# TWW Support group to help get you through the nitty gritty...and beyond



## ReadynWaiting

This thread is to pass the time, talk about whatever and offer support to all of us lovely ladies that are trying for that beautiful BFP. 
My story: mother of ds 10 and dd 11 months ttc no 3...first cycle.


----------



## persephone13

Woohoo! Helllllo!

:dust:

This is great! Now I can update you daily on how me and my cervix like to play hide and seek. LOL!

I also just realized I had my fertility friend on the wrong setting! I put it on the advanced/recommended one and bang! They have my ov day on the 3rd just like I thought!

Question for you girls - Anyone getting pain on the sides of your chest, like below your underarms?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Nothing like a daily cervix update to really get my day going lol. 
I personally had super sore sides of my tatas pre bfp with dd which after 5 wks + turned in to extreme pain upon anything touching them eg. Shower water, bra, my arms swinging and rubbing against them. It only lasted a few weeks. You def sound like things are happening.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Nothing like a daily cervix update to really get my day going lol. 
I personally had super sore sides of my tatas pre bfp with dd which after 5 wks + turned in to extreme pain upon anything touching them eg. Shower water, bra, my arms swinging and rubbing against them. It only lasted a few weeks. You def sound like things are happening.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

No idea how I did that dbl post.


----------



## persephone13

ReadynWaiting said:


> No idea how I did that dbl post.

MAGIC! 

But yeah, they aren't too sore to touch - just really achey on the sides. Also, cramps have pretty much disappeared yesterday and today. Just some slight twinges here and there, but a lot of leg pain which I thought was kind of weird. 

Probably reading too much into it but I don't care! I've decided that I'm going to be really positive and just keep hoping because I don't want any negative energy surrounding me!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

With dd I had this weird leg pain that seemed to start around the pelvic area and radiate down. I had a noticeable pain around 6dpo which turned in to slight cramps here and there for days as well the day after what I believe was implantation I felt like I had a crazy ab workout.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

The noticeable pain was in my lower abdomen.


----------



## Nitengale

I am here!!

(Mom to two beautiful girls: DD1 is 7 years old and DD2 turning 1 tomorrow :wohoo: )


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Omg nite...I was trying to figur3 out when she would be 1. I cant believe a yr has flown by so quickly. Happy birthday LO!


----------



## PeachDaisy

I am so happy you all decided to do this! I'm glad I can continue to share my progression with you gals. You rock. 

So speaking of which. Here are 13, 14, and 15 DPO. I had a test with messed up dye again so it seems hard to tell if there is any progression or not. I'm starting to get nervous again :/
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 14


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Peach this one is as dark as the control and at this stage judging progression is a bit different. Your hcg is obviously increasing at a great rate. You and I both know that with our ectopic we were just seeing lines at this stage. I dont know what yours looked like but mine were quite faint. You're good girl...this is your rainbow. 1 more day until your appt.


----------



## persephone13

It's looking so great Peach!

I had another temp drop today. :( I want to cry so badly right now. It was just below or maybe at the coverline. And today's cervix is so slippery but yet not much CM.

I'll just be over here wallowing...


----------



## Whiteandblack

ReadynWaiting said:


> This thread is to pass the time, talk about whatever and offer support to all of us lovely ladies that are trying for that beautiful BFP.
> My story: mother of ds 10 and dd 11 months ttc no 3...first cycle.




persephone13 said:


> Woohoo! Helllllo!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> This is great! Now I can update you daily on how me and my cervix like to play hide and seek. LOL!
> 
> I also just realized I had my fertility friend on the wrong setting! I put it on the advanced/recommended one and bang! They have my ov day on the 3rd just like I thought!
> 
> Question for you girls - Anyone getting pain on the sides of your chest, like below your underarms?

The TWW, blech! Thanks for starting this thread. :thumbup:

Also, persephone13, I totally chuckled when I read about you and your cervix playing hide and seek! I think most of us can relate to that one!

Man will this whole TTC thing can make you kind crazy...


----------



## PeachDaisy

I hope you ladies are right. 

ReadynWaiting - Very true about the lines not darkening during the ectopic. So Fx this really is my rainbow baby. I'm so anxious!

Persephone - Don't lose hope just yet. Hang in there. Fx for you and lots of baby dust for you!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Persephone-how long have you been charting? There are many factors that can affect your temps but you really should just chk the temps to verify ov which did happen. You are early yet...keep positive!
White-welcome! When do you plan to start testing (if u haven't already).


----------



## PeachDaisy

Not TTC or pregnancy related at all. Buttttt this snow we are getting in Northern Kentucky is nuts. They said last night a dusting and we have gotten at least 3 inches...on top of the at least 4 inches we already had. And my road has yet to be plowed. So I am unable to get up the hill and to work. What a great day huh? Lol! I wouldn't mind if I had sick time to pay me for staying home. Blahhhh. Guess I will relax all day though ;)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ya you guys are getting pelted! My mom has a condo in phoenix and last week it was colder there than here in ontario. Im not a fan of winter at all. The snow looks beautiful but I hate the cold.


----------



## persephone13

ReadynWaiting said:


> Persephone-how long have you been charting? There are many factors that can affect your temps but you really should just chk the temps to verify ov which did happen. You are early yet...keep positive!
> White-welcome! When do you plan to start testing (if u haven't already).

I actually just looked on FF and looked at PCOS charts without meds and they are all over the place like mine but they still got pregnant!

So I feel a bit better now. For the moment anyway.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Its evident that you ov'd though. Even though they are a bit up and down you can see the shift.


----------



## PeachDaisy

ReadynWaiting said:


> Ya you guys are getting pelted! My mom has a condo in phoenix and last week it was colder there than here in ontario. Im not a fan of winter at all. The snow looks beautiful but I hate the cold.

Yeah it's no fun that's for sure. I made it to work finally though. Blahhhh!


----------



## PeachDaisy

I feel like I am PMSing today. This makes me so worried because AF is due today but could be anytime between now and Friday. I just want this bean to be sticky and for everything to work out but I woke up today so paranoid and I don't understand why. I hate feeling like this. :(


----------



## persephone13

PeachDaisy said:


> I feel like I am PMSing today. This makes me so worried because AF is due today but could be anytime between now and Friday. I just want this bean to be sticky and for everything to work out but I woke up today so paranoid and I don't understand why. I hate feeling like this. :(

Stay positive! Your tests are strong and that little bean is burrowing in to keep warm and grow!


----------



## PeachDaisy

persephone13 said:


> PeachDaisy said:
> 
> 
> I feel like I am PMSing today. This makes me so worried because AF is due today but could be anytime between now and Friday. I just want this bean to be sticky and for everything to work out but I woke up today so paranoid and I don't understand why. I hate feeling like this. :(
> 
> Stay positive! Your tests are strong and that little bean is burrowing in to keep warm and grow!Click to expand...

I'm trying to stay positive! Thank you for your positiveness. I need it for sure. I hope that bean is burrowing nice and snug in there. I'm going to be paranoid every single time I use the restroom these next few days for sure.


----------



## persephone13

PeachDaisy said:


> persephone13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PeachDaisy said:
> 
> 
> I feel like I am PMSing today. This makes me so worried because AF is due today but could be anytime between now and Friday. I just want this bean to be sticky and for everything to work out but I woke up today so paranoid and I don't understand why. I hate feeling like this. :(
> 
> Stay positive! Your tests are strong and that little bean is burrowing in to keep warm and grow!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm trying to stay positive! Thank you for your positiveness. I need it for sure. I hope that bean is burrowing nice and snug in there. I'm going to be paranoid every single time I use the restroom these next few days for sure.Click to expand...

I'll keep my fingers and toes crossed for you! 

Does anyone know how long Implantation pains usually last?


----------



## PeachDaisy

persephone13 said:


> PeachDaisy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> persephone13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PeachDaisy said:
> 
> 
> I feel like I am PMSing today. This makes me so worried because AF is due today but could be anytime between now and Friday. I just want this bean to be sticky and for everything to work out but I woke up today so paranoid and I don't understand why. I hate feeling like this. :(
> 
> Stay positive! Your tests are strong and that little bean is burrowing in to keep warm and grow!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm trying to stay positive! Thank you for your positiveness. I need it for sure. I hope that bean is burrowing nice and snug in there. I'm going to be paranoid every single time I use the restroom these next few days for sure.Click to expand...
> 
> I'll keep my fingers and toes crossed for you!
> 
> Does anyone know how long Implantation pains usually last?Click to expand...

Thank you!

Wish I could answer that question for you. I had no idea of implantation so I'm of no help. Lol sorry :/ Hopefully one of the other ladies has some kind of idea!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Good morning ladies! I just had a temp drop at 4dpo is this normal, this is only my 2nd month ttc and this time my temps are all over the place. My cover line is 97.02 and my temp this am was 97.00. I hope you all get your BFP and your temps stay high! Merry Christmas and thanks for advice.
 



Attached Files:







photo (2).jpg
File size: 50 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Mrs. Burch

persephone13 said:


> PeachDaisy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> persephone13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PeachDaisy said:
> 
> 
> I feel like I am PMSing today. This makes me so worried because AF is due today but could be anytime between now and Friday. I just want this bean to be sticky and for everything to work out but I woke up today so paranoid and I don't understand why. I hate feeling like this. :(
> 
> Stay positive! Your tests are strong and that little bean is burrowing in to keep warm and grow!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm trying to stay positive! Thank you for your positiveness. I need it for sure. I hope that bean is burrowing nice and snug in there. I'm going to be paranoid every single time I use the restroom these next few days for sure.Click to expand...
> 
> I'll keep my fingers and toes crossed for you!
> 
> Does anyone know how long Implantation pains usually last?Click to expand...

I didn't know there was implantation pain but I do have like a twinge on my left side? :shrug: 

Peach I am sure that it is just getting all cozy in there and trying to stay warm!! I hope you don't worry too much but I am sure that is MUCH harder done than said. Your BFP look great as far as I know. :hugs:


----------



## PeachDaisy

Mrs. Burch said:


> Good morning ladies! I just had a temp drop at 4dpo is this normal, this is only my 2nd month ttc and this time my temps are all over the place. My cover line is 97.02 and my temp this am was 97.00. I hope you all get your BFP and your temps stay high! Merry Christmas and thanks for advice.

Fx you get your BFP soon!! I know the TWW is miserable!


----------



## PeachDaisy

Mrs. Burch said:


> persephone13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PeachDaisy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> persephone13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PeachDaisy said:
> 
> 
> I feel like I am PMSing today. This makes me so worried because AF is due today but could be anytime between now and Friday. I just want this bean to be sticky and for everything to work out but I woke up today so paranoid and I don't understand why. I hate feeling like this. :(
> 
> Stay positive! Your tests are strong and that little bean is burrowing in to keep warm and grow!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm trying to stay positive! Thank you for your positiveness. I need it for sure. I hope that bean is burrowing nice and snug in there. I'm going to be paranoid every single time I use the restroom these next few days for sure.Click to expand...
> 
> I'll keep my fingers and toes crossed for you!
> 
> Does anyone know how long Implantation pains usually last?Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't know there was implantation pain but I do have like a twinge on my left side? :shrug:
> 
> Peach I am sure that it is just getting all cozy in there and trying to stay warm!! I hope you don't worry too much but I am sure that is MUCH harder done than said. Your BFP look great as far as I know. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you so much for the kind words! I keep telling myself that is just what it's doing. Can't wait to get these betas started!


----------



## Nitengale

Ready: thanks! I know I can't believe it's been a year! Your DD is next!!

Peach: your lines look beautiful. Enjoy it if you can. When do you go to the doctors again? 

Well we bd'ed with preseed last night and we also bd'ed this morning. Not temping and have never used an opk in my life so my o day is going to be a guess. Today is CD 13 for me. That would mean I can test on Christmas Day if I O in the next day or two.


----------



## PeachDaisy

Nitengale said:


> Ready: thanks! I know I can't believe it's been a year! Your DD is next!!
> 
> Peach: your lines look beautiful. Enjoy it if you can. When do you go to the doctors again?
> 
> Well we bd'ed with preseed last night and we also bd'ed this morning. Not temping and have never used an opk in my life so my o day is going to be a guess. Today is CD 13 for me. That would mean I can test on Christmas Day if I O in the next day or two.

Thanks lady! I'm enjoying...with caution of course :) I go to the doctor first thing tomorrow morning.

Btw, my nipples are wayyyyy more sensitive today. As painful as they are, it has got to be a good sign at least ;)


----------



## Nitengale

PeachDaisy said:


> Nitengale said:
> 
> 
> Ready: thanks! I know I can't believe it's been a year! Your DD is next!!
> 
> Peach: your lines look beautiful. Enjoy it if you can. When do you go to the doctors again?
> 
> Well we bd'ed with preseed last night and we also bd'ed this morning. Not temping and have never used an opk in my life so my o day is going to be a guess. Today is CD 13 for me. That would mean I can test on Christmas Day if I O in the next day or two.
> 
> Thanks lady! I'm enjoying...with caution of course :) I go to the doctor first thing tomorrow morning.
> 
> Btw, my nipples are wayyyyy more sensitive today. As painful as they are, it has got to be a good sign at least ;)Click to expand...

Glad it's tomorrow morning!! And that is a good sign! :wohoo:


----------



## Whiteandblack

ReadynWaiting said:


> Persephone-how long have you been charting? There are many factors that can affect your temps but you really should just chk the temps to verify ov which did happen. You are early yet...keep positive!
> White-welcome! When do you plan to start testing (if u haven't already).

I already tested yesterday even though implantation shouldn't occur until todayish. Ha. :shrug: What can you do.

I'll be testing on Friday. My birthday is on Saturday and I'm having a party, and holy crap would this change everything!


----------



## Nitengale

Whiteandblack said:


> ReadynWaiting said:
> 
> 
> Persephone-how long have you been charting? There are many factors that can affect your temps but you really should just chk the temps to verify ov which did happen. You are early yet...keep positive!
> White-welcome! When do you plan to start testing (if u haven't already).
> 
> I already tested yesterday even though implantation shouldn't occur until todayish. Ha. :shrug: What can you do.
> 
> I'll be testing on Friday. My birthday is on Saturday and I'm having a party, and holy crap would this change everything!Click to expand...


Ooooooh! Good luck with Fridays test! So exciting!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Wow you guys have been busy today!
Nite-you succumbed to peer pressure...atta girl!!! Haha
That pic of A on fb is too cute!

Peach-i felt icky for the first wk or two like af was coming (crampy, bloated, tired). I really dont think you have anything to worry about. I know its easier said than done but try to enjoy this. 

Persephone-i swear i felt implantation with dd. It was noticeable for part of the day so maybe a few hours. Most people dont notice it though. What are you experiencing? You are only getting closer to your bfp. 

White-i always test early just to make myself crazy. I cant wait to hear how the test goes this wknd. 

Afm-


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Afm- im trying to remain patient and not symptom spot. I do know that last month I thought I had implanted and felt the cramps and twinges but no bfp. I will wait until sat to test...ill be 10dpo.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs. Burch said:


> Good morning ladies! I just had a temp drop at 4dpo is this normal, this is only my 2nd month ttc and this time my temps are all over the place. My cover line is 97.02 and my temp this am was 97.00. I hope you all get your BFP and your temps stay high! Merry Christmas and thanks for advice.

Are you 100% consistent with temping (same time, no movement,


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Im going to throw this phone in the garbage if it continues this bs!

As I was saying...there are so many factors that can alter your temps. Maybe you should try a different method of how you temp?


----------



## Nitengale

Ready: this is a very easy peer pressure to succumb too. Lol

I think since I started this cycle thinking we were going to ttc it's been a lot harder not to try and finish it up. Next month hopefully I will give it a rest...or so I say haha


----------



## persephone13

I had a few strange cramps this morning and last night that I think were probably just gas (soooo gassy this month) so I'm not too sure. They were very localized to my right side, almost felt like the burn when you exercise a muscle. 

Rexall had Clearblue tests on sale today so I bought a 2 pack but I know they are notorious for evap lines so I bought a First Response 2 pack as well.

8 Dpo tomorrow, probably too early to test but it's going to be hard not to.

Also wanted to add that my breasts are sore to touch now, mostly around the nipple but feels deeper too.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Or you won't have to give it a rest cuz ur eggo will be preggo!:haha:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Persephone-you sound like you are having some similar symptoms that I had with dd. I buy a bunch of dollar store tests that I use early on cuz I don't care if I waste them. They are what I used for opks and were all fine. I like frers and digi as they seem to be the most reliable and accurate. These are not suggestions just me blabbing.


----------



## Nitengale

ReadynWaiting said:


> Or you won't have to give it a rest cuz ur eggo will be preggo!:haha:

Hahahahaa I wish!


----------



## persephone13

ReadynWaiting said:


> Persephone-you sound like you are having some similar symptoms that I had with dd. I buy a bunch of dollar store tests that I use early on cuz I don't care if I waste them. They are what I used for opks and were all fine. I like frers and digi as they seem to be the most reliable and accurate. These are not suggestions just me blabbing.

Ahh I hate symptom spotting because it makes me so hopeful that this is the month! Last month I had really bad luck with the dollarama tests! I got a ton of evap lines. I might try the Dollar Tree and see if they have different ones.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ya I have had some with evaps but when I get a hint of something I do a frer to confirm either way. They are just so expensive here. In the states you can get multi packs of 3 on sale for $12 but here u can buy one for $15. Its dumb!


----------



## persephone13

ReadynWaiting said:


> Ya I have had some with evaps but when I get a hint of something I do a frer to confirm either way. They are just so expensive here. In the states you can get multi packs of 3 on sale for $12 but here u can buy one for $15. Its dumb!

FRER I bought today was $23 for a two pack!! So ridiculous!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

ReadynWaiting said:


> Mrs. Burch said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies! I just had a temp drop at 4dpo is this normal, this is only my 2nd month ttc and this time my temps are all over the place. My cover line is 97.02 and my temp this am was 97.00. I hope you all get your BFP and your temps stay high! Merry Christmas and thanks for advice.
> 
> Are you 100% consistent with temping (same time, no movement,Click to expand...

Yes I am pretty consistent. I test at the SAME time everyday, I have only missed one temp and that was because we had a big party and there was no way I was waking up at 5:45am. LOL I have read that it is a second surge of estrogen so that is what I am going to go with, otherwise I will drive myself crazy!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

persephone13 said:


> ReadynWaiting said:
> 
> 
> Ya I have had some with evaps but when I get a hint of something I do a frer to confirm either way. They are just so expensive here. In the states you can get multi packs of 3 on sale for $12 but here u can buy one for $15. Its dumb!
> 
> FRER I bought today was $23 for a two pack!! So ridiculous!Click to expand...

I only by Dollar Tree because they are so dang expensive. I can't be POAS for $20!! LOL If I get a positive on a Dollar Tree then I will go buy the "name Brand" and POAS for $30!! LOL I hope you all get your BFP I know we would all be so happy to see it for Christmas, what a wonderful gift!! I wish you all the most Baby dust and all fingers are crossed twice! :winkwink:


----------



## persephone13

Okay so I don't want to jinx myself but my cervix is high and...slightly squishy? It's much softer than it was earlier this week.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Oh you and your cervix! Always wanting to talk about it.:haha::haha:
When are you going to poas? I want to see those lines.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs. Burch are you in the states or Canada?


----------



## Mrs. Burch

ReadynWaiting said:


> Mrs. Burch are you in the states or Canada?

I'm in the States!! Where are you?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

In ontario.


----------



## persephone13

Ahh lol I'm sorry! I'm such an oversharer!

I want to pee on a stick tomorrow but I'm so not wanting to see a BFN...


----------



## Mrs. Burch

ReadynWaiting said:


> In ontario.

Very cool, it is cold there? It is here we are covered with snow and finally today the temps got into the low 30's!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

persephone13 said:


> Ahh lol I'm sorry! I'm such an oversharer!
> 
> I want to pee on a stick tomorrow but I'm so not wanting to see a BFN...

Is 8DPO too early for it to be a BFP? I thought you had to wait until 10DPO to get the BFP? I am new to all of this, this is ttc#1 and cycle 2


----------



## persephone13

Mrs. Burch said:


> persephone13 said:
> 
> 
> Ahh lol I'm sorry! I'm such an oversharer!
> 
> I want to pee on a stick tomorrow but I'm so not wanting to see a BFN...
> 
> Is 8DPO too early for it to be a BFP? I thought you had to wait until 10DPO to get the BFP? I am new to all of this, this is ttc#1 and cycle 2Click to expand...

I think it is too early, that's why I am going to wait!! :)


----------



## PeachDaisy

persephone13 said:


> Mrs. Burch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> persephone13 said:
> 
> 
> Ahh lol I'm sorry! I'm such an oversharer!
> 
> I want to pee on a stick tomorrow but I'm so not wanting to see a BFN...
> 
> Is 8DPO too early for it to be a BFP? I thought you had to wait until 10DPO to get the BFP? I am new to all of this, this is ttc#1 and cycle 2Click to expand...
> 
> I think it is too early, that's why I am going to wait!! :)Click to expand...

Yes! Try and hold off. Finding out at 9 DPO was pure luck for me and you see what it's doing to me ;)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I would agree that its still early to test but im an addict. Ive already peed on 2 and im only 6dpo. One was just after I ov'd and the other was the day you did. Its like a crack addiction. I know what the outcome is going to be but I cant resist. 
Mrs.-its freakin cold here today but its been all over the place the past week due to the crazy weather you folks are having. Im not really a good judge of temp. As soon as it goes below 50 im freezing. Today is 14...brrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Nitengale

With my past pregnancy I tested positive at 10dpo. I just bought 6 cheapie tests...why do I do this to myself?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I tested at 10 dpo with dd and it was a faint positive. 
Nite-you're on this crazy train for the next week or two so being prepared with pee sticks only makes sense. Lol 

Do you know what is totally crazy? Christmas is only 15 days away! Where did this year go?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

And I'm nowhere near being ready!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

persephone13 said:


> Ahh lol I'm sorry! I'm such an oversharer!
> 
> I want to pee on a stick tomorrow but I'm so not wanting to see a BFN...




ReadynWaiting said:


> I would agree that its still early to test but im an addict. Ive already peed on 2 and im only 6dpo. One was just after I ov'd and the other was the day you did. Its like a crack addiction. I know what the outcome is going to be but I cant resist.
> Mrs.-its freakin cold here today but its been all over the place the past week due to the crazy weather you folks are having. Im not really a good judge of temp. As soon as it goes below 50 im freezing. Today is 14...brrrrrrrrr!

Holy burr!!! I hate the cold ready for Spring and we haven't even officially began Winter yet. BOO 

I want to POAS right now but I am only 4DPO so I know it is too early, but I feel the addiction that is why I buy from Dollar Tree. LOL May the force be with us to wait! Hahaha


----------



## PeachDaisy

Well ladies, I decided to take my last test tonight instead of adding to the stress of my appointment tomorrow. There has already been progression from this morning!! The line appeared way quicker than with FMU. I know some ladies do better with evening urine. Now I'm wondering if that would have been me as well. Too late to know now ;)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## persephone13

Looking good Peach! I'll be thinking of you tomorrow!

So I had another big glob of gross snot like cm tonight. Honestly, if I'm not pregnant there is something weird happening to my body. I also wonder it maybe I am farther along then I realize. Bear with me - if you look at my chart I thought I ovulated EARLY but then my temps were crazy ridiculous so I didn't think I had. Now I'm wondering if the pos OPK I had was actually just a surge from the corpus luteum...

Am i crazy??


----------



## PeachDaisy

persephone13 said:


> Looking good Peach! I'll be thinking of you tomorrow!
> 
> So I had another big glob of gross snot like cm tonight. Honestly, if I'm not pregnant there is something weird happening to my body. I also wonder it maybe I am farther along then I realize. Bear with me - if you look at my chart I thought I ovulated EARLY but then my temps were crazy ridiculous so I didn't think I had. Now I'm wondering if the pos OPK I had was actually just a surge from the corpus luteum...
> 
> Am i crazy??

Thank you!

And test at will! I don't chart, so in of no help there. But if you think you may be further along maybe you should give in and test ;) What horrible influence I am haha!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Your chart is up and down but it looks like if you did it was somewhere around cd 10 or so. Have you poas?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Peach that is a lovely line. Gl tomorrow!


----------



## persephone13

ReadynWaiting said:


> Your chart is up and down but it looks like if you did it was somewhere around cd 10 or so. Have you poas?

I just did...looks pretty negative...


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Do you want to post it?


----------



## persephone13

Here it is...

https://oi44.tinypic.com/2ewifxj.jpg


----------



## PeachDaisy

persephone13 said:


> Here it is...
> 
> https://oi44.tinypic.com/2ewifxj.jpg

:( Still early though. Fx for you until that BFP shows!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Still too early. When are you going to test next?


----------



## persephone13

ReadynWaiting said:


> Still too early. When are you going to test next?

Thursday will be 10 DPO, maybe then. Unless I cave and buy the cheap pregnancy tests from dollarama again...


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I have that "im out for this month" feeling. It always happens around this time. I might hold off testing until after the wknd.


----------



## PeachDaisy

Well ladies, I'm off to my appointment. My tummy is in knots bc I'm so nervous. I'm not going to find out much today as it is, but I still worry. Ready to get these regular appointments going!


----------



## persephone13

Good luck Peach!!

My temp went up barely today. I feel out too Ready! Let's bring on the wine...


----------



## PeachDaisy

I really hope you ladies aren't out :( No one is out until AF shows! Keeping my fx for you both!


----------



## persephone13

I have a Christmas party tonight with some very important clients so I will probably have a glass or two of red wine. Apparently it's good for implantation...lol


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I had a few glasses right around implantation of my dd. Totally did the trick! Haha
GL Peach!


----------



## Wishing_

Hi! :flower:

I should be getting a visit from the :witch: in a week. I'm not sure why I'm up. I feel tired but yet I can't sleep. My weird stomach pain is gone for now. Hungry replaced it! Hehe.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

PeachDaisy said:


> Well ladies, I'm off to my appointment. My tummy is in knots bc I'm so nervous. I'm not going to find out much today as it is, but I still worry. Ready to get these regular appointments going!




persephone13 said:


> Good luck Peach!!
> 
> My temp went up barely today. I feel out too Ready! Let's bring on the wine...

Peach I am sure it will be great!! So excited for you! 

Persephone you aren't out until the :witch: shows up, but I know what you mean. I feel that way too, I think it is a defense mechanism that we do. 

My temp went back up today, not too much but above coverline so hopefully I will stay up but I feel like I am out too. 

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Wishing_

This is from either Saturday (Dec 7th) or Sunday (Dec 8). I haven't tested in two days only because we are down to 2 opk strips!

Oh and my cervix yesterday was low and it was hard to BD.


----------



## persephone13

Do you chart, Wishing? I have never had much luck with OPKs...



MrsBurch - your temp rise is higher than mine! Though I have a new symptom today. At random points I get shooting pains in my boobs, and it feels like I have 100lb weights attached to them.

Ready - I don't even like red wine that much so one glass should last me all night!!


----------



## Nitengale

Good luck Peach! Can't wait to hear about your appointment!

I'm still waiting to get some signs that I am ovulating. I'm so far behind you guys! Purely by dates and calculation should be tomorrow as today is CD 14... I usually get o pains by now and they are nowhere in sight.


----------



## Wishing_

I don't & my aunt told me that her father drinks a some red wine because it helps prevent cancer. I'm not sure if it's true though.


----------



## PeachDaisy

Hi gals!!

Everything seems to be just fine so far! Urine test at the doctor turned positive almost immediately. They did my pap. Sent me for blood work. And my first ultrasound is on Christmas Eve! I feel really good about this so I think everything is going to be just fine :) EDD at the moment is 8/21/14!


----------



## Nitengale

Great news Peach!! :wohoo:


----------



## Wishing_

Congratz Peach!! :flower::happydance::hugs::wohoo:\\:D/=D&gt;

I love using smiles. :blush:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Persephone I totally think you are going to get your bfp. Sooo excited for testing!
Wishing- those look positive!
Nite-you are a bit behind but still in the game. Keep dtd!
Peach-how was your dr visit?
Afm-im symptom spotting like crazy! Crampy, loose bowels, peeing a lot, I'm always tired but feel like napping and twinges/niggling waaay down yonder.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Yay peach!
I thought I posted that last one around 1130 but I guess I didnt. This phone is playing tricks on me.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

persephone13 said:


> Do you chart, Wishing? I have never had much luck with OPKs...
> 
> 
> 
> MrsBurch - your temp rise is higher than mine! Though I have a new symptom today. At random points I get shooting pains in my boobs, and it feels like I have 100lb weights attached to them.
> 
> Ready - I don't even like red wine that much so one glass should last me all night!!




Wishing_ said:


> View attachment 708711
> 
> This is from either Saturday (Dec 7th) or Sunday (Dec 8). I haven't tested in two days only because we are down to 2 opk strips!
> 
> Oh and my cervix yesterday was low and it was hard to BD.




PeachDaisy said:


> Hi gals!!
> 
> Everything seems to be just fine so far! Urine test at the doctor turned positive almost immediately. They did my pap. Sent me for blood work. And my first ultrasound is on Christmas Eve! I feel really good about this so I think everything is going to be just fine :) EDD at the moment is 8/21/14!

Wishing as long as the test one is the one on the right that looks positive to me! 

persephone yay that is a very good symptom. My nipples are very sore to the touch, no boob pain though. Also I have peed 3 times already today, which is a lot for me and I have only had a glass of milk and half a bottle of water. So I am not trying to get my hopes up but keeping my frx!! 

PEACH YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So stinkin happy for you!! I have been thinking about you this am! I am so excited for you!! Now just relax!! Yay!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

ReadynWaiting said:


> Persephone I totally think you are going to get your bfp. Sooo excited for testing!
> Wishing- those look positive!
> Nite-you are a bit behind but still in the game. Keep dtd!
> Peach-how was your dr visit?
> Afm-im symptom spotting like crazy! Crampy, loose bowels, peeing a lot, I'm always tired but feel like napping and twinges/niggling waaay down yonder.

Readynwaiting those are wonderful symptoms I think your BFP is gonna be here!! I love seeing everyone get their BFP!! Yay


----------



## persephone13

I think that the snot-like cm I had may in fact be due to implantation because my temp dropped as well and both of those are signs of estrogen which goes up when implantation occurs. I dot really have cramps today, I had a few weird tugging/pulling feelings on the bus into work this morning but that's it. In fact today I feel much better than the last two weeks.


----------



## Wishing_

Thanks. I'm going to see if I'm still ovulating. Kazine thinks I my body is having a hard time o'ing. I hope not.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs.-im trying to hold off poas but not sure how much longer I will make it. I waffle around with just holding off 7 more days which should be af time or just start peeing on things.


----------



## PeachDaisy

Persephone and Ready - I swear I see BFPs in your near future!!! Fx and lots of :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## persephone13

PeachDaisy said:


> Persephone and Ready - I swear I see BFPs in your near future!!! Fx and lots of :dust: :dust: :dust:

Oh Peach I really really hope so.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

What is she basing that on Wishing?
Do u temp?


----------



## Mrs. Burch

ReadynWaiting said:


> Mrs.-im trying to hold off poas but not sure how much longer I will make it. I waffle around with just holding off 7 more days which should be af time or just start peeing on things.




Wishing_ said:


> Thanks. I'm going to see if I'm still ovulating. Kazine thinks I my body is having a hard time o'ing. I hope not.


Ready I know the feeling I am 5dpo and want to test at 10dpo but af isn't due until the 20th, FOREVER away lol, so I think I will just start peeing on things too. LOL

Wishing look at my chart is was crazy and I had two sets of positive opks this cycle so dont worry it will happen. 
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Wishing_

I don't temp & just because hte strips been positive for too long I guess.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Keep in mind most things re: ovulation and pregnancy is based on the average person with the average cycle. Not every woman fits in to that textbook model. If you are concerned about ov you should start charting if af vomes. Some womens opks stay positive for more than a day and still ov. Unless there are drs on here giving you medical advice take it all with a grain of salt. 
I'm sure you are fine but again im not a professional.


----------



## persephone13

So I went to Dollarama and bought five cheap tests! Just did one now but was negative. Haha. I figure this is cheaper than using any more FRER!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

persephone13 said:


> So I went to Dollarama and bought five cheap tests! Just did one now but was negative. Haha. I figure this is cheaper than using any more FRER!!

Haha this is what I do. Early on when I know the test will be neg ill do it in the afternoon when ive drank too much and peed too many time so for sure it wont detect anything. 
Tomorrow am ill be waiting to hear!


----------



## persephone13

Okay so I'm just squinting and seeing nothing right? After I look at it for too long I start seeing things...lol

https://oi42.tinypic.com/b4gvo4.jpg


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I think im seeing something to the right of the T but looks grey. Im on my phone though and I cant see colour unless they are dark.


----------



## Wishing_

I know & I don't see anything.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

The longer I look at it the more im sure I see something. Can you tweak it?


----------



## persephone13

Ok good. I was like "I'm going crazy...."


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Oooohhhh I want to poas!


----------



## persephone13

https://oi44.tinypic.com/11lr6uv.jpg


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Can you darken the colour? It wont let me alter it at all to try. I dont really see it inverted like this


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Wow im demanding! Lol


----------



## ReadynWaiting

So I just played with the settings on my phone and now I see something.


----------



## Nitengale

Honestly I think I see something too! Oh hope it's the start of a bfp.

Okay guys I'm going to be really weird and post a drawing I made. Every time I try to find my cervix it is always on the side on my wall :blush:

When I look online it looks like it's supposed to be straight up. Is there something wrong with my cervix positioning? It has always been like that. Let me know what you think, for those of you who are experienced cervix hunters.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Nitengale

And of course it's upside down.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mine is never totally straight. When it was pre ov HSO it was a little off to the side. But ive never looked in to it or questioned it. Do you think it affects getting pg? Whats your concern?
Ps I just poas! Lol bfn of course...but I have that "just had an ab workout" feeling like I did with dd. If my body is screwing with me im not going to be amused!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I just read that childbirth can change the positioning of your cervix.


----------



## Nitengale

And with this last birth I wouldn't be surprised if it completely restructured my anatomy. She was the most difficult to push out! I was more curious than anything because mine is always jutting out of the side and when I research the anatomy it looks straight up. Good to know I'm not the only one. It probably has nothing to do with our chances of getting preggo since mine was like this before I conceived DD2.

Sorry about the bfn but you know your early. I still think this is your month. And as I'm writing this I think I am getting o pains!! Good thing we DTD last night...twice :haha:


----------



## Wishing_

I spent about a minute looking at the previous test. There may actually be a line! I forgot who posted say the samething about looking at it for a while, but she's right.

I'm having a super lazy, exhausted, starving moment. The hubby went to Long Island to help a family member move in. I has my opk and I'm not sure why but out of nowhere I felt like I needed to :sex: :blush::blush:

I'm kind of being a chicken at the moment because I want to call my gyn to ask what's going on wit having a week of positive of ovulating but I'm not to much of a fan with the nurses. :baby:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Nitengale said:


> And with this last birth I wouldn't be surprised if it completely restructured my anatomy. She was the most difficult to push out! I was more curious than anything because mine is always jutting out of the side and when I research the anatomy it looks straight up. Good to know I'm not the only one. It probably has nothing to do with our chances of getting preggo since mine was like this before I conceived DD2.
> 
> Sorry about the bfn but you know your early. I still think this is your month. And as I'm writing this I think I am getting o pains!! Good thing we DTD last night...twice :haha:

I know its waaay too early but I had to get it out of my system. 
For someone that is wtt your husband isnt doing such a great job. Tell him to keep sucking at wtt! Haha


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Wishing-are the opks for sure positive? Both lines are as dark as eachother? Im not questioning your ttc knowledge or experience im just wondering. And if you stated this already im sorry.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Wishing it was very confusing when I started the OPK's because I thought if there were two lines it was positive and only until I started chatting on here I found out that the T line had to be as dark or darker then the C line. This is all very confusing. 

I am dying to poas, you guys are all getting me too excited. LOL Good thing I am at work and can't. :haha:


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Nitengale said:


> Honestly I think I see something too! Oh hope it's the start of a bfp.
> 
> Okay guys I'm going to be really weird and post a drawing I made. Every time I try to find my cervix it is always on the side on my wall :blush:
> 
> When I look online it looks like it's supposed to be straight up. Is there something wrong with my cervix positioning? It has always been like that. Let me know what you think, for those of you who are experienced cervix hunters.

Every single time I have gone to the gyno he tells me that he can never find my cervix, and it hurts until he does find it. I have never thought about it, does that mean it is harder to get a BFP? DH and I haven't had any children yet. Although I did have a miscarriage when I was 18 and I am now 28. ???:shrug:


----------



## Wishing_

I'm sure. The result line is either the same or darker than the control line. I read the instructions & googled it.


----------



## persephone13

Okay I know this is probably an evap line but there is something there!!

https://oi41.tinypic.com/333zr7n.jpg


----------



## Mrs. Burch

persephone13 said:


> Okay I know this is probably an evap line but there is something there!!
> 
> https://oi41.tinypic.com/333zr7n.jpg

I see a slight line!!!


----------



## Nitengale

I totally do too!!


----------



## Nitengale

I darkened it.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Mrs. Burch

I think you are getting your BFP!!


----------



## Nitengale

ReadynWaiting said:


> Nitengale said:
> 
> 
> And with this last birth I wouldn't be surprised if it completely restructured my anatomy. She was the most difficult to push out! I was more curious than anything because mine is always jutting out of the side and when I research the anatomy it looks straight up. Good to know I'm not the only one. It probably has nothing to do with our chances of getting preggo since mine was like this before I conceived DD2.
> 
> Sorry about the bfn but you know your early. I still think this is your month. And as I'm writing this I think I am getting o pains!! Good thing we DTD last night...twice :haha:
> 
> I know its waaay too early but I had to get it out of my system.
> For someone that is wtt your husband isnt doing such a great job. Tell him to keep sucking at wtt! HahaClick to expand...


Ya, talk about mixed messages!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I see it. I cant wait to see tomorrow's test!!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

So my 2 best gfs just had their babies within a week of each other. One today and the other last wed. Seeing these sweet little babes makes me want the bfp that much more.


----------



## PeachDaisy

I'm getting anxious waiting for y'all's BFP's! Hehe!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I'm gonna throw it out there and call a bfp tomorrow for persephone


----------



## Wishing_

I been cramping on and off today. I also stopped ovulating, thank good! Lol.


----------



## persephone13

Ahh I am feeling so excited/nervous! I am just in my way home from the work Christmas party. I honestly feel so great right now I don't even know what to think. 

Tomorrow I'll test with the cheapie and if it looks good I'll retest with FRER.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Can't wait to see it!
Wishing-welcome to the he tww!


----------



## persephone13

Did one tonight because I'm ridiculous. Total BFN but I had two glasses of wine and a club soda between them...


----------



## Wishing_

Joy. I thought I get to wait 2 weeks considering the :witch: should be arriving on the 19. I feel nauseous & I just ate about ten minutes ago.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ok so quick question, is it considered "spotting" if you only have blood when you check your cm, it isn't coming out on the Toilet paper or panties? Sorry tmi just not sure.


----------



## Wishing_

I believe so. Fx! :dust:


----------



## Nitengale

Perse: hoping you get a bfp tomorrow!

Burch: are you spotting? When are you expecting AF?

Wishing: not much longer!!

Ready: I hear ya about the baby fever around little babies. My SIL and her brand new LO are coming into town tomorrow... Gonna make me want my bfp real bad too!


----------



## Wishing_

Just for fun I'm going to test tomorrow even thought I know I'm going to get a bfn.


----------



## Nitengale

I think you should! Good luck! Can't wait to hear about the result! :dust:


----------



## Wishing_

Thanks.


----------



## persephone13

My temp dropped below the coverline this morning...though I've heard alcohol can affect your temp I feel like that's probably not it. I think we can assume AF is on her way. :(

The test was negative this morning too so I think yesterday's was definitely an evap line...


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs.- it sounds like spotting to me.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Persephone-how long is your luteal phase normally?


----------



## persephone13

ReadynWaiting said:


> Persephone-how long is your luteal phase normally?

It's usually 14 days or so


----------



## PeachDaisy

Well, I'm spotting this morning. I am hoping it's just bc of the pap yesterday. But something doesn't feel right. My boobs aren't as sore either. AF was expected this week and I'm afraid she's coming and this pregnancy is ending as quick as it started. :( I'm calling the doctor but I'm a mess right now. I am dreading work. I just want to crawl back into bed.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Peach-spotting is very common in early pregnancy as long as its not a heavy flow dont panic yet. With ds I didnt realize I was pg until 14 wks cuz I thought I had my period at 4 wks and 8 wks. I have a light af but both times were 2 days of red light flow that I need to use tampons for sorry if tmi. Also when I was pg with dd feom my first bfp until 6 wks my boob pain was intermittent. I would wake up with hardly anything and by afternoon they would be hurting. I know its easy for me to say on this side but try to be calm.:hugs:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

And of course you would spot after your pap.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

When I miscarried I had terrible cramps with it as well. It felt like the early stages of labour which is uncomfortable. Sorry for all the posts I just dont want you to think the worst. You had amazing lines and progression. Most ppl ive seen with mc never get great lines and progression is very slow.


----------



## persephone13

Sending you massive brain hugs, Peach! It's so understandable that you would worry but try not to let it stress you out.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Perse-im sure you are well aware (you seem like you inform yourself of things) that you lp usually stays consistent so dont be checking out of this tww yet. If you were feeling implantation symptoms only a couple of days ago a pos hpt wouldn't happen for at least a day or more. They say roughly 6 days from implantation for a pos hpt.


----------



## persephone13

ReadynWaiting said:


> Perse-im sure you are well aware (you seem like you inform yourself of things) that you lp usually stays consistent so dont be checking out of this tww yet. If you were feeling implantation symptoms only a couple of days ago a pos hpt wouldn't happen for at least a day or more. They say roughly 6 days from implantation for a pos hpt.

I do know that, I guess I just get depressed when I see the low temps. I almost want to stop temping because it puts me in such a bad mood. 

I will say that I have less cramps then last month which I'm pretty sure might have been a chemical even though I never had a pos HPT. 

I will try and stay positive and not let it get to me. This morning however one of the girls I used to babysit announced she's having a baby on facebook. Ugh.


----------



## PeachDaisy

You ladies are what keeps me sane. I swear! Thank you soooo much for the positive support. I'm doing my best not to worry. It's just hard and I fear the worst. I'm an emotional mess.

Ready - Your story really brings some relief to me as I am 4 weeks today. And I really do think it could be bc of the pap, or at least I hope. I think I just had a major freak out moment and hopefully it is nothing at all.

I did get the results back for my betas. My hcg levels were at 91. Which is good for 4 weeks. So that relieves a little stress at least. I go back tomorrow morning to see where my numbers are and to make sure they are doubling.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Perse-its hard to hear birth announcements when you're ttc and struggling. Afyer my 2 losses it felt like everyone was getting pg and I couldn't stay pg. It was devastating. But...I had to remind myself to be happy for them cuz my time would come. When it did my ttc journey didnt seem as bad as how it felt during the wait. Your time is coming!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Peach-that is a great start for your 1st beta. Tomorrow will be dbld for sure and all will be good. All that extra blood flow in your uterus is showing itself from the disturbence yesterday.


----------



## PeachDaisy

ReadynWaiting said:


> Peach-that is a great start for your 1st beta. Tomorrow will be dbld for sure and all will be good. All that extra blood flow in your uterus is showing itself from the disturbence yesterday.

Thank you for being so positive! I sure hope that is the case. I'm staying as positive as I can right now!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Nitengale said:


> Perse: hoping you get a bfp tomorrow!
> 
> Burch: are you spotting? When are you expecting AF?
> 
> Wishing: not much longer!!
> 
> Ready: I hear ya about the baby fever around little babies. My SIL and her brand new LO are coming into town tomorrow... Gonna make me want my bfp real bad too!

Nitengale, I think that is spotting, I am not sure what is considered "spotting" though. AF isn't due until the 20th. ???


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Peach that sounds like a good sign and I am sure it will dbl!! :hugs: and try not to worry too much, I know I know, VERY hard! Keep us posted on your levels. I will continue to keep you in my prayers!

How is everyone else this am? Hope you are all doing well and are having symptoms! :)


----------



## Wishing_

What a good way to wake up. I feel like the newbie because I barely know how pregnancy is actually like. You ladies are my go to for advice ladies. Hehe.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Wishing_ said:


> What a good way to wake up. I feel like the newbie because I barely know how pregnancy is actually like. You ladies are my go to for advice ladies. Hehe.

Wishing I have NO idea either, so we are in it together! :winkwink: So glad I found this group!


----------



## PeachDaisy

Mrs. Burch said:


> Wishing_ said:
> 
> 
> What a good way to wake up. I feel like the newbie because I barely know how pregnancy is actually like. You ladies are my go to for advice ladies. Hehe.
> 
> Wishing I have NO idea either, so we are in it together! :winkwink: So glad I found this group!Click to expand...

I'm new at all of this also. My ectopic in January was FAR from what should be expected in a pregnancy. I think that is why I immediately freaked this morning! So far so good though, no more spotting and it's been almost 4 hours. I feel like if it were going to be more it would have happened. I am blaming the pap! ;)


----------



## PeachDaisy

Mrs. Burch said:


> Peach that sounds like a good sign and I am sure it will dbl!! :hugs: and try not to worry too much, I know I know, VERY hard! Keep us posted on your levels. I will continue to keep you in my prayers!
> 
> How is everyone else this am? Hope you are all doing well and are having symptoms! :)

Thank you for the kind words! My worrying is becoming less and less. Guess that's what I get for having a pap during pregnancy ;) Haha!


----------



## persephone13

Well I did a test with SMU before I drank or are anything and still BFN. 

Trying to distract myself with our cookie exchange at work today and trying not to stress about everything. 

Am feeling slight aching like AF today, definitely in my uterus, where as before I had it more on either side. Boobs are only slightly sore when I press on them.


----------



## Wishing_

persephone13 said:


> Well I did a test with SMU before I drank or are anything and still BFN.
> 
> Trying to distract myself with our cookie exchange at work today and trying not to stress about everything.
> 
> Am feeling slight aching like AF today, definitely in my uterus, where as before I had it more on either side. Boobs are only slightly sore when I press on them.

You're not the only one. I'm cramping once again. Its on and off. :nope:


----------



## Nitengale

Burch maybe that blood in your cm is implantation?? Sure hope so!

Peach I'm almost positive that the spotting is from your pap. Happens all the time! Glad you are feeling calmer!

Perse: it's still early. Like I said earlier I got my faint positive after 10dpo and that is early too. :dust:

As for me apparently today is O day as it is CD15. As I do not temp or anything I have no real way of knowing :shrug: We will see what Christmas brings me.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

I have been having slight twinges on my left side like by my hip bone, hoping it is implantation. I also feel kind of stuffy today??!! I really hate this tww, I am pretty sure it makes me :loopy:


----------



## Wishing_

This may be tmi but I'm gassy now... Cramping and gassy. Not a good combo. Especially when I got a final today :dohh:


----------



## Wishing_

Oh, I have a thing for googling things. I came a across this and my hopes are somewhat high. 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/659010-cramps-week-before-period.html


----------



## Nitengale

Burch: you chart is looking good! Timing seems like that could really have been implantation. Being stuffy is also a sign. 

Wishing: hoping those cramps are because you are getting your bfp in the next week.


----------



## Nitengale

Btw I had a lot of cramping before I got my bfp.


----------



## PeachDaisy

Wishing_ said:


> Oh, I have a thing for googling things. I came a across this and my hopes are somewhat high.
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/659010-cramps-week-before-period.html

I like to Google a lot too. But only when Google is nice to me ;)


----------



## Wishing_

hehe, I'm excited. :happydance:


----------



## Nitengale

Ready: I'm dying over here for you to test! What's the verdict, when you gonna cave in and test?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I was out doing some xmas shopping...you ladies have been busy!
I also had cramps before bfp with dd as well as feeling like my abs had been worked out (and I assure you they hadn't lol). Ive been having the icky-tight-feeling-crampy stuff that I had SO we will see if it is for real or my body messing with me. 
Peach-you would know if u were miscarrying. After the spotting I had terrible back pain mixed with really bad cramps and the blood didnt stop but increased as the day went on until the next day when I passed the sac. YOU are fine!
Afm- of course I poas stick this am and bfn. It was a dollar store cheapie. It showed a shadow right off the hop which I couldn't capture on my phone but its there. Frer was a def bfn. Im super early still. Dd was 10 dpo with a super faint line.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Here they are...
 



Attached Files:







20131212_070706.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 19









20131212_070558.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Wishing_

Is it just more or is everything actually getting their Christmas miracle?!


----------



## persephone13

Is it bad that I just want AF to show up because I am so over this TWW!!!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

PeachDaisy said:


> Wishing_ said:
> 
> 
> Oh, I have a thing for googling things. I came a across this and my hopes are somewhat high.
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/659010-cramps-week-before-period.html
> 
> I like to Google a lot too. But only when Google is nice to me ;)Click to expand...

Oh yes Google and I are BBF's, but yes only when I find what I want. :haha:


----------



## PeachDaisy

persephone13 said:


> Is it bad that I just want AF to show up because I am so over this TWW!!!

Try not to think that way! I know, easier said than done. But you never know. Keeping my fx for you no matter what!


----------



## persephone13

PeachDaisy said:


> persephone13 said:
> 
> 
> Is it bad that I just want AF to show up because I am so over this TWW!!!
> 
> Try not to think that way! I know, easier said than done. But you never know. Keeping my fx for you no matter what!Click to expand...

Thanks, doll! I really do appreciate it. I am having weird pain in my groin. Kind if like I pulled all the muscles doing the splits or something. Or like some very hard BDing...hahaha

ETA: it really just feels like I got punched in the vagina...lol


----------



## Nitengale

persephone13 said:


> PeachDaisy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> persephone13 said:
> 
> 
> Is it bad that I just want AF to show up because I am so over this TWW!!!
> 
> Try not to think that way! I know, easier said than done. But you never know. Keeping my fx for you no matter what!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, doll! I really do appreciate it. I am having weird pain in my groin. Kind if like I pulled all the muscles doing the splits or something. Or like some very hard BDing...hahaha
> 
> ETA: it really just feels like I got punched in the vagina...lolClick to expand...


Ouch! Has this happened before AF before? Or could this be a sign!?!??


----------



## Wishing_

Lol, I get that weird feeling as well! I just say she's cramping or getting stabbed. I don't know why but both my butt cheeks are hurting!! I don't want to be sitting down but I'm about to take my final, whenever my professor comes. I'm nervous & starting to get hungry.

I discovered I can't drink soda anymore. It messes my stomach up now. Can you see how nervous I am?!


----------



## persephone13

Nitengale said:


> persephone13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PeachDaisy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> persephone13 said:
> 
> 
> Is it bad that I just want AF to show up because I am so over this TWW!!!
> 
> Try not to think that way! I know, easier said than done. But you never know. Keeping my fx for you no matter what!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, doll! I really do appreciate it. I am having weird pain in my groin. Kind if like I pulled all the muscles doing the splits or something. Or like some very hard BDing...hahaha
> 
> ETA: it really just feels like I got punched in the vagina...lolClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Ouch! Has this happened before AF before? Or could this be a sign!?!??Click to expand...

Nope, never happened before. It's not painful really just all muscles and my pelvic bones ache. I'm trying so hard not to symptom spot but it's not working so well..


----------



## Nitengale

I hear ya, so hard not to symptom spot! I can't believe that my tww has just begun. This is going to be a loooooong two weeks! :coffee:

Wishing: good luck on your final. Hope you rock it!


----------



## persephone13

Wishing_ said:


> Lol, I get that weird feeling as well! I just say she's cramping or getting stabbed. I don't know why but both my butt cheeks are hurting!! I don't want to be sitting down but I'm about to take my final, whenever my professor comes. I'm nervous & starting to get hungry.
> 
> I discovered I can't drink soda anymore. It messes my stomach up now. Can you see how nervous I am?!

I can't decide if it was because I was wearing platform heels yesterday all night or something baby related. LOL!

Good luck today!


----------



## MollyGrue

persephone13 said:


> Is it bad that I just want AF to show up because I am so over this TWW!!!

I know the feeling. This is our first cycle of trying, and I'm just going bananas. You and I, by the way, are both 9dpo - I'm testing the same day you are.

Actually, I took a test last night and got a BFN. Unsurprising, and not unexpected. I MAY test again tomorrow morning, because then I'm just 3 days from when AF is due, so that's a bit more probable for an accuracy. I have frer tests, so fingers crossed I suppose.

This wait is absolutely agonizing, though. I cramped all day yesterday and the day before, plus a little this morning. Mild cramps, with some that were a bit worse. It's pretty much gone today. Since this is the first time I've made a point to be this aware of my cycle, I have no idea if the cramps are normal to my cycle or not. I'm due for AF on Tuesday, and it's going to be the absolute longest weekend EVER.

I'm completely obsessed. Never in my life thought I'd be so familiar with my cervix. I keep googling my symptoms and just HOPING.


----------



## persephone13

Hi Molly! Welcome to the TWW! 

I tested again tonight, using CB Plus...more like CB Negative...

Here is the result:
https://oi44.tinypic.com/16j1tet.jpg

DH is making me dinner since I'm a sad sack tonight.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Perse-you are still super early so keep your chin up. Unless someone has been boxing ur vajayjay (sp) I think it may be a good sign. What are u testing with tomorrow?

Ive been dealing with a sicky baby (been vomited on 4 times tonight) and haven't had a chance to get more tests for tomorrow am. I have a frer but im not using it yet.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hi Molly!


----------



## Wishing_

I'm nauseous now, still cramping but its on my upper belly & still somewhat gassy. The hubby forgot that we were suppose to be testing.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hi Molly! Can't wait to see your BFP!! 

perse- you are still early!! NONE of us are out until AF shows up!!

wishing that's great!!-I mean for symptoms
Lol

AFM- I have been not really "crampy" but something wierd down there. Now I am feeling my tummy is a little upset, not sure if I waited too long to eat or what-never had that problem before. And I am having lower back pain. The tender nipples has stopped so I have NO idea! 

Hope everyone has a great evening and high temps in the am!! Night night all!!


----------



## Wishing_

Lol. I took a nap now I'm super nauseous. Oh how much I wanna poas!


----------



## Wishing_

I just had a disturbing moment. My dinner decided to come out the way it went in & had discharge discharge lol. Sorry for the tmi. Its looks & feels different. Its like somewhat wet but solid, not mucus like, and its ewcm/grayish.
Also when I was sleeping I was on my side and it felt like my upper stomach would feel bloated when I would breath.


----------



## Nitengale

Hi Molly: Welcome!!

I'm hoping to see lots of bfp's in the next few days! I am soooo far behind! Not really feeling like it's my month. But you guys are having some pretty promising symptoms.


----------



## Wishing_

I don't know why but I feel the same way. Af will appear in 6 days. The hubby wants me to use the first response test. I checked online and it says it detects pregnancy 6 days before your period. When should I test? I think today would be super early. (-5 Eastern Time)


----------



## Nitengale

I would try to wait a few days but I know that it is super hard to wait. Good luck, keep us posted!


----------



## Wishing_

hehe it is super hard. I would love to find out already!! :happydance:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Anybody poas yet? I have to get some cheapies which wont be for an hr or so. 

I had about an hour and a half sleep as dd was in bed with us. Looks like ill b napping today.lol


----------



## PeachDaisy

Wishing_ said:


> I don't know why but I feel the same way. Af will appear in 6 days. The hubby wants me to use the first response test. I checked online and it says it detects pregnancy 6 days before your period. When should I test? I think today would be super early. (-5 Eastern Time)

Mine was detected 6 days early...but I think I'm a rare case lol ;) As I always say....test at will!! But I will also say I can't wait!


----------



## PeachDaisy

I should have the results of my second beta any minute now. I feel extremely sick to my stomach. I'm sure things are fine, but of course I worry. I will be sure to update you all when I have the results! Eeeek!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Peach u r going to be fine. I project 235 bhcg


----------



## PeachDaisy

Well, my results came back at 144. So not a full double in the 48 hours. I also didn't have the draws exactly 48 hours either, more like 46. But from what I am reading they want it double every 48-72 hours. So, who knows. 

My DH is super positive about this number. Bc from what he read is that in 48 hours they should be about 60% higher, double in 72. With his findings, 60% would be about 145, so I'm right there really.

The nurse said not to worry bc my numbers are still going up, so that's good and it's close to double at least. She is checking with my doctor to see if he wants me to have another draw on Monday or if he is happy with that number.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Your husband is right on the money peach.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Peach-Yay I think your husband is right!! If the nurse said it was fine then I am sure it is fine! 

wishing DO IT POAS!!! LOL 


So I broke down and POAS this am.....I could see a VERY VERY faint line if I turned it to the side. Prob the evap. line. Still have stuffy nose and weird feeling in my stomach and brown tint in cm and some brown spotting but only in cm. so who knows...I am only 7dpo I just hate this waiting stuff. 

How is everyone else this am?


----------



## PeachDaisy

ReadynWaiting said:


> Your husband is right on the money peach.

It's funny how him and I have switched places. He's now Positive Patty and I'm Not so sure Nancy ;) I'm sure my doctor will be okay with the numbers. I kind of hope he doesn't want another blood draw done so I don't have to worry anymore and can just enjoy my pregnancy :)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Do you have a date for your scan yet?


----------



## PeachDaisy

ReadynWaiting said:


> Do you have a date for your scan yet?

Dec 24, so Christmas Eve.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Right you did say that before. Im sure it seems like forever away but what a lovely xmas gift for you.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Here is my test from this am
 



Attached Files:







20131213_101528.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 13









20131213_091309-1.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## PeachDaisy

ReadynWaiting said:


> Right you did say that before. Im sure it seems like forever away but what a lovely xmas gift for you.

It really does seem like it's forever away. I have my first appointment with the nurse practitioner next Thursday also. So if anything this pregnancy has me busy already lol!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Busy is good peach! 

So I decided to poas again just cuz. The dye ran weird through it but I could make out the line. The pic is about 20 mins later. I also used my last opk and frer cuz the stupid dollar store test showed a line.
 



Attached Files:







20131213_124358-1.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Nitengale

I see a line in the middle one for sure. Is there color?

I am only one or two dpo and already symptom spotting. :dohh: Why??


----------



## Wishing_

I see a faint line on the green one!

I just noticed that my jaw line and somewhat of my forehead have been breaking out for a few days already.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

There is colour but I dont trust it with the dye running thru it weird. I took that frer with 3mu but it should have a line if the dollar store does. Ill have to wait for tomorrow. 
I would say we symptom spot cuz we're filled with hope?! R u going to test next wknd or wait it out until ur due for af?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Wishing_ said:


> I see a faint line on the green one!
> 
> I just noticed that my jaw line and somewhat of my forehead have been breaking out for a few days already.

Thats the opk. I took it just to see a line but it means nothing.


----------



## Wishing_

Oh.. :blush::dohh:

I got :bfn: :coffee:


----------



## persephone13

I meant to pop in this morning but work is crazy right now. 

FRER this morning was negative. All my symptoms are pretty much gone save for a few pimples and most weird squirmy cramps which are probably gas.

How is everyone else??


----------



## Wishing_

I'm still gassy and cramping, tired because I went to bed sometime before 6 am and a bit sad. FRER was also negative for me which is why I'm feeling a type of way and a new pimple on my jaw line and it hurts.


----------



## Nitengale

I think I'll wait till 10dpo which is next Sunday. 

Sorry about the bfn's. But they don't mean anything yet!!! :dust:


----------



## PeachDaisy

I still haven't heard back from my doctor. When I called the nurse got rude with me. I just need to know what he wants to do from here. I am terrified of losing this baby and I'm afraid that's the path I'm going to go down.


----------



## PeachDaisy

My doctor is happy with my hcg progression. Says the numbers are where they should be and that they should be doubling every 48-72 hours, so there is nothing to be concerned with right now and that I should just enjoy my pregnancy. So I have my ultrasound on 12/24 and we will go from there!


----------



## Nitengale

PeachDaisy said:


> My doctor is happy with my hcg progression. Says the numbers are where they should be and that they should be doubling every 48-72 hours, so there is nothing to be concerned with right now and that I should just enjoy my pregnancy. So I have my ultrasound on 12/24 and we will go from there!

Great news, yes enjoy!!!


----------



## Wishing_

That's wonderful news Peach! I hope you'll be showing use the first ultrasound.

Napping is wonderful but now my stomach is all messed for some reason. I'm going to try and not test and not think about the possibility of me being pregnant. With finals, family problems and trying to find a place is already to much stress on me. Blah. I'm going to have a serious talk with the hubby to see what we are going to be doing next, in cause I don't get pregnant.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Everyone sounds so down today! 
Peach-great news from your dr. I agree that you should enjoy being pregnant and embrace it all. Can't wait to hear about the u/s. 
Wishing and Perse-you are still early so don't count yourself out yet. Most pre bfp symptoms are from progesterone anyways so if they come and go that doesnt mean you aren't pregnant it just means you aren't pregnant enough yet. Believe me you will be kicking yourself when the morning sickness kicks in! 
Nite-you have some time to go but now your fertilized egg is making its journey to its 9 month home.


----------



## Wishing_

I guess its shut one of those days. I'm actually feeling a LOT better. I'm planning ot getting more OPK & more preseed because the one we got is practically gone! Hehe.
I think I'm going to visit my cousin some time this week. She gave two days ago. She should be release today or tomorrow.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Anyone poas today? 
I did but bfn. I guess I get to have some wine tonight:wine:


----------



## Wishing_

I'm not testing until Friday.


----------



## persephone13

Happy Saturday! I poas this morning but it was a CB and those are generally not as good. Still negative but my temp spiked up even higher than yesterday so I am feeling confident. I may have had a squinter on a cheapie last night but it's gone this morning so who knows! 

Also I think I finally caught this cold that is going around. Stuffed runny nose and sore throat. Not horrible yet but I can feel it coming.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

ReadynWaiting said:


> Anyone poas today?
> I did but bfn. I guess I get to have some wine tonight:wine:

I did and it's a bfn. I am 8dpo but my temp really shot up this am!!! I guess that's good??


----------



## persephone13

Mrs. Burch said:


> ReadynWaiting said:
> 
> 
> Anyone poas today?
> I did but bfn. I guess I get to have some wine tonight:wine:
> 
> I did and it's a bfn. I am 8dpo but my temp really shot up this am!!! I guess that's good??Click to expand...

Yes that's very good!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

We still have time ladies and temp spikes are great!
I have one cheapie left so ill use it tomorrow but then no more until af is due. So if no af by wed ill use a digi thurs. This is big talk for me right now but I've spent $60 so far this month


----------



## ReadynWaiting

On tests. This phone is acting up again.


----------



## PeachDaisy

Feeling pretty blah today ladies. Not feeling pregnant at all. Guess lack of symptoms today has me down. :/


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Perse-maybe you caught a cold cuz ur immune is down due to the fact that ur pg!!!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Peach-i remember thinking 'I wish I had stronger symptoms so I would feel pregnant'...and bam around 6 wks the morning sickness and food aversions set in. It was a rough couple of months. I kicked myself for wishing that on me. Lol


----------



## PeachDaisy

ReadynWaiting said:


> Peach-i remember thinking 'I wish I had stronger symptoms so I would feel pregnant'...and bam around 6 wks the morning sickness and food aversions set in. It was a rough couple of months. I kicked myself for wishing that on me. Lol

My breasts have been soooo sore the past 4-5 days and now today they feel almost normal again. I wish I didn't worry so much. My doctor said the more symptoms the better...yet I lack them today. So of course it put me in a damper. Ugh.


----------



## PeachDaisy

ReadynWaiting said:


> Peach-i remember thinking 'I wish I had stronger symptoms so I would feel pregnant'...and bam around 6 wks the morning sickness and food aversions set in. It was a rough couple of months. I kicked myself for wishing that on me. Lol

My breasts have been soooo sore the past 4-5 days and now today they feel almost normal again. I wish I didn't worry so much. My doctor said the more symptoms the better...yet I lack them today. So of course it put me in a damper. Ugh.


----------



## persephone13

Haha maybe! I was blowing my nose all morning but it's settled down a bit now. 

I've spent about $60 as well, it's so expensive! If I'm not pg this cycle I will be ordering some wondfos online.


----------



## persephone13

AF cramps started tonight. :(


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Do they normally start this early before?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

PeachDaisy said:


> ReadynWaiting said:
> 
> 
> Peach-i remember thinking 'I wish I had stronger symptoms so I would feel pregnant'...and bam around 6 wks the morning sickness and food aversions set in. It was a rough couple of months. I kicked myself for wishing that on me. Lol
> 
> My breasts have been soooo sore the past 4-5 days and now today they feel almost normal again. I wish I didn't worry so much. My doctor said the more symptoms the better...yet I lack them today. So of course it put me in a damper. Ugh.Click to expand...

Peach-i had next to nothing with my son, thought I was getting my period...and so didnt know I was pg until 14 wks! Not everyone gets loads of symptoms.


----------



## Nitengale

My symptoms were late too but when it hits it hits!


----------



## persephone13

ReadynWaiting said:


> Do they normally start this early before?

Honestly this is only the second month I've started cramping before AF so maybe yes, maybe no? Before the cramps always started the day of AF. 

They are gone now so may have been gas...poor DH I am not pleasant to be around tonight! LOL!


----------



## Wishing_

Hello ladies. I'm still cramping on and off for more than a week, my cm looks weird to me, I been feeling empty and starving, and a bit gassy. AF is due in 4 days.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Perse-thurs totally could have been your imp dip. Which if you're having cramps it could be because of that. Hopefully this is the case and you get that bfp in the next few days. 

Wishing-i hope your cramps are your little bean snuggling in.

afm-I am going to just temp and see what happens. I have a cheapie and 2 digis left but im going to hold on to them. The temps dont lie and I'm done studying the hpts to see if there is a line or not.


----------



## persephone13

ReadynWaiting said:


> Perse-thurs totally could have been your imp dip. Which if you're having cramps it could be because of that. Hopefully this is the case and you get that bfp in the next few days.
> 
> Wishing-i hope your cramps are your little bean snuggling in.
> 
> afm-I am going to just temp and see what happens. I have a cheapie and 2 digis left but im going to hold on to them. The temps dont lie and I'm done studying the hpts to see if there is a line or not.

Good Morning! I am currently snowed in...we had about 10 inches dumped on us last night. So I'm in for some shovelling today! Feeling better, cramps were definitely gas. DH says no more hpts until Tuesday, he doesn't understand why I can't just wait...men!!! Temp went up evrn higher this morning despite the fact that I had kicked off the covers and was freezing when I woke up.

Don't want to get too excited but the pregnancy monitor on FF has me at 54/100 points. This waiting is killing me!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I have a good feeling for you! Is af due tues? 

Mine is either wed or thurs so I'm holding off. If temps are still up then ill test after that. My temps have not been accurate for days as I haven't had had consistent sleep. I'm trying to stay positive but as af nears the doubt sets in.


----------



## persephone13

AF is due Wednesday the 18th....though I convinced DH to buy the dollar store tests since they are only $1.25 each. 

Though to be honest I might not use them. I'm just ready to wait and see. We went to Sears today and I almost cried in the baby section when I saw the cribs. In fact I was going to but DH finally followed me out of that section. Sometimes I feel like he just doesn't get how much I want this, and then other times he is so there - like we passed by a couple and their new baby and he squeezed my hand.


----------



## Nitengale

My DH is like that too. Up and down. Yesterday he made a comment about how hard it would be for us to have another LO then last night he came up to me and was like, "honey! I wanna knock you up" :haha:

TTC is so emotional! Hang in there. FX you get your bfp!!!! :hugs:


Afm: going crazy during the tww. Days are rolling by so slowly. Going to test next Sunday at 10dpo, hope I can hold out. But I hate seeing the damn bfn's...


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hold out if u can nite cuz they really get you down! I hope you get your bfp.

perse-men aren't as emotional as we are they are more logical...on the outside anyway. They also dont have to deal with the hormonal roller coaster we are on every month. We are due the same day so hopefully one of us avoids af.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

I am 9 dpo today so I will test tomorrow. I have been crying at the drop of a hat the past two days. I'm not usually a crier so I really hope I get a BFP because this crying crap better be worth it. Lol. 
Glad to see everyone's temps are still up, mine dropped today so who knows. :-/ 

Is anyone else poss 2mro???


----------



## PeachDaisy

persephone13 said:


> AF is due Wednesday the 18th....though I convinced DH to buy the dollar store tests since they are only $1.25 each.
> 
> Though to be honest I might not use them. I'm just ready to wait and see. We went to Sears today and I almost cried in the baby section when I saw the cribs. In fact I was going to but DH finally followed me out of that section. Sometimes I feel like he just doesn't get how much I want this, and then other times he is so there - like we passed by a couple and their new baby and he squeezed my hand.

I understand how it is with your DH. My DH is the same way. Sometimes, during our TTC journey he would seem soooo understanding, then other times not. It's good to see that your DH at least understands :)


----------



## PeachDaisy

Mrs. Burch said:


> I am 9 dpo today so I will test tomorrow. I have been crying at the drop of a hat the past two days. I'm not usually a crier so I really hope I get a BFP because this crying crap better be worth it. Lol.
> Glad to see everyone's temps are still up, mine dropped today so who knows. :-/
> 
> Is anyone else poss 2mro???

Fx you get that BFP!! But don't get down if it doesn't show tomorrow since that is still pretty early.


----------



## Nitengale

ReadynWaiting said:


> Hold out if u can nite cuz they really get you down! I hope you get your bfp.
> 
> perse-men aren't as emotional as we are they are more logical...on the outside anyway. They also dont have to deal with the hormonal roller coaster we are on every month. We are due the same day so hopefully one of us avoids af.

Ya, honestly i would love to wait till the 25th, day before AF is due. It would be the challenge of a lifetime!!! Lol


----------



## Wishing_

My stomach has gone mad! I had a roll with butter. I started cramping, get gassy and been in pain since. I'm starting to feel nauseous. Blah. Also the side of my leg, near my hip is also cramping.


----------



## persephone13

Mrs.Burch - could it be implantation?? 

Night - I say I have patience but I do not. I'll probably be testing until AF shows or I get a BFP.

Wishing - Could definitely be implantation!


----------



## Wishing_

I didn't think it would hurt.


----------



## persephone13

Wishing_ said:


> I didn't think it would hurt.

I've heard it can be pretty intense, but doesn't last too long.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

With dd I felt implantation. It was a burning, pinching type cramp if that makes sense? Then I was crampy for the remainder of the day and by the eve felt like I had a major ab workout. This extended in to the next day with cramps and twinges up to my bfp. 
I hope someone gets a bfp soon. Its always a good morale booster for those that don't. Well it is for me.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs. I hope you have a nice pink line tomorrow but if you don't there is still tons of time.


----------



## Wishing_

I need to call my gyn. My breast are hurting. Plus I want the cyst to be looked at again.


----------



## Nitengale

I'm still having ewcm. I'm CD18, I'm pretty sure I ovulated on CD15. Due to O pains, cervix position and a pretty good knowledge of my typical cycles. Google is not being the kind of help I need right now :haha:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Is ur cervix closed nite? I just went on that. I was still getting ewcm but cervix was closed. And r u sure its that and not leftovers from dh?


----------



## Nitengale

Ya, I was thinking of the left overs thing but how much left overs could there be :haha: I'm pretty sure cervix is closed but it's just so damn high I can barely reach it.


----------



## Wishing_

hehe, the hubby is keep track of my ticker. He seems to be excited. He was rubbing, kissing and I believe whispering at my belly!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Wishing I hope this is your month!


----------



## persephone13

Well, pretty sure AF is coming tomorrow after all. My cm has dried up over the last two days and today is completely non existent. I also have the same emotional feeling I did the last time it was the day before my period. 

At least I'll be able to drink all the rum laden eggnog I want at Christmas.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Thats exactly what I said to myself this am...take out the eggnog and add in wine. Lol


----------



## persephone13

ReadynWaiting said:


> Thats exactly what I said to myself this am...take out the eggnog and add in wine. Lol

I actually called in sick. I just needed a mental health day. 

Neg test with fmu and smu also, plus my temp dipped this morning but I was up two hours earlier for no reason other than that I was just up.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

There's nothing wrong with that. Its taxing this whole ttc crap. Now we get to enter a whole new month and start over! 
I really hope someone posts a bfp soon...I need encouragement.
Mrs, wishing and Nite-make it happen ladies!:thumbup:


----------



## Wishing_

For the past two months my breast would hurt a few days before AF. They aren't hurting like they usually do. Plus I would get horrible cramp either the day before or hours before it comes. Fx!


----------



## persephone13

I have basically decided that each month will be a guessing game because my symptoms are all over the place. Last month I was super sick with cramps and headaches right up to the day I got AF and then this month barely anything. 

The female body is a fascinating and frustrating thing!


----------



## Wishing_

I know how that feels... I actually thought I was pregnant last month because I wasn't able to eat certain things, I would barf, sleep like a bear, get light cramps, boobs would hurt, my back would be killing... Etc. Then the :witch: came and I still had some of the symptoms.

And the hubby gets mad when I remind him I won't believe I'm pregnant until my gyn tells me that I am! Hehe


----------



## persephone13

Okay I know this is probably wishful thinking or an evap line but I think I see something. This is the test from SMU today.

https://oi42.tinypic.com/2dwdv1e.jpg


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I totally see what you are seeing. The only way to know for sure is to poas later. Fx'd I hope it is.


----------



## persephone13

I still think its an evap line, but I am going to try and hold it until this afternoon and see if its different.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

ReadynWaiting said:


> There's nothing wrong with that. Its taxing this whole ttc crap. Now we get to enter a whole new month and start over!
> I really hope someone posts a bfp soon...I need encouragement.
> Mrs, wishing and Nite-make it happen ladies!:thumbup:

I POAS this am and a BFN!!! :cry: Ugh I have ZERO symptoms. :witch: isn't due until Friday so I will prob test again 2mro and then wait until she shows her ugly head. Then I will have a few :wine::beer:

Wishing I hope you are gonna get your BFP!! 

I can't wait to see everyone's BFP!! Hope you all had a wonderful weekend!


----------



## PeachDaisy

It looks like something! Fx it is a real line not a sneaky evap! Can't wait to see a later test!!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

persephone13 said:


> I still think its an evap line, but I am going to try and hold it until this afternoon and see if its different.

I think you will get your BFP TODAY!! yay:happydance:


----------



## persephone13

I really hope so Peach, but I am just so drained of hoping and wishing. I just want AF to get here if she's going to. :cry:


----------



## PeachDaisy

Mrs. Burch said:


> ReadynWaiting said:
> 
> 
> There's nothing wrong with that. Its taxing this whole ttc crap. Now we get to enter a whole new month and start over!
> I really hope someone posts a bfp soon...I need encouragement.
> Mrs, wishing and Nite-make it happen ladies!:thumbup:
> 
> I POAS this am and a BFN!!! :cry: Ugh I have ZERO symptoms. :witch: isn't due until Friday so I will prob test again 2mro and then wait until she shows her ugly head. Then I will have a few :wine::beer:
> 
> Wishing I hope you are gonna get your BFP!!
> 
> I can't wait to see everyone's BFP!! Hope you all had a wonderful weekend!Click to expand...

Bummerrrr!! Hopefully you get that BFP this weekend!!


----------



## PeachDaisy

persephone13 said:


> I really hope so Peach, but I am just so drained of hoping and wishing. I just want AF to get here if she's going to. :cry:

That is completely understandable. That is the worst feeling. The waiting and the thoughts that go through your head during the TWW. If only it could all be easier. I will be thinking of you!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Come on perse! Lets see a bfp.


----------



## Nitengale

Perse, I see it! I don't think it's an evap. Looking forward to seeing your next test.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Nite I can't wait for u to start testing!


----------



## PeachDaisy

I am personally looking forward to seeing a BFP from all of you wonderful ladies ;) :dust: lots and lots of :dust:


----------



## Nitengale

Thanks guys, this next week is going to draaaaag.


----------



## persephone13

Well, I just woke up from a big nap. Thought I would POAS and take my temp just to see. My temp was SUPER high. Now I know it doesn't really count but it was 37.03! I've never had a temp this cycle higher than 36.68, so it just surprised. 

POAS results: Negative. Stark raving negative. 

I don't know what to think anymore. I'm making myself crazy.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I had the same thing yesterday but then temp was back to 36.74 this am. It's enough to make U totally craaazy!!!!
I'm not peeing on anything else this month unless by sat if my temps are still up.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

I will tomorrow if my temp doesn't plummet like it did last cycle on 11DPO. So if it is still high I will test again, otherwise I will wait until the 21st after AF is due! 

Hope everyone is having a good Monday besides our temps driving us crazy!! :haha:


----------



## persephone13

ReadynWaiting said:


> I had the same thing yesterday but then temp was back to 36.74 this am. It's enough to make U totally craaazy!!!!
> I'm not peeing on anything else this month unless by sat if my temps are still up.

Yep I'm there now! I'm officially just waiting to see if anything happens and then I'll go from there. I think I'm cross-eyed just staring at that test willing it to be positive.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I really think that happens. The last test I took I went to every window, different lights in my house studying the freakin thing until finally I said "woman its not staring u in the face so its bfn...throw the gd thing in the trash and move on"! Lol


----------



## ReadynWaiting

So I just got an email from boss confirming my return date from my mat leave. Booooooo!!!


----------



## Nitengale

Boooo to . 
I do that too Ready, stare and stare at the test in every light and window.

Well, here are my symptoms that, if we are all really honest with ourselves, mean absolutely nothing!!! :haha:

TMI: White ewcm Don't remember this last month. 
Sore bbs, when I squeeze. Kinda burny too if that makes sense? 
Cervix all over the place today, up, down open closed...lol
Peeing a lot, I know...too early.
Slight cramping or maybe you could call it soreness

For whatever it's worth there they are.


----------



## Nitengale

Oh yes, and can't forget the back ache. But been having that ever since dd2's birth ( epidural mishap :growlmad:)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Nite its going to happen for u!!! I'm so excited for u to test!!!!!!
I have symptoms but I did last month too. Today ive had to pee every hr which is abnormal. Crampy on and off but this could be af getting ready. I dont normally cramp but my cycles haven't been the sams since they returned. I'm beyond tired but what else is new?


----------



## Nitengale

Ready: does the thought of having 2 under 2 ever terrify you? I have my moments.


----------



## persephone13

So reading all these positive stories about people who got BFN's on 13DPO but then got a BFP later make me feel so much better. However, it's really not helping my patience at all.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

ReadynWaiting said:


> Nite its going to happen for u!!! I'm so excited for u to test!!!!!!
> I have symptoms but I did last month too. Today ive had to pee every hr which is abnormal. Crampy on and off but this could be af getting ready. I dont normally cramp but my cycles haven't been the sams since they returned. I'm beyond tired but what else is new?

Ready when are you gonna test?????!!!!


----------



## Wishing_

Ello loves!

I just finished taking part 2 of my final. Now I gotta wait to see both my scores. My back hurts, my upper back to be exact. Not so much my lower back. I think I can feel my nipples which means they're perky. I'm still cramping a little. However, earlier I went to go get copies of my project and on my way home I had a scare! I thought the :witch: came! It turned out it was white discharge. I'm not sure if it was white discharge or the vajayjay treatment I used last night cause I feared something was up with her. My stomach is a bit upset and of course I'm still gassy! Hehe. I would die if I fart while in campus!


----------



## persephone13

Wishing_ said:


> Ello loves!
> 
> I just finished taking part 2 of my final. Now I gotta wait to see both my scores. My back hurts, my upper back to be exact. Not so much my lower back. I think I can feel my nipples which means they're perky. I'm still cramping a little. However, earlier I went to go get copies of my project and on my way home I had a scare! I thought the :witch: came! It turned out it was white discharge. I'm not sure if it was white discharge or the vajayjay treatment I used last night cause I feared something was up with her. My stomach is a bit upset and of course I'm still gassy! Hehe. I would die if I fart while in campus!

You must be relieved to be over your final! I had upper/mid back pain earlier this week too. Which is strange because I never get back pain until about day 2 of AF. 

Hmm, was it like Monistat? I hate those things for that reason - they are super messy even the day after! But I feel you on the gas, Wish, oh man. Poor DH. LOL.

I decided to check my CM just now when I went to the bathroom, for what feels like the millionth time today, and I was expecting mostly dry again like the last day and a half. Nope, very white and creamy. And my cervix is so high I can barely just touch it with the tip of my finger. 

:wacko:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ladies I'm sensing some optimism with this bunch. I hope someone gets a 2nd line tomorrow. I'm not testing until sat if af is not in the picture...if I can manage to hold off. 
I have a bunch of gifts yet to buy and I cant be spending any more money on tests until said gifts are purchased. Plus if I have them in the house ill pee on them. Af should be here by wed or Thurs at the latest if she's coming. 
Nite-it does frighten me to think about 2 under 2 but I would love dd to have a sibling close in age. The crazy thing is im contemplating 3 under 3 but talk to me in a yr or so and we shall see! Lol


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I can't kick this back pain. If this pre af im not impressed!


----------



## persephone13

Me too! And it's radiating down into my hips. So much hate!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Perse I hope its another symptom of pg and not af. Its bad enough that we don't get our bfp but then add in bleeding and discomfort? Wtf?


----------



## Mrs. Burch

I'm getting sad...I don't have any symptoms...an occasional weird feeling in my stomach and creamy cm :-/
Ready Nite and Perse I am sure you'll get your BFP!! I can't wait to see one!!!  night night everyone!! Going to bed so I can hurry up and POAS in the am!! Lol


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Yay Mrs. I hope its good news!


----------



## Wishing_

Once again I thought she cam early. I keep feeling wet when I'm not! Weird.


----------



## Wishing_

My nipples are itching like crazy! They look pale, dry & maybe pealing. Is this normal?


----------



## Nitengale

Wishing: these can all be signs! Really hoping you get you bfp. When are you testing?

Burch: I can't wait to hear in the morning!!

Perse and Ready I feel your bfp's coming!

As for me: I have a damn sore throat and runny nose and feel a sickness coming on. Ugh! The back pain is not helping. But trying to stay positive.


----------



## Wishing_

My back only hurts because I sat on the floor. Is it true when we get pregnant our taste buds change? The hubby made ice tea and everyone thinks its sweet. I thought it was watered down. &+ I'm going to test... Maybe Saturday. Af should come Thursday.


----------



## Nitengale

Wishing_ said:


> My back only hurts because I sat on the floor. Is it true when we get pregnant our taste buds change? The hubby made ice tea and everyone thinks its sweet. I thought it was watered down. &+ I'm going to test... Maybe Saturday. Af should come Thursday.

Loads of pregnant ladies say that things tasted different to them. For me I noticed a very strong sense of smell. Fx for Saturday!!!


----------



## Nitengale

Burch: love your avatar picture!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Wishing-when I was pg I couldn't eat meat. It tasted rancid the couple times I tried it early on...and I love meat!
Nite-you had the same "cold" just before you got ur bfp with A. Eeee...I want to see ur tests. 

Afm-my temp went up today as is my cervix. Now dd was up at 430 so I didnt exactly get great sleep but that has been the case since she was sick last wk. It should be dropping as af should be here tomorrow or thurs.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Nite-i (obsessively) read thru our old thread on the wknd right around when u got ur bfp to when symptoms started for me thats why I know u had that cold. Lol


----------



## persephone13

ReadynWaiting said:


> Wishing-when I was pg I couldn't eat meat. It tasted rancid the couple times I tried it early on...and I love meat!
> Nite-you had the same "cold" just before you got ur bfp with A. Eeee...I want to see ur tests.
> 
> Afm-my temp went up today as is my cervix. Now dd was up at 430 so I didnt exactly get great sleep but that has been the case since she was sick last wk. It should be dropping as af should be here tomorrow or thurs.

Good morning! 

So I had the most horrible dreams last night. So bad that I had to wake DH up and make him convince me they weren't real. My temp was also up to 36.73, highest waking temp yet like you Ready, my cervix is also very high with only a tiny bit of creamy cm. 

I am having what I think are AF cramps but i keep trying to convince myself they are different. 

Ready, I meant to ask when is your return to work date?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

No test this am perse?
Jan 7 I go back. I have absolutely loved my yr off with my little girl. I hate that I don't get to spend my days with her. Good news is my sister is my day care provider. I don't expect any sympathy as you guys are still working on ur #1...I am just a little sad that I have to leave her


----------



## persephone13

ReadynWaiting said:


> No test this am perse?
> Jan 7 I go back. I have absolutely loved my yr off with my little girl. I hate that I don't get to spend my days with her. Good news is my sister is my day care provider. I don't expect any sympathy as you guys are still working on ur #1...I am just a little sad that I have to leave her

No test as I really thought AF would be here and was not expecting a temp rise. 

You have ALL my sympathies! I honestly don't know how I will be able to leave a baby and go back to work. You are so lucky your sister can watch her - we have no family here and my parents are two and a half hours away.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Fx'd perse. How long r u going to hold off until testing? And yes its hard enough going back to work but then leaving your child with a stranger is hard. I can stop in whenever I want and I know exactly how she is being cared for. 
I am rushing the ttc #3 cuz I want to be home with my kids. Then I will get my catering biz really going and have more time with my fam.


----------



## persephone13

ReadynWaiting said:


> Fx'd perse. How long r u going to hold off until testing? And yes its hard enough going back to work but then leaving your child with a stranger is hard. I can stop in whenever I want and I know exactly how she is being cared for.
> I am rushing the ttc #3 cuz I want to be home with my kids. Then I will get my catering biz really going and have more time with my fam.

I might test Wednesday or Thursday if AF doesn't show up. I have a Christmas party on Thursday night so I would like to either have my BFP it AF so I know for sure one way or another.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Perse-i had crazy dreams when I was pg with dd. I wouldn't be surprised if u r cooking up a bfp. I almost bought tests this am but then talked myself out of it. Its totally my version of crack! Lol


----------



## ReadynWaiting

persephone13 said:


> ReadynWaiting said:
> 
> 
> Fx'd perse. How long r u going to hold off until testing? And yes its hard enough going back to work but then leaving your child with a stranger is hard. I can stop in whenever I want and I know exactly how she is being cared for.
> I am rushing the ttc #3 cuz I want to be home with my kids. Then I will get my catering biz really going and have more time with my fam.
> 
> I might test Wednesday or Thursday if AF doesn't show up. I have a Christmas party on Thursday night so I would like to either have my BFP it AF so I know for sure one way or another.Click to expand...

That makes sense!
My dad just dropped off my batch of wine that I asked for a couple of months ago when I was not even thinking of ttc. I'm torn with getting a bfp and drinking this wine. Haha jk. Ill take the bfp any day.


----------



## persephone13

ReadynWaiting said:


> Perse-i had crazy dreams when I was pg with dd. I wouldn't be surprised if u r cooking up a bfp. I almost bought tests this am but then talked myself out of it. Its totally my version of crack! Lol

It is so like crack!!! 

Definitely thought AF was here when I got to work but no, just watery/creamy cm. 

Also I didn't have breakfast this morning and I am like ravenous right now.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I don't know if I can wait for you to test Thursday. But then I totally understand wanting to wait. I hate seeing the stark white tests.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Good morning girlies!! So I got another BFN this am! :( And my temp went down from yesterday. I am thinking I am out this month. I won't test again till AF doesn't show up, so Sat. 

All of you gals seem like you are going to get your BFP I can't wait to see them!! 

Hope everyone has a wonderful day!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Sorry about the bfn Mrs. Hopefully af doesn't show and sat u get a nice bfp!


----------



## persephone13

Sorry to hear about the bfn, Mrs.Burch. :hugs:

I have been feeling unceasingly horrible today, definitely think AF is on her way. Hopefully she doesn't surprise me on the commute home or something.


----------



## Nitengale

Keep you heads up ladies, your not out yet! :hugs:

Ready: I forgot the I was sick last time. I should go get obsessed with that old thread too!! That would be interesting to look through again. 

Still pretty sick, getting DD to school was even tough today. 5 days till I test, even though I know I'll get a bfn. Will need to get it out of my system though.


----------



## Wishing_

Good evening ladies. I feel super tired! I'm eating some Dominican food and its making me gassy!! My breasts are a bit tender, slight back pain and light cramps so far. I'm not sure why I'm tired. I woke up some time around 12, went to bed before 1 or 2. Two more days until AF should be swinging by.


----------



## Wishing_

Something is wrong with me! I'm searching twin things!! :blush:


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Wishing_ said:


> Something is wrong with me! I'm searching twin things!! :blush:

My DH says he wants twins so "we can just get it over with all at once" LOL My granny is a twin so I would be next in line if I can ever get knocked up lol


----------



## persephone13

Omg I cannot deal with this constipation. Seriously. I feel so bloated right now.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

persephone13 said:


> Omg I cannot deal with this constipation. Seriously. I feel so bloated right now.

Oh that sucks! I am sorry, I have been there before and it is horrible to feel that way.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Nite-ya I went a little cuckoo last wk and searched for that thread. We all had some symptoms pre bfp which makes me think im out. I know im going to kick myself when I do get pg and am sick, exhausted, hurting all over and bitchy as can be. Haha cant wait!
Mrs and wishing-i think u both are nuts! Lol I have twins in my fam and it scares the shit out of me. 1 is a lot of work so I cant imagine 2 at once. 
Perse-i felt more and more like af was coming the closer I got but she never did. U r still in it until she shows. 
Afm I just spent way more money than I should have xmas shopping...and im still not done!!!


----------



## Wishing_

Mrs. Burch said:


> Wishing_ said:
> 
> 
> Something is wrong with me! I'm searching twin things!! :blush:
> 
> My DH says he wants twins so "we can just get it over with all at once" LOL My granny is a twin so I would be next in line if I can ever get knocked up lolClick to expand...

Both our families can have twins. His side of the family could even have triplets! I'm just like your husband right now. I told the hubby I want twins so we don't have to go through this again for two-four years.



persephone13 said:


> Omg I cannot deal with this constipation. Seriously. I feel so bloated right now.

I was like that. You can try eating something greasy or sweet & drink soda or water. It works for me. Soda makes me go now which is mind blowing.


----------



## Nitengale

Twins would be really tough, I agree with Ready one at a time is hard enough. Lol

I'm hoping all the symptoms you guys are feeling are the beginnings of your bfp's!

I'm sick as a dog today. Massive stuffiness that causes cough attacks. Had such a bad cough attach a few minutes ago that I threw up in front of my 1 year old. She was absolutely unfazed and continued playing. Oh to be young and clueless. She is sick too today so I know this is not a pregnancy symptom. Hope we wake up feeling better tomorrow. DH can't come from work soon enough.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Nite when u r first pg ur immune is down and so you catch stuff. I still think u r going to get ur bfp.


----------



## Nitengale

Thanks Ready! :hugs:


----------



## Wishing_

I know it would be a mission/journey but they longer it takes to get pregnant the more babies I want. Right now I'm hoping for a girl because everyone I know is having a boy. I want to break that boy trend, lol.


----------



## persephone13

My husband is a fraternal twin with his sister. I am too chicken shit to look up the statistics on the possibility that we would have twins. Any ideas?

Thanks Wishing! I will try that! Normally I hate soda but if it makes me go I will drink it!!


----------



## Wishing_

Did it work Pers?


----------



## persephone13

It didn't help with the constipation but I feel less bloated so that's good.

Can someone tweak this for me?? I think it might be a very faint BFP...

It's from when I got home at 7pm. 

https://oi42.tinypic.com/34h9rah.jpg


It's much easier to see in person...

Here is a better one:
https://oi40.tinypic.com/29z7y82.jpg


----------



## PeachDaisy

Did a little tweaking and zoomed in. There is def something there. Hope it's your BFP and not a stupid evap! Fx!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## persephone13

PeachDaisy said:


> Did a little tweaking and zoomed in. There is def something there. Hope it's your BFP and not a stupid evap! Fx!!!!!

Ahh thank you!! You don't think it looks like an evap?? The more I look at it the more I think it is. I am dying right now. I want to know!!!


----------



## PeachDaisy

persephone13 said:


> PeachDaisy said:
> 
> 
> Did a little tweaking and zoomed in. There is def something there. Hope it's your BFP and not a stupid evap! Fx!!!!!
> 
> Ahh thank you!! You don't think it looks like an evap?? The more I look at it the more I think it is. I am dying right now. I want to know!!!Click to expand...

It's so hard to tell! From the looks of the original it looks like the line has color. If it's an evap it wouldn't. This test is def hard to tell for sure though. I sure hope it's not an evap!


----------



## Nitengale

I really think that is your bfp!!!!


----------



## persephone13

PeachDaisy said:


> persephone13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PeachDaisy said:
> 
> 
> Did a little tweaking and zoomed in. There is def something there. Hope it's your BFP and not a stupid evap! Fx!!!!!
> 
> Ahh thank you!! You don't think it looks like an evap?? The more I look at it the more I think it is. I am dying right now. I want to know!!!Click to expand...
> 
> It's so hard to tell! From the looks of the original it looks like the line has color. If it's an evap it wouldn't. This test is def hard to tell for sure though. I sure hope it's not an evap!Click to expand...

Right? I figured if it was an evap when it inverted the color wouldn't be the same. Oh well here's hoping fmu tomorrow is the winner!


----------



## persephone13

Nitengale said:


> I really think that is your bfp!!!!

Ahh I am so nervous!


----------



## Nitengale

Looked at the test some more and I don't think you should be worried about an evap as that definitely has color sweetie! You gonna test again in hone morning?


----------



## persephone13

Nitengale said:


> Looked at the test some more and I don't think you should be worried about an evap as that definitely has color sweetie! You gonna test again in hone morning?

Really Nite? I keep thinking AF is going to show. I'm in pins and needles. I have one dollarstore test left which I'll use tomorrow morning. If it's pos I'll get a FRER before work and test with smu.

Eta: FF has me at 71 points on the pregnancy monitor as of this morning.


----------



## Nitengale

My DH says Def positive!!! Lol


----------



## persephone13

Nitengale said:


> My DH says Def positive!!! Lol

Lol! Tell him he is my new favorite person!


----------



## Wishing_

I see it. Try testing later on today.

The urge to test myself but the hubby and I are scared!


----------



## Wishing_

Pers, what made you test?


----------



## Wishing_

Both sides of my boobs feel sore and look swollen...


----------



## Wishing_

I'm over here thinking for the day I should be getting my period I'm feeling good but its only Wednesday. -.-

Well I'm still gassy, somewhat bloated, boobs don't really hurt as much and I'm debating if I should test!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Of course things get good when I go to bed! Perse did you test again?
Im pretty sure af is coming. My temp dropped and I think it would have been a lot lower but the heat was pumping and I had only been back to sleep for 1.5 hrs.


----------



## persephone13

ReadynWaiting said:


> Of course things get good when I go to bed! Perse did you test again?
> Im pretty sure af is coming. My temp dropped and I think it would have been a lot lower but the heat was pumping and I had only been back to sleep for 1.5 hrs.

I'm so confused! Today's fmu was so light it had no color except I hadn't drank anything in almost nine hours. The test was negative, no sign of any line. My temp dropped a bit, but not by much. 

Ugh this is annoying now.

Eta here it is:

https://oi43.tinypic.com/2pr77e0.jpg


----------



## ReadynWaiting

U don't see a line? Why do I?


----------



## persephone13

ReadynWaiting said:


> U don't see a line? Why do I?

You do???


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ya look at the pic. Is that the control line or a shadow?


----------



## persephone13

ReadynWaiting said:


> Ya look at the pic. Is that the control line or a shadow?

The control line is the dark line....I guess there might be a line there next to it... I thought it was just a shadow...


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Sorry I meant the test line. Im going on a couple hrs of sleep again today. Lol
In the pic I see something where the test line is.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I see it close to where the holes are.


----------



## persephone13

ReadynWaiting said:


> I see it close to where the holes are.

Lol the brightness on my phone was down...I see it now! I'm still not convinced but I'm hopeful!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Fx'd!


----------



## persephone13

ReadynWaiting said:


> Fx'd!

Seriously though...do you really think it looks positive?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I cant tell for sure but I def see something. How did it dry? 
I unfortunately got a lot of shadow lines on these the last wk but I hope for you that is the start of ur bfp.


----------



## persephone13

ReadynWaiting said:


> I cant tell for sure but I def see something. How did it dry?
> I unfortunately got a lot of shadow lines on these the last wk but I hope for you that is the start of ur bfp.

I bought two FRERs this morning. (They are on sale at Rexall)

This is 3MU, I think the line is there. I'm going to test this afternoon and hope that it's darker.
https://oi43.tinypic.com/2jfknwi.jpg


----------



## PeachDaisy

persephone13 said:


> ReadynWaiting said:
> 
> 
> I cant tell for sure but I def see something. How did it dry?
> I unfortunately got a lot of shadow lines on these the last wk but I hope for you that is the start of ur bfp.
> 
> I bought two FRERs this morning. (They are on sale at Rexall)
> 
> This is 3MU, I think the line is there. I'm going to test this afternoon and hope that it's darker.
> https://oi43.tinypic.com/2jfknwi.jpgClick to expand...

Looks like there could be something! How many DPO are you again? Gosh I sure hope this is you getting your BFP! I bet this is driving you nuts!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

I tested again this am as my temp went up this am, only .03, but still got the BFN. I seriously HATE this!!

Perse I think you are getting your BFP!! 

Wishing when are you going to test?


----------



## PeachDaisy

AFM today...boobs are a little less sore. Yay for a break in pain ;) I did discover two super tiny skin tags last night. I have never had one before my entire life. I Googled what causes them...not even looking for pregnancy as a reason and BAM pregnancy hormones is a common cause. How weird?! That is one symptom I was never told about.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Peach how are you doing?? When do you go back to the dr? On Christmas eve for the scan? Hope you are doing ok!


----------



## PeachDaisy

Mrs. Burch said:


> Peach how are you doing?? When do you go back to the dr? On Christmas eve for the scan? Hope you are doing ok!

I'm doing good. I have my first appointment with the OB nurse tomorrow to go over everything and all my blood work. So that doesn't really count lol! Then I go back for my scan on Christmas Eve. This week is dragging and I think it's bc I am so anxious for next Tuesday!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Perse-i think I see a line but my phone just makes it blurry when I enlarge it. Oh I hope this is it. Try to wait as long as possible


----------



## persephone13

My iphone is so crappy so that doesn't help either. I went to the washroom at 11, barely anything, and now am trying to hold it until this afternoon if possible. Also of course I am dying of thirst but dot want to water it down. 

I mean, I'm 15DPO...I thought they were supposed to be nice and clear by now...


----------



## PeachDaisy

persephone13 said:


> My iphone is so crappy so that doesn't help either. I went to the washroom at 11, barely anything, and now am trying to hold it until this afternoon if possible. Also of course I am dying of thirst but dot want to water it down.
> 
> I mean, I'm 15DPO...I thought they were supposed to be nice and clear by now...

I've heard stories of people not getting a BFP until 20 DPO or later. So it's possible that it's just taking it's time.


----------



## persephone13

PeachDaisy said:


> persephone13 said:
> 
> 
> My iphone is so crappy so that doesn't help either. I went to the washroom at 11, barely anything, and now am trying to hold it until this afternoon if possible. Also of course I am dying of thirst but dot want to water it down.
> 
> I mean, I'm 15DPO...I thought they were supposed to be nice and clear by now...
> 
> I've heard stories of people not getting a BFP until 20 DPO or later. So it's possible that it's just taking it's time.Click to expand...

Well let's hope this little bean is just shy...

Maybe I should wait to test until tomorrow morning, my only reservation is that the fmu was very weak this morning. Sigh. I don't know what to do.


----------



## Nitengale

Peres: it's tough to know what to do. I would say hold out till tomorrow morning but I know that's not easy. 

I'm still sick. Boo. At least DH stayed home today to help with baby. I have been feeling ALL kinds of twinges and cramps low down and on my back last night and this morning. I'm pretty sure this is not normal for me. Lots of the twinges are on my right side pretty close to my pelvis.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Perse-everyone is different and it doesn't help being on these forums where ppl are getting pos hpts at 8dpo. I know for me my numbers are low at the beginning whereas some are in the 100s at 12 dpo. As well some ppl test better in the aft rather than eve.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Nite-probably bean is settling in! Come on sunday...you still going to wait until then?


----------



## persephone13

Honestly if I didn't have you girls I would be going crazy. I'm so thankful to have you here and helping me along the way. 

:hugs:


----------



## Wishing_

Good evening ladies. I am now just waking up but in my defence I went to be either before five or sometime afterwards. I'm only up because my pup was trying to get on my bed. However my dream was pretty interesting. I kept taking tests none stop and everything was related to pregnancy & I believe I got a few bfp. I'm still scared to test. AF should be coming tomorrow.


----------



## Nitengale

I'm going to wait until Sunday. I highly doubt I would be able to see anything before 10dpo. I wish I could wait until Christmas Eve though. Is 6dpo early for implantation? Of course I keep telling myself that I am out so that I don't get my hopes up. Lol


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Im pretty sure 6dpo is when dd implanted. I remember clearly the burning cramp/twinge down low followed by cramps/pulling/twinges finished by my lower abs feeling like I had down a million crunches. Ooooh I hope this is whats happening! !!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Wishing just give that hcg time to build so you get those 2 lines.


----------



## Wishing_

The urge of testing!! Damn dream lol.


----------



## persephone13

I am so drained right now. I just lost it and was crying in the bathroom. I want to go home and lie in bed. My head is pounding suddenly and I'm so tired.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

persephone13 said:


> I am so drained right now. I just lost it and was crying in the bathroom. I want to go home and lie in bed. My head is pounding suddenly and I'm so tired.

Oh perse I am so sorry. I wish I could just give you a big huge and tell you it will all be ok! Which it will all work out but I am sure it sucks!:hugs:


----------



## Nitengale

Aww perse, I wish I could hug you too. It will all be okay, hang in there sweetie. We are here for you.


----------



## persephone13

Sorry, I don't mean to be a drama queen. Work is so stressful right now and it's just taking it's toll on top of everything else. 

Also, the second test was pretty much the same as the first.


----------



## Nitengale

persephone13 said:


> Sorry, I don't mean to be a drama queen. Work is so stressful right now and it's just taking it's toll on top of everything else.
> 
> Also, the second test was pretty much the same as the first.

:hugs::flower:


----------



## persephone13

Thanks Nite! 

I am getting cramps now so maybe AF is on her way...they are no constant though, kind of just every so often. And they don't necessarily hurt like PMS cramps do...they are just sort of apparent.


----------



## PeachDaisy

persephone13 said:


> Thanks Nite!
> 
> I am getting cramps now so maybe AF is on her way...they are no constant though, kind of just every so often. And they don't necessarily hurt like PMS cramps do...they are just sort of apparent.

I have been cramping since before my BFP and still cramp some throughout the day. So don't count yourself out until the :witch: shows!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

persephone13 said:


> Sorry, I don't mean to be a drama queen. Work is so stressful right now and it's just taking it's toll on top of everything else.
> 
> Also, the second test was pretty much the same as the first.

No need to be sorry we all have our time when we just have to break down! Better then holding it in! :hugs:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Sorry you are not feeling great perse. Ttc is stressful and exhausting. Sending u pos vibes.


----------



## Wishing_

PeachDaisy said:


> persephone13 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Nite!
> 
> I am getting cramps now so maybe AF is on her way...they are no constant though, kind of just every so often. And they don't necessarily hurt like PMS cramps do...they are just sort of apparent.
> 
> I have been cramping since before my BFP and still cramp some throughout the day. So don't count yourself out until the :witch: shows!Click to expand...

That's good news. I'm still cramping on and off. I'm scared that the :witch: would come tomorrow.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

K so I may be going crazy but I've seen threads where ppl have put blood on an hpt and its been positive. I don't know how it really works but thought I would try.
 



Attached Files:







20131218_161249-1.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## ReadynWaiting

With it all run through. Sorry for how gross it looks.
 



Attached Files:







20131218_162330-1.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## persephone13

I see two lines!


----------



## Wishing_

Holy cow! I think it worked!! I so see two lines!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ya but is it accurate? Can u do this or is it faulty?


----------



## Wishing_

Maybe Google has the answer!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I read a study that was done in the er and thats what they use for rapid detection say if they cant get betas done or urine from a patient. Im still skeptical though.


----------



## Wishing_

I think it does work. Apparently they do that method when a female can't pee.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I was fine not to test any more and then you guys started giving me hope. Im going to grab a couple cheapies and do some experimenting!


----------



## Wishing_

ReadynWaiting said:


> I was fine not to test any more and then you guys started giving me hope. Im going to grab a couple cheapies and do some experimenting!

Lol, keep us posted!! :thumbup:


----------



## persephone13

How soon did the test line show up when you did it?


----------



## Mrs. Burch

now you have me wanting to do the blood thing! I think I will and I am thinking I am out this month so if it shows up with a BFP then I would say there is prob something that isn't too reliable with it. :shrug: I will do it when I get home in about 45 min


----------



## ReadynWaiting

It came up within a min. 
Im going to try water with red dye and see what happens. I wish I could ask dh for some blood but im pretty sure he will think ive lost it. I think ive lost it lol. 
Mrs im thinking im out too but this sucked me back in. Dammit!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

ReadynWaiting said:


> It came up within a min.
> Im going to try water with red dye and see what happens. I wish I could ask dh for some blood but im pretty sure he will think ive lost it. I think ive lost it lol.
> Mrs im thinking im out too but this sucked me back in. Dammit!

Ugh well my DH would say hell no you are NUTS!! lol I don't wanna get my hopes up but I am already sucked in! ugh lol:wacko:


----------



## Bubblebrain

Lol I'm too wimpy to cut myself unless I kno it's true lol :p


----------



## persephone13

Okay now have achey cramps on the left from centre to hip...

Should I be worried about ectopic?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Experiment 1: breastmilk= super faint pos but maybe evap? 1% left on phone so no pic


----------



## Mrs. Burch

How much blood do you have to have??!!! I can't get enough


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ok I did it with blood and water, because I couldn't get enough blood and it's neg. and now my dang fingers hurt. Lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 9


----------



## ReadynWaiting

This is with bm. I nicked it with my nail but there is a super faint line.
 



Attached Files:







20131218_183027-1.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Wishing_

Wow is everyone trying it?! The hubby wants me to try it. I don't wanna poke myself to get a small thing of blood.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Wishing I had to work myself up to it but I don't think I could do it again. 
Perse-when I had my ectopic I was curled on the couch with constant side/back ache that just got worse as the night went on. What does yours feel like?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Experiment # 2: water and red dye= negative
 



Attached Files:







20131218_200357-1.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Nitengale

OMG!!! Ready that is so interesting!!! Maybe this is your bfp.


----------



## PeachDaisy

persephone13 said:


> Okay now have achey cramps on the left from centre to hip...
> 
> Should I be worried about ectopic?

This early on you wouldn't feel the pain of an ectopic. When it's an ectopic the pain is unlike any other. It was in so much pain on my left side I was bent over and couldn't move. Something I wouldn't wish on anyone.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I was only 4 wks 3 days when I had the pain from my ectopic. I wasn't doubled over but was quite uncomfortable and I think I have a high threshold for pain. How far were you peach?
Nite-im not getting excited. Actually I don't know if I trust it. Plus I'm 14 dpo, I should have a pos hpt by now wouldn't you think?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Really tomorrow will tell. If my temp is up then maybe but af should be here by am if shes comIng.


----------



## Wishing_

Let's not talk about the :witch: I might be getting her. The cramps I'm starting to get is just like the ones I been getting lately. I'm going to cry if I get my af.


----------



## persephone13

Aww don't cry Wish! Stay positive!

Ready & Peach - thank you for letting me know, it wasn't like that at all, mostly felt like a pulled muscle. I still have dull cramps across my whole belly from side to side, but they still don't feel like AF cramps. I still think she's coming tomorrow, but we will see. The reason I was worried about ectopic was because someone on TheBump mentioned faint hpts as a possible sign...


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Perse-i did have a faint pos at 14 dpo with mine that never really progressed. 
But you also need to consider if you implanted at say 10 dpo you wouldn't get a pos until 14 dpo at the earliest but a true bfp would be more like 16 dpo.


----------



## persephone13

ReadynWaiting said:


> Perse-i did have a faint pos at 14 dpo with mine that never really progressed.
> But you also need to consider if you implanted at say 10 dpo you wouldn't get a pos until 14 dpo at the earliest but a true bfp would be more like 16 dpo.

Yeah, I was looking at my chart tonight and my dip was at 9dpo but FF says triphasic on cd25 which is 10dpo, so it's only been 6 or 7 days really and maybe there is just not enough hcg. I'm not going to test tomorrow morning but wait until Saturday if AF is not here. If I am pregnant I won't be able to get a beta until after Xmas anyway. I did take off the week after Xmas in case I need to go in on the 2nd or 3rd.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Well my fx'd for you. The not knowing is the worst part. I expect a drop in temp tomorrow and af. I'm not too hopeful. I've read all kinds of stuff on the boas and not confident at all.


----------



## Nitengale

Girls, you are not out yet! I'm still hopeful for bfp's from you guys.


Having cramps and twinges on and off still. Weird to have them this far from AF. I don't know all this waiting and symptom spotting is making me crazy.


----------



## Nitengale

Oh yes, and no cm whatsoever. Just barely watery. Probably a bad sign. I know with my last pregnancy I had a lot of cm but I'm not sure when that started...


----------



## Wishing_

My ticker restarted its self... Scary. Anyways I'm not really cramping, light hip pain, weird feeling down there, lower back pain and a headache. :witch: free for now.


----------



## Nitengale

Wishing_ said:


> My ticker restarted its self... Scary. Anyways I'm not really cramping, light hip pain, weird feeling down there, lower back pain and a headache. :witch: free for now.

So excited for you to test!!!


----------



## Wishing_

I'm going in the evening. The hubby wants to buy to cheap test to try one with blood mixed with water & the normal way. hehe.


----------



## Wishing_

3:26am and still no :witch: however it is time for bed now that the movie is over. Boobs aren't hurting which is a good sign!


----------



## persephone13

Good morning ladies! Well still no sign of AF, though my temp dropped a bit I'm not sure how accurate it is because I was tossing and turning all night. Cramps are still here, slightly more aggravating and much more AF like. Will see how the day goes, only today and tomorrow and I am off on Christmas vacation!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Looks like an evap that appeared right away. Still no af, cp higher than it has been, temp dropped but above cover...not sure what is going on.
 



Attached Files:







20131219_063311-1.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hi perse! Sounds like we are in the same boat. I do know you can mess with your cycles ny thinking things eg. Delay period/ovulation etc. I hope it means you are getting ur bfp still.


----------



## persephone13

ReadynWaiting said:


> Hi perse! Sounds like we are in the same boat. I do know you can mess with your cycles ny thinking things eg. Delay period/ovulation etc. I hope it means you are getting ur bfp still.

Wow really? I didn't think I was that powerful! I'm actually okay with getting AF, I just want to enjoy the holidays and not be stressed.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I read that somewhere about the delays...the mind is a scary thing. 
I hear ya about not wanting to be stressed and enjoy this time. If I can have a glass of wine with xmas dinner I would like to know. 
Ff has me at 15 dpo today but if the pain I felt around ov time was actually ov then im only 14dpo. Whichever it is my lp is usually 14 to 15 dpo so af should be here tomorrow at the latest. As much as I know about hcg and hpts in my experience early detection/implantation is better than late.


----------



## persephone13

ReadynWaiting said:


> I read that somewhere about the delays...the mind is a scary thing.
> I hear ya about not wanting to be stressed and enjoy this time. If I can have a glass of wine with xmas dinner I would like to know.
> Ff has me at 15 dpo today but if the pain I felt around ov time was actually ov then im only 14dpo. Whichever it is my lp is usually 14 to 15 dpo so af should be here tomorrow at the latest. As much as I know about hcg and hpts in my experience early detection/implantation is better than late.

Okay here's what doesn't make sense to me. Last month I started AF on nov 19, one day later than the month before. Ff had me as having AF start on 17th if this month. So maybe they were wrong and I will start today just like last month.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

How long is your lp? How long have you been tracking your cycles?


----------



## persephone13

ReadynWaiting said:


> How long is your lp? How long have you been tracking your cycles?

This is only my second month tracking. Last month LP was 15DPO. I really do feel like I'm out, so I would just like AF to show up.

Also I feel like I am getting a UTI...fun!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Perse-those are no fun! Good news you are close to xmas vacay and you can chill and enjoy the time.


----------



## Nitengale

Oh, I hate UTI's. I hope you feel better Perse. 

Ready: wth is up with the evap on the last test, you said you keep getting them right? You sure there is no color.

Burch: how are you doing.

Wishing: can't wait to hear about the results of your test. You have a lot of really good symptoms.

As for me: back ache, hips aching and lower abdomen as well as twinges still on both sides but in one spot in particular. Been reading so many peoples symptoms and as and pregnancy symptoms are too similar so I still feel like it's really hard to tell.


----------



## Bubblebrain

Nitengale said:


> As for me: back ache, hips aching and lower abdomen as well as twinges still on both sides but in one spot in particular. Been reading so many peoples symptoms and as and pregnancy symptoms are too similar so I still feel like it's really hard to tell.

I know what u mean it's so simular to normal symptoms :( 
I feel like I'm half way thru a really heavy af my Timmy's cramping my lady parts kinda ache how they do towards the end of af and iv been feeling nauseous nipples are sensitive and my back and sides ache. :( not a GD day lol feeling miserable and wana curl up in a ball and sleep:cry:


----------



## Nitengale

Bubblebrain said:


> Nitengale said:
> 
> 
> As for me: back ache, hips aching and lower abdomen as well as twinges still on both sides but in one spot in particular. Been reading so many peoples symptoms and as and pregnancy symptoms are too similar so I still feel like it's really hard to tell.
> 
> I know what u mean it's so simular to normal symptoms :(
> I feel like I'm half way thru a really heavy af my Timmy's cramping my lady parts kinda ache how they do towards the end of af and iv been feeling nauseous nipples are sensitive and my back and sides ache. :( not a GD day lol feeling miserable and wana curl up in a ball and sleep:cry:Click to expand...

I hear ya bubble. Hopefully these are good signs since we are both still 7dpo. When are you going to test? I think I'll do a cheapie on Sunday although I don't have much hope.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Good early afternoon girls! Hope you are all doing ok today! I didn't test this am since my temp has pretty much been the same for the last three days. I think I am going to wait until Saturday. AF is supposed to be here tomorrow but I have NO signs of her showing, I usually start cramping a day or two before she shows and I have nothing. I do have a scratchy throat but I think it is because of all the weather changes we have had here. I think FF got my O date wrong? IDK So I am holding out now. 

I can't wait to see some BFP!! Wishing are you testing soon? Ready your blood test was pos right? Are you gonna test again or waiting till after this weekend?
Nite how are you feeling?
Perse I just know you are gonna get your BFP! Hope you gals have a great day!


----------



## Bubblebrain

Nitengale said:


> I hear ya bubble. Hopefully these are good signs since we are both still 7dpo. When are you going to test? I think I'll do a cheapie on Sunday although I don't have much hope.

Yeh HOPEFULLY they are good signs! I'm not sure I did a cheep one yesterday hahahaha for no reason other than the tests I ordered turned up in the post haha! Obviously negative... Might do one on Sunday tho one of the early test ones then another Christmas Eve and another Christmas Day? Hahah :) good job amazon had a deal on :happydance:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ok so you guys are going to think I'm crazy and maybe thats true. I do have a touch of ocd so I couldn't stop myself. Its kind of like when there is chocolate in the house...I don't stop until its gone. Well I bought a few tests last night and they are burning a hole in my cabinet so I tried the boas again to see maybe if it was faulty last night.
The one on top is last nights and the really red one I put too much liquid on.
 



Attached Files:







20131219_121509-1.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 9









20131219_121400-1.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 10


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Dh doesnt know the crazy has taken over and would be pissed if he knew I kept buying tests. Man I wish I had will power.


----------



## Bubblebrain

ReadynWaiting said:


> Dh doesnt know the crazy has taken over and would be pissed if he knew I kept buying tests. Man I wish I had will power.

Lol :happydance: the crazy is good


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Nite-i don't know whats with the tests but I should have something on a hpt by now I would think. I talked to my dr office and blood would take a wk to get back right now cuz of the holidays and it not being priority. Maybe its a chemical and thats why its not in my urine yet. Idk. 
Bubble-if u asked my dh he would say I have a whole lot of crazy and he loves it. Some things I keep to myself especially when I think I'm acting cray cray!
Bubble and nite I want to see ur bfps this wknd.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs maybe you o'd later and that bfp is coming still. 
Perse-how ya feeling now?


----------



## PeachDaisy

Wow...looks like I missed all kinds of things from yesterday through today ;) I still have high hopes for you ladies to get your BFP's! What's this blood on an hpt thing you all are doing? I have never heard of that before.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

PeachDaisy said:


> Wow...looks like I missed all kinds of things from yesterday through today ;) I still have high hopes for you ladies to get your BFP's! What's this blood on an hpt thing you all are doing? I have never heard of that before.

When I came back on bnb a month ago I saw a thread where a few girls were doing this so last night I tried it and now have 3 tests that are pos but still bfn with urine. Idk whats going on.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Peach- how r u feeling? Only 5 days for your scan!!!


----------



## PeachDaisy

ReadynWaiting said:


> PeachDaisy said:
> 
> 
> Wow...looks like I missed all kinds of things from yesterday through today ;) I still have high hopes for you ladies to get your BFP's! What's this blood on an hpt thing you all are doing? I have never heard of that before.
> 
> When I came back on bnb a month ago I saw a thread where a few girls were doing this so last night I tried it and now have 3 tests that are pos but still bfn with urine. Idk whats going on.Click to expand...

I see...hmm interesting theory! They say blood is positive before urine, so maybe that's why?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I guess. I think maybe I have a trace amount of hcg in my blood but dont think im pg. I'm pretty sure when I ov'd and im 2 wks past that so should have a pos hpt by now. Time will tell I guess...and I'm sooo patient. Lol


----------



## PeachDaisy

ReadynWaiting said:


> Peach- how r u feeling? Only 5 days for your scan!!!

I'm doing surprisingly good actually. Symptoms are about the same. On and off sore boobs. Nausea here and there. Super tired allllll the time! Oh and restroom visits are becoming a little more frequent. 

I had my first OB nurse appointment today also. That was interesting to say the least. Had to do a glucose test to make sure I don't have diabetes since I am overweight. Also get to do a 24 hour urine collection bc of high blood pressure. Not exactly how I wanted to start my pregnancy but at least they are keeping an eye on things.

And yesssss scan is getting closer and closer! I hope to see that pretty black do in my uterus ;)


----------



## Mrs. Burch

PeachDaisy said:


> ReadynWaiting said:
> 
> 
> Peach- how r u feeling? Only 5 days for your scan!!!
> 
> I'm doing surprisingly good actually. Symptoms are about the same. On and off sore boobs. Nausea here and there. Super tired allllll the time! Oh and restroom visits are becoming a little more frequent.
> 
> I had my first OB nurse appointment today also. That was interesting to say the least. Had to do a glucose test to make sure I don't have diabetes since I am overweight. Also get to do a 24 hour urine collection bc of high blood pressure. Not exactly how I wanted to start my pregnancy but at least they are keeping an eye on things.
> 
> And yesssss scan is getting closer and closer! I hope to see that pretty black do in my uterus ;)Click to expand...

Peach I have high blood pressure too! All they have told me is that the last trimester I will need to expect to be on bed rest??!!! So what does the urine thing tell them? Sorry I am just interested in knowing since I have high BP too. What meds are you on and how much do you take if you don't mind me asking?

Glad they are keeping an eye on things I can't wait for your scan!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

ReadynWaiting said:


> Ok so you guys are going to think I'm crazy and maybe thats true. I do have a touch of ocd so I couldn't stop myself. Its kind of like when there is chocolate in the house...I don't stop until its gone. Well I bought a few tests last night and they are burning a hole in my cabinet so I tried the boas again to see maybe if it was faulty last night.
> The one on top is last nights and the really red one I put too much liquid on.

Ok how much blood do you have to have because I couldn't get enough for it to go thru??!! I mean I just poked my finger with a safety pin do I have to like cut myself?? Oh yes this sounds crazy i will totally cut myself to try it though! :wacko::haha:


----------



## Bubblebrain

Lol mrs b ul be cutting off ur finger soon! Let me know when u work it out I'm tempted to try! Lol!


----------



## PeachDaisy

Mrs. Burch said:


> PeachDaisy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ReadynWaiting said:
> 
> 
> Peach- how r u feeling? Only 5 days for your scan!!!
> 
> I'm doing surprisingly good actually. Symptoms are about the same. On and off sore boobs. Nausea here and there. Super tired allllll the time! Oh and restroom visits are becoming a little more frequent.
> 
> I had my first OB nurse appointment today also. That was interesting to say the least. Had to do a glucose test to make sure I don't have diabetes since I am overweight. Also get to do a 24 hour urine collection bc of high blood pressure. Not exactly how I wanted to start my pregnancy but at least they are keeping an eye on things.
> 
> And yesssss scan is getting closer and closer! I hope to see that pretty black do in my uterus ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Peach I have high blood pressure too! All they have told me is that the last trimester I will need to expect to be on bed rest??!!! So what does the urine thing tell them? Sorry I am just interested in knowing since I have high BP too. What meds are you on and how much do you take if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Glad they are keeping an eye on things I can't wait for your scan!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Well I was unaware of high blood pressue. It's always been fine but at my last appointment it was high. Could have just been nerves, so who knows. So I am not on any meds currently. I think this is just to get an idea of what is going on. I'm not 100% what they are looking for. Guess I will know more when all is said and done.


----------



## Bubblebrain

Readynwaiting- thanks... Hopefully who knows! One of us will have a Christmas positive


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Bubblebrain said:


> Lol mrs b ul be cutting off ur finger soon! Let me know when u work it out I'm tempted to try! Lol!

Hahaha I am trying to find something that I can sanitize and make sure that I get enough blood from it! lol I know I am cray Cray too!!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

PeachDaisy said:


> Mrs. Burch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PeachDaisy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ReadynWaiting said:
> 
> 
> Peach- how r u feeling? Only 5 days for your scan!!!
> 
> I'm doing surprisingly good actually. Symptoms are about the same. On and off sore boobs. Nausea here and there. Super tired allllll the time! Oh and restroom visits are becoming a little more frequent.
> 
> I had my first OB nurse appointment today also. That was interesting to say the least. Had to do a glucose test to make sure I don't have diabetes since I am overweight. Also get to do a 24 hour urine collection bc of high blood pressure. Not exactly how I wanted to start my pregnancy but at least they are keeping an eye on things.
> 
> And yesssss scan is getting closer and closer! I hope to see that pretty black do in my uterus ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Peach I have high blood pressure too! All they have told me is that the last trimester I will need to expect to be on bed rest??!!! So what does the urine thing tell them? Sorry I am just interested in knowing since I have high BP too. What meds are you on and how much do you take if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Glad they are keeping an eye on things I can't wait for your scan!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Well I was unaware of high blood pressue. It's always been fine but at my last appointment it was high. Could have just been nerves, so who knows. So I am not on any meds currently. I think this is just to get an idea of what is going on. I'm not 100% what they are looking for. Guess I will know more when all is said and done.Click to expand...

Well that is good then Peach!! I am not looking forward to a preg with High BP but I am sure it isn't as bad as what I think! I am sure it was just nerves with you then, you would know if it was high, you would have awful headaches and prob be red and blotchy when it was high.


----------



## Bubblebrain

Mrs. Burch said:


> Bubblebrain said:
> 
> 
> Lol mrs b ul be cutting off ur finger soon! Let me know when u work it out I'm tempted to try! Lol!
> 
> Hahaha I am trying to find something that I can sanitize and make sure that I get enough blood from it! lol I know I am cray Cray too!!Click to expand...

Hahaha don't slit any veins... Mouth bleeds a lot lol cut ur lip :p


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Oh no I am not that :wacko: I was just gonna cut my finger! I have a dentist apt today so I better not go in with a cut lip they would ask me questions and I am a HORRIBLE lair!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PeachDaisy

Mrs. Burch said:


> PeachDaisy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. Burch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PeachDaisy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ReadynWaiting said:
> 
> 
> Peach- how r u feeling? Only 5 days for your scan!!!
> 
> I'm doing surprisingly good actually. Symptoms are about the same. On and off sore boobs. Nausea here and there. Super tired allllll the time! Oh and restroom visits are becoming a little more frequent.
> 
> I had my first OB nurse appointment today also. That was interesting to say the least. Had to do a glucose test to make sure I don't have diabetes since I am overweight. Also get to do a 24 hour urine collection bc of high blood pressure. Not exactly how I wanted to start my pregnancy but at least they are keeping an eye on things.
> 
> And yesssss scan is getting closer and closer! I hope to see that pretty black do in my uterus ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Peach I have high blood pressure too! All they have told me is that the last trimester I will need to expect to be on bed rest??!!! So what does the urine thing tell them? Sorry I am just interested in knowing since I have high BP too. What meds are you on and how much do you take if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Glad they are keeping an eye on things I can't wait for your scan!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Well I was unaware of high blood pressue. It's always been fine but at my last appointment it was high. Could have just been nerves, so who knows. So I am not on any meds currently. I think this is just to get an idea of what is going on. I'm not 100% what they are looking for. Guess I will know more when all is said and done.Click to expand...
> 
> Well that is good then Peach!! I am not looking forward to a preg with High BP but I am sure it isn't as bad as what I think! I am sure it was just nerves with you then, you would know if it was high, you would have awful headaches and prob be red and blotchy when it was high.Click to expand...

I've always had bad headaches, but no doctor has ever had concerns with my bp. But who knows. As long as everything is okay during this pregnancy that's all I care about.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I poked my finger and put the blood drop on the test out of the case and then used 2 drops of water. I cant cut myself, the poke was bad enough.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Peach sounds like you have some true blue pg symptoms. Hopefully your bp stays down and you can just enjoy the next several months with no real concerns. 
Mrs pls dont cut your finger off lol.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

I won't cut my finger off! I am an insurance agent I know the "risk" involved! lol plus my stupid phone keeps ringing every time I hang up so I would have a bloody mess on my desk and if someone were to walk into my office I would be quiet embarrassed. LOL
I think for now I am gonna stick with the urine, it seems too hard for me find something to poke my finger, maybe when I get home.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Lol good idea. Your co workers may think its a bit odd that you are at your desk stabbing your finger trying to get enough blood to drip on a hpt. The visual is a little amusing though! Sorry for giving you silly ideas. Ttc really makes me mental.


----------



## Bubblebrain

Mrs. Burch said:


> Oh no I am not that :wacko: I was just gonna cut my finger! I have a dentist apt today so I better not go in with a cut lip they would ask me questions and I am a HORRIBLE lair!!!!!!!!!!

Haha u make me laugh :) thanks for cheering me up after a bad day


----------



## Bubblebrain

ReadynWaiting said:


> Lol good idea. Your co workers may think its a bit odd that you are at your desk stabbing your finger trying to get enough blood to drip on a hpt. The visual is a little amusing though! Sorry for giving you silly ideas. Ttc really makes me mental.

Hahahaha :D


----------



## Wishing_

Good morning ladies! Once again. Slept like a bear.

Mrs if I was you, just stick with the urine. I would hesitate to poke myself with anything. Although it does sound like a interesting experiment.

I might be testing soon. I still have some faint cramps, belly feels weird, my throat hurts, my boobies feel heavy and I have sensitive nipples.

My aunt in her last pregnancy had diabetes and high blood pressure. They had her constantly check her blood. Especially after she eats. She even had to write down what she ate. She had to do it throughout her pregnancy and I believe a few days after giving birth. She's back to normal and her son is a happy baby with gorgeous green/grey eyes.


----------



## PeachDaisy

Wishing_ said:


> Good morning ladies! Once again. Slept like a bear.
> 
> Mrs if I was you, just stick with the urine. I would hesitate to poke myself with anything. Although it does sound like a interesting experiment.
> 
> I might be testing soon. I still have some faint cramps, belly feels weird, my throat hurts, my boobies feel heavy and I have sensitive nipples.
> 
> My aunt in her last pregnancy had diabetes and high blood pressure. They had her constantly check her blood. Especially after she eats. She even had to write down what she ate. She had to do it throughout her pregnancy and I believe a few days after giving birth. She's back to normal and her son is a happy baby with gorgeous green/grey eyes.

I'm hoping the glucose test comes back fine and no diabetes. I've never been at risk before. I do know that since I am overweight that does put me at risk for gestational, but that'll be checked throughout the pregnancy I am sure.


----------



## Wishing_

Everything will be fine Peach. I have to friends who are over weight & they have a normal and healthy pregnancy.


----------



## Bubblebrain

There's always a risk in any pregnancy but millions upon trillions have no problems :) you've got through the first hurdle now go with the flow :happydance:


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Bubblebrain said:


> Mrs. Burch said:
> 
> 
> Oh no I am not that :wacko: I was just gonna cut my finger! I have a dentist apt today so I better not go in with a cut lip they would ask me questions and I am a HORRIBLE lair!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Haha u make me laugh :) thanks for cheering me up after a bad dayClick to expand...

Oh Bubble I am sorry you are having a bad day!! :hugs: Glad I could make you laugh with by :dohh: moments! LOL 

Peach I am sure you will be fine! It seems like you have a good DR. that is keeping an eye on things! 

Wishing those sound great and I am gonna stick to the urine as I am pretty sure I am out this month anyways, I have NO symptoms of anything, preg or AF!


----------



## Bubblebrain

Thanks it's just been busy we are having our manager checking all our paper work and stuff tomorrow when I'm off so stressful, lol and then my tummy cramping and making me wana curl up in a ball then I walked to get some children from school and walk them back to the nursery and got DRENCHED in ice cold rain and my manager took one look at me and sent me home hour n half early cus she felt sorry for me ahah :) 
No symptoms doesn't necessarily mean ur out maybe ur just in for the nicest easiest pregnency ever hahah


----------



## Nitengale

Haha you guys are hilarious!!! I love this thread and you girls!

No symptoms is sometimes a symptom :haha: I'm serious though, that's how some people know something is up and a LO is cooking in there.


----------



## Bubblebrain

My symptoms are diff every month haha


----------



## Nitengale

Ya me too. 3 more days till I test tick tok tick tok...time is going sloooooow. Someone is going to get their bfp I just know it.


Wishing hurry up and :test:


----------



## Bubblebrain

Sundddaaayyyyy morning come here noooowwwwww


----------



## Nitengale

Bubblebrain said:


> Sundddaaayyyyy morning come here noooowwwwww

Hahahaa exactly!!!


----------



## Bubblebrain

Mine comes before urs lol! So if I get negative il be waiting for u to cheer me up lol


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I want you all to test already. Let the rest of you get crazy so im not the only weirdo here!


----------



## Nitengale

Honestly if 7dpo was anything reliable I would lol


----------



## Bubblebrain

ReadynWaiting said:


> I want you all to test already. Let the rest of you get crazy so im not the only weirdo here!

Lol!!
Maaaaannnnnnn I just got a sharp pain in lower right hand side back pooch that hurt :cry:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Nite I know u would but it would be a waste. 

Bubble implantation maybe?


----------



## Bubblebrain

Would go with the cramps I been gettin today so maybe. Who knows! Can only hope :)


----------



## Nitengale

Bubble I'm feeling like you are going to get your bfp.

Ready that would be a waste of a test and then I would have to stare at a BFN for hours with line eye playing tricks on me.


----------



## Bubblebrain

Lol yeh I end up staring at them for ages till me eyes blur lol


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Haha been there for days Nite. Totally get it!

Fx'd bubble


----------



## Bubblebrain

Oh I hope so nite! This is the best possible time for us to fit baby around the army so fingers crossed!


----------



## Wishing_

Still no sign of AF. By this time I usually get horrible cramps but I'm perfectly fine! Last months she came around 5 in the morning so I'm going to test today and tomorrow, unless today's test is a positive then I'm going to call my gyn to confirm it!


----------



## Bubblebrain

GD luck wishing! X


----------



## Nitengale

Keep us updated wishing. Really feeling positive for you!


----------



## PeachDaisy

Can't wait to see a BFP for you Wishing! I'm sure all you ladies will have them soon enough. All of your symptoms sound so promising! Fx and lots of :dust: as always!


----------



## persephone13

Hey ladies!! It's been a busy day at work and I was just able to get on now. Day three of being late, no real cramps, and nausea after eating or when I don't eat. Hope you're all doing well!


----------



## Wishing_

UGH, the breast with the cyst is bothering me. Its achy and feels like its throbbing! :cry:


----------



## Wishing_

Still nothing. Just ewcm. :bfn:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Wishing sorry about the bfn. 

Perse u still sound like you are having symptoms.


----------



## Wishing_

Its fine. I guess its just a waiting game for the :witch:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Not necessarily, hcg could just be building up for a bfp soon.


----------



## persephone13

ReadynWaiting said:


> Not necessarily, hcg could just be building up for a bfp soon.

To be honest I feel pretty great, and that it might actually be happening. I also read that the nausea is caused by hcg so maybe I just didn't have enough of it in my system before. I have had nausea allllll day. On and off, but it is pretty bad at moments then passes.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I read today that some women for some reason don't detect hcg in their urine. It shows in the blood but for whatever reason not in urine.


----------



## persephone13

ReadynWaiting said:


> I read today that some women for some reason don't detect hcg in their urine. It shows in the blood but for whatever reason not in urine.

Yeah! I also read something where really it can take up to 7 days past implantation for urine tests to work.


----------



## Wishing_

Then again I have been stressed out so AF might come late. Who knows.


----------



## Nitengale

No ones out till the :witch: comes so hang in there girls! 

Not too much to report over here. Waiting game...


----------



## persephone13

Nitengale said:


> No ones out till the :witch: comes so hang in there girls!
> 
> Not too much to report over here. Waiting game...

You're so right! I mean AF might still come but being three days late as of tomorrow gives me a lot of hope.


----------



## Wishing_

Pers you should go get blood work done. If I'm lucky as you and is 3 days late I'll go to my gyn to get blood work done.

Fx for everyone!! :dust:


----------



## Wishing_

Light cramps, threw up small chunks of my dinner and my back his hurting! If I don't get anything by Monday I'm going to test.


----------



## Bubblebrain

So I had one crazy dreem last night but iv also woken with sorest throat - I wan take mess but suddenly thought is there anything I can't take just incase ?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Well ladies I had a big temp drop so now I'm just waiting for the witch to show her ugly face.
:wine::wine::wine: I know what I'll be doing for the next 2 weeks over the holidays and trying to wrap my head around going back to work.


----------



## Bubblebrain

Oh my gosh I'd love a glass of wine that big to jump into!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I might need to find one for the next 2 wks. I'm sooo sad to have to leave my little girl to go back to work. 
Bubble are you waiting until sun to test?


----------



## persephone13

Sorry to hear that Ready, though you never know! My temp dropped yesterday and is back up today. I caved and tested but still BFN. Having PCOS I shouldn't be surprised by this, my cycles used to be so scattered, so maybe I'm just having a really long cycle.


----------



## Bubblebrain

Yes lol in theory. I tested this morning cus I got buy 1 get 1 free and so thought meh it's free lol - but was negative. But then it's still early... So who knows


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mine dropped below cover so im not too hopeful. I'm ok with it as going back to work is going to be hard enough but going back with ms would not be fun. On to next month.
I know nothing about pcos so it can affect your lp? I thought it was the one consistent thing in a cycle?


----------



## Bubblebrain

Must be hard to go back to work n leave ur lil 1 :baby: how old is she? I work with babies aged 6 months to 14 months :)


----------



## Bubblebrain

Not to sound dumb but wat is pcos? :)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

She will be 1 on the 1st. We r lucky here that we get a yr with our babies but I think that makes it harder to go back. I was home only for 4 months with ds and it didnt seem as hard. Also didnt detest my boss which is a problem as well.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

What is polycystic ovary syndrome (PCOS)?

Polycystic ovary syndrome (say "pah-lee-SIS-tik OH-vuh-ree SIN-drohm") is a problem in which a womans hormones are out of balance. It can cause problems with your periods and make it difficult to get*pregnant. PCOS may also cause unwanted changes in the way you look. If it is not treated, over time it can lead to serious health problems, such as diabetes and*heart disease.

Polycystic ovary syndrome (or PCOS) is common, affecting as many as 1 out of 15 women. Often the symptoms begin in the teen years. Treatment can help control the symptoms and prevent long-term problems.


----------



## persephone13

Pcos is polycystic ovarian syndrome. And yeah you can have like 40 day long cycles or regular cycles or even not have it for months. I've been really strict about my diet and everything and have been regular for nine months, and even before that it was fairly regular. 

What confuses me is tht with pcos you don't always ovulate and looking at my chart it seems apparent tht I did. 

Maybe I should go to the doctor, I don't know.


ETA: I just looked at my chart again, and realized that FF put my possible period start as Wednesday (cd30) but actually they say I have a 32 day cycle so I'm not even late yet! wtf I hate this app so much. So technically TOMORROW is when I get AF. So I guess I do have a long LP.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Since your temp is still up I would consider it. I know nothing about how it affects your lp but after 18 days elevated I would think pregnancy?


----------



## Bubblebrain

ReadynWaiting said:


> She will be 1 on the 1st. We r lucky here that we get a yr with our babies but I think that makes it harder to go back. I was home only for 4 months with ds and it didnt seem as hard. Also didnt detest my boss which is a problem as well.

Awe that's good but a yes a year off work can't be easy to get back into it!


----------



## Bubblebrain

Ahh see my cycles use to be irregular before I went on pill then after 7 yrs on pill they appear to be regular now but never missed one.


----------



## persephone13

ReadynWaiting said:


> Since your temp is still up I would consider it. I know nothing about how it affects your lp but after 18 days elevated I would think pregnancy?

Honestly I have so much to do in the next few days that I just going to focus on other things and hopefully it works itself out - one way or another!

I might buy some cheap tests today to stock up before I go on vacation.


----------



## Bubblebrain

Stocking up sounds GD :) where are you off to?


----------



## persephone13

Bubblebrain said:


> Stocking up sounds GD :) where are you off to?

Nowhere too far, I'm off for the holidays until January 6th.


----------



## Bubblebrain

Sounds relaxing :D


----------



## persephone13

Bubblebrain said:


> Sounds relaxing :D

I didn't take any vacation this year so I am really looking forward to it!! What about you?


----------



## Bubblebrain

persephone13 said:


> Bubblebrain said:
> 
> 
> Sounds relaxing :D
> 
> I didn't take any vacation this year so I am really looking forward to it!! What about you?Click to expand...

We had our honeymoon in June to Borneo and Hong Kong so just going to visit family for Christmas :)


----------



## persephone13

Bubblebrain said:


> persephone13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bubblebrain said:
> 
> 
> Sounds relaxing :D
> 
> I didn't take any vacation this year so I am really looking forward to it!! What about you?Click to expand...
> 
> We had our honeymoon in June to Borneo and Hong Kong so just going to visit family for Christmas :)Click to expand...

Awesome! We are visiting family too. My parents for Xmas and his parents right after.


----------



## Bubblebrain

Same here :D hubby was in deployed last Christmas so just enjoying the fact his home and here :D


----------



## PeachDaisy

ReadynWaiting said:


> She will be 1 on the 1st. We r lucky here that we get a yr with our babies but I think that makes it harder to go back. I was home only for 4 months with ds and it didnt seem as hard. Also didnt detest my boss which is a problem as well.

I must say, I am pretty jealous you get a year with your baby! I would LOVE that. My job here in Kentucky only gives us 8 weeks off paid...12 if we take the last 4 unpaid.


----------



## persephone13

PeachDaisy said:


> ReadynWaiting said:
> 
> 
> She will be 1 on the 1st. We r lucky here that we get a yr with our babies but I think that makes it harder to go back. I was home only for 4 months with ds and it didnt seem as hard. Also didnt detest my boss which is a problem as well.
> 
> I must say, I am pretty jealous you get a year with your baby! I would LOVE that. My job here in Kentucky only gives us 8 weeks off paid...12 if we take the last 4 unpaid.Click to expand...

8 weeks???? I guess I was naive in thinking everyone got a year off. Wow, I didn't realize how lucky we are.


----------



## PeachDaisy

persephone13 said:


> PeachDaisy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ReadynWaiting said:
> 
> 
> She will be 1 on the 1st. We r lucky here that we get a yr with our babies but I think that makes it harder to go back. I was home only for 4 months with ds and it didnt seem as hard. Also didnt detest my boss which is a problem as well.
> 
> I must say, I am pretty jealous you get a year with your baby! I would LOVE that. My job here in Kentucky only gives us 8 weeks off paid...12 if we take the last 4 unpaid.Click to expand...
> 
> 8 weeks???? I guess I was naive in thinking everyone got a year off. Wow, I didn't realize how lucky we are.Click to expand...

Based on the law government law your job has to allow you to take up to 12 weeks, but they aren't required to pay us. My job only pays 8 weeks and then anything after that is unpaid. Yes, you all are very lucky to have that much time off! I am hoping to be a SAHM eventually though and just do my photography to give us some extra money.


----------



## persephone13

PeachDaisy said:


> persephone13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PeachDaisy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ReadynWaiting said:
> 
> 
> She will be 1 on the 1st. We r lucky here that we get a yr with our babies but I think that makes it harder to go back. I was home only for 4 months with ds and it didnt seem as hard. Also didnt detest my boss which is a problem as well.
> 
> I must say, I am pretty jealous you get a year with your baby! I would LOVE that. My job here in Kentucky only gives us 8 weeks off paid...12 if we take the last 4 unpaid.Click to expand...
> 
> 8 weeks???? I guess I was naive in thinking everyone got a year off. Wow, I didn't realize how lucky we are.Click to expand...
> 
> Based on the law government law your job has to allow you to take up to 12 weeks, but they aren't required to pay us. My job only pays 8 weeks and then anything after that is unpaid. Yes, you all are very lucky to have that much time off! I am hoping to be a SAHM eventually though and just do my photography to give us some extra money.Click to expand...

So, we get a year and my work tops up the amount to 93% of my pay for 8 months, then you just get the government leave for the last 4 months which I think is 55%. You should come to Canada!

I would love to be a SAHM but there is no way we could afford it. Unless I end up writing a best selling novel or we win the lottery. :haha:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Peach I don't think its fair that you only get a couple months. I couldn't imagine leaving an infant at a daycare. It has always boggled my mind. If you could stay home that would be amazing. If I wasn't having more I would have done home daycare but I can't get ei if I did. 
Well ladies the witch has reared her ugly face cd1 for me. Fx'd that some bfps pop up this wknd!


----------



## PeachDaisy

persephone13 said:


> PeachDaisy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> persephone13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PeachDaisy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ReadynWaiting said:
> 
> 
> She will be 1 on the 1st. We r lucky here that we get a yr with our babies but I think that makes it harder to go back. I was home only for 4 months with ds and it didnt seem as hard. Also didnt detest my boss which is a problem as well.
> 
> I must say, I am pretty jealous you get a year with your baby! I would LOVE that. My job here in Kentucky only gives us 8 weeks off paid...12 if we take the last 4 unpaid.Click to expand...
> 
> 8 weeks???? I guess I was naive in thinking everyone got a year off. Wow, I didn't realize how lucky we are.Click to expand...
> 
> Based on the law government law your job has to allow you to take up to 12 weeks, but they aren't required to pay us. My job only pays 8 weeks and then anything after that is unpaid. Yes, you all are very lucky to have that much time off! I am hoping to be a SAHM eventually though and just do my photography to give us some extra money.Click to expand...
> 
> So, we get a year and my work tops up the amount to 93% of my pay for 8 months, then you just get the government leave for the last 4 months which I think is 55%. You should come to Canada!
> 
> I would love to be a SAHM but there is no way we could afford it. Unless I end up writing a best selling novel or we win the lottery. :haha:Click to expand...

Oh I'd totally move to Canada in a heartbeat! Haha! One of my good friends is from Canada, she moved here for school and bc she met our other friend in Vegas a few years back and they are now dating. I tell her all the time that she is nuts to have moved down here. She hasn't lived here long...so she will see soon enough ;)

I can only afford to be a SAHM if I can get my photography business going a little more than it is right now. My DH makes plenty to pay our bills. My money is basically for our food, other necessities, and play. So I will say we are very fortunate to have decent income currently.


----------



## PeachDaisy

ReadynWaiting said:


> Peach I don't think its fair that you only get a couple months. I couldn't imagine leaving an infant at a daycare. It has always boggled my mind. If you could stay home that would be amazing. If I wasn't having more I would have done home daycare but I can't get ei if I did.
> Well ladies the witch has reared her ugly face cd1 for me. Fx'd that some bfps pop up this wknd!

Aw man Ready, that stinks :( Sorry that the :witch: showed her ugly self. Thought for sure you'd have that BFP!


----------



## persephone13

ReadynWaiting said:


> Peach I don't think its fair that you only get a couple months. I couldn't imagine leaving an infant at a daycare. It has always boggled my mind. If you could stay home that would be amazing. If I wasn't having more I would have done home daycare but I can't get ei if I did.
> Well ladies the witch has reared her ugly face cd1 for me. Fx'd that some bfps pop up this wknd!

Aww, Ready! :hugs: 

I am feeling like she is about to appear as well, you know how sometimes you just KNOW? Ugh!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Thanks peach! I'm really ok with it. The rush was/is on only because I don't want to go back to work for long and be off again with my kids. Up until Oct I was saying no way am I ready but then something clicked mid Oct and I thought I could do it again. I'm not going to lie pregnancy is not fun for me and giving birth is cruel punishment but what you get from it is priceless.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Thanks perse! I don't really get any symptoms other than hating my husband but pg does that too lol. He knew one or the other was happening. Haha


----------



## Bubblebrain

Awee ready that's pants ready :dohh: :hugs:


----------



## persephone13

ReadynWaiting said:


> Thanks perse! I don't really get any symptoms other than hating my husband but pg does that too lol. He knew one or the other was happening. Haha

HAHAHA. Poor DHs, having to put up with our crazy hormonal antics. One day last week, DH and I were arguing and he just stopped and said, "WHY ARE YOU ACTING LIKE WEIRDO??" And then I was just like....."I have no idea." 

I wonder if I should try that blood on the cheapies to see if I got results. Seems like the results wouldn't be accurate anyway, so maybe just a waste of tests.


----------



## Nitengale

I caved wayyyy to early. Here is my bFATn! Lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Bubblebrain

Nitengale said:


> I caved wayyyy to early. Here is my bFATn! Lol

Ahhh we are as bad as each other!!!!!!! Lol :dohh:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

persephone13 said:


> ReadynWaiting said:
> 
> 
> Thanks perse! I don't really get any symptoms other than hating my husband but pg does that too lol. He knew one or the other was happening. Haha
> 
> HAHAHA. Poor DHs, having to put up with our crazy hormonal antics. One day last week, DH and I were arguing and he just stopped and said, "WHY ARE YOU ACTING LIKE WEIRDO??" And then I was just like....."I have no idea."
> 
> I wonder if I should try that blood on the cheapies to see if I got results. Seems like the results wouldn't be accurate anyway, so maybe just a waste of tests.[/QUOTE
> I had 3 pos tests and af still showed. Save the tests and your finger!Click to expand...


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Oh Ready I have a feeling I will be with you SOON. I had a temp drop today, not below coverline, but FF says AF is due today. I am not feeling any of her symptoms coming on. I think my O day was wrong on FF so we will see but I am sure I am joining you soon! I can't wait to have a few :wine::wine::wine::beer::beer::beer::beer: for New Years!!! 

Wishing, Nite Bubble and Perse I am still holding out for your BFP's!!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Nitengale said:


> I caved wayyyy to early. Here is my bFATn! Lol

It's coming just wait for it!
I love how we all start out saying "oh no im not testing until such and such a day" and then fail miserably and test waaaay too early. Love it!!


----------



## Bubblebrain

Mrs. Burch said:


> Oh Ready I have a feeling I will be with you SOON. I had a temp drop today, not below coverline, but FF says AF is due today. I am not feeling any of her symptoms coming on. I think my O day was wrong on FF so we will see but I am sure I am joining you soon! I can't wait to have a few :wine::wine::wine::beer::beer::beer::beer: for New Years!!!
> 
> Wishing, Nite Bubble and Perse I am still holding out for your BFP's!!!

Hahah if we get bfp you lot are guna send us Gullans of pics of ur drinking ;) lol!


----------



## Nitengale

ReadynWaiting said:


> Nitengale said:
> 
> 
> I caved wayyyy to early. Here is my bFATn! Lol
> 
> It's coming just wait for it!
> I love how we all start out saying "oh no im not testing until such and such a day" and then fail miserably and test waaaay too early. Love it!!Click to expand...

It's like I do this whole convincing myself thing, like oh I'll be lucky and be able to see something early and last time around my bfp was pretty dark at 10dpo so I'm sure I would know by 8dpo. So depressing to see bfn's but sometimes you just have to get it out of your system so you can wait a few more days. 

So anybody got dark veins on thier bbs?


----------



## Mrs. Burch

I can send you pics just can't post on FB since I am an insurance agent in a VERY small town!! lol:winkwink:


----------



## Nitengale

Ugh! I feel out already. I declare that the tww SUCKS!! I just shows me how crazy I already am :haha:


----------



## Nitengale

Anybody used First Signal brand Walmart .88 test? Never used them before but they were cheap so that's all I got.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Nitengale said:


> Ugh! I feel out already. I declare that the tww SUCKS!! I just shows me how crazy I already am :haha:

I mean I was trying to CUT my finger yesterday!! This tww makes us all a little :wacko: Which is why I think it is so hard to get preg!!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Nitengale said:


> Anybody used First Signal brand Walmart .88 test? Never used them before but they were cheap so that's all I got.

Yes that is all I buy until I get a BFP on that then I won't spend the money on the other ones. Those are what my Bff found out on. I have never had the BFP so IDK


----------



## Nitengale

Ya you can't beat the price when you are buying from a store.


----------



## Bubblebrain

We don't have walmart hahahaha and iv e not heard of those tests but I use first response then I have some clear blue for later on haha. I know I was like well it's ok I got one free with wat I brought so I can use it and u never know it might be possitove anyway who knows. Maybe my cycle is estimated wrong..... Mwaaahaha of course it wasn't lol 
I've been having a few little cramps today but not like yesterday but had sharp pains in tummy on the right about 6 times today. How long would implantation symptoms even last? I've had no spotting tho beginning to think it's all in my head


----------



## Nitengale

Bubblebrain said:


> We don't have walmart hahahaha and iv e not heard of those tests but I use first response then I have some clear blue for later on haha. I know I was like well it's ok I got one free with wat I brought so I can use it and u never know it might be possitove anyway who knows. Maybe my cycle is estimated wrong..... Mwaaahaha of course it wasn't lol
> I've been having a few little cramps today but not like yesterday but had sharp pains in tummy on the right about 6 times today. How long would implantation symptoms even last? I've had no spotting tho beginning to think it's all in my head

This is exactly me too. :dohh:


----------



## Wishing_

Once again I was a bear. Still not sign of the :witch:

I have a dark vein on my left boob but its been there since the summer which I think is completely strange!


----------



## PeachDaisy

I can't really join in the boob vein combo too much ;) As I already have G cups pre-pregnancy...soooo unfortunately, veins are always pretty visible. I am dreading the boob growth throughout pregnancy. I can only go up one cup size at Lane Bryant then Idk what I am going to do!!! Lol!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Nite do you have the veins is that why ur asking? I just stopped bf this past wk so my tatas are just starting to look normal again. I actually fit back in to my b cups! My mom commented that I looked like I lost weight. Im not a milk factory any more...for a short period of time anyway.


----------



## Bubblebrain

Nitengale said:


> Bubblebrain said:
> 
> 
> We don't have walmart hahahaha and iv e not heard of those tests but I use first response then I have some clear blue for later on haha. I know I was like well it's ok I got one free with wat I brought so I can use it and u never know it might be possitove anyway who knows. Maybe my cycle is estimated wrong..... Mwaaahaha of course it wasn't lol
> I've been having a few little cramps today but not like yesterday but had sharp pains in tummy on the right about 6 times today. How long would implantation symptoms even last? I've had no spotting tho beginning to think it's all in my head
> 
> This is exactly me too. :dohh:Click to expand...

Lol we can stick together nite! :D same symptoms and we both cave n test too early


----------



## Bubblebrain

PeachDaisy said:


> I can't really join in the boob vein combo too much ;) As I already have G cups pre-pregnancy...soooo unfortunately, veins are always pretty visible. I am dreading the boob growth throughout pregnancy. I can only go up one cup size at Lane Bryant then Idk what I am going to do!!! Lol!!

Oh to have that dilemma! Hehe :) mine look larger but arnt really hurting slight ache maybe especially at sides n no obvious veins


----------



## Renaendel

PeachDaisy said:


> I can't really join in the boob vein combo too much ;) As I already have G cups pre-pregnancy...soooo unfortunately, veins are always pretty visible. I am dreading the boob growth throughout pregnancy. I can only go up one cup size at Lane Bryant then Idk what I am going to do!!! Lol!!

Bare Necessities. That store should cover you until you hit a M cup regardless of band size. I got the cutest swimsuit there this year. Due to test on New Years eve. Good luck to you ladies in the TWW.


----------



## Wishing_

Still no AF! The hubby wants me to do the blood/pregnancy test experiment... I'm scared! Lol.


----------



## Bubblebrain

Wishing_ said:


> Still no AF! The hubby wants me to do the blood/pregnancy test experiment... I'm scared! Lol.

Hehe no cutting off your finger! Test again in am? X


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Wishing I dont know if its worth it. It obviously isn't foolproof.


----------



## Wishing_

No promises! Hehe. In my mind I'll probably be like "That's not enough". Hopefully we can test in the morning.


----------



## persephone13

Well I'm officially on vacation until the new year. Today was a hellish day at work and only convinced me even more how much I needed the vacation. Still no AF in sight but cramping and back/leg aches and I am beyond irritable today, and want to cry at the same time. All very familiar symptoms to me. 

Looking forward to just relaxing tomorrow and working on the last of my christmas gifts. 

Also, thinking that I am going to take break from temping in the new year. It's too stressful. I think we are just going to BD a lot and see how it goes.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

persephone13 said:


> Well I'm officially on vacation until the new year. Today was a hellish day at work and only convinced me even more how much I needed the vacation. Still no AF in sight but cramping and back/leg aches and I am beyond irritable today, and want to cry at the same time. All very familiar symptoms to me.
> 
> Looking forward to just relaxing tomorrow and working on the last of my christmas gifts.
> 
> Also, thinking that I am going to take break from temping in the new year. It's too stressful. I think we are just going to BD a lot and see how it goes.

Sounds good perse! Relaxed is a better approach. I envy the ppl that just dtd and wait until they are late and then test. I wish I could just chill a bit more. 
Happy vacay!


----------



## Nitengale

persephone13 said:


> Well I'm officially on vacation until the new year. Today was a hellish day at work and only convinced me even more how much I needed the vacation. Still no AF in sight but cramping and back/leg aches and I am beyond irritable today, and want to cry at the same time. All very familiar symptoms to me.
> 
> Looking forward to just relaxing tomorrow and working on the last of my christmas gifts.
> 
> Also, thinking that I am going to take break from temping in the new year. It's too stressful. I think we are just going to BD a lot and see how it goes.

That sounds like a good plan. That's what we are doing! Hope you enjoy your vacation and hope you feel better. :hugs:


----------



## Nitengale

Wishing I hope you get your bfp soon!


----------



## Wishing_

Happy vaca Pers!

& I'm nervous. I'm still cramping and nauseous. I been tired all day! I need a vaca myself with all the drama I been having with family members.


----------



## PeachDaisy

Thanks to the good ol' weather here in Kentucky I now have a sore throat :( Just last week we had lots of snow. Now it's going to be nearly spring like tomorrow. This is just what I need right now. Ugh. Guess I should load up on liquids and vitamin c.


----------



## Wishing_

Same over here! Today is actually nice. Its nice to have a cool weather instead of freezing our ass kind of weather. It should be nice until Sunday or Monday.


----------



## PeachDaisy

Wishing_ said:


> Same over here! Today is actually nice. Its nice to have a cool weather instead of freezing our ass kind of weather. It should be nice until Sunday or Monday.

I'm okay with the weather, just not getting sick lol


----------



## Wishing_

Same. I get sick like a dog and wish to stay in bed all day!


----------



## Bubblebrain

Ahhh England's just heavy wind and rain just miserable


----------



## Bubblebrain

So totally outa the blue I just lost my voice it's really really croaky when I try and talk. I know this isn't a symptom but it's wierd I havnt lost my voice in years and that was mid way thru tonsillitis


----------



## persephone13

Wow so alof can happen in the few hours I was gone. First off...my temp is way up again today. I am so confused! No sign of AF. I don't have any tests to test, but I really can't look at another bfn right now because...
Last night my DH went out with some friends and found out his best friend and his wife are expecting. She is three months pregnant, it was an accident but not really because I know this woman wanted one - even though they really can't afford it because she's in school and not working. 

So DH was really upset last night because they are moving like three hours away now, to be near their parents. He was so sad and I didn't know what to do at all. I wish there had been something I could have said, but I think change is really hard on DH and this is the worst kind of change - the one that's completely out of your control.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Perse sorry that dh is not having a good time right now. Its hard to hear that news when you are ttc and not getting pg. Plus having them move away sucks. My bf has been 4 hrs away for the past 7 yrs and it has been hard. 
On another note....I was looking at your chart and wwondering if maybe you ov cd 24 and are actually only 9dpo? Ff is not always 100%. Or are you 100% that you ov when it says?


----------



## Bubblebrain

Awe perse that sucks :( hugs! :( 
I feel like someone has tied a bit of wire to the inside of my belly button n is pulling it inwards! Weirdest feeling ever


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I had that with dd bubble...could be good things happening! I can't wait for you guys to test tomorrow.


----------



## persephone13

:dohh:


ReadynWaiting said:


> Perse sorry that dh is not having a good time right now. Its hard to hear that news when you are ttc and not getting pg. Plus having them move away sucks. My bf has been 4 hrs away for the past 7 yrs and it has been hard.
> On another note....I was looking at your chart and wwondering if maybe you ov cd 24 and are actually only 9dpo? Ff is not always 100%. Or are you 100% that you ov when it says?

I think you might be right. I had ewcm on what I thought was 7dpo and 8dpo. But, I wasnt tracking BDing so I can't remember if we even had sex! Lol! Now, this might be silly but I had some weird sharp cramps yesterday or the day before (my memory is crap), I wonder if THAT was implantation. 

What worries me is if that is the case and I ovulated really late...I have a very short LP...


----------



## ReadynWaiting

U may not though. I'm not an expert but your chart looks like maybe ov occurred later. They recommend you chart at least 3 months to determine ur cycles. So don't worry yet. If it were me I would test in a couple days if af still isn't here.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Plus pcos really affects the consistency of ur cycles if I'm correct. An interesting book to read is Making Babies. Its a fertility specialist and I believe a nutrionist that have a clinic in new york. They believe a huge amount of fertility issues are due to peoples diets. Its what I read the month before I got pg. Thats why I cut out the gluten and dairy. Hopefully ur bfp happens but if it doesn't give it a look. I found it at the library. U can look it up online too.


----------



## Bubblebrain

I wimped again and tested again hahahaha I'm a Freek but no still bfn :( guna hold off and wait till Christmas Eve I've packed all my tests so I can't have them till Christmas Eve when I get to parents lol!


----------



## Renaendel

You can be strong bubble, but isn't it hard. I think you have a real shot.


----------



## Bubblebrain

Renaendel said:


> You can be strong bubble, but isn't it hard. I think you have a real shot.

Haha now I just want to test every 5 mins! Must keep case shut!! :bunny:


----------



## Wishing_

Good evening!


----------



## Bubblebrain

Wishing_ said:


> Good evening!

I wish it was my hubby was due home half n hour ago and no idea where he is and it's heavy wind and rain out there and I'm all on edge now :cry:


----------



## Mrs. Burch

My temp dropped today and I have AF cramps, I'm out. I think ff was wrong on my O day!! I think I O'd on 4dpo according to FF which would make sense on my temps. They did this same thing last month!!
Good luck girls I can't wait to see bfp


----------



## Wishing_

Bubblebrain said:


> Wishing_ said:
> 
> 
> Good evening!
> 
> I wish it was my hubby was due home half n hour ago and no idea where he is and it's heavy wind and rain out there and I'm all on edge now :cry:Click to expand...

When its raining heavy drivers need to drive slow to prevent accidents. Which also means there might be traffic. Have you tried calling his cell?


----------



## Bubblebrain

Wishing_ said:


> Bubblebrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing_ said:
> 
> 
> Good evening!
> 
> I wish it was my hubby was due home half n hour ago and no idea where he is and it's heavy wind and rain out there and I'm all on edge now :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> When its raining heavy drivers need to drive slow to prevent accidents. Which also means there might be traffic. Have you tried calling his cell?Click to expand...

His phone was on side lol but his back now. He found more shops lol


----------



## Renaendel

Sorry mrs burch. :hugs:


----------



## Wishing_

That's good & no one is out till the witch comes! My cramps are a bit strong but still no :witch:


----------



## Wishing_

How do you get the fertility friend tracker? I'm clueless with that website.


----------



## Wishing_

So I'm 3 days late. I used the bathroom like 20 minutes ago and I noticed brown, som light pink/ reddish and egg white watery discharge when I wiped. Any clue what it is?


----------



## pachamama92

Could be ib, or spotting! Have you tested?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ok ladies where are the tests? I slept in today as dh got up with dd (happens rarely). I was hoping we would have some bfps or at least some tests to squint at. 
Wishing-you could be spotting either to af or pg.


----------



## Bubblebrain

ReadynWaiting said:


> Ok ladies where are the tests? I slept in today as dh got up with dd (happens rarely). I was hoping we would have some bfps or at least some tests to squint at.
> Wishing-you could be spotting either to af or pg.

Held off a day Guna test tomura morning hehe tummy today feels like I'm wearing a very tight pair of hold me in knickers


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Sounds good bubble. Fx'd for manana!!


----------



## persephone13

Hi ladies! Well I'm basically frozen in, inch of ice over everything and we've be warned not to leave the house if possible. That means no testing for me as I forgot to get the cheapie tests when we were out. No AF yet, just creamy cm and some tiny cramps. Other than that I feel pretty good.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Perse-it is a mess out there. It took dh an hour to uncover my vehicle. I need to get to the grocery store but waiting it out right now.


----------



## Nitengale

Here you go Ready: 10dpo, it's negative but of course I think I see something (happens all the time), but squint all you want.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Bubblebrain

Nitengale said:


> Here you go Ready: 10dpo, it's negative but of course I think I see something (happens all the time), but squint all you want.

Now I feel the need to go test to show u but it's 5pm so no morning pee does that actually matter?


----------



## Nitengale

ReadynWaiting said:


> Perse-it is a mess out there. It took dh an hour to uncover my vehicle. I need to get to the grocery store but waiting it out right now.

It didn't matter for me but it does for some!

Hate those bfn's. I feel out. Boo!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Still early nite! Lots have ppl have been having issues with early detection as the tests seem to be getting crappier.


----------



## Nitengale

Here is the invert
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Nite I feel like I see something on the original when I enlarge it. Do you see any colour?


----------



## Nitengale

I thought I saw something but not sure. Feel like I see something in the invert too. But maybe I stared at it too long.


----------



## Bubblebrain

Nitengale said:


> I thought I saw something but not sure. Feel like I see something in the invert too. But maybe I stared at it too long.

I don't see anything but maybe I'm just blind


----------



## Nitengale

Lol! That's because there is nothing to see. I'm done being hopeful. I'll test again tomorrow probably..


----------



## Bubblebrain

Nitengale said:


> Lol! That's because there is nothing to see. I'm done being hopeful. I'll test again tomorrow probably..

Ok I'm Guna test now and then we can both test Christmas Eve :D xx


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bubble where's the test?


----------



## PeachDaisy

Stay positive Nite! Sometimes there just isn't enough hcg to detect that early. Fx crossed!


----------



## Nitengale

Thanks Peach! 

Let's see it bubble! Fx!


----------



## Wishing_

I'm out. AF came plus I'm not longer with hubby. He lied about so many things. I can't be with him. He lied since day one. Its fun because I thought he was the one. I gave it up to him for crying out loud. I'm going to be taking BC soon.


----------



## Bubblebrain

ReadynWaiting said:


> Bubble where's the test?

Haha sorry I did it then got stressed with packing :cry: BFN but the tests do say if testing early do in morning so il do one before work tomura


----------



## Bubblebrain

Wishing_ said:


> I'm out. AF came plus I'm not longer with hubby. He lied about so many things. I can't be with him. He lied since day one. Its fun because I thought he was the one. I gave it up to him for crying out loud. I'm going to be taking BC soon.

Oh no that's horrid wishing very sorry for u :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::cry:


----------



## PeachDaisy

Wishing_ said:


> I'm out. AF came plus I'm not longer with hubby. He lied about so many things. I can't be with him. He lied since day one. Its fun because I thought he was the one. I gave it up to him for crying out loud. I'm going to be taking BC soon.

Oh my goodness Wishing. I am so sorry to hear this, all of this. Maybe it's a good thing AF made her appearance. Everything happens for a reason so when the time is right and the right man is in your life it'll happen. If you need to talk you have a lot of support here. :hugs:


----------



## Bubblebrain

I just read this- quite interesting for those of us doing early tests - Urine hCG levels change over the course of the day depending on how much you drink and how diluted or concentrated the urine is. Urine pregnancy testing is best done with more concentrated urine. So how early can pregnancy be detected depends on the urine concentration and the quality of the early positive pregnancy test. If you drink a lot of fluid, the urine may be too diluted early on in pregnancy to achieve an hCG concentration adequate enough for a positive test. - See more at: https://www.babymed.com/early-positive-pregnancy-test-after-implantation#sthash.9mJCQFc6.dpuf

So how much u drink has affect on test! Crazy but makes sence


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Wishing-sorry to hear you are going through a hard time. Peach is right, things do happen for a reason. Sending you hugs. 

Bubble- stop reading right now. You must be new to ttc and I can tell you ignorance is bliss. When I started ttc dd I knew a little but then I joined this forum and started reading obsessively and now I know way too much. Instead of just having fun and testing if I'm late. I would like to delete the info in my head.


----------



## Bubblebrain

ReadynWaiting said:


> Wishing-sorry to hear you are going through a hard time. Peach is right, things do happen for a reason. Sending you hugs.
> 
> Bubble- stop reading right now. You must be new to ttc and I can tell you ignorance is bliss. When I started ttc dd I knew a little but then I joined this forum and started reading obsessively and now I know way too much. Instead of just having fun and testing if I'm late. I would like to delete the info in my head.

Haha I was only reading when to test after implantation symptoms but yes I am new to it :D I don't drink much anyway hahahha :) hubby been reading more his been reading junk about how to make a smart baby and how to have twins hahahahah hahahha his mad


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Lol they have some interesting theories about hhow to produce all kinds of specifics. I love that he is reading stuff too.


----------



## Bubblebrain

ReadynWaiting said:


> Lol they have some interesting theories about hhow to produce all kinds of specifics. I love that he is reading stuff too.

Yeh bless him- he reallllyyy wants twins or triplets! His mums a twin lol I work with babies I kno what having three babies to look after at once on your own is like... I'd much rather have just the one please lol


----------



## Renaendel

My husband reads a ton too. It is so nice to have him as my BFF as well as my husband in this venture. Though twins scare the crap out of him because they are so dangerous.


----------



## persephone13

DH isn't too into the whole reading thing. He wants this but he is a little terrified. Yet he says the benefits out weigh the terror. Lol which I suppose is a good thing.

Still no AF...cramps and lower back pain this evening. This is such a strange cycle for me!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Perse when were you diagnosed with pcos? Sorry if u told us already but if u did I don't remember.


----------



## Nitengale

Sorry you got AF Wishing! I sure I'm headed there in a few days too. Thinking of you!:hugs:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

https://www.makingbabiesprogram.com/
This is the book that I was saying I read. For those with fertility issues or struggling to get pg.


----------



## persephone13

ReadynWaiting said:


> Perse when were you diagnosed with pcos? Sorry if u told us already but if u did I don't remember.

No worries! I was diagnosed in 2008, but it didn't really affect me at all as I was on birth control. The last nine months I've been loosing weight and taking supplements/vitamins and doing acupuncture and it has been working! I had a regular period everyone moth give or take a few days.


----------



## Wishing_

I'm to lazy to read post lol but any bfp?!

I'm a little worried. I think my af is going to end today. Its getting lighter by the hour!


----------



## Bubblebrain

I just got up, went bathroom, tested, got bfp.... Then Woke up! Was just a dream!!actually tested and BIG FAT NEGATIVE! Cuda sworn this was my month feeling dead down now :'( no more early response left so just wait n see what af does if late I will test again


----------



## Renaendel

Noooooo lol. I was so exited for you.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bubble I saw hope that still happens.


----------



## persephone13

FX'd for you Bubble!!

I tested this morning, BFN. My temp has been falling steadily but very slowly so I'm hoping AF is on her way. 
How are you ladies doing this morning

ETA..........

I guess I was wrong about that BFN?
https://oi41.tinypic.com/104gbbo.jpg


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Perse do you have another? I see a line but the dye run can cause a faulty test. I so hope I'm wrong.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

So if ff is wrong and you ov on cd24 you are 11 dpo. Totally could be the start of your bfp.


----------



## persephone13

ReadynWaiting said:


> So if ff is wrong and you ov on cd24 you are 11 dpo. Totally could be the start of your bfp.

Eek! It's definitely a possibility. I have one more test, I can't decide if I should use SMU or wait until tomorrow...


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ya tough decision. I'm not good with waiting but thats probably what you should do.


----------



## PeachDaisy

Just catching up! Perse...when are you testing again?! I'm anxious to see if that really is your BFP!

AFM - I'm getting extremely nervous and anxious about my ultrasound tomorrow. The closer it gets the more nervous I am. I haven't had any reason to be nervous though. I haven't been bleeding, cramping, or anything to cause concerns. My symptoms have lessened but are still there. I'm just ready to see my bean snug in my uterus! ;)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Peach you will be good. Can't wait to hear about it.


----------



## PeachDaisy

ReadynWaiting said:


> Peach you will be good. Can't wait to hear about it.

Thanks Ready! I sure hope so! I'm just glad it's first thing tomorrow morning. First appointment :D


----------



## persephone13

Second test was stark white so I think it was just a dye run. Kind of feel relieved about it. Probably going to just enjoy the holidays, have a drink or two and not stress about it. 

Also I told DH no more temping, we are just going to have to have sex every other day. He was like...I guess I could make that sacrifice....lol! :haha:


----------



## PeachDaisy

persephone13 said:


> Second test was stark white so I think it was just a dye run. Kind of feel relieved about it. Probably going to just enjoy the holidays, have a drink or two and not stress about it.
> 
> Also I told DH no more temping, we are just going to have to have sex every other day. He was like...I guess I could make that sacrifice....lol! :haha:

You could always try SMEP :D That's what we followed this past cycle...along with the use of pre-seed. Something clearly worked for us ;)

I have never temped. I don't really understand it haha! Just enjoythe holidays and hopefully by being relaxed next cycle will be it! Unless you get that BFP this cycle still ;)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Sorry to hear that perse but a few holiday drinks sound lovely. I've been enjoying my 25+ bottles of wine (lol only opened 1 so far) and am looking to have some holiday "cheer" over the next few days. The new year will bring my baby's 1st bday *tears*, ov and back to work...hopefully followed by a late jan bfp. 
I am going to hold off from testing until jan 18 to 20th depending when I ov. Willpower!!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Peach I like the smep...we did it this past month and will continue until we make a baby! Until then practice, practice, practice.:haha:


----------



## Nitengale

Is this even in the right place?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## PeachDaisy

ReadynWaiting said:


> Peach I like the smep...we did it this past month and will continue until we make a baby! Until then practice, practice, practice.:haha:

We actually BD'd more than we were suppose to with SMEP. Only bc I had a positive OPK for 3 days in a row! So instead of BDing the three days after first positive, we BD'd 3 days after each positive haha! Kinda glad I kept testing bc I may have missed O had I thought the first positive meant I'd be Oing soon.


----------



## PeachDaisy

Nitengale said:


> Is this even in the right place?

I can't really see anything with the inverted image :/ Do you have the original?


----------



## Nitengale

Here
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Nitengale

Pretty sure it's bfn.


----------



## PeachDaisy

Yeah...I downloaded your pic and played with it a little bit, tweaked a few dif ways. I'm not seeing it :( Don't get down yet though...AF still isn't here so that's what matters right now!


----------



## Nitengale

Thanks Peach!

Pretty sure that it's an indent. Got one today with a First signal test as well. I'll just wait for AF in Wednesday. I'm okay with that. Not too much longer now!


----------



## Wishing_

PeachDaisy said:


> Just catching up! Perse...when are you testing again?! I'm anxious to see if that really is your BFP!
> 
> AFM - I'm getting extremely nervous and anxious about my ultrasound tomorrow. The closer it gets the more nervous I am. I haven't had any reason to be nervous though. I haven't been bleeding, cramping, or anything to cause concerns. My symptoms have lessened but are still there. I'm just ready to see my bean snug in my uterus! ;)

I'm excited for you!!! Don't be nervous. :hugs: I think everyone needs a something to cheer them up. I'm more focused on making sure one of my friend getting ready to give birth in 2 1/2 weeks!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Nite I feel like I can see something if I tilt the screen but can't tell if there is colour. I don't know what tests to trust any more. I was seeing things on different tests but obviously for no reason. Fx'd that a bfp happens.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hey girls!! 
Wishing I am sorry to hear about your weekend. Better to find out now when things are a little less "complicated" not that it makes it easy. I am so sorry!!

Nite test again in the am!!! I think it will be a BFP!!

Peach I am so excited for you for your apt in the am!! YAY!!

Ready I am with you, I had some wine this weekend too. What is SMEP? I think DH and I will try preseed this month?!

AFM- I had horrible cramps yesterday and I am sure AF will be here today or in the am. I am glad I can enjoy the holidays and hopefully will get a BFP in January or early Feb depending on my O. I have LLLOOOOOOONNNNG cycles which sucks! 

I hope everyone has a Merry Christmas with friends and family!


----------



## Nitengale

Ya, I definetly saw a line on both tests within the time frame but I think they are indents. I have good eyes. Lol Can't indent lines show up really quick? I think by now if I was pregnant I would see more than a whitish line. Lol


----------



## persephone13

Nitengale said:


> Ya, I definetly saw a line on both tests within the time frame but I think they are indents. I have good eyes. Lol Can't indent lines show up really quick? I think by now if I was pregnant I would see more than a whitish line. Lol

Yep same with me, I always get indent lines! It's so frustrating!


----------



## PeachDaisy

Mrs. Burch said:


> Hey girls!!
> Wishing I am sorry to hear about your weekend. Better to find out now when things are a little less "complicated" not that it makes it easy. I am so sorry!!
> 
> Nite test again in the am!!! I think it will be a BFP!!
> 
> Peach I am so excited for you for your apt in the am!! YAY!!
> 
> Ready I am with you, I had some wine this weekend too. What is SMEP? I think DH and I will try preseed this month?!
> 
> AFM- I had horrible cramps yesterday and I am sure AF will be here today or in the am. I am glad I can enjoy the holidays and hopefully will get a BFP in January or early Feb depending on my O. I have LLLOOOOOOONNNNG cycles which sucks!
> 
> I hope everyone has a Merry Christmas with friends and family!

This will tell you all about SMEP :) It seems like a crazy thought, but totally worth a shot. Seems to work for a lot of people.

https://spermmeetseggplan.com/


----------



## persephone13

https://oi41.tinypic.com/ay58on.jpg

Ok so bottom one ran and top one was pretty negative but now I don't know...


----------



## PeachDaisy

persephone13 said:


> https://oi41.tinypic.com/ay58on.jpg
> 
> Ok so bottom one ran and top one was pretty negative but now I don't know...

Top one kind of looks like there is a line also. Just super faint. Gosh you have got to be going crazy with all of this! I know I would be! This has to be your BFP...there is no freaking way it's not. Eeeek keeping everything crossed!


----------



## persephone13

PeachDaisy said:


> persephone13 said:
> 
> 
> https://oi41.tinypic.com/ay58on.jpg
> 
> Ok so bottom one ran and top one was pretty negative but now I don't know...
> 
> Top one kind of looks like there is a line also. Just super faint. Gosh you have got to be going crazy with all of this! I know I would be! This has to be your BFP...there is no freaking way it's not. Eeeek keeping everything crossed!Click to expand...

It's really stressful! I feel like I'm hopping back and forth constantly.


----------



## Renaendel

That bottom one is way to thick to be an indent. It could be an evap. I would still test in 24 hrs, because that looks more positive to me. I think it is too thick to be a frer evap.


----------



## persephone13

Renaendel said:


> That bottom one is way to thick to be an indent. It could be an evap it I would still test in 24 hrs, because that looks more positive to me. I think it is too thick to be a frer evap.

It's actually a Sobeys brand test so like a no name FRER. The bottom one took maybe 15 minutes to show up that dark, it only bled afterwards. The top one is second morning urine.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Perse I don't even know what to think about these tests. And I don't even know what tests to say to try as they all seem to have bad reps right now. I hope this is the beginning for you and tomorrow you get a clear picture. 
I would rather stark white than this in between crap. I think I would still say frer in the am though. Eeee I hope its a bfp!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ok so wait...that test showed a pink line and then bled? What do the instructions say for time frame and did it fall within that?


----------



## Mrs. Burch

I clearly see a line in both. The top one is faint and the second one looks like it ran but I see the line!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Can u put the tests back together and take a pic?


----------



## persephone13

https://oi41.tinypic.com/ay58on.jpg

Here they are. And yeah there was a faintttt line on the bottom one tha I could barely see but then a few hours later it looked like that.

As for time frame I didn't really see anything in three minutes but by ten I saw the faint line on the bottom one before it ran. The second one I didn't see until an hour later because I forgot about it.


----------



## Nitengale

Oh I really hope this is the start of your bfp Perse!!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

This could be it perse!


----------



## Wishing_

The :witch: is gone... Should I be worried? I know I been dying for this but w/ everything I discovered I'm so confused. I usually have it for 4 sometimes 5 days. Its only been a day and a half. :wacko:

PS: I'm still going to stalk. I feel like I made friends while TTC so even though I'm not trying anymore I still want to chat with you ladies. I hope that's okay. :blush::blush:


----------



## PeachDaisy

Wishing_ said:


> The :witch: is gone... Should I be worried? I know I been dying for this but w/ everything I discovered I'm so confused. I usually have it for 4 sometimes 5 days. Its only been a day and a half. :wacko:
> 
> PS: I'm still going to stalk. I feel like I made friends while TTC so even though I'm not trying anymore I still want to chat with you ladies. I hope that's okay. :blush::blush:

That does seem pretty odd. Maybe it's just an odd cycle? :/

And of course we don't mind silly ;)


----------



## Wishing_

PeachDaisy said:


> Wishing_ said:
> 
> 
> The :witch: is gone... Should I be worried? I know I been dying for this but w/ everything I discovered I'm so confused. I usually have it for 4 sometimes 5 days. Its only been a day and a half. :wacko:
> 
> PS: I'm still going to stalk. I feel like I made friends while TTC so even though I'm not trying anymore I still want to chat with you ladies. I hope that's okay. :blush::blush:
> 
> That does seem pretty odd. Maybe it's just an odd cycle? :/
> 
> And of course we don't mind silly ;)Click to expand...

I don't know. I never had a short period. I'm usually a heavy bleeder, sorry for the tmi. As much as I would love to keep the baby if I am I wouldn't know what to do if it turns out I am.

No one dies a virgin because life fucks all of us over!! :dohh::baby:


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Wishing_ said:


> The :witch: is gone... Should I be worried? I know I been dying for this but w/ everything I discovered I'm so confused. I usually have it for 4 sometimes 5 days. Its only been a day and a half. :wacko:
> 
> PS: I'm still going to stalk. I feel like I made friends while TTC so even though I'm not trying anymore I still want to chat with you ladies. I hope that's okay. :blush::blush:

Mine did that last cycle!! I am normally 5 days and last cycle it was like 1 1/2 days. I hope you stick around!! :hugs:


----------



## Wishing_

Mrs. Burch said:


> Wishing_ said:
> 
> 
> The :witch: is gone... Should I be worried? I know I been dying for this but w/ everything I discovered I'm so confused. I usually have it for 4 sometimes 5 days. Its only been a day and a half. :wacko:
> 
> PS: I'm still going to stalk. I feel like I made friends while TTC so even though I'm not trying anymore I still want to chat with you ladies. I hope that's okay. :blush::blush:
> 
> Mine did that last cycle!! I am normally 5 days and last cycle it was like 1 1/2 days. I hope you stick around!! :hugs:Click to expand...

I'll be around. Just not as much. Hopefully it doesn't mean anything that the witch is disappearing.


----------



## Bubblebrain

So I got to work for the day and you all chat for 5 pages!!! I think I've caught up we are all still on edge and unknown lol! How are we all feeling today? I'm really gassy and bloated :( had one short bit of cramping and had a little bit nausea 
However I am now home for Christmas yey!


----------



## Bubblebrain

Testing tomura ... So I feel like I'm out maybe af on way however boobs arnt even tiny bit sore and usually my nips are really sensitive before I come on. Very gassy feel constipated but sorry for tmi but passed a lot this morning so can't be constipated... And wow I can smell EVERYTHING! Paint mixed with cleaning fluid mixed with dog mixed with food ughgug lol so who knows bla I'm so confused!


----------



## PeachDaisy

Well girls, I'm getting ready to head to the doctor for my ultrasound. I am super duper nervous. Fx all is well!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bubble fx'd that you get ur bfp. 

Peach cant wait to hear the news!


----------



## Bubblebrain

PeachDaisy said:


> Well girls, I'm getting ready to head to the doctor for my ultrasound. I am super duper nervous. Fx all is well!

Ohhhhhh enjoy it!!! :D

Preg symptom...? I just dislocated my knee hahahahah ok had more to do with husband pushing dog into kneecap sideways but maybe we can make it a symptom hahahha


----------



## Wishing_

I wanna see the ultra sound picture?! :happydance::flower:


----------



## PeachDaisy

I had my ultrasound. Endometrium lining had thickened. But no sac was found at all. I saw my doctor right after and he is telling me not to worry and that it just may be too soon to see anything. He sent me for bhcg and progesterone draws. So I will see him again on Thursday to go over the results and our next steps. I may call later today to see if they have the results at least so I can have some sort of idea. This isn't really how I wanted to start my Christmas :/


----------



## Renaendel

Peach that is so scary, I hope everything is ok. Bubble I hope this is your month.
AFM. I had tugging on my uterus last night and a few sharp pokes. This is making not testing on Christmas day soooo hard. I stand a real chance this month one tube be damned.

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays!


----------



## PeachDaisy

Renaendel said:


> Peach that is so scary, I hope everything is ok. Bubble I hope this is your month.
> AFM. I had tugging on my uterus last night and a few sharp pokes. This is making not testing on Christmas day soooo hard. I stand a real chance this month one tube be damned.
> 
> Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays!

It's definitely scary but I'm trying to stay positive. I keep telling myself it's just too early to see anything. We will know more come Thursday. For now I just want to enjoy Christmas. So I don't plan on being on here through tomorrow.

Hope everyone has a very Merry Christmas!
:xmas9: :xmas6: :xmas7:


----------



## Bubblebrain

PeachDaisy said:


> Renaendel said:
> 
> 
> Peach that is so scary, I hope everything is ok. Bubble I hope this is your month.
> AFM. I had tugging on my uterus last night and a few sharp pokes. This is making not testing on Christmas day soooo hard. I stand a real chance this month one tube be damned.
> 
> Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays!
> 
> It's definitely scary but I'm trying to stay positive. I keep telling myself it's just too early to see anything. We will know more come Thursday. For now I just want to enjoy Christmas. So I don't plan on being on here through tomorrow.
> 
> Hope everyone has a very Merry Christmas!
> :xmas9: :xmas6: :xmas7:Click to expand...

Merry Christmas Hun yeh it prob is just too early as doc said xxxx


----------



## Nitengale

Good attitude Peach! Love the positivity! I'm sure everything is fine!

Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## Wishing_

so I had a early miscarriage. I searched it up and looked at some of the pictures... some of them were similar to what was on my pad. :cry::nope:


----------



## Renaendel

Wishing_ said:


> so I had a early miscarriage. I searched it up and looked at some of the pictures... some of them were similar to what was on my pad. :cry::nope:

I am so sorry Wishing. :hugs:


----------



## Wishing_

Things happen for a reason I guess. I'm not one to drink but I feel like drinking tonight.


----------



## Bubblebrain

Very sorry to hear that wish :( 
Bfn for me on this chilly Christmas morning. Looks like I'm out then think I wuda had positive by now. Atleast I can hav a drink
Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Nitengale

So sorry wishing. :hugs:

I didn't test today. Just going to wait for AF on the 26th. Hope you are all enjoying Christmas!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Merry Christmas ladies!


----------



## persephone13

ReadynWaiting said:


> Merry Christmas ladies!

Merry Christmas to you too Ready! And all you ladies!

Still no AF for me, but I'm feeling really positive despite the odd tests from the other day. Also started having nausea the last few days but it's fairly mild. Will be testing probably on the 28th if I don't get AF.


----------



## Wishing_

Merry Christmas!


----------



## PeachDaisy

Wishing_ said:


> so I had a early miscarriage. I searched it up and looked at some of the pictures... some of them were similar to what was on my pad. :cry::nope:

So sorry Wishing :( Hope everything gets better for you soon!


----------



## PeachDaisy

So, I got my results from my betas Tuesday.

hCG - 2284
Progesterone - 4.9

My low progesterone worries me, as I'm afraid it'll mean a non-viable pregnancy. My hCG actually worries me as well mainly bc they saw NOTHING on the ultrasound, which was internal, so they should have. I have my follow up appointment with my doctor today. Idk how I am going to make it through today at work. I just want to be home and in bed. :(


----------



## Nitengale

Hope everything is okay Peach. 

Here is today's test. What do you girls think?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 17


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Nite I see something does it have colour to it?


----------



## Nitengale

Very very light pink... DH says it's too light but I see it clear as day


----------



## Nitengale

Here is another
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Renaendel

Grats!


----------



## persephone13

That looks pretty positive to me Nite! 

I am dying without being able to test but STILL NO AF!!! LOL I would really like to know what is going on.


----------



## PeachDaisy

Nitengale said:


> Here is another

Clear BFP! Congrats!!


----------



## PeachDaisy

Basically the doctor said my hcg is doing fine but is borderline being able to see something via ultrasound or not. He isn't happy with my progesterone and it concerns him that it could be a sign of miscarriage or an ectopic. Nothing can be done about that at this point because of how low it is. He says there is a chance we could still have a successful pregnancy though. So I had my hcg checked again today and have to see him again Monday to see if it's going up properly. If so then he will schedule me for another ultrasound. So it's all a waiting game right now.


----------



## Nitengale

That is really tough Peach. Keep positive if you can. I know how hard it can be being in limbo. I have been there. But I was further along than you and my hcg was way lower. I will say some prayers for you honey.


----------



## PeachDaisy

Nitengale said:


> That is really tough Peach. Keep positive if you can. I know how hard it can be being in limbo. I have been there. But I was further along than you and my hcg was way lower. I will say some prayers for you honey.

Thank you. That means the world to me. I'm staying as hopeful as I can, it's just really hard.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Peach I really hope this all turns out positive and you see your little bean soon. Before any decisions are made and any dr tells you its non viable check out www.misdiagnosedmiscarriage.com. 
Nite-i can see that line in the 2nd pic. Are you going to try a different test? Eeee so exciting! !


----------



## persephone13

Sigh...light pink spotting...guess AF really is on her way.


----------



## Nitengale

This is the frer I used but it was mid day. Should have waited till tomorrow morning.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Nite there is a line on that too! Miss fertile myrtle I think you made a baby!!!!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Perse-i really hope this is not the case.


----------



## PeachDaisy

I got the results of my betas from yesterday. It was about 60 hours between draws and unfortunately my levels only went from 2284 to 3252. So they are slowing down. This I know could be due to the progesterone, but that is also a sign of an ectopic. I almost wish I wouldn't have called for the results so that I wouldn't worry all weekend, but I guess I will now.


----------



## Renaendel

If it s ectopic you have my sympathies. I have been through that. We will be here for you.


----------



## PeachDaisy

Renaendel said:


> If it s ectopic you have my sympathies. I have been through that. We will be here for you.

I had an ectopic in January, in my left ovary. So this would be the second one in a row. I pray that is not the case. I can't do this again.


----------



## Renaendel

Crazy that it had been almost exactly one year for both of us. Mine was tubal and I lost my right tube. The fear of a second ectopic did slow us down ttc wise this year. My dr though has been very proactive about getting my tests done. Hopefully if this happens a second time it will be early enough to treat with the shot. One day we will have babies that are good with directions.


----------



## PeachDaisy

Renaendel said:


> Crazy that it had been almost exactly one year for both of us. Mine was tubal and I lost my right tube. The fear of a second ectopic did slow us down ttc wise this year. My dr though has been very proactive about getting my tests done. Hopefully if this happens a second time it will be early enough to treat with the shot. One day we will have babies that are good with directions.

That really is crazy. I think that's why I fear it so much. Bc it's so close to when it happened last time. I was very lucky and it was found so early last time that the methotrexate shot took care of everything. My levels were extremely low though...varied between 10 and 13, so super low. And the ectopic was in my ovary which isn't near as common as tubal. This pregnancy has been soooo different. I feel different. So I am just going to pray that all will be well. I pray the same for you when that time comes for you to be pregnant again that your baby knows where to go this time and everything works out.


----------



## persephone13

I will keep you in my thoughts Peach, and hope everything turns out all right. 

As for me, I'm CD 1 today. Am I disappointed, yes, but I've now been able to pinpoint my O date as cd 24 and I have a 14 day LP.


----------



## Nitengale

So sorry peach. Sending hugs honey.

Here is this mornings test.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 20


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Peach-hcg takes longer to increase as it rises. I wouldn't focus on the numbers but would just wait for another scan. Sending hugs your way. 

Perse-sorry to hear af came but knowing your lp is great. 

Nite-i see another line!!! Congrats! How are you feeling (mentally/physically)? Have u told dh?

Afm-im cd 8 and have an almost pos opk, cp is soft and open and ewcm yesterday and today!! Wtf??? I am about a wk early to ov if thats whats happening. Any ideas why this might be?


----------



## Nitengale

honestly im terrified. lol Dh has seen the tests but thinks they are too faint...


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Terrified of what? Having 2 under 2?


----------



## Nitengale

yes! but im sure it will be fine! But my lines are pretty light still. Dont know what to think. Its a little darker than yesterdays, about 21 hours ago but still light for 14-15dpo right? If its meant to be it will be i guess.

Other than that i have a backache, low mild cramps, and very sore bbs.


----------



## PeachDaisy

Perse - So sorry :( Hopefully this next cycle is better to ya!

Nite - Def a bfp...eeek!

Ready - I didn't even think about numbers rising slower. I just pray we see something at the next ultrasound.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Nite-we put so much stock in those stupid lines and really you should take a test when ur late and if its positive see a dr or midwife. None of us do this that's why we stalk this forum lol. Like u said if its meant to be it will be. 
Peach-how many dpo are you or how far along?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

And nite I dont think that line is too light for 14 dpo. Who knows when u implanted. When will u be able to see a dr or mw?


----------



## PeachDaisy

And the spotting is back :( I spotted Tuesday and yesterday morning. Thought it was over but now it's back. I just pray it doesn't get worse.


----------



## Wishing_

I'm still have what I believe is left over discharge for like 3 days!! 

How are you ladies? Peach did you post up a picture of your ultrasound??


----------



## persephone13

Okay I'm kind of freaking out. I hate google. Most of my AF cramps are just on the left side and I read somewhere that can be a bad thing...thoughts???


----------



## PeachDaisy

Wishing_ said:


> I'm still have what I believe is left over discharge for like 3 days!!
> 
> How are you ladies? Peach did you post up a picture of your ultrasound??

I don't have any pics from the ultrasound bc nothing was found.


----------



## PeachDaisy

I'm spotting again. Cramping a little. And have some back pain. This is getting scary. If it gets any worse I am definitely going to have to go to the er. :(


----------



## PeachDaisy

persephone13 said:


> Okay I'm kind of freaking out. I hate google. Most of my AF cramps are just on the left side and I read somewhere that can be a bad thing...thoughts???

Only reason that would be bad is if you had an ectopic pregnancy bc that could be the cause of the cramps. And you can bleed like a normal AF if that's what it is. I did the first ectopic I had and had no idea about the pregnancy until about a week after. I pray that isn't the case for you. If you are concerned def take another hpt bc it will still come up positive if it's ectopic.


----------



## Renaendel

No shame in going to the ER, none at all. Especially with your history and current betas.

Did you get implantation cramps this month? This last year I haven't had cramps at 9dpo during ovulatory cycles, but dear god. Just a few minutes ago I had a cramp set that sent me to the floor. I really want this month to be it you know, but it am terrified after what happened last time. Don't need encouragement but I do wonder what yours are like. I can't remember mine from my last ectopic.


----------



## Bubblebrain

2 days late now will test tomura again who knows. See I can't see any thing on nites so maybe there's somt on mine in not seing too! Maybe my eyes bad


----------



## PeachDaisy

Renaendel said:


> No shame in going to the ER, none at all. Especially with your history and current betas.
> 
> Did you get implantation cramps this month? This last year I haven't had cramps at 9dpo during ovulatory cycles, but dear god. Just a few minutes ago I had a cramp set that sent me to the floor. I really want this month to be it you know, but it am terrified after what happened last time. Don't need encouragement but I do wonder what yours are like. I can't remember mine from my last ectopic.

No I don't think I did. But I have cramped a little ever since right before expected AF. So that's why my BFP surprised me. These cramps are a little more intense then they have been. So it definitely worries me. This entire experience is dif than my last ectopic so Idk what is happening to me or if it's normal or not. I just wish it was Monday already.


----------



## persephone13

I think I was moreso making myself feel worse than I am. I stopped using a tampon and the cramps are pretty much non existent now. I still feel them more in the middle/left then the right but the entire cycle has felt that way so who knows. I'm not too concerned, I never had a positive HPT to begin with&#8230;

ETA to explain - they still feel like they are uterine cramps, not where I felt the OV cramps earlier this month.


----------



## PeachDaisy

persephone13 said:


> I think I was moreso making myself feel worse than I am. I stopped using a tampon and the cramps are pretty much non existent now. I still feel them more in the middle/left then the right but the entire cycle has felt that way so who knows. I'm not too concerned, I never had a positive HPT to begin with
> 
> ETA to explain - they still feel like they are uterine cramps, not where I felt the OV cramps earlier this month.

With my ectopic I never had a positive hpt until a week after my period. You would be in extreme pain if that's what it was though. It's probably nothing but weird AF cramps.


----------



## persephone13

PeachDaisy said:


> persephone13 said:
> 
> 
> I think I was moreso making myself feel worse than I am. I stopped using a tampon and the cramps are pretty much non existent now. I still feel them more in the middle/left then the right but the entire cycle has felt that way so who knows. I'm not too concerned, I never had a positive HPT to begin with
> 
> ETA to explain - they still feel like they are uterine cramps, not where I felt the OV cramps earlier this month.
> 
> With my ectopic I never had a positive hpt until a week after my period. You would be in extreme pain if that's what it was though. It's probably nothing but weird AF cramps.Click to expand...

Yep thats what I was thinking. I'll keep an eye on them but I feel pretty much like every other time I got AF. :hugs:


----------



## PeachDaisy

Well spotting is still happening. But cramping and back pain has stopped. The spotting is so light it is literally only when I wipe and just a pink tint. Maybe it's nothing. But with all this other crap going on I can't help but worry.


----------



## Bubblebrain

PeachDaisy said:


> Well spotting is still happening. But cramping and back pain has stopped. The spotting is so light it is literally only when I wipe and just a pink tint. Maybe it's nothing. But with all this other crap going on I can't help but worry.

:( sending best wishes :(


----------



## Nitengale

Peach: sending positive vibes your way. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Peach sending prayers your way!!

So quick question...last month and this month AF has only been "spotting" brown, no tampon or pad needed and only last 1 1/2 days maybe 2 full days. I am normally 4-7 days and heavy starting then medium, never really "spotted". I stopped bcp on Oct 5th. So this will be my third cycle without them, is this normal or should I call my dr? I also have long cycles, like 40 days.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I would talk to your dr. It is suggested to have an exam before ttc anyway.


----------



## Bubblebrain

Mrs. Burch said:


> Peach sending prayers your way!!
> 
> So quick question...last month and this month AF has only been "spotting" brown, no tampon or pad needed and only last 1 1/2 days maybe 2 full days. I am normally 4-7 days and heavy starting then medium, never really "spotted". I stopped bcp on Oct 5th. So this will be my third cycle without them, is this normal or should I call my dr? I also have long cycles, like 40 days.

If it's unusual and worrying you no halm getting checked x

Still no AF here ! :0


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Yay bubble!! Hopefully she stays away!!!


----------



## Renaendel

Wow, 3 days late bubble! Good luck, how many days into your luteal phase are you?

Peach, Any word yet??


----------



## Bubblebrain

Renaendel said:


> Wow, 3 days late bubble! Good luck, how many days into your luteal phase are you?
> 
> Peach, Any word yet??

I'm on cycle day 33 - 16 days po
:) fingers crossed


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bubble when r u going to test?
Nite-any new tests?
Peach-how r u making out today?

Afm-signs of ov still happening. Cp is hso, watery to ew cm, almost pos opk...anyone know why I would ov a wk early?? I'm so confused. In my yr of tracking pre dd it was always within a day or so of the same time.


----------



## Nitengale

Test this morning was just as light as yesterdays. It was about a 3-4 hour hold. Dont know whats going on but maybe this is a Chemical. No cramps or AF yet so dont know what to think. I guess i will just wait for AF. I think its around 16dpo today so maybe a chemical pregnancy is the reason it has not gotten darker than yesterdays test. Im just emotionally remaining neutral, not gonna be upset or excited ya know.


----------



## Nitengale

Update: just purchased with a dollar store test and barely see anything so I am waiting for AF to start soon, hopefully soon. Then on to the next cycle. The only sucky thing is I already got ms and extremely sore bbs. Hope that disappears soon.


----------



## Bubblebrain

ReadynWaiting said:


> Bubble when r u going to test?
> Nite-any new tests?
> Peach-how r u making out today?
> 
> Afm-signs of ov still happening. Cp is hso, watery to ew cm, almost pos opk...anyone know why I would ov a wk early?? I'm so confused. In my yr of tracking pre dd it was always within a day or so of the same time.

Il prob test again in morning I think. Iv just ours blue got INCREADIBLY horrid back ache the same place as I had the twinges the other weekend. Can barely move my husband hand to get me changed into my pjs I couldn't do it then mum came n propped me up onto a hot water bottle in bed in position it hurts least but still hurts. Iv never suffered from back ache so who knows what's going on. Iv been constipated for 4 days now too n I normally go every morning. Also shattered keep falling asleep fell asleep on couch at a party this evening! So who knows what's going on with me!


----------



## Nitengale

Fx for you bubble!!!


----------



## PeachDaisy

I've been pretty busy today so just now checking in. Things aren't good. I'm bleeding pretty steadily now and it's red, not just pink spotting. I'm cramping along with it. I'm pretty sure this is ending. If not it'll be a miracle. Hoping to make it til Monday for my appointment. But if it gets worse I will def be visiting the er tomorrow.


----------



## Renaendel

:(

I'll be thinking of you hon.


----------



## Bubblebrain

:cry: thinking of u too


----------



## Bubblebrain

Bfn still. Think my body just screwed up :cry:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I'm sorry I missed all this yesterday. 
Peach-how are you today? Did it stop or did you go to the er? How bad are the cramps. I've read several threads on here where ppl have bled on and off. Like I told you I thought I had my period with my son the first 2 months. Sending massive hugs and pos vibes. 
Bubble sorry about the bfn...still no af?
Mrs-how r u making out? 
Perse-just biding your time until ov time?
Ren-how r things with u?

Afm-i got a true pos opk today..compared to the others they were a tad fainter than control line. Ive never ov this early before. I hope its not a bad thing. Maybe my body is going to let me be pg to return to work?? I've had bronchitis for the past 5 days so maybe thats affecting it? Its affecting my temps as they are all over.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Wishing-how r things with u?


----------



## Renaendel

Good ready. My eyes are playing tricks on me on the ics. I think I just really want to see a positive hpt. I thought it was possible that I implanted Friday with the temp dip. If I did then my frer tomorrow should show something.


----------



## Wishing_

ReadynWaiting said:


> Wishing-how r things with u?

Sorry I haven't been on as much. I'm trying to stop thinking about TTC. I still want a baby! :cry: I'm also trying to find another job, mission impossible. I hope things are okay w/ everyone. Since I'm not TTC I told one of my friend that I'm going to be the father to her baby since the baby daddy seems to be cheating, had another kid with another female and all that good stuff. I can't wait to see baby Jacob. Only a week left I believe. I also took the lying ass back. He promised to change so right now its open relationship. He isn't to happy about it but he didn't want to stay friends so that as close as he gets to get me back for now.


----------



## persephone13

Hey ladies! Been busy visiting family - am currently at my inlaws, who are babysitting our four yr old niece for DH's sister. LOL I AM SO TIRED!!!

AF is particularly horrible this cycle, very heavy and only on CD 3. Cramps have ceased though and I'm drinking a nice big glass of wine.

Also Ready! I bought that book Making Babies! I'm loving it already!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Sounds busy perse! I had a few glasses of wine last night and have paid for it all day. 
It is a great book but not only for ttc. When I eat the way it says I should I feel great but the crap I've consumed the past week has left me craving fruits and veg. 
I think you just might be surprised how much better u feel and hopefully it gives you a hand with a quick bfp.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ren-did u want to post a pic of the test or wait for the frer?

Wishing-hopefully dh gets his crap together and values u and the relationship a bit more.


----------



## Renaendel

I had posted it to my journal and folks said the same thing when tweaking it. They think they see something then it is gone. I will wait for my frer tomorrow, but you are welcome to click my journal link if you want to peek at the test.


----------



## persephone13

Woohoo! Just bought a ton of Wonfo tests on Amazon!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Renae-i see a hint of a line. I really hope this is yhe start of ur bfp.


----------



## PeachDaisy

Sorry I haven't been around ladies. I've been admitted to the hospital. My levels have dropped by about a thousand. Had my ultrasound and they could see nothing still. My doctor admitted me just to be sure that my body is doing what it should and to decide on the next step. Could still be ectopic but we are pretty sure I'm just miscarrying. I'm numb and emotionally lost.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hey gals! Sorry I haven't been on much, busy weekend and DH has taken vacation so he has me busy. lol
Peach how are you???!!!
Ready-my cycles are so irregular that I have NO idea when to expect O, maybe you are just off this time?
Renea- I hope you get your BFP! Keep us posted. 
Wishing-I hope everything works out for you

AFM- I am just hanging out waiting for the big O but I have long cycles, 40+ days so it'll be a while before I get my O unless I have something crazy and O early, which based on my irregular cycles could happen. I am feeling good for a BFP in 2014 for all of us!!!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

each I am so sorry to hear this!! I will keep you in my thoughts and rayers. :hugs:


----------



## Renaendel

So sorry peach. I am glad they admitted you. Take care of your self and still keep us updated.


----------



## PeachDaisy

I'm officially miscarrying. My levels dropped from 2900 this morning down to 2400 already. So this is clearly a miscarriage and we will be letting it happen naturally. I'm just ready to be home and to deal with this. I want to thank all of you for the amazing support that you have given. This is even harder than I had imagined.


----------



## Nitengale

Looks like I just had an early miscarriage at 5 weeks. Today is CD1 as I have finally started to bleed. Hoping the bleeding won't take long and I can catch the next egg. I am assuming I will have a semi normal cycle as I tested bfn today meaning there is probably no hcg left in my system. 

:hugs: Peach!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Peach-i am so sorry you are experiencing this again. A loss at any stage is hard to go through. I hope you have a quick recovery. I'm sending you a huge hug!
Nite-im so sorry you are going through this too. Even if you try to stay neutral there is always that hope for new life at the back of our minds. Hugs your way too!!


----------



## Nitengale

Thanks Ready!! Been through enough ups and downs in my life to know that after every down there is an up!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

So sorry girls!! I will keep you both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Wishing_

ReadynWaiting said:


> Ren-did u want to post a pic of the test or wait for the frer?
> 
> Wishing-hopefully dh gets his crap together and values u and the relationship a bit more.

Amen to that! Lol


----------



## Wishing_

Omg im soo sorry Peach & Nite!


----------



## persephone13

So many hugs to you Peach, and you Nite. All my thoughts are with both of you. :hugs:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

HHappy New Year's ladies! I hope 2014 brings you everything you are looking for. 

My baby turns 1 tomorrow and I'm not sure if I can keep from crying. When it comes enjoy every minute because it goes by so quickly.


----------



## Nitengale

Happy New Years and happy birthday to your sweet little dd!


----------



## persephone13

Happy New Year all!


----------



## Wishing_

Happy New Years!!


----------



## Renaendel

Happy New Year!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Happy New Year ladies!! Hope you all had a wonderful day and I am hoping for some BFP this month!


----------



## persephone13

Mrs. Burch said:


> Happy New Year ladies!! Hope you all had a wonderful day and I am hoping for some BFP this month!

I did! Spent a quiet day with DH, and he's home today too since his work is having server issues and so no work for him to do. Right now we are watching the Hobbit Part 2 that he downloaded 

You?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hi ladies!
I hope everyone had a good new years? Mine was spent with dh and kids eating lobster and watching movies. 
Afm I think ov may actually be happening in the next day as I got a real pos opk (test line darker). My body has been gearing up for a wk which is so odd. Dh wants me to stop obsessively chking temp/cp etc and just let it happen. I think I can do that. I go back to work next wk and am going to be distracted by that so I can chill on ttc.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

persephone13 said:


> Mrs. Burch said:
> 
> 
> Happy New Year ladies!! Hope you all had a wonderful day and I am hoping for some BFP this month!
> 
> I did! Spent a quiet day with DH, and he's home today too since his work is having server issues and so no work for him to do. Right now we are watching the Hobbit Part 2 that he downloaded
> 
> You?Click to expand...

That sounds like fun! It snowed here last night but I am at work! blah I have been busy so that helps!

Ok so I hate calling my Dr but do you think I should??....The last two cycles are really irregular, my AF was literally 2 days of brown spotting, no red and that isn't normal for me also my cycles are not regular one was 38 and the other was 41 and now I just had a positive OPK yesterday (today was negative) with EW Cm and I am on CD 11 which would be REALLY early for O???? So even if I don't O for a few more days then that would make this cycle at max 28 days??!! I stopped taking BCP Oct. 5th so does it take this long to get it figured out or what do you gals think? I just hate being that person that calls and they say you are fine ya know!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs some ppl take a few cycles to get in to a reg pattern. However I believe cycles over 35 days are considered irregular so I would use that excuse to call your dr. They are there to answer your questions as well as the physical side of things. 
I'm not in healthcare but I am neurotic about reading up on things and I do know that it can take your body a while to find its natural rhythm when you have been taking bc for a while. Gl


----------



## Mrs. Burch

So I got the nerve to call! :haha: they said give it two more months, so this month and Feb and if I don't have a BFP then they want me to come in and she said there may be a possibility that I have PCOS but basically my "normal" is not normal!!:haha: Glad I called I kind of feel better I just hate calling and bothering them.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs- if you like to read a good book to look at is "making babies" by sami david. It is geared towards people with cycle irregularities.


----------



## Nitengale

Good to hear your updates. I am still bleeding :growlmad: Hope it stops soon. Other than that not too much to report on.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Nite-i hope you are doing well?

Peach-how are you making out? I'm sure devastated! My thoughts are with both of you.


----------



## persephone13

Well AF is over. Sort of. It lasted five days, like normal but still have spotting on Cd 6,7 and now 8. Really kind of annoyed!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ok so I think this is positive opk???!!! What do you guys think?

Perse-I know that feeling, I would hate it when my AF would do that! Ugh it is so annoying!

Ready- have you O'd yet?
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## PeachDaisy

Hi ladies. Sorry I've been away.

Nite - I'm right there with you. I wish this would end soon.

As of right now, my bleeding seems to have slowed. However, it's still there and so are the pains. I'm just ready for this part to be over so I can start healing emotionally. It's hard to start that process when you are reminded every time you use the restroom.

I hope the rest of you are well. Oh and Happy New Year. Sure hope 2014 is better to all of us.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Peach glad to hear from you! I hate this for you!! 

Nite I hope you are doing ok too!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs.- I would test again today say in a few hours and again tomorrow and compare. I thought I had pos opks until yesterday when my test line was darker than the control line. Act as though it is pos and bd like rabbits but I would test again. Do u temp?
I ov last night or today as I had a temp increase this am. As much as I thought I could relax maybe I'll try that for the tww. 
Peach-not much can be said to make you feel better other than I know how you feel. There is a light at the end of the tunnel...I just hope you see it soon. Xo


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ready I do temp. I dropped this am .31 so I am thinking that I will O pretty soon. I am hoping anyways. Unless it was like last month when I had the "false" positive opk's. I guess I was "gearing" up last month then didn't until later. You can look at my charts!! We BD'd the last two nights and will keep going until I think it is over. lol


----------



## Renaendel

2014 WILL be better for all of us! 

Good luck with ovulation ladies. Night and Peach my thoughts are with you two. I know you ladies are incredibly strong. We will get those babies!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Here is a pic of my opks. I thought cd 9 and 10 were pos until yesterday when it was blaring. My body has been working on oving all week because normally the test line is faint until the day before ov and my cp is low and hard. This week cp has been high and soft for days. Plus I've had ewcm for several days off and on. Let's hope it's a good sign. 
Peach and Nite-although we will be talking about ttc and our cycles please don't think you are not in our thoughts. I don't want any of it to come across is inconsiderate or insensitive. I truly am sorry for the both of you and know how you are feeling. :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







20140103_163319-1.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ReadynWaiting

ReadynWaiting said:


> Here is a pic of my opks. I thought cd 9 and 10 were pos until yesterday when it was blaring. My body has been working on oving all week because normally the test line is faint until the day before ov and my cp is low and hard. This week cp has been high and soft for days. Plus I've had ewcm for several days off and on. Let's hope it's a good sign.
> Peach and Nite-although we will be talking about ttc and our cycles please don't think you are not in our thoughts. I don't want any of it to come across is inconsiderate or insensitive. I truly am sorry for the both of you and know how you are feeling. :hugs:

The one on the left is yesterday.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ok! Great well I hope mine will be like that tonight or tomorrow! Yay keep bding! ;)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mine isn't always that dark either because I don't catch the big surge or its not that strong. I just test until my temp rises so I know I've ovd.


----------



## Nitengale

Absolutely no hard feelings here. The joy of others is truly what makes me happy! Hopefully this is my last day of bleeding, it's definitely slowed down a bunch. Not sure if I feel like ttc this month or not but I know how good DH is good at protecting. Lol So who knows. 

Hope you ladies catch that eggy!!

Peach: I am thinking of you honey. :hugs:


----------



## Nitengale

Hows it going ladies? 

I have finally finished bleeding. :thumbup: Not sure what this cycle will be like after 8 days of AF (normally 4 days)


----------



## Renaendel

Nitengale said:


> Hows it going ladies?
> 
> I have finally finished bleeding. :thumbup: Not sure what this cycle will be like after 8 days of AF (normally 4 days)

Glad the bleeding is over! My first cycle after MC was pretty normal. Though my body did make two attempts at ovulating rather than one. I was glad I was charting and doing OPKs. Supposedly you are more fertile this month?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hey ladies!
Nite-im glad the bleeding has stopped. Hopefully your cycle isn't too wacky. Are you going to continue ttc or take a break?


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Nite-glad to hear you finally stopped bleeding. 
Ready- did you O yet? Has it been confirmed with your temps? 
Ren- how are you?! 

I had that positive opk that I showed yesterday but nothing today, no line at all. I just hope I am not doing what I did last month and gear up and then not. I bought those cheap opks on Amazon, anyone used those before? I think they started with a W...?


----------



## Renaendel

Mrs. Burch said:


> Nite-glad to hear you finally stopped bleeding.
> Ready- did you O yet? Has it been confirmed with your temps?
> Ren- how are you?!
> 
> I had that positive opk that I showed yesterday but nothing today, no line at all. I just hope I am not doing what I did last month and gear up and then not. I bought those cheap opks on Amazon, anyone used those before? I think they started with a W...?

Wondfo- they work better for me than even the digis. I just use a cup set a timer on my phone and dip for exactly 3 seconds. I love them.

I am doing ok. My periods are really rough. Three months ago the doctors office had me go I to the ER because the pain was so bad. The morphine and Toradol couldn't take the pain away they had to find other meds. So now they just have me on a prescription of Percocet + 3advil every 8 hrs to reduce the prostaglandins. Tomorrow is day 5 so hopefully I will be done with the Percocet at least. Squeezing a baby out will be cake after this! I really hope my lmp date for my sticky bean will be 1/1/14.


----------



## Bubblebrain

Sorry I've not been on here.... Not much to report I'm now 10 days late and still testing negative it's driving me slowly insane!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs.-I just got my crosshairs today so I'm 3dpo which actually puts me ahead in my cycle. Af due on the 17th and I want to wait to test until the 18th. Fx'd that I can.
Ren- sorry that af causes so much pain. What is the reasoning? 
Bubble - have u ever been this late before? 
Perse-how r u?


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ren- that really sucks!!! I can't imagine!! Do they know why your AF is so awful??!!
Ready- fx for your BFP


----------



## Renaendel

None, I am seeing one of the obgyn surgeons at my hospital. She just said my lining looks very thick and healthy from the ultrasounds. My laparoscopy only showed powder burns from endo so nothing active. My options are birth control or just deal with it and hope I can get pregnant. I am alright with option #2. :thumbup: My husband gets how much pain I am in so he just takes care of stuff for those days. Then we trade off.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Thanks mrs. Fx'd we all get our bfps this month. 
Tomorrow is my last day of mat leave. I'm so sad to have to leave my little girl. I may have to buy a lottery ticket.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ren-that's nice of your dh, glad he gets it and helps you out! If go with option 2 also!!

Ready-I'll keep you in my prayers tomorrow as I am sure that must be extremely hard leaving your babies. I will work when dh and I have a baby. I'd like to just work pt but don't think that's an option. 

Bubble-how are you? Are you gonna call your dr?


----------



## Nitengale

Ren: sorry you have to go through so much pain but glad to hear how understanding DH is.

Ready: 3dpo already!! Not much longer to go! Sorry you have to go back to work, that is so hard. But hopefully you get preggers soon and then soon you will be home with your babies again! 

Mrs: do you think you o'ed? Come on eggy!

Bubble: that is a long wait, hope you are doing well, as that can be really frustrating!

As for me, I am going to lay low in the ttc department and take it easy for a bit. I guess I'll know when I'm ready again.


----------



## Nitengale

Wishing: how are you doing?

Peach: you too, how are you?


----------



## lizlovelust

Hi ladies, can I join? :)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Welcome lizlovelust!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Nite- glad to hear from you and glad you are doin ok! 
Hi Liz!! 

Afm- I'm still waiting for the cross hairs, I think I O'd on sat??!! I'm hopping we caught it!


----------



## PeachDaisy

Hi ladies. Sorry I've been away. I took last week off of work and kept to myself, which was very much needed.

I had my blood drawn on Saturday and my beta was down to 155. So it's pretty clear that this was in fact a miscarriage. I hate saying I'm glad that's what it was...but it's so much better than going through another ectopic. I go back again this Saturday for another draw and will weekly until it's at 0, if not by this Saturday already.

I've been doing a ton of thinking. I can't seem to get it out of my head that my doctor does nothing for low progesterone. I'm worried that I may naturally have low progesterone and if that is the case we will continue to go through losses, and that is not fair to us. So I'm thinking of looking into a different OB-GYN for when we start TTC again. One that will check my progesterone from the get go and offer supplements if needed. I can't help but to think that had my progesterone been checked sooner and supplements provided, that we may have been able to save this baby. I know there is the chance that it wouldn't have made a difference, but we will never know now.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs- I hope you caught that egg! When will u start testing?
Nite-thanks for the pep talk. Tomorrow is going to suck but I can get through it to work at getting pg and being with my lo again. 
Liz-whats going on with you?
Peach-its fortunate that it was a miscarriage over an ectopic as at least you can allow things to happen naturally vs drugs or surgeries. I hate that this didn't happen to be your rainbow and wish that it does happen fast for you. Xx


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Peach- so glad to hear from you, I think it is important to take time to yourself, I think we all need that! I def. think you should look into a new ob. My dh and I just started trying and I just called mine last week and they are already looking into seeing if there is something they can do to help. I think htat is how they should be. I mean you are the one paying for the tests and the rx's so if that is what you need then I don't understand why they can't do that for you?!! 

Ready- I thought you had to go back today, at least it won't be a stupid Monday! lol I will keep you in my thoughts. 

I am still not sure that I have O'd, I think I did on Sat or Sunday but who knows, my cycles are so crazy :wacko:!! I will start testing on 10DPO because I have NO self control and won't be able to wait! lol If I o'd on Sat then af would be due around the 17th or 19th. (Nov. my lp was 13 days but Dec. my lp was 15 days so again who knows)


----------



## lizlovelust

Well we have been ttc and NTNP for two and a half years now and nothing! Diagnosed with PCOS, I know I'm about to O I can just feel it and see it in my temps as they have been super low, I normally O around CD21, OHs been out of town for a week and won't be home until later tonight so if O can just hold off one more day maybe we can catch the eggy! :)


----------



## Mrs. Burch

lizlovelust said:


> Well we have been ttc and NTNP for two and a half years now and nothing! Diagnosed with PCOS, I know I'm about to O I can just feel it and see it in my temps as they have been super low, I normally O around CD21, OHs been out of town for a week and won't be home until later tonight so if O can just hold off one more day maybe we can catch the eggy! :)

My ob said something to me the other day about possibly having PCOS but I don't really know what it is. I haven't had a chance to google it yet. I hope you catch your egg! If so we will be close to the same!


----------



## lizlovelust

PCOS is having cysts on your ovaries, it causes wacky cycles, long cycles usually and not always Oing every cycle! Even with getting AF sometimes you won't O. It also makes OPKs positive, like for me OPKs are always dark positive no matter what most of the time, this is cause of the cysts! It's a pain in the butt!

Edit: my cycles can range from a normal length month to up to three months long!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

lizlovelust said:


> PCOS is having cysts on your ovaries, it causes wacky cycles, long cycles usually and not always Oing every cycle! Even with getting AF sometimes you won't O. It also makes OPKs positive, like for me OPKs are always dark positive no matter what most of the time, this is cause of the cysts! It's a pain in the butt!
> 
> Edit: my cycles can range from a normal length month to up to three months long!

Yes my ob said something about that. I have only been off of BCP since Oct so they are gonna give me this month and Feb to get a BFP then want me to come in if I am still crazy. Last cycle I had pos. OPK but didn't O until later in my cycle and I am really hoping that I am not doing that again this month! My cycles have been 34-41 days and If I O'd Sat then this cycle will only be about 27-29 days. This TTC stuff is WAY harder then what I thought it was going to be. I really don't know how people just accidentally get pego cause we are trying and it is hard! lol


----------



## lizlovelust

I'd suggest asking for clomid! It helps to include O, when I used it, it gave me three amazing follicles of which two eggs came out of! Although either eggs took OHs spermies, I think he has low sperm count.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

lizlovelust said:


> I'd suggest asking for clomid! It helps to include O, when I used it, it gave me three amazing follicles of which two eggs came out of! Although either eggs took OHs spermies, I think he has low sperm count.

Yeah he said something about putting me on a med if I don't get prego by March! I guess time will tell. Although I am hoping this isn't the case and we caught that silly egg this weekend!!! :winkwink:


----------



## lizlovelust

Awww good luck! I hope you did! I've Been waiting over two years to catch a dang egg!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Good afternoon ladies!
I wish I could be one of those girls that just goes with the flow and lets things happen. Unfortunately I'm a control freak with a touch of ocd. Fortunately I have had 2 amazing children and have pretty normal cycles. I feel for you that have to deal with other crap on top of the regular ttc stuff. I really hope you all get your forever baby soon.
I'm trying to make this day last forever or come up with a plan on how to stay home with dd but it looks like nothing will work. I need a paycheck...stupid money!!!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ready- I am a control freak too! My dh said the other day he thinks I need to stop temping, checking my cervical FLUID, (because he doesn't like the word mucus lol), and my cervix position and we just need to bd EVERY day! hahaha I said he would get tired of that after two weeks. I have tried to figure out how to stay home too, once we have a baby, but I make more then babysitters cost and my check pays some bills too! Stupid stupid bills and money. And I think it is only gonna get worse here in the US. They raised min. wage and that is great for those that make min wage but all that does is raise the cost of living and other bills (groceries, electric, etc.) and I am not getting a raise so that just makes it that much tighter in our budget. UGH never ending story huh.


----------



## lizlovelust

Isn't it stupid how when they raise min wage everything else raises? So what's the point of raises min wage then? Stupid Obama


----------



## Renaendel

So much to catch up on! I have heard many success stories with Clomid. Yay for proactive doctors. I never guessed I wouldn't be pregnant or have a kid by now.

The witch has finally left the building so it is time to start getting a lot of eggs ready.


----------



## Bubblebrain

Mainly feel normal - still getting the odd few cramps and my skins spottier than usual and lots of discharge but nothing extremely out of ordinary and no signs of af either. I use to have very irregular cycles before I went on pill aged 18 but iv been off pill about a year and been regular ever since I came off. 
So it's all very strange. Iv been told not to test again till I miss second period I just wana keep testin over n over to get an answer lol!


----------



## Bubblebrain

Mrs I really hope you caught that egg!!!!! :)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-tell dh that the day of ov and the day after when I was telling my dh that we had to dtd he was like "really? I don't feel like it, thats all we have been doing! "
Haha so I said listen to what ur saying. Normally u r dry humping my leg looking for something and now its in front of u and u don't want it!!!! I got my way cuz he knows its necessary but it does lose its appeal when u go by the clock (or opk, cp, cf etc). 
Things are kinda crazy in the states. U guys have been getting crap thrown at u for years now. I wish I could be one of those crazy ladies on extreme couponing that stays at home with her kids and plans these $1000 grocery shops for 5000 tubes of toothpaste and 1000 energy bars and survives that way. Lol in canada we don't have the coupons or store matching the price of coupons...but we have healthcare so ill take that.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bubble-i can't believe you are still in limbo. That is frustrating. I would have spent sooo much on hpts by now if I were u. I like to know (part of my control issues lol).


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Bubblebrain said:


> Mrs I really hope you caught that egg!!!!! :)




ReadynWaiting said:


> Mrs-tell dh that the day of ov and the day after when I was telling my dh that we had to dtd he was like "really? I don't feel like it, thats all we have been doing! "
> Haha so I said listen to what ur saying. Normally u r dry humping my leg looking for something and now its in front of u and u don't want it!!!! I got my way cuz he knows its necessary but it does lose its appeal when u go by the clock (or opk, cp, cf etc).
> Things are kinda crazy in the states. U guys have been getting crap thrown at u for years now. I wish I could be one of those crazy ladies on extreme couponing that stays at home with her kids and plans these $1000 grocery shops for 5000 tubes of toothpaste and 1000 energy bars and survives that way. Lol in canada we don't have the coupons or store matching the price of coupons...but we have healthcare so ill take that.

Bubble- Are you sure of your O day? I would call the dr or are they the ones that said to wait until you miss AF again? I would be going NUTS!!

Ready-I am dying laughing! I don't really tell DH that it is "O" time so it can still be kind of fun! He just knows because I want it A LOT more then normal! 
Yes things are crazy here and believe me that couponing is not normal! lol I do use some coupons but really I don't know how much they help and you can't work if you coupon because to me it is a full time job of its own! hahaha


----------



## youngmommy26

Hey ladies, thought I would post in this thread. and introduce myself. I am 27 DH is 38. We have an amazing 6 year old boy with severe autism, but he is such an amazingly smart little boy. Me and DH have been TTC#2 for 2 years now. Lots of dissapointing bfns. I am either on 1DPO or 2DPO not quite sure as I ran out of OPK's. waiting on FF to give me my crosshairs tomarrow if my temps stays elevated. My chart is in my signature if you want to take a look at it, as this is my first month temping so am pretty new to all of it. I am just having really bad luck this cycle. I ordered my wonfo's but they got delayed due to the Holidays and then the horrible 18 inches of snow last night that we got, and I couldn't get the First Response ovulation strips to register positive for some reason, but had all the signs I have every month around this time, High and soft cervix, tons of EWCM, cramping, and a massive dip in tempature. My cycles are pretty regular at 29 days, so we will see. I started using softcups this cycle, so I hope they work. The last 2 times we BD I had DH do his business in the cup before I put it in...:laugh2: he's a pretty good sport through all of this! If I don't get my BFP this month, I'm starting DH on fertilaid and countboost, I will also start a prenatal vitamin and put us both on royal jelly and bee pollen. Does anyone have any recommendations on what prenatals are good to use? or should I just take fertilaid for women?


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hi youngmommy welcome!! I am sorry to hear about your long journey, I hope this turns around for you!! Your DH sounds like he is a pretty good sport! Your chart looks good! I hate it having to wake up at the same time everyday but it is worth it to me to know exactly when I O'd! I take prenatal vitamins but I just buy the Wal-Mart brand and I don't know if it is any better/worse then the rest. I also just started this cycle using pre-seed, we will see if it helped or not! Keep us posted and hopefully you caught that silly egg and will get your cross hairs tomorrow!


----------



## youngmommy26

Mrs. Burch said:


> Hi youngmommy welcome!! I am sorry to hear about your long journey, I hope this turns around for you!! Your DH sounds like he is a pretty good sport! Your chart looks good! I hate it having to wake up at the same time everyday but it is worth it to me to know exactly when I O'd! I take prenatal vitamins but I just buy the Wal-Mart brand and I don't know if it is any better/worse then the rest. I also just started this cycle using pre-seed, we will see if it helped or not! Keep us posted and hopefully you caught that silly egg and will get your cross hairs tomorrow!

thank you so much. yeah Dh is an amazing person, I have known him for 9 years, he is just the bees knees! :laugh2: Yeah my temps were pretty awkward in the beginning, but they seemed to have leveled out. Oh ok, the walmart brand is probably pretty cheap. I was just trying to get some recommendations for some, because the fertilaid for women is like 30 bucks for a one month supply, seems like a lot of money, expecially when DH is starting fertilaid which is 30 and countboost which is 20 so that's 50 a month just for his supplements! I don't have any fertility issues, which I am thankful everyday for. but i'm pretty certain DH has a low sperm count, which is why we are going to take the fertilaid and countboost. Can't wait to see my crosshairs tomarrow, I haven't had the chance to see FF work it's magic, pretty exciting stuff! :laugh2:


----------



## Wishing_

Hey ladies! Its been a while. Hows everyone's journey going?

AFM: I can't stop wanting a baby. I found out my mother had her period throughout her pregnancy which kind of got me thinking about my weird period. My stomach have been expamdimg ehich is weird because since the drama with the hubby I barely eat.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Young-yeah a month supply of the Walmart brand is $7!!! My dh makes fun if me and says my butt squeaks when I walk cause I am tight with money!! Lol

Wishing-glad to hear from you!! Have you taken a hpt? Is it still positive? Did you call the dr?!!!


----------



## youngmommy26

Mrs. Burch said:


> Young-yeah a month supply of the Walmart brand is $7!!! My dh makes fun if me and says my butt squeaks when I walk cause I am tight with money!! Lol
> 
> Wishing-glad to hear from you!! Have you taken a hpt? Is it still positive? Did you call the dr?!!!

:haha:


----------



## lizlovelust

Hey youngmommy! :) glad to see you here!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hi youngmommy-fx'd this is your month. Especially with all of the effort and money you are putting in to it. The last bottle of prenatals I bought before the one I have now was from costco and it was the best price. I always check the label for iron and folic acid...the rest is whats commonly found in a reg multivitamin. 
Wishing-did you see your dr?


----------



## Wishing_

Im not sure if I should test. Even though we aren't trying it would still hurt if I get a bfn.


----------



## lizlovelust

OH and I should be getting down to the BDing tomorrow! As he won't be home I guess until super super late/early in the morning! Buuuuutttttttt my temp shows I. Still haven't Oed, i think my temp will spike tomorrow!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Good luck liz!


----------



## persephone13

Hi ladies!! I'm still waiting to O, which apparently is supposed to be CD24 but I'm using OPKs and cm/cp as well because I don't trust that it will be the same day. 

When you ladies have watery cm is it still a bit creamy? Or like really just wet and clear?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hi perse:wave:! When mine is watery it isn't totally clear, its almost as though the creamy is watered down. When I have ewcm its clear just like egg whites.


----------



## persephone13

ReadynWaiting said:


> Hi perse:wave:! When mine is watery it isn't totally clear, its almost as though the creamy is watered down. When I have ewcm its clear just like egg whites.

Hmmm ok well I have that today!! Maybe I will o early this month!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hey perse! Mine is usually clear and really wet like but sometimes it is like watered down creamy and sometimes my ew has a little white tint to it. So idk??!!

Liz fx!!
Wishing I'd call your dr!


----------



## youngmommy26

Liz-thank you so much!

ReadynWaiting, thanks a lot. how much folic acid and iron needs to be taken while TTC? I am anemic and had to take iron supplements when I was pregnant with DS, but they made me so sick, I have a sensitivity to it. Will the amount in a multi vitamin make me sick like that?


----------



## youngmommy26

Liz-thank you so much!

ReadynWaiting, thanks a lot. how much folic acid and iron needs to be taken while TTC? I am anemic and had to take iron supplements when I was pregnant with DS, but they made me so sick, I have a sensitivity to it. Will the amount in a multi vitamin make me sick like that?


----------



## persephone13

Mrs. Burch said:


> Hey perse! Mine is usually clear and really wet like but sometimes it is like watered down creamy and sometimes my ew has a little white tint to it. So idk??!!
> 
> Liz fx!!
> Wishing I'd call your dr!

Thanks hun! I'm not sure...I had like the tiniest miniscule amount of EWCM tonight, I'm not even sure it counts...SIGH. :shrug:


----------



## Wishing_

I have to call them anyways to get my breast cyst double checked.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Liz
What to Look for in Prenatal Vitamins

Look for a prenatal vitamin that includes:***

400*micrograms (mcg) of folic acid.400 IU of vitamin D.200 to 300 milligrams (mg) ofcalcium.70 mg of vitamin C.3 mg of thiamine.2 mg of riboflavin.20 mg of niacin.6 mcg of vitamin B12.10 mg of vitamin E.15 mg of zinc.17 mg of iron.
I look for a min of 1000mcg of folic acid but these are the minimum you should look for. Folic acid, iron and calcium are most important.


----------



## lizlovelust

Well temp sky rocketed today so I'm pretty sure it's O day and I should be able to BD later today cause OH will be home! Woo!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

I am so freaking bummed today! My temp dropped today which means I didn't freaking O!!! :growlmad: I am so sick of these stupid cycles I had two positive opks last week! This means that it is going to be another long cycle and now I have NO idea when I will O! And honestly at this point I am sick of BDing every day!!!!!!!!! UGh I am so mad right now!!!:nope:


----------



## Mrs. Burch

youngmommy26 said:


> Liz-thank you so much!
> 
> ReadynWaiting, thanks a lot. how much folic acid and iron needs to be taken while TTC? I am anemic and had to take iron supplements when I was pregnant with DS, but they made me so sick, I have a sensitivity to it. Will the amount in a multi vitamin make me sick like that?

Young-I ALWAYS have to eat something or drink a whole glass of milk when I take my vitamins or it makes me throw up!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ready how are you doing today?! Hope your day goes by very quickly!!


----------



## persephone13

lizlovelust said:


> Well temp sky rocketed today so I'm pretty sure it's O day and I should be able to BD later today cause OH will be home! Woo!

I thought O happened on the day your temp dipped? And then 1 DPO was the high temp rise.


----------



## lizlovelust

Mrs. Burch, have you been tested for PCOS?


----------



## lizlovelust

persephone13 said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Well temp sky rocketed today so I'm pretty sure it's O day and I should be able to BD later today cause OH will be home! Woo!
> 
> I thought O happened on the day your temp dipped? And then 1 DPO was the high temp rise.Click to expand...

I think it can happen both, FF usually gives me crosshairs on my first high temp day? And sometimes my day before high temp... :shrug:


----------



## persephone13

lizlovelust said:


> persephone13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Well temp sky rocketed today so I'm pretty sure it's O day and I should be able to BD later today cause OH will be home! Woo!
> 
> I thought O happened on the day your temp dipped? And then 1 DPO was the high temp rise.Click to expand...
> 
> I think it can happen both, FF usually gives me crosshairs on my first high temp day? And sometimes my day before high temp... :shrug:Click to expand...

Ohh that is good to know!! I bought Zestica today, which is the Canadian equivalent to Pre-Seed so I am hoping that will help us out too. Super expensive though, $36 for a 20ml bottle the size of a tampon...


----------



## Mrs. Burch

persephone13 said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Well temp sky rocketed today so I'm pretty sure it's O day and I should be able to BD later today cause OH will be home! Woo!
> 
> I thought O happened on the day your temp dipped? And then 1 DPO was the high temp rise.Click to expand...




lizlovelust said:


> Mrs. Burch, have you been tested for PCOS?

I think for me it usually dips then the next day or two after the dip, not necessarily the spike, I usually get the "spike" and that is 1dpo. 

Liz no I called the OB last week and they told me that if I don't have a BFP by March then they want me to come in and run some tests and the nurse that I talked to said she thinks that may be what it is. IDK but it is really frustrating. 

Perse- I bought the Pre-seed for this month too! I bought mine at good ol Wal-Mart and it was $20 for 40g (1.4 OZ) which is a small tube! We have used it twice and Dh doesn't seem to mind it! I didn't mind it either really just don't use too much or it gets messy. I didn't use the applicators I just used my finer. sorry if tmi


----------



## lizlovelust

Well either way if we BD tonight we should catch the egg, weather it's O day or 1DPO, cause you can catch egg at 1DPO! So I hope we catch it!


----------



## Renaendel

Hope you lovely ladies are having a wonderful morning.

By the time my temp spikes my egg is long dead. I can feel the follicle rupturing and get a bit of blood. By temp rise my cervix is already closed and my cm infertile. It takes about 6-12 hrs from the follicle rupture pain until my Lh surge on a stick. I asked my dr about this because it seemed backwards and she informed me that was correct. LH spikes in blood first and you then ovulate, it takes a bit of time for the hormone to reach your urine. So it is typical to feel O a bit before your opk turns positive. Fertility friend is sometimes dumb though and places my ovulation date on temp rise. I just override it when it does that.

I only tell you this because I worry that some people always wait until temp rise to have sex. It hurts your chances soooo much, and makes it impossible for most ladies. There may be a few lucky ones. I don't want you to find out months from now that only having sex on temp rise doesn't work for you. That would be heartbreaking and I wouldn't wish it on anyone. If DH were out of town before today that sucks and I am so sorry. I believe O-1 is statistically the best day for nookie.

I hope that doesn't come across as mean or harsh. I just want us all to be successful and get our take home babies. I am on my second year of trying for mine.


----------



## youngmommy26

ReadynWaiting said:


> Liz
> What to Look for in Prenatal Vitamins
> 
> Look for a prenatal vitamin that includes:***
> 
> 400*micrograms (mcg) of folic acid.400 IU of vitamin D.200 to 300 milligrams (mg) ofcalcium.70 mg of vitamin C.3 mg of thiamine.2 mg of riboflavin.20 mg of niacin.6 mcg of vitamin B12.10 mg of vitamin E.15 mg of zinc.17 mg of iron.
> I look for a min of 1000mcg of folic acid but these are the minimum you should look for. Folic acid, iron and calcium are most important.

thanks for that, now I know what to look for in vitamins. I had a question. FF didn't give me my crosshairs, how come they didn't? My chart is in my signature. I had 3 higher temps after my dip, but it's not giving me anything.


----------



## youngmommy26

Mrs. Burch said:


> youngmommy26 said:
> 
> 
> Liz-thank you so much!
> 
> ReadynWaiting, thanks a lot. how much folic acid and iron needs to be taken while TTC? I am anemic and had to take iron supplements when I was pregnant with DS, but they made me so sick, I have a sensitivity to it. Will the amount in a multi vitamin make me sick like that?
> 
> Young-I ALWAYS have to eat something or drink a whole glass of milk when I take my vitamins or it makes me throw up!Click to expand...

hmm a glass of milk, that sounds like a good idea! I heard that Soy Milk helps with conception, is that true?


----------



## lizlovelust

I don't wait until temp rise to BD, I just can't BD until today cause OHs been out of town. But I have asked my doctor and said that the egg usually lives 24-36 hours after it releases. So usually you have a day or two after it's released to get it fertilized! :)


----------



## Renaendel

lizlovelust said:


> I don't wait until temp rise to BD, I just can't BD until today cause OHs been out of town. But I have asked my doctor and said that the egg usually lives 24-36 hours after it releases. So usually you have a day or two after it's released to get it fertilized! :)


Whew, ok we'll tell DH to travel safely. Great luck bedding tonight!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

youngmommy26 said:


> ReadynWaiting said:
> 
> 
> Liz
> What to Look for in Prenatal Vitamins
> 
> Look for a prenatal vitamin that includes:***
> 
> 400*micrograms (mcg) of folic acid.400 IU of vitamin D.200 to 300 milligrams (mg) ofcalcium.70 mg of vitamin C.3 mg of thiamine.2 mg of riboflavin.20 mg of niacin.6 mcg of vitamin B12.10 mg of vitamin E.15 mg of zinc.17 mg of iron.
> I look for a min of 1000mcg of folic acid but these are the minimum you should look for. Folic acid, iron and calcium are most important.
> 
> thanks for that, now I know what to look for in vitamins. I had a question. FF didn't give me my crosshairs, how come they didn't? My chart is in my signature. I had 3 higher temps after my dip, but it's not giving me anything.Click to expand...


I bet if you have another higher temp tomorrow that it will put it on cd15 as your O day!



youngmommy26 said:


> Mrs. Burch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youngmommy26 said:
> 
> 
> Liz-thank you so much!
> 
> ReadynWaiting, thanks a lot. how much folic acid and iron needs to be taken while TTC? I am anemic and had to take iron supplements when I was pregnant with DS, but they made me so sick, I have a sensitivity to it. Will the amount in a multi vitamin make me sick like that?
> 
> Young-I ALWAYS have to eat something or drink a whole glass of milk when I take my vitamins or it makes me throw up!Click to expand...
> 
> hmm a glass of milk, that sounds like a good idea! I heard that Soy Milk helps with conception, is that true?Click to expand...

YES it does! Soy Milk will make you regular. I just drink skim milk though cause I do not like the soy milk. I know people that love it but I just don't. I really don't even like milk but I buy like a chocolate powder to put in it for my breakfast and I can drink it now, actually now I kind of like it and can drink it for more then just breakfast.


----------



## youngmommy26

Mrs. Burch said:


> youngmommy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ReadynWaiting said:
> 
> 
> Liz
> What to Look for in Prenatal Vitamins
> 
> Look for a prenatal vitamin that includes:***
> 
> 400*micrograms (mcg) of folic acid.400 IU of vitamin D.200 to 300 milligrams (mg) ofcalcium.70 mg of vitamin C.3 mg of thiamine.2 mg of riboflavin.20 mg of niacin.6 mcg of vitamin B12.10 mg of vitamin E.15 mg of zinc.17 mg of iron.
> I look for a min of 1000mcg of folic acid but these are the minimum you should look for. Folic acid, iron and calcium are most important.
> 
> thanks for that, now I know what to look for in vitamins. I had a question. FF didn't give me my crosshairs, how come they didn't? My chart is in my signature. I had 3 higher temps after my dip, but it's not giving me anything.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet if you have another higher temp tomorrow that it will put it on cd15 as your O day!
> 
> 
> 
> youngmommy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. Burch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youngmommy26 said:
> 
> 
> Liz-thank you so much!
> 
> ReadynWaiting, thanks a lot. how much folic acid and iron needs to be taken while TTC? I am anemic and had to take iron supplements when I was pregnant with DS, but they made me so sick, I have a sensitivity to it. Will the amount in a multi vitamin make me sick like that?Click to expand...
> 
> Young-I ALWAYS have to eat something or drink a whole glass of milk when I take my vitamins or it makes me throw up!Click to expand...
> 
> hmm a glass of milk, that sounds like a good idea! I heard that Soy Milk helps with conception, is that true?Click to expand...
> 
> YES it does! Soy Milk will make you regular. I just drink skim milk though cause I do not like the soy milk. I know people that love it but I just don't. I really don't even like milk but I buy like a chocolate powder to put in it for my breakfast and I can drink it now, actually now I kind of like it and can drink it for more then just breakfast.Click to expand...

oh ok. I will try drinking milk with my vitamins. Someone just told me because I had a really high temp of like 97.9 before my dip, there saying that FF won't give me my crosshairs until I get a temp of over 97.9 for 3 days? I remember that day, I woke up way early because I was really hot and sweating and had to use the adjuster. I'm hoping that one really high temp didn't mess up my chart for this month.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

I don't know about that I think you O'd on cd 15!


----------



## youngmommy26

ok on CD 10 I am remembering now, that was the day I got the 97.98 temp. I was tossing and turning that nigh all night, I couldn't get comfortable and I was really really hot. I don't think I slept a continuous 3 hours that whole night. so i'm thinking maybe that is why it was so high, because none of my other temps were that high, so I went into FF and just adjusted the temp a little bit to roughly around what my other temps have been and it gave me my crosshairs. it says I ovulated on CD15 which I was 100% positive I did on CD15. do you think the chart looks good now? I believe that one temp screwed up everything on my chart this month.


----------



## youngmommy26

ok on CD 10 I am remembering now, that was the day I got the 97.98 temp. I was tossing and turning that nigh all night, I couldn't get comfortable and I was really really hot. I don't think I slept a continuous 3 hours that whole night. so i'm thinking maybe that is why it was so high, because none of my other temps were that high, so I went into FF and just adjusted the temp a little bit to roughly around what my other temps have been and it gave me my crosshairs. it says I ovulated on CD15 which I was 100% positive I did on CD15. do you think the chart looks good now? I believe that one temp screwed up everything on my chart this month.


----------



## youngmommy26

sorry for dbl posting! but I think you are right!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

I think that is it!! fx that you get your bfp!! When will you test?


----------



## youngmommy26

Mrs. Burch said:


> I think that is it!! fx that you get your bfp!! When will you test?

well I just got my huge package of wondfo's so I figured I would start testing around 11DPO? and I have one FRER i'm going to use when I get closer to AF. I really hope i get my :bfp: it's been almost 2 years of this, I really really want it so much. what day do you think I should test? also I can't believe how noticable my dip was, I have looked at a lot of women's charts and a lot of women don't get a massive dip like I got, it was pretty much unmistakable. it was crazy looking. I don't know though, is a huge dip like that common?


----------



## Mrs. Burch

I hope you get your BFP too! I usually start testing at 11dpo too! I usually have some what of a dip, not always drastic. I think that is great it is easier to see your O when you have a bigger dip!


----------



## Wishing_

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Wishing what did your dr say?
Ready how was your first day back?


----------



## persephone13

UM BIG TMI NEWS. I have EWCM! This is a FIRST! LIKE ACTUALLY ENOUGH TO SEE. I am grinning like a mad fool right now. I'm ridiculous but I had to share it with you.


----------



## lizlovelust

I'm out, no BDing tonight. I'm getting so close to just giving up and to stop trying. :(


----------



## persephone13

lizlovelust said:


> I'm out, no BDing tonight. I'm getting so close to just giving up and to stop trying. :(


Oh no, what happened?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Wow you ladies have been busy today!
I have read all the posts but there were so many I don't know where to start. 
Afm I'm not going to make this a pity party for me but since Mrs asked...my 1st day back SUCKED! I was super emotional and hated all of it. It doesn't help that I don't like where I work and my boss. I had to keep myself from walking out the door all day long.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ready-I'm sorry that really sucks!! I'm thankful I have a job I love and a boss that pretty much lets me run everything! Hopefully tomorrow will be better for you!!


----------



## lizlovelust

Hubby has to work tonight :(


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Liz- sorry that u don't get to bd. 

Perse-yay for ewcm...go start dry humping dh leg! 
Mrs-thanks for the support. I wish I loved my job. Its more the negative atmosphere in our office that just drains me. Things seem to be worse than before I left. I just need to put my head down and hopefully get pg this month so I only have to work for 9 months. 
I really hope someone gets a bfp this month. Odds are good that the bfps are going to start soon. Im 5dpo but want to wait until I miss af to test. I have a cheapie left and 2 digis but I'm challenging myself to hold off until af is late.


----------



## persephone13

So sorry to hear that you had a bad first day, I imagine it is so hard! :hugs: and I'm here if you need to vent!

More EWCM tonight, slightly pink...who knows what that means. OPKs are getting progressively darker.


----------



## Renaendel

Persephone I hope this is your month! Girls we need our 2014 bfps. Ready sorry about your job. Maybe you can get pregnant super fast.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Well day 2 isn't much better. Only teared up as I was driving to work lol. I hate this!
How is everyone doing?


----------



## persephone13

ReadynWaiting said:


> Well day 2 isn't much better. Only teared up as I was driving to work lol. I hate this!
> How is everyone doing?

Aww, Ready! I am late today and it is so cold I have a headache. Some slight cramping today so maybe today is O day! I'm not getting my hopes up as this is what happened last month so we will see...


----------



## Mrs. Burch

ReadynWaiting said:


> Well day 2 isn't much better. Only teared up as I was driving to work lol. I hate this!
> How is everyone doing?

Ready that sucks so sorry! :hugs: 
Perse-Yay super excited for your EW CM!! 
Liz- sorry you didn't get to bd, it sucks when dh has to work late!

AFM I had another temp spike today so who knows when I will O :shrug: I am waiting to get my Wondfo's that I ordered, hopefully they will be here soon cause I only have one more opk left at home for today. There is a line and it seems to be progressing but IDK! SO irritating!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Perse-fx'd you ov today or soon. 
Mrs-I really hope you have ov or will soon. 
I'm sorry that ur bodies are being silly!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Thanks Ready! I am not really trying to complain, as I know some of you gals have been ttc for a long time. We have only been at it for two months so I am still trying to figure everything out! And my body has never been the "typical" case I am usually that 1 out of 150 girl! lol So I don't know why I would expect this to be different! I am now looking at it like a challenge, because I can't stand to lose!! Bring it on and ring the gauntlet! lol :haha:


----------



## persephone13

That's a good attitude Mrs Burch!! 

I am super emotional today, everything seems to upset me. I want to crawl into a hole.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Perse- I am sorry to hear that but I think you are Oing! I did that last month and then I got my cross hairs and I looked back and it was the day I O'd!!


----------



## persephone13

Mrs. Burch said:


> Perse- I am sorry to hear that but I think you are Oing! I did that last month and then I got my cross hairs and I looked back and it was the day I O'd!!

Well that makes me feel a bit better! Did you also eat a whole box of donut holes?? Lol I couldn't help myself. Obviously my hormones are crazy today...


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hahaha dying laughing but I didn't but only because I don't like donuts! I probably did however eat 20lbs of chocolate!


----------



## youngmommy26

hey ladies, i'm 4DPO today, very crampy, sore bb's around the nipple and under armpit area. cramping, and having watery/creamy CM. it's like really watery with globs of white in it. it's not a yeast infection, it's just really weird mixture. Last night me and DH dtd and before anything happened I got all worked up and I was just pouring watery cm all down the sides of my legs and stuff...sorry (tmi) I never get that wet before we bd. it was really weird. I don't have a lot right now, it's just moist. but last night when I got all worked up it just poured out like a faucet. I'm trying not to get my hopes up, it's been almost 2 years and I keep getting dissapointed every cycle, I guess i'm just in a negative nancy mood and think it's never going to happen for me.


----------



## youngmommy26

hey ladies, i'm 4DPO today, very crampy, sore bb's around the nipple and under armpit area. cramping, and having watery/creamy CM. it's like really watery with globs of white in it. it's not a yeast infection, it's just really weird mixture. Last night me and DH dtd and before anything happened I got all worked up and I was just pouring watery cm all down the sides of my legs and stuff...sorry (tmi) I never get that wet before we bd. it was really weird. I don't have a lot right now, it's just moist. but last night when I got all worked up it just poured out like a faucet. I'm trying not to get my hopes up, it's been almost 2 years and I keep getting dissapointed every cycle, I guess i'm just in a negative nancy mood and think it's never going to happen for me.


----------



## Bubblebrain

Wow I don't come on one day and there's 7 pages of new posts lol! Too much to catch up on when I'm tired hope you are all ok. Still nothing for me, waiting for tests to arrive in post lol


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Young- I hope this is your month, I can't imagine trying for 2 years! Have you talked to your OB? 

Have any of you gals heard of taking Geritol Complete vitamins? I have read on here and some other sites that it is supposed to have "a baby at the end of every bottle". Something about it produces more fertile cm? It is super cheap like $8 for a bottle of 100 pills. It is made for geriatrics but I have read several posts that people swear by it! I guess you take them starting day 1 of your cycle and don't stop until you get your BFP. Some women also take the prenatal vitamins with it and some don't, I think I would just to be safe. What are you guys' thoughts???


----------



## persephone13

Mrs. Burch said:


> Hahaha dying laughing but I didn't but only because I don't like donuts! I probably did however eat 20lbs of chocolate!

Honestly I was starving today! I had eaten my lunch and all my snacks by 11:45am!

And then I ate the donuts! 

I'm trying not to get my hopes up but I'm pretty happy about how normal this cycle seems, and I've not had a lot of symptoms like I did the last two. Maybe this is going to sound crazy but I feel like my body had to get used to DH's swimmers. Like now my body knows they aren't terrible infectious invaders or something. LOL.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Perse-you are funny!! Maybe that is my problem too!! My body is screaming get this "CRAP" outta here...KIIILLLL it ALLL!! hahahaha:haha:


----------



## persephone13

Mrs. Burch said:


> Young- I hope this is your month, I can't imagine trying for 2 years! Have you talked to your OB?
> 
> Have any of you gals heard of taking Geritol Complete vitamins? I have read on here and some other sites that it is supposed to have "a baby at the end of every bottle". Something about it produces more fertile cm? It is super cheap like $8 for a bottle of 100 pills. It is made for geriatrics but I have read several posts that people swear by it! I guess you take them starting day 1 of your cycle and don't stop until you get your BFP. Some women also take the prenatal vitamins with it and some don't, I think I would just to be safe. What are you guys' thoughts???

I have never heard of those but if people are having good results, why not? My only concern with it is that sometimes dramatically stopping a vitamin or supplement can affect the pregnancy. I know some people who had tht happen when they were taking vitex to get pg and then had a m/c when they stopped.


----------



## persephone13

Mrs. Burch said:


> Perse-you are funny!! Maybe that is my problem too!! My body is screaming get this "CRAP" outta here...KIIILLLL it ALLL!! hahahaha:haha:

LOL!! I mean technically they are invaders but maybe we have to build up an immunity to them!! Haha


----------



## Mrs. Burch

persephone13 said:


> Mrs. Burch said:
> 
> 
> Young- I hope this is your month, I can't imagine trying for 2 years! Have you talked to your OB?
> 
> Have any of you gals heard of taking Geritol Complete vitamins? I have read on here and some other sites that it is supposed to have "a baby at the end of every bottle". Something about it produces more fertile cm? It is super cheap like $8 for a bottle of 100 pills. It is made for geriatrics but I have read several posts that people swear by it! I guess you take them starting day 1 of your cycle and don't stop until you get your BFP. Some women also take the prenatal vitamins with it and some don't, I think I would just to be safe. What are you guys' thoughts???
> 
> I have never heard of those but if people are having good results, why not? My only concern with it is that sometimes dramatically stopping a vitamin or supplement can affect the pregnancy. I know some people who had tht happen when they were taking vitex to get pg and then had a m/c when they stopped.Click to expand...

Huh now I did see that some of them did say that they got preg but then did have a m/c, maybe that was why.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hey girls ok I need help! Is this pos or what do you think? My temp went up today so maybe it will go down tomorrow and I will O then????? ugh I am going crazy!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mrs. Burch

here is a better pic maybe
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## persephone13

Mrs. Burch said:


> here is a better pic maybe

YES YES YES! That is def darker then the Control line!!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

I thought so too but ugh with this all up and down it is hard to know exactly!! Here is to Bding now until Sexy Sunday! lol


----------



## persephone13

Mrs. Burch said:


> I thought so too but ugh with this all up and down it is hard to know exactly!! Here is to Bding now until Sexy Sunday! lol

We are in the same boat, I was "supposed" to O on cd24...I'm on CD13 today! It makes no sense, so I'm just watching the signs and seeing how it goes. Worst case? We BD when we don't have to...DARN! ;)


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hahaha good way to think about it, I will tell ya my Dh hasn't complained! Well except for last night when I just wanted to go to bed!


----------



## Renaendel

Beautiful OPK!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-totally positive! Get that man naked and jump on!!! Haha
Perse-I get like that a few days before af...I could eat a truckload of anything sweet. I hope o time is happening. 
Bubble-I don't know how you have waited this long and still not had blood drawn. I'm so not good living in limbo. I so hope its because u r pg. 
Afm-today after work I was leaning over while sitting playing with dd and when I sat up I thought I had torn something in my lower abs. Its still a bit tender. It was very odd.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ready- is it implantation?! Fx 
Ok so since I am such a control freak I took another opk tonight, it's a Walmart brand, a little better then the Dollar tree ones!  here it is and that line closest to the arrow is the test the second line is the control. It came up really quickly and is much darker I person the what the pic is showing. I really hope this is it, I do feel some like tiny pinches around my ovaries so hopefully it will be it!!! Fx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Looks awesome mrs! Go get it on and make a baby!!!
I don't know what is going on but I wanted to document to see. I had a distinct pulled muscle feeling when I believe dd implanted.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

It sounds promising Ready!!
Quick question I am trying to figure out this open/closed thing. If it's open does it feel like a tiny pin hole in the middle?!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-I've had babies so mine is different right off but when mine is closed its just like taking my middle finger and pressing the tip of my nose. The hole feels like a small pinhole. When im fertile its squishy and soft and the hole is just a tad smaller than the end of my middle finger and almost feels like a slit rather than a round hole.


----------



## Renaendel

Mrs. -Your body is trying to pop an egg for sure!
Ready- I hope this is it for you! It sounds promising.


----------



## persephone13

I feel really good about us ladies! I think for sure something good is going to happen this month! 

AFM - I feel like a bag of crap. LOL. My energy is like -1000 and my head won't stop pounding, and I have about six pimples on my face. I must look SUPER ATTRACTIVE right now. I'm like three seconds away from bed. I'm contemplating how bad it would be if I called in sick tomorrow...:shrug:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Perse-take a personal day and rest. I find I'm not productive if I feel crappy. 
Afm-I'm 7dpo and had a temp rise today. I really hope something is brewing in there. Of course im symptom spotting so im having mild backache, light sharp pulling and feel bloated. Now I did eat crap last night and ive been eating really well lately so it could just be my bowels. Lol


----------



## Bubblebrain

Ready: I'm going to rejister at a new docs tomorrow (mine says I'm now too far away - I moved 20 mins down road lol!) so il get an appointment too if I can. Just tested again - bfn still but 2 weeks late - wow seems like much more than 2 weeks since Christmas doesn't it!

Also sounds positive for you ready! I'm so bloated I look like there's 10 babies in there hahahahhahhaa still gettin odd cramp daily too.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bubble I hope you get some answers soon and I hope they are good...like a baby is in there!


----------



## lizlovelust

FX everyone!

AFM Well Ff gave me cross hairs, so I'm 3dpo, waiting for AF so we can try again next cycle. No vacation or work away from home next cycle so we should be able to BD as much as possible!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Perse- I am feeling some positive things going on in this group too!! I hope you feel better soon but feeling like crap could be good??!! fx for everyone. 

Ready-Yay for the temp rise that is awesome! I am feeling it for you this month!

Bubble- that is just a bunch of CRAP!!! I live 30 MILES from my dr office!! I really hope you get some answers soon! Keep us posted, please. 

Liz-I know you must be bummed, I am bummed when I find out we didn't bd on the right day, I am sorry. Hopefully time will go by quickly for you!!

Young- how are you holding up?!

Ren- How much longer before you O?

AFM-I feel like I did an ab workout, and I TOTALLY DID NOT!! I am hoping that it is O pains! I took another OPK today and it was neg. My 4 1/2 year old niece is wanting to stay the night with us tonight and stupid me told her she could, not thinking we will need to bd again tonight. I am hoping she will change her mind today and only want to come hang out for a little while. I feel bad but man I really want one of her so we need to be :sex: as much as possible! lol Hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## youngmommy26

well today I am 5DPO. having lower back pain, really tender nipples, creamy CM, I have been nauseous for the last 2 days. the last 5 temps I have taken they have stayed above my coverline, I'm hoping the rest of them do too. But it's been almost 2 years TTC and I just feel like it's never going to happen for me. I am trying to stay positive, but a big voice in my head keeps saying "what's the point? your just going to get a bfn anyways" but I really am trying to stay positive. AF is due around the 19th.


----------



## Bubblebrain

Yeh I phoned to get an appointment n mentioned we had moved up to the army quarters and they said they don't cover us cus it's too far for house calls.... I've never ever had a house call from a doctor anyway lol


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Young- Do you have these symptoms every month or are they new? I think that is a key,it is for my anyways. I know how you feel about getting your hopes up, I always like to be realistic. I am hoping that this is it for you! Your temps look good! When will you start to test?

Bubble- that is weird! I didn't know that dr still did house calls! Crazy


----------



## Wishing_

Hi ladies.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hi wishing!! How are you doing?


----------



## youngmommy26

Mrs. Burch said:


> Young- Do you have these symptoms every month or are they new? I think that is a key,it is for my anyways. I know how you feel about getting your hopes up, I always like to be realistic. I am hoping that this is it for you! Your temps look good! When will you start to test?
> 
> Bubble- that is weird! I didn't know that dr still did house calls! Crazy

well the creamy Cm is pretty normal for me, I don't remember having it for this long though. and there was a lot earlier, looked like lotion on my fingers. usually when I have creamy cm, you can't really see the white on my finger unless I hold it up to the light, but this time is was globs that were very noticeable. Now it's back to watery again. My nipples hurting this much isn't normal, I don't really feel nipple pain, but this month my shirt even makes them sore. But i'm trying to remember when I was pg with DS, I don't remember having any symptoms until about 2 months into my pregnancy, but that was 6 years ago, so it's a little fuzzy. well i'm 5DPO so I will start testing around 9DPO maybe, i'm not sure. and the cramping, I have had before. I have had it from ovulation to AF before and not been pregnant, so who knows..I'm trying to stay positive. thanks a lot for the kind words, I hope it's your month as well!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-is she a sound sleeper? If so wait until shes passed out and get it on.
Wishing-how r things with dh?
Bubble-can't wait to hesr whats going on.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Young-I hope it turns out to be a bfp this month for u


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Young-Lots of creamy cm I hear is a wonderful sign and so are boobs being sore! I hope this is the signs of your BFP!!! I have heard that you won't see a BFP until 10dpo at the earliest, this is just what i have heard! So don't get down if you don't see the BFP right off the bat! keep us posted.


----------



## youngmommy26

ReadynWaiting said:


> Young-I hope it turns out to be a bfp this month for u

thank you very much, sending lots of baby dust your way as well!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

ReadynWaiting said:


> Mrs-is she a sound sleeper? If so wait until shes passed out and get it on.
> Wishing-how r things with dh?
> Bubble-can't wait to hesr whats going on.

Ready- once she goes to sleep she is. It is getting her to sleep that is the problem. And she will sleep in the living room which is right off of our bedroom. I guess we will just have to be quiet. lol
Hope your day at work was better today! Good news only one day left this week and then the weekend!! YAY


----------



## youngmommy26

Mrs. Burch said:


> Young-Lots of creamy cm I hear is a wonderful sign and so are boobs being sore! I hope this is the signs of your BFP!!! I have heard that you won't see a BFP until 10dpo at the earliest, this is just what i have heard! So don't get down if you don't see the BFP right off the bat! keep us posted.

thank you very much, Yeah I never really have a lot of creamy cm, it's just barely there, I don't ever remember seeing it in big globs likes this before, but it didn't last long, just about an hour maybe? now it's all watery again. and I know my nipples aren't in my head. they have been hurting like crazy even when i'm not thinking about them hurting :laugh2: I'll keep everyone posted, maybe even post my tests to see if anyone can see any squinters..:laugh2:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-the being quiet is always a problem for me. Lol


----------



## Mrs. Burch

ReadynWaiting said:


> Mrs-the being quiet is always a problem for me. Lol

Me too this is why I was hoping she had changed her mind on coming over! I checked with her mom at lunch and she has her bags packed and looking out the door for me to pick her up!! OH well I love it when she wants to spend time with us, so I will enjoy it while I can until she grows up and hates me cause I am no longer the "cool" aunt! :haha:


----------



## Bubblebrain

So I just went to loo and had brown discharge :s maybe af is just reallllly late... But my boobs suddenly look bigger n I duno longer lol and the right one has a obvious vein going to it which never noticed before n it wasn't there earlier, I kno cus I always check my boobs for any signs


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Bubble-I hate this for you! Is there like a clinic you can go to where they would do a blood test for you? I don't know how you aren't going crazy! I would be for sure!


----------



## persephone13

Bubble you have the patience of a saint! I would be going insane by now. 

I've spent the whole day in bed, like exhausted to the point where I could barely walk to the bathroom. Better this evening, not as tired but still aching. Had a tiny temp drop today but could be fallback not sure.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-I hear ya on that. I have a 7 yr old niece that is always asking to come over and while I was off she was at my house 2 or 3 x per wk. 
Bubble-I need to know whats going on with you! Lol
Perse-I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## lizlovelust

So we finally got to BD today but three days late.....booooooo. :(


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Sorry liz


----------



## youngmommy26

so I am really feeling fluey right now. my whole body is aching and i'm nauseous. I keep having these sharp stabby pains in my nipples, in my lower back and in my side. My left calve also hurts when I walk on it for some really weird reason. I'm still having mild cramping too and a lot of watery cm mixed with creamy cm. and I have this huge sweet tooth, I have seriously ate like 4 candy bars today. I am having the same craving for chocolate that I do right before AF arrives, but i'm only 5DPO and AF isn't due until the 19th or 20th. I don't have a fever or anything. ugh.


----------



## youngmommy26

also feeling really dizzy and my heart keeps racing really fast


----------



## Renaendel

sorry liz :( :(

youngmommy - I hope those are good signs and not the flu.


----------



## Bubblebrain

Thanks ladies yes I am going quietly insane! Still brown discharge today but hardly any over night and tummy feels tight :( man waiting sucks. Well atleast it's finally my day off so can find anew doctor


----------



## lizlovelust

Temps are being wacky! Up, down, up, down.... What the heck. Lol.

Having weird pinch pains in abdomen. Wonder if it's a cyst?

Also normally right after O my boobs will be sore and they don't hurt at all, weird.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ok so I was up at 3:30 with my niece until like 4 and I usually take my temp at 5:45. So I did and it was 97.35, I went back to sleep until 7 tempted again and it was 97.34. When I put that temp in ff gave me O day on tues. I don't think that I O'd then so I did the adjuster and it have me 97.09. What do you gals think I should do? Leave it with the adjuster or let ff say I od on tuesday???????


----------



## persephone13

Mrs. Burch said:


> Ok so I was up at 3:30 with my niece until like 4 and I usually take my temp at 5:45. So I did and it was 97.35, I went back to sleep until 7 tempted again and it was 97.34. When I put that temp in ff gave me O day on tues. I don't think that I O'd then so I did the adjuster and it have me 97.09. What do you gals think I should do? Leave it with the adjuster or let ff say I od on tuesday???????

I don't usually use the adjusters, I just change the time I checked it. I would use the temp at 7am because you had been resting for at least an hour and a bit. I'm not sure my method is accurate but since I rarely sleep through the night it's become my sort of solution.

AFM - I definitely have the flu but I dragged my ass into work to finish a presentation and I'm now at the train station waiting to go home. I paid $23 to commute for 1 hour of work. I'm so annoyed. Also apparently I have crosshairs now but I thought I O'd a day later than ff says but who knows!!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Perse- the only thing is when I do that it is saying that I O'd on Tuesday, and we all saw the TWO opk's that were def positive on Wed. This is why I think I should change it because I don't think I O'd on Tues like it is trying to say I did! ???? I hate my stupid cycles, why can't they just be straight to the point!! ugh

Sorry you aren't feeling well! Hope you get better soon! I think ff isn't always right! Mine are ALWAYS a dotted line, I have never had the solid line so I think it is like dang this girls cycles are crazy! lol


----------



## persephone13

Mrs. Burch said:


> Perse- the only thing is when I do that it is saying that I O'd on Tuesday, and we all saw the TWO opk's that were def positive on Wed. This is why I think I should change it because I don't think I O'd on Tues like it is trying to say I did! ???? I hate my stupid cycles, why can't they just be straight to the point!! ugh
> 
> Sorry you aren't feeling well! Hope you get better soon! I think ff isn't always right! Mine are ALWAYS a dotted line, I have never had the solid line so I think it is like dang this girls cycles are crazy! lol

I know, it's quite frustrating!! I know you said you have not been tested for PCOS but aside from irregular periods, women with pcos often get multiple OPKs during their cycle. So really, OPKs are not as useful to some people as much as others.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs I do what perse does as well and I get open circles. 
Perse sorry u still feel crappy. Hopefully u will feel better soon and u can enjoy ur wknd
Liz its still above cover. Fx'd it sorts itself out. 
Afm-still hating work and missing my baby like crazy. Not sure how long its supposed to take for this to stop but 4 days isnt it. I have 7 days until af is due...Willpower!!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

persephone13 said:


> Mrs. Burch said:
> 
> 
> Perse- the only thing is when I do that it is saying that I O'd on Tuesday, and we all saw the TWO opk's that were def positive on Wed. This is why I think I should change it because I don't think I O'd on Tues like it is trying to say I did! ???? I hate my stupid cycles, why can't they just be straight to the point!! ugh
> 
> Sorry you aren't feeling well! Hope you get better soon! I think ff isn't always right! Mine are ALWAYS a dotted line, I have never had the solid line so I think it is like dang this girls cycles are crazy! lol
> 
> I know, it's quite frustrating!! I know you said you have not been tested for PCOS but aside from irregular periods, women with pcos often get multiple OPKs during their cycle. So really, OPKs are not as useful to some people as much as others.Click to expand...


Perse- I think that is my problem too! I am just bummed if I did really O on Tues because that is the ONE day that we didn't bd this week!! ugh




ReadynWaiting said:


> Mrs I do what perse does as well and I get open circles.
> Perse sorry u still feel crappy. Hopefully u will feel better soon and u can enjoy ur wknd
> Liz its still above cover. Fx'd it sorts itself out.
> Afm-still hating work and missing my baby like crazy. Not sure how long its supposed to take for this to stop but 4 days isnt it. I have 7 days until af is due...Willpower!!

Ready- I went with the open circle and we will see what happens tomorrow. At least it is Friday and you get to spend the weekend at home. You can do it!!! Stay strong!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bubblebrain

Ok so give me strength I have to wait till TUESDAY for doctors. My friend who is an army medic said it's a GD sign tho :thumbup: she says it's old blood and a clear out of unneeded lining def not a miscarriage or anything n def not af cus that wud b red so maybe baby in and settled n then body's just cleaning out unneeded bits.... Or some thing lol :wacko: so fingers crossed


----------



## PeachDaisy

Hi ladies. I haven't read back on everything I've missed.

So I just wanted to make sure everyone is doing well. Any BFP's yet??

AFM - I am still bleeding. I go tomorrow to have my blood drawn again and check my levels. I feel like this is never ending.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Bubble- You can make it to Tues! You have made it this long!! fx it is your BFP

Peach- So glad to hear from you!! Sorry you are still bleeding and I am sure you want to be over it!

No BFP yyyeeett!
Ready, young, and perse have O'd and I am hoping I did yesterday. 

(hope I didn't forget anyone)


----------



## Renaendel

4 days to O I hope, opks are progressing, nookie has commenced. No right tube, so go left ovary go, GO LEFTY GO, GO LEFTY GO! Make that rainbow.


----------



## youngmommy26

hey ladies thought I would write down my symptoms. I am 6DPO today, I feel like a mess. My nipples are hurting, I am having waves of really bad nausea, cramping, my whole body aches, my lower back hurts, dizzy, extremely tired. I feel like i'm getting the flu. Yesterday I was hungry all day, I coulnd't get my stomach to stop growling, but today I can't eat anything, even the smell of food makes me want to vomit. I haven't vomited or dry heaved or anything, I just feel like I need to. My temp last night was like 99.1, then it went away last night right before bed, woke up this morning temp was normal, just took it again and it is reading 99.1 again. My basal temp actually dipped this morning a little bit. My chart is in my signature if you ladies want to take a look at it. overall I just feel like I was hit by a truck full of garbage juice. I don't know what to think. Cm is still creamy, but kind of sticky. cervix is firm and closed, I think i'm out this month, I really do.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Peach-sending you hugs! I hope it ends asap. 
Bubble-tues is a piece of cake....mmmmmm cake!
Ren-cmon baby making. Bfps all around!!
Young-a few more days and testing can start.


----------



## lizlovelust

Anyone else ever get diarrhea during or around O?
I seem to almost every time!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Liz-it has to do with the hormone change especially with the increase of progesterone.


----------



## persephone13

lizlovelust said:
 

> Anyone else ever get diarrhea during or around O?
> I seem to almost every time!

Yep! You're not the only one!


----------



## persephone13

Okay so TOTALLY off topic but I need your advice! So I want to start a blog, not about TTC but just like my life in general. I'm a foodie, so its probably going to involve a lot of that, plus I am obsessed with crafting. I am so struggling to come up with a name.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I suck with that kind of stuff but interested to see what people Come up with.


----------



## Bubblebrain

ReadynWaiting said:


> Peach-sending you hugs! I hope it ends asap.
> Bubble-tues is a piece of cake....mmmmmm cake!
> Ren-cmon baby making. Bfps all around!!
> Young-a few more days and testing can start.

Mmmmmmmmmmmmm cake!!!!! Both mum who's a nurse, n my medic friend seem positive so that helps me stay more positive :) just keep waiting.... I'm like Amy pond- the girl who waits hahahha 

Peach: huggles that must be horrid :( 
Ten: comeeeee on lefty!
Young: sounds gd fingers crossed! 
Ready: your really helping keep our strength up :D xxx


----------



## Wishing_

I know im late with replying but better late than never. We are good. We still want a baby but its best if we wait a little longer. I've tried calling my gyn but they dont answer. I'm O'ing this week I can tell with the ewcm. Its so tempting to just bd once and see what happens! Lol.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bubble-im glad you feel that. Ttc sucks for those of us that have had losses or don't just think about sex and bam...get pregnant. I'm one of the lucky ones on here that has already been blessed with children. I have had my struggles but know that with (im)patience and strength(bitching) good things will come to you all. 
Wishing-I believe all things happen for a reason. Maybe you guys do need to hold off for a bit to be stronger together. And maybe you don't. I got pg with ds in a relationship that was not good. It was not planned but we also didnt use protection. He was given to me to teach me things and me to teach him. He is the first true great love of my life. We have been through a world of shit and happiness together and I wouldn't change it for the world.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Good morning gals!! Hope you all have a wonderful weekend!! I got my cross hairs today, after I did what you guys said with the open circles it have me my O day on wed. The same day I had those post opks!! So 3dpo my lp last month was 15 days and the month before that was 13 so I think I will wait to see if I have a drop in temp around 14dpo. I think I can hold out, but who knows lol!! AF is supposed to be here on the 23!! Fx for everyone!! Can't wait to start squinting!! Lol


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Yay mrs!


----------



## lizlovelust

I'm just waiting around for AF :(


----------



## youngmommy26

hey ladies, so yesterday I have a temp of 99.3 and I felt really fluey. bad nausea came in waves, I started feeling much better about an hour before I went to bed last night, tempature went back to normal and all that. well I woke up this morning and took my basal temp and I had a massive spike, it's the highest temp I have ever had on my chart this month. This is my first time temping so I have no idea what it means. my nipples are still very tender, and lower back is hurting as well. I took my temp again after I had been up and around moving for a bit, and I don't have a fever anymore. I took an hpt this morning, I am 7dpo today, I see this really tiny tint of something, it doesn't cover the whole length of the test, it's just a really tiny line at the bottom of the test, I don't know i'm sure it's evap, they are wondfo's afterall. I would take a picture but my camera is really old and crappy and fuzzy, I don't see how anyone could see it with my camera, I have to hold it up to the light to even see it.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Fx'd its the start of something!


----------



## youngmommy26

ReadynWaiting said:


> Fx'd its the start of something!

thank you very much. so I just took my tempature again, and now it's reading 99.0. My temp was fine when I went to bed last night, and it was fine when I woke up, now it's high again...ugh..what is going on! I don't feel sick, I just feel really warm


----------



## lizlovelust

Young- it looks good! FX!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

So random..I just got a small nose bleed, enough for it to drip out but not like a horrible one. Super wired, I know it's been cold here so maybe it's just the difference in the air today. ??


----------



## Renaendel

Mrs. Burch- the cold air can totally do that! Especially if you aren't used to that climate. I am so,glad you got your crosshairs. Your chart is looking nice.

Young mommy- you are probably experiencing the effects of progesterone. It is completely normal for your temp to fluctuate like that in the two week wait. It is just your first morning temp that matters. I hope tests continue to get darker for you.

Liz- I am sorry about this month. :(. Hopefully hubby has a better schedule next month?


Wishing- that first month after a miscarriage sucks nuts. I am here for you.

Bubble- you need answers! I can't believe you are still in limbo! I love the DR who reference.

Persep- a foodie blog sounds amazing I would follow you!

Whew think I got everyone!

Afm- just waiting for lefty to do its thing and give me a few eggs this month. I had the starting of twinges there today so I really am crossing my fingers that that I get good follicles and a good corpus luteum cyst off on the left this time.


----------



## Bubblebrain

So to keep myself occupied I've started making amazon wish list for baby things hahahaha :haha: hubby thinks I'm crazy I say leave me to my madness it keeps me sane... My nipples are sensitive now just noticed as watch strap touched as I'm writing this. Not sore as such just sensitive :dohh:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ren-Here's to hoping that left tube pops out some good stuff! 
Bubble-have u ever had a bfp before? Not this cycle but ever?
Nite-r u around? How are u?
Afm-lots of symptom spotting going on over here...most noticeable is the on again off again scent sensitivity mixed in with nausea because of that (I had this with dd but didnt start until 5 to 6 wks) and lower pelvic area "weirdness". I was sooo tempted to buy tests today but managed to muster some will power.


----------



## Bubblebrain

No ready I've never had bfp before :) iv had the smell thing too drove me insane lol it's faded now thou


----------



## Wishing_

My mother and her friend is forever having dreams of either me or my sister being pregnant. Its nkt helping. I just feel like yelling at them that I want to be pregnant but all hell would break loose lol


----------



## Bubblebrain

Wishing_ said:


> My mother and her friend is forever having dreams of either me or my sister being pregnant. Its nkt helping. I just feel like yelling at them that I want to be pregnant but all hell would break loose lol

lol bless you. At Christmas mother in law and her twin asked infront of all hubby's family when we are thinking of trying lol I was like "um duno we have to fit it around the army...


----------



## persephone13

I was feeling so confident about this cycle but I've had a huge temp drop and I've had no symptoms except for the smallest wingers if pain innate left side every once and awhile. It could be that I haven't really O'd yet, but I felt so sure this time around. I hate this waiting game.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bubble-maybe you are someone that doesn't get a pos hpt but are pg. I have seen several women on here like this. Fx'd!!!!
Wishing- I had mil ask me if were thinking of ttc after my 2 losses (never told them). I was pissed off, caught off guard and upset because she and fil had fertility issues and ended up adopting dh and sil. 
Perse-I'm sure u know that a temp dip (on avg) midway through lp is common. Don't count yourself out yet. Fx'd its an imp dip and that bean is snuggling in right now. 
Afm-10 dpo today...another temp rise which I haven't had this high of a temp since I started temping again. Unfortunately I can't compare to the month I conceived dd as I had stopped that month. Ill continue to symptom spot and drive myself crazy and hopefully hold out on testing until fri or sat. I will be 15 to 16 dpo and should get af by then if shes coming. Ff is telling me to test until the following tues! Ya right!!!! Lol


----------



## Bubblebrain

Ok so I've done 4 of these tests this week not had this at all but I THINK it's an error because it's under the dividing bit but it is a line but I'm sure too low.... Very :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Bubblebrain

Apparently I can't post two pics in one message lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bubble-ive never seen a test have colour where that 2nd one does. Have u tried a good test?


----------



## Bubblebrain

ReadynWaiting said:


> Bubble-ive never seen a test have colour where that 2nd one does. Have u tried a good test?


I know wierd right? No I don't have any others only these. Il try again tomura lol


----------



## persephone13

ReadynWaiting said:


> Bubble-maybe you are someone that doesn't get a pos hpt but are pg. I have seen several women on here like this. Fx'd!!!!
> Wishing- I had mil ask me if were thinking of ttc after my 2 losses (never told them). I was pissed off, caught off guard and upset because she and fil had fertility issues and ended up adopting dh and sil.
> Perse-I'm sure u know that a temp dip (on avg) midway through lp is common. Don't count yourself out yet. Fx'd its an imp dip and that bean is snuggling in right now.
> Afm-10 dpo today...another temp rise which I haven't had this high of a temp since I started temping again. Unfortunately I can't compare to the month I conceived dd as I had stopped that month. Ill continue to symptom spot and drive myself crazy and hopefully hold out on testing until fri or sat. I will be 15 to 16 dpo and should get af by then if shes coming. Ff is telling me to test until the following tues! Ya right!!!! Lol

I know, but I just checked cm and now it's not just sticky, there is a bit of ewcm quality to it. I'm just worried we bd'd too early and will miss O if it hadn't already happened.

The waiting is so hard, Ready! I would be going crazy by now.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Perse-I had a very tiny bit of ewcm a few days after ov as well as watery cm. Bd just in case but wait to see what tomorrows temp is. 
I hate waiting but I also dont want to stress about "is there a line or am I seeing things?"
I used my cheapie with 3mu yesterday to get rid of it and satisfy my poas urge. I now only have 2 digis and I will not use those until a missed af or line on a hpt.


----------



## youngmommy26

hey ladies, so last night my temp was still around 99.5, I don't feel sick though at all. last night I couldn't keep my stomach from growling, I think I ate about 12 times yesterday? My face felt really tingly and hot, and I felt a little dizzy. lower back is still hurting, pain in my nipples and my bb's today. Woke up this morning took my bbt and it has dipped a little bit. also took an hpt this morning and bfn. I am 8dpo today. temp seems fine right now, reading 98.5. but that is what happend yesterday too, I had a normal fever for awhile in the morning then it rose and stayed in the 99's all day long. I don't know what to think, i'm probably reading too much into this, me and DH have been trying for 21 months, we agreed last night, we are going to give ourselves another 12 months, if it doesn't happen by then, then it wasn't meant to be. DH is almost 40 and he wants to stop trying after another year, which I am totally ok with. I understand where he is coming from.


----------



## lizlovelust

Update: 
Well still no sore boobs which is odd, I always have super sore boobs aft O! No symptoms at all actually besides diarrhea yesterday and the day before. Other than that I don't feel anything what so ever. 6DPO, waiting for AF on 15DPO or 16DPO.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Young-basically what your temp is doesn't really matter. As long as it remains above cover thats what u need to look for.


----------



## youngmommy26

temp is 99.6 right now, it seems my temps are starting a triphasic pattern a little bit. My temp this morning was still pretty high with my basel thermometer. I took a test this morning and I swear I see a really really REALLY faint line. I'm not sure if my eyes are playing tricks on me, or if it's an evap, we will see in the next few days. also having twinges in my left hip area, and sharp twinges in my lower back kind of shooting down my butt into my leg, really weird. nipples are really sore as well. I will keep everyone posted. I really hope the line gets darker tomarrow, i'll be 9dpo.


----------



## lizlovelust

young, post a photo!?!?


----------



## youngmommy26

lizlovelust said:


> young, post a photo!?!?

all I have is a webcam right now and it is really really blurry, can't see anything on it. I wish I could post one, so I could get some good squinters out there to look for me :laugh2:


----------



## lizlovelust

Don't have a camera on your cell phone? :)


----------



## persephone13

So....what are the chances that I'm having implantation cramping today? All the cycles previous I had ovary pain distinctly above my hips which were on and off until I got Af. Today I've had cramps closer to the centre left and directly below my belly button which kind of feel like they are uterine cramps but it feels too early..,


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Young-I hope today you get a def line!
Perse-your temp went back up so quite possible that it was implantation. When will u start testing?


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Good morning ladies!!
Young-it's only the one temp, when you first wake up that matters. 
Perse-I hope that's implantation!! Fx 
Ready-how are you feeling? I can't wait for you to test!! 
Bubble-tomorrow is the day!! 
Ren-did you O yet??! 
Afm- no symptoms really I'm 5dpo today and my temps kinda suck lol I have been waking up at like 5am for no reason!! I tossed and turned all night, I am a bad sleeper really. Hope you all have a good Monday!!


----------



## youngmommy26

woke up this morning, temp was really really high. took a test and it is stark white. I think what I saw yesterday was an evap line. so i'm guessing i'm just sick with some kind of virus or something and my body is making fevers to fight it off. AF will be here in like 6 days. good luck ladies.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Young-you are only 9dpo so it's still early to show on a test. I don't start testing until 10dpo at the earliest, they say 13dpo is best. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## persephone13

Okay so my temp is all over the place. Right when I woke up I tested and it was 36.19, which I was annoyed with since I was having crazy hot flashes all night and then chills, and it was still below the cover line even though it went up. Then I took it two minutes later, still not having moved from bed or moved in the bed for that matter, 36.25. WTF? Then about half an hour later I took it again and it 36.15 so I'm still fighting off the virus I had from last week so I assume this is what is making my temps wonky. I took the average of the first two temps and marked that as my reading 36.23. 

Ready - I don't know when I will start testing, I'm still not convinced I actually ovulated, despite what FF says since it was wrong last month too. Maybe on Friday? I will be 11 dpo by then. 

MrsBurch - Ugh I hate that! That was me last month, I couldn't sleep through the night to save my life! I was waking up at 4am, when my alarm was supposed to go off at 6am. So frustrating.

Young - I feel you! It is no fun to be fighting these viruses while TTC! It makes everything that much more confusing. Hang in there.


----------



## lizlovelust

I still have no sore boobs! This is so weird, I always have sore boobs after O.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Perse-It is super annoying, I have never really slept a full night but I usually get up at like 1 then can go back to sleep but this last week has been awful I have been tossing and turning all night. 

Liz-I do that some months, like last month I had sore bb's but this month nothing at all. I think it is prob the amount of progesterone that makes the difference. 

Ready- how are you today?


----------



## Bubblebrain

Had two more tests the same clear line now but still right at bottom.... Guna try a clear blue tomura hehe then doctors! Excited and nervous


----------



## persephone13

Bubblebrain said:


> Had two more tests the same clear line now but still right at bottom.... Guna try a clear blue tomura hehe then doctors! Excited and nervous

So you saw a line?? Pictures??


----------



## youngmommy26

so I had a question for you ladies. when I got up at 7 Am this morning to take my test, my urine was almost clear in color, you could tell it wasn't consentrated at all. How is this possible when every single morning of my life my urine is really dark after sleeping 7 hours? So I took my FMU and the test was negative. so I decided to hold my urine again today for 6 hours, went to just pee in a cup a little bit ago and the same thing, urine was super diluted, almost looked like water. I didn't drink anything but a few sips of water in the whole 6 hours of waiting. I'm really not understanding this, I don't know how i'm going to be able to take a test with urine that won't concentrate.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hi ladies! 
Perse-I hate when the body plays games with u. I hope it gets on track soon. 
Young-I would think a 6 hr hold would be enough time to build up some hcg if there was some. Strange to have diluted urine when ur not drinking though. 
Mrs- not too long to start testing! Yay
Afm-not much going on today and no real symptoms to report. I think I would feel pg by now if I was. I feel quite the opposite! So just waiting it out for the stupid witch to show her ugly face.


----------



## Renaendel

Ready - I hope the witch stays away from you!
Young- what did you eat? You get water from food as well as drink. After a while even dilute urine will work on a test.
Bubble- good luck at the doctors tomorrow. I'll be thinking of you. I really hope you get to figure out what is going on.
Mrs burch- I hope your lack of sleep is a good thing. Have you been getting up to pee?
Liz- my bbs just pick months when they are sore and months when they aren't during the tww. I think they are right it probably totally depends on your progesterone levels.
Persephone- sound like you did the right thing by your temperatures. I hope you get over this virus soon.

Afm- OPKs are progressing but not positive. It will probably happen cd14,15. Only the good side ovary area is tingling so that is good. It increases my chances. Found out I need to stop eating peas. Apparently they have a small birth control effect. :( had a dream that I went to do a morning opk but in my exhaustion grabbed a hpt and had my opk level lines on it. I wish!!! Good luck you all. :hugs:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bubble-excited to hear the outcome tomorrow. 
Ren-I hope that dream comes true for u! 
Someone needs to get a bfp this month if not everyone!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Young-I have no idea other then maybe you are sick and that is messing with it or like Ren said the food you ate had water in it. 

Ready-I am gonna try to hold off until AF but I don't know if I have the will power plus I just got like 30 of those Wondfo, (can't remember the name lol) hcg test so I don't care to waste those, lol. I know the feeling of NOT FEELING anything, that is how I was last month but hoping yours is just taking a while to be "preg"!! 

Ren-I did have to pee, but don't think it was preg sign, just drank too much water before bed. lol I have been a little crampy today but who knows. I think you are going to O today or tomorrow you better start bding!!! lol fx for you!!

Ok so does any one else do this....(warning tmi)...when I check my cm it has like "squiggly" things of blood in it, like a piece of thread so small. It is creamy but has like a few lines of blood. I will try to take a pic next time and show you if it isn't tmi!! Just have no idea why I do that or what it is. I have done it all three months that I have been charting.


----------



## youngmommy26

Renaendel said:


> Ready - I hope the witch stays away from you!
> Young- what did you eat? You get water from food as well as drink. After a while even dilute urine will work on a test.
> Bubble- good luck at the doctors tomorrow. I'll be thinking of you. I really hope you get to figure out what is going on.
> Mrs burch- I hope your lack of sleep is a good thing. Have you been getting up to pee?
> Liz- my bbs just pick months when they are sore and months when they aren't during the tww. I think they are right it probably totally depends on your progesterone levels.
> Persephone- sound like you did the right thing by your temperatures. I hope you get over this virus soon.
> 
> Afm- OPKs are progressing but not positive. It will probably happen cd14,15. Only the good side ovary area is tingling so that is good. It increases my chances. Found out I need to stop eating peas. Apparently they have a small birth control effect. :( had a dream that I went to do a morning opk but in my exhaustion grabbed a hpt and had my opk level lines on it. I wish!!! Good luck you all. :hugs:

um yesterday I ate shake and bake chicken with rice, couldn't finish it, was getting nauseous. also had a corndog, and before bed I ate a green onion dipped in ranch..that was all I ate before bed. and had some fruit loops that morning for breakfast.


----------



## Bubblebrain

today's... Didn't clear proper tho... Then see next one for yesterday's ...



persephone13 said:


> Bubblebrain said:
> 
> 
> Had two more tests the same clear line now but still right at bottom.... Guna try a clear blue tomura hehe then doctors! Excited and nervous
> 
> So you saw a line?? Pictures??Click to expand...


----------



## Bubblebrain

Yesterday's
But the lines under the top extra bit
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Bubblebrain

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/blog/2011/07/do-no-open-pregnancy-tests-reason-1/ :( ahh see knew was wrong ! 
Oh well will see wat doc says


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-I personally have never had that but it seems to be a common thing around ov. Maybe its a bean trying to implant and this month made it happen!!!!!!!! That would be awesome wouldn't it?
Bubble-those are some wonky tests!
Ren-sounds like things are in good working order to make things happen this month!


----------



## Renaendel

We have been bedding every other day this cycle. Once I get my plus we will do a few days in a row then back to every other. Going to wear poor hubs out. After this afternoon opk, I think it will happen tomorrow morning.


----------



## persephone13

Mrs. Burch said:


> Young-I have no idea other then maybe you are sick and that is messing with it or like Ren said the food you ate had water in it.
> 
> Ready-I am gonna try to hold off until AF but I don't know if I have the will power plus I just got like 30 of those Wondfo, (can't remember the name lol) hcg test so I don't care to waste those, lol. I know the feeling of NOT FEELING anything, that is how I was last month but hoping yours is just taking a while to be "preg"!!
> 
> Ren-I did have to pee, but don't think it was preg sign, just drank too much water before bed. lol I have been a little crampy today but who knows. I think you are going to O today or tomorrow you better start bding!!! lol fx for you!!
> 
> Ok so does any one else do this....(warning tmi)...when I check my cm it has like "squiggly" things of blood in it, like a piece of thread so small. It is creamy but has like a few lines of blood. I will try to take a pic next time and show you if it isn't tmi!! Just have no idea why I do that or what it is. I have done it all three months that I have been charting.

That has never happened to me but it could be that your cervix is really sensitive and is just irritated in the tiniest bit if you are checking cp as well?


----------



## lizlovelust

Hmmm, normally when I BD after O it hurts cause my cervix is low but when we BDed just a bit ago it didn't hurt at all and feels like my cervix is high still. I don't think I have a chance though cause we BDed late, but maybe just maybe there's a slight chance? Doubtful :(


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Fx'd liz


----------



## Renaendel

I was wrong. Mrs. Burch, you were absolutely right! My positive opk hit tonight. Amazing :sex: the last two times and lefty ovary seems good. If I don't get pregnant this cycle I just am out of ideas.

Around O there is blood in my cm also. it can come from a few places. One is your follicle rupturing, another is your cervix being bumped and a third is from your walls depending on hormone concentrations. If they are lines like little vessels it makes me think #3 but darn it I am an engineer not a doctor.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Renaendel said:


> I was wrong. Mrs. Burch, you were absolutely right! My positive opk hit tonight. Amazing :sex: the last two times and lefty ovary seems good. If I don't get pregnant this cycle I just am out of ideas.
> 
> Around O there is blood in my cm also. it can come from a few places. One is your follicle rupturing, another is your cervix being bumped and a third is from your walls depending on hormone concentrations. If they are lines like little vessels it makes me think #3 but darn it I am an engineer not a doctor.

Ren that is awesome!! Fx for you!!


----------



## lizlovelust

Is there any possible slight super slight chance I could have caught the eggy?


----------



## youngmommy26

TMI ALERT! I have some updates! I went into the bathroom to check my cervix, it seems kind of in the middle, not completely firm but not soft, and is pretty high up. well I pulled my fingers out to find thick blobs of creamy CM and a snot looking glob that was clear in color but with streaks of white in it. it seriously looks like someone blew their nose on my finger...also took my regular tempature again, I take my basal in the morning, then I take my temp in the afternoon and evening before I go to bed. my temp is 99.5 still! this makes day number 5 that I have a slightly elevated fever. also had cravings for chocolate milk and peanut butter fudge, and corn dogs. So I made all 3! :laugh2:


----------



## youngmommy26

TMI ALERT! I have some updates! I went into the bathroom to check my cervix, it seems kind of in the middle, not completely firm but not soft, and is pretty high up. well I pulled my fingers out to find thick blobs of creamy CM and a snot looking glob that was clear in color but with streaks of white in it. it seriously looks like someone blew their nose on my finger...also took my regular tempature again, I take my basal in the morning, then I take my temp in the afternoon and evening before I go to bed. my temp is 99.5 still! this makes day number 5 that I have a slightly elevated fever. also had cravings for chocolate milk and peanut butter fudge, and corn dogs. So I made all 3! :laugh2:


----------



## Renaendel

lizlovelust said:


> Is there any possible slight super slight chance I could have caught the eggy?

Well, the egg can pop out anywhere from 12-36 hrs after your positive opk. The egg then lives for 12-24 hrs. If your body pushed the limits on all of them, there is a chance. It is really really small though. I hope you did make it, we need more positives in this forum.


----------



## lizlovelust

Well I have a temp rise, so that was 1dpo, we didn't bd till 3dpo..... Maybe the egg popped out at the temp rise? Maybe? Ugh, I'm just wishful hoping.... It's going to be another negative cycle anyways.


----------



## Bubblebrain

So the answer is.... Unknown. I now have to wait another week for the next period and if that is then a week late.... In two weeks go back to doctors for blood test...... She recons I have just skipped my period for some unknown reasons and the symptoms are because of that... I don't kno I feel just as lost! And still like Amy pond :(


----------



## persephone13

So apparently my temp is still going up but just my a smidge. And I dont know why but I've been having AF cramps last night and this morning. I'm getting really sick of this, I just want to have a normal cycle where I O months same couple of days each month and I can just stop taking all the fun out of this.


----------



## persephone13

Bubblebrain said:


> So the answer is.... Unknown. I now have to wait another week for the next period and if that is then a week late.... In two weeks go back to doctors for blood test...... She recons I have just skipped my period for some unknown reasons and the symptoms are because of that... I don't kno I feel just as lost! And still like Amy pond :(

Aww I'm sorry Bubble. Before TTC we're you on birth control? I know sometimes that can take a few cycles to get out of your system.


----------



## TTCBaby2_2013

Hi ladies, hope you dont mind me jumping in on this thread, im ob cycle 3 of ttc no2, with ds it took 10months, ive had cin3 plus vaginal septum removal, also have hypothyroid. My cycles vary 28-37days, temping and cm seems hopeless for me as always varied, and opks were always showing surges and numerous positives, ive been tested for pcos which was negative. I think ive already ovd as last week my cm seemed clear and watery, but no egg white, today and yesterday is non existant. Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated! Af due 21-30 January based on shortest and longest cycle lengths.


----------



## ExpectingTC

Hi all! I'm a newbie, but in my TWW!

I found this and thought it was pretty cool! :)

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/early-pregnancy-symptoms/dpo-chart.php?dpo=4


----------



## youngmommy26

hey ladies, thought I would give an update. well I took a FRER this morning and it was bfn. I'm hoping it was just too early. Had another really high basal temp this morning, if I have one more tomarrow, my chart will be def. Triphasic. which I heard is a good sign. still feeling all the symptoms from before and took my regular temp a few mins ago, and it's still 99.5, so either my body is actually pregnant, or it's playing tricks on me. i'm just getting a little down because I know a lot of women get at least a faint line on FRER's at 10dpo. mine was stark white :(


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Renaendel said:


> I was wrong. Mrs. Burch, you were absolutely right! My positive opk hit tonight. Amazing :sex: the last two times and lefty ovary seems good. If I don't get pregnant this cycle I just am out of ideas.
> 
> Around O there is blood in my cm also. it can come from a few places. One is your follicle rupturing, another is your cervix being bumped and a third is from your walls depending on hormone concentrations. If they are lines like little vessels it makes me think #3 but darn it I am an engineer not a doctor.

Ren-the little "squiggles" are only around 3-7dpo so maybe it is the follicle rupturing. I don't think it is my cervix because I don't have them like early in the cycle only dpo. I think it would me more if it was from my walls, I mean they are like tiny pieces of thread and very short. But like you said I am an insurance agent, not a doctor!! love it hahhaha
Super excited about you Oing!! I hope this is your month.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Bubble- Is there like a planned parenthood or a clinic you can go to and get a blood test done? I am so sorry that they did that to you.


----------



## persephone13

So I've got EWCM today, and FF has taken away my crosshairs. I am so sick of this!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

persephone13 said:


> So I've got EWCM today, and FF has taken away my crosshairs. I am so sick of this!

Perse-I am so sorry. I know it is frustrating, FF has done this to me that is why if you look at my last 2 cycles they are dotted lines and not solid. this is the first month that I have solid lines. I would just keep bding and fx


----------



## Bubblebrain

persephone13 said:


> Bubblebrain said:
> 
> 
> So the answer is.... Unknown. I now have to wait another week for the next period and if that is then a week late.... In two weeks go back to doctors for blood test...... She recons I have just skipped my period for some unknown reasons and the symptoms are because of that... I don't kno I feel just as lost! And still like Amy pond :(
> 
> Aww I'm sorry Bubble. Before TTC we're you on birth control? I know sometimes that can take a few cycles to get out of your system.Click to expand...

Thanks Hun and no I've been off the pill for a year ish. I've never missed a period in my life till now :(
Thanks mrs: no I don't think so :( silly NHS :( 
I've decided I'm telling myself I'm not pregnent and starting fresh. Pretending I had my period. Now if only my husband would come home so we could start fresh.... He was ment to be home 4 hours ago.... And has no phone on him.... Again.... Hey ho thankyou army....


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Bubble I am so sorry you are having such a rough day!! :hugs: I hope Dh makes it home soon. I tend to think like you, I would rather be surprised happy then let down sad. Just me! Hope your evening gets better.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

ok I just have to vent for a min, my sister in laws sister, who has a 20 month old just posted on fb that she is preg. She isn't even 21 yet!!!! ugh this makes me so mad!!! and she is complaining about morning sickness. You know ALL of us on here would die to have morning sickness!! Just makes me so stinkin mad!!!!!!!


----------



## Renaendel

I swear I will never complain about morning sickness if I can get a sicky bean...

Until I am hurling and then yea I probably will.  But I hear you. I am dreading the day my sister in law announces her pregnancy.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Not only that but she lives at home with her parents and it is like stop having these accidents, they are BABIES!!!! I could go on all day but I won't!!


----------



## lizlovelust

Are my temps weird? They are gradually going down but I'm only 8DPO...


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Liz-looking at your charts that seems pretty normal for you.


----------



## youngmommy26

ugh, i'm starting to feel out this month. 5 days until AF is suppose to arrive, i'm all crampy, tested with a first response this morning and it was negative. most ladies get at least a shadow of a line at 10dpo on those. I just feel like my luck is running out. my temp during the day is still reading 99.3. My chart will be triphasic tomarrow if I have another high temp, but I just feel like this is one of those times that a triphasic chart doesn't mean anything, and i'm just trying to fight off some weird virus thing. it's most likely not gonna happen for me this month. tender bb's and nipples are probably just from my progesterone going up in the TWW before AF shows her ugly face. I told myself not to get excited, I never listen to myself.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Young have you talked with a DR on why it is taking so long for you guys to get preg? I thought they usually said after 6 months it is time to see your OB? I am not saying you are out just wondering.


----------



## lizlovelust

Mrs. Burch said:


> Liz-looking at your charts that seems pretty normal for you.

Nope, it's actually not normal, all the months I've charted with temps it's gone up, then at about 13dpo starts to drop...


----------



## Mrs. Burch

lizlovelust said:


> Mrs. Burch said:
> 
> 
> Liz-looking at your charts that seems pretty normal for you.
> 
> Nope, it's actually not normal, all the months I've charted with temps it's gone up, then at about 13dpo starts to drop...Click to expand...

Oh sorry Liz I was looking at your 2012 charts, the first one that pops up with the average line. Sorry


----------



## lizlovelust

Won't let me upload more than one, so here's one and I'll attached two more. These are the last times I temped.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 62.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## lizlovelust

Here's another
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 66.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## lizlovelust

This is the last one I really actually temped after this I just kinda gave up until this cycle, :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Welcome ttcbaby and expecting! 
Perse-I'm sorry that ur body isn't playing fair. I really hope it does start to be better to you so u can make this baby happen. 
Mrs-there is nothing that makes me crazier than young parents just getting pregnant and not being the best or most responsible that they can be for their kids. Especially when there r ppl out there begging to have kids. 
I really am saying positive requests to the universe that everyone on here gets their rainbow soon. I wish you all the beautiful experience of pregnancy (even with all of its crap) and of becoming a mother. 
Afm-I'm just waiting for af and a new month. I'm pretty sure I would be feeling something by now and I feel nothing. Af should be here fri or sat.


----------



## persephone13

So....this happened tonight...

https://oi42.tinypic.com/5b6a1j.jpg


I'm seeing things right?????????


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ahh ur seeing a line!! Did u dip another?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Is it going all the way thru?


----------



## persephone13

ReadynWaiting said:


> Ahh ur seeing a line!! Did u dip another?

I did dip another but it was white, no line. However I could barely squeeze out enough fir the second one. Also I've drank a lot of liquids today. The line goes all the way down but it's almost non existent now that it's dried. I took this picture around the 7 minute mark.


----------



## persephone13

Here is it inverted:

https://oi41.tinypic.com/2e0mjdh.jpg


----------



## youngmommy26

Mrs. Burch said:


> Young have you talked with a DR on why it is taking so long for you guys to get preg? I thought they usually said after 6 months it is time to see your OB? I am not saying you are out just wondering.

well my insurance doesn't cover fertility anything. so there would be no sense in going. My insurance covers pap smears, birth of a baby, any kind of medically necessary things, but not infertility


----------



## youngmommy26

why haven't found anything wrong with me, I just had my yearly pap done 2 months ago and everything came back fine. the only thing I can think of, is 2 years ago I had to have my Mirena surgically removed because it migrated up into my uterus. it didn't imbed or anything, but they had to do a scraping to get it out.


----------



## youngmommy26

persephone13 said:


> Here is it inverted:
> 
> https://oi41.tinypic.com/2e0mjdh.jpg

it looks positive to me, I see color in it. I really hope it gets darker for you!


----------



## persephone13

youngmommy26 said:


> persephone13 said:
> 
> 
> Here is it inverted:
> 
> https://oi41.tinypic.com/2e0mjdh.jpg
> 
> it looks positive to me, I see color in it. I really hope it gets darker for you!Click to expand...

I'm so scared to get my hopes up And it's so early, only 7 dpo and I wasn't even sure I'd ovulated...


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ooooohh perse I hope this is it for u! Will u test again in the am?


----------



## persephone13

ReadynWaiting said:


> Ooooohh perse I hope this is it for u! Will u test again in the am?

Yeah definitely. It just seems so early...I dont


----------



## lizlovelust

Good luck perse!! I see it, hope it's the start of your BFP!!


----------



## Wishing_

Hey ladies. Once when jury duty is over I'm going to make an appt to my gyn. I've been getting the urge to pee a lot. Even after I literally exit the bathroom which I think is crazy. My hormones is acting up and I get weird pains on her, pelvic and sometimes my lower abdominal.

But enough about me. How is everyone doing? Any bfp yet?!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Perse I saw the color line in the first one and see it inverted too!! Fx


----------



## Wishing_

I also forgot to mention I been having lots of discharge.


----------



## Renaendel

Omg yay Persephone!! You did it, you made a baby! :cloud9:

Wishing I would for sure get checked out. I hope you are ok.


----------



## persephone13

Renaendel said:


> Omg yay Persephone!! You did it, you made a baby! :cloud9:
> 
> Wishing I would for sure get checked out. I hope you are ok.

I'm so nervous to believe it's real, Ren! I did two more dips tonight's they we're negative.


----------



## Renaendel

It has color, and came up within time frame. Evaps are not pink and your pee may have been diluted unless you held it for like 4 hrs. I am crossing my fingers for you. Maybe tomorrow will bring you a darker test. GOOOOOOOD LUCKKKKKKK!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## persephone13

BFN this morning. I guess that was just a false positive. Trying not to be upset...


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Perse- I am sure you are upset, any one of us would be...just remember that you are still only 8dpo!!! That is still early!!! I am keeping fx for you!! Big hugs for you today!!!!

I had the craziest dream..in my dream I was dreaming that I poas 6x and they were ALL BFP!!!! Omg like you perse I don't wanna get my hopes up, it was just a dream of a dream anyways!!


----------



## persephone13

Mrs. Burch said:


> Perse- I am sure you are upset, any one of us would be...just remember that you are still only 8dpo!!! That is still early!!! I am keeping fx for you!! Big hugs for you today!!!!
> 
> I had the craziest dream..in my dream I was dreaming that I poas 6x and they were ALL BFP!!!! Omg like you perse I don't wanna get my hopes up, it was just a dream of a dream anyways!!

I know! I am trying to stay positive and I am convinced it was not an evaporation line now. I think I just got really lucky. I'm going to try to drink sparingly and hold my urine for as long as possible today and try again. Between when I went to bed and when I got up was only five hours and my urine was really clear. 

That's a pretty great dream!!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Sorry to hear about the bfns. U r still soo early. Have u checked reviews on those tests or asked some of the lttcers? I know on the pg test threads there are lots of crap tests that show lines when ur not pg. Im not trying to be a downer I just hate when ppl get their hopes up and the tests are garbage. I really hope thats not the case and u get a nice clear line.


----------



## youngmommy26

hey ladies, today i'm 11DPO and still got bfn this morning. FF also says I have a triphasic chart this morning, but i'm not holding my breath. I need to get off these forums for awhile, they are driving me nuts. 21 months of TTC and I am sick of it. congrats everyone who got their bfp's. hope you have a H & H 9 months!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ready-only one more day right???!! How are you doing? Hope your work week has been better!

Ren- I think you will get your cross hairs in the next few days!! fx and baby dust to you! 

Young-I am sorry you are having such a hard time. I would be very frustrated if I were you too!

Wishing- have you gone to the Dr? I would get checked out. 

I poas this am cause of my stupid dream and of course a BFN, which I knew but I think I got the poas out of my system. SO next Thursday, 23rd I will test! 1 week from tomorrow.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Perse-r u going to try a different kind of test? 
Young-sorry you have had to go thru this for so long. I hope it happens soon for u. 
Mrs-7 days and counting!!! Woohoo!
Afm-I'm 99.9 % sure af will be here by sat. I have no symptoms really and just don't feel anything. With dd I felt like something was happening the whole week after implantation. On to the next wk. I'm not going to whine and complain as I have 2 beautiful children already. Ill put that energy in to cheering you all on.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ready-I am sure I will be right there with you! If you don't get your BFP!!! We aren't out until AF shows up!! I feel NOTHING! Next month we are going to bd every other day and then every day when I see my temp start to go down.


----------



## persephone13

So I've been hholding my urine since 1:30!! I think I will try another wondfo test and maybe save the FRER for tomorrow morning. I really don't want a bfn though, I'd almost rather just pretend that was my bfp....that probably sounds cray cray lol but its true!


----------



## Wishing_

Im calling tomorrow. Today was the second day of jury duty but I got discharged which I'm happy about.


----------



## youngmommy26

hey ladies, thought I would run something by you, see if you could give me some feedback. back when it was around ovulation time, I had 2 massive dips in temp, I remember taking ovulation tests both those days 3 times, one with SMU, then afternoon, then evening so as to not miss my surge. well I never got a complete positive those two days. but the next day I had the spike after the dip, but had ran out of strips so couldn't test that day. do you think I could have had my positive OPK the day of the spike after the dip? is it possible? is that why FF gave me dotted crosshairs? so maybe I could be 10DPO today instead of 11?


----------



## persephone13

Okay so it's very faint like yesterday but looks like it's there...

https://oi40.tinypic.com/2j0xoxv.jpg

The one on the left is tonights


----------



## Renaendel

There is one on top of the other, not left right. I think your photo rotated. Is top the new one or bottom? 

Hard to say young. I would just keep what you have. I would just keep you chart as is. You will be best served by keeping the data that is accurate and not introducing unknowns.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Young-I'm not an expert but if that was my chart I would think ov day is as ff states based on temp, cp and cm.
Perse-there most def is a faint line there. You have to use that frer in the am. Don't use it tonight unless u have the same pee from that hpt. Eeeee....this could be it!!!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Renaendel said:


> There is one on top of the other, not left right. I think your photo rotated. Is top the new one or bottom?

Strange...I see them beside each other.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Perse what are these tests?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-I know some ppl feel no symptoms but I think I would have something. My boobs were always slightly bruised feeling pre af and when I was pg it felt like electricity was running through them. I did just finish bfing last month but strange that I feel nothing in them. I'm rambling!


----------



## Renaendel

ReadynWaiting said:


> Renaendel said:
> 
> 
> There is one on top of the other, not left right. I think your photo rotated. Is top the new one or bottom?
> 
> Strange...I see them beside each other.Click to expand...

How weird... The one with the notch by the control line is on the bottom for me. There is a line on each. Perse, have you posted to the pregnancy test gallery to see what the masses think? Eee so excited still for your bfp.


----------



## persephone13

It is the top or left test depending on how your browser is viewing the picture. 

Ready these are the wondfos I ordered on Amazon. And I did use the FRER with the same pee but it was bfn. I think these tests must be really low miu. I am going to wait now until Saturday or Sunday to test again.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Why do wondfos all look different? I think im going to order some but there are always so many to choose from.


----------



## persephone13

ReadynWaiting said:


> Why do wondfos all look different? I think im going to order some but there are always so many to choose from.

I think it depends on the miu? I'm not really sure to be honest. All I know is that mine have the brand name on the foil packages.


----------



## lizlovelust

Hey ladies, still no sore boobs for me, which is so weird. I have never ever had a cycle without sore boobs after O! And my temp is so weird!

Edit: also when I went potty FMU there was a huge glob of white CM that fell out. So weird.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Liz-its irritating when ur body doesn't follow its normal course.


----------



## lizlovelust

Ready- yes very, I have no idea what's going on! lol I also think the 97.8 was supposed to be 96.8 and that would have made us BD on 2DPO....


----------



## Mrs. Burch

persephone13 said:


> Okay so it's very faint like yesterday but looks like it's there...
> 
> https://oi40.tinypic.com/2j0xoxv.jpg
> 
> The one on the left is tonights

I def see a line on the bottom one!! Or if the max side is at top the one on the left. I'm on my cell and have a hard time seeing the line on the top, right, one. Hoping this is it perse!!! I say don't test tomorrow wait till Friday or sat to test again, that way if it is the BFP it should be darker and easier to see!! 

It's 8pm here and I'm in bed!! Super tired. I slept really well last night, got tired at work so closed my eyes for like 30-45 min (I was slow today) felt like I was starting to dream and now I'm in bed!! Hoping I'm not getting sick!! So G'night gals and tty in the am!! This girl is exhausted.


----------



## lizlovelust

I feel weird and off this cycle. No idea why.


----------



## Wishing_

persephone13 said:


> Okay so it's very faint like yesterday but looks like it's there...
> 
> https://oi40.tinypic.com/2j0xoxv.jpg
> 
> The one on the left is tonights

They both have a faint line.


----------



## lizlovelust

I don't think I even Oed even though my temps look like I did. I just don't feel like I Oed.


----------



## persephone13

lizlovelust said:


> I don't think I even Oed even though my temps look like I did. I just don't feel like I Oed.

Liz that was the feeling I had but you never know! Until the witch comes we can't say for certain! 

AFM - Just wanted to say Thank you so much everyone! It looks like I am one of those women who FMU just doesn't work for. 9 dpo this morning and another BFN! So weird! But I'm still feeling positive!


----------



## youngmommy26

temp spiked again this morning. what is going on!


----------



## persephone13

Young - Your chart looks so good! And 12 DPO is still early, some people don't even get BFPs until 16 or 17 dpo!

I am having a moment of doubt here, do you think that is possible these tests are wrong? Like, I've done about five that were STARK white, and then these two obviously have lines. If they were all giving me lines I would be mroe inclined to believe there was something wrong with them, but this makes me think maybe they are okay? :shrug::shrug::shrug:
I want to believe this is happening but I keep doubting myself. 
Though today my back is killing me so badly, like aching intensely across my whole lower back, and I am having these sporadic cramps all over my abdomen, mostly centrally though.


----------



## lizlovelust

Good morning ladies, my temps are still weird, been 97.4 for the past four days, never seen this before!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Perse- I would be more inclined to say they were wrong if there was only one of them that had the line, not two. It is possible that with the others you just didn't have enough hcg built up. I say wait a few days then that way you have time if there is hcg to build up or if not you will know then that they were faulty test. I sure hope they aren't but I think that would be best. 

Liz-I think I would just wait for AF to show up, if she doesn't then maybe you had a surge but didn't O like you are saying, if she does then it was just a crazy cycle for you.

Young- another temp spike today looks good, 12dpo is still early. I would give it a few more days and see what your temps do, if they stay high then I would test again like on Sunday. 

Ren-did you get your cross hairs yet? How are you doing?

Wishing-did you get an appointment with a dr yet? 

Ready-How are you feeling? Same? Nothing? Normal? Are you testing Sunday?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hey ladies!
Mrs- u r great for chking in with everyone. I read everything and then forget who said what. Lol
Perse-I really hope that its just early right now and a def bfp happens soon. 
Liz-how long have u been using ur thermometer? Maybe the battery needs to be changed. I just changed mine at the beginning of this cycle cuz my temps were wonky. 
Young ur chart looks fine. 
Afm-nothing happening...waiting for the witch.


----------



## lizlovelust

Ready, we'll I just recently changed the batteries not too long ago cause it was about dead. I've had wonky temps before but not this wonky, I do have PCOS, maybe the cysts are effecting my temps?


----------



## Renaendel

Good Morning Everyone!

Liz - It does seem strange that the last few temps are so stable. Mine get stable but never quite like that. If your batteries are fine then I am at a loss!

Ready - Again still hoping that the witch doesn't show for you!

Mrs Burch - Any new news or updates?

Persephone - I still think you may be in. And apparently it is just my Ipad that rotates the pictures because they are right side up on my computer. So Weird. Stay AWAY witch!!

Young - Your temps are totally normal. I get triphasic charts each month, regardless of BFP or BFN. Some ladies just do. Good luck in the coming days.

Wishing - Let us know how your call goes today.

AFM - Not Much. No doubt with this chart that I ovulated. One more day and FF will place my cross hairs. My guess is that it will chose CD14. Outside of that I started a fitness challenge on Monday. It isn't much, just dedicating time to walk for 30 min a day. I also started vitamin D and my energy is through the roof. These are positive changes that I will be keeping baby or no baby.


----------



## youngmommy26

I had to put a positive opk sign on CD15 because when I put my temp in this morning it thought I O'd on CD23. and I know for a fact I didn't O on CD23. I never O that late, I had all the signs of ovulation on CD15. I had a line almost as dark as the control line, I just ran out of strips and couldn't test that night, so I couldn't for sure put a positive in there, which is why my lines are all dotted. I don't know why it would change my crosshairs this morning, that was really odd.


----------



## persephone13

youngmommy26 said:


> I had to put a positive opk sign on CD15 because when I put my temp in this morning it thought I O'd on CD23. and I know for a fact I didn't O on CD23. I never O that late, I had all the signs of ovulation on CD15. I had a line almost as dark as the control line, I just ran out of strips and couldn't test that night, so I couldn't for sure put a positive in there, which is why my lines are all dotted. I don't know why it would change my crosshairs this morning, that was really odd.

This is actually what happened to me last month! I had all the signs, including a pos OPK for O on CD14. But I never actually O'd, despite having an LH surge. I only ended up Oing on CD24. So you might have actually only O'd on CD23 and you're not as many days past O as you thought!


----------



## youngmommy26

persephone13 said:


> youngmommy26 said:
> 
> 
> I had to put a positive opk sign on CD15 because when I put my temp in this morning it thought I O'd on CD23. and I know for a fact I didn't O on CD23. I never O that late, I had all the signs of ovulation on CD15. I had a line almost as dark as the control line, I just ran out of strips and couldn't test that night, so I couldn't for sure put a positive in there, which is why my lines are all dotted. I don't know why it would change my crosshairs this morning, that was really odd.
> 
> This is actually what happened to me last month! I had all the signs, including a pos OPK for O on CD14. But I never actually O'd, despite having an LH surge. I only ended up Oing on CD24. So you might have actually only O'd on CD23 and you're not as many days past O as you thought!Click to expand...

if that's the case then my luteal phase is only 6 days. I always start between the 19th and 21st. always. it never changes. and that would make me out, because I didn't BD on CD23.


----------



## lizlovelust

I wonder if maybe the batteries I used are faulty? I'll try to change them again today and see if my temp is different tomorrow! Who knows!


----------



## Wishing_

They gave me an appointment for February 1. I can't wait!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

I am just fine, tired but I didn't get much sleep last night. (nothing pg related) I don't feel anything, like nothing. No sore boobs, well I do have some slight cramps through out the day but not to much to write home about. :winkwink: DH keeps asking if "we did it" and I have to keep telling he we wont know for another week! Kinda cute! :haha: I did have a temp drop this am but who knows, prob just gonna start seeing the "plunge" in the next few days. 

Ren-You for sure will get your cross hairs in the am, look at that temp spike, dang girl!! :haha: 

Young- I would try to stop stressing about it, I know that is super hard to do but I think you are getting overwhelmed and analyzing everything, which I have a tendency to do also! I just have to tell my self to "walk away Laura, walk away"!! lol 

Liz- I don't know a lot about PCOS but I have heard it can really mess with your temps and your cycles. That very well may be the reason. 

Wishing- I am kind of surprised they didn't make your appointment sooner but really Feb 1 is only two weeks, we all hate the tww!! You can be joining us for the tww since that is how far your appointment is! hahahah 

Ready-I am with you just bring it on :witch: Let's start a new cycle already and I am gonna become a little rabbit! :blush:


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Wishing_ said:


> They gave me an appointment for February 1. I can't wait!

That is a Saturday? I wish my dr would make appointments on Saturdays, then I wouldn't have to take off of work....wait never mind I like taking off of work sometimes. lol


----------



## youngmommy26

yeah, AF is due either Sunday or Monday, I'm just going to stop testing, I'm going to relax the next couple of days, if AF doesn't show then I will test again.


----------



## Renaendel

Looking at your chart I am pretty sure you actually ovulated on the CD21. It looks like your body prepared to ovulate on CD15 and failed. The reason is that you need a 0.3 degree temp raise from your highest pre O temperature the week before you think you are ovulating. That did not happen. But it DID start to happen on CD 21. I bet you are actually 6DPO. Don't be surprised if your period comes later than you expect. Just because it hasn't happened before doesn't mean that it can't happen now.

Relaxing sounds like a wonderful idea.


----------



## persephone13

So I am having a lot of lower back pain and cramps all over my abdomen. A lot like AF. Both ovaries feel crampy as well as maybe my uterus? Maybe this is just me actually O'ing and I'm not even pregnant.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Perse- if that were the case I would think that you would have O'd on CD17 then?? I don't think that is it though? I have NO idea though.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Everyone seems to be having crazy cycles going on. The tww is the worst part. Wondering what is going on and if every little thing is a symptom or just ur body messing with u. I wish one of u would get a bfp soon so we can start talking about pregnancy and all of those experiences.


----------



## PeachDaisy

Hi ladies. I've been a horrible TTC buddy recently...so sorry! Not only was I getting through my miscarriage, but ended up being very sick. Meh.

I've tried to catch up, but there are sooooo many pages lol! So how is everyone? Doing good I would like to hope! Any BFP's? Anyone think they are getting their BFP soon?!

AFM - My last hcg draw was down to 19. I go again this Saturday and hopefully it'll be 5 or less and we can go from there. I stopped bleeding two days ago. Yay!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Peach-I'm glad you are on the other side of this. Hopefully healing can start and you can move forward. I'm so sorry you had to experience this again.


----------



## lizlovelust

Took a dollar tree test just to see and of course it's negative. Wishful thinking I guess. I know we missed our chance this cycle.


----------



## persephone13

So I'm having like a mad amount of thick white ewcm. Honestly with all my cramping and whatnot I honestly would think I was going to O. But how do I explain the two faint bfps if that's what they were? Ugh this is so confusing!


----------



## persephone13

How's everyone doing this morning? It's Friday! Only have to get through today and then we are into the weekend! 

AfM - feeling pretty good, a bit of nausea this morning but it passed after I lay in bed for awhile. Cramps are pretty much gone, and my back isn't hurting too bad. Cm is back to creamy!


----------



## lizlovelust

Omg so my temp took a nose dive, what the heck is going on?? Only 11DPO...


Pretty sure I think I'm Oing either a second time or didn't the first Time and body is trying to again. I didn't think I did the first time as my boobs still never got sore!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Good morning gals!! Perse-another temp spike awesome!!! Fx so glad it's Friday!!! I'm out my temp went down again and this is normal so here's to next month!! Hope you all have a wonderful day!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Happy Friday! I'm so glad this wk is almost done. No af yet but she's coming...I can feel her. 
I don't think I'm going to test cuz im sure she will be here tomorrow.


----------



## lizlovelust

What do you ladies think about my chart? Think I'm Oing now and didn't before?


----------



## lizlovelust

...


----------



## Nitengale

:hi: ladies! Sorry I have been MIA. DH was sick and I was taking care of him, then DD2 and now it's my turn. Oh yeah! Good times. I need to read back further but hope you guys are doing well. 

Perse: is that a bfp I saw on those two tests? I definelty saw lines on both of them. Oh hope it sticks!!!

How are the rest of you ladies?

AFM: still on a break. DD2 is sleeping horrible lately so that's been exhausting but other than that all is good over here!


----------



## persephone13

Hi Nite!! We missed you! 

I think it might be a BFP but I'm so cautious about it. It's only on Wondfos and only in late evening. I can't get one in the morning. Several people told me that this happens to some people so I am just staying cautious and hoping!!

Liz - maybe it's implantation???


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Liz-I think your levels of estrogen are going up right before AF arrives. I think this is just an off cycle for you. I bet she shows up this weekend or Monday. I know that is what my temps do before she shows up anyways.


----------



## lizlovelust

Burch, AF doesn't come until 15 or 16 DPO for me, has never ever been earlier than 14dpo, I'm having so much EWCM it's crazy.


----------



## lizlovelust

Perse, would you get EWCM during implantation? I'm wondering if I've even Oed yet and maybe I'm Oing now or gearing up for it? 


Edit: I've also been going poo a LOT today, so weird lol.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Well then I would try taking an OPK and see if it shows a surge, and maybe bd just in case. It is just a waiting game unfortunately. I am sorry that you are having such an off cycle. I do know that my lp hasn't been the same length on any cycle, I know that they are supposed to but my dr thinks I may have pcos and that is the cause of that. I have no idea Liz, I am so sorry.


----------



## lizlovelust

Thanks burch! I know it's such a pain in the butt having PCOS. My cycles are always long and some short but my LP has always been around the same amount of days. Blah!


----------



## lizlovelust

So boobs are now starting to hurt a little. Weird!


----------



## youngmommy26

my temp dropped this morning a lot...:( AF due in a few days. and cramping really bad. well I guess a Triphasic chart really doesn't mean anything to me! kinda figured that was my luck...oh well, onto the next cycle!


----------



## persephone13

I've read that with PCOS you can get ewcm at multiple times throughout your cycle. And I have hears that sometimes with implantation there is a rise in estrogen which accounts for the dip in temperature. 

So this is probably not visible to you ladies but I took a dollar store test with SMU and it didn't really look like anything so I threw it out but I just pulled it out of the trash (lol so classy) and it has a tiny hint of a line!! I can see it in person but you can't really see it in the picture so I inverted it and you can kind of see it:
https://oi39.tinypic.com/n1tj0n.jpg


----------



## persephone13

youngmommy26 said:


> my temp dropped this morning a lot...:( AF due in a few days. and cramping really bad. well I guess a Triphasic chart really doesn't mean anything to me! kinda figured that was my luck...oh well, onto the next cycle!

Big :hugs: to you! It's so annoying when our charts don't give us a good indication of what is really happening. Stay strong, you're going to get there!


----------



## lizlovelust

Perse I see it!!


----------



## persephone13

you do?? Awesome!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Perse will u post the original? I love to see them.


----------



## persephone13

It doesn't matter anymore. I just took three new wondfos and they're all negative. I'm pretty sure I'm not pregnant.


----------



## persephone13

HOLY CRAP!

So I just took an OPK to make myself feel better and it is glaringly positive!! Looks like I really didn't O after all and all the cramps I've been having are because I am gearing up to O! It also explains my low temps! 
https://oi43.tinypic.com/330wsv6.jpg
The one on the right is tonight.

So if we BD ALL weekend including tonight, do you think we have a chance?


----------



## lizlovelust

Oh wow! Yes BD, you don't always O on pos OPK day, it could take up to two days after a pos OPK to O!get Bding!


----------



## Renaendel

Yes Persephone, get to the baby making!!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Perse-start bding!!!! Get it girl!! Lol


----------



## persephone13

I feel stupid for not bding yesterday when i had ewcm...I wonder if there is any point now.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

There is a point. Use some zestica and get it on!!!


----------



## Renaendel

There is a huge point!!!

Bedding on the day of your positive opk gives amazing chances++++++that egg may not pop until late tomorrow that means you can do O &&&& (O-1) sex. You don't get much better % chance wise than that.:thumbup:

Jump hubby and keep your water intake up to keep you in uterus cervical fluid thinner. You have a good chance this month. I'll be looking for that 0.3 degree or more temp shift for you in the next few days.

Goooood luuuuck!!


----------



## Wifetobe

I'm in the two week wait period and I'm going crazy. I got a very very faint positive and it's killing me to wait to test again. Ahhh. Wish me luck! :)


----------



## lizlovelust

Wifetobe, let's see a photo!m


----------



## Wifetobe

lizlovelust said:


> Wifetobe, let's see a photo!m

:blush: I'm hoping for the best! The hubby wont believe it unless it's like in your face positive. He says it's negative :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Renaendel

No doubt, you are pregnant! Frers do not lie and that line is very easy to see. Grats! :cloud9:


----------



## lizlovelust

Wifetobe, omg that's a blaring positive!!, no doubt!!! Congrats!


----------



## Wifetobe

I want a BFP! Haha I'm going to test again in the morning. I'm really excited :D :D thank you guys


----------



## lizlovelust

Wifetobe, that is a BFP! A line is a line!


----------



## lizlovelust

Omg so the rudest thing happened to me the other day at the dollar tree.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Wife-bfp!!! Congrats. How many dpo are u?
Liz-what happened?
Afm-major temp drop right on schedule. Cd1 and a new month. Goes to show you doing everything right when you should doesn't mean you will get pg. I need to try not to get pg, get drunk and have a "oopsie" and I probably will! Lol again I'm ok with it as I have 2 beautiful miracles already. I so hope you all start getting your rainbows in the next week or two. Go team!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Wife-that's awesome hope it gets darker for you!!!

Perse-umm huge point to bd!!! Once your opk is positive you O in then next 12-36 hours!!! KEEEPPP bding!! Lol

Liz-did you take a opk? What happened?? 

Ren-how are you? When will you start to test?

Ready-I'm sorry, it's frustrating and I'm right there with you!! Annoying!! I'm 10dpo and will poas as soon as I get up. I'm sure it's a bfn as my temps are going down!! I want a drink so bad!!!!

Nite-sorry to hear you guys were sick!! How are you and where are you in your cycle?

Young-what did your temp do today? 

Hope everyone has a great weekend!!!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Yep stark white!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## lizlovelust

Well a couple days when I went there I got an HPT and the girl at the register was like "uh oh!" I'm like "uh it's no uh oh, it's wanted" she's like "oh, well good luck then" how rude! I guess I don't look old enough to we have kids? I'm 25!


----------



## Wishing_

lizlovelust said:


> Well a couple days when I went there I got an HPT and the girl at the register was like "uh oh!" I'm like "uh it's no uh oh, it's wanted" she's like "oh, well good luck then" how rude! I guess I don't look old enough to we have kids? I'm 25!

In my head I just said that bitch, lol. You should have told the manager. Get her ass fired for being rude.

I think the hubby and I are going to npnt but not until March 28. But yesterday was his birthday so tomorrow we're going to dtd. :happydance: I'm excited lol


----------



## Wifetobe

I don't know how many dpo I am. My period was being really irregular so I don't even know how far in I'd be. Thank you everyone!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Wife-when will you test again??!

Liz-I have had those looks before, no one has had the "balls" to say anything! I am sorry, but at least you look young!! ;-) 25 is still young..I think! I mean not too young to have kids just saying we are still young!! I'm 28 so I'm not much older!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Liz-I buy those tests by the handfuls but have never had anyone say anything. The last time I bought opks the lady was asking what I do with them so I explained my neurotic behavior. Lol I am not ashamed. Im 35 and have reached a point in my life that I could care less what anyone thinks. Haha


----------



## lizlovelust

I was just shocked at how rude she was! I've never had people say anything like that to me before. I even have a ring on my finger, so what made her say that I don't know! Lol 


Anyway, so update: today we BDed and normally after I O my cervix is low and hurts to BD cause he hits it! Lol but today it didn't hurt at all and so I tried to feel for my cervix and it's so high I can't reach it! Hmm.... And loads of CM again today, not as EW but still loads...


----------



## Renaendel

Liz, I have the same issue with DH, there are certain times of the month I just can't do specific positions. He hits it.

Wishing have fun with hubbies birthday. My DHs is in a little less than a month. I have to figure out what to get him.

Good luck wife.

Mrs Burch - BOOO to a stark white test! it needs to change to a line ASAP!

Pers - I hope bedding went well!

AFM - just 4dpo so like 10 days before I test. ARGGG


----------



## Bubblebrain

Hey lovelies just checking in :) it's that time again when you all get ready for next set of hope :) fingers crossed! Well I'm now 3 n half weeks late STILL BFN :dohh: lol got another week n half till I can go back to the doctors. At the moment my breasts feel larger, nipples are very sensitive and darker and my areola are definitely larger (and more bumpy) as are my breasts! I keep telling myself don't b silly u just skipped a period for unknown reason ur not pregnant.... But who knows of any other reason for areola to be larger n more bumpy? I just don't know :nope:


----------



## persephone13

Hey darlings! Well we were able to bd on O and O+1, my temp went up insanely today! But I was also drinking last night so that might be it but I think I definitely did O yesterday or early this morning. If that's the case I will get a 'good' rating on FF for timing. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Perse that's awesome! Fx'd for ya lady!!
Ren and mrs I'm waiting (im)patiently for u to test. 
Bubble-I dont know how ur not pulling ur hair out!
Liz-fx'd o is close and those little guys find that egg!


----------



## Bubblebrain

persephone13 said:


> Hey darlings! Well we were able to bd on O and O+1, my temp went up insanely today! But I was also drinking last night so that might be it but I think I definitely did O yesterday or early this morning. If that's the case I will get a 'good' rating on FF for timing. Fingers crossed!!

Fingers crossed perse. Keep meaning to ask how does one become a ttc buddy with someone?


----------



## lizlovelust

Ready, so you don't think I've Oed yet?


----------



## Mrs. Burch

I didn't test again it was a bfn yesterday. My temp went down again today so I won't test again. I am sure AF will show up on wed or Thursday. Good luck gals hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

lizlovelust said:


> Ready, so you don't think I've Oed yet?

Sorry liz! I read ur post and wasnt paying attn to ur chart. I think u have o'd.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Good morning ladies!! Hope you all had a wonderful weekend! 

Liz-how is everything? Are you still thinking that you O'd later?

Ren-Only 4 days before you test! I am ready to squint!

Young- how are you holding out? 

Bubble- you just go into your signature and add them! ;)

AFM- my temp went up a little today, I think it was because I didn't sleep well, nothing new, so I took a test just to dbl check and it was a BFN. AF should show up in a few days. I can't wait because I really could use a drink!! lol


----------



## Renaendel

Mrs burch, I still hope you don't get that drink. But I have been where you are. I didn't see my bfp last time until 14 freeking days.

Bubble - you can go into their profile and there is a pull down there where you can add them as a friend.

Perse- I see bedding DID go well! Rocking. Welcome fully into the tww. I like your temperature!

Ready, you are funny with your oopsie. That accidental pregnancy thread on here just makes me cringe every time I see it. That is where all the ladies who say relax and it will happen get their bfps.:wacko:

Liz- people just don't know what to do with their mouths.

Haha- I love you guys. I had said 10 days to test, but yea you are probably right it may be closer to 4. I ordered two sets of tests. A lady needs her pee stick variety.

I picked up OSOMs and some SurePredict 10miu. Those are both the most sensitive cassettes on the market. Plus the OSOMs are black dye so I'll know a line when I see it.

6 dpo today and I am cramping up a storm with a killer back ache. Almost through week one! Wow that was a long post!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

I have never heard of the test you are talking about! I was just excited to find the Wondfo's since they are so cheap! I don't mind poas whenever when they are that cheap. lol I don't feel anything, not even like af coming. who knows, not me for sure. I do keep having weird dreams. Last night, in my dream, I took several test and they were all BFN except for ONE?? I have crazy dreams.


----------



## lizlovelust

Hmm temp went down a few points, maybe AF is coming. But I dont feel like it's coming...?


----------



## youngmommy26

Sorry I was gone ladies my grandpa died :( but I am doing better now. here is an update.well I stopped temping the last few days, I figured there was no point. I was having some pain in my sides by my kidneys and in my lower back and my temp went back up to 99.5 so I went to the ER because I thought maybe I had a kidney infection. they test my urine and tested my blood didn't find any infections, they also did a cat scan of my abdominal region to see if there was anything wrong with my kidneys or stomach to see what was causing my nausea. the Dr told me they didn't find anything, but that he seen a follicle on my ovary was swollen looked like it was about to burst. which I thought was really odd because AF was due to arrive yesterday and hasn't yet. they gave me a urine pregnancy test as well and it came back negative. I took a test last night, didn't see anything and threw in the garbage can, went back and looked at it maybe 15 mins later and there is a very faint line on it, I don't know if it's an evap or not. so I took another test this morning with FMU and I could barely see it but there was a very very very faint line again. so I have no idea, I don't know what my temps have been the past couple of days, so I can't go based on them. I don't know, could a swollen follicle cause a fake positive on a pregnancy test? I went to the ER 2 nights ago, my cervix has stayed high up but firm these past few days, and no EWCM which I usually have a lot of during O time. lower back and bb's are still hurting as well. and negative OPK's for the past 10 days as well. I'm on CD16 today.


----------



## lizlovelust

BFN off course.... I'll just be expecting AF in two days... :(


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ren-I envy those that just take it easy while ttc. I think they also have never had issues while ttc and therefore say "oh just relax and it will happen"...ya right! Lol
Mrs-I hope that bfp is lurking in the background and u will see it tomorrow. 
Liz-sorry about the bfn but ur still in it until the witch shows up.
Young-sorry to hear about ur grandpa...hugs!


----------



## youngmommy26

well I started spotting, then it picked up to bright red flow, had to put a tampon in, so i'm out for sure :( I'm going to make an appointment with the dr to make sure there isn't a cyst on my ovary or something because there is no reason why my follicle should have been swollen 2 days before AF arrived. that doesn't make sense. I really hope I don't have PCOS.


----------



## Renaendel

Was it a corpus luteum cyst?


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Idk really but sounds like a cyst after you become preg.


----------



## lizlovelust

Ugh, another friend announced a pregnancy. That makes 6 of my friends currently pregnant and not me :(


----------



## Renaendel

Exactly. The corpus lutem cyst forms on your ovary after you ovulate. Everyone gets them. The cyst is what supports the pregnancy until the placenta takes over. The follicle actually should be swollen 2 days before AF arrives. If it wasn't then that means your cyst wasn't functioning properly.


----------



## lizlovelust

Well no AF today at 15DPO, yesterday was BFN.... Temp went up one point... What is going on...


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hi :hi: ladies! Hope everyone is having a good day! 

Ren-I think that is 100% correct, according to what I read. How are you feeling? Any symptoms?

Liz-I am sorry that sucks when people around us are announcing pregnancies and we aren't getting that BFP. Sorry :hugs: 

Wishing and Bubble-how are you guys holding out?

Ready- is work getting any better for you?

AFM- a huge temp drop today so I am out, this is "normal" right before the :witch: shows up!! I am ok with it...I get to have a drink tonight at girls night!!! Super excited about that lol. Plus I have been reading up on the PCOS, which the dr said I possibly have, and it said weight is a factor so I think I will get on my elliptical again and try to lose some weight and maybe that will help me. I could stand to lose about 30lbs. So drinks tonight and elliptical tomorrow.


----------



## persephone13

Hey ladies! Just wanted to say hi, I'm feeling pretty good re: ov, some slight wavelike cramps today bit I've been reading that could be my tubes contracting as the egg moves down. 

Starting to get a bit of a cold AGAIN, hoping it won't materialize into anything. 

Hope you're all doing well. :hugs:


----------



## Renaendel

Just hanging in there mrs burch. Doing lighter duty today to see if can stop this spotting. It was pretty heavy yesterday and I considered moving to a pad. Something like 84% of implantation takes place between 7-9 dpo so I am just waiting for some sign that this double ovulation did some good.

Enjoy your drinks tonight mrs burch. Liz, it is rough when so many people around you are pregnant.


----------



## persephone13

Renaendel said:


> Just hanging in there mrs burch. Doing lighter duty today to see if can stop this spotting. It was pretty heavy yesterday and I considered moving to a pad. Something like 84% of implantation takes place between 7-9 dpo so I am just waiting for some sign that this double ovulation did some good.
> 
> Enjoy your drinks tonight mrs burch. Liz, it is rough when so many people around you are pregnant.

Ren, how long have you been spotting?


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ren-I didn't realize you were spotting, I hope that is a good sign and implantation, like you think! I have heard that too about implantation bleeding. FX

Perse- Hopefully you will O SOON!! Hopefully you will and you caught that eggy!! :winkwink:


----------



## lizlovelust

So good news, a dear friend on here is sending me pre seed, soft cups, and OPKs for me as a gift! Made my day! :) maybe I'll have a chance next cycle once AF shows!


----------



## Renaendel

persephone13 said:


> Renaendel said:
> 
> 
> Just hanging in there mrs burch. Doing lighter duty today to see if can stop this spotting. It was pretty heavy yesterday and I considered moving to a pad. Something like 84% of implantation takes place between 7-9 dpo so I am just waiting for some sign that this double ovulation did some good.
> 
> Enjoy your drinks tonight mrs burch. Liz, it is rough when so many people around you are pregnant.
> 
> Ren, how long have you been spotting?Click to expand...

Since CD9 :blush: 


Spoiler
I go to an obstetric surgeon at the hospital for my OB care. She said that my spotting is fine and should not cause any issues. I get maybe a week in total each cycle where I don't have blood. I brought this up to her and she looked at my ultrasounds and had performed my laparoscopy. It is just hormones and adding other stuff to fix the bleeding would make it harder to get pregnant. So I just live with a liner and stay off my feet during implantation time.

yesterday I had a lot more blood than usual. Normally it is all brown mixed with cm. this time it had some red. So I am not taking any chances. Hubby's even took care of dinner for me. Yay for bed rest! I was feeling psyched about my double ovulation, but bummed now about the bleeding. I am in my mopey I will never get pregnant part of my cycle


----------



## persephone13

I hope it lessens soon! 


I'm slightly freaking out right now, I checked my cervix earlier and there feel like three little bumps near the opening. Has anyone else ever heard if this or had it??


----------



## lizlovelust

So on my drive home from school this evening I thought I was getting AF as i felt super wet down there, I got home, rushed into the potty, and no AF, just a butt load of CM, really white and creamy and thick...... Not even a hint of pink. What the heck...


----------



## youngmommy26

so it could have been a corpus luteum cyst and I could have been pregnant? did I have a miscarriage? My period is very heavy right now, and cramping is pretty bad.


----------



## lizlovelust

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corpus_luteum_cyst


----------



## lizlovelust

Says it always occurs after O, and usually ruptures or breaks down when not pregnant.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

:wine::wine::wine::wine:Hi Ladies! Crazy day at work and just catching up now on everyone.
Ren-do you normally spot?
Perse-glad to hear you are relaxed and being positive. It makes the journey somewhat enjoyable. How big are bumps you are feeling? When my cervix is open I have several little bumps that feel like little pimples almost.
Mrs-sorry about the temp drop but yay for :wine:
Liz-fx'd that you have a bfp in there somewhere
Young-sorry af got you.
Peach and Nite :hugs:
AFM-work has been exhausting this week and I'm ready to quit! lol
I'm on cd4 and enjoying my wine while trying to figure out what I'm going to do with my life. I like my job but don't love it and would either like to start a home daycare so I can be with my kids and earn a living or start my catering biz full time and make really great money. I'm having a 1/3 life crisis!!!:haha::wacko:


----------



## lizlovelust

Lol aww ready! You need to find your nitch! I'm currently in college for graphic design and I'm enjoying it like you wouldn't believe! I can't wait to get a job in this field!


----------



## lizlovelust

M currently having bad back pain And omg heart burn galore! All I are was a piece of cornbread and some pea, noodle, and mayionase mixture thingy. Lol


----------



## Renaendel

Well heck, I just had some good serious stabby stabby pain ladies, this may be it..

Perse - Yea I always spot..always and forever. There was a little red though this time which is unusual so yay! I have no idea about your cervix.
Liz - wow it really sounds like you may have gotten pregnant after all!
Young - Corpus Lutem Cyst doesn't mean you were pregnant, it means you ovulated.


----------



## lizlovelust

Rena, good luck!!

Ladies, do you all really think this could be it for me?? No sign of AF at all, but why would I get a bfn yesterday at 14dpo?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Liz-some ppl don't get their bfps until later on. It all depends on when implantation occurs and the hcg in your system. By looking at ur chart u had a dip 4 days ago and if that was due to implantation then the hcg may not be high enough to be detected on a hpt yet. I hope this is the case for u.


----------



## lizlovelust

Oh I sure hope so! Normally I hAve spotting and mild cramping before AF shows up no I've had neither! Normally temp starts to dip quite a bit a few days before too, and that hasn't seemed to happened. This is a weird cycle I must say!


----------



## Wishing_

Hey ladies. Any news?

AFM we didn't do anything. We postponed our hotel date. It may happen Friday. In four months we are going to start trying again!mI'm excited.


----------



## persephone13

Yes Ready they feel like two small bumps about the size of a sewing pin head (the kind with the tiny glass ball on the end). I was reading that they are probably nabothian cysts and they are normal. 

My temp spiked crazy today, even though I slept with my mouth open...hope it's a good sign!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Perse-fx'd for u this is a good sign.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Good morning ladies!! 
Perse- I so hope this is it for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ren-those sound promising!!! I am keeping my fx for you girl!!!!

Liz- so sorry it is such a crazy cycle for you, maybe because it is your BFP!

Wishing-sorry you didn't get your hotel date. But that is great you will start trying again in 4 months!!

Ready-I am sorry you are having such a hard time at work. You def need to do something that you enjoy, we only live once! You can make some pretty good money in the catering business at least here in the states you can. For fruits and veggies and a keg and punch at my wedding cost me $1,000!!!! You got this! 

AFM- I had a blast at my girls night last night, love my friends. I had 3 drinks and was loving it! ahahaha I had another temp drop again this am. Well I took it at 3:30 when I woke up, slept like crap but what is new, and it was 97.02 then took it agian at 6:30 when I got up and it was 97.41, I went with the lowest one since I have heard that your BBT is the lowest temp your body is at, or supposed to be anyways? AF should be here in a few days, I am starting the cramping so she will come like normal. lol Hope you all have a wonderful HUMP day!!


----------



## lizlovelust

Well no AF still but she's due sometime today so we will see! Temp is still pretty decent, not high and not low... Hmm


----------



## lizlovelust

Saved FMU in a cup, going to go get a FRER!


----------



## Renaendel

Stick it in the fridge! Otherwise it will drop in concentration by half in like an hour!


----------



## lizlovelust

Crap I didn't know that! I had already left! Anyways it's a bfn, I didn't have enough cash for a FRER so I got a stupidbl ue dye equate, not even a false positive or evap, nothing.... :( I can post a photo if you ladies want. Ugh FML.


----------



## lizlovelust

Starting to think I didn't even O this cycle yet, but my boobs sure do hurt today....:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Liz-sorry about the bfn. 
Mrs-yay for drinks and girlie time. I haven't had much of that over the past year and a half but love it when I do.


----------



## Renaendel

BOO to your bfn. I hope you get your period soon if you aren't pregnant. I did some reading and apparently magnesium difficiency can cause you to spot a lot. My spotting does get better when I have a green & nut rich diet so I may try a supplement here next month if nothing sticky happens.

Woo tests arrive any hour now. I have been holding since 11 am. I am going to have to use them once, you know to just to prove that they work. :p

If this was implantation, I know it won't test positive until 10-12 dpo or later if it is ectopic again. But still going to try. I am super excited for my black dye tests! I'll post my bfn pics so you ladies can see what these look like.


----------



## lizlovelust

Well I didn't spot at all this cycle, Hmm I took it out of the case and put it on a whit piece of paper and I see this so I contrasted it? Hmm?:shrug: it's still wet too.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 8.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## lizlovelust

Here it is not edited
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## lizlovelust

Here's another photo of it, it's starting to dry now and is more clear! :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Wishing_

I completely forgot that thr hubby and I did a quicky two days ago. He tells me now that he, you know, and thinks I can be pregnant because I woke up with on and off lower abdominal pain/cramp. -,-


----------



## PregoMyEggo

Awesome! You are all set! I'm in the TWW after using just that kit... I'll let you know in a week!




lizlovelust said:


> So good news, a dear friend on here is sending me pre seed, soft cups, and OPKs for me as a gift! Made my day! :) maybe I'll have a chance next cycle once AF shows!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Sorry about the bfn Liz. 

Ren- I am excited to see these, I wanted to order them the other day. 

I am SOOOO bloated, like have never been this bloated before. It is actually kind of painful.


----------



## Renaendel

I see something.... Darn blue tests!


----------



## lizlovelust

Burch, look at the last photo I uploaded? I swear I see a faint line? I looked at it too soon when I said bfn, I waited less than 2 min... Lol.


----------



## lizlovelust

Rena, really? It's blue in real life and now it's completely dry and I can see it clear as day! Hmm.


----------



## Renaendel

Ok here is my bfn artwork. I am only 8 dpo so don't expect anything different.

The first is OSOM black dye.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Renaendel

Surepredict 10miu
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Renaendel

Ok, I must be going crazy.. I swear I see the beginning of a line here... I use an app called ultra magnifier to zoom in on my tests. Ok now it is uploaded I don't know if I see it anymore. It was easier to see when it took up my whole iPad screen. The next few days will tell.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Wishing_

Renaendel said:


> Surepredict 10miu

I think I see a very faint line.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

liz- to the left of the blue? like a + sign? I can kind of make out a + no color though.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ren- I don't see anything, sorry I am a horrible squinter.


----------



## lizlovelust

Burch, the horizontal line is an indent from the test, the vertical line creating the plus sign is blue in real life!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Awesome, I hope it is the start of your bfp! keep us posted.


----------



## lizlovelust

I sure hope so too, when I get paid I'm buying FRER!!


----------



## Renaendel

Mrs. Burch said:


> Ren- I don't see anything, sorry I am a horrible squinter.

It's cool, I bet it is the antibody strip. =D. Glad you are honest about it!

Liz! I will be crossing everything for you hon.


----------



## lizlovelust

Boobs are now starting to actually be sore! Geeze, at 16dpo they start to hurt lol, so weird! Usually they hurt right away after O!


----------



## luvbabydust86

Ok I have a bad flu so idk if itz the flu or signs.sore nipples, dull pain deep down low in abdomen. Flutter one deep down, I know that's not movement from a baby is to soon and now I use the restroom and tinkle alitle comes out after I wiped(tmi sorry)that had never Happen to me. What do you guys think???


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ren-I really hope that line is clear in the next few days. Where did u get the black dye hpts?
Liz-I see the line but can't see the colour on my phone. 
Wishing- good luck!
Luvbaby-where are you in ur cycle?


----------



## luvbabydust86

ReadynWaiting said:


> Ren-I really hope that line is clear in the next few days. Where did u get the black dye hpts?
> Liz-I see the line but can't see the colour on my phone.
> Wishing- good luck!
> Luvbaby-where are you in ur cycle?

Cycle day 21


----------



## lizlovelust

Super sore boobs, weird feeling in abdomen, severe fatigue so bad I can barely keep my eyes open! No AF! I wish I could hurry up and get paid so I can get a FRER!


----------



## lizlovelust

So temp spiked this morning! Hmmmm! I really wish my check would come soon so I can buy a FRER! Looks like I'll just buy a cheapie walmart first signal later today.


----------



## lizlovelust

So took a first signal and of course it's a stark white bfn, wtf is going on? There's a faint line on my blue, must have been an evap, but it's thick and came up in time frame? Ugh... Why a I late for AF if I'm bfn?


----------



## Renaendel

Liz-woo temp spike! I trust the Walmart 88 cent first signal tests more than the blue dye tests anyday. I really hope you have it. Mainly because I have a problem telling blue from the blue grey of an evap.

Hey Wishing- sounds like your hubby is excited about starting this journey up with you again. That's nice!

Mrs burch, Persephone, luv, Prego how are the rest of you this fine morning?


I am currently putting off taking another test because I am scared. As you know I have been getting stabby pain. Well it has narrowed down and is certainly on my left side now. This is just like my last ectopic. I am crossing my fingers it is just my corpus luteum cyst, as that can get painful. I have been getting more red blood with each stab so something is going on. I never thought I would be scared of a BFP while ttc.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ok gals I am having serious issues....I am so bloated that I look like I am six months preg and it HURTS!! I am also constipated, so bad I made dh go get some womens laxatives, I took 2 last night at 10 pm and it is 12 hours later and I have only got to the bathroom once. This is awful, it freaking hurts!! wth my temp was super high this am but I think it was because I was up every hour on the hour last night. AF isn't here yet either. ugh any suggestions??????


----------



## lizlovelust

Rena, so why do you think I'm getting a bfn still at 17dpo? :( if I wasn't pregnant, wouldn't my temp start going down like normal? Did I not O? But I had a clear temp shift to show O? Ugh!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-how r u feeling now? I would try drinking loads of lemon water to flush ur system.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

I am better, still bloated and it hurts but not as bad. I've been drinking water today. Dh is getting ready to go get me some cranberry juice. I'm trying not to eat so it'll clear out. Ugh this is crazy.


----------



## lizlovelust

Do you ladies think I really Oed?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-Im glad u r feeling somewhat better. 
Liz-it looks like u did by ur chart.


----------



## lizlovelust

Ready, yea I thought so too, but BFN today, granted it was SMU when I took it and only like an hour and a half hold.....


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Liz what's ur normal lp?


----------



## lizlovelust

Average, normal is 14 sometimes 15 days.
I'm on 17dpo today


----------



## lizlovelust

Morning ladies,

So temps back down to what it was two days ago, but the weird thing is when I brushed my teeth my gums started to bleed when I brushed my teeth, that's never happened to me before! AF is also 2/3 days late....also when I sat on hue he toilet a glob of thick white CM felt out of me!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Good morning ladies! I am back to normal, not quite sure what was going on but much better today. AF showed up this am, which I knew was coming. 

Liz- I thought you guys missed bding? I think it is prob. stress that is causing AF to be late?


----------



## Renaendel

Morning! Wow I missed a lot! 
Liz- I am sorry you are in limbo Hun, that sucks! I can't imagine you not ovulating with those temperatures, that is what is do weird about this whole thing. I don't get it!

Are you feeling any better today mrs burch? You asked for ideas and dates are my miracle food for that along with warm water with honey and lemon. For me dates work just as well as the OTC meds. I really hope you get some relief soon. Miralax is my other go to but it is super slow moving.

I am feeling less than thrilled now about my chances this cycle. My temps did jump again but I am sleeping fully through the night. There is no getting up to pee or huge exhaustion that happened last time. I know it is only 10dpo but I think I am out. I wish good sex timing plus desire to gave a baby equaled baby. I am so ready for this part of my journey to be over.


----------



## lizlovelust

Burch, thing is im not stressed at all!


----------



## ab75

After 4 mc I finally have 2 beautiful daughters aged 2.5 and 17 months. I thought that was us finished but am now driving myself crazy. I have 25 day cycle, on sat (2 days after period finished)we had unprotected sex but according to ovulation calculator that was when I was ovulating. I now,6 days later , have bloatedness, pains in my ovaries and occasional aches in my lady bits.feel nauseous on and off but threw up my coffee this morning.i also had mild lower backache yday and tickly feeling in my back and lower abdomen today.starting to think its all in my head as I think I am secretly hoping for a bfp one more time!!


----------



## persephone13

Hey ladies, 

Been busy at work and haven't been able to get on here. Temps are still high and I've had some tiny cramps on the left side yesterday and today, but then today I'm having some right side cramps. I always worried I never actually ovulated. Sigh.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ren-I know how ya feel, I wish it was that way too! Are you going to test again? Your temps look good.

AB75-I hope you get your BFP! Keep us posted do you know what dpo you are? When will you test?

Liz-I have no idea, sorry you are having such a hard crazy cycle. 

Perse-This one looks like a clear ovulation to me..when it said you did last time your temps were so close to the coverline and this time they have clearly shifted, I think anyways. I hope this is your BFP!! Can't wait! When will you test?

AFM-I am back to normal today! and the witch showed up so on to a V-day conception!! lol


----------



## persephone13

They are a lot a higher and steadily so then last month. So it feels promising. Also I have been so hungry the last few days it's been embarrassing. Could just be metabolism as well. And lastly...my pee smells...sweeter. Normally I'd be worried about diabetes but it's only been in the last few days. And apparently that can be a sign for some women...

Sorry the witch showed, Mrs! But V-day conception is so romantic!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Peres-I really hope this is it for you!! Someone needs a BFP in this group!! lol

I am not too upset about AF showing but yes V-day is romantic and also when I was conceived.......hahahahaha


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ren-I agree with sex=baby! I hope u get ur rainbow this month. When will u test?
Perse-you have a nice shift in temps. Can't wait for the tests to start. 
Mrs-I think this will be our month. U were conceived and I was born this month! Testing for me will be just around my bday...if I can hold off until then. Lol
Liz-I hope u figure out what is going on soon. 
Ab-good luck!
Wishing, young, peach and wishing-how are you all doing?
Sorry if I missed anyone...hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Wishing_

I didnt miss much... I hope everyone is doing much better today.

afm: I've been drinking lots of water. Yesterday was the hubbies late birthday present. May I say it was amazing and different but in a good way!! We were so relaxed. I would love to start trying again right now but he is still on time out, lol. The weirdest thing was my discharge was white but pure white. I honestly think something is up. It was our first time bd'ing since December. There's no smell, itch, odor, clumps or burning. I still am cramping on and off. AF is due tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ready-I think this will be our magic month!! ;-) happy early bday!


----------



## lizlovelust

temp shot up again this morning, still waiting for paycheck so I can buy some FRErs!!


----------



## Renaendel

Hey guys, I am testing each morning with my surepredict ics. They are all negative. My temp is really weird this month. Had monstrous cramps last night so my hope is that somehow I managed to implant at 10 dpo. I should start my period in 3-4 days. if she shows I am going to set up an appointment for May to see my OB. I will be 35 then and have been actively ttc for 6 months, though the whole journey with the ectopic and time off after has been 1.5 years. It is time to ask for help.


Mrs and ready I hope February smiles on all of us. My husbands birthday is a few days before valentines day. I should ovulate on valentines day as well if my chart keeps up what it is doing.

The cm change is weird wishing. It doesn't sound like an infection to me.
Prese when do you think you will test?
Liz I hope you get an answer soon.
Good luck ab

We have been so focused on ttc this week. Do you guys have anything fun planned for the weekend?


----------



## lizlovelust

Mouth taste metallicy and I feel nauseous right now :( and I'm so fatigued it's ridiculous!


----------



## Wishing_

Renaendel said:


> Hey guys, I am testing each morning with my surepredict ics. They are all negative. My temp is really weird this month. Had monstrous cramps last night so my hope is that somehow I managed to implant at 10 dpo. I should start my period in 3-4 days. if she shows I am going to set up an appointment for May to see my OB. I will be 35 then and have been actively ttc for 6 months, though the whole journey with the ectopic and time off after has been 1.5 years. It is time to ask for help.
> 
> 
> Mrs and ready I hope February smiles on all of us. My husbands birthday is a few days before valentines day. I should ovulate on valentines day as well if my chart keeps up what it is doing.
> 
> The cm change is weird wishing. It doesn't sound like an infection to me.
> Prese when do you think you will test?
> Liz I hope you get an answer soon.
> Good luck ab
> 
> We have been so focused on ttc this week. Do you guys have anything fun planned for the weekend?

I know. I tried googling what it could be but all I can find is an infection. Its not the first time this week I got it. The hubby thinks im O'ing but af should be comiin one or two days. Its weird. Anyways how are you?


----------



## persephone13

Well I'm 8dpo this morning so I thought I would test. I see a bfn...

https://oi40.tinypic.com/29uvta9.jpg


----------



## Wishing_

I'm upset. AF showed.

Try testing again in 3 dsys pers


----------



## lizlovelust

Morning ladies, temp is still up, still waiting for check lol.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Wishing- sorry AF showed up. She does suck!! 

Perse- you are too early to see anything. Wait a few more days!! ;-)


----------



## Renaendel

You still have time Perse!
So so sorry about AF wishing.. :(

Latest tests, it has been 14 months since we started and I just want something. Hubbs can't see anything, I can. Tomorrow should tell for sure.
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...epredict-10miu-26jan-12dpo-evap-line-eye.html


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Perse-its still early!
Ren-I see something, is there colour?
Wishing- sorry the witch showed.


----------



## lizlovelust

Ugh I am getting a cold sore under my lip!
I haven't gotten a cold sore in over a year and I read that they are super common in early pregnancy!


----------



## lizlovelust

So when I take away CD21 FF says I didn't O.... So maybe I didn't?


----------



## Wishing_

Fx for you Liz.

oh how much I want to start ttc again!!


----------



## ab75

I think I am about 8 dpo and af due around 4th feb.but I don't chart or take temps etc so not 100% sure. Still feeling some symptoms so will test in a week


----------



## lizlovelust

Tmi sorry, but when I went to the bathroom several globs of thick white CM fell out of me... Is this a good sign??

By the way where did everyone in here go??


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hey ladies! Hope you all had a great weekend, we did the weather was so nice here, cold again today though. 

Ren-Have you tested again today? 

Perse-How many day po are you? When will you test again?

Ready-Any sign of Oing yet?

Liz-I think you are really worrying too much about everything. I would leave your FF just the way it is. Really try to relax and not stress about everything. I thought you guys didn't even bd on your O day??? Am I thinking of someone else or what that you that the DH was out of town on a business trip?


----------



## lizlovelust

Yea he was, we BDed three days after O date. I'm thinking I didn't even O yet... :(


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Looking at your chart, it looks like you did but if you didn't then I would say for sure you did on cd31, but I think it looks right, but I am no expert so who knows. I know it sucks when you want nothing more then to see that BFP. I would give it a few more days. IF you did O on cd31 then you would be 10dpo today and if you said that your lp is usually 14-15 days then I would say by Sat AF should be here. So I would try to hold out until Sat then go from there. Hope you feel better soon, I know you aren't sick, I just know it gets us down when we can't figure things out that we so desperately want to know!


----------



## lizlovelust

Thanks so much burch! I appreciate it! Hmm well I'll buy some FRERs and try to hold off till Saturday, lol we will see if I can!


----------



## Renaendel

I did, the test looks just like yesterday. There is a shadow on the antibody strip but no color. By 13dpo I think it is safe to say I am out. Looking forward to getting AF now so we can try again next month. Having a bit of a rough one as it is the anniversary of my loss.


----------



## lizlovelust

Awww so sorry Rena, but your not out till AF shows! FX it stays away!!


----------



## Wishing_

I think I might start again!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hi ladies!
Ren-sorry about the bfn. And sorry that it goes along with your loss. I'm sending you hugs!
Liz-our bodies are funny things. You can actually stop things from happening merely by thinking them like ovulation or af happening. The tww sucks!!
Mrs-I am showing signs...cp is hmo, cm is watery and I'm getting randy baby!!! Lol
Perse-how r u girl?
Wishing-how r things with u?
Ab-can't wait to see those tests!
Peach-are u still around? How are you coping with everything?
Nite-still lingering?
I feel as though the thread needs a boost. Has anyone bought any baby items for their soon-to-be's?
My 1st purchase for dd was just after I got a bfp so maybe around 4 wks. I bought these super cute blue and white striped rain boots that were more for fashion than water. Lol


----------



## persephone13

HI Lovelies!

I am doing good, I'm 9dpo today. I am having an insane amount of cm, very thick and white. And have been having nausea and a very odd feeling in my abdomen, almost like I am really bloated but don't feel bloated. Lol that makes no sense but that's it! 

I have recently started knitting so I made a pair of baby booties and a hat, but they are in pink...lol


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ooooh perse, I hope this is it for you!


----------



## persephone13

ReadynWaiting said:


> Ooooh perse, I hope this is it for you!

I also have quite a bit of not cramping really but a sort of tugging feeling in my uterus the right side of it. Which I thought was weird considering I'm pretty sure I ovulated from the left side, but then I was thinking maybe it implanted on the right because that is the side I normally sleep on.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I had that feeling with dd. I can't wait to see 2 lines!!!!!


----------



## persephone13

ReadynWaiting said:


> I had that feeling with dd. I can't wait to see 2 lines!!!!!

Really? How would you describe it?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Honestly in my head it felt like there was some tiny little person pulling on my belly button cord (if I had one lol). There was lots of niggly wiggly very low and icky cramps off and on.


----------



## lizlovelust

Okay so I know you aren't supposed to use OPKs has HPTs but I got some today in the mail from a friend so I peed on one and omg it's as dark as dark can get positive, but my temps are way too high to be Oing! Should I post a photo?


----------



## lizlovelust

Okay well hers my OPK that's super dark!:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 8.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Wishing_

Im good. Another semester started today. The hubby and I are talking and planning things once again. We're actually thinking about getting pregnancy books, a pregnancy journal and a book for the baby's first year. I'm not even pregnant and he thinks we're going to have a girl.


----------



## Renaendel

wow super dark Liz! nookie just in case you are annovulatory??


----------



## lizlovelust

Rena we BDed yesterday just in case but I don't think I'm Oing Keith such high temps?


----------



## persephone13

lizlovelust said:


> Rena we BDed yesterday just in case but I don't think I'm Oing Keith such high temps?

I don't think 97.8 is that high, I mean my coverline is only 97.6 and my temp this morning was 98.42. (had to convert from celsius) I'm not sure how it differs per person though, so maybe you just have a lower body temperature than me in general? Keep bding just in case!

Have you always had long cycles like this?


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hey ladies! Happy Tuesday! 
Ready- fx for you that you catch the egg!!! 

Ren-sorry the witch came! Now you can be with Ready and myself for V-day conception! ;) 

Perse-How are you doing are you 10dpo today?

Liz-that is crazy, but bd just in case!

Wishing-glad all is well with you and dh!

AFM- just hanging out until O time! My sister in law called me last night and they are preg. She just poas a few hours before she called me, which I think is kind of crazy, I was the last one on her list to call, I think I would at least go to the dr first. Idk I was fine until she said "it only took us one time!" I just have to laugh and DH said "well that sucks for them cause I like to get my practice in"! He is pretty funny!


----------



## persephone13

Mrs. Burch said:


> Hey ladies! Happy Tuesday!
> Ready- fx for you that you catch the egg!!!
> 
> Ren-sorry the witch came! Now you can be with Ready and myself for V-day conception! ;)
> 
> Perse-How are you doing are you 10dpo today?
> 
> Liz-that is crazy, but bd just in case!
> 
> Wishing-glad all is well with you and dh!
> 
> AFM- just hanging out until O time! My sister in law called me last night and they are preg. She just poas a few hours before she called me, which I think is kind of crazy, I was the last one on her list to call, I think I would at least go to the dr first. Idk I was fine until she said "it only took us one time!" I just have to laugh and DH said "well that sucks for them cause I like to get my practice in"! He is pretty funny!

Ahh you're DH sounds like my DH - he keeps telling me that practicing is the best part. That's kind of annoying though, I hate when people act like its easy. Even if she doesn't know you're trying, she shouldn't just assume that its going to be as easy for you. 

AFM - I am doing pretty good, temps are nice and high, and other than that I'm feeling okay. I have a bit of stomach flu so I stayed home from work today, but I am already feeling better so probably just a 24 hour thingy. I did a test today but it was bfn, which I expected. I have a lot of wondfos so I might keep testing, or I might just wait until Sunday which would be 15dpo and the day my period is supposed to start.


----------



## lizlovelust

Perse, yes my cycles are all over but normally when I O my temps are below 97.0 and then usually about 97.5+ post O. We did BD last night though just in case!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-dh woke up with the flu today so fx'd it passes soon so we can make this month happen. Im sorry about sil insensitivity and possible naivete. Your time will come!
Perse-I so hope you get a blaring pos soon. 
Liz-I really hope your answer comes soon.


----------



## persephone13

I hope so too Ready. Fx your dh gets better quickly! 

My temp dropped 1degree today, and still BFN on the wondfo test...I know it's only 11dpo but still.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ready- sorry DH is sick, hope he feels better quickly and hope he doesn't spread it around your house!! 

Perse- How are you holding out today! 

Are you gals gonna watch the superbowl? If so who are you going for? I think I will be cheering for the Broncos, I am a Chiefs fan so I don't really care who wins! lol We are going to have a big party at my house and my moms bday is the 5th so we will do a little bday party for her too. Poor mom always celebrates her bday with the Superbowl party. lol


----------



## Renaendel

Sorry, I gave been a bad stalker the past few days. This period hit me harder emotionally than they normally do. I am ready for the valentines day/husbands birthday conception.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5-EwrhsMzY


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ren-love the video! So true, amazing what kids can teach us! Hope you get better. It sucks when we want something so bad and we can't make it happen.


----------



## persephone13

I don't even know how I'm feeling to be honest. I've been feeling sucky the past few mornings and then it passes and I have niggling cramps on both right and left side of uterus, but my temp dropped this morning so I think af must be on the way.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Perse- how long is your lp?


----------



## persephone13

Mrs. Burch said:


> Perse- how long is your lp?

It was 14 days the few cycles.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs. Burch said:


> Ready- sorry DH is sick, hope he feels better quickly and hope he doesn't spread it around your house!!
> 
> Perse- How are you holding out today!
> 
> Are you gals gonna watch the superbowl? If so who are you going for? I think I will be cheering for the Broncos, I am a Chiefs fan so I don't really care who wins! lol We are going to have a big party at my house and my moms bday is the 5th so we will do a little bday party for her too. Poor mom always celebrates her bday with the Superbowl party. lol

I will be watching it (not by choice lol) and will be cheering for denver. My American fam members were long time residents and big fans. Dh loves football, plays fantasy with his buddies so superbowl is a celebration for me of getting my husband and tv back! Haha
Dh is on the mend so nookie should resume tomorrow...maybe tonight if I can convince him. He's had the manflu for 2 days now and my patience is running thin.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ready-I love football, dh on the other hand could careless really! Lol Men are always babies when they are sick! Or at least mine is! Glad he's on the mend! Hope you get to bd tonight!! Lol ;-)


----------



## Wishing_

Im going to a game party but just for the food, lmfao. I'm team wings!! Hehe.

so one of my professor is pregnant and it made me want to try again! Instead of waiting 4/5 months we're going to start again in the middle of February. He is so excited. He have been spending his time reading in Barnes and Noble. Apparently having mellow sex helps. Which is weird because we experienced it the day we went to the hotel. Af went away a dsy early. I barely have/had any left over menstrual discharge. My lower back started hurting me not to long ago and once again on and off pelvic pain. I'm ecxto go see my gyn on Saturday.


----------



## persephone13

I agree, men are huge babies when they are sick!

I need advice - I slept really heavy and well from about 9:30pm -12:20am, I took my temp because I thought it was later in the morning, and it was 36.93, I fell back asleep and tossed and turned all night and could not get any deep sleep. When I woke up at normal time I took my temp and it was 36.72. So what temp should I mark down? AlsoiI really think AF is coming...


----------



## apms

Hello Everyone,

I am 24 years old, I am bit confused on did I even ovulated this month? I dont do charting and dint used OPKs this month.


I have 28 days of cycle and on CD 11 I had huge glob of EWCM which I usually get when I ovulate or day before normally I ovulated on CD14 or so but this time it was quit early.

Till now I was thinking I ovulated early this month on CD 11 but I am still getting small amount of creamy/lotiony white discharge in very small quantity sometimes in my undies and sometimes I find it when I wipe it (sorry for saying it out so clearly)



I normally get sore boobs or nipples after ovulation but this month I dont have any and I am around on my CD20 today.


I did have some symptoms which builds some hopes for me but I dont want to go by symptoms as it may be my mind.


Do you guys think is there any chance for me to get BFP this month and did I ovulated?


----------



## KnittedGalaxy

I'm currently in the TWW. I'm going a little batty with symptom spotting. My partner and I decided to not actively try, but if it happened then it happened. TMI: my sex drive has been through the roof. We BD'd on Friday, Saturday night I had severe cramping for like 5 minutes(and the mood swing to go with it), Sunday we BD'd and there was blood. Freaked me out since this doesn't happen. Temp didn't rise until today. It went through the roof...from 97.95 to 98.29. My last GYN appt I had an ultrasound and the Doc looked at my charts and said I don't ovulate(based on charts and US). I MAYBE ovulated 2-3 times last year. My temp rarely goes over 98. Called the doc on Monday to tell about the blood(more like spotting), said that it could be implant or OV. Since Saturday I've been slightly nauseous, light cramping, and I feel full down there...kinda heavy. Trying SOOOO hard to not obsess but it's so hard. Oh, and I'm burping like crazy! I joined here cuz I need someone to talk to. AF is due Feb 8th. I'll be at my parents house and won't be able to test until the 11th or 12th. Going slightly crazy here.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

apms-It sounds like you did just based on cm. So you will be 10dpo tomorrow, will you start testing?

knitted-Hopefully you did O! It is really hard not to symptom spot when we want something so badly. Is there anything to keep you busy and maybe think about it less? Could you start a crafting project or something to help you not go crazy?! lol 

Perse- I would go with the first one, since it was a more sound sleep and just get an open circle. Or you can average the two and go with that?!


----------



## lizlovelust

So I got a FS from walmart the other day and it's a BFN this morning. Stark white....:( but my OPKs are darker than control line pos! Temps are too high to be Oing? Gums still bleed when I brush teeth too. I'm so confused! Lol


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Liz-I would give it two more days, if you O'd on CD31 then Sat AF should be here, if not then test then or call Dr. on Monday.


----------



## lizlovelust

Well if I discard CD21 temp FF says I Oed on CD36, but I don't think that's right?


----------



## Mrs. Burch

I would say either 20 or 31, but like I said I would wait till Saturday and then if nothing from there I think I would call the dr on Monday. Just my opinion. Based on your bd timing on your chart I would think AF should show up.


----------



## persephone13

Mrs. Burch said:


> apms-It sounds like you did just based on cm. So you will be 10dpo tomorrow, will you start testing?
> 
> knitted-Hopefully you did O! It is really hard not to symptom spot when we want something so badly. Is there anything to keep you busy and maybe think about it less? Could you start a crafting project or something to help you not go crazy?! lol
> 
> Perse- I would go with the first one, since it was a more sound sleep and just get an open circle. Or you can average the two and go with that?!

That's what I wanted to do but always feel like I'm skewing my results to be what I want them to be. I suppose the average would be okay. I wish I could just know!


----------



## Nitengale

Hey ladies! I'm still popping on every now and then. Trying to catch with the thread. Really hope I see lots of bfp's on here soon. Baby dust to all of you!


----------



## apms

Mrs. Burch said:


> apms-It sounds like you did just based on cm. So you will be 10dpo tomorrow, will you start testing?

Yes, I did just based on CM. I wont test until I am due and I dont feel I am pregnant as I dont have any symptom now other then that CM which can be for anything else as well so my husband is suggesting me to consult doctor and we will pay visit on this weekend. Lets see what doctor suggests to do for next cycle. We just wanted to conceive on our own without any medicines or vitamins or anything... but been 4 months and no result so will just consult doctor in 2 to 3 days.


----------



## apms

My CM is dry again today I am around 11 DPO today. I think I am out for this month. All symptoms are gone, dry CM and nothing else left for me to keep any hopes.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Quick drop by...I caught whatever dh had! Its been a rough night and no bding other than mon so safe to say this month is a bust!!
Ill b back later to read back and catch up.


----------



## Wishing_

Hope you feel better Ready.

amf I'm seeing babies and pregnant females everywhere I once again. In the middle of February we're going to be ntnp.


----------



## KnittedGalaxy

knitted-Hopefully you did O! It is really hard not to symptom spot when we want something so badly. Is there anything to keep you busy and maybe think about it less? Could you start a crafting project or something to help you not go crazy?! lol
[/QUOTE said:

> I'm convinced that what I'm feeling is the over surge of hormones from O. I guess this nauseous feeling I have is from that. I can only hope that the BDing we did will stick. :)


----------



## Wishing_

I'm starting to feel sick... How is everyone? Any bfp yet?


----------



## Renaendel

Ohh, I hope you aren't getting the crud wishing, no fun!

Knitted I get nausea each month from that pesky progesterone surge. My husband know that after nookie time comes sprite and pretzel time. Good luck on your testing hon.

Apms-I hope you are not out yet! We do need done bfps in this thread.

Nitengale, good to see you around again. Do you think you will be bombing back soon?
Perse, I try to go with my first sleep and just open circle it. If it is WAY out there I do sometimes check the discard box.

Knitted, with that ovulation has your doctor started you in clomid or femara?

Mrs burch! Was AF on the way?? I hope not!! 

I can't wait for the game, but I think it is actually because I want to make these cream cheese filled bacon wrapped jalapeño poppers recipe I found. I am totally one of those people where the game is an excuse to cook.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ren-I am with you on the cooking, although this time we catered in! But I will still make desert which is the BEST anyways! 
I am on CD8 and waiting to O, I take an OPK everyday just so I don't miss the surge and dh and I are bding everyother day so hopefully Feb, the month of love will be it!


----------



## persephone13

Well I'm 14dpo tomorrow, and tonight's test was another glaring BFN. I have no symptoms at all, and my temps have been slowly falling. And now I'm getting another cold because I can feel my throat starting to hurt. F THIS CYCLE! I'm so ready for my period to start. I'm staring fertility chiropractic on Monday so I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Wishing_

Well just to keep thise who knows my situation, today is my gyn appt. I'm going to get my breasy cyst double checked, find out why I would randomly get pain down there for about the 3 time and get more alternatives with fertility and ttc advice. With that being said I'm goito bed. Its about to be 2am and my appointment is at 11:15am. I need to be up before 9 and out the house before 10. The joy of waking up early... I'm not a morning person lol.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Morning girls! Welcome to the new ladies.
Perse-sorry about the bfn. It's hard not to get discouraged month after month but really doctors arent concerned under a year of ttc. It is sooo long though. What is the chiro stuff u r doing?
Mrs-trying anything new this month?
Wishing-gl with ur appt.
Ren-if u like how the poppers turn out I would love the recipe. Dh loves them. 
Nite-how is looking for a new place going?
Liz-how r u?


----------



## KnittedGalaxy

Renaendel said:


> Knitted I get nausea each month from that pesky progesterone surge. My husband know that after nookie time comes sprite and pretzel time. Good luck on your testing hon.
> 
> 
> Knitted, with that ovulation has your doctor started you in clomid or femara?

Currently, I'm not on clomid. He told me about it and told me to let me know when I wanted to start. I'd have to do ultrasounds after AF and around O time. He wants to make sure nature/Clomid did it's job. The good news is that my temp is still up. :) so I definitely O'd this month! :) 

Is this progesterone nausea something to worry about?


----------



## Renaendel

Nope, nothing to worry about. It normally just means you have higher levels that month. That is a good thing for supporting a baby.


----------



## KnittedGalaxy

this is good news. I only just connected the two.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ren-I had no idea that it was due to the progesterone. I have had months here and there where I have felt ill after ov but not close to af. 
Afm-my temp this am was 36.48 after being up since 130am (dd has a cold) which makes me think maybe I haven't ov'd yet. My reg pre ov temps are normally 36.2 to 36.4 depending and post ov are 36.6+. I know being sick can affect ov so fx'd I'm not totally out. We managed to bd this am. I took an opk and got this after 2hr hold and drank a bottle of water and coffee
 



Attached Files:







20140201_135721-1.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## persephone13

ReadynWaiting said:


> Ren-I had no idea that it was due to the progesterone. I have had months here and there where I have felt ill after ov but not close to af.
> Afm-my temp this am was 36.48 after being up since 130am (dd has a cold) which makes me think maybe I haven't ov'd yet. My reg pre ov temps are normally 36.2 to 36.4 depending and post ov are 36.6+. I know being sick can affect ov so fx'd I'm not totally out. We managed to bd this am. I took an opk and got this after 2hr hold and drank a bottle of water and coffee

Ready that looks pretty dark! Woohoo! Keep BDing!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Thanks perse!


----------



## persephone13

ReadynWaiting said:


> Thanks perse!

How are you feeling, btw? I have the sniffles again, and as you can see my temp plummeted this morning. So, AF should be hear this evening or tomorrow morning. Kind of annoyed, but not overly so, I'm starting chiro on Monday and I have heard amazing results from this type of chiro - including a woman who didn't even have luck with IVF and then started chiro and not pregnant naturally.


----------



## Renaendel

This month I am going to add in fertility yoga (after AF) and pineapple core (in the 5 days past ovulation). It sounds sort of like the chiro thing Perse. I am really sorry to see your temp drop. Ready I am glad you are offset from me so I can cheer you in when she gets me.

I haven't tried the recipe yet but I can't imagine it could be bad.
https://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/2007/07/bacon-wrapped_j/


----------



## Smommy013

So, if I could I would like some opinions because I'm new to TTC and not sure if I'm crazy, having symptoms , or anything inbetween. I'm 11dpo today, on day 9 I had spotting. Only in the CM though. On day 10, I had a very small amount of CM blood. Not even enough to consider light spotting. Today, I had 1-2 drops. Very very light. If I hadn't have been looking, I wouldn't have noticed.. I BD at least 3-4 times during fertile time and ovulation. I've been having mood swings, but no AF like cramps to speak of. Only pressure. On day 6/7 I had some intense pain on the left side which is also the side I ovulated. I just want to know if I'm out, or if AF is on her way.. Also, CM has not dried up. Several wet days (sorry). Which I only get wet days right before AF bad ovulation.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Perse-I'm feeling much better than I was Thurs and yesterday. My body hurts but I would rather that than what was going on. What is this chiro and yoga you guys speak of? 
Ren-I like that a we are off sett on our cycles too. Everyone is a little bit different than the other. I'm going to try that recipe, it sounds delish!!
Smommy-:test::test::test:


----------



## Smommy013

ReadynWaiting said:


> Perse-I'm feeling much better than I was Thurs and yesterday. My body hurts but I would rather that than what was going on. What is this chiro and yoga you guys speak of?
> Ren-I like that a we are off sett on our cycles too. Everyone is a little bit different than the other. I'm going to try that recipe, it sounds delish!!
> Smommy-:test::test::test:

I tested yesterday but a BFN. So fmu tomorrow?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I would smommy but I have little to no control when it comes to poas. GL


----------



## Smommy013

It makes me nervous to take one


----------



## persephone13

And AF has arrived. :cry:


----------



## KnittedGalaxy

Renaendel said:


> I haven't tried the recipe yet but I can't imagine it could be bad.
> {imagine the Pioneer Woman Link here...I can't post a link...even if it's in a quote!!!!}

I LOVE the Pioneer Woman! I've tried a lot of her recipes and I have never been disappointed. 

I'm 8 dpo today...I think(basing this on the pain and bleeding I had last weekend). I quit temping cuz I was so disappointed in seeing my temps drop every month right after Ov. My current symptoms update...even though I'm pretty sure it's not my month... again(TTC for 14 months)...I started temping after the pain last week and my temps are up! :) I like to see that. Normally they would have dropped at 2 dpo. The nausea has left but I have a full feeling and I'm not overly hungry. I have a sensitive nose anyway so I can't really rely on that. Not overly tired but bbs feel very full, not painful(normally they would be painful by now). I've been having light cramping. Can't help but keep symptom spotting.


----------



## KnittedGalaxy

:hugs:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Perse-sorry af came. On to another month that hopefully results in a little bean. I'm really interested in hearing about the fertility chiro. 
Smommy-if you are nervous then hold off. How long is your lp?
Knitted-fx'd this is your month. 
Afm-FF is saying im 3dpo which im not sure about. Based on my opk I think I'm only 1dpo and if I discard thurs temp where I had a fever no ov is shown yet. Ill go with 1dpo for now until I have a few more temps to put in.


----------



## Wishing_

My appt went good. She said my ovaries look good. The embarrassing part was that she knew I had to pee lol. I feel like, and I told her, I got a bladder of a hamster. I always have to go pee. Eve6if I just finished peeing 5-15 minutes ago. I couldn't get my breast cyst checked out. They told me in 6 months, now I got 3 months left but she did give me information for a breast specialist. I also mentioned the horrible cramps. She doesn't think its cramps but digestive problems.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hey ladies, looks like I missed a lot this weekend! We were busy with the super bowl party (sucky game btw) and we went out with friends on Saturday night, which is always a blast! Hope you gals had a great weekend too! I haven't had a chance to read back, but how are you guys?

Perse-I see that AF came, so sorry. She freaking sucks!! 

Ready-I did see your chart and yay for Oing, did you guys get to bd or were you too sick? Hope you are all feeling better now. 
On our sign out front at work we had "roses are red violets are blue come on in we don't have the flu"!! Kinda funny cause we ALWAYS have people come in like hackin up a lung and saying they are severally sick. I use germ-x and lysol like they are going out of style. 

AFM-I am just hanging out waiting till I O, DH and I decided we are going to BD every other day this cycle until O since we will go see Dr next month if we don't have a BFP this cycle! Hope we all catch that stubborn egg!!


----------



## Renaendel

You are right, the game was kind if boring and one sided. It was a fantastic weekend mrs. Burch and the jalapeño poppers went over well, they just never made it to the party. :D. Next time I am going to bake them a little longer and use solid cream cheese not whipped. What kind of business do you work at that you have sick people inside so much?

Perse- I think we need to make a pact that AFisnt allowed in this thread any longer. I am really sorry that she showed up again.

Ready, I have the same questions tha mrs burch did, what do you think your I chances are? Are you feeling any better?

Knitted your temps always drop at 2dpo and don't come back up? That is,veryy strange and I see how that would,make you bummed out. I am glad they are still up at 8 dpo. We have been trying for as long as you have, ready for that kiddo.

Smommy, any word?


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ren- I am an insurance agent, so people come in and pay their bills and make changes, that kind of stuff. Where I live is a pretty small town and really basically just poverty. So the general public is much different then how the rest of us would conduct ourselves. Although it is ALWAYS interesting in here! LOL So glad your jalapeno poppers were a hit, those usually are! My DH loves them! 

I will join the pact of NO AF!!!!!!!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-glad u had a good wknd. The game sucked. Im not a big football fan but I do like the broncos and it was just painful to watch. 
I'm pro-no af!!!!!!
I'm not pos about ov day so I have no idea what the odds are but even when we bd ov-3 to ov+1 there still is no bfp. I dont have high hope for this month though. Feeling better thanks.


----------



## Smommy013

Renaendel said:


> You are right, the game was kind if boring and one sided. It was a fantastic weekend mrs. Burch and the jalapeño poppers went over well, they just never made it to the party. :D. Next time I am going to bake them a little longer and use solid cream cheese not whipped. What kind of business do you work at that you have sick people inside so much?
> 
> Perse- I think we need to make a pact that AFisnt allowed in this thread any longer. I am really sorry that she showed up again.
> 
> Ready, I have the same questions tha mrs burch did, what do you think your I chances are? Are you feeling any better?
> 
> Knitted your temps always drop at 2dpo and don't come back up? That is,veryy strange and I see how that would,make you bummed out. I am glad they are still up at 8 dpo. We have been trying for as long as you have, ready for that kiddo.
> 
> Smommy, any word?


Took a test yesterday with fmu. Got a bfn, but no period. Still a large amount of cm (which has been consistent). No AF as of now. Cervix is medium for everything and closed.. Had a bad wave of indigestion and nausea last night. But no really signs of ad yet besides slightly achy legs.. No real cramps or anything. 
Perse- sorry about AF. Feel I'm about to join you with it though


----------



## Mrs. Burch

ready-glad you are feeling better, I think I would discard your 1dpo temp since you had a fever, and go from that! ??? 

Smommy-sorry about the BFN, they suck balls! lol Hope AF stays away!! Keep us posted.


----------



## Renaendel

So my OPKs are dark, like just a few days out dark. This is weird and way to early. I haven't even had time to lay out the ground troops. I need O to hold off for a few more days.


----------



## KnittedGalaxy

Renaendel said:


> Knitted your temps always drop at 2dpo and don't come back up? That is,veryy strange and I see how that would,make you bummed out. I am glad they are still up at 8 dpo. We have been trying for as long as you have, ready for that kiddo

Yeah. Showed my doc my charts and he sent me for a US. Showed my follicles weren't open wide enough. He said that I probably don't ov much but every cycle is different. 

Today I'm tired. I went walking for 30 mins today on lunch. Usually I feel more energised but today I'm wiped. I had a hard time getting up the stairs at work...one flight. Struggling for breath. My temp is still up. About the same as yesterday. :happydance: my eyes are dry...but that could just be the office enviro. BDing feels different, it's awesome! Have a slight headache today but that could be sinus related. 9 dpo today(guessing). 

AF is due Saturday. I'll test Friday before I leave for the weekend.


----------



## Smommy013

Mrs. Burch said:


> ready-glad you are feeling better, I think I would discard your 1dpo temp since you had a fever, and go from that! ???
> 
> Smommy-sorry about the BFN, they suck balls! lol Hope AF stays away!! Keep us posted.

Haha you sounds like something I would say. See you live in Missouri. I live in NOrth west Arkansas!! I feel like I'm out this month. I have little to no hope of AF not starting


----------



## Mrs. Burch

smommy- I know what you mean when you feel that way. Dang it stupid bodies! I live in South west MO! I used to live in Bentonville, AR! LOVED it down there!


----------



## Smommy013

Yeah, Its gergous and clean area. and I will keep yall updated but seem to be having symptoms of AF now, slight cramping, very withdrawn, teary and moody. Given my DH thinks im always moody. haha.. I like to think im a realist. However, just checked cervix, it is high and closed. has been closed for about a week now. Who knows. Mother Nature is insane.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs. Burch said:


> ready-glad you are feeling better, I think I would discard your 1dpo temp since you had a fever, and go from that! ???
> 
> Smommy-sorry about the BFN, they suck balls! lol Hope AF stays away!! Keep us posted.

Thats what im thinking but when I do no ov shows. Ill try it again tomorrow.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ren-time to get the show started! This is why u r supposed to bd eo day of ur cycle but I don't know about u guys after months of it being all biz doing it eo day all the time isn't as fun as it once was.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ok so I just put in a temp for tomorrow and discarded my fever temp and it shows ov as sat. That makes more sense to me especially with that opk. I just may have a chance this week. But in all honesty I would give up mine for this month if it meant one of you could get ur first bfp that turns in to ur take home baby. I'm so blessed to have 2 beautiful kids that I feel bad complaining about no bfp yet.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

I am thinking we are ALL gonna get a BFP and all be blessed! I think we all have something we are blessed with! Ready just cause you have two doesn't mean you can't be upset! Of course you can!!


----------



## Smommy013

Thats really sweet Ready, but I agree with Mrs. Burch, you have the right to be upset. If we arent allowed to be upset to each other, than who can we be? DHs dont get it, thats for sure


----------



## Smommy013

Well, 14dpo no sign of af. Cervix is high and closed. Actually it feels squishy.. No cramps, just some dizziness


----------



## Mrs. Burch

smommy are you gonna test?


----------



## Renaendel

I try not to bug you all on charting, but this is way too weird.

My temp is up my opk is near positive. I am on cd 7. For the past 15 months my ovulation has been between 14-20. It was 17-20 pre-miscarriage and has only ever been 14-15 since my MC a year ago. My cycles are very very stereotypical.

Any ideas?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ren-I would just go with it just in case it is an "off" cycle. I get "false" positive Opk's almost every cycle so that is normal for me, but if it isn't for you then I would just act like you are getting ready to O and go with it??!!!


----------



## Smommy013

I'm going to test Thursday. That would put me at 16dpo.


----------



## Smommy013

Well if af hasn't shown up by thn


----------



## Wishing_

So I got a nee prenatal. On the cover it says before, during and after pregnancy. We are going to start trying again by the end of this month.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ren-that is so close to a positive. I agree with mrs.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

What do you gals think??!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-its as close as Ren's. Not quite positive but good enough to bd! Do u usually get a blaring pos? Some ppl never see it super dark. Mine is usually the same colour as the control or darker unless its diluted.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I feel like I normally do the day before af. I can't eat enough crap today...so weird!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ready-I've only had 1 that was darker then the control line. We will be bding!! ;-) that is crazy the eating thing! Hope it's better tomorrow


----------



## Smommy013

I would BD!


----------



## Wishing_

Bd to be safe and for fun!!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

We did bd and at lunch I will go take another LH test and hopefully it will be a for sure positive. DH is getting sick so I am pumping him full of meds, stay away sickness! I need my hubby and his troops!! lol My temps dipped again today if this is for real O then I am early, but I haven't had a "regular" cycle ever!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

If you look at my charts I guess I do "normally" drop down on CD13 and last cycle I had a pos OPK but no O! Maybe this is my "normal"! ???


----------



## Smommy013

I hope you ovulate! I am 15dpo, no sign of period. Cervix is high and closed. Called my doctor today. I don't think I'm pregnant so something is going on. If I don't start af today then I'm taking a test in the am just to be safe, but think something else is up. Guess we will see soon enough!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Holy cow look at these babies!! Although this is what happens every month and then I don't O until later! fx that this is it and we catch the egg!! 

Smommy-I hope you get it figured out! take a dang test girly!!
 



Attached Files:







photo 1 (2).jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 1









photo 2 (2).jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Smommy013

I'm going to take a test tomorrow. I will be 16/17dpo so it should show up.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs- those are some good lines. Fx'd this is ur month. 
Smommy-I hope you get some answers. 
Ren-any tests today?
Perse-how r u?
Afm-ff has taken away my crosshairs today as my temp was a bit low but my temps this month are not at all accurate with being sick and then dd has had a cough so I haven't had consistent sleep in over a week.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ready- I am sure it is just cause you have been sick and up and down. You normally O around 14-15 right? 

I am just confused that I am doing what I have done the last few months, get + opk then don't O till later and then DH and I are tired of bding everyday for like a week and a half. I don't know why my body does this. Going to dr in March if we don't have a bfp this cycle. 

Yes Ren- where are your tests from today??!!!


----------



## Smommy013

Thanks ready. I appreciate it


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs. Burch said:


> Ready- I am sure it is just cause you have been sick and up and down. You normally O around 14-15 right?
> 
> I am just confused that I am doing what I have done the last few months, get + opk then don't O till later and then DH and I are tired of bding everyday for like a week and a half. I don't know why my body does this. Going to dr in March if we don't have a bfp this cycle.
> 
> Yes Ren- where are your tests from today??!!!

Ya usually around then. Im pretty sure it was sat so I'm going with that. Af will be due the 16th if thats the case. 
I really hope ur body shapes up and starts getting regular. Its frustrating enough ttc but throw in irregular cycles or anovulatory cycles thats bullshit!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ready you make me laugh!!
So I went and bought the clear blue tests to make sure it just wasn't the cheapies and I got a big smiley face!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Renaendel

sorry ladies, I keep forgetting and peeing. Going to place the tests on the toilet so I dont forget!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Yay mrs! Bow chik a wow wow!!!!!
Ren-start peeing on things so I can see some lines.


----------



## Renaendel

Ok, finally managed an opk tonight, will start my proper OPKs tomorrow. Tonight's is a little lighter than the last one. So that was a fake start.

I am coming down with something so maybe that explains my messed up temps???

Yay for ovulation mrs burch!


----------



## Smommy013

Well, I didn't take my test this morning. I was way to sleepy to function. I'm 16dpo, cervix is high and closed still. I'm laying in bed as I type because I'm having trouble moving. Could be the horrible weather though..


----------



## Renaendel

:test::test::test::coffee::test::test::test:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ren-my temps were all wonky cuz I was sick too. U r nearing ov time...make a baby!!!
Smommy-^^^what Ren said!!!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hey gals! So I took another OPK this am and they were both - so not sure what to think! I have done this whole, + on cd 13 then don't O until cd18-26! I am hoping that I truly O'd this time, I guess time will tell! lol 

Ok so question, when you don't O for the month can you still have a "period"? All of mine have been spotting, like no need for pad or tampon and no like bright red blood. Does this mean I haven't been really Oing? My temps look like I have though? Just confused. 

Ren and Smommy POAFreakinS ALREADY!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Smommy013

Mrs. Burch keep testing! And I will poas later today, or not depends on if I can make myself get over the nerves. And on a Radom side note, it is so hard to cook eggs with out look at the egg white and think of CM since I starred Ttc. So sad


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-you will still get a normal period. Dr.s say that you every so often can have a cycle that the egg isn't released for one reason or another but af will come normally.


----------



## Renaendel

I did, opk is still negative. Hasn't changed. But I will keep testing twice a day. Nookie starts tonight, and every other day through valentines day.


----------



## Smommy013

So I attached my opk test from this afternoon. It's pretty positive. I took a hpt today and a bfn. I'm really confused not. I got a positive opk on the 20th of jan. now another??
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mrs. Burch

smommy, do you temp? I find that is always helpful for me! It tells you that you did O and when. I know it is kind of a pain but I like the rewards from it.


----------



## Smommy013

Mrs. Burch said:


> smommy, do you temp? I find that is always helpful for me! It tells you that you did O and when. I know it is kind of a pain but I like the rewards from it.

No I don't temp but I read where Lu surges before af, probably what itbis


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Oh well I am sorry if that is true darn it. But hey at least we can use those LH test and see if af is going to come....right? I am sorry hugs!!


----------



## Smommy013

Thanks girl! I appreciate it


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Smommy-that doesn't look like a true pos but it def is detecting something. 
Ren and mrs-lotsa nookie girls!! Grab a bottle of wine, slap on the Barry white and get down to bizness!!!!


----------



## Smommy013

I've been using these strips almost once a day for about a week, never gotten anything so dark. It got darker after the picture was taken. Idk idk idk


----------



## Renaendel

ReadynWaiting said:


> Ren and mrs-lotsa nookie girls!! Grab a bottle of wine, slap on the Barry white and get down to bizness!!!!

mission accepted


----------



## lizlovelust

Figured I'd update in here! Well two days ago I started spotting and got cramps and figured AF would show full force the following day and so yesterday came around with no AF. Temp went up instead but I woke up extremely sick with a bad cold. Spotting also stopped yesterday but cramps continued. Today woke up, temp still up, no spotting and no cramps at all now. So confused, I hate my body lol.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hey girls! Well we didn't bd last night, both of us were so exhausted. I am just hoping that I did what I have done for the last three months and O later. So ready for the weekend. Hope you gals have a good Friday and wonderful weekend.


----------



## Smommy013

Have a good weekend too. Still waiting on AF. feels like she will show at any moment though


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Liz-have u been to the dr? 
Smommy-I hope she doesn't come and u get a bfp instead. 
Afm-just waiting...6dpo.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

On a totally different note....snow and more snow! We just keep getting dumped on and I'm sick of it.
 



Attached Files:







20140207_173320-1.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Holy cow Ready! We have snow here, like 3in and it is FREEZING! Like the high today was 12 degrees with a wind chill of 0! I would rather the snow then than the 0, thank goodness we burn wood and it helps are electric bill not be so high!


----------



## Renaendel

we hit -30 for the past two nights. It has been sooo cold. Tonight is an off night, tomorrow is hubbys bday and nookie night. At least the cold is good for snuggling.


----------



## Smommy013

Holy crap!!!! That's a lot of snow!!! We have about three inches on the ground, and that's annoying to me!! My opk is darker them yesterday, so going to see if I get a positive tomorrow. No AF though


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ren-enjoy the bday weekend!! 
A mommy-hope AF stays away


----------



## Smommy013

Thanks!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

The snow is about 3 ft deep in my front yard...its ridiculous. Even though I'm in canada we haven't had snow like this in years. This week we have had 1 day where it didn't snow. And on avg we have been waking up to -20 C. Last week it was -35 for a few days. I hate the cold and the snow. Bring on the heat and sunshine!!!
Ren-nothing better than snuggling under a blanket and making things happen. Lol
Smommy-gl with the opk. 
Mrs-I hope those temps stay up!
I'm sitting on the couch with a glass of wine watching Despicable Me 2 while my niece sleeps beside me! Big fri night here. Lol


----------



## lizlovelust

Ready - nope haven't gone yet, thought Af was coming so I didn't think it was necessary, spotting started again now. It's weird and smells funny, like super irony?


----------



## Wishing_

Wow that's a lot of snow. It haven't snowed over here yet. I hate snow with a passion! I'm sick at the moment. My stomach is all sorts of crazy today. Have anyone been having baby dreams and night sweats? Cause I am and I am not enjoying it... Well I am enjoying the dreams but not the night sweats.


----------



## Wishing_

Ugh I still feel sick. How is everyone doing? Any plans for today. I canceled mines once again since I'm not feeling well.


----------



## Renaendel

Plans are being sick, staying in and still managing to seduce DH.

Liz. Now that we have two cycles to compare your cycles are looking more consistent. My OB said that if your OPKs are weird or your temps are strange you can always count 14 days back from the end of your last cycle to get a decent idea of when your ovulation was. Then the next month a week prior to that cycle day start having sex every other day for the next two weeks. That would start on like CD 30 for you. You just may be a lady who doesn't get positive OPKs when she actually ovulates.

Ready your weather sounds just like mine, but you are clearly further north.

Happy weekend to the rest of you.


----------



## Libby4snoopy

Hi guys, not sure if in the right place. Just looking for some advice. Myself an bubbie have been trying to conceive baby number 2 for over a year now. This mth I am 7 dpo n 8 days before AF is due. Had mild cramps yesterday n back pain with pressure r pull in pelvic area. Do u think this is a good sign?


----------



## Renaendel

7 dpo is a decent day to start feeling cramps from implantation. 7-9 dpo are the most common days. Good luck, when will you test?


----------



## Libby4snoopy

Think it's a little early at the minute so if I can wait til mayb 5 days before AF. That will be in 3 days time


----------



## Renaendel

I try to hold off testing until at least 10-12 dpo. I am not always successful though.


----------



## Libby4snoopy

I know, it's very hard :)


----------



## Smommy013

I had cramps and bleeding around 7-10dpo. Still no bfn, but still no AF. How is seducing hubby Ren? Lol


----------



## Smommy013

Oh, this is 3rd day with positive opk. Stared temping this am. Just to see if actually ovulate.. Cervix is closed tight so don't think it's from ovulation.


----------



## lizlovelust

AF showed full force today :( onto next cycle!


----------



## Smommy013

Sorry about AF


----------



## lizlovelust

Oh it's okay, been waiting for it so I could use my preseed this cycle! :)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ren-I hope you feel better soon. Good on ya for sticking to the plan! Lol
Smommy-how many dpo are u now?
Liz-sorry about af but glad u have a plan for this month.
Libby-gl with testing. Those all sound like good signs. 
Perse-how r things?


----------



## Smommy013

I am not sure what dpo I am anymore lol. I think I am 14/15dpo now... But could be as late as 18dpo. Got a bfn yesterday, today I am having cramps but cervix is high closed and creamy cm


----------



## Wishing_

Sorry Liz.

I'm still sick and still seduced and bd with the hubby. My cervix seemed high because... you know was really different. Lol. But this dude has having a baby in his mind. A few minutes after finishing my strawberry smoothie I puked and after eating a slice I felt full and nauseous. But usually when you feel full your entire stomach feels full and bloated right? For me it felt like it was just my lower abdominal was stuffed but mostly my hip\waist. Because of that he thinks I'm pregnant.


----------



## Smommy013

I took a blue dye test tonight. Saw a very faint line instantly. But so faint I'm not sure if I imagined it. I only have a digital left, so if I haven't started AF by cd33/34 I will take digital. Guess because it could have been a evap :(


----------



## Renaendel

Wishing_ said:


> Sorry Liz.
> 
> I'm still sick and still seduced and bd with the hubby. My cervix seemed high because... you know was really different. Lol.

Wow, we are twins, I am just a few days behind you. Bedding even though I was sick was successful. I think my cervix is much higher because... it was AWESOME! Maybe I will ovulate soon the OPKs are progressing again nicely!

Smommy, that is great news, crossing my fingers that it us not an evap.

Lz, sorry about AF, glad limbo is Over. Good luck with pressed. I love my fertility lube.

Mrs burch, ready thanks for the encouragement. I am excited again about our chances this cycle.


----------



## Wishing_

Renaendel said:


> Wishing_ said:
> 
> 
> Sorry Liz.
> 
> I'm still sick and still seduced and bd with the hubby. My cervix seemed high because... you know was really different. Lol.
> 
> Wow, we are twins, I am just a few days behind you. Bedding even though I was sick was successful. I think my cervix is much higher because... it was AWESOME! Maybe I will ovulate soon the OPKs are progressing again nicely!
> 
> Smommy, that is great news, crossing my fingers that it us not an evap.
> 
> Lz, sorry about AF, glad limbo is Over. Good luck with pressed. I love my fertility lube.
> 
> Mrs burch, ready thanks for the encouragement. I am excited again about our chances this cycle.Click to expand...

Maybe. I know it was amazing as well. Let's hope that we caught the egg. Although I don't O for a few more days.


----------



## Smommy013

Well, I looks like I started temping at the right (wrong) time. I went up a whole degree from yesterday to today. (Same time, hadn't got out of bed). So I'm guessing I ovulated. WTH body!!!!! So that means I ovulated late Friday most likely. So, that means I'm out this month! Only BD on Thursday. And went to bathroom immediately after. I swear, this is ridiculous!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

I got my cross hairs today! Kinda sad because we didn't bd on O day. I thought id do what I had the past two months and not really O. Well it looks like I did. We did bd two days before and 1 day after, maybe they survived and swam like crazy!! ;-)


----------



## Renaendel

Both of you actually sound like you have pretty good timing. Smommy the day before your temp spike is great timing. Laying down hadn't been proven either way for normal conception to help. Mrs burch, o-2' o-1 and o+1 is fantastic.

I grabbed some out of date OPKs in my morning haze testing. I didn't even know I still had them. They were way lighter so now I have to wait for a few more hrs before I can test again. 12 dpo so my positive should be 24-48 hrs away. This cycle is weird


----------



## mommyswn

hi ladies mind if i join in i am 10 dpo today major sore throat and sniffly nose this is my first month on 50mg clomid days 2 -6 my chart is attatched if u want a nosey :)

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Wishing_

So im reading up on cervix position and according to the hubby it was super high and open. I know for sure it was high but I'm not sure if it was open. I did ask him if he felt a hole and he said yes. What I'm confused about is that according to my menstrual app I o in 7 days.

Anyways, good luck ladies!! I hope you get a bfp!!!!!! We all need some good news!


----------



## Renaendel

mommyswn said:


> hi ladies mind if i join in i am 10 dpo today major sore throat and sniffly nose this is my first month on 50mg clomid days 2 -6 my chart is attatched if u want a nosey :)
> 
> My Ovulation Chart

Welcome, that is a nice looking chart you have there.

Well, that is weird wishing. I wonder if you will o early.


----------



## Smommy013

Even, not sure about the O day. Some confusion, per usual. I hope you caught it mrs. Burch!


----------



## Libby4snoopy

These both definitely do sound like great timing so best of lu k guys. I've been having strongish AF back pains since this morning so feeling pretty low as guessing my AF will be here within the week


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Smommy and mrs I think you are good as far as bdIng goes. If they are healthy, good swimmers a day or 2 before is fine. 
Wishing-I sometimes have an open feeling cervix for days before I ov. Just keep bding.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I think I might poas tomorrow just for shits and giggles. Im about 99% sure nothing is happening in there but I have some dollar store tests that are burning a hole in my cupboard.


----------



## Ruthanne

Hi ladies! New to "posting and commenting" but desperate for some support of oh hers who understand! I have three VERY fertile sisters........soooo excite about seeing others in my situation! I have been on Clomid for a year and just had ovarian drilling. Anybody experience/luck with this?


----------



## Wishing_

Ugh. I hope this my cycle. We never felt my cervix being so high and open. Its still like that. I guess we are going to have to bd every other day.


----------



## mommyswn

Renaendel said:


> mommyswn said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies mind if i join in i am 10 dpo today major sore throat and sniffly nose this is my first month on 50mg clomid days 2 -6 my chart is attatched if u want a nosey :)
> 
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> Welcome, that is a nice looking chart you have there.
> 
> Well, that is weird wishing. I wonder if you will o early.Click to expand...

thanks for the welcome :) , update this morning i got really sore boobs this morning , just hopeing its not AF creeping in had a tiny dip on temp but hopefully nothing


----------



## Libby4snoopy

Hi mommyswn! When do u think u might test?


----------



## Renaendel

Mommyswn, that temp drop is tiny. I also wouldn't worry about it. Good luck!

Wishing. The every other day bedding is a weird thing. I wasn't sure I would like it but it turns out I love it. I think being told I can't have sex on those off days makes me want it a whole lot more on the on days. :blush:

Rutheanne, sorry no experience with either clomid or ovarian drilling. I do get tge everybody is pregnant but us thing. Good luck on your journey this month.

Ready, you are cute about your testing. That is why I love cheap tests. Let us know!

Libby how is your back doing? Any sign of the witch?

Mrs burch, Liz, smommy, Perse, and any others I missed I hope you are alldoing well.

I am still waiting on that positive opk. I normally get my first one the evening of the 13th to the 14th. I think I may ovulate a bit later as colds delay stuff. I hope to see one soon. I have a vacation scheduled on the 19th-24th and really wasn't that in the middle of my tww.


----------



## Smommy013

Doing good! Thanks for asking Ren. Hopefully you will get your opk soon. As for me, well I'm just waiting on, well not sure anymore.. My nipples hurt like hell. And my bbs feel bloated.. But besides that I feel ok, well besides DH getting on my nerves so very early this am


----------



## Wishing_

I'm sick again. Ugh!!
But I'm the same way Ren! I would do it everyday but I got night classes.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hey ladies! Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend! More snow here again today..blah but other than that it has been a good Monday so far! I got a new sink and faucet this weekend in my kitchen so I am one happy girl!! I attached a pic cause I know that we all get excited about new kitchen stuff!! :haha: 

Ready-Yes test tomorrow!! Can't wait to squint

Perse- Haven't heard from you in a while how are you!

Wishing- Keep bding girl!!

Ren and Smommy- Hope we caught that egg!! 

Mommyswn-Welcome can you attach your chart, l am a stalker! :winkwink:

Libby- hope AF stays away. 

Afm-high temps again today, I haven't been this high this early. Trying to not get my hopes up. AF is due the 22nd and I am going to try my hardest to hold off testing until then. My cp is still kinda high, haven't had that before. Just trying not to get my hopes up! If we don't get a BFP this time then we will be going to the DR. My cycles are crazy, I have O'd on cd 26, 21, 18 and now 13! I guess only stupid time will tell. Hoping the wait goes by fast for all of us and lets get some BFP's in here girls!!
 



Attached Files:







sink.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ruthanne said:


> Hi ladies! New to "posting and commenting" but desperate for some support of oh hers who understand! I have three VERY fertile sisters........soooo excite about seeing others in my situation! I have been on Clomid for a year and just had ovarian drilling. Anybody experience/luck with this?

Ruth- I know EXACTLY how you feel! My youngest sister, 21, has two kids by different dads, on accident, and my sister in law made sure to let me know that they only tried ONE time for the second child and the first was an accident. She had missed like 5 birth control pill and wham guess who is prego!! It is frustrating but we just have to know that God is the one with the perfect timing for us and we will be blessed!! I know hard to swallow, believe me I get mad about it too!


----------



## mommyswn

Mrs. Burch said:


> Hey ladies! Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend! More snow here again today..blah but other than that it has been a good Monday so far! I got a new sink and faucet this weekend in my kitchen so I am one happy girl!! I attached a pic cause I know that we all get excited about new kitchen stuff!! :haha:
> 
> Ready-Yes test tomorrow!! Can't wait to squint
> 
> Perse- Haven't heard from you in a while how are you!
> 
> Wishing- Keep bding girl!!
> 
> Ren and Smommy- Hope we caught that egg!!
> 
> Mommyswn-Welcome can you attach your chart, l am a stalker! :winkwink:
> 
> Libby- hope AF stays away.
> 
> Afm-high temps again today, I haven't been this high this early. Trying to not get my hopes up. AF is due the 22nd and I am going to try my hardest to hold off testing until then. My cp is still kinda high, haven't had that before. Just trying not to get my hopes up! If we don't get a BFP this time then we will be going to the DR. My cycles are crazy, I have O'd on cd 26, 21, 18 and now 13! I guess only stupid time will tell. Hoping the wait goes by fast for all of us and lets get some BFP's in here girls!!

i got a funny feeling im out , i got sore boobs but i allways get that before AF and i did a test just now and BFN , if my temp plummets in the morning i know im out :( attatched my chart for you
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-sink looks great. My husband is a contractor so of course my house has shit that needs to be done all over which he never does. Im not accepting eXcuses any longer...yesterday he started painting the trim that should have been put on 2 yrs ago. On another note ur temps look good. 
Ren-I hope that opk is pos soon so u can start growing a baby. 
Mommyswn-when r u testing?
Libby and smommy go pee on something already!
Wishing-sorry ur sick. 
Ruthanne-I have no experience with either but I wish u luck and baby dust!
Afm-didnt get a lot of sleep last night so I was jn a daze this am and totally forgot to poas. Tomorrow I will but my hopes are nil.


----------



## mommyswn

ReadynWaiting said:


> Mrs-sink looks great. My husband is a contractor so of course my house has shit that needs to be done all over which he never does. Im not accepting eXcuses any longer...yesterday he started painting the trim that should have been put on 2 yrs ago. On another note ur temps look good.
> Ren-I hope that opk is pos soon so u can start growing a baby.
> Mommyswn-when r u testing?
> Libby and smommy go pee on something already!
> Wishing-sorry ur sick.
> Ruthanne-I have no experience with either but I wish u luck and baby dust!
> Afm-didnt get a lot of sleep last night so I was jn a daze this am and totally forgot to poas. Tomorrow I will but my hopes are nil.

i have tested twice today lol with IC tests and BFN :(


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ready- I know the husband thing, if he wants it done then he will do it! The handle on the old sink had been breaking for about 2 months and he got a hair up his ass to finally change it because he wanted the stainless instead of the white. My husband isn't a contractor but he is handy and does build stuff. I am not sure if you guys ever got the show Trick my Truck? It is high end semi-trucks that they "pimp" out and my husband builds the stuff that goes on them so he knows what he is doing. 

I can't believe you forgot to paos!! Sounds like an excuse my husband would give!! lmfao!!!!

mommy sorry about the bfn, you are early still.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mommy-sorry I didnt see ur post about the tests. Sorry about the bfns. 
Mrs-haven't seen show but that sounds like a cool job. My husband is a huge procrastinator and hates to do his "work" at home which I get but a bitchy wife is worse than doing the work. Lol
I truly did forget and tried to squeeze a couple drops out after but I must have been good and relaxed when I first went cuz there was not even a dribble. Haha


----------



## Smommy013

Mommy- sorry to hear about your BFN, as Mrs. Burch told me the first time I posted a BFN- That sucks balls. Lol, keep your head up!

Ready- we could be married to the same person. My husband is such a huge procrasinator about everything. Maybe its just men in general. 

Ren-what CD are you? Or did i miss that.

mrs. Burch- im on my second day of high temps or something like that. didn't test until like nine, because at 7, i had been awake for around 2 hours it seemed like.


----------



## Wishing_

Ready: Its fine. Its just weird how I got sick twice.

Mrs: love the new kitchen sink!

My nasua is like a roller coaster today!!


----------



## Smommy013

Wishing- ive had some issues with nausea. im not a fan at all


----------



## Libby4snoopy

Hi ladies. Thanks for the supportive comments n questions. I tested on the 8th n got BFN. Period is due on the 16th so it might have been to early to test. My back pain is still there but really feels more like AF pains today and yesterday than anything else so feeling kinda low. 
What about everyone? Anybody due AF on or around my date?


----------



## smurfette85

Good luck ladies hope you all get your bfp soon don't give up I never got a faint line till 2 days after af was due and did a digi 5 days after af was due and it was pregnant 1-2 so all good my partner is paranoid more than me that we are going to lose this little bean as I was on bc for so long :( it's trying to reassure him I am trying to do and trying not to freak out at every twinge I have xxxx


----------



## Wishing_

Sm'013: I'm not a fan of it either. I been nauseous since Friday a believe. I even barfed a little when I was bd'ing. It was nasty and unexpected.

Snoopy: according to the app I'm using af should be arriving in 20 days. O in 6 days.

Smurf: Stay positive.


----------



## smurfette85

thanks hun i am trying to stay positive if anything i will just go to early pregnancy and see if they can give me a once over lol xx


----------



## Smommy013

Definitely get a test smurf. But you may have ovulated later than you thiught


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Libby af should be here by the 16th or 17th as my lp fluctuates a bit. No symptoms here though. I'm going to start peeing on things too and hopefully one of those things is an hpt. Lol


----------



## Libby4snoopy

Sorry readynwaiting not sure if my last post went through. I'm trying not to test at the minute as I don't have anything that might be a positive symptom. How bout u?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Last month I didnt test until af was due but this month im starting early for no good reason other than having no control. I have no symptoms and am pretty sure this isn't the month just cux dh and were both sick around ov time and didn't get much bding in. Plus im not 100% when I o'd as I had a fever one day.


----------



## Libby4snoopy

Well good luck n keep me informed readynwaiting and ill let u n is when my reserve to not test fails miserably ;)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ok so to know me is to know I want instant gratification and have no patience to wait...2.5 hour hold and something is catching my eye. Im not sure the picture captured it but here are a few different snaps. It's only allowing these 2. And what makes me think there is a line there is the fact that when I shine a light behind the test I see a line. These tests don't show it unless its a line. I'm hopeful but realistic too so telling me u see nothing isn't going to crush me.
 



Attached Files:







20140210_200115.jpg
File size: 9.6 KB
Views: 7









20140210_195925-1.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Renaendel

There may be some thing there. I can't tell if there is color. Eeeeee. I hope so.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

And this is how it dried...
 



Attached Files:







20140210_210932.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Another
 



Attached Files:







20140210_210901-1.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ready I'm not seeing anything but I'm on my cell so it's hard to see. I will look in computer in am!! Hope I see something!!

Ok help I am having awful crampy feeling, like AF!!??!! Super low in my pelvic. Any thoughts on why? I haven't had this before. I barley ever feel O pains. And I have a pretty high pain tolerance. AF is really bad cramps usually, like can put me on the floor bad even when I am taking rx strength ibuprofen. Just confused.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-cramps are a good thing in early pregnancy if they are mild and achy. Thats the bean nestling in and ur uterus getting ready for 9 months of baby growing. Oh I hope thats whats happening!!!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ok well that sounds good..I like that answer!! Lol can't wait to squint in the am!! I hope this is the start to your BFP!! Omg I can't stand the excitement for you!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Still a hint of a line but they are probably crappy tests. Oh well!
 



Attached Files:







20140211_065807-1.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 7









20140211_065807.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Wishing_

Ready: I don't see anything.

Mrs: Fx that, that is actually happening!!!

Afm: I still feel sick. My throat is killing me this cold morning. Still feeling nauseous.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

ReadynWaiting said:


> And this is how it dried...

I can kind of make out something on this one, not sure that it really has color though?


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Thanks wishing, I don't want to get my hopes up though. I am having them again this am, it is like it'll come and go. But they do feel just like when AF is gonna come. ???


----------



## Wishing_

This is going to sound nasty but try bd'ing even if you get it. A friend of mine did it and her af stopped. That's how she got pregnant with her first daughter.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

I am sure dh wont mind that at all! They aren't like hurting just crampy feeling in waves. No blood or anything just weird.


----------



## Libby4snoopy

Ready: I couldn't really make out anything on your test but that's more about the quality of the picture on my iPhone! Have you done anymore tests since then?


----------



## Smommy013

Ready any news. I'm living vicariously. 
And mrs burch. Maybe that's a good sign girl!! My nips have been so sensitive that I can barely stand anything touching them


----------



## Libby4snoopy

Smommy013: when is your AF due and when will u test? I'm due in 6 days and desperately trying not to test!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

smommy that sounds like a good sign fo ryou! hoping that we all get a bfp for lovers day!!!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

No more tests and I think these 2 were duds. Af should be here mon at the latest. For u ladies with symptoms I really hope they r due to pregnancy. The next wk should be exciting!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ready-I am sorry I know it sucks to get our hopes up!! I went home and poas hpt and lh just cause and they were both bfn hpt was STARK white, no hint of a line! lol So thanks for letting me get that out of my system! lol I hope you are getting you BFP anxious for Monday to come and NO af!!


----------



## Smommy013

Ready- hope you aren't getting AF! Keep your chin up!

Mrs - I have been loss addicted. Now I'm just waiting until Saturday unless AF shows up. Which could very well be possible.

In general I think I'm getting sick. I am super sleepy and got sick., probably from weather.


----------



## Smommy013

Mrs burch that would be good
Libby I will test Friday or Saturday depending if af hasn't showed and my bbs get any worse. I'm not sure what dpo I am due to pols and ovulation going haywire. But I'm anywhere from 4-9 dpo. I tested Sunday and got a bfn. And I don't have anymore tests. And DH would kill me if I just go but more


----------



## Mrs. Burch

smommy-sorry you are getting sick. You need to start temping, so I can stalk your chart! Hopefully this is your bfp though and there won't be a need to!! I will keep a look out this weekend for your test and the bfp!!


----------



## Smommy013

I started charting Saturday. My temps where low then went up a whole degree Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ladies I can't wait for u all to start testing. I'm out of tests and won't be buying any more until the wknd. Unless I can talk myself out of it and just see if the witch shows.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

I won't test until the 22nd!! Boo I have another 10 days left!! :-/ that's a long freakin time lol hope it goes by fast!! Ok I am lying if I have some "symptoms" I'll test cause I'm weak!!!! Hahaha


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-I love how we talk big and tough but know we will cave and test early. I've peed on the tests I had and will stay away from stores carrying hpts...well ill try! Lol


----------



## Smommy013

Lol I will try to stay away from them to ready. DH is getting on my last nerve tonight . Ugh


----------



## Wishing_

I might test later today. Accord to my hubby my cervix is low and open. What does that mean? I even got ewcm. :wacko:


----------



## Renaendel

If you are sure you ovulated it probably means you had a second estrogen surge after ovulation. The corpus luteum produces estrogen as well as prog. I get cm changes after O.though I always think when in doubt :sex:

I can't wait to see more tests from you guys. When you are ready of course.

I still haven't ovulated. :shock: this is crazy. I don't even have a day before positive level opk. At this rate I may not O until cd 17-20. I am going to be walking bow legged soon.


----------



## Wishing_

I'm not sure if I did. A app im using ssys I O in 4 days.


----------



## harjas

Hi all, I am new here.
I was on BC but stopped them in December, got my AF on date , which is not normal. They were heavy but they lasted only 4 days(They mostly last 8 days) and first and last day I noticed brownish discharge.
1 DPO nothing
2-4 DPO nauseated, lightheaded as if had few drinks, irritated, cranky, slight twinge in boobs, cramp like pain in abdomen.
5-9 DPO nauseated, lightheaded, my stomach feels as if i have done mad ab workout, CM is milky, cramps in my stomach, legs are paining, feeling tired.
10-14 DPO nauseated, lightheaded,gassy, crying for no reason, feeling tired but cant sleep, vivid dreams, watery CM but when I go to the bathroom it isn't there. thirsty all the time, peeing more frequently, increased appetite.

Doc says cant test till u miss once, m confused.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Harjas-test!!! Dr.s dont acknowledge your pregnancy until af is missed and some don't until 2 periods are missed. You sound like you have all the symptoms I did when I was pg with dd. Poas already!!!!!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ren-sorry ur body is playing fair right now. I hope u ov soon so u cant join us in this horrid tww already.


----------



## Libby4snoopy

Well just started getting BCM which means period will be here in a few days :(


----------



## Smommy013

You need to test. Harjas

Libby I hope it's not af.


----------



## Renaendel

Libby, sorry about the BCM. I will remain hopeful it is early pregnancy spotting. :winkwink:

Harjas, test away, at 14 dpo you should get a pretty accurate result.

Enjoy your weather folks. In one week I will be out if this sub zero, blowing snow weather and at a pool in the desert in sunny Southern California. :yipee::shipw::wohoo::happydance:


----------



## Smommy013

Cd 33 and I'm going insane ahh


----------



## Wishing_

Take me with you Ren! I'm tired of this cold weather. I think I'm sick again. Boo!!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ren-totally jealous!!! Its freakin freezing here today. 
Libby-fx'd thats ib!


----------



## Wishing_

I can't help wonder if I ovulated early. My cervix was low yesterday...

Who gets sick 3 times?! I'm not liking this weather.


----------



## Libby4snoopy

ReadynWaiting said:


> Ren-totally jealous!!! Its freakin freezing here today.
> Libby-fx'd thats ib!

Ready; I'm sorry, im very slow on uptake today, what does ib stand for?


----------



## Wishing_

I believe it stands for implantation bleeding.


----------



## Libby4snoopy

Thanks wishing and ready; that would make perfect sense. Sorry slow brain day today :)


----------



## Wishing_

You're welcome. I might test today. I'll let you if I do and what I get.


----------



## Libby4snoopy

Please do wishing. Good luck!!


----------



## Wishing_

It came out weird. I don't think it worked. The hubby thinks its invalid. The camera on my phone doesn't work so I can't take a picture.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hey gals! Super busy at work today, tax refund time and people buying insurance. 

H-test already girl!!! Hoping it is your BFP!!

Ready- I think I need you to poas so I don't feel the urge to since I am only 6DPO and it would be a total waste! hahaha or someone POAS FOR THE LOVE OF GOD!! HAHAHHAHA

Wishing-I would bd just incase!!

Smommy- I am sure you are going crazy, I for sure would be, sorry girl!

Afm-I went to the dr (reg) today because my blood pressure has been crazy. Well my pulse has been like 40 and 45 for over a month, caused from bp med, and they switched it but not my bp was up again like 145/95! Yikes I had a bad headache so I knew something was up. But anywho the dr gave me some great info for trying to get prego!! I am super excited. IF I don't have a bfp coming then I will start the Atkins diet, low carbs, it helps with insulin and PCOS she said. I will try it, I could stand to lose about 20-30lbs anyways!!! Hope you all had a wonderful day!! 

NOW SOMEONE PEE ON A FREAKIN STICK SO I CAN SQUINT ALREADY!!!! HAHAHAH JK


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Nice try mrs but this girl is staying strong! It will be a test of my willpower later when I have to go to the dollar store. Lol
Check out that book "making babies" or google it and find their website. Lots of great tips on getting pg with ur "body type" (nothing to do with the shape of ur body). Lots of tips on the herbs and stuff u should be taking too.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ready-let's make a pact that we won't test until AF is due, mine is the 22nd!! I will get that, thanks!!!


----------



## Wishing_

So the hubby brought a cheapie call BudPak. He thinks it came out invalid. I don't think it worked. You know how there usually a pink dye that spreads? It didn't spread. It stayed in one corner. The box said the result would show within 3 minutes and not to use the answer after 5 minutes.

We might do another test tomorrow.


----------



## Smommy013

gL to you wishing! 

Mrs. I want them to poas too! Live vicariously!! Ahhhh

Ready- do you have any signs symptoms? 

Ren - are you still waiting to ov? Did I miss that?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-I will try my hardest not to buy and pee on any hpts. I avoided the dollar store tonight but tomorrow I have to go. 
Smommy-I haven't had much other than abdominal stuff (crampy, backache) but that could be anything. I'm expecting af to be here by Monday.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ok if you hold off till Monday, 4 days, I will hold off till the 22nd!! That's 9 more days!!! Now that it's a challenge I can do it cause I REALLY hate to lose!! Lol 

Everyone watching the Olympics??


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Haha love the competitive streak. I may have a bit of that in me.


----------



## Smommy013

Well maybe no sign is a good sign! 

Mrs be strong!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

And yes mrs we r watching the Olympics but cheering for a different country!
Go Canada go!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wishing_

It was a negative. Loser read it wrong. Cervix is medium and open. This cervix thing is annoying and confusing.


----------



## Renaendel

There you go mrs. Burch. Something to squint at. :happydance: 

Smommy you didn't miss me ovulating, it is just a lot later than usual. My positive is here! Well close enough for government work. Now do I have sex late tonight or do it tomorrow. 

I have never heard of budpak. Husbands buy the weirdest tests!

Mrs burch that is so exciting about your doctor stuff. I love that they are helping fix stuff.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Wishing_

I completely forgot it said after five minutes the results won't be correct so I may have a chance!!!


----------



## Wishing_

I just remembered something. On the 8 after we bd'ed we noticed dome kind of like a pinkish somewhat transparent booger or a clot thing. Does anyone know what it is??


----------



## Smommy013

Ren. Bd both times!! Lol

Wishing. It may have been some implantation bleeding mixed with mucus. Or ovulation blood mixed with mucus. Depends where you were in your cycle.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

REN- get it girl!! :haha: and yes I am so glad I have wonderful dr that care and are willing to help and not just say oh it takes time. 

Wishing-good luck and keep us posted.

Smommy- how are you?

Ready-well it is ok that you are going for Canada, I can give you that since you live there and all! lol But seriously go team USA!! :winkwink::thumbup:

AFM-I don't think it will be hard for me to test, as I think I am out this month. I was feeling good about it since my temps were so much higher in the beginning then normal but now they are at normal range with the rest of the months. All cramps have gone and NO symptoms! 

What are you gals doing for the big holiday coming up?? Do you guys exchange gifts? Well dh and I do and I bought him, us, a tent for this summer when we go to the lake. He found it last night, little turd!! :growlmad: I still have a Fossil watch to give him so thank goodness for that. We will stay at home and grill steaks and hopefully relax and not do anything!


----------



## Smommy013

Mrs. You aren't out until your out lol. So keep your head up.

Me and the DH are going to a fancy restaurant. So that is all we are doing.. 

I'm doing ok. Sore bbs/ nipps still. Cervix is high with cm and closed. But nothing besides that. I'm cd 35 boo


----------



## Wishing_

Smommy: On the 8th I was cd14. I just counted. I believe it was probably ovulation bleeding. My cervix was super high that day.

Mrs: Thank you. Youre not out until the :witch: comes! 

I found out a friend of mine was secretly trying and thry found out they're pregnant two days ago.
But yea, the hubby isn't telling me anything. He says its a surprise. I told him I want flowers, chocolate covered strawberries, preseed and a day at a hotel. Lol. I told him every moment counts so might as well set the mood.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Awe thanks gals, I will be ok, I think! lol I say I will since we will be going to see Dr if I'm not. I love Valentines Day! So much love and baby making time! :haha: I might get a new car for V-day so I will be super excited if that is the case!! Someone is coming to look at mine tonight and sounds very interested. We'll see though, I am not one to get my hopes up until after it happens!!


----------



## Smommy013

Wow that will be so exciting mrs!!!!


----------



## Libby4snoopy

Hi ladies. Happy Valentines to u all. I haven't posted in the last day r so because I've absolutely nothing to report, not the tiniest hint of a symptom! Just waiting for my period to arrive on Sunday. Myself n DH are going to make an appointment for fertility tests after that.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Well temp dropped this am so pretty good sign the witch is working her way here! 
Happy v-day ladies! (Can't wait to say that to everyone when they hit their v-day with baby on board).


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Happy valentines day girls!! My dh isn't talking to me..bad fight last night, should make for an interesting holiday. Lol :wacko: ready and Libby sorry you guys are thinking AF is coming. :hugs: I don't think I'm far behind ya!! My temps aren't anything good either, same as usual. Hope you all have a great day and it's Friday!! Yay


----------



## Smommy013

Happy valentines day to you all. I hope y'all have a good one!
Sorry about af ready


----------



## Wishing_

How was everyone's valentine day?
Mines was relaxed. Nothing big because he spent the day fixing his tax problem. I enjoyed staying at his place watching disney movies. On my way home I started to get a aching/bloating feeling around my pelvic area. Luckily I have a gyn appt later on today.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Morning ladies! I hope everyone had a good night and your men treated you like queens? I'm not big on valentines day but dh did pick up our new bed and then had cards from him and the kids with my fave chocolates on it. We ordered pizza and watched a bad movie and were in bed by 10! Big night...lol.
Another temp drop this am so af should be here today I guess which would be a day or 2 early. So this month will be a diet overhaul with reg exercise as being back at work has been crap eating with no exercise. It seemed to work last time when I got pg with dd. 
I'm truly hoping u ladies start seeing some lines this week.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

I'm sorry ready! I'm with ya, next month I'm gonna start my elliptical again and Atkins. My dr told me low low carbs so that is what I'm doing!!
We didn't go out for dinner I went to the local market and got some steaks that were AMAZING!! And dh surprised me with this gerorgous multi colored pearl bracelet!! He is pretty awesome!! Then he took me back roading! ;-) yes we're in a small town!! Hehe hope the rest of you ladies had a great evening and will have a wonderful weekend. I'm off to test drive some cars today... Wish me luck and patience, I can't stand salesmen if I like it I'll talk to ya!! Lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Smommy013

My DH got me chocolate covered strawberries and dinner. Then we came home and crashed! I took a test yesterday and got a BFN. Oh well,I wasn't to upset about it. We have a charity ball tonight. Should be fun.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-that is pretty. I was craving bbq steak last night but ours is buried under snow. Lol 
Smommy-sorry about the bfn. How many dpo are u?
Af showed up which puts my lp at 13 days so I think I ov'd earlier when I was sick on no bding happened. My lp is usually 14 or 15 dpo and we all know it doesn't change all that much. Oh well on to a new cycle.


----------



## Smommy013

Sorry about AF ready! 
And I'm CD37, dpo is unknown really.


----------



## Libby4snoopy

Ready; so sorry to here AF arrived. I'm expecting mine tonight r tomorrow morning and am definitely experiencing the cramps at the moment.


----------



## Smommy013

Hopefully you won't get it Libby. So if I ovulated super late. I'm potentially 7/8dpo. Probably more like 7, but my bbs/nips have been sore for 8 days now. Going insane


----------



## Libby4snoopy

How long are your cycles usually Smommy?


----------



## Smommy013

Libby- I'm not sure. I got the mirena out jab. 10. With still no period.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I'm ok that af came but am getting serious this month. I know being sick screwed with things. 
Libby-I hope af stays away. 
Smommy-the next few days should tell u if caught that egg or not. Fx'd.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ready-sorry the witch showed up. 14 days and counting till O time!! ;-) 

Smommy- sorry about the bfn, but if you're right then it's too early to show anyways. 

Libby-hope AF stays away!! 

Wishing-sounds like you had a good evening. Hope you get something figured out at the dr. Keep us posted. GL 

Afm- I have felt "off" today. Not really sure like shakes feeling but don't have the shakes. We went car shopping and normally I'd be like heck yes but today I was like uh ok. lol I keep getting little "cramps" on my sides mainly the left side, where I think I O'd from. ??!! I'm trying not to get excited but hoping this is it??! I might test in the am. I haven't told dh that I could possibly get a BFP this early, I told him the 22nd, when AF is due, is when we will know. He would drive me nuts every day asking me to test. He was mad at me the other day when I went to my md for blood pressure that I didn't ask her to do a blood test. He's funny!! Hope you gals had a good day it was nice here today and I drove a few cars so that was kinda fun!! ;-)


----------



## Mrs. Burch

If I test in the am I will let you gals know!! :-D


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ooooooohhhh mrs I hope tomorrow is a bfp! In saying that don't be upset if its not as its still really early. What did u test drive/look at?


----------



## Mrs. Burch

We drove a honda pilot and a ford explorer. I like the pilot but I have a Buick rainier right now and I'd be losing some bells and whistles. This one is newer, I don't like to spend a lot of money so it's an 07 and has a few things my Buick doesn't like 3rd row and navigation but my Buick is decked out although it's a 04! Who knows, I won't do anything unless I sell my Buick first. Supposed to find out tomorrow if the girl wants it that drive it last night. We will see. I will be ok if I keep my Buick and if I get the pilot I'll be happy. So either way it will all be ok. ;-)


----------



## Wishing_

So today is O day. I asked my gyn about the pressure and she doesn't know what it is. I did pee in a cup though. The pelvic pain/pressure is still there but it feels like it's moving up to my lower abdominal.

Sorry about the af Ready.
Fx Mrs!!


----------



## Libby4snoopy

Just got my AF, not at all pressed :cry:


----------



## Mumma bear06

Hi guys, I'm new here. I'm currently in the tww. I always find it drags on so hoping to find people in the same situation to spend the time waiting with :)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hi mumma! How long have you been ttc?


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Libby I'm sorry!! :hugs: 

Mumma- how many dpo are you? Do you temp? Welcome!! Hope this is your BFP!!! 

Afm- getting ready to get up and go poas.....fx wish me luck


----------



## Smommy013

Sorry about af Libby! That stinks

Mrs. Maybe this is your BFP! Really hope it is. And I'm glad you are getting a new car! Bet it makes waiting a but easier


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ok bfn but I have watery cm????!!! This has never happened to me in the tww??!! And a positive opk??!!! Random??!!


----------



## Smommy013

Mrs. Do you temp? Are your temps up or low?


----------



## Smommy013

Him mumma!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs post a pic. 
Libby sorry about af.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Smommy I do chart it's in my signature. My temps have been steady for the last few days. 

Ready I can't find the lh, too far down in the trash, but her is the hcg.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Here it is closer
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Renaendel

I am sorry, I don't see anything. Maybe tomorrow!:flower:


----------



## Smommy013

Mrs. If your temps are still up then that could mean that the positive opk could be a positive pg test soon. So let's hope that's true


----------



## Mrs. Burch

I guess time will tell, the hcg was stark white Ren so I hope you didn't squint too bad. Lol I will take another opk and try to post it today.


----------



## j_dennis_84

HI everyone :) I'm currently 5dp IUI.(no meds) And I am going nuts! I figured I needed to join a group like this so I can compare and talk about this whole process with people who know what its like to want to poas at 5dp. lol. where is everyone on their ttc journey?


----------



## Smommy013

Hopefully it comes out good mrs. 

Hi j_dennis. I am 7/8 dpo. Cycle day 38.


----------



## j_dennis_84

smommy013 - Are you experiencing any symptoms? are you on a natural cycle or did u use meds?


----------



## Smommy013

I'm natural. And my bbs are sensative and sore but that's it


----------



## j_dennis_84

yeah, i'm not having any symptoms. Except having to pee more.. but i'm not sure if i'm drinking more too.. lol. And strange dreams. I remember when I was pregnant for my daughter I had strange dreams, but I don't remember having to pee a lot right off... *shrugs* Who knows. I'm dying to poas, so I've been peeing on my OPK.. and its been in "high" fertility mode for the last 3 days... I'm hoping my kit wasn't faulty.


----------



## Evies_mummy

I'm 12 dpo and gort a bfn this morning. really sick of this ttw now :(


----------



## Smommy013

Sorry about your bfn.

I always have very vivid and strange dreams.. So that's pretty usual. 

I have been having pressure in uterus but it's been mild. 

I am about 96% sure that I am out this month, but that's ok. I'm just ready to get back to normal and regular


----------



## Wishing_

More girls!! Welcome!

According to a app I'm using I should be O'ing today but I can't help think I O'ed early. I been peeing a lot, got sick 4 times within two weeks, nausea have been one hell of a roller coaster and last but not least pelvic pain.
We been ttc for a over a year by now. I did take a break for a month or so. I have tried preseed, prenatals, vitamin C, folic acid and B6. That's my ttc story.


----------



## j_dennis_84

Smommy013 said:


> Sorry about your bfn.
> 
> I always have very vivid and strange dreams.. So that's pretty usual.
> 
> I have been having pressure in uterus but it's been mild.
> 
> I am about 96% sure that I am out this month, but that's ok. I'm just ready to get back to normal and regular




Evies_mummy said:


> I'm 12 dpo and gort a bfn this morning. really sick of this ttw now :(

Evies- So sorry to hear about your BFN, 12 days still leaves room for error... pregnancy tests are not 99% until day of missed period.. so maybe your HCG isn't detectable yet... How long have you been ttc? Are you planning on trying next month?

Smommy- Don't count yourself out yet! you still got a ways to go! lol.


----------



## Wishing_

I just now noticed I don't have any discharge. It that normal? I'm suppose to be O'ing today. I'm debating if I should bd or not.


----------



## j_dennis_84

In my opinion, BD'ing today would still be a good idea, even if you are a day late O'ing, those swimmers will be there waiting... :)


----------



## Wishing_

j_dennis_84 said:


> In my opinion, BD'ing today would still be a good idea, even if you are a day late O'ing, those swimmers will be there waiting... :)

It would hurt I guess. Its also up the hubby if he wants to bd.


----------



## j_dennis_84

Wishing_ said:


> More girls!! Welcome!
> 
> According to a app I'm using I should be O'ing today but I can't help think I O'ed early. I been peeing a lot, got sick 4 times within two weeks, nausea have been one hell of a roller coaster and last but not least pelvic pain.
> We been ttc for a over a year by now. I did take a break for a month or so. I have tried preseed, prenatals, vitamin C, folic acid and B6. That's my ttc story.

Have you been using any meds or RE assistance? What kind of app are you using? I used the advanced clearblue digital opk. I have been peeing on those for the last 3 days and they have all come back as "high fertility", tho I peaked on the 10th and the day after my insemination the test came back as "low fertility" i'm keeping my fingers crossed that it means i'm pregnant. I have a two year old daughter, she was conceived thru IUI. Now we only had 3 vials left for a sibling... so i'm praying this takes the first time...


----------



## Wishing_

j_dennis_84 said:


> Wishing_ said:
> 
> 
> More girls!! Welcome!
> 
> According to a app I'm using I should be O'ing today but I can't help think I O'ed early. I been peeing a lot, got sick 4 times within two weeks, nausea have been one hell of a roller coaster and last but not least pelvic pain.
> We been ttc for a over a year by now. I did take a break for a month or so. I have tried preseed, prenatals, vitamin C, folic acid and B6. That's my ttc story.
> 
> Have you been using any meds or RE assistance? What kind of app are you using? I used the advanced clearblue digital opk. I have been peeing on those for the last 3 days and they have all come back as "high fertility", tho I peaked on the 10th and the day after my insemination the test came back as "low fertility" i'm keeping my fingers crossed that it means i'm pregnant. I have a two year old daughter, she was conceived thru IUI. Now we only had 3 vials left for a sibling... so i'm praying this takes the first time...Click to expand...

All I'm taking is prenatals. The app is call "period calendar/tracker"
If I dont gt pregnant this year I would go to a specialist but I want to try naturally first. I hope the bean sticks! I think your daughter woube so excito be a big sister to her future baby brother/sister.


----------



## j_dennis_84

Thanks! I just hope it worked... I would hate to have trusted a new "advanced" digital opk, just for it to be faulty. But who knows... I think i'll start poas in a couple days... just to make myself less stressed. lol. Along with tracking with an app, you should try opk's... they can be helpful too. how do you feel about this cycle? you feel anything different?


----------



## Wishing_

I tried opk in December. The hubby forgot where hr got them from. He doesn't want to order thrm of the Internet. Poas is addicting! I think I may have a chanthis cycle. My cervix wss high on the 8th and I never felt it so high before. Which is why I think I O'ed early.


----------



## j_dennis_84

oh. if you o'd early... what do u think you are in your cycle? I got my opk at Walmart... any supermarket should have them.


----------



## Smommy013

Well took a hpt today. Couldn't help by test.. Think I'm having line eye. Or I see an evap.. One of the two. I'm sure no one can see anything but thought I would post
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Smommy013

Hopefully some sees my craziness
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## j_dennis_84

It looks like maybe... but hard to tell from the screen... take a pic and turn it into a negative (option on a camera or basic photo tool) it will make it easier to see
an evap line only shows up after a while... not in the time window...
so.... fingers crossed it shows darker tomorrow!!!! what day are you now anyway? I forgot if u said 8dpo or 9dpo...


----------



## Smommy013

I'm 8dpo


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Welcome j_dennis and evies! I love to look at tests so whenever you feel like poas post so we can observe it. 
Mrs-you still have time don't get discouraged. 
Smommy-I hope that bfp is around the corner.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Smommy I don't see anything but I'm in my phone so it's hard to tell. 

Ok I'm out just started spotting!! My last three periods have only consisted of brown spotting no red and no need for a pad or tampon. I thought I noticed a brown tint when I checked my cm early but just kinda went on. Well it's in my panties and I checked again and yep there it is!! It's brown but what the hell??!! I'm only 10dpo??!! My temps haven't dropped I am so FING confused right now. Oh and my cervix is med/high and squishy??!!! OMG


----------



## Smommy013

Mrs. From what I've read that's classic implantation. Keep us updated


----------



## Wishing_

j_dennis_84 said:


> oh. if you o'd early... what do u think you are in your cycle? I got my opk at Walmart... any supermarket should have them.

I would say 8 or 9 dpo by now. We don't have a walmart where I live.
fx that its ib Mrs!!
sm'13 I think I see it!! Fx!!!!!


----------



## Wishing_

I don't remember how I found this site but I entere7when I thought I O'ed and it still got my last menstrual date right. I'm not getting my hopes up though.:coffee:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-sounds like ib to me. Brown is old which means it would have been from a day or 2 ago. Estrogen (temp drop) is what triggers your uterus to start shedding its lining so thats not whats happening in your case. I would think by wed a hpt would detect hcg...maybe even sooner????


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Smommy and Ready oh how I hope you guys are right, although I am trying not to get my hopes up too much. I have that shaky feeling again today and still some spotting, same brown. TMI alert, but dh and I did the deed this am and it usually hurts right before and during af but not this am it was AMAZING!! :blush: I will look up some stuff today and see when I could get a positive hpt, if this is what it is! Thanks gals cause I was pretty bummed. Oh and this am I started crying and was cussing, (which I NEVER do) because I couldn't get my bracelet hooked. Not sure what is going on but holy mosses! lol :shrug:

Hope you all had a wonderful weekend and hope today goes by fast for all of us!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-if u look it up they say about 6 days from implantation hcg is detected in urine but for most its sooner. Especially considering frer and some of the cheapies detect as low as 6miu! With dd I'm pretty sure mine would have been lower than 10miu based on my beta blood results at 10dpo. I sooooo hope u get at pos in tge next few days!!!!!


----------



## Renaendel

Wow a day and so much has happened!

Ooo mrs burch, those symptoms sound sooo promising!!!

Welcome to jDennis and evies!

Smommy have you tested yet??

Afm, 3 dpo, two more days of pineapple core and Wednesday I fly to Palm Springs! I will be there until 10 dpo so I actually won't test super early this month. The trip will be nice, and hopefully a bean will get snuggly while I am at the pool.


----------



## Smommy013

Hey I haven't tested yet again. I also haven't slept since yesterday. So it's been a tough couple of days.. 
Hope that everyone is doing good.

Mrs. I really hope it's your bfp. Because I am avoiding my bfn that I know is coming.


----------



## Wishing_

You sound pregnant Mrs! Keep us posted.
Have fun on your trip Ren.


----------



## Smommy013

What is the chance of two Evaps on two different brands?


----------



## Renaendel

If the are blue dye or wondfo red handle pretty good. Blue dye tests evap badly, and humans have a hard time telling the grey of an evap from light blue on the strip. Specific wondfo lot numbers have had serious issues. My tap water was pregnant several months ago. The Walmart 89 cent tests are good, frers, surepredict and OSOMs all seem to be reliable.


----------



## Wishing_

My positiveness is gone. I'm not sure why.


----------



## Smommy013

Don't give up wishing and ren it was one blue and a 88 cent one from walmart


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Smommy-what brand was the other test? Dollartree cheapies have given me evaps a few times but I agree with ren. I use frer if I get a line on a cheapie. 
Ren-a trip during the tww is perfect! 
Wishing-its always hard to keep ur head up while ttc. Sorry u r feeling down.


----------



## Smommy013

Both Walmart cheapie a


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Can you post them


----------



## Smommy013

I could get one soon. But I need some serious sleep before then


----------



## Smommy013

Here they are.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Smommy013

And the other
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Renaendel

I see the Walmart one, I think you have it! Woot! Here is hoping tomorrow it will be darker!


----------



## Smommy013

Well DH got a frer so we will see.. Holding my urine. I'm going to bust by the time I test


----------



## Smommy013

I took one this afternoon. Blatantly negative but could be because not enough urine concentrate.. We will see am


----------



## smurfette85

try test with fmu hun good luck i hope this is your month xxxxxx


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Smommy-I see something on the walmart one!! I hope this is your bfp!!! fx for you girl!!

afm-You girls REALLY have me wanting to test in the am, I am nervous. I don't want to get a BFN. From what I have read the earliest it would show up would be tomorrow but for sure by Sat, which is AF due date, imagine that. I don't know what to do??!! I THINK I might have a frer at home??!! Although I don't want to waste it, so maybe I will do a Wondfo in the am and see what it shows. I will want to do it before my DH leaves for work I think??


----------



## Smommy013

Do it girl. So I realized when I looked at my frer there was a line, but it's def gray so evap for sure.. But 3 Evaps? 3 dif types of test? Seems fishy. But I will test in the am


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ok so I went and bought a pack of 3 frer's. I prob won't use one in the am, prob wait till I get a line on a cheapie. 

Smommy that is crazy..hope you get your BFP in the am. I will test in am too with the cheap ones.


----------



## Smommy013

I want to know what is wrong with me! Ah Evans and sore boobs and no sleep and I'm chipper. I think I'm actually goin insane

Mrs. Let's hope you get that bfp


----------



## j_dennis_84

I saw a BFP line!!! congrats!!! cant wait to see your morning post!


----------



## Wishing_

I hope someome gets a bfp in the morning!!!

Afm I still have ewcm but we aren't going to bd today. I been gassy, nauseated and my lower abdominal seems super sensitive


----------



## Smommy013

Wishing that may be on ovulation sign actually.


----------



## Smommy013

And J it isn't for sure yet.


----------



## Wishing_

Omg don't say that. The hubby is nowhere near!!


----------



## Smommy013

Haha. I think you are fine . Didn't you bd eatlier


----------



## Wishing_

Nope. We bd twice yesterday. I'm about to see if I can hunt him down. Hehe


----------



## KBCupcake

I want to say congrats Smom! I see a line on the Walmart one.

it's almost 3am and I'm at 12dpo... I felt out but before showering I noticed creamy yellow CM so I used a Wondfo. I left it alone well past the time limit and saw my very first squinter. I want to think it's a very faint positive because I have a horrible habit of inspecting tests past their time limit and this would be the very first Wondfo that had even a hint of a second line, even past the time limit. Bah :(

2 hrs later I used another Wondfo and a FRER, nothing. Guess I'll find out in the morning


----------



## Wishing_

Good luck cupcake


----------



## KBCupcake

Thanks Wish! Good luck right back at you :)


----------



## Smommy013

Haha nice wishing.

And thank you KBcupake, but we will see in the am


----------



## Wishing_

He is still nowhere near me. I still feel nauseous, breast pain, stomach pain and a weird quick pain down there. I hope they are good signs.


----------



## KBCupcake

Well thought I'd give a small update, felt strong AF cramps and knew it was coming. Sure enough it did, onto the next cycle. Not that bummed about it, just feeling a fool for using up both my FRERs. I think I'll refrain from buying any more FRERs until I've actually missed my period. Another cycle, another chance

Good luck to the rest of you :D


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Sorry cupcake. 

Had a huge temp drop this am, I'm out AF should be here by sat if she doesn't show sooner. Took a test and bfn, nothing to even try to squint at, stark white.


----------



## Wishing_

I'm sorry Cupcake & Mrs


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Sorry kb and mrs! I was hoping there would be some good news on here this am. 
Smommy any news?


----------



## Smommy013

Stark white negative! So guess I'm just unlucky with evap lines .


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Sorry smommy!


----------



## Renaendel

KBCupcake said:


> Well thought I'd give a small update, felt strong AF cramps and knew it was coming. Sure enough it did, onto the next cycle. Not that bummed about it, just feeling a fool for using up both my FRERs. I think I'll refrain from buying any more FRERs until I've actually missed my period. Another cycle, another chance
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you :D

kB cupcake, since you already buy wondfos, you may consider switching to SurePredict ICs. Thet are as sensitive as FRERs but at the price of wondfos. You can get them off Amazon and they don't evap.


----------



## Smommy013

Thanks ready. But I'm ok. And sorry for you mrs. Hopefully next cycle


----------



## Smommy013

I called the doc today because I'm on cD 40 with no Af.


----------



## Wishing_

What did they say?


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Thanks guys, I am really bummed, I got my hopes up. It is all I have to not start crying here at work. I have been up since 5 when I took my temp, couldn't go back to sleep. I am not sure why I started spotting and it is getting worse now so I know af is coming. Which the last three months af has been only spotting so I am just waiting to see if this is it or if more is to come. I will be calling the doctor next week to make an appointment. Hopefully we can figure out what the heck is going on. Smommy sorry and good idea on callin the doc. 

Hope everyone has a great day!!


----------



## Smommy013

I hope that's it's not AF. 
And the doc said to just keep waiting on AF. If it doesn't happen by April then call back. Boo


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ah mrs, I'm sorry you are sad. Its awful when you get your hopes to have them dashed. U r getting closer to your bfp thats how I look at it.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Smommy-what the hell is that? Thats a bullshit answer.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Thanks gals, sorry for being a Debby Downer, it is over and on to the dr to figure out what we can do to get this show on the road!! lol 

Smommy- I agree with Ready I'd be mad about that answer!! That is too long, that is 6 more weeks!! WTH??!! I mean I could understand like waiting another 2 weeks or so but 6 is just crazy!!


----------



## Smommy013

Ready andmrs . I agree it's pretty bull shit. But don't really know what to do.. She said my uterus is probably just trying to build up a lining but I had bleeding with the mirena and bled while on BCPs. So I really don't know what to do.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

How long have you been off of mirena? It did take me over a year to have a period after I stopped taking the depo shot. I was on depo for about 6 years and switched to the pill and stopped taking the pill in Oct 2013. So it may just take a while for you to get a period, it did me anyways.


----------



## Smommy013

This is going to be long so bear with me. 
I only mirena for two months. And BCP for 5 years with some crazy usage in the end. I have been off BCP villa since the end of October. I was pretty regular before BCP. I never remember sore boobs, even with BCP. Once I got off the mirena that is when the sore bbs started but they stopped about 1 1/2 after removal. I got te mirena out on JAn 10, one of the supposable benefits of mirena is that your fertility comes back quickly. However, I can tell the hormones are out of my system because I don't hate life. Didn't realiZe they were depressing me so bad until about two days ago.. But something is going on with my body. Because sore bbs started about 10 days ago. So, I just don't like feeling like I don't know what's going on. Again sorry for the novel


----------



## KBCupcake

Renaendel said:


> KBCupcake said:
> 
> 
> Well thought I'd give a small update, felt strong AF cramps and knew it was coming. Sure enough it did, onto the next cycle. Not that bummed about it, just feeling a fool for using up both my FRERs. I think I'll refrain from buying any more FRERs until I've actually missed my period. Another cycle, another chance
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you :D
> 
> kB cupcake, since you already buy wondfos, you may consider switching to SurePredict ICs. Thet are as sensitive as FRERs but at the price of wondfos. You can get them off Amazon and they don't evap.Click to expand...

Awesome, I'll do this, thanks!

I'm so sorry to you gals who got BFNs :( and Smom, how awful. I'd be pissed if my doc told me that :growlmad:


----------



## Renaendel

Yea, they are great, I know three ladies who have confirmed their bfps with them. Their IC pictures next to the frers and OSOMs show just how sensitive they are.

I know you aren't supposed to feel anything until 7-12 dpo. Logically I know this, but I was hit today with the largest wave of fatigue. Seriously drag yourself to the bed and pray you can keep your eyes open long enough to set the alarm sort of fatigue. I checked my ectopic month and I had the exact same thing, same day. The only difference is this time I wasn't woken up to the feeling of being stabbed in my side. I hope this is a sign and not just a result of my hormones changing. 6 days before I can start testing.


----------



## Wishing_

I don't think I can take any sort of transportation. I get feel sick after a while. My stomach have been cramping since last night. I'm still nauseous. I also still have ewcm! I'm confused. I'm in class and feel like sharing this with someone before I lose it with this nausea and light cramps.

I have a feeling I missed something but I'll read it when I get home. Hope everyone is doing okay!!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Well she showed up this evening. Damnit ugh


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Sorry mrs...I was hopeful that this was ur month!
Ren-fx'd in a week u will have a pos hpt.


----------



## Smommy013

Sorry mrs about AF! If you are going to the doc let us know what they say.

Ren I can't wait for you to test. 

Kb it's very irritating. But I'm just in limbo and idk what to do


----------



## Wishing_

I'm sorry Mrs!!


----------



## persephone13

Hey Ladies! Sorry its been awhile! I had to take a mental holiday from all this TTC bullsh*t. This whole cycle I have not temped at all and it was GLORIOUS. Seriously, I am so insanely relaxed. I haven't even really been checking CM, though today I had EWCM and its the start of what FF calls my "fertile window" so we'll probably BD a lot in the next week and a half. 

I mean, I know this makes our chances MUCH less but its been so good for my mental health. I highly recommend it. 

Also, I saw my doctor he said everything was good and he's happy with how things are going. He said that if I'm not pregnant by October 2014 then we will start discussing other options but he said that there is not reason to even consider that I might need other options because even the most perfectly healthy couple can take up to a year. 

Hope you are all doing well. :hugs: to those of you who have had BFNs, that is the worst, and I feel for all of you.


----------



## Wishing_

This link explains my ewcm when I'm 2dpo! I hope its ib! I didn't feel like bd'ing today.
https://www.justmommies.com/getting...ction/ewcm-egg-white-cervical-mucous-after-ov


----------



## PrincessMarle

persephone13 said:


> Hey Ladies! Sorry its been awhile! I had to take a mental holiday from all this TTC bullsh*t. This whole cycle I have not temped at all and it was GLORIOUS. Seriously, I am so insanely relaxed. I haven't even really been checking CM, though today I had EWCM and its the start of what FF calls my "fertile window" so we'll probably BD a lot in the next week and a half.
> 
> I mean, I know this makes our chances MUCH less but its been so good for my mental health. I highly recommend it.
> 
> Also, I saw my doctor he said everything was good and he's happy with how things are going. He said that if I'm not pregnant by October 2014 then we will start discussing other options but he said that there is not reason to even consider that I might need other options because even the most perfectly healthy couple can take up to a year.
> 
> Hope you are all doing well. :hugs: to those of you who have had BFNs, that is the worst, and I feel for all of you.

Most people have perfectly reasonable chances with BD'ing every other day throughout the week and a half that is mid-cycle. Your chances are just as good at someone who is freaking out with temps/OPKs. I only bother with them because DB and I have only 2 shots/month and they have to be planned ahead. With DH when I was trying for #1, we used the relaxed approach and the temp approach...I much preferred the relaxed, and that's how I conceived in the end anyway.


----------



## Smommy013

pers- the stress is unbelievalbe when ttc. Think im going to take it easy after this.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Perse- SO SO glad to hear from you! Good for you girl! I have a control issue, this is why I can't give it up because I need to know what is going on and I like to be in control. I know I know, yes I am a control freak. lol Good luck to you and I hope you get your BFP SOOON!!!

AFM-I am better today. I called the dr and we go in on Wed. Dh and I got in a fight last night, he says I stress too much about things that arent a big deal, well of course that made me livid!! So anyways it escalated and we didn't talk when we went to bed. HE was still pissy this am and I am too but whatever. He'll move on lol


----------



## Wishing_

I know its super early for me to test but I'm going to test. I feel nauseous everyday. That's nit normal. I will keep you all updated!


----------



## Smommy013

Good luck!


----------



## Smommy013

Well no AF but I've been cramping for three days now.. Bbs still sore. Still BFNs


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Wishing-did u test?
Smommy-I hope u r one of those ppl that take a while to get a bfp and its just around the corner. 
Perse-im glad ur back! The relaxed approach is great if u can do it. I like mrs have control issues and have to reach a certain point where I force myself to chill. I'm getting there but with all other aspects of my life I dont stick to it for long! Lol


----------



## Smommy013

I hope so roo


----------



## Wishing_

No. I honestly forgot. I kept falling asleep and by the time I woke up I had to get ready for school. I still feel nauseous, got ewcm, headaches, craving and cramp like feeling.


----------



## Wishing_

https://www.bobrow.net/kimberly/birth/hcglevels.html


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hey gals!! Happy freakin Friday!! Whoo this has been an awful week, but it is time for the weekend and some drinks for this gal :wine: , sorry to those of you in the tww still, smommy, ren, and wishing, hope you get your BFP! 

Well this was out last month trying for the next few months and I think that is why I was so upset. We aren't trying March or April because we don't want a Dec or Jan baby bday. So we won't start again till May, which might be nice to give me a chance to chill and not be so stressed about all of the temping and cm and all that. I really hope you all get a BFP SOOOOONN!! I will check in and see how everyone is doing at least once a week, ok prob more because I feel like you guys are my gals! :winkwink: I will let you know what the dr says on Wed. Hope you all have a wonderful weekend I have a girls day planned with a bestie on Sat so I am super ready for it!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-can I ask why u dont want a dec or jan bday? Im sure I know the answer but maybe im wrong. I hope u stop by cuz I too feel like we all have a good thing going here and I can't wait for each of u to get ur bfps followed by ur take home babies. Have fun with ur bf!
Afm-I was offered a new position at work today which im excited about. It almost makes me want to delay ttc but ill just let things happen as they will. I turn 36 this wknd and I know things only get more difficult as the years go by so I will let fate do its work. I wish u all a great weekend!!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ready-simply due to our anniversary is Sept dh's bd is Oct my bd is Nov then Christmas and taxes due at the end of the year and Jan is like our catch up month so financially it would be better to have a feb to aug baby. And I really don't want a child to have to have a bd on a holiday, I always feel like it takes away from their bday. I love birthdays and we always play them up, more so than others prob. That was just how I was raised and I'm 28 and still love my bday!! ;-) I have a friend who's bday is Christmas Eve and she hates it. :-( I will for sure be around, PROMISE!!! And of course we could end up with a Christmas baby just to spite and I would be fine just not my preference. Happy bday weekend and I hope it's the best one yet!!!!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-I get the bday thing completely! Dd was born a wk early and so her bday is new years day! I was late with ds and so usually ur other pregnancies follow suit so I thought nothing og it as I figured it would be mid month. We celebrate bdays hugely as well and I fear when she is older kids may not come to her parties because of the holiday. And if I get pg in april my due date will be a few days before xmas which im not crazy about.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Well if I were to get peg march it would be due Nov 30th, so thanksgiving time and if we did April it would be due jan 1!! knowing my luck we will end up preg in march or April! Lol


----------



## Smommy013

Sorry That I've been out! Been busy with schoo.

I hope you stop by MrS. And your right as soon as you stop trying you will probably get pregnant.

Congrats on the job ready!! That is fantastic

AFM - cd 44 no period, potentially 14 dpo. Cramps have completely stopped and bbs are sore but less so. Cervix is way high and closed, but hard as a rock. I'm really tired the last two days, but that's nothing unusual. So I will keep y'all updated


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Any testing smommy?


----------



## Smommy013

Took a test about 5 min ago bfn


----------



## Smommy013

Well AF is in full swing, but at least I know she still exists lol any news


----------



## j_dennis_84

Hi ladies! i wish i had been able to post over the last few days.. but my browser history got deleted, and i couldn't remember the site! lol.

I tested today 12dpIUI... and got a RIDICULOUSLY faint POSITIVE! It was one hell of a squinter, so im not going to say i'm pregnant... but i sure as hell am not going to say no either! I went back to see it a few hours later, and it is a little more visible.. so i took a pic with my camera... :) I would love to test tomorrow too, but i used my monday test for the double check today! and now both tests are showing (several hours later) more clearly positive.. FINGERS CROSSED!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Sorry smommy! Here's to next month!!
J_dennis-lets see those tests lady!


----------



## Smommy013

It's ok ready . I'm glad I'm no longer is a holding pattern lol


----------



## ab75

j_dennis_84 said:


> Hi ladies! i wish i had been able to post over the last few days.. but my browser history got deleted, and i couldn't remember the site! lol.
> 
> I tested today 12dpIUI... and got a RIDICULOUSLY faint POSITIVE! It was one hell of a squinter, so im not going to say i'm pregnant... but i sure as hell am not going to say no either! I went back to see it a few hours later, and it is a little more visible.. so i took a pic with my camera... :) I would love to test tomorrow too, but i used my monday test for the double check today! and now both tests are showing (several hours later) more clearly positive.. FINGERS CROSSED!

Congratulations xx


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Smommy-sorry about AF!! Stupid b word! Lol

Jdennis- post some pics


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hey gals!! Hope you all had a great Monday!! So I have a freakin bladder infection, dang these things are painful! Also my reg dr thinks I have endometriosis she said talk to my ob. You guys have any knowledge on this?? I have horrible cramps every month, tmi...bowl movements hurt before and during AF, bding before and during AF hurts like I'm crying. I know nothing about endometriosis so any info would be great! Have apt with ob on wed, they couldn't get me in today so that is why I went to reg dr. I was in so much pain I was on the bathroom floor while getting ready. Just FYI and this is like every month during AF.


----------



## Mme2kdee

Hi Ladies! I hope you don't mind if I join. A bit about my journey - I have 2 kids and we are TTC my 3rd and my DH's 1st. We have been TTC since September 2012 and recently saw a fertility specialist as my OB was not helping too much. I was recently diagnosed with PCOS and found out I didn't even ovulate last month ( I was pretty depressed about it), my adrenal cortex was as bit high but they are not concerned with that. My cycles used to be regular until Feb 2013 and now they are anywhere from 31-40 days long. I used to ovulate cd 15 (always!) and now it is anywhere from cd 25-cd33, if at all. My DR put me on metformin but it's tearing me up so I am struggling to stay on it. I have been charting and I know I actually ovulated this month since I did chart and take opks. I just hope my lp is long enough to support implantation and also that the egg caught it this time. I am only 4dpo today so I know there is no way of telling but one could wish :)

Thanks for letting me ramble :) and if you made it through thank you haha! 

I hope you all get your BFPs soon!!


@Mrs Burch - I do not have knowledge on it but it sounds very painful! I am so sorry you have to deal with it. Keep us updated on what they can do for you!!!

@j_dennis_84 - Post the tests!!! Cannot wait to see!! Fingers crossed it is your BFP!


----------



## sandilion

Hi all - may I join? DH and I have just started TTC #2. I unfortunately had a chemical earlier this month after our first attempt, which left me feeling very down - as i fell in love with the baby instantly when i saw that faint BFP. But oh well these things happen I guess.

I am now currently again in my TWW and having a lot of positive symptoms and signs already at 5-6 DPO (im not sure exactly when i ovulated as i don't use any tests or anything, i just went by the calendar and CM and hormonal changes in my body this time)

I am feeling a lot of pressure to fall preg asap though, as my job has landed the bomb that they will be relocating to the city by this time next year. I wont stay with them once they move as i work rotating shift work, and catching a train to and from would just clash too much with getting DS dropped off to day care etc. But what I am stressed about now is I have stayed at this job for the past year with the goal to fall preg and take out the mat leave package again. I will be so upset if i don't fall preg this year, and end up missing out on the mat leave package i have worked so hard for. I absolutely hate my job, its a miserable painful job and the only reason why i have stuck it out this long so I can get a nice long mat leave with the next bub. I know stressing wont help my situation one bit though. Ugh so frustrating.

ANyways looking forward to reading about all of your journeys and sharing my own! :flower:


:dust:


----------



## sandilion

j_dennis_84 said:


> Hi ladies! i wish i had been able to post over the last few days.. but my browser history got deleted, and i couldn't remember the site! lol.
> 
> I tested today 12dpIUI... and got a RIDICULOUSLY faint POSITIVE! It was one hell of a squinter, so im not going to say i'm pregnant... but i sure as hell am not going to say no either! I went back to see it a few hours later, and it is a little more visible.. so i took a pic with my camera... :) I would love to test tomorrow too, but i used my monday test for the double check today! and now both tests are showing (several hours later) more clearly positive.. FINGERS CROSSED!

Did you wanna post your pic of the test up? DH had to replace our monitor with a old one, and it seems to bring out a lot in images! There was another thread here where a lady posted a pic of her apparent faint pos, yet the second line came out so dark and obvious from my monitor!! Up to you lovey but id be more than happy to suss it out to see if with yours the same thing happens :)


----------



## Wishing_

Ugh my nipples are so sensitive that wesring a shirt bothers me. I'm up super early because my stomach felt weird and I rushed to the bathroom. My stomach is still making weird noises and feels weird. Nasua seems to be kicking in full speed. I feel like I am coming down with a horrible cold. My sleeping pattern is messed up. I'm 5 days away from af

& congrats j_dennis!!


----------



## babe2ooo

Hi. 

Can I join in. I'm due on today not sure what dpo I am as I was using cbfm and didn't peak but got highs. Last month b4 I came on I was very dry but today I'm really wet sorry tmi do u think this is agood sign?


----------



## Renaendel

So many new people. Welcome to the club! My vacation was amazing. Palm spring was beautiful and 70 degrees warmer than what it is here today. It was the perfect way to spend my two week wait. I am happy with my chart and praying for a bfp rather than AF. *Wishing* I hope these are great signs for you. You are only a day behind me in the tww. I remember my sleep pattern being really messed up when I got pregnant last time.

*jdennis*. You should post your IC! I hope this is your bfp.

Welcome *Sandillion*. Sometimes it's ok to stress. If stress really caused as much infertility as people say then you would see a drastic decline in births around times of war and you don't. I tend to ignore those ladies who stress and say relax and it will happen. It is a lot of confirmation bias and woo peddling.

*Mme2kdee* I am sorry to hear about your loss. No matter where you believe life begins. It is easy to be sad over the loss of a possible future you could have had. With the PCoS diagnosis now and the identification of your ovulation problem I hope this is your month. It is nice when you can identify your issue and take steps toward fixing it, still is hard to have the issue to begin with. Good luck!

*Babe2oo*, it could be, hard to say. Why don't you introduce yourself and tell us a little about your journey. We would love to get to know you. 

Omg *Mrs. Burch*! Yes I have had one. I had one come on after the catheter from my tube removal. They are not fun at all! I had endo in my teenage years and we were able to clear it up on depo provera. When they did my laparoscopy they could see the powder burns (scaring from resolved endo) on my uterus and tubes but luckily it wasn't enough to cause fertility problems. If your endo is active they can do a laparoscopy and laser the stuff off. Endo hurts. I remember at 15 crying for my mother in the middle of the night in so much pain I couldn't, breathe, cry or really do anything. Glad you are getting it looked at, no one should ever have to be in that much pain.

Ok I know I probably missed a ton of stuff but I can't check the previous pages on my iPad without losing all of this. Welcome back *Perse*!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 51.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Wishing_

Thanks Ren. I tested even though I know its early but of cours its a bfn.


----------



## babe2ooo

Ok my names laura and I have a 5yr old little boy called jack. When I got pregnant with him I came off the pill and was pregnant the 2nd month. Now were trying again its been much hardered, we have been trying for 6months and no luck yet. Just started using cbfm this cycle. Me and my dh have been together nearly 9 yrs and got married last year in las vegas. I've also been on bnb for 6 year ish I was on here when I got pregnant the first time.


----------



## Wishing_




----------



## Mme2kdee

Wishing_ said:


> Ugh my nipples are so sensitive that wesring a shirt bothers me. I'm up super early because my stomach felt weird and I rushed to the bathroom. My stomach is still making weird noises and feels weird. Nasua seems to be kicking in full speed. I feel like I am coming down with a horrible cold. My sleeping pattern is messed up. I'm 5 days away from af
> 
> & congrats j_dennis!!

This sounds like a good sign!!!! (Unfortunately, not a fun sign :))


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Welcome babe, sand and mme! 
Wishing-I can't see much on that invert, can u post the original?
Mrs-I had a friend in college that had endo and I remember her saying how painful it was. I hope you can get it resolved so u don't have any more pain. 
Ren-glad you had a great trip! When does the testing begin?
Afm-I'm showing signs of ov so this is "get down to bizness" time!


----------



## j_dennis_84

Hey everyone! Sorry i dont know how to post a pic... i nee to have a url? i cant just copy the photo info.. 

But, i took a HPT this morning, it was negative... but i went and did my bloodwork anyways, and BAM! I'm pregnant!!! my HcG number was a 20! kinda low, but my bloodwork with my daughter was a 14, so i feel good about it...


----------



## Mme2kdee

Congrats!!!!!!!!! I am so happy for you!


----------



## Renaendel

Just reply to the post and click the paper clip icon. Browse to file on your computer to attach it. Otherwise go to a hosting site like photobucket, you can upload it there and give us the link to it.

Grats on your HCG!


----------



## Smommy013

congrats J-Dennis! Wishing, i am sitting in class so cant look at pic, is it positive. Mrs. Burch, its ok. How are you. Ready whats new with you.

Welcome all the new ladies! 

AF is about done. hitting 2nd cycle of ttc


----------



## Smommy013

Ren how are you doing. Havent talked to you in a while.


----------



## Renaendel

I am doing well, California was a great vacation. Waiting for AF to show up on Friday. The chart looks amazing but I don't feel any symptoms at all. My gut says not again this month. My tests have all been negative. I had one where I could see a line but only on the invert? So weird. There was nothing on the normal test, that was yesterday and a more sensitive test today showed nothing.


----------



## Smommy013

Well sometimes no signs can be a good thing!!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Just left the dr office and they are about 98% sure I have endometriosis AND pcos. They are scheduling a surgery for next we to for sure check that it is endo and see where it is and how severe it is. So we won't be getting a BFP for a while. Going to do blood work for the pcos. Hope you all have a good hump day.


----------



## Smommy013

I'm sorry mrs burch, but at least now you know where to go from here.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs im sorry but like smommy said at least u know and they are taking steps to improve it. 
Smommy-not much happening with me other than waiting to ov and getting my bdIng going.


----------



## Smommy013

Ready, well I hope it all works out. Got to bd to make a baby. So I think I'm out for a while, no bding here


----------



## Mrs. Burch

So dr office just called and I am having surgery on Friday, like the day after tomorrow!! I'm just in shock. I am glad that we got it figured out and they are working on it and not just saying well it takes time. I am so glad I have the drs that I do, very blessed!! I wish you all the best of luck and hope you all get your BFP soon!! I will drop in on occasion and see how everyone is!! 

Ready-get it giirrrl!! ;-)


----------



## Renaendel

So glad you are getting things figured out. A few recommendations from my lap last year. 

Things that made my lap easier

Spoiler
1. If you ever have issues with constipation go pick up a bottle of miralax now. It will be a life saver. The pain killers will slow things down, the anesthesia will slow things down and the scope poking around near your bowels will slow things down. 

2. Have a little pillow available to you for a few days after surgery. If you hold it to your tummy it won't hurt as much when you have to cough, pee or sneeze, or when trying to poop.

3. Accept the pain meds they supply you with and be sure to not stop them too early. I made that mistake thinking I was ok and it took a whole day to get the pain back under control.

4. Keep low sugar snacks handy. Stock up on cranberry juice before you go in to help prevent uti issues from the catheter.


----------



## angelady

its weird the 2ww goes slow and fast at the same time, i beleive that the trigger is definitely out of my system today, hpt is -ve, stark white this evening. its been a tough one this time around for me. last time, my whole family situation was more stable, now my dh is away most of the time taking care of his dad and because of that it just feels 'different'. i worry too that carrying my baby everywhere might hurt my chances for a bean to 'stick'. for some reason last time i felt more hopeful...even though i only had one lonely egg, i felt the timing of the iui was way better, this time i feel we were off by a whole day, which as you all know makes a difference especially with older eggs and older sperm too. when i saw those two beautiful eggs, perfectly round and healthy left over after our b2b iui on the screen, i really wondered all the what ifs :shrug:and its made me nervous ever since...even the fact that i had to give myself the trigger...it just didn't feel 'right'. at the first of the b2b iui's the nurse seemed to be trying so hard to get the tube up, i didnt' feel she widened my canal enough with the speculum, wheras the next day with the doc, well she opened me right up and it was a done deal within seconds. and then i got this weird burning in my vagina for 2 days after, had to use cold packs thankfully resolved. but weird. a couple nights ago i had strong twinges that woke me up from my sleep, and i thought 'okay, i'm out'. aghhh...trying to be as positive as i was the last time, but i do feel a bit discouraged that the whole procedure just didn't go as smooth as the last time. go in for b/w for progesterone level on thursday and then preg text march 6th. (*ment--my last iui i got +hpt by 9th/10th dpiui depending on which day you count from--1st iui or 2nd*)

hoping for the best for all of us this round!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Good luck angelady! I hope it all works out well for u!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ren your chart looks amazeballs!


----------



## Renaendel

2 days and I will know if it is amazeballs enough!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ren sorry af came!


----------



## Nitengale

Just popping in to say hello! How are you ladies doing?


----------



## sandilion

Renaendel
Welcome [B said:

> Sandillion[/B]. Sometimes it's ok to stress. If stress really caused as much infertility as people say then you would see a drastic decline in births around times of war and you don't. I tend to ignore those ladies who stress and say relax and it will happen. It is a lot of confirmation bias and woo peddling.

Ah good point! Thank you! Thats a positive way to look at it! 


j_dennis_84 - Congrats!! 

Mrs.Burch - good luck lovey!

I am amazed I have seemed to not feel the desperate need to test yet until i have reached the day my period it meant to start ... I almost bought a test tonight, but then decided nope.... i must wait this one out this time, so if i have another chemical i wont realise and wont feel so bummed. Id rather not know... and just think its a period.


----------



## persephone13

So I POAS this morning on a whim...

Maybe a squinter? Since my last heartbreaking disappointment with wondfos I am very wary... 

https://oi58.tinypic.com/20z1x03.jpg

https://oi61.tinypic.com/28lg8li.jpg


----------



## persephone13

So I guess this answers that question!

https://oi62.tinypic.com/2yxmz2v.jpg


----------



## Renaendel

Woohooooo! Yay, yes! Congratulations:cloud9:


----------



## persephone13

Renaendel said:


> Woohooooo! Yay, yes! Congratulations:cloud9:

Ren, I am so shocked!!!!!!


----------



## Wishing_

Congratz pers!


----------



## persephone13

Thanks Wish!!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Wooooohooooooo!!!!!!!!!!
I saw nothing on that wondfo and then bam! Those frer gold are super sensitive for anyone looking for a reliable digi. Thats how I confirmed dd and hcg was under 10 im pretty sure. 
Soooo excited for you perse!


----------



## persephone13

ReadynWaiting said:


> Wooooohooooooo!!!!!!!!!!
> I saw nothing on that wondfo and then bam! Those frer gold are super sensitive for anyone looking for a reliable digi. Thats how I confirmed dd and hcg was under 10 im pretty sure.
> Soooo excited for you perse!

I was so shocked!! I did two because I was worried it was wrong. I thought digital only worked later...

I guess I ovulated early and didn't know because I wwant temping.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Perse-thats what happened when I got pg, didn't temp and obsess (as much). I'm so totally happy for you. Are you going to continue to test or wait and see your dr/mw?


----------



## persephone13

ReadynWaiting said:


> Perse-thats what happened when I got pg, didn't temp and obsess (as much). I'm so totally happy for you. Are you going to continue to test or wait and see your dr/mw?

I have an appt with Dr. Bob on Thursday, but I did test again this morning because I woke up freaked out that it was a glitch in the tests. Lol still pregnant. I don't have any other tests then the digital ones so I feel confident. Also the two wondfos I had this morning barely registered at all. I would really not recommend them. Way too confusing!

Also not a ton of symptoms either, my breasts are killing me and I have some twinge-y pain in my lower belly.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I think most of the cheap tests are crap. The dollar store tests and strips I bought online weren't as dark as the control line until 5 wks while the frer were by 14dpo. 
Sore tatas are a great early symptom as are the twinges. The real symptoms dont really kick in until your hcg is higher. I'm doing a little dance for you!!!!


----------



## persephone13

ReadynWaiting said:


> I think most of the cheap tests are crap. The dollar store tests and strips I bought online weren't as dark as the control line until 5 wks while the frer were by 14dpo.
> Sore tatas are a great early symptom as are the twinges. The real symptoms dont really kick in until your hcg is higher. I'm doing a little dance for you!!!!

Thank you Ready!! I'm still kind of in shock, and I'm kind of scared that something will go wrong but I'm just trying to go about things like normal and hopefully it all goes well.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Thats the best you can do perse! I love the ticker. Its about time we have one of those on here. Now the pressure is off so everyone else can follow suit. Yay!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Perse- freakin YES!!!!!!! I am so happy for you girly!!!!! Yay that's awesome!! Congrats!!!! 

Ren-sorry the witch came!!! Stupid!! Hugs

Ready- did you O yet? Hope you caught the egg!!

Smommy & wishing how are you guys?

Hope I didn't forget anyone!
Afm- I had surgery yesterday and it went great!! I don't have endometriosis, yay, however my cervix only had the opening of a tip of a pen. VERY VERY small, nothing could get in or out!! I had TONS of old blood, black dr said, that had just been sitting there. That was what was causing the pain. Dr said he isn't sure how I had dealt with it this long because he said it had to if been excruciating pain. I guess I'm kinda tough lol so he cut open my cervix and this should be the fix!! He said he may have to dialate it again but that he could do that in the office, no more surgery. I am so releaved. Not sure if I still have pcos or not the cervix thing may have been causing that, we will see. I go back April 11th for check up and he told dh they could still have to put me on fertility meds but we will see!! I am so happy that I don't have endo
Hope you all have a wonderful weekend!!


----------



## Wishing_

[/attach]

I'm 13dpo today. Usually I get horrible cramps the week before af but I got nothing but getting sick, sore throat, sensitive nipples, tender breasts, gas and headaches. 24 more hiurs untik the witch comes by. I'm upset.

I'm not sure if I'm dying to see a bfp but I think I see a very, very faint line butni could be wrong.

I hope everyone has a good weekend. I got couple therapy in a few and I'm dogsitting this weekend.
 



Attached Files:







20140301_112309.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Wishing_

Mrs I'm happy glad everything went well. Hopefully every goes well amd when ypu do start ttc again you catch the egg!!


----------



## Wishing_

I think I'm lactose intolerance now. Whenever I eat anything with milk my stomach does a 360 and I got to go to the loo (I believe that's the right abbreviation)


----------



## Renaendel

Yay, no endometriosis! I would call that a very successful surgery. Did he clean out your uterus or now that your cervix had been opened is that something that will happen naturally? 

Wishing, I can't see anything on my IPAD but I am holding out hope for you too. I have lactose intolerance off and on too. It is from the scaring of my Celiac disease. Lactose pills are life savers when you have to eat or drink dairy.

It is really nice to finally see a ticker in here.


----------



## persephone13

Seriously I don't think it's really sunk in yet, I kind of feel like it can't possibly be real, or that something bad is going to happen. I am four weeks tomorrow and I know that anything can happen...how do I combat that? I think once I see the doctor I will feel better and I can get the beta test done. Should I ask about progesterone because I have pcos?


----------



## Wishing_

You should ask. Just get it out of the way.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-I'm glad everything went well and u have some answers. I believe I ovulated today or yesterday as my temp was up this am. Time will tell if we caught that eggy. We just heard from another set of friends tonight that are 12 wks along. I'm super happy for them. 
Wishing-I can't see anything but hope its the start of ur bfp. 
Perse-I would love to tell you that it gets easier as time goes on and it sort of does but truly the worrying never stops. And from what my mom tells me it even continues well after the kids move out and have a life of their own. Lol


----------



## Renaendel

I would ask for them to run progesterone with your hcg numbers both times. Make sure they do two hcg tests, two days apart. That should tell you your numbers are doubling and will also tell you if you do need help with your progesterone.


----------



## Wishing_

Yea, what Ren said. Hehe.

It's 6:26 am, I had to pee and no sign of af!


----------



## persephone13

Waiting until Thursday is going to kill me. I might see if I can change it to earlier. 

Also I wouldn't say it's cramps but I kind of have that achy feeling before af starts. That seems to be a symptom of just being pregnant, right?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Perse I had cramping for a couple weeks. It was nothing painful but just noticeable. I also had a little bit of lower back ache as well.


----------



## Smommy013

Pers!!! Congrats just saw it today that is sooo exciting! 
Mrs burch that is such amazing news! Hopefully you will get your BFP soon.

Afm, not to much here AF is over so now in cycle two. But not sure if things are going to work out to TTC.. Things are rough and stressful lately so doubt if it will work out to TTC.


----------



## persephone13

Thank you Smommy!

I can tell you, from experience, taking it easy and not freaking out did wonders for me!


----------



## persephone13

Okay so just because I really wanted to see two pink lines! I've also determined I'm about 14dpo. 

https://oi58.tinypic.com/10e3e6w.jpg


----------



## sandilion

persephone13 said:


> So I guess this answers that question!
> 
> https://oi62.tinypic.com/2yxmz2v.jpg

Oooh yay congrats! I was gonna say i def see a very faint second line on your first test. How exciting for you!!

Wishing_ - Congrats too love!

And Mrs Burch - sounds like it went really well and you got some answers! Hopefully its all up from there!

I am AF is due tomorrow and today my breasts and nipples are killing me! I feel so faint i am barely walking straight most of the time, I am sooooo tired.. had a bout of nausea this morning when driving DS to swimming class....my boobs are vainy and my nipples are def bigger, but im not sure if they're darker... but i dont recall them getting dark this early with DS though. Oh and i have been cramping on and off for the past 2 weeks... I feel so tempted to just get a test and test today, or tomorrow morning... im feeling very impatient now. I am either pregnant, or AF is gonna be a real bitch this time!


----------



## sandilion

Wishing_ said:


> [/attach]
> 
> I'm 13dpo today. Usually I get horrible cramps the week before af but I got nothing but getting sick, sore throat, sensitive nipples, tender breasts, gas and headaches. 24 more hiurs untik the witch comes by. I'm upset.
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm dying to see a bfp but I think I see a very, very faint line butni could be wrong.
> 
> I hope everyone has a good weekend. I got couple therapy in a few and I'm dogsitting this weekend.

I can see its def a BFP in the first pic without needing to be edited! You must be wrapped :D


----------



## Renaendel

Waiting for the next test you take wishing. :coffee: :happydance:


----------



## persephone13

Wishing - when are you testing again??


----------



## Wishing_

She showed her ugly face. I still feel like pregnant though. Even though she showed yesterday all I needed was a liner. I had no cramps, felt like I was starving even if I ate and haven't felt full in two day. I also threw up a few times yesterday. Today it got a bit heavier and the cramps somewhat hurts. Still feeling nauseous, boobs still hurt, stomach feels weird. Im so confused!


----------



## Wishing_

Your test looks beautiful Pers! Congratz once again!!


----------



## persephone13

Wishing_ said:


> She showed her ugly face. I still feel like pregnant though. Even though she showed yesterday all I needed was a liner. I had no cramps, felt like I was starving even if I ate and haven't felt full in two day. I also threw up a few times yesterday. Today it got a bit heavier and the cramps somewhat hurts. Still feeling nauseous, boobs still hurt, stomach feels weird. Im so confused!

Oh Sweetie I'm sorry! That's so frustrating! That is the horrible part about progesterone, it mimics all pregnancy signs and gets your hopes up! 

If Af doesn't get heavier I would test tomorrow maybe.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Beauty lines perse! 
Sand-how r u not peeing things already? I wish I had patience. Im only 3dpo and ready to poas! Lol
Wishing-sorry the witch came.


----------



## persephone13

I got my appointment moved up! It's now tomorrow at 3:45pm instead of Thursday. Makes me feel so much better now that I can at least get some answers before the weekend. I mean, I would hope that the results of a beta test would be quick.


----------



## Wishing_

That's s good Pers. Keep us updated!

Thanks girls. I'm okay with it. Although this cycle is confusing. It got heavy while I slept but now its back to being light.


----------



## StephanieFred

Will anyone take a look at my chart? BFN at 9dpo this morning :( I was soooo sure something was up with this chart. My temp may seem lower to some, because I have thyroid issues. This is our 13th month trying after our loss. I've been charting since August and have never seen my chart look like this and can't find many to compare. Yesterday night I had some sharp pains that lasted 30 seconds and were good. It was an intense pinching maybe and then cramps all day today. Double posted sorry!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 57.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## PrincessMarle

StephanieFred said:


> Will anyone take a look at my chart? BFN at 9dpo this morning :( I was soooo sure something was up with this chart. My temp may seem lower to some, because I have thyroid issues. This is our 13th month trying after our loss. I've been charting since August and have never seen my chart look like this and can't find many to compare. Yesterday night I had some sharp pains that lasted 30 seconds and were good. It was an intense pinching maybe and then cramps all day today. Double posted sorry!

Well, the temps look great, but you're really too early along for anything to be conclusive.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Steph-your chart doesn't necessarily show you that you r pregnant unless you have temps above cover for 18+ days. Its better used to determine if you have ovulated.


----------



## persephone13

StephanieFred said:


> Will anyone take a look at my chart? BFN at 9dpo this morning :( I was soooo sure something was up with this chart. My temp may seem lower to some, because I have thyroid issues. This is our 13th month trying after our loss. I've been charting since August and have never seen my chart look like this and can't find many to compare. Yesterday night I had some sharp pains that lasted 30 seconds and were good. It was an intense pinching maybe and then cramps all day today. Double posted sorry!

It could be implantation but you'll have to wait a few days before you can test. Fingers crossed!


----------



## sandilion

ReadynWaiting said:


> Beauty lines perse!
> Sand-how r u not peeing things already? I wish I had patience. Im only 3dpo and ready to poas! Lol

Haha i finally gave in and tested this morning and I believe i saw a second line within a minute of doing the test. I started a thread here with my tests: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/2133631-please-have-look-mornings-test.html


So Af is due today, no sign of her but man i am so faint and tired, my breasts are sooo damn sore i don't even remember this much pain with them with DS! I feel 'hot' down there ... sorry TMI - im guessing if I am preg that could be from blood flow? Or I am getting thrush LOL. I am very hungry and thirsty, and I was constipated but then had diarrhea today.... I am actually feeling pretty positive. I also have a seedy metallic taste to my mouth, and i just feel all round lousy. And crabby lol. Fingers crossed!!! Ill test again tomoz. I wonder if a digital would pick it up this early?


----------



## Renaendel

Good luck Stephanie. I wish we could tell you it is a perfect chart but unfortunately the ladies are right there is no such thing. If it is different from your others then that is great. I have been trying for just a tad longer so take it to heart that I really would love to see another bfp. It brings hope to all of us. I hope this is your lucky month.


Sandillion, I turned up the brightness on my iPad and I can see your second line clear as day. What brand of test is that? It looks like my clear blue OPKs. If that is a non-digital test no doubt there is HCG.


----------



## sandilion

Renaendel its called Crystal Clear. I love it, i used it to find out about DS as well... I actually prefer blue dye ones rather than pink, i find them more sensitive strangely.

I couldn't resist and I did a digi test tonight when DH came home with it, and BAM! BFP! 

https://s29.postimg.org/qmt3e3jn7/IMG_2927.jpg

:happydance::happydance:

I am so excited! And so relieved all the symptoms I have been feeling are not all in my head!


----------



## ab75

just got my bfp on a frer


----------



## persephone13

Omg!! Three of us now!!!! Woohoo!!!!!!

Congrats ladies!! This is great news!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Its starting! Wooohooooo!!!! Congrats ladies.
Come on the rest of you...get that bfp!


----------



## Renaendel

Yay! March is the month!
Sandillion, I knew it. I think those other ladies must have just looked at the tiny thumbnail you attached of your test. I never see tests on my iPad, but that was very obviously there. No doubting the word "Pregnant". Hooray!

AB75, Grats! I hope this is take home baby #3 for you!

When do you two go in for HCG?


----------



## ab75

Thanks. I won't go in for hcg. I may get offered an early scan due to my previous but not sure as we have moved counties since my last preg xx


----------



## PrincessMarle

Today is ovulation day. I'm hoping this is my month--as I probably will ever month, lol--because that'll mean I will not be far along when I do our events this spring/summer.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

https://www.mothering.com/community/a/the-myth-of-pretty-birth
Someone had this on Facebook. Thought I would share for u "newbies".


----------



## persephone13

Thanks for the link Ready! 

I had my doctor's appointment today. He seemed pretty chill about the whole thing. He didn't even do another urine test or send me for a blood test. He wants me to just relax and take it easy and then go see him in a month for the blood test and ultrasound. 

I kind of feel let down but I trust him so I guess this is normal. To be honest, I'm not feeling so great about the whole thing. I thought I would be more excited...:shrug:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Why would he take blood in a month? 
A lot of drs wont see you until 8 to 10 weeks after u have missed 2 periods. If you have no previous losses they treat you as though this is a viable pregnancy. Why are you not excited?


----------



## persephone13

ReadynWaiting said:


> Why would he take blood in a month?
> A lot of drs wont see you until 8 to 10 weeks after u have missed 2 periods. If you have no previous losses they treat you as though this is a viable pregnancy. Why are you not excited?

I am assuming that would be the prenatal blood test? To check my levels then, that's what he said. But, since I am going with a midwife they will probably do all that and I will just go see him to sort of close off seeing him and then start seeing the midwife exclusively. 

But I have to talk to the midwife tomorrow because I am overweight I am apparently automatically high risk and a lot of midwives don't do high risk pregnancies. They said it wouldn't be problem but I want to make sure because if in a month from now when I see them and they tell me they can't take me, it will be really hard to find an OBGYN...

I think all these stressors are making me anxious and that's why I'm not excited. I'm also really worried I am going to miscarry. I feel like I can't get my hopes up.


----------



## Smommy013

Congrats to the ladies with BFPs. That's really exciting!!! Pers I'm glad things look good! 
When are you supposed to test ready?

I'm just trying to make it through the week.. Doubt much ttc will be going on. Been a rough one!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Holy cow, look at all these BFP's!! Yay so excited for you gals!! Perse-I think you are fine, if your dr says just relax then I think that is what you need to do! I am sure it is hard to have the concerns but just try to go with the flow! Keep us posted!

Ready-Hope you caught the egg!! fx and baby dust to you for your bfp this month too!!

Smommy and Ren-where are you in your cycles?

AFM-Dr office called yesterday and I don't have PCOS!!! YAY!! I am so happy! They think that the surgery will fix everything! My cervix being closed was all of my problems! DH is so excited and says he is ready to start having babies ASAP! lol I reminded him that we don't want to get prego this month or next really. So he then said, great, we will have lots of practice for May! lol This has been like the longest week and for some reason seems like a long month, and we are only 5 days in! :-/ I am going to take the next two months off, no waking up at 545 every morning to take my temp, which I am super excited about and will start back up in May!! Hope you gals have a great week!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Perse I agree that you are good. That was a lovely line on the frer the other day. If you can stick with the mw I totally recommend it. They are amazing and such a different experience compared to an obgyn. Im sorry you are not 100% excited and concerned, the 1st tri is nerve racking. Soon enough you will be feeling pregnant and complaining that you feel like puking or the smells are overwhelming or your back/hips hurt! Cant wait!!!! Lol
Mrs-im so happy for you that things seem to be looking up. Practice makes perfect so get on it!
Smommy I have another week and a half before testing.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Who am I kidding? We all know I will be peeing on things by the wknd! Haha


----------



## Wishing_

Good morning! Af finished two days ago but I bled a little yesterday after bd'ing. I still got pregnancy symptoms. I threw up a few times the last two days. Yesterday night the hubby had baked potatoes in aluminum foil. After a few bites I started getting a horrible metallic taste. He made hik eat some of mines and hensaidnit was fun. His down didn't have a problem with it either. Think its a sign? He thinks so. I also been getting random lower rib cage pain. I'm not sure why I get them. It can't be because I sleep on my sides. I never had pain like this. Also I might also be moving in with the hubby. He said he have been having vivid baby dreams. Only time can tell I guess.

Mrs I'm happy for you! Practice does make perfect.
Ready, I might be testing all month! Just until the next af comes. Hopefully this is the month.


----------



## persephone13

Ready I can't wait to see those positive lines!!! Fingers crossed for you, Wish! How are you feeling Mrs?

I am feeling better, but I am having some achey pinching that seems to alternate sides. Doesn't really feel like pain just I can definitely feel it and then it goes away. Someone told me it could be corpus luteum pain but I wouldnt have that on both sides would I? Oh well, we will see. So far so good!


----------



## Wishing_

Maybe its the ligament stretching?


----------



## Smommy013

Wishing I hope it is!

Mrs. I'm cycle day 12. 

Ready lets be serious you will test early.. Haha I would


----------



## persephone13

Wishing_ said:


> Maybe its the ligament stretching?

Ahh! I never thought of that! I just googled it and that definitely sound exactly what I have! Thanks Wishing!!!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hey gals! I am doing great! I have some crazy STICKY discharge but I am sure that is from the surgery still! I also have some really cool bruises!! I know I am sick! lol I. AM. READY. TO. HAVE. SEX. WITH. MY HUSBAND!!!!!!! It has been since Feb17th!!!!!!!! Holy crap, this is the llllooooooongest we have gone. I can resume normal activity on Friday, hurry up tomorrow!! I am looking forward to this weekend, not that we have anything planned but it has been a long week. 

Ready I can't wait for you to start peeing on things!! lol I really hope this is your BFP month like the rest! 

Smommy-maybe you are getting close to O day??!! I have been taking OPK's because of the discharge, not sure if it was the EW kind or what, since I have never had that, lol but they are neg. which is fine since we are wanting to wait anyways. I hope you catch that egg this month!

Wishing-Sorry you are still having symptoms hope your body straightens up soon!! 

Perse-Hope you are having a good day and feeling more prego!!

Ren-How are you doing? O yet? 

Hope you all have a great night and an even better Friday, ya TGIF!!


----------



## persephone13

Mrs. Burch said:


> Hey gals! I am doing great! I have some crazy STICKY discharge but I am sure that is from the surgery still! I also have some really cool bruises!! I know I am sick! lol I. AM. READY. TO. HAVE. SEX. WITH. MY HUSBAND!!!!!!! It has been since Feb17th!!!!!!!! Holy crap, this is the llllooooooongest we have gone. I can resume normal activity on Friday, hurry up tomorrow!! I am looking forward to this weekend, not that we have anything planned but it has been a long week.
> 
> Ready I can't wait for you to start peeing on things!! lol I really hope this is your BFP month like the rest!
> 
> Smommy-maybe you are getting close to O day??!! I have been taking OPK's because of the discharge, not sure if it was the EW kind or what, since I have never had that, lol but they are neg. which is fine since we are wanting to wait anyways. I hope you catch that egg this month!
> 
> Wishing-Sorry you are still having symptoms hope your body straightens up soon!!
> 
> Perse-Hope you are having a good day and feeling more prego!!
> 
> Ren-How are you doing? O yet?
> 
> Hope you all have a great night and an even better Friday, ya TGIF!!

OMG you must be DYING! LOL you're gonna jump that tomorrow!!!

I am feeling a lot better, once the receptionist at both midwife clinics we are considering told me that they would take me even if I have a high BMI I felt like I weight had been lifted. I'm actually feeling EXCITED and I just found out one of my good friends at work is due the SAME WEEK. She just found out on Monday. I'm really starting to feel like this is more real. 

Hopefully you gals don't mind me hanging out in here still!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Oh that is great Perse!!! I am glad you are feeling better. 

Ok so I see you guys do the midwife, what does the midwife do? What is the advantage of the midwife vs the ob?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Perse im glad u r feeling better about things. Its a bumpy road but soooo worth it. And pls stay on with us. We can all go through the different stages together until our little beans are babies in our arms. 
Smommy-u know im going to test way too early like I normally do. Lol cant wait!
Mrs-im glad things are on the up and up and yay for bding tomorrow. Soon enough u will be on the ttc train again...choo choo!!!
As for the mw they are a bazillion times more devoted to dedicated care for you rather than an ob that rushes u in and out each appt. I chose to have an unmedicated home birth so mw was the way to go. Even if u want to go to the hospital they will go there. Ive had both and I would 110% say mw.


----------



## persephone13

ReadynWaiting said:


> Perse im glad u r feeling better about things. Its a bumpy road but soooo worth it. And pls stay on with us. We can all go through the different stages together until our little beans are babies in our arms.
> Smommy-u know im going to test way too early like I normally do. Lol cant wait!
> Mrs-im glad things are on the up and up and yay for bding tomorrow. Soon enough u will be on the ttc train again...choo choo!!!
> As for the mw they are a bazillion times more devoted to dedicated care for you rather than an ob that rushes u in and out each appt. I chose to have a unmedicated home birth so mw was the way to go. Even if u want to go to the hospital they will go there. Ive had both and I would 110% say mw.

Ready in some ways I really want a homebirth but DH is SO not having that. He looks frightened when I even mentioned it casually. Of course, he's just worried something bad would happen, so we might go to one of the home birth info sessions that the midwives have and maybe it will convince us (as I'm still not sure I want it either).


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Perse dh was the same with me until we went to the info night and they go thru everything. They have red flags that they see well in advance to get u to the hospital if necessary. Births have been in homes for way longer than in hospitals. I can tell u being in my own space before AND after is by far the best feeling. I felt at the hospital with the ob I didnt have total say in what I wanted to do and if u plan not to have meds than I would recommend it over and over. Until u experience y cant really understand how amazing it is to be in ur own space doing it on ur terms. People made comments how amazing I was and what a hero but it really wasnt like that. Millions of women have done it cuz that was how babies were born. Its only been the last little while that hospitals have been the norm. There is nothing more wonderful than having your baby, showering and lounging on ur couch 30 mins later. There is nothing relaxing about the hospital. Thats my piece and now ill leave it. Lol


----------



## persephone13

ReadynWaiting said:


> Perse dh was the same with me until we went to the info night and they go thru everything. They have red flags that they see well in advance to get u to the hospital if necessary. Births have been in homes for way longer than in hospitals. I can tell u being in my own space before AND after is by far the best feeling. I felt at the hospital with the ob I didnt have total say in what I wanted to do and if u plan not to have meds than I would recommend it over and over. Until u experience y cant really understand how amazing it is to be in ur own space doing it on ur terms. People made comments how amazing I was and what a hero but it really wasnt like that. Millions of women have done it cuz that was how babies were born. Its only been the last little while that hospitals have been the norm. There is nothing more wonderful than having your baby, showering and lounging on ur couch 30 mins later. There is nothing relaxing about the hospital. Thats my piece and now ill leave it. Lol

Those are ALL THE REASONS why I think I want one!!!!


----------



## Smommy013

I am not sure how close I am to ovulation. I have been really stressed for the week. So it may push it back. But DH does not want to TTC any more. He wants to not prevent to try now. It doesn't surprise me. 

As for me, I'm doing hospital and meds if I get pregnant. Nothing against any other choice but just not me.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Morning ladies! I tested this am cuz I have no patience and of course it was a bfn. No real symptoms standing out other than cramps her and there but I have had them before. Im going to test every am until I either get pissed off or get a bfp! Lol
How is everyone else?


----------



## persephone13

Fingers crossed Ready! I am thinking so many good thoughts for you!

AFM - I am doing good, boobs still hurting and I have tiny cramps once in a while, but really no symptoms. Though I've discovered having a dry mouth makes me gag just about instantly!


----------



## Smommy013

Keep your chin up ready!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I went out and picked up 5 dollar store tests so im good for the week. I had some pinches and cramps today but that could be anything. Im good either way. 
Perse-give it another week and those symptoms will kick right in! With dd I gagged every time I brushed my teeth for 4 months! 
Smommy-where r u in ur cycle?


----------



## Smommy013

I am cycle day 14 no positive opk yet oh well


----------



## persephone13

We got food poisoning from eating dinner at our friends house. I'm so worried now...fingers crossed this doesn't affect anything...


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Perse getting sick doesn't affect much unless you have a high temp for an extended period of time and even that isn't 100% guaranteed to affect things. People vomit all the time while pregnant you just have to keep hydrated as this is also a concern. I hope u r feeling better.


----------



## persephone13

Thanks Ready, I did some googling last night and I saw what you were saying too. I do feel better about it, though I had no throwing up just the runs...ugh...

And also this baby gave me a cold! Well just a sore throat really but it's kinda funny how all the symptoms I thought I had months ago are now coming to roost. So lovely...lol


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Glad u r feeling better about things. Those true blue symptoms will be kicking in in no time. 
Here's my 9dpo test...
 



Attached Files:







20140309_090708-1.jpg
File size: 7.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## persephone13

ReadynWaiting said:


> Glad u r feeling better about things. Those true blue symptoms will be kicking in in no time.
> Here's my 9dpo test...

I think I see a faint line....


----------



## ReadynWaiting

There is something catching my eye but I've had evaps on these before so who knows. I'm tempted to get a frer.


----------



## Smommy013

I see a faint line too.


----------



## Renaendel

I have been bad about updating. After the totally stress free cycle was a bust last month I just figure I will be married with cats. I am waiting to O in 3-7 days. Still bleeding every day. Doctors say it is normal but I really think that what is causing my bleeding is making it so I can't get pregnant. If blood is all mixed in with the CM it has to be harder for sperm to get through. I am calling the reproductive endocrinologist tomorrow to set up our May appointment.

Ready, I tried really hard to see something on my iPad but nothing is showing on my screen. I hope tomorrow's test is clearer.

Perse, sorry you got food poisoning. Ready. Is right, keep hydrated and eating nutritious food when you can. For diarrhea do rice, bananas, applesauce, toast and plain chicken breast. Those foods don't stimulate your GI tract so your gut can have time to heal. Watch high fat foods like eggs as when your gut is compromised it can sometimes have issues processing fat and dairy.

Smommy, I like your plan of the hospital and meds if you get pregnant. I would be dead if I had been a home birth. While the comfort of my own home may be nice it just isn't worth the risk given my medical history. I am not losing a baby after carrying them for nine months and a year and a half of struggle just trying to conceive.

Mrs: have you had sex yet?? :blush: I hope so. If wishes could do anything to get you pregnant you have all of mine.

Wishing how are things going for you?

Ab75, sandillion, princessMarle- update us on the two pregnancies and princess how goes the tww?


----------



## ab75

Hi Ren, i'm doing ok, i think. Still cautious to be excited. Been spotting a bit today(not much,brown and only sometimes when i wipe,sorry tmi), but enough to worry me due to my history. I always feel better after first scan but that won't be for another 8 weeks,unless i go private. Amanda xx


----------



## Smommy013

I hope you O soon, and let us know what the doc says Ren! 
Ab75- I'm sure things are fine!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ab-I had what I thought was my period at 4wks and 8 wks and ds is 10. Brown is old blood and probably just from bean snuggling in. 
Ren-here's to hoping u o soon so u can get in to the miserable tww.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I just took another test because I'm have shooting pains off and on in my one tata and I never have this. I've been having other symptoms (headache, cramps, achiness, exhausted) but they are similar to my pms. I can't get a good shot of this test but there is def something there.
 



Attached Files:







20140309_221205-1.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 11









20140309_090708-1.jpg
File size: 7.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I was going to get a frer or two...dammit!! I am beginning to hate these dollar store tests.


----------



## Wishing_

Everything is okay I guess. Nipples seems to be getting darker but I doubt I'm pregnant. This clear sticky cm is driving me insane though. The constant wetness and going to the bath is tiring and annoying.


----------



## Smommy013

Ready get the frer now! I can't see the lines on these two. Mostly because I'm on my iPhone!! So get a test 

Wishing- I had that during my tww. It wasn't anything for me, just a nuisance. When is AF due


----------



## Renaendel

Ok I think I can see it on the first one there! Awesome!


----------



## ab75

I've had bad cramps and heavy bleeding all through the night,not hopeful now.


----------



## Renaendel

Ohh no. :(


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Oh ab I'm so sorry. I'm sending u massive hugs.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Smu frer...
 



Attached Files:







20140310_122920-1.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Renaendel

:( :hugs:


----------



## Smommy013

I'm so sorry Ab.

Ready. Not clear can you post an invert


----------



## persephone13

ab75 said:


> I've had bad cramps and heavy bleeding all through the night,not hopeful now.

:hugs: I'm thinking of you, ab


----------



## persephone13

ReadynWaiting said:


> Smu frer...

Hmm, hard to see on my crappy monitor. You're 10 dpo right? I would wait maybe until Wednesday to test with a FRER again.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

There's not much there. I had another faint this am on the ds test so I thought I would use a frer but either there is no hcg or not enough after a 2 hr hold. 
Ill keep the other frer if tomorrow and/or wed show on the cheapie. 
How r u making out ab? My thoughts r with u.


----------



## ab75

ReadynWaiting said:


> There's not much there. I had another faint this am on the ds test so I thought I would use a frer but either there is no hcg or not enough after a 2 hr hold.
> Ill keep the other frer if tomorrow and/or wed show on the cheapie.
> How r u making out ab? My thoughts r with u.

I'm upset, but spent the day cuddling my girls and know i am really lucky to have them. Just didn't expect this to happen again.
Good luck when u test, hope u get bfp xx


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ah thats a nice way to spend your day I'm just sorry u had to go thru this again.:hugs:


----------



## Wishing_

Sorry AB.

Good luck ready!!

on the 9th I was cd8 and I had a lot of clear stretchy discharge. Of course we bd'ed just to be safe. Yesterday my discharge changed. It was a little colored and mucus like w/ a streak of blood in the morning. I'm curious to see how my discharge is going to be today. Either I'm O'ing early or my body is getting ready to O.

I still feel super sick. Nauseous all the time, sleeping like a bear and always being hungry. My nipples ate still sensitive and my breast are tender here n there. Maybe I should test to see?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Wishing-Here's to hoping u o soon!
Here's my test from today...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140311_093600.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Smommy013

I see a line I see a line!!!!!!!!!!

Test wishing. It won't hurt anything..

How are you holding up ab?

Afm, I think I'm 1dpo. Woke up today feeling like death. Def have a bad cold.


----------



## Renaendel

So weird those tests show a line and not the frer...Do you think they could be a bad batch like those wondfos that were sent out not to long ago? 

I am sorry AB. Whether it is your first or 14th, a loss is still a loss. :hugs:

Smommy, I hope to join you soon. Maybe the three of us can do the tww together with Wishing. 


My bleeding has stopped!!!!!!!! :yipee::wohoo:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I don't trust that its a real line. These tests are sucking lately. If tomorrow has a line than ill use a frer to back it. 
Yay for the tww!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ren-I think they r crap for misleading lines whether they r evaps or whatever. 
Glad ur bleeding has stopped!


----------



## Smommy013

Yep back in the tww. I think!

Hope you join us soon ren!


----------



## Wishing_

I took a test earlier. Nothing showed up. No control or result line. Not even a dye line.


----------



## Smommy013

Probably a faulty test them wishing. Get the 1 dollar cheapies if you can


----------



## Smommy013

Maybe you call the company and get one for free


----------



## ab75

Smommy013 said:


> I see a line I see a line!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Test wishing. It won't hurt anything..
> 
> How are you holding up ab?
> 
> Afm, I think I'm 1dpo. Woke up today feeling like death. Def have a bad cold.

My bleeding completely stopped yesterday,i feel ok physically which is strange. Usually bleed longer xx


----------



## ReadynWaiting

At least its over. I hope u r holding up ok.


----------



## Smommy013

Have you talked to a doc or anything AB?


----------



## Wishing_

It was a cheapie.


----------



## ab75

Went to doc who told me i shouldn't have tested early then i would have thought it was a late period! Letter of complaint going in today xx


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Good for u! That is disgusting.


----------



## Smommy013

That is terrible!!


----------



## Mommy_DK

:cloud9::blush:

Hello ladies! Can I join the tww support group? I guess I'm in the waiting phase....? I'm kind of new to all of this. Hub and I have been TTC # 4 for just a few months and we haven't succeeded at all yet :nope: 

So far I've got 3 days until my monthly (due on the 15th) and my only preg symptoms are extreem sleepyness and mild head aches. I do not have any TOM symptoms thus far :thumbup: 

Are you ladies waiting to test two weeks after your monthly?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Welcome mommy!
The tww is the 2 wks following ovulation and for most of us we test before af (monthly) because we have no patience or willpower.


----------



## Mommy_DK

ReadynWaiting said:


> Welcome mommy!
> The tww is the 2 wks following ovulation and for most of us we test before af (monthly) because we have no patience or willpower.

Hi ready! Thanks for the welcome  now I get it , and I can def relate to the anxiousness! I've actually already tested this month and got two bfns but my af is so irregular I can not pin point ovulation (haven't tried kits yet) but I'm assuming I tested 10-12dpo. 

Praying that I tested too early ** hopefully I make it to April first to re-test ** ! 

How's everyone else coming along?


----------



## Smommy013

Most of us are POAS addicts.. I'm 3dpo I think.


----------



## Renaendel

Morning ladies. Mommy_dk, I start testing every day from about 9 dpo on. I use SurePredict ICs off amazon.com. They are very cheap and and more sensitive than frers.

Yay on ovulation Smommy. Mine still hasn't shown but on my last two iCs I could not tell if they were + or not. I am going to test again this evening to make sure I don't miss my surge. 

AB75. Write a scathing letter. First they tell us to not test early then we won't know about our losses, then they say we need 3 losses before we can get help. :dohh: The knowledge that you lost a conception is hard. I feel like when I don't test I am like an ostrich sticking my head in the sand to avoid the bad. I am still sorry for your loss and that terrible doctor.:hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hey gals!! Just thought I would drop in and say hi :wave: Hope you are all doing well! 

Ab- I am so sorry to hear about your loss. :hugs:

Ready-Have you taken any more test???!!!! What is going on???!!!!

Ren Smommy- how are you guys holding out? How much longer till you start testing?

Wishing-Sorry you are having bad luck, hopefully you will O soon!

AFM-I am just hanging out. I have been taking OPK's just to see when I O but nothing yet, I am sure the surgery really messed everything up, so who knows when everything will get sorted back out. We aren't trying so it isn't a big deal just don't necessarily want to bd when I am going to O because we want to make sure everything is ok first.


----------



## Smommy013

I probably won't test until the 26th just in case I actually ovulated late.. Not much hope for this cycle. I can't see myself pregnant at all.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Smommy- what do you mean by you can't see yourself pregnant? Like that you will get a bfp this cycle? Do you have any children? If you mean it is hard for you to see yourself actually pregnant vs a bfp this cycle, then I understand what you mean. This is our first that we are ttc. At times I am just like humm..what will I be like prego and will I be a good mom and of course the same questions you have all thought. At least I hope so since I have put this out there! lol


----------



## Mommy_DK

Hey reanadel! Thanks for the heads up on FRERs seems like other women have gotten good out of using them but I never have. In the 4 times I've been preg I've gotten more out of the store brands :shrug: I figured I'd give them another try tho. I will give the ones you referenced a try instead! Thanks again :flower:

Mrs. Burk- you're not alone! Before I became preger with my first I had all of those same thoughts. What I would look like preg, would I be a good enough moma? would my hub be a good enough dad? would the baby drive us closer together or further apart? It's normal to have these thoughts...I think! Lol btw just us going through this journey together brings us closer together and for us during and after pregnancy brought us even closer and more in love than the day we actually fell in love :cloud9: Hope your journey brings you and your hub closer too! 

Wishing everyone a happy month! Stay strong and positive , **baby dust to everyone** and thanks for the welcome


----------



## Mommy_DK

Sorry for the misspelled names ! *Renaendel And *Mrs. Burch


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ren-I hope that ov comes soon for u. Seems like u have been waiting a while.
Mommy-hopefully it still is early for u and that bfp will happen in the next few days. 
Mrs-glad u still r around and can't wait for u to get bacj in to this game of ttc. 
Smommy-ur time is coming and when u r pg this will all be a distant memory.


----------



## Renaendel

Woohoo my afternoon digi is positive. Husband has been warned that there will be lots of fun tonight. :happydance::sex::happydance: please eggy be in the right place once this year!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Afm-I haven't tested since tues and am pretty positive I'm not pg. Symptoms gone and just feeling like af is coming. She should be here by tomorrow or sat. Temp dip this am is good indicator


----------



## Smommy013

I'm sorry ready


----------



## Smommy013

Yeah it's more about not physically seeing myself because I have never been pregnant. This will be my first and my husbands second.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Woohoo ren!!! Get that egg!
Smommy-it truly is an amazing thing.


----------



## Smommy013

Yeah. I just can't imagine it lol

Hope you get the egg ren


----------



## Wishing_

Catch that egg Ren!

SM - I know how you feel. It's like what DK said. I think the samething but the hubby reassures me that everything will be fine. How me being pregnant would make him even more in love with me because he is dying to be a father and would love to see me with a pregnant belly. I don't see myself pregnant but I think since I've been taking prenatals my belly is changing and it sort of look pregnant. The hubby is enjoying it and is wishing I'm actually pregnant. He wants to go baby shopping already and we aren't even expecting!!


----------



## persephone13

Hi everyone! Just wanted to say welcome to the New ladies on here and hugs to all my gals. Work has been super busy and my symptoms have started with an alarming earnesty. Mostly just nausea and heartburn! A small price to pay though!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Wishing-like I said pregnancy is amazing. It definitely has its crappy side but the end result is totally worth it. 
Perse-yay for symptoms! I hope the nausea doesn't last long and the heartburn is treatable. My heartburn was daily for 9 months and was worse when I went to bed. I ate tums like they were going out of style.


----------



## Smommy013

I'm glad I opened this up! 

Glad you are feeling good for the most part pers


----------



## Wishing_

It is worth it.


----------



## Wishing_

I'm so bloated I look 6/7 months pregnant...


----------



## persephone13

Aww that's not fun! Try to avoid drinking water while eating, that seems to help me. And drink a lot more water throughout the day, to help with water retention.


----------



## Wishing_

But all I drink is water.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Try adding lemon to your water. 
Perse-baby is the size of a pea! Happy 6 weeks!!


----------



## Renaendel

Happy 6 weeks Perse!


----------



## Smommy013

5dpo started running fever, been pretty sick today. So I'm out. GL everyone


----------



## persephone13

Six weeks already! Yikes! Thanks Ready and Ren! How are you gals doing?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Smommy-sorry u r feeling ill but why are u out?
Perse-im just waiting for af. She should have been here by now. My lp has been fluctuating between 13 to 16dpo which isn't a good thing. Time to kick in healthy eating...bye bye sugar, dairy and gluten!


----------



## Renaendel

I have celiac disease Ready. If I can help your gluten free eating in anyway let me know. I have been cooking that way for years. By now my diet is 100 normal, meaning no one would know the food I am serving is gluten free if I didn't tell them. I have converted hundreds of recipes. The only thing I miss now is the convenience. I eat so much better now.


----------



## Smommy013

I just think I am. It feeling


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ren-I will def be hitting u up for suggestions. I've never been tested but I def have an intolerance to gluten as does ds. I'm incorporating it in to dd diet at all. My goal is to follow a paleo diet 100% because when I do I feel sooo much better/lighter.


----------



## Renaendel

Ok, I have never tried paleo. I have no issues with grains other than wheat, barley, rye and oats. But those I have severe level reactions to. Like the severe peanut allergy you heard about in the 90s level. My cousin and my mom both had their immune system completely eat a hole in their intestine before they were diagnosed. We don't let any gluten in the house and my husband purchases and washes containers from the store that came from the bread and baking isle. I can't even go down there. We have replaced all our soaps, shampoos, makeup with lines certified GF as even topical gluten causes me to react.


But man it feels great not being sick all the time. I hope that your gluten free trial goes well. I stayed away from paleo because I have to be so strict with my celiac. No white vinegars unless I can verify they are 100% corn derived, so no mustards, hot sauces, mushrooms, blue cheese, anything with smoke flavoring etc. I stay away from organic leafy greens because the organic pesticides are wheat based. Yay fun times.

So I did finally ovulate!! Wooho. Had great baby making timing.


----------



## Mommy_DK

Renaendel said:


> Ok, I have never tried paleo. I have no issues with grains other than wheat, barley, rye and oats. But those I have severe level reactions to. Like the severe peanut allergy you heard about in the 90s level. My cousin and my mom both had their immune system completely eat a hole in their intestine before they were diagnosed. We don't let any gluten in the house and my husband purchases and washes containers from the store that came from the bread and baking isle. I can't even go down there. We have replaced all our soaps, shampoos, makeup with lines certified GF as even topical gluten causes me to react.
> 
> 
> But man it feels great not being sick all the time. I hope that your gluten free trial goes well. I stayed away from paleo because I have to be so strict with my celiac. No white vinegars unless I can verify they are 100% corn derived, so no mustards, hot sauces, mushrooms, blue cheese, anything with smoke flavoring etc. I stay away from organic leafy greens because the organic pesticides are wheat based. Yay fun times.
> 
> So I did finally ovulate!! Wooho. Had great baby making timing.


WOW!! Thank you ladies! So crazy you are talking about your wheat/gluten sensitivities as my son is having this problem now for the past two yrs. He's turning 5 in July and drs Are JUST NOW starting to put the pieces together): my poor baby has been so uncomfortable these 2 yrs): 

I don't know about your symptoms but i notice if he eats any wheat or gluten products he has a bloated tummy with grainy hard poop. Drs say their is no cure for this 'Celiac disease' other than just staying away from products with wheat or gluten ingredients. Which will be so new to us because we eat lots of the wheat. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Mommy_DK

To ready and the rest of you lovely women: I just want to thank you again for the welcome an all of your encouraging words and sharing your experiences , it is really helping me get through this roller coaster ride. 

Also want to share my update so far, hub and I have only been trying for 3 months with no success. We haven't been on any meds for fertility because so far we have no known infertility. So, we've been just eating better and taking vitamins and maca root for the past month. My periods have been irregular for yrs but I think the maca is helping regulate things and if so I'd be due for AF on the 15th (yesterday) 

Good news : No AF! And no symptoms of her coming 
Bad news: I took FRER 4 days before AF was suppose to come and got two BFN ): 

(Should I retest?) 

So I just don't know what to think, don't want to get my hopes up. I look very bloated only in the stomach but I think it's from the prenatals and folic acid. However I will continue to pray pray pray. I hope everyone else is staying hopeful and enjoying the weekend!! 

****Baby dust to us all****


----------



## Mommy_DK

Renaendel said:


> Woohoo my afternoon digi is positive. Husband has been warned that there will be lots of fun tonight. :happydance::sex::happydance: please eggy be in the right place once this year!


Congrats Ren!!!!! I pray this is everyone's month! how great would that be?! 

I'm excited for you, our hubs are so very lucky ! We're all over them haha:haha:


----------



## Renaendel

Thanks mommy_dk! There is no cure for it, the doctors are right. Celiac is an autoimmune disease. You have the genes or you don't. You can still make all your old favorites, you just have to use a different type of flour. 

You can make your own breads, though I find buying Udi's bread is just as expensive as making it from scratch. For noodles I buy Schaar brand or the ancient harvest quinoa noodles. I use Ranaldi pasta sauce for quick spaghetti.

Look at the ingredients and just avoid things that say natural flavoring or smoke flavoring. Yoplait labels all their yogurt that is produced in safe facilities as gluten free. I find if I want all purpose flour I just mix 1/3 sorghum, 1/3 tapioca flour and 1/3 rice flour together with 1tsp of xanthan gum per cup. I mix it ahead of time and just put it in my flour container. It is very close to all purpose. For gravies I use the yellow plastic box cornstarch. It changes names depending on where you are in the country.

When I first started I made it easy on myself. I broke my meals into thirds, protein, starch, vegetable. So I would have chicken, corn and broccoli, or steak, green beans and a baked potato, or stir fried vegetable and chicken over rice with Tamari soy only soy sauce. 

For example for lunch today I am having grilled turkey and cheese with tomato soup. Udi's bread, Hormel naturals turkey, cheese and Pacific brand creamy tomato soup. Now I know the safe brands shopping and making meals is just as easy as it was before.


----------



## Smommy013

I'm glad you are finding this group helpful. It's been one of the most supportive that I have found! 

Ren I have the markers on my liver for an auto immune. Fortunately nothing has Eve come of it..


----------



## Renaendel

Wooho, I just found our Bertoli makes a gluten free pasta in a dedicated facility. My husband came home from the store yesterday with 6 boxes!! He was so excited. I am making spicy sausage pasta tonight! (Hemplers sausage)


----------



## Mommy_DK

Renaendel said:


> Wooho, I just found our Bertoli makes a gluten free pasta in a dedicated facility. My husband came home from the store yesterday with 6 boxes!! He was so excited. I am making spicy sausage pasta tonight! (Hemplers sausage)



Yes smommy I agree, I feel very welcomed and supported and not alone, most help thus far! 

Ren! Thank you thank you! I'm due for a grocery store trip next week and I will give the udi's a try, I am amazed that you actually mAke things from scratch! That is wonderful! I will have to brush up on my baking skills a bit :blush: it's actually probably a good thing that this problem has come along , we will now be forced to eat healthy 100% of the time lol which is always better for the long run

Do you feel better overall without all of the gluten/wheat?


----------



## Renaendel

It is no comparison mommy_DK. I was sick all the time before. I spent 20 years with diarrhea every day. :blush: Went to countless doctors until I finally demanded a celiac test a few years ago once I heard about the disease. I only hit five feet in height because I was so malnourished growing up even though I had as much food as I wanted.

The doctors back then just didn't know. I even had a doctor tell me it was because I stressed too much lol. There is no comparison to how I feel now. I have energy, I am healthy and I feel great.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ren-that is crazy! I worked with a lady yrs ago that the drs thought she had cancer but couldn't determine thru tests. She had terrible diarrhea and pain and had a dramatic weight loss. After almost a year they finally figured it out. I myself just get terribly bloated, have heartburn and get constipated.


----------



## Renaendel

Been gluten free for a few years now, and I think my body is ready to house a baby. We have been so careful that I am pretty sure now I am in tip top condition autoimmune wise. Now tell that to the sperm, the egg and my uterus!


----------



## Smommy013

That's great that you figure it out!!!
So random side note. I have an infection in my lunges


----------



## Renaendel

Ohh no! Are you on antibiotics?


----------



## Mommy_DK

I took the first one at 2 am and the second one about 20 min ago :shrug: I don't know if their evap or actually positive. Not quite sure how many days past o I am or when AF is due as my cycles are irregular.

I didn't read the testing part of the forum before buying the rinky dink equate test but I'm hearing a lot of ladies say they don't like blue dye because they give false positives :cry: Does it look like evap to you ladies?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Wishing_

I can't tell. Plus I'm not that experienced with pt. Sorry DK but hopefully they're actually bfp!!

afm today is the start of my fertile days. I'm cramping a little amd fell a bit bloated. Idk when we're going to dtd because the hubby is at work and by the time he gets out I'm at school.


----------



## Mommy_DK

Wishing_ said:


> I can't tell. Plus I'm not that experienced with pt. Sorry DK but hopefully they're actually bfp!!
> 
> afm today is the start of my fertile days. I'm cramping a little amd fell a bit bloated. Idk when we're going to dtd because the hubby is at work and by the time he gets out I'm at school.


It's ok wishing! I can't really tell either :nope: it's so faint, so of course that worries me a little, I think the darker the better. But I too have no experience with the equate tests.

That's great that your heading to your fertile days :happydance: I hope one of you can rearrange to create time to dtd!! Maybe go in a little late to class?


----------



## Mommy_DK

This is a slightly better view! Praying my dreams of my baby boy come true!! I'm making an ob appointment for next Friday to try to get some clairity
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Wishing_

Now those came out clear as day!! :happydance: A lot of people are having boys now. You could be one of them!

I wish I can but I can't. He gets out an hour after I start class. He is taking a break. He said hes going to get a ride from a friend so we can do a quicy. Hehe :blush:


----------



## Mommy_DK

Wishing_ said:


> Now those came out clear as day!! :happydance: A lot of people are having boys now. You could be one of them!
> 
> I wish I can but I can't. He gets out an hour after I start class. He is taking a break. He said hes going to get a ride from a friend so we can do a quicy. Hehe :blush:


I really hope so but as long as baby is healthy I'm happy! 

And :haha: Me and hub were constantly pulling quickies last month/this month ! :haha: our schedules really clash so we've had no choice! But hey! I think it made us a baby :winkwink: lol Good luck to you Hun and I'm sending lots of baby dust your way!! :dust:


----------



## ab75

Mommy_DK said:


> This is a slightly better view! Praying my dreams of my baby boy come true!! I'm making an ob appointment for next Friday to try to get some clairity

I see lines!!! Xx


----------



## Smommy013

I see lines. Congrats!!! And yes I'm on antibotics


----------



## Renaendel

Yay, I see the lines!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Mommydk-I see lines!!! Have you tested again?

Ren-Glad you got everything figured out with your gluten! That is crazy!! HOpe you caught that egg!

Wishing-Good luck and hope you get to bd!

Smommy-I am so sorry to hear that, I am sure that is painful and hard to breathe! Hope you feel better soon!

Ready-Sorry AF came! She is so stupid!!!! I'm going to defriend her!!! 

Perse-Yay to 6 weeks, super exciting! When do you go to dr?

AFM-I am just hanging out, not sure if I have O'd or not. I did take a few temps and I think AF may be here in a few days, huge dip in temp. I go back to dr 4/11 to just check everything out and make sure the surgery worked! FX! Hope you all had a great St. Patrick's Day and have a great week! And hope I didn't miss anyone!


----------



## Mommy_DK

Thanks everyone! The lines are pretty faint so I'm hoping I may just be testing early, I'll retest sometime later this week. I can't figure out when I conceived :nope: if I def did conceive at all

To mrs burch:haha: you're going to defined her just really made me LOL!

Smommy- I'll keep you in prayer! I hope you feel better soon, have you seen doc yet?

Ren- thank you for all of the celiac info , my son is still uncomfortable and is currently going through testing to see if there is anything else going on. He's been getting puffy on the right side of his face :shrug: may be a vitamin b deficiency :shrug:


----------



## Mommy_DK

Oh and to perse congrats!!!!!!!! Six weeks whootwhoot! !! Very very excited for ya! 

And ready I am sorry about AF!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mommy_dk-those are not evaps lady...those are bfps!!! I cant wait to see more tests. 
Smommy-a lung infection sucks! Boo for stupid illnesses. 
Mrs-when ur talking to af can u punch her in the throat for me?? Lol I saw one of those ecards things on facebook that said "when someone breaks your heart punch them in the throat and go out for ice cream". I love it!!
Ab-how r h making out?
Ren-how many dpo are u now?
Afm-im not doing anything this month other than cutting the crap out of my diet and getting back to reg exercise. When it happens it happens and I don't want to stress about it.


----------



## Mommy_DK

ReadynWaiting said:


> Mommy_dk-those are not evaps lady...those are bfps!!! I cant wait to see more tests.
> Smommy-a lung infection sucks! Boo for stupid illnesses.
> Mrs-when ur talking to af can u punch her in the throat for me?? Lol I saw one of those ecards things on facebook that said "when someone breaks your heart punch them in the throat and go out for ice cream". I love it!!
> Ab-how r h making out?
> Ren-how many dpo are u now?
> Afm-im not doing anything this month other than cutting the crap out of my diet and getting back to reg exercise. When it happens it happens and I don't want to stress about it.


Ready- I guess they are ! It's so hard to believe because of the millions of negative tests I've gotten! But I know It is God answering my prayers and he never lets me down so I'm coming around to believing it :cloud9: yes! I'm excited for everyone else to test and get their bfps too! I'm glad you are going to be doing some things for you as far as cutting out junk and exercising I need to Join ya! You should try the maca! It really relaxes you ugh I just am not the same without it love it! Lol sorry I talk about it so much 

Lol at mrs punching AF in the throat!! :haha:

To Ren smommy and mrs burch how's it going ? Keep us posted

I will be updating everyone as time goes on, so far I'm just extreeeeeemly :sleep: I could :sleep: for three days straight! Sono is April 14 so I'm hoping everything looks good


----------



## Mommy_DK

Mrs. Burch said:


> Mommydk-I see lines!!! Have you tested again?
> 
> Ren-Glad you got everything figured out with your gluten! That is crazy!! HOpe you caught that egg!
> 
> Wishing-Good luck and hope you get to bd!
> 
> Smommy-I am so sorry to hear that, I am sure that is painful and hard to breathe! Hope you feel better soon!
> 
> Ready-Sorry AF came! She is so stupid!!!! I'm going to defriend her!!!
> 
> Perse-Yay to 6 weeks, super exciting! When do you go to dr?
> 
> AFM-I am just hanging out, not sure if I have O'd or not. I did take a few temps and I think AF may be here in a few days, huge dip in temp. I go back to dr 4/11 to just check everything out and make sure the surgery worked! FX! Hope you all had a great St. Patrick's Day and have a great week! And hope I didn't miss anyone!


Sorry mrs! No I haven't tested again, I will try to test this weekend with pink dye just to be sure


----------



## Smommy013

Ahhh you need to test tomorrow. Don't you realize we are all poas addicts and live vicariously through those that get to test! Lol


----------



## Smommy013

And thanks everyone for the concern. Hopefully it goes away soon


----------



## persephone13

I started spotting last night. It's very very pale pink/brown and only on the tp when I wipe but I'm freaking out. The RN at the hospital said it could be the start of a mc or it could be implantation bleeding that happens between 6-9 weeks or it could be from having sex. I'm at home today, staying off my feet.


----------



## ab75

Hope everything is ok. I had brown spotting at 7 weeks and my dd is now nearly 3 y.o xx


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Heck yes I will punch her in the throat, I'll wait till tomorrow, when it is "Throat punch Thursday"! I am thinking she is coming over tomorrow anyways! She is knocking on my door and starting to get annoying (aka cramps). I think I saw a thing on FB that said women don't need to get a period they just need to sleep for 5 days!! I am SSOOO down with this!! 

Perse-I am glad you are taking it easy today! Keep us posted and I am sure it will be ok, I have heard of several people getting a little bit of blood around 6-9 weeks, this is how they don't find out they are prego until later because they think it is just a period. 

Mommydk are you serious, test this weekend!!! I CAN NOT wait that long!!!!! We are poas ADDICTS, there needs to be a group for this disorder!! I am just teasing you, you do whatever you are comfortable with! I am sure this is your BFP!!! Keep us posted. 

AFM- I am just chillin, I think AF is coming today or tomorrow, I am starting to spot and cramp. I really hope this one is different and better then the past since I am "open" now!! ;) I hope you all have a wonderful day!! And it is Hump day so get to it girls!!


----------



## Renaendel

<3. Mrs burch. I hope that mean old gal stays away.

Mommy dk I can't wait to see your test in a few days. 

Perse. Did the doctors offer anything for you or just sent you home with no instruction. It sounded like you were the one who decided to take easy?

Nothing exciting going on. I am 5dpo and will start testing around 9 so in 4 days. You guys can get your peas fix through me. My little magnesium suppliment is really working and I love my post ovulation temps. It seems like the extra progesterone is being produced.


----------



## Mommy_DK

Lol lol mrs burch- :haha: throat punch Thursday and she's knocking at your door! Lol lol lol! And a group for the disorder! :haha::haha::haha: thanks! I needed to laugh! And sheesh I know it's only Wednesday ! The weekend seems so far away! I'm almost sure it's a bfp tho I'm an early show-er and I'm showing early :cloud9: so this has to be it, I'm really only waiting because my hub says not to keep spending money on tests so that we can save some money for when the baby comes and the kids we already have lol but I just have to sneak off this weekend to go get a pink dye test (sshhh) lol I can get one for like 1$ no big deal! 

Ren-yay!! Testing soon :happydance: 

Has anyone ever had a reading with Wanda Callahan?


----------



## persephone13

Ren - The nurse at the hospital told me to go home and get a good night's sleep, and to follow up with my doctor in the morning, which I've done. He wasn't in today but his colleague was there and she was very helpful. She told me that given all I told her, etc, she thinks it is most likely implantation bleeding or even perhaps a subchrionic hematoma which sounds scary but is really not at all cause for concern. 

The spotting is still not enough to even touch the panty liner so I am feeling fairly positive, and the achey cramps I've had on and off have not increased at all. They still feel like what I've been having this whole time.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Perse-I'm sending positive thoughts ur way. I'm sure its nothing. 
Mrs-sign me up for the support group
Ren-I can't waaiiiittt for u to test!
Mommy-I dont know how u r waiting. I would be peeing on things left right and center!!!
Smommy-when r u going to start testing?? Its like my crack seeing bfps...does that sound weird? Haha


----------



## Mommy_DK

Ren-:haha: I know I know, I kind of just figured they were positive! So I stuck it in my head I hope and pray the faint lines are real and good. I will be sneaking off this weekend to get another test lol. I've been peeing on baking soda but I think it's too early for that lol plus I had hub pee on it and it did nothing, for men it is suppose to fizz and for women carrying a little man it's suppose to fizz too ugh! I'll just buy the dern test tomorrow ! Lol

Perse- I bet it is just implantation, so weird , I was watching "I didn't know I was pregnant" just this morning and the woman had bleeding through out the entire pregnancy which was strange to her at the end because she didn't have this with her other two babies. But she carried the healthy baby boy to term ! She even had a gush of blood before she went into labor and so did I! My water never broke but I had a huge gush of blood before labor. :flower: hope that helps and comforts you, I can just imagine how racking that can be. But if it counts at all I think you're just fine

Smommy- how's it going ? 

I'll be Testing again this time with pink dye between tomorrow and Friday !!


----------



## Renaendel

I just had a ton of red blood. I think I am 5.5 DPO. Is this too early for IB? My only bfp was over a year and a half ago I just can't remember.


----------



## persephone13

Thanks everyone for your thoughts. I've still got a bit of pink watery spotting, it hasn't gotten darker or heavier yet so I am really trying to be positive. All of your messages really help too. I was worried because I kept having cramps and back pain so I really thought this was it, then I realized that I had had a BM all dayso I think maybe some of this is gas/constipation too.


----------



## Renaendel

Ohh goodness I just want you to be ok.


----------



## Smommy013

I hope everyhing is ok perse!! Let us know.

Ren, I have never had a bfp so I couldn't tell you.
Ready, I will be testing Tuesday or so.. 

My infection is better but today has been shitty to say the least.. My backpack got stolen from my car in front of my house. It had ally law school work in it.


----------



## Mommy_DK

Renaendel said:


> I just had a ton of red blood. I think I am 5.5 DPO. Is this too early for IB? My only bfp was over a year and a half ago I just can't remember.



Ren - when are you testing ? This too sounds like the woman who had a gush of bright red blood early on and discovered later that it was implantation. Is AF ever early for you?


----------



## Renaendel

She was early once but the blood has eased up. I am 6-7 dpo so still have 3 days before I start testing formally with FMU.


----------



## Mommy_DK

Renaendel said:


> She was early once but the blood has eased up. I am 6-7 dpo so still have 3 days before I start testing formally with FMU.



Yay :happydance: for testing in a few days!! I hope this is implantation for you Ren!!


----------



## persephone13

Back from the Doctor's. He doesn't seem to concerned about anything. He did send me for an ultrasound and quantitative blood work. The ultrasound technician said that based on the measurements I am much earlier than I thought. She said I am about 4 weeks. 

THIS MAKES NO SENSE TO ME. 

How is that even possible if I had a BFP on Feb 28th? I am so confused and I feel like crying. I guess maybe it could have stopped growing at 4 weeks? Now I just have to wait to hear from the doctor which won't be until Monday I think.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Perse-check out www.misdiagnosedmiscarriage.com. You are very early yet and depending on where bean is and where your uterus sits they may not be able to see anything yet. 
Smommy-I'm excited for tests. Come on Tuesday!
Ren-totally not too early for ib...I soooo hope this is the case and this wknd or next week a bfp happens


----------



## Mommy_DK

Hope everyone is doing alright 

Update: I won't be having a baby in November. I'm either having a mc or I got two false faint positives :cry: it hurts really bad. I feel hopeless, I've never gone through such disappointment. I don't feel like a woman anymore . I guess everything for a reason though.. God knows better than I do and I'm sure he will give me my baby boy when it's time 


:nope:


----------



## persephone13

Mommy_DK said:


> Hope everyone is doing alright
> 
> Update: I won't be having a baby in November. I'm either having a mc or I got two false faint positives :cry: it hurts really bad. I feel hopeless, I've never gone through such disappointment. I don't feel like a woman anymore . I guess everything for a reason though.. God knows better than I do and I'm sure he will give me my baby boy when it's time
> 
> 
> :nope:

I am sending you so much love right now. I'm finally home from my second trip to the ER. I felt like I was being ripped apart. TMI - I passed a very large clot at the hospital, size of a golf ball. Most of the severe cramping stopped then. Now just bleeding bright red blood. Going back to hospital tomorrow for ultrasound to see if it was the pregnancy that I passed. Unfortunately I wasn't able to see if the clot had tissue in it. It's been such a long day. I'm so drained, physically and emotionally.


----------



## Renaendel

I am sorry for both of you. You are in my thoughts. Losses are never easy. Whether it is your first child or your fourth. We are here for you. :hugs:


----------



## Mommy_DK

Perse- I am sending you love and hugs too, I feel ripped apart with you, how do we get over knowing something we wanted was given to us and then just ripped away. Why is it not happening for us like it is for some of the women out here who don't even want it? 

I feel better knowing I have you all to lean on. I appreciate you all very much. I am sure one day it'll all make sense, maybe we're going through it so that we'll look back and really appreciate our little miracles and be more than grateful. But right now it's hard to grip all of this.

Ren- Thank you, loses are hard and so is waiting. I am just praying for the day that we are looking back saying 'I'm so glad you're here , I waited so long for you' 

I hope I don't sound ungrateful and really hope I haven't offended anyone. I am very blessed to have the 3 little miracles we have today . I know that some of you are going through or have gone through much more than I have with TTC and I take my hat off to you ladies. I'm sobbing over trying for just 3 months with no success and some of you probably laugh at that, it's just new to me . Please forgive me if I've offended anyone


----------



## Renaendel

Never laughing. Loss sucks no matter what your family is like. That's like saying a grandparents death doesn't hurt as much because one person has 3 others. The loss is still there and it doesn't feel different. I lost twins last year and it has been 16 months of trying for number 1. I am sure I would cry just as hard at number 4. You certainly haven't offended. This is your time to grieve, don't let others minimize it.

This is the best group of ladies with losses on b&b. Feel free to join if you need support.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...rainbow-join-us-34-ladies-so-far-10-bfps.html


----------



## ab75

So sorry for all your losses. xx


----------



## persephone13

Just got it confirmed by doctor at ER. No sign of intrauterine or ectopic pregnancy. Waiting to see if I need the RH shot...


----------



## Renaendel

:cry::hugs:

I am so sorry Persephone!


----------



## persephone13

Renaendel said:


> :cry::hugs:
> 
> I am so sorry Persephone!

I pretty much thought so, but I still had a bit of hope.


----------



## Renaendel

The invitation is for you too. Join me in the mama bears rainbow forum. It just isn't like the other loss forums. There is a ton of love and support there and we stick together as we all try to get pregnant again. We even have a graduate group set up so we can stay together.


----------



## Smommy013

I am so sorry about your loss pers and mommy. I couldn't imagine. We are all here for both of you. It's ok to vent mommy. You have just as much right. A loss is a loss no matter if you have three or 15 kids previously. Rens analogy is right on.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I am so sorry perse and mommy. There is nothing worse while ttc than seeing that bfp, connecting witg that bean, imagining yourself pregnant and envisioning life with your new little bundle...to then have that all taken away. I can empathize with u both and my heart goes out to the both of you.


----------



## persephone13

Thanks Ready. :hugs:


----------



## Renaendel

Ok I broke down and have started testing. I created a thread to hold my daily testing. You can check it out here. If you are ever curious about the tests.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ls-daily-testing-thread-osom-surepredict.html


----------



## Smommy013

How is everyone


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hi ladies, first off I am so sad to read Perse and Mommy! Hugs to both of you girls, what strong women you are!! I can't imagine! I hope it happens very soon for the two of you to get your take home babies and for all of us! 

Hope the rest of you had a wonderful weekend! My husband bought a new truck, well 2007 so new for us! It was fun! lol I am ready for this coming weekend too, we are going out of town for a long weekend! Leaving on Thursday and coming home on Sunday and the best part is it is on his companies dime!!! heck yes!! Hope I get to see some BFP's this week!!


----------



## Smommy013

Well if I ovulated when I was supposed too then I'm 14dpo. Af due tomorrow with no spotting today and very light sparse cramping. 

Mrs. Enjoy your weekend. I know that will be fun. 

Meant to add that I have not poas yet


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Smommy-pee on something already!! When r u going to test?
Mrs-where r u going on ur mini trip? I would love to go down south some where. Im so sick of the cold and snow.
Perse and mommy-how r u two doing? 
Afm- im nearing ov time but just going with the flow. Im not temping or checking cp. Trying just to let things happen.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Dh and I are going to Louisville, KY!! I've never been, he goes once a year, it's the biggest truck show in the US! He is going to get his name out because he is getting a big promotion at work! Ssshh can't tell till Friday!! It's cold here today too Ready, rainy and 27, supposed to be turning into snow I hear! BBBOOOO I had to come home and build a fire, dh is teaching tonight!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ready, I am doing the same as you, no temping or checking anything, just getting steamy when we feel like it!! ;) hope we get our bdp's soon


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-you know those bfps are just around the corner. Kentucky sounds fun and hopefully warm!


----------



## Smommy013

I will test Wednesday if I haven't started. I'm way to nervous to test. I'm really nervous

Mrs I'm seriously jealous. I've always wanted to go


----------



## Renaendel

Testing makes it less stressful for me. speaking of which, time to pee again. :)


----------



## Smommy013

Hahaha ren you need to poas then!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Smommy-why r u nervous?


----------



## Smommy013

I'm nervous to see a bfn


----------



## Smommy013

Had a spot of blood today. Which means tomorrow I'm full force AF.. On to the next


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ready-You and I are close on cycles, I am cd7 and it looks like you are cd10. And I think I will O around cd13-15! 
Smommy- Sorry to hear that, you can join Ready and I!!


----------



## persephone13

Hi everyone, sorry to have been so silent the last few days. I am slowly healing, the bleeding seems to have tapered off and is now just like a like AF. The cramping was bad up until yesterday evening but it seems to have disappeared now. 

Really, its just the emotional healing I have to do that is going to take a lot longer. 

Thank you for all your kind thoughts and words, they are so appreciated.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

So off of the ttc topic but holy cow I am pissed at DH!! So you all know we bought a new truck this weekend! Well I am the one that found the truck for him, called him and told him to go look at it, I haggled with the guy on price, I signed the loan and dealt with the bank, I made sure we had insurance (given since I am an insurance agent), yesterday I got up early to go to the license bureau and get tags, I get home and build a fire so he doesn't have to, and then I shower and all the shaving bs because he said earlier in the day that he wanted sex! Then he tells me that I am MEAN to him!!! Holy shit you have got to be kidding me???!!! Ugh I am so mad, still!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

In what manner is any of that mean? Men are like little boys sometimes. 
Perse-im glad the physical side of things is healing but the emotional def takes some time. There are some of us on here that have gone through this so PLEASE talk about it if u need to. That goes to mommy and ab as well. 
Smommy-you must have a shorter cycle as I was a couple of weeks ahead of u at one point. Im glad someone is close to me so we can stress and test together!! Lol


----------



## persephone13

ReadynWaiting said:


> In what manner is any of that mean? Men are like little boys sometimes.
> Perse-im glad the physical side of things is healing but the emotional def takes some time. There are some of us on here that have gone through this so PLEASE talk about it if u need to. That goes to mommy and ab as well.
> Smommy-you must have a shorter cycle as I was a couple of weeks ahead of u at one point. Im glad someone is close to me so we can stress and test together!! Lol

Thank you, Ready. I really appreciate it. I'm just frustrated at the moment. I had to call my doctor, he didn't even follow up with me, to basically explain to the RN at his office what happened. And while she was really nice, she told me that we have to wait two cycles before trying again. UGH. I just really want to move past this and start trying to move forward in my life and I feel like every step there is a road block.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Perse-Sorry to hear that, I am sure that is very frustrating! I wish there was something I could do to make it better for you!


----------



## persephone13

Thanks Mrs, just knowing you're a shoulder to lean on makes me feel better. Considering I didn't have to have a D&C and that I was only 7 weeks, I don't know if we need to wait two cycles, but I just don't know. I'm going to have to think about it and see what DH says. He is so supportive, I don't know what I would do without him.


----------



## Renaendel

Two months does seem like a long time. Especially since it wasn't a doctor that told you to wait. After my ectopic, no d&c I was told I only had to wait until my laparoscopy stitches came out. I like the idea of talking with your hubby and figuring out when the two of you are ready.


----------



## persephone13

I guess my only worry would be that the lining wouldn't be thick enough if we tried right away.


----------



## Renaendel

That is fair, and you need to do what feels right.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Playing devils advocate there have been plenty of girls on here that have got pg with their rainbow after a m/c. :)


----------



## persephone13

ReadynWaiting said:


> Playing devils advocate there have been plenty of girls on here that have got pg with their rainbow after a m/c. :)

Yes I know! And that is what is making me so unsure what to do. I think we might take the break and I am going to go back to my naturopath because I honestly felt like she knew me and I wasn't just another patient.


----------



## Wishing_

Do what you think is best for yourself pers.


----------



## Smommy013

I'm sorry perse. But I do agree with the rest. You know your body. You can tell what's right and wrong

Afm, took a test yesterday afternoon. bFN, but no AF yet. I may have ovulated a week late.. If so , the 1 blood spot and cramping yesterday may have been at 6-8 dpo. But who knows. I was using opks and got my surge. But that has happened before


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Smommy-fx'd it was ib!


----------



## Smommy013

Thank you!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Good morning gals!! I am super excited, we leave for KY today!! Yay I am needing the time away for sure! I hope you are all doing ok, and have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Smommy013

Have fun mrs!


----------



## PeachDaisy

Hey ladies! Long time no chat. Sorry to have been away for soooooo long!

What have I missed?! Any BFP's since December???

AFM - I got a new position at work so I've been super busy. Hubby and I started TTC again in February. We are on to cycle 2 of trying again this month. I'm about 3 DPO today...if I ovulated when I think of course.

I've missed you ladies and will do my best to keep up on the board again ;)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Welcome back peach! Glad you are doing well. Mrs-have a great time


----------



## Smommy013

Hi peach. I joined I think in January. 

Afm, cycle day 33. Side of bbs are sore, so are nips. Af like cramping all day. And for the past couple of days. Cm is creamy.


----------



## Smommy013

No af.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Smommy-how many dpo are you now?


----------



## Smommy013

Well FF says im 18, but since i did not temp this cycle, I could be less. AF was due Tuesday at CD31. However, i had 1 small drop of blood and a BFN on a HPT. But I didnt have much time to look at it. I was driving from Mississippi with a three year old. The odd thing is, is that i feel like AF will be here any second. Just no blood. But like i said i could be anywhere from 18 dpo to 8dpo. most likely though i am 16-9dpo. I know its a huge range though.


----------



## PeachDaisy

Smommy013 said:


> Hi peach. I joined I think in January.
> 
> Afm, cycle day 33. Side of bbs are sore, so are nips. Af like cramping all day. And for the past couple of days. Cm is creamy.

Nice to have you as part of the group! My signature kind of explains everything on my end. But I'm glad to be back :)


----------



## PeachDaisy

Mrs. Burch said:


> Good morning gals!! I am super excited, we leave for KY today!! Yay I am needing the time away for sure! I hope you are all doing ok, and have a wonderful weekend.

What part of KY are you visiting?! That's where I am from, of course ;)


----------



## Smommy013

Cd36, no sign of Af. My bbs are sore. Got sick yesterday when I woke up. I'm bloated. I look like I'm 4-5 months pregnant. Possibly 11dpo - 20 dpo. So most likely I ovulated a week later than I thought. Still having some cramps and twinges..


----------



## ReadynWaiting

And you haven't poas yet??!!:test::test::test::test:


----------



## PeachDaisy

Smommy013 said:


> Cd36, no sign of Af. My bbs are sore. Got sick yesterday when I woke up. I'm bloated. I look like I'm 4-5 months pregnant. Possibly 11dpo - 20 dpo. So most likely I ovulated a week later than I thought. Still having some cramps and twinges..

Ahhh get to testing lady!! Fx for you!!


----------



## Renaendel

Those sound like really great symptoms Smommy!

Peach, it is great to have you back! You sound like things are going well for you job and health wise.

Mrs burch, I hope you are having a blast in KY!

No luck this month on pregnancy, but I had my appointment with the reproductive endocrinologist. I still have a few tests to do, but I have a direction. It was amazing! If you are interested in what they do at those you can click the spoiler button below.


Spoiler
Well the appointment went very well. I liked her. I felt like she listened to me and took all of my concerns seriously.

The first thing we addressed was my bleeding between cycles. We looked at my charts together and she said the bleeding was not normal. There are several things that can cause me to bleed every day throughout the month. The first being a fibroid or a polyp in my uterus. The second was something I had never considered. Apparently as you menstrate all women leak blood into their tubes. As I already lost my right tube to blockage it is very possible that my left tube could have blockage. That sludgy gross blood from my period could be flowing into my tubes and sticking up there. It then leaks down throughout the month and coats my uterus and then goes through my cervix. So first the egg would have a hard time making it through the tube and then if this is the case my uterine lining would have basically a protective coating over it making implantation impossible.

She let me know that my clots the size of peas and marbles were fine, but the ones the size of large fruit, avocados and kippers were not alright.

Since it was period day one we went straight from the initial appointment to the ultrasound review. She did the entire thing and didn't pass it off to an ultrasound tech. If you guys remember a few months back I had to go to the hospital because my period was so painful it felt similar to my ectopic pregnancy. The morphine didn't work and they had to give me other drugs to actually kill the pain. Well at that time the ER doc had told my husband and my drugged up self that my lining looked a little thick and he wanted us to have it looked at. We took the radiology reports to the OBGYN who did my tube removal and she said they looked fine. Fast forward to today and my lining definitely looks to thick in the RE's estimation. She highlighted that on the ultrasound for reference.

We looked at my Ovaries. She counted 9 follicle holes on the right and 7 on the left. For my age she wanted to see between 5 and 10. The ovaries looked like chocolate chip cookies with the chips being the follicle holes. The shape of my uterus looks great. She could not see my remaining tube on the ultrasound. This is good as it could possibly mean that there isn't a metric ton of old crap up there, but that can't be determined from ultrasound alone.

She says as long as I have a good clean out of my lining this weekend I can call on Monday and schedule my Hysterosalpingography for later in the week. I don't respond to local anesthetics and that was put on my chart so I hope the ibuprofen will be ok if I can't get numb like most people. If I have a polyp or fibroid that should show as a dark spot on the HSG. Not sure if I will get cool photos to show you guys.

If they do find a ployp or fibroid there then the next step is a Hysteroscopy to remove the offending item. If my tube is plugged we may have to remove it, which would be a bummer as it is my last one. Either way though she said she saw no reason why we can't get my bleeding under control. 

We did the standard blood tests. AMH, Prolactin, Thyroid and a few others I don't remember. My husband got his SA cup and paperwork to complete this week sometime.

So, that is the summary from the visit. I really like her a lot, I have answers and acknowledgement finally that what I was experiencing wasn't normal. They set up an online portal so I can review my labs as soon as they are run!


----------



## Smommy013

I poa tonight with a digital. It was negative.. Oh well. How are you girls doing


----------



## Smommy013

Maybe next cycle


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ren that all sounds great like you got some real answers. Maybe now you can get it all straight and have your rainbow. 
Mrs-want to hear details of ky. 
Smommy-its still early for digi, what about a reg test?
Afm-I'm pretty sure I ov yesterday just due to the symptoms I had. As much as I want to relax about it I know all the signs. Anyhoo, I plan to not test if I can manage it. Dh wants me to stop stressing so I will wait for af which will be 2 wks from now.


----------



## Smommy013

I hope you can wait ready!! 
Ren,I'm glad your getting answers as well. At least their is some light now. 
Mrs. How was that trip. Still jealous of you. 
Peach- how are things going for you?

I haven't taken a frer.. DH bought tests and he got the digital ones. Bbs still sore to touch. And in different spots than last AF. Creamy cm. bloating has gone down a little.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Peach- So glad you are back!!!!! Yay it seems like all is well for you! I was in Louisville, for the Mid-America truck show! My husband works for Chrome Shop Mafia and this is the biggest show of the year.

We had an absolute blast!!!!!! We left on Thursday around 3 and drove straight through, 10 hours, and stayed in Jeffersonville, IN the first night at Motel 6. O.M.G. WORST motel EVER!! We walked into our room at like 1:30 am and it smelled like poop, oh why you ask, well because there was poop left in the toilet, not ours I might add!! :nope: OH and the stairs up to our room was blocked off with caution tape, thinking it was a murder scene, :haha: well then I am putting my suitcase up and I see a freaking booger on the wall and I am like omg this is gross. Oh yes it gets better, so once I tell myself that there can't be bedbugs and I will survive this and try to go to sleep because we are exhausted :sleep: I am pretty sure they started filming a porno above us!! :dohh: So I got about 3 hours or less of sleep :coffee: and we finally get ready to leave and go to get on the elevator and as the doors are closing this damn thing jolted and scared the living shit out of me and I tell DH, "I am freaking DONE, I can NOT handle this anymore"!!!! So I have to walk all the way around to the other side because remember the stairs are cautioned off. OMG worst experience ever. Oh and DH goes to tell them there is an issue with the elevator and she said "Yeah we know" WTF put a sign up then!!!

Well it did get better we were at the show all day Friday, rubbing elbows with some freakin rich people who think my husband is the shit, well he is!!, and it was a beautiful day. WE went to dinner with everyone and then we ended up going out to a fun bar down on 4th ST! Super fun although I was Sober Sally and drove all the drunk ass guys home. But don't worry I drank on Sat night with the owners wife, we had a blast! Never drank whisky before Sat but hey I like it mixed! hahaha and she was making some pretty stiff drinks. Whatever works. We didn't get home till about 9 last night and we are exhausted but both back at work this am! We got a lot of bding in too!! :blush: Hope you all had a great weekend and here is to another week! blah

Ready-Hope you caught that egg

Smommy-I am sorry you always seem to get stuck in limbo world for too long, poor thing! 

Ren-Sorry AF came, she is a B!! You can keep on truckin with the rest of us I guess, we will get it soon enough. Glad everything went well with the dr. Keep us posted.


----------



## PeachDaisy

Smommy - Let's hope the bfn was a fluke! Keeping my fx for you!

Burch - Your trip sounds like it was...err...exciting? Haha! Sounds like the fun you had made up for some of the torturous things at the hotel. I live in northern Kentucky - about an hourish north of Louisville. Was it crazy after the basketball game Friday night?!

AFM - Things are going. I'm what I think to be 6DPO. Tatas have been nice and sore. Sure it's just my progesterone from O time - but I can be hopeful right?! I'm trying to stay positive about this cycle for us, but it's been hard. Got some not so great news last week. My grandma was diagnosed with breast cancer, and might have leukemia as well :( The my mom got the results of her mammogram - found a lump on her too, just no confirmation of anything there yet. Praying things get better - that my grandma can fight cancer and win. And that my mom's results are nothing serious.


----------



## Smommy013

Mrs. Sounds like you could have been on csi.. Glad the rest was fun! And thanks maybe this limbo will be over soon!! 

Peach- I am soooo sorry to hear about your family. That is so sad. If you need to talk, we are here


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Peach-sorry to hear about your Grandma and I will keep your mom in my prayers! Kick Cancer!! 
The game was crazy, I didn't watch but the people were going crazy that were watching it! I was watching these drunk people get on a mechanical bull and fall off, pretty funny! 

I forgot to mention that we did go to another hotel in Louisville for the remainder of our stay and it was fabulous!! So only 1 night at crack motel 6! lol

Look what I got today!!!! Good thing we have been bding A LOT!!!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Smommy013

Nice mrs!!


----------



## Wishing_

Is that a O test burch?

Sorry for going mia. I lot is going on. First my grandfather had a stroke. He his semi blind now. My great grandma is in the hospital and has a few hours or days left. The hubby and his friend was at the hospital. I was depressed last week because of what I found about my grandfather and I missed school al week because of depression. I'm about 9dpo I believe and I feel dry. I know my cm two days ago was pinkish when we bd'ed but I'm not sure if it was ib or just from dtd. *sighs*


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Wishing-Yes it is an O test. OH my you have had a rough week, I am sorry to hear all of this. I hope you are doing better. Hugs girly


----------



## PeachDaisy

Thanks for the support ladies! I really need it!

Burch - Yay to BDing!! ;)

Waiting - I am so sorry to hear about the week you've had. I really hope it gets better.


----------



## Smommy013

Hope it gets better wishing!


----------



## Smommy013

Blood in cm, Af will be here tomorrow


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Sorry Smommy! At least you aren't in limbo anymore...right??!! :-/


----------



## Wishing_

Thanks everyone.

af should arrive in 5 days. I been dry which is new. I actually got a really ttc buddy. The hubby's friend fiancé is also ttc. I think it would be nice to go get a bite to eat and actually talk. I'm happy that someone I know knows I'm trying and is going through the same thing. Although I should really be getting my head focused on school again.

happy april fools day btw. [By the way, in case someone doesn't know what btw means]


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-I hope you catch that egg. We r only a few days apart in our cycle so here's to the tww.
Wishing-hope things get better your way.
Smommy-sorry the stupid witch is on her way.


----------



## Smommy013

Thanks guys, but I'm glad to be out I limbo like you said mrs. It's been a rough one so far. Cramping, crying and vomiting


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Smommy-sorry the witch is giving you a rough time.


----------



## Smommy013

Thanks ready!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Smommy- Sorry you aren't feeling well, that sucks even worse than just the B by herslf. 

Ready-I think we are only two days apart, I am guessing I am 2dpo, since I haven't been temping. I did the temps to make sure that I did O. On the O test I took when I took it out it bleed so I am wondering if that is why I got the smiley face and if I really didn't O earlier in the weekend when we were away. I guess time will tell, if we even caught that silly egg! I hope you caught yours Ready. 

We weren't really ttc this month because if we did catch the egg I will be due on Dec. 22, which is what we were trying to stay away from so I am sure we caught it, hahaha We will be very happy if we did and it will all be great, and if we didn't then we avoided Dec and Jan cause DH will be out of town when I O again so it will be May before we will be able to try again. 

Hope everyone has a great hump day and I think I may go home tonight and do just that!! :blush:


----------



## Smommy013

Well AF showed up right on schedule this am.. 

Mrs. When I was reading your post, my first thought was they weren't tying so try probably caught it lol!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Yes, Smommy, you are probably correct! lol Oh well we will be super happy either way! Hope you are feeling better today!


----------



## PeachDaisy

I'm what I believe to be 8 dpo today. My hormones are totally all over the place right now, boobs are much achy than normal for this point in my cycle, and I'm having super vivid nightmares. I sure hope every bit of these are good signs. I told myself I wouldn't symptom spot - but it's hard when you just aren't feeling yourself! Bah! Wish it was next Friday already so I can test!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Peach- it is so hard not to symptom spot, hoping this week goes by super fast for you so you can poas!!!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ok gals-I hate this crap, went home today because I was just not sure that I O'd, seemed too early for this last weekend in my cycle. So I took a test and big smiley face, then I took it out and looked at the actual test and it was a for sure positive so guess I will O today or tomorrow. Man I sure am horny right now though, stupid work I just want to jump my husbands bones!! :blush: :haha: So if it works, and oh God I am hoping it works, I will bd with Dh tonight, omg I can't even think about it!! Stupid hormones don't they know I don't get off until 5 and he has to teach until 9 and I have girls night tonight, just wait until like 10 to kick in!!
Now I understand how those accidents happen when you aren't on BC because man alive I feel like a man and all I think about is SEX!! I never felt like this on BC!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-I love it! Just attack him!!! Lol


----------



## ReadynWaiting

And peach how r u possibly going to wait until next fri to test?


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Mission accomplished!! ;) 

How is everyone today?! Happy Friday Eve!!!


----------



## PeachDaisy

ReadynWaiting said:


> And peach how r u possibly going to wait until next fri to test?

I am forcing myself to give it a few days if AF doesn't creep up on me right away. But you know me...I probably won't be able to hold off! Haha!


----------



## Smommy013

I hope you get your bfp!! Peach 

Mrs. I'm glad your accomplished your mission. Hahaha


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-way to go!
Peach-you r patient. I always tell myself to wait but by 7dpo curiosity has gotten the better of me. Fx'd u get that bfp!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

OMG so my Granny just called me out of the blue and said she had a question for me, so I said yes and she asked if I was pregnant??!!! I said no, of course, not yet anyways. lol Background on Granny, she knew that my cousin was going to have a son about 3 years ago, before he meet his wife, his wife is due with their son in Oct! She knew that I was going to be a girl (mad my real dad mad), she knew I was going to have a brother, and on and on. She believes in God and she just said she had a feeling that I was either prego or that I would be very soon!! I then asked if it will be a boy or a girl and she told me that her brain can't work that fast, give her time!! lol She is 75 years old!! I love my Granny and oh my how I hope this is true!!! fx Hope you all have a wonderful evening!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Eeeeek Mrs!! Thats very exciting.


----------



## Wishing_

That's crazy!


----------



## Smommy013

Hey, old wives tells are sometimes true. I think that generation knew more than they let on


----------



## PeachDaisy

Burch that's great! Fx that what she knows is true :D


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Oh peach! I saw ur name and thought u had posted a bfp!! I'm rooting for u.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Thanks gals, I hope it comes true, soon!! Peach how are you doing?

Ready-are you 5dpo, any symptoms yet? 

Ren-how are you, getting ready to O?

Smommy-Has af gotten any better yet?

Hope you all have a great weekend and Happy Friday!!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-I'm anywhere from 4 to 7dpo but suspect 5dpo. My ff chart is not accurate as im not temping but I like to play around on it so I just put possible temps in. 
When r u going to start testing?


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Yeah I knew you weren't temping, I like to play around with mine too, I am always changing the method used to detect O, kinda fun. lol I have a dr apt on 4/11 to follow up from my surgery so I am not sure what I will do. Should I say that I am hoping that I am prego or no don't say anything? If I did O yesterday then I will be 8dpo on the dr apt, too early to poas and see but I don't know if that is too early for the dr to tell anything? This is my dilemma right now, lol. If dr doesn't say anything then I will test prob around 15th or 16th, af is supposed to show on the 18th. When will you start peeing on stuff?!! lol


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ur dr said to wait until may? I wouldn't say anything especially if u don't know. It would be wild if ur granny is right though. 
I'm already wanting to pee on stuff so if I can hold out until next tues I will be amazed. Af is due probably next sun or mon. I would love to say I can wait until then but I know I won't


----------



## Mrs. Burch

He didn't tell me to wait, that is just what we were wanting to do


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Oh right, u wanted to bypass dec and jan. I cant seem to recall much lately. Lol I wish I could use pg as an excuse haha.


----------



## Wishing_

Is it possible to get ib two days before the witch comes? I wiped and there was blood. :/


----------



## Smommy013

Ready- have some will power. Lol riiiiggghhhhtt
Mrs- af is already over. I had a 2 day af, now nobly occasionally spotting. Very strange


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hahaha Ready, yes we wanted to but I can't just not try, ya know! So as of right now if I am my due date would be Dec 25th, which is exactly what we wanted to stay away from lol, which means I will prob end up prego, that is just my luck!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Wishing-Anything is possible. Have U tested?
Smommy-sounds like an odd af. Any ideas why?


----------



## Wishing_

No. But from what I'm reading, if it is ib, I should wait 2-4 days.


----------



## Smommy013

If it is in wishing you should wait, wishing 

Ready- I have no clue. I'm not complaining. 2 days of medium to light bleeding and very little spotting.


----------



## Renaendel

Hi everyone! Well I had my HSG today. My remaining tube is super clear, but they found a huge mass in my uterus. My RE said I can try to get pregnant this month but my chances are slim to none with this thing in here. 

I go in on May 7th to have it removed. Mrs. Burch I will be ovulating in a week to a week and a half depending on how much my HSG pushes O back.

I hope your granny is correct! I am going to log off and rest for a bit. Take care all of you.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Renae-I hope it's nothing serious?


----------



## Smommy013

Ren- I'm sorry. I'm glad that you will get it fixed


----------



## Wishing_

It go heavier. Got horrible cramps but its not on the usual spot. I'm so confused!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ren- hope u r doing better today. Glad that they are able to help you!!!

Wishing-my dr told me that the leutal phase is ALWAYS 14 days, doesn't change so you just O'd earlier than u thought is my guess. I'm sure there is nothing to worry about


----------



## PeachDaisy

Welp...I couldn't wait. 4 days until AF. Gave in and took a test. Andddddd BFN :( I know I'm not out until the witch shows...but as you all know, it's always disappointing. Especially when my last pregnancy I got my BFP 6 days before AF. That ended in a mc so maybe it's better not to know so soon if we get that BFP this cycle. I plan on testing again next weekend if she doesn't show by then. Baby dust ladies!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Sorry Peach! There is still plenty of time but I know how you are feeling. By 11dpo if I don't see a 2nd line I stop obsessing and just wait for the witch.
Afm-let the poas commence...cuz what else am I going to do? Lol
Its not letting me post them from my phone for some reason. Ill post when I can...bfn of course. I am only 6dpo or so


----------



## Renaendel

I am feeling better today for sure. The HSG was not fun. I am still twinging from it and bleeding today. My husband and I talked about it. We are not going to try this month because I really want to make sure this fibroid is gone. I would hate to make it a few weeks in and then miscarry because of it. So I won't be trying again until June or July.

Peach. I hope you just test late but I know that 11dpo feeling all to well.

Wishing. My RE told me that your luteal phase is only consistent within its self. That means if you tend to have a 12 LP then you will normally stay that way plus or minus a day. Yes the average LP is 14 days but that means that a lot of women are at 12 and 16. Your LP is always the date of your temp rise 0.3 degrees above your cover line until the day you bleed. The 14 day thing is a nice assumption but it doesn't work for everyone. If it did then there would be no such thing as a luteal phase defect and b6 would not affect its length. 

If you don't normally bleed now then it could be a good sign. Fx!

Mrs burch. I hope you get exactly what you want. If that is a January baby then I am gunning for you. If that is a baby no matter what I hope you are successful. <3

Smommy, your AF sounds weird. It don't know what to make of it.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

These tests are crap...and yet I keep buying them. Again there is a hint of a line but I know its not from hcg detection.
 



Attached Files:







20140405_121445-1.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ReadynWaiting

A crappy tweak but u can better see what im talking about (maybe).
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140405_1.png
File size: 60.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ren-im glad u r feeling better. I've heard those can be very painful. At the rate time flies, june will be here beforw u know it.


----------



## PeachDaisy

Well....she's early. Go figure. I test and then she arrives. On to the next cycle.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Boo!


----------



## Smommy013

I'm sorry peach!! Hope the not cycle is better!

Ren- I'm sorry that you are having to go through this, and I know the pain is no fun! I hope this procedure works though an you get your BFP soon afterwards. 

Ready-haha poas already! I don't blame you! 

And I don't know what to make of my cycle either guys. I mean doubt is a pregnancy or anything. I may just have a short cycle. I never remember having a long cycle anyways.. I am spotting today, but it's more like CM tinged with blood now. Oh the glory of womanhood!


----------



## Wishing_

Patience peach. You'll get your bfp again hun!

I'm glad you're feeling better Ren. June well be here soon!

Sm: try testing if the bleeding doesn't pick up.

afm the bleeding is slowing down. I think by tomorrow morning it would be gone. Maybe I just experienced horrible ib. All I know is that I'm getting a new gyn. I called tge office to see if I should go in to get it checked out or to see if they got a clue as to what is going on. Whoever answered the phone put me on hold and said if it is still happening on Monday to call back. Isn't that something?


----------



## Smommy013

I don't blame you for wanting to switch wishing.. Thy should at least try to alleviate your concerns.


----------



## Renaendel

You need to feel heard. If you aren't, switch doctors.


----------



## Wishing_

I found a nee place but w/ the lovely weather yesterday we forgot. I'm excited ut yet scared because later today I finally get a second look at the cyst on my breast.
How was everyone's weekend?


----------



## Smommy013

I'm glad you will get a fresh outlook. Wishing


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Good morning ladies, hope you all had a wonderful weekend!!

Ready-how is the poas going?

Wishing-hope you get some answers and get things figured out.

Smommy-how are you, waiting to O?

Ren-Glad you are feeling better, I think it is a good choice to wait but just know June will be here before you know it!!! Hope you keep in contact on here. 

Peach-Hope af stays away!! Keep us posted!

AFM-I had a LAZY weekend, we went out Friday and celebrated DH's new promotion then Sat I didn't do much, took a nap on Sat and Sun for over an hour and a half on both day!! I was super excited about that! lol No symptoms here, I have a headache today but I think it is cause my Blood pressure is a little high, 145/85, it is Monday! lol Hope you all have a great Monday!!


----------



## PeachDaisy

Wishing - Glad you found a new doctor! I am in the process of finding a new doctor myself. 

AFM - AF is kicking my ass!! My body just isn't back to normal yet it seems. This is one of the worst since my mc. I hope it ends earlier than later haha!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Peach-sorry to hear that, hopefully she moves along quickly!! I am sure there is some poor girl out there that would love to see her! ;)


----------



## PeachDaisy

Mrs. Burch said:


> Peach-sorry to hear that, hopefully she moves along quickly!! I am sure there is some poor girl out there that would love to see her! ;)

That poor girl is welcome to take her away from me for a longggg time if she'd like ;) Haha!


----------



## Smommy013

Sorry to hear about peach! That stinks

Mrs glad to hear you had a good weekend!

And I am not sure when I will ovulate


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Here is today's test. I can see a hint of something but I find with these I always can. Oh well...around 8dpo.
 



Attached Files:







20140407_070706-1.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Wishing_

Ready: I don't see anything.
Peach: Thanks. I just need to go in and check out the place. I'm also going to check out what people say about them on yelp.
Burch: Naps are good. I feel like taking one right now!
Sm: Thanks & why don't you get some opk?

So I called again and they weren't any help once again. The nurse said I could be pregnant but to call in in a few days if I'm still bleeding... Is it weird that I take pictures of whatever it is that's coming out of me? I created a form hoping someone would shine some light to my problem. I'm so upset I don't feel like going to my sonogram appt for my cyst. I'm going to reschedule again.

In case ya think I'm crazy or curious to see what the fudge is coming out of me here's the link. -->>https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/2154369-ib-m-c-normal.html


----------



## Renaendel

Wow wishing. Those were some intense photos. But I did coment.

Peach, it is time for AF to hit the road...for a very long time.

Mrs. Burch. The weekend was really nice. I'll stay in contact for sure, I mean it is only two months. If I don't stay in contact then how can I cheer you all on with your positive tests.

Ready, sorry I don't see anything yet. :(

Afm, just picked up my first surgery meds to reduce blood flow to the tumor before surgery. They put me on high strength progesterone. Micronor, my old birth control was 0.35 mg. I am now on 5mg. So 14 birthcontrol pills in one pill daily. This should be interesting and I have warned my husband in advance.


----------



## Wishing_

I know ans thank you. You shoukd keep wanring him because he may forget. Being moody when the spouse is around is dangerous. I should know. I been moody. Crazy mood swings!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs - your wknd sounded lovely. I could use some naps...or even just some sleep.
Wishing-I hope u get some answers. I looked at ur pics and am at a loss. 
Peach-there is nothing worse than a horrible af! Sorry.
Afm-I have some serious bloating, pressure and low back ache going on. I don't normally have pms but the period after I had the mc af sucked. This feels like a lower degree of those similar sx. I'm not due for af for 6 days give or take a day on either side as im not 100% where im at. Weirdest thing is my cp- medium soft and closed. Its never this soft right now. I'm putting all of this on here just in case a bfp is coming. Probably just symptom spotting.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Oh and pressure.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Haha...I said pressure in the first. Dd has been sick since last week and I'm a tad sleep deprived.


----------



## Smommy013

I hope things go good ren! I'm rooting for you that's for sure!
Ready- 8dpo correct? I think you still have plenty of time to get the second line.
Wishing- you really need to call until they decide to answer some questions. There is no sense in them making you wait this out! And me and DH are not technical trying any more.. He just wants to see what happens


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ren-that sounds so high and guaranteed to have some mood swings. I hope it all goes quicly and easily for you. 
Smommy-I'm just posting for something to do. I hope no one minds. I'm not too hopeful but wouldn't mind having a baby within this yr and this is the last chance. Time shall tell.


----------



## Smommy013

I don't mind ready at all. Yeah, I'm out for 2014. Which December would have been the perfect time for me until may of 2015.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hey gals, so it sounds like we are all kind of out or just seeing what happens then! I had some weird stomach stuff last night, not like sick but I don't know how to explain it. I am too early for anything so who knows. I think I am 5DPO tody! I get on here to have something to do too, sometimes I am REALLY slow at work and there is only so many times I can look at FB!! Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## Smommy013

I hear you mrs. It's been a slow day my way as well.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I seem to have the opposite problem...I can't get on here until after 7pm. Work has been crazy and well family life seems to be busier. It doesn't help that dd has been sick and out of sorts. 
Here is today's test...bfn.
 



Attached Files:







20140408_071401-1.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Please don't think I'm trying to rub that in anyone's face about being busy especially with family stuff. I reread it and it sounded like a "in your face" type of thing.:dohh:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Also, you can see a hint of a line (maybe) but I'm not counting it cuz it wasn't there when it dried. I saw it this am but then it was gone.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ready-I didn't take it that way!! I'm glad u r busy, I wish I was busy at work it would make the day go faster. Sorry dd is sick, hope she is better soon and u get some well deserved rest!!! I hope u get your BFP SSOOOOOn!!! ;) enjoy your evening. Although I was not busy at work today I am exhausted. So I may be in bed VERY SOON!!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Oh after I eat a bowl of ice cream that is!! :)


----------



## Mrs. Burch

I just got my BFP on the full of ice cream meter!!! ;)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mmmm....ice cream!


----------



## Smommy013

Ready- stop worrying! I'm not really offend able myself


----------



## Wishing_

I called my good for nothing gyn to make an appointment. They set me up for Monday at 11.

Oh & the bleeding stopped.

Burch I'm jealous. I been craving ice cream for a few days but its been too cold to eat some.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

I ate it and it was fantastic!! lol Hope you all are having a good hump day, go home and hump it out if you aren't!! ;)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I love a good hump day!
Bfn again this am so pretty sure this month is a bust.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Sorry ready! Well upside, you don't have to worry about a Christmas bday. And btw u aren't out until our BFF shows up!! ;)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bfn again this am...af should be here Sunday. 
On another note its almost fri!!


----------



## Smommy013

Hey guys. Sorry about your bfn ready.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ready-Sorry about the BFN. Thank goodness it is Thursday. 

AFM-I am a bit anxious for my appt tomorrow, since I will be 8DPO and I am not sure what he is wanting to do. I think I am going to tell them that I am 8DPO and see what he says, maybe he will do blood work and we might know soon, maybe not, don't wanna get my hopes up. I did have a pretty big temp drop today so who knows, I guess time will tell. Have a good day!!


----------



## Renaendel

Wishing and mrs burch let us know how your appointments go. I hope you both get answers!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

ok question, not that it makes a difference because it is gonna be what it is but I woke up at 425am and took my temp, I know I have the past couple of day, and it was super low 97.34 then went back to sleep and woke up at normal time at 6 and it was 97.61. I put in 97.48 cause it is in the middle. Think it could be implantation dip??!! Or am I just being too hopeful? You can look at my chart, I have only temped a few days so kinda hard to tell.


----------



## PeachDaisy

Burch- hope your appointment goes well. 

Ready- booooo the bfn :(

Afm- AF left the building on time for once! Here's to hoping my cycles are back on track. Back to the BDing we go ;)


----------



## Smommy013

Hope rye are on track peach.. 

Ready your not out until a shows!
Mes. I hope this is a sign and your grandma was right!!


Afm- I've been working out and I'm on diet. Right now my Bmi is at 23.9. So still iner the range but I want to be around Bmi of 22


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Smommy-that is great, I wanted to start working out, what do you do?


----------



## PeachDaisy

Good for you smommy! I need to get myself up and doing things!


----------



## Smommy013

I use my fitness pal to count calories. And I try to go to the gym 5 days a week. I do light weight work outs and walk/ run for 30 mins. Soon I will add crunches And an ab workout , but trying to slowly incorporate.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Smommy- that is awesome, I wish I could go to the gym, I am LAZY!! I have an elliptical at home and I don't even use it. I really want to start if I am not prego right now. I don't wanna start working out and then do something to loose it, is that even true?

Afm-Dr apt went great, just looked at the incisions and said they looked good and told me that if I start not having AF again or like it was to let him know and he would have to open my cervix again. He can do it in the office and I won't have to go under like last time! Yay He said hopefully he sees me soon because of a BFP, I told him we are hoping I am now. He said "did we test you" I said no and told him I am only 8dpo so he said it would be too early anyways. Keeping my fingers crossed. My bp was high :-/ 155/94


----------



## Smommy013

Well I hope you do get your bfp! I'm glad things look good mrs.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Thanks Smommy, I am getting my hopes up, which I hate, cause I don't wanna get let down. TGIF!!!


----------



## Smommy013

Tgif!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Smommy-good for you. I'm trying but theres always crap around my office. I started walking on my lunches but really need to get my diet under control. 
Mrs-I so hope u r getting ur hopes up cuz a baby is brewing in there. Im happy ur appt went well. 
Peach-thats good news that af is behaving. 
Afm-just waiting for the next cycle.


----------



## Renaendel

Smommy I am so proud of you for your workout. Great work, starting it like you are now is the perfect way to go.

Mrs burch that is so exciting that you have an awesome cervix again. You are going to be pregnant in no time!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

I think I'm out cause of my temps, they did this in my Nov. Cycle. :(


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-are u waiting it out to test?


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Well I did test yesterday, I know too early, and bfn. I will prob stop temping until like 12dpo and see what my temp is then, if it's low then I won't test if it's high then I'll prob test. I'm temped to poas this am, still laying in bed, but don't know if it's worth it.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi ladies, I'm 7dpo today (about that) and I'm going god darn crazy :( two weeks feels like two years when TTC doesn't it?! 

Can I ask what POAS is? I've see. It so many times but just can't figure out what it means :blush:


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hi mummy yes it does suck I am 9dpo, so just a few ahead of u. It means pee on a stick


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Bfn
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mummy to be x

Mrs. Burch said:


> Bfn

Still only 9dpo, only early Hun don't lose hope yet :hugs:


----------



## Smommy013

Sorry mrs. But it is way to early


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Tons of time mrs!


----------



## PeachDaisy

Don't give up yet Burch!!

How is everyone else doing?

I think I'm going to skip OPK's this month and just BD every other day and see what happens. I was thinking of following SMEP again, but maybe if we just BD every other day there will be less thinking and stress involved. It's on CD 8 for me so a long ways to go!!


----------



## Mummy to be x

PeachDaisy said:


> Don't give up yet Burch!!
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> I think I'm going to skip OPK's this month and just BD every other day and see what happens. I was thinking of following SMEP again, but maybe if we just BD every other day there will be less thinking and stress involved. It's on CD 8 for me so a long ways to go!!

If I don't get BFP this cycle I'm also going to try and do the smep. Good luck. :dust:


----------



## PeachDaisy

Mummy to be x said:


> PeachDaisy said:
> 
> 
> Don't give up yet Burch!!
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> I think I'm going to skip OPK's this month and just BD every other day and see what happens. I was thinking of following SMEP again, but maybe if we just BD every other day there will be less thinking and stress involved. It's on CD 8 for me so a long ways to go!!
> 
> If I don't get BFP this cycle I'm also going to try and do the smep. Good luck. :dust:Click to expand...

Last time we got pregnant it was by following SMEP. So...that's what we've been doing once we started TTC again after our MC but so far no good. So I figured we'd switch it up this month and see what happens. If this cycle is a no go...we will prob go back to SMEP!! Haha! Good luck to you also!! :dust: :dust: :dust:!


----------



## Smommy013

So I have a question for everyone. I am cd13 and I've just had an increase of creamy cm. any thoughts as to why


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Peach-Sounds like a good plan, sometimes we do need to switch things up a bit. Good luck!!

Smommy-maybe gearing up to O?!! 

AFM-I am out, my temps suck and I am like dry. I had a little bit of pinkish red in cm yesterday but I am sure I am out. I have no symptoms so af should be here Thursday or Friday. We won't be able to try again until May, DH will be out of town next time I O, which will be ok, that is what we wanted anyways. Hope everyone is having a great Monday.


----------



## PeachDaisy

Smommy - Def seems like you're gearing up for O! BD!!! ;)

Burch - Don't count yourself out until the witch shows. You never know! When I got my BFP in December I thought I was out too, but clearly wasn't. Don't take this the wrong way....but I hope you are wrong! Haha!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Peach-Thanks, I didn't take it the wrong way, don't worry.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Burch I agree don't lose hope yet Hun. Good luck xx


----------



## Smommy013

Thanks everyone. That's what I though but I'm not using opks so it's kinda iffy. 
You are not out mrs !


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Awe you gals are so nice. Depending on what my temp does tomorrow then that will be the tell, if I go up then I may not be out, if I go down then I am out!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Mrs. Burch said:


> Awe you gals are so nice. Depending on what my temp does tomorrow then that will be the tell, if I go up then I may not be out, if I go down then I am out!

When is AF due?


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Thursday, my temps usually start to go down on 12dpo so that is what I am basing it off of.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Keeping my fx for you. Keep us updated. :dust:


----------



## Smommy013

I hope it goes up!

So this is completely off topic of ttc, but do any of y'all have problems with the in-laws?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-I'm going with a bfp for you!!
Smommy-my in laws make me want to drink heavily. Whats up with yours?


----------



## Smommy013

They are the same way ready. They are super controlling. And they are very deeming. They treat me like I'm under them


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Smommy- hope everything is ok!! To make you feel better here is my situation!! Mil is a total FING BITCH!! (I don't curse often) what started it off was she told dh I was cheating on him when we first started dating!! I confronted her with dh and she called me a snot snoozed bitch! I was pissed. Keep in mind she lived with dh, he owns the house and she lived here. Well my lease was up and I wasn't gonna sign another year so I moved in with dh. He was turning a shed, about 30 feet from my back door, into an apt for her (600 sqft). We all three had to live under this roof for about 3 months, of HELL!! She told me that I was an intruder in her home, I quickly reminded her that it wasn't her house and if she didn't like it she could leave at anytime. She has manipulated dh for his whole life. This got so bad we went to counseling. Counselor said she needed to move but she laid it on dh pretty good and she still lives in my back yard. She at one point called my employer and told her she needed to fire me because I was a b word!! Not lying!!! When dh told her he proposed she cried she did come to the wedding and didn't say a word to me which I was fine with. It is better now, only in the way that we don't speak to eachother which is better than fighting. I hope yours isn't this bad. Oh and fil and I get along great. I see why they got divorced.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Omg mrs! I don't even want to tell my issues cuz that is crazy town. I hope dh is totally supportive of u?


----------



## Mrs. Burch

He is getting better, in the begining it was hard but now he does. She still manipulates him and we argue when I point it out. But it is SOO much better then it was. It is kind of scary us trying because she flat out told us both, to our faces, don't ask me to watch your kids but I'll watch ur dog. Dh is an only child and she has 10 dogs in a 600 sqft apt. I had to rip up all the carpets in the house because it was so bad with all the sags she has. So I am nervous because I don't know how she'll treat my children and if she messes with them she will think I'm the devil on earth Bc I will be. She will have to find a place to live other than my back yard lol


----------



## Smommy013

Geez mrs. That's insane. And me and DH had to coucenling as well because of them. His father is probably the worst. He just treats my DH like he is a worthless piece of crap. But my DH is a good person. When I have time I will write some situations. Cause there is a whole back story


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Oh wow, I don't know if I can handle that. Atleast mil is overly obssed with dh. Lol I can't stand it when someone treats dh like he is a pos, unless it's me ;) jk


----------



## Smommy013

Yeah, it's bad. So a little back story. My DH has a 3 year old that I am the only mom he knows. So, I am the primary care giver. While DH was in Afghanistan, his parents had the kid. At one point told me I was killing the child's spirit. And at another point threatened to leave my house because they didn't like the way I was parenting. They call DH and tell him that he is not doing a good job. The small child loves us and is a big mommas (me) boy, but his parents don't want us to have him this summer. The child has all his friends and everything up here, but they think he is depressed. He isn't at all but when he talks to them he reverts and baby talks. Me and DH have had to go to therapy because I was slipping into depression from them


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Smommy-I am confused on why his parents get to decided whether you have him or not, doesn't he live with you? Do Dh's parents have custody or something? This does sound awful. I am so sorry you are going through this, I can't imagine. I do fear that MIL will try to tell me how to raise my children and at that point I will go off!! I am so sorry girl, this is tough.


----------



## Smommy013

DH has full custody. And they are just controlling like that. They think they are the perfect people. And thanks girl. I'm sorry you have to deal with one too.
How do you deal? Any suggestions?


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Smommy-I don't know what to tell you, other than to tell them to shut up and it is your son and you will raise him the way you see fit. How far away do they live from you? If it isn't too close just watch the communication, make it a little less. I would watch son talking to him if he is reverting, that isn't good for him and to me means that they are treating him like a baby. NOW don't get me wrong I DO NOT have children so I have NO idea. You need to do what you feel is right!!! Does DH see a problem or is he just kind of like mine, where that is all he knows so it isn't that big of a deal?


----------



## Smommy013

He realizes it's a problem. But he just feels so guilty for telling them no. And yeah he reverts back with them, but they don't care


----------



## Mrs. Burch

That is sad, I am sorry!! I can't imagine dealing with that, that would be worse then MIL just being a b word I think!! Good luck and I hope you get something figured out soon!!


----------



## Smommy013

Don't know if it's worse, or just the other side of the same coin. Hahaha and thanks. I'm kinda what some would call a hard a** so it's time pull out all the stops


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Smommy and mrs-I don't know how u both don't freak out on them. As far as the child I wouldn't allow dh parents to control anything. Dh needs to stand up to them and tell them to respect his parenting. And mrs tell mil to suck it! I couldn't imagine having my mil making such rude comments.
My mil makes me nuts but its due to her over excitement and enthusiasm for being a grandma. A few things that have happened...dh cousin was getting rid of all of their baby stuff and mil kept it instead of asking if we needed it, wanted to get a crib for dd and our nephew fpr when they "sleepover", bought a carseat to drive them god knows where, mistakenly called herself mommy to dd. This all maybe doesn't sound bad but at times I feel like she's planning to steal dd. Plus I have ds from another relationship and they very clearly favour their own grandchildren. Everything is just way over the top with them.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Smommy-my own mother has called me cold hearted because I can be such a hard ass!! I'm more of the facts kind of person vs emotions! You know this is how it is sorry get over it and move on!! Lol (my mom is VERY emotional) 

Ready-yeah that is for sure odd! That would drive me crazy!!! See the good thing about my mil is that we don't talk really so I don't have to deal with her too much. Just the bs she says to dh. If my mil told my child that she was mom I'd be pissed beyond belief. That is just very odd to me!! And why does she wanna keep stuff??!! Is she "young" like for a gma??!! Maybe missing out that she wants another baby??!! That is so sad about ds, I was in his shoes when I was younger and it sucks!! He will grow past it and I was always glad my mom was there and kinda did extra for me when other gparents didn't!! Good luck to all of us with these crazy in laws. You know I always thought people just made this stuff up about in laws but we see where that got me!!! Lmbo


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ps ready are you back to temping or taking off again??!


----------



## PeachDaisy

My little sister called today to tell me she's 7 weeks pregnant. It was a hard pill to swallow. I'm overly happy and excited for her. But it does hurt a little. As the older sister and have been through what I have, I just always felt like I should be the one having children first. And this is silly...but she's always had it easier than me. So why should this be any different? I hate to be emotional...it's my sister for goodness sakes. I should be able to push these emotions aside. It's just so hard. At least I will be an aunt. I never thought she would have kids bc she didn't want kids growing up. And my husband is an only child...so this gives him the chance to be an uncle as well. I know I'll get past my emotions. But it's still fresh so it's hard.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Oh peach I'm so sorry. I know the feeling all to well. My sil is 4 months along and when she told me she was prego I just about cried as she was telling me! Plus she goes "it ONLY took one try" which was like putting alcohol in an open wound!! Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## PeachDaisy

Mrs. Burch said:


> Oh peach I'm so sorry. I know the feeling all to well. My sil is 4 months along and when she told me she was prego I just about cried as she was telling me! Plus she goes "it ONLY took one try" which was like putting alcohol in an open wound!! Hope you feel better soon.

If it were anyone else in the family it wouldn't be as hard. But the fact that it's my one and only sister...it eats me alive. I'm truly happy for her but it's hard not to be jealous and upset. I'm sorry you've had to deal with the same.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-mil is 64 so not young and I don't know what her deal is other than she lives in this bubble of ideals. Everything has to be just so and her expectations are unrealistic. I tell myself that im being paranoid and bitchy but then something else happens or is said and I'm again thinking she is trying to steal my child lol. 
And no temping again, just fake temps.
Peach-my thoughts are with you. It doesn't matter who it is but when u r trying and have had a loss the pain is deeper. It will happen for you and while you wait for that time you get to be an aunt. My nieces are like my other children but I get to send them home when they drive me crazy. Lol


----------



## Smommy013

Ready that would make me beyond mad. I do not like people that do that. 
It's crazy and soo ridiculous. 

Let's make a vow not to act like that!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Deal Smommy, that is actually one of my biggest fears! lol I just think there is NO way I could be that crazy!! lol

So af should be here by Friday, temp dropped today. Good news we won't be having a Christmas baby. Always a positive right...! lol Today is my Thursday, yay I am off for Good Friday! Super excited!!


----------



## Smommy013

I'm so sorry peach!


----------



## Renaendel

I am so grateful to have wonderful parents and fantastic inlaws. My largest complaint is that my mother in-law was overly afraid that she wouldn't get grandchildren because of my surgery. She just wants more to love. I am so darn lucky.

Pre-op went well, my O is really really late. it has never been this late and I HAVE to have it by Monday or they have to start my cycle manually so I am on schedule for surgery. I look 18 weeks pregnant right now and am so ready to be done.


----------



## Smommy013

In glad it went well overall. I hope things speed up for you ren


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ren-I hope it all goes well for you. That's great that you love ur in laws. It makes life so much easier.


----------



## PeachDaisy

Renaendel said:


> I am so grateful to have wonderful parents and fantastic inlaws. My largest complaint is that my mother in-law was overly afraid that she wouldn't get grandchildren because of my surgery. She just wants more to love. I am so darn lucky.
> 
> Pre-op went well, my O is really really late. it has never been this late and I HAVE to have it by Monday or they have to start my cycle manually so I am on schedule for surgery. I look 18 weeks pregnant right now and am so ready to be done.

I've missed a lot of things it seems. What surgery are you having? I'm happy to hear pre-op went well!


----------



## Renaendel

When they did my HSG to check if my one tube is clear they found a shadow where my uterus should be. Instead of the regular triangle with spaghetti attached it looked like just spaghetti that was a little fatter on the end, the triangle wasn't there. So I go in on the 7th to have the shadow taken out. She thinks it is a benign uterine fibroid tumor. But that is why my only pregnancy happened in my tube. I can't implant in my uterus at the moment. The tumor is large enough to start me pudging out a bit. I thought I had just been eating too much!


----------



## Smommy013

That's scary ren. Glad you found out sooner rather than later


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hey gals, hope you are all having a wonderful day, today is my Friday so I am super stoked about that!!

Ren-glad they are taking care of you! Hope you feel better soon!

Smommy-Do you think you O'd yet??

Ready-how are you holdin out? Drinks this weekend??!!

Peach-how are you doing, where are you in your cycle?

AFM-af should be here tomorrow, no signs of her yet, no signs of anything really. Oh well wait I was pretty irritated last night, so maybe she will be here tomorrow! lol I have been pretty busy with work and we are putting in a new heat and air unit and got told that we need to upgrade our breaker box and wiring. :-/ Joys of home ownership I guess. I got a quote today on the electrical work and holy freakin cow it was $1500, excuse me while I go have a heart attack!! But good news is MIL will be on her own meter now so one more thing that we wont have to share. I am thrilled about that. I am happy that we will have central air finally. Our home was built in 1939 and was last updated in the 60's-70's so we are slowly updating everything!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-I'm having some wine right now and plan to have more over the wknd. 
It sucks to pay out so much cash but it will be lovely to have central air. Maybe af won't come and a baby is growing??
We really need some bfps on here.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

So there is def a line, just not sure if it's an evap or not. Also opk was blaring positive. What do u gals think?! Supposed to start today but no signs. Boobs are a little tender but not constant.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Opk and hcg
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Here's another pic.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Here it is inverted
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs.-Omg!!!!!! Thats a clear bfp!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

How many dpo r u?


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ready I'm nervous that it's just an evap. I am 15dpo. I do have two frer's but I don't wanna waste them. :-/


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Take a frer...4 hr hold


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ok. I'm gonna hold it as long as possible. There isn't any pink in my cm either when I check it. Fx for sure


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I was hoping there was a baby brewing in there!!! Oh I can't wait to see more lines.


----------



## Renaendel

By god woman, waste that frer. Yes there were some wondfos that evaped, but I really don't think this is one of them especially since you have had negatives on this batch before. I think you have a good batch.


:test:!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Holy shit, I'm freaking PREGNANT!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Wooooohooooooo!!!!!!! So amazing!
Happy freakin easter...no drinks for u!


----------



## Renaendel

:wohoo::yipee: wow that happened so quickly once they fixed your cervix. What is your EDD for this Easter baby?


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Omg girls I don't even know what to say!! I am so shocked, I totally thought I was out!! Holy cow!! Thanks so much girls, I wouldn't be sane if it wasn't for you gals!! You feel like my sisters!!! Thanks so much!! I can't wait for your bfp's!!! 

Ren-well you know that Christmas baby we didn't want,...well yeah due date is dec freakin 25th!!! Lmbo of course. Holy crap I don't freakin care I am just so happy right now. I had no clue.


----------



## Renaendel

:hugs: this is so amazing.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

I guess Granny was right!! Lol


----------



## ReadynWaiting

A Christmas baby!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I totally forgot about your granny! Amazing


----------



## Smommy013

OMG OMG this is amazing news mrs! I just saw this!!!!! Hahaha Happu Easter and merry Christmas as well!! I cant believe it! Sorry I haven't been in so I just saw this! Looks like that weeke out of town did the job


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Thanks Smommy!!! That it did!! Lol impatiently waiting for dh to get home!!!! Lol think he'll like this??!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Here it is turned
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Smommy013

He will giggle and laugh and be happy . Or he better be .


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Has he arrived yet? What did he say?


----------



## PeachDaisy

AHHHHH!!!! Super duper big CONGRATS Mrs!!!! I'm ecstatic for you!!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

He loved it!!! He was grining from ear to ear. We had all of our parents come over too and I have all of their reactions caught on camera. Yay thanks gals!!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

That's fantastic!


----------



## Smommy013

That's so good! I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## PeachDaisy

It's always great to see someone you've shared a journey with get their well deserved BFP! I'm still full of excitement for you Mrs!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hey girls so I don't think this preg is gonna last. The test line on preg tests is lighter then it was on Friday. I have taken a few diff brands and they are all barley visible. Even the frer isn't as dark. The digi still shows preg but don't think it'll last. Plus yesterday I had some weird "cramp" on my left side. It didn't hurt really I was just aware of it. Think I should call dr office or just let it happen naturally. I don't wanna tell dh he is so excited. :(


----------



## ab75

Mrs was just gonna congratulate you!! Digi's aren't very sensitive so if that stills says preg then thats a good sign. Hope its just your little bean snuggling in xx


----------



## PeachDaisy

Mrs. Burch said:


> Hey girls so I don't think this preg is gonna last. The test line on preg tests is lighter then it was on Friday. I have taken a few diff brands and they are all barley visible. Even the frer isn't as dark. The digi still shows preg but don't think it'll last. Plus yesterday I had some weird "cramp" on my left side. It didn't hurt really I was just aware of it. Think I should call dr office or just let it happen naturally. I don't wanna tell dh he is so excited. :(

I hate seeing this :( Hopefully everything is okay with your bean! If you're really worried I would definitely contact the doctor. Thinking of you!!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Called dr office first thing this am and they sent me for hcg and progesterone levels to be checked. We will see.
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## PeachDaisy

Mrs. Burch said:


> Called dr office first thing this am and they sent me for hcg and progesterone levels to be checked. We will see.

Be sure to let us know of the results!

That picture definitely doesn't look promising :( I hate seeing the lines get lighter on you. That's a horrible feeling as I've been there twice now. I pray everything is okay! Lot's of :hugs:!


----------



## Renaendel

I hate seeing tests do that! I am sorry! :hugs:


----------



## Smommy013

Let us know the results. Try not to worry in the meantime


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Thanks girls, I am trying not to worry just knowing it is what it is and we will move on to the next cycle. DH is being very supportive, don't know what I would do without him!! I will let you know results when I get them, have a great Monday!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Oh no mrs. I hope its something like a twin pg where one is lost (hcg drop) and then the singleton survives and thrives. Any bleeding or cramping? I'm thinking of you and sending the universe some positive thoughts. Xo


----------



## Mrs. Burch

No bleeding and no cramping, just little twinges yesterday that lasted less than 5 minutes on the left side. I feel fine really, a little nauseous in the am until I eat and boobs are pretty sore but other than that just normal.


----------



## Smommy013

Maybe it's what ready said. When will you find out what the doc said?


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ok so I just went home for lunch and took another test and the FRER was a little bit darker than it was this am and then I got a PREGNANT on the digital. I am just so confused.
 



Attached Files:







photo (1).jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Smommy-if I don't hear from dr office by 2 then I will call them, so one more hour!!


----------



## Smommy013

Maybe you held your urine in for longer periods of time when you took the first


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-I really hope its just a bad test or something. Normally if ur hcg is dropping ur symptoms lessen or disappear.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Check out peeonastick.com


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Thanks gals, 30 more minutes! lol I am not really too stressed just because at this point there is NOTHING I can do about it, it will be what it is, ya know!! I have cried twice so don't get me wrong I will be upset but trying not to worry. My blood pressure is even good! lol 

Smommy-the first one this am was at 7:45 and it was fmu, they were all fmu except on Friday that was a 4 hour hold, no liquids, and 2mu. Today was same thing, no liquids and 2mu so I guess time will tell, just wish it would hurry up lol

Ready-my boobs are still sore and I did feel that feeling in my stomach this am, still no cramping or blood, LOTS of cm!!! It does scare me that it is blood, that is how much it is, kinda weird! lol


----------



## Smommy013

Oh ok girl. Well you should know by the one you see this! So I'm sending some good vibes your way! And keeping calm is about the only thing you can do!!!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Just called dr office and they haven't gotten them from lab yet so they told me to call the lab and have them fax them over. I just hung up with the lab and she said she would fax it so I will give them until like 315


----------



## Smommy013

Geez, I'm going to call them myself if they don't get back with you soon! Don't they know this is important!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hahaha no joke!!


----------



## Renaendel

We can wait for our labs together. :hugs: Mine didn't give me a timeline they just said today. So 3:15 sounds like a good time for the results. I hope yours turn out amazing.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ren sounds good, mine just told me today too, so I set my own times! lol I am not a very patient person! I like deadlines and time frames, that way I know and I don't drive myself or others nuts waiting!! (sadly I am seeing that I am driving you guys nuts) sorry


----------



## Renaendel

Haha no, not at all. You aren't driving me nuts. Just anxious with you. I need my results today or my surgery could be postponed so I am probably driving the nurses there bonkers. It is progesterone to see if I did O and just didn't get a shift.


----------



## Smommy013

Didn't know you were waiting too ren! Waiting on lab results is the worst.! Hopefully y'all will here something soon! 

In the mean time, how many ttc cycles is everyone on? Just wondering


----------



## Mrs. Burch

ok gals!!!!! Dr just called and hcg is 19, where it should be for 4 weeks, which is what I am. I will do more blood work on thursday and that will tell us if I am going up like I should be or if I am miscarrying. I really am ok, like I am not stressed or too worried, I guess it will be what it will be and it will be ok! I have prayed about it and it is in God's hands and he has a plan for us!! Thank you glas so much for your AMAZING support and thoughtful words!! Ren let us know as soon as you know something! 

Oh and boobs are terribly sore!! Do NOT even think about my boobs right now! lol


----------



## Renaendel

So glad to hear your hcg is right where it should be! I will be counting the days to the Thursday test.

Maybe time for a sports bra to sleep in? That is what helps when I get tender. :holly:

Smommy I have been trying since November 2012. So I guess this is month 16. Though after this surgery I should be able to maintain a pregnancy.


----------



## PeachDaisy

Yay good news Mrs Burch! I'll keep you in my prayers!! :D

Smommy - My husband and I have been trying since October 2012. We've had 2 pregnancies but bother were unsuccessful. So we've been trying for about 18 months to have our rainbow baby.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ren-for sure a sports bra, although my boobs are very big so when I wear one I look a little flat chested. lol

Peach-Thanks and I so hope you get your rainbow baby, I hope we all do!!!

Smommy-we have been trying since Oct 2013, so this was our 6th cycle.


----------



## Renaendel

I am too mrs. Burch. I wear an F or a G depending on the bra. Check out bare necessities online, you can get a sports bra that fits your size exactly. They are sooo much nicer!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ren-hahaha I meant ARENT very big. I was gonna say a F or G I am not sure what size that is, I am a barley B lol sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Smommy013

That is so good mrs! And with beta at 19 that explains why se test where showing and some weren't! 

I hope you get your rainbow too peach

I know you are excited about surgery! Well not excited but excited about the outcome.


----------



## lovelylea

Hi ladies..
Am in the dreaded 2ww - on day 8 after ovulating.. Had a few stragen things happening, hoping there good signs.. 

Over the last 2wks I've experienced the following.. 

Before opk's went positive 
*absces in mouth 
*thrush
*cramping 

After opk's were positive 
*water infection 
*spotting 
*spots on chin 
*cramping like af is coming 

Af due on Sunday..
&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;
She doesn't show up..

Anyone else have similar symptoms ?

Lea xx


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-that is good to hear. I hope that next draw shows a good increase. 
Ren-I hope your surgery goes well and gives u a healthy place for ur rainbow to grow. 
Lea-Welcome! Cramping is a great symptom. When will u test?


----------



## lovelylea

Hi, 
And thank you xx 
Am just going to do one everyday from tomorrow I think.

Had ectopic in march,
I had what I though was my af and carried on as normal.. 
Little did I know it was ectopic and it ruptured.. 

So even if I get my af on Sunday will test again a week after..


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Lea-sorry to hear about your loss. Ectopics are scary and losses are just unfair. I hope ur rainbow is on the horizon.


----------



## lovelylea

Aww thank you xx 

Unsure of my af at the moment so hard to track.. 
Hopefully settle down soon x


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hey gals, so not good, I have pink cm, only when I check it but it is still pink so I am assuming it will just be a matter of time before it is over. BOOO so sad dang it!


----------



## Renaendel

:hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Well it has gotten worse, still not like a period but on the pantie liner and I am cramping. Damn it why do these things have to happen to us!! This freakin SUCKS!! I don't wanna tell DH he will be so sad. I guess I should call the dr.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Just called dr and she said still go for blood work on Thursday cause people can bleed and still carry but we will see what my levels are doing. I am assuming it is over though.


----------



## Smommy013

I'm so sorry, but think about this, prepare for the worst but hope for the best.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Oh mrs, I hope that's not what's happening. Hugs


----------



## PeachDaisy

Thinking of you mrs! Let's hope it's not anything bad. I know that's easier said than done. Keeping you in my prayers!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hey gals it is def a chemical, in my mind, no more preg symptoms and I'm bleeding like a period with reg AF cramps, well a bit worse, and the blood is "stringy" I'm assuming that was tissue. Anyways I will go do blood work on Thursday and hopefully if there is something wrong with progestorone levels they would be able to see it. The dr today said something about that and also asked my blood type??!! Not sure why on the blood type though. Anyways dh is AWESOME, I have the best husband. He keeps me distracted but also has told me several times how much he loves me and kisses my forehead. He is the best!! Hope you all have a great hump day and I'll update when I know more!! Thanks for being like the friends I don't "know"!! You girls have really helped!!!


----------



## ab75

Sorry mrs xx


----------



## lovelylea

Xxxx


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I'm so sorry mrs!


----------



## Smommy013

So sorry mrs! Hugs!


----------



## PeachDaisy

So sorry Mrs. :( You don't deserve to go through this, no one does. I hope everything gets better and the doctors can give you some answers. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ren-did you get your results, do you get to have surgery????

Ready, Peach, and Smommy where are you guys at in your cycles? Anyone in the tww or all waiting to O?

Lovely-when are you going to test?


----------



## Renaendel

So far so good mrs burch. My progesterone was around an 8. That is a weak ovulation for an unmedicated cycle but it means I should start heavy bleeding in time. If the positive opk is right I will get the witch on the 2nd or third and start meds on the fifth to prevent excess blood. If I don't start by the fifth then the surgery is postponed.

This fibroid is as big as an 11-16 week embryo so not having excess lining in there is a big deal. Crossing my fingers the witch isn't late and makes an early appearance. Thinking of wearing white pants for the last few cycle days to coax her out. :haha:

How are you doing today? I hate losses and just cried and cried with mine. I am glad you have such a good hugs for support. :hugs:


----------



## Smommy013

Mrs . I hope you are doing ok . I'm cd 22. Not sure if I have ovulated or not. On cd14 I had ewcm, but I'm not temping or using opks. So I have no clue if I have even ovulated yet. Last cycle I ovulated cd 24, but my cycles are getting shorter and more normal. So it's all up in the air really. 

Ren- hopefully you will start soon so you can surgery! I know you don't want to wait any longer


----------



## PeachDaisy

Mrs. Burch said:


> Ren-did you get your results, do you get to have surgery????
> 
> Ready, Peach, and Smommy where are you guys at in your cycles? Anyone in the tww or all waiting to O?
> 
> Lovely-when are you going to test?

I'm in my TWW currently. AF...if she makes her unfortunate arrival...is due May 6th-ish. However, it's been a busy month in regards to BDing...and I'm hoping it wasn't too much bc it's been daily for a bit ;) As you can see on this calendar from my app. Hearts=BD. Soooo fx!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ren-hope she shows up, there won't be many times that we are all hoping that she shows up on time!! Keep us posted. 

Smommy-I don't know how you don't at least do the opk's, I am kind of a control freak and I don't like not knowing. LOL Hope you O'd and caught the egg. 

Peach-OMG get it girl!! hahaha My dh would love to have your calendar! hahaha Hope she stays far away from all of us, except you Ren!! 

I am doing ok, I am glad it was quick, I didn't even get to really "feel" like I was prego or have time to get used to the idea ya know! I couldn't imagine being in you gals shoes where you knew for a month or longer, I only had 3 days! It made dh and I realize though how badly we want a little one, more than we thought!! I have only cried twice, I am not much of a crier, I am usually pretty quiet when something is wrong and my boss told me today that I was quiet, so there ya go!lol


----------



## PeachDaisy

Mrs - My hubby is as worn out as I am! Haha! If this cycle doesn't work out, we're back to every other day. And I might get OPK's again. 

It's good to hear you're doing okay. 3 days or 3 months, it's still not easy. Fx your body regulates itself quick and you get your next BFP soon!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-u seem to be managing much better than I did. I hate that you had to go through a loss and I hope ur rainbow happens soon. Xx
Ren-I really hope af gets here soon so u can get this taken care of. Is there pain or discomfort that comes with it?
Smommy-if u haven't ov yet I hope it happens soon. 
Peach-wowza! Thats all I have to say. 
Afm-I'm gearing up to ov, probably around sat. I picked up some opks but not temping and periodically checking cp. I seem to be fairly consistent with ov on cd 13 to 15. I just bought 30 hpts which should be here in time for me to pee on like crazy!!


----------



## Smommy013

I hope next cycle you get the bfp that sticks. 

Peach, I looked at your chart for bding! Wow!!!!! I think my poor DH wouldn't make it


----------



## Renaendel

Yea there is a lot of pain. It is a hard mass in my Uterus so during the month it can cut up the inside of my uterus. During AF my body tries to expel it like a miscarriage but it can't since it is part of the muscle wall. The Morphine in the ER didn't take away enough the pain and they had to add to it. Outside of the hospital they just have an ongoing prescription for percoset for me. The bleeding all month is from my uterus being cut up.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Omg renae! That is so awful. I really hope it all ends soon for you!


----------



## Smommy013

That sounds so horrible! I'm so sorry


----------



## Wishing_

Hello ladies! How is everyone doing? I"m tired so I won't be reading the old post but I hope everyone is okay.

Rene: I'm not sure what you're going through but I'm sorry and hope everything gets better.
Ready & SM: get that sticky bean!!


----------



## PeachDaisy

Ren - that's awful! Sorry you keep having to deal with that pain :(

Afm - we skipped out yesterday bc my body is over it! Haha! Hubby is away on a fishing trip so I'm going to try and relax a bit. 10 days!!


----------



## Smommy013

It seems like you did what you could peach!

Wishing, you might want to go back and read. A lot has happened. I would read the last three or four pages and that should get you up to speed.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hey gals, hope you are all doing well today! 
Ren-I am so sorry you are in such pain, that is awful!! I truly hope this all works out for you and you get your surgery and you get a take home baby!!

Peach-My dh is going on a trip Friday and will be gone for a week and we haven't bd'd since I have been bleeding. (it's been a while for us ;) ) Enjoy your alone time, I always like my alone time.

Wishing-hope all is doing well and you get some rest!

AFM-Went for blood work this am and waiting for the dr to call. I did call the lab and had them fax the info to the dr about 30 min ago. Called dr and they are having dr sign off then calling me back. I mean I don't know why I am so anxious to hear cause I already know what they are going to say! I will let you gals know as soon as I do!! Yay for thursday and friday eve!!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ok so HCG was back down to 4 so just confirmed what I already knew. He said wait a month but I don't know if we will. What do you gals think??!! There is no reason not to really he just said to give my body time to bounce back and get back on a normal cycle.


----------



## Smommy013

So sorry mrs! I know that's rough to actually get confirmed. I would just do what you gut tells you mrs!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Thanks Smommy, I am actually ok, really! They just confirmed what I already knew. We are usually intuned to our bodies, esp when we are ttc!! ;) I think I'll see how I feel when it is O time and ya know if we feel like it then we'll go for it and if not then we will wait! I don't think I am going to temp again, I think I like it better when I don't and now that I actually have cm I know when I am Oing and I will use OPK's! How are you doing, you think you finally O'd or still not sure?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Sorry mrs! I agree with smommy that its a personal choice. I tried right away after my m/c and a month after receiving mtx for my ectopic. All that I (obsessively) read lead me to this decision. There is conflicting info re: ttc after m/c and I concluded that there was no harm involved and I wasn't a higher risk for a recurrence even though that's what some dr.s will tell u.


----------



## Renaendel

I agree with the rest of these ladies, go with what feels best to you!


----------



## PeachDaisy

As all the other ladies said Mrs. what you do is up to you. You said it yourself we are more in tune with our bodies when TTC. You'll know when it's the right time for you all. Thinking of you!

Afm-I still have 9 days til the witch is scheduled to arrive. But for some reason I'm getting the 'I'm out' feeling already. I sure hope not! This next week and a half is welcome to hurry on by.


----------



## Smommy013

Well I hope af stays away peach!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Peach- there is no more bding that u could have possibly done to make it happen. I soooo hope ur rainbow is around the corner!


----------



## PeachDaisy

Thanks gals! I'm trying to stay hopeful. But you all know what it's like month after month.


----------



## Smommy013

Stay hopeful!!

I just entered the TWW, either im 3/4dpo. Not sure which one.


----------



## Smommy013

So, I have this question. Yesterday I had ewcm. Today I am having twinges in right uterus. I've never had these types before. I'm way to early to have symptoms so it's something else. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Renaendel

A little EWCM is totally normal at 4dpo. EWCM comes from estrogen. Look at the attached chart. You will see how in the first few days after ovulation you get an estrogen surge. This month may just be a stronger than normal ovulation.

The pain on your right side is probably your corpus luteum. If you had a strong ovulation then not only will you get the larger hormone swings but you could have a larger corpus luteum. When they get big you can certainly feel them.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Smommy013

Thanks ren. I'm not sure if it's strong or not, but I feel it. We bded the day before ovulation. And day after. So, but I doubt there is a baby in there. I've been under a lot of stress..


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Peach-when r u going to start testing?
Smommy-it only takes one little swimmer to make it happen and u have a great chance of it with your bding. Fx'd.
Ren-just over a wk left until ur surgery...how are u making out?
Mrs-how are u managing? I know with our first loss it really brought dh and I closer together. How is dh managing?
Wishing-how r u?
Perse-r u out there?
Afm-this is either ov day or I'm 1dpo. I'm fudging my chart but am tracking cm and cp so by that I think yesterday was game day. And now we wait...:loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy:


----------



## Smommy013

Thanks girl but I'm not positive for this month. I hope you caught yours though ready!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Well I'm rooting for u!


----------



## PeachDaisy

Ready- My goal is to wait until AF is due. Butttt who knows if I can do that. I think if I don't buy HPT's until this coming weekend, I can hold off. It's going to be so freaking hard though!

Reason I think it's going to be hard is bc of how I am feeling right now. As of yesterday, my breasts are KILLING me. More sore than they normally are before AF. Then this morning I've been nauseated. I hate symptom spotting. I'm trying so hard not to notice things but it's impossible to ignore both of these symptoms.


----------



## Smommy013

Those sound great peach! What dpo are you? 
Ready- thank you!


----------



## PeachDaisy

Smommy- I didn't track anything this cycle so I'm not 100% on when I O'd. I'm thinking around CD 17. So I'm probably about 8 DPO.


----------



## PeachDaisy

I'm hoping that bc one boob and nipple is more sore than the other that this is a good sign. Before AF both boobs are about equally tender. Sooooo staying hopeful!!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hey gals, hope you all had a great weekend!! 
Smommy-were you near any of the tornadoes? Hope everything is ok with you there!

Peach-omg I hope this is it!! Keep us posted and 1 more week!!

Ready-hope you caught that silly egg!! 

AFM-Dh and I are doing great, we are just moving along. lol DH is out of town until Wed then we are going to the Brantley Gilbert concert on Thursday night, which I am super excited about! If I stay on track with O then I will O somewhere around the 5-7th, so in about a week! Yay for the weekend bding! lol


----------



## Smommy013

I'm doing good. The tornadoes missed us. DH is going down to where the hit to do disaster relief.


----------



## Smommy013

I just wanted to update that my twinges stopped yesterday. But now they are back now at 5 or 6 dpo. So that's annoying. I have two exams left this week. So, late nights and no sleep are not very conducive


----------



## PeachDaisy

Fx for you Smommy! I hope we all get our BFP's soon!


----------



## Smommy013

Thanks and same to you!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Glad you guys were missed and that is awesome that DH is going to help, I am sure all of those people appreciate it! Wouldn't it be super cool if all of us got a BFP this month!! OMG!! IT. HAS. TO. HAPPEN!!!!


----------



## PeachDaisy

Mrs. Burch - YES! We all need to get it this cycle!!


----------



## Smommy013

That would be awesome!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I'm game for a round of bfps!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Peach-r u seriously going to make us wait until the wknd before u test?


----------



## Renaendel

ReadynWaiting said:


> Peach-r u seriously going to make us wait until the wknd before u test?

Haha, I know. Peach, I am proud of your self control!


----------



## PeachDaisy

Haha! As of right now, yes ladies! I went grocery shopping today and passed up the tests. My goal is to wait. It is so hard though!!


----------



## Smommy013

Is there anyway to tell If you ovulated early. Or do you just have to wait it out


----------



## macy7t7

Hi ladies,

I am currently 7 dpo i think and although i started with the twinges and sore bbs the other day, today i started with this heat like twinge down my right side around my hip. I am just wondering if this is a symptom anyone else has had and if its a good sign??


----------



## PeachDaisy

Smommy- If you were temping and using OPK's you should be able to have an idea. If not, then there's no for sure way to tell.

Macy-I've never personally experienced heat twinges. So I'm not of much help. Maybe the other ladies will be.

AFM-My boobs were feeling fine when I woke up this morning so I got kind of sad. I guess the rest just calmed down the soreness bc they are slowly becoming more sore again as the day continues on. 5 days until AF. It's killing me not testing!!!


----------



## Smommy013

Peach- yeah I didn't do any of that. I just know that the day after ovulation I have sore nips. This started about 6 days ago. So I'm assuming im 6 or 7. 

Macy- I've heard of people feeling there stomach and it's hot. But not heat twinges.

Afm- super emotional last night. Could have been due to stress from exams. I had some cramps yesterday. My head has been hurting for three days now. Could be due to stress as well. This morning I woke up with some nasty indigestion. And I felt like a zombie this am( given these all could be signs that I'm super stressed though.)


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Peach-I am with you on waiting, I don't like testing too early, I just don't like the negative when it could be a positive! Only 4 more days, you've got this. (as I say this my head is SCREAMING TTTEEEESSTT) LOL

Smommy-I don't know how you don't at least use opk's, says my control freak side, I would be going nuts not knowing if I had O'd or not! I hope these are all due to a baby and not just your stress, go get a message or something or just lay in bed and don't talk to anyone!! 

Macy-I haven't heard of the heat twinges, I did have a few hot spells last month when I got my BFP and I am normally freezing so hopefully this is a good sign for you!

Ready-How are you holding out?

Ren-Are you still in pain? Any signs of af coming??!! Hope she comes! 

AFM-I am just chillin waiting for O and oh yeah dh to come home! yay I miss him!! He comes home tomorrow and then the weekend and then O time baby!! yay
Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## Smommy013

I'm glad he is coming home soon! Mrs.

And I become so obsesses when I do opks that it's actually harder for me for some reason. And I have law school exams until tomorrow so I can't relax until then lol. But I plan on taking a nap today. Just because I'm so tired today


----------



## Mrs. Burch

I am a bit obsessive too! Oh wow, good for you girl! I can understand why you would be stressed. Keep me posted on how they go!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Peach-I'm going nuts over here waiting for you to test! You have willpower girl. I ordered 30 tests online which should be here by the end of the wk just in time to start testing waaaay too early. Lol
Smommy-I switch it up every month as for what I check. This month I did use opks for 3 days just to see 2 lines but I know when I ov within a day or 2 as im super regular. 
Mrs-yay for wknd and ov time! Go get that egg lady. Dh better get his game face on. Haha
Macy-I've never had that but fx'd its bean snuggling in. When will u start testing?
Afm-just waiting to pee on things.


----------



## Smommy013

Haha I like your last statement ready!


----------



## aetherial

Hey all...been trying to be strong and avoid obsessing but now I'm 8DPO and in the 'ridiculously early but feasible testing range' and starting to go a little bonkers. Ran back to these boards to help with the crazies :). 

Glad to see so many hopefuls :)


----------



## Smommy013

Hi aeth! Hope it's going good. Any good signs.

So ladies. I need some help again. My right nip feels like it is burning. I usually get nip pain, but this is different. It actually hurts. And I don't have a bra on so I know it's not from rubbing


----------



## aetherial

Smommy013 said:


> Hi aeth! Hope it's going good. Any good signs.
> 
> So ladies. I need some help again. My right nip feels like it is burning. I usually get nip pain, but this is different. It actually hurts. And I don't have a bra on so I know it's not from rubbing

Lots of rumbling in the lower tummy, some cramps but also some sharp pains near where my ovaries are. I have PCOS so I'm hoping the cramping isn't a cyst and is implantation but who knows! I've been wrong every other month lolll.

I feel like your nip pain could be a good sign. My bb symptoms have ranged wildly from month to month, but if its still like that in a day or so maybe call a dr?


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hi aetherial, those sound promising, fx for you!

Smommy- huh that sounds odd, maybe try putting some lotion on them and see if that soothes it. Thanks for rubbing it in that you aren't wearing a bra btw! lol I only say this because I am jealous! It is super dreary here and I want to go home so bad!! we are VERY slow and it keeps raining on and off so I just want to take a nap! Keep us posted on what is going on!


----------



## PeachDaisy

Smommy- That does seem odd. I'd take Mrs. suggestion for sure.

I'm so ready to know something. This week is dragging and I don't want to get my hopes up. This is the first month since our mc that seems promising. We shall see though.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Peach- I know the feeling, that is how I felt last cycle. I hate getting my hopes up so I just try to stay even and not look into things too much! I sure hope this is it for you girly!!


----------



## aetherial

Thanks, I hope so! Luck to you as well! :) Trying to not read into anything too much. Mostly worried it will be another chemical, I've had two in the last 6 months and it feels a little bit like something might be taking. Sometimes I'd rather have nothing then false hope though!


----------



## Smommy013

Well I hope it's happening aeth!

And the burning sensation is gone. Didn't last but about 5 mins. Enough to irritate me


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Smommy-my bbs burned/hurt off and on for the 1st few weeks with dd. Sometimes the sides felt like they were used as punching bags and other times my nips felt like they were on fire. I hope its a sign and cant wait for u to start peeing on things lol. 
Peach-girl ur going to have to test soon, I don't think I can wait haha. 
Mrs-I found after both losses I wanted it more and more as time passed. Gl.
Welcome aetherial!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Smommy-glad it passed!

Ready-I do want it even more than I did before which sucks cause like I said I don't like getting my hopes up to get let down! I think I will start using opk's soon so I don't miss my O!!!


----------



## Smommy013

I hopes it a sign too! It was really annoying and painful. My boobs were sore on the side at the same time. 

And mrs. I really hope you get it this month!


----------



## PeachDaisy

I'm cramping some today. Boobs less sore but still sore. When checking internally I have creamy cm. I hope I'm not out but I'm feeling that way today :/


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Peach-hope those are good!! I didn't have a ton of cm like everyone says they do when I had my cp and my boobs weren't too sore, on and off. You should test tomorrow! lol How many dpo are you?

Smommy, ready, and ren-how are you doing today?

AFM-Dh just landed and will be home in about 4-5 hours!! yay!! Nothing here, just waiting to O! Hope you all have had a great hump day!


----------



## ab75

Hi ladies,been quietly lurking.
I hardly have any cm and i got bfp today at 10dpo. Good luck to you all xx


----------



## Renaendel

Can't wait to see all these tests come through! 
Ab-Grats again!

Mrs burch-yay for your hubs being home. I hate business trips so much and it is so nice to be together again!

Peach - I,really really hope you aren't out. It is about time for all of you ladies to have those sticky healthy bfps. Still supporting your lack of testing even if I couldn't do it. :haha:

Smommy -yay the burning sensation is gone. Thank goodness. Hope it is a good sign.

Aetherial- sorry to hear about your two losses. I know how rough mine was for me. Good luck with this being your rainbow baby.

Man almost all of you are testing! I can't link you any good pee tests on this front. Maybe if my anesthesiologist is hot I can take a picture of them and post it? Nothing too new, got sick the other night, ran to the restroom, tripped on the scale and fractured my fibula. Guess I am getting that bed rest whether I like it or not. :dohh: It is honestly not bad at all. I will take a broken leg over my period any day of the week.

One week til surgery, yay!


----------



## PeachDaisy

Ab- yay!!!!! Congrats!!!!! 

Mrs- glad you get to have your hubby home!

Afm- Ladies, I hope you're right and I'm not out. Mrs....I want to test so bad but can't bring myself to do it yet. I don't want to be disappointed!


----------



## Smommy013

Ab congrats!!!! That's is great. 

And not many symptoms except that cm is ewcm


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ab-congrats!
Ren-I can't believe you broke your leg. Talk about adding insult to injury...literally! I hope you have a speedy recovery.
Mrs-get this show on the road!!
Smommy-sometimes no symptoms is a symptom. 
Peach-I understand where u r coming from but u have way more willpower than me. 
Afm-still waiting on my pee sticks. But when they arrive...look out!


----------



## ab75

Hope you have a speedy recovery ren xx


----------



## Smommy013

I'm so sorry ren!!!


----------



## PeachDaisy

Sooo I'm pretty sure I'm going to save my money and wait until AF (hopefully) skips out on me. My boobs are barely tender. I have absolutely no discharge - only creamy cm when I check internally. The nausea has lessened. I'm cramping consistently. And I'm getting my monthly acne. I feel completely out at this point :(


----------



## Smommy013

Well I hope it does skip, but I feel about the same peach. I have nothing. Even my nips aren't as sore. The only thing even remotely close to a symptom was that I was very emotional last night. Stared crying


----------



## PeachDaisy

If I had a test laying around, I'd go ahead and test. But since I don't, I'm not going to waste the money right now. I just hate feeling like this. I really thought this was our month and now I'm pretty sure it isn't.


----------



## macy7t7

Ab - Congrats.

I tested this morning but it was a big fat negative!! lol my hopes are on the back burner simmering so who knows, the symptoms from the other day have gone just down to the sore bbs today.

How is everyone else getting on. i think i am at 9dpo now.


----------



## ab75

Thanks macy.
Fingers crossed for all you ladies xx


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Peach and smommy-I hope af is on an extended vacay for u two. At this rate ill be testing before u 2. I still dont have my ics and I wont be buying any other tests so I may be forced to wait. By 7dpo im so antsy in my pantsy I start peeing on things so by 11dpo if they r neg I stop.


----------



## PeachDaisy

Ready - I was like that previously, so Idk why I'm being so different about it this time. It's so weird.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

AB-congrats!! Hope this is your rainbow baby!!

Ren-Holy cow girl!! Hope you have a fast recovery and just get some rest and DO NOT MOVE!! 1 week....so excited for you!! Keep us posted on your leg and surgery!

Smommy and Peach-I had NO symptoms last month when I got my BFP, so you aren't out until af shows!! I didn't want to test either so I know the feeling. I even had test and then when I did get a faint pos. on the wondfo I still didn't want to waste the frer! lol I know the feeling, only a few more days peach! Smommy when do you expect af?

Ready-don't you worry, I jumped on it!!lol He was gone for 5 days so I hit that as soon as he got home! DH isn't gone very much and I like it that way! ;)

macy-when do you expect af, will you start testing soon?

AFM-I am glad dh is home and don't worry we like to live like the rabbits, lol!!! we are going to a concert tonight, yes I know a work night :-/ but we are excited. Hoping I O on time, I started taking opk's and it is showing up a line just not positive yet. Still light but we are getting there! lol Hope you all have a great Thursday!


----------



## Smommy013

My af is due a week from today mrs. I will be out of town until Monday so I won't be testing until Monday or Tuesday if I do test. I have no symptoms so I see no point in testing until I'm late


----------



## Renaendel

Just started on my week prior full surgery meds and I feel amazing! This stuff totally stopped my uterine contractions. I take a nausea pill with them and so far it is working flawlessly. I haven't felt this good in over a year.

Gosh if this is what I will feel like after surgery heals woohoo! 6 days and I am one step closer to my take home baby.

Sorry, I am just so happy. :)


----------



## Smommy013

I'm glad you feel better ten! I know that is a relief


----------



## Smommy013

I meant ren


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ren-no one should have to suffer for so long. I'm glad u r feeling better and getting closer to this being behind u. 
Mrs-you're funny! Have fun tonight. 
Peach-I have no patience so even though my heart is telling me to not test my head rules. 
Smommy-can't wait to hear about ur tests.


----------



## PeachDaisy

ReadynWaiting said:


> Ren-no one should have to suffer for so long. I'm glad u r feeling better and getting closer to this being behind u.
> Mrs-you're funny! Have fun tonight.
> Peach-I have no patience so even though my heart is telling me to not test my head rules.
> Smommy-can't wait to hear about ur tests.

Oh believe me! If I had tests, it would happen! Haha!


----------



## Smommy013

I get tired of wasting money for a negative test haha. So unless I start getting some symptoms I won't test. I hate having no symptoms because this was the first month we actually had a good chance


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ren-I am so glad that you feel better, on your way to feeling better with no meds! how awesome, for sure be excited!! 

I had always been a poasticker (pee on a sticker) early until last month and I just didn't, well I did at 10dpo and got a bfn so I just assumed I was out, I kinda like the mystery in it all. (I say this because I haven't O'd yet!! lol) Although I change my moods frequently, according to my husband, so this month I will prob start poas on like 3dpo!! lol


----------



## Smommy013

DH says that about me too mrs. I'm pretty intense lol


----------



## macy7t7

Mrs - my af isn't due for another 6 days so and according to my tracker. I have a brain like a sieve so i have to track these things down! I'm currently working from home and temptation to symptom spot and test is unbearable. Sat on my hands today.


----------



## PeachDaisy

I'm buying tests tonight. I can't wait any longer. Then if for some reason this month isn't our month...I'm buying Wondfo's. Already warned the hubby. Let's hope I don't need to buy them ;)


----------



## ab75

Good luck peach xx


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Peach-YYYYEEESSS!! lol go buy them at lunch and take it at lunch!!!!!!!


----------



## PeachDaisy

Haha! I'm going to be good and wait for FMU tomorrow. I know, I'm killing you with this ;)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Omg peach! Please just pee on something already.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

^^^^^^I agree with Ready!!!^^^^ lol I do understand and can't wait to wake up in the morning to see your BFP!!!


----------



## Smommy013

Good luck peach!!!!


----------



## PeachDaisy

I sure hope you all are right!

Looks like I get to buy stuff for an eye stye while at the store. I just had one show up in my right eyelid and it's driving me nuts :(


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Sorry to hear about that peach, they can be very annoying. Come on Saturday morning!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

So like most of you ladies I'm pretty obsessive about most things ttc. About an hr ago I rubbed my nose gently because it was itchy and it immediately started bleeding. Totally random and weird...symptom? That of course was my first thought. Lol


----------



## PeachDaisy

Ready- anything is possible! That was my first thought about my random eye stye bc I haven't had one since I was like 7! I of course googled and they can be due to hormonal changes....so I still have hope!! Haaaa!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Peach-I hate styes, they suck!! I had one about a month ago, although I have never bought anything for them, I heard it doesn't work. Good luck and I hope it goes away soon!! Hurry up Sat morning!

Ready-oooooooommmmmgggg fx!!! when are your sticks gonna be here??!!!

AFM-I am tired, but the concert was awesome, we had a blast! So I have a bit of a dilemma....So Dh wants to wait another month before we start trying again (he tells me last night on the way to the concert). He has valid reasons on why, such as we always play catch up in Jan, it would be better to have more money if we wait till Feb or March for when I have the baby (tax money back to help while I don't work). And I of course want to try. SO we came up with we will bd when we feel like it and if it works fine and if not fine. I just felt like I had what we wanted so bad and then it was taken away from me and now I have to wait even longer because of stupid adult (good) reasons!!! UGH So I told DH I wouldn't test for O, can I do this or what do you gals think, should I just go with what dh says and wait or just bd when we want and if its that time then fine or test and know when I O and just not tell him? (I hate lying though)


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Oh and do I temp or just no drop it?


----------



## Smommy013

I did the bd thing when I wanted to mrs! You can kinda tell when your ovulating and just make sure you want to have sex then. That way you aren't lying. No did that. It's hard to let all the control go


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Yes it is very hard for me to let the control go, I don't really care to temp so I don't really want to but the opk's on the other hand...I want to know and I don't want to lie! I think I will do that, I usually know when I am Oing and I can just know that in the back of my head! lol Thanks


----------



## Smommy013

I think you will find that is the best of both worlds. Lol


So, just random thought. Need some opinions.. So, I have no actual symptoms except my cm is super creamy and there is a noticeable increase. And I have myserious bruises that do not hurt at all. Just discoloration. My nips are not sore really, and they usually are. And my bbs aren't sore like the usually are this close to af. Am I crazy or what. I'm 9 dpo.


----------



## Mme2kdee

Hi everyone

Has anyone had a HCG trigger shot? I received my trigger shot 12 days ago and had iui 11 days ago. I was using internet cheapie tests and on 4dpo - 6dpo there was a slight line, 7dpo and 8 dpo were white as could be. So 9dpo I decided to take a FRER and it was positive. I have tested multiple times (today I am 11dpo) and the line is slowly getting darker - from 9dpo to 11dpo it has darkened a bit but not as dark as the control line. Since it is progressing, do you think this is an actual BFP or is it still trigger shot? I think that it is a bfp but I don't want to get my hopes up. TTC since 9/2012

Thanks for ANY advice!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

smommy-I hope these are good signs, the bruises are weird to me but that could be good. You aren't testing until Monday right? My bbs were only sore on and off when I had mine, so that could be a great sign. 

Mme-I don't know anything about trigger shots, my advice would be to call your dr and talk to them and see what they say. I hope this is your BFP!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-only u can make the decision to let things happen but u will find that there are always unexpected costs and things are never perfect. You have 9 months to prepare and save. 
Mme-I would say if u got neg then u probably have ur bfp. Congrats


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ready-I know, that is what I told DH. I mean I will get 4 weeks paid off so that won't make a difference on our bills, who knows, time will tell!!


----------



## PeachDaisy

Mrs- I'm sure you and your hubby will figure it out. No one is ever financially ready so if it were me I would want to keep actually trying.


----------



## PeachDaisy

I purchased my HPTs but have a feeling I know what the outcome is going to be. Hoping for my BFP in the morning but prepared for the bfn as well. Fx ladies!!


----------



## ab75

Good luck peach xx


----------



## PeachDaisy

Well, took a FRER...and, BFN :( Just as I had suspected. I'm now going to wait it out to see if AF arrives. If she isn't here in a few days I'll test again. I have this feeling that she'll show her ugly face soon. But I'm going to hope it was just too soon and keep my fx either way!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Peach-Sorry about the bfn but there is def still time. Hugs coming your way


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Peach-sorry about the bfn, there is still time!! I got a bfn at 10dpo!!! Try to enjoy your weekend!!


----------



## PeachDaisy

Thanks girls! Today is cd29 and since I didn't track O this month I'm unsure of DPO. Staying hopeful but have this gut feeling this month isn't it. I'm going to give AF until Tuesday bc that'll be on the longer end of my cycles. Then we shall go from there! Have a good weekend everyone! I'm off to take pictures then have some family time!


----------



## Smommy013

Well I hope you get your bfp soon girl!


----------



## Smommy013

So, I have been having acne pop up in random places. Neck, ear, behind ear. Any ideas?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Test


----------



## PeachDaisy

Smommy-test!! How many DPO are you now?

Afm-time with family is just what I needed. Yesterday was a nice day. Last night I noticed a couple of things. My skin tag in my arm lot that I had last pregnancy, it's back! And my Montgomery glands are coming up on my nipples! Then I woke up at 5 this morning with awful heartburn. PLEASE let all of these be good signs! AF is due today. So if she doesn't arrive I might test again tomorrow...possibly wait until Tuesday, if I can bring myself to wait another day. Ha!

Fx you ladies get your BFP's also! We all deserve them 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Peach-my everything is crossed for you. Sounds promising! I don't know how you can hold off. I'm so impatient.
Smommy-pee on something already! Lol
Mrs-catch that eggy!
Ren-only 3 more days and you can move on get ready to make ur rainbow.
Ab-how r u feeling?
Wishing-how r things?
Afm-still no pee sticks, tracker says it went through the cdn sort stn apr 30 so hopefully they r here tomorrow. Im 7 or 8 dpo and I'm ready to get started. I'm not feeling positive about this cycle mostly because NOTHING is going on. With each pg I had blue veins on my bbs around 8 or 9dpo and I have nada. I have been bloated and full feeling for 2 days but ive also eaten crap so could just be my bowels. I'm applying for a new job so I'm ok if it doesn't happen this month.


----------



## PeachDaisy

Only reason I'm holding off is bc all I have are my FRERs and I don't wanna waste them!! So tomorrow's FMU will be the next test


----------



## PeachDaisy

Oh! And after finally falling back asleep this morning I had a crazy BFP dream! It wasn't totally realistic but still happened. I took this test that showed a BFN. I then realized it had this pull tab to activate it (like something with batteries might have). Pulled it and there were THREE lines. I was confused and looked at the instructions. And apparently this test gave you one test line per baby so my test meant TWINS! How freaking crazy is that dream? Talk about a dream come true if it were a sign! Bahhhh I wanna test again! Haha!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Peach-thats a crazy dream! I love those that feel so real but are so wacky!


----------



## Smommy013

I'm not testing until get more signs! Lol the lack of symptoms makes me not want to test. I mean my bbs aren't even sore. 

Peach- that actually all sounds really promising! It would be crazy if you have twins!!

Ready- I hope your tests come soon, I know you are needing to poas


----------



## PeachDaisy

Smommy- Some people don't get a lot of symptoms. I don't have many but best believe I'm testing still haha!


----------



## Smommy013

Yeah that's true peach! But I've been so busy this weekend and I should show spotting in three days


----------



## PeachDaisy

DH and I had a little fun today :sex: ;) So if AF is on her way that usually triggers it. Let's hope she stays awayyyy!!


----------



## Smommy013

I hope she stays away!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I hope she stays away peach!


----------



## Renaendel

I hope she stays away peach!!


----------



## PeachDaisy

Another BFN this morning :( Officially 1 day late.


----------



## PeachDaisy

Just used the restroom again and had some brownish red tinted cm. Assuming the witch is on her way :(


----------



## Smommy013

Oh no, I'm sorry peach!


----------



## PeachDaisy

Eh it's okay. I had this gut feeling for some reason. Gonna get some OPK's and more preseed and try again. We didn't do all of that this month, so we're going to go back to that. I think preseed is what we really need. Ever since having surgery on my cervix I have less cm, so I'm worried the sperm aren't getting where they need to. So fx for next time around!

How are you doing Smommy? When are you going to test?

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Smommy013

Well I hope the next cycle is a good one for you 

I'm not testing until af is late. It's toe days until I should see some type of spotting. So, if by Friday I see nothing then I will test


----------



## PeachDaisy

Smommy- I'll be keeping my fx for you!! Any good symptoms yet?!


----------



## Smommy013

I feel like I've pulled a muscle in back, been cramping off and on. Very dull cramps. May have had a hot flash last night I had indegestion really bad two nights ago.. But it's been off and on. Constipation off and on (sorry tmi). My nips are sensative. I've had pain in bbs for several days. Headaches off and on. Low nausea every now and then. Acne on neck and ears, but not face. And fatigue


----------



## PeachDaisy

Those seem very promising! I give you props for not testing yet. It was hard enough for me to wait until a day before AF. Keeping my fx for you that this is it!!!


----------



## Smommy013

Thanks girl! I think it's been easier because I've been out of town and busy


----------



## PeachDaisy

Smommy- Yeah that def makes it easier!

AFM- The :witch: has officially arrived. On to the next cycle!


----------



## ab75

Hi girls, sorry about af peach.
smommy, sounds promising. Fingers crossed for you.
i'm good,feeling more hopeful this time and my boobs are sore lol xx


----------



## PeachDaisy

Ab- That is great to hear!!


----------



## Smommy013

Good to hear AB


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hey gals, hope you all had a great weekend!
Peach-sorry about the Bword showing up! Ugh I really don't like her and I am ready to stop being friends with her!!! ;)

Ready-did you get your sticks yet??!! any symptoms?

Smommy-OMG when is af due? Wed? Just go pee on something, PLEASE! lol

Ren-Yay almost surgery time, how are you doing and feeling?

Ab-Glad to hear that, I hope this is a happy healthy preg for you!

AFM-we took on the rabbit life this weekend! lol DH can't turn me down, sucker! hahaha I don't think I am Oing quite yet, maybe mid week cm is watery so hopefully here in a few days! Hope someone gets a BFP soon


----------



## Smommy013

Af is due Thursday, but I always spot the day before. Do I should by Thursday if af is showing up for sure.

Mes- practice makes perfect hahahahaha


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Peach-af sucks! Sorry
Smommy-those all sound promising...please go pee on something so mrs and I can move forward with our days. Lol
Ab-so happy for you and ur sore bbs. Haha
Afm-I always think I have symptoms so who knows. Weirdest thing is my bbs are never sore or tender and before dd that was one of my pms sympyoms. Maybe cuz I have only stopped bfing a few months ago? Who knows. No pee sticks yet...its pissing me off. Haha pissing. Sorry guys, mondays do me in.


----------



## PeachDaisy

I just wish theses preg symptoms would go away since AF is here. My boobs and nips are killing me! This is not normal during AF. Make it stoppppppp!!!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ready-you are funny! I.HATE.THE.FIRST.MONDAY. OF. THE.MONTH!!!!! We are so busy, people get their disability and social security check on the 3rd so that Monday and Friday following is super busy!! What job are you applying for??? 

Peach-sorry they hurt, sometimes mine do and sometimes they don't, I wish there was something that would make it go away for you! 

Smommy-you are literally killing ready and I!! can you just lie and tell us you peed on something.....PLEASE! LOL


----------



## Mrs. Burch

So I just got the bill from the hospital where I had my blood drawn and it was $400.34, for one time!! Oh I hate the stupid costs!! Let me prick my own dang finger and give you the blood and I will use my own stupid band-aid!! My insurance paid out $220!!!! This was just for the one visit, thankfully they charged the same amount both times or I would really be mad!! lol


----------



## Smommy013

Ready you made me laugh.

Mrs- I can't poas. I'm driving from Mississippi to north west arkansas. So I'm just trying to get my butt back home lol.. Tomorrow I will be 13dpo


----------



## PeachDaisy

Mrs- That's nuts!! My blood draw bills are always $24 even after insurance lol!


----------



## Smommy013

That's a lot of money mrs!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I feel bad for u ladies. We are lucky here as we don't pay for any of that. I don't know how you do it. 
Mrs-the job is a position within the culinary dept at our local college. I have been doing social work with seniors for the past 6 years but prior to that my education/experience is within culinary.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Pee sticks are in!
 



Attached Files:







20140505_170145-1.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ReadynWaiting

This is with my 5th or 6th pee and I have drank 2l of water thus far...but I got to pee on something! Lol


----------



## Smommy013

Hahahaha im cracking up at the last comment ready! How many dpo are you?


----------



## Smommy013

So I made it home and found a test from last cycle. Should I hold it and take tonight or just wait until af shows. I really don't feel like it will be a bfp


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Smommy-I'm either 8 or 9 dpo. 
I would wait until the am unless u haven't drank much today and have a 4+ hr hold.


----------



## Smommy013

I couldn't hold four hours if someone was paying me a million dollars


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Heck yes!!!!! So glad you found one, I'm ready to go to bed so I can wake up and it'll be tomorrow and I will see your BFP on here!!!


----------



## Smommy013

Hahaha don't expect too much mrs. I'm not feeling it. I his started getting pms


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Positive thoughts smommy!


----------



## Smommy013

I will try. But it's less disaPpointing when you already believe it will be a bfn


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Today's tests.
 



Attached Files:







20140506_065902-1.jpg
File size: 8.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Smommy013

Bfn for me


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ready-Still early, glad you got to pee on something, I am feeling a bit more relaxed! lol

Smommy-sorry about the bfn, are you still having pms?

AFM-still waiting to O, ugh will it ever hurry up...So I am taking tests, I can't stop! It is still a bfn on them though. I guess we will see soon enough.


----------



## Smommy013

I hope you O soon. No more pms really


----------



## Renaendel

Ready and Smommy, sorry about your bfns so far this month. :hugs:
Mrs. Burch I hope to see you ovulate soon! Then we can start counting down your tww!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Thanks gals, I will be happy to be in the tww, it is almost just as bad waiting to O, with timing bding and everything ya know!! 

Ren- surgery tomorrow yay!!!!!! How are you doing, feeling ok?


----------



## Renaendel

I am so excited!!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ren-that came up quick! It will be so nice to start fresh. Gl girl!
Mrs-the delayed o thing would drive me crazy


----------



## ab75

Good luck ren xx


----------



## Smommy013

Ren I am hoping the best for you and a quick recovery


----------



## PeachDaisy

Ren- Hope all goes well! Will be thinking of you!

AFM- AF is welcome to kick rocks already. She's kicking my ass today!


----------



## Smommy013

So, just wanted to update because well I have no one else to talk too and you ladies are actually good people.

I may have not ovulate until 1 or 2 days later. Probably 2 which makes me only 11 dpo. But I will know more if I don't bleed tomorrow at all. So I guess we will see


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Well u r still in the game...I hope tomorrow brings ur bfp!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ren-Surgery today!! Hope it all goes well and you have a quick recovery!! 

Smommy-Hope you are still in it!

Peach-Sorry she is being a real B!! Hope she moves along to some poor girl that needs her! 

Ready-did you poas today, what DPO are you?

AFM-still not sure that I am Oing yet, this is making me mad. I am not going to test since I told dh I wouldn't BUT I am checking cm and cp! No ewcm yet is was watery the other day but that was it! I am gonna try to bd like every other day just to make sure I guess. I don't like this not knowing business, it really drives my obsessive controlling side crazy!! lol


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Do you gals know we have been "together" since Dec 10, 5 months!! Crazy!! We all need a sticky BFP SSSSOOOOONNNN!!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bfn again
 



Attached Files:







20140507_070353-1.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Sorry Ready-you could still be early!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I think I am 10 or 11 dpo but maybe 9. 
5 months...def need some rainbows!


----------



## Smommy013

I'm sorry ren. How many dpo are you? 10/11?

Hopefully you will O soon mrs. Just keep bding! 

Afm, I have not started spotting yet.


----------



## Smommy013

And I've been having ridiculous twinges in the left side of I think my uterus


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Oh girls I hope this is your BFP!! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Smommy013

I guess we will see.


----------



## PeachDaisy

Mrs. - 5 months is a long time to keep a thread going. But I love you ladies and am happy we started this thread. I'd be lost without you all!

Ready - Hopefully it's just too early. Any symptoms?

Smommy - When are you going to test again?

AFM - AF is slowing her rage down. I need to get my OPK's and pre-seed so I'm ready when she leaves town!


----------



## Smommy013

Peach- I will test again probably Friday if I haven't bled or anything


----------



## PeachDaisy

Smommy - keeping my fx!! :D


So just got a call from my OBGYN reminding me it's time for my 6 month pap. I go in June 6th. Right around the time for my next AF. Let's hope this visit ends up being a pregnancy confirmation appointment as well!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Awesome Peach, hope this works out for you!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Smommy-I hope tomorrows test is a bfp for you. 
Ren-I hope you managed ok today. 
Peach-that would be perfect if you went to ur appt and got ur bfp. 
Afm-no real symptoms and I'm pretty sure it's another month down the tubes. On to the next!


----------



## Smommy013

Oh that would be great!


----------



## Renaendel

I am back home and a little sleepy. They took out three! I had no room for a baby. They went into pathology along with the rest of my uterine tissue. Off to sleepy times and in one week we can start trying again!


----------



## ab75

Hope you feel better soon ren xx


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Glad u r home ren! Speedy recovery

Afm-bfn again so for sure af will be here sat. Onwards and upwards


----------



## PeachDaisy

Ren- Glad to hear you're doing good. Get lots of rest! You'll be busy again soon enough ;)

Ready- You aren't out til she shows!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ren-So glad it went well and they got those suckers out! Get lots of rest and if you are feeling great today, DO NOT BELIEVE IT!!! It is still the meds and you will pay for it tomorrow, trust me that is what I did!! Just take this time and heal and let dh pamper you!!! ;) 

Ready-Sorry about your BFN again but like peach said you aren't out until she shows!! 

Peach-has she left the building??!!! lol

Smommy-any spotting yet or are you still safe??!!!

AFM-I think I will O tomorrow or Sat, test are getting darker. Should show a surge tonight or in the am I am guessing. YES I SAID TEST!! I can't help it!! Don't judge lol


----------



## Smommy013

I'm glad you are doing good ren!


----------



## Smommy013

Mrs.- you couldn't help yourself lol. 

Afm- no spotting as now


----------



## PeachDaisy

Mrs. - Nope....she's still in town. Blahhh! She's slowing though. So fx she's out soon. Going to get my OPK's and pre-seed tomorrow so I'm ready! Can't wait!


----------



## Renaendel

Mrs. Burch said:


> Ren-So glad it went well and they got those suckers out! Get lots of rest and if you are feeling great today, DO NOT BELIEVE IT!!! It is still the meds and you will pay for it tomorrow, trust me that is what I did!! Just take this time and heal and let dh pamper you!!! ;)

Haha, you are so right. I just uploaded the pictures to my blog and I am amazed at his much they had to cut out of my uterus. I mean it is all living tissue too with blood supply and everything. I can't sit or walk without pain, so hubbs is working from home today. But I can't wait to start trying again in one week and finally have a real chance. If we conceive when I think I will ovulate, then the child would be born around my husbands birthday.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ren-Gald dh is home with you, I can't wait for you to get your rainbow! I love watching everyone's story and seeing their happy ending!


----------



## Smommy013

Ok ladies I need some advice: today I am cycle day 37. The longest cycle I've had since the mirena is 44. The last cycle was 38. I spot the day before AF arrives. My luteal phase is 14. I have not spotted yet today ( still could though, just haven't). When I ovulate my nips hurt the day after this puts my O day at cycle day 22-24. However, I think more like 22-23. I've had no cramps that I can speak of. 

Should I test if not spotting?


----------



## Renaendel

You are at worst 13 dpo, more likely 14-15. You will test accurately unless it is a test with terrible sensitivity. What kind do you use?


----------



## Mrs. Burch

So today you would be 14dpo if you O'd on cd23 right? If that is the case and you don't see any spotting today then I would test with fmu. I would check internally too just to see if your cm is pinkish or brown cause that would be a sign that she is coming, if nothing then test in the am. Do you have cheap ones, like from walmart for .88 or dollar store test? I would use those first and if you get a faint line then use a frer.


----------



## Smommy013

I'm probably 13dpo. And I will have to go buy a test. And
I have checked internally several times through out the day. No even a hint of color. The last time I tested was Tuesday morning which could have been 11dpo


----------



## Mrs. Burch

I would say go buy a few cheapies and test in the am, if no spotting by then!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ok now I have a question...I have a massage apt scheduled for the 14th, if I O on Sat I will be 4dpo, do you think I should go or cancel? I did have a massage on April 12th when I was in the tww and we all know that ended in a cp, now if the massage had anything to do with it who knows..... What are you guys' thoughts? I know some say no in the first trimester and some say it is fine. Just don't know what I should do, am I making it a bigger deal than it needs to be??


----------



## Smommy013

If you were 4dpo your body wouldn't even know your pregnant. Would have even implanted. The scheduled message may have helped you look forward to something and relaxing!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Yeah last time I was 9dpo so I am sure you are right.


----------



## Smommy013

Just take it as an opportunity to relax and enjoy yourself! You deserve it.


----------



## Renaendel

My understanding is that there are certain places they can push on the body that are more likely to stimulate contractions. Because of this, it is best to just make sure if you a could have implanted to make sure the masseuse is certified in prenatal massage. If they are certified and understand, then you can use them through your entire pregnancy.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

That is what I read so I think I will just tell them I am pregnant and go with that and if they don't want to do it then ok and if so then it should be fine!


----------



## Smommy013

So if people don't mind the question how old is everyone! I'm 23 will be 24 in august


----------



## Mrs. Burch

I am 28 1/2 lol my bday is in Nov! I didn't get married until last sept, but we jumped on ttc right after we got married. Dh will be 30 in Oct!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-I had massages both pregnancies. I have a bad back and when pg its excruciating. 
Im 36...too old to have more??


----------



## Smommy013

Haha ready you are not too old! I'm just curious


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ready-if you are too old then I will be too, I'll be in ur shoes and I don't think it's too old!! We want to wait about 5 years between kids so I'll be very close prob 34 or 35 when we ttc #2 and no telling if we have 3!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I don't feel too old I just hope my eggs feel the same way. I'm on month 6 and starting to feel discouraged. I know I shouldn't and I feel bad saying anything as I'm blessed with 2 children already. Af is obviously lingering in the background as I feel like I could burst in to tears at the drop of a hat.


----------



## ab75

I'm 39 next month!! Had dd1 at 36 and dd2 at 38!! You are all just young chicks xx


----------



## ab75

Dd2 at 37, lol my brain is old xx


----------



## Smommy013

Well bfn today


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Smommy013 said:


> Well bfn today


Same here... Well, I think. I don't know. I did a CB test & people are saying those tests show lines regardless. UGHHHHHHH


----------



## n.miller

New here. Just found this page. I'm at the very end of my TWW. Planning to test today (didn't this morning as I was fully expecting AF). Although I have some symptoms, temperature dipped this morning, so expecting BFN.


----------



## Smommy013

Snow- how many dpo 

Hi n.miller! Welcome!


----------



## n.miller

Smommy013 - Thanks. 

I'll be waiting with you all till tomorrow. Spoke with ObGyn this morning and she wants me to wait till tomorrow to test first thing in the morning. "Try to relax today" she said. Ha. I'm paranoid. Everything is a symptom. How do you ladies keep your mind off it?


----------



## Smommy013

Lol I don't think many of us do keep our mind off of it to be honest.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

ready-You are fine, your eggs are fine, it is just not the right time right now! I know that sucks as we are all going through it! It will all work out, I have faith!

Smommy-sorry about your BFN, I didn't get my BFP until 15dpo! Any signs of af today? Maybe you didn't O when you thought?

Snow and Miller- welcome and sorry about your BFN's too. They do suck! Hope af stays away for both of you and you get your BFP soon

Ren and Peach-how are you two doing today? Ren feeling any better, has the pain lowered? Peach has she left the building yet??

AFM-still no positive opk...at this point I am just pissed!!! I am done testing, I am mad! So whatever I am sure we will miss it and just whatever! Here is to Oing at the end of May first of June I guess! At least it is freakin Friday!!


----------



## Smommy013

HahHa maybe you will O soon mrs! Just keep calm. Or throw things. I throw things. Keeping calm is never in my nature 

Ren- how you feeling? Hope your doing better.

No signs of af whatsoever. Cervix is super high and closed. I'm guessing I Od later. Which puts me at least at a 40 day cycle. So thrilling. I had ewcm at what I thought was 2dpo(clearly not). My first cycle after mirena 2 days after ewcm showed up is when i ovulated. Which means maybe I'm 12dpo? At this point who the heck knows. Either way I've only had 3 cycles in 5 months. I'm calling the doctor next week. I only had the mirena for two months...


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hi ladies!
Welcome newcomers...I hope to see ur bfps soon. 
Smommy-sorry about the bfn. Your symptoms sounded promising. 
Mrs-tell ur body to start cooperating! These head games are bullshit. 
Ren-I hope u r feeling better today!
Peach-r u in the clear yet?
Ab-that makes me feel better. I don't feel older than 22 but I start thinking maybe my eggs feel differently and thats why there has been nothing in 6 months. 
Afm-I didn't even test this am as I expect the witch tomorrow. It will be awesome as I'm going to a baby shower with my friends and there are 5 of them all pg. Im 99.9% pos she's coming cuz I can't stand dh right now and have snapped at him twice already today and its not even noon yet. Lol poor guy!
Happy Friday ladies!!!


----------



## PeachDaisy

Welcome newcomers! We keep this thread nice and busy ;)

n.miller - We don't keep our mind off of anything TTC related....ever. Ha!

Ready & Mrs. - She's still here :( This is day 5 so hopefully she's gone tomorrow. It's been a rough one.

I think I'm going to enjoy my weekend and have a drink or 10 ;) Not really 10, but I'm going to try and have fun before the BDing starts back up. Haha!


----------



## Smommy013

Wow peach! I'm sorry girl.

And thanks ready, I hope your shower goes ok! I know it won't be easy. My Facebook is full of people I know with their babies or baby bump. About 6 of those are unplanned


----------



## Renaendel

Feeling better today. Today without Vicodin is what yesterday was like on it. I am a little puffy and crampy, but the bleeding has stopped!! Since it has been like a year since that has happened I don't think I feel comfortable going without a liner. This is so weird....

Peach, I hope she gets out of there soon!

Smommy, I would say it is time for doctor intervention. It is going to be very hard to get pregnant with your cycle like this.

Mrs burch. Urg to your OPKs being dumb. My first cycle after mc was a weird one too. It started to try to go about three days late, then a week after that I finally ovulated. 

Welcome new folks!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ready-Hope your shower goes ok and just take a few drinks before and rub it in to all of them!! lol

Peach-I think I may drink this weekend too, since O is not insight!!

Smommy-I don't throw things I just freakin cry which makes me even more mad that I am crying! lol Vicious cycle! hahaha I agree with Ren, I would talk to your OB. We only tried for 4 months and I went in and turns out I did have an issue, a big one lol we would have never gotten prego if I didn't go! 

Ren- I ma so happy for you, hope your pain goes away SOON and glad you can start bding again! Hope you catch the egg and you get your rainbow!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Here is something for you gals to ponder! This is about 20 miles north of me! crazy stuff. https://www.newstalkkzrg.com/pages/18978766.php


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-thats crazy! How does that even happen?


----------



## Mrs. Burch

I know that is what I said! How do you not realize someone next to you is dying!!! Or no one reported the person missing??!! So crazy! My sister and I are going to the movies tonight and I am kind of nervous! lol Oh and keep in mind last year someone was shot and killed in this same theater. I don't live in a high crime place but just crazy! I am not saying this to be mean so please don't any one take it this way but I live in a VERY poor town. It seems that they all have a weird mentality and don't think straight and everyone is out to get them! Like I said don't take that wrong, dh and I do well but we work hard for the stuff we have. In our town we are considered "rich"! Only because we own our home, we live on 10 acres, we have two cars (an 04 and 07 so not new) and we own a boat. BELIEVE ME we are NOT rich!! lol Just crazy stuff


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-what movie r u seeing?


----------



## Mrs. Burch

I saw the other woman! Pretty funny! I went with my youngest sister and we had fun! No one died while we were there that I am aware of! Lol poor guy. I have a busy day tomorrow. Dh has to fix something on my car, my niece has a tall game at 11:30 by nephews 1st bday party is at 2 and I have a friends kiddo bday party at 4 but don't know if I'll go to it. Then Sunday we are hoping to go to the lake! What do u gals have planned??!!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ok so now it's a big FAT neg on the opks the line has gotten much lighter. Maybe I O'd on cd 14! My temps have been high but I just thought it was cause I was moving (in my sleep) a lot before I took em. Guess not so I'm sure we're out this month! Oh well dh didn't want to anyways!! Hope you all have a great weekend!!


----------



## MoldyVoldy

Hi all :flower:

I told myself I wouldn't voice my "concerns" in here but I honestly just need some support. This is a long one - so whoever gets through it gets 10 house points :haha:

I have on average 33 day cycles. 

March 16 I had a period. 

DH and I use the pullout method but we aren't necessarily preventing - it's more of a reflex habit and we would love another baby if an "oopsie" happened. We are relaxed about it, I guess I should say :) If it happens, wonderful and if it doesn't - we will actively try soon. :thumbup:

In April, my period was a day later than expected and I experienced a gush of blood on the first day, as opposed to my normal spotting the day before it's due and then waking up with it.

The bleeding lasted approx 4 1/2 days and it wasn't heavy but wasn't what i'd call light, either. Just a wonky period, I thought. (Normal period is spotting day before full blown AF, normal flow, and lasts 7 days in all). No period symptoms really, except a day before the gush I had tender nipples. (That went away the day after the gush).

I figured it was just stress, as at the time DH and I were told we had to move out of our townhome because our landlord wants to move back in next month.

So about 2 weeks ago I started having cramps. No big deal, I get cramps at weird times anyways. But then I started experiencing tender nipples off and on...and then I started feeling something similar to the let-down tingly feeling in my breasts, particularly my left breast. (DS completely weaned almost 4 weeks before with one last session). So I thought maybe it was linked to that. I also had a pinching feeling in the right side of my pelvis. This is when the cramps started.

The tingles come and go. Heaviness in the breasts come and go, same with the tenderness in my nipples. I've been having regular cramps - both in the front/groin aches and lower back aches. My joints have been very sore in my arms, hands, and knees. My sternum has started hurting this week (wtf?). I'm hungry but nothing sounds good. I also have a constant pressure on my rectum (tmi sorry lol). 

A little history: I tested negative on urine tests with my DS until I was 16 weeks, and I guess when they were + they were so faint 2 bloods were ordered and that's when I showed for sure pregnant. 

I am so worried that if I AM pregnant, that I will miss the first trimester again. I also want to SEE a positive on a test for once!

If I am pregnant, I don't know how far along I am. Surely no more than 6 weeks (almost 7). 

ANYWAYS, i'm waiting to see if AF comes...she's due in 12 days. 

So I just wanted to come in here, tell my story, and wait it out...so i'm not alone. :hugs:


----------



## MoldyVoldy

PS: I didn't even give out the other details. lol. I'm sorry that post is so long. How embarrassing!


----------



## n.miller

MoldyVoldy - sometimes this stuff is so complicated, you need a long post to explain it. Hopefully it will turn ot well. If you miss AF in two weeks see if the dr. Will draw blood for you so you'll have a definitive early.




No longer on the TWW. AF showed her ugly head at full force yesterday afternoon. Maybe clomid cycle 3 is the charm.


----------



## Smommy013

I'm sorry n .miller! That stinks .
Moldyvoldy - it is a complicated process. I'm on cycle day 39 with no signs of af yet. I would get a blood test if af doesn't show right away.

Mrs.- I've been wanting to see that movie. And as for this weekend I don't really have plans just yet. I really need some alone time with DH.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Happy Mother's Day girls, enjoy your day!!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Af is in the house! 
Happy mother's day ladies!


----------



## PeachDaisy

Happy Mother's Day to all the amazing mothers out there, moms to be, and moms to precious angel babies! Love you all and all the support here!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ready sorry about AF! I ordered some hpts!! Hope I can start peeing soon! So I have ewcm today but opks have been -??!! I'm high and mediumish my cervix is tilted so sometimes it's hard for me to tell if it's open or not plus it's pretty high. Thoughts??! I mean I will bd just in case I guess. Just super confused


----------



## Smommy013

Happy Mother's Day all! Sorry about af ren! And I would just bd mrs. What could it hurt lol?


----------



## Renaendel

Sorry AF for you ready!


----------



## MoldyVoldy

Happy Belated Mother's Day to all the mommies and mommies to be in here :)

I had a hard time finding this thread again lol TWW seems to be a busy place.

10 days till AF is due. I'm so impatient.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Good morning gals!! Hope you all had a great weekend!!

Ready-how are you holding out with the witch? :hugs:

Ren-Are you feeling better, no pain?

Moldy-It is hard during the tww, hope it goes by quickly for you!

Smommy-what is going on with you, any signs of AF?

Peach-has she left yet? Did you get OPK's and preseed? 

AFM-I am pretty sure I O'd yesterday, I am med and firm today and last night my cervix moved and I was open and still ewcm! So we did bd and I did use preseed, don't tell my dh! :blush: oopps lol I can't help it girls I know he wants to wait but I just can't not try! It is so hard! I will keep temping for a few more days just to confirm that I did O. My temps are much higher than the were before the cp, is that normal? My O temp used to be around 96.8ish below 97.0. and this time it was 97.18. Who knows, not me that is for sure! lol :shrug:


----------



## Smommy013

Well I hope you caught it mrs! I know how hard it is not knowing

aFM- my bbs and nips are somewhat sore. I've had mood swings like I'm bipolar. But besides that nothing. Maybe some light cramps every now and then, but no real signs as of yet. I called the doc today and now I'm just waiting on them to call me back


----------



## Mrs. Burch

What cycle day are you on? Have you taken any more tests?


----------



## cgray55

Hey ladies! I am 8dpo trying for #2. I have had what I believe are 3 cvs brand blue dye evaps. I think I see a shadow of a line within the time limit but its probablu wishful thinking. 20 minutes later however all 3 tests had a nice thick faint blue line. Looks the same as control line but more faint of course. Is it common to get that many in a row? Also (TMI warning) my nipples have been leaking colostrum when squeezed a bit. Early BFP or wishful thinking??? I know its early to test! This waiting sucks!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Moldy-you should be able to go to your user cp and find the thread. Of course if no one has commented since you last viewed it won't. 
Ren-how r u doing? Pain gone?
Mrs-my everything is crossed that you caught it! 
Smommy-you must be out of your mind! How late are you?
Cgray-do u have pics of your tests? I love to look at them. 
Afm-af is still here but im pretty lucky as I don't have pain or heavy flow. She should be gone tomorrow and on with the show. I need to get back in to shape so I'm focusing on that and let things happen. I was looking at newborn pics of dd this am which makes me wishful but if it never happens I'm blessed with 2 amazing kids already. I say this now but who knows what ill be saying in 3 wks when im back in the tww.


----------



## Smommy013

I would just wait another day and retest with a pink dye. 

Mrs- I am god knows how many dpo. Lol. Most likely 11-16. Haha if it goes to my longest cycle then in 11 dpo if it followed my last cycle then 11, but most likely 12-14dpo


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Cgray-post pics, we like to look! I am sometimes a creeper on the preg test pages cause I like to look! lol

Smommy-So you are like cd40 or something crazy?!! Let us know what you hear from the dr, are you going to ask about getting in cause of your long cycles?? I would!

Ready-Glad she isn't beating you down! I am sure you will get your rainbow #3!! Are you going to temp this month or stick with what you have been doing?


----------



## cgray55

Here is a pic (best I could get) but it looks more blue in person.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6145.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## cgray55

&& like I said Im only 8dpo but I havent gotten evaps like that that quickly. There is a 3rd one as well (1st one I took but its too light to pick up on camera.)


----------



## Smommy013

Ready- glad she isn't doing bad things this time. And I am going out of my mind lol. 

Mrs.- I am cd 40. And no signs of AF. It's driving me crazy. 

Cgray I see a slight line. Hold your urine and get a frer


----------



## ab75

Cgray, I would say bfp!! Xx


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Cgray, I def see the lines, I hope this is your BFP! I would do what Smommy says and hold 4 hours, no drinks or as little as possible and get a frer!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ab-how are you doing? When do you go to dr?


----------



## MoldyVoldy

ReadynWaiting said:


> Moldy-you should be able to go to your user cp and find the thread. Of course if no one has commented since you last viewed it won't.

 Ah, thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## Smommy013

Well, talked to doc. They said wait till day 44 and if no cycle then they will jump start it for me. So I will take a test Friday morning and call if it's negative ( or af comes either one). Some things I've noticed. Bbs are somewhat sensative and they still feel like they are burning on the inside, only occasionally. I'm super tired but that's nothing new. Headaches seem to be gone. Something I noticed today, I ate an olive which I think are gross, but today I almost threw it up. Just thinking about it makes me a bit quesy. But it could be that I just have grown to not even be able to stomach them. I also noticed that my chest looks like a blue map filled with pimple mountains lol


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hurry up Froday!!! I hope you get a BFP before then!!! Those sound like good signs! Although if you don't like olives why on earth did you ever eat one??!!! Lol I'm very picky so I do NOT eat anything I don't like or don't think I'll like. If it looks gross or smells gross or even just doesn't look the way I think it should I will NOT eat it! Lol


----------



## Smommy013

Hahaha, I was on pizza and I did not realize it was there.. It was hiding


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Smommy-Friday is forrrreeever away!
Mrs-I'm not doing anything other than checking cp and cm. Ill chk my temp in a couple days and then just after I think ive o'd just for confirmation.


----------



## Smommy013

Yeah it's far but I don't want to test then start


----------



## cgray55

Okay girls, I took another test... still blue dye but got yet another faint positive just outside the time limit! I do believe I can see the faintest line within the time limit, but I dont trust that yet for sure. So thats 4 colored "evaps". I decided to have my sister who is definitely not pregnant pee on on of the leftover sticks to see if it would do the same... and it remains stark white 3 hours later! That gives me a little (not a bunch) of home! Thoughts?


----------



## Renaendel

I would pick up a red dye test. The blue dye evap sooo badly.

Smommy, with cycles this long I worry that you aren't actually ovulating. Will your doctor do testing for that if they have to keep jump starting your cycle.

Ready, I can't wait to be in the tww together!

Mrs burch, you are cute about your food pickiness. I will eat just about anything, I love food. Luckily I am blessed with many food allergies which keeps me at a healthy weight.

Two days until ttc begins again and my husband is back in town!


----------



## ab75

I'm ok thanks mrs, went to doc last week, didn't really do anything, just told me to relax and not get stressed. Going to see mw in 2 weeks.
off on hol on thurs for a week, hope to see some bfp's in here when I get back xx


----------



## MoldyVoldy

I agree that red dye tests are easier to decipher. 

9 days until AF is due. CP has been high for WEEKS, it's so confusing. CM has been a mixture of clear (not stretchy), and snotty yellow (once it was even snotty yellow-green) EW! lol.

Have a good holiday, ab :)


----------



## ab75

Thanks MV xx


----------



## Smommy013

Congrats AB stay relaxed and rested!

Ren- I know I ovulated cycle 1. I was temping that cycle. As for this cycle your guess is as good as mine.. So hopefully if they have to jump start it then they will do dome tests


----------



## ab75

Lol, thanks smommy, I'll try xx


----------



## Renaendel

Smommy013 said:


> Congrats AB stay relaxed and rested!
> 
> Ren- I know I ovulated cycle 1. I was temping that cycle. As for this cycle your guess is as good as mine.. So hopefully if they have to jump start it then they will do dome tests

Ohh that sucks! I didn't realize that you confirmed ovulation with a strong temperature surge. Have you been tested for PCOS? It is the only other thing I can think of where you can ovulate and not get your period.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Or your cervix could be closed like mine was!! lol jk that only happens like 1 in 100 people that have had a LEEP! It may be PCOS


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ren-Don't get me wrong I too love food, just not all of it! The bad thing is all the stuff I love like pasta, bread, and ice cream are not good for my weight!! lol Sometimes I wish I had allergies so I couldn't eat it then I know how sorry I feel for the people that actually do have allergies. Sorry that you do! Hope you are feeling better and yay for ttc again, this is awesome!

Smommy-I hope that you get something figured out, 3 more days! 

Ready-I am about to throw the dang thermometer in the trash! I am getting so mad! I can not not do it now that I have started and that I don't know what is going on! If I would have never started I would have been fine or if I knew that I had O'd then I could put it down! Not now I am too obsessive! 

Cgray-I would get a pink dye test and take it with fmu or smu! Hope it is your BFP!

MV-Hope your tww goes by quickly!

AFM-Still going nuts over here, think I O'd on Sunday or yesterday! I don't know! lol I really think I am done temping, I am I just made up my mind! Not doing it anymore this cycle! I had ewcm sunday and monday. we didn't bd last night, we were both lazy and didn't feel like it and dh wants to wait till next cycle to really try anyways so I didn't push it! 
In other news,:haha: the electrician is at our house redoing all of the wiring and getting mil on her own bill! this is super exciting for me!! as I feel like she is a true :witch: !!! I am slowly separating her and dh's entangled relationship, it really is unhealthy. She uses dh's and I's credit cards and she was on our electric bill and this list goes on. it really is not good but I am getting it all taken care of! yay plus the heat and air guy is coming on Friday or Monday to put in our central h&ac! I can't wait!


----------



## Smommy013

Mrs- that's great about the mil!! I know you are so ready for it

Ren and mrs- pcos is probably a good possibility. I will have to ready more up on it.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

It is fairly common and there is quite a bit of literature to read on it, and pretty easily controlled from what my dr told me. Basically you take a med to help regulate the hormones that tell your body to O.


----------



## Smommy013

Well hopefully my cycle just needs a good kick in the butt to get started. Or I got a bfp. Or it starts lol


----------



## PeachDaisy

I'm trying to get caught up after being away for a few! This thread has so much action!!

Mrs. - Yes, AF is out of town...and yes on OPK's and pre-seed as well! It's time for fun again ;)

Cgray - Congrats!! I'm sure a FRER will confirm that congrats!!

Smommy - Still no BFP or AF? :(

Ren - How are you doing?

AFM - AF left Saturday...we were busy Sunday...and yesterday was a rough day. But...started OPK's today and got a new batch of pre-seed. So we will be BDing every other day until I get a positive OPK and then we will BD 3 days in a row, then back to every other until a BFP or AF. I have faith this month will be better! :)


----------



## apms

Hello,

I got trigger on Monday afternoon and was asked to BD on Tuesday night but I was completely dry... This is my first month on clomid. Normally I have external discharge before ovulation and on ovulation but this time nothing. I should be ovulating now as per the trigger as its been almost 44 hours now.

Is there still a chance to get BFP with dry CM on ovulation day? Did anyone got BFP with dry CM on O day?? Please help


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-I wouldn't worry too much about not bding last night, sounds like you have a great chance for catching that egg. As for the obsessing, I totally get it. I'm making myself chill and try to go with it. I can only control it so much. Its still hard. 
Ren-we will be in the tww soon and fx'd our bfps show shortly after. I have a good feeling for you with your fresh start.
Peach-I hope this the month of rainbows for you and everyone on here. The time is now!
Ab-relaxing is easy enough to say but difficult to do. After my losses I just tried to be grateful for every day I was still pg. I hope you can enjoy it even though it's hard at the beginning.
Smommy-hopefully you get some answers soon (bfp bfp bfp bfp).
Cgray-new test????
Moldy-not long until u can start peeing on things.


----------



## Smommy013

Peach- get it girl! Lol
Mrs.- like ready said. You have a good chance so just enjoy the rest of your time. And when all else fails remeber your mil is losing the battle!!! Lol
Ready- well I did a cervix check this am, and it's super high. My bbs have been tender but this am they are not

Afm- I will be 14dpo which means I should spot. So I'm going to take a test Friday if I do not spot.


----------



## MoldyVoldy

Thanks, I hope it goes by quicker than it has been LOL and yes yes I want to pee on sticks! I'm obsessive though. 



PeachDaisy said:


> I'm trying to get caught up after being away for a few! This thread has so much action!!
> 
> AFM - AF left Saturday...we were busy Sunday...and yesterday was a rough day. But...started OPK's today and got a new batch of pre-seed. So we will be BDing every other day until I get a positive OPK and then we will BD 3 days in a row, then back to every other until a BFP or AF. I have faith this month will be better! :)

 It gets SO much action. It's hard to keep up lol. Good luck to you this month :)

I've been constipated (tmi). It's awful. At least it seems like it's: 1 day constipated. next i poo. 1 day constipated. next i poo...(tmi tmi tmi :haha:) 

A part of me wants to say that I am pregnant. But at the same time I have a lot happening in my life right now and my "symptoms" could VERY well be hormones out of balance because of stress. (even though I don't really feel all that stressed lol). 

I had a dream last night that I was pregnant with twins. The sono tech said, "It's early days still but I can clearly see both sacs". Weird. I've had labor dreams before but dreams of being pregnant are rare.


----------



## Smommy013

I've heard dreams are a good thing! When do you plan to test?


----------



## Renaendel

I realized I had chatted with you all but never updated my own status. Oops! I am healing well! My cm does go tan sometimes so I think there is a tiny bit of blood left from all the polyps they cut out but less and less each day. :thumbup: Hubs comes back tonight just in time to start the nookie phase of the cycle. A pregnancy now would lead to a birthday baby for him, which would be wonderful. I will ovulate I think in 4-10 days.


----------



## Smommy013

I'm glad things are better ren!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hey gals! Super stressful day today! Smommy you are SSOOO right, she is losing! She was a b last night and I was so mad that I cried (yes I cry when I am mad)! With all the electrical work being done and switching the bills I wanted to talk to her about it to make sure she didn't go without power and I was also on the phone with the electric company for 45 freakin minutes to make sure she didn't have to pay a deposit. Why the hell did I ever care you ask...I do not fing know!! NOT MY FREAKING PROBLEM. Anyways I asked dh to call her and see if we could walk out the back door to her apt and talk to her about it and I can hear her on the phone and she is throwing a freaking fit! :wacko: So I got pissed and I didn't go! NOT MY PROBLEM!! (this is my new motto if you are seeing a pattern! lol) Anyways I am getting everything taken care of now! 

Peach-get it giiirrll have fun and act like teenagers, I always find that fun! lol :blush:

Ready-I am done tracking for this month, I am just putting temps in. My ff is gonna say that I O'd today or something but I am pretty sure it was cd20 or 21. I can't wait for you gals to be in the tww, it seems to work out with us all, we have someone peeing on stuff at all times! :haha: 

Cgray-take another test!!!!! :test::test::test::test:

Smommy-You are 14dpo today?!! Any spotting yet? I will expect to see a test with fmu in the am!!! 15dpo is when I got my bfp! :test:

ren-I am so glad you are doing better and that dh will be home, look at all you gals getting it on! :haha:

MV-I can't wait for you to start poas!! 

Amps-i don't know anything about trigger, can you get some preseed? That would help the sperm, it is like ewcm. It helps them swim better, it doesn't take very much, or it doesn't for me anyways. Hope you catch the egg! fx

I am so ready for all of us to have a rainbow baby!! Hope you all get your hump on today!! :haha::winkwink:


----------



## Smommy013

Mrs. I cry when I get mad too. It's like all my anger is pouring out of my eyes. And I'm 13dpo so tomorrow if I don't spot I will test Friday. Btw, my mil is mad because I have a job interview. She thinks that I should stay at home all summer... 

Afm- I've been an emotional wreck the last couple of days. One second I'm getting mad at DH and the next I'm crying. Today I cried because i took a nap. Meant to add bbs are no longer sore. Like over night the nips and actual bbs were sore. Now nothing at all. (Cried about that too).


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Oh smommy that stinks, I hate when I do that, cry over EVERYTHING and anything! fx it is cause your progesterone is so high!!

A job interview, that is exciting! Hope it goes well and you get it! Why would you stay home for the summer?


----------



## Smommy013

Because that is what she does.


----------



## Smommy013

And thanks! I will know Friday if I got it


----------



## Mrs. Burch

I mean other than teachers who gets to take the summer off? I wish I could just take the summer off! Let us know, holy cow Friday is a big day for you!!


----------



## Smommy013

Yeah it's going to be intersting thats for sure. So intersting side net I went to the produce side of grocery store and almost threw up. The smell was horrible. Still making me naseous


----------



## Mrs. Burch

YAYAYAYAYA!! I so hope this is your BFP girl!!! I just wish you would freaking test already! lol


----------



## Smommy013

Well I bought two frers. But I'm going to hold out. It's only two days.


----------



## Smommy013

Well, hormones are present. Acne on chin got two days. Acne on chest and acne on face. The acne on my cheek is pretty bad. So it seems as if a bfp will arrive or af will


----------



## PeachDaisy

Smommy - If you have 2 FRER's....there's no reason you shouldn't test today ;) ....right Mrs. Burch?! Idk how you're so patient! I was going nuts not testing last time! I will be testing early this time...I'm sure of it!


----------



## Smommy013

Peach- I think the fear of the stark white bfn outweighs my need to know


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Smommy-I can't handle waiting!! I'm so excited to hear about/see ur bfp.
Mrs-I don't know how u don't lose ur shit with mil. There is no way I would be able to deal with it. Mine has her own bit of crazy but she's not evil. Sorry u have to live with that.
Ren-I'm glad its almost all over. And even happier that you r nearing o time!!!
Peach-I hope you are using hump day wisely! *wink*
Cgray-where is the next test??


----------



## Mrs. Burch

I totally agree with Peach, one for Thursday and Friday!! That seems like the best idea EVER!! ;) 

Ready-I don't have any idea how I deal with it to be honest. I think that's how I know I love dh more than anything. I would NEVER put up with this bs for anyone else!!


----------



## Smommy013

Haha I'm going to wait guys! Only one more day. Or maybe spotting today


----------



## MoldyVoldy

Mrs. Burch said:


> She was a b last night and I was so mad that I cried (yes I cry when I am mad)!
> Peach-get it giiirrll have fun and act like teenagers, I always find that fun! lol :blush:
> 
> MV-I can't wait for you to start poas!!

 I cry when angry sometimes, too. (You are kinky, btw! LOL)...and thanks, we will see what happens! I'm optimistic as always.



Smommy013 said:


> I've heard dreams are a good thing! When do you plan to test?

 I don't know! Super weird though. Could mean many things lol...I am going to test on the 22nd :thumbup: (unless AF shows obviously) And good luck to you!

I've been having these weird shock feelings deep in my pelvis. It's super weird - happened once yesterday and just happened right now. It's almost like a vibration or something. So hard to describe. 

I've been wondering if because DS just weaned about a month ago if my body is actually starting to ovulate for real again. I've had regular periods and ewcm during what would be O time, but i'm starting to wonder if i'm really just starting to O now. Does that make sense? LOL


----------



## Renaendel

MV- that makes perfect sense!
Smommy- good luck tomorrow! So you are spotting now? 
Mrs. Burch- ugh your mother in law sounds so terrible. I picture her like that mom from that Adam Sandler movie, the water boy. Just controlling, and picky and horrible. 
Ready, how are you today?
I have my hubbs back! We were both exhausted last night so no nookie, but tonight!


----------



## PeachDaisy

I didn't get to use hump day wisely yesterday bc we are following every other day....so tonight we will be busy ;)


----------



## Smommy013

No spotting as of now. Ren
Glad your DH is home!

Peach- tonight should be fun then


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hey gals! 
Smommy-yay no spotting, hope it stays away!! Keep us posted and less than 24 hours you are poas!!! 

Peach-Have fun on Thrusting Thursday! lol (dh and I have a "sexy" name for every day of the week)

Ready-How are you holding out? 

Cgray-Have you tested again??!!! We need pics!!!!!

MV- Do you do OPK's or check your cp? I'd bd just in case

AFM-I am feeling "stuffy" today, it has rained here the last few days and it is finally sunny so maybe allergies. Dh and I haven't bd'd since Sunday....we are tired and have A LOT going on right now. My car is stuck in 4 wheel drive, so he is trying to fix it, we just had the electrician finish up yesterday, heat and air comes on Monday and we have both been busy at work. So hopefully tonight I will get me some! lol No signs or anything here on O, I think I am 3-4dpo but I am actually thinkin this may be an anovulatory cycle. I don't know I guess only time will tell, so about 10 more days af should be here...hopefully not much longer than that, unless it is 9 months!


----------



## PeachDaisy

Smommy - Have you tested yet?!?!?!

Mrs - I love your sexy names for days of the week. I think you should list them all so I can steal them ;) Hehe!

AFM - OPKs are getting darker! Not quite there yet. Sticking to SMEP sorta kinda this month. My lack of cm pretty much all the time makes me super thankful for pre-seed, that's for sure!


----------



## Smommy013

Hey guys. It was a bfn


----------



## Mrs. Burch

HELLLOOOO SMOMMY!!!! ??????? We NEEEDDDD to know, I have been waiting for today all week!! Did you test and when will you hear about the job??!!

Peach here they are:
Make me yours Monday
Teasing Tuesday
Wet and Wacky Wednesday
Thrusting Thursday
Fuck me Friday (sorry for the bad word, you could say Freak)
Satisfying Saturday 
and last but not least Sexy Sunday


----------



## Mrs. Burch

ugh dang it, will you call dr today then?!!


----------



## PeachDaisy

Mrs. - LOVE your sexy days ;)

Smommy - That blows :( Any sign of AF?


----------



## Smommy013

No sign of Af and I have to wait until Tuesday the 26 to take the proverb because my 1rst anniversary is the 25th.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

So they aren't going to do blood work first to just confirm that you aren't prego? That worries me, there are lots of people that don't show up BFP on test until they are almost 2 months late. Happy anniversary next week!!


----------



## Smommy013

Thank you! And I will take another test before I start taking it


----------



## MoldyVoldy

Mrs. Burch said:


> MV- Do you do OPK's or check your cp? I'd bd just in case
> 
> AFM-I am feeling "stuffy" today, it has rained here the last few days and it is finally sunny so maybe allergies. Dh and I haven't bd'd since Sunday....we are tired and have A LOT going on right now. My car is stuck in 4 wheel drive, so he is trying to fix it, we just had the electrician finish up yesterday, heat and air comes on Monday and we have both been busy at work. So hopefully tonight I will get me some! lol No signs or anything here on O, I think I am 3-4dpo but I am actually thinkin this may be an anovulatory cycle. I don't know I guess only time will tell, so about 10 more days af should be here...hopefully not much longer than that, unless it is 9 months!

 Good luck getting some! lol :) And yes, I check my CP and CM daily. For about 4 weeks it's been high - I have 6 days until AF so this is the week when I should see it lower down unless it decides to be a bitch and stay high for AF. Who knows...my body is crazy.

Smommy i'm sorry about the BFN, maybe it's just not showing up in your urine. I'd see a dr for bloodwork for sure...:hugs:


----------



## Smommy013

I've thought about that moldyvoldy. But maybe my stress has my ovulation pushed back. I mean I did have law school exams, then I traveled to Mississippi and the day after I got back I got into a huge fight with DH. (Inlaws wanted to move in) that's enough stress to delay anyone's cycle. At least I think so


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Oh crap smommy!! I hope you squashed that!! I will keep you in my prayers! I have always said it is a bad idea for ANYONE to live with you (other than your kids), it takes the romance out of any marriage and causes tension, esp. if it is in-laws or parents!


----------



## Smommy013

Oh I squashed it quick. They have plenty of other options so I don't feel bad about it.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

The issue is the fact that they would want to move in, my parents would NEVER dream of moving in with dh and I, they know it isn't a good idea. Now dh's parents well you guys know the story so there ya have it!


----------



## Smommy013

Haha my parents are the same way mrs.


----------



## PeachDaisy

Yikes! Only way either of our parents would live with us is for medical reasons...as in, they couldn't take care of themselves. Even then it wouldn't be a fun time, that's for sure!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Smommy-sorry about the bfn. There is no effing way my inlaws would be living with us. I would rather stick a fork in my eye.
Moldy-when will u start testing?
Mrs-love the names of the week. 
Peach-preseed is a wonder. I hope u o soon and catch that eggy. 
Ren-how r u making out?
Afm-its just a waiting game right now so dh and I are just practising and having fun. Its a long wknd here so I'm enjoying a 3 day wknd. Planning on getting in to my gardens and drinking some wine.


----------



## Smommy013

That sounds lovely ready!!!!


----------



## MoldyVoldy

Smommy013 said:


> I've thought about that moldyvoldy. But maybe my stress has my ovulation pushed back. I mean I did have law school exams, then I traveled to Mississippi and the day after I got back I got into a huge fight with DH. (Inlaws wanted to move in) that's enough stress to delay anyone's cycle. At least I think so

 Yeah, that's a lot :hugs: Our bodies have a way of "protecting" us, huh?



ReadynWaiting said:


> Smommy-sorry about the bfn. There is no effing way my inlaws would be living with us. I would rather stick a fork in my eye.
> Moldy-when will u start testing?
> Mrs-love the names of the week.
> Peach-preseed is a wonder. I hope u o soon and catch that eggy.
> Ren-how r u making out?
> Afm-its just a waiting game right now so dh and I are just practising and having fun. Its a long wknd here so I'm enjoying a 3 day wknd. Planning on getting in to my gardens and drinking some wine.

 I was going to test on the 22nd if AF hadn't come - but I went ahead and tested yesterday afternoon and it was BFN No biggie, I still have a few days but I am feeling like AF may be on her way!


----------



## Renaendel

Afternoon ladies. Not much to report on this end. My opk is getting slightly darker each day. I will probably ovulate on cd14 or cd15 with how the progression is happening and have my period be due around the fourth of June.

MV, I hope she doesn't show up, and that the test was just done early.

Ready, a three day weekend sounds wonderful. What kinds of things do you have in your garden.

Smommy, how did the exams go? How much longer do you have in school?

Mrs. I love your days of the week!

Peach, sounds like we are at the same point. Thank goodness for Preseed!!


----------



## Smommy013

Ren- I hope you get that egg! This could be an exciting first month. My exams went well. I made a 3.0 this semester, and I have 1 year of law school left then I will be a lawyer. Sorta


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ren-I'm not much of a gardener so I stick to the hearty perrenials like hosta, seedum (sp?), lillies and Peonies. I plant some annuals for colour but nothing crazy. I hadn't touched them up til now so I spent 3.5 hrs weeding and transplanting some today. I still have 2 gardens to do but it will have to wait. I will be in the hot tub after dd is in bed cuz I'm feeling a little sore. 
I hope everyone is enjoying their weekend!?


----------



## Smommy013

Hot tub sounds amazing ready!


----------



## PeachDaisy

I spent the day with my sister today. I thought I was going to be hard with her being pregnant. But it was a lot of fun and I found a TON of aunt outfits for boy or girl that I can't wait to buy!


----------



## MoldyVoldy

Oh Ready that DOES sound nice :D



PeachDaisy said:


> I spent the day with my sister today. I thought I was going to be hard with her being pregnant. But it was a lot of fun and I found a TON of aunt outfits for boy or girl that I can't wait to buy!

 Good for you :) Glad it was a good time.

AFM - Feeling like AF may be coming. CM is clear/white. CP is high (As of last night. CP is the only thing throwing me off lol because the height lol). CP is also closed. Sensitive nips...I actually have been having to look down to make sure i'm not leaking LMFAO. Kinda crampy. Very moody. 

I think i'd like to get a dog after we move into our new apartment. Random statement, but i'm just desperate for one and had to put it out there. :haha:


----------



## Smommy013

Well all those can be a sign of pregnancy


----------



## PeachDaisy

Due to spending 8 hours moving my hoarding great aunt yesterday I didn't get to take an OPK even though I knew I should have. I'm kicking myself in the ass now bc I may have missed my surge. I'm going to use my last 3 OPKs just in case. I know that I could still possibly catch my egg but it still bothers me. We did bd Saturday though. Now I am thinking we should bd a couple of days in a row just in case. Thoughts?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Renaendel

Your plan sounds great. How long are your OPKs normally positive for?


----------



## Smommy013

Ok so when I first saw the pic all I saw is positives and I freaked out. Darn my lack of paying attention. I think Saturday should have caught it but I would bd just in case


----------



## MoldyVoldy

Smommy013 said:


> Well all those can be a sign of pregnancy

 Me? If so, yeah. I wish the signs were more distinguishable (is that a word)? LOL

I tested today, my pee was pretty clear, kind of cloudy actually...ew. Pretty sure it was BFN. 

3 days till AF is due.


----------



## PeachDaisy

Renaendel said:


> Your plan sounds great. How long are your OPKs normally positive for?

They are usually positive for at least 2 days. This time Idk if yesterdays would have been positive or not but have a feeling it would have been considering how light the test today was. Now I'm having cramps while I sit here at work. I can't help but wonder if I'm currently Oing...so now I am worrying we didn't/won't catch the egg! I still have at least 5 1/2 hours before I will be home with DH. Bahhh I hate this!


----------



## PeachDaisy

Random question - Do any of you ladies use the app 'Period Tracker' on your phone and use the social part? If so, let's exchange usernames so we can stalk each other on there also ;)

I'm listed under Amber James.


----------



## Smommy013

I use it but only the lite version so no social for me I guess


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Peach-If you bd'd this weekend then you should be fine, remember once it is + you should O in the next 24-36 hours. Just go home and bd tonight and then maybe again in the am before work! Hope you catch it!! Oh and I am not on period tracker, is it like fertility friend?

Smommy-did you ever hear about your interview??!! 

MV-hope you get a bfp soon, 3 days that is so close!

Ready-hope you are enjoying your holiday today and happy Victoria Day! I am sure your flowers are pretty!

Ren-Sorry to hear about your fake out on the opks! Just more time for your uterus to heal!

AFM-Just chillin, I think my bb thermometer is broken, it keeps saying the same temp like 3 days in a row and then I will re-take it and it is like a whole degree + higher. I think I will make a trip to Wally world and get a new one! No signs of preg here or anything really. I am 7dpo and did poas and a bfn of course.


----------



## PeachDaisy

Mrs. Burch said:


> Peach-If you bd'd this weekend then you should be fine, remember once it is + you should O in the next 24-36 hours. Just go home and bd tonight and then maybe again in the am before work! Hope you catch it!! Oh and I am not on period tracker, is it like fertility friend?

That's the thing though is not knowing for sure my positive would have been yesterday or not is killing me! I didn't see it for myself so I guess I just need to try and cover all bases just in case.

Yeah Period Tracker is kind of like fertility friend. I just like the social part. Lol!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Peach-I know the feeling, I never caught my surge this month either and it is very annoying when you miss it!!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Peach-I am buying the tracker, we will see, I might like it better! I am always up for new things!


----------



## PeachDaisy

Mrs. Burch said:


> Peach-I know the feeling, I never caught my surge this month either and it is very annoying when you miss it!!

It's horrible! Bc then all you do is wonder if you even O'd or not :/


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Peach I am on and following you! I am under Laura Burch


----------



## Smommy013

Mrs- i did hear back and I didn't get the job. Boo. I wouldn't feel to bad about the bfn. Way early!

Peach- I hope you still got your egg though 

Afm- cd 48 no af. I've been naseous and car sick and moody and cramping. So waiting until cd 56 before I can take provera


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Oh sorry smommy! You will be a lawyer soon and I know there are plenty of people in AR that will need your services! lol I just poas cause I felt like it, I knew it would be a bfn. I am not expecting a bfp this month since I don't really know if I even O'd!


----------



## Smommy013

Thanks girl! I really appreciate the support!


----------



## Renaendel

We caught my surge! We have done it every other day including last night. Hubbs agreed to tonight and every night until my temp raise. We may not get pregnant with this new lining but are darn sure going to try.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Smommy013

That's great ren! I know you are so excited!


----------



## PeachDaisy

Yay Ren!!! Glad you caught your surge! Keep up the BDing!! :D

Smommy - Any sign of AF or BPF yet?

AFM - I took another OPK this morning and I'm still pretty sure we missed my surge since I didn't test on Sunday. We have been bding every other day though so hopefully, if I did O, we caught the egg! TWW time....the longest two weeks of every month ;)


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Awesome Ren!! Hope you get that egg!

Peach- how is your bding going? Did you stop taking opk's?

Smommy-how are you doin? Feeling ok? 

Ready-How much longer before you O?

afm-I think I am gonna poas until af shows or I get a bfp, I'll take this one for the team this time! lol So here is 8dpo and its a bfn
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Smommy013

I have no sign of either.


----------



## PeachDaisy

Smommy - I'd be going crazy! Hope you get some answers soon!

Mrs - I have one more OPK left out of my current batch. I'll probably take it tomorrow but I'm pretty sure I just missed my surge. Here is the pic with today's test as well...
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Smommy013

Well if you were bding every other day then you may have covered! And I am going crazy peach lol


----------



## PeachDaisy

Yeah we have bd'd so far on cd 9,11,13, and 15. We are going to keep at it and hope for the best!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Looks good peach, I would say you just missed the surge! Smommy I would go get a blood test, that is just how i am though!


----------



## Smommy013

I have a feeling I will get af by the end of the week. That's just my luck. Not have a period until it's time for my first anniversary


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ren-get that eggy girl! I have a good feeling about this month for everyone. 
Smommy-I hope u r wrong about that and can enjoy ur 1st anniversary 100%.
Mrs-come on bfp!!! And thk u for peeing on stuff...love it!
Peach-I think u r good girl! Lots of swimmers in there to win the race. 
Afm-o time is this wknd. Just chillin right now trying to be calm and cool about it.


----------



## MoldyVoldy

Smommy013 said:


> I have no sign of either.

 How frustrating!



Mrs. Burch said:


> Awesome Ren!! Hope you get that egg!
> 
> Peach- how is your bding going? Did you stop taking opk's?
> 
> Smommy-how are you doin? Feeling ok?
> 
> Ready-How much longer before you O?
> 
> afm-I think I am gonna poas until af shows or I get a bfp, I'll take this one for the team this time! lol So here is 8dpo and its a bfn

 8 DPO is super early! I'll be watching this thread super close now! Test, test, test!



PeachDaisy said:


> Random question - Do any of you ladies use the app 'Period Tracker' on your phone and use the social part? If so, let's exchange usernames so we can stalk each other on there also ;)
> 
> I'm listed under Amber James.

 I Have it! But my phone died last night :cry: LOL I have to get a new one this weekend. I'm so upset because I don't backup the data - so I have to start all over with my tracking! :dohh:

AFM - AF due tomorrow. Having symptoms (new ones as well that i've never had with AF). I guess i'll find out. lol. I'm pretty sure AF is coming, though.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hey gals, so I don't really know if I did O! If I add the two temps in that I discarded, for no good reason other than they were high, then it says no O, plus I never got a + opk, I could have missed the surge though. My temps are REALLY low if I did in fact O. I just wish the damn witch would show up so I can start over! I really hope that I don't have a really long cycle. I am on CD30 today, which is normally my cycle length. 9dpo so 5 more days and hopefully something will show up, either a bfp or af, at this point I don't care which just one of them! didn't test this am, I forgot, I will tomorrow!! 

Ready-yay for Oing on the weekend, that is the best time! 

Peach-How is it going, are you what 4dpo? 

Smommy-I hope you enjoy your anniversary! Hope she stays away!! 

MV-Hope you get a bfp tomorrow! Will you test in the am?


----------



## Smommy013

Well I hope af stays away for both of you, moldyvoldy and mrs.!!

And I'm not sure when she will show up for me cd 50 and my patience is gone


----------



## Smommy013

Meant to add, I woke up with sore bbs. If you wen touch a certain part I about cry. The rest is sore if you press. Cramping like twinges on left side of uterus. And my chin is broken out And dry. Even though I've been puttin moisturizer on my face for several days and nights. So any of these could be AF just as well. My headaches are back (lovely).


----------



## Mrs. Burch

I would be going NUTS, esp since you are cd50!!! That is just crazy! I believe one of my cycles was 41 days, and it sucked! Have you tested again??!! Just a thought that you might, just to see. Even a dollar store test would be good. 

TMI alert.....
I am having a TON of cm more watery than creamy, like making me want to change my undies!! I can feel it coming out, gross, I know sorry. Boobies are sore every now and then, not constant, I just hate this for all of us, why can't we just get a simple yes or no like 2-3 days after O??!! Or like everyone O's on the same cycle day and it is all the same thing, no freakin guessing! lol


----------



## PeachDaisy

MoldyVoldy - That stinks!!! Well when you're back up and running let me know ;)

Mrs. - I think I'm 2 DPO...but hell if I know! Ha!

Smommy - Test again!!!!!


----------



## Smommy013

Mrs. Maybe that is a good sign. Could you be getting ready to O? 
Preach it peach lol I know your anger lol

I will test Friday or Saturday if nothing shows up. I'm debating about letting my cycle go to 60 to see if maybe I'm resetting, but 60 is a lot of days


----------



## MoldyVoldy

Mrs. Burch said:


> MV-Hope you get a bfp tomorrow! Will you test in the am?

 I'm actually just going to wait and see if AF comes. If tomorrow comes and goes with no spotting/full AF i'll send DH to the store :winkwink:

Smommy, are you able to see a dr?


----------



## Smommy013

MoldyVoldy said:


> Mrs. Burch said:
> 
> 
> MV-Hope you get a bfp tomorrow! Will you test in the am?
> 
> I'm actually just going to wait and see if AF comes. If tomorrow comes and goes with no spotting/full AF i'll send DH to the store :winkwink:
> 
> Smommy, are you able to see a dr?Click to expand...

I may call Monday if I get a negative and no af. I mean almost 60 days and no af. Seems like something is amiss, because I had a 38 day cycle and a 44 now I'm on 50 with no af yet. 

I don't blame you for waiting to test either


----------



## Mrs. Burch

I don't think I am Oing, smommy, I did an opk yesterday and it was barley there so way neg. I am just thinking that I just won't O this cycle, if I go to 40 days then I will call dr and have them jump start me! I wouldn't mind the long cycle if we weren't ttc! lol She can stay away as long as it is going to be for 9 months, otherwise she needs to be here on time and no jacking around! lol


----------



## Smommy013

Oh ok just making sure! Waiting on af is about the most annoying thing ever


----------



## PeachDaisy

I forgot to mention that my OPK today was darker than cd 13 but not quite positive. So I'm wondering if I'm gearing up for O now. I just feel like cd 17 is awful late. I'm out of OPKs so I guess we will just bd every other day for another week just to be safe and see what happens. I just hope I actually O!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Peach I don't think 17 is super late, I usually O in cd15 or 16! Get to bding girl and I would do daily for the next 3 days!!! Hope you caught/catch it!!!


----------



## Smommy013

I don't think 17 is too late. Even with a 16 day luteal phase your still liking at only a 33 day cycle.


----------



## PeachDaisy

I guess you ladies are right. I have been having 29-31 day cycles. So it does seem possible. We did bd the last 2 days. Hubby is out for is golf league tonight so we might have to wait until tomorrow for another bd. But I am going to try and work him up to it tonight ;) If we could bd the next 2-3 days then every other day until AF is due then I think we have got to have some sort of chance! Lol!!


----------



## Smommy013

You have a much higher chance than me peach! Even if I did ovulate late, we have only bd I think 2 times in two weeks.


----------



## PeachDaisy

I make sure it happens at least every other day. If there's a day I think we will miss, we will bd two days in a row so we can skip the needed day lol. And preseed has been a savior!


----------



## Smommy013

That's nice. I think I would have to hog tie DH. Lol


----------



## PeachDaisy

Got a quickie in when he got home from golf ;) Nothing exciting but got the job done haha!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ladies I don't know how u don't freak out with the inconsistent cycles. Its crappy enough to go months ttc but throw in extra long cycles and or flip floppy ov=me losing it! Im sorry things arent simpler for you all. I so just want to see all of your bfps, scan pics and hear how si k you feel with hormones pumping through u.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

*sick


----------



## PeachDaisy

I would skip cycles when I was younger. It was AWFUL! I would be lucky to have 4 periods a year. Then as soon as DH and I started the NTNP method my cycles regulated. It was sooo weird! I'm super thankful for my for the most part regular cycles now lol!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Smommy I think you are right, I apparently am Oing soon!! My cm is getting more stretchy and cp is getting higher so prob O tomorrow or Friday. Dh is going out of town Friday-Monday so getting it in in the next three nights!! I'm preseeding too!! ;) I knew I was too horny last night, but we didn't bd cause it was late when we got to bed!! &#55357;&#56884;&#55357;&#56877;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mrs. Burch

This is my second fav positive, there is just something about that smiley face I love!!! ;) you were so right smommy!! Thanks for saying that or I could have missed the surge!! We will bd tonight and Friday, before dh leaves town!! I think 3 days should cover us!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## PeachDaisy

Yay Mrs!!! Get to BDing!!!


----------



## Smommy013

Haha your welcome mrs. At least I'm in tune with someone's body lol.


----------



## MoldyVoldy

Smommy013 said:


> Haha your welcome mrs. At least I'm in tune with someone's body lol.

 Aw, this made me LOL at first and then I :( for you.

Mrs, get it girl!! :sex:

AFM - AF is due today but hasn't shown yet. I do feel pretty crampy though. IF she stays away i'll test in a few days. The reason i'm not a testing maniac is because in Feb I had 2 positive tests and then got my period the same day I was going to call to make an appt with a midwife. I guess I just don't want to see a positive and then have AF show...and I don't want to see a negative either LOL

My boobs are pretty sensitive (I am assuming this is the new PMS symptom for me since my son weaned). Crampy. Shooting pains in my bum last night (LOL). Food aversions (could be PMS though). CM is clear/a little snotty. CP is high/wet/feels a little swollen/closed. 

I know that sounds like pregnancy but I just don't know anymore...I wish there was a symptom that ALL women got when pregnant that wasn't possible to get if it was just PMS. Like a toenail turns neon orange or something. :thumbup:

I had the weirdest dreams last night, too! Was pregnant (with twins) and could feel them move. If i'm not pregnant, these pregnancy dreams could mean that i'm just preparing for a change (we are moving to a new apartment one city over in June). And we are getting a dog. :happydance:


----------



## Smommy013

Well that's exciting about the move moldyvoldy! And those do sound like sunrooms, but the hesitation is understandable. And I agree on the symptom that all women share! It would make life so much easier


----------



## PeachDaisy

MoldyVoldy - Everything sounds promising!! Keeping my fx for you! Big props for waiting to test...as you know most of us girls aren't that patient ;)

AFM - I really HATE not knowing when/if I O'd. I wish I could temp. But I am the most forgetful person that every time I have tried I screw it all up at some point. Haaaa! I told DH that we are just going to BD again tonight and then every other day until like CD 26 just so we know his guys are there in case my body decides to be all janky.


----------



## Smommy013

Lol peach. You gotta do what you gotta do


----------



## PeachDaisy

I've decided from here on out if we don't get our BFP we are BDing at least every other day my entire cycle. It has to happen eventually!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Thanks gals, don't you worry I know how to jump on it! :haha::blush:

Peach-I know the feeling, that is just where I was, it is very very frustrating!! I am sure you just O'd the other day when you said it was darker than cd13! I would bd everyday for like the next three days then do every other until like you said! I will be doing dh every night until Friday, when he leaves. 

Smommy-I am sorry your body is sucking right now, we all have been there, mine is sucking too. I mean I am just now showing a surge on cd31 meaning at min my cycle will be 45 days but prob more like 46-47. I usually O the day after a + opk! 

MV-I don't know how on earth you are not testing, you have some willpower that is for sure. I am sorry about your + then af showing. I hope she stays away for 9 months for you, fx!

Ready-it is about time for you to jump on it too!! :haha: We will all be pretty close in the tww again! I really hope we all get our bfp's this month!!


----------



## PeachDaisy

Mrs. - Today will be 4 days in a row this week already. I just worry about lessening his sperm if we bd too much. Ya know? But, I do have a wedding to photograph Saturday from 2pm-1030pm sooooo I might go ahead and bd tonight and tomorrow so we can skip Saturday. Bc I know I sure as hell am not going to be up for it after being at a wedding alllll day. I'm excited for you that you caught your surge!! Hopefully we can get some BFP's together :D


----------



## Mrs. Burch

I agree, I would take Sat off for sure! I hope we get a bfp together!!!


----------



## Smommy013

I didn't know you were a photographer peach! That's awesome. I'm sure you are covered on the bding. I think resting your body is probably just As important. 

Mrs. That is how my first cycle with the mirena was. But if you look At the timing it basically means your body just took a extra two weeks to gear up so the timing is pretty correct. 

Afm- I've done some research the amount of breast pain I have indicates that I will get af soon. I usually don't get breast pain unless it's the tww. So maybe ovuLtion was seriously delayed due to stress? Hmm guess the next day or two will tell


----------



## PeachDaisy

Smommy - Yep I do photography on the side from my bill paying job ;) Haha! I wouldn't assume the breast pain is for sure AF. When I was pregnant in December I had breast pain thinking AF was on her way and then got my BFP. I had breast pain all the way until the week before I miscarried.


----------



## MoldyVoldy

Smommy013 said:


> Well that's exciting about the move moldyvoldy! And those do sound like sunrooms, but the hesitation is understandable. And I agree on the symptom that all women share! It would make life so much easier

 Thanks, the new apartment will be really great for sure. It's smaller than the place we are in right now, but the whole package in general in the new place is SO MUCH BETTER! :D 



PeachDaisy said:


> MoldyVoldy - Everything sounds promising!! Keeping my fx for you! Big props for waiting to test...as you know most of us girls aren't that patient ;)
> 
> AFM - I really HATE not knowing when/if I O'd. I wish I could temp. But I am the most forgetful person that every time I have tried I screw it all up at some point. Haaaa! I told DH that we are just going to BD again tonight and then every other day until like CD 26 just so we know his guys are there in case my body decides to be all janky.

 Thank you :) And Yeah, I usually am not patient. But after Feb it just has "ruined" testing every day for me. I believe it was a chemical, but I just don't know for sure.



PeachDaisy said:


> I've decided from here on out if we don't get our BFP we are BDing at least every other day my entire cycle. It has to happen eventually!

 I agree :) hehe plus every other day :sex: is fun.



Mrs. Burch said:


> Thanks gals, don't you worry I know how to jump on it! :haha::blush:
> 
> Peach-I know the feeling, that is just where I was, it is very very frustrating!! I am sure you just O'd the other day when you said it was darker than cd13! I would bd everyday for like the next three days then do every other until like you said! I will be doing dh every night until Friday, when he leaves.
> 
> Smommy-I am sorry your body is sucking right now, we all have been there, mine is sucking too. I mean I am just now showing a surge on cd31 meaning at min my cycle will be 45 days but prob more like 46-47. I usually O the day after a + opk!
> 
> MV-I don't know how on earth you are not testing, you have some willpower that is for sure. I am sorry about your + then af showing. I hope she stays away for 9 months for you, fx!
> 
> Ready-it is about time for you to jump on it too!! :haha: We will all be pretty close in the tww again! I really hope we all get our bfp's this month!!

 Thank you :hugs:


----------



## Renaendel

MV- I agree with these ladies. I am in awe of your willpower, I would be testing as soon as possible. Moving to a new better place is so nice once you can do it.

Smommy, sorry about the boobie pain. It is time to get some answers on your cycle. I am actually a little stunned that the doctors haven't been more aggressive helping you find a normal cycle. When did the docs say you could go in for help again?


Mrs burch- hooray for your surge! We get to be testing buddies this month!

Peach, I would not worry about the bedding too much. Every day actually gives better pregnancy rates if your hubby has good semen counts, than every other day. The reason why guys with crappy counts are advised to wait is that when he does his thing every day the count lowers slightly but the sperm motility and morphology increases. So you don't want to lower the count if it is already low, but if the count is normal a slight reduction in swimmers for better swimmers is a good trade off. I hope that made sense.

Ready, O is coming soon?

Afm, 1dpo, decent timing but not amazing. Hubs had some assholes at work and he came home depressed. I am cramping pretty consistently today. This was my first Postop Ovulation so I have no idea what to expect now. I still need to cut my pineapple open for tonight. I get the core and hubbs gets the flesh. Going to try and wait until at least 8dpo to test. :blush: Broken leg is healing. I get my walking brace in the mail in a few days and I can't wait!


----------



## Smommy013

Ren- I hope you leg is healing nicely. And hopefully his little swimmers won't be to upset from his hard day at work .. And the docs have said nothing about me coming in


----------



## Renaendel

Smommy013 said:


> Ren- I hope you leg is healing nicely. And hopefully his little swimmers won't be to upset from his hard day at work .. And the docs have said nothing about me coming in

They were so upset, they are still with him. :cry: we didn't get our time in, I think I am banking on just one day now...we DDT two days prior so not as hopeful this cycle.

It has been 50 days... Do they know that?


----------



## Smommy013

I'm sorry girl! You never know though. And I haven't called them yet. They just kinda proscribed the provera without question.


----------



## Smommy013

Ovulation test this afternoon. The test line turned instantly darker.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Renaendel

Wow! So you are either ovulating or pregnant! Can you DTD tonight?


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Smommy can you go get a frer? When my opk was that dark the frer was a def bfp! Try that and if it is - then I would say you are Oing. How is cp and cm? It could be af too??!! I would say if you are low and firm then it would be af if preg is -. If you are preg then a preg test would be +!


----------



## Smommy013

My cervix is medium and medium and maybe medium/ most likely closed. cm is watery/creamy. what gets me is the breast tenderness, never happens before AF. So i will bd tonight, just to be safe.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

you are killing me smommy, I need you to poas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can bring you a few! lol


----------



## Smommy013

I do have a frer, but im kinda to nervous to take it.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Well I can understand that, I was nervous too, but you can take it and see if it is positive and not wonder if you are Oing or not or take it and it is neg and then bd in case you are Oing! So it kind of is a win win, either you find out you are prego or you find out that you are just now Oing so you can bd to get prego!! this is all my opinion and you do what you are comfortable with but I am so anxious over here!! lol


----------



## Smommy013

haha mrs. im anxious too. I just dont know what to think. I mean nipple soreness two weeks before ovulation? what kinda sense would that make. grr. lol.


----------



## Smommy013

it could also be an lh surge before af. only time shall tell my friends
you dont live that far away from me Mrs. you should come on down


----------



## Mrs. Burch

I wouldn't think they would be sore two weeks before O! I can not wait of you to get your BFP!! I would come down, I love AR! Dh and I will be in Rogers on June 6-7th, I have several friends down there and we are gonna stay the night and go hang out with them! I miss Bentonville area!


----------



## Smommy013

We will see! I hope it's a bfp. And I live about 15 from rogers


----------



## Mrs. Burch

https://www.justmommies.com/articles/opk-as-hpt.shtml smommy thisis for you


----------



## Smommy013

I read it! Thank you! Let's hope means a bfp, because ovulation at cd 51 is kinda disheartening


----------



## Renaendel

Let us know!


----------



## Smommy013

I will. After the gym I'm going to take another opk. If it is still positive I will take an hpt


----------



## Mrs. Burch

YYYYEESS! (btw I just said that out loud in my office, good thing I am here by myself! )


----------



## Smommy013

Hahaha and I wish I could have heard that


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Here's a pretty accurate pic! Lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Here this one isn't turned
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 49.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Renaendel

Cute, I love it!


----------



## Smommy013

Well I got some bad news guys.


----------



## Smommy013

Looks like I won't be in the tww any longer
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## PeachDaisy

Smommy013 said:


> Looks like I won't be in the tww any longer

YAYYYYY!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!

I knew it!!! So freaking happy for you!!


----------



## Smommy013

Thanks girl! I'm in shock


----------



## PeachDaisy

Looks like it just took a little longer for the hcg to be detectable!! Eeeek!! Such exciting news!


----------



## Renaendel

Smommy013 said:


> Looks like I won't be in the tww any longer


Wohoo, but you are still going to hang out with us right? I am so happy for you!


----------



## Smommy013

Thanks I can't believe it myself.


----------



## Smommy013

Of course I'm going to hang out. Y'all are better than most of the people I know! I will probably be on here more now


----------



## MoldyVoldy

Smommy!!! :happydance::happydance: AWESOME!!


----------



## Smommy013

Thanks moldyvoldy!! Hopefully everyone get there bfp this cycle


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Oooommmmgggg I freakin knew it!!!!!! YYYYEEEREEESSSS!!!!! I'm so happy for you!!!! OMG omg!! Thanks for testing!!!! Lol


----------



## Smommy013

Hahahahaha well I'm glad you guys know my body better than me! Worked out nicely. 

Mrs . - you are making me laugh so hard right now.


----------



## MoldyVoldy

Smommy are you still reeling from the test results?? :)

How is everyone else?

AF is still staying away for now. The day is young so we shall see.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Well you knew my body Oing, I think just sometimes we don't pay attention to our own cause we don't want that or we are nervous to be let down!


----------



## Smommy013

I agree mrs! 

Moldyvoldy- I hope she stays away! And it still feels unreal


----------



## Mrs. Burch

MV-it is getting close for you to test too!!!! Hope we see one tomorrow! :)

ok so I wake up at like 2:30-3:30 every morning, with out an alarm annoying I know, so that is when I take my temp. So I took it this am and it was 97.15, I get up go pee, toss around in bed, go get a drink, go back to bed, get on FB then take my temp again and it is 96.86! WTH??!!! I thought it would be higher, I just took it cause I couldn't go back to sleep and wanted to know what it was. So why would it be lower after I get out of bed twice? I did test it with the new thermometer that I bought yesterday, so it shouldn't be a bad thermometer. I do sleep very hot, dh says I am my own electric blanket. I sweat so bad, I have naturally curly hair and in the am the underneath is always curly and a mess, from sweating. I am cold all other times other than when I sleep. So just don't know why or what would cause that?! I guess it was just interesting to me really. lol


----------



## Smommy013

Maybe it's because you sleep hot. You need to sleep girl!!!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Yes I do sleep VERY hot! It could be -50 outside and when I sleep I am extremely hot! I wake up several times throughout the night, you better enjoy sleep for the next 9 months!! YAY!! ;)


----------



## Smommy013

Haha I've been an insomniac for 4 days lol.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ooommmmgggggg!!!! Woohoooooo!!!! Smommy im sooo excited for u. Ive been mia for a day and a half and so much has gone on. Yay!!!!!!!!!!!
Mrs, ren and peach im about to join u in the tww in the next couple of days and cant wait. I so hope the rest of u get ur bfps in the next couple weeks. 
Mv-pee on something already!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Smommy013

Lol thanks ready!! So I got my blood drawn and my hcg level was at 115. Do y'all think that is ok?


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Smommy that is great, mine was only 25!! 

So I'm either 1dpo or 2dpo. I didn't put in a + opk for wed, I didn't test until 11pm which is almost thurs and really I think it was darker at 3:15 on thurs then it was at 11 on wed night. So I'll say 1dpo!! Yay for tww with peach, Ren and ready!!! I think we covered our bases, I used Preseed wed and Thursday so fx we make another baby!!
Ready are you Oing today??!! We can pee on stuff together!!!:haha:


----------



## Kmb007

I *think* I'm at the TWW, or just past it, but AF has been so irregular since October that I'm really unsure of when it is due again. 

I used to have a normal, 28 day cycle, and then suddenly I was 22 days late in November, December, January and February. Then in March AF visited very early (as in only a week or two after ending previously). And then I completely skipped April. 

My last period started May 1st, and so my calendar says I'm due to start in 5 days, but I have no idea how accurate that is anymore :/


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Smommy-r u going back for a 2nd draw? That will tell u how things are going. 
Mrs-I usually o the sat or sun so today or tomorrow?? We def will b peeing on things together! Lol
Kmb-sorry ur body isn't playing fair. Hopefully af won't be here in 5 days but ur bfp will.


----------



## Smommy013

Ready- I go back Wednesday. They said my numbers were low, but try were basing it on me being 7 weeks not 4. So of course they would look low for 7 lol

And I hope you get that egg girl. Get to bding!

Mrs.- i still can't believe you were up at 3 checking for ovulation! But I'm glad you did.

I hope you caught that egg.


----------



## MoldyVoldy

ReadynWaiting said:


> Mv-pee on something already!

 We are going out today, so i'm going to pick up a test then :) 

I'm having almost fertile looking cm, i'm wondering if that means AF is coming. I heard some women can get that clearish cm before AF.


----------



## Smommy013

I hope things go well moldyvoldy


----------



## PeachDaisy

MoldyVoldy- I had fertile looking cm before AF when I got my last BFP. So fx for you!

Mrs- Yay for the TWW!!

Afm- Since Sundays OPK was almost positive and Wednesdays was as well...we have BD'd Monday through Friday this week! We used preseed every time we bd this cycle. Going to skip today then give it another go Sunday just for luck. Fx she stays away!!


----------



## MoldyVoldy

Thanks, Smommy :)

And that is good to know, Peach!! (your username makes me think of super mario lol)

I'm getting my new phone today and am so glad. I need my period tracker app back LMAO


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Kmb-do you temp or use opk's or check cp or cm at all?! I would suggest one if not two of those just so you know when you O! I hope AF stays away and you get a BFP soon. Will you test soon?! 

Ready-yay for Oing together, get it girl and have a fun weekend!!! :sex: 

Smommy-wed will tell you more, it doubles every 48 hours. 

MV- yay for testing today!!!!

Ren-how are you holding out?! Yay for tww!!

On a side note, have any of you gals watch "the heat"?! It is the funniest movie EVER!!' My favorite!!! Hope you all enjoy your long weekend!!
Smommy I'm headed to Rogers tonight to hang out with a friend!! Love Rogers!!


----------



## Smommy013

Mrs. I have the movie! Lol it is one of my favorites no doubt


----------



## PeachDaisy

MoldyVoldy - Funny you say that about my username. My username is actually a combo of our dogs names...Peach and Daisy. We had Daisy first...and named her after my DH's grandma's previous dog. Then we kept calling her Princess Daisy...and when we got Peach, she was Princess Peach.....bc of Super Mario. So now have our Super Mario princesses ;)

Mrs. - I friggin' love that movie! Anything with Melissa McCarthy is a hoot as it is!

AFM - I will probably be away the rest of today but will try and check in before bed ;) Off to photography a wedding that is from 230-10...blehhh!


----------



## Renaendel

mrs. Not much going on here. 3dpo, too early to test. :winkwink:

Hey kmb! Hope you can get your cycles figured out. OPKs and temping is an amazing help. Good luck in your tww and for your bfp in 5 days!

I hope the wedding is nice and easy peach.

Smommy, how is being pregnant. Any new symptoms yet?

MV, :dust: I really hope she stays away and your test is positive.

Ready, woot for you joining us in the tww.


----------



## Smommy013

Ren- hope the two week wait goes well!!
I hope the two week wait goes well for everyone since it seems that almost all of you are there.

Afm- I've started to become super tired lately. I have been an insomniac. I've been having cramps sorta. Light ones more like a pressure. The pressure gets worse if I for pee very often. I think my bladder and uterus are in a wAr for space right now. Every now and then I get some light cramps in legs or in back. But nothing too bad. I got sick eating watermelon last night. So that was no fun. I'm still unbelievably bloated. Like I look like I'm already 5 months. Lol but no real new symptoms just the old ones becoming prominent

Has anyone else tested lately? Moldyvoldy?


----------



## Smommy013

I cant believe you will be in rogers!!!


----------



## MoldyVoldy

Thanks everyone :)

Peach, that's so awesome! LOL!! Love it!

I have not tested yet. After getting my new phone (samsung galaxy, WOOOOOOOOO!!!) we went and got Panda Express. So after gorging on that we decided we were done going out today lmao. So no test was bought - if AF hasn't come by tomorrow i'll get one and then test on Monday morning.

I thought she had come earlier but when I checked my underwear it was just gross cm - white and gross and somehow got on my leg. :haha:

So who knows what's going on!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Moldy-I demand that u go out and get a pee stick as I don't have patience to wait until mon. Done and done!!
Smommy-will u be going for repeat betas? Did I ask that already?
Ren-how is ur body holding out? 
Mrs and peach-when will u start peeing on things? 
Afm-I feel like the past 2 wks has gone by sooo slow which means the next 2 will drag too. I am going away this coming wknd and the one following so that will at least break it up. Dh bday is june 22 and our anniversary is the 25th so it would be great if this month worked out.


----------



## Renaendel

The body is great! I have a leg brace now so I can walk again and have freedom. Emotionally the tww is wrecking me. :haha: I can't believe I have 5 more days before I can reasonably start testing. :blush: soooo long!


----------



## Smommy013

Moldyvoldy- before my bfp I got ewcm, that's why I got an ovulation test. So maybe why you haven't started.

Ready- yes I am getting a beta done on Wednesday. 

Ren- I'm so glad you are mobile and ready to go!


----------



## Smommy013

Here is my progression. Two days difference.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Looks great smommy!


----------



## PeachDaisy

Ready - I won't be peeing on anything for at least another week ;) AF is due the 5th....so no earlier than the 1st...hopefully! Ha!!

Smommy - GREAT progression! Eeek so happy for you!

AFM - I am BEAT! It was about 85 degrees today and I spent most of it outside taking wedding pics. But it sure was beautiful! Time to post some previews then hit the hay!


----------



## MoldyVoldy

ReadynWaiting said:


> Moldy-I demand that u go out and get a pee stick as I don't have patience to wait until mon. Done and done!!

 lmao! I honestly don't either but am really trying to not obsess because all it does is stress me out. It doesn't help that I truly feel like AF is coming at any second. 



Smommy013 said:


> Moldyvoldy- before my bfp I got ewcm, that's why I got an ovulation test. So maybe why you haven't started.

 Interesting and good to know...:D




Smommy013 said:


> Here is my progression. Two days difference.

 really looks good :D

Ren, i'm sorry! It'll be testing day before you know it!


----------



## Smommy013

Thanks everyone! Glad to see that the progression looks good.

Peach- I bet it was hot but I'm glad you enjoyed.

Ready- did you o yet?

Moldyvoldy- good luck when you do test!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Smommy-I'm pretty sure I have o'd as cp his firm and closed now. We only bd'd tues, thurs and sat so we will see.


----------



## MoldyVoldy

Smommy013 said:


> Thanks everyone! Glad to see that the progression looks good.
> 
> Peach- I bet it was hot but I'm glad you enjoyed.
> 
> Ready- did you o yet?
> 
> Moldyvoldy- good luck when you do test!

 Thank you :)


----------



## MoldyVoldy

So just to update, I took a test yesterday afternoon and it was BFN. 

I'm starting to think maybe I didn't ovulate or something, despite the fertile mucus/O symptoms I had earlier in the month. For weeks i've had clear cm-snotty cm and STILL have it. Last night I had such bad lower back pain it was awful and my boobs hurt. I just want AF to show already because i'm actually quite miserable.


----------



## ab75

Omg Smommy, huuuuuge congratulations to you. Been on hols and missed so much lol xx


----------



## Renaendel

Happy Memorial Day everyone!

Sorry you feel so crappy MV


----------



## Smommy013

Thanks AB and I'm sorry Moldyvoldy! I know how unit feels to be in the dark. Hopefully you will get af or bfp soon


----------



## PeachDaisy

Last cycle at this time my boobs were already killing me. Nothing at this point. I continue to have ewcm which is odd. Especially considering my body barely produces any cm usually. I hate the TWW! Is it June 5th yet?!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hey gals, happy Memorial Day!! Hope you all are enjoying your weekend!! 
Mv- sorry to hear about your bfn. I hope you figure something out quickly. 
Ren- how are you doing? When will you test? 
Peach- I am due for af on the 7th so I can test on the 5th with you too! Yay! I hope it goes by quickly. 
Ready-hope you caught the egg!! When will you start testing?
Smommy- when do you go back for your next test? How are you feeling! I am still so veery excited for you!

Afm- my boobs are a pretty sore which is unusual for me. I did have Ewcm on sat so I am hoping that I didn't o late. Ff says I did on Friday which is what I need it to since do left that night. So I got a pretty good sunburn on the lake yesterday, face shoulders upper back and legs. My temp went up .3 degrees today, think it's from the sunburn? I mean I know if they are bad enough that they can cause fever, I don't have a fever now. My legs are actually not as red as they were yesterday. I guess it really doesn't matter in the grand scheme of things just was curious. Hope you all have ah great day and yay for a short work week!!!


----------



## Smommy013

Happy Memorial Day. And I think I will go to the doc tomorrow, considering they haven't scheduled my appointment yet and I just took a knot her digital weeks pregnancy test and it has increased to 2-3 weeks. So I am advancing. I will be 5 weeks on Friday I think. So I should know when my first prenatal appointment is.


Peach- you are due June 5th. It's not too much longer until you can test! Just keep your chin up.

Mrs. Where you on beaver lake?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-im due for af june 7 too! I will be testing probably next sun or mon as I have noooo patience. I have a busy month ahead and would like to know sooner than later how I need to behave.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Smommy I was on table rock, at eagle rock. We have a family member that owns a cabin there so that is where we go! It is like 20 min from eureka springs and just right past roaring river!! So glad to see your progress!.,

Ready heck yes this is awesome!! We have plans that weekend too and I will be testing early so I know how to act also!! I really want to poas now! Lol I'm anxious so this next week will suck. I did have implantation bleeding last time on cd10 so hope I see that again!


----------



## SMBC514

Hi everyone! Congrats to those who have received BFPs and prayers for those still waiting! This is my first ever tww. I had an IUI with ln fertility drugs on May 14. I am due AF on Wednesday but have been feeling miserable the past 2 days. I threw up in the car twice yesterday which never happens and I've been feeling like I could sleep for hours at any minute. My boobs are sore which also never happens. My mom and sister are convinced I'm pregnant but the tests keep coming back negative. Anyone else receive BFPs so close to AF and still find out they were pregnant??


----------



## SMBC514

SMBC514 said:


> Hi everyone! Congrats to those who have received BFPs and prayers for those still waiting! This is my first ever tww. I had an IUI with ln fertility drugs on May 14. I am due AF on Wednesday but have been feeling miserable the past 2 days. I threw up in the car twice yesterday which never happens and I've been feeling like I could sleep for hours at any minute. My boobs are sore which also never happens. My mom and sister are convinced I'm pregnant but the tests keep coming back negative. Anyone else receive BFPs so close to AF and still find out they were pregnant??

Sorry meant to write NO fertility drugs!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Welcome smbc! Lots of people don't get their bfps until after af is due. What tests have you used and at what time of the day?


----------



## SMBC514

ReadynWaiting said:


> Welcome smbc! Lots of people don't get their bfps until after af is due. What tests have you used and at what time of the day?

I've been pretty ridiculous with the testing! I have tried EPT, First Response, and Clear Blue using FMU. I checked my BBT today out of curiosity and it's super high for me. I'm normally around 97.4 after the ovulation increase. It is 98.9 today. I'm just scared that these are all "phantom symptoms!"


----------



## MoldyVoldy

Hi, smbc :)

How is everyone? How are you feeling smommy?

AF is still a no-show. Perhaps not breastfeeding anymore is changing my cycles. It's always possible. If only my boobs would regulate because i can't stand the sensitivity lmao. OMG tmi but i have hemorrhoids. Yes. I just said it. How gross!! I think it's the pressure i've been having in that area lol. Ewwwwww bahahahahahahahahahaha human bodies are nasty.


----------



## MolGold

Hey girls, may I join you? I am 6DPO and after few hugely dissapointing cycles, we tried clomid in this one, though it seemed not to work for me. Still, I am hopefull :)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Smbc-maybe u r one of those that shows hcg late. I hope that bfp shows soon. 
MV-the female body is a wonder! I stopped bfing in dec and it was a whole month before my tatas stopped hurting but more like 6 or 7 wks before they weren't tingling and prickling.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hey gals, hope you are having a great day and had an even better weekend. 

Welcome Smbc and Molgold! 
Smbc-those all sound very promising, I hope that you get your BFP soon, keep us posted. 
Molgold-when will you start testing? We like to poas in here!! 

Ready-how is it going? Pee on anything today? lol
Ren-how are you holding out, taking any more naps? I remember being exhausted and sleeping a lot before I got my bfp! fx for you!! 
Peach-anything new for you? 
MV-hope that bfp is around the corner for you! 
Smommy-are you going to dr today?
AFM-Nipples are a little sore and my temp is SSUUUUPPPER high. I am just wondering if it is because of my sunburn? Not that burnt anymore though so I really hope this works out! We would all have babies due around V-day, that could be fun! Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## PeachDaisy

Smbc - Hopefully you're just a slow riser when it comes to hcg. Fx for you!

MoldyVoldy - I can't remember...is AF late already?

Mrs - I hope your high temps are a good sign! Fx!!

Smommy - How's your little bean treating you?

AFM - Nothing new really. About a week until AF and all I've got going on is some heartburn and gas along with cramps here and there. Haaa! My boobs aren't swollen or sore, yet. No acne. No PMSing. So I'm staying hopeful but trying not to get my hopes too far up there. I'm so ready to test!


----------



## MoldyVoldy

PeachDaisy said:


> Smbc - Hopefully you're just a slow riser when it comes to hcg. Fx for you!
> 
> MoldyVoldy - I can't remember...is AF late already?
> 
> Mrs - I hope your high temps are a good sign! Fx!!
> 
> Smommy - How's your little bean treating you?
> 
> AFM - Nothing new really. About a week until AF and all I've got going on is some heartburn and gas along with cramps here and there. Haaa! My boobs aren't swollen or sore, yet. No acne. No PMSing. So I'm staying hopeful but trying not to get my hopes too far up there. I'm so ready to test!

 AF was due the 22nd. When will you test?


----------



## Renaendel

Mrs. Burch said:


> Hey gals, hope you are having a great day and had an even better weekend.
> 
> Welcome Smbc and Molgold!
> Smbc-those all sound very promising, I hope that you get your BFP soon, keep us posted.
> Molgold-when will you start testing? We like to poas in here!!
> 
> Ready-how is it going? Pee on anything today? lol
> Ren-how are you holding out, taking any more naps? I remember being exhausted and sleeping a lot before I got my bfp! fx for you!!
> Peach-anything new for you?
> MV-hope that bfp is around the corner for you!
> Smommy-are you going to dr today?
> AFM-Nipples are a little sore and my temp is SSUUUUPPPER high. I am just wondering if it is because of my sunburn? Not that burnt anymore though so I really hope this works out! We would all have babies due around V-day, that could be fun! Hope you all have a great day!

I am a little more tired but no bouts of total exhaustion like yesterday. Just congestion, cramps and good temps. 

Welcome smbc and MolGold!


----------



## Smommy013

Welcome everyone new! 

Ready- how is it going? Anything new going on with you? How is your 1rst born?

Mrs. If you get. Bfp this cycle you are coming to rogers and we are drinking non-alcoholic margaritas and celebrating!! Just so you know!

Peach- hopefully those are some god signs. You still got a week before af so plenty of time. 

Moldy- hopefully you are just late to the hcg game or your little bean is being stubborn!

Ren- everyhing sounds pretty good when are you going to test? How is that waking cast?

Afm- got my bloodwork done today. Haven't heard the results but I will let y'all know. I have a stuffy nose that is running like crazy. It's insane. I've still been getting dizzy. My nausea has increased, and boob sensitivity is still there. I will let y'all know the results as soon as I hear them


----------



## MolGold

Mrs. Burch said:


> Hey gals, hope you are having a great day and had an even better weekend.
> 
> Welcome Smbc and Molgold!
> Smbc-those all sound very promising, I hope that you get your BFP soon, keep us posted.
> Molgold-when will you start testing? We like to poas in here!!
> 
> Ready-how is it going? Pee on anything today? lol
> Ren-how are you holding out, taking any more naps? I remember being exhausted and sleeping a lot before I got my bfp! fx for you!!
> Peach-anything new for you?
> MV-hope that bfp is around the corner for you!
> Smommy-are you going to dr today?
> AFM-Nipples are a little sore and my temp is SSUUUUPPPER high. I am just wondering if it is because of my sunburn? Not that burnt anymore though so I really hope this works out! We would all have babies due around V-day, that could be fun! Hope you all have a great day!

Hehe, I am a bit of a POAS addict here :) The look DH has when I buy my HPTs is priceless.. ;) I want to start testing at 10 DPO which is the 31st. 
FX your high temps are a +ve sign.. yes and Vday babies would be super! :D


----------



## PeachDaisy

MoldyVoldy - Oh man! I bet you're going crazy then! I plan to test the 5th. But.....might test around the 1st knowing me...ha!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Smommy-I should have called you and meet up with you this last weekend to celebrate! We will meet for sure soon!! 

MG- dh would look at me like that if I told him how much I poas but I don't tell, he thinks I am crazy enough! lol

I might start testing around the 2nd, 10dpo, I will keep taking my temps if I wake up at the right time and see what they do!


----------



## Smommy013

Sounds good mrs! 

And my hcg was at 1440


----------



## PeachDaisy

Mrs. Burch said:


> I might start testing around the 2nd, 10dpo, I will keep taking my temps if I wake up at the right time and see what they do!

Let's hope we get those BFP's together!!!


----------



## PeachDaisy

Smommy013 said:


> Sounds good mrs!
> 
> And my hcg was at 1440

Yay!! Sounds like your hcg is great!!


----------



## Smommy013

Thanks peach! My hcg is actually 1424. Got the numbers a bit confused. So my first draw was 115 on Friday. That's a pretty huge increase. 1200% increase. That's more than doubling. Anyone want to shine some light?


----------



## PeachDaisy

Smommy013 said:


> Thanks peach! My hcg is actually 1428. Got the numbers a bit confused. So my first draw was 115 on Friday. That's a pretty huge increase. 1200% increase. That's more than doubling. Anyone want to shine some light?

Maybe there are TWO beans in there ;)


----------



## Renaendel

PeachDaisy said:


> Smommy013 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks peach! My hcg is actually 1428. Got the numbers a bit confused. So my first draw was 115 on Friday. That's a pretty huge increase. 1200% increase. That's more than doubling. Anyone want to shine some light?
> 
> Maybe there are TWO beans in there ;)Click to expand...

Yes! I hope so! What did the doctor say? :happydance:


----------



## Smommy013

I think DH might pass out of there are two! Lol. They haven't seen me yet. I will make an appointment either today or tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Holy cow Smommy!! I don't know what that means, google it! All I can think is that there is more than 1!! Keep us posted!


----------



## Smommy013

I will keep everyone posted. It's just strange you know


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Smommy that is a huge increase! I say more than one for sure.


----------



## MolGold

Wow! such exciting times Smommy!! :)


----------



## ab75

I say defo more than 1 smommy!
Had early scan today and saw heartbeat xx


----------



## MoldyVoldy

If it's twins, smommy, how exciting :D



ab75 said:


> I say defo more than 1 smommy!
> Had early scan today and saw heartbeat xx

 awww heartbeat :flower:

DH and I :sex: last night (I was hoping it would make AF show LOL) but nothing. Although the :sex: was nice :haha: .... I took a test this morning with FMU and I thought maybe I saw a shadow of a line lmao but honestly I don't think so. Bleh! 

I worked out yesterday and OMFG my legs and arms are sore. How pathetic considering I only got like halfway through the workout :dohh:

Just enjoying a tea now and going about my day. I am really tired, I woke up lots last night and had tiring dreams. Does anyone ever have dreams where you wake up and are like, "omg i'm soooo tired because of that dream"...? Or is it just me? LOL


----------



## PeachDaisy

ab - Yay for heartbeat!!

MoldyVoldy - You should post a pic of your test so we can look at it also ;) If AF hasn't shown yet there is still a chance!

AFM - Still gassy today with some lower abdominal cramps and bloating.


----------



## Smommy013

Congrats ab! I know you feel good!

I guess we will see about the multiples! Lol

Thank you molgold!

Moldyvoldy-post that pic. You may have just od late! So that may be why it's faint!

Peach- that sounds like me a couple of days before my bfp. I thought it was because I was not eating right or something


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ab-Yay I am sure you are on cloud 9! awesome!

Smommy-did you make your apt yet?! When will we find out how many are in there?

Peach-fx for you girl, I was gassy yesterday. 

Ready and Ren-anything going on with you?

MV-Post a pic!!!!!

MG-How are you?

SMBC-test again yet??!! Post a pic if you did!

AFM-My temps are the highest they have ever been, I am trying not to get my hopes up but dang it, it is hard. Boobs aren't sore today like they had been. I just need this tww to freaking hurry up and we all get our bfp's!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smommy013

Mrs.- they still haven't called me today so no appointment yet. I'm calling at 2. Lol and when will you be testing! I'm so excited for everyone.


----------



## PeachDaisy

Smommy - I am hardly ever gassy. And even when I am...it's only for a few hours, usually due to what I'm eating. Here I am 2 days of pretty much non stop gas bubbles which I can't release until I'm home...baha! And the bloating is ridiculous! So let's hope your signs are my signs and a BFP is in sight! :D

Mrs - Fx high temps are a good sign! I'm wanting to test soooo bad but know that I shouldn't. When do you think you and I should test?! ;)


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Honestly I will prob hold off on testing until I see a temp drop and then a rise again, hoping implantation. But earliest I will is the 2nd! So any where from the 2nd-4th! AF is due on the 7th, I will for sure test on the 6th as we will be in AR on that night going out with friends so I will need to know if I can drink or not!! So really I'm prob gonna start testing on the 2nd! lol All of that to say the 2nd! hahahaha


----------



## PeachDaisy

Mrs. Burch said:


> Honestly I will prob hold off on testing until I see a temp drop and then a rise again, hoping implantation. But earliest I will is the 2nd! So any where from the 2nd-4th! AF is due on the 7th, I will for sure test on the 6th as we will be in AR on that night going out with friends so I will need to know if I can drink or not!! So really I'm prob gonna start testing on the 2nd! lol All of that to say the 2nd! hahahaha

LMAO!! K well we both should test on the 2nd then :D Earliest AF is likely to show for me would be the 3rd anyway...5th at the latest. I'm still shocked that with AF only about 6 days away I have yet to have any boob soreness....not normal at all.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ok deal, Ready are you with us? Testing on the 2nd!!!! Get through the weekend, we've got this!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

If I can hold out until the 2nd but what if I sneak a test in here or there? Lol 
I will def be testing the 2nd. I have been having a lot of dreams about being pg the last couple weeks so hopefully my subconscious is getting me ready. I watched 19 kids and counting last night and was feeling emotional and thought "I could totally have 19 kids"...I smacked myself and came back down to reality lol.


----------



## PeachDaisy

Yayyyy testing party on the 2nd!!! Woo woo!!!


----------



## Smommy013

Yay tests on the 2nd!!! I can't wAit to see some positives! Yayayayay 

I have my first appointment next Thursday. Just blood work and paper work. No ultra sound :(


----------



## Renaendel

I am really having issues not testing. I had my "implantation" temp drop today and have been having uterine twinges all day. It is probably nothing but I still want to test now. Lol

Good for you ladies waiting for the 2nd!


----------



## PeachDaisy

Ren - Believe me...it's going to take EVERYTHING in me not to test. Especially when I'll be home all weekend with nothing to do. I only have 2 tests right now though...so I have got to be good!

AFM - A small change I just noticed. Shortness in breath. It feels like I've been hiking all day and can't breathe!!


----------



## Smommy013

Ohh when are you going to test ren? 

Peach- that's me right now lol. I walked to the bathroom and I'm having to deep breathe the catch my breath


----------



## Mrs. Burch

You girls can test whenever you want, we all just have to test on the 2nd! It'll make for an entertaining Monday, where we are all staring at tests!! lol Ren I think I read that you could get a bfp 2 days after your "implantation dip"!! So hopefully two more days and you will get a bfp!! I can't wait for all of us! Dang Smommy that is ssooo long away, we need to know if you have doubles in there like now!!! lol


----------



## Renaendel

Yea, I have over 100 tests at home. I am just going to keep on peeing. :winkwink:

We leave for Seattle next Wednesday and I really want to know if I am out so I can have coffee for the drive, and drinks when we arrive.


----------



## Smommy013

I know mrs! Lol


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Smommy-can you ask for an u/s?
Ren-I so hope that is bean snuggling in!
Mrs-I will be away for the wknd so I won't be able to test until mon unless I bring tests with me. 
Peach-good for u to hold out to test.


----------



## Mom2Cayden

V


----------



## MolGold

I want to test this saturday at 10dpo, but I may just be too busy then. But I can't hold on any later than Sunday :D


----------



## Smommy013

Ready-I guess asking wouldn't hurt.

Molgold- good luck on testing


----------



## MoldyVoldy

I'm so excited for everyone to test!!! :D

I'm meh about posting pics of the test - it really looks BFN and it's always a little embarrassing when a pic is posted and no can see anything. On the first one I can see SOMETHING, whether it's just an evap or whatever...the second I inverted and I can see something but the line looks thin (and hardly noticable) lol.

AF still hasn't come...although upon checking my cervix last night it felt squishy in the middle. It was hard to tell if it was lowering/opening for AF because it was just squishy in the middle - I always have a slit that's kinda "open" so it can be hard to tell.

My boobs! So sensitive/sore. If they are still adjusting to not breastfeeding anymore they need to get with it because i'm over it! lol :flower:

First one: (EW don't mind my gross thumb nail)
https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n542/RedVelvet6/answer.jpg

Inverted:
https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n542/RedVelvet6/answerinverted.jpg

BTW, my feelings will not be hurt by hearing (seeing?) "I don't see anything". It is what it is. :thumbup:


----------



## Smommy013

I feel like I see something on invert. But that is all


----------



## Renaendel

Sorry I can't see anything yet MV. If you say there is something thin there I believe you. On my ectopic I saw a line for two days before it came out for my husband and others to see.

Moll gold, good luck Saturday.

Peach, I hope the air is a good sign.

Mrs. How are you doing? How is the MIL thing working out?

Smommy, other that the breathing and the bbs how are you feeling.

Ready, :haha:at the 19 kids thing. I don't know if I can convince my hubby to have 2 let along 19. We will see what happens when he falls in love with number 1. :ninja:

Afm, a lot of new symptoms today. Sorry for the long pst. :blush: I had a headache from hell late last night, finally got it taken care of at 8p and then fell asleep at 9. 

My husband came to sleep at one. (He was prepping for our Seattle trip). It woke me up I took a sip of water and it was all I could do to not puke over the :cat:. He grabbed me a larabar and a bucket and I somehow reduced it so I didn't actually puke. Though I may have felt better if I had. 

Sleep is crap and I keep waking up to pee, so I don't know how accurate my temp is today.


----------



## MoldyVoldy

No worries :)

I'm officially 1 week late...I think this must be a weird cycle. Maybe I didn't ovulate at all.

I'm thinking about making an appt to be seen, it's time for a regular check up anyways.

Do midwives do routine check ups? Around where I live I only see midwives do prenatal/birth care and it's never really advertised whether or not they do pap smears and stuff.


----------



## Renaendel

It is an evap, it is an evap....

MV, I would not trust a MW for a Pap smear in the US. They don't ever get training for identifying cancerous cells or other vaginal anamolies.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MoldyVoldy

Renaendel said:


> It is an evap, it is an evap....
> 
> MV, I would not test a MW for a Pap smear in the US. They don't ever get training for identifying cancerous cells or other vaginal anamolies.

 Thanks, that's what I thought, so thanks for that info!

And hmmm that test looks promising. Hard to tell though! :hugs:


----------



## ab75

Good luck with all the testing ladies!
Ren, I see something xx


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Is that dried ren?


----------



## Renaendel

The test was taken at time, but I am pretty sure it is just a bad one. But for the first time in a year and a half I didn't have a blank test.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I have EVERYTHING crossed Ren.


----------



## Smommy013

Ren you get another test and you take it now! That is a line! 
Moldyvoldy- you should re test in the am as well. Heck all of you should test!!!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

OMG REN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is so a line, I sure hope this is it for you girl!!!!!!!!!!!! PEEE on something again!!!!!!!!!!!!!

AFM-boobs, well nipples, are super sensitive today, I NEVER get sore boobies. I know it is early and I am thinking I am producing more progesterone than normal and that is why they are sore, just hope it is cause there is gonna be a bean!!! Temp just keeps going up, highest it has been. I am gonna be honest, if I don't get a bfp this time I will be upset, I am just feeling like I am and I am getting my hopes up! I hate this right now but I really can't help it! I just want us all to get a bfp like today!!!!


----------



## Renaendel

Smommy013 said:


> Ren you get another test and you take it now! That is a line!
> Moldyvoldy- you should re test in the am as well. Heck all of you should test!!!

Ok here are my tests. Top is the OSOM from this morning, bottom is OSOM from SMU. My surepredict and wondfo were bfn. I won't believe it until I am closer to AF and actually have progression. Click to make bigger.

https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a548/renaendel/Tsts/th_0b2b2b33387f18a9b070800d84b592b0_zpse26b19eb.jpg

https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a548/renaendel/Tsts/th_f5d3b07d8e1cb3fb6bd5bba46f611d26_zpsf3d63d2c.jpg


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ren I did the invert and something is def there
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mrs. Burch

I see a line on all of them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Renaendel

Ok, had to share this conversations had on skype with hubby a min ago.

Me: Hcg doubles every 48 hrs. OSOM is 5-10miu sensitivity and the purple ones are 10. Best I can do is pee and wait.

Him: OK

(A min later). 
Him: PEE FASTER!!!

Him again: If it's in the house, you must pee on it!

I think he may be overstimulated, but will definitely be a good dad if anything is happening and sticks.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Awe so very sweet!!!!!!!!! Omg I can't wait to see more pee sticks!


----------



## Renaendel

Me: So now we just have to wait until tomorrow morning

Him: sigh
Him: Or tonight if you can hold your pee. 

My husband is a proxy peeoholic


----------



## Smommy013

Haha at least we can all live vicariously!!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

So just stumbled onto this video, kind of interesting. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BFrVmDgh4v4


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ren-I can't wait to see ur test in the am!
Mrs - that's a cool video. Have u watched the human sperm race (not sure if thats exactly what its called)? It shows what sperm go theu to get to the egg but in human form. It's cool


----------



## Smommy013

I watched that mrs! And that looks intense! No wonder there is only a 20% chance each month. It's a wonder it is even that high. That's a lot of effort!!!!

Ren- your hubby sounds sweet!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-I've been feeling like something is happening since this am. I had a similar sharp slicing feeling like I had with dd. And all eve I've been having crampy, pulling of my belly button type stuff. I have my hopes up (sky high) and don't want to be disappointed. 
Ren-dh sounds like he should be on this forum.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ready I am in the same exact spot! I have my hopes up very very high!! My nipples are super sensitive and my temps are so high. Also I have 2 zits, I never get zits. I know it is all from the progesterone but just hoping it is so high bc the egg is fertilized and going to implant like in the next few days hopefully. I hate getting my hopes up bc I don't want them to be let down! My 10 year class reunion is this weekend and it is at a bar and I won't be drinking but don't want all the questions ya know so I am just hoping that my not drinking pays off, otherwise I am going to be super pissed. Fx for all of us and hope we all get our bfp!
I did poas tonight, bfn of course, I couldn't help it!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Renaendel

Ooo, I hope you have it this month also.


----------



## PeachDaisy

Hey ladies! Just catching up on yesterday's adventures ;) I managed to fall asleep around 7pm and woke up at 630am. Apparently I was exhausted! I NEVER sleep that long. 

Ren- your tests def have a faint line! When will you test again?


----------



## MoldyVoldy

Ren your dh sounds adorable :D

Mrs that looks +...


----------



## Smommy013

Hey ladies!! Ready I hope that your twinges and pull are a good sign! 

Ren- when will you test again? I really think that you should soon!

Mrs. - you should poas again just in case! I hope you don't get to drink because of a positive! Good luck at your reunion!

Moldyvoldy- when will you test again? Have you talked to a doctor at all?

Afm- I hit 5 weeks yesterday so I'm just waiting until Thursday Which will be so weeks so I can go to my doctors appointment


----------



## Renaendel

Morning ladies!

Smommy, Grats on 5 weeks. Just 35 more until you baby! I can't wait to hear how your appt next Thursday at 6 goes.

MV, peach. :test:

Mrs. The test is still wet so I can't tell, there may be a line.

I did poas this morning and they are negative. Sorry guys. Maybe my period will start early so I won't have it on my trip.

https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a548/renaendel/Tsts/th_6baeab33adcfb551f02b5138eaee77c2_zpsb1ebfd01.jpg

https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a548/renaendel/Tsts/th_1a297aae24c47efea1f9a4fef8393e01_zps75098f57.jpg


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Good morning girls, hope you all had a great evening! 

Ren-you might just need a few more days!

MV have you called your dr or tested again?

Peach-have you poas yet??!!!

Smommy-yay for 5 weeks, hurry up Thursday!!

Ready-how are you today?

AFM-I am stuffy feeling today and my gums bleed a little this am when I brushed my teeth. My temp did go down, hopefully implantation like it did in March!!??!! I am so dang hopeful. I forgot to poas this am, will try to do it at lunch today! Nipples are still sore, not as sore as yesterday but still sore. I won't be drinking tonight but it better be worth it or I'll be mad, lol


----------



## Renaendel

Ok, going crazy for sure.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Mrs. Burch

I am not sure, I might see something very faint on there
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 6


----------



## PeachDaisy

Mrs. - I poas yesterday morning...BFN. Took a pic and stared at it for a longggg time. Then deleted it out of anger lol!

Ren - Looks like there still might be something! Fx!!

AFM - I'm trying sooo hard not to get my hopes up. It's just super hard! My boobs are a little swollen, but still no soreness like normal. And my BFP back in December the same thing happened. So I can't help but wonder. Still light cramps. Watery cm....in my panties but nothing whenever I wipe. I only have one test left as of right now. So....I need to hold off on testing again!! Ha!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Bfn
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Smommy013

Thanks everyone!

Ren- I saw something! 

Mrs.- I'm sorry girl. What dpo do you know?

Peach- I got everyhing crossed for you girl!


----------



## Renaendel

Ok, contacted the RE. I am going in on Monday for bloods and Progesterone, or Clomid depending on the weekend tests. :happydance:

I am stuck on what to cook for dinner.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

smommy I am only 7dpo today so it is way too early, my temp just dropped today so that mmaaayy be implantation dip but who knows. I just couldn't help but to poas!! 

It sounds like all of us have our hopes up this month, which is kind of not normal for us. We all usually just say we think we are out, I don't remember us being like this in the past months. UGH this tww. is. the. WORST!!!!!!!!!! 

Ren-Glad you called your RE! Keep us posted. I say hotdogs for dinner, I have had hot dogs three times this week! Yes I like them! lol 

Peach- fx this is better than Dec!!!


----------



## MoldyVoldy

Hey guys :) 

Good luck Ren.

Mrs., it's so early hun! :hugs:

smommy, congrats on 5 weeks :) I don't know when i'll test again. I might over the weekend if AF is still MIA. I haven't called a dr yet. If I go another full week i'll probably look into seeing someone. We are moving in a few weeks so i'm going to be busy coming up.


----------



## Smommy013

I hope things are for the best ren!

Mrs. lol oh the addiction got the best of you lol! 

Moldyvoldy- I'm sorry your body is being a B. Hopefully something will happen soon one way or the other


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-u r still super early but I like ur style!
Ren-I kind of see something but can't tell if its solid or not. 
Smommy-5 weeks...yay!!!
Mv-I would be losing my mind. I hope u get some answers soon. 
Peach-keep testing, u r no where near being out yet. 
Afm-I am pretty disconnected with this cycle. I'm not checking anything and not really paying attention to much. I did notice that stuff yesterday but now I think it was nothing. Trying to get my hopes down and just enjoy my wknd.


----------



## PeachDaisy

I want to test again in the morning soooo bad! Talk me out of it girls. Only one test left right now. Bah!


----------



## Smommy013

Wait a couple of days peach! Don't want to waste your last one way before AF. Even if you are pregnant it would be hard to tell and you would have to buy more . So might as well wait And get a nice big line!


----------



## PeachDaisy

AF is due Tuesday so only 3 days away ;) Haha I'm not helping myself at all!

P. S. Just checked cm and it's super creamy! Fx!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Wait til she is a day away!!!

Ready after this cycle I'm riding your style!!! Im so over all this crap, lol
Ren-did you test today? 

Afm- I'm out and wouldn't be surprised if AF shows early. My temp dropped way down again this am, like almost to cover line so I'm out!! Which pisses me off since I didn't drink last night!! I had a blast without drinking but still! Lol hope you gals have a great weekend!!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Quick question, my cervix is a bit "sore" like when I check it kinda hurts and when we bd last night it hurt. Think it's an infection???!! If still does on Monday I might call dr.


----------



## Smommy013

Peach I hope your signs keep going up. 

Mrs. - it may just be the position that is making bding more sore. I know if mine is lower then sex tends to hurt. 

Afm- nice bought of morning sickness this AM. Sinus infection rages on. Boo


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-sorry to hear that but it could be a big old implantation dip. No idea about ur cervix. 
Peach-if u only have one test wait until mon or tues if u can last that long. 
Afm-I took a test this am and put it on a shelf in my bathroom sink and then totally forgot about it! Lol I'm on my way out of town until tomorrow eve so no tests until mon for this girl.


----------



## Renaendel

Morning!
Ready, lol sorry you forgot your test on the counter. Ahh well we get to see your bfp on Monday instead!

Mrs. Two thoughts come to mind. The first is that DH did bump it during sex. My second thought is that you may have a little bit of scar tissue from your surgery that got irritated. Certainly see someone if it still hurts on Monday. No more temp drops for you!

Smommy, hooray for morning sickness, though sorry it feels crummy. I want to be happy for you and sad at the same time. Tis the season for sinus infections. My hubby has been fighting one off and on. Sorry about yours.

Peach! Wohoo, super creamy CM!:happydance: AF isn't allowed here in 3 days!

MV, (Talking to your body). "You let this kind woman know what is going on. It isn't nice of you to dilly dally like this! Either start, or give a strong bfp!" I don't know if it will help, but trying. :winkwink:

Afm, slept like crap but my temp went up vs down like it normally does when that happens. My tww nausea hit with full force last night. I forgot to put a little lemon juice in my water last night. At like two I took a sip and then spent the next hour debating if I needed to go sleep by the toilet. Tests are negative this morning. 4 days to Seattle.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

My only thing is that it was sore on Thursday too, I really am hoping I don't have an uterine infection again!! I'll see if it goes away!!

Ren-sorry about the neasuea hope it gets better or actually worse if you get a bfp!!
Smommy- dh is fighting sinus infection right now too. Hope it gets better and sorry about neasuea. 
Ready-have a fun weekend!!


----------



## PeachDaisy

Mrs - boo to your temp drop :(

Smommy - enjoy it all! ;)

Afm - I was good and didn't test this morning! A little nausea as of right now. Boobs still swollen. No soreness still. I feel too normal for AF or a BFP. We shall see though!


----------



## Smommy013

Mrs- keep that chin up girl! Hopefully this is your implantation dip. I'm pretty sure I was 9dpo when I did. 

Ready-- aahhhhh I can't believe you forgot it 

Ren- WOW, I think you need to take another test ASAP! 

Peach- I hope it's your bfp!


----------



## MoldyVoldy

Renaendel said:


> MV, (Talking to your body). "You let this kind woman know what is going on. It isn't nice of you to dilly dally like this! Either start, or give a strong bfp!" I don't know if it will help, but trying. :winkwink:
> 
> Afm, slept like crap but my temp went up vs down like it normally does when that happens. My tww nausea hit with full force last night. I forgot to put a little lemon juice in my water last night. At like two I took a sip and then spent the next hour debating if I needed to go sleep by the toilet. Tests are negative this morning. 4 days to Seattle.

:haha: and have fun in seattle!

AF is still staying away. I wonder if i've offended her lmao.

How has everyone's weekend been?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hey ladies!
I hope everyone enjoyed their wknds?
Can't wait to see tests tomorrow especially with double lines. 
I got back from my trip and had a great wknd. We didn't anything wild and crazy but I had a blast just spending time with my mom and sis. We ate good food, drank good wine and had lots of laughs. I took a test after 7 ish pees, hr hold and lots to drink...def bfn. The test from yesterday was bfn too. Im not too concerned as im 8dpo at best. Im having lots of twinges and cramps today which is either a result of my bowels reacting to my wknd (lol tmi?) Or things "happening" in there. If things are happening in there I prob wouldn't have a bfp until wed at the earliest but that's not going to stop me from poas. Babydust to everyone and good luck with the testing this wk.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Other "symptoms":
Lower back pain, hip pain, thirst, pains in the nether regions.


----------



## PeachDaisy

Sounds like you had a lady Ready!

Afm - I tested again this morning with a bfn still. Dumb!! Soooo I don't have a test for our group testing day tomorrow :( I know...FAIL! But I plan on buying more tests tomorrow evening at the grocery. My boobs are just now getting sore with 2 days until AF. Let's hope it's an increase in progesterone for a sticky bean and not AF ;) Can't wait to see some BFP's tomorrow!!


----------



## MoldyVoldy

So? Who tested? Post the pics!

I'm giving my body a few more days until I test again. Lol. So no testing for me until probably wednesday or friday...depends on how much money I have to spend on tests :haha:

Good luck to you guys who are testing...!!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Here is mine from this am. I am 7 to 9 dpo probably.
 



Attached Files:







20140602_064410-1.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Smommy013

You still got plenty of time ready! Mine was stark white negative at around 7


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I wasn't expecting much today especially with these tests. They are super faint for a while. I used them with dd and the 2nd line was so pail and my frers were dark. If by fri there is nothing I will know she is coming.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Pale not pail. Lol


----------



## PeachDaisy

I have this gut feeling AF is on her way....but I sure hope I'm wrong! Idk if I should spend money on tests this evening or just wait it out...

Keeping my fx for you Ready!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Here is my stark white BFN!! I am out this month temp dropped again this am and I am sure AF will be here in a few days.

Ready-Still early I am thinking it is your month!! 

MV-I think your BFP is just around the corner

Ren-any more tests?? 

Peach-I would wait, just wait and see what happens and if she is late then go buy some! 

Smommy-3 more days and we find out if there are TWO!!!!!!!

AFM-temp dropped and had a few cramps this am, just ready for AF to show, hope she comes early and doesn't ruin my weekend!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MoldyVoldy

ReadynWaiting said:


> Here is mine from this am. I am 7 to 9 dpo probably.

 Still super early :hugs:



PeachDaisy said:


> I have this gut feeling AF is on her way....but I sure hope I'm wrong! Idk if I should spend money on tests this evening or just wait it out...
> 
> Keeping my fx for you Ready!

 Like everyone says though, "you aren't out till the witch shows" :hugs:



Mrs. Burch said:


> Here is my stark white BFN!! I am out this month temp dropped again this am and I am sure AF will be here in a few days.
> 
> Ready-Still early I am thinking it is your month!!
> 
> MV-I think your BFP is just around the corner
> 
> Ren-any more tests??
> 
> Peach-I would wait, just wait and see what happens and if she is late then go buy some!
> 
> Smommy-3 more days and we find out if there are TWO!!!!!!!
> 
> AFM-temp dropped and had a few cramps this am, just ready for AF to show, hope she comes early and doesn't ruin my weekend!

 I guess we will find out sooner or later...hehe. Although it's feeling more like "later" at this point. lmao. and good luck to you - same thing I said above: you're not out till you're out. 

I opened my coconut oil to use at lunch just now and almost barfed! LOL. I asked DS to sniff it and he said it smelled delicious?


----------



## Smommy013

Moldyvoldy- the thought of sniffing coconut oil just made me want to barf lol. 

I'm so sorry ladies.. I hope af stays away for all of y'all! 

Afm- mood swings are in the up swing lol. Everybody and everything is making me lose my cool. Then I cry lol


----------



## Mrs. Burch

smommy- I have cried twice today and it is only 1!!! AF must be around the corner, this is what I do when she is about to show up!

Ok so you gals remember when I went and had blood work done for cp and I said the hospital charged $400.25, each time, and my insurance paid out $219?? Guess what I FING get in the mail today......a DAMN bill from the hospital for the remaining 181 FING DOLLARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am livid!! I hate hospitals!!!!!!!!!!!! I have my EOB's saying that I owe nothing! This better be an Fing mistake is all I have to say and I feel sorry for the person that I talk to because I am PISSED!!!!!!!


----------



## Renaendel

Taking two quick minutes from packing. Witch watch is 1-3 days. Starting femara on cd3 next cycle. Take care this next week everyone! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Burch

have fun Ren!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-first sorry about the bfn and temp drop and secondly sorry about the crappy bill. I would be up the ass in debt if I had to pay for everything. It just sucks that u guys have such a shitty healthcare system. Of course I do pay a riDICKulous amount of taxes on EVERYTHING!
Peach-there is still time...fxd for u. 
Smommy-sorry about the nausea but its a great sign. 
Ren-happy packing and have a great week. 
Mv-here's to hoping ur bfp is around the corner.
Afm-I'm pretty sure I'm out but ill keep peeing on stuff for a few more days. Dh and I are going away this wknd (I really have done nothing since I was pg but now 2 wknds in a row away) and if im not pg that means I can celebrate with a few drinks. If I am we will be celebrating another child. Either way its a win win for me.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ren I have the same philosophy this weekend!! If AF shows then I am drinking with my girlfriend and if not then we will be celebrating!! Here is to the week going by quickly and an exciting weekend!


----------



## PeachDaisy

Mrs. - I got a $500 bill from my OBGYN in January for the pregnancy I lost in December, and then they tried sending me to collections. I called flippin' the eff out and they said, and I quote, "Oh we didn't know you miscarried, we will drop the bill." Really?! I saw YOUR doctor how in the hell didn't you know? I know it's not the same as the hospital....but I totally get the frustration of the ridiculous charges, especially if you have paid them already or they show paid in full elsewhere. Irks the hell out of me! Lol!

AFM - I know I still have some time...but still you girls know how hard it is to have faith when you're pretty sure af is on her way! I may swing by the dollar store and see if they have some cheapies I can grab for now. Bc Idk if I can just sit and wait but I don't want to spend a lot of money on frer's right now haha!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Peach-that would def make me so angry! That is a good idea on the cheapies.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

So thought AF had shown up, felt cm down there. Well I go check and it's freaking ewcm and cp is high??!!!! Wtf. I'm so over this dang cycle hurry up and show up and let's move on, please and thank you!!!


----------



## lizlovelust

Hey ladies! Been wondering where you all went after Abiis thread! I'm currently still waiting to O... And I'm CD31... Ugh I need to get clomid again to try


----------



## Kmb007

Currently I am 19DPO and 5 days late, according to my P tracker app.. When would be a good time to start testing?


----------



## ab75

Now! You must be strong, lol, I could never wait that long xx


----------



## MoldyVoldy

Smommy013 said:


> Moldyvoldy- the thought of sniffing coconut oil just made me want to barf lol.

 :haha:



Mrs. Burch said:


> Ok so you gals remember when I went and had blood work done for cp and I said the hospital charged $400.25, each time, and my insurance paid out $219?? Guess what I FING get in the mail today......a DAMN bill from the hospital for the remaining 181 FING DOLLARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am livid!! I hate hospitals!!!!!!!!!!!! I have my EOB's saying that I owe nothing! This better be an Fing mistake is all I have to say and I feel sorry for the person that I talk to because I am PISSED!!!!!!!

 Daaaaang. Sorry but I had to LOL a little when you said, "I feel sorry for the person that I talk to"...:haha:



Renaendel said:


> Taking two quick minutes from packing. Witch watch is 1-3 days. Starting femara on cd3 next cycle. Take care this next week everyone! :hugs:

 Have fun!



ReadynWaiting said:


> Mv-here's to hoping ur bfp is around the corner.
> Afm-I'm pretty sure I'm out but ill keep peeing on stuff for a few more days. Dh and I are going away this wknd (I really have done nothing since I was pg but now 2 wknds in a row away) and if im not pg that means I can celebrate with a few drinks. If I am we will be celebrating another child. Either way its a win win for me.

 Thanks. And have fun!

Kmb, you can test now :) And post pics...:flower:

AFM - CP is high...I guess soft because it's pretty much flat with the walls of my vagina and it's closed. If i'm not pregnant I must have not ovulated. CM on cervix is white. Occasionally when I wipe CM is snotty.

Mah bewbs are sensitive still. ARRGHHH if this is a new PMS symptom it needs to go away! I don't like this at all. lol I feel so bad for people now when they say they have sore boobs. I really never knew sensitive nips and sore breasts was so bad during "pms". Eeeeepppp!

As for testing, meh I don't know. DH gets paid this week and after I pay bills i'm going to get myself some tests. 88 cent tests, here I come! lmao


----------



## Smommy013

Mrs - sorry about the crazy bill that is ridiculous. And you may want to take another hpt test 

Moldyvoldy- when will you test again? 

Peach- you should do the cheapies! I think it is a good idea


----------



## PeachDaisy

I didn't buy cheapies. I'm being the crazy lady who is going to wait it out! I just have this feeling she's going to show soon. I have an appointment with my OBGYN Friday anyway...nothing pregnancy related, but a follow up pap since I had LEEP. Fx the bad cells are still gone! Maybe I can wait until then if AF doesn't show and they can surprise me with the news ;) Haaa wishful thinking!


----------



## MoldyVoldy

Smommy013 said:


> Moldyvoldy- when will you test again?

 This weekend AF will be 2 weeks late. So i'll test this weekend.

Peach, that would be a great surprise! :D (and I was wondering if you had a WiiU...and if so, have you gotten the new mario kart 8?)


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Good morning gals!!! SO I called the hospital and it was a mistake on the billing! Thank goodness for them or I would have been HOT!!!!!! :growlmad::devil::finger:[-X They make my blood pressure high! :wacko:

Peach-good idea! Friday isn't that far away, that is what I would do!

Smommy-I took an opk and it was negative, I was thinking of calling the dr and if I don't start on Sat then getting something to start my cycle and take it on Monday. I am just ready to move on to the next cycle. 

MV-yay for testing this weekend!

kmb-:test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test:

Liz-welcome back, this cycle I O'd on cd 32, but it was after a cp, if that was normal I would go crazy. I would talk to your dr!

Ab-hope all is well with you and baby bean!! 

Ready-how are you holding out? Did you poas today?

AFM-cp is high, almost can't reach it, and cm is creamy and ew! It is weird really, tmi alert, it is like little white clumps creamy and then kind of ew stretchy. I have no idea and honestly my patients are wearing thin! :shrug:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hi ladies!
Liz-glad you found us! 
Kmb- I agree with the ladies! Test girl test!!!
Ab-how are u and bean? Almost 9wks!
Mv-are u testing again?
Peach-I know how u feel. I feel out already but do have a ton of tests so im using one in the am only. 
Mrs-good news on the bill. I would have been breathing fore if I was u. Sorry ur body is being like this but maybe its just gearing up to show u that bfp?
Afm-bfn this am and not hopeful. I thought stuff was going on but any time ive been pg I have sore boobs and big blue veins around 9 to 11dpo and there is nada. Oh well, I get to enjoy my wknd in other ways. On to month 8...I should probably see my dr.


----------



## J2cap

First time ever doing the combo clomid 100mg and ovidrel. I had massive pressure at my abdominal area the day of the big O. It's been 5dpo and since then my nipples and boobs has been super sensitive. And I have been getting stomach aches around the belly button and still cramping. Has anyone done this combo and felt any of these side effects or symptoms? Starting tomorrow it'll be a week since my shot and I will start monitoring the HCG levels. We are Praying and hoping this will be the month. It's been 4 years! TIA and good luck to all!!!


----------



## lizlovelust

Mrs. Burch- yea I'm deff going to tAlk to my doctor again soon. I think I may O soon! Temp dropped today and CM is so watery I thought I peed myself! 

FX for everyone!!


----------



## ab75

Hi ladies, keep popping in to check for your bfp's!
I'm doing good thanks, feel constantly nauseous and bloated so all good lol.
Hope you all get your bfp soon xx


----------



## ReadynWaiting

J2cap-I have no experience with meds but I really hope this is ur month. 4 yrs is a long time to wait. 
Liz-I really hope ov is here and u can get on with this cycle.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Af entered!! I'm actually ok with it. On to a new cycle!!! Dr said we need to wait one cycle anyways. Glad that devil of a cycle is over!! Peach ren Mv ready and the rest hope you get your bfp soon


----------



## MoldyVoldy

Mrs. Burch said:


> Af entered!! I'm actually ok with it. On to a new cycle!!! Dr said we need to wait one cycle anyways. Glad that devil of a cycle is over!! Peach ren Mv ready and the rest hope you get your bfp soon

 Good luck next cycle, Mrs. Sorry AF showed, though. Good luck!

I'm really wanting a beer or two tonight while DH and I watch Breaking Bad...but...what if i'm pregnant?! Times like these make me :cry: from the not knowing, LMAO


----------



## Smommy013

Sorry mrs! At least you can move on to next cycle.


----------



## PeachDaisy

Bummer Mrs :( hopefully next cycle is better!

Still no AF for me yet. Just a little discharge that has me checking constantly. Friday is welcome to hurry so I can find out at my doctors visit!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-sorry about af.


----------



## inatina55

Is it just me or were all the pregnant people out today....ughhhh.
Here is goes.
1 DPO: nothing
2 DPO: nothing
3 DPO: slight cramping
and then BOOM...
4 DPO: nausea, temp rise, cramping, sensitive/sore nipples, constipation, and ive been pretty dry also. i have no idea if dryness is good or bad.

I was convinced i missed the big O this month, but now im not so sure.
What do you guys think?


----------



## Kmb007

The reason why I can go so long without checking is because I work a ton and I'm barely home! When I am home I am usually trying to sleep. I'm usually an insomniac, but lately I have been exhausted by 2 am (Which is really early for me.. I usually am awake until at least 5/6am.. Thank you noc shift). 

As for symptoms, I've been increasingly dizzy. Usually it goes away when I lay down, but now the whole room spins whether I'm lying down or standing/sitting. I have been nauseous, slightly crampy, and achy. I've attributed it to my job; I'm a nursing assistant, so I am constantly on my feet. 

I guess we will see though :)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Inatina-welcome! Are you sure of when u ov'd? 4dpo with pg symptoms sounds incredibly early. I hope u r on the rd to ur bfp.
Kmb-pls test!!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Sorry it's blurry but def bfn.
 



Attached Files:







20140604_061907-1.jpg
File size: 49.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Kmb007

I have to wait until I go into town next. I live about an hour away from any kinda of Walmart or that type of store. I have a Safeway and Rite aid here, but being as I live in a small town where EVERYONE knows me, I'd rather go where I can not be asked a million questions :) my town is nosey haha.

Currently feeling so nauseous, but also hungry/not hungry, if that makes sense? Like I am wanting foods, but I am not hungry at all.


----------



## MoldyVoldy

inatina55 said:


> Is it just me or were all the pregnant people out today....ughhhh.
> Here is goes.
> 1 DPO: nothing
> 2 DPO: nothing
> 3 DPO: slight cramping
> and then BOOM...
> 4 DPO: nausea, temp rise, cramping, sensitive/sore nipples, constipation, and ive been pretty dry also. i have no idea if dryness is good or bad.
> 
> I was convinced i missed the big O this month, but now im not so sure.
> What do you guys think?

Welcome and good luck :)

Good luck, Kmb. Maybe these are good signs! :flower:



ReadynWaiting said:


> Sorry it's blurry but def bfn.

 :hugs:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Kmb-sounds like you are pg.


----------



## Smommy013

Kmb sounds promising!! 

Ready- sorry about the bfn :(


----------



## lizlovelust

Hey ladies I think I'm about to O? Temp dropped lots and I have loads of watery CM, I know I hVent Oed yet as I have zero symptoms so far and I always have sore boobs After


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hey girls, you are all so nice!! I hate pms, I cried twice yesterday cause a good friend had a baby on Friday and I went to go see him and as I am holding him looking at him I just started crying, then the mom was telling me about her job, crazy story, and I started crying. I hate being a girl lol!! 

KMB-I really just need to you focus on what I am saying...... :test::test::test::test: did you understand that??!! :haha::haha: 

Liz-hope you catch the egg! fx

inatina- 4dpo is early to have symptoms as you don't usually implant until 6-12 dpo. The boobies being sore and everything would just be from the increase in progesterone, temp spike, maybe you O'd early. fx for you

Ready-sorry about the bfn af is due on Friday?! So you are 12dpo? Keep us posted

Smommy-tomorrow is the day!!! what time? I am so excited can't wait!!

Peach-yay hope she stays away only two more days!!!!!!!!!

mv-are you testing or calling a dr soon???!!!

So I told dh it is on like donkey kong this month and he just goes "ok, sounds fun" he is funny! I am not going to temp, it just is too much for me and then I don't sleep well. I will check cm and cp around O time and do an OPK to confirm but that will be it! Hope to see some BFP's before the weekend!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-I always cry like a baby around af time. 
I think I am more like 9 to 11 dpo at most just based on past cycles. I didn't chk much of anything other than the 24th cp was soft and open and the next day it was firm and closed. My cp is usually soft and open the week pre ov and then goes firm after ov. That would put me at 10 dpo today if the 25th was ov day.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Awesome, that means there is still time!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smommy013

There is lots of time ready!

Mrs- I'm sorry your emotions are tormenting your sole. Being a girl has it's downside! And my appointment is at 9:10. Very random time


----------



## Mrs. Burch

So we should have an update from you by 12!!!???!!! lol


----------



## PeachDaisy

Still no AF here! Creamy cm still. Sore boobs. A little nausea. But that's about it. I just want to know!!


----------



## PeachDaisy

Andddd some spotting has appeared, but only when I wipe. Pretty sure AF is going to show any moment now :(


----------



## Smommy013

Lol yes mrs. Hopefully before then 

Peach- I'm so sorry girl


----------



## PeachDaisy

I'm not going to let my hopes down until she shows full force. I only had a little spotting the one time I wiped. Nothing since. I did check my cervix for cm yesterday...maybe I just irritated my cervix a bit? Who knows...I might be keeping my hopes up for nothing :/ We shall see I suppose!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Smommy-I can't wait to hear what all is happening in there. 
Peach-my fingers are still crossed for you.


----------



## Smommy013

Thanks ready!

Very irritated and need to vent. I told DH I want him and MY mother to be in delivery room. DH said his mother would have to come in. I said hell no! He the. Proceeds to tell me that I can't have my mother in there. 1 I'm giving birth so I will be damned if I don't have my mommy. 2. His mother has no place there at all! 3. I'm the one pushing a watermelon out of my vagina. My opinion matters more!

Sorry for the language, but so irritated


----------



## ab75

Smommy I would be angry too, like you said, its upto you who you have in the delivery room with you. Xx


----------



## MoldyVoldy

Mrs, Emotions are so annoying! I hear you, LOL! And yes, i'll be testing again this weekend. If it's negative i'm unsure if I should wait until AF would show (like if I just didn't ovulate) or if I should try to be seen by someone.

Smommy, Hahaha 9:10. I've had appts where I almost felt like mocking them and saying, "oh, is 10:22 ok?" or something :haha:

Peach, 
It's not over till it's over. I'm thinking of you!

Smommy, About your DH - it really IS your choice. It is your pain to go through and your body that will be exposed. Your DH is being (hopefully momentarily) selfish. Maybe it will be possible to have her in while your labor for a bit, then when it's time to push she can be shown out. :hugs:


----------



## PeachDaisy

Smommy - He should respect your decision. You've you've still got awhile so he will have to get over it by then. 

MoldyVoldy - Thanks lady! I need as much crossed as possible!

Afm - Still a whole lot of nothin since my one wipe of pink. Idk what's going on. Hopefully they test me at my appointment tomorrow so maybe I will have some answers then.


----------



## lizlovelust

Hmmmm, do you think I Oed yesterday??


----------



## MoldyVoldy

PeachDaisy said:


> Smommy - He should respect your decision. You've you've still got awhile so he will have to get over it by then.
> 
> MoldyVoldy - Thanks lady! I need as much crossed as possible!
> 
> Afm - Still a whole lot of nothin since my one wipe of pink. Idk what's going on. Hopefully they test me at my appointment tomorrow so maybe I will have some answers then.

 Maybe it was pregnancy spotting :happydance:


----------



## PeachDaisy

MoldyVoldy said:


> PeachDaisy said:
> 
> 
> Smommy - He should respect your decision. You've you've still got awhile so he will have to get over it by then.
> 
> MoldyVoldy - Thanks lady! I need as much crossed as possible!
> 
> Afm - Still a whole lot of nothin since my one wipe of pink. Idk what's going on. Hopefully they test me at my appointment tomorrow so maybe I will have some answers then.
> 
> Maybe it was pregnancy spotting :happydance:Click to expand...

Let's hope so!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Smommy- I know exactly what you are saying. There is no way in hell mil will
Come in I don't give a f what dh says!!! I got your back girl!!! He'll have to just get over it and move on!! Lol 
Now I NEED to know what dr said!!!!!!!!!!!

Peach-yay so happy she is staying away!!!

MV glad you will test this weekend. If neg I'd call a dr. 

Ready-test today??!!

Afm- had a great girls night last night and had a few too many beers lol I've really become a light weight 4 and I was drunk lol AF still I. The house but she's headed out of town. My periods are so good now. I use to not be able to move and would take med every 4 hours for pain for like 4 days and I get very light cramps before she comes and then nothing after that! Amazing what happens when you get cleaned out lol


----------



## namaste

Hey ladies! Mind if I join in? I'm going crazy here! 12dpo and I'm having symptoms that don't completely line up with what happens before AF (which should have come today or any day now) BUT I got a :BFN: yesterday AM :(

My chart is in my signature... any insight would be much appreciated!


----------



## PeachDaisy

Liz - I'm not good at reading charts so I'm not of much help :/ Maybe one of the other girsl will be able to help!

SMommy - I agree with Mrs....we need to know doctor results asap!! ;)

Namaste - Welcome to the group!! Don't count yourself out until AF shows. A lot of ladies don't get a BFP until after their missed period. Keeping my fx for you!!


----------



## PeachDaisy

More spotting :( Swear she's sneaking up. I just know it.


----------



## Smommy013

Thanks for the support guys! And peach I hope it's a good sign! 

Afm I just got my blood drawn and they discussed financially everything. Not to much really ! Next week they will go over the blood work and I get an ultra sound to hear the heart beat and to get my due date!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Smommy-there is absolutely no way mil would be present during labour and birth. You want only those that u r totally comfortable with and can be at ur worst around and now that nothing u say or how u act will offend them. I don't know ur views on pain meds but for me I go med free and I would have punched mil or ripped her a new asshole if she was there. Lol
I think u should go back to dr and demand an u/s so we know how many beans u have in there!!
Namaste-welcome! If ur chart was perfect than I would say imp dip 2 days ago and a bfp woulf show by sat. GL
Mrs-I haven't a girls night out in forever! I hope u had a blast! 
Peach-I hope that bean is burrowing in a causing the spotting. 
Ren-how are u?
Mv-any testing?
Afm-no test today as im sure I'm not pg. I may test tomorrow or I may not. My heart isn't in it so I don't need to see the blaring bfn.


----------



## Smommy013

Ready you just made me laugh really hard. My mil gets offend over the littlest of things. She is one of those people. So I would be so uncomfortable with her there. It would not be good for labor. And I think we can all wait 1 week. My appointment is at 1:30 next Thursday!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

ummmm Smommy NO NO NO we can NOT wait one more week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PeachDaisy

It's official...the :witch: has arrived :(

I think I'm going to try temping along with OPK's this month. Wish me luck bc last time I tried to temp I jacked my chart all up!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Peach- sorry girl! Just remember to take it at the same time EVERY day AS SOON as you wake up. keep the thermometer on your bed like by your pillow, that is what I do. Although I am not temping this month, I have since we started though so I am taking a break. It is nice to know exactly when you O'd or you can kind of tell when you are getting ready to O once you know your pattern.


----------



## PeachDaisy

Mrs. Burch said:


> Peach- sorry girl! Just remember to take it at the same time EVERY day AS SOON as you wake up. keep the thermometer on your bed like by your pillow, that is what I do. Although I am not temping this month, I have since we started though so I am taking a break. It is nice to know exactly when you O'd or you can kind of tell when you are getting ready to O once you know your pattern.

The disappointment never gets easier, that's for sure.

I put my thermometer on my night stand this morning bc I just had a feeling AF was on her way. Weird how I knew. I bought it awhile back and tried one month but got off track bc of work stuff. So I'm hoping to do it right this time around!


----------



## namaste

PeachDaisy said:


> It's official...the :witch: has arrived :(
> 
> I think I'm going to try temping along with OPK's this month. Wish me luck bc last time I tried to temp I jacked my chart all up!

Good luck with the charting! My first few months didn't go very well because if I took my temp even a half hour later than usual it would be way off and I didn't cross-check with CM or CP at all so I couldn't get any good reads. Just make sure you take it at _exactly_ the same time every morning and after a good stretch of sleep (at least 3 hours). Sometimes I find that when I've been sleeping restlessly my temp is a little higher.


----------



## Smommy013

I'm so sorry peach! Hopefully charting this month will help out!

Mrs.- hahaha well it looks like we don't have a choice but to wait.


----------



## lizlovelust

I'm so confused on if I Oed or not yesterday. I hope I did, I had all the symptoms... I guess I'll see if my boobs start hurting or not.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

liz I would say you did, according to your temp spike.


----------



## lizlovelust

Yay! We BDed yesterday too, maybe we will finally have caught the egg for once?


----------



## ab75

Sorry peach xx


----------



## MoldyVoldy

:hugs: peach

I tested this morning and it's negative. I think that I must have not ovulated so i'm waiting for AF. DH surprised me though and said "yeah but I don't think pee sticks work for you"...lol. It's true that with DS hpt's didn't work for me until 16 weeks and even then they were faint. 

So...i'm just on witch watch right now.


----------



## namaste

Hey ladies - I took my temp this AM and it seems to have dropped a bit but it's still above the coverline... cervix still felt high and soft yesterday and typically before AF it's pretty low and hard. Chart is in my signature if anyone wants to see it. 

Any thoughts? I'd appreciate any insight at all!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Namaste- not much can be determined about charts past the point of ov unless you have temps up for 18 days or more. But even that is not 100%. Gl girl
Peach-I think Im not far behind u. 
Mv-I hope af stays away.
Afm-bfn this am but on a high note im heading out of town for the wknd with dh for some one on one time. Its been over 2.5 yrs since we have with no kids and no families. Pretty excited! 
Have a great weekend and talk to u all sun!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Just dropping in quickly, been super busy today. Peach sorry about af, she got me too! MV sorry about bfn hope she stays away and it is just like you last preg. Ready have fun this weekend and don't over "extend" yourself! lol ;) Hope you all have a wonderful weekend and I am going to have some drinks tonight!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

nam-sorry about your temp drop, mine does that before af shows up, hope that isn't the case for you though.


----------



## Smommy013

Sorry about the tempt drop! 

Have fun ready!!


----------



## Kmb007

Well af is still not here for me, which is a good sign. I'm heading into town tonight or tomorrow and I'll pick up some tests. Should I still wait and test with first morning urine, even if I'm 9-10 days late?


----------



## MoldyVoldy

Kmb007 said:


> Well af is still not here for me, which is a good sign. I'm heading into town tonight or tomorrow and I'll pick up some tests. Should I still wait and test with first morning urine, even if I'm 9-10 days late?

I say yes...because what can it hurt, right? GL :flower:


----------



## Smommy013

Good luck kmb- I was 1 day before period and tested positive at 2 pm. However i did hold it for like two hours.


----------



## MoldyVoldy

Knowing my luck AF will come the day we are moving...LMAO. How awful.


----------



## namaste

Just as I feared... AF showed up today :(

Guess we will just have to try again in a few weeks!


----------



## Smommy013

Sorry that af showed up nam!

Moldvoldy- wouldn't that be one heck of A note!


----------



## Kmb007

Well ladies, I tested today and got a BFN :( So I guess I'm just waiting for the witch to arrive super late.. unless there is still a chance for a bfp to show up?


----------



## MoldyVoldy

Kmb007 said:


> Well ladies, I tested today and got a BFN :( So I guess I'm just waiting for the witch to arrive super late.. unless there is still a chance for a bfp to show up?

 I think so. My fingers are crossed for you :)

Just to update on my situation: I have not had AF show yet. Yesterday when I wiped I had brown discharge so I thought, "ok! AF came!" ... but then nothing more happened. Even the brown has gone now. :wacko: So unless AF shows I have an dr's appt for the 13th (Friday the 13th, Eeeee! LOL). It's time for a general checkup anyway.


----------



## lizlovelust

Hey ladies, temp dropped again and my CM is watery again.... Ugh maybe I haven't Oed yet? I hate my body! Lol


----------



## Smommy013

Moldy- maybe implantation? Maybe you Od late?

Kmb-could ypu have Od late?

Liz- do you have any opks?


----------



## lizlovelust

Smommy I ran out! I need to pick up some more! :(


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Sorry about the bfns and af showings. Af showed sat right in the middle of our getaway. On to another month but this one will include a visit to the dr. Im probably due for a pap and will ask for some further investigating as to why we have gone thru 8 cycles with nada.


----------



## lizlovelust

Ready I've gone through almost three years of nada :( PCOS lady here! It sucks! I need to get more testing done.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hey gals, hope you all had a wonderful weekend! Sorry about BFN's and AF's coming! 
Ready-hope she didn't damper your weekend too much. 
Smommy-how are you doing, still sick?
Ren-Did you have fun in Seattle? 
Liz-sorry your temps are crazy.
MV-Hope she doesn't show when you move, that would suck. 
Peach-How are you doing? Holding out for O.
KMB-sorry about BFN. Hope you get a bfp soon. 

AFM-we had a great weekend, got a lot of work done at our house. Redoing the bathroom so it is fun, dh and I like to do that kind of stuff. I paint and he does the hard work! ;) We are just having fun until O time, I will prob start using OPKs this coming weekend. Hope you all have a great Monday!


----------



## lizlovelust

Can being sick make your temps drop? I think I'm coming down with a cold :(


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Liz that usually makes them go up


----------



## lizlovelust

Hmmm weird. Guess I'll wait it out!


----------



## Smommy013

Sorry about AF ready. 

Mrs- that does sound like fun!!


----------



## Wishing_

Hey ladies!
Sorry for disappearing. It turned out it was a miscarriage on April 4th. Since then I tried forgetting about TTC. But its hard. Af showed up last month. She showed her ugly face on the 4th and ended on the 7th like the miscarriage which I thought it was weird. My cycle is now 34 days according to the app. I'm about to be 3 days late. Nothing is coming out but discharge and vomit, every now and then.

If I am reading correctly Smommy congratz!


----------



## ab75

Sorry for your loss wishing. Hopefully your late as your having your rainbow xx


----------



## PeachDaisy

Hey ladies! Sorry I've been away the past few days. I had a super busy weekend!

Namaste - Sorry about AF :(

Wishing - You've been missed! Sorry to hear about your mc :( Hang in there!

AFM - AF just left yesterday. I already screwed up temping bc we had a yard Sale Saturday so I was all off of schedule this past weekend. Oh well!!! So now just need to get my OPK's and wait for O!


----------



## Smommy013

Thank you wishing- I am sorry to hear about your miscarriage. I hope you have a rainbow baby this cycle.

Peach- temping is way too hard. I hope those opks will work for you


----------



## Wishing_

Thank you ladies. Af is still not here. I'm just feeling like a pressure on my right hip and my lower abdominal just feels weird.

Peach - I also did yard sale. Well I helped my mother-in-law with her yard sale.
Smommy- How far along are you? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Smommy013

Wishing- oh it's no problem and I will be 7 weeks on Thursday


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Wishing- sorry to hear about your mc, hope you get your BFP soon. 

Ready and Peach-I don't like waiting for this O time but soon enough we will be and we can saddle up!! lol 

Smommy-so ready for Thursday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ren-how are you doing? Did you start clomid this month?


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Smommy-have you told anyone yet? How did you end up telling dh?


----------



## Smommy013

I've told almost everyone that I know. I haven't posted on Facebook. I can't keep a secret if someone paid me. 

And I texted DH and told him that something had happened and I was going to his work to talk to him. Then I showed him the test.. He was scared that something was wrong lol


----------



## MolGold

Hi girls, I am fresh out of AF which was weird this cycle. still thinking whether I should try again or get my tubes scanned. All the best to everyone in TWW!! *dust*

and Sorry for your MC, Wishing. I hope you are felling better now..


----------



## Mrs. Burch

MG-glad she is gone and you can join us on waiting to O! 
Smommy-I am sure he was scared something was wrong, lol. 1 more day!!!!!!!!!!!!

AFM-poas (opk) this am and - but couldn't resist. So I will continue to poas until it is + and we will start bding everyday on Sunday until Wed or Thursday to try and catch the egg!! happy hump day!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hey ladies! Sorry if I am a little mia over the next few weeks but this month is ridiculous for me. I have birthdays and family stuff out the wazoo plus a fundraiser this weekend that I am organizing, seminars and workshops...the list goes on. The kids have been sick for the past few days and I am pooped already. 
I had a conversation with dh that maybe I should go see the dr just to make sure all is good with my eggs and he said I just need to let things happen. I am not a person that has any patience and as everyone around seems to be pg I feel like maybe its not in the cards any more. I am not feeling down just wondering if I am getting too old for it to happen. At this rate ill be 37 having another baby and wonder if I am pushing it? I don't feel whatever 36 is supposed to feel like but science tells us that it becomes even more difficult with every year that passes. I am ready for another but maybe my body isn't. Just blabbing over here. I know some of u ladies have been lttc and 8 cycles is nothing and most of u haven't even had the great blessing of having a child yet and so I'm whining for no good reason. 
I truly hope your rainbows and beans come very soon.


----------



## squishmich

Today is 16dpo for me. I've been experiencing sore boobs and cramps all day. This evening, a little brown discharge (sorry TMI). I've done like 5 tests in the past 5 days....all bfn. 

What do you think the chances that I'm pregnant? I'm TTC for a year, PCOS and starting to loose hope.


----------



## lizlovelust

Hey ladies,

So need an opinion to see if you think I actually Oed or not? If so what day? I can't wait for this cycle to be over lol so I can start clomid again.


----------



## MoldyVoldy

AF came a couple days ago for me. No more waiting! lol. I'm guessing not nursing and stress caused me to O late :)


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Sorry to all you gals that af came. Hope we all get our bfp's soon!!

Ready-Glad to hear you are staying busy, that may just be what you need. I don't think you are too old, if you are then I will be. I think maybe just relax and stop "trying". If not this month then maybe go to dr since it is almost time for your yearly anyways. Just my opinion. I hope you get your bfp this month!!!!!!!!! 

Smommy- today is the day! how are you feeling? What time is your apt?


----------



## Smommy013

Ready- you are a busy little bee! 
Mrs- I threw up a lot this am, but I feel better now. The appointment is at 1:30! So I'm excited

Moldy- I'm sorry to hear about AF but I'm glad you are no longer in the wait


----------



## Smommy013

Squish- are you sure you are 16dpo that could be the issue

Liz- I'm not good with charting and everything so I would be no help


----------



## Mrs. Burch

omg 30 more min!!! I can't wait!!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

smommy-aaaaannnnnnnndddddd........................................???


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Smommy!!! Where r u?


----------



## Smommy013

Sorry ladies! There is only 1 little one! So that's a relief! I got to hear the heart beat it was 128 bpm!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

So exciting!!!


----------



## Renaendel

Yay Smommy, I am so happy for you. 

I hope the rest of you had a wonderful week last week. My trip went well and I am through with the Femara. I go in tomorrow to see how many folicles I have and how my lining looks. crossing my fingers for a couple of eggies on my left ovary and a good lining.


----------



## ab75

Yay smommy xx
Good luck Ren xx


----------



## MolGold

Congrats again Smommy and Best of luck Ren!! :flower:


----------



## peanutmomma

cant believe i am back here already. wonder if anyone i know is back too? 
we are ttc #2 sort of... not preventing, and wouldn't mind having #2 so close in age, but i have health issues this time around. fx though


----------



## Wishing_

Now all we need to know if its a boy or a girl Smommy!!
Ready: Its good to stay busy and not think about it. If anything you can go check once when you're done with all of the events. Hopefully by then you may have a little miracle or two, hehe.

& sorry to hear about the af showing to the other ladies.

Afm there's still no sigh of af. I do get minor cramps. My own mother thinks I'm pregnant because of a dream and plus her and my sister got the witch. So she's making me get blood work done. I'm trying to drink as much water as I can before leaving. I got thin veins so I want to try to make it easier for myself and whoever is going to attempt to try to withdraw blood from me.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ren-what did they say?!!

Wishing-good luck hope you get a bfp. 

peanut-hope you get your bfp soon. 

Smommy-are you wanting a girl or a boy? I know you will be happy with whatever though. 

afm-still - on the opk's just waiting. dh said he is getting geared up for this coming week! lol he is funny. Hope you all have a wonderful Friday the 13th and a great Fathers day weekend.


----------



## Renaendel

I have a 16mm and an 18mm follicle on my left ovary! :happydance::happydance:

I will definitely get one egg down my tube and possibly two this month. The PA thinks I should see an LH surge in 24 hours. Here is hoping that works and we hit it this month.

Mrs burch, ooh maybe we can o together!
Welcome peanut momma.
Thanks for the wishes molgold and AB. Here is hoping cycle 19 is lucky.
Ready, you can't be too old because then I am. :)
Good luck wishing!!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

ren that is awesome, fx for you girly!! I prob won't O until tues or wed. hopefully.


----------



## Smommy013

Thanks everyone!! 

Ren- that is so awesome get to bding girl and catch those eggs!!!!

Mrs- I would like a girl , but I have a feeling it's a boy. But as long as it is healthy I will be happy


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ren I so hope u catch that egg or both!


----------



## lizlovelust

I think I'm 9DPO? Maybe? Anyways I started super lightly spotting.... Hmmmm?


----------



## Renaendel

Ohh Liz, I hope that is implantation!


----------



## Smommy013

That's a good sign Liz!


----------



## lizlovelust

Thanks ladies I don't even know if I Oed for sure or not! I hope I did! If not maybe I'm Oing now but I don't think so? Lol


----------



## lizlovelust

Now I'm lightly cramping, spotting is sort of pinkish creamy?


----------



## lizlovelust

Where is everyone?


----------



## peanutmomma

I am in Rochester, MN
I have been lightly cramping too and I am not due for AF til the 23rd ish. I have crazy muscle spasms in the bottom of my feet as well


----------



## lizlovelust

Yay Minnesota! Lol I'm in St. Paul! It's storming here! Anywho, hope we both caught our eggies!


----------



## Renaendel

lizlovelust said:


> Where is everyone?

Bozeman, Montana. So all your weather hits us first expect a little more cold and storms your way. :winkwink:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Sorry I have been mia ladies, this week has been crazy. 
Liz-has the spotting stopped and the cramping continuing? I sooo hope that was IB. 
Ren-I hope u and dh are going to town to catch both of those eggs. Can't wait for testing. 
Mrs- I should ov fri or sat so we are close together again. This wk is the big show so lets make it happen.
Wishing-welcome back and sorry about the mc.
I hope everyone else is trucking along and doing well? I want to see some more bfps.
Afm-I live in Ontario Canada.


----------



## lizlovelust

Ready- the spotting got more and cramping got more but it's not AF. It's watery pinkish today? I took a test and it's BFN of course... :(


----------



## peanutmomma

I feel all crampy and gassy but AF is not due til the 23rd at the earliest. hope we caught our eggies too. Yes, in Rochester we had horrible storms


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hey so I should O on Tuesday or Wednesday, latest Thursday but opks are just barley showing a line. Shouldn't they be getting close to +?? I would think id have a + Monday or tues meaning getting close today and they aren't close at all. ??? Ugh I really hope I O on time this month, if not I'm calling the dr. So annoying. Hope everyone had a great weekend. Liz sorry about spotting. Ren hope you caught the egg. Ready hopefully iO so we can poas together. Lol


----------



## Smommy013

Liz- if you are having ib it will take some time for hcg to show up

Mrs- when did you O last cycle


----------



## Renaendel

I still haven't had my +opk. We may yet Ovulate together! Mrs burch, it just means more sexy times!

Liz, I hope you get answers soon.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Last cycle was cd32 but it was Bc it was after my cp. don't worry Ren we are getting sexy time in!! ;-) just don't wanna wear dh out before the big day! Maybe it will darken up tomorrow. Fx we catch out eggs!!


----------



## Wishing_

I'm in nyc.

Any updates Ren?!

Afm there's still no sign of af. My cm has a little color but the fiancé & I dtd yesterday. I'm getting ready to go to my gyn to get blood work done. I couldn't do it last time because the nurse who withdrawal blood left early.

How is everyone doing?


----------



## PeachDaisy

Hi girls!! Sorry I've been away again. I have been super busy!

Liz - Fx you get some answers soon!

Mrs. - Just keep taking your OPK's and hopefully you get the positive soon. I know it's hard when you're expecting O around a certain time.

Wishing - Fx for you for some good news!!

AFM - I had a busy week/weekend! Lots going on at work. Lots of pictures to take. DH and I had an us day out on Friday which was super nice! I also realized the other day I forgot to buy OPK's. Whoops! So we are BDing every other day in hopes we will catch my egg this month. It's definitely been less stressful which is nice. I also decided yesterday I need to make some changes for myself. Getting more active and hoping to start losing some weight. Maybe that'll help us with conceiving our rainbow baby :)


----------



## peanutmomma

so emotional today!!! Cried over the fact that I was hungry and nothing sounded good. 
Went off on BIL too


----------



## lizlovelust

Pretty sure it's not IB, it's still going on, not heavy enough to be Af though. I am getting cramps though, not mild but not bad either. Anyone know why you'd spot Inbetween cycles?? I do have pcos could that be why?


----------



## Renaendel

lizlovelust said:


> Pretty sure it's not IB, it's still going on, not heavy enough to be Af though. I am getting cramps though, not mild but not bad either. Anyone know why you'd spot Inbetween cycles?? I do have pcos could that be why?

My bleeding in between cycles came from my uterine polyps. Once they were removed I stopped bleeding except for my period.

Peanut sorry you are so emotional today. :(

Peach-nice to see you back. Taking a 30 min walk with hubby each night has helped both of us out. I hope the new exercise will help you get that rainbow.

Wishing, good luck with bloods at the doctor when you can get them!

Still waiting on this O that was going to happen for sure on Saturday. My left ovary feels heavy. It has been 3-4 days so those 12mm follicles could be larger now I think?? Do you guys know if it had an 18, 16 and a few 10-12mm ones if the smaller ones keep going or if just the biggest two do? If they do then I will have 4+ viable eggs? I hope not. Happy with two eggies.


----------



## Wishing_

I think I'm out. Cm was bright pink when I wipee not to long ago.


----------



## Wishing_

So by tomorrow evening I get my results. The color chaged to a reddish/brownish but what had me * so * & this may be tmi was how I was walking and it felt like I was reaching my climax. My mind was nowhere near the gutter. My _"button"_ is acting up.


----------



## Smommy013

Wishing- I hope you get the results soon and that everything is ok. 

Liz- I'm sorry to hear it has continued. Maybe it will stop soon

Peach- I'm gal to hear you are doing good! And apparently staying busy. I hope exercising is doing you some good. 

Ren- I think I recall that the largest will continue to grow and the others will stop. So in your case maybe the largest two.


----------



## lizlovelust

Wishing, wow I wish I could reAch mine that easily!! Lol hope you get good results from doctor!

AFM: still spotting, Enough to show on a pad but not enough to even fill one pad....

I need to go to doctor to see why I spot between cycles all the time. It's such a pain in the rear!


----------



## Wishing_

Hehe. It was the weirdest thing ever! Now I keep getting shooting pains down there. The bleeding hasn't picked up thank god. Maybe its ib? I can't wait for noon!


----------



## Smommy013

What did they say wishing?


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hey!! Sorry about all the spotting and bleeding gals, hope you get your bfp soon. 

Ren-I have no idea on any of that! lol sorry girly! I hope you only have two eggs and not 4, that could be scary!!

Smommy-how are you holding up? Still getting sick?!

Ready and Peach- have you gals O'd yet? I think I will in the next few days, my opk's are getting darker, finally, and cm is watery. I think we will bd eod or start evd on wed or thurs. Fx we catch those silly eggs. You too Ren!! Maybe all 4 of us will O together! That could be fun! lol


----------



## lizlovelust

Spotting has stopped. Just weird cause boobs don't hurt so I'm wondering if I've even Oed?


----------



## Mrs. Burch

liz-have your temps dropped?


----------



## Renaendel

Heh, I'll take four eggs if I can just get one baby out of it!

Got my positive opk today and bought my pineapple for two days from now!! :happydance:

Wishing, I can't wait to hear about your appointment.

Alright ladies, time to all O together! Weird about your chart Liz. Could you have maybe ovulated on cd38?


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Awesome ren!! get it girl! go catch that egg!!!!!!


----------



## Wishing_

Bfn & af picked up a little. The fiancé is upset. I'm trying to stay positive and not think about it. Im thinking about buying the clearblues ovulation monitor. Hope that works.


----------



## peanutmomma

I took OPK and still pos 6DPO hoping it is a good sign


----------



## Mrs. Burch

wishing- sorry to hear that. Hope you get your rainbow soon.

Peanut- I am not sure on the opk on only 6dpo, I know if you are like 14dpo it can be + and mean preg. but hoping this is it for you. Maybe bd just in case??!!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hey ladies! 
Ren-get that egg lady!
Mrs-I should be oving by the end of the week so testing to commence by the beginning of july. 
Wishing-I hope u get some answers. 
Peanut-when r u going to start testing?
Liz-sorry u r having all this spotting, I hope u get some answers soon.


----------



## peanutmomma

Mrs. Burch said:


> wishing- sorry to hear that. Hope you get your rainbow soon.
> 
> Peanut- I am not sure on the opk on only 6dpo, I know if you are like 14dpo it can be + and mean preg. but hoping this is it for you. Maybe bd just in case??!!!

Yeah true, when I was preggo with DD last year I was obsessed with POAS I peed on an OPK even though I already knew BFP and the OPK was dark pos. But, if I were 14DPO I would already be late for AF so I would prob go buy a HPT. 
I have a week til AF is due. So we shall see


----------



## Wishing_

Thanks everyone.
I don't know what to do or try anymore. I'm still spotting but the color is dark. I threw up a few times today. I don't know maybe it's time to call it quits.

I hope everyone catches their egg(s)!!!


----------



## peanutmomma

Wishing_ said:


> Thanks everyone.
> I don't know what to do or try anymore. I'm still spotting but the color is dark. I threw up a few times today. I don't know maybe it's time to call it quits.
> 
> I hope everyone catches their egg(s)!!!

my sister had dark spotting with her last two kids but only for 2 days then she went to doc and yep preggers so maybe


----------



## Smommy013

Wishing I hope it is good news!


----------



## lizlovelust

Mrs burch I havent checked them.... Been kinda crazy around here lately.....


----------



## Wishing_

peanutmomma said:


> Wishing_ said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone.
> I don't know what to do or try anymore. I'm still spotting but the color is dark. I threw up a few times today. I don't know maybe it's time to call it quits.
> 
> I hope everyone catches their egg(s)!!!
> 
> my sister had dark spotting with her last two kids but only for 2 days then she went to doc and yep preggers so maybeClick to expand...

Good to know. Do you know how long she waited before testing again?


----------



## peanutmomma

Wishing_ said:


> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing_ said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone.
> I don't know what to do or try anymore. I'm still spotting but the color is dark. I threw up a few times today. I don't know maybe it's time to call it quits.
> 
> I hope everyone catches their egg(s)!!!
> 
> my sister had dark spotting with her last two kids but only for 2 days then she went to doc and yep preggers so maybeClick to expand...
> 
> Good to know. Do you know how long she waited before testing again?Click to expand...

She waited 3-5 days. Then went to doc


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Peanut, start poas, a hcg stick, lol!!! 
Peach-how are things with you??!!
Ready-I think we will O together, I looked back at March and I started having ewcm like 6 days before O day so if that is true I will O sometime this weekend or latest tuesday. Opk's are still - that is why I looked back on my last reg. cycle. 
Liz- as late as you are in your cycle I would think that you aren't Oing, af may show up or if it stops them mmmaayybe ib. 
ren-hope you have been a busy girl.... ;)
smommy- how are you holding out?


----------



## lizlovelust

Burch, it did stop, didn't spot at all yesterday and today Hmmm


----------



## Mrs. Burch

so if it is ib then you should be able to get a + test in 2-3 days. fx for you.


----------



## lizlovelust

Thanks, I guess we will see! I've had spotting before in my TWW so we will we I guess... I'm not too optimistic though As my boobs don't even hurt and I have zero symptoms this time...


----------



## peanutmomma

I think 7DPO is a bit early got an HCG stick esp. when AF isn't due til next week


----------



## Smommy013

Liz- just be patient and keep watch. I know it's crappy but not much else to do

Mrs- I'm doing ok. Tired and nauseous


----------



## lizlovelust

Thanks! One thing I have noticed since I started spotting a few days ago is horrid body itching all over, no welts and no bumps or hives no rash! No idea what's causing it!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Liz-I had itchy tatas when I was pg with dd. Fx'd lady.
Mrs-I probably will ov sat as my cycle is ridiculously consistent. Dh and I are dtd every day


----------



## peanutmomma

I got bored and POAS and hcg and Neg of course, but my hubby stated earlier my bbs are bigger today. So, something else to add to all this. Come on next week


----------



## lizlovelust

Ready - it's mainly my legs, arms, and tummie! So weird!


----------



## lorojovanos

Liz, I don't think you've ovulated yet.


----------



## lizlovelust

That's what I was thinking. I need to get more clomid...


----------



## peanutmomma

so I am going crazy I am trying not to hope and pray and see symptoms of possibilities as I am only 7DPO but it ois so very hard


----------



## PeachDaisy

Hey ladies!

Mrs. - I'm doing alright. Staying really busy. Thinking I may O here soon as I've actually been producing EWCM for the first time in months! Ever since my surgery there has been little to nothing going on down there. So yay! DH have been staying relaxed this time around. BDing hasn't felt like a chore and we've been following every other day to cover ourselves. So we shall see in a few weeks how this works out.


----------



## peanutmomma

feeling like AF is coming but not due til next week


----------



## Renaendel

Great sign peanutmamma!

Peach, I miss being relaxed! That is exciting to hear about your EWCM, did you do anything different this month for it?

Liz, sorry you aren't Oing. :( hopefully the dr. Can get you your prescription soon.

Ready and mrs. Burch, any word on O?? Will we be testing near each other?

Smommy, still feeling ok?

Wishing, what's up hon? Any new news?

AFM, cycle #20, I finally ovulated and these giant cysts feel way better today. :sex: was much easier last night so I think they went down in size. :blush: speaking of :sex: holy crap I did it ladies, for the first time ever I hit every possible fertile day. Hubbs has great counts so the doc said every day is better for us if we can manage it. Two weeks to go! If you hear of a lady in Montana who had her Hoohaa fall off, THATS ME! \o/


----------



## Smommy013

Ren- I cracked up at your post! I hope this is your cycle girl!

Peanut- these all sound really promising! 

Afm- horrible acne is back. It's every where!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hey glas! Ren-so excited for you!! Hope you caught the egg and I will keep an eye out for a wondering hooha down here in MO! lol no O yet, having watery cm so hopefully this weekend or early next week. Tests aren't getting darker yet so I have no idea. Don't want to start bding too early and have to look for two hooha's!!! lol Smommy-hope it gets better soon. When I had the cp I had bad acne on my neck/upper back and I don't have acne. Crazy stuff, those hormones. Peach-catch the egg and glad you guys are relaxed this month!! Ready-glad you and dh are covering your bases!! Fx you get it this month!! I was hoping to be more consistent this month but it isn't looking like that is going to happen. I think I will wait and see what my silly cycle does this month and if i am "off" I think I will call dr and just see what we can do! Good luck girls and fx!


----------



## Wishing_

Haha. Your post Ren! Have fun girl. 

I'm still spotting but my cramps are semi strong.


----------



## Kmb007

I think that I must have O'd late. Because I am now 21 days late, and still BFN. I don't really have many signs of pregnancy, just occasional dizziness, nausea, and cramping. I'm going to wait a few more days or a week and test again, and if still BFN and no af, I'm going to schedule an appointment.


----------



## Smommy013

Mrs- I hope you O sometime soon! So you can get to making that baby. 

Wishing- is it bright red?


----------



## MolGold

Kmb007 said:


> I think that I must have O'd late. Because I am now 21 days late, and still BFN. I don't really have many signs of pregnancy, just occasional dizziness, nausea, and cramping. I'm going to wait a few more days or a week and test again, and if still BFN and no af, I'm going to schedule an appointment.

We sometimes have non ovulatory cycles too. I once was late by 2 weeks and then went to the doc who suggested Provera for 5 days to induce my period. Are you sure you O'd?


----------



## PeachDaisy

Ren - Nope nothing different. So Idk where it came from! Haha!

AFM - I had my second follow-up pap yesterday since my surgery in September. Let's hope everything is still gone and I won't have to do this again until December!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Peach-Hope it comes back clean!! I had to have two LEEP's so for like 3-4 years I was at the OB every 3-6 months, it sucked. I had the HPV that was close to turning into cancer and it kept coming back, but I am all clear now!! SO prayers for a clean bill of health!!

Smommy-I am getting close the opk's this am finally are getting darker, I am thinking bding all weekend and then hopefully O on Mon or Tues so we will everyday until about tues! Poor dh is gonna be tired lol 

kmb-mg is right I think my last cycle I didn't actually O, sometimes we just don't for whatever reason. But yes if you still haven't seen af or a bfp by next week I would call dr. What cd are you on?

Hope everyone has a great weekend!! Let's all get some baby makin done!!! ;)


----------



## Renaendel

HPV is so scary, I know it doesn't work for our generation but I am so glad they have a vaccine now. Crossing everything I have that the two if you remain free of any atypical cells. You ladies are reminding me that I need to make an appointment for my annual melanoma recheck.

Kmb, I agree with mg, you probably just have an anovulatory cycle.

Wishing, sorry about those nasty cramps!

Happy weekend all!


----------



## Wishing_

Peach - I hope you get good news.
Burch - That sounds scary. Thank god its gone. & I'm way a head of you w/ dtd! Hehe. Af officially stopped after dtd last night. Thank god too because the spotting and wasn't pads was starting to get annoying.
Ren - They're gone. Now I got stomach pain. If its not one thing its another! 

I wish ever a hood weekend!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

eeeekkkk girls opks are SSSOOOOOOO close!!!!!!!!!! I am so excited!! Bding will commence tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DH better be prepared. lol


----------



## Mrs. Burch

It'll be + in am so I'm acting like its + tonight. ;)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Renaendel

go get him Mrs. Burch


----------



## Wishing_

Go do your thing Burch!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

The only thing that makes me happier is a = hpt!!! Glad we did the dirty deed last night!!! ;) yay O in the next 25-36 hrs!! Here's to bding the next few days!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## PeachDaisy

Mrs. Burch said:


> Peach-Hope it comes back clean!! I had to have two LEEP's so for like 3-4 years I was at the OB every 3-6 months, it sucked. I had the HPV that was close to turning into cancer and it kept coming back, but I am all clear now!! SO prayers for a clean bill of health!!

Mine were pre-cancerous also. I'm hoping they've stayed away and won't come back! Glad yours got all taken care of eventually!!


----------



## Wishing_

I'm spotting again :wacko::shrug::growlmad::nope:


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Keep us posted Peach!!! Wishing sorry about the spotting.


----------



## Smommy013

Get it girl!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Go mrs go!!!!
I so hope to see multiple bfps this month. 
I hope dh and I have made it happen...only time will tell. I think I'm maybe 2dpo so testing to commence next wknd. Who else is in?


----------



## Renaendel

I am with you Ready! 4dpo which is way to early to test. This month looks like a few other months. I either get a steady raise or 5-6 days of flat temps then a spike. I get my progesterone drawn tomorrow. That should at least tell me I have ovulated and how strong of an ovulation it was. Judging by temps I think it was pretty weak. I am cramping up a storm today.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hey gals, hope you all had a great weekend!!! 

Ren-how was your test? Hope it was a strong O for you! fx girly

ready-I hope you and dh got it done!! Only two weeks and it should go by fast since we have a holiday to look forward to with it!! 

Peach- how are you holding out? Did you O this weekend too??

Smommy-when do you go back to dr and is your sickness slowing down?

AFM-well dh said yesterday that "we have fertilized the F*&K out of that egg"!! lol Hopefully we got the job done. I really feel like this is just our second month ttc since we found out it wasn't gonna happen before my surgery then I had the cp and not sure I really O'd last month so here is to hoping we all get a bfp in two weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MolGold

Hey girls
So many of us O'd this weekend huh! I'm also about to.. Following smep this cycle so near O will plan to BD 3 days in a row :D I'm excited .. FX you all!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

yay mg, hope you catch the egg!!! good luck and get to bding. :)


----------



## Renaendel

Sounds like a fantastic plan Molgold. No word on my progesterone yet MrsBurch. I think that since it is late it probably means everything is fine. Eee testing soon, well kind of soon. At least by 9-10 dpo. Going to try to hold off until the weekend.

Edit: My numbers look awesome. Like 5 times higher then my pre femara test. I hit 44nmol/l!!


----------



## Smommy013

Ren- what does that mean? I'm assuming it's a good thing?

Mrs- I'm glad your DH thinks he fertilized the egg! Lol I hope he did. 

Afm- my nausea has gotten ok. Unfortunately my mood has been horrible.


----------



## Renaendel

It is a good thing. My last test had me at 8 nmol/l. That isn't enough to sustain pregnancy. They want you above 20 at least. 44 nmol/l is text book perfect. My progesterone is just slightly above the average. I should have a normal cycle and period timing, or I will be able to conceive.


----------



## MolGold

Ren glad your progesterone came out great! I want to get myself tested one of these days :)

Mrs. FX to catching that egg :thumbup:

Smommy.. Aw hope you feel better soon :flower:

Quick question girls, in the heat of the moment if we bd twice in one night, is that unadvisable? Should we avoid today?


----------



## Renaendel

So my nurse may have messed up my results. If she did then they are over three times larger. She said the units were nmol/l and the lab services at the hospital says they used ng/ml. If it is 44 ng/ml then I actually have around 139 nmol/l.


So what that means after that number spam is I produced lots of eggs...lots and lots of eggs. I just need one to become a baby.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Gl ren! I hope you have 2 eggs just waiting to become zygotes. 
Afm-I'm not sure if we made it happen this month as I think I may have ov sun. Dh screwed up this month with bding. Thurs was the last time so who knows.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

MG-Usually 24 hours to make sure he gets enough sperm built back up. If you do it back to back for fertilizing purposes it kind of defeats the purpose, since I have read 24 hours. Now dh and I did it like 16 hours apart one day this weekend. Like at 1am and then again at like 5pm. 

Ren-holy cow girly!! fx he got at least one egg!!!


----------



## Renaendel

Confirmed, screwed up results and super high progesterone. Two eggies are pretty much guaranteed. Yay!

Ready, One day three days prior still gives fantastic pregnancy results.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ready-you could have still caught the egg!!! fx for you!


----------



## lizlovelust

Hey ladies, been Mia for a while but I'm back. Started taking evening primrose pills daily to see if that'll help too. :) we will see I guess! Still no O.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ren-I can't wait to see what happens. GL lady!
Mrs-have u o'd yet? How long r u going to hold out until testing. 
Liv-sorry ur body isnt cooperating.
Smommy-I was moody through my whole pg with dd. U r allowed to be!
Thanks ren and mrs for the boost. I'm just getting frustrated as I'm sure u all r.


----------



## PeachDaisy

Hi girls! How is everyone doing? 11 days until AF...no signs of anything right now. Staying busy getting healthy so hopefully I don't think about it much!


----------



## ab75

Ooohhh good luck ren xx


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ready-I O'd on Sunday!! So I am 3dpo today. I will prob start testing in a week so at 10dpo! I am not far behind you! 
Peach-we are the same!! When will you start testing?


----------



## Renaendel

Yay, more people to share this TWW with!


----------



## PeachDaisy

Mrs. - Believe it or not....I'm going to hold off this time on testing for awhile. Unless we have 4th of July plans...then I'll probably test then. It's going to be easier to not test when I'm doing 47528904675892437 things ;)


----------



## lizlovelust

Maybe I Oed yesterday? Temp is slightly up today?


----------



## MolGold

I feel the same. 98.1 degrees on wakeup, when normally my wakeup temp is around 97 - as per data from previous cycles where I temped.


----------



## Smommy013

Molgold what dpo are you?

Mrs., Ready, peach- good luck with this two week wait!


----------



## Renaendel

I think there may be something. I am crossing everything I have that this is not an evap.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Renaendel

And the edit.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Mrs. Burch

HOLY cow!!!!!!!!!!!!! I see it, I so hope it isn't an evap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Gl ren!


----------



## PeachDaisy

Ren - Def something there! Fx for you this is real and not an evap! Eeeek!!


----------



## Smommy013

Oh I hope this is your positive!


----------



## MolGold

GL Ren!! :thumbup:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Any more tests ren?
Anyone else peeing on sticks?
Afm-2 tests and both bfn.


----------



## PeachDaisy

No peeing on anything yet. Sore boobs started yesterday...since they were so late I'm thinking AF will show end of this week. But I do have creamy cm. So who knows. We shall see!


----------



## lizlovelust

Morning ladies, I'm confused! So I still have no idea if I Oed or not. Started very lightly spotting today, just when I wipe after going to the bathroom.... Hmmm? Boobs are mildly sore but not too bad. What do you think?


----------



## DragonflyLvr

Hello all...I started my first official TWW 9 days ago so i have 5 more days to go until i test...it is our first cycle and it was all wonky so if it comes back negative I am okay with that. :)


----------



## Renaendel

The lines I have had for a few days vanished. Clearly a chemical as my symptoms left with them. I have been spotting and I am just waiting on my body to reboot so I can try again next cycle. The femara worked, we probably just need a better pairing of sperm and egg.


----------



## lizlovelust

So more info to my last post, my gums also bled today when I brushed my teeth and they are still bleeding a little.


----------



## Wishing_

Hey ladies! 
Sorry about the chemical pregnancy Ren.
Liz - think it has to do with conceiving?

Afm - we triee dtd but I constantly had to stop to throw up. Which is completely new to me. Under my boobs been hurting and my sides. I'm not sure if I should test.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hey gals, I poas yesterday and today, 8dpo today, and bfn. Although today I felt like maybe I could see a line, no color so I am sure it was and indent line or evap (.88 walmart test). I did wake up at 145 am with a bloody nose so fx, but my temps are pretty "normal" so not getting too excited. 
Ren-Sorry to hear that girly, I am glad you have a positive attitude towards it though. fx you get your rainbow soon. 
Ready and Peach hope your bfp is building up!! 
Hope you all have a great 4th! I will update if I get a bfp otherwise just assume it was a bfn, we won't have very good service so I will try to check in as much as possible! Good luck gals!!


----------



## PeachDaisy

Ren - So sorry to hear that :( Thinking of you!
Wishing - Sounds promising! How many dpo are you?!
Mrs. - Fx you still get your BFP! Enjoy your 4th of July as well!
AFM - My CM is even creamier now than it was this morning. I was doing sooooo good not watching symptoms and here I am, 4 days until AF and can't help but wonder. Bah!


----------



## Wishing_

I have no idea.

Fx Mrs & Peach!!


----------



## Wishing_

My cycle is messing up. Right now I'm cd15.
My last cycle was 43 days. Then 30, 33 & two 35.


----------



## lizlovelust

Still spotting but only when I go potty! Nothing on a small pad! Hmmm? Should I test just to see?


----------



## Smommy013

Liz- get a cheap one and test. 

Ren- I'm sorry about your cp. hopefully next cycle will be good!

Peach- 4 days. You're so close. I think you should hold out.

Mrs- are you going to be taking another test soon?


----------



## PeachDaisy

Smommy - I'm definitely just going to hold out. I'm not too worried about it this month for some reason. How are things going for you?


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Smommy- I didn't test today, maybe tomorrow and for sure on Thursday. I hate this because we are going to the lake with friends for the long weekend and I will want to drink but won't really know if I can unless I get a bfp! I guess time will tell. AF is scheduled to arrive on Monday which really sucks. She is a Debby Downer!


----------



## lizlovelust

I think it's AF? Spotting is heavier now when I potty but not a super lot on pad, mild cramping but temp was 97.5 today? So it wasn't super low? I hate my uterus!


----------



## Wishing_

I think I might test today...


----------



## PeachDaisy

Wishing - Do it!!

AFM - Had a spot of blood last night when wiping, but nothing since. I'm still pretty sure AF will show this weekend.


----------



## lizlovelust

So it wasn't AF as the spotting is stopping and is brownish now?


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hey girlies!!!!!!! Well I have 2 hours of work left then I am off for 4 1/2 days!!!!! I know AWESOME right!! We are going to the lake with two of our couple friends and we always have a blast, I am super excited about it! I hope you guys are doing something fun for the 4th too!!

So ttc biz....nothing here really, had some small "pulls" yesterday and a temp rise today. tested today and bfn. I am gonna take tests to the lake with me and if I don't get a bfp I am gonna have some beers. I think it will be fine, if I keep testing -! 
Peach-fx for you hope your bfp will be here this weekend. 
Ready how are you doing? Peeing on stuff yet??!! 
Ren-Hope you are doing ok. Stay strong girl, it will happen!!
Smommy-how are you feeling? Baby doing well. Have you guys thought of names yet?
Liz-sorry about your cycle, idk what to tell you other than CALL YOUR DR!! LOL
Wishing-did you test? Gl fx for you!


----------



## ab75

Have fun all you ladies that celebrate the 4th of July!!

I had my scan yesterday, all looking good, got moved forward a few days xx


----------



## lizlovelust

Mrs burch lol thanks yea I need to but I need to find the time! Lol I've been so busy these last fee weeks!


----------



## PeachDaisy

Anddddd AF has arrived. On to next month!


----------



## Smommy013

So sorry peach- is she full force?

Mrs- you will be fine with a couple of beers! Enjoy yourself. 

Wishing- what did the test say?

Ab-when is your due date again?

aFM- no thoughts on names really. Next appointment is July 15


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-I say enjoy urself this wknd! The pulling sounds promising. 
Ab-I can't believe you are in your 2nd tri already! Glad the scan went well. Do u have ur gender scan booked? Are u finding out?
Smommy-how r u feeling?
Peach-sorry about af. 
Wishing-did you test? 
Afm-just waiting for af to show. Nothing much going on, not sure what dpo I am (9 to 12) but 99% sure nothing is going on in there.


----------



## lizlovelust

I hate my uterus!!!! It's so confusing!


----------



## ab75

I am now due 6th January. 20 week scan is 19th August, not sure if we are going to find out gender, I keep swaying between wanting to know and wanting a surprise since this is my last xx


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ab-I totally understand that. I just am not good at waiting. Lol
So I just went to the bathroom and when I wiped there was a trace of light blood. I did a cp check and its closed and no more sign of blood. I never spot I wake up at 14dpo with af. Any other reason beyond ib that this could happen?


----------



## Smommy013

Ready- sex could be a reason. And I'm ok. Moody as all but nothing too terrible I guess


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Smommy-I haven't had sex in a few days. 
I was a bear when I was pg with dd...ur allowed! You r growing a human being, it's very taxing physically and mentally.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Fx ready!!!!!!


----------



## PeachDaisy

Smommy - Yeah she's full force. Light for the time being, but she's fully arrived.


----------



## Smommy013

I'm sorry peach.
Ready- I agree but my DH doesn't agree too much. He just doesn't grasp it


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hey so I went yesterday and did a blood test just so I would have peace of mind and it was <2 so that's a bfn. Good news I get to drink this weekend!! Happy 4th!


----------



## Renaendel

Sorry about AF ladies, she is in the house in full force here as well. At least we get to drink on the 4th!!!


----------



## MolGold

weird 2 day AF here :| now temps seem spiked and dizzy!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mg-have u tested?
Sorry about af ladies, she should b here tomorrow or sun for me.


----------



## Smommy013

I'm sorry mrs- but glad you got to enjoy your 4th. 

Ready have you tested


----------



## Wishing_

Hey ladies. Sorry about the af's.
I tested and it was a bfn but the opk was a positive.i might test again Tuesday but w/ a blue dye because of the hubby is tired of the pink ones.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Smommy-af started today.
On to another month!


----------



## MolGold

yep tested and BFN :( but I want to test again cos I had a weird 1.5 day light period 5 days before I expected it. Also I didnt test with FMU. lets see..


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Af started yesterday so I'm calling dr cause lp is not 14 days anymore. Last month it was 10 and this month it was 12. So just gonna call and see what they say. Sorry about all the af,s. Hope everyone had a great 4th!!


----------



## PeachDaisy

Mrs - Hope they can help get that all cleared up for you!

AFM - AF has left and BDing will commence tomorrow! Here's to hoping this month is a better month for everyone!


----------



## lizlovelust

Hey ladies, still no AF, and I still don't think I've even Oed :( ugh


----------



## Smommy013

I'm sorry ready and mrs- hope next month brings a bundle of joy!


----------



## Wishing_

Is it possible to get a stomach virus/food poisoning twice? Its only been a week or two since the first one. I may test today or tomorrow.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ladies I feel like we need to switch up the vibe on here. Maybe it's just me but each month that passes I struggle not to feel totally discouraged but having 2 kids already I feel guilty even talking about it. 
So instead of all cycle talk I am interested in knowing more about u lovely ladies. For anyone that is not comfortable with this no harm no foul. 
Age: 36
Occupation: caterer (owner)
Marital status: married for 3 years
Children: ds 11yrs old (previous relationship) dd 18 months
Residence: ontario, canada


----------



## ReadynWaiting

This is not to say we cant still talk about our cycles or beans but I need a little rev up...


----------



## ab75

I am 39.
work part time as a kitchen and bathroom sales assistant.
live in Aberdeen, Scotland. 
2 girls, aged 3 and almost 2.
Been with OH 5 years in sept, married for 3 years in sept.
Currently expecting my last little nugget xx


----------



## Wishing_

Age: 21
NYC
Full time student & recently lost my job so I'm job hunting.
No kids; unless you count my dog who turns one today.
Dating for almost 2 years. Engaged since 5/24/14


----------



## PeachDaisy

Age: 27
Occupation: Digital Solutions Coordinator for Cengage Learning - In other words I build courses for college instructors. I also have my own photography business on the side.
Marital status: As of August 6th I will have been married 3 years.
Children: 2 angel babies and 2 fur babies - Peach and Daisy
Residence: Northern Kentucky


----------



## Smommy013

Im 23
full time Law Student in Arkansas, United States.

1 step child- but im the only one he has ever known as mom. 

and expecting my first child in january, and my last. 

Ive been married for over a year.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Age:28
Insurance Agent for Farmers, Progressive and other small companies
Live in a very small town in Southwest Missouri. I love it here
I will be married a year on Sept 7th! We have been together for almost 4 years, he was married previously but no kids.
we don't have any children, dh says he wants 2 and I say possibly 3! I am 1 of 5 and I loved having a big family! Holidays are always the best. Dh is an only child

I love this, so great to read more about you gals!


----------



## Renaendel

Age':35
Electrical engineer
I am from Montana by Yellowstone national park
I will have been married to DH 7 years this next week, but met him and we started dating in March of 1997. 17 wonderful fantastic years.
We didn't know it back then, but I wasn't physically able to have kids because of the polyps in my uterus. Now we finally can!
We have one "child". Who is our siberian cat named Ashelia.


----------



## lizlovelust

I'm 25! OH is also 25, I am currently working at a Mitsubishi dealership and going to college for graphic design! OH is currently a manager at a hotel and be starting college for funeral directing! We have been together for three years and have been trying for a baby for just under three years. We are engaged but do not have a set date yet! We have two fur babies my kitties Antoinette and Sebastian! :)

Oh and we live in St. Paul Minnesota!


----------



## MolGold

I am 28. I am a Business Consultant in Logistics domain.

I met DH in 2007 at work - we were both engineer interns there. We got engaged in 2009 after we found out we were expecting. We lost the baby and I postponed the wedding to get my masters degree in Business, but mostly to help get over the loss. 
We got married in 2012. TTCing actively for last 6 months. And we are from India.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

So nice to read every ones stories. How did you guys meet your DH's? 

I met DH at my cousins house. My cousin was having a bonfire for his birthday and they had invited me over. My cousins brother, my other cousin, and dh are best friends and have been for years!! ( I never knew this, we aren't the closest. Dh is a year older than I am and we went to the same high school. I was a "cool" kid and he was and still is a "farm" boy.) Well this was back in 2010 and I still liked to drink more than I should and DH started hitting on me and next thing I knew I tried to jump over the fire causing a minor burn on my hand and dh took me into the bathroom and put preparation H cream on my burn!! I know, you guys didn't know it works on burns too!!! hahaha jk it does NOT work on burns!! Again we were drinking heavily. It was also around dh's bday and he asked me that night if I would go fishing with him the next day. Well I woke up on the couch with him at 530am and went home! SO he text me the next day and I did not remember what he looked like, yes I know scary! lol So I said no because I had finals that week and I needed to study. Anyways he asked me out three more times and I said no each time making up several excuses. Well one night I was home alone and nothing to do it is now around Halloween and I wanted to go to a spoke house. He just happen to text me and asked if we could go out, I said yes but I wanted to go to a spoke house. So he took me out and he met with the people that worked the spoke house and told them my name and as we walked in they were all saying "Laura we are waiting for you, come out to play Laura" VERY SCARY!! I LOVED IT!!!! So then we moved in together about 1 1/2 years later and got married in Sept 2013!! We are coming up on our 1 year anniversary!! I don't know what I would do without him in my life, he is my rock and my world!! I can 't wait for him to be the father of my kids. He will do whatever it takes to provide for our family and I love that about him!


----------



## DragonflyLvr

Cd 50 18 dpo yet no sign of AF, no spotting and several BFN's so confused and soooooo tired. LOL I wanna nap all day. Anyone else in this boat?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-I love your story!
Afm-I had split up with my fiance about 4 months previously and was out at a pub with my friends. I was sitting on the patio with 2 of my friends when this guy started to talking to me. He turned out to be a friend of my friend's friend. We talked for the rest of the night but then went our separate ways. The following wknd I was out and we ran in to him again, this led to more talking and cell exchanges. So began txting and calls back and forth, hang outs and get togethers but nothing serious for a few months. A year later he moved in with my son and I, five years later we have been married for 3 with dd (18 months) and trying for another. He drives me crazy but he's my crazy and I couldn't ask for a better father for both of my kids.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ready-So cute!! It is awesome how we find people and they become the loves of our lives!!


----------



## lizlovelust

Any idea about my chart ladies?


----------



## Renaendel

I think you have an anovulatory cycle and may need provera to get it started again.


----------



## lizlovelust

Thanks :( ugh this sucks


----------



## lizlovelust

Wow this chat died....


----------



## lizlovelust

Every stinkin chat I join dies! I'm cursed :(


----------



## lorojovanos

People just get busy Liz, don't take it personal. But also, with you being on here for so long, and people really getting to know you, we're aware of your story and give you advice all the time that you don't seem to take. I won't speak for others, but from myself, when I see you go through the same thing month after month and ask the same questions, and I've given you a straight suggestion and you just ignore it or continue on doing the exact same thing, it's frustrating. You can't keep doing the same thing month after month and expect a different result


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hey gals hope everyone had a great weekend!! We went camping and on the lake again. Love my summer life!! 

Liz-Loro is right, we get the same questions from you all the time and it just kind of gets frustrating we we try to help but you don't listen. We are not doctors and do not know what else to tell you. You need to call your doctor!! I wish you the best of luck in getting pregnant and hope it all works out for you, we just can't keep answering the same question all the time and we have no idea about your cycle. I am sure it is frustrating, as we have all been through not being able to get prego. I think you need to try not to dwell on it so much and seriously call your doctor!


----------



## lizlovelust

I've been tryin different things, I've tried clomid, I've tried primerose, I've tried the BD every other day, we've tried soft cups, I can't force oh to go to the doctor as he's so wiery of them.


----------



## lizlovelust

I just go elsewhere where the ladies will actually be welcoming instead of snoody brats like yourselves


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Liz-I never called names. That isn't fair to call me names. I am trying to help the only way that I know how to. I understand that it is frustrating, unfortunately there isn't much that we can advise you on medically, we will try to help support you through this rough time but we can't help you with your cycle is all I was saying. I am sorry you thought I was being rude.


----------



## DragonflyLvr

Sometimes when people don't get the answers they seek and no one can answer the way they want they end up lashing out at others. Don't worry Mrs. You weren't rude at all. Some people just like to instigate issues because they have no control over their situation so they like to blame others for their short comings.

However, I also believe that all in all we are here for support and people need to realize we are not a medical forum or can adequately give medical advice. I would say if your husband isn't willing Liz to go get help then you need to speak with a counselor with him, him being weary of a doctor is no excuse for you to lash out at the ladies here that are trying to support you.

And yes, I am sure other forums of chats will tickle your fancy because it will be a whole new group of people who don't know your story that you can tell it to and have people show you attention, but, when you continue to ask the same questions and keep doing the same things, they too will stop answering your questions and you will call them snobby and then you will move to another chat and the cycle will start again.

best of luck to you dear, again go to doc and make the hubby go until you really know what is going on medically no one can help you.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Wow, what happened here? Sorry I have bee. Mia, new job+ volunteering all weekend equals no down time for this girl.
Liz-sorry u r feeling frustrated. I don't answer some of the questions as I don't have the answers. 
Mrs-u have been anything but rude, u r actually ways very supportive. 
We have somehow managed to get on similar cycles so this past week has been pretty uneventful. This week is go time!


----------



## lorojovanos

Liz, I was not being snoody either; you should know me well enough by now. Look how wonderful that Clomid cycle worked for you. I'm just saying, how many cycles did you actually take it? Your temps are so erratic and I suggested you try vaginal. I'm advising you on what I have seen over the last few years being on here with you and every cycle getting the same questions. I do want you to get what you want and if that's having a baby, then please listen to those of us who have been there and at least try what we've suggested. Only very very rarely do things work the first cycle or two of doing it. 

And now going back to read your comments about being snoody brats? Really? How old are you? All anyone is trying to do is help but I personally feel like I'm beating my head against a wall...


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ready-so you got the new job??!! Awesome and congrats I hope you are happy!! Did you get a promo at work or did you open the catering business like you were wanting to do??!! I'm so happy for you either way!! Yes we are very close in cycles so I am hanging out till O day, which should be mid next week.
Ren-how are you doing?! Femera again this cycle?! Does it give you side effects?! 
Smommy-how's the sickness going, getting better yet?! When do you go back to dr?
Peach-how are you and where are you?! I think you ready and myself are all pretty close together. 
Hope everyone had an ok Monday! I had girls night tonight, my favorite as usual. Do you gals ever go out with just your girlfriends?!


----------



## Renaendel

Femara is still doing its job. I had a 23mm and a 14mm cyst follicle forming on the right. So I will certainly get one egg, possibly two like they confirmed last month. Both follicles are on the right ovary since I don't have a right tube we aren't stressing about being successful. We will still DTD since my left tube can supposedly pick it up, which sounds weird. :shrug:

My only side Effect this month was blurry vision from increased inner ocular pressure. I had a headache the day after I went off them that could have been anything.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-you are amazing about remembering everyone's "stuff". I suck at keeping track of what's what and who's doing whatever! Good job!!! Lol
That said, I am doing the catering. I have been doing it sporadically as people call but this is actually a 4 day a week gig making 100 meals a day for seniors. I'm on week 3 and still trying to get sorted but it's going well. The bonus is I'm done at noon each day so I get more time with my kids. I still have work to do at home but I'm not rushing home at 5 to get dinner, do bath time and rush yo bed. I love it! BUT now I'm not sure if this is a good time to get pg. I'm going to let things happen as they will and not stress about time of month (within reason haha). This is go time for sure though, cp wide open (tmi??) And lots of cm.
I hope you ladies see a bfp this month. I'm excited to here about all the stages and for u newbies to experience the amazing journey of motherhood.


----------



## Smommy013

Hey ladies!! Sorry I've been missing. I see we had some drama in the last couple of days. Lol

Ren- how long will it take the follicles to mature completely? I'm glad the side effects weren't to rough this month.

Mrs- I love girls nights!! And when are you scheduled to O? 

Ready- I'm glad you are getting more time with the fam! And becareful with the it may not be the best time, that's like a red flag for being pregnant lol. 

Peach- were you at girl? 

Afm- the sickens has dwindled. Still have some but it's letting up. I had to go to ER last week. Got really dizzy and heart was racing. I think my blood pressure dropped. But come to find out I'm anemic and my potassium is low. Boo.


----------



## PeachDaisy

Hey ladies! I know, I disappeared...so unlike me! I have been busy with working out, photography, and then this past weekend I was blessed with an AMAZING stomach virus. YUCK!! So needless to say I have been useless since Sunday afternoon. DH and I are managing to get the job done even while sick though...it's just been way less romantic, to say the least ;) I had a ton of ewcm yesterday so we are BDing a few days in a row just to be safe. I didn't get opk's again due to me being so busy. So this is all a guessing game this month. FX!

Oh yeah, and I heard back from my follow up pap....second one since my surgery and it's still normal! YAYYY!!

Looks like you ladies are all doing well! Hate seeing the petty drama, especially when the reason this forum was created was to move away from that. Can't make everyone happy I guess!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ready-I am so happy for you, that is awesome. So glad you are able to follow your dreams and spend more time with your family!! Get to bding btw!!! 

Smommy-Hope you are feeling better, and glad they got it figured out and it wasn't worse! 

Peach-You do sound very busy, glad you get to do some photography on the side, since that seems to be what you love to do. Yay for working out girly! I have been doing the 30 day challenges, they are nice cause it is not the same thing every day but I still get some work out in. Glad you are feeling better, hate those stomach bugs, ugh. Get to bding and fx!

AFM-I won't O until early next week I think, like tues, wed or thurs. So we are bding every other day now until prob sunday or monday then we will prob do everyday. Hope you all have a great week and sorry for the drama, I was not trying to be hurtful or rude.


----------



## Renaendel

Mrs burch, the follicles grow at 1-3mm a day and you ovulate between 25-28mm normally. I was at 23mm on Sunday.


----------



## Wishing_

Hey ladies. I'm glad everyone is doing okay & keeping busy.

Afm, af showed up 8 days early. I'm not sure if it is af however because its early, light, seems to be going away and it just been two days and I got the wwrse cramps in the middle of my pelvic. I also feel bloated, and like stretching/pressure on my pelvic. My bellly feels hard. I may test tomorrow. If I get a faint or solid bfp I need to cancel my catscan that's on Friday morning.


----------



## Smommy013

I hope you get the positive wishing!

Mrs- you do not need to apologize! Not your fault one bit! You were a lot nicer than the rest would have been.

Peach- sorry you have been so sick and busy. Hopefully that is a good thing though for the month.

Ren- well that means you are Oing soon so that's good


----------



## PeachDaisy

So I've got this really odd rash that started today. It's flat, looks kinda like hives, but not itchy. It's on my inner thighs, my stomach, my butt, and right below my boobs. I search for this rash and the only thing I'm finding is pregnancy rash! I wasn't looking for anything pregnancy related, just trying to figure out what the hell is wrong with me. I would welcome it...if that were possible. I'm not due to ovulate until this week sometime, or at least I think based on my cm. Even if we did conceive this week, no way I'd have any type of crazy symptoms yet. So this is driving me absolutely nuts!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Peach-That is crazy, the only thing I thought of was fifths disease, it causes a rash like what you are talking about. ??!! I hope it will turn out to be your bfp which means you have to feel better to bd!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smommy013

Peach- maybe you ovulated early? And pregnancy symptoms can start earlier than the required two week mark


----------



## PeachDaisy

Mrs - I've never heard of fifths disease. I googled it and the images and description aren't anything like what I've got going on. We have been BDing even with me feeling like crap. Haha!

Smommy - That would be super early O considering my last AF was just on July 2nd. 

Guess we shall see!


----------



## Smommy013

Well, I experienced symptoms before implantation. But my body is sensative to hormone changes


----------



## DragonflyLvr

Had a blood test done...came back negative but still no af. Dr said it was probably due to anti inflammatories for my lungs and the stress of a cold sore and blood pressure issues. Suggested to take evening primrose oil to see if I could get it started then possibly parsley tea. Very excited to start my second round with the DH.


----------



## PeachDaisy

Pretty sure I'm Oing!! Getting my one sided pains. BD'd last night and will again tonight just in case! Fx girls!!


----------



## Wishing_

Af ended on the 17. It was light but the colors kept changing. I had brown spots that turned pinkish/red but it only shows when I wipe. I still have it. Does anyone know what's happening? The last time we dtd was on the fourth of July.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Peach-my everything is crossed for u!
Wishing-I'm not sure but I hope u get some answers. 
How's everyone else doing?anyone in the tww yet? I think I just o'd...7am lots of ewcm, cp super soft and open and now high, firm and closed. We dtd just after I chkd this am when open plus yesterday. Fx'd.


----------



## PeachDaisy

Well ladies...the duty has been done, lots of times ;) So now we wait!

Fx we see some BFP's in here soon!!


----------



## Wishing_

Ct scan results came in. I have colitis. Time to Google if I can still conceive.


----------



## Smommy013

Fx peach 

Wishing- I am so sorry! Let us know what you find


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Wishing-not a fun thing to have but can be controlled with diet. 
Peach-GL and fx'd!
Mrs-r u getting in all ur bding? O is within the next day or two?
Ren-how r u doing?
Ab and smommy-how far r u ladies now? Time flies and I have lost track. 
How r the rest of u ladies doing?
Afm-im pretty sure I'm 1dpo so I'll probably poas in a wk. My weeks are flying by with this new gig so it will be here before I know it. I have babies and pg friends surrounding me right now so I'm looking forward to all of the new "lives" coming this way.


----------



## MolGold

Hey girls

FX to all in TWW! I hope to be in it today or tomorrow, I have a follicular scan today to check how close I am to O.


----------



## ab75

Hi ladies, sorry been mia, been on our hols.
I am 16 weeks today, it is flying in now. Next scan in 4 weeks.
Wishing, my cousin has diet controlled colitis and has 2 kids.
My dh and I met on a blind date set up by a mutual friend, been together ever since xx


----------



## PeachDaisy

Ab - I can't believe you're 16 weeks already! I feel like you just found out! Haha! Be sure to let us know how your next scan goes :)

AFM - I'm trying not to symptom spot but I am feeling really anxious this cycle. The past few I've done good just waiting it out so Idk what's up this time around.


----------



## ab75

Maybe you can sense bfp peach!!
My scan seems like forever away xx


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hey gals!! Hope everyone had a great weekend! I took an extra day yesterday and went on a canoe trip with my girl friends, we go every year for the last 5 years!! I am Oing today, got my smiley face yesterday. Although I think my cervix is closed again. I can barley feel the slit in it, I normally can fit like the tip of my finger in the opening. I called dr and they said I need to wait until I am not having a period again before they will do anything. Kinda makes me mad but not much I can do about it. So dh and I are still bding and just hoping for the best I guess, so not much stress here as I am sure it isn't happening this month. 

Ready-So glad your weeks are going by quickly. Hope you get your bfp in 8-10 days!! 
Peach-Hope that anxiousness is your first sign of a bfp!
Ab-Yay so next scan you will find out sex??!!
Wishing-I will read back but I hope you are ok! We are all here for ya girly! 
MG-hope your scan went well and you will be Oing soon with the rest of us! 
Smommy-how is baby doing? Did you get all of your levels back up? Potassium and ?? I forgot the other.


----------



## Smommy013

Ready- I'm glad you are having quick weeks.

Mrs- that sounds like a blast! I'm actually jealous. 

Afm- levels I think are good. And I am 12 weeks and 3 days.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Smommy and ab-I can't believe both are (nearly) in your 2nd tri already. This is when the real fun is...movement, energy, beautiful bump. Have fun with it girls. 
Mrs-that sounds like a blast. 
Peach-intuition maybe?


----------



## PeachDaisy

I sure hope you are right girls! I've been as moody as it gets today too!

Ab & Smommy - I can't wait to see scans of your beautiful babies!!


----------



## Wishing_

Ready: I'm already looking for a dietician.
ab75: Aww, keep us posted! & that good to know. Do you know if she does anything to keep it controlled? I picked up my medicines yesterday but I'm iffy on taking them.
SMommy: keep us posted as well!


----------



## Wishing_

There more of the same test on my phone. These pictures are from my tablet.


----------



## PeachDaisy

Wishing - the pics are hard to tell :( Have anything a little clearer? I soooooo hope this is your bfp though!!!


----------



## MolGold

Hope this cycle's the one, ladies!! FX!!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Wishing, I am not seeing anything, sorry girl and hope you get your bfp soon. 

MG-We O'd the same time, I am also 2dpo so when will you start to test?

Peach, Ready, and Ren how are you girls holding out?

I am pretty relaxed this time since I think my cervix is closed again. Time will tell I guess. 

So off of ttc, these planes that keep going down are getting kind of scary. I just read on twitter that they found the one from last night but holy crap I find it a bit scary. So dh and I are leaving in the am for the weekend to go to another truck, show. Should be a nice weekend and relaxing for me! Hope you all have a great weekend and all are doing ok in the terrible tww!! ;)


----------



## PeachDaisy

Mrs - Let's hope your cervix isn't closed again! And about the planes...I agree! It's getting super scary!

AFM - My nipples have been slightly sensitive, but that's it. I am back to not feeling so positive about this cycle. AF is due next Thursday. This next week is going to drag. That's for sure!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

It's hard to hold out hope after each month that passes with nada. I'm lovin life right now and really enjoying the extra time with my fam and the new job so if "it" happens great and if not life is still great!


----------



## MolGold

Mrs B - yay to being cycle buddies! I hope to test around 10dpo because my LP is 11 days :) how about u?

Peach - hell yeah, I wont test till next Saturday so this week is dragging!

Ready: I know how hard it is :hugs: but I am glad we are all here to share and make it easier!

I am so scared about what is happening to this world, innocents shot and natural calamities! Just yesterday apart from the 3rd plane crash, in India a School bus rammed into a moving train (how?) and no survivors on the bus :(


----------



## PeachDaisy

I'm making myself wait until at least next Saturday. I figure as long as I don't purchase any tests of any sort then I don't have a choice. Haha!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

There is a reason I don't watch the news and it is because all of these "accidents" and the many acts of violence show a reality I don't want to see or hear. 
Mrs-have a great wknd and enjoy the relaxation. 
Peach-any more symptoms?
MG-koodos to u ladies for waiting to test. Im sure ill start sun or mon as I usually do.
Afm-I'm feeling very premenstrual today (lower back/pelvic area achey, bitchy and tiiired) and I am far off of af. Boobs are normal. Once I see those blue veins and they hurt then ill know something is up. For now nothing is so ill be sipping on palm breezes and bud light lime on my deck...later anyways!
Happy Friday


----------



## PeachDaisy

Ready - Nope, nothing new here other than slight cramps. So who knows. Enjoy your beverages lady ;)


----------



## PeachDaisy

I didn't think anything of it until yesterday, but since Thursday, anytime I eat or drink anything I'm EXTREMELY gassy. Mostly in the form of burps, but it's like non-stop. Nipples are still slightly sensitive also. Gosh I hope I'm not getting my hopes up!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Peach-hope this is it for you! You will test this weekend?
Ready-Hope your drinks were refreshing!! Mine were this weekend! lol
Ren-how are you doin girly? Started testing yet?
MG-when will you test? 

AFM-not thinking anything is gonna happen since I am pretty sure I was closed. I am just relaxing, it is awesome kind of lol. AF is due somewhere between the 4th and 6th. So I have a while lol Hope you all had a wonderful weekend!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Fx'd Peach! My hopes are up for you. 
Mrs-glad u had a nice wknd...my drinks were fab! Lol
Afm-I'm pretty sure its another dud month. Not sure if I should see the dr or just let things happen as they may. I think I may hire a personal trainer to whip my butt in to shape and focus on that.


----------



## Renaendel

Hey ladies, sorry been mia, husbands grandpa died and we were out of town at a funeral, and now we are leaving again in two weeks out of state for a wedding on the same side, then the following week his parents, brother and my sister in law are coming into town for a week.

Doing great, just waiting for this cycle to finish. (It was a bust cycle since I ovulated on the side that I don't have a tube on)

If all goes to plan I should start bleeding tomorrow so I can ovulate at the wedding and make this May baby. Everyone in my family including yia yia and her twin sister on my moms side is born in may, except for my mom her self who is a june babe. 

I will probably not update a bunch but things are going well, once they calm down hopefully life and forums will get back on track. :D


----------



## Smommy013

Hey guys! 

Peach- when are you going to test? I hope soon because I'm ready to see a positive!

Mrs- did your cervix not open at all? Or am I confused

Ready- glad you enjoyed your drinks. I like the trainer idea, because I know I need to do that lol. 

Ren- sorry you ovulated on the wrong side!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Not that I ever felt. I am guessing it is closed again, which dr said it could. He just said I have to wait till I miss a period before he' ll look at it. Which makes me mad but whatever. I'll prob be calling him next week!!


----------



## PeachDaisy

Ren - Even though you don't have a tube on that side, the other tube can still pick up the egg! So don't count yourself out just yet!

Smommy - I'm not testing until at least Saturday...so be patient ;)

Mrs. - That blows! Hope things get better and that your cervix will stop closing up!


----------



## MolGold

Ren, aw sorry for the bust cycle. Hope for your BFP and a May baby !

Peach, I will be testing sunday too! FX!

Mrs.: Why don't you get a second opinion for the cervix?


----------



## Mrs. Burch

MG-I have never really thought of getting a second, I have seen this dr since I was 16 and he is one of the best in our area. I know this will sound horrible but I am going to lie either way and make him look at it, I don't know what else to do. I am not going to just keep waiting around month after month trying to only have a closed cervix.


----------



## PeachDaisy

Well ladies, AF is due tomorrow but the only sign of her I have are slight cramps. Other than that, I have sensitive nipples still, gassy (mostly burping still), creamy cm...which normally I'm super dry by now, some nausea, and I've been super tired. These are the most symptoms I've had since my last bfp! Fx this is it! Good thing I'm broke until payday or else I'd be testing already ;)


----------



## Mommy_DK

PeachDaisy said:


> Well ladies, AF is due tomorrow but the only sign of her I have are slight cramps. Other than that, I have sensitive nipples still, gassy (mostly burping still), creamy cm...which normally I'm super dry by now, some nausea, and I've been super tired. These are the most symptoms I've had since my last bfp! Fx this is it! Good thing I'm broke until payday or else I'd be testing already ;)


Hi Mommy! I hope this is it for you, Your symptoms so far are looking great! AF is due on the 5-7th for me and so far I have symptoms :shrug: I am not looking forward to her visiting :nope: But I am wishing you the very best! Keep us posted! 

Xoxo Nicole


----------



## Mommy_DK

Hi ladies!! I'm back ! I took a few months off from trying but I'm ready to get back in and start trying again.... A little nervous but I'm ready! So far for this month we only :sex:a few times but I am still of course hoping for my BFP. AF is due on anywhere from the 5-7th and I've got a few signs of her already :growlmad: 


My strategy for this time around will be stress relief therapy, major relaxation, Chlomid, *Maybe Michal Naim's Egg cycle method (very expensive), fertili-Tea (tea), follow the fertility diet, and discontinue drinking bottled water. praying one of these or a combination of these will work for us! Anyone had any success with any of these methods? 

Nice to see you ladies again :flower::flower:



Xoxoxo Nicole


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Peach-I can't wait for you to test until Saturday! I need answers now. Lol
Mommy-I haven't tried any of those but my fx'd for you. 
Afm-I tested this am and bfn. I think I'm anywhere from 9-11 dpo.


----------



## Mommy_DK

ReadynWaiting said:


> Peach-I can't wait for you to test until Saturday! I need answers now. Lol
> Mommy-I haven't tried any of those but my fx'd for you.
> Afm-I tested this am and bfn. I think I'm anywhere from 9-11 dpo.



Thank you ready! I am sooo tempted to take this extra hpt I have..... I know it's early , maybe I should wait a few more days?


----------



## Mommy_DK

ReadynWaiting said:


> Peach-I can't wait for you to test until Saturday! I need answers now. Lol
> Mommy-I haven't tried any of those but my fx'd for you.
> Afm-I tested this am and bfn. I think I'm anywhere from 9-11 dpo.

Maybe you should test again in a few days? Any signs of AF?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mommy-I'm all about testing too early so maybe not the best to ask. Lol 
I don't have too many pre af symptoms so it's hard to say. I will probably test again tomorrow.


----------



## Mommy_DK

ReadynWaiting said:


> Mommy-I'm all about testing too early so maybe not the best to ask. Lol
> I don't have too many pre af symptoms so it's hard to say. I will probably test again tomorrow.

Lol ! It's ok I think we all suffer from the lets test even if it's too early syndrome! Ah what the heck , I'll go back to dollar tree in a few weeks and just rack up on hpt.... May as well get rid of this one now so it's not lying around. And yay! no AF symptoms yet for you :happydance:


----------



## Mommy_DK

Well it was negative of course. I hate to be negative I am just so convinced at this point that it may never happen. Maybe I was ment to have only 2 daughters and one son. I just can't do this anymore , I have to try to either focus on having a career or going 100% in with TTC .... Get testing done and take meds to help with ovulation. Going back nd fourth and in and out of trying is driving me insane!


----------



## PeachDaisy

Mommy - Thanks for the kind words and welcome back! Don't give up!

Ready - You know that I'd be testing already if I had a test to take! Have to wait for the hubs to get paid first. It's KILLING me not testing! I haven't been this anxious in a longggg time!


----------



## Smommy013

Peah- you really need to test

Mrs- i dont blame you one bit for wanting to go to the doctor


----------



## PeachDaisy

Smommy - I want to test sooooo bad! Saturday morning can't get here quick enough!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Mommy-welcome back and best of luck to you!!
Peach-OMG Saturday is too long!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Go get a dollar store test! 
Ready-I got a bfn today too, I am not expecting anything of course but just had to get it out of my system. 
Smommy-how is your summer going? 
AFM-I am 9dpo and just hanging out until af so I can go to dr and see what the next step is!


----------



## PeachDaisy

Mrs. - At this point I might as well wait it out....lol! We will be going grocery shopping tomorrow evening when I get off of work. So I'll my frer's then and test first thing Saturday morning.

Ladies....if I can wait, you all can wait for me ;) It'll be alright! I'm trying to keep myself from getting my hopes too high anyway. There's still doubt and fear that AF is on her way.


----------



## PeachDaisy

I've dried up a TON...so I have a feeling AF will be here tomorrow or Saturday :(


----------



## PeachDaisy

So, no AF still! Yay! CM is back...so that's good. I'm still super burpy. Another good thing. A little nausea. Soooo I'm ready for tomorrow morning!!!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Renaendel

It will be very exciting when you test!

Mrs. I hope your cervix hasn't grown back.

Mommy sorry ttc is stressing you out so much. :hugs:

AFM, period is rough but I feel like I have an amazing chance this month. Go lucky month #22. Ladies think good thoughts to help me produce a few good eggs on the left size. I think the femara will help for that as well.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Peach-fx'd for a couple of lovely lines tomorrow. 
Ren-I'm putting it out to the universe for u. 
Mrs-I'm confused as to how ur cervix stays closed?
Afm-bfn this am...af should be here tomorrow or Sunday.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Peach- fx for am!! 
Ready- sorry about bfn 
Basically because I have had 2 leeps and 2 cone biopsies my cervix has "grown" together. Not having the opening. I'm thinking it is scar tissue that has to be removed. Dr said it was from pervious surgeries that is why it has closed. So it isn't opening during af or O. I'll call dr next week. Af should be here by the 7th.


----------



## Smommy013

ready- I hope you are wrong about the tests.

mrs- i would be getting some serious answers if i were you girl.


ren- I hope #22 is the best one yet!!

Mommy- ttc is stressful as anything. thats why we were not trying as much as just having sex lol.

peach- i really hope this is your bfp. any update at all?

AFM- I will be 14 weeks tomorrow! my uterus feels like an orange in my stomach it it is so weird. i also just sent a bunch of emails to companies to get free samples.


----------



## PeachDaisy

Ren - boo your rough AF :(

Mrs - that's an awful position to be in. That has been my fear since my LEEP. I hope you can get some answers and this taken care of for good. 

Smommy - I feel like your pregnancy is flying by!

Afm - nothing new. Got my FRERs for tomorrow morning!! DH and I BD'd tonight. So if AF was going to show, that would trigger her. Always does. Fx it didn't work this time! I'm off to bed so I'll be back with some sort of news in the morning!!


----------



## PeachDaisy

Well girls, 2 days late and I finally tested. Bfn :( Not even a hint of a line. Guess I'll wait a few more days and see what happens. Bah! This is why I hate testing. Oh well! Going to try and enjoy my weekend anyway.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Peach-so sorry about the bfn. Hopefully its just a late implant. 
Smommy-2nd tri is the best part so enjoy it! You will be able to feel movement soon. If you are very in tune with ur body you will feel little gas bubbles...thats baby doing flips. 
Mrs-I really hope ur dr takes u seriously and gets this rectified. 
Ren-I'm glad u r feeling so positive about this cycle...it's going to happen. 
Afm-I didn't test as I know im not pg. Just waiting it out.


----------



## PeachDaisy

Ready - I'm hoping the same! Still no AF this morning...even after BDing last night, that's usually when it happens. I'll probably test again Monday if AF hasn't arrived.


----------



## Smommy013

Peach- I'm sorry a bfn- but at least no AF when are you supposed to start? I feel like this pregnancy is going slow and quick at the same time

Ready- I'm sorry you don't think you will get your bfp.
I'm ready to feel the kicks!


----------



## PeachDaisy

Smommy - I was due to start on Thursday. So I'm now two days late.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Peach-sorry about bfn, hopefully it is just taking a few to show on the test!! Fx for no AF and Monday bfp


----------



## Mommy_DK

Mrs.Burch-thanks for the welcome back :flower:

Smommy- Yes super stressful! Ugh! But I am back in, I'll take your advice and just have fun sex! Or at least try lol 

Peach- Any updates Hun? Hope all is well ! :flower: thanks for encouraging me not to give up 

Hope you all had a wonderful weekend!

As for me , there is still a slight chance, I felt a quick sharp twinge the other day while I was at the park with my kids admiring the most gorgeous little baby boy (aside from my son!) lol I'm not sure if it was O or sign of The wicked AF or *wishfully thinking* implantation :shrug:

AF is due on the 5th but is liable not to show up for an entire month since she's so unorganized! :growlmad: however the last two months she's been on time so if she's not here by the 7th I may test again..... A little afraid of the outcome tho :nope:


----------



## PeachDaisy

Thanks Mrs.!

Mommy - No updates really. Still no AF. Slight cramps still here and there. CM comes and goes. Nipples aren't as sensitive, but boobs are slowly getting sore. 

So....if she stays away tonight, I'll test again tomorrow morning probably.


----------



## Mommy_DK

PeachDaisy said:


> Thanks Mrs.!
> 
> Mommy - No updates really. Still no AF. Slight cramps still here and there. CM comes and goes. Nipples aren't as sensitive, but boobs are slowly getting sore.
> 
> So....if she stays away tonight, I'll test again tomorrow morning probably.


Same here Peach, with cm coming and going, slight very slight cramps idk what to think...... I tested tonight , although I'm not due until the 5th/7th I let my mind get to me and bought more tests :dohh: I really am going to try to wait a few days after AF due. But every little thing of course I'm like 'omg this is it' I'm craving food but I'm a foodie so idk if it's a true sign!


----------



## PeachDaisy

Fx for you Mommy!

Afm - forgot to test when I woke up. Fail! But turns out it might have been a waste anyway. I'm now spotting :( So I'm going to give it a few days and see if full blown AF arrives. If not then I will test again.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Peach-Dang it, sorry girl!! Maybe it is just a minor spot and the bean is really snuggling in there. fx 

AFM-So yep cervix is closed. Started minor spotting yesterday, only when I wipe and brown in cm. I also think I am gonna have dr test my progesterone cause I think it is low too. My lp is only lasting about 10-12 days, this month it was 11. Still bloody cm today but nothing on pad. Called them this am and I am going in tomorrow morning, so I guess I will update when I know more tomorrow. Hope all of you beautiful girls had a great weekend, ours was spent at the lake again!! Not much better!


----------



## PeachDaisy

Mrs - That really sucks about your cervix :( Hopefully you can get this straightened out! And hopefully they'll help with your progesterone also if you need it! Make sure to keep us updated!!

AFM - Soooo I only had the spotting when I wiped this morning. Nothing since then. DH and I did BD last night, so Idk if it has something to do with that or it's just a slow start to AF. Who friggin' knows!


----------



## Mommy_DK

Peach- I hope it is implantation!! Good thing you bd last night, do you o late sometimes? A friend of mine who is now 14 weeks o'd around the time of AF. Fx!! 

Mrs- Weekends at the lake sound soo relaxing ! Lucky girl! I hope you're appointment goes well and they can give you some answers if there is a problem going on. How long do progesterone Testing results take to come back?

AFM- No signs that AF is coming since Saturday, no cramping, no bloating no headaches, or sweet cravings, So last night Me and the hub BDed but he pulled out because 'this isn't our month for a boy' goodness! I wish he wouldn't care soo much about the sex of the baby! It's OUR baby either way! But I guess him and my son are feeling out numbered a little lol hopefully some of his swimmers snuck in anyway! :haha:


----------



## Mommy_DK

Just a little inspiration and encouragement (not that we all aren't encouraged anyway) Just thought I'd share. 

I was reading an old TTC journal last night and the woman who started it had been trying with her OH for a long time like most of us here and was trying out a few different methods (fertility supps/clomid/fertil diet) before she conceived. She finally did get her BFP , and the women in her group similar to the one we have here, all fell pregnant within the same yr!!! It was so exciting and interesting reading their stories and their posts in her journal/tww group! So amazing , they all had pregnancy pics as their avatars :happydance: I started thinking 'Man I hope it happens this way for myself and the ladies in my support group!!' Maybe it will be just as contagious for us as it was for them How awesome would that be?! 

Has anyone else been on stalker mode and read through some of the old posts or TTC journals?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mommy- the group I was in when ttc dd had 6 of us (on a reg basis) and few others that popped in and out but after months of being together each of us started getting pg. After 4 months all but 1 of us were expecting and the one that wasn't was having marital issues so they stopped ttc. A few of us are friends on fb still. I truly hope it happens for us all as it did for me before. 
Peach-my fx'd for you still. 
Mrs-good luck getting this stuff figured out so that this next cycle can be the one!
Afm-no af which is very odd as I am almost to the hr when it start on day 28 or 29. I know its coming but weird that its late.


----------



## Smommy013

Mrs- I'm sorry you are having to go through a closed cervix again. That's just no fun. When will you call the doc?

Ready- maybe it's not coming?

Peach- any update? I'm sorry you started spotting. Hopefully it's not actually Af

Mommy- I hope your DH gets over the trying to get a boy, because it would take a lot longer to get pregnant! Plus like you said it's y'all's baby.

Afm- got to hear heart beat today. LO is doing good and was moving all about


----------



## Mommy_DK

Ready- Are you serious?! That is so amazing!! We all need to continue to stick together and give positive vibes and support :hugs::hugs::hugs: what a wonderful beginning to the holidays that would be :cloud9: is there anything you did different right before you conceived ? Oh and that's strange that AF is late, are you stressed? If not I feel someone will be testing soon!!! Have you been bding a lot?

Not sure what's going on with me exactly but were heading for the fertilityblend supplements next week and clomid after if that doesn't work. Anyone else using either of these? Sorry I haven't read this post in a while. I'll go back and read through tho.



P.S while I'm yapping on :blush: I just thought I'd mention I can not seem to get enough sleep this past week, don't know if it's AF laziness or going to bed so late but I could literally take a nap and wake up still sleepy :sleep::sleep: ! Does anyone else go thru this before AF shows up?


----------



## Mommy_DK

Smommy- Exactly! He brings it up all of the time and today I got fed up and finally told him, look if you want a boy so badly pay 15,000 to get the ivf procedure, if not shut up and be grateful! Sheesh he pisses me off sometimes.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Smommy-hearing the hb is always exciting! I cant wait to hear about feeling baby. 
Mommy-I cut out dairy and gluten and ate really healthy (greens, lean protein, veg).


----------



## Mommy_DK

Smommy- Aaaaaaaawww!!! That must feel so amazing , have you started a TTC journal?


----------



## Mommy_DK

Ready- I'll give the clean eating/vegan a try, I've been in and out of the clean eating. Thank you


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mommy-me too as far as in and out of clean eating. I'm a total sugar addict and slip up all the time. I know it balances my body when I do eat that way and therefore balances my ph levels which I believe created a non acidic atmosphere for the llittle spermies to do there thing last time. It all makes sense in my head lol.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Btw af started a few hrs back. On to another cycle.


----------



## PeachDaisy

Mommy - Tell your DH to shut up and get busy ;) Hehe!

Smommy - Yay for hearing the heartbeat! That's soooo exciting!!

AFM - Ready, I'm right there with ya! The spotting got worse as the day went on and by the time I woke up this morning, AF was here full force. So looks like I O'd later than expected...if at all (since I didn't track)...so on to cycle 22 I believe. I've kind of stopped counting :/ I started temping this morning...so I'm trying that again, ha!! Will buy my OPK's this weekend along with my preseed. We're going hard core this cycle whether DH likes it or not! Haha! The plus to AF finally showing is that I can have a few drinks for our wedding anniversary. Downfall is, well, no BDing for our anniversary...haha! Ohhhh well!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Peach-sorry to hear about af. I hope this montg is a turnaround for us all.


----------



## PeachDaisy

ReadynWaiting said:


> Peach-sorry to hear about af. I hope this montg is a turnaround for us all.

I agree! We all need a better month!


----------



## Wishing_

Sprry to hear about the af's.

afm: I been leaking. Which is weird because I don't be in the mood or anything. Its just discharge & lots of it. It leaks out randomly.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hey girls, sorry to read about all the af's!! So went to dr today and cervix was closed so they opened it. It was pretty painful, I am at home resting now. He also gave me a Rx for progesterone. I start it on the day I O and take it for 13 days and either get a bfp or af. So time will tell. Dr said call him if it closes again and he will open it again. So I'm hoping we get a bfp soon cause I don't really wanna go through that again!! Hope you all have a great day and I am gonna try to sleep.


----------



## MolGold

AF got me too.. there goes all the august optimism!


----------



## Smommy013

I'm so sorry for all the AFs! Hopefully next month will be a better chance for everyone.

Mrs- I'm sorry you are in pain girl! Rest up and get ready to get sexed up


----------



## PeachDaisy

Mrs - Yikes! I feel like it shouldn't keep closing up like that! Fx it doesn't get stuck shut again!

Boo for all of us with AF! Fx we get better news in September!!!

AFM - Just dealing with the witch. Ready for the weekend. And sleep. And sweets. Haha!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-I hope u don't need to go through that again and this time next month u will be feeling the nauseating pain of pregnancy lol.


----------



## Mommy_DK

Mrs- sorry you had to go through that! Fx crossed that the progesterone works for you and you get your BFP ! 

Ready- It is so hard not to go in and out when there is other great food like chick fil A and Ice cream! But I try to stay in with the clean eats as much as possible, you mentioned no dairy tho and I think I just might try it this week , I think it'll make for a nice cleanse 

Peach- AF would decide to come at a time like this! Winch! But I'm sure you'll think of something creative to have some anniversary fun with DH(-; 
And Yes my DH needs to focus!

Sorry to everyone who's AF's showed, please let next cycle be it for us all!

AFM- AF still hasn't showed. I haven't been checking or charting for O and I may have tested a couple of days early but all BFN. I am not going to test again until September. I have been craving chick fil a but idk I am a food lover. I had some more pains in my vag (tmi) and lots of leaking.... Late o. ? 



I hate waiting.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Thanks for all the concern girls, it means a lot! 
Peach-this isn't a normal thing, it only happens to very few people, my opening (when closed) is the size of a straight pin, hole, very small. The only thing is to open it when it closes, there isn't even much on google about it, that is how uncommon it is. Hope AF is leaving soon for you, and time to O will come soon. Get your stuff girl so you know when you O!
Ready-I am reading the Making Babies book and it has about 4 sentences on cervical stenosis, what I have, lol but I LOVE THIS BOOK!! Thanks so much for suggesting to read it, it is awesome and has so much information. FX for you that you catch the egg this month!!
Mommy-I would use OPK's if i were you, just so you know when you O, I wouldn't be able to handle not knowing. Hope you figure it all out soon and fx for you! 
Smommy-Hope all is well and baby. Are the in laws doing any better?
Ren-How are you doing, the fermera being nice to you? When are you scheduled to O?
Good luck girls and I won't O until around the 20th so I am out for a while, I think I am just going to chill for a bit and have fun at the lake!!


----------



## Renaendel

Ouch Mrs. That sounds painful. The femara treated me great! I find out on Tuesday how many eggs and what side they are on. My positive OPK should be on Wednesday and I should O on Thursday.


----------



## Smommy013

Mrs- hahaha you had a funny joke about them being better


----------



## Mommy_DK

Smommy- I am cracking up! 

Mrs- yes I really should start charting , I'll start next cycle. :flower: hope you're feeling better

I promised myself I wouldn't get my hopes high and read into the symptoms too much anymore but , I had another unusual painful jolt in my stomach today, lots of cm , headaches for the past two days, and extremely tired. It is making me want to test so bad ! But I'll just be patient. 

If AF does start I am going back to shady grove for my first sono to see whether or not I ovulate for sure. If not..... We'll be on our way to Our first round of clomid


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mommy-how long r u waiting to test?


----------



## Wishing_

Hey ladies! Again sorry for must of ya who got the witch.
Mrs sorry about the close thingy.
Mommy_dk maybe it is late O? I know I experienced it as well. Now there's barely nothing there. Thank god because I was running out of liners lol.

afm I think I o'ed on the 6 which ks weord because it was my brother's birthday. My birthday is coming up next week. Af should shown up on the 17 according to an app I'm using. I may be out because I dtd once, on the 5th. Also I had the only blue veins on my breast. It was like something off an horror movie! Its not as visible right now but yea. I hear its a good sign of pregnancy but I took a test two days ago and it was invalid.


----------



## Mommy_DK

Ready- guess I will not be testing at all AF just showed 

Wishing- Do you wait until after late AF or do you test before? 

Does anyone else look 5 months preg during AF? Lol I stuffed my face at Olive Garden tonight too ! Sheesh I feel like Im going to pop. 

I am suppose to go back to shady grove to get the transvaginal sono done to see if I O on the 2nd or third day of AF but their closed tomorrow and Sunday OFCOURSE ! So now I guess I have to wait another month??! They should be open on weekends due to this testing ! I am so frustrated :growlmad: now I will not be able to start clomid on time as planned


----------



## Smommy013

sorry about AF Mommy!


----------



## Mommy_DK

Smommy, I was sort of wanting to see AF because I was almost looking forward to getting some extra assistance starting clomid ! Hope he prescribes right away and it works first round!


Anyone else trying clomid this cycle?


----------



## Mommy_DK

*UPDATE:* I was able to get a hold of the on call nurse at shady grove and I made an appointment for Monday to do the sono 

Now I'm just hoping he gives me the prescription on the same day! I know there are like 1000 other tests he wants us to take but hopefully those can be done while taking clomid :shrug:come on Monday!!

Just thought I'd share


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mommy-sorry about af. How did the sono go?
I hope everyone had a good wknd? I was camping and enjoying the weather. 
We are heading out of town for a few days this wknd which im looking forward to but it might hinder bding being in a tent with 2 kids lol. Its ov time too so this month is probably a bust.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hey girls!! Mommy sorry to read about AF. 
Ready-Camping will be fun, we camp almost every weekend! If you miss it this month maybe it will be a good month to just relax and not worry about all the ttc crap! lol Just have fun and if you bd great and if not then have some drinks! (I know easier said than done, just trying to help!)
AFM- I am all better and healed nicely. O should be somewhere around the 20th, so prob start really bding this weekend, we will be camping also, with my parents in a tent next to us. Good thing we go "night fishing"!! lol 
Smommy-sorry about in laws!! Oh I have a story about mil from this weekend. She is such a b word!!!!!!!!! It is a long story, maybe I'll type it all later! 
Hope the rest of you gals are holding out ok and everyone had a great weekend!! Enjoy your week and get geared up for O time!!!!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-I am right on track for not being too concerned if it happens this month. I am letting things happen as they may and enjoying my summer.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ready- So glad that you are having a great time with summer. Hope the new job is still going great! So I just finished the Making Babies book, love it!! Thanks for recommending it! Do you remember or know what type you are? I am dry, which makes so much sense for me! I am gonna try to stick with the eating thing, no dairy and healthy carbs to help my energy. (Or lack there of really) Anyways, loved the book and love how it is usually just something simple instead of something big that can cause infertility.


----------



## Mommy_DK

Ready- No sono, the lady that schedules the appointments at my office is such a winch! She's one of those "this is my job but you're bothering me types" I really feel uncomfortable with her and so does DH so he wants us to find a diff office. I want to report her so bad, her attitude sucks! I hope you're enjoying the trip and the family, letting the TTC stress go for a little bit might be good while you enjoy this time and build memories with the family <3

Mrs and smommy- I am glad you're feeling better MRS. Sorry about the in laws, I def. Understand , my mil is a big B word too! Drives me insane , I wish to only see her on holidays and MAYBE birthdays which still seems too often and sometimes she just pops up! She makes me want to move far far away!


AFM- my in laws are taking my babies away on a plane for 5 days ); I am starting to have really bad anxiety I should have never agreed to this. I may not let my DS go since he's got a tooth ache, but even with my DD gone I am going to go full blown panic attack. And as for TTC until we can find a new office I think we're going to stick to maca and other fertility supplements and relaxation! I really want this to happen naturally .


----------



## PeachDaisy

Mrs - Good to know things are better!

Mommy - Until you're with a doctor you are happy with that's probably best.

AFM - I completely forgot OPKs and preseed this month...again, ugh! I might still grab some preseed since I'm not Oing just yet. We're BDing every other day. I'm temping now...only missed one day so far. That's amazing considering I'm terrible at remember things haha! I've been so busy lately that I'm happy I was finally able to jump on here today!


----------



## Mommy_DK

PeachDaisy said:


> Mrs - Good to know things are better!
> 
> Mommy - Until you're with a doctor you are happy with that's probably best.
> 
> AFM - I completely forgot OPKs and preseed this month...again, ugh! I might still grab some preseed since I'm not Oing just yet. We're BDing every other day. I'm temping now...only missed one day so far. That's amazing considering I'm terrible at remember things haha! I've been so busy lately that I'm happy I was finally able to jump on here today!


Yes you're right! Hope we can get it on our own!

How's that pre seed ? I've been hearing bits here and there about it any cons? Pros? Oh and I'm thinking of trying the soft cups this cycle. Have you tried them out?

My plan : Maca cd1-12 along with green tea, and softcups each time we bd hope it works!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-I'm glad you liked the book, I found it helpful. If anyone is interested in what we are talking about its online at www.makingbabiesprogram.com. I am pale and tired Mrs and my major issues are gluten and dairy. They both cause major upset in my body which I think causes issues for ttc.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mommy-sorry ur having issues with the nurse, they shoukd be helpful and understanding and just do their jobs.
Peach-I used preseed and liked it.


----------



## Wishing_

Hey! I tester a week before af. I tested again& it was a bfn. AF should be on the 17.
Today is my birthday so hopefully the test is accurate for I'm going to drink, even though I'm not a drinker! Hehe.


----------



## PeachDaisy

Mommy - PreSeed is AMAZING! I think I like it a lot mainly bc ever since having LEEP, my body doesn't produce as much cm as it did before. I use the applicators and insert the PreSeed. The last time we got pregnant we used it...and a couple times this time around we've used it. I miss it so I need to buy more! Haha! If you use it though, do not use recommended amount. It is wayyyy too much. I've never tried softcups. I think the whole concept freaks me out too much to use them.


----------



## Smommy013

Wish- happy birthday and have a good time! Be safe!

Peach- extra help is always good! Hope this month is better

Mrs- you have got to tell me your in law story, don't let mine be the only crazy one

Mommy- sorry about the nurse. I had a crappy one when I was at the ob.

Ready- I feel as if you the mom of this group, not because you are a mom but you just kinda guide us all. I love that!!!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Smommy-I agree with you on Ready being the mom!! lol 
Wishing-Happy Bday, have fun and be safe!!!
Peach-go get your Preseed girl!!

Ok So here is the story. So her bday was last Monday, the 4th, and the weekend before her bday Cody and I were going to the lake and going camping, we have gone to the lake every weekend since June. We normally go down on Sat afternoon and go out for a quick swim and then Cody does some night fishing and then Sunday we go out and just swim and hang out on the boat, no rush to get up or do anything. Well MIL had asked Cody to go to Springfield, about 1 hr 15 min from us, with her on Sunday for her birthday. (it is weird, she likes to go to Springfield and they go eat and just hang out all day.) This made me mad because we had gotten to the lake latter than normal, like 5 so there was no time really to swim, my whole reason for going to the lake. So we were going to have to leave early Sunday so he could go do whatever with mil. Well Cody called her and told her he wasn't going, he had already made plans with me and they could go at a later time. WELL....Here is where it gets good. I am hearing him on the phone with her: He said well maybe we can go camping like you said you wanted to. SO he hangs up the phone and I say so you and your mom are going camping next weekend??!!! Cody: No that would be a little weird, you are going too!! 
Me: Ok (inside I am dying!!!!!!!!!!!!!) 
So the whole week goes by and I am dreading going camping with her, it is just crazy, she hates me, why on earth would she want to be in a tent next to my tent, and on our boat, there is no time away from each other!!! So it comes to Sat and thank God, it rained, we didn't have to go camping. Well my parents bought a boat and Cody had told them we would go to the lake Sunday and he would teach my dad how to drive the boat, if it wasn't raining. So we are all packed and boat loaded ready to walk out the door and Cody says, "Mom is coming". OMG WTF UGH so I go get another towel and more water to cover for her needs. My husband does this to me, tells me at the last minute, so I don't have time to react, he is sneaky that little *******!! LOL So she comes out in jean capris and a sleeveless shirt and a book. We take the long awkwardly quiet 1 hour and 15 min drive to the lake. We get there and meet my parents there and Cody, MIL and I get on our boat and go for a quick boat ride, then we go meet my parents at the restaurant and have breakfast. It is so weird cause she doesn't talk at all, so it just makes it hard for my parents and my self because she doesn't talk to any of us. So we eat breakfast get ready to go put dads boat in the water and Cody was gonna drive dad's and I am driving our boat. So Cody says, "Mom are you riding with Laura or us?" She then replies with well you leave me with the choice of the lesser of the two evils!! WTF STFU I am about to throw your ass out of my fing boat!! (Background she doesn't like my mom either!) So basically mil was saying she had to choose between me or my mom and we are both evil! SO my mom said "well I guess you need to take your pick and make it quick!!" Hahaha get her mom!! So she stays in my boat because at least I don't say anything. Good choice on her part, I am a bit more calm than my mom. Anyways we get to our cove where we are going to swim. I ask MIL if she has her swim suit on, MIL: No I don't know how to swim! Ok what why the hell would you want to go to the lake if you don't know how to swim. I am so confused. So you came just to ruin mine and my parents day??!!! I mean really if I didn't know how to swim I think the last place I would be is in the middle of the lake!!! Well Cody and my dad are now on my dads boat and my mom and I are on our rafts and MIL said she had to go with Cody because my dads boat has a canopy and ours doesn't and she needed to be in the shade!! AGAIN WTF are you joking!!??!! Why did you come to the lake if you don't know how to swim and you need to be in the shade??!! Is this making sense to anyone??!!! So whatever mom and I float and relax and enjoy ourselves. Cody and dad come back and they get in and swim too and I'll be dammed if she didn't start complaining about being hot like a hour later. I am sorry but I don't care or want to hear it, you shouldn't have come to the lake!!! SO whatever we are ready to go, we were out on the water for about 4 hours or so. WE load up, keep in mind she doesn't help with anything, NOTHING, just stands there and looks at all of us unloading the boat putting stuff in the truck and all the stuff that comes with going home. Then we make the awkward silent drive home. LONGEST day ever!!!! Just crazy, I am just confused on why on earth she wanted to go to the lake. She sat in my dads boat and read, never talked to any of us, we all tried carrying on a conversation with her, nothing. Oh and keep in mind Cody and I paid for her breakfast. She doesn't swim and then started complaining of being hot, HELLO yes it is hot, we are in the middle of the water with the sun beating down on us, this is what going to the lake entails. WTF??!!!


----------



## Wishing_

That was one crazy story! I would have pushed her off the boat, hehe.

The Bio is made that my friends flaked so what he planned for me was ruined. I still had a good time. I still got 6 days to celebrate my birthday week. 
But I'm not doing much today. I been getting cramps & weird pain on my right side. Right now is a bit unbearable. The pain is on my right pelvic and travels a little too my thigh and love handles. Just Ugh! 5 more days till af.


----------



## Smommy013

Wishing- i hope you feel better with pain.

Mrs- she just wanted to ruin your day. and that is insane. Why does she not like you and your family? is she one of those that thinks you took her baby boy? Im sorry she ruined your day. i love the lake and would be very irritated if i had to deal with the craziness on the lake like that.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-you are a better woman than me. I would have left her ass at home...her attitude sucks!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Smommy-YES she thinks I have taken her baby boy, actually she acts more like he is her husband then a son. It is very strange!!! It has gotten MUCH better, since I have brought it to Cody's attention. He never really thought anything about it before. She acts like it is a competition on who spends more time with him. Like I said CRAZY!! LOL 

Ok, so I am not sure if any of you gals have ever experienced this or heard of it but every month since Feb, my surgery, I get a bloody nose, in the middle of the night before I O. I didn't last month, keep in mind my cervix was closed. This is just strange to me. According to my previous months I usually O like 5 days after my bloody nose. I just wake up in the middle of the night and my nose just starts bleeding, so strange. I know it is common for pregnancy to have a bloody nose, more blood flow, just never heard of it before O time too! 

Are you guys getting close to O? Do you have any plans for the weekend? We are going to the lake, no surprise. We are leaving tonight and will be home Sunday. My BFF and her hubby are going down too, with no kiddos, for her hubby's bday. Should be fun. OH my parents are going too! Hope you all have a WONDERFUL weekend and to those that are Oing GET IT GGGGIIIIIRRRRRLLL!!!!!! ;)


----------



## Wishing_

My in-laws are going to PA in a few hours to fix up their vacation home. We didn't go because the hubby works. I belive I O'ed yesterday. I had the only cramps. My mother was the one who told me I may be ovulating. I go back to school at the end of the month.

Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## Mommy_DK

Mrs- I can not believe she talks that way to you AND your mother! I know it's probably not best to fight fire with fire but she is just as rude as she wants to be ! My mother in law was like that too, but because I knew she was also going to be my kids grandmother (before I was preggo) I bit my tounge every time but went off to my Hubb about her! Sorry she ruined (or tried to ruin) your day , terrible. Xoxo

Wishing- Did you get to bd since the other day with possible O?

AFM- the in laws took my two oldest babies (7 and 5) to Wisconsin for 5 whole days ! I am a mess over here worrying about them. I've already told DH I don't care how upset his parents get this is Thee last time they will be going on a trip like this without me! It's too much , their my babies and I can't stand for them to be gone without me. 

I bought my first set of opk's I'm a little excited to use them but not quite sure why so many women use them without success...I guess everyone is different , hoping they work out for us because I am going kookoo with all of this TTC lol


----------



## Mommy_DK

PEACH- Ive been looking around like crazy for the pre seed! I was at walmart doing back to school shopping for the kids and went to a couple other walmarts after , no pre seed ): I'm going to try to get over to walgreens tonight. The softcups concept freaks me out a little too but I was talking with some women here on BnB who have had success with the softcups so I'm anxious to try, may as well give all of the naturals a try before I jump into hardcore meds . How's it going?


And how was everyone's weekend??!


----------



## Mommy_DK

I was in walmart today and picked up some melatonin to help with my tossing and turning at night and I've been hearing that it really helps.......... So I google (after I've already taken a tablet like an idiot) and I am seeing nothing but *Avoid melatonin if TTC!* Great! And I think I am just about to O. 

I know taking it once probably won't make a difference .... I am hoping it won't make a difference, but of course I had a quick panic attack about it. So just a heads up if you didn't already know , melatonin isn't a good idea for us TTC


----------



## ab75

Mommy, I wouldn't like my babies to be away that long either, longest I've been away from them is one night.
Mrs, I would've snapped. Your mil sounds nasty.

afm, ladies I am team BLUE. So happy and excited to be completing my family with a little prince xx


----------



## Mommy_DK

Ab- Same, the longest my kids have been away from me is two nights at my moms and I would call every 30 min. Never again. I am hating this.

And :happydance::happydance::happydance: Congratulations on your new bundle!!!!!!!!!! :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:

Do you have a TTC journal? Or any secret weapons? Lol


----------



## ab75

Thanks. No journal and no secret weapon, just pot luck if I carry to term or not. This is pregnancy number 8 but baby number 3 xx


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ab!!!!!!! yay you got what you have been waiting for, so happy for you!! YAYAYAYA!! 

Mommy-hope this time goes by quickly so you can get your babies home!!

AFM-I will prob O on Wed, according to my mysterious nose bleeds, lol. So we are having fun if you know what I mean!! Have a great week ladies!!


----------



## PeachDaisy

Heyyyy ladies!

Mommy - WalMart is the only place I've been able to find it, so that's crazy! Good luck!

AFM - I've been SUPER busy at work. Like mass OT and now my classes have started for school so I'm even more busy. Ugh! So I haven't had a chance to read and catch up too much. I hope everyone is well! I was temping this cycle and doing so good until this morning bc when I went to temp, my thermometer wouldn't turn on. Needless to say I was pissed and tossed it across the room. Baha! Whoops! Based on my cm I think I'll be Oing sometime this week. I've had a lot of ewcm and I had some pain near my right ovary yesterday. So we are going to BD a little extra just in case. Fx for all you girls as always :D


----------



## Mommy_DK

ab75 said:


> Thanks. No journal and no secret weapon, just pot luck if I carry to term or not. This is pregnancy number 8 but baby number 3 xx


So sorry Hun! Fx def crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## Mommy_DK

Ditto with being busy with classes starting plus all of the holidays quickly coming and kids going back to school ! I pray we can get this little bundle cooking before it gets really hectic! 

I'll try another wal mart closer to my moms for pre seed! And yes everyone have a great week!


----------



## Smommy013

Ab- Congrats on being Team Blue. I will know in about a month.

Mrs- im glad you brought it to his attention, but i have seen reltionships like that. It is very unhealthy and the guy usually doesnt see it. As far as nose bleeds, I havent really heard of that

Peach- sorry about your thermomater. least you go to throw it :)

Mommy-Sometimes when it is most hectic is when you concieve! so maybe not such a bad thing


----------



## Mommy_DK

Smommy- Lol maybe you're right , that's when I got pregnant with all 3 of my babies, when it was really hectic


----------



## Wishing_

I feel like getting preseed because of ya gals.

AB - congratz! Now you can actually start planning everything!

I think the witch is coming. I'm sad already.


----------



## Wishing_

Morning! I had the only cramps a few hours ago. I had to take a ibprofen to sleep. The pain made me nauseous & laying down didn't help. There is no blood when I pee [sorry for the tmi], there's a brownish spot & now my stomach hurts.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Wishing-sorry to read about af, fx for next cycle for you!

I got my lovely smiley face today!!! :happydance: So we bd'd Friday, Sunday and last night and will today and tomorrow and possibly Thursday. Making sure to cover my bases, lol. I started the 200mg progesterone today too, seem to be ok with it so far. Hope you gals are well.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hey ladies!
Sorry I have been mia but we went camping in upper new york state for the past 5 days and have had no cell service. We had a great time but im glad to be home. 
Mrs-go catch that eggy! As for the nosebleeds no clue but its obviously one of ur pre o symptoms. 
Ab-CONGRATS!!!! So happy for you. I can't believe u r half way there too.


----------



## Smommy013

Wishing- Sorry about AF

Mrs- it seems like you covered all of your basis which is good! Hope you enjoyed it.

Ready- that sounds very fun! I want to go camping!


----------



## ab75

Thankyou ladies.
I hope you get your bfp's soon.
smommy, what do you think you are having? Xx


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ab-any names picked yet or thrown around? 
Ab and smommy-have u bought any baby items? When I was 10 wks with dd I bought a pair of blue and white striped boots...sooo cute. When I found out she was a girl I went to town...hid a lot from dh lol. 
Afm-dh stepped up this go around and bd like crazy...in a tent...with sleeping children haha. Good news is they are super heavy sleepers. For example, we had the fire alarm go off for about 5 mins once and ds never stirred. 
This is month 10 or 11 and I'm wavering in between having another and calling it quits. I love my life and family right now and question if I should upset the apple cart. Dh is hell bent on another, of course he just needs to get his kicks and that's that while I have to go thru pregnancy AND birth again...not my fave things. I'm not a good pg person. Lol


----------



## ab75

Ready, pretty certain he will be called Owen Jack(Jack is my dads name). I still have pram, car seat, moses basket etc so have bought some vests and a little tshirt. Going to town this weekend to buy a few bits and seen loads of stuff online.

good luck with whatever you decide, bet you get a bfp soon!! Xx


----------



## Renaendel

Mommy_DK said:


> Ditto with being busy with classes starting plus all of the holidays quickly coming and kids going back to school ! I pray we can get this little bundle cooking before it gets really hectic!
> 
> I'll try another wal mart closer to my moms for pre seed! And yes everyone have a great week!

I have to buy my preseed at CVS. Do you have one of those? 

We just returned from yellowstone national park with my brother in law and his fiancé. It was fun but i am bushed. Glad to hear you ladies are alright.


----------



## Smommy013

Ab- I'm thinking a boy as well

Ready- that is a hard decision to make. I hope it works out for the best! A far as buying stuff we have some onsies and a hat with mittens


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Good morning gals!!! Hope you all have had a wonderful week!! I have been in the office by myself all week, BORING!! Glad it is finally Friday, TGIF!! No lake this weekend, one of my best friends' baby shower is tomorrow. My other girlfriend and I are the ones throwing it for her so gonna be pretty busy tonight and tomorrow preparing. The couple we are throwing it for adopted, they tried for over 5 years to have a baby and his sperm is deformed, no head or tail. WE are so happy for them that they finally got what they deserve!! Ready just fyi she is gonna be 40 in Oct, so see not too old!! I hope you all have a wonderful weekend and if anyone gets bored and wants to drive to MO, I have a ton of laundry for you to put away!! :) it is all clean, just needs put up!! lol 
How do you guys do "chores" in your house? I basically do EVERYTHING!! Well I do have a lady come clean once a month, so I only do a few things through out the month, but I do all the laundry, dishes, trash, and I also mow (we live on 10 acres and I mow about 5), the only thing dh does is take the trash to the trashcans and take the trashcans down on Friday, if he isn't running late or forgets, I normally do both of these too!! Does your dh help out and if so how do you get him to help without throwing a "fit"?


----------



## Renaendel

My hubby took a women's studies course at the university that opened his eyes to the whole women work double shift thing. Specifically a lot of women coming home from their full time job to work around the house until bed time.

We have an agreement that we work for the same amount of time around the house. If one of us is working then the other needs to be working on something too. We agreed the only times when one is allowed to be working with out the other is illness, injury or "kitty veto". Kitty veto is when our timid kitty gets up the guts to crawl into one of our laps for love.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-the 1st yr we lived together I found I was doing 95% of things around the house. I became so pissed off we went to a family therapist who opened dh eyes. We share laundry, I cook he cleans up, he does outside work and I clean in the house. We have a system that works for us both but it took a lot of fights and $1000 in therapy to get there lol. This generation of men were coddled by there moms while were taught to be independent and self sufficient PLUS encouraged to work full time!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ready-that is so true, dh was so cuddled by mil!!! I mean he got married right out of hs then went in army and then divorced and mil moved in with him. He's never taken care of himself!! I tell him all the time and his response is he works 65 hrs a week and that's his part, while I only work 40! It's frustrating!!


----------



## BABTTC123

Hiya :) 
I figured I would see if I can join this forum?
I am 23 and I have been TTC for going on 2 years now. I have PCOS and recently my cycles are regulated enough for me to ovulate! My husband wants to stop actively trying for a while so this cycle is going to be the last TTC attempt for a while. After the break we will be going on Clomid, that is IF I. Am not already pg! I am currently 1 week into my 2ww and am going insane!!
I noticed that with my regular cycles I tend to get a lot of early pregnancy symptoms such as nausea, EXTREMELY sore bb's, constipation, head aches, back aches, and bipolar lol
This cycle it seems like everything is different. I do still have SOME symptoms but my bb's feel great! I do have some mild cramping that has been going on this ovulation. I have been a bit more bipolar than normal-- I have almost broke into tears NUMEROUS times today for absolutely no apparent reason. Could be that I am just sensitive to any hormone change perhaps? I have craved some interesting things such as a vanilla flavored cigar. I don't smoke but it sounded sooo good until I tried it and hated it xD
I have been tracking my cervical mucus and position and when I ovulated it was low and soft, now it is high and medium. My cm at ovulation was egg white, now it has been ranging from creamy to a thick egg white type mucus. Since 3 dpo my vagina (and sorry if tmi) feels the same way it does 2 days before af arrives which is swollen I guess? Itfeels more full. This is normal IF af is due any day, but I am still a week away from that. 

Idk, I hate symptom spotting but it gives me hope, kind of... Lol


----------



## Mommy_DK

Ready- I'm glad you and the family had a good time, and you and DH did get to bd !! Sometimes the best bding is when you have to be careful! Lol , I hope you come to ease with a decision :hugs:

Ab- It's funny, my son asked me if I have a little boy if we can call him Jack it was common but not so much any more I don't know too many kids called jack. I love it, Owen is really nice too

Ren- I found it I just got some today from Walgreens DH is sleeping so I guess we can't test it out until tomorrow 

Mrs- How'd the baby shower go?? As for chores I'm a stay at home moma right now so I pretty much do it all , it's exhausting during the week but he helps out so much before he leaves for work and on the weekends he does a little here and there but def helps a lot with the kiddos on the weekends since he's gone so much during the week so he plays fair. 


Aside from all of the TTC my son is getting surgery on the 27th to have his decayed teeth in the back of his mouth pulled and a few caps. I was devastated when the dr told me that this infection could have traveled to his brain. This is my only son and he means the world to me. TTC is important to us but We're just going to focus all of our energy and attention on little Jason right now , this is a scary time for us


----------



## Smommy013

Mommy- i am so sorry to hear about your son. I hope things get better with him and he recovers quickly.

Bab-Welcome! it is hard not to symptom spot, and it being your last month makes it even harder! this is a good group of women.

Mrs-My DH is the same way. He likes to pull the i work card. But i start school tomorrow, and I take care of our 4 year old the rest of the time. We will see if things even out. But doubt they will.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Babttc-the symptom spotting is the worst but as the months pass by you can really determine when something is different. I hope the different symptoms mean good things for you. When will u test?
Mommy-its always scary when your kids have to go through anything that is a risk to them. I hope all goes well and he's a 100% in no time. 
How is everyone else doing?
Afm-we are camping again for a few days and plan to get some beach time in today as its beautiful out. Goos news is I have no tests with me so just waiting it out. Nothing too much going on in there and I think I'm 5-7 dpo.


----------



## BABTTC123

I will test next weekend. Af is due either on Thursday or Saturday. I already took a test the other day just for the hell of it and got bfn, but it is still way too early to tell. The one thing I can say is definitely different is that I have been cramping since ovulation (only mild cramps) and my uterus feel more firm. I had some interesting symptoms the past couple of days, such as being emotional over nothing. Last night I almost started crying over the smell of pizza xD lol and then for some reason it made me really horny! So eventually my hubby and I dtd and it was literally the best that I have ever had! Today my boobs are starting to get a little sore, but they have been getting bigger for sure-- though that isn't an unusual symtom for me, just that they don't hurt. My nausea seems to have disappeared as well. I normally suffer for pretty bad nausea thanks to metformin and the past week it has slowly gone away. On Friday I went an entire day without eating (not by choice) and didn't get sick at all. It's kind of weird. :S


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hey gals, hope everyone had a great weekend!!! 
Mommy-sorry to read about ds, I hope he is well quickly. 
Bab-welcome and hope these are all leading to your bfp, they all sound very promising. Just a few more days before you start testing, right!
Smommy-how are you holding out? When is the next dr apt? 
Peach-Where are you at girl?! Hoping staying busy and lovin life!
Wishing-Hope you catch the egg this time around. 
Ready-we love camping, we have gone every weekend except this last one, since June!! I am 5dpo so we are close, again! yay

AFM-The baby shower went AWESOME!! I have such fabulous friends, I don't know what I'd do without them! We all got to love on the little baby, which is the best part!! DH and I didn't leave until 11pm we were all hanging out, about 4 couples, just sitting around drinking and chatting!! I am ready for this week to go by quickly, it's a long weekend and I will stop the progesterone on Sunday so prob test on Friday and if bfn will test again on Sunday. My only concern is if it is a bfp I will go at least 1 day without the progesterone, which I guess will be ok since Monday is a holiday and dr office will be closed. I am anxious also because dh and I will celebrate our 1 year anniversary on the 7th!!! I am hoping that we will go do something but not sure yet! I am really hoping for a bfp for our present!!!!!!!! How awesome would that be! Well hope you gals have a great week!!


----------



## BABTTC123

Mrs. Burch I hope you get the anniversary present as well! Ironically we share the same anniversary day exactly xD this will be mine and my hubbies 1 year as well <3
We don't have anything planned though so we will just find a way to make it a fun or relaxing evening :)

Personally, I would test at least by Thursday just in case. If you get a bfp then you can call your doctor and ask to be seen asap! Maybe they could get you in before the weekend :D

All my symptoms have stopped. Yesterday it felt my boobs were getting stung but there was nothing there and no sigbs of lumps or bumps.
I am planning to test on Friday, but I will probably test sooner lol


----------



## Mommy_DK

Thank you all for wishing my baby boy well, we go in tomorrow at 11am and should be home around 8pm... Still very nervous but relieved that he will no longer be in pain and this may be the last of his dental issues/pain.

Mrs- Glad you had a good time at the shower and got to love on the baby, I miss having tiny babies around but still love on my big ones like crazy, DH calls me a smother mother. Happy anniversary!! Hope you all have a beautiful weekend and get exactly what you want, Fx double crossed tightly for you 

Bab- Welcome Hun , happy 1yr anniversary to you and your DH too Fx crossed for you wishing you the best on your testing early, I think I'll be testing early as well since I have 3 tests sitting in my bathroom just calling me to use them lol ........ I hope this is the cycle for all of us ladies 

I have no idea if the tests are invalid, I'm testing at the wrong times or I just plain old do not ovulate but pretty much all 7 opk's were showing 'low LH surges' . I used clear blue opk's with the two lines and the testing line was light meaning a low surge or not ovulating...? We have been bding with preseed all weekend but won't get to bd again until Thursday or Friday so idk how high our chances are, I am praying that the 2-4 times we did bd with the preseed + Maca was enough. AF is due anywhere from the 5th-7th so I am trying to make myself wait until at least the 9th to test which will be extremely hard but I have to cut back on the amount of $$ we're spending on tests. But I know you all will be here to get me through the nitty gritty :flower:


----------



## BABTTC123

Thank you Mommy_DK <3

I usually save my money for the good tests until I see a possible sign on a dollar tree test, which is now only $0.88 at WalMart! Wewt! lol
If you need to get that itch to test out then maybe you should stock 4 (or more) of the cheap tests but keep in mind that they may not be as accurate or sensitive as the good ones. It just helps to satisfy that urge. 
I'm not sure if I was in this group when you were talking about your sons dental issues, mind if I ask what happened?
I know that some kids can have issues when growing their teeth in, like my sister. Her teeth were coming in all over the place so she had to deal with braces for 10 years of her life to get them straightened out. It was so bad that the Orthodontist was worried she wouldn't be able to eat solid food at all if it was left alone. She now has perfectly straight teeth which I am jealous of lol Mine are straight aside from a few, but they are hardly noticeable to other people. I can only tell because my tongue rubs against them. 

I am kind of sitting at a similar issue as you with not bding enough around ovulation. A lot of drama had happened the weekend before so my husband wasn't quite in the mood and kept complaining about being too tired. The weekend that I did ovulate we were camping and had a family camping near us the first night-- a bit awkward lol and then the next night we got a little tipsy and he went a bit too far and was up all night sick x( so nothing happened until that following Monday. But we did have a little action a couple days before ovulation and I made sure to use preseed. So I am really hoping that worked but I am starting to think that it didn't because all of my symptoms have disappeared. Only time will tell and I am not going to lose all hope just yet! :)


----------



## Mommy_DK

BABTTC123 said:


> Thank you Mommy_DK <3
> 
> I usually save my money for the good tests until I see a possible sign on a dollar tree test, which is now only $0.88 at WalMart! Wewt! lol
> If you need to get that itch to test out then maybe you should stock 4 (or more) of the cheap tests but keep in mind that they may not be as accurate or sensitive as the good ones. It just helps to satisfy that urge.
> I'm not sure if I was in this group when you were talking about your sons dental issues, mind if I ask what happened?
> I know that some kids can have issues when growing their teeth in, like my sister. Her teeth were coming in all over the place so she had to deal with braces for 10 years of her life to get them straightened out. It was so bad that the Orthodontist was worried she wouldn't be able to eat solid food at all if it was left alone. She now has perfectly straight teeth which I am jealous of lol Mine are straight aside from a few, but they are hardly noticeable to other people. I can only tell because my tongue rubs against them.
> 
> I am kind of sitting at a similar issue as you with not bding enough around ovulation. A lot of drama had happened the weekend before so my husband wasn't quite in the mood and kept complaining about being too tired. The weekend that I did ovulate we were camping and had a family camping near us the first night-- a bit awkward lol and then the next night we got a little tipsy and he went a bit too far and was up all night sick x( so nothing happened until that following Monday. But we did have a little action a couple days before ovulation and I made sure to use preseed. So I am really hoping that worked but I am starting to think that it didn't because all of my symptoms have disappeared. Only time will tell and I am not going to lose all hope just yet! :)

Yes! I was so excited when I saw $0.88 tests at walmart! Lol , That sounds like a good idea to rack up on a handful of those cheapies for whenever that urge to test sooner comes, Ill have a little fix... I may be a good girl this cycle and really wait it out but I'll pick up a few if I don't get my bfp because I know I can't be that good two cycles in a row lol 

It's crazy how with my other 4 pregnancies I had no clue (and still don't) as to when I ovulated , and didn't track my cycles at all had no clue when AF was coming and just BDed whenever and fell pregnant without really trying. This time around I am having to track everything including when we bd ! Bding is so much like a chore now lol but whatever it takes I'm in ! It has been hectic for us tho with trying to find time so I feel your pain with that. If we don't catch our bean this cycle hopefully we can make more time for next cycle. How's the preseed working for you and DH? Does he like it? We just started using it a few days ago 

My son has abscess teeth, (8 teeth) they have decayed and the infection can spread further if he doesn't get them removed, so instead of numbing him as they think it can be more traumatizing they want to do anesthesia and get all of the work done at one time. It is nerve wrecking . I will be so glad when my baby is all better and it's over. So no bding until my little Jason is Ok.


----------



## Renaendel

MommyDK, Anesthesia sounds like a great idea. I can see how doing that much work would be traumatizing if he was awake. My thoughts are with you guys for his surgery.

Babttc, welcome to the group!

Mrs. Burch! Showers can be so hard, but it sounds as if it went great. Having a baby to moon over always helps. :) happy early anniversary to you!

Ready, I hope you are enjoying camping and a test free environment.

Smommy, I too,want updates, how are you doing? How is the first trimester?

AFM, we are finally finally home. We had two 17 hour drives this month for a funeral, then a wedding, then my in laws visited. I am so glad just to be home with just my hubby and kitty. On the ttc front things look really good. My three eggs were on the wrong side, but the doc did confirm it could still work. It looks like I had an implantation dip at 10dpo and I had a possible line tonight. Ohh god I don't want to jinx this. I just want this line to get darker. :wacko:


----------



## BABTTC123

Oh yikes! Poor guy!! :( I agree that anesthesia is the best course of action! He will just be a bit groggy coming out lol 
When I had my wisdom teeth removed it felt like I blinked my eyes and then was suddenly in another room. It took me a moment to realize what the hell was going on and then it kicked in that I had just had surgery. Felt more like a time warp to me! If he is old enough to understand, maybe you should tell him that he is going to time travel a little ;) especially if he is a doctor who fan!

My hubby says that it feels good to him, as for me I usually like it rough but I am fine with it since it helps get the swimmers up there! I have only used it a few times though; I don't want to waste it if I am not ovulating. I think the extra lubrication helps to prevent chafing for them in those fertile days :haha:


----------



## ab75

Mommy, I hope your little boy makes a speedy recovery xx


----------



## MolGold

Renaendel said:


> AFM, we are finally finally home. We had two 17 hour drives this month for a funeral, then a wedding, then my in laws visited. I am so glad just to be home with just my hubby and kitty. On the ttc front things look really good. My three eggs were on the wrong side, but the doc did confirm it could still work. It looks like I had an implantation dip at 10dpo and I had a possible line tonight. Ohh god I don't want to jinx this. I just want this line to get darker. :wacko:

Hi Ren,

FX for your sticky BFP Hun! You deserve it!! :hugs:


----------



## MolGold

Hi ladies, 

I have been lurking awhile but going through a personal crisis that is so overwhelming that I haven't had the time to write back. Hope you ladies are well.

Nothing much to report on TTC front . . I am anywhere between 1 -3 DPO and felt a strong bout of nausea yesterday, maybe something I ate :| Anywho.. trying to pass TWW without completely losing it this time! AF due 6 sep and its my birthday on the 9th. Though we aren't BDing acc. to any schedule, not temping and I only took 1 opk this cycle ( by chance it was +ve !) I really secretly wish for a birthday BFP :) FX to all ladies for all things TTC and otherwise!


----------



## wantbabynow

Hi Molgold, I think we are at the same point in our cycle. I think I ovulated yesterday and got 2 +ve on OPK on day 14 and 15, exhausted with all the bding. My period is due on the 8th of sep. How long have you been trying for? I guess it's 5pm in India right?


----------



## MolGold

wantbabynow said:


> Hi Molgold, I think we are at the same point in our cycle. I think I ovulated yesterday and got 2 +ve on OPK on day 14 and 15, exhausted with all the bding. My period is due on the 8th of sep. How long have you been trying for? I guess it's 5pm in India right?

yes it is :) I have been trying for 8 months after my loss few years ago. So far, nothing to show for it. I would have been due next month had I conceived :|


----------



## wantbabynow

sorry for your loss, I too am Indian like yourself. I went to a fertility specialist and the doc said "you're only 32, you're not over the hill" I said "do you know what that is in Indian years for a women? - about 45!!!" - my mother in law was a grandma at my age!!!! I'm happy with my decisions I wanted a family later in life and wanted to travel and work. Do you find it much harder as an Indian woman TTC? I feel the pressure much more than some of my English friends TTC. Where are you in India? - my family are from Hyderabad, husbands family are from Punjab


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ren-a line???? Let's see it girl! My everything is crossed for you.


----------



## PeachDaisy

Hey gals! I'm still alive!!! ;)

Hope all is well! I didn't go back too far bc we all know how hard it is to catch up when away for awhile. 

Ren - Um line?!?! Post a pic asap or test again and post a pic!! :D :D :D

AFM - Just staying busy still. It's our busy season at work until September 20th-ish. So I don't even know what day it is half the time let alone where I am. Haaa! DH and I have been BDing every other day my entire cycle. The week that I saw some ewcm and felt what I thought could be O pains, we BD'd a few days in a row. I'm 9 days from AF and had a small amount of spotting last night but nothing since. Dk if it's after O spotting or possibly implantation bleeding so I'm not getting my hopes up. We are just going to keep BDing every other day until AF shows just in case I O late again.

FX for everyone as always! I've missed you girls!


----------



## Renaendel

Ok, here is my last test, three hour hold. Peach that is quite the sex marathon you have going on there!

Spoiler
https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a548/renaendel/Tsts/828ccdfba3abca1a0d2e533908598867_zpsf8b32fd5.jpg
https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a548/renaendel/Tsts/a70b78d1924c75418846035c44447152_zpsd2750c28.jpg


----------



## Mommy_DK

Ab- Thank you <3 

Ren- Wow you've had a long week too weddings and funerals in laws that's exhausting! Glad you made it thru, and I am super excited for your line girly!! That looks like a BFP to me :flower: How long before you test again?? If you're testing again? And thank you so much for keeping us in your thoughts <3 

Peach- Same here , DH and I are trying our hardest to bd every other day even with our crazy schedules and our DS dental emergency...... He wants a brother and I'll do anything I can to make him one so bding every other day and using the infamous preseed...We're loving it so far . Fx crossed for you Sweetie I hope it's implantation spotting fxxx

Any more testers?? Fx crossed for all of us


----------



## Mommy_DK

Bab- <3 that is such a cute idea! I'm so glad I checked back here, I can't wait to tell him that he is going to time travel, he saw something about time travel on an episode of ninja turtles and asked DH about it a few times. This will probably make him feel more at ease thank you for that idea :hugs: have you tested yet ? Was this your day?

The preseed is great so far , DH hasn't complained so I'm assuming he likes it too, I'll be sold on it 100% once I get a bfp tho lol and lmbo about the chaffing :haha:


----------



## PeachDaisy

Ren - That most def looks like a BFP to me!! How many DPO are you right now? Eeeek I am cautiously excited for you :D

Mommy - I'm sure hoping that's what the spotting was also! Haven't seen anything since then so we shall see. We ran out of Preseed applicators but have been using it externally still, just in case. Good to hear that you all are loving it! It's great and goes a long way! Fx for you as well!


----------



## Renaendel

I'll know this afternoon how real it is. The doctor had me go in for bloods this morning so I will know by this afternoon. Eeeeeep!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ren I can see that line np. How many dpo are you? I can't wait to hear what your hcg is at.


----------



## Mommy_DK

Ren- You are giving me so much hope :flower: And yes , I agree you do deserve it


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Check out RENs journal!!!


----------



## Renaendel

CONFIRMED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt187e17.aspx


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Omg Ren! I'm so happy for you...stick little bean. You are here for the long haul.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ren-any symptoms?


----------



## BABTTC123

CONGRATS REN!!!

I will have to catch up later because I am still working, but I thought that I would share that I have been hit with some gnarly nausea today! I have been getting dizzy, gaggin, I couldn't stand the smell if the sub sandwich my boss got for me and still does! I hate the nausea but if it is a good sign then I am happy to have it! Wound up snapping pretty bad at my hubby though :(


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Babttc-Can't wait to see your tests.


----------



## Renaendel

A tiny bit of bloating, needing to pee in the middle of the night, twinges and some holy crap nausea. And it all makes me so happy.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I am soo soo sooooo happy for you!


----------



## Renaendel

I am over the moon guys. We all have been together and though all of this for so long. I just feel like dancing and singing and running in circles.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

So happy for you Ren!! You deserve this!! Congrats again and hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!!!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

When do you go back, what's the next steps for you?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Definitely dance and enjoy every moment...even the nausea cuz that means bean is strong!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-ur next!


----------



## BABTTC123

Okay, I am a little caught up lol 

Mommy_DK let me know how your little guys surgery goes and if the time travel helps him <3

Peachdaisey have you experienced anything like this before as a regular cycle thing? In my opinion I think that with it being this far out from af then it probably IS implantation bleeding! FX for you! As far as applicators for pressed, why not give them a good washing and re-use them?? 

As for everyone else waiting to test FX for all of you!!

AFM... I tested this morning with a bfn BUT I had to pee way too bad at 4:00am (just 2 hours before I had to get up) and didn't think to test with that urine :/ I tried my hardest to hold it throughout the night too lol
I am hoping that the nausea isn't the flu because apparently it is going around my company x( but I hadn't been exposed to the people who had it.


----------



## BABTTC123

BFN :'(

Maybe I'm just sensitive to any hormonal changes...


----------



## PeachDaisy

Ren - YAYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats lady!!!! Super happy for you!!! :dance: :dance: :dance: Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months! :D


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Peach-when will u test? Fx'd it was ib!


----------



## ab75

Congrats again ren xx
Peach hope its ib for you xx


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Peach-fx for you girl!! Like the others, when will you test? 

I just can't get over how excited I am for Ren!! So happy, I love seeing you gals get your BFP's!!! 

AFM- I am about 7-8dpo I tested this am, just cause I thought wth, why not and of course BFN. I will take my last progesterone pill on Sunday, so I will prob just wait to test again till then since I have gotten it out of my system. I will only miss one day of the progesterone IF I get a bfp and I don't think it'll be that big of a deal, some people prob forget more then that or don't take it at the same time everyday so I am sure it will be ok. Can't wait for the rest of to follow suite with AB, Smommy and now Ren!!! We've got this girls!!!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

BAB- I totally forgot to say happy early anniversary, how cool that we share the exact same day! I mean you always know that there are a lot of people that prob get married on the same day, but to know someone is pretty awesome! I don't know what we will do, dh always surprises me. He is very romantic and sweet, most of the time, lol. He told me to take the 8th off.....so....I know he has something up his sleeve but I don't know what. Hope you have a relaxing weekend. Did you guys save the top layer of your cake? If so, are you going to eat a piece? I think we will, just for tradition.


----------



## MolGold

Sorry fpr BFN, Bab.. hopefully its a shy bfp :)

Peach, did you test yet?

AFM I am 5DPOish, had nausea and a huge bout of dizziness yesterday - which I am trying to attribute to raised progesterone. Trying hard not to symptom spot!


----------



## BABTTC123

Happy early anniversary to you as well Mrs. Burch! :3Sad to say, but it took me a moment for it to register that it was my anniversary as well that day, then I thought "Holy crap! You don't have that happen very often!" especially for September weddings lolI hope that you have a good anniversary :) I saved the top portion, but idk if it would be wise to eat it xD we had nothing to cover it with at the time so it has been sitting in our freezer uncovered. Lol my husband says that we should at least try a nibble of it though. MolGold I hope so too! So far nothing. This would be my soonest start date for AF and Saturday should be my latest. Two more days and I will test again. :)


----------



## Mrs. Burch

MolGold-Sorry about the bfn, how many dpo are you?
Bab-yeah uncovered might be a bit scary, but you could just nibble it and be fine!! Ours in covered in foil and in Tupperware. Hope af stays away for you!! 
Ren-Do you go get bloods done again today?
Ready and Peach-where are you, when will you guys test?
AFM-I have been dizzy yesterday morning and this morning, I have never gotten dizzy before, do you think it is the progesterone pills, I take them in the am around 8. My boobs have also been sore, I know that is from the progesterone. My temps are right on the coverline, like they were in March (chemical), I thought the progesterone would make them higher? Does it not since I take it in the am and not at night? I am guessing maybe it is worn off by 530am? I did have a pretty good temp drop today and I am either 8dpo or 9dpo, ff says 8 but I may have O'd the day of my smiley face?! Hope you all have a great Thursday! Nothing like waking up thinking it is Friday before a long weekend to only realize it is Thursday, bummer! Oh well only 1 more day and 3 days off, and two weeks of only 4 day work week for me and dh!!


----------



## PeachDaisy

I'm still about 5-7 days out from AF depending on when I O'd. So, as you all know I like to wait these days ;) I'll probably test the 6th if AF isn't here by then.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ok so here is the testing schedule, let me know if I have missed someone!!

Bab-Friday 8/29
Me-Sunday 8/31
Ready- Monday 9/1 ???
MG-Tues 9/2 (10 dpo)
Peach- Saturday 9/6 
Mommy- Sunday 9/7

I will keep these updated if things change! So hoping for some more bfps!!!!


----------



## Smommy013

Congrats ren! I am so excited for you happy and healthy nine months!! 

Mrs and bab- happy early anniversary!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I think I'm 10 to 12 dpo and this is all I keep getting. On to another month...getting quite discouraged.
 



Attached Files:







20140828_112445-1.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mommy_DK

My son recovered super quickly! Surgery was also quick, about 2 hrs and he did so well! Thanks for keeping him in your thoughts 


:happydance::happydance::cloud9: Ren-Congrats hunny!!!!! Soooooo excited for you ! Of course we all want happy healthy babies but do you and DH have any preferences with gender? 

Bab- Thanks again for the time travel idea , my son did AHmazing ! I let the Drs in on the time travel idea and they all went right along with it, he didn't cry or look unsettled AT ALL they told him I had to leave and he looked at me and said "I'll see you when I get back mom" :cry: the drs were like we have never seen a kid this calm going into surgery , he was perfect. So sorry your bfp is a slow show, Im looking forward to seeing your bfp! You're going to be an awesome moma! 

Mrs- Thanks for writing out the schedule , you can put me down for September 7th :flower: I hope you and DH have a super fun and sexy anniversary !

Molgold- Sorry about the bfn Hun do you think it' may be too early or test not sensitive enough? 

AFM- I think I may have o'd yesterday so we might have missed this cycle ); I'll try to get bd in tonight just incase tho, with an extra does of preseed. No sign of AF really so that's a good sign, I usually have signs of her coming two weeks ahead of time but it could be the maca easing the pms. We're giving it a break until after the new yr then well do the clomid and preseed starting in February. I have a feeling this is our cycle but I guess I won't know until next week


----------



## Mommy_DK

ReadynWaiting said:


> I think I'm 10 to 12 dpo and this is all I keep getting. On to another month...getting quite discouraged.


Ready- Probably a silly question but please bare with me I'm still new to all of the TTC details and all but how many days until AF?


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ready-So sorry girl! Hugs, are you still thinking about going to the dr? I know the feeling, I think we started ttc around the same time? Oct. 2013? Maybe it is just something simple, like progesterone, or something like that, that can be fixed with a small med. 

Mommy-sorry I wasn't sure where you are at. I am glad to read that ds is doing better, I am sure that was stressful.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Mommy-most "normal" luteal phases are 14 days so the day after O is 1dpo (1 day post ovulation) and on 15dpo you usually start af. So she is about 2-4 days until af arrives or a bfp!! 
Now keep in mind not all are the normal 14 days, my self, I am about 10, that is why I am taking progesterone though to make my luteal phase longer. Normal can range from 12-14 days.


----------



## Mommy_DK

Mrs- Thank you for your concern with DS and yes very stressful so glad that is over It was hurting me to my heart seeing him like that. You girls know so much about all of this , I have a lot of catching up to do, thank you for breaking that down for me I think I'm getting the hang of it 

So In my case I guess I'll need to wait until AF is late because I'm not sure when I O. I need to start temping!

Ready - Sorry about bfn , and I agree with mrs , if you haven't gone yet you should go it probably is just something small. Do you think you may test again if AF late? Are you using FRER ?

Update: I'm not temping and just ran out of opk's but I feel like I'm O'ing now, I have some ewcm and some twinges , the bad news is my DH smoked pot 3-4 times within the past two weeks like a pot head! Normally he only smokes once every couple of months if he's really stressed out but of course when AF is back to normal and our chances are up he smokes. He is really starting to piss me off , I'm doing my part but he doesn't want to do his part, smh I hope his pot head ways wont affect us this cycle .


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mommy-I am one of those that has a textbook cycle (28-29 day cycle, usually ovulate day 13-15 with a 14 day luteal phase) so if there is no sign of bfp or pg symptoms by where I am at now then I know I'm out. 
Mrs-I am going to make an appt to see my gyno and have an exam. It's been 19 months since my last pap so I'm do for a "check up". I'll discuss with her what she thinks. I truly think diet and exercise and being centered plays a massive role and I have been doing nothing positive in any of those areas. I'm just feeling bad for myself. Lol
I do truly enjoy watching you ladies get ur bfps though. I hope more are on the way!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mommy-I'm glad ds is doing well.


----------



## Mommy_DK

Ready- I wish I had your text book cycle, I'm so sorry if this cycle isn't it but don't get discouraged keep your head up the dr may be able to help you figure this out when you go for your pap/checkup. and thank you very much for the well wishes


----------



## BABTTC123

Ready- Sorry about the bfn :( I am right there with ya. I am waiting to see if I get af. My last cycle was 30 days (my cycles used to be severely irregular.) so I could have AF between 28-30 days. Today makes cd 28 and 13 dpo.
I talked to a friend who is 2 months away Fr popping and she told me to find out what my moms symptoms were because mine would be similar. If you can find out as well then maybe you will find that she didn't have early symptoms??
My friend also reminded me that HcG can be low one day and double by the next and that every woman has different levels in early pregnancy. So, to me, you are not out until af shows!!

Mommy- I am SOOO happy that worked!! I started crying while reading your post, you're son is so adorable!! <3 <3 I am really happy that the doctors helped with it as well! :)

Mrs- Thank you! Me too! Lol as far as testing, I will have to wait until Saturday morning because I get paid tomorrow. I didn't have enough to spare for eveen the cheap tests :'( but this time I am getting something a bit more sensitive!!
Btw, JEALOUS!! I want 4 day work days!! 

smommy- thank you!! <3

I think I am caught up now.. 

ASM- Nausea is picking up. At work we had to clean out a NASTY house! Went to the garage and ran out gagging.i kept rying to go in but wound up puking lol my boss asked my hubby if I am pg because she did the same thing when she was. My boobs are sort of sore and feel full, but I am still a little doubtful. I just want to test agaaaaiiinnn!!!


----------



## PeachDaisy

Well, I threw up this morning. I was cooking breakfast and felt it coming so I had to run over to the kitchen sink. It was awful. Could just be drainage since I've had this sore throat and massive amounts of mucus back there, but I'm hoping it's me moving towards a BFP! As soon as I threw up I was fine. So who knows.


----------



## ab75

Fx for you Peachy and Bab xx


----------



## Smommy013

Sounds good Peach!!!


----------



## Renaendel

Peach, Sorry you were sick, but I hope this is it! You have had a rough go at things and it is past time you got your stick bean. Pleeeeeease be pregnant.

Bab, your symptoms sound good too!

Mommy, so glad your son is doing ok now. Those infections are so scary and I bet he is is bit of pain still. I hope he feels better soon.

Ready, you have been so sweet and kind. Thank you for all your help. It is nice to have someone who has done this before to get advice from. 

Mrs, you got pregnant so quickly after your first cervix fix that I bet it will happen soon. Thanks for posting the testing schedule so I can cheer you all on.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Bab-Friday 8/30
Me-Sunday 8/31
Ready- Monday 9/1 ???
MG-Tues 9/2 (10 dpo)
Peach- Saturday 9/6 
Mommy- Sunday 9/7


Bab-How are you today?
Peach-I so hope this is it for you girl!!

Afm-I am testing on Sunday only because that is my last progesterone pill, and that is what dr told me to do. Although I am confused because he had me start them when I got the smiley face on my opk but according to ff I am only 9dpo today and that would make me 11dpo on Sunday, the last day of my progesterone. I don't know if that will be too early to show up on a test, I did have a temp dip yesterday and went back up today so I guess I'll see what happens tomorrow on temp, idk I am just kind of confused on this progesterone stuff


----------



## Renaendel

That is really really weird. I have always seen progesterone start several days after the positive opk. You start once you see a temperature rise that confirms ovulation. I though they didn't start you until that because you want to make sure the ovulation was successful. 

If you stop but test late like me won't you have a withdrawal bleed?


----------



## BABTTC123

Peach- all of it sounds good! Even the mucus!! I have heard that cold like symptoms are an early pg symptom! FX for you!!!

Mrs- I wish I could be of more help as far as progesterone.. I have never had it and my current doctor is a bit neglectful. I am giving her a chance before trying to get my old one back. (Hadn't used the clinic in ages and when I returned they gave me someone else.)

ASM- I am doing fine today. Very minor nausea so far. CP was medium/low and soft and closed. Cm is kind of creamy and sticky. Still no sign of AF at all. I am hoping that my cycle isn't trying to go all irregular on me again! 
my boobs are mildly sore right now but occasionally will hurt more. Testing tomorrow so we shall see what happens!!


----------



## PeachDaisy

Thanks so much ladies!!

Bab - I have heard that too! So fx!! But at the same time trying not to get my hopes up too high after all these months of disappointment.


----------



## PeachDaisy

So I did my cervix check like I normally do around this time, I couldn't get to it at all. My vaginal walls seem to be swollen. They don't hurt, I just didn't really have room to get anywhere in there...if that makes sense. Haha! However, there was a ton of creamy CM on my vaginal walls which was surprising bc I couldn't get to my cervix. Here is yet another sign that has me super hopeful at this point!

Oh, and has anyone ever heard of dry eyes as a symptom? Just curious bc my eyes have been drying out a lot the past few days. I don't wear contacts or work in a dusty environment or anything. Just seems odd.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ren-that is what I read everywhere and I even called back and asked and they (nurse) checked with dr and confirmed to start the day i got the smiley face. Last time I tested - on 11dpo and didn't test again until 15dpo and get my +. So I don't know, and I for sure don't know about a withdraw bleed. They told be to test the last day I take it and if bfn af will show and if bfp call them. So I have nothing. I think I will see how this month goes then call them and go from there. Thanks for all of the information, I love learning all of this and like to know what I am talking about when I call the dr to discuss.


----------



## Renaendel

Often day 4 will work, can you call Monday morning? Ok we posted at the same time lol.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

They are closed Monday so I will have to call Tuesday, but I will see how long it takes for af to show up after I stop taking the progesterone, maybe it lasts a few days longer, so lp could be 12-13 days and then that would be ok. Who knows, not me that is for sure! lol 

You gals have a wonderful weekend-hope you get to do something fun for the long weekend. I'll update on Sunday or Monday.


----------



## BABTTC123

Mrs- Have a fun weekend! FX for your bfp!!

Peach- I had the same thing happen to me around 6-7 dpo! I usually have that happen RIGHT before AF but this time it happened super early and hasn't happened again. 

QUESTION FOR ALL!!
Do any of you believe in premonitionary dreams??
Earlier this week I had a dream that I had a baby boy and for some reason someone told me to leave him under a chair because that was safest. For some dumb reason I went ahead and did it. The next morning he appeared to be dead :( so I held him and cried and he woke up! We had named him Alec. Now I hadn't told ANYONE other than my husband the details of this dream and the only other people who I mentioned that I had this dream to are on this site. 
Tiday, my friend Rain messaged me and told me that she had a dream about me having a baby boy named Alec and that she was watching him for me and somehow he got up on a chair, fell off and possibly died. She said in her dream she panicked and couldn't get a hold of anyone and had no way of getting him to the hospital so she bawled.
That's where her dream ended.
Coincidence that both dreams it was a baby boy named Alec and that he died via a chair??? :( I am kind of freaked out about the chair idea.. What the hell could that mean???????


----------



## BABTTC123

Woke up this morning REALLY having to pee. Didn't realize the time but I figured that I would test. Bfn. It was 1:00am and only 2-3 hours after I went to bed.

Got up again at 6:25am because I couldn't hold it any longer. Bfn. That is a 5 hour difference. 

I used FRER so it should have picked up something but I got nothing. 
I am pretty down right now about this. I think I am going to make an appointment to find out why I keep getting tricked by my body and see if I can take something to MAKE my periods start on a normal cycle. Still NO SIGN at all of AF. This means that my irregular cycles are back. Fml.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab-It's wild that your friend had a similar dream right down to the same name. I would be frightened but maybe don't take it so specifically. Dreams can be interpreted I many ways. 
Sorry about the bfns, it is very discouraging as we all know.


----------



## BABTTC123

ReadynWaiting said:


> Bab-It's wild that your friend had a similar dream right down to the same name. I would be frightened but maybe don't take it so specifically. Dreams can be interpreted I many ways.
> Sorry about the bfns, it is very discouraging as we all know.

My friend is insisting that I am still pregnant and that the tests aren't picking anything up yet. Which, that is completely possible BUT if I am pg with EXTREMELY low hcg that isn't doubling then that would more than likely mean it is ectopic and then the death part of the dream would make sense because it would have to be aborted. Not entirely sure about the chair part still lol
Checked my cervix and it is shut TIGHT! And my uterus feels hard. 
I am making an appointment first thing on Tuesday if AF doesn't show by then. Hell, even if af does show I want to chat with my doctor about at least taking something to keeps regulated since metformin apparently isn't doing it 100%.


----------



## PeachDaisy

Bab - Keeping my fx for you! There's still hope! Keep us updated!

AFM - Today after DH and I BD'd this morning, about 20 minutes later I got up to go to the restroom to pee and clean up like usual. Well, when I wiped there was a tiny spot of blood...nothing major. I would have never even noticed if I didn't check the tp everytime I use the restroom. Haha! There has been absolutely nothing else since then. I'm of course concerned. Bc now when I think about it, when I had that last bit of spotting, it wasn't long after we BD'd....but we have BD'd between then and today with no spotting what so ever. I don't want to worry but clearly something is getting irritated when we BD. Bah!


----------



## BABTTC123

PeachDaisy said:


> Bab - Keeping my fx for you! There's still hope! Keep us updated!
> 
> AFM - Today after DH and I BD'd this morning, about 20 minutes later I got up to go to the restroom to pee and clean up like usual. Well, when I wiped there was a tiny spot of blood...nothing major. I would have never even noticed if I didn't check the tp everytime I use the restroom. Haha! There has been absolutely nothing else since then. I'm of course concerned. Bc now when I think about it, when I had that last bit of spotting, it wasn't long after we BD'd....but we have BD'd between then and today with no spotting what so ever. I don't want to worry but clearly something is getting irritated when we BD. Bah!

What is the position of your cervix?
If it is low then he could be irritating it during bd. 
And is there any pain during bd, or after? 
Always safest to get things checked out, but it could easily be deduced to CP or even IB! :D 
Speaking of which, how many dpo are you now??

asm- still no sign of af. I was tempted to pick up some cheap tests but I figured that I would just wait until either AF shows or until I can get into my doctor and have her run a blood test. 
I have been trying to be hopeful and decided to check on cervical positions. 
Apparently during Ovulation it is supposed to be HIGH-SOFT-OPEN.
After O it is supposed to drop and close up to be MEDIUM/LOW-MEDIUM/SOFT-CLOSED.
If AF arrives then it would be LOW-FIRM-SLIGHTLY OPEN.
If pregnant it will be HIGH-SOFT/MEDIUM-CLOSED.

For a little over a week now, I have had a high-soft(to medium)-CLOSED cervix. THIS has me a little hopeful, as well as reading some other forums I found on Google and ladies saying that it took them 5 days AFTER af was due to get a bfp. 
Let alone a reminder that women with PCOS can have false negatives in early pregnancy and the only accurate way to get a result is to do a blood test. 
Soo.... things are up in the air for now and I will see how things go. 

I have been cramping like crazy lately, boobs are only mildly sore and I am still pretty emotional. Back hurts off and on but that is about it. Or and my appetite has increased quite a bit.


----------



## PeachDaisy

Bab - Everything sounds very hopeful to you!! In regards to me, I'm unsure of DPO bc I didn't track anything this cycle. Based on my average cycle though, AF should be here in a few days, Friday at the latest. There is no pain at all during or after BD. I literally would have no idea there was any blood at all if I didn't look when using the restroom. And it isn't a lot. It was like two tiny spots that were barely noticeable. I guess I just worry bc it has never happened to me before after all these years. If AF shows her ugly face, then I'll def get it checked out. If she doesn't show and I'm lucky enough for a BFP, then I'll still mention it to my doctor but at least it wouldn't seem so concerning at that point.


----------



## Mommy_DK

Peach- hey girly! Sorry about that little spotting that is going on after bd I know that is bothersome, I use to spot very noticeably after bding and my gyn told me it was normal and would probably fix itself...... I tend to be dry sometimes and the friction would cause little bleeds here and there so we started using lube and the spottig stopped, she also said it could be the positioning of the cervix that will cause some spotting after bding. So if it isn't coming out in large amounts and isn't all the time I wouldn't worry Hun, mention it to your dr of course just so she's on the same page. Fx crossed for your test date! 

Ren- how's it going honey bun?? :flower:

Mrs- I really hope your doc can help you figure those dates out! Any updates ? 

Baby- I'm so sorry for your bfp babe *big hugs* I am right there with you, I tested early AF isn't due until the 7th but I tested Saturday and this am both BFN....... I am going through it. :nope:. I'll go ahead and try to test on the 7th or 8th if AF doesn't show but I normally pick up hormones quickly I feel like it would show in a test by now. All of your symptoms sound really head on. And as for the dreams I truly do feel like they are signs, yours sounds like a warning sign for the future, maybe to just be careful of who you let care for your baby or to just be mindful of your surroundings. I've had dreams before I had kids that I left my kids in the car and someone stole them , I have never ever left them in the car for that reason. My mom use to leave us in the car all of the time to run into the store or into a friends house and I see a lot of people do it but because of that dream I NeVER ever do , not even to hop out and check the mail or even pump the gas they ALL get out and come with me. So yes I would take that dream as a sign for sure. I keep having dreams of a little baby boy all wrapped in a blue blanket and I'm just holding and starring at him but maybe he isn't mine ); my best friend is pg with a boy due in December. Hopefully my dreams will reveal something more! Like if I should keep trying or not :shrug:

AFM- I let my anxious ways get the best of me this weekend and I tested and got two BFN. I don't mean to give off any negative energy but I am just feeling like maybe I should just stop. Maybe I'm suppose to be doing something else or something bigger is about to happen. It is stressful and discouraging when you try and try and get nothing..... I could be putting this time and energy into something else, don't get me wrong it was worth the try for sure. But if this isn't a BFP I may throw the towel in for a while and refocus my time and energy and just enjoy the 3 babies God already gave me. Sorry if that sounded negative , I just needed to vent


----------



## sharsam1

Hi ladies I am currently at 14dpo of my 2ww! I woke up this morning bad af cramps but no af and I am like clock work....I don't wanna test yet because I don't wanna get my hopes up. I'm pretty sure I ovulated from the right strong ovulation pains with clomid. Most of these cramps are on the left and I notice my breast are tender but not as sore as they usually are b4 af. These cramps are pretty bothersome afraid I am out and the witch is just teasing me by not showing up in the morning! Uggghh.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

You guys see anything?!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Mrs. Burch

?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Smommy013

Peach if it was only a spot of blood it may have not been from your cervix. 
Bab- sorry to hear about the bfns and it was def weird about the dreams though
Mrs- sorry, I don't see anything but 11 dpo is early!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Thanks Smommy, I'm just shooting in the dark I think. Out of progesterone pills so we'll see when af shows. I'm 12dpo so prob by tue or wed, for sure by Thursday. Hope she's gone by next Sunday!!


----------



## MolGold

I see something! That too on my phone :) fx Mrs.B! I'm unsure of the color but do test again with fmu.

I'm in the same boat as you. I got a faint line today that I'm unsure of. Fx it's a sticky bfp!


----------



## BABTTC123

Peach- my fx that this is a good sign for you :) I have a feeling that it is!!

Mommy- Sorry to here about the bfn's as well :( :hugz: thankfully you are still a week away and have plenty of time for those hormones to rise!! I don't think you should stop ttc unless you honestly feel like it is the right or best choice for you and your family. My dream is to have 4 kids and it sounds like yours is similar, so don't give that up just yet!! <3 and thank you for the reassurance on mine and my friends' dreams. When I was younger I had a few dreams where they came true (aside from the whacky dream stuff, like me turning into a dog..) one that stands out is that I dreamt my neighbor kid and I were walking home Fr school and as he approached his house a big black PitBull came out around a white van and started attacking. Do in dream fashion I morphed into a dog and fought it off lol
the next day I had track practice so I didn't see this happen, but my dad had told me that the neighbor kid was attacked by the neighbors PitBull and that a FedEx driver had to beat the dog off. FedEx vans are white btw. I darn near s**t bricks and told my dad immediately about the dream.
Anyways, sorry for the story lol but I take dreams seriously when they stand out amongst the others, especially in this case, but I am not sure what these dreams meant entirely.

Sarsam- It is best to test and see if it is bfp, if not then wait a few days and test again :)

Mrs- I thought I seen something at first on the first pic, but I couldn't find it in the second one:( will you be testing again in a few days if AF doesn't show her face?


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Mg- hope it's your bfp!! Post pics!!
Thanks gals I'll prob test again in am with frer.


----------



## Renaendel

Mg, and mrs burch, ooh I hope this is it for you. I am not sure what I see on that, but there certainly could be something on that test! Bab, sorry it seems like you are irregular again.

Mommy dk, doing good thanks for asking. This is officially the longest I have ever been pregnant without a bleed. :happydance: I get my third hcg drawn tomorrow and I am so nervous. I hope everything is still doubling perfectly.


----------



## Mommy_DK

Mrs- UuUUmMM is it just me?? Maybe I'm looking at it wrong but that sure as heck is a BFP the way I'm looking at it!! Please let us know tomorrow??! I can't see that not being a bfp ..? Congrats Hun

Bab- Yes I always get so serious about my dreams it drives my DH crazy when I'm trying to figure it out, like the time I dreamt he was cheating..... Hhmmmm.... Lol but I hope your dream was just something like watch out for this or that, it'll come to you soon , Dont let it bother you too much because it normally doesn't happen exactly the same way as it does in our dreams as you know from the dream you had with the dog (scary) lol and Thank you so much for that little piece of encouragement :hugs: I really really really want nothing more than to have more kids especially because DH and the kids really want me to have more , so for the sake of them of course I'll try a little longer I'm just feeling like crap right now . Are you feeling any better? Anything else going on? 

Ren- Yay :happydance: I'm brightened up a bit with your updates :flower: I hope your levels are up where you need them to be and I'm SO glad it's going great! You'll have a happy healthy baby to squeeze in 8 quick months :crib:



I bought 3 FRER tests so I'm going to take one on Wednesday that way I'll be more sure of a yes or no.... I'll still test on the 7th too IF AF doesn't show of course


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mommy-I know exactly how you feel. I would love more but as each month goes by with bfn after bfn I think maybe I should stick with what I have and enjoy every min if it. As sept is here my focus is healthy eating and exercising and letting things happen as they may. 
Mrs-how did that test dry? Can you take a pic and post?
Ren-I can't wait to hear the next draws numbers, I just know this is it for you!
Peach-I have had that happen before but couldn't tell you why. Fx'd it's cuz you have extra blood pumping through there b/c you have made a baby.
Sorry if I missed people, ds just came in like a whirlwind and I lost my train of thought. Who had the faintbfp? Can u post a pic?
Afm-af came sat as I knew she would. I told dh he needs to cut out the smoking and get his sperm healthy. There is no senses that I make changes if he doesn't as well. I also said if it doesn't happen soon I'm going to stop trying. I'm going to be 37 in feb and I don't want to be 40 with a baby. I don't feel "old" but I am getting to a point where I know I won't want to have any more.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Here it is dry and inverted
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Mommy_DK

Ready- Yes girl, Same boat pretty much, I've made changes but DH hasn't, he smokes , stays up extremely late and doesn't take his vitamins so it's not making much sense on my end either. And I just joined the merrit gym last month it's about time I start using it. I started but then stopped because I wanted to focus all of my energy on TTC , I'm in pretty good shape but I could do better and am curious to see how this body can look , I'd like to explore my full potential so I'm with you on the active healthy lifestyle change and letting things happen if and when they happen

Smommy- hope all is well !

Mrs- I def see a line I just don't understand why it's white.... Or is it just me? 11dpo is early so maybe that's why it's so faint/white...? You should test with me Wednesday it may come back darker then


----------



## PeachDaisy

Mrs - Def see something. Test again in a few days and share again!! FX this is your BFP!

MG - Post pics!!!

AFM - I had a tiny spot of blood in my cm again today. No BD though, so I don't get it! And it was only one time when wiping. This is all soooo weird! My boobs aren't as sore today so that has me worried of course. I'm still sick...my throat is killing me and I have an awful cough. I just wish it were the weekend already so I can know what on earth is going on!


----------



## Renaendel

I see that for sure now mrs!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-That's a pink line girl!!!! I sure hope u r going to poas in the am cuz I am dying to see that line again....eeeee I hope we have another pg lady on here. 
Mommy-It's very frustrating when they don't cooperate. Dh thinks we just need to do it every day and bam it will happen. Little does he know that all of his bad habits are working against us. I'm not saying he is all to blame but if I am making changes he needs to as well. We discussed it again tonight and I reiterated that if it doesn't happen soon I'll be done trying. 
I'm with you on seeing how I can change my body. I have all my greens, protein and lemon water ready to go.


----------



## MolGold

Ready sorry for AF.. :( 

Peach I hope it's a shy bfp in there!

MrsB I do see something.. Does it have color?

Ren can't wait for your hsg numbers.. Yay!

AFM I tested again today with another cheapie and got the same faint 2nd line bit it's pink and fat. The line is darker than in the picture and I hope the tests get darker.. I ordered clearblue plus hpts that should arrive tomorrow. It still hasn't sunk in that this may be my bfp :wacko:

Fx and :dust: to everyone!
 



Attached Files:







_20140902_074859.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Mommy_DK

Peach- Are you going to the dr or do you plan on calling about it? Don't worry I'm sure it's nothing or a bfp on it's way !

Molgold- Looks good ! I'm sure it'll get darker , How many dpo ? 

I just tested again with one of the FRER tests and a bfn , I was hoping for maybe a slight positive but not at all. I should have ovulated on the 23rd according to my Fertility friend I was fertile from the 20th to the 22nd so do I count dpo from the 20th or 23rd? I guess either way would be too early ?

Ready- I am dreading that convo with my DH about giving it a break or accepting it for what it is, he really wanted this and it makes me feel horrible I can't fulfill it for him. But cheers to us! If this isn't our cycle we still have being sexy and fit to look forward to!


----------



## PeachDaisy

Hey ladies! Well yesterdays spotting has a reason now, AF showed her ugly face this morning. Ugh! If I have that spotting after BD again this cycle, I'm definitely going to schedule an appointment with my OBGYN.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

MG-that is a total bfp. Don't use these test for progression as they take forever. Congrats mama!
Mrs-another test pls?
Peach-sorry about the bfn.
Mommy-I don't want to disappoint either but I love the family I have and I don't want to spend the rest of my 30's stressed about ttc.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

MG-CONGRATS, that is a total BFP!!!!!!!!!!! Yay another preg girl in here!!!

Peach-Sorry about AF. :(

Ready-I don't blame you, I am sick of ttc and I don't even have any so I can imagine your lack of enthusiasm. 

AFM- We had bad storms last night and I was up and peed so I will test again around noon but I have af cramps so I am sure it was just an evap. although it looked like it was pink. Oh well onto the next month. She hasn't come yet but I am having her cramping my style today. Hope everyone had a great weekend.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Tested at lunch and bfn, 4 hour hold. I am cramping so I am guessing she will show this evening. Ugh I have never had an evap, dang things, they suck!!!!!!!!!! Hope you gals have a great day and on to a new cycle and round 2 of progesterone. I think I am going to wait until the day after my smiley face opk to start it.


----------



## PeachDaisy

Oh and MolGold def BFP! Congrats girly!


----------



## Renaendel

Sorry mrs. :cry:

Molgold! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ok so there is totally a line!!!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

But I'm bleeding??!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Original and I can clearly see it and it has color.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Guess I'll call dr in am. Ugh prob another chemical.


----------



## Renaendel

I am losing mine too Mrs. burch, just confirmed via bloods. I go in for the ultrasound tomorrow and we will figure things out from there.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Oh Ren I'm so sorry girl!!! Hugs I'll keep you in my prayers!!


----------



## BABTTC123

Peach- sorry to hear about your bfn :( at least you know for sure and can try again this cycle! Molgold- Congrats and your bfp!! That is a definite line there :D happy and healthy 9 months to your and baby!!


----------



## BABTTC123

Soo... There was a LOT more to my post than that! Idk where all of it went!! Ugh... Well, my phone is about to die so I will get to it later :/


----------



## MolGold

Ren and MrsB.. I'm praying hard for you both.. So you keep your baby! A miracle is due here.. ! Fx all goes well :hugs:


----------



## ab75

Ren and Mrs, I am so sorry ladies xx


----------



## BABTTC123

Okay, so now that my phone is charged, and so am I lol...Mommy- Don't let the early bfn discourage you! There is still plenty of time for you to get a bfp this cycle! Ren- I hope that the hcg numbers will go back!! Is there anything that your doctor can give you to help keep this baby in there?? I am praying for ya!! Ready- I have the same issue with my hubby and his alternative medicine lol I talked to him last night and when go back to ttc in January on Clomid he will cut back to once a month compared to how often he does it now. Mrs- I use my phone so I can't see the pics as well :( for me, I can't see anything on these last tests but I see something on the first ones. I hope that your line darkens and turns into a bfp!! One of us needs to have an awesome anniversary present from God! Afm- I am now cd 34 and 19 dpo. Took a test over the past two days and both were bfn. No sign of AF still or that she will be coming. My cp is high-soft-closed, cm is thick, white and lotion like. My boobs are a little tender, specifically my left boob. My right boob has an area on the nipple that looks bruised :( it doesn't hurt but it worries me since breast cancers runs on both sides of my family. I will get that checked out when i see my doctor (which i forgot to set up the appointment yesterday.) I am still sensitive to smells, get mildly nauseous, my back still hurts off and on and i am still cramping with occasional strong cramps. All signs point to pregnancy, but tests are saying "You're irregular again!" x(


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ren-this is just not fair! My heart goes out to you honey. We are here to listen...anytime.
Mrs-what kind of bleeding?


----------



## MolGold

Any updates MrsB and Ren?

AFM I got my first hcg blood test done. The numbers are low at 66. :( Have to go in again on Friday to check if they double. I hope they do!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

It is af bleeding and cramping, I don't normally cramp and I've been cramping since yesterday, like I did in April. I went and did blood work today will have results tomorrow. They are thinking that I may need more progesterone, like the suppository and the pills. IDK, I guess we will find out. 

Ren-Hope you are doing ok girl, hugs and prayers. 

MG-66 doesn't sound low, hope to see it doubled, keep us updated! ;)


----------



## PeachDaisy

Ren - I am so sorry that you're going through this :( We're all here for you! Thinking of you!! :hugs:

Mrs - Aw man that's rough too! Fx things get better or they get you all figured out at least!

AFM - AF is being a total biatch this time around. I'm pretty miserable and ready for her to leave town already.


----------



## MolGold

MrssB I hope your results come out well. try not to stress so much.. I am trying the same. :hugs

I am sorry AF is giving you a hard time peach :( 

Bab I hope you get your bfp soon! FX!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

It was a chemical hcg was 3 and progesterone 1.3. I am going in on the 25th for my annual and to discuss further tests that may need to be ran and the possibility of sending me to a specialist. So let's hope I can get something figured out because my insurance doesn't cover infertility. ugh but at least they are doing something and not making me wait forever. Thanks for be such awesome girls and a wonderful support group, I think I would be going crazy without you gals!! ;) Good news is it is our anniversary weekend Bab!! I am looking forward to just time with dh!! Hope you all have a great day and weekend, I will prob check out for a little while. 
MG-hope your results come back and are 200!!! ;)
Ren-how are you holding out?
Peach-I hope af is leaving!!
Bab-hope you get your bfp for your anniversary. fx girl
Ready-hope you have a great weekend with the fam and get to drink some wine!!;)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-sorry to hear this girl. I really hope they can figure out what you can do to keep u pg. Enjoy ur anniversary and dh. 
MG-any results yet?
Ren-how are you making out? U r in my thoughts.


----------



## BABTTC123

Mrs- this is true! I hope you two have an awesome time! We haven't figured out what we will do.. The state fair started today and is all month so we might check that out if we have enough money. Have to pay off car repairs x(afm- Af showed up yesterday and is full force today. At least I have an answer, just a bit bummed.. Thankfully that means that my cycle is still within a regular scope since it was 33 days. My fertility/period tracker app is now adjusted to this cycle so if it gets shorter it won't be as off as it has been lol I think I might start temping for the hell of it this cycle. Can a regular thermometer work for this or do I need a special one? And is it under the armpit, oral or... Rectal?? I haven't done it yet so I have noooo clue lol


----------



## Renaendel

Have just a few secs, Ready how long does it take this awful nausea and tiredness from the MTX to go away? I feel like poop.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Renaendel said:


> Have just a few secs, Ready how long does it take this awful nausea and tiredness from the MTX to go away? I feel like poop.

The 24 hrs was the worst(horrible nausea and headache) followed by several days of total exhaustion. I ended up taking a few days off of work because I couldn't stay awake long enough. I hope this doesn't happen to you.
My heart is hurting for you right now and I really hope you can spring back quickly!


----------



## Smommy013

I am so sorry mrs! I know that must be so hard. I hope they get something figured out soon!

Ren- I am so sorry to you too.
Neither of you two deserve this and I'm so sorry you are going through this.


mG- how are you feeling an congrats!


----------



## PeachDaisy

Mrs - I'm so sorry to hear it was a chemical :( I hope they can help you get things figured out to help you have your rainbow baby! I have until December, a year from my last miscarriage before they'll even consider tests or a specialist. It's not fun!

Ren - I'm sorry for your loss as well :( The MTX is tough to handle too! For me, I was nauseated for a few days but tired and sore for a week or so. The first day or two are the worst. Just hang in there and it'll all get better soon.

I'll be thinking of both of you girls!

Bab - You'll want to get a basal thermometer bc they give you your temp to 100th degree unlike a regular thermometer. And that extra number is important for the fluctuation of temperatures while temping. I will suggest avoiding a cheapy! I got a cheap one from the grocery, like $5, and it has already died on me. When it comes to actually temping, you can either do it orally or vaginal. I personally take my temp orally bc it's easier for me.

AFM - AF is slowing down. So she should be gone soon. I am going today or tomorrow to get more pre-seed and OPK's. I will not forget this cycle dang it!


----------



## MolGold

How are you MrsB and Ren.. Sorry for your loss. We are here for you.

Peach and Bab hope AF isn't giving you a hard time :hugs:

How are you ready and smommy?

AFM I got a blood test done earlier today. I'm 13dpo today and the last one was on 11dpo. And just got a call from the lab saying hcg levels are 156.6! More than doubled in 48 hrs! I'm going out goes well from here on. I'm seeing my doc again tomorrow :)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

MG-that is awesome news! Fx'd for you girl.
Peach-here's to hoping this is ur cycle! 
Ren-how r u feeling today? Now that peach mentioned the pain I had abdominal discomfort for a couple of days that I recall. It was few yrs ago.
Smommy and ab-how r u ladies holding up? Movement? Belly? 
Bab-what r u doing for ur anniversary?
Afm-I'm in the lull pre-ov. Dh thinks we should just do it every day from now until af and I think we just may give it a go. I've been detoxing this week getting the crap out of my system and have made a deal with myself that im going to focus on getting healthy again. If I still am not pg in 2 cycles than I'm going to ask my gyno to chk things out. Happy Friday!!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ren- I am so sorry girl, I hope that things move quickly for you and you can be back on the bandwagon, although I hope you don't stay long! ;) Drink lots of water and get some rest! Hugs and prayers for you girl!!!

MG-HOW FREAKIN AWESOME!!! Those are great numbers!!! How are you feeling, any sickness, or anything?

Peach-Glad af is leaving. Do NOT forget your pre-seed and opk's!! ;)

Ready-That sounds like a task girl! Good for you for detoxing and getting healthy, I made a pledge for a full month (sept) NO fast food!! The only thing I can get is Subway and it has to stay healthy, no ranch or anything like that. Have fun this month! 

Bab-sorry to hear about af. The fair sounds like fun!! 

Hope you gals have a great weekend!!


----------



## BABTTC123

Ready- we aren't sure if we will do anything this weekend.. We might wait until after our paycheck comes on Friday and then have our anniversary celebration next weekend. Af has been extra heavy :( but I hope it will end soon. Like tomorrow. how is everyone else doing?


----------



## PeachDaisy

AF should be completely gone by tomorrow! I've got my OPK's and pre-seed ready for the next few weeks!


----------



## BABTTC123

Woohoo!! The fun begins :D


----------



## Mommy_DK

Ren- You are in my thoughts and prayers Hun, *Big hugs* We're all here whenever u need to vent , are you feeling any better , the MTX sounds harsh

Mrs- So sorry about your chemical , they are thee worst! How was your anniversary ? Hope u nd DH had a nice stress free weekend!

Bab- Sorry about AF!! Did you get to go to the fair? I wanted to take the kids too but the bills piled up on us and my DDS birthday is next weekend and she wants the most expensive things of course! A tablet a cell phone and a dog :shrug: lol so we've been saving to get at least two of the three, I hope you and DH got to enjoy each other! Even tho AF probably got in the way a bit :growlmad:

MG- I'm so glad everything is going well! Did you get an ultra sound done yet?

I've been sick all weekend, DH and I have had really bad colds , we barely got out of bed yesterday we felt horrible. I took all 3 FRER tests all BFN. AF is suppose to be here today, but no sign of her. I got a little bloated after I ate yesterday nd I'm a little nauseas but that's it. I'll give her a few days and then test again. Although I'm sure FRER would have picked up hcg 3 days before AF


----------



## Mommy_DK

A lot of the FRER reviews were complaints of the test not working properly and being able to get a positive using different brands 1-2 days before AF but FRER wasn't showing accurate results until a few days after AF was due for them. I wish I had known before I went and spent 15$ on them! But these reviews gave me some hope! I am praying so hard today 

Oh and we BDed Friday night and my cm was creamy white/opaque....? Maybe late O, ugh I am really getting my hopes up but it's hard not to and this is my last cycle trying for a couple of yrs! I really hope this is it


----------



## MolGold

Aw, sorry for bad AF BAB :( 

MrsB hope you had a tweekend with DH.. congrats!

Glad AF will be over soon Peach :)

Mummy sorry for the illness, hope you both are well soon.. also the BFP is shy! FX!

AFM DH knew sraight away - I called him at work :) culdnt wait! we told our immediate family (my mom, dad, sis and his mom and siblings) about the pregnancy. Its Dads 60th today so everyone was elated. :) Doc wants an Ultrasound before saturday and appointment this saturday.


----------



## BABTTC123

Molgold- that is awesome news!! I can't wait to get pg and see the expressions on our families faces :)though tbh, I'm not sure if they will all be that excited because everyone else in our families are like rabbits!! Lol so they are used to pregnancy announcements xDWill you get to take a pic of the ultrasound??? .Monmy- We haven't gone to the fair, we will do that next weekend :) but I made us some strawberry cheese cupcakes and we are packing a cooler full of yummy treats, getting the dogs ready and will be going on a picnic today! I am pretty excited because this means that I can go swimming!! Af is still here but she is starting to lighten up. I was running through tampons EXTREMELY fast this cycle :( it was ridiculous lol I will be happy to have her gone so then I can try out some subtle ttc methods on my hubby ;) he wants us to take a break but that doesn't mean that we can't bd on fertile days. Hehehe! I just can't make a fuss if we don't. Buuuut, I'm not going to tell him when I am fertile anymore and just try to seduce him. I may need to invest in some sexy outfits >w>


----------



## Mommy_DK

MG- how exciting!! I pray we will be delivering news to our families soon :cloud9: yay can u post pics soon?!

Bab- Woohoo !! That sounds fun and delish ! Cheesecake cup cakes M M M. Go to V.S and get some sexy lounge wear :winkwink: and some smell goods and glitter!I love doing that on his pay days lol oh and maybe secretly do some preseed on fertile days, have u tried the softcups yet?


----------



## BABTTC123

I haven't tried those yet but have heard good things about them! Do I just order online or can I pick them up somewhere?


----------



## Mommy_DK

Me either but I should have ! I will when we start TTC next yr for sure , I've been hearing u can just pick them up at an organic market or cvs


----------



## BABTTC123

Hmm.. I will have to google and see if it available locally anywhere. if it is then I might as well pick some up :)


----------



## Mommy_DK

Yes bab , and please share how it works out I have a good feeling about them  

AF is still MIA (yay!) I'm trying not to get too excited but it's hard not to, my cycles have been very regular for the past 4 months (I think the maca has helped get me back to regular) and with AF almost two days late I can't help but get a little *Cautiously* excited. I had a little bloating the other day after eating but that's about it, no cramping , a little twinge pain in the V but nada . I'm praying this is it, say a prayer for me please girls !!


----------



## BABTTC123

Mommy_DK said:


> Yes bab , and please share how it works out I have a good feeling about them
> 
> AF is still MIA (yay!) I'm trying not to get too excited but it's hard not to, my cycles have been very regular for the past 4 months (I think the maca has helped get me back to regular) and with AF almost two days late I can't help but get a little *Cautiously* excited. I had a little bloating the other day after eating but that's about it, no cramping , a little twinge pain in the V but nada . I'm praying this is it, say a prayer for me please girls !!

Praying for you!! 
I can't wait to see some ultrasound pics and it would be awesome if we had some babies born around the same time for some baby overload!! Lol


----------



## Mommy_DK

I'm out this cycle. BFN.... Twice. Still no AF but she'll probably just be late. This is just so super upsetting. Not just the BFN but the fact that I have such extreme irregularity and possibly no ovulation at such a young age really worries me. I feel like I'm not taking care of myself or am unhealthy or have damaged my body in some way.

I am going to sleep on it tonight and talk to DH


----------



## BABTTC123

:hug: I'm sorry to hear that mommy :(mind if I ask how old you are? And have you been checked out for any endocrine disorders?


----------



## Smommy013

Sorry about bfn mommy.

How you doing mrs?


----------



## Mommy_DK

It's fine, I'll be alright :cry: just got to cry nd keep rolling with the punches

Bab- *Hugs* I'm 24 going on 45 DH is 40 , I've gone to a fertility specialist and he thinks it's anovulation but we haven't gone back for further testing yet



Sorry everyone! I'm done sobbing , how's everyone else coming along?


----------



## BABTTC123

See if you can't get put on a low dose of metformin (extended release!) it can help regulate your cycles and help you to ovulate :) it has been working for me so far, though I haven't charted opk's yet so idk if I am really ovulating. afm- it looks like AF is almost gone! I seem to have a 6 day period so this would be right on track. Hoping to bd at least once this week  trying not to stress much now that I am ntnp for a while.


----------



## Mommy_DK

If AF ever shows I'll call so that they can do the proper testing , can they prescribe the metmorphin before all of the 1000 tests they want us to take ? 

Glad AF is leaving for you, the fun fun is soon to come for your DH lol looking foward to this round for you; even tho you're cautiously trying :winkwink:


----------



## BABTTC123

Well for ne I have PCOS so that is mainly how I had gotten on it, but since you are considered to have fertility issues it is something to look into. They might run a blood test and possibly do a glucose test on you before prescribing it. Also, see if they can get an ultrasound of your tubes to make sure that they aren't blocked for some reason, and if your dh hasn't been checked then have his sperm analyzed :) there are some dyi tricks to doing that if you want to try and save money lol


----------



## Mommy_DK

Tahaha it's ok I'll kick out the extra cash! Lol no, my insurance actually covers all of the fertility testing thank goodness! If I go forward and can get an appointment with them this month I'll mention metmorphin to them and finish up with testing 

Thanks bab:hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Good morning gals!! Hope you all had a great weekend and Monday! We had a BLAST this weekend. I have the best DH ever! He took me to Eureka Springs on the train ride with dinner and a bottle of wine, that I emptied quickly lol, then he took me to the Basin Hotel in Eureka Springs. It is the sister hotel to the one we got married at! He got a suite with a Jacuzzi tub, it was freaking awesome. Then he took me shopping in Eureka and on the way home we stopped in Rogers, AR and he went to Cabela's and bought a bunch of ammo then we went home and ate a piece of the wedding cake. I was surprised that it still tasted ok after a year! Yesterday we just hung out around the house and I took him to Red Lobster for dinner, this was a big deal because I HATE seafood, so much so that I wish I was just allergic to it so I didn't have to bother with it at all! Oh I also bought him so tools, from Lowes that the guy told me dh would want, turns out he did! lol I posted lots of pics on FB if anyone wants to be friends let me know and I'll add you! So anyways it was a wonderful weekend! 

Sorry to read about the af's and bfn, here's to the next cycle! I hope you all had great weekends and have great weeks! 
Bab-Those cheesecake cupcakes sound amazing!! I love picnics and wish dh and I did more of them! 
Peach-so glad you remembered the pre-seed and opks! 
Ren-how are you doing girl, in my thoughts and prayers! 

So glad we have each other! Thanks for always being here girls!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Looks like unsubscribed to the thread...lol
Sorry ladies for the bfns and long, drawn out afs.
Mrs-sounds amazeballs! My dh sucks at special events and never plans anything. He has his good traits but surprises and gift giving are not his good traits. Glad u had a blast!


----------



## PeachDaisy

Mommy - Sorry to hear about the bfn :( Thinking of you!

MG - Fx for you lady!!

AFM - AF left the building a few days ago, today is cd 8 so I'll be starting OPK's this evening and we will start our every other day BD sessions! Baha! How is everyone else doing?


----------



## BABTTC123

Mrs- that sounds like an amazing weekend! I am right there with Ready, my hubby is TERRIBLE at gift giving and surprises xD so I don't expect much under that department lol but I can't deny that I wish he would surprise me with something like that in the future. Our marriage is still young so he may learn a bit more about what I like so that I don't have to tell him hahaha
Mommy- I'm jealous that your insurance covers it! Mine doesn't at all :( the only reason I can get away with metformin is because it is TECHNICALLY used for diabetes and insulin resistance but has been used for infertility as well. 
Peach- Woohoo about bd! Lol I will be right behind ya  AF JUST left today. There are still remnants so I am waiting until that clears and my cervix rises up before bd'ing. 
afm- not sure if I mentioned, but I pretty much got promoted to a new position at my job. No more cleaning our nasty houses for me!! I am now in the office and being trained to be a human resource manager! It seems to be going good but it is so unbelievably slow compared to when I was doing physical labor! I am thinking about bringing some work out equipment over so that I don't lose my progress at weight loss! I will also soon be taking horse back riding lessons from my bosses daughter. I know the basics needed for trail riding, but I want to learn some fancy techniques :3 barrel racing sounds pretty fun so maybe I can work my way up to that some day! Thankfully that is a workout in itself so I will at least get that once a week!


----------



## Mommy_DK

Mrs- How sweet of you to take him to red lobster ! I would never, lol I don't like seafood too much either! I'm glad you had a great time , I can't wait for our anniversary this is our 6th yr in October .... I need to come up with something good... And cheap! Lol 

Peach- thanks Hun! Yay for getting back to bding for you! I wish we could bd every other day! He works sooo late we can't get it more than a couple times each week ); praying his boss will stop being a winch and let him change his hrs

Bab- Congrats on moving up at work! I'd really love to learn to do horsebacking too! I've never ever been on a horse but the kids have they loved it. Oh and yes it is a load off having the insurance to cover the fertility expenses , but the time is an investment in itself too! But deep deep down inside I'd do anything to get prreger again! I've got baby fever so freakin bad lol

Ready - you have been quiet, what's going on with you?? How's the gym life ? How are the kids and DH?


----------



## Mommy_DK

Uuuurgggh! :growlmad::growlmad: :happydance:

I don't know wether to be happy or upset , AF still hasn't come but two days ago I got two bfns. I know most of us have gone thru this and I'm trying not to stress it or think about it I just wish I knew something . So frustrating , guess I'll test again next week. (TMI) I am leaking lots of cm , I thought AF came but it was cm flow :shrug: 

:dust: baby dust to myself!!! :blue: Lol


----------



## BABTTC123

Hmm.. I wonder if something could have upset your cycle so bad that you are ovulating extremely late? Might as well bd just in case! But FX that you have a bun in the oven! How many days past af's expected arrival are you now? And have you called your doctor to ask what they think??


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mommy-I really hope its a little bean sprouting in there. Sorry i have been a little mia but between work and family stuff this week I don't feel like I have had any down time. Eating clean and exercising is going well, I'm down 6lbs! 
Peach-good luck girl!
Bab-great job on the weight loss!
Afm-we have entered prime bding time and we are doing all we can. I'm feeling good and hopeful this month.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I felt like seeing 2 lines today for some extra motivation! Lol
Not quite positive but by tomorrow I imagine it will be.


----------



## Mommy_DK

Ready..... Did I miss something here girl??! Lol a positive? Are you serious??! If so :happydance::happydance: woohoo! Oh and congrats on the weight loss *hi five!*

Bab- you very well may be right about my cycles being thrown off ..... For the past 4-5 months AF has been very regular but maybe the maca threw me off ... Even tho that's what made me regular! Aaah so frustrating! 


Still no AF I'm about 4 days late , I really was going to wait but I can't :nope: I got another cheapie and I just have to test tonight.... Of course! Lol


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mommy-that is an ov test lol.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mommy did u test? Af still mia?
Mrs-What's happening in your world?
Peach-how's pre ov time going?
How's everyone else doing? Where is everyone in their cycle?
Afm-ov is knocking at my door. Dh has been making a valiant effort this cycle and I've been eating clean and exercising so fx'd.
 



Attached Files:







20140912_125332-1.jpg
File size: 6.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Smommy013

Good job on losing weight ready! Whoop whoop! Well ladies September 17. This coming Wednesday at around 1 we will find out if we are having a boy or girl!


----------



## Renaendel

Smommy, I am so happy for you! Wednesday can't come fast enough!
Ready, its sounds like you guys are doing everything right. Fx for this month.
Mommy, still no AF? Wow. I hope there is a mighty good reason for it.
Bab, Grats on your promotion at work.
Peach, enjoy laying out the ground troops. It is time for your bfp.
Molgold, Grats!!!!! Wooho!!
Mrs burch, your anniversary sounds awesome. We just got a cabelas here, great store.

AFM, I am laying in bed, cuddling with my kitty. I had me second methotrexate shot on Tuesday. The pain should hit later today or tomorrow. My next hcg draw is tomorrow. Maybe tomorrow it will finally go down. No full miscarriage yet.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Smommy-that is soooo exciting! 
Ren-why did they give u another shot? Hcg not decreasing or because u haven't lost it yet?


----------



## Renaendel

My hcg is STILL rising. It is crazy. So that is why the second shot series. Next draws to see if it is going down are Saturday and Tuesday.


----------



## BABTTC123

Ren- I am sorry to hear that :( :hug: I hope that things will get better soon! 

Ready- Glad to hear the hubby is dtd for ya ; ) hope this is your cycle!!

Mommy- any news?? Af or bfp??

Smommy- that has to be exciting! ! Have you picked out names yet??

AFM- Got new phones finally but that means that I have to train a new fertility app and get used to it. 
I also got to hang out with a friend who moved back to my city and is pretty close by now. She had her second daughter just 3 months ago and Omg is she adorable!!! I got to play with her, as much as you can with a 3 month old lol, and she loved it! Smiled the entire time :) it makes me want to TTC sooo bad! Gotta respect hubbies wishes though :( but he was having a good time there as well so hopefully that ignites his spark! 
Sorry if tmi, but he surprised me last night with a very, erm, enthusiastic show of love... So maybe letting him call the shots on bd'ing is a good thing? :haha:
Anyways, I have been working in finding the positives in taking a break so that I don't drive myself entirely insane!!


----------



## Smommy013

Ren- I am so sorry you are having to go through this. 

bab- we have not completely settled. Are y'all still trying or just not preventing now)


----------



## BABTTC123

My hubs wants to NTNP until January (that is the longest that I agreed to) and see if that helps. He feels like he is under too much pressure so I am going to use this time to find ways to get him to dtd without him feeling pressured to. :)


----------



## Wishing_

Hey ladies. Sorry for disappearing. I've missed a lot! How is everyone doing? 

Afm, I'm okay. A new semester started. Found out a friend is pregnant. My best friend is starting to have some baby fever. According to my gyn I'm late but i doubt it. I go back this Wednesday to talk about my pelvic sonogram & blood work. Now this will be tmi but i think my discharge smells like chocolate... chocolate coco pebbles to be exact...


----------



## BABTTC123

Wishing_ said:


> Hey ladies. Sorry for disappearing. I've missed a lot! How is everyone doing?
> 
> Afm, I'm okay. A new semester started. Found out a friend is pregnant. My best friend is starting to have some baby fever. According to my gyn I'm late but i doubt it. I go back this Wednesday to talk about my pelvic sonogram & blood work. Now this will be tmi but i think my discharge smells like chocolate... chocolate coco pebbles to be exact...

Lmao! I wish mine smelt like chocolate!! xD 
That would have to be nice to have a close friend that you can talk baby all day long with! Are you excited that she is getting baby fever along with you? 
And as far as your other friend goes, are you able to ask her questions about early symptoms and what not? I Always Feel Weird Asking some of my friends who are either pregnant now or recently been pregnant what their symptoms were. But I got the guts to ask my pregnant friend and she was actually flattered that I asked her! Turns out she was going through a rough year off TTC before they finally took a break and fell pregnant. She says that she was in such a denial about the symptoms that she broke down sobbing. 
Anyways, it made me happy to have someone to draw info off who I can actually go hang out with :) 

I hope all goes well your appointment this wednesday!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Wishing-welcome back! 
Bab-ask away if you want any details related to pregnancy...I don't mind sharing and I'm sure any that have had babies or are pg would love to share.
Ren-did they do an u/s to determine it wasn't an intrauterine pg? I don't get how they determined it solely on hcg? Sorry yo question or pry but mine felt rushed and based on a 50% chance that it was and I've always felt like they jumped the gun before being totally accurate. It has plagued me since it happened. 
Afm-we just had a great wknd in Toronto celebrating ds bday with a baseball game in an awesome hotel room with a view of the stadium and 10 of our fam members plus a visit today to Ripley's Aquarium! So fun and both kids are knackered!! Haha. 
It would seem as though yesterday was ov day as cp is HFC and cm is abundant and creamy. Dh and I dtd every day but yesterday but there should have been enough spermies in there to make it happen if it is going to lol.
On a happy note our close friends had there baby boy this am at 2:30. So amazing...another baby in our circle. Get togethers with friends are forever changing and I love it!


----------



## TTC74

I normally have a fallback rise around 2-3 DPO. This month, it occurred at 5 DPO. I'd like to think it's implantation, but I know that doesn't usually happen until 7 DPO. The TWW is excruciating.


----------



## Wishing_

BABTTC123 said:


> Wishing_ said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies. Sorry for disappearing. I've missed a lot! How is everyone doing?
> 
> Afm, I'm okay. A new semester started. Found out a friend is pregnant. My best friend is starting to have some baby fever. According to my gyn I'm late but i doubt it. I go back this Wednesday to talk about my pelvic sonogram & blood work. Now this will be tmi but i think my discharge smells like chocolate... chocolate coco pebbles to be exact...
> 
> Lmao! I wish mine smelt like chocolate!! xD
> That would have to be nice to have a close friend that you can talk baby all day long with! Are you excited that she is getting baby fever along with you?
> And as far as your other friend goes, are you able to ask her questions about early symptoms and what not? I Always Feel Weird Asking some of my friends who are either pregnant now or recently been pregnant what their symptoms were. But I got the guts to ask my pregnant friend and she was actually flattered that I asked her! Turns out she was going through a rough year off TTC before they finally took a break and fell pregnant. She says that she was in such a denial about the symptoms that she broke down sobbing.
> Anyways, it made me happy to have someone to draw info off who I can actually go hang out with :)
> 
> I hope all goes well your appointment this wednesday!Click to expand...

I can't. Withe neither of them. I'm barely close to the one that is pregnant & the one who is getting baby fever, well she scolded me when i told her we were ttc. Plus i double she'll ttc because she "hates" babies.

I'm not too crazy about asking anyone i know about tcc and/or their pregnancy due to the fact they will judge or share some rude & harsh opinion(s).

Honestly i used to ask one of my friend who had a beautiful 7 month boy. All she have done is feed me all the negativity about being a mom, labor, pregnancy, how her new life is extremely stressful... etc.
I don't think I'm going to ask anyone for nothing. Unless I'm pregnant & need advice for something Google can't answer lol.


----------



## Smommy013

Wishing- dont worry about the negativity. my dh's family thinks our baby was unplanned.

TTC-Good luck with your rise!

REady- I hope you caught that egg girl!

Bab- to answer how to get him to bd without pressure.. Hate sex lol


----------



## BABTTC123

thanks ready! I will for sure be asking for plenty of info on here 

Wishing- sorry to hear that you don't have much support from friends :( I really only have one friend rooting for me right now and she is the one who had shared a VERY similar dream (like darn near identical) as I had not too long ago. She is set on the idea that i will conceive soon, or that I have but my body is doing a damn good job at hiding it despite having a period (this I doubt....) 
thankfully, there are plenty of us on here to talk to if you need to vent or have questions :) this is only my second year at ttc and I haven't gotten to try fertility treatments yet sooo I may not be exactly much help, but I will try my best!

Smommy- I wish sooo bad that would work for me! A big problem would be that I have a HIGH sex drive xD it is a bit terrible because I feel like I have the mindset of a man! I will be fine one moment, then think of something about my hubby and BOOM female boner! (so to speak lol) He is more lazy and prefers to relax and only have sex when he really needs to. He will take care of me occasionally but not as much as I would prefer #_# 


So I have been looking into fertility clinics for when we ttc again and I found one that is about 50+ miles away from me. That is sadly the closest. So from there I decided to see if my insurance would actually cover ANY treatment at all for infertility, nope. Not at all. And for some of the more unsightly symptoms of PCOS that I have it won't cover that at all either. Explains a lot since my prescription was denied and I never had the funds to pay for it. It was a TINY tube of cream that I need for unwanted hair growth and the damn 4 oz bottle was roughly $150. Ridiculous! 
This is a condition that I have no choice but to live with and there are NO cures. At the very least they could make some exceptions for that!!
So, I am pretty ticked and now frantically searching for what I need to do to get better insurance coverage. 
I was hoping to get my husbands semen analyzed but the cheapest I have found for a first time analysis is $135. 
If I can't get this stuff covered then I guess this means that I will have to wait until I am already pregnant to start collecting baby gear (cribs, changing tables, diapers, etc...) Idk why, but i feel like having it all set up and ready would help us get into the mindset of trying for a baby. I am already there, hubby just needs some help.


----------



## MolGold

Hey ladies , how are you? crazy work schedule isn't allowing meto be regular on BnB but you are missed!


----------



## Mommy_DK

Bab- I truly understand your struggle with the high drive! Lol but the times where I faked to hate it were some of thee best times girl! Do a tease like walking around naked or in something skimpy and make him want it so that you can pretend to resist :haha: don't forget your preseed! 

Wishing- I am sorry you don't have them to talk to about TTC or pregnancy but, you do have us! :flower: and honestly in MY opinion , there is more positive stuff to talk about as far as pregnancy and parent life than negative so you'll hear mostly positive things if you ask me about it! :hugs:

Ready- I hope this is it mama!! I'm glad you enjoyed your weeknd 

AF still hasn't come :happydance: the last time I tested was last Wednesday ........ I may get a cheapie today please say a prayer for me

Ps. A tmi of course, lots of CM and no pms ! *cautiously excited*


----------



## PeachDaisy

Looky at my OPK from today :D Looks like my DH and I will be busy the next few days! That's the first super positive OPK in a long time. Yay!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mommy_DK

Aaaaaaaaaaaww sooky sooky now PEACH!! :happydance: have fun (-;

Guess who shows up right while I'm taking a FRER test?? AF:growlmad: Such a Debby downer! Good news is, DH talked me into making our appointments to finish up with our fertility testing (scary) so I'm going to have the sono hsg and blood work done Wed. And X-ray and sperm anal on Friday so we should have some answers and a plan by next week yay ! I'm hoping I just need a dose of clomid 



*Question For All:*

Sorry if we have discussed this already and I just didn't read during that time , Has anyone here tried clomid or metmorphin and had a successful pregnancy? What exactly is everyone's story or "problem" with TTC ? Thanks in advance for sharing ! In the mean time I'll try to go back to the beginning of the thread


----------



## BABTTC123

Mommy- How exciting!! Fx that this is finally it!!
And I will try that some time eriod

Molgold- how are things on your end? ?

Peach- keep us updated on any early changes that you may experience! This should be your cycle for a sticky bean! :D


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Peach-that is a beauty opk...bow-chik-a-wow-wow!!!
Mommy-I have had no prior fertility issues and so for now mine is unexplained. I'm 36 soon to be 37 and have been ttc #3 for almost a year now. I will make an appt next month is this is another bust. 
Afm-dd shared her cold with me so feeling crappy today but trying to pump myself full of vitamins.


----------



## Mommy_DK

Bab- I am out this round ); AF showed as I was taking a freakin hpt! 

Ready- Same here , it'll be 1 yr in December, I told a teeny little fib to the fertility specialist tho because I knew they wouldn't see me until it had been a yr so I said it had already been over 1 yr because I knew there was a problem ........ No need in waiting an entire yr when YOU know something isn't right with YOUR body... That ticked me off! Lol , but yay! I am excited for your appointment I hope it is something minor for us both


----------



## BABTTC123

It could simply be hormones for both of you and be easily treated :) 

Mommy- I am sorry that Af showed up :( what cd would this have been for you? It isn't uncommon for some women to ovulate late or even just have a nice long cycle. Mine seems to be preferring between 30-35 days which I guess is still normal, as my questions to the almighty Google had been answered as such lol 

Afm- I have been exhausted for a week now. Specifically around 3:00PM I will start feeling like I need to sleep asap! Along with that I have been cramping on my right side ever since Af left the house. I have had some pretty bad back aches and head aches which have been making me sick. Not sure what is up. I am hoping it isn't the flu and also hoping it isn't due to a random hormonal imbalance wave :(


----------



## Wishing_

I'm worried. I checked online for my results before i go back tomorrow for a follow up. Blood test was a bfn but tgey found a cyst on my left ovary. Its 2.2cm. Tomorrow is going to be a interesting day!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hey gals, sorry I have been out, things have been a bit crazy! Mommy sorry to read about AF, she sucks a big one! 
Hope everyone is ok, wishing hope they figure something out for you and your cyst, keep us posted. 

Afm-we have been really busy working on our house and out of town and our house got broken into yesterday. They ONLY took MY jewelry. It freaking sucks but oh well, thank goodness I wasn't home. I have no idea where i am in my cycle haven't paid much attention and have been a bit stressed, I was also sick on Monday night with flu like stuff and my granny is in the hospital with double pnemoniua so it has been super crazy. Again hope you are all doing ok and sorry again if you guys have felt I am being rude and don't care, I do! I will check in sometime next week and hopefully see some bfp's!! Love you gals!!


----------



## Mommy_DK

Bab- I hope it isn't the flu with the changes in weather and all, try some airborne just incase! Me and the kids have been sucking on them everyday like candy lol , I wonder if that pain is O related? Or just some pulling and tugging.... I get random pulls and tugs all throughout my cycles... :shrug: V's are so unpredictable ... Always something going on in there lol 

Mrs- I am so sorry to read about your break in that is awful! I would have been pissed! But thank goodness you weren't home :hugs: do you guys have insurance? We JUST got ours about two weeks ago along with some cameras through Xfinity they really make me feel safe while DH is at work constantly. I hope your Granny feels better soon hunny, Keep us posted and try not to stress , we love you too!! 


I had my appointment today!!!! :happydance: it went really well , we did the transvaginal ultrasound to check for follicles and did some blood work to check my hormone levels and everything is over the top perfect, they usually look for 15-20 follicles and I have 30! My hormone levels were great. So far so good. Friday we drop off DHs swimmers to get checked out and I have to do my hsg(X-ray) to see if my tubes are blocked and one more blood draw to check insulin levels so we know weather or not I ovulate and then were good to go! I hope it's just a boost for ovulation that I need or a blocked tube that they can easily unblock..... But if it's nothing at all that can be bad too because it'll be unexplained infertility so until they prescribe the clomid I'm still a little on edge! Lol please Pray for me girls and prayers are going up for you all as well of course!!


----------



## Mommy_DK

Wishing_ said:


> I'm worried. I checked online for my results before i go back tomorrow for a follow up. Blood test was a bfn but tgey found a cyst on my left ovary. Its 2.2cm. Tomorrow is going to be a interesting day!



Wishing- this might sound stupid but that could be a good thing- Good that they caught it early and it can easily be removed and once it's removed that may make all the difference with your TTC delay. Let us know how it goes :flower:


----------



## Smommy013

Well ladies, I'm having a girl!


----------



## Mommy_DK

Smommy- Aaaaaaaw Congrats!! Is that what you and DH were hoping for?? Any names you have in mind?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-sorry for all the "stuff" that u have had to deal with. I don't think anyone was thinking poorly of u...just glad u are ok. 
Mommy-good news on the tests so far and hopefully there r no real issues but it would be nice to have answers. I hope they figure it out and u can move forward to get ur bfp. 
Smommy-so so so exciting!!! Girls are so fun and will b with u forever. I can't believe u r already this far to get ur gender scan. Time flies! That little girl is going to be here before u know it. 
Peach-r u in the tww now?
Ren-how r u making out girl?
Wishing-how did u make out?
Bab-how r things?
Ab-how r u and baby?
Afm-I think I'm 4dpo give or take a day so just waiting. I'll probably start poas sat or sun...if I can hold off lol.


----------



## Mommy_DK

Thanks Ready, hope it's just anovulation that can be boosted simply. 

Yay just a few days before you can test, unless you test really early Fx crossed and :dust:


----------



## Wishing_

Congratulations smommy!!
Mrs - I'm so sorry! Thank god no one was home.
Good luck mommy_dk
ready-poas Saturday! 

So the appointment went well. The cyst is very small so there's nothing to worry about. Apparently af isn't normal because i still get them late. We're going to try to regulate it. She prescribed me folic acid & provea (I believe its called) to start af so i can get blood work done on the second day. She even suggested waiting another year before she refers use to a fertility specialist. The hubby is also going to get referred to get a semen test. They might have me try clomid or something else.


----------



## ab75

Yay smommy, congrats on a girl.
Mrs, sorry about the break in.
Ready, good luck.
Mommy and Wishing, glad you are both ok after your testing.
Peach, hope you made good use of that pos opk.
Hi bab.
Ren, hope you are recovering. 
I am good, passed V day this week. Got a cardiac scan today for baby's heart due to family history but hopefully all will be well xx


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ab-wow! More than halfway there. Fx'd all is well with babes.


----------



## Renaendel

Hey all. Quick drive by update. My second MTX shot dropped my hcg finally, but not by enough. So we are playing the waiting game. I am stick testing now daily to make sure it didn't increase. I go in on Monday for new bloods, then they decide to monitor or if I go into surgery. I am doing what I can to avoid surgery. I don't want to risk losing my last tube...doc said there is about a 50% chance that if we have to go the lap route that I will lose the tube, 50% chance the pregnancy is somewhere else. Trying to not think of the tube loss because I start to cry. There is still a chance this can resolve "naturally".


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ren-that seems drastic. What are ur levels at? If they can't 100% determine it's location I would be saying no to surgery especially considering u only have the 1 tube. I hope it resolves itself and u can move forward.


----------



## BABTTC123

Ren- I agree with ready. Have they tried to determine the location via ultrasound??
<br>

Ab- Hi! Glad to hear that everything goes is going well with your little one :) I am sure the scan will turn out fine!
<br>

Mrs.- that is terrifying about the break in! I hope insurance can cover your losses :( thankfully that was all they took and that you are safe!
<br>

Mommy- hope your tests came out fine! I think a good amount of women will go through a 'friendly' stage in their life lol I had my time as well which I now regret. x(

Wishing- Glad to hear that the cyst isn't going to be an issue! I used to get a lot of them and they hurt pretty bad when they burst. What is your current average cycle length? 
<br>

Smommy- congrats!! Hope you are getting all the cute clothes and toys ready!! :)
<br>

Afm- I have been dealing with stress from work. Lots of projects have come up and my boss and I have been working on getting enough workers to each one. It is a bit hard when you don't have enough to spread out between all of them. D: 
Otherwise I think I am close to ovulation. I am starting to get ewcm and my app says I should ovulate by monday. We shall see! Hopefully I am lucky enough to get my hubby to bd then lol


----------



## Renaendel

They have done ultrasounds and two pelvic exams. The issue is abdominal ectopics can look just like uterine ones on US, and with my hcg the tube can rupture before you can see it on ultrasound. So they can only watch my hcg, track pain and watch for any signs of internal bleeding. I haven't listed everything here but I have been to the hospital probably twelve times in the last few weeks for follow up. They are watching everything very closely and trying to not rush into everything. The fact is they still can't officially identify where my pregnancy is. My reproductive endocrinologist believes it is ectopic, tubal or abdominal. The obgyn thought it was uterine and is now split between tubal, abdominal and uterine.


----------



## ab75

Hope you get some answers soon Ren xx

Thanks ladies, scan went well, baby's heart is perfect xx


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ren-Don't think I am trying to be a know it all or negative towards ur situation I keep asking the questions only because I have heard many horror stories of wrongful diagnoses and feel sometimes doctors make bad decisions. I really hope this will be over soon and u can move on. I know with my m/c it took 9 wks to drop from 256 hcg...just painful waiting. And the ectopic was an opinion not a guaranteed diagnosis.:hugs:


----------



## Renaendel

I know you were just worried sweetie. No one here judges. I hope I didn't come across as harsh, I just haven't wanted to bombard you guys with every update. :winkwink:

I feel like I am getting very good care and that they are taking their time. They are as dedicated to keeping my last tube as I am. Thanks for letting me know how long yours took. So I could be looking at starting up again in December probably.


----------



## Mommy_DK

Ren- I really am going to pray that your drs uncertainty is just that , maybe their suspicions are wrong.....? You are def in my thoughts and prayers. 

Bab- Thanks for sharing that with me :hugs: when you put it that way I guess most women have had their 'friendly days' lol although I regret those days too I'm glad I went through it in a way because I've learned a lot and I'll have lots of info to relay to my kids! Sorry you have been so stressed at work , I hope it hasn't affected your cycle at all and good luck on getting DH to bd between now and Monday ! 

AFM- Won't say much.... Don't want to bombard anyone. DH had to put his swimmers in the cup today here at home and he chose to watch porn to do that and my feelings are really hurt :cry: I know that sounds dumb but he didn't really ask me to participate so I felt like he was having an affair :growlmad: oh well . Guess I'll just have to suck it up


----------



## Mommy_DK

Sorry again. Hope I'm not bombarding. Just wanted to update . DHs count is 2x the average amount ........ And everything checked out for me as well. Just waiting on CBC test and hsg , but the nurse said it'll probably be unexplained infertility :shrug:....


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I'm glad they r taking care of you Ren.
Mommy-that's awesome that all is perfect but the unexplained infertility is frustrating. What now?


----------



## BABTTC123

Ren- sorry if I seemed a bit against your doctors as well.. I am used to being jerked around by doctors who don't care :/ I have only had one good doctor in my life and I am trying to get back under her care. When they made the system switch I was taken off her list of clients :'( the one I have now is rude, obviously doesn't understand PCOS and puts my prescriptions and follow ups on the back burner. She doesn't even make an effort to remember who I am. It ticks me off because conceiving is VERY important to me and she could give a rats ass if I ever do or not.

Mommy- he was probably just embarrassed about it. I doubt my husband would want me assisting him when he is supplying his sample swimmers. Lol I can complete relate though. I would still be a bit offended but we just need to remind ourselves that they aren't as open as we are about this stuff 
If they can't explain the infertility then it might just all be due to stress. I hope that they can figure something out to help!

Afm- I am trying not to let the stress get to me. Doing okay so far, but I had some moments today. I am just exhausted!! 
I had a dream last night that I was pregnant and didn't know it and was already 2 months along. Went and got a scan and then woke up xD mean dream teasing me like that! Lol


----------



## pradabooties

Hi! 
I'm new and would really appreciate some help. 
Long story short(ish), I stopped taking the pill about 2 and a half months ago now. Definitely felt ovulation happen probably about a month ago, experienced spotting (brown tinged CM) 2 weeks ago, only there when I wiped for about 2 days. Then a week ago another singular spot (mostly CM with just a tinge). Symptoms I've had strongly have been:
- HUGE areolas (very weird for me)
- Heartburn (never had it before)
- Swollen ankles
- Back ache
- Gone off some foods
- Crazy chocolate cravings! (also weird for me, weirdly enough!)
- Bloated and swollen on abdomen only (even shapewear is failing me)

I took 2 First Response Dip & Read tests yesterday afternoon and totally BFN - I was honestly shocked. Thought "okay maybe my body is just crazy from stopping the pill" but did another with first urine this morning and there definitely isn't a line but there is a mark, like where the positive line would be, as if it started to form a line then stopped (see photo)
https://i1368.photobucket.com/albums/ag200/thestylenotesco/IMG_7019_zps982e5781.jpg


What do you ladies think - have you had symptoms like this coming off the pill? Or should I test again with non cheapies? 

ps. sorry if you've seen this elsewhere, I posted in a hpt thread too, pretty desperado! 

Thank you! xo


----------



## BABTTC123

pradabooties said:


> Hi!
> I'm new and would really appreciate some help.
> Long story short(ish), I stopped taking the pill about 2 and a half months ago now. Definitely felt ovulation happen probably about a month ago, experienced spotting (brown tinged CM) 2 weeks ago, only there when I wiped for about 2 days. Then a week ago another singular spot (mostly CM with just a tinge). Symptoms I've had strongly have been:
> - HUGE areolas (very weird for me)
> - Heartburn (never had it before)
> - Swollen ankles
> - Back ache
> - Gone off some foods
> - Crazy chocolate cravings! (also weird for me, weirdly enough!)
> - Bloated and swollen on abdomen only (even shapewear is failing me)
> 
> I took 2 First Response Dip & Read tests yesterday afternoon and totally BFN - I was honestly shocked. Thought "okay maybe my body is just crazy from stopping the pill" but did another with first urine this morning and there definitely isn't a line but there is a mark, like where the positive line would be, as if it started to form a line then stopped (see photo)
> https://i1368.photobucket.com/albums/ag200/thestylenotesco/IMG_7019_zps982e5781.jpg
> 
> 
> What do you ladies think - have you had symptoms like this coming off the pill? Or should I test again with non cheapies?
> 
> ps. sorry if you've seen this elsewhere, I posted in a hpt thread too, pretty desperado!
> 
> Thank you! xo

I can see a faint line on there as well as that mark! I would be a little concerned that it isn't very strong after this long.. have you contacted your doctor about Af being this late? I highly recommend a blood test and possibly an ultrasound. I hope that you get some good news soon! :3


----------



## pradabooties

BABTTC123 said:


> pradabooties said:
> 
> 
> Hi!
> I'm new and would really appreciate some help.
> Long story short(ish), I stopped taking the pill about 2 and a half months ago now. Definitely felt ovulation happen probably about a month ago, experienced spotting (brown tinged CM) 2 weeks ago, only there when I wiped for about 2 days. Then a week ago another singular spot (mostly CM with just a tinge). Symptoms I've had strongly have been:
> - HUGE areolas (very weird for me)
> - Heartburn (never had it before)
> - Swollen ankles
> - Back ache
> - Gone off some foods
> - Crazy chocolate cravings! (also weird for me, weirdly enough!)
> - Bloated and swollen on abdomen only (even shapewear is failing me)
> 
> I took 2 First Response Dip & Read tests yesterday afternoon and totally BFN - I was honestly shocked. Thought "okay maybe my body is just crazy from stopping the pill" but did another with first urine this morning and there definitely isn't a line but there is a mark, like where the positive line would be, as if it started to form a line then stopped (see photo)
> https://i1368.photobucket.com/albums/ag200/thestylenotesco/IMG_7019_zps982e5781.jpg
> 
> 
> What do you ladies think - have you had symptoms like this coming off the pill? Or should I test again with non cheapies?
> 
> ps. sorry if you've seen this elsewhere, I posted in a hpt thread too, pretty desperado!
> 
> Thank you! xo
> 
> I can see a faint line on there as well as that mark! I would be a little concerned that it isn't very strong after this long.. have you contacted your doctor about Af being this late? I highly recommend a blood test and possibly an ultrasound. I hope that you get some good news soon! :3Click to expand...

Thank you for replying! That is helpful! I stared at the thing for so long wondering if my eyes were playing tricks, the only really clear thing I know for certain I could see was that mark looking like the very beginning of a positive line that didn't finish forming! I think I'll take a more sensitive test tomorrow and go from there/contact my doctor if AF still hasn't arrived. Thanks again! :thumbup:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Welcome Prada! How sensitive is that strip?


----------



## Renaendel

Mommy_DK said:


> Sorry again. Hope I'm not bombarding. Just wanted to update . DHs count is 2x the average amount ........ And everything checked out for me as well. Just waiting on CBC test and hsg , but the nurse said it'll probably be unexplained infertility :shrug:....

I hope not. Remember CBC and HSG are just the first tests they can do. You have nk cells, a month long estradiol and progesterone profile, mthfr gene, igA/IgG testing, and so many more. 

Prada, I don't see anything but agree with these ladies you need to go in and get checked.

Bab, I didn't take offence to anything you said. You were worried for me and expressed it. How could that make me upset? :shrug: :hugs:

AB, I think I got my answer this morning. My hcg is going down in a staircase pattern. It stays the same for a week and then drops suddenly, then stalls out, then dumps. My test this morning was finally lighter! Hope this means that Monday it will be down enough.

Hubbs wants to talk trying for our first child over again. The losses are getting to him and he is afraid that something bad will happen.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ren-how do u feel about talking things over? 

Afm-I have had some strang cramping/electric twinges in lower abdominal area plus some shooting pain through one tata. I could be highly aware of every little thing therefore it may seem bigger than it is. I just wanted to make note for future reference just in case.


----------



## pradabooties

ReadynWaiting said:


> Welcome Prada! How sensitive is that strip?

Thank you ReadnWaiting! 
It was a First Response Dip & Read, can't see anywhere on the box that indicates sensitivity. A few ladies on a different forum told me they didn't trust dip and reads at all - goes to show you get what you pay for! I'll be picking up an early response test most likely tomorrow :flower:


----------



## Mommy_DK

Ren- I'm so sorry about your numbers stair casing , I know this is probably so intense and stressful for you and DH . Have you felt up for talking with him yet? I know we have just begun and it's taking a toll on us already I can only imagine how you and DH feel. Keep us posted , prayers going up for you tonight that things turn around . Oh and I had NO idea that there were test beyond all of the ones we just did I' am exhausted from those already! 

Bab- I so believe in these dreams tho! It is so unfair I woke up some mornings so excited thinking I was about to get ready to pack my hospital bag lol But it gives me hope and strength to keep going, I know my baby boy will be here soon! We just have to keep going. And yea you're prob right about the stress...... I am trying really hard to eliminate as much as possible. I quickly got over DH and the porn, we had our own show late last night :winkwink:


I have a 'friend' who keeps telling me "if you were ment to have more kids you would be pregnant , Maybe God doesn't want you to have anymore" it really hurts to hear that , so she's the first person I'm eliminating! You are the weakest link GOODBYE ! :happydance: lol 


Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend and doing alright! Sorry if I missed anyone


----------



## Renaendel

Mommy dk, we started the talking tonight. We took an hour long walk and strolled through the neighborhood. It was good but clearly just the beginning of the talking. He understands the desire for a biological child. It is hard though because after two ectopics, my cancer(remission), my autoimmune he has an understandable fear that life can be fleeting and his real fear is losing me. We will figure things out though, we always do.


----------



## ab75

Hugs Ren, I hope you and your dh have your rainbow soon. You have been thru enough shit now! Xx


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mommy-That doesn't sound like a friend at all. Def vote her off the island!
Ren-u have def been thru enough. I want this journey to hurry up and be happy for you. 
Afm-I tested today with a bfn...approx 8dpo.


----------



## BABTTC123

Ready- too early to yest in my opinion. I wouldn't trust a test until AF shows :)

Mommy- LOL I miss that show! I agree that she probably isn't the best person to have around at this time, though on the flip side, she could think the she is being helpful and easing some of your stress by saying that it must be God's decision.. I would tenitively keep her around for now. If more negativity spews out then kick her out and send her on her way!
I had baby dreams two nights in a row but I had a break tonight! Just the dream was really weird and I couldn't escape it no matter how many bathroom breaks I took last night lol not scary, just unexpected. 

Ren- I am still praying that your bfp comes soon! Though if your hubby gets too worried, have you two considered surrogacy? That way it is your biological child still? 
I know it is pretty expensive and of course all us ladies want to experience the whole pregnancy deal for ourselves, though it is still something to consider if he gets too worried about you carrying the baby.


----------



## MolGold

Mommy - good you eliminated her :) 

Ren, I am glad you had the talk to get each others perspective. I hope your rainbow is here soon :hugs:

Ready FX for september BFP !!

BAB I got BFP dreams every cycle .. except my BFP cycle. I dont know how much of this is premonition really but yes, though cliched, taking the stress out of BDing helped. :)


----------



## PeachDaisy

SMommy - Congrats on the baby girl! So Exciting!!

Ren - I am soooo sorry that you're going through all of this :( The uncertainty has to be unbearable. I hope things get figured out soon for you so that you and your DH and move on from this. It's so hard to be in your position. :hugs:

AFM - I know I've been away far too long again, I have got to get better at this since I use to be on here alllll the time ;) Haha! DH did take advantage of the positive OPK's I was getting. So now it's all a waiting game. I believe I'm about 3-4 DPO right now.


----------



## jodcay

Hi Ladies - after lurking for a long time. Reading through all of the comments makes me feel better knowing that I am not alone. TTC for five years and nothing. I have PCOS, severely hypothyroid and have polyps. Have taken five cycles of Clomid before this month and nothing. This month I had two follicles so was given a HCG shot. Going to test in a couple of days... I could do with a miracle!


----------



## BABTTC123

Hi Jodcay!
I have only been TTC for about 2 years with very short breaks in between, but I already know the struggles that pcos brings :( 
I hope that the HCG brings up your numbers! It sounds like you are overdue for a baby :3

Peach- and so the wait begins! Lol I am getting excited for you to be able to test! I want to hear more good news, it is encouraging :D

Molgold- I am currently fighting off the delusion that I am pregnant ;) I can thank my weird body and my dreams haha


----------



## PeachDaisy

Jodcay - Welcome and fx for you! This is a very supportive group so don't ever hesitate to express anything on your mind :) I hope you have good news soon!!

Bab - Thanks lady! I'm staying hopeful as always, but doing my best to keep from getting my hopes up too high this month.


----------



## Smommy013

Thanks everyone for the congrats!

Peach- good luck on your tww!
Ready- any new tests?
Ren- so sorry you are going through this
Mommy- don't let those people get you down. And hopefully someone will give you answers soon!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Welcome Jodcay! Fx'd this is your month. Can't wait to hear about tests.
Peach-the waiting game sucks but hopefully on a week or so u will have some (bfp) answers. 
Bab-where r u in ur cycle?
Mg-how are you feeling?
Mrs-how r u girl?
Afm-bfn again.
 



Attached Files:







20140922_125233-1.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## BABTTC123

Ready- I am on cd 20. Still no sign of ovulation and the cramping persists. I thought it was close because it looked like I was getting ewcm but I guess not :/
I have had issues with constipation and then when I finally do go (tmi) it is a bit soft. Not normal at all for me!

I hope that you start seeing an extra line on your tests! 10 dpo can still be early, so it could all change in a matter or days!


----------



## Renaendel

Great news! I am officially no longer pregnant! Man that feels weird to say. My bloods hit zero and I go in tomorrow to check the pain site and see what is next. I made it through this ectopic sans surgery.

Ready sorry about your bfn again. :(
Babb, sorry no O yet. That does sound like a weird hormone thing. Have your docs ever given you clomid or something like that?
Smommy, I am so happy things are going well for you!
Molgold, Ty for being so supportive and I am thrilled for you as well.
Peach, it is hard trying to not get hopeful. :hugs: I am sorry this is so hard.
Welcome jodcay! There are a bunch of us also in the multiyear LTTTC with losses. I hope you find a good home here.
Mommy, good for you for eliminating that person. Stick with the folks that have empathy.
Prada, any updates?
Mrs burch, I am glad you are ok after the breakin. How scary, how are you doing??


----------



## BABTTC123

Ren- Glad to hear that things are finally going well! When did you doctor say you can start TTC again? Did you and hubby have a more in depth talk yet? 
I haven't had clomid yet.. I was supposed to start next month but my husband wants us to wait until January and take a break and just ntnp. So I am still impatiently waiting for my turn to give it a shot.


----------



## Renaendel

I think that no matter what we won't be actively ttc until December. Now that this has had a positive resolution things may be better for hubbs but I need to give him time. My RE said we can start right away if we wanted to as long as I start taking my prenatal and super high folic acid as soon as I can. I would feel better about being on both for at least a month prior to ttc.

In august of next year his only brother is getting married so we may put off to December just for that reason alone. I would rather be 8months pregnant than have a new born. Plus I actually you know have to get pregnant and the last few years have taught me it isn't so easy.


----------



## BABTTC123

Well the break could be good for both of you <3 I hope that your hubby starts feeling better. I can understand his fears and concerns about it all, though I don't think he understands how strong the maternal instinct is for women :)
How much folic acid is your doctor having you take? I started getting hairy when I was on a high dose so I am just sticking to prenatal vitamins lol


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hey gals!!! Hope you all had a great weekend!! Sorry I haven't been on, a lot going on right now. 

Ren-I am so glad you didn't have to have surgery. I am sure you and DH will work everything out, it is good you talk about things instead of letting them build up. I hope you get your rainbow, or whatever you and DH decide. 
AB-Glad to read the scan on babies heart came back great, what a blessing. 
BAB-Sorry you didn't O like you thought, that is always rough. 
Mommy-I hope you get some answers soon, but DH's sperm is on point lol 
Ready-sorry about bfn, you making an appointment with dr?
Wishing-glad it was only a small cyst and nothing more needs to be done, hope they can get you regular. 
Peach-I'm in the tww with you! I o'd Friday so not sure how many dpo but I am taking my progesterone so when I take the last one I will test. 

AFM-I had a pretty bad scare with my Granny on Thursday, we didn't think she was going to make it to the night. She is doing better, not good but better. She was supposed to come home today but that isn't going to happen. So if you have a little time please keep her in your prayers. DH and I are working on getting a security system put in the house. The GIRL, yes Girl, is caught and in jail. She stole one of our guns and less than 24 hours later tried to pawn it at a pawn shop here in the same town, she obviously isn't too bright. Still no luck on my jewelry, hoping they can get out of her where it is, but not too optimistic. 
Anyways, I hope you all are doing well and I didn't miss anyone. I have a dr apt on Thursday to go over either more testing or sending me to a specialist. I will update once I find out. I am trying to relax as much as possible and not worry about ttc, so I have been away due to that too, but had to check today.


----------



## BABTTC123

Mrs- actually.. I think i may have ovulated yesterday! I had watery cm and my cp was high-soft-medium openness and experienced some hot flashes. I easily got my hubby to bd which was a surprise lol and used preseed! I think that may have been the exact day of ovulation though because I checked everything today and my cm is ewcm (probably from preseed) and cp is high-hard-unknown. I can't reach the opening at all right now. So now we wait. I am not too excited about this cycle. I really don't feel it in the one that will get me my bfp, but I can still have some hope :)

Btw, glad to hear that you found the chicken who broke into your house! Check with any and all pawn shops within 30 miles of your home and post on Craigslist looking for them


----------



## BABTTC123

What goes up must come down. I called to set up an appointment with my doctor to discus pretesting for fertility treatment. Come to find out that she left. I asked if I could get transferred to my previous doctor (and one I had preferred) and she apparently left as well. All they have is two permanent doctors who are male- I don't like that idea- and the rest are temporary. So no I need to find a new doctor and clinic. I wound up breaking down today. It isn't fair and I don't understand why stuff like this keeps happening. 
Oh well, I guess it is just a sign that I need to wait.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-sorry to hear about ur granny. Is she doing better now? Gl in the tww lady.
Bab-are you in a rural area or why are the choices so limited?
Afm-i tested again and today the test strip was absolutely white which is strange. I've never seen a test do that before. I'm 10 or 11dpo I believe so hope is gone and waiting for af to show. I called dr office yesterday and left msg.


----------



## PeachDaisy

I'm pretty sure this month isn't it again :( I just have this gut feeling there's no chance. My cm is pretty much non existent. No other symptoms other than being hungry all the time and wanting to eat everything I shouldn't, but that could be just bc DH and I have changed our eating habits over the past 2 months. AF is due in about a week and I fully expect her arrival.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Peach I know how you feel. I really hope this isn't the case for you. We need some more bfps and you are due for some positive changes. 
Afm-i just took a test that is screwing with me but I'll post it so you can all confirm that it's just being a jerk.
Tweaked and untweaked...
 



Attached Files:







20140924_125615-1.jpg
File size: 8.7 KB
Views: 3









IMG_20140924_1.jpg
File size: 9.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Renaendel

Bab, aren't there tons of fertility specialists in the Olympia/Spokane area? Even if it is an hour to two hour drive I bet it would be worth it.
Ready I don't see anything yet but I'll try a tweak myself.
Peach, sorry you are feeling out again. I get it all to well. Some days it is easy to think we won't ever get it, but I know you will!!:hugs:
Mrs. Burch thanks for stopping in! My thoughts are with your granny.

AFM. After the dr appointment I have to have another appt next Monday. The pain is getting worse not better. They think I may have something else that was exacerbated by the pregnancy like a new fibroid. They are also looking at referring me to a rheumatologist to see if I have a second autoimmune since the MTX helped my joint pain so much. I may not have a baby yet but the RE group is really helping me figure out all my other issues.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ren I guess there is a silver lining to this dark cloud that has been looming. Fx'd ur road to ur rainbow is just around the corner.


----------



## ttc2014ks

I'm new to the ttc world! This is our first cycle actively trying! We did the bd the day before ovulation, the day of and two days after. Right now I'm 11dpo......I'm really praying for the best. Very tender in my lower abdomen. Large amount of watery cervical mucous. And two days ago out of the blue I get a lovely head cold....ugh huh I don't know what tothink!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Welcome ttc! GL this month, when will you test?
What's ur story? Married, kids, where ya live, work??? Or nothing at all if ur not comfortable telling strangers. We are here to listen and support!


----------



## BABTTC123

Ready + Ren- I have been looking around and there are some clinics around Thurston County that can do minor fertility treatment, but for anything past Clomid I would have to go up to Tacoma. My main issue is that a lot of the clinics that would be of help to me don't accept my medical insurance. I found one that should be good (my insurance company recommended it.) I just need to get to my old one and fill out a consent to release my records to the other one. I also am trying to find a doctor that is well educated about pcos. Yes, all of them should know about it but it doesn't mean that they are good at treating it. On top of that, to get certain treatments the doctor has to be willing to nag at my insurance and say that it is a necessary treatment for it, because sadly my insurance doesn't cover a lot of the treatments for the symptoms of pcos. :/
And sorry for freaking out the other day. I was just EXTREMELY upet about it all. I don't like having to change doctors at all.

Ren- I hope that they can figure out what is going on! That has to be pretty frustrating :(

Ready- I can't see anything yet, but my Fx for you! 

Peach- I hope that you are wrong about Af coming in a week! Fx that you get a good surprise!


----------



## BABTTC123

Oh and hi ttc!
Fx that this is your month as well :)


----------



## PeachDaisy

To all you girls - Thanks for all the positivity on here all the time! You all definitely make this process easier in the long run! 

Ready - I don't see anything on the tests :/ How many dpo are you?

TTC - Welcome! This is a great group to join. Fx for you! :)

AFM - Had a small amount of spotting when I wiped this morning. I'm what I believe to be about 8 DPO. After last month and having spotting in my luteal phase, I'm not getting my hopes up that it's IB or anything. But hey, who knows. If AF isn't here by the 4th I'll test. I'm not going to test early this cycle to hopefully avoid bringing myself down!


----------



## ttc2014ks

ReadynWaiting said:


> Welcome ttc! GL this month, when will you test?
> What's ur story? Married, kids, where ya live, work??? Or nothing at all if ur not comfortable telling strangers. We are here to listen and support!

Thank you for all the welcome! I'm from Massachusetts, I work in the ems field. NNot married as of now, but ttc with my long time boyfriend. im thinking of testing on sat. Or sun. I tested minday out of just a gut feeling, knowing it really was far too e.. ly. But af is due sunday. At first i wasntbsure about entering any group type thing, but i figured the support woukd do wonders. And since i have no children and this is our first time ttc, the advice and support is greatly appreciated. I've been off bcp since June and this is our first actual cycle. My fingers are crossed! Last night I had two very vivid and wild dreams of receiving bfp.....maybe I wanted this more than I originally thought!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ttc-this is a great group, stick with us. Fx'd for ur bfp.
Peach-i don't think I can wait until the 4 th for u to test lol. Gl girl!
Bab-when do u plan to get the ball running with this clinic?
Ren-what exactly shoul I be asking to have tested or done when I see the dr? I have no known issues, cycle is sooo regular...I'm not sure where to start. 
Afm-i think 11 or 12 dpo with another bfn. Just waiting for af.


----------



## kitty1987

Just popping by to say hello 

Me and hubby have finally decided it is definitely time to try for #2! Our DS is 5 years old now and my great maternity package has just kicked in at work!

So excited, we have been wanting to try for a while now but the timing has always been really off!

Managed to get on a fertility monitor trial from clearblue so am pretty certain that I ovulated yesterday or today!

I am going to be testing on 7th or 8th October, we go on holiday on 9th October, so hopefully I will be drinking mocktails all week.

Good luck to everybody


----------



## Renaendel

You mentioned his count was 2x normal, but what about his motility and morphology? Have you had a day 3 estrogen check and a day 21 progesterone run? Are you having any spotting outside of your period time? A uterine biopsy can tell the thickness and if there are any other reasons why implantation can fail. Have you had your thyroid checked since you had your baby was born? Thyroid can be tested bad even if the year before it was good. Have you had and autoimmune testing? IgA and IgG testing can show if there is anything like that going on.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Renaendel said:


> You mentioned his count was 2x normal, but what about his motility and morphology? Have you had a day 3 estrogen check and a day 21 progesterone run? Are you having any spotting outside of your period time? A uterine biopsy can tell the thickness and if there are any other reasons why implantation can fail. Have you had your thyroid checked since you had your baby was born? Thyroid can be tested bad even if the year before it was good. Have you had and autoimmune testing? IgA and IgG testing can show if there usenet hung like that going on.

Is this for me? I ask only because dh has never had a sperm analysis done. I have had no testing ever regarding my fertility. I was going to after the 2 losses pre dd but then fell pg. I have an appt with my gyno on tues to get things started. I truly think my diet and weight is an issue. I was down to a decent weight after dd but then started ttc and Let it slip and stopped regular exercise.


----------



## Renaendel

Ack, I was thinking of mommy dk! Sorry, I blame the mind slip on the pain! But I guess these are things we can all get tested on. :dohh::dohh: I kind if merged the two of you in my head.


----------



## phoenix2712

Hi ladies, 
I'm new to the site and on cycle 2 of ttc with baby number 2.
Im on TWW atm, currently 4dpo and trying not to look into every little thing, like tender bb's and cramps but it's hard not to!!!
Hope everyone waiting gets their BFP's!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Renaendel said:


> Ack, I was thinking of mommy dk! Sorry, I blame the mind slip on the pain! But I guess these are things we can all get tested on. :dohh::dohh: I kind if merged the two of you in my head.

No worries, I can't keep track of everyone and what's going on. I'll take ur list of tests and ask my dr. Thank u


----------



## persephone13

*pokes head in* Hey girls.


----------



## BABTTC123

Ready- got the referral today! I should be able to set up my appointment tomorrow and hope to be in within a month at the latest! Trying not to get my hopes up though.. 

Welcome to phoenix, kitty and persephone! 
Sorry if any of you have been here before. I am only a month old or so to this thread in particular  so many of you are new to me lol


----------



## Renaendel

Hi Persephone! How have you been?

Babbs, to answer your question I am on 4,000mcg of folic acid a day.


----------



## BABTTC123

4,000 MG?? I was only taking 1600 mcg and it was making more hair grow on my arms! x_x


----------



## persephone13

Renaendel said:


> Hi Persephone! How have you been?
> 
> Babbs, to answer your question I am on 4,000mg of folic acid a day.

Not terribly great. It's been a long 6 months of PPD, but I'm slowly getting better and considering the possibility of trying again. Maybe. :cry: 


How have you been?


----------



## Smommy013

ren- im glad to know you are unpreganant- sorry that sounds weird. but is this context im glad you are ok.

Hi persephone!! Good to see you again.

ready- are you get tested?


----------



## PeachDaisy

Hi Pers! Good to see you back. Hope all is well!

AFM - I've been having a weird butterfly feeling in my tummy on and off throughout the day the past few days. It wasn't super obvious until yesterday. Dk if this is anything or not, but thought I would share!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hi Perse! So glad you stopped by. Sorry the past few months haven't been easy but hopefully u can move forward and ur rainbow will be waiting. 
Bab-gl with it all. Fx'd that things work out the way u want sooner than later
Peach-i seriously can't wait a week for u to test!
Smommy-not sure if ur asking if ill get tested by dr for issues or if I have tested again. Any which way I will discuss with dr where we can dtart to see if there r any known reasons why I'm still not pg. I didn't test today but I know I'm not pg. With all pg I've had there has been big blue veins all over my chest and tatas by now and boobs super sore...I have neither. I told dh he needs to cut out the smoking and beer or I'm done trying. This is too stressful and discouraging. He said he will.


----------



## PeachDaisy

Andddd now I have TONS of CM! Bahhhh why does this crap happen?! Why can't it be a for sure sign that you only get when pregnant?! Lol! Ohhh how this TWW process sucks so bad! Heh!


----------



## phoenix2712

Awww PeachDaisy I feel ya, I agree TWW is horrible and too many symptoms match pms and pregnancy symptoms, it's frustrating lol.
I've got mild cramps and lots of cm (sorry if tmi ladies)
Also been more tired as well. 
Keeping my finger's crossed for everyone!


----------



## BABTTC123

Woohoo! Got an appointment made for the 30th of October!!! The reviews on my soon to be new doctor are pretty good so my fingers are crossed that everything goes well! :3 

How is everyone else doing???


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hey gals. 
Peach-hope this is it for you girl! Hurry up 4th!!!
Ready-glad to see you have a dr apt on Tuesday. I would ask about fsh and estrogen too!! Make sure they aren't too high. 
Peres-glad you are back, sorry you've had a rough time, hope it gets better soon. 
Bab-yay for your apt too, so glad you gals are taking it in your own hands, we have to do that sometimes. 
Ren-I hope they get something figured out, sounds like they are working hard for you. So glad to read that, fx girl. Feel better soon!! Wish I could send ha some flowers or something, just know I thought about it!! ;)
Hi to all the new gals, hoow you all get your bfps soon. 

Afm-granny is still in hospital, they don't know exactly what is wrong with her, her oxygen drops to about 60 anytime she gets up or moves and not sure what is going on inside her lungs but hopefully find out soon. Just had the new security system put in tonight and I am loving the sense of security that it gives me. I think I am really going to like it. Went to dr on Thursday and wants me to come back in when I O next month to make sure that I am still open, if no bfp. And if no bfp after that he will start me on fermera, try that for a few months before sending me to specialist. I am ok with these plans. So just holding out for now. Will test on wed 1 or Thursday 2nd. I don't have signs because of the progesterone, it makes my boobs so sore and tired and neasuea and dizzy, it's rough lol. So I don't have any idea if it's prg or progesterone. Hope you all have a great weekend!! Xoxo


----------



## persephone13

Thank you everyone for your kind words. It has been hard but I really am hopeful. :hugs:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Peach and phoenix can't wait to see tests.
Mrs-I'm glad u r good with the plans but hopefully ur bfp will happen before that. 
Perse-my fx'd for u. 
Afm-no af which is odd so I must have ov'd a day or so later than I thought but I think I took my temp the day it rose. Who knows what is going on. I'm calling a naturopath in town tomorrow to make an appt. I would rather that route first than any kind of medical intervention. I will still see my gyno but I would rather the natural way before meds. Just my personal preference.


----------



## phoenix2712

Just popping in to see how everyone's doing.
Few more symptoms today - cramping and nausea as well as heavy boobs, spots and lots of cm.
Still trying to not get too hopeful.

How is everyone??


----------



## PeachDaisy

Well girls, looks like the witch decided to pay me a SUPER early visit :( Only a 26 day cycle this time around, which is super odd for me! I've had light bleeding since this evening.


----------



## Smommy013

Peach- I'm sorry girl!

Mrs- I'm sorry about your granny. I hope they figure out what is wrong soon


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Peach-sorry to hear that! 
Afm-I am late for af, temp is still up and I am baffled. I am cd31 and I am SUPER regular. I usually have a 28/29 day cycle with NO funny stuff. I haven't tested since Sat as I ran out of tests but I don't think I am pg. My body is messing with me and I don't like it.


----------



## Wishing_

Ready - test!!
Mrs - I'm glad they caught thief, but also sad about your grandma. Hope she gets better.
Peach - sorry the witch showed up.
Ren - glad everything is back to normal
&+ welcome to the newcomers.

afm - my period was induced, had the FSH test one the second day of af, school have been taking up my time & I'm still trying to find out what is causing my stomach to act up, which means more tests for me. Anyways, according the FSH results, online, everything is normal. Lh is 4.3. FSH is 8.5. The only thing that was abnormal was my platelet counts. Its low. The hubby still needs to get his semen checked. I'm not sure what to do now. I'm going to call later & see if i can get a follow up to talk about my results.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ready-freaking TEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Peach-Sorry af showed up
Wishing-glad you are taking action, good luck. 
Ren-hope you are doing ok, have you and dh talked anymore yet?

AFM-I tested today, af due Friday and bfn. I am really sad this time, I think I was just thinking it was gonna be a for sure thing this month. I mean I went to the dr and he checked me and I was open and Oing, we bd'd like 3 or 4 days in a row before and day after O to make sure we caught it. UGH just so tired of it all really. Hope you gals had a great weekend and have a wonderful week!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Wishing-good to see ur tests are ok. Hopefully u an get ur stomach issues resolved.
Mrs-sorry for the bfn lady. I feel ur frustration. ..I'm right there with u. 
Afm-af showed up...3 days late. My body never does this so it has me a little concerned. Worse than that I completely forgot about my dr appt today! Didn't even cross my mind until about 3pm today and the office was closed. So dumb!!


----------



## BABTTC123

Hi all! I have been stalking off and on but have been distracted by work so haven't had time to post...

Ready- sorry about Af arriving :( and does your doctors office do calls a day ahead to remind you? If they are supposed to then you can blame them ;) hehe though it does suck missing an appointment :/ I hope that you can reschedule soon!

Mrs- hopefully that BFN changes!! How is your Granny doing??

Wishing- Glad to hear that you are getting things taken care of! Things seem to be going slow for me x_x

Afm- been terribly busy with work and I am pretty sure I am out for this month. No symptoms at all. I am going to start working out more with are game I bought. It is the star wars fr kinect and is actually pretty fun! I played it with a friend because her hubby is a star wars nerd and it has a dancing area that really gives you a good cardio work out! Your muscles feel it the next day as well :3 so I am pretty excited to start! I may take tomorrow off just so I can devote the day to a work out!


----------



## persephone13

Ahhh this really is such a frustrating process. The last two days I've been so tired I can barely stay awake past 9 PM which is weird for me but I just figure it's stress from work. I'm trying to ignore all the other little symptoms I think I have because it's just not worth getting my hopes up.


----------



## PeachDaisy

Hey ladies! So, there has been a lot of issues in mine and my husbands relationship for years now. We have finally hit a breaking point and are going our separate ways :( This was my decision so I'm happy with it, but that doesn't mean it doesn't still hurt. Starts to make me believe that the pregnancy issues were God's way of telling us it was never meant to be. I will stick around on this thread bc I love keeping in touch and seeing how things are. Fx everyone gets their BFP's soon!


----------



## ab75

Sorry to hear that Peach. Xx


----------



## MolGold

Oh.. so sorry Peach :hugs: I hope you find the strength to deal with this tough time. We all are here for you..

XX


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Peach-i am so sorry to hear this but happy to hear u will stay in touch.


----------



## BABTTC123

Aww peach I am sorry :( I hope that you are able to get through this with your head held high! Go treat yourself to a spa or whatever sounds amazing to you <3


----------



## Renaendel

:hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Peach-hugs to you girl, glad you are sticking around! We are all here any time for anything. xoxo


----------



## Smommy013

I am so sorry peach!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

How is everyone doing? Anyone testing soon?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Anyone know why my temps would be higher than normal? My temps took 2 days past af to drop but they are up .4 C from what they normally are.


----------



## BABTTC123

Hey ready- I will be testing in the morning. Cd 33 and 13 dpo today. No sign of af or even possible pregnancy :/ not expecting much.


----------



## BABTTC123

Btw, I wouldn't know what to think of you temp.. I havent done it yet #_#


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ready-sometimes my temps would take a few days to drop and I did notice that some months I would run "higher" than normal. I am not sure what it would be other than maybe you are sleeping with an extra blanket cause it is cooler out or something like that, I have read that that can make them change. Gl girl. Did you call dr and reschedule?


----------



## BABTTC123

Tested this morning and bfn. 
Just waiting for af now :)


----------



## Wishing_

I'm so sorry Peach!
Ready - I have no clue. I don't temp...

Afm - I finally called my gyn to see what i should do now. Everything seems good so i don't have to induce my period again. My fertile week starts tomorrow according to the app I'm using. My bf finally didethe S.A. (at least that's what he said.) We been teasing the shit out of each other so we're ready to jump each others bones, but I told him he needs to do the test before we do. Hehe.


----------



## Renaendel

Weird ready. My temps always drop 2 days after AF starts not before. I think that is really normal. The increase of 0.4c in your LP is weird though. Do you think you might have an unresolved cyst or something?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ren-i really have no clue what is going on. I've never had temps like this. When I say I'm regular I mean everything about my cycle is so this is totally weird.
Mrs-my appt is on the 21st so until then I sit and wait. Dh has been pissing me off lately and with 11 months of ttc and nada I feel like taking a break...or just not paying any attention to it all. I start with a personal trainer thurs so I'm going to focus on getting healthy and strong first. If a bfp comes than so be it.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Where has everyone gone? 
It is Canadian Thanksgiving so I've been getting my turkey on. I have 3 dinners this weekend. ..I'll look pg by Monday! Lol
Sil sharef her pregnancy news last night. We are excited for them, it just makes our situation all that more real. The same thing happened when we were trying for dd. I had 2 losses and then she announced her pg. Selfishly u have that pang when ur first told but then u get over urself. 
I hope everyone is well?


----------



## BABTTC123

Hi Ready! I am envious that you have thanksgiving already! I still have to wait until next month :'( 
Congrats to your sil, and I completely understand your pain from hearing it.. I have many friends who have multiple kids and each time they announce a new pregnancy I am happy for them but it hurts me.. the one that hurts the most is that I am always reading that I need to lose weight to get pregnant, which I am doing, I am now 198 lbs and sstill dropping! But when I see my friends who weigh well over 250 lbs still getting pregnant without any trouble it bothers me because I can't understand how they can get pregnant but I can't :/ 

Anyways, I am currently on cd 3 and impatiently waiting for my appointment later this month! :D I couldn't be more excited!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab - I'm 2 turkey dinners in and soooo done with turkey! Lol I don't know if I can do another one. 
As far as the weight thing there are larger woman getting pg all the time. I really think all the crap we put in our systems and the toxins we absorb daily affect our fertility. When our parents and grandparents were having babies it was a rarity for ppl to have fertility issues. Now everyone knows someone or they themselves have issues. I really didn't think it would be this way ttc #3. If it doesnt happen I have been blessed with 2 beautiful children which I am so grateful for. 
When is ur appt again?


----------



## BABTTC123

I agree, it is most likely all the unnatural foods and toxins we eat :( I have been doing my best to keep my diet pretty clean though so hopefully the results start to show! 
My appointment is on the 30th :) I still have a couple of weeks to go, but I am counting down the days!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hey gals!! Hope you all had a great weekend! 
Ready-3 turkey dinners, omg, I couldn't do it. I don't really like turkey all that well though, I prefer ham! Sorry to hear about dh making you mad, it happens, ugh. I understand on the sil thing, it sucks then you are like ok put on my big girl panties and move on! The 21st will be here before you know it. I would just do it when you want and go from there, it'll feel like a break. 
Bab-I understand on the weight thing, I know people that are bigger than myself and are popping them out left and right, very irritating. I am starting the 21 day fix next week and am super excited about it. I'd like to lose about 30lbs so I am going to focus on that. Hope this month goes by quickly so your apt can come!

Ren-how are you holding up? When do you go back to the dr?
Hope everyone else is doing ok. 

AFM-Dh turns the dirty 30 tomorrow and it sucks cause he will be gone all day, he teaches a night class on tues and thurs so boo. We are going to have a big bon fire to celebrate his bday hopefully the end of this month. I am just chilling until next week, around mon or tues to O and go to the dr to make sure I am still open and if not prego then will start fermera and until then I am just going to do the 21 day fix and work on loosing some weight and whatever. I am so over ttc right now, my face looks like a middle schooler with my acne from the progesterone and I am sure fermera won't help that. Oh well put on my big girl panties and move on! lol motto of my life! Hope you gals have a great week!!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Oh I forgot to mention that I had this really crazy dream last night that I was in the hospital trying to give birth to a little girl. I was walking trying to help my cervix dilate and I could feel her kicking and dh was calling my family telling them we were going to have the baby. The it turned out that they sent me home because I wasn't far enough along and anyways it was crazy but who knows! lol


----------



## BABTTC123

Mrs- that is a pretty realistic dream compared to what I normally have lol mine aren pretty whacky xD So I take it af is still MIA? Hopefully this is all a good sign!!!
What is the 21 day fix??
Oh and I hope you and hubby have a good time at his bday party!! :)

Afm- I am on my final day of af's visit! Woohoo! She took a while to get here and it looks like she is leaving on time. I increased my dose of metformin to 1000 mg. It hurt at fist but I am getting used to it now. I figured that since af hadn't come yet I would have to make her and by golly it worked!!! Lol
As far as weightloss, I also want to lose a minimum of 30 lbs.. honestly it would be nice to lose an over 60 lbs but I will take baby steps to get there so that I don't get frustrated :3


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab-what is happening at ur appt? I need to be prepared to ask for all things to be checked and don't totally know what I should be asking. Ren gave me some things to ask. 
Mrs-i think that dream sounds great and hopefully is a glimpse in to ur near future. 
I would like to know what the 21 day fix is.


----------



## BABTTC123

Ready- honeatly I am a little unsure... I know that I am going to discuss having her badger my insurance to have them approve certain meds to take care of the symptoms of pcos, and then we will discuss what my options are for fertility treatment and how we will bill it. I am hoping that she will bill it as pcos treatment, which it is, and that we can possibly find a loop hole with my insurance so that I can at least get partial coverage. We will see what happens with that part of it, but I expect to be paying out of pocket for the meds. 
I am going to do some research on what I should ask her in regards to the fertility testing. I have a slight idea but am still very much lost #_#


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ok so the 21 day fix is an eating program. It has containers that are coordinated for carbs, veggies, etc and what you fit into that container is what you can eat for the day. It also has a 30 minute workout for everyday so it isn't a diet, it is a change in lifestyle and eating habits. I should have mine in on Friday, I am pretty excited to start it. I have included the links so you guys can look it over and see what it says better than what I am explaining it to you. https://www.beachbodycoach.com/amandabond24 this is the link to look around and see what all they offer now I am only doing this https://www.teambeachbody.com/shop/-/shopping/21DayFix?referringRepId=488131

I am not doing the shakeology, I need to eat lol 

Bab-I am going to dr next week and will have to discuss the whole insurance thing with him too, not looking forward to it. :( I hope you get answers and get everything figured out. 

Ready-I would be sure to have them check your FSH, estrogen and progesterone I think those are the three most important hormones in ttc, I am sure you are aware of this already. 

I am not 100% sure I am going to try this month. I am sick of the waiting and hoping game, I think I need a break plus we are having a big party for dh on Nov 1 and it will be in my tww and I will want to drink and I won't drink if I know I am in the tww. I know I sound like an alcoholic but I really don't drink very often and that is why I want to so bad at the party. All my friends will be there and I don't want to be Sober Sally, she just sucks!! lol Anyways so I guess we will see. I will go to dr to make sure I am open anyways but not sure that I will bd or I won't make it a priority anyways, dh doesn't know and will be upset if we don't "try". He is really wanting this and I get it, I want it too but he doesn't live his life 2 weeks at a time and wait for those damn lines on the damn tests. Can you tell I am over it? lol Any who hope you gals have had a great week!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-i totally get the not want to try any more. I ov'd Mon and we only bd fri and sun b/c I'm so over it. 
I also get that not wanting to live by 2 week increments. ..I hate it. I start my personal training tomorrow and therefore a new diet lifestyle. The fact that I'm not happy with the ttc I am eating crap to make myself feel better...its not working. 
A friend from work has been ttc for over 10 yrs and just had her first ivf last week. I am hoping and praying it works for her. I would take another bfn to give her a bfp. That is way too long to wait for a baby. I couldn't imagine.


----------



## BABTTC123

Mrs- it sounds like a good program! I need to learn how to portion more, but I think my body naturally does it on occassion :3 the past week I haven't been able to hardy eat at all! Not going to lie, I actually like this! Lol but I know that soon I am going to crave anything and everything x( I can feel it beginning... haha
I can sort of relate to beING tired of ttc.. I TRY to take breaks when needed but it usually fails because I can't stop thinking about getting pregnant!! I am having a hard enough time ntnp right now.. January is too far away but hubby insists that we wait before full out ttc again. :'(

Ready- Glad to hear that you are looking to start a healthier lifestyle as well! I need to buck up and work out again lol I haven't touched a kinect game I bought earlier this month to work out to lol 
I hope your friend conceives! I see a lot of women who try for that long and it scares me that it could take that long for me, or just never happen :( I over think about this stuff though...

Afm- af is officially gone! She left the other day but now everything is back to normal and ready for action! Let's see if I can sneak in some bd close to ov time ;) hehehe


----------



## Mommy_DK

Hi everyone! So glad to be back and read everyone is doing well! :flower:

I have had my hands full with the kids, my sons bowel condition isn't getting better and I've been taking him to see more drs and he has a new specialist. My daughter is developing the same condition ): and I've been studying for my CMA state board exam and getting ready for the holidays yay!! I love this time of yr! 

Peach- Hey honey! Do u have fever ? Chills? I'd go see the doc ASAP! Just to be on the safe side , I hope it is preggo rash! I had a rash with my son on my calves and back it was itchy but then not at all and lasted about one week doc said it was hormones reacting and I dont believe I was showing yet so it was fairly early on . Fx crossed ! 

Liz- sorry I had a lot going on not to mention a really hard time trying to log back in and change password . I'm sure the being busy part stands true for most of us, life just gets busy ! Hoping through the holidays I get more Down time. Hope you find the answers you're looking for

Mrs- Don't think you were being rude at all, I think you handled the situation well ! And I love love your story <3 very sweet.

Bab- Hey baby doll! I'm glad AF is gone! Sneak in some preseed too (-; hehe 

All of your stories are very cute and movie like...Makes mine and DHs story seem so dull and trashy /: lol 

Btw I am late by about one week so I'm going to test tonight **Please let this be it** I know it sounds silly but I won't be too disappointed if it's BFN because this isn't our month to concieve a boy. <<<Go Ahead , I know someone disagrees with me in some way about my wanting a boy over a girl lol


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hi Mommy! I hope no one is judging you because of your preferences? Any luck on the test?


----------



## BABTTC123

Hi mommy! 
Test test test!! Why haven't you already?? 
And I understand where you are coming fron. I want one of each to start, after that I would prefer to have a couple more boys  so 3 boys and 1 girl is what I want but I will happily take whatever I am given! 

Afm- bd last night :D I think he is starting to get baby fever because he has been more into things lately :3 fingers crossed that this ntnp can end early!


----------



## Renaendel

No judging here mommy. We can't know your family dynamic, no one can but you what would work best.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ren how are u doing?


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hey gals, hope you all had a great weekend!! We have stayed very busy, we are redoing our circle drive area. I'll post a pic! I am super excited about it! 

Mommy-I hope no one is giving you trouble, we all want what we want!! I would like a boy then a girl and one more boy, I will take whatever but if I have two girls I am not sure that I will try again for a boy because holly mosses three girls would be a crazy house!! Not that boys wouldn't be crazy too but we have a farm that I could send them to to work out their energy. :)

Ready-How are you? Did you O this weekend? I am Oing tomorrow so I think you are usually right before me! 

Bab-Yay for dh being more sexy! Maybe he just needed sex to be sex and not baby sex?! I know for my dh he doesn't always want to know that sex is for baby sex, there is just something not fun about it. 

Ren-How are you doing?! Hope better!! I have a quick question if you don't mind.... So my dr is going to put me on Fermera, if we don't get a BFP this month. What are your side effects and how long do they last? I am asking because I am currently on Progesterone 200mg for 13 days after O and it is horrible. I have to take it at night because it makes me so tired I can hardly keep my eyes open, dizzy, nauseous, I break out like a middle schooler and don't even talk about the mood swings-I get very depressed and cry all the time. Needless to say I hate it. See now I only have to deal with it for 2 weeks then I get a break and I am just nervous that when I start the Fermera it will be like that all month long and I don't know how I'll be able to handle it. I am not a depressed person, I am usually very outgoing and happy so it is really hard for me when I go through that phase. 

AFM-I went to dr again today, he wanted me to come back to make sure my cervix was still open and she is in business, so bd tonight, we did this weekend too so fx, but not holding my breath!! Hope you gals have a great week and it goes by quickly.
 



Attached Files:







cirlce drive.jpg
File size: 46.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Here is before and after. Not all done yet. DH is building me a 6ftx6ft table to go in between the benches and we are having clean rock come this week to fill in the wall space, rock that can be walked on and looks pretty. Also dh is building a fire pit, custom with our last name!! i am super excited!!
 



Attached Files:







cirlce drive.jpg
File size: 63.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-that looks amazing! It's nice when stuff gets done to improve your house. 
Good news on the cervix, i really hope this is it for you. 
Afm-i am 7 dpo and go to see my dr tomorrow to discuss what is going on with me. I hope she will test all that she can so i can get things started. I have some interesting "symptoms" today that give me that hope that i seem to muster around 7/8 dpo each cycle-frequent urination, sore throat, ridiculously thirsty, dull pressure in lower abdomen, temp shot up .2 C. Time will tell. 
On another note, my friend that was having ivf this month after 10 yrs of ttc is pregnant! !! I'm so incredibly happy for her i could explode! That's such a long time to wait and i just hope it all works out for her.


----------



## Wishing_

Hey ladies. I believe I'm 9 dpo. Not much any symptoms. Just nausea, weirdness in lower abdominal, sore throat, frequent urination but like a lot and it's longer than usual as well, and I'm always tired. I sleep like a hibernating bear, hehe.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ready-Yay for you friend, that is awesome!! How was your dr apt? 

Wishing-keep us posted. 

AFM-I O'd yesterday but we didn't bd yesterday, it was 10 when dh got home and I was already asleep and it was midnight before he came to bed. He woke me up and I said no, he needed to come to be earlier, so that tells you how over it I am at this point. I had NO desire to try last night. We did this weekend and Monday so in two weeks we will find out I guess. I go Monday for the 21 day progesterone draw and then will test on the 1st and go from there, if bfn start femara and if bfp well hopefully have a baby in 9 months lol


----------



## Wishing_

When I went to the loo this morning I had cramps and a pressure feeling while i was leaking. Never experienced something like that before. Also, i has a vivid dream were i was having ib bleeding at 10 dpo. Which is today! I think. I'm getting excited for no reason....

& fx Mrs


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-my appt was pointless...which i anticipated. She basically said I'm getting older and so are my eggs. She said my periods are super regular and there are no signs of issues so just keep trying. It can be determined as unexplained until everything has been tested, no? I'm going to call my gp and ask for a referral to another gyno or re. 
My friend that had ivf has all of her meds left so i was thinking of buying some from her. The one is to help uterine lining and the other helps "to get pregnant". Ill research it first and if its not safe I won't. 
I've been having lots of "symptoms" the past 2 days and have a triphasic chart so of course I've peed on a bizillion sticks...bfn. I'm 8 or 9dpo so super early. I'm sure I'm not but I like to hope.


----------



## Smommy013

Hey ladies! Good to see you all!! Sorry I have been MiA. I had my baby shower this weekend and poor dh could not handle all the girl stuff lol!!

Ready- sorry about your obgyn not being helpful

Mrs- I got pregnant two days before I ovilated. So not having sex ok the day is ok. Hopefully. This is the month and if not some medicine will start you going in the right direction!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ready-sorry to hear about your dr. that is awful, I can't believe that they didn't even do any tests. Hopefully you won't have to worry about it and your bfp is right around the corner. I think if you research the meds, I don't know why they would hurt, since it is what she took to get prego.....that being said I am not a dr and have no idea. 

Smommy-Yay for baby showers, hope you got lots of goodies! Is she starting to kick and move yet? 

AFM- just chillin. I have been stalking the preg test page, just to see two lines! I am not too hopeful since we didn't do it but I know it can still happen. I am taking temps this month so who knows...only time and God I suppose.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Smommy-how r things going? It sounds like u have been busy. It was just like xmas when i had my showers. So fun! You must be feeling her kicking in there now? 
Mrs-thats kind of what i was thinking about the meds. They are a really standard dosage and really just help increase the lining to allow bean to burrow in. 
All symptoms i had are gone and now I'm just waiting for af.


----------



## ab75

Hi ladies, 
Just checking in to see how you are all doing and sending lots of baby dust.
Mrs, I only dtd twice for this bfp so you never know. 
Ready, I would definitely look into taking the meds, can't hurt if they worked for your friend. 
Wishing, good luck. Hope your dream comes true. 
Smommy, lol, your dh will get used to it. Hope you got lots of lovely things xx


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ab-you only have 11 weeks left!! That is crazy. I hope you are doing well?


----------



## ab75

I know. It is flying in. I'm doing good thanks. Got a growth scan on thurs to find out if I can have a home birth or not xx


----------



## MolGold

Hey Hi ladies! 
How have you been?

You know, even I BD'ed only twice for this BFP :) Funny how that happens, not when you are BDing your ass off!


----------



## Wishing_

I only bd'ed once. I thought it did anything. Af should come in 3 days. I been cramping like crazy & my back hurts a lot.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ab-i soo hope u can have the home birth. I did with dd and it was amazing...having a shower in MY bathroom with MY stuff and no nurse watching. Laying on my couch nursing for the 1st time, eating my food...it really is such a better feel than the hospital(ds was born). Are you measuring ahead or why are you going for a scan? 
MG-you are almost in to ur 2nd tri already...time seems to be zipping along here


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hey ladies! Here's something to chew on (literally). My dr just called to tell me my vitamin D levels are below normal (normal range is 75-250 and mine is 74) and i need to take a supplement of min 1 tablet (1000mg or mcg not sure which but standard tablet size) a day. So of course i googled it and there are all kids of studies done on how this can affect fertility. So for any of u not taking vitamin d i would recommend it. She suggested that i take 2 and she has some patients taking 4 to 5. She said it will do no harm. I'm picking them up tomorrow!


----------



## Smommy013

Ready- hope that works!!

Afm- baby girl has been moving since about 16 weeks. And I am now 26! She is a mover. Likes to kick a lot!


----------



## Mommy_DK

All of you are so sweet ! So glad I have such nice comforting women to lean on and get advice from. I just realized I am probably the youngest here! My mom isn't in my life so much so it feels really good to have you all

Ready- I'm so sorry to read that your gyns aren't performing the way that you need them to, I would def find another gyn and specialist ASAP. There are 'older women' out there who've had kids later in the game with meds and assistance..... It isn't impossible. Either way they need to test you. If not, I'd say yes take the meds after extensive research of course. 

Bab- is the metmorphin a form of clomid? If so do you mind me asking how long you've been on? 

Mrs- You're wall looks great! I love it, I can't wait to get some of the exterior work done to our house! It's so fun putting together big projects like that and watching it all come together 

And to everyone who agreed with me about gender preference THANK YOU! Lol there is nothing wrong with wanting to balance your family and for some reason DH and I feel like more boys than girls gives a comfortable balance. BUT I will OF COURSE love who ever will be growing inside of me :kiss:

Oh and ready- I double dose my v d for no apparent reason.... Think I satrted taking them because my skin looked dull lol but my dr said it was fine ! Good luck...... My skin does look brighter so v d is a plus all the way around


----------



## Mommy_DK

I had my appointment today for my hsg........ Went perfect. Tubes are clear ,Plenty of follies / eggs , ovaries look great, vitamin levels are good, hormones are perfect and DH is perfect. They are suspecting anovulation due to missing 1-2 periods every few months or so. My follow up is next week so I'm hoping they prescribe the clomid then and we will be trying in March for our baby boy 



I am so in love with the name Killian and it goes well with my DS's name Jason. Just a little wishful thinking..............


Anyone else have names picked out for future bundles?


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ready-do you already take a prenatal vitamin? I'm wondering if I should add it since it is already in my prenatals? Glad they gave you something though!!!


----------



## BABTTC123

Sorry for not replying for a while. I have been bogged down by work all week #_# to top it all off I came down with a cold! Aw maaan... lol

Too lazy to catch up past one page, sorry xD

Mommy- Metformin is technically a diabetic mediction though it can be used to manage hormones. Since PCOS causes hormonal imbalances the metformin can help to regulate things :) in the process it can help me to ovulate again but isn't guaranteed to do so... 

I am going to catch up on everyone elses post tomorrow and share current events here :) I am pretty beat from today.


----------



## Wishing_

Ready - i might strt taking my prenatal if that's the case..
smommy - it most be an amazing feeling, feeling her move a lot.

I had a bizzare thing happen. Dh & i dtd not to long ago. Af should arrive in 2 days, but we noticed my discharge was different. Not to sound nasty but it looked lk wip cream to me. To him it was foamy. It was pure white. There's no itching or odor. I burned a few seconds when i went to the loo the first time. I threw up a few times. I debating if i should test.


----------



## ab75

Test!!

Ready that's what I am hoping for. I've to go for a growth scan as dd1 was 6lb 13.5oz at 34+5 & dd2 9lb 6oz at 38+5. I think it'll be fine tho. Had natural births with them xx


----------



## BABTTC123

Mrs- your driveway looms great!! I am trying to figure out what I can do here.. not much since it is a rental :S 

Ready- when do you plan on testing??

Ab + Smommy + mg- Glad to hear all your babies are doing great and growing fast!! I can't wait to see some pictures when they arrive :3

Wishing- test! It is the only way to know if it is pg or something else! :D

Mommy- I forgot to mention that I have been on metformin for a long long time... lol I started at 1000 mg of the regular release when I was 17 years old, I've never been able to take bcp to manage hormones, and was on the metformin for almost 2 years. Stopped for a while due to stomach upset and then started again. I was off and on for a whIle until I was prescribed the ER in April this year. I did 500 mg er for about 5/6 months and am up to 1000 mg again. 

Okay afm...
been sick as a dog, busy with work and trying to find a home to buy!
seen one house that would have been perfect but it is in a trailer park so I would only own the house, not the land. 

I think i ovulated on the 12th so I would have missed. Only bd two days before. Sooo just waiting to see if I was wrong or if af will show.


----------



## BABTTC123

I didnt mean 12th lol I meant 20th which would be cd 12 lol


----------



## Wishing_

I didn't have to test. Af showed up early.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Sorry Wishing!
So I woke up this am and went to the bathroom (didn't test) and there was a tiny streak of pink blood. I popped in a tampon cuz I knew af was here. When I pulled out the tampon 3 hrs later there was some brownish tinge on the tip but not my normal 1st day of af blood (af due tomorrow). So I decided to test just for shits and giggles. Test one had a shadow so i dipped again and test 2 has something. I have drank 1.5 L of water plus 500 ml of smoothie so urine was diluted even though its been a few hrs. I don't know what to think and frankly if this is hcg its picking up im not too confident that it will be a viable pregnancy as im 13dpo. That would make for a late implantation. Here are some pics anyways:
 



Attached Files:







20141027_130344-1.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 7









20141027_124117-1.jpg
File size: 9.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hope you gals had a great weekend!!! 

Sorry Wishing!

Bab-Yay for house hunting, I have never bought a house. DH bought our house before we got together and we will more than likely live there for the rest of our lives. So boo I'll never experience buying a home, I am sure it is fun. 

Ab-keep us posted, hope the scan is good. 

Ready-where are you? Have you tested? 

AFM-we did more work on the circle drive this weekend, the rock came and we finished the table and moved it down, I'll posted pics later. So I have a shit ton going on. First off I am taking the awesome progesterone that I love so dearly....gag I hate this shit!!!! (Sorry for curse words I am having a rough time.) I cried 4 times Saturday, one because of a sad story with a dog, I have a dog but I am not one that cries over animals, sorry if I offend anyone that is an animal lover. I like them I am just not going to cry over them, oh wait unless I am on the devil meds that is. So anyways loving this tww and progesterone, they are awesome. I have two vertebrates out in my neck so I can hardly move it, it feels great too. I went to the chiropractor on Thursday and go back today, so hopefully they can fix it. Oh and the best news yet.....I am losing my hair. I have TWO bald, smooth no hair-bald spots on my head. So I will go to my reg dr tomorrow to see what the hell is going on with that. So anywho just chillin at my house. lol I think we are going to stop trying. Dh wants me to do two months on the fermara and then stop after that until March and start again in March. Ugh I am just over all this drama bs ttc crap!! But other than that life is awesome. So the big bonfire is this weekend which I am excited about-no sarcasm there, I really am excited. I will test on Friday and Saturday, which I am sure will be bfn and then I am going to drink it up!! lol So I think after the first of the year I am going to get off of here for a bit, I just have to for my sanity, my stress is out of the roof. I love you gals so much and am so thankful to have you guys to vent to that I know get it and don't judge, I hope aren't judging anyways. I have to learn to stop putting on the act of everything is fine when inside I just want to break down but that is just who I am. Maybe one day i will learn but until then hoping my hair stops falling out.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ready-I see a shadow of something.......I hope this is it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-sorry u are having a rough time. I totally get it! Dh and i have had many fights over this the past couple months. I think if its meant to happen it will and maybe I'm not getting pg for a reason. 
I don't know what to make of these tests. I'm holding my pee and not drinking and will go get some frers after dd gets up from her nap. They are probably just evaps but the smudge of blood + these tests is making me wonder. 
Im sending some hugs ur way Mrs!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Oh Ready I so hope this is it!!! Dh and I aren't fighting about it, it is just that he is so set on having a baby now, where I have been like that for the last year and he is only getting really into in the last 5-6 months. He is so sweet to me and says we will do whatever I want to but he suggested that I do the fermara for two months so I know that is what he wants to do! Keep me posted, I can't stand the wait!!!!!!!! fx and baby dust and all good thoughts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I only held for 2.5 hrs and had to pee so i used a frer but it was a bfn. I'll test again in the am
I'm sure it's just some weirdness going on in my body. 
Thats good that ur dh is supportive and wants it but for me sometimes it feels like too much pressure.


----------



## Smommy013

oh ready, I hope this is it! i really do!!!

mrs- I am so incredbily sorry girl! i hope you get everything figured out


----------



## Mommy_DK

Ready- I see something!! Have u re tested?

Bab- Yay ! R u keeping track of ov? I'm glad u got to bd in time  I was curious about the metmorphin because they want to put me on clomid because of anovulation suspicion + IUI..,,,, I am a little nervous about taking it but hey whatever it takes! Buy the house if you love it! And let's see some pics ? 

Mrs- you have me cracking up nd in tears over here  I hope the bald spots are just hormonal? Maybe stress, have u made an aptt yet? I understand wanting to hold off for awhile ..... I bet your hubby is stressed watching u stress all the time. Even tho u keep a smile on and suck it up, he's your soul mate and I can tell he loves u to pieces so he knows ur hurting. I will pray that this round works for you guys Hun. And woohoo !! Bon fire!! Time to get tipsy with DH and let loose! Lol u deserve it . P.S I am going crazy over here too sometimes! You're not alone...... I sit and cry some days just asking why life is SO harsh and difficult at times

I'm so happy to read all of the babies are doing and growing well , has anyone decided on names yet? 

Can't remember weather or not I mentioned but DH and I are completely finished testing..., all of the blood work/X-rays/sonos/ hsg/ hormones checked. Everything came back perfect so we're moving on to clomid and IUI.


----------



## Mommy_DK

how was everyone's weekend


----------



## ab75

Mommy hope the iui and clomid work for you. 

Mrs sorry you are having a shitty time. Hope you get everything sorted out and are back quickly with a bfp.

Ready, I saw something on the first test. Good luck. 

Smommy hows your girly bump doing. Is your little boy excited? 

Afm, baby is going to be called Frazer Jack. Lol, was meant to be Owen but we changed our minds xx


----------



## Mrs. Burch

You gals are all too sweet!!! Thanks for your kind words, they make me feel better!! 

Ready-test???!!!
Ab-I love Frazer Jack, so cute!!!! Sounds like a business man name!! ;)
Mommy- yay for clomid and iui!!! Fx this is it and I TOTALLY get crying and wondering why it has to be so hard!! I'm going to the dr this am to figure out the bald spots, or try to anyways. I'll keep us posted. 

So here's the circle drive; still waiting for the fire pit and the beer trough to be put in but I'm loving it. It is so relaxing!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ok so it wouldn't let me download earlier but here is the picnic table and another angle.
 



Attached Files:







table.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 4









circledrive.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Wishing_

It looks nice Mrs.

afm i think i had a m/c... This morning i had horrible cramps. After i wiped from using the loo i noticed there were two small dark clots & a big tissue, bigger than a kidney bean & it had like... idk what to call it a vein, steam... i stopped bleeding, again & all the cramp n back ache disappeared.


----------



## BABTTC123

Mrs- I hope life stops being a butt hole and starts being nice again! 
Oh and I am JEALOUS of your circle drive!!! 

Ab- that is a cute name! :3

Ready- have you tested again yet??

Mommy- I keep wanting to track but I am really lazy lol 

Wishing- I get those with my period every now and then. It is just the lining of your uterus coming out. When I first started ttc and paying attention to everything I had thought the same thing until I Googled it. This early on wouldn't show anything at all. It would be too small for you to notice.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mommy-gl with the iui...i hope it does the trick. 
Mrs-there is some real progress there. It all looks great. 
Bab-where r u in ur cycle? 
Ab-i love the name and like how you spelled Frazer. He will be here before u know it. 
Afm-af arrived albeit very weird. Mon i had the small wipe of pinkish blood and then nothing for the day. Yesterday i woke up to nothing and it didn't start until late afternoon but it was watery and light pink. This am it came full force. My body is screwing with me and I'm not liking it. 
And my friend that finally got her bfp with ivf after 10 long years of ttc had a miscarriage. My heart is totally broken for her. I've been trying to console her and keep her positive but if you've had a loss u know the feeling of devastation...multiple that by 1000 as she's been waiting for a decade to have that positive test.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

*multiply


----------



## BABTTC123

:( I feel so terrible for her... I hope that she is blessed soon with amother positive and that it blooms into the perfect baby for her <3 I can't stand to think about how she must be feeling.

I am at cd 21 and possibly 8 dpo. Idk because I'm even lazier than normal this cycle lol 
Tomorrow is my appointment that I have been waiting for all month!!! I am super stoked! :D
Work has kept me way too busy so sorry if my replies seem short and to the point #_#


----------



## Mommy_DK

Mrs- I love love love it!! It looks like a nice and cozy little chill spot! I want one now lol I'm glad you find some comfort in the group here, we need somewhere to be able to vent without the feeling of being judged through all of this TTC. I hope you come back to visit even during ur break , u will def be missed :hugs:

Bab- No worries I think this is a pretty understanding group we understand. I def understand, I'm not working for the last 3 yrs BUT with the kids I feel even more busy than when I was working full time lol . I am super excited for you! You have been waiting for so long, let us know how it goes tomorrow , can't wait to read 

Peach- How's it going?

Wishing- I am so sorry to read about your possible m/c , how's the bleeding now? i remember having clots like that a few months ago.... My gyn said its normal sometimes the lining just gets backed up especially when you're late and it'll come out in clots.

Ready- That is just horrible about your friend, I can't imagine the feeling of losing the baby that you spent yrs waiting for and then having a bill hit u on top of your grief. And thanks for wishing us luck for IUI and clomid... Thank goodness my insurance covers most of the procedure 

Ab- I So love the name Frazer! Jack too..... My son actually picked Jack , he said moma if I have a brother I think his name should be Jack.... Have no clue where he got it from but I am keepin it in mind. Good picks  

Smommy- I am excited for you and your family , I can not wait until we are preparing for another little bundle. It's so much fun getting all of the stuff ready for them :cloud9: ........ Ok , maybe just the clothes part is fun for me DH struggles to put together all of the baby equipment . Lol 


I hope I coverd everyone! So sorry if I missed you , I'll be back soon. My poor DS will be intubated at umd Saturday until who knows when for a clean out and more testing of his stool and colon ); my poor baby has been through so much this yr........ He's such a warrior , doesn't even phase him!


----------



## Mommy_DK

Here's my Jason , time just flew by with him! But here he is ...... Just wanted to put some faces to my ds I'm always yaking about lol. I just love him
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mommy_DK

And here's the rest of us minus DH lol I gotta get some pictures of him , we've been so busy and time has just zipped right by these past few yrs but we have seriously got to get some family pictures done ASAP! I feel awful for not having any but here is 3 out of the four loves of my life ......... Trinity . Jason . And my Hailey Bug.... 3 or four more boys and our family is complete ! Sorry if that sounds greedy or ungrateful /:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## ab75

Lovely pics.
Ready so sorry for your friend. 

Thanks ladies. Been for growth scan today and as long as Frazer stays cooking until 37 weeks I can have a home birth xx


----------



## Wishing_

Bab - i hope you're right. Google confuses the hell out of me. It went from m/c, to the lining, to how its normal in early pregnancy, how it happens when you didn't O last cycle...
I called my gyn yesterday & they booked me for today. Hopefully they can shine some light. 

Ab - may the baby stay cozy inside for you can have the home birth. Let us know how that goes. The hubby wants me to do a home birth.

Dk- I love your kids hair! 

Ready - I'm sorry for your friends m/c. It's painful seeing someone finally get a bfp & ends up losing it. My aunt spent 2 or 3 years doing ivf. With all the times she tried having kids & losing them she would know if it's a sticky beam or not. I'm usual with her to help make her forgot but she copes by keeping herself busy & not talk about.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Oh Ready, darn it, my heart is hurting for you dear friend. Lots of prayers for her and her husband. That is awful. Sorry your body is being a turd too, it's never fun when they don 't cooperate. 

Bab-Yay for your dr apt today, update us!!! fx for you!! Sorry work has been crazy but at least you are busy, that could be a good thing. 

Mommy-you are so sweet!! Thank you for your kind words! You and your kids are beautiful!! Sorry about Jason and I hope they get it all taken care of soon, poor baby. I am so glad to hear that your insurance covers the IUI, most don't cover at all. FX this is it for you and your family. 

Wishing-glad you called your dr, I think that is the best thing for you to do. They will get you answers. 

AB-OMG HECK YES!!!!!!!! Yay for the good growth scan, I am so happy, I was worrying about it for you. I am so happy for you, glad you get to give birth the way you want, that is special and important. 

AFM-I will test tomorrow, I take my last progesterone pill Saturday and am supposed to test the last pill but I will tomorrow just in case it is a bfp, I'll need to call dr. I don't think it will be but who knows. 
Ok so the circle drive is COMPLETE!!!! Drum roll please........


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Here it is complete!!!!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







1513672_10152720039535971_490518578776615883_n.jpg
File size: 61.5 KB
Views: 4









1450751_10152720034170971_3607119238990829463_n.jpg
File size: 50.4 KB
Views: 5









1487299_10152720034555971_1505006419612778107_n.jpg
File size: 52.4 KB
Views: 5









1544334_10152720033890971_2205199165588787599_n.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 4









10390447_10152720034350971_2181130580785875234_n.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Wishing_

Mrs - that is lovely. When the weather gets nicer it would be a fun relaxed place to be.

Well the appt took forever. The tissue was nothing serious. I wasn't pregnant. She told me I have a thin lining. I'm going to have to do the hysterosalpingogram test. Folic acid is important to take because she asked if I been taking them... She even suggested Bd'ing every other day even though I already know about it. MY heart broke when she told me that there may be a chance that my have problems ovulating and about my tubes. I'm so bummed right now. I couldn't stand seeing pregnant females and toddlers/babies.


----------



## BABTTC123

Quick update!

Seen my new doctor and she is better than my precious doctor but sadly doesn't know as much about pcos as she likes to let on. She said it was an issue that resolved around my ovaries, which is wrong.. it is an endocrine disorder that causes hormonal imbalances. Cystic ovaries are just a symptom... 
anyways, other than that I did like her. She ordered a progesterone test to see if I ovulated this montH and ordered a test for my thyroid since there is a family history of that with the added risk of pcos could cause thyroid issues. 
She also ordered an ultrasound so I have that scheduled for Friday the 7th!! :D 

I will know my results for the blood test in a week! Woohoo!!!

On a downside, this damn office position is making me fat again!! :( 
I was waiting to start working out until my husband got our 55" tv fixed so that I could use my game but that won't be for a while. So I need to find other entertaining means of working out until then.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

So here it is! Hope this one sticks, calling dr at 8:30 when they open. Need my progesterone refilled. Happy Halloween. I woke dh up at 530 when I poas. He didn't want to get up but was glad he did.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## BABTTC123

Congrats mrs!!!! 
Praying that it sticks!!! :)


----------



## MolGold

Congrats! Hope for H&H 9 months :)


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Thanks gals! Called dr and going in for blood work and they are giving me a rx for that dang devil medicine to take daily. I will get blood work done once a week for about 3-4 weeks and my first apt is 12/4/14!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wishing_

Congrats Mrs


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Happy Halloween, have any of you gals dressed up??!!!
 



Attached Files:







1486796_10152721967475971_6955274839246177263_n.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ab75

Yaaaay mrs. Huge congratulations to you. Hope you have a sticky healthy and happy 9 months xx


----------



## BABTTC123

Okay, now to play catch up!

Mommy- your kids are beautiful <3 you are a very lucky mom :)

Wishing- what did your doctor say??

Mrs- when do you go in for you first test? 
If you posted thi already I can't see it because I am on the previous page lol

Ab- Do you already have a good midwife picked out fr home birth? 
It would be good to have someone both close by and reliable! 
My mom had me at home and her midwife never showed. They called her and left messages like crazy but she didn't respond until after I was born. My dad had to deliver me and my umbelicle (sp?) Cord was wrapped around my neck so that must have been scary for them xD 
I don't want to scare you at all, but just to help you make absolute sure you have an amazing midwife to help! :)


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ok so here is today's test. I think it's darker and considering it is only 24 hrs later, not 48. Trying to keep calm don't want to get my hopes up too high. Bab I did blood on Friday, will find out Monday. I'll go back at least once a week for 3-4 weeks on bloods. First apt is 12/4!! Hurry up dec!! ;)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Here's better pic, uploaded wrong one.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## BABTTC123

It is definitely darker!!! ^_^

I had forgot to mention some stuff about my appointment the other day. 
So this doctor is going to charge everything she does for me as PCOS treatment which will help IMMENSLY with getting things taken care of :) 
I am to start Clomid 100 mg in January FOR SURE this time!! 
If we don't conceive before January then I am sure it will happen within 3 rounds of Clomid at that strength! 
I can't wait for my ultrasound on Friday and to see what the progesterone test says :)


----------



## ab75

We just get whatever midwife is on duty here. We don't pick one.Thanks for the experience story. I am fully expecting to have him b4 a midwife gets here as I have quick labours lol xx


----------



## ab75

Good luck with your test results xx


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Bab that's awesome they're doing that for you. Hope things calm down a bit for you. 

Ready and Ren-how are you guys??!!

Ab-that is good tha you labour quickly. Hope it all works out for you, as I'm sure it will. 

Wishing- any more news?! 

Afm- I'm trying to not get to excited but it's hard. My progression is looking good, I think. We had the bonfire last night and had a total blast. It was hard not to drink and several asked me why I wasn't. I just put water in a dark cup so it looked like I was drinking. ;) I don't have many signs of preg, not sure if I should worry about that or not. My boobs hurt pretty bad, I think that's in part from the progesterone but they are worse than normal. Not peeing too much, had a few "twinges" yesterday but that is about it. Anyways hope you gals had a great weekend and daylight savings!! Yay
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Only lets me post one at a time on my cell
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Here's a pic of one of the fires last night.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## BABTTC123

Mrs- it is getting darker with eachieve day!! This is it for sure!! <3

Ab- thank you! I am pretty stoked regardless of the results lol 
I am glad you labor tends to be fast! You don't have to deal with as much pain then and you get to hold your LO sooner! ^_^


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hey ladies! Sorry i have been mia, its been a busy last few days. 
Mrs-wooohooooo!!!!!!!!! This is it for sure. Ur lines look so amazing. 
Mommy-ur kids are gorge!
Bab-sounds like at least things are moving forward with seeing the dr. Hopefully it means u r that much closer to a bfp. 
Wishing-if anything at least u will figure what is happening with ur body and u can do what is necessary to get pg. It is hard when u want it so badly and it seems like everyone is pg. 
Ab-fx'd that Frazer stays put so u can do the home birth. It will be amazing
I hope i havent missed anyone but there was a lot to catch up on. 
Afm-I'm cd 6 so just coasting right now.


----------



## BABTTC123

So one of my friends just had her very first baby yesterday! :D
She had a daughter via emergency c section, I am guessing due to her size because the cutie was 9 lbs! Goodness! Anyways, I am pretty excited for her :3

Anyways, I was surprised when I wiped tonight and noticed pink spotting on the tp. It is 3 days early for IF I have a regular cycle but going off my current cycle lengths I shouldn't have signs of period for another 10 days. Soooo... I am starting to think it was IB!! 
I am trying not to get my hopes up but I did just increase my metformin this month so the possibility remains :3 so excited!!


----------



## Mommy_DK

Mrs- Oh my goodness Hun! This is def it!!!!!!! :happydance: I'm thinking it's still light because it's still early but wth ! Congrats Mrs!!!!! And thanks so much for your compliments :hugs: keep us posted 

Bab- :hugs: thank u for the compliments! And I am SO SO excited for you ! We can be clomid buddies for upcoming cycles!! :happydance: to me that pinkish tinge on ur to seems odd. Have u had any paps or any other testing done lately? Fx crossed its IP!! My follow up was for this morning but the LOs were out of school today so I had to reschedule for Friday ); but I know he wants to do clomid by December , I don't plan on starting until February/March because my chances to conceive a boy are higher in those months. Aaahhh I'm so excited for us!! 

Ready- Thanks Hun!! Enjoy the coast , how are the kids? Are u guys ready for the holidays? Any plans yet?

My appointment is on Friday so I'm thinking it'll be a review of testing which all came back normal and a script for clomid. Lately I have been soooooo tired! I slept all day yesterday and all day again today . I got up to cook and eat at like 8am but I felt like I was still sleeping. I've had so many tests run on me to check iron and vitamin levels/ hormones and all everything normal. Idk what it could be but I am always sleepy :sleep::sleep: anyone else ?


----------



## Mommy_DK

Mrs- :haha::kiss: I LOVED the flo idea!! Lol so freakin cute! I didn't dress up this yr we usually go all out but this yr with all of the TTC emotions going on I wasn't up for it ):


----------



## BABTTC123

Mrs- where do you get the info that says what your chances of conceiving a boy/girl are?? I am curious! :3
I hope that when you do conceive that you get your little boy that you want!
My last pap was in April and it was normal :) 
hopefully we will both have good news this Friday! 

Afm- no more blood. Been cramping slightly off and on. Cervix is high, tilted weit'd and medium/soft. I can't tell if it is closed or not. I don't have any cm now either. 
So af could be on its way, but most of what is going on is new for my body so idk.... 
I can't really use nausea as any sympoms since I seem to get it with ANY hormonal change, but I have noticed that I am suddenly VERY averted to bacon and somewhat to eggs. 
I keep making the mistake of eating stuff with bacon in it and then I can't finish it x( grr!!!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Thanks so much gals!! I got a positive digi yesterday! Hhcg came back at 25 which would be about 4 weeks, did blood work Thursday will be 4 weeks tomorrow. Yay progesterone came back at 27, anything over 9 is good!! Heck yes fx. 

Ready- 1/2 way to O!! Yay
Bab-fx it was ib!! Keep me posted. 
Mommy-I have been super tired fx its a bfp. Good luck Friday!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 52.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mrsbreen

All day I have had a throbbing pinching pain on my right side near my hip. Since cycle day 14 my husband and I are ttc for the first time and my last cycle was 35 days long so im curious if anyone knows what this pain could be, I hear ovulation is between the 14th thru the 21st cycle day, and I am on cycle day 24 and according to my p tracker I ovulated 2 days ago? Please help any thoughts? :wacko:


----------



## BABTTC123

Btw I meant to mention mommy in that post about babies genders at certain times of the year xD haha sorry for confusion! 

Mrs- (this time actually to you!) I am super stoked for you!!! Your scan needs to hurry up and get here!!! December is too far awat :)
What are your plans for announcing it?? Thanksgiving is just around the corner and a great time to do it!

Mrsbreen- Ovulation depends on your cycle.. an average cycle is 28 days so ovulation should occur between 12-16 days from the start of a woman's period. Those who have longer cycles could ovulate much later and be more around 21-25 days. Are your cycles regular? It is a lot harder to track ovulation if your cycles are not regular. A good way to track would be checking your cervix position and mucus at the same time each day and learn what the different textures, heights and openings of your cervix mean (easy to find out with google) and what your cm (cervical mucus) should look like when fertile. 
Taking basal tempurature each morning is also a great way to track ovulation. I don't have any experience with this but other ladies on here do :) 
and of course there is the more costly route of using test strips. You would have to take them in the middle of the day each day for them to be most effective and wait for a absolute positive result. 
Once again, I don't have experience with thes, but other ladies here do!


----------



## BABTTC123

Sooo... I am pretty sure that Af is coming. Checked things again and although my cp is high and soft it is also open now and there is brownish blood (normal for the start of my af). 
BUT I am not upset! This is the most regular af I have had in over a year! :3 November and December need to hurry up so that I can get my clomid!!!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Bab-Haha, I know, only 4 more weeks!! I think I can, I think I can. LOL Sorry to read about AF, but glad it was a regular cycle for you, that is great. Excited for you to start clomid!! 

mrsbreen-Bab is correct on all of her information, I would suggest using OPK's if you are uncertain of O. GL and FX for you. 

AFM-I took another digi today and it jumped to 2-3 from 1-2, yay! My progression is looking good. Thursday needs to hurry up and get here, that is when I go for my second draw. Hope you gals had a great Monday!


----------



## mrsbreen

I'm planning on testing Nov 10-13 so I realized the pain was from being constipated and gassy cause after I had a bm it was all better and my poor hubby asked if I was all better because he said I farted on him all night. Lol. If I don't have a bfp i will start charting temps so I will be researching


----------



## BABTTC123

Mrs- good to see it is increasing! ~°3°~ <-- Not sure if this face thingy will look as good after I post lol but it is supposed to be dancing 

Afm- still spotting today but not as much. It is still brown and should start turning more red by tomorrow if Af is really going to come. We shall seeee........


----------



## Smommy013

Ahh mrs! You got a positive so exciting!! Congrats


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-that is awesome. Usually 2-3 wks is hcg 200+ so fab progression. This is it, ur rainbow has arrived!
Bab-sorry for af but good news on a reg cycle. I'm hoping by xmas we all have some good news. 
Mrsbreen-happy to hear things are feeling better. Amazing what a little gas and back up can cause. 
Afm-we r dtd every other day for the next 18 days on dr's request. I took dd to the dr today and asked for a referral to be sent through for a new gyno which they did before i left. Hopefully i get in sooner than later so testing can get started.


----------



## BABTTC123

Mrsbreen- that's good that the pain stopped :) I have stunk out my poor hubby before when I ate the wrong food for my stomach lol!

Ready- hopefully they get you in soon! It was a terrible wait for my appointment but I am happy with the results. What tests will they be doing??


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ready-So glad you did that, I hope it goes through quickly and you can get things figured out for your rainbow!!! 

Bab-sorry about af, can't wait for you to start clomid and your rainbow. 

Mrsbreen-Oh I hate constipation, it is awful!! I have had it bad, where I look like I was 8 months preg. OH and painful. Glad it is gone now. 

AFM-blood work tomorrow. I am excited and going out of town this weekend. I did read that 2-3 was 200-2000 Ready so if that is the case I am super hopeful. I will update on Friday when I get the results!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab-did the witch show?
Mrs-when do u get bloods back?
Afm-lh is getting stronger so O will probably be sun or mon. Dh and I are dtd EO day as dr ordered but he's struggling to wait lol. I think maybe once I get the pos opk it will be a free for all. My issue is it feels like a job around o time so we just stop for a week. Dr said we need to dtd a wk past what i think is o time just to be safe.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ready-I go for bloods today and will get results tomorrow. Good luck with the bding and I understand the job thing, it isn't fun. Last month was the first month that we did one day after O and not sure if it was that that did it. I would think 1 week is too long but at least the day after and the next maybe. Hope this works for you.


----------



## BABTTC123

Mrs- thank you! I am pretty excited!

Ready- idk what is going on.. 
I had the pink spotting on Sunday and then brwn the next day and it slowly got lighter and now it is completely gone. 
I took a test last night because I hadn't gone pee in 9 hours and figured it would show something if I was pg, bfn. 
I guess it could be implantation bleeding if I ovulated late? 
But that still wouldn't make sense... we dtd on the 31st and 1st... that wouldn't make sense to have ib a day or two after would it??? I don't think so at least...
I have my ultrasound to check for cysts tomorrow so we will see what they find. I will also be calling to check my blood results :)

Anyways, I hope you two have fun dtd soon ;) fingers crossed this your month!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ok so just got the call and hcg is 583 and progesterone is 21.2 down from 27 but they said that was ok, it tends to fluctuate. I am excited. Go back next Thursday for another draw!


----------



## BABTTC123

How long do you have to keep going back to get draws?


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Well I will go next week and then she said we would go from there. So that would make 3 weeks and they told me 3 to 4 weeks. I think it will depend on my hcg levels and what they are doing.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-the numbers sound great! Any symptoms start yet?
Bab-that is strange but it could have been ib. I have no real answers but. Few days should give you an answer.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ready-Yes I have had symptoms. I get sick to my stomach, never throw up but feel like I could and if I go too long without eating it is like my stomach will turn inside out! Oh and crazy but diarrhea EVERY day! That is bad too. Peeing a lot and tired but can't sleep at night. boobs are a little sensitive but not too bad. That is all right now. I am worried because everything I am reading says it really kicks in at 6 weeks...yikes lol


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mine were subtle from 4 to 6 weeks but then the real nausea and food aversions started. I couldn't cook food or even think of it so dh cooked a lot of pizzas and frozen foods. Many times i had to hide in my bedroom, door closed with my face in the pillow as anything that smelled like meat made me wretch. I hope urs isn't too bad. Lol


----------



## BABTTC123

Had my ultrasound for my ovaries today. They had me drink 32 ounces of water an hour before hand and I was ready to burst when I got there!!! They have that timed to a t! Lol 
anyways, the radiologist did two different types of ultrasounds and didn't tell me anything but she did keep going back to my right ovary.. I am worried that there is something wrong with it :( I can't start Clomid in January if I have any cysts so I am getting pretty concerned.
I forgot to call and check on my labs but I need to schedule an appointment to go over the ultrasound anyways. 
So I will check it out when I call.

Mrs- I hope your symptoms aren't too bad! There are women who have mild symptoms and some who don't have any! You may get lucky :)


----------



## mrsbreen

Babttc123- I wish healthy positive vibes your way.


----------



## mrsbreen

Hi everyone, I'm Amy, well just dropping in to follow up, I had gotten some tests back and everything was normal except I had a vitamin D deficiency. Hopefully that helps. In the meantime, ever since that uncomfortable pain on my right side Monday I've just been feeling a small pinch or like I'm being poked or something on my right side. Not really many symptoms so far . I did wake up in the middle of the night choking on my own drool lol! And now I'm just having white discharge and gas but that's it.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Bab I hope that it was nothing and she just wasn't getting a good read. Keep me posted and I know but try not to worry. 

Ready that is awful I hope I don't get that bad. I'm not that bad right now. I just have mild not even throwing up. The food adversion happened last night. I was driving to see my aunt, 2 hours away from home, so I stopped at sonic and got the new wings, which I love boneless wings. These were about to do me in I had to drive another 1 1/2 hours with that smell and it was awful. Hope the BDing is going ok. Have fun and get off!! ;) lol 

Amy Glad everything is normal get some vitamin d girly!! Ready can tell you something about that d too. I hope you feel better or figure out what that pesky pain is.

Hope you gals have a great weekend. I'm in Tulsa visiting my aunt and she's taking me to the Broadway show the grinch. I am so freakin excited. She's the best. It's my bday present. Bday is the 16th. Big 2 9 lol. Anyways hope you gals have a good one.


----------



## BABTTC123

Amy- are you taking any prenatal or multi vitamins? That should help :) 
also, mandarin oranges are a good source of vitamin d and potassium! 

Mrs- I am jealous!!! I would love to see the Grinch on broadway! 
Let us know how it is!! :)

I made the mistake of looking at the test I took yesterday at 3:00am.. (not sure if I mentioned that..) when I took it I had thought I seen a faint line but decided to let it dry. Checked later that morning and it looked negative. 
Forgot about it until this morning around 5:00am and there was a VERY dark evap line the same color as the control line! It is thin, but definitely there. I checked some other old test in the garbage and non of them have an evap line. I went back to bed and noticed that it is now lighter and has turned grey as an evap line should look. So idk what to think, though I know I am getting myself excited over nothing. I took another test and it is negative <\3
it would be neat to get pregnant now, but I admit that the idea of having a higher chance for twins with clomid is exciting! Fingers are crossed that my ovaries look good!


----------



## mrsbreen

So my period isn't due for another 7 days ugh. All day since this morning my mouth has been filling up with saliva, I have never had this happen before! Anyone experience this?


----------



## mrsbreen

Bab - twins for you would be exciting and awesome after all the trouble and stress it takes to get pregnant in the first place. 2For 1 special


----------



## BABTTC123

Amy- I think that is supposed to be a pregnancy symptom.. I havent been pregnant though so I wouldn't know.

Today for me sucked. 
Everything was fine until we got home and found out that I forgot to close a small door to my Cockatiels cage. My favorite, Monty, got out and one of our dogs killed and ate him :( I have been crying non stop and i feel like a terrible person for forgetting to close that damn door!! 
My other cockatiel, Charley, thankfully stayed in the cage but was pretty freaked out. We punished the dogs and locked them away and have been reassuring Charley to make sure that he doesn't suffer from depression and start self mutilation as cockatiels are prone to it. So far he has been doing good but is a lot more quiet than usual. My emotions probably aren't helping but I can't help feeling like a piece of $#!+ for what happened. 
What's worst is that I know that I can't entirely blame ou dogs. So I have to force myself to come to terms with all of this faster so that I don't resent my dogs. Ultimately it was my faulfault and they were just acting on instinct. Though they have been taught to ignore the birds when they are out and flying around. 
I'm sorry for venting about this here. I just really feel like crap. 
I was JUST playing with him this morning before we left and was really impressed with his vocabulary expanding and happy that I had a bird that loved me so much. I hope to God that it was an instant death and that he didn't suffer! I hate myself so much right now and want this entire day to be a bad dream.


----------



## mrsbreen

I'm sorry Babs that's awful! You could use a spa day and a get away it seems for some you time to relax and get your mind off everything


----------



## mrsbreen

Losing loved pets is hard. Believe it or not I was so depressed when my fish died. I went to a really dark place


----------



## BABTTC123

I can believe it! We raise fish and get attached to our main breeders. When they get too old, or if they get sick (very rare now) and pass away we get really upset about it. :( I had a goldfish that I kept from my wedding and my husband made me take it to my friends house and put it in her pond because it was eating all our plants and a bunch of fry (baby fish) so I did so and the poor guy died within a week. I was EXTREMELY upet and depressed because I wanted it to live for a long time and get as big as it could. It was a cute fish too, he would get excited when I watched him and would swim anywhere my face went. 

Anyways, I wound up finding a friend who will be watching my dogs for a few days so that I can recover emotionally from this. 
This is my last post about this because I start crying every time I think about it and I want to try to get over it pretty fast so that I don't hold it against my dogs for as long. I love them, but can't stand to be around them right now especially since they have no idea what they did wrong and act like everything is fine. Ugh.. I wish animals could understand these things.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab - I'm so sorry! Losing a family member is horrible and whether they have skin, fur or feathers they are family. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Afm-+ opk...:sex::sex::sex:
 



Attached Files:







1415557141885-1.jpg
File size: 8.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mrsbreen

Good luck to you ready and waiting!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Bab- so sorry about your bird. Hugs girly. 
Amy- I have Saliva like crazy. I'm constantly swallowing so fx for you!!
Ready-GET IT GIRL!! Fx this is your month!! 
Afm-not too much going on. Morning sickness has really calmed down, just if I go too long without eating. Peeing like crazy, which is not me. Saliva is nuts!! My frer's the test is now darker than the control so happy about that. I'll test on a digi tomorrow hoping it'll tell me 3+!! Have a good evening gals!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-this is it! I can feel it!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Thanks Ready. So I didn't get the 3+ this am but I read it has to be 2600 to get 3+ and I would only be max 2332, so maybe tomorrow and if not tomorrow I will test wed or thur and go for bloods thurs and then I am done testing. Here is what I got this am though so I am not worried. OH and guess what dream I had this am......we went in for our ultrasound and we were told that we are having a boy and a girl....dh said what does that mean, I said we are having TWINS then my alarm went off. ugh this is crazy right??!!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6953.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ab75

Look at those frer's!! This is definitely a sticky/stickies!! xx

Sorry about your bird xx

I also had a lot of saliva in the beginning xx


----------



## Smommy013

Get it ready! 

Sorry about your birds bab! I know that must suck. I get attached to animals too!

Mrs- you are so having twins!! Told you! And as long as your numbers are going up good, you wil probably get that 3+ soon. Your blood work has higher hcg it takes a while for it to show up in urine.


----------



## Mommy_DK

Ready- Yes! Come on summer baby !! Let this be it, in the mean time have a ball!

Breen- Excesssive saliva was a factor for myself and my bestfriend as well. When I was very "fertile" or before I had troubles conceiving I noticed heavy saliva flow at certain times of the month and the same flow following my pregnancies. My best friends flow was super heavy but just in the begening of her pregnancy. My flow was throughout. Hope this is your baby saying hello! Or your body saying it is fertile and ready to make a beautiful baby!

Babs- so sorry honey :hugs: don't feel crappy it was an honest mistake! I agree you need an enjoyable spa or some type of relaxation day to get your mind off of things and get your spirits up......I'll join you! Stressed to the max over here! Hope you're feeling better and forgiving yourself soon &#65533;&#65533;

Mrs- I am so glad this is def looking like a sticky for you and DH! 9months to go girl and you will be holding your sweet little baby/babies I hope babies! <<those dreams are the best! I've always had vivid dreams the yr of or the yr before my babies (((BABS** I ment to mention this to u when u were telling us about your dreams. )))

My DS has been in the hospital since Friday getting himself cleared of this fecal impaction...... I am mentally physically and emotionally drained. This has been a traumatizing experience for him .. I am thankful that they caught the impaction before it became life threatening I just hated them having to shuv things down his nose and stick things in his arms. He is doing much better and will start meds soon to hopefully get him to be regular. &#65533;&#65533; just can't wait for this all to be over I am so ready to take him home. Not to mention my mother inlaw (Who has always been rude to me) has come up to the hospital to visit twice and I am in no shape or form to tolerate her anymore!! I need a whole book to get my stress off when it comes to her! **Blows out steam** Ill make a thread about it ! Lol 

Just a quick update on our TTC journey, although we have a lot going on with ds and getting him to have normal BMs...... We are still planning to do clomid and possibly shots (if needed) in March which is perfect timing because this gives us time to get ds on his meds/regiment before we jump into our meds/regiment. I know it may sound crazy.... Sometimes I feel like I am crazy but I just love my dh and don't feel like our family is complete + ds wanting a brother I'd feel horrible if I didn't atleast try. So , still hopeful and prayerful that the clomid works for us in March!

Sorry this was so long ... Hadn't been on in a bit and just wanted to catch up with my girls, hope you all had wonderful weekends


----------



## mrsbreen

Hi all! Just wanted to share Tonight about 9pm I took 2 $.88 pregnancy tests from Wal-Mart this evening, because my boobs started hurting last night and an equate test comparable to frer and the $.88 both had faint lines !! And the equate was really really faint seen it but kept thinking it could be evaporation line but I could see it as it was laying on the count. I was surprised the results from the cheaper ones.


----------



## mrsbreen

I Wasn't expecting any lines at all


----------



## mrsbreen

I took the equate first, then the cheaper one to compare, then another because I couldn't believe my eyes


----------



## BABTTC123

Amy- I hope this is it for you!

Ready- how are your doctors order going? 

Mrs- that would be awesome if it were twins!! Dreams can be premonitionary so fingers crossed!! At least you know you have one for sure :)

Mommy- I hope your hubby recovers soon and you can have yourself a nice spa day!! 

Afm- I took a day off from work. Told my husband to tell our boss that I was sick, of course I told her as well... no exactly a lie. I haven't been sleeping well at all. 
But I took advantage of the day to get my emotions out through cleaning the house and hanging out with a friend. We played monopoly which is one of my all time favorite games, and se kicked mmy a$$ at it as well! Lol
I eventually brought the dogs back but I am still not fully forgiving of them. It will take time since my animals are my babies right now. It's like having a grown child murder, and eat, their adopted sibling. But, alas it is done and I am done crying. I sort of forced my self through the stages of grief and I had to laugh because they are real AND come in order! 

Anyways, I have nothing but negative tests and I am starting to think that spotting last week was a really early and very light period. I left a message with my doctor to book a follow up appointment and I am hoping it will be soon so that I can get things finally figured out and on my way to clomid!


----------



## Mommy_DK

Bab- It's actually my son who is on his way to recovery! Thank goodness they may be letting him home today  thank you for the well wishes tho! I'm glad you are getting through this and trying to forgive the doggies. Im so happy you get to start the clomid part of treatment now, I can't wait to see our sonos come spring :happydance:

Breen- Yay !! Keep testing! 

I am here with my ds at the hospital Still..... I think we're going home today yay!! Of course I'm ready to leave because hospitals are grossly filled with germs and I hate my ds having to be here BUT it is so upsetting yet wonderful seeing SO many pregnant women and newborns around the hospital<<<< uuurrrgggh I just want to be preggo and on my way to having my healthy happy baby! Had to let that out. Oh and my sister is due in February and my best friend is due any day.... She almost had her baby here yesterday .... I am really so excited for them but I get jealous sometimes lol


----------



## wantingagirl

I am ok to join currently cycle 2 TTC my last x


----------



## mrsbreen

This mornings test!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0498_1.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrsbreen-congrats! That is a lovely bfp, sounds like those were symptoms you were having. 
Mommy-sorry your ds is having to go through all of this, i hope things roll on and the meds help him. I understand the jealousy issues. When my sil was talking about getting pg she said we weren't preventing and then I thought i should take a test and it was positive...meanwhile we are over a year now. Plus my cousins wife was upset cuz it took 3 months! They both know we have been ttc. 
Bab-im glad you are feeling better about the dogs and had a nice day to just relax. As for the dr I haven't heard much more since last week so i may give my gp a call to see what happens next. 
Mrs-ur lines are looking lovely. When do you have ur first u/s?
Afm-dh and I skipped ahead a bit and have been dtd daily since Saturday just to make sure. We fought a bit last night cuz I said maybe we should just be happy with what we have and stop ttc. He got pretty upset about it but I'm feeling pretty discouraged and frustrated with it. I'm working out, eating healthy, trying to get tons of sleep, keeping pretty stress free, taking supplements by the handfuls and he is smoking and drinking his beer (while watching football). It pisses me off! Rant over.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Welcome wantingagirl!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Amy-CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!! Yay that is awesome! Keep us posted. 

Mommy-glad ds is on his way to recovery, and sorry about all the stress girl, you def need a spa day! ;) 

Welcome waintingagirl. hope this is it for you. 

Ready-I am so sorry girly, it is hard, it took us 13 months and it is very hard to hear someone complain about 3 months. If I were you I would just stop telling dh it is "time" and just go with it, for your sake. That is what I was getting ready to do before this bfp. I was so over it and dh wasn't, he wanted it so badly. I totally understand where you are coming from and feel for you. Hugs and I hope this works for you SOOOOON. I hate that you are upset and having such a hard time. 

Bab-I would def call the dr. So glad you got to take the day off, good for you. I hope your bfp comes soon or at least your clomid to get things started.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-i have a hard time letting things happen as they may. I know I should but my controlling ways get the better of me.


----------



## BABTTC123

Mommy- ah! Sorry!! I don't know why I thought it was your hubby lol well all the same, I am glad to hear that your son is doing better and that he will be able to go home soon!
I understand how you are feeling jealous of friends and families having babies. I am happy for my friends who are having, or recently have had babies but also a bit jealous because I really want to finally have my own!

Wantingagirl- welcome!!

Amy- that is DEFINITELY a positive!! Keep testing so we can see that liNE darken!!

Ready- I would be pretty upset too.. my hubby smoke pot and I keep pestering him to cut back but he wont. I at least got him to agree to stop by next month and not to start again until I am very pregnant :) though I would prefer he doesn't get back into it after that. 

Mrs- thank you! Same here!

Afm- my doctors called me today since I left a message yesterday. The assistant set me up for tomorrow morning as the first appointment! So I will know more then, but she did say that the notes stated that my ovaries and uterus look normal and that my thyroid is good (had this checked again because my sister just had hers removed due to it turning cancerous.) and my progesteroin showed that I did not ovulate last month. 
I am pretty sure that the spotting I had last week was a super light period but I will get more answers tomorrow :)


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ready- I know the feeling on control, that is why I said we were gonna stop for a while. 

Bab- glad ur gonna have answers, let us know!

Afm I'm 5 weeks today and have been doing weekly pics! Today is horrible as I'm EXTREMLY bloated but it's kinda funny. Dec 4 really needs to HURRY THE HELL UP!!! Lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## BABTTC123

Mrs- that is a great idea! You will be able to do a time progression thing with the pice and make a video of it :3


----------



## mrsbreen

Thank you to all you wonderful women on here sticking it out together!:thumbup: Lots of love and encouragement to the women ttc:hugs: !
For the ladies cheering me on to keep testing.... It's time to call my Dr.! :flower:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0499.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mrsbreen

Mrs. Burch, my in laws were trying then when they decided to stop, well later they became pregnant.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Amy-yay so happy for you. For sure call the dr! We hadn't "stopped" trying I just was tired and ready to take a break in Jan but then it happened. It is a tough road to travel for us women. Congrats again and keep us posted.


----------



## BABTTC123

Let us know when you get your first appointment! :D


So, my doctor wants me to start clomid NOW lol
she said that since I didn't have an actual period that it is fine to start right away :) I will do two rounds (If I don't get pregnant and have a normal period) and then will go in after two months to test my hormones. If my period doesn't come and I get bfn's then I go in sooner to see what our next step is. 
She is putting me on 50 mg clomid. 
I am pretty excited though my hubby was still wanting to wait until January. Oh well!  hehehe


----------



## mrsbreen

Mydoctors appointment is on the 24th


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Bab- that is awesome!! So glad your dr is being proactive in this!! 

Amy- how are you going to dr before me?! Lol I don't go till the 4th!!!!!!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab-that is great news! I hope it does the trick and in a few wks u get ur bfp! What a great ki koff to xmas. 
Afm-i ov either yesterday or Mon so here's to thw next 2 wks of poas too earlier and over analyzing every twinge, cramp, and vivid dream! Lol


----------



## BABTTC123

Mrs- I am having a hard time waiting for YOUR appointment! Lol! 
I want to see the ultrasound pics!!!

Amy- that is awesome that you have an appointment so soon! Is it just to check levels, or what is it for exactly?

Ready- Fingers crossed!!! We need more positive bfp vibes on here! Gotta see your lines in 2 weeks! <3

Afm- started clomid last night because my doctors note said to start either last night or this moring depending on my preference for taking the pills. 
I felt a tiny bit nauseas but not that bad really, so I am pretty happy that the first night went well :3 
the only thing that would be a bother (If it happend during the day) is that I was sooooo groggy.. BUT it helped me sleep so that is a bonus :D 
4 more nights to go! Woohoo!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Bab-I am so happy for you!! Sorry about the nausea, I know from experience it isn't fun!! 

Ready-It is so your time girly!! Just keep peeing, just keep peeing!! (in the Dorie voice, from Finding Nemo) ;)

AFM-Well I am for sure prego, holy cow girls!! I got SOOOO sick this am. I was trying to hurry out of the house to go get blood work done and I forgot to eat breakfast and drink my glass of milk. Well on my 35 min drive for bloods I started gagging so I stopped at McDonalds and got a burrito well I ate it and it didn't help. I got my bloods done and as I am on the highway driving to work I threw up twice then it starts coming out the other end it was awful!! This lasted for about 2 1/2 hours. Holy crap it was awful. I now know that I CAN NOT skip breakfast. Whew wee I keep telling myself that it is worth this beautiful baby growing inside me!! I will get the bloods results tomorrow and will update, hope you gals have a great day.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab - I'm glad u r feeling well with the clomid. My fingers are crossed that this is ur month...wouldn't multiples be fun for the thread?! Lol
Mrs-I'm sorry u r feeling poorly but it def is worth it.


----------



## Smommy013

Congrats mrsbean. So happy to hear about your bfp 

Mrs- ask for zofran. That may help. 

Babs. So glad to see that your doc is being so supportive and wants to get things started quick!! 

Ready- good luck on your TWw!


----------



## Wishing_

Congratulations mrs & beans!

Sorry for not being on. Been busy. Midterms= stuyding, lots of it. I haven't done the test yet. It needs to be done after af & before O because they don't want to do the test if I'm expecting. I'm not sure if i O'ed. I remember my dr telling me to bd every other day between the days of 10-18. Right now im in my early twenties & is apparently O day today according to my app.


----------



## rw7y

Hi ladies &#9829;

I'm having a really weird month, so I thought I would post here. 
Near the end of last month I had a little bleeding, but I am not sure if it was AF or not. This months AF should be coming in about 6 days. All month I've had cramping and backaches. The backaches are like nothing I've ever experienced. They are very low on my back and don't feel like muscles. I've had extremely dizzy/nauseous days. 

Has anyone else had a cycle like this where things just feel weird? or where you weren't sure if you had AF or not the month before.


----------



## BABTTC123

Popping my head in for a moment or two! 

Anyone know which method for taking BBT is better? Oral or vaginal? I have done it only for two mornings and my temperature already went up. Plus I don't known what to be looking for on this when I ovulate lol
any help is great help!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Wishing-fx this is it for you. 

rw7y-Welcome, have you tested??!! I would suggest to take a test. Sometimes progesterone can make you feel like that after you O. Fx this is your month. 

Bab-I did oral, and it, temp, will drop then go up and the drop is usually the O day. you can look back on my ff and see my charts and see if that helps you any. Good luck. 

Ready-how many dpo are you??!! When will you start testing?

AFM- Dr office called with my results and I think we have an answer to why I have been sick....HCG was expected to be 2332 it was 11,148!!!!!! And progesterone was 47.4 so they are happy with everything and no more bloods just wait till Dec 4th! UGH sooooo far away!! Happy early birthday to me, I think this one may be it girls!! Hope you gals have a great weekend!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab-vaginal gives you a very accurate temp but if you are looking just for your temp shift then oral is good. I do oral and have never had a problem.


----------



## rw7y

Mrs. Burch - haven't tested yet. I was thinking of waiting to see if AF shows up or not. Just wanted to see if anyone could relate to whats going on with me :)


----------



## BABTTC123

Mrs- you MUST be having twins!!! Those are some high numbers missy!! Lol 

rw7y- Welcome to the thread!
I can't be of much help because my cycles aren't exactly regular, but my body is sensitime to any hormonal change and I get symptoms like that which will trick me into believing that I am pregnant x(
But this could be it for you!! Those sound pretty promising to me :)

Wishing- good luck on mid terms!! 

Ready- I will stick with oral this round and then the next one I will do vaginal.

My opk strips should be coming in the mail any day now! My doctor having me start like this caught me off guard and I am hoping that I can start testing soon!! It will help me understand my temps more #_#


----------



## Mrs. Burch

rw7y-The only thing I can think, if you aren't going to test, is that it is progesterone making you have those symptoms, which could be from pregnancy or just ovulation. Fx for you but I would say test, you can just do a cheap one from like Dollar General or something, even WalMart has them for .88. Keep us posted. 

Bab-I am not sure about this twin thing, lol I can't wait for you to get your bfp. Good luck with the opk's hope they get here soon!!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-those are some high numbers...def could be more than 1 in there lol. Dec 4 is waaay too long. 
Bab-i hope the clomid does its thing and gets u a bfp. 
Wishing-u sound plenty busy with school. Hopefully you get ur testing done soon so u know whats going on in there. 
Afm-i am 4dpo so i will try to hold off to test until next wed or thurs but we will see how well that works lol.


----------



## mrsbreen

Hi Mrs. Burch, i just walked into our center for women here and town, told them id like to make an appointment and they said will nov 24th at 9:30 am work so I said yes. And I thought my drs appt was far away. I can hardly wait. They will probably give me an ultrasound and due date


----------



## mrsbreen

RW7w- 
I just got pregnant my last period was october 11th. I never had any bleeding at all but today is the missed period and the last 3 days I have been extremely dizzy. If your 6 days away I would stock up on some dollar store tests first and if you get any lines take a clear blue the next day. The dollar ones worked best for me over expensive ones. I got my positive 5 days before my expected missed period.


----------



## mrsbreen

And also every women is different especially pregnancy symptoms from woman to woman


----------



## mrsbreen

Mrs. Burch it seems we will be delivering around the same days


----------



## rw7y

Thanks for the replies girls <3
The reason I'm waiting to test is because I'm living in Saudi Arabia and my husband is actually out of town at the moment. I've only got transportation to and from work until he gets back.


----------



## wantingagirl

Awh wow congrats I think cos we are properly TTC (not like with Erin) it will take forever :dohh:


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Mrsbreen my apt is only 5 days after yours, I think I can wait lol!! We will be due within a few days of each other. &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## BABTTC123

Hi ladies!

This is my finAL day/night of taking Clomid round 1! 
I am certainly feeling the symptoms now.. I have been mildly nauseated, had a constant mild head ache and have been too tired to function x_x 
I receive my opk strips Tuesday and from then on I can officially start tracking ovulation! 

Last night I had an amazing dream that I gave birth to a baby girl. I woke up with my hands in cradle position lol 
it was great because I got to shoe my hubby, in my dream, how to hold her and feed her. (Although I plan on breastfeeding) 
I remember him saying in the dream that he wanted to name her Margarit, but I think that came to mind only because one of my friends little sister named her baby that. Lol 
I couldn't think of the other names that I have previously picked out and that is what woke me up 

Anyways, so how is everyone doing??


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Bab that is awesome, what a wonderful dream, hope it comes true soon!!!! 

Afm- today is my birthday, the big 29!! I've been sick all morning and it's snowing. Boo!! Lol we went to dinner with my two best friends last night and had a blast!! Think we'll have dinner with my parents tonight!! Hope you gals have a great Sunday!!


----------



## BABTTC123

Mrs- HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!
Sorry that you aren't feeling well :( but I hope that you have fun tonight :)
I want snow! Lol it has just been cold here :'( 
Hoping the snow comes around soon though!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-happy birthday girl! Sorry u r feeling ill but I hope u can enjoy ur day. 
Bab-great dream! Now for it to come true. 
Afm-6 or 7 dpo and not much going on. I have no urge to poas...we will see how long it lasts.


----------



## Mommy_DK

Mrs- I am soooo happy and excited for u girly!! You have been trying so long , It's going to be so amazing for u and DH  how excited is he ?! We're u guys taking clomid for very long? Oh and happy birthday , so sorry your sick I know that isn't much fun but I hope u enjoyed ! 

Babs- Yess! I love those dreams! This MUST mean baby is on his/her way! I have been driving myself nuts with names and I'm not even preggo..... YET! Lol staying positive . I can't settle on anything yet! But I want to get it out of the way now or atleast have two in mind because the name thing was soooo stressful during pregnancy and I don't want to be stressed while I'm carrying my little bubba . I'm so excited to read about your clomid updates!! Im glad your side affects haven't been too harsh! Are u and DH doing scheduled BD? 

Ready- I know how you're feeling I have that conversation/argument with DH all the time about being happy with what we have ...... I think it's out of frustration and the depression . I am praying it happens soon ... I just feel so incomplete. Sorry if you've already mentioned weather or not you've tried clomid or any other methods but are u and DH currently trying anything ?

Mrsbreen- congrats again Hun! 

AF is pretty late..... I was due between 7th-14th I guess..... ? It's been unpredictable. no bloating no cramps just hungry hungry hungry super hungry and extreemly tired! So I will probably test in the morning but I am hoping its negative (sorry again if this offends anyone) it's not our month for a boy so I am hoping my baby is waiting until March or summer time to be made! Lol


----------



## BABTTC123

Ready- I think it will be a good idea to wait a few more days before testing. Too early can make you discouraged, so might as well wait a little longer :) any symptoms??

Mommy- If this dream DOES mean something then that is awesome! But either way I LOVE having these dreams! They used to torment me, but I have learned to love the feeling I get when I have them and I cherish each dream! This one was the best yet! 
Are you on clomid now?
Also, I need to know how to determine gender by months! Lol 
I want to see what I would be most likely to conceive if I take over the next 3 months. :3


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Thanks for the birthday wishes, so sweet of you gals! I had a FABULOUS weekend!! DH bought me all my pearls that were stolen, he replaced them for me AND bought me a new charm bracelet! I am a pretty lucky gal!! He put a hear charm on there with a ruby, ruby is for love and coincidentally my next charm will prob be another ruby, for July! I was feeling much better about two hours later, it takes me about two hours to move past the sickness. I didn't get sick this am, I have to eat as SOON as I get out of bed. 

Mommy-I hope that you get what you want, did you test this am? We weren't on Fermara yet, we were going to start if we didn't get pregnant that month. 

Ready-Don't test this month, just try going without testing.....if you can! ;)

Bab-Hope you are feeling better! Do you get your opks today?!


----------



## BABTTC123

Mrs- You are very lucky indeed :3 you have a sweet man and I am sure he will make an amazing daddy for your little one!

I can relate with your sickness even though I'm not pg. My metformin used to do that to me when I started and then when I increased my dose. And now the Clomid is doing it! 
If I don't eat within 30 minutes of waking up I will get SUPER nauseas and then it will be fine once I eat. But then what I do eat will go straight through me! 
Thankfully if I eat within that time frame I don't get sick at all and tell food stays. 
It only takes a little bit to prevent the sickness!

Last night was my final night of round #1!
I forgot to temp this morning but they have been so irratic that I don't know if it is worth it.
I am hoping I get lucky and my strips come today! But they aren't expected until tomorrow so I'm not going to get too excited until I see them!


----------



## Mommy_DK

Mrs- Your DH is so sweet! I am so glad h made ur day enjoyable despite the weather and your sickness. So u didn't do any fertility treatments? That's so inspiring ! Now I've got even higher hopes for March (=

Bab- I haven't started yet because of the whole gender ordeal so we will start in March the dr says that's fine! I've learned to do the same with the dreams and I cherish each one too, I go to bed at night just hoping I will dream of my wittle cutie pie punkin! The website I use (and has been amazingly 100% accurate) is www.chinesegenderchart.info let me know what your chances are after u check! 

Ready- have u decided on weather or not you want to test this month?

Still no AF and I am eating rather oddly.... but I'm not rushing off to the stores since I have been down this road before... But when ever I do go out near the dollar tree I'll pick up some cheapies... Probably rack up on cheapies for March after our 1st round of clomid. I've been thinking of names to keep positive and in the spirit and I LOVE Aldolfo for my boy still undecided for girl.


----------



## BABTTC123

Mommy- it looks like if I want a boy I am good until March. Hubby wants a boy and I had been wanting one... but... after that dream it has made me want a girl xD the soonest I could conceive for one is at the end of March! Opposite of what yours says! Lol! 
Oh well, I just want a baby :3 once I get one then I will have plenty of time to try for another without feeling rushed. 
So my package didn't come today but it should be here tomorrow! Along with a super cute phone case! About time I got one! Haha

Anyone use wandfo opk's and hpt's?? They were pretty cheap and I have heard the name around this site. Just curious about how reliable these will be. They seemed to have good reviews on amazon...


----------



## TTC74

I use the wondfo hpts. I like them. They're simple to use and seem pretty simple to read. Obviously, I would confirm a BFP with a FRER, but the wondfos are a nice tool to POAS more frequently without breaking the bank.


----------



## BABTTC123

Yeah I just like using cheapies until I see a second line (hasn't happened yet...) and then I will confirm it with a stronger test :)
I am curious to see how sensitive the opk's are... I am going to have to bring a cup to work for peeing in xD (I do re-use but I clean immediately after I use them). 
And of course stock up on opk's here and a few hpt's just in case.. 
I am super excited to start this!! I hope that I ovulate!
so far no signs of it coming :/ 
next month will be a better indicator to see if I am going to ovulate at all.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Babb-I used the opk's and hpt's I had a few evaps on hpt's so just be aware of that. Opk's are pretty good, just hard to tell when + so when it gets close just start bding to be on the safe side. I did use the cheap walmart brand and the clearblue, with the smiley face, it was easier for me and more accurate. I would stress too much on if it was positive or not so I needed something simple. The walmart ones are easy to tell. I hope you O soon and get your rainbow. 

Mommy-You are so sweet! I can't believe you aren't testing, I would be dying!! lol I was on progesterone for 4 months but no fertility meds yet. There is totally hope! I can't wait for March for you! According to the chinese chart we are having a girl and I think we are according to everything else, sick, my skin is like that of a teenager, I am moody and I am craving spicy!! Who knows will find out soon enough. 

Ready-how are you doing? Any symptoms or signs yet? Will you start testing tomorrow?

Smommy and Ab-How are you girls, just a few more months. Have you guys got the rooms ready yet?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mommy-we haven't tried anything over and above dtd. I am a waiting a new gyno that i can get started testing to see if i have any fertility issues. Have u tested yet???
Bab-all u can really do is embrace these dreams and know that one day they will be ur reality. No to symptoms...cuz I always have some even after af. I'm far too aware of my body these days. I have used wondos and they are usually pretty accurate. 
Mrs-dh sounds like a gem! Im glad u had a great birthday. There are all kinds of tips from people on the net on how to get rid of or lessen nausea. I have no urge to test which is funny cuz normally by now i have poas at least once. I have this weird dull pressure on my lower left side but it's probably just trapped gas or something. Lol


----------



## Wishing_

Mrs - Happy b-lated birthday.
Ready - Any symptoms?


----------



## Mommy_DK

Bab- Yay !!!! I hope u get what u want ! Sooo lucky u have a few months in a row to try for a boy .... We only have March and then girl girl girl girl til may ): lol really I'lll be happy just to have a healthy baby but will def be trying again for a boy  has your package come yet??

Mrs - thank you  and I bet your sono will show girl in a few weeks!!! yayyyy! And That is sooo awesome that u didn't have to do meds!!! Such a blessing to be able to do it on your own. I'm glad I didn't rush off to test as badly as I wanted to because I feel AF is on her way... Been emotional today/crying, a little bloated and slight very light cramps so she'll probably show in a few days. Come on March!

Ready- that's great! You'll probably feel a lot better finding a new gyn, I know DH and I feel more secure having a good dr working with us to help move things along. Testing was fairly easy... Confusing and seemed a little overwhelming at first but once we got the first one done it moved quickly from there. I hope u find a gyn you're comfortable with soon


----------



## ab75

Mrs, I am good thanks. Just waiting now. Dd1 was born 34+5 so I am hoping that this little one stays cooking for a while longer but each little niggle has me wondering lol.
Glad you had a great birthday. 
Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## rw7y

Work up yesterday morning telling myself that I was alright, but got in the car with the driver and about 10 minutes later thought I was going to have a problem from both ends :sad2: Got to work and spend the only 40 minutes I had before class in the bathroom.

Today I woke up an felt like I had slept enough, but same problem as yesterday. The driver came and I told my husband I couldn't leave yet. He ended up taking me about 20 minutes later, but I got to my office and just started balling :wacko:

I don't really think that this has anything to do with my cycle (although I still haven't tested - AF is due tomorrow). I'm going to the hospital tonight to see if they is anything going on. :sleep:


----------



## BABTTC123

Hi all! 

My tests came last night and I just took my first one!
For the fist time EVER I have seen a second line on these!! So obviously my LH is building :D it is already pretty dark but not quite enough. So hopefully I will ovulate in a few day :3
I will try to post a pic tonight of it.

I also got a cute phone case, FINALLY! It has straps and looks like a purse with corset designs <3 I will post that later too!

I will catch up when I pop in later. Hope evereveryone is doing well!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Wishing-no real symptoms other than my reg pms. 
Mommy-i am looking forward to having tye testing done as i am so frustrated with ttc this go around. What prompted you to go?
Ab-i cant believe u r so far along. Time really does fly. Hopefully baby stays put but i cant wait to hear all about. 
Rw-i am interested to hear if u r cooking a baby in there. Good luck!
Bab-thats really one of the only reason i use opks is to see the two lines. Lol GL girly!
Afm-i am 8 or 9 dpo and not much happening and not much hope. I had another convo with dh and said i am getting discouraged and really may need to stop. He was upset and didn't say much. He really wants more but i dont know if i can continue to go through this month after month. Is anyone else really struggling with staying positive and wanting to continue?


----------



## Mommy_DK

Ab- Glad you and baby are well! Keep us posted! Well wishes:flower:

Rw-Hope everything is ok Hun , please update after your visit if u decide to head to the ER

Bab- Awesome! I def want to see pics of both your tests and your case! I'm glad your getting some use out of the wonfos.... I used an 'expensive walmart brand' and they left me confused and frustrated ): maybe I should order some wonfos for March. I am so anxious awaiting the rest of your cycle to see how u make out !! (= Boat loads of baby dust :dust:

Ready- Anxiety. I just knew something had to be going on since I was easily able to fall pg with my other 3 (4 including my angel) and I suspected anovulation and that's exactly what it is. Dh and I got fed up really early on with failed attempts and he's getting old so we wanted help ASAP. I hope you find a dr soon! And yes I get so so discouraged and go thru it every couple of weeks or so.... But I always end right back up to the point where I realize that I would be even more disappointed in myself if I didn't atleast try meds for awhile to complete my family because it just isn't complete to me if DH wants more and I mean I do too so I'm going to atleast start meds, if it doesn't work with meds then I think that's as far as I am going to go with it.. But I am going to remain hopeful that the meds and prayer will work! Keep going hun you've come all of this Way just keep pushing 

I went by the dollar store today and didn't even get a flipping test! Lol I just don't have it on my mind too much as I am so focused on March and I feel emotional and a little bloated so I didn't want to waste any time or money hopefully AF will show soon.


----------



## Mommy_DK

Ready- Sorry , I ment you have come all of this way


----------



## Mommy_DK

Does anyone else get nauseous after drinking coffee later in the evening ? I felt so nauseous last night I can't remember if I've ever had coffee late at night and had any issues . I've been nauseous a lot lately /: idk if I should associate it with hormones or pg... I've also been very emotional but still no cramps ..? So I guess I'll swing by tomorrow and get a test just to clear the air


----------



## rw7y

Hi girls <3
Went to the hospital last night. I was so ill. They took blood and told me within about 20 minutes that I've got a pretty severe bacterial infection in my digestive system from bad food. I was so out of it that I didn't even ask to see if I might be pregnant. My husband is going to bring a test from the pharmacy when he comes back home later tonight. I'm so nauseous tonight. Just miserable.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Rw-so sad you are sick, hope you feel better soon!

Ready-I was totally there, ready to stop, and dh wanted to keep trying. I just didn't know if I could go through it anymore. I was living my life two weeks at a time and it truly sucked. I can honestly say that if we didn't get preg I was going to just quit telling dh when I was Oing, he would have never known and I would just act like I didn't know either. I am so sorry you are going through this, I know it is hard. I hate to see you having such a hard time! Hugs girly. I hope you find a new, better, doctor! Good luck and keep us posted. Just take a break if that is what YOU need. It isn't going to matter if you are too stressed out anyways, we all know what stress can do to our bodies. I am so sorry girl. I am sad for you and if we were closer friends I would totally send you flowers and some chocolate!! So just think about pretty flowers and yummy chocolate!! ;) I hope it gets better and good news is the weekend is almost here!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mommy-can u pls test!!!??? Lol 
Rw-sorry u r feeling so ill but here's to it being because u r pg!!!
Has anyone had ovarian cysts? The past 2 days I've had this weird pressure/pain/almost pulse-like feeling on my left side. I thought at first it was trapped gas but its not. I don't know what it could be. It's not constant, it comes and goes. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Mommy_DK

Lol ! I really need to at this point..... I went to the dollar tree today to get drinks for the kids after I picked them up from school and as soon as we step foot in the store my DS said he had to go wee really bad (of course!) so I had to rush out of there. I think I might head back now and test tonight will post results tonight

Also ready- I had those pains (extreemly painful) for the first time a few months back and I'll have them spread out randomly every few months sometimes every few weeks just really random. I asked mY obgyn about them and got checked and everything ... Her conclusion was ovulation pains and or bowel impaction...? So hopefully that's all it is for you


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mommy-pls go get a test!!! 
I'll call my gp tomorrow and see what's happening with the referral to the gyno. Can the gp not request all the testing and ultrasound for fertility testing?


----------



## Mommy_DK

Got the test Waiting to pee now! 

I know with my gyn they couldn't even do all of the testing the specialist could.... Which was odd to me but I'm almost certain the gp wouldn't be able to order most of the tests especially DHs count test. Not sure if some gyns are able to order the tests but if you could go with a specialist first and in the mean time find a gyn for later it may be faster that way.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

We have universal health care so I have to have a referral to go to a specialist. I believe my gyno has to make the referral though which sucks cuz im still waiting to hear from my new one. I'm still going to call tomorrow to see what's happening and what testing my gp can order. The closer we get to xmas the less likely I'm going to get in to see anyone. 
My friend that had the ivf and then miscarriage is probably going to have to wait until the new year (feb at the earliest) for another embryo transfer cuz the clinic is closed for 3 wks in dec. Stupid! Whenever I'm feeling sorry for myself i think of her and give myself a smack! Lol


----------



## Wishing_

I think I see something. Then again I'm not sure because the pink dye seems to be everywhere... I have about a week left till af comes.


----------



## Mommy_DK

Wishing- It is hard to tell because of the dye being spread out but I can see what seems to look like a faded line ! 

I tested and I've never been so excited to see a BFN! Lol at the same time It is always frustrating to see one... Makes you feel hopeless ): BUT I am just going to try to have more faith! Come on March and please be a BOY!! 


My best friend just delivered her baby (she was TTC for 6 months) and he was born 1 month early at 4 lbs with a serious heart condition called hypo plastic left heart syndrome . She is a wreck and I feel so bad ); I may consider genetic screening this time around .... They can even do it now before we get pg.


----------



## rw7y

:bfn: for me <3 
AF hasn't shown yet, but I think it is due to the infection. I don't think I will wait another day to take all of these antibiotics they have given me...especially as I've got to go back to work on Sunday. 

:dust: Praying for you all <3 So glad that I've got these forums to come vent to. You're the best.


----------



## mrsbreen

BABTTC123 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> My tests came last night and I just took my first one!
> For the fist time EVER I have seen a second line on these!! So obviously my LH is building :D it is already pretty dark but not quite enough. So hopefully I will ovulate in a few day :3
> I will try to post a pic tonight of it.
> 
> I also got a cute phone case, FINALLY! It has straps and looks like a purse with corset designs <3 I will post that later too!
> 
> I will catch up when I pop in later. Hope evereveryone is doing well!

Babs you better get busy lol lots of babydust! Hugs xoxo


----------



## mrsbreen

Mommy_DK said:


> Does anyone else get nauseous after drinking coffee later in the evening ? I felt so nauseous last night I can't remember if I've ever had coffee late at night and had any issues . I've been nauseous a lot lately /: idk if I should associate it with hormones or pg... I've also been very emotional but still no cramps ..? So I guess I'll swing by tomorrow and get a test just to clear the air

I always have if i have too much, even a double shot from starbucks has made me throw it up from time to time.


----------



## mrsbreen

ReadynWaiting said:


> Mommy-can u pls test!!!??? Lol
> Rw-sorry u r feeling so ill but here's to it being because u r pg!!!
> Has anyone had ovarian cysts? The past 2 days I've had this weird pressure/pain/almost pulse-like feeling on my left side. I thought at first it was trapped gas but its not. I don't know what it could be. It's not constant, it comes and goes. Anyone have any ideas?

Ready i had that on cd 24 and i thought i could have possibly had a cyst but i never had one before, or ovulation pain from late ovulation. It went on for a while then stopped and randomly came and went for a couple of days even. then I found out i was pregnant!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Wishing-i can't really tell on my phone but GL girl! Will u test again tomorrow?
Rw and mommy-sorry for the bfns ladies. 
Mrsbreen-if i had other symptoms i would be hopeful but i have nothing other than my usual pms symptoms. I have a frer so maybe tomorrow or sun I'll take it but I'm just not hopeful. How are u doing/feeling?


----------



## rw7y

The cramping is driving me insane. It has been almost 3 weeks now. I'm such an idiot for waiting so long to go to the hospital.

Does anyone else have tummy ache cramps and AF cramps that feel the same?


----------



## Wishing_

ReadynWaiting said:


> Wishing-i can't really tell on my phone but GL girl! Will u test again tomorrow?
> Rw and mommy-sorry for the bfns ladies.
> Mrsbreen-if i had other symptoms i would be hopeful but i have nothing other than my usual pms symptoms. I have a frer so maybe tomorrow or sun I'll take it but I'm just not hopeful. How are u doing/feeling?

Maybe.
I just noticed I'm not cramping. I have been cramping for a week before af starts for the past few months and I don't feel it. :shrug:


----------



## mrsbreen

Ready, honestly i didnt think i was pregnant because i didnt have any noticeable symptoms. the only thing i noticed was one day i had alot of saliva filling up in my mouth it, isnt as intense now. But 2 days after saliva i had a faint positive on a test. Now im about 5 weeks 6 days and i just wee more and get sleepy in the early evening so i take a nap thatd about it.


----------



## BABTTC123

First of two posts:

https://rs44.pbsrc.com/albums/f11/baghramm/Mobile%20Uploads/20141121_092318_zpsae50e246.jpg~320x480?t=1416601100

https://rs44.pbsrc.com/albums/f11/baghramm/Mobile%20Uploads/20141121_093242_zpsc4b91e6b.jpg~320x480?t=1416601050


Hi ladies here are the pics I keep delaying uploading. My phone isn't very good at taking opk pics so they are lighter than they actually are. 
The most recent is at the bottom, furthest from my ring. It looks like it is getting lighter :( 
Idk what to think and my temps are all over the place so no help from that! My cervix has been wonky as well. It was medium soft and open on Saturday and like that for a few days, now it is high hard and closed. I now have watery/ew cm but nothing is adding up at all!! Argh!!! This is going to be an interesting cycle for me...

Oh and there is my new phone case :D


----------



## BABTTC123

Mommy- Sorry for bfn, but as you said it gives you another chance to try for a boy in March!!
Maybe you should start clomid a month before hand but just not bd and then the next month you will be more likely to conceive :D 
I am sending prayers you ffiends way! I can't imagine how she is feeling :( I may see if I can get a genetic test done soon..

Ready- when do you test?? 
I have had cysts but I usually don't notice them until they either twist or rupture. Maybe this is a little bean? :3

Wishing- have you tested yet?

Rw- sorry to hear you have been sick :( have you tested yet as well??

Mrsbreen- your appointment is this Monday right?? 

Mrs- how have you been feeling??


----------



## Wishing_

BABTTC123 said:


> Mommy- Sorry for bfn, but as you said it gives you another chance to try for a boy in March!!
> Maybe you should start clomid a month before hand but just not bd and then the next month you will be more likely to conceive :D
> I am sending prayers you ffiends way! I can't imagine how she is feeling :( I may see if I can get a genetic test done soon..
> 
> Ready- when do you test??
> I have had cysts but I usually don't notice them until they either twist or rupture. Maybe this is a little bean? :3
> 
> Wishing- have you tested yet?
> 
> Rw- sorry to hear you have been sick :( have you tested yet as well??
> 
> Mrsbreen- your appointment is this Monday right??
> 
> Mrs- how have you been feeling??

Not since yesterday. I might test tomorrow.


----------



## BABTTC123

Oh! I just seen that! Lol
I am on my phone so I can't see even the control line x(
Post pics as soon as you test tomorrow!!


----------



## mrsbreen

Yes monday , ive been patiently waiting for 2 weeks almost i cant wait


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Wishing-have u tested today?
Bab-do u normally see a clear temp rise after ov? Do u have pcos?
Mrsbreen-cant wait to hear about Monday!
Rw-i dont have any related tummy issues but i hope the cramping stops for u. 
Mrs-how r u lady? Hows the nausea?
Afm-not testing over here as I am not feeling much. Af should be here mon or tues so if she's late I'll test. The dr office was closed fri so i will call mon to see about my gp testing or where I'm at with the new gyno.


----------



## BABTTC123

Ready- this is my first cycle temping. I usually just follow cervical changed and mucus changes to see if I am ovulating. It seemed pretty accurate for me. But now I am charting opk and temps and this is my first time doing so. 
And yes I have PCOS so I suppose that and the fact that I just started clomid could be messing with everything. :shrug:


----------



## Wishing_

I haven't tested. A friend of mine thinks she might be so I'm trying to make her test first.


----------



## BABTTC123

https://rs44.pbsrc.com/albums/f11/baghramm/Mobile%20Uploads/20141122_134854_zpsfbbf3b27.jpg~320x480?t=1416693212

The line is getting darker again!! 
Most recent on left :3
I have been cramping a bit today as well and had ewcm!
But my cervix was high hard and closed this morning :/ 
Maybe it is just preparing for O??
What do you ladies think?
Obviously we will be dtd for the next week and a half! Lol


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab-its still not positive but super close. Just keep dtd and make a baby!!


----------



## BABTTC123

Yeah I know it isn't positive, I am just curious if anyone can tell how long until O based off of these? Or do ya just have to keep trying until you see the two dark lines?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mine are like that 1-2 days before a positive. I have had the odd month where I don't catch the surge and that's the darkest I see. We just start dtd for days until i get my temp rise.


----------



## BABTTC123

how high of a rise should I be looking for? 
I just hide a spike after a few days of lows.
My cp is confusing me so much right now :( this morning it is high VERY HARD and very much closed.. ugh.. idk what to think.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab u need to have a rise of min .2 degrees, only after it stays up after 3 days and remain above ur coverline will it be considered post ov. Fertility friend is a great sight to learn about it and use their app to keep track. Ive used it on and off since 2011 and it really shows me how regular i am plus i can look back to chk symptoms and other things. As for cervix again mine is so textbook, it only hardens and closes after ov...not sure of urs is hard and closed because of ov or if ur body is messing with u. If ur temps remain up then u know u have ov. It's never simple! Lol


----------



## BABTTC123

I use fertility friend on my new phone now, i just havent explored it very much lol 
I think my body is just messing with me.. the lines are getting darker so I would assume that my cervix should be getting softer and opening up.. 
Well today starts the beginning of my estimated fertile days. Going to start dtd tonight!


----------



## Mommy_DK

Oh my friggin goodness! Lol Idk how u girls do it with the temps opk's cervical checks ect... I get dizzy enough just making drs appointments and taking the fertility tests. I hope the dr doesn't ask me to do opks or temping I just can't keep up. I think I'll just have them tell me when ovulation should be expected and just fly with that . Does it even work? Like when u see that you're ovulating either from cervical/mucus checks or from opks , you dtd and still get a bfn? I'm so confused . This part of my life is called Discouragement.... Lol ugh! it is hard to stay positive some days 

Ready- Looking foward to You testing soon! And I hope you get a call from your gp about the gyn soon? 

Bab- Hope you're Oing or close to it! Have fun dtd! I can not wait for your AF to be late!!! (=. Any other side affects ? How are you feeling?

Breen- Goodluck tomorrow! 

Sorry if I missed others my shower is running and DH is waiting for me to find a movie for us to watch ! Will be back soon


----------



## BABTTC123

Mommy- I have been used to checking cp and cm, but charting temps and opk is something that I need to get used to! lol 
Not ovulating yet, but the line is getting darker!! 

No side effects for me, other than my back hurting today. I wonder if i will even notice when I ovulate...? aside from the test turning positive lol


----------



## BABTTC123

https://rs44.pbsrc.com/albums/f11/baghramm/Mobile%20Uploads/20141123_211922_zps7a2b762e.jpg~320x480?t=1416806492

If that ain't a positive test then I must be crazy!!!!
I took it right before we dtd and then when we finished I checked on it and see that nice dark line!!
THANK GOD!!! He is good and has blessed us tonight! <3 <3 <3 
currently laying back and hoping his swimmers make their way on up to my egg! 

So, I know I said that I didn't have any symptoms I did realize (after seeing the positive test) that I snapped at my husband earlier today pretty bad. I felt terrible as soon as I did it because all he was doing was playing around and slapped my butt as we usually do to one another. I apologized and then forgot all about it lol
and then on top of that, when we took a shower the warm water felt hot to me! So my poor hubby had to deal with a luke warm shower xD
While dtd it hurt at first in certain positions but then got better and immediately after my uterus felt tight. 

I hope this is it!!!


----------



## Mommy_DK

Bab- The back pain could be associated, I try to symptom spot for now with ovulation lol. I will def take on opks again and pick up temping for the first time in March because I really want this to work for us but sheesh its a lot of work ! Lol I'm glad you aren't experiencing any bad side affects ! I have a really good feeling you will be getting a bfp soon :happydance:


----------



## Mommy_DK

Bab- we posted at the same time! Oh my goodness !!!! Yes God is so good! I will say a prayer for you tonight! That's def a positive girl! Time for u and DH to Get Busy! Whoop woop! Have u ever gotten a positive before ?! Did u have anovulation or have u always ovulated on ur own?! SO SO excited for you!


----------



## BABTTC123

I never used tests before so I don't know if I ever really ovulated on my own.. My doctor confirmed that I did NOT ovulate the past cycle and that is why she started me on such a high dose of Clomid asap! So this is the first time that I KNOW I ovulated!! 

We used preseed tonight when we dtd so I am hoping that it helps!!! 
I have a pretty good feeling about this as well!! I don't want to get my hopes up but I can't help but to feel like I will be seeing my very first positive hpt in a couple weeks!!!! I really want to surprise my family with the announcement for Christmas!! :3


----------



## Mommy_DK

Yes yes yes!! I said a prayer for you last night/this morning. This WILL be it, we just have to speak these babies into exsistance! He's on his way! (= 

Did you start with 100? I really do want to start in January/February with clomid so that when March comes my O has already become "normal" and raise our chances of becoming pg like you suggested but the dr says that there is a SLIM CHANCE I can over stimulate before March which can "cause problems " ): but goodness I really want to start already! I guess I will start opk's soon to see if I ovulate **SIGH** lol my dr never tested for ovulation, he said it wasn't neccisary because my cycles being irregular let him know I don't ovulate each month. Thank you for sharing ur O situation with me *Hugs*

Ready/wishing/- how's it going?? Ready- has AF shown her face ? I'm here hoping she hasn't! 

Mrs- How's it going hun?!


----------



## BABTTC123

CP today is high soft slightly open!
I was supposed to test in 10 minutes but went pee and forgot lol 
temp is crazy as usual with no way to tell anything but I have been over heating this morning. 
Been nauseas, so probably an ovulation symptom :3

Mommy- I was started at 100mg because I didnt ovulate last month and my doctor said that she rarely starts people at 50mg. 

Okay now I need to vent!
My boss made cinammon rolls today for everyone and JUST enough for each person! I was waiting to get mine until everyone left the office because I hate eating infront of people and I noticed that my boss's brother (who works for her) seemed to take forever to eat his little cinammom bun. Turns out he ate mine!!!
That fat jerk didn't even ask to see if everyone got theirs before taking it!!! He pulls shit like this all the time because he knows that he can get away with it! 
I am SUPER pissed off about this because now I have to suffer and deal with the amazing and delicious scent of the cinammon rolls that no longer exist and that u didn't even get to eat! 
I can't believe people are that fucking stingy!
Pardon my language.


----------



## BABTTC123

Oh and he had the nerve to tell me that my husband, who is HIS LEAD, was giving him false instructions when my husband is always complaining about how this idiot will argue about how to do stuff and doesn't listen to him at all!! 
He was even saying that he was going to talk to my boss about what he thinks needs to be done to get everyone on the same page. 
Hmm.. I have an idea! How about he shu his stupid mouth and listen for once!!! 
I have even told him what to do on stuff and he claims that I never did! 
Obviously he has some sort of handicap because I can't see how someone could be THAT dense!

ARGH!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Bab-Yay for the positive opk, I loved seeing those lines, well I did smiley faces!! Keep dtding for a few day, like prob another 3-4!! fx this is it for you!! Sorry you are having a rough morning and he is a jerk, how rude!! I'd be pissed! 

Mommy-I would def at least use opk's, I just think they are the best. Sometimes you can get a false positive if you have PCOS but other than that they are pretty accurate! 

Ready-Any news??!!!! Fx she hasn't showed! Did you get ahold of the dr?

Breen-Did you go to dr today??!!!

AFM-I have changed my whole morning routine, I have to eat as soon as I get up, I normally don't eat till I am in my car on the way to work. I was sick all day yesterday and I did eat, so days are just worse than others and it doesn't always include vomiting. Yesterday I just gagged all day and never could get anything up, which sometimes is worse I feel like. I have weird cramps occasionally but not too much going on! Just trying to be patient until the 4th! Hope you gals had a great weekend. I will prob be off here after Tuesday, I only work two days this week then the rest of the week off. Hope you all have a great Thanksgiving!!


----------



## BABTTC123

Mrs- I wouldn't have gotten as upset over a darn cinammon roll if it wasn't for me already having issues with this guy. Plus it turns out he ate 3. No excuse lol 

:hugs: Sorry to hear that you aren't feeling well! Will uou discuss with your doctor about any medications that can help with it?
I can't wait to hear how your scan goes!!!


----------



## mrsbreen

I get an ultrasound december 16th, our expected due date is july 17th a week after my husband's birthday. We get to find out the sex of the baby when im 17 weeks.the day of my ultrasound I should be about 9 weeks. But everything looks good so far.


----------



## BABTTC123

Woohoo!! :D
Super happy for you Mrsbreen!! 
Thought of names yet?


----------



## Mommy_DK

Bab- what a jerk off! Ida been mad at the cinnamon rolls too! Idc who it is. Eat fair! Sorry u and DH have to deal with him. And that's awesome I hope my dr starts me at 100 seems to make more sense 

Mrs- sorry u are having such a hard time with the morning sickness ): it will get better . And ok I'll use the opk's since most are saying they are accurate and the dr will prob ask us to use them

Mrs breen- yay!!! So exciting , ya I want to know ur name ideas too! How are you feeling so far?


----------



## Wishing_

Quickly posting: still not cramping like i usually do before af comes. I tested 2 days ago & it was a negative . I'm feeling super nauseous & been feeling/getting dizzy lately. I guess I'll just wait till af comes are something. I'm going to spend this week doing 3 long essays...

happy early thanksgiving!


----------



## BABTTC123

I'm really bummed out today. 
Yesterday my cervix was perfect for ovulating and my test line was darker than the control but my husband couldn't cum at all when we dtd. :(
he tried but after so long he kept going soft. I tried helping him along which almost worked until I had to get on him and then he was soft again.
If I don't conceive this cycle I am going to strongly consider getting him into a counselor or something to figure out why this happens! He was all excited about us getting pregnant but then when it is time to really perform he can't. My lines are lighter today so I know ovulation is gone and passed. I am really upset that this had to happen. I was so happy to see the dark lines yesterday. 

Now a miserable 2ww until af shows or bfn.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Bab-once you get the dark line you O 24-48 hours after that surge so you still have today and possibly tomorrow. Try not talking about it so much, getting pregnant. It may be the stress of everything and that is how it is coming out for him. It is a lot of pressure on the men too, just like us. I say just don't tell him it is for ttc, maybe just dress up or be sexy or whatever you guys to, just try to do you though and not so much emphasis on ttc. Just a thought. Hope you don't take what I am saying wrong and if you didn't want advice just ignore it. :) Good luck and it will happen! ;) 

Breen-That is exciting. Congrats again girl, we are just a few days away from each other.


----------



## BABTTC123

Mrs- I have a tiny bit of hope that when we dtd on Sunday night, even though my cervix was hard as a rock and felt closed, that maybe some found their way up to an egg..
I will try to get him to dtd tonight But I really don't expect it to happen :/
I will see if I can set the mood some how..


----------



## Wishing_

Fingers crossed Bab

Af should be here in 3 days. So no cramps or heavy/sore breasts. I guess I'll just wait & see!


----------



## Mommy_DK

Bab- So sorry , I use to HATE when that would happen! It just made me feel so blah! I felt like he wasn't attracted to me or something on top of it getting in the way of our TTC but I understand the stress of it all can be the main factor. Even tho I hated the thought of it, I started "allowing" him to watch porn *sometimes* before or during dtd plus me all slinky and slutty looking and it was so much fun! Made me feel like a porn star (-; kind of feels like a 3 some which is most every mans fantasy lol 

But of course that's just my opinion/ solution for us but I'm sure it would work for u and DH too! Hopefully you got some strong swimmers in, Goodluck and let us know how it goes hun


----------



## BABTTC123

Wishing- I hope you can get that essay typed iut fairly fast so that you can enjoy the holiday :)
Are you testing on Friday then??
btw, sorry for the delay on replying to your first post, I've been a bit caught up in this ovulation and what not lol

Mommy- I try but I am over weight and have very little confidence in my appearence.. My husband mentioned today that he thinks it might be the preseed that he doesn't like. We hardly ever use it and he liked it the first time we tried it so idk.. But we will try without it tonight. Fx he can pull it off this time!!


----------



## Mommy_DK

Bab- :hugs: Stop that! You are sexy ! I saw your pic the other day and thought to myself she is so cute! Confidence really is the number one thing that makes someone sexy . I am on the chubby side or atleast I think I am and im sure DH thinks so too since he is a pretty shallow cocky guy and has always had a thing for twiggy women with huge tits and I'm not that at all! :growlmad: oh well .... All of the men in The grocery store dig me! Lol and I try to be confident no matter what my weight is. I really hope u guys can get it in tonight fx and prayers going up (in my prayers I call u bab hope that's ok)!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Girls, I'm nervous!! I'm not bloated today!! What the heck, I shouldn't have his yet!! I am still down 3lbs from pre prego weight so I haven't even gained weight???
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 51.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Wishing_

Bursh - I think it's normal. It's just your body getting preping the baby's room for the next few weeks.

Bab - I understand. I think I might try opk again. See if I get any luck using them again.
I got two weeks to do them, thankfully.

So I may be getting my af. Recently I saw a dark brown streak with some reddish discharge on the napkin. I'm not sure what it is...


----------



## BABTTC123

Wishing- Sorry to hear that af might show :( hopefully she stays away! 
Do you chart temps at all?

Mrs- Told ya it's twins!!!  I can't wait for your scan! It will tell ya how many buns are in that oven!

Mommy- My hubby doesn't have a preference so idk if that is good or bad xD I am waiting for hubby to be less distracted tonight and then dtd. 
Lines are fading pretty fast though :(
But I am still cramping a bit. 
How long after ovulation do you ladies cramp for?


----------



## Mommy_DK

Mrs- I see a little bump <3 I know with my first it took a little while for me to put on the weight and for my bump to stick out further but when the weight came ..... BAM it came! you look like you're coming along great! I hope ur enjoying every minute! (Except the morning sickness of course)

Wishing - Sorry AF may be coming ): or maybe strange discharge...? 

Bab- I hope he's less distracted tonight fx and don't forget you may have swimmers in there ready to catch that egg or it has already happend

AFM- Def considering going against the drs advice and starting clomid two months earlier than we plan to become pg (so January ) I just feel like it makes more sense to start early. Until then I'm sitting back relaxing eating foods I don't need to eat during the holidays and enjoying family time.


----------



## BABTTC123

Mommy- 2 months might be too early.. I'd say do it the month before :) That way of you conceive early you will be close enough that you could get a boy!
My hubby actually initiated things tonight! It was a great surprise for me!! So currently I am going on 1 hour of refusing to get up and having my legs in the air xD 
I will get up and finish cleaning up soon because it is bed time. 
I'm slightly more hopeful about this 2ww now, but I don't want to get my hopes up so I am going to try and forget about it as much as possible! Thanksgiving is Thursday and I fully intend on stuffing myself!
Then this Saturday I am hosting my own at my house so my dad can have a good Thanksgiving meal <3 I can't wait to get baking!! 
Deviled eggs, candied yams, asparagus rolls, green bean cassarol, home made pumpkin pie, home made cheese cake, 16 lb Turkey and a nice big glazed ham!! 
Ah! I am already drooling!!! 
I am going to have to start baking the night before so that I can have EVERYTHING done in time! This will be fun, and only my second year hosting Thanksgiving :3 super excited!!


----------



## Mommy_DK

Bab- I want to be at your house for thanksgiving! Lol all of that sounds soooo good! And You're right! I should just start in February , And My dreams are getting clearer and clearer .I am so glad you got To have a better night with DH last night ! And glad you're feeling more hopeful .... I'm sure some swimmies got in there and did their thing! Woot woot! But I'm with you on the forgetting about it for a while just to pass some time Which should be easy with the holidays here! 

I've been day dreaming of thanksgiving dinner for weeks lol although I hate my moms cooking we will be house hopping so someone should have something good, there are a lot of good cooks on DHs side Thank goodness. I really wanted to do it at home this ur just DH and the kids and I but my mom begged us to come there and I need to get a larger dinning table so another yr of traveling around. But with thanksgivings and Christmas rolling up I have no choice but to be super busy so I won't drive myself crazy waiting for March. Haven't even started Christmas shopping yet so I have a lot to catch up on then new yrs and then mine and DHs birthdays .

Hope all of you have a happy thanksgiving and eat until you can't take it anymore !! , Mrs- Hope you aren't nervous anymore about the weight . Enjoy eating for two! I'll be practicing eating for two tomorrow lol

Ready- Hope all is well with you DH and the kiddos , happy thanksgiving!


----------



## ab75

Mrs, I was like that at 7 weeks til about 14weeks then I started to get a proper little bump xx


----------



## ab75

Me at 10 weeks and 34 weeks xx


----------



## Wishing_

I love seeing baby bumps!

Last nights brown spotting happened once, but now its back. I'm pretty sure its really late for ib & i only get brown discharge towards the end of my af.


----------



## BABTTC123

Mommy- we used to jump around for Thanks giving and it was exhausting!! Now we decided that at the most we will go to two houses for Thanksgiving day and then host our own the following weekend so that other family members can enjoy the holiday with us :3

Ab- That is a big difference between the two pics!! I can't wait to see my bfp and watch my belly grow!

Wishing- Test!


----------



## Wishing_

I might test later today. The brown discharge comes & goes. It's only noticeable when i wipe. I honestly tought af was coming because i saw some red but my pad is still clean. I'm so confused!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hi ladies! Sorry I've been mia...af showed and so I've been having a little pity party for myself. I have resolved to not think about ttc until after xmas as there is so much going on and I'm too consumed with it. So here's to lots of wine, food and good times! 
Happy Thanksgiving to all u Yanks!! Lol I'm Canadian so we had ours last month. My mom's in Vegas celebrating with my family today (half live in the US)...a tad jealous. 
Mrs-by 12 weeks I had lost 10 lbs from being so sick so don't worry about it right now. Most 1st pregnancies u don't start showing until closer to 16 weeks and that bloat comes and goes. U r good girl!
Wishing-test?!
Breen-looking forward to hearing about ur u/s.
Bab-that happened to dh many times when we were ttc dd. It was too much pressure and he felt it. Men need praise and to feel like they r in control (i struggle with this one) but mostly just praise. Tell him how sexy he is and how good it feels and make all the noises that sound like its the best sex u have ever had! Lol Im becoming a pro as sometimes I'm not in the mood but i need the swimmers haha. Dont tell dh!!
Mommy-hey girl!


----------



## BABTTC123

Ready- :hugs: sorry af showed :( 
Glad to hear that you will at least be able to enjoy the holidays though!! Have fun and drink up!! 
It is sooo hard for me not to mention when I am ovulating but I will keep trying to keep my silence lol
We were at his Grandparents for Thanksgiving and his sister asked when we are going to have kids finally, hubby told her "soon!" so at least he is optimistic lol 
If we haven't conceived this round then I am going to stay quiet for the next ovulation 

I am pretty excited for Saturday and hosting a Thanksgiving dinner here! I reorganized my cupboards so now they look much nicer! 
We have had issues with our cat boxes stinking up our house even though we scoop them regularly and change out the litter weekly. We pulled out a budadome cat box we had in storage which should keep some of it down. 
Any ideas???

Tomorrow after work we will be busy scrubbing down the house and then I will get the pumpkin pie, cheesecake and poke cake made! 
I will probably put the Turkey in the oven before bed since I will likely be going to bed pretty late! #_# 
Here's to washing dishes none stop for a few days! lmao!


----------



## Wishing_

Sorry af showed Ready.

Bab - you should keep it a secret next time & try spicing this up so 'it' won't die. I get mad when it dies...

still nothing for me. I think my bats are slowly feeling full. I get minor cramps here & there. Still brown dicharge with occasional dark red. For a moment i thought the antibiotics i was on is the reason why it's delayed but i Google it & apparently it doesn't effect it. Now I'm so confused. I have to wait till Monday to get blood work done.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab-u sound busy! But it all is so fun. I'm sure all will be delicious...enjoy!
Wishing-I don't know what the issue might be. Call your dr maybe?


----------



## Wishing_

I hate going to my primary dr. She just sends us to other places. I'll just wait till Monday to go to my gyn. I'm officially a day late. Brown discharge is finally over. I keep reading it is i/b. It started 3 dwys before af & ended in 4 days, didn't need a pad or liner & it only appeared when I wiped. Fx.


----------



## BABTTC123

Wishing- why aren't you testing???

Ready- Thank you! I am pretty excited about today :) I didn't make as many pies as I was planning but that is fine. Not like I need them ;) 
Turkey made me gag earlier. It smelt like rotting flesh. Idk if it was all in my head or what because hubby said it smelt fine. Hopefully he is right!! ×_×


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Wishing-pleeeease test!
Bab-I hope u have a fab dinner! I'm excited for this tww for u. Roll on clock!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Here is an interesting site if anyone is interested:
https://yinstill.com/self-treatment-home


----------



## Smommy013

Sorry about af ready but I'm glad you will get to enjoy the holidays.

Bab- how is the clomid treating you


----------



## BABTTC123

Dinner was pretty good :) everyone thought the turkey tasted fine but I still thought it was off.. All the other stuff I made turned out great and I am pretty pleased! TONS of leftovers now!!
Ended up hanging out with a couple friends after my family left and played Anti-Monopoly with them. It was taking waaaaay too long to complete so I forfitted at 1:30am so that i could get home and sleep xD Hubby was up and waiting for me and seemed to enjoy his alone time lol
At 4dpo I was having stabbing type pains in my uterus, last night I was having af type cramping (pretty strong) just all around my hips and uterus and back. It seems to be gone now..

Ready- Thanks for sharing the link! I have been considering getting a cheap foot spa so this is a great excuse to get one ;)

Smommy- I don't habe anymore symptoms of the clomid anymore. It last only while I was on it and maybe the week after the last pill. I seem to be handling it pretty well :)

How is everyone doing??

Mrs- Your scan is in 4 days!!!!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab-fxd those are implantation symptoms! Happy ur meal went well!


----------



## Wishing_

Bab- fx & glad to hear everything went well on Thanksgiving.

Ready - I haven't tested yet. I did however ask my aunt who had 14 pregnancy but only 4 were successful about it and she says I may be pregnant. To wait about a week before I test. I'm still spotting but it's reddish. I been having pinching like feelings in my left breast. They're still normal (no tenderness or soreness). I've been having little cramps but nothing like af symptoms. I guess we'll see what's the outcome of it.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Wishing-do you always ovulate? It sounds like you it is your period just not as heavy because maybe you didn't ovulate. Anytime there is spotting like that for this long I would think it would be a period. 

Bab-So glad your thanksgiving went well. I cooked too, I love it. My turkey tasted funny too. I must admit that I don't really like turkey though. lol 

Ready-How are you, have you figured anything out about your dr yet?! Hope you had a great weekend. 

Smommy-how are you? When are you due again? Soon I think!! Yay any braxton hicks yet?

AB-I love your belly pic, yay you are close. I can't wait to see baby pics!! 

AFM-We had a great Thanksgiving and 4 1/2 days off. Dr apt is 3 days 3 hours away!! Yay I can't wait if you can't tell. DH is super excited too, he has been awesome here lately, doing dishes, helping with laundry and making sure I get to take my daily nap!! ;) I have been super tired and got sick a few times, I get sick when I don't eat on time and I forgot to eat the other day. I am ok as long as I eat! I am still down 4lbs so not sure where this belly is coming from lol Hope you all had a great weekend and have an awesome week. I can't wait til Thursday at 115!!! Yay!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BABTTC123

Mrs- I usually LOVE turkey!! Idk why it tasted and smelt bad this year for me :( 
I am excited with ya for your scan! I can't wait to see it!! :3

Afm- Having more af like cramps. 
dtd with hubby last night and produced a TON of watery cm!! Not only that but it was pretty amazing too xD
Had some indigestion, probably from the food I made and have been pretty grouchy lol! 
Today my boobs will get these random achy feelings once in a while. When I touch them they are fine :/


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab-u have some very promising sounding symptoms. When will u test?
Mrs-I'm super excited for ur appt. I can't wait to see some cute little u/s pics. 
Wishing-i agree with Mrs as far as the possibility that u may not have ovulated. 
Afm-I'm on cd 7 so just hanging around trying not to concern myself with too much ttc thoughts. I am going to call my old gyno to see if anyone is taking over her practice as my dr referred me to a gyno that isn't taking clients


----------



## BABTTC123

Well despite what my tracker says, I am 8 dpo. So I am going to try and hold off until Wednesday at 10 dpo. If nothing then I will try 12 dpo, if nothing again I will call my doctor and let her know :/
I am hoping these are symptoms but I remember a few months back when I jad similar symptoms to this and WASN'T pg lol Soooo I just have to wait a little longer!!

Have you looked around online to see if you can find a good one? 
That is what I had to do and I am mostly pleased with my doctor. She sure as hell gets things done!! :)


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ready glad you are calling your dr, hope you get the referral quickly. 

Bab-those sound like great symptoms, hope this is it for you. 

So I just got back from a funeral, one of my best friends, her sister was preg and found out at 18 weeks she didn't have enough amniotic fluid and the baby would pass away after only a few hours after birth. It continued to get worse and he ended up passing away before birth, while still in the womb so she went into labor on the 26th and the funeral was this afternoon. My heart breaks for this family and all they are going through, I can't begin to imagine the pain and heartache. Anyways I have to disconnect as much as I can so I don't go there with my pregnancy. Just sucks ya know.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab-I so hope u see 2 lines on wed!! Eeee sooo excited to hear about it. 
Mrs-that is devastating! I couldn't imagine going through something like that.


----------



## BABTTC123

That is terrible :( I had just seen a video on that condition. The people in the video had to give birth prematuely and sadly, due to the lack of amniotic fluid to strengthen the babies lung, even the doctors couldn't help to get him to breath so he eventually passed away. It sounded like it was a rare disorder but maybe not? 
As I am getting closer to acheiving my dream of being a mom I get more terrified about all that could go wrong during pregnancy!! 
Like, did any of you know that Green Tea basically inhibits folic acid?? And without folic acid you are at a MUCH higher risk for miscarriage D: 
I LOVE green tea and freaked out when I read this! So I have't touched any in a month lol


----------



## Mommy_DK

Mrs- That is so horrible..... My heart goes out to the families that are going through these tragedies lately. I went up to the hospital to see my bestfriend the day after thanksgiving ... She has been crying for weeks after she gave birth to her premature son. He is now on life support fighting for his life and because her and I are so close I felt like it was me ): I am trying so hard tho at the same time to disconnect in a way because I have to admit that although I have much faith in God it does draw me back a little. Hope you're getting through this touh time and filling your self with positive thoughts and energy ! :hugs: you look great!

Bab- I am very excited for you, I was hoping to come on and see that BFP but ok I can wait till Wednesday I suppose . Oh and yes I would stay away from the green tea just to be on the safe side 

I feel like crap for my best friend it is so upsetting and stressful to have to sit for DAYS and look at a newborn baby on life support ); I've been up to see her twice now and she is a wreck. It makes you wonder so much I mean my mind has been twirling like crazy since this has happened to someone so close to me. I am really starting to second guess weather or not I should go through with fertility treatments but then DH keeps telling me I need to have faith and I do have faith in God so I don't know ! Ugh so confusing and a little stressful


----------



## Mommy_DK

Ready- GLad you might be getting to any gyn at all, and Goodluck ! Have you and DH dtd yet? 

Wishing -Your aunt may be right! Hope she is Sorry if I missed it but have u tested yet ? If not when ?


----------



## BABTTC123

Too many sad stories :( I feel terrible for these families! 

Mommy- I caved and tested last night :BFN: 
but I am only 9 dpo.. Still feel like I am out though...


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab-u r still very early. Will u test again tomorrow or wait it out?
Mommy-sorry for your friend's baby, praying for them! 
Afm-I have just called and left a msg with the ob/gyn that IS accepting patients (someone at the hospital told me she wasn't) so hopefully I get a call soon to make an appt. Unfortunately, we have universal (not unfortunate but it's not as easy as just booking with anyone) so I have to wait as drs are overrun with patients. I can't just call, book and ask for treatment or testing. It's wonderful that we don't have to pay per visit but it sucks cuz we have no control. Even if I get in and ask for testing it could be months before I know anything. Dh and I are dtd and I'm trying to be casual but it's hard. I've added extra folic acid and coenzyme q10 to the mix of vitamins and supplements as they are supposed to help with blood flow (healthy lining) and egg health, plus I'm doing the femoral massage. I would just like to know what the actual issue is so I can focus on making that better as opposed to 5 different possible things.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Mommy-It breaks my heart to read about your best friends baby, I hope that he is better soon. It is hard to understand God's ways in times like these but we just have to trust that he has bigger and better plans. (not always easy) Try not to think about what if's for yourself, that is what I have to do, remove myself from the situation because I will go crazy. 

Bab-I had bfn on 8 and 9 dpo and my 10dpo bfp wasn't that big and fat! ;) fx this is it for you. 

Ready-I am sorry you are having such a hard time with the dr, I can't imagine how frustrating that can be. I know when I am ready for answers, I am ready for answers. I am not a patient person by any means. I know you like to have control too, so I am sorry you have to go through this. I hope you get answers quickly.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Two more days Mrs!!!!!


----------



## Mommy_DK

Mrs- That's exactly what I'm trying to do now.... I call and check in with her every day but just like you I will go crazy so injury keep telling myself that my situation can and will be different if I just put all faith and trust in God. I think it'll be good to find ways to stay busy and happy happy happy .And Two days until what ??! What did I miss?! Lol

Ready- It is hard not to go back and fourth between weather or not to keep nudging at it or just moving on. But, I have to make a decision and stick with it or I'll go nuts. Are your periods regular? If not 9 times out of 10 it is just an ovulatory disorder which is usually pretty simple to treat from what my specialist tells me. Now if you can just get an appointment ! I'm sorry scheduling an appointment is so difficult right now. 

Bab- Sorry about the bfn; that's good news that mrs shared! Hope that gave you some hope for the next few days ...? :flower: if not will you go on to round two? And did they give you the option of ovidrel if the first round doesn't work?

AFM- I'm gettimg anxious waiting for February to get here. I decided to do clomid one month before we want to concieve (March) like bab suggested. We actually have been dtd a lot lately but I know I won't get a bfp because of the anovulatory disorder according to my dr so I think we're ok. We have a lot going on for the holidays so hopefully with all of the Christmas plays/brunches/dinners and shopping time will fly by!


----------



## BABTTC123

Ready- I will probably end up testinf daily xD i am too weak!

Mrs- I can't remember.. Did you use an frer or a cheapy? 

Mommy- No she didn't mention it.. what is it?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mommy-I have a textbook cycle with all that should happen to indicate regular ovulation. Without an amh testing or an u/s to check my follicles there is no way to know for sure. At least if I had some signs that would indicate issues I would have something to go on. The only thing I have is a short (2 days) and fairly light (1 day of full blown bleeding,2nd day lightens) period BUT it's always been this way so again that's normal for me. So who knows!
Bab-my EVERYTHING is crossed...c'mon 2 lines!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mommy_DK

Ready- I wish I had the text book cycle! I hate not knowing when AF is coming . But then you can rule out anovulatory disorder? One down 4 to go right? I hated that feeling of not knowing too but you will find out soon OR you'll be like Mrs and fall pg before you even get to the point of needing meds! Keep going hun your almost there , P.S we are great wifeys for pushing through all of this mostly for our DHs.

Bab- Ovidrel is an HCG injection they sometimes give in conjunction with the clomid to increase stimulation so that you release a strong egg. Other times they give the injection after clomid hasn't responded.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I got a call back from the new ob/gyn and I have an appt January 15! Could that be any further away? And she said she was doing me a favour by booking me in so quickly. Oh well, I'll get through this cycle and see what happens.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

bab- I did the .88 test from Wal-Mart and to be honest I thought I saw lines on 8 and 9 dpo but I thought they were evaps so I just threw them away and didn't think much of it. SO on 10dpo with fmu I did the .88 test and for sure saw a line then with same fmu I dipped the frer and there was a line on it too, light but it was a line, even dh saw it! ;) Fx for you and I can't wait to see your two lines.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ready- I am so glad you have an apt FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is a little ways away but remember we just waited 5 weeks for ours and you gals seem to think it went by quickly!! I am sure the time will fly with Christmas and New Years!! You will be so busy that it will be like holy cow it is time for my apt!!!! ;) I am so happy for you. I can't wait to hear what is said. fx you get a bfp before that though and don't have to worry about going.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Mommy- tomorrow is our first dr apt and ultrasound!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mommy_DK

Ready- Yay!!! I know that seems far but with the holidays rushing in time should fly by . Fx you are pg before then! 

Mrs- Oh my goodness!!!! (= the first US are the most exciting! Waking up the mornings of my US felt like Christmas! So excited for you . Please come back and let us know how it goes! 

Bab- Any news yet hun ? I was reading somewhere that it sometimes takes a couple of months for the clomid to kick in so if not this cycle I'm sure it'll happen within the next two !ask your gyn about ovidrel and see if you can do both next cycle to kick it up a notch **Hugs**


----------



## Wishing_

Mommy - I haven't tested. The lines are busy so I am just going to keep calling so I can make an appt to be seen. I could walk-in whenever I want to do blood work. My aunt who had 14 pregnancy said to try testing or wait until it's missing for a week, exactly. I don't know I feel really discouraged. I still don't have any af symptoms. The spotting or whatever it is, is finally done. I don't know I don't want to think about it. Like I said I feel really discouraged and I feel blah.

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Mommy_DK

Wishing- I feel like that sometimes too but don't be discouraged there is still so much hope. Are you just seeing obgyn? Do they have a plan in motion like clomid/ovidrel or something ? It's so hard not to think about it! But hopefully the week passes quickly for you

I'm ok just trying to stay positive , relaxed , healthy, have faith and get through the holidays and onto the clomid experiment. We have so much shopping to do and I'm actually looking foward to it because it takes my mind off of Ttc . I'm also doing a lot of cooking for Christmas so Ill be super busy this month thank goodness . 

Still wondering if I should start clomid in January to let it soak in so that when March comes I have a greater chance . What do you girls think ? I know babs mentioned starting in February so I'm bouncing back and fourth ..... January or Feb? I read somewhere it could take up to 3 months to kick in .


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mommy- i would start in January just to make sure. 
Wishing-do u plan to test?
Mrs-less than 24 hrs and u can see little baba!!!!


----------



## Wishing_

I tested and it was a :bfn:
My gyn said to test before making an appointment. I'm so confused. I'm giving up. It is what it is I guess.


----------



## BABTTC123

I tested again this morning with a negative, but have had SHARP cramps off and on. 
I read that Clomid can give false pregnancy symptoms, or rather it makes af symptoms worst! lol
My boobs aren't sore at all so I am thinking af is on her way.

Mommy- I will ask my dr about ovedrill :) and I ovulated this cycle, just I think that since we missed my optimum day I didnt conceive :/ 
I am going to zip my mouth this next cycle and hope that hubby doesn't have issues again..

The reason I say February is because you shouldn't take it for longer than 3 consecutive months.. It can really mess up your cycle :/

Ready- HOORAY FOR AN APPOINTMENT!!!! It will go by fast with the holidays so you will be there at your new dr before long :3

Mrs- TOMORROW!!! Have you shared that you are pg with family or are you waiting until you have the scan pic??

Wishing- :hugs: sorry to hear about the bfn.. I know how it feels to be late and still get that :( 
If you stressed too much about ttc this cycle it could have made you ovulate late, or stressing about the symptoms during the 2ww can also make af late. 
But lets hope your aunt is right! <3


----------



## Mommy_DK

Bab- Yay! That's great at least you know you are O'ing ! And yea you kind of predicted you might have to wait until January for your BFP since you missed that day. Cheers to January's round of clo (~=. I may wait until February I'm going to read more on starting early . I really don't want to mess up my cycle any more than it already is.

Wishing- Sorry about bfn hun , don't give up yet 

Ready- I'm going to do some more reading up on starting early. What are you and the family doing for Christmas ? (If you celebrate) anything special? 


What's Are EVeryones plans for Christmas and new yrs??


----------



## BABTTC123

Mommy- I am going to my Grandmas for a annual Christmas eve party; this is my moms side so i get her out of the way lol. As far as Christmas day, I will probaby go to my dads house and spend it with him unless he wants to come to my place :)
New years, idk yet.. My boss might throw a party so I might join them depending on where I am at in my cycle.


----------



## BABTTC123

So I figured since I stock piled on tests that i should start taking them every morning until af hits or is late. 
Yet another bfn... I did the wandfo and dollar tree test. The stupid dollar tree test tends to show the indent where the line SHOULD be so I got a little excited until I realized that it wasn't anything special :/
I am feeling pretty out right now..
Still having sharp cramps.


----------



## Wishing_

I'm having a pinching feeling in my right ovary.

When is the :witch: supposed to come bab?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab-are the sharp pains taking ur breath away or like stretching? U still have time as far as a bfp. I didn't see a line until 11dpo with dd and by hcg bloods done 2 days after I figured my hcg at 11dpo was only 7! 
Mommy-I have a jam-packed xmas. It starts this Saturday with my husband's extended family xmas party. Next Saturday I have my xmas gift opening with my mom, stepfather and sister's family. Xmas eve Is gift opening witj my dad, stepmom and sisters. Xmas morning is at my house with dh and kids and then we go to my mom's for dinner where there are 25 of us (stepsiblings and kids). I finish it off boxing day with my inlaws. It makes for lots of food, drinks, fun and exhaustion. Lol


----------



## BABTTC123

Between Sunday and Wednesday. 
If Clomid gives me a regular cycle it is the 7th (Sunday) if not, it will be the 10th (Wednesday). Based on my dpo, it should be the 7th.


----------



## BABTTC123

Ready- The pain is enough to make me actually bend over and say "Ow!!!" nothing unbearable but enough to actually hurt! They last about 15 seconds each. I have a feeling in my fat pouch under my belly and above my crotch and on the right side it is a sore and actually it would be a good way to describe it as pulling sensation. I couldn't figure out what it was! 
It has only happened today. Still pretty horny and starting to feel jittery. Had that feeling a bit yesterday and getting it again today..


----------



## BABTTC123

Oh! and the cramps switch sides! It isnt just on one side but today it is favoring my right.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab-when dd implanted I felt it all! The day of implantation it felt like a tiny knife poked me and then dragged down from my belly button to my pelvic area. The next am I felt like I had done a serious ab workout. She implanted at 6dpo and from 8 dpo on it felt like there was a tiny person inside pulling some string very tightly connected from my belly button down to my bits. This mixed with burning nipples at 11 dpo made me buy a frer (ic's weren't showing) and poas.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ok so here is our baby!!!!!!!!!! I am measuring 8w3d which is perfect, thought I was 8w2d so right on schedule. Heart beat was 174 we are so happy. Dr said he will prob induce me at 38 weeks because of my high blood pressure but not before 36 weeks. We are just so happy right now! Perma smiles.
 



Attached Files:







Baby Burch.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mommy_DK

Bab- I have to agree with ready , during implantation And first few weeks of pg I felt cramping and sharp pains in the vag... Not sure why I was so sensitive.. I hope this round was it Bab! Keep testing at least until 11dpo since you stocked up on tests! Prayers going up again tonight 

Ready- Woohoo ! That sounds like so much fun! I love this time of yr the kids love Xmas and there are so many fun little things to do with them. My grandpa is having a big party at his job mostly for the kids where they meet Santa eat cookies till they turn into one and get face painting.. We are SO pumped for it! Lol Good thing you will be busy bee before you know it You'll look up and January will be here :happydance:

Wishing - When is AF due? Anymore spotting ?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Oh Mrs that is amaaazing!!! So happy for u guys and can't wait to hear the loveliness (and not so loveliness) that comes with pregnancy! Have u told ppl yet or will u wait until xmas? 
Mommy-that sounds fun! I love this time of year for sure. The kids are so fun to watch as they go through the different festivities. Its nice to have this big gap between my kids as ds gets to this older more independent age I get to start all over with dd. She has the ho ho ho Merry Christmas (sounds more like "mermy mismiss"...soo cute) down and is loving the tree and all of the lights/decorations. If these are the 2 joys I get in this life I will be beyond happy and feel so blessed.


----------



## Mommy_DK

Mrs- How'd I forget to write to you? Lol With the heart beat so high and the chart I'd put all my money on a girl! Lol yay!!! I am through the roof for you ! I am so glad she's measuring well and glad they have a game plan for safe delivery , have you guys thought of any names yet??


----------



## BABTTC123

Mrs- Awwwww!!!!!!! <3 <3 <3 I am beyond happy for you!!! When do they do gender scans? Will you find out or wait until birth??

Ready- Thanks for the encouragement :)
I keep thinking that I might be, but my boobs don't hurt at all! That seems to be a pretty common symptom for women and my boobs are 100% pain free!! 


Mommy- I am actually 11 dpo today. The tracker is wrong.. :'( but I am going to keep testing until 14 or 15 dpo. Then if AF hasn't shown I will get a blood draw to see what is going on. From there my dr will induce a period. 
Thank you as well for the encouragement! 
I guess we will just see what happens....


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hey gals thanks so much!! We will for sure find out the sex!! Name will be Bristol Eileen or Brantley Owen. Both middle names are family and first names we just like. We've told family and close friends we will reveal on New Years I'm trying to think of a crafty way to announce to fb world!! ;) 

Bab hope your bfp is coming in a few days!! 
Mommy feb will be here soon then will come baby March!! 
Ready your dad sounds too cute!! I'm hoping for a girl. Dh wants a boy first then a girl but of course we'll be happy with either!!


----------



## Mommy_DK

Ready- So freakin cute! How old is dd? P.S besides the fun with the kids and watching them light up I love that around this time of yr I have an excuse to pig out! Cookies pies cakes MMM. Lol But I am glad you are looking at the positive side of things, I have to keep reminding myself to do that . I hope you stay with us a while longer tho... You can't leave us now ! Lol


----------



## Wishing_

Next af is January 1. I had blood work done today. They told me to get it done before they see me. I'll get the results tomorrow.

Mrs - I'm so happy for you! I can't wait for the baby to start growing so it would become clearer!


----------



## Wishing_

:bfn:
I give up. To hell w/ this cycle.


----------



## BABTTC123

https://rs44.pbsrc.com/albums/f11/baghramm/Mobile%20Uploads/819_zps85672013.jpeg~320x480?t=1417831845https://rs44.pbsrc.com/albums/f11/baghramm/Mobile%20Uploads/20141205_180135_zps20abf264.jpg~320x480?t=1417831802

12 dpo, this is tonights test. I am pretty damn sure my eyes are messing with me because I could swear that I see a line but it could qlso be the shadow of where it is supposed to be..??
What do you all think??


----------



## Wishing_

I see the very, very, very, very faint line!


----------



## BABTTC123

I hope it is!! I looked again and the line is gone :( 
so idk if it's real or not..


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mommy-dd will be 2 Jan. 1. She is 2 going on 25 though lol. She gives me a run for my money. 
Mrs-i love the names! I say girl too. Dd hb was 179 at 8wks and I read that girls tend to be higher. Soooooo excited for u guys!
Wishing-sorry for the bfn! I feel ur frustration and now exactly where u r coming from. 
Bab-I see what u see. The line looks a little close to the control line. I hope I'm wrong...any more tests? Have u tested in the morning at all or just at night? How long was ur hold?
Afm-the xmas festivities start today with dh family. I usually really loom forward to it but I'm a little anxious because sil is pg that questions will be directed to me when we will ttc another. Hopefully it doesn't happen and I can just enjoy it.


----------



## BABTTC123

Ready- I tested again this morning after a 6 hour hold and THOUGHT I had seen a line on my wandfo. But it doesn't show in pics. 
The pee from last night was only 4 hour hold. 
I am just going to get some frer today and if they are negative tomorrow then to my doctors I shall go to induce af :/
I don't think they will bug you about ttc :) they will probably be too distracted by your sil and everything that is going on. Plus, if you just let them know that it is a touchy subject then that should stop em!
Hope all goes well there <3


----------



## Wishing_

9 days late. My boobs feel like they're slowly getting heavy but they still don't hurt. No sign of the :witch:. I'm confused..


----------



## BABTTC123

Wishing- I would get a blood test..
I am going to be getting one tomorrow because I am still having the sharp cramps, primarily on my right, but my FRER is negative :( 
I recently read that women with PCOS (Which I have) can have false negatives. I read a bunch of stories of women who didn't get a positive hpt until 4 months along and others who didn't have positive blood results either but had an ultrasound confirm pregnancy.
Soo.. you never know. I am really concerned about my cramps so I am going to encourage my dr to figure out what is going on.


----------



## Wishing_

I read the same thing, but I don't have PCOS (that I know of). I'll bring it up when I see them again Friday. I been feeling nauseous all day. Threw up once. & had a weird pressure feeling around my belly button. 

Fx crossed for the both of us. Dam these weird symptoms.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Bab-I hope this is it for you, I totally see the line!! Let us know what dr says!! 

Ready-How was your dinner with sil? Hope it went well. 

Wishing-I would say that bleeding was your af last week, esp since you are get bfn. 

Hope you all had a great weekend!!!!


----------



## Mommy_DK

Bab- I do see a very faint line but not sure if its shadow ..? Can't wait to see what ur dr says. Are u just going to gyn right now? I thought they had to do sonos before and after each round of clo? Let us know how it goes!

Wishing - sorry about confusing symptoms , I agree u should do blood test

Ready- My aunt (who is a couple of yrs older than me) is pg too ); about three months along and she decided to tell everyone during my grandfathers Xmas party... I am happy for her but I couldn't help but wish I was Able to deliver the same news . Then came the "so when are you guys going to have another?" Ugh! I wanted to cry but I just said "we're trying in March so we can have a Christmas baby" . this has to be our yr ready! Please please Lord! How'd the party go with your family??

Girls. I literally had a dream two weeks before my aunt came out with her news that she was pg and going thru troubles and yelling at her boyfriend...at the Christmas party not only did she tell me she was pg but she told me she was going through a lot of bs with her boyfriend. Then the other night I have a dream that I was looking into an incubator at my son outside and crying holding onto my DH telling me to let it out ); I think this dream came from talking to my bestfriend just before I went to bed. She was crying and telling me that they have to "pull the plug" now or wait for a miracle because her son is doing bad. I pray that's all that dream ment. Before that night I've had nothing but positive very clear dreams of me holding my son and bundling him up. So I'm going to stay positive and trust the lord. Praying that the lord sends me better signs in my dreams );


----------



## BABTTC123

Wishing- Go get a blood test! :D

Mrs- All my other tests have been negative so far :(

Mommy- I have no idea what I am supposed to do next. I called my doctor and left a message this morning and called 3 more times today. No answer. I am getting pretty frustrated. 
Other ladies are having 12 day follicle checks and I hadn't had any. I have also heard that I should be getting some sort of scan between rounds but my dr hadn't mentioned anything about that. I'm starting to think she is yet another dr who doesn't give a rats ass about her patients :/
That is awesme that you had the premonitionary dream about your aunt! 
I feel terribly for you friend :( hopefully God will surprise them and heal their baby!!
I agree that your dream was probably due to the bad news from your friend.. I don't think you will have any issues when you conceive again :)

I also had some baby dreams recently. One was from a few days ago and it was of a baby (mine) grabbing onto my face and trying to kiss but instead mouthing and drooling all over my cheek lol. 
The other was last night and it was ofe getting a bfp on an frer. I was super excited and realized that I hadn't planned how I would tell my hubby, so I tried to pull something together. Then my alarm had to snap me back into reality :/ ugh...

I have been feeling pretty ill today. Minor nausea, bad head ache, back ache, cramping off and on, so exhausted I could pass out, emotional etc... I have actually cried a few times today, but I think it is due to frustration mainly.


----------



## Mommy_DK

Bab- Yea the dr I see is pressing me about having to come in before during and after round 1 for blood work and sonos to make sure meds are working properly and to make 100% sure we're not pg before we move on to another round. I really hope you can reach the dr at least by tomorrow to get a plan going. I'm assuming they'd want to do higher dose of clo next (if ur not already on the highest) and or ovidrel. I think it'll drive u crazy trying to symptom spot while on clo , I've been reading how a lot of the side affects are like pg symptoms. But I'm hoping a blood test reveals you are pg! That dream you had, so detailed and real! I want more like that. And thank you for the encouragement about the bad dreams I need all of the positivity I can get *hugs*

Mrs- How's it going? I love the names you and DH picked! Very cute and different but not over the top different, perfect. I can't wait to get my bfp!


----------



## BABTTC123

Sooo... apparently I was scheduled to have a mid cycle progesterone test... My doctor just failed to tell me. They are going to do both an HCG blood and progesterone test tomorrow and then they said that I will probably be put on provera to induce my period if the hcg is negative.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab-that is frustrating!! I hate when u r trying to be patient and follow drs orders but then they screw up like this. I sooooo hope that hcg reveals that there is a little bean in there. I know nothing of clomid but ur symptoms sound great. 
Mommy-I'm so sorrt for ur friend. I hope a miracle will happen for them. Sorry u had to experience the "when r u having more" questions. Luckily no one said anything to me. I did talk to sil about it and she was supportive. I just hope it happens soon.
Wishing-I agree with Mrs as far as that being af last week. Sometimes weak periods are an indication of annovulation. Maybe call and ask ur dr?? GL 
Afm-husband and I are dtd and I'm putting it out to the universe. The new job I am in they renewed my contract for 3 yrs so I can breathe easy and enjoy the extra time I get with my kids.


----------



## Mommy_DK

Bab- Man , you'd think for all the money they get paid they'd at least be on top of things! Some of these drs can be so lax and careless sometimes. I'm glad you stayed on them and kept calling and at least you know for Round two , if you even need one <3

Ready- yep that dreded question. I Am just praying this clo works! I'm glad your sil is supportive. That's great you get more time with kids nd DH .

AFM = Like ready, DH and I have been going at it non stop! Idk what's gotten into him but he has been like a rabbit lately ..... Hope that means I'm getting sexier...? Lol but he hasn't been pulling out so I will be testing this month and prob January and February too at the rate he's going lol but I try to work out during the week to keep me busy + a ton of house cleaning so I'm doing pretty good keeping my mind off of ttc and time is flying !


----------



## BABTTC123

Ready- I hope so too! I am starting to get more pessimistic though.. Took my last frer this morning with a bfn :/ 
I also don't have really any symptoms anymore other than being extremely fatigued! Yesterday and today I have been unbearably sleepy. Almost fell asleep at work yesterday and today I strongly contemplated staying home because I just don't have an ounce of energy. 
My temps dropped from 98.49 to 97.89. Not sure if that means anything at all, but for a while my temp was rising like crazy! You can see my chart by clicking my tracker...

Glad to hear that you and hubby aren't letting the Holidays hinder your attempts to ttc ;) 
Keep busy so we can see another bfp in a few weeks!!

Mommy- My Doctors assistant even said that she has some unique methods lol she is getting used to it but swears that they seem to work... 

I wonder if your hubby secretly wants a girl  hehe
Hopefully he doesn't lose this drive by the time March rolls around!! I am hoping for that little boy for ya!!


----------



## Smommy013

Bab- Im sorry about your bfn. Hopefully, it's just to early! How many cycles of limit are they going to do

Wishing- have you got the blood test?

Ready- congrats on the renewal!!! 

Afm- 32 weeks and 3 days. I, taking exams as of right now. I'm just trying not to go into premature labor during all thus stress!


Sorry I have been Mia, 3rd year of law school, a 4 year old d pregnacy will def take up a lot of time!


----------



## Mommy_DK

Smommy- Comgrats on your 32 week mark and law school!! My DH just took his LSAT last week and we're waiting on his results! Hope the stress isn't beating you too bad.

Bab- Lol I want my little boy too and I know he doesn't want a girl , I think he figures since I haven't taken the clomid we are in the clear lol. I hope he has the same drive by March too or I will just have to force it out of him! Haha , Did you do your blood draws yet? I'm so anxious for you!


----------



## Smommy013

Mommy- I hope he does well!


----------



## BABTTC123

Smommy- Almost there!! I am super excited for you! You will be holding you sweet baby in your arms in no time <3 
My doctor wants to do 3 cycles and then take a break for a month or two. Reason for the break is that she doesn't think that my husband smoking pot is affecting his fertility. I do. So we all came to an agreement that we will try 3 rounds as is and if we don't conceive then he has to quit smoking pot and get a semenalysis! (btw, marijuana is legal here..) 
Anyways, I just want a baby. My hubby knows not to smoke near me and when we have a baby he knows that he won't be able to smoke nearly as much and might have to quit then anyways because I will probably gripe about it lol He doesn't really smoke much at all now, maybe one bowl per week? 
I know people who go through numerous bowls per day and i just can't understand how they do it! lol

Mommy- I got my arm poked and they took blood for HcG and Progesterone. It actually hurt this time :'( idk why... I think the lady was just being rough but she was nice otherwise. 
Anyways, I find out within a week what the results are. I would think that it should only take a day.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Smommy-good on you for doing law school and pregnancy! I can't believe that u r that close already. I can't wait to hear about it all when it happens. I wonder if ab75 has had her baby?
Mommy-good luck to dh!
Bab-I totally get where u r coming from. Dh beer and coffee consumption have caused me to have many discussions with him about ttc and being healthier. 
Afm-I'm 2 or 3 dpo which means if a bfp should happen it would be right before xmas. I will have to test next Saturday as we have an xmas party to go to and I don't want to have drinks if something is going on in there. 
Ps-this is me trying to just enjoy the holidays and not think about it! Lol


----------



## BABTTC123

Ready- Fx you will be doing ALOT of explaining as to why you can't drink ;) 

afm- Bloods came back. HcG negative, progesterone was reallllllyyyy low.... They were supposed to call me back later to explain what is going on/what my next orders are, but haven't yet. I heard from them at like 8:00 this morning and that was it. Oh well.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab-have u had progesterone checked before and if so has it been low?


----------



## BABTTC123

Yeah, just once last month. It was also low. My OPK's showed that I ovulated so I am really confused... I know it is supposed to drop to trigger a period, but nothing is happening.


----------



## Mommy_DK

Ready- Thanks! Hope he gets in so we can get the heck out of MD, the school he would be going to is in PA yay! I hope you get the bfp ! Next month is your appointment woot woot!! Can't wait for them to get started with you, if you even need them 

Bab- Me and DH use to smoke SO much when we conceived our youngest two! I am actually starting to wonder if we're having a hard time TTC because I stopped completely. My dh like yours kept smoking but only once in a while and I had him get the sperm analysis thinking it was causing a problem and his count is higher than average so like the de said it wasn't affecting anything. Just thought I'd share that with you <3 

I'm wondering if maybe you just didn't catch the egg when it dropped because of the time ? I remember you mentioned you didn't get to dtd during the LP surge. I wonder if your dr wants to test DH and run other tests before more rounds of clo? Although I'm hoping it's really just because of the timing and this month will be it! :happydance:

Afm Girls, my kids are leaving me for the weekend to go to bush gardens and church meeting in Virginia ): a part of me is so excited I get a break because I am with my kids all day everyday (except when the oldest two are in school) and I only get a break a handful of times a yr so it'll be nice to hang out and go shopping and do dinner with DH . BUT I have a little anxiety when their gone ... Ok a lot. Lol I don't like the thought of them riding in the car far away or going to crowded places without me . So , this weekend will be a fun relaxing stressful panic type of weekend for me and DH will just be annoyed that I am nervous. Lol but I need to try to just relax because with March coming soon  I need to be as stress free as possible !


What is everyone getting into this weekend?


----------



## BABTTC123

Mommy- Thank you for sharing! 
I am just soo worried that anything could hinder our attempts more than they already are :(
I personally think it was just timing for us.. I hope this time we can get it!

That sounds like fun!!! I would try to relax and enjoy it rather than stress about the kids, I am sure they will be fine :)
Is a relative watching them?

Afm- AF came on her own! FF seems to know my body better than I do because this was FF's projected start date for me. 
My doctor had told me I SHOULD have a 28 day cycle, but I am fine with this. 
Sucky thing is, I think I have strep throat so I am heading to the doctors and possible get antibiotics (If I have it). Not sure if that will affect Clomid??


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hey gals!! 

Bab-I hope you feel better soon, I agree with the timing, I think that is what it is. Also if af came, that could explain progesterone so low. I do think they need to do a 7dpo test on it though, be sure to demand that when you see gyn again. It just assures them that you did ovulate and if you are going to be taking clo, you want to know that you did O and not wasting your months on it, with out additional help. May need to take progesterone like I do. 

Mommy-Try to enjoy your time, I can imagine that it would be stressful not being able to watch over your children. Although mine will have to go to daycare. This may sound selfish but I enjoy my job and look forward to purchasing the agency and I can't take time off to stay at home. with My personality I don't think I can be a stay at home mom, it is a lot of work. Bless those of you that do, I think it will be easier to work vs staying at home. 

Ready-That is the position I was in, we were having a big bonfire on Saturday and I needed to test on Friday to know if I could drink and I also needed more progesterone if I got the bfp. Fx this is your month. I truly can't wait to see your two lines!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 

Ab-how are you holding out??!! Not much longer if you haven't already gone!!! 

Smommy-getting so close!!!!!!!! Can't wait to see pics! 

AFM-I have been so sick, i was so sick ALL day yesterday. I talked to the dr and he told me to take Unisom, it is a sleeping pill but holy mosses, it has been a life saver so far today. I have gotten sick every morning for about 1 1/2 weeks now. I worry about getting dehydrated, since I can so easily. I try to drink 10-12 glasses of water a day, per dr request. I still have lost about 4-5lbs but my jeans aren't fitting right, they are unbuttoned right now. I guess my body is just shifting and changing even though I haven't gained any weight. Crazy how this pregnancy thing works. Hope you all have a great weekend and I am hoping to sleep mine away and do ABSOLUTELY NOTHING!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## ab75

Still here, home birth kit got delivered yesterday. Had growth scan today and he is going to be about 9.5 lb. Hoping he stays in until 16th as that is when I am allowed home birth from.

Hope you are all well xx


----------



## BABTTC123

Ab- my goodness he is a healthy boy!! Fx that he doesn't get impatient <3 

Mrs- I left a message with them today stating that I want some detailed instructions and to be able to talk about futher options. I hope they have some good answers for me :3
Sorry to hear about being sick :hugs: after my doctors appointment today I plan to do the same thing, just sleeeeeeeeeep lol
I would think it is a good sign that your body is already adjusting, right?


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ab-hope he holds off for a few more days!!!!!! 

Bab-I am hoping that is it!! Let me know when you get answers!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ab-that is so exciting! U will love the home birth (maybe not the birthing part lol)! 9.5 lbs is a good sized boy. Can't wait to hear of his arrival. 
Bab-how did the dr visit go?
Mrs-glad u have some relief from the nausea. It makes the day hard when all u feel like is puking. I kept losing weight but as my uterus expanding my pants got tight. It only gets bigger lol.
Mommy-a move would be nice. I totally get what ur saying about the kids. I love having a break but hate when they are gone. 
Afm-getting ready for my xmas with my mom and sisters fam tomorrow. Gifts are wrapped and under the tree, food is bought...now just to clean and tidy the house! Sooo excited!


----------



## BABTTC123

I don't have strep but I DO have laryngitis caused from a bad cold. The cold is what is irritating my throat and glands and it made me completely lose my voice :'( 
I have been refraining from TRYING to sing Christmas songs all day! lmao!! 
Well I got my clomid and I start it tomorrow fo round #2 at 150 mg! This is going to hurt #_#


----------



## Wishing_

Quick update. I'll read the old posts when i get back. 

My gyn appt was yesterday. I'm not pregnant & it may have been because i didn't O. But the hubby is shooting out blanks. He's upset about it. He has an appt w/ a specialist in a few minutes.


----------



## BABTTC123

Wishing- :hugs: sorry to hear about that :( 
I am terrified of finding out if my hubbies swimmers are healthy.. I don't want to hear the bad news, yet at the same time it would be good closer for me.. I know that my husband wouldn't be as adiment about taking meds as I am. He rarely takes his multivitamins and zinc as it is! 
I hope that it is just an easy fix for you two <3


----------



## Wishing_

Ab - I can't wait to hear about the home birth! I thought of doing it whenever I get my bfp. Please let us know how it goes!

Mrs - Why don't you buy those pregnancy lolly pops that helps with the nausea? It would be a good treat for you & the baby.

Bab - Girl get ready! I'm not sure what all the side effects of clomid is but from what you already expierence be prepared for anything! Fx that this round works.

The weird thing is he takes all of the pills (B12, folic acid & vitamin C). He is so bummed out. He went late to the specialists so they had to reschedule for Monday evening. He didn't want me to go... All this time we thought it was me because I'm like a medical mystery. Always having something wrong. From my stomach problems that still can't be explain, my weight that barely changed (I'm always between 144-150, which is bizarre to me) and the gagging which I believe is just reflex but I have medicine for it. I just don't take it because it's supposed to be taken before breakfast and I normally don't eat breakfast. He has been spacing out. I Googled for some vitamins that should help but I don't want him to take anything yet until the doctor runs more tests to see what exactly is going on. I don't want to make it worse. He literally wants to be like the Douger family, 19 kids and counting. He must be insane because I'm not popping out all of those kids! haha. I think my vajayjay would stop working after the fourth one or something. He is okay with adoption if it's our last option. I'm not sure how to comfort him right now... Any ideas/suggestions?


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Wishing- I am so sorry to read this, one of my best girl friends went through this and they ended up adopting. It was a rough road but they made it and have a strong marriage. I hope the best for you guys. At least now you know and can move forward on the next steps. 

Bab-so sorry you are so sick, hope you are feeling better! How is round 2 of clomid treating you?! 

Ready-how was your weekend? Did you hae a Christmas dinner this last weekend? Dec is almost over and then your apt!! 

Mommy-Hope you and the kids had a great weekend. 1/2 way through dec, just a little while longer. 

AFM-I was very sick this weekend, almost went to the ER, I am not one to go to the ER unless I am dying. I was just scared for the baby and dehydration. I couldn't even keep water down, it was horrible. I even asked dh to come home early from work to be with me. I called the dr this am and they are getting me a rx for zofran so hoping this helps. I lost 3lbs Sat from being so sick. I hope you all had a great weekend and it is my last full week of work, yay!! I only work mon and tues next week! So excited. I hope this week goes quickly. 10 weeks on Tuesday!


----------



## BABTTC123

Wishing- the first round made me EXHASTED while taking it and I had mild nausea and head aches. 
I am hoping it isn't as bad this round but I think it will be worst because it is a higher dose :/
I hope things work out for you and hubby!!

Mrs- So far this round is going well, but I am only on my 2 night (going on 3rd.) sooo the side effects should start very soon!
I am still sick, but I am doing better today! I lost my voice on Thursday and it was completely gone Friday and Saturday. It is now almost back to normal but I am hacking up a storm. Ick.. lol
I hope that the meds work and help you to keep some food down! You need to get that food in ya for the baby :)


----------



## Mommy_DK

Wishing- So sorry to read about hubby's swimmers. It isn't fun hearing of having any kind of medical problems and can be so frustrating . I hope it's something simple that they can fix . Fx for you guys hun !

Mrs- It really sucks when you can't keep food down :/ I use to have to eat , drink half a cup of ginger ale while eating and then 
lay down for 30 min after a big meal to keep the nausea down. It was a whole routine I had for the first two months in.... It gets better I promise! Have you and DH started shopping yet?! 

Ready- I'm glad you guys are having fun getting ready for Christmas! I know the kids are so pumped up ! Do you tell the kids that Santa comes early to drop gifts ? Just wondering because putting the gifts under the tree early seems like a good idea 

Bab- Sorry you aren't feeling well hun, airborne always helps me get threw my colds and sickness and has actually prevented me from getting sick at all so far I take it every other day . Cheers to the second round! What days are you suppose to dtd??

I had a wonderful weekend with DH , we had a great time shopping despite the SUPER long lines we had fun just being together with a little quiet time. We got all of the gifts wrapped and house decorated , now we just have some cleaning and grocery shopping to do. We decided to do dinner at home this Christmas just the five of us so I'm going to make a big feast and rent some movies for us to just relax at home yay!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab-hopefully this round you feel better to get pg and then feel like crap for a few months lol. 
Mrs-sorry u r feeling so poorly. I had to tell myself its because its a good strong pregnancy...just get through. It was awful! It did pass and then I felt better. A couple more weeks and hopefully u will feel better. 
Mommy-santa gifts arrive while the kiddies are in bed xmas eve. I cant leave gifts out for ds or he drives me crazy! 
Afm-I'm about 7dpo and am pretty sure I have a uti. If i was further along maybe i would be hopeful that it was pg but a tad early for that lol. The wknd was fun and we had a great time. We ate great food (apps only), drank wine and really just enjoyed the night. The kids got lots of loot...and so did we. Bring on the holidays!!


----------



## Mommy_DK

.


----------



## Mommy_DK

I tested tonight and it was negative ! Can't beleive how excited I was to see that negative! Lol It feels so backwards haha 

Waiting- You should test anyways ! Never know


----------



## BABTTC123

Mommy- We are supposed to dtd the 23rd-30th. Soo all of the end of the year xD 
Hubby surprised me last night.. My period ended shorter than normal (for me but I think this is normal for others) and so apparently it put him in the mood. It was amazing because he was so passionate and actually took charge which is what I prefer. I am naturally a bossy person, so I pay the bills and manage all that good stuff lol It is a refreshing change when he controls the bedroom 

Ready- I hope so! I an fine with feeling sick if it comes with a good reason :3
I agree with mommy, don't count yourself out yet! But don't test too soon. I would wait until you are late to test and in the mean time have fun! 

AFM- Feeling the clomid now xD I passed out pretty early last night and I am having a very sluggish morning now... Not too excited about the day, but I need to work. I need to enter everyones hours for the pay period and need to find a way to make up for missing 2 and a half days of work last week. It makes a pretty big indent on my check :(


----------



## Smommy013

Wishing I'm sorry to hear about your news. 

Babs well at least the clomid is putting you on a cycle. Easier to track when you know you will O.
Mommy- sounds like you had fun with DH. I need a date night something bad myself! 

Mrs- I hope you start feeling better soon no fun!
Ready- I hope you don't have a UTI. Those things suck something serious!

Ab- good luck on your home birth!


----------



## kimgreg1021

Ok so i had a m/c in sept 13 periods were irregular for months then from august til October 2014 they were spot on. I havent had a period since october 25th but my cycles have been somewhere around 37 days. According to my "My days" app i should of had a AF 12/1/2014, but on 11/30/14 i had EWCM and of course BD. I've taken 3 hpt and all BFN i don't know if it was just to soon or what. But since Saturday 12/13/14 i have had sinus infection i had a little cramping a few days before that. I get hot flashes and i can't keep any food down. ( TMI sorry, not vommiting, using bathroom) i have a yucky taste in my mouth but that can be caused from the stuffy nose and sinuses. I have bright blue veins on my chest with lines leading straight to my nipple. ( but i am fair skinned, just never really took notice before it that was always there or not) I would just like some opinions of what you think....could i be pregnant or am i just symptom searching....


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Welcome Kim- Have you tested again with in the last day or two? Even if you O'd on 11/30 and you have a normal 14 day luteal phase then you should have started Sunday-today, depending on actual O day. I would test again and if bfn still call your doctor and see if they can get you in for bloods and then maybe jump start your period if it is bfn. Best of luck and I hope this is your bfp. Sorry to read about your mc, those are awful.


----------



## kimgreg1021

thanks...i havent tested since saturday. I'm probably going to make an appt next week if i get a bfn this week. Im going to try and test tonight when i get off of work and praying for a BFP. yes MC are awful i went through depression and gained a bunch of weight hense the reasons for my periods being wacked out for a while. Ive done the ovidrel shot and the femara, this journey is so up and down, never have i imagined it would be this hard ttc. it sucks.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hi Kim-I agree with Mrs as far as testing and seeing the dr.


----------



## kimgreg1021

Just tested looks like a bfn :(...not giving up though!!


----------



## BABTTC123

Smommy- I agree! :) 
How have you been lately??

Kim- :wave: Hi!! 
Sorry to hear about the bfn.. Hopefully it turns positive soon! 

Afm- I had the hardest time waking up today. Holy cow! Still feel like I could pass out at any second. 
Last night I had my first vision symptoms of Clomid. Not too bad, just felt high xD
I finished my final dose of round #2 last night so in a week I should ovulate! Starting my OPK's today!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Kim-did u test this am?
Bab-yay for opks and ov time! Lots of xmas bding!!!
Ab-I'm assuming u had that sweet little baby as u have been mia...maybe ur just lurking? Can't wait to hear about it any which way. 
Smommy-that clock is ticking...ur sweet little one will be here before u know it. 
Wishing-how are u making out? Been to see the dr?
Mommy-are ur kids wound for sound waiting on the big guy? My ds is starting to vibrate lol.
Afm-about 10 dpo and haven't poas yet. This would be the 1st time in 14 months I have waited this long. I ordered tests online over a wk ago and they still haven't arrived so I'm avoiding the dollar store until they do. Af is due mon or tues. Nothing is telling me there is a bean cooking in there and I'm trying not to obsess. My appt is in a few wks and trying to be patient. I can't believe xmas is only a wk away. My dd turns 2 Jan 1st so planning her party right now. She looooves Minnie Mouse so thats the theme.


----------



## ab75

I'm still here, still waiting lol. Everything is here and ready. Just waiting on my boy now.
Hope you are all ok and looking forward to Christmas. 
I am organised, all wrapped. Girls are excited already xx


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hi Ab! I so thought he would have been here but good boy for listening to mama and staying put. 
Afm-last night I started obsessing (really? Me?) And decided to go get a couple frers as I have weekend events that may involve drinking. Ive had my regular symptoms plus I had the uti and weird bowel issues with lower back pain, little spasm around my hip flexors and biiiitchy! I've been peeing like crazy but I figured that was the uti. I POAS AND......
 



Attached Files:







20141219_065947-1.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kimgreg1021

readynwaiting- congrats on your BFP! I havent tested since my last post, still no AF and no signs of her showing herself. I really wish that she would just show up so i can try again. Its so frustrating, and had a mini melt down at work talking to my boyfriend about all this. Still trying to be positive though.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Kim-sorry u r feeling down, I totally get it. How long have u been ttc?


----------



## BABTTC123

Ready- OMG!!!! I knew it!!!!! You just got your Christmas wish!! :D
:dance: Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!

ab- Do you plan on having someone record your home birth? 
I have seen lots of videos and it seems to be a pretty common thing :)
Who all will be there??

Kim- Hang in there hun! Do you use opk's or chart bbt?


----------



## BABTTC123

Afm- I have been all sorts of exhausted from this clomid still lol
Not complaining really, just suuuuppppeeeeer tired.... 
Yesterday morning my boss wanted me to bring her keys to her at the company storage unit because she forgot them. So I start driving and then space out and seem to think that I am going home. I pass the storage unit and then snapped out of it and went there, but it was still pretty weird for me to do lol

Started my opk's for this cycle which are still light, but I have a good feeling about all of this! I ovulated last time so I am positive I will have a good ovulation this time!
Hubby and I have been refraining for bd.. He wants to make sure he is in the mood when the time comes. I'm still going to try and not force him to do it and to not tell him when I O. 
Fx this round works!


----------



## ab75

:wohoo::wohoo: Ready, huge congratulations, how exciting to get an early Christmas present like a BFP. So happy for you :wohoo::wohoo:

I won't be recording the birth, didn't do it with the girls. Will just be me and dh and the on call midwife(if she gets here on time,lol) and the girls will be here, kind of hoping I have him at night so that they can wake up to a surprise, but if it is daytime they are fully prepared for what happens, I like to tell them things so that they won't get frightened. xx


----------



## BABTTC123

I am pretty excited for you!!
Show I am guessing that he could arrive literally at any time now??


----------



## kimgreg1021

we started trying April 2013. Got pregnant within 3 months of TTC but m/c in September.


----------



## kimgreg1021

bab- I don't chart, i've tried a few times but can never get the hold of it, I do use an app thought to track AF and ov dates. Can i ask how long you have had PCOS and how did the dr diagnose you? When i went to the fertility doc he did an u/s and said it looked like i had it but when they ran all the tests i came out okay. I kinda just chalked it up to the weight gain though.


----------



## ab75

Thanks. Yip any time. dd1 was 34+5, dd2 was 38+5 and I am now 37+3 so getting impatient lol xx


----------



## Mrs. Burch

HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ready!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What the heck I am so freaking excited right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! have you called dr or taken any more tests??!!!! OMG OMG CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 Merry freakin Christmas to you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You have no idea how excited I am for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ready- you started this thread 1 year ago, we have been together this whole time! It took you 12 months and me 13 months!! I am so freaking excited and I'm crying with such joy for you. I know the struggle you have been through, switching jobs, working to eat healthier (your words ;) ), stressing over dh's habits, being thankful for what you have and worried about your age. I am just so over joyed that you have been blessed with your wishes. You have your dream job with an awesome 3 year contract and your 3rd baby on the way!!! So so very happy for you girl!!!


----------



## Smommy013

Oh my gosh!!! Congrats ready!!!!!!


----------



## Smommy013

Babs I'm doing goods. 33 + 6 so I'm just chugging along.

Ready- when do you go to the doc?


----------



## Wishing_

Ready - crongratz!!
Kim - welcome & fx that you get your sticky bean.
Mrs - how are you feeling? 
Bab - anything yet? W/ getting near O time, any sign or positive strip?
ab -I'm excited forayou! At any time the baby can come!
sm - just a little longer more & you'll be holding your baby.

afm - he missed his appt. His next one is on Monday. We haven't bd in over a month. Still no sign of the witch coming. At this moment I don't care anymore. My last final is this Sunday & the semester ends! I'm excited for that. We went out last night to celebrate my aunts birthday early (it's on Monday )& boy were we out of place! It turned out her dance class was there. They did sooooooo many tricks, while the hubby & I tried to get into the rhythm of salsa songs. I have never felt like a fake spanish chick in my life until yesterday, lol.


----------



## BABTTC123

Kim- I was diagnosed at 16 or 17 years old... I am almost 24 now. 
PCOS is truly an endocrine disorder and cysts are just a symptom. 
If it is a mild case your hormones could be fine. The only way then to diagnose would be to see how many symptoms you have.
You can look up the symptoms and see if they match :)

ab- at least you are almost there! He will arrive in no time!!

Mrs- You feeling any better??

smommy- I forget, what are your plans for delivery??

Wishing- Glad to hear you semester is almost over!! School can be tedious!
Hopefully your hubby doesn't forget his appointment this time!!

Afm- No signs of O yet. Lines are moderately dark, so still negative. 
I have been more hungry lately and have also been horny xD 
Pretty excited for this round!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Thanks ladies! I'm still in shock as I figured it was just another month with nada. I can tell u each pregnancy has presented differently. At this time with dd my boobs were burning and the stretching and pulling was very noticeable. My boobs are more sore today then they were yesterday but nothing like dd. And no stretching or pulling, I am achey and crampy and have been having these weird spasms around my ovaries (or where I think they are). I was focused on the uti and attributed most things to that. I have taken a dollar tree test with 3mu and there was a line and of course my ics just came in the mail so i peed on one and there is a line. I bought a 2 pack Of cb digis and will use one on wed and give it to dh for an early xmas gift. Fx'd this bean is in it for the long haul. 
Mrs-thank you, i feel ur excitement. It's exactly how I felt when u and smommy and ab got ur bfps. 
Bab-This is ur month lady!! Clomid sounds like what pg hormones do to u. Hold out on dh so he's a stallion when it counts.
Wishing-have for school being done for now! And the salsa party sounds like a good time. I love to dance. 
Ab-u r sooo close, I just can't believe how fast that went. 
Smommy-a few more weeks and ur time will come too. Are u nervous at all about birth?
Kim-that is frustrating. Before dd I had a mc and an ectopic. It seemed like everyone else was getting pg and having babies and I couldn't make it happen. I felt the same way the past 14 months.


----------



## Renaendel

I know I have been absent since my last misscarriage but I had to come in and wish Mrs burch and Ready a HUGE congratulations.


I am so psyched for you both


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Thanks Ren! I have been quietly lurking on your journal keeping up to date on you lol. I really hope this new go around works for you. When you spend all this time pouring out your heart and sharing the trials and tribulations with people you have never met but get to know quickly all you want is for them to have their wish granted. I wish I could wave my wand and make it happen for everyone on here.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Here is a comparison pic from yesterday to today.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20141220_1.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 10


----------



## BABTTC123

Ready- those lines look great! Just one day and they are already THAT much darker?? I do believe that baby is here to stay :3


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I hope so Bab! Now I need to see your New Year bfp!


----------



## BABTTC123

I hope it happens this round :3 
my opk's are getting darker so O should happen any day!


----------



## Renaendel

BABTTC123 said:


> I hope it happens this round :3
> my opk's are getting darker so O should happen any day!

sweet looks like we are just a day off on cycle day babs. I hope you get great follies this month.


----------



## BABTTC123

Me too!
I need to schedule my blood draw soon.. They didn't mention a scan but I think that is because we are trying to keep this all paid by my insurance and don't want to alert them since my insurance doesn't cover fertility. 

Do they have you on anything right now?? 
You have been trying for soooo long and it's about time you get a sticky bean where it needs to be!


----------



## Renaendel

I am on Femara again this month. (Like Clomid) but better for my health situation. And if my follies are on the left this month a trigger shot to make sure they all pop rather than just one.


----------



## BABTTC123

What is the difference between Clomid and Femera?

Are both of your tubes okay or did the first ectopic damage one? 
I remember reading about that in your blog but I can't remember if they were able to save it.. 


afm- I am pretty irritated tonight. 
I have this friend, kind of, who likes to rub stuff in my face. To be specific, she is EXTREMELY fertile and brags about it all the time and knows that I have PCOS and need assistance with ovulating. 
Anyways, she just messaged me tonight saying that she is pregnant and was even on birth control. When I didn't reply she decided to try calling me. THANK GOD i was at a work christmas party and just told her I would call her back. Now, I am not close to her. We don't talk much normally so there really is no reason for her to be doing this. 
I went ahead and replied to her message and I am being nice because I would want people to be nice to me even if they felt differently. She decides to go on and talk about the pregnancy and tells me that I should accompany her to her ultrasound. 
REALLY???
She is trying sooo hard to piss me off and make me feel like shit, which it is working but I am not showing it to her. 
I don't get why she is doing this!!
I guess just to be a bitch??
Anyways. I had to rant. 
I am happy for people when they get pregnant, yes I am a bit jealous but still happy. Though for her, I am irritated and wondering why she had to be dumped into my life. 
I am too nice to stop talking to her completely though I really should.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab-I would say your "friend" is jealous of you and so to make her feel better this is what she does. People that bully or make others feel bad is because in some part of their life it is happening to them. Feel bad for her that she isn't totally happy but don't you dare let her make you feel bad/sad/angry. 
Your time will come and that will piss her off and she will probably make comments about your size or whatever.


----------



## BABTTC123

Probably.. I can see her making snide comments about how big I am when I get pg. 
Ugh..


----------



## Wishing_

Bab - I would have told her off in a somewhat nice way. You should tell her that you're happy about her bfp but right now you're focusing on you and trying to get a bfp... Idk.

So right now I'm feel bloated and pressure like in my pelvic area. I have 12 more days until af should come, if it comes. Still no signs of af. My nips seems sensitive but everything else is normal. I jusst been getting this weird pain in my pelvic and vajayjay. I feel like making another appt but they seen me way to many times already... I'll just wait till af comes or something. 3 weeks late...
And I realized I'm so not ready for this final today! Would it be wrong to cheat? hehe


----------



## Renaendel

Ohh your friend. I would just be upfront with her and let her know that while you are happy for her, and will be there for her, going to the ultrasound may be too much for you right now. It seems weird that she would ask you to go. An ultrasound is very personal. What about the baby father?

Femara was designed as a breast cancer medication, but it has the effect of almost total estrogen suppression. Where Clomid is like 70%, femara is around 97%. That is one reason why it can make a person ovulate where Clomid has failed. It has a smaller half life so it leaves the body before conception where Clomid does not. It has fewer side effects with cervical mucus as well because of this. The down side is that you won't always get as many follicles on it as you do on Clomid, but the ones you have tend to be Larger. The cost for 10 pills for five days was around 22$. OBs are comfortable with Clomid becuase it has been around for years but you often have to go to an RE for femara. Though some OBs will prescribe it.


----------



## BABTTC123

Wishing- Good luck on your final!
Hope these signs are a good one :3 did you and hubby manage to bd with all the studying you've had to do?

Ren- As far as my "friend" goes... She is with ber fiancé and neither of them work. They are welfare royalty lol but they do pretty well regardless and are always getting new stuff. Anyways, there is no reason why her fiancé can't accompany her which I am sure he will do. 
As far as femara.. It's funny how these things are originally made for one thing and then end up working for another! I heard that Clomid was originally created as a birth control and ended up working just the opposite lol


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hey glas!! Hope you all had a great weekend! 

Ren-so glad to see you back, thanks and I hope this is it for you. Keep us updated, please. I can not wait to see your bfp and have been quietly lurking on your page. 

Bab-Ugh I am not good with people like that. I tend to just say how I feel and it just comes out, nice or not. I am sorry she is doing this to you. I would just cut her off. You have told her congrats now time to move on. Did you O this weekend? Fx this is your bfp!!!!

Wishing-If you and dh haven't bd all month then I wouldn't think it is preg and if he is "shooting blanks" then I would def think it isn't preg. You may talk to your dr about jump starting af. Or even get back on birth control to get you regular again so you can get your cycles figured out. Hope his apt goes well today and they figure something out. 

Ready-that is awesome progression, I am so excited for you!! 14 months omg too long! I can't wait for you to tell dh, I can't believe you have kept it from him this long, I would be dying. lol 

Ab-do we have a new baby yet??!!! 

AFM-well weekends tend to be my worst for MS. I was sick all weekend. We did do announcement pics which I am so excited about. My huge family Christmas was yesterday and we announced it to all of them (about 50 or more). "Santa" had a gift for Baby Burch and everyone was like is this for real!! lol It was fun. I am so excited for Christmas, dh and I are going to Branson staying at a hotel, I got the king suite with a jacuzzi tub!! And we are going to dinner and a show! That is going to be our Christmas to each other. I am just excited to spend time with dh alone. I hope you all have a great Christmas and a happy New Year.


----------



## ab75

Have a lovely Christmas. 
Nope not yet. I don't think he can get any lower without popping out lol.

Ready when are you telling dh? Xx


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-that must have been fun telling such a huge crowd. What a fun way to spend Christmas! 
Ab-he is holding strong that boy! Any sign of anything starting? 
Afm-the time is going by sooooo slowly and I feel guilty for not telling dh yet but I want to give him a digi xmas morning in a box. I have told no one but I will tell my mom and sister in the next day or so cuz they are going to question why I'm not having wine. Lol. 
I took another frer this am cuz I am a poasaholic...
 



Attached Files:







20141222_065849-1.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Wishing_

*Bab *- Nope! We're both deprived. It's been over a month. Honest;y we haven't really thought about it. I think it's the fact he shooting blanks that he hasn't said or did anything leading to wanting or to dtd.
*Mrs *- Sorry to hear that you been sick again. It's all for a good cause tho'! I'm not thinking anything of it anymore. I know I'm not pregnant despite that I still haven't gotten me menstrual. If i don't get it on the first week of January (New Years according to the app) then I'll make an appt with them to see if they can give me something to induce my menstrual. I keep getting this weird pains on my left pelvic/ovary that is on and off, not really sure what it is but I'll be sure to mention it to whoever I see whenever I make an appt to my gyn.
*Ready *- They keep getting darker! Think it's a set of sticky beans since you got a bfp early?
*Ab *- Expect the unexpected girl! The baby can come at any minute.
I keep seeing previews to a show were a pregnant lady is on the floor at a supermarket about to pop. Is it weird that I'm dying to see the new series? hehe

School is over! Final was eh. I'm not excited for X-Mas. 
Happy holidays to everyone though!


----------



## Smommy013

ab- I know you are ready!! 

Ready- I could not wait! Your lines look good. I no poas for a while myself! 

Wishing- I know you are glad school is over! Hope your finals went well!

Ren- good to see you girl!

Bab- could you imagine the test women that got pregnant lol


----------



## Smommy013

Bab- my plans for delivery are pain meds! Lots of pain meds lol


----------



## ab75

Been losing lots of plug all day so hopefully he won't be too much longer lol xx


----------



## ab75

Ready, that'll be a lovely gift for your dh. I don't think I could keep my mouth shut that long lol xx


----------



## Wishing_

Omg AB it's going to be happening real soon!
My cousin lost her plugs in the shower and she went into labor about 3-8 hours later.
Good luck girl! Can't wait to hear all about it.


----------



## ab75

Thanks wishing. Lost my plug with dd1 the week before she was born and never lost it with dd2 until she shot out so just a waiting game now xx


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ab-ur body is gearing up! I'm so excited for you and hope all goes quickly! 
Wishing-glad school is over for you, I'm sure that is a relief. Is dh doing anything to help improve the swimmers or is there anything that can be done?
Bab-pos opk yet???
Afm-I spoke with my midwife today and will see her after my u/s Jan 8!! I had an ectopic before dd so they let me book one to make sure all is in order. Typically u don't see the midwife until 10 weeks and u/s is 12 months but I can't wait that long...I would be mental! Lol I told my sister tonight so I don't feel so sneaky but starting to avoid dh lol. He's going to be on to me soon enough!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

*12 weeks


----------



## BABTTC123

Mrs- No O yet, I ovukated at cd , 14 last time, so I should ovulate at least by tomorrow and have a fun Christmas Eve :D
Your mini vacation with dh sounds amazing! I hope you have a great time! :3

Wishing- Sorry to hear that he hasn't been in the mood :( 
I broke down a couple times over the weekend, I am guessing clomid is making my extra emotional lol but I had told my husband the other night, while in tears, that him never being in the mood makes me feel ugly and like he isn't attracted to me.. 
Try to enjoy Christmas! Take your hubby out to do something fun that day :) 
If you happen to get a white Christmas make him play with you in the snow and just feel like kids again! Being an adult SUCKS and sometimes we just need to be young for a little while. <3

Smommy- You sound prepared xD 
when I conceive and start planning I am going to need LOTS of advice! Hubby wants me to do it all natural because he is scared of epidurals after his sister had one that almost left her paralyzed. It took a week for the effects to wear off. 
I don't want one either, but idk what options I have for pain relief that won't make me pass out xD 

Ab- OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG!!!
He's coming!!! Get that pool set up!!

Ready- Not yet! But it should be by tomorrow :3
That is funny that you are sneaking around just so you can surprise hubby xD 
What will your excuse me for Christmas and new years?? He may figure it out if you aren't drinking lol 

afm- Opk's are pretty light but they did this last time right before O! So fx that it happens tomorrow!

Hubby actually dtd with me last without me asking ir trying to lead onto it. 
I am guessing my crying sessions sunk in xD 
I have been beyond emotional and I am not liking it at all.. Hopefully we conceive this cycle so it's not all in vain! 
I've been trying to keep myself distracted lately. 
I need to crochet some snowmen together for presents for my family. They will be stuffed with Chocolate and have a button at the bottom :3
Not going so well so far haha

I got my first Christmas present already (dh and I are a bit untraditional lol) it is a 12 hole ceramic ocarina! I have learned all the notes already and a few songs, in just one night, but I have trouble with the high notes. But I was trying not to wake the neighbors so maybe during the day with be best to practice? lol


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab-I know exactly how u feel. When we were ttc dd it became such a chore and dh wasn't his usual self wanting to dtd. After a couple months I said the same kind of thing that u did and he said he felt so pressured it was hard to get in the move. That's when I stopped being so neurotic and telling him we had bizness to do. Instead I would just surprise him with little make out sessions that turned in to more. 
This time it happened the wknd that we were away for our first xmas party, had drinks and acted like kids lol. 
Tomorrow will be my challenge as far as keeping him unsuspicious. We have xmas at my dads and there is usually lots of wine flowing. Dd has been sick so I may place the "caught her cold" card. I'll give him the digi xmas am so the 2 dinners to follow he will be in the know. 
I told my mom today and she was super excited!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mommy-how are you? Have you just been busy with xmas preparations?


----------



## Wishing_

So mother nature decided to give me the worlds greatest gift a female can get... the :witch: came early... late-ish... The hubby didn't get to see the doctor. There was only two of them working and they closed before seeing him and three other guys. I personally think it's b.s. but whatever. 

I just found out through instagram a old friend of mine is having a boy and is naming him Oliver. I even found another friend from high school who's married and has a baby girl. My friend who recently started dating her ... I think second last ex and they want a baby. Her baby with her last ex is going to turn one next month.

I'm so happy for everyone who's getting bfp and celebrating holidays with their little ones, and I'm here trying to stay sane. Hubby is smoking and drinking now. It's hard to deal with this, but at least we know why we never gotten pregnant. I think I'll lose it if my friend gets pregnant again. She had like 3 abortions already and... ugh...

I'm so sorry for venting. I need some starbucks brownies to cheer me up but it's raining. Dam rain.


----------



## BABTTC123

Ready- I am so proud of my of hubbies efforts! He is remembering that we need to dtd every night for this week and has been thinking of ways to keep it fun for him. 
That would be a good excuse! I am still getting over the cold I caught 2 while weeks ago! When I had it I really didn't want to do anything. I was exhausted and even though it was a cold I still felt nauseas at times and had some other flu like symptoms, if you know what I mean. 
Anyways...... I think you can totally play that up! But start the morning of the party!!

Wishing- Is this his normal doctor?? That is extremely poor customer service! They need to finish seeing the patients that have already arrived and signed in! 
I hate when businesses do this crap!
Glad to hear that the witch officially stopped by, this way you know exactly where you are in this cycle :3
Sorry to hear about hubby smoking and drinking :( I hope he knows that is probably what has made his sperm count low and weak. It takes 3 months for toxins like that to fully leave your system, so after that his sperm should start looking better. Also, if he takes more zinc it should help quite a bit! I also think they have fertility vitamins made for men.... 
I understand how you feel about seeing people get pregnant and not want the kid. It seems to be happening all around me right now :( ugh...
A coworker just found out his gf is 19 weeks pregnant and they had no idea! They were using the depo shot to prevent. 

afm- We had another successful bd last night and I am stilling waiting to O! My cp is high-medium-medium and my cm is ew! Cp just needs to go soft and open so that my chances are much more increased! I expect to ovulate today or tomorrow. So my fingers are tightly crossed!!!
I still need to finish making everyones Christmas presents before a Christmas party tonight x( ahh!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab-u guys are going to make it happen! Ur body seems to be cooperating which is good. Come on Christmas conception!!!
Wishing-there is nothing worse than people that taking getting pg for granted. 
I want to wish everyone a very Merry Christmas! I hope you all enjoy the holidays however you are celebrating and for those of you working on ur bfp...baby dust to you. This has been a year filled with ups and downs for us all but I am so grateful to have had you to discuss and deal with my ups and downs. Xo


----------



## Renaendel

Wishing all of you lovely ladies a very merry Christmas.


----------



## Wishing_

I'n going to be aunt! My brother called me and was like "Amber (his wife, newly weds since Friday of last week) is going to send something. I knew right off the bat. With her giggling after I told her I'm a thousand percent sure what it is. He never calls me so of course it was the big give away. I was right. The found out today. I'm the second to know. He informs me of everything. No one else in my family knows they're married and now expecting. As much as I'm happy for them it just bummed me out even more!

Bab- I know about the Zinc. I actually Google it and there is about 6, give or take, supplements he can take. At the end of the day he has to take the step to actually purchase it.
Fx that you get your bfp this cycle!! It's always good to dtd before you O. The chance are higher.

Anyways, Merry Xmas eve and soon to be Xmas. Happy holidays ladies!
Ready- let us know how you tell to hubby!


----------



## BABTTC123

Ready- Merry Christmas to you as well!!
My opk's are extremely light today :( 
I am hoping that they get stronger as the day goes on.. 
Oh well, I need to focus on getting all these Christmas presents completed! lol


----------



## BABTTC123

I still haven't ovulated yet :/ went ahead and took a test this morning (despite peeing an hour before hand) and it looked a little darker than the others. I am hoping that it is supposed to be more dark than that since my pee was diluted a bunch. Won't be able to get in a mid day test because my boss hss me working out of the office today. 
Hubby is starting to get worn out from bding. Anyone have suggestions to help him out? I've been trying to keep it fresh but honestly I am getting pretty worn out as well! lmao

How was everyones Christmas??

We ended up getting some pretty awesome gifts :) My mom got us a LARGE slow cooker and recipe book! My Grandma knitted me a seahawks scarf, hat and gloves that I have gotten a ton of compliments from already. My aunt got us a salt lamp. Apparently it acts as an air purifier so I am excited to give it a try! We haven't been able to put anything away though x_x


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hey gals hope you all had a great Christmas!! Dh got me remote start for my car, I've wanted it since I was 16!!! We are getting ready to head to Branson for the weekend too! I'm pretty spoiled. Hope you all got to spend time with friends and family.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab-It's possible to miss the surge and not see the positive opk. It's hard keeping things going dtd after days of doing it for a purpose. We had drinks lol. Sounds like u had a great Christmas. 
Mrs-Happy to hear you have had a great Christmas too. My next vehicle will have all those fun gadgets. U are almost to 2nd tri!!
Afm-It's been a busy few days, 3 Christmases, 2 turkey dinners and lots of gifts. I have been feeling nervous with this pregnancy. Symptoms come and go and it's been totally different from dd. I took a cb digi mon and got a 2-3 which is good but I'm worried. I have an u/s in 12 days but that seems forever away. 
I hope everyone had a great Christmas!


----------



## BABTTC123

Mrs- Sounds like you had an awesome Christmas!! My boss has a remote start and I am pretty jealous xD it comes in handy when the temperature drops below freezing lol 

Ready- I hope that is all it is! I haven't taken any tests yet today, but last night I had ewcm again. 

I am sure that everything is fine with your pregnancy :3 
They say that each one is uniquely different, so maybe you will gey lucky and NOT experience a bunch of symptoms? 
And who knows, maybe it happens to be a boy?? 
I have heard that boys give women fewer symptoms than girls do. But that is probably just a myth lol


----------



## BABTTC123

ABOUT TIME!!! Took a test and I'm ovulating!!!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Go Bab Go!!!!!!
With ds I didn't realize i was pregnant cuz i really didn't have too many symptoms so maybe.


----------



## BABTTC123

What are you hoping to get?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I really have no preference. I have one of each and I love having girls and boys. I'm tempted to not find out the sex but probably would go nuts not knowing! Lol
How about you?


----------



## BABTTC123

I've been leaning towards wanting a girl, but just like you either is fine :) 
I asked my husband what he would want to do for finding out gender and he says that he would leave the decision up to me xD I think this is because I would cave even if I chose to wait and would end up going to find out anyways lmao


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I can tell you i found out with both and loved that we named them and really became attached to them that way.


----------



## BABTTC123

Yeah, I think that is a great idea to know ahead. The surprise would be fun, but I highly doubt I would ever stick to the plan lmao So I will just count on knowing the gender :3


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Bab- about dang time girly!! ;) hope you guys weren't too tired to bd! 
Ready- how are u holding up? I didn't start to have any ms until I was about 5 weeks in and then it hit. If it wasn't for the ms and bloating I don't have too many pg symptoms. I don't pee all the time like I've heard most say. I get up once and on occasion twice in the middle of the night but once is normal for me. The bloating is crazy. If it wasn't for those things and having the heart Doppler I wouldn't really know I was pg! Can't wait for your scan it'll come quickly, remember I waited 6 weeks for mine!! Our next apt is jam 7th I think or the 4th I should call and make sure lol 
Hope you gals had a great weekend and bab hope you caught the egg! Two weeks and we will see a bfp!! Yay
Ab baby yet??!M


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-my symptoms keep coming and going. I had that one whole day where there wasn't much of anything so I freaked. My Ms didn't kick in with dd until 6 wks and ds I had none. I took a cb plus with 2mu and the test line was way darker than the control so i feel better. I was checking progression with ics and they are garbage. Once i have the scan and everything seems to be ok i will relax a bit. I have a doppler too and it was my sanity with dd until i could feel movement
The bloat is awful cuz u feel it and see the bulge but don't look pg. Im not a fan of that cuz normal clothes don't fit and maternity clothes don't look right


----------



## BABTTC123

Mrs- I have a great feeling about this cycle!! If we don't catch then I plan on taking a break! But I think we will :3
I have been keeping it interesting with hubby still. My sex drive has increased so that helps a bit xD I was getting very bored of sex for a while there!
What will the next appointment be for?? Gender?? :D

Ready- Try to relax! I know it is hard to, but the best thing you can do is pamper yourself and enjoy this time before the symptoms really kick in (if they will) :)


----------



## BABTTC123

Afm- my tests are still beautifully dark! We plan on dtd until new years and by then I think we will be safe to stop xD 
I am beyond excited about this round since my tests are staying dark! Last round they only lasted a day and a half at most. I am keeping everything except my legs crossed!! LOL! 

Some O symptoms I am having are blue veins in Boobs, random twinges in boobs, ovulation pain, dizziness, occassional nausea and now increased sex drive! I also had a BIG temp rise!! 
Anyone wanna check my chart and give me opinions??


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I do...where is the link?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab ur chart looks good! Have u been taking ur temps at the same time since the beginning? I ask cuz ur starting temps are high. All looks good though for o time!!!! I think this is ur month too!


----------



## BABTTC123

Yes I have an alarm set for 6:00am every morning :) O force myself to take my temp before doing ANYTHING!
I think my temps were high because I was sick.. I got sick at the end of my last cycle and they were high then as well.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

That makes sense. I would say if tomorrows temp is up u may just be in ur tww and we can anticipate a bfp!!!


----------



## ab75

Hi ladies. 
Hope you are all well. 
I am still here, impatiently waiting. Looks like prodromal labour as I am having the same symptoms every night xx


----------



## BABTTC123

Ready- I am impatient for tomorrow morning to come despite it being a work day lmao I want to see my temps go up!!! 

ab- Darn it! That little man needs to hurry up! I want to see some pics! :3


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ab-oh he is comfortable in there!
Bab-temp rise????


----------



## BABTTC123

It is still up but slightly lower today :( 
Could be because it froze last night and I kept finding myself with a blanket though lol 
Hoping this is normal either way for the lead up to implantation!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Bab-temps look great, looks like you O'd on Saturday, I would say after tomorrow you will get your crosshairs and you are in the tww!!! YAY

Ab-Darn boys! Hope he comes soon for you!! Keep us posted!

Ready-How are you doing today? Anything new? 

AFM-well today is a bad day, can't keep water down, took rx and hope it kicks in soon. I swear this better be a girl!! Dr apt is the 7th so a week from Wed. and it is just a reg apt, no gender until the next one, I think! I am ready for New Years, we are announcing to everyone on New Years Day so it will become public knowledge then, yay!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab-i agree with mrs! Come on spermies...swim!!!!
Mrs-I am so sorry you are still feeling so poorly. Hopefully in the next couple of weeks things should subside as the placenta takes over. 
Afm-Not much is new. Boobs are sore and I'm exhausted but that's about it. I'm only 5 wks though so if ms is going to kick in the next wk will be the last "feeling good" week.


----------



## BABTTC123

Sorry to hear about the icky day you have been haviny x( hopefully you feel better for the announcement this Thursday!!

When does FF usually place the crosshairs?? I could never figure it out lol


----------



## Renaendel

Ff adds crosshairs on the third day of sustained temperature rise. Though it always screws up for me when I enter in cm info. So I just leave that out and go by OPKs and temp.

It is great to see so many pregnancies in here now.


----------



## BABTTC123

Oh nice! So by tomorrow :D

How are you doing on your cycle??


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Both of your charts look great Ren and Bab!! I hope this is it for you both!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BABTTC123

Me too!! 
How are you feeling today Mrs.?

Ren- Your temps have a nice steady increase! mine is a bit up and down which has me worried. :S 

Mommy- Where have you gone???


----------



## hopewarren

My 4 month old baby boy had been sleeping so so good the past few weeks until we took him to the hospital and he got 5 doses of prednisone. They gave him one dose at the hospital and he slept really good that night (which I thought might've been because he had been sick and had been up for a while because he couldn't sleep). I gave him another dose on Thursday, one on Friday, one Saturday, and his last dose was Sunday. He stayed with his nana on Sunday night and she said he woke up more than usual and last night he would sleep when I held him but would automatically wake up when I put him in his crib. I put a blanket down under him because I thought it might be cold on the mattress and it seemed to work but he woke up within 45 minutes. He had been fed so I knew he wasn't hungry. Every time I picked him back up he'd go back to sleep. What can I do to help? Could the medicine be the reason? When will it be out of his system? It's just so frustrating that I don't know what to do. How could I warm his mattress before I lay him down? What do you think it might be? Does it make me a bad mom that I get frustrated and feel like I'm going crazy when this happens? I can't be the only one right? Any advice is so appreciated.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Bab-I am good today, so far anyways!! ;) It is a day to day deal and really for that matter a morning, afternoon and evening deal. LOL Crazy how this stuff works. I do feel like I have more energy again, not so sluggish. 

Hope-I have a few friends that have kids and I do believe that is a side effect of that med. I wish you the best of luck. You may be better off trying to get help from the actual Baby Forum, as this is the trying to conceive forum and most of us don't have children yet. Although a few do I just think someone would be better to empathize with you in another forum and give you more help. I do not believe that you are a bad mom, you just want your baby back to normal and that is totally understandable. I do believe that not sleeping is a side effect from that particular medicine, it is a steroid correct? Steroids really tend to have a crazy effect of children. I hope he feels better soon and you both can get some rest. Best of luck to you and your son.


----------



## Wishing_

So I'm out of the TTC journey. We broke up. Turned out he hasn't changed and I'm dealing with the b.s anymore. I Know I'm not preggers either because we still haven't bd which I'm thankful for, for I don't have to worry about having a kid with a lying manipulating ass.

Anyways, Happy New Years!!


----------



## psulion08

:hi: My husband I have been TTC since September. Nothing yet, but I also got off birth control in May after being on it for 9 years! I assume it will take a minute to conceive. When we first started trying, I was becoming obsessed with timing and days and it made me :wacko: So for the past two months I haven't been tracking at all..even my periods! For better or worse I guess, but I think I'm supposed to get AF next week sometime. I have had lots of creamy CM...like loads...I have never had this before AF or really any time. I'm just trying to keep my mind off of "phantom symptoms" but it's difficult. I'm praying 2015 is my year! 

:dust:


----------



## BABTTC123

Wishing- Omg!! :( I'm so sorry! But I have to agree that you shouldn't have to put up with that bs anymore! I hope you get to spend the new years eith friends and family and party! <3 Things will get better.

Hope- Couldn't help ya there. I am still ttc#1 lol

Mrs- Glad to hear it is getting better! TONIGHTS THE BIG ANNOUNCEMENT!!!

psulion- I symptom spot waaaay too much!! I can't stop myself lol I try to discredit symptoms but I am still left hoping that I wasn't imagining or over exagerating it in my head lol 
Hope this cycle is for you and you get a bfp soon!

afm- Been BEYOND emotional lately. Broke down at work today and cried and was stressed and pissed all day yesterday. Not good :( 
Nothing else to note other than insomnia. Ugh...
Just got my blood drawn for progesterone. Hopefully it comes back beautifully high!! 
I will find out Friday :3


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Wishing-so sorry to hear this but if its for the best than I am happy for you. Life is too short to deal with bs!
Bab-I am hoping and praying that those swimmers have done their job and that fertilized egg is making its way down ur tube!
Happy New year's!


----------



## BABTTC123

HAPPY NEW YEARS!! 

I hope so too!! 
When is your first scan? And has hubby figured it out yet?


----------



## BABTTC123

FF decided to change my ovulation date again lol they did this last time as well. I think that me being sick at the beginning of my cycle is confusing it.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab-I think you ov sat still. Those high temps are messing things up. 
I have dh a pee stick on xmas am so yes he knows. He's very excited but I'm still being cautious as every little thing and change in symptoms has me worried. I'm hoping it's just a different pregnancy and so my body is doing things differently but I'm preparing myself just in case. Scan is on the 8th so 7 days.


----------



## BABTTC123

I bet you'll feel better after seeing your little bean :3


----------



## Renaendel

Happy New Years lovely ladies. I hope 2015 bring you all tons of joy!


----------



## BABTTC123

Ren- How are you feeling? Any symptoms?
And Happy new years!!! Fx your bfp comes soon!


----------



## Renaendel

Thanks for asking babbs, nope no symptoms, just sick with the actual flu. Maybe once I start to feel better I will have some. Good luck to you this cycle, I hope it goes by quickly with much success.


----------



## BABTTC123

D: That's no fun!! Hopefully that passes soon!
You are almost far enough past O that you can test though :) are you going to wait closer to when af is due or are you going to test as soon as you can? 
I want to TRY to wait until I am at least 10 dpo. lol


----------



## Renaendel

I don't have a choice, the doctor wants me to start testing at 7dpo. Because of my previous ectopic pregnancies they want it caught as soon as possible if I have another. So I will start my peeing tomorrow, though I doubt I will see anything.


----------



## BABTTC123

You never know... Are you using IC's or frer?


----------



## Renaendel

SurePredict ICs and I have one OSOM left to confirm. Both are more sensitive than FRERs.


----------



## BABTTC123

Oh nice! Are they pretty affordable?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Good luck Ren!


----------



## Renaendel

Thanks! They are decently affordable babbs. Osom which are the higher end of the two are about 2$ a test. These are the gold standard tests that many ivf clinics use. They don't evap and they are so darn sensitive. They are also black dye so you don't go chasing for blue or pink lines, a line is very clearly a line with these. SurePredicts are ics, so you have to throw them away after 20 min or so or suffer line eye run about 50 cents a test on Amazon.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hey gals, hope you had a great new Year!!! I can't wait for more BFP in this group!! 

Anything Ren?

Bab-1/2 way there!!!!!!!!!! Yay

ready-your scan is the day after my dr apt!! Yay!!

We scheduled the gender ultrasound!!!!!!! Feb 2nd can't get here soon enough!! Hope you gals have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Renaendel

Nothing here. I'll post something if a test magically turns positive. I did almost throw up today taking my prenatal. I thought gleefully Ohh I might be pregnant and then went nope, you have the flu dummy.:haha:


----------



## ah12

Hello all! Im new here! 
This my first month back at TTC. Last time only Ttc bout 3 or 4 mo and the emotional roller coaster was too much for me so we took a break and prevented for a while.
Nervous for the emotional roller coaster to come back! But anxious for the next 5-7 days to pass and find out the verdict for this month.


----------



## BABTTC123

Ren- I will have to get some of those if they can arrive on time. :D
Keep us updated on your tests!!

Mrs- I can't wait to find out the gender!! I am living vicariously through all your pregger mommas! lol 

ab- baby yet????? 

ah12- Welcome!! How many dpo are you?? Are you ttc for #1 or....?


----------



## ah12

I have a step daughter that I've been around since she was two so I'm a bonus mom already but this will be my first baby, so yes, ttc for #1. I'm not positive how many dpo. I've always tracked my cycle easily but the past couple of months I've had later periods than normal.. but I'm guessing I'm between 7-9 dpo.


----------



## BABTTC123

Have you used Opk's and charted bbt in the past? If nothing happens this cycle I would recommend doing that to help determine ovulation :) 
How much later have they been? What was your normal and what have they been recently?


----------



## ah12

I've never used opk, but I've been tracking cm and cp for quite a while (to prevent for a few months). Just starting tracking bbt in the past 2 months, but I don't see much trending in bbt but I haven't been consistent in checking. Normal cycle has been 28 days. It's been pretty true to that since I quit bc in November of 2013. 
Then a few months ago af was 2 weeks late, bought a test and then af came. The past 2-3 cycles have been 35-38 days.
Dh wants to ttc but I'm definitely more committed than he is. He and his x got pregnant their first try after she had her iud removed.. even before she got af, they never tracked or anything. He feels like it will just happen when it's meant to and doesn't want me to stress, so I'm working on it!!


----------



## ah12

And any and all advice is absolutely great! I'm still learning so much! :]


----------



## BABTTC123

Stress can alter your cycle so trying to relax really is a good thing!! Many ladies on here got their bfp's when they relaxed for a month and didn't stress over ttc :)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Welcome ah! The ttc journey can be a stressful one and the longer it takes the harder it can be on the nerves. This is a good group for support so throw out the questions/thoughts/feelings/worries. 
Ren-My everything is crossed for you. 
Bab-That goes for you too!
Mrs-That is sooo exciting! How many wks are you now? 
Wishing-How r u holding up?
Afm-I am still so worried about this pregnancy due to the symptoms coming and going. 6 days until my scan so I can find out if there is a heart beat.


----------



## BABTTC123

Ready- I truly believe that everything will be fine :) 
This baby is just being nice and not giving you much trouble yet lol 
What symptoms have you been having?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab-up until the last 2 days i had cramping on and off. Sore boobs on and off, headaches laSt week, waves of nausea randomly a couple of days, exhaustion daily. I looked back on the thread i was on with dd and my daily Ms didn't start until closer to 7 weeks. It's so stupid to wish for it cuz at least you know hormones are building. I took my final digi and at least I know hcg is still rising. This is when I took my digi with dd so I made myself wait so I wouldn't be disappointed if I got another 2-3. Sorry to be a whiner it's just a unpredictable time in pregnancy and having losses really taints things. Thanks for the support! Xo
 



Attached Files:







20150103_065335-1.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## BABTTC123

Ready- I hope that everything looks great at your appointment <3 
I haven't gone through a loss, let alone be pregnant, and i hope that I don't have to go through one, so I can't say that I know how you feel right now about just getting through that danger zone. But I can imagine how stressful it is right now. Hell, if I conceive I will probably to freaking out over anything and everything xD 

Ren- How are those tests looking?? 
Has your flu passed yet?

afm- 8 dpo and not a symptom in sight. My stomach felt like it had something sharp poking it last night and I was cramping but nothing too intense. 
Starting to give up for this cycle.. If I don't conceive we will take a break until February. This should allow me to have some fun rather than stress on my birthday next month since thankfully AF usually starts towards the middle. In the past it would start on my birthday x( grr... But I always joked that it was 'My bloody Valentine' lmao! 
Sorry for the tmi..... 

Going to hubbies sisters house for dinner tonight and I am pretty excited. Glad I won't have to make food for a night!


----------



## psulion08

I'm supposed to get AF sometime this week..I think. I keep getting cramps, like AF is coming but when I go to the bathroom..nothing. I also have really sore nipples...not the breast..just the nipple. Weird. I took a test today and BFN. I plan on testing on Tuesday if I don't get AF.


----------



## BABTTC123

psulion- Good luck!!! What kind of test are you using?


----------



## psulion08

I've been using FRER.


----------



## Mommy_DK

I hope everyone had a happy happy holidays and enjoyed time with family and friends! I have missed all of you ladies and couldn't wait to read your posts but I only skimmed through today and will go back through later so bare with me!

Bab- Hey hun! I'm still here, the holidays wiped me out! Lol and now I'm doing like 35 loads of laundry and cleaning since I took a break from it during the holidays /: I'm soooooo hoping this cycle is a BFP for you!! Everything is sounding good so far! Have you set a testing day yet?! Any symptoms??

Ready- yes the kids were soooo excited for Christmas (I remember reading your post before I took off for the holidays and forgot to respond) I'm going back later tonight to catch up on everyone. Did the kids enjoy all their gifts ? Is DH making any new yrs resolutions that are appealing to you?

Mrs- Are we blue or pink over there ?! have you and DH started working on the nursery? Or planning a shower?

For anyone I missed I will be back in tonight or tomorrow morn but I hope all is well and wishing everyone a healthy baby filled new yr! 

P.S AF skipped a whole month in December and still isn't here, I tested two weeks ago and I'll test again tonight just to be sure but this isn't new . I've skipped a whole month before. If it's a bfn I start clomid next month!


----------



## BABTTC123

Mommy- YAY!! You're back!!! :D 
Not many symptoms here.. I realized that the little I was having is directly related to clomid side effects x( go figure lol 
I am trying to wait until Tuesday to test but I might cave and do a wandfo tomorrow morning. It depends on if I even remember to lol 
Well I'm sure how to respond to af being delayed since you want to conceive in March xD but if you get a bfp lets hope it turns out to be a boy anyways!! 

psulion- I test Tuesday as well! But I will be 10 dpo that day so it sounds like I am a couple days behind you?


----------



## psulion08

BABTTC123 said:


> Mommy- YAY!! You're back!!! :D
> Not many symptoms here.. I realized that the little I was having is directly related to clomid side effects x( go figure lol
> I am trying to wait until Tuesday to test but I might cave and do a wandfo tomorrow morning. It depends on if I even remember to lol
> Well I'm sure how to respond to af being delayed since you want to conceive in March xD but if you get a bfp lets hope it turns out to be a boy anyways!!
> 
> psulion- I test Tuesday as well! But I will be 10 dpo that day so it sounds like I am a couple days behind you?

Perhaps. I haven't been tracking ovulation so I'm not sure how many days I am. All I know is my cycles are normally 33-37 days. Today is day 34 of my cycle. So AF should be any day now...but hopefully not lol. FXed you get a BFP early!!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab-I had no definitive symptoms other than what I thought were bowel related cramps/spasms. Really symptoms have been few and far between. Waves of nausea are starting to hit but I'm hoping they don't get bad. Basically what I'm saying is I thought this month was another bust and nothing was pointing to pg. I can't wait for your testing to start. 
Mommy-so happy to have you back. Glad xmas was good and I hear ya on all the clean up after. I'm glad it's over but we had a great xmas and the kids got spoiled. 
Ren-How are those tests?
Psulion-Welcome and Gl on testing.


----------



## BABTTC123

Ready- I hope the same is happening to me! Do you still have your chart from last month? 
I would love to compare :3

psulion- Same to you!! Hopefully your bfp shows soon!!


----------



## Renaendel

Tests are still negative as expected this month with the ovulation side. I think my temp dip is from the fever breaking. Sounds like the pregnancy is going ok, if a bit different than your last. Babbs I hope you get it this month!


----------



## BABTTC123

Ren- I broke down and tested early and got a bfn as well x( but it is still pretty early for both of us.. Implantation could happen later than we expected. Ugh... Hopefully it happens soon so that we both get to join all the other pregger ladies on here :3 

Speaking of which....

ROLL CALL!! 

How is everyone doing?? 

I haven't heard from ab or smommy in a while so I am wondering if they have their hands full with little bouncing babies :D


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hey glas!! Hope you all had a wonderful weekend!! I will be 13 weeks tomorrow. I know EXACTLY where you are coming from Ready. I had some cramps this weekend and I just get so scared that something is going to go wrong, esp since we just announced, that would be my crappy luck! If it weren't for my doppler I would be going insane and crying every single day!! My MS is getting better, not everyday anymore just when it comes it hits me hard. We find out gender on Feb 2nd!! Although my dad did the ring test and it says boy, and my Granny (the one that called and said I would be preg soon and I was that month) said it is a boy, she has never been wrong, I am hoping there is a first time for everything. lol I want a girl and dh wants a boy first but he really doesn't care. The reason I want a girl first is because if we have two boys dh will be done and I will be left still wanting my girl. if we have two girls he will want to keep going until we have a boy.


----------



## psulion08

I'm doing well today. :af::thumbup: yet lol. I didn't test today because I don't think I could take another BFN. I do test tomorrow so FXed something shows.

As far as symptoms : nipples hurt to the touch..lots of CM. 

How's everyone else?


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Sorry got a little busy and didn't want to loose everything I had already typed. 

So my dad offered dh and I $1000 to not find out the sex, I told him we would take it, so he has until Feb to come up with an extra thousand dollars. lol 

Ready-Is your scan tomorrow or Thursday I know it is close to my dr apt on Wed. Hope you are doing ok. Try to not worry, I know way easier said than done! 

Bab-I didn't have any symptoms on my bfp! fx girly!! Just know that 10dpo is still pretty early for a bfp so if you get a bfn give it a few days. fx for you. 

Ren-sorry about your bfn's. I think you being sick prob messed you up, like you said. Hoping next month is your time. 

Mommy-Glad you guys had a great holiday. Have you tested yet? I am ready for you to start clomid, March is right around the corner. 

PSU-welcome and hoping af stays away and you get your bfp. 

Hope you gals had a wonderful New Year and 2015 brings you your rainbow babies.


----------



## BABTTC123

psulion- fx those lones show up tomorrow!!

Mrs- Thank God the ms is going away! 
So if you guys cave and see the gender then does that mean you owe him $1000? lol 

afm- my nips started getting a touch sore yesterday with random sharp pain in my boobs. It seems to have increased a bit today but my nips are still the same soreness. Been getting dizzy but that could be that I am starting to get a cold again :/ 

I might wait until 14 dpo to test again unless I start showing other symptoms.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab-I use the ff app and can't remember how to put the ticker on here. Basically my cycle went like this...cd 14 temp dip, 1dpo to 3 dpo temp rises, 4 dpo slight temp dip, 5 and 6dpo temp rise, 7dpo temp dip, 8dpo temp rise, 9dpo ever so slight temp dip, 10dpo++ temp rise, 11dpo frer bfp. Like mrs I had very little indicating i was pg. Your temp rise looks awesome!
Mrs-$1000 is tempting. I think my curiosity would do me in. I can't believe u r already 2nd tri. Round ligament pain picks up around now so you may be feeling more of those cramps and pains. I love your announcement pics. 
Psu-Sore nips sound promising. Can't wait to hear about all your tests tomorrow. 
Afm-Not much happening other than waiting on my scan Thursday. I'm trying not to think about it as it makes my stomach flip.


----------



## BABTTC123

Mrs- I just noticed those pics! (Thanks to Ready ) 
They are adorable!!!

Ready- I am just REALLY hoping that I can get lucky and not have to go through another round of clomid. The side effects this time were aweful! lol
Plus I would love to make some sort of Valentines dag announcement but that would require me getting pregnant now.... >w>


----------



## BABTTC123

Sooo my boobs took a turn for the, erm, best? lol
They HURT!!!! 
If this is clomid doing this I will be PISSED!! I have bever experienced this much shooting pain throughout my boob! I was originally lying on them while watching a movie and slowly but surely the pain started. I repositioned myself and the pain just kept on getting worst!! It got so bad that I had to stand up and pace because NOTHING was easing the pain! 
When I grab them they are fine, but the shooting pain is definitely getting more frequent!


----------



## psulion08

:bfn: but no signs of AF. I will retest in a week if she doesn't come. FXed!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab-That's how mine were with dd. I had a shower and the water on them felt like little knives stabbing them. Wearing a bra (even to bed) helps. I so hope this is due to hcg and not the clomid. 
Psu-Sorry about the bfn.


----------



## BABTTC123

psulion- sorry to hear about the bfn :( 
Have you considered getting a blood draw to see if you are pg?

ready- I am getting pretty excited now! 
Of course I had to test today and got a bfn :/ blaaah... But perhaps one of these days this week will be my lucky day. 
I can't seem to be around my guinea pigs cage anymore so that is soon going to be my husbands job lol
For the past 3 mornings I will try to feed and water them and although their cage doesn't really smell bad at all I can't stand the smell and start gagging! Today it actually made me throw up a bit! 
But, that could still be clomid or even caused from this cold that I picked up, again :/
Not as bad as last time thiugh, just a chesty cough. 
Well I guess I will be wearily optimistic for now... :3


----------



## psulion08

BABTTC123 said:


> psulion- sorry to hear about the bfn :(
> Have you considered getting a blood draw to see if you are pg?

I haven't just because I'm not sure when AF is supposed to come. I thought this week but maybe it's next week? :shrug: I'm going to retest on Sunday and see...unless that :witch: shows up!


----------



## BABTTC123

Well you can go in for both an hcg and prgesterone draw :) 
The progesterone will tell you if you ovulated or if af is around the corning. The hcg of course will tell you if you are pg lol


----------



## psulion08

BABTTC123 said:


> Well you can go in for both an hcg and prgesterone draw :)
> The progesterone will tell you if you ovulated or if af is around the corning. The hcg of course will tell you if you are pg lol

Isn't it hard to get a blood test done though? Like I thought they don't just DO blood tests until you're so many days late. IDK


----------



## DanaBabe210

Hi All, Just looking for some support and advice.

I had my second IUI on 12/27. I did 225mg of Gonal F shots and the Ovadrel shot on Thursday night 12/25. I am currently taking Endomentrin progesterone suppositories twice a day. Here are some of my symptoms-

Day 7 really tender breasts- sore to the touch
Day 9- cramping, almost felt like AF type of cramps
DAY 10- this morning, feeling nauseous after eating a banana. 

I go for my blood test on Monday 1/12 to see if I am pregnant. Are these symptoms normal? Could these be a good sign? 

This is my second attempt at IUI and the TWW is killing me. Really trying not to over think it so I figured I join a board for support. 

Thanks All!


----------



## BABTTC123

psulion- Not really.. All you have to do is contact your obgyn and have them request it with their lab. 

Dana- Fx for you! I haven't had any experience with the meds that you have to take, but it would be wise to check into the side effects. I am weary of getting too excited over my current symptoms because Clomid can cause similar effects and I had taken 150 mg this cycle :/ 
Buuuut.... They very well could be symptoms so if I were you i would be at least testing with ic's or dollar store tests until your blood draw! :)


----------



## DanaBabe210

Yeah I guess all I can do it try to stay positive and hope AF stays far far away! It feels so good to finally be able to talk to some people who know how i feel. We have been trying for about 2 1/2 yrs. so its just gets harder and harder. 

Maybe I will test this weekend to brace myself either way! :)


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Bab-If my dad comes up with the grand then I won't find out. It will be hard but I will stick to it. And heck no I'm not giving him a grand if I find out! LOL 
I so hope this is it for you!! When is AF due?

Ready-Thanks on the pics, I will upload all of them. I was very sick that day so I am surprised that they turned out pretty good. One of my best friends did them for me, she is awesome. Yay your scan is in two days!! 

PSU-Do you have pcos? Sorry if I missed that. Sorry about bfn, I know the feeling and it is hard. We ttc for 14 months with a lose and it is very hard. I hope your rainbow is around the corner. 

Dana-I was on progesterone pills and they gave me awful side effects, much like pregnancy. I think the suppositories are even stronger than the pills so some of that may be due to progesterone. I hope this is it for you and sorry for such the long journey. Best wishes and hope you get your rainbow soon. 

Ab-any baby yet??!! 

AFM- Morning sickness is back!!!!! HORRIBLE this am!! I can't even drink without getting sick. UGH I have taken my zofran and I can tell it is starting to kick in but man this is rough. Dr apt tomorrow but nothing too new over here. I did read on my 13 week deal that my sex drive is supposed to be coming back, Dh will be excited for that! ;) Hope you all have a wonderful day!!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Here are some of the announcement pics
 



Attached Files:







0118.jpg
File size: 55.1 KB
Views: 8









0121.jpg
File size: 60.3 KB
Views: 10









0142.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 7









0158.jpg
File size: 53.3 KB
Views: 8









0163.jpg
File size: 59 KB
Views: 9


----------



## psulion08

Mrs. Burch those announcement pics are so cute! I was never diagnosed with PCOS...not sure what that is.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Here are the rest!
 



Attached Files:







0177.jpg
File size: 49.5 KB
Views: 8









0169.jpg
File size: 48.8 KB
Views: 7









0187.jpg
File size: 46.9 KB
Views: 9









0193.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 9









0195.jpg
File size: 48.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Thanks! It is a hormone imbalance that can cause you to have very irregular cycles and maybe not even ovulate. I just didnt' know since you said you aren't sure when AF is due. It is fairly common and Bab has it so she can give you more info on it but it may not be the case. You may look into using opk's so you know when you ovulate and 14 or so days after ovulation you should get af or a bfp.


----------



## psulion08

Mrs. Burch said:


> Thanks! It is a hormone imbalance that can cause you to have very irregular cycles and maybe not even ovulate. I just didnt' know since you said you aren't sure when AF is due. It is fairly common and Bab has it so she can give you more info on it but it may not be the case. You may look into using opk's so you know when you ovulate and 14 or so days after ovulation you should get af or a bfp.

Oh I see. Ok. Yeah I wasn't tracking just because it makes me :wacko: so I was taking a break. I've been having periods since going off of birth control. Last month was just weird.


----------



## BABTTC123

Psulion- There are NUMEROUS reasons for a wonky cycle. 
Being underweight, overweights, poor diet, excersizing too much, not excersizing enough, stress, lack of sleep, diabetes, other health disorders or just being ill with cold/flu/infection, chemical birth control etc... This list goes on!

Basically PCOS is an endorcrine disorder that causes hormonal imbalances. Usually us ladies with PCOS produce waaaay more testosterone than the average woman and some don't produce enough estrogen. We are also prone to insulin resistance which can cause dramatic weight gain or loss. Good example of this is that one year I lost 40 lbs in less than 6 months without changing my eating pattern. I did excersize a little by walking but it wasn't much more than usual. Then after a nice year of being skinny I packed on 80 lbs in less than 6 months as well!! As soon as the weight started coming back I started increasing my excerising but it didn't stop it. I eventually got back on metformin and that, combined with excerising helped me to lose 20 lbs but i am plateau'd now. 

Anyways, with our hormones being wonky it can cause us to have irregular cycles and become anovulatory. Our bodies can still act like Ovulation happened but the hormones won't allow it to happen if they are disrupted too much. 
I highly recommend looking up the symptoms (the list can be long and not all are included on it) and if you find that at least 2-3 match up then have your doctor call for a blood panal to check your hormone levels. :)

Mrs- Thank you for sharing your pics!! They are adorable!
Sucks that ms is back :( hopefully it goes away for good!!
If my dad offered me $1000 I would be sooo tempted to take it, but I think I would cave and find out the gender lol 

afm- boobs are less sore today but still getting shooting pains off and on. Then again, they are in a bra and if what Ready says proves to be true for me then bras are very much needed to prevent the pain lol


----------



## Renaendel

So cute Mrs Burch!


----------



## Mommy_DK

Mrs- I LOVE your announcement pics!!!! So beautiful and you are just so freakin cute! You guys look so happy! Yay

Babs- Sorry about your boobs hun! I hope they feel better soon but get use to it because when that milk comes in they will feel like hard rocks! And I am living proof that anovulation is a mild infertility issue, my hormones were SO out of wack and most months I didn't ovulate.

So I went to dollar tree this afternoon, wasn't really thinking much of a bfp because I miss AF every other month but I got a dark BFP! I was NOT at all expecting that surprise! Of course when we're trying NOT to get pg we fall pg. God really does answer if you pray and have faith! I put the test in a box and gave it to DH and told him it was an early birthday gift . I'm hoping and praying this chinese chart is wrong because I have been waiting on our next baby boy and Jason has been praying for a brother but we will be over joyed with a happy healthy baby no matter the gender!

So that's my news for today, how's everyones day going??


----------



## Mrs. Burch

OMG MOMMY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111 Yay let's see a pic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so happy for you!! I hope this is the boy you've been praying for!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Renaendel

Grats Mommy dk!!!! It is so nice to finally see the luck in this forum turn around. How great for all of you ladies to be bump buddies.


----------



## Mommy_DK

Thanks mrs!!!!!! I know im excited and nervous and anxious and thankful, so many emotions but I'm trying to stay calm lol and I will post a pic , this BFP is really dark! I'm just guessing right now but I would think that means I'm pretty far along? 

I am curious to see how far along my first scan will say I am because I feel like I have been "showing" for atleast 3 months and af is so irregular I can't remember if I came on or not in November or if it was light or not. So Im stuck between October and December ! Ugh I want to know what I'm having ! Haha


----------



## Mommy_DK

I got my dibs on you next REN! And or BABS wishing and ready!! woohoo! I will keep you ladies in my prayers and I know God will answer . All of us preggers will be so awesome!


----------



## Mommy_DK

Sorry the pictures aren't that great I had to take them with the iPad
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 48.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Mommy_DK

I couldn't post both pictures together. I look and feel about 3-4 months so I don't know what to think and a little nervous because I used DHs e cigaret once or twice /: AND had been using a waist trainer for a few months. 


(Sorry again for the poor quality pictures) I need my phone back ASAP


----------



## persephone13

Hey everyone! I'm back... As much as I love you girls, I am so sick of this waiting business. I'm on 8dpo today, and I have no real symptoms other than lots of twinging cramps alternating middle left and middle right. My boobs are intermittently sore, but that happens every month, so it's not really a symptom of anything else for me. 

So happy to see so many BFPs around here! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mommy_DK

Hey pers! I was def getting tired of it too! And I honestly didn't notice any symptoms besides being a little more hungry than usual! I hope you decide to keep pushing and stay with us *hugs*


----------



## ab75

Frazer was born at 00:56 on 7th Jan. He is 10lb 7oz of perfect boy. Had a few niggles so mw came out at 1130pm to check me. Said i was still 3cm so i started pacing the floor. Had a few pains as he was back to back. Labour was 26 minutes. No pain relief. No stitches. We are so in love with our gorgeous little boy. Xx


----------



## BABTTC123

Mommy- OMG!!!! Congrats!!!! 
Have you had any symptoms?? Please share!!!

Pers- others have had few if not any symptoms and gotten bfp's! Hopefully yours comes soon!

ab- It's about time!!! When will you be posting pics?


----------



## ab75

Congratulations mommy xx


----------



## ah12

Congtats on the bfp mommydk!!
and hope those are good signs bab!!
... I'm approximately 12 dpo and I just feel SOO nauseated. Typically when it's been a while since I've eaten. I feel like i noticed pain near my right hip 3-4 times today. I feel like my boobs may be SLIGHTLY tender, but they typically are super sore when I ovulate and sensitive when af comes. 
I have VERY high hopes. Dh had surgery recently (unrelated) and BD will be a challenge at least for this month, if not for quite a while..
No testing till Monday is my goal. 
Fx for all!


----------



## BABTTC123

https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f11/baghramm/Mobile%20Uploads/20150107_062326_zps380a9e02.jpg
https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f11/baghramm/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-01-07062404_zpsb3c90dd2.jpg

Sooo hubby went to use our bathroom in the morning and that is where all my tests are. I asked him to grab me a cheapy and the cup. He hands me an frer and cup and shuts the door. I have to pee sooo bad that I just gave up and ran to the other bathroom. 
Took the test and for the first minute or two I started getting depressed. Then suddenly this line appeared and hasn't gone away like all the others that have played tricks on me in the past!

I uploaded to photobucket and they lost their quality so hopefully you all can see it, but I am pretty hopeful that this is a faint bfp! 
I mean, the damn thing is still sitting there just really faint, but I can see it from a good distance away in light or shadowed lighting!!

Please let me know what you all think!


----------



## BABTTC123

So it dried and looks pretty pink :) 
I'm trying not to get too excited until it gets darker though!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Bab- I totally see it on the invert, a little harder to see on original but can still see it!!! I so hope this is it for you!! Omg two bfp's and a baby??!!!


Ab-congrats on your precious baby boy!!! That is awesome! Hope you are getting some rest and lots of lovin on him!! 

Perse-Welcome back! I hope you get your rainbow soon, you deserve it!! 

Mommy-Have you called the dr yet? IF you got prego in Oct then you and I are the same! That is an awesome line!! 

Ready-your scan is tomorrow!! Can't wait to hear about baby's heartbeat and see pic!! today will go quickly for you I hope! 

Ah-Monday is almost here, I hope you see your bfp. 

AFM-dr apt today and only working til 12 have some errands to run and a nap to take!! ;) I am so happy to see the luck turn around in this forum. Ren you are next!!!


----------



## BABTTC123

I can't see it with the photobucket pics but the originals on my phone I can see it for sure :) 
What is this appointment for Mrs?
Do you get to get another pic of baby??


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Omg...I am sooooooo beaming right now!
First off- Welcome back Perse! You have been missed. I so hope ur bfp comes in a few days.
Mommy-super huge congrats! Have you booked a scan?
Bab-I totally see that line. The ics and dollar store tests don't give good lines until ur hcg is higher. I can't wait to see that line get darker. 
Mrs-What all is happening at ur appt today?


----------



## BABTTC123

Ready- I want this to stick!! I went ahead and said f*** it! And called my doctor. They want me to come in for hcg and progesterone and said that they would probably put me on a progesterone pill to make sure that this bean sticks! 
I feel like at least I am giving it a chance :)


----------



## lorrainej

Hi im new to this site. Me and my husband are trying to concieve. Im 25 but have always had irregular periods for yrs it would be every 2 months and then when i got it would last for 13 to 18 days and bled heavily. I had 2 girls young even with my crazy period. They are now 6 and 5 and my period would last 3 to 7months of bleeding then stopnfor 3 to 7months. Crazy i know.. well all the sudden afterbthe last one i didnt have one again for like 4 months and then i got it. It was a regular period i was shocked lasted like 3days normal flow but none of the what i call nasty things came out lol. Now about 37 days later i finally got another period and im in shock im actually starting to get to normal. Well i think i am lol. But its my 2nd day and i have alot of brown blood coming out. Hopefully it gets normal soon.. well anyways do you girls think its a normal period that im finally getting? We been trying for 7months and i like gave up because its depressing. But my husband really wants to have a baby. Im sorry I'm all over the place? Do you think i have a chance?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ab-Super massive congrats! So excited to hear Frazer has arrived and you both are doing well.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Welcome lorraine! Have you seen a dr about the irregular cycles? Maybe you have pcos? I'm not too knowledgeable about the irregular cycles but there are ladies on here that can give you some advice. 
Bab-I think going to the dr is good and at least you will be ahead of the game. Have u taken any more tests? R u going to the dr today?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Welcome ah! Good for you being able to wait to test. Your symptoms sound good!


----------



## Mommy_DK

Ready- Thanks a bunch!!!!! I did have a scan today /:

Bab- I so see that line! It's light but it's there and I'm guessing it's light because it's early! My only symptoms have been Extreem bloating, fatigue, and a little more hungry than usual. 

Mrs- I'm not sure when I concieved and I'm just so confused now

I went for a scan and another pregnancy test (urine) this am and the scan showed NO baby! This was a free walk in clinic and the sonographer made me nervous and she seemed new at the whole thing but she says no baby.... Maybe it's early? Although my lines are really dark and showed up within 20seconds. She checked for inflammation in my tubes but nothing....... I Don't know what to think now. I said a prayer before the sonographher came into the room and asked God to work a miricale and bless us with another healthy baby boy and I started to think to myself 'what if they don't find the baby on the scan?' And boom they don't find baby. I'm wondering if this is apart of God working a miracle for us. They said to test again in two weeks and come back for another scan


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mommy did they do an internal scan or just abdominal? Your hcg needs to be higher than 2000 (on average) for an abdominal to show anything and the tech needs to be skilled early on as well. Your line was dark but mine was like that before 5 wks and my hcg was well below 2000. Don't panic yet!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Did you have blood drawn or just the urine test?


----------



## Mommy_DK

Thanks ready ! I'm trying not to panic but this was strange for me because my other pregnancies showed up as early as 6 weeks. 

I only had urine today. But I just called and the nurse said if I'm only 3 or 4 weeks that could be another reason baby isn't showing.maybe I should call my dr to try to get blood drawn so I have a better idea of what to expect...? Have you showed early on scans?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

With the pg before dd I had a scan at 4+5 and they saw nothing in my uterus but thought maybe they did outside. They diagnosed ectopic but I still wonder to this day if maybe it was just too early. Anything before 5 wks all you would see is a thickened uterine wall or at best a sac. I think u r too early. Get your betas checked.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

With dd my first scan was at 6+5 and I saw everything and a hb.


----------



## Mommy_DK

Maybe too early but I remember seeing the kids on the scans early on. If it is going to be a mc or ectopic I wish it would just do whatever it's going to do so I can move on!


----------



## Renaendel

Holy crap babbs! It is your month too! I am so so happy for you!!!

Mommydk, I hope it is just super early like five weeks. Betas would tell the complete story in four days rather than a few weeks. Keeping my fingers crossed.

Yay Persephone, welcome back. Welcome to the middle of your Tww. I think I am just four days ahead of you.


----------



## Mommy_DK

I'm hoping they can get me in to do blood rather than two weeks to go back for a scan, I am in a little depression mode right now, this sucks. 

Babs- how's it going?? What did dr say? I am patiently waiting for your answers , prayers up



P.s my appetite has gone down, I was extreemly hungry last week and now I'm just Blah.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Bab-so glad u called the dr! Good thinkin! When will you go for bloods? Keep us updated!!

Mommy-I'm praying it's just too early. I'd call you dr and let them know what took place they should get you in soon with that info. 

Ready-tomorrow is the day!!!! Can't wait to see pics!!

Afm-dr apt was just regular apt. Went over blood work results and listened to heart beat. 155-160! So I moved up the gender apt to Jan 20th!!! I can't wait!!! 

So funny story, so I bought a Doppler and we have listened to the hb like every other night. Well I've found it on my left side close to my pelvic bone kind of. So we hear the hb today and it doesn't sound like what we hear every other night. So come to find out I've been listening to my pulse, not the baby's hb I've been in the wrong spot!! Dying with embarrassment. Only me!!


----------



## Mommy_DK

Lol Mrs Don't feel bad I did it with mine too! With our 3rd baby I bought one.... I don't think they were in stores with my two oldest. Have you found the right spot? 155+ is a girl! Lol yay 130 - is boy congrats momma


----------



## persephone13

Thanks everyone! I've been having mad cramping all evening on my left side so maybe the little alien is burying in deep tonight. According to FF I'm 10dpo today. But that's very loose as I wasn't temping this month.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mommy-I say get bloods drawn and you will know what's going on. Like i said before i used those tests and had lines like that before 5 wks. 
Perse-Can't wait until you test, things sound good. 
Mrs-I say girl too! Dd had a high hb the whole time while ds was quite a bit lower. Only a few wks and u can find out. 
Ren-Have you tested again?


----------



## persephone13

ReadynWaiting said:


> Mommy-I say get bloods drawn and you will know what's going on. Like i said before i used those tests and had lines like that before 5 wks.
> Perse-Can't wait until you test, things sound good.
> Mrs-I say girl too! Dd had a high hb the whole time while ds was quite a bit lower. Only a few wks and u can find out.
> Ren-Have you tested again?

I was thinking if buying tests at dollarama but 11dpo is probably too early for them....


----------



## Mommy_DK

Pers- I would try! For sure , or atleast go and get two or three, never hurts to have extras for later use, prayers going up 

Ready- I'll take you up on getting bloods, I bet you're right maybe I'm sooner than 5 weeks . I didn't know you could have such dark lines so early


----------



## BABTTC123

So I went in for bloods todag and they said hcg will be back tomorrow and progesterone at the latest by Friday :)
I got my results back from the 31st and my progesterone was 15.34 (Or some odd number after the 15 lol) Sooo obviously I had a good ovulation? Or am I reading into that wrong?? 
Have been having some STRONG cramps off and on today as if that bean is saying "I'm here to stay!"

mommy- You may be pretty early into the pregnancy! One of my friends is only 4 weeks along and looks like she is carrying twins but she only has one baby! The reason why she looks so big already is because, apparently, you show earlier with each pregnancy. Makes it a pretty good early symptom if ya ask me! :3

Ren- when will you be testing again?? 

pers- I took a cheapy along with the frer today and it shows a very line as well. I have heard that the dollar store tests are pretty good :) 

Mrs- I hope this is a little girl for you!! Then you won't have to stress for the next one! 

ready- Your scan is tomorrow!!! 
Are you excited??? 

To everyone else, I will have to get to you all later. This cold is kicking my butt!!


----------



## Mommy_DK

Bab- I wish I had a for sure answer as to why no sac showed and no baby is showing because just from reading and the nurses lack of info it could be 5 diff things. Ready says to get blood so I am going to try to do that ASAP. This is just so frustraighting. I also read chemical pregnancies can make you look and feel pregnant /: as far as your numbers I am useless in that department I've never gotten numbers checked but I bet those cramps were signs from your bean letting you know he's getting comfy, did the dr do blood only today?

Ready- What is your scan for tomorrow? I must have missed that, I'm so glad you're being seen now . Do you like this dr so far?

I feel like a freakin medical mystery! Why can't this just be as simple as dtd and have children with my dh ? Now that we're married and doing it the right way it's difficult but when we weren't married and I was far from settled down living a wild child life style I could get pg by looking at dh ?! I don't know how much more I can take.....trying to stay calm but this is just making me nuts.


----------



## BABTTC123

mommy- I agree with Ready that a blood test should confirm it! :) 
And didn't you say the person didn't seem to know what they were doing? 
That very well could be! They probably were looking for an obvious baby and not the sac xD 
I would request a different radiologist (is that what they are?) next time!


----------



## Renaendel

Each doctor is different babbs. Mine says above 10 is sufficient. Though my understanding is that most RE's want 15 or higher for medicated cycles. I am testing daily because of my ectopic history. I don't think I have a chance this month. My BFPs have all been in the 7-11 day range and tests at 12 are very very blank.

I am totally ok with this. I was really sick with influenza this month and I am pretty happy honestly that I don't have to worry about pregnancy on top of the flu. But I tell you I am going to be wanting that October baby!


----------



## BABTTC123

Hell yeah!! You better get that baby!! I've always thought that it would be awesome to be born on Halloween :3 the parties would be soo much fun!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab-Will you have repeat bloods drawn if hcg is present? I am excited but also very nervous. I am praying for a hb but steeling myself for the worst. 
Mommy-Do u have to make an appt for bloods or do u just go in? In canada you have to get your dr to do it or give u a req to go to a lab. My scan is a dating scan but I asked my mw if I could get in early as Ive had an ectopic before and am concerned. She was going to do it around 4wks but i rescheduled after 6cweeks so i could see a hb. Normally u don't go until 12 wks.


----------



## Mommy_DK

Ready- I am hoping ectopic isn't the case for either of us! Do you have any symptoms ? I Woke up feeling really dizzy and last week I had horrible stomach pains and it hurt during my bowel movements. I may need to report this and be seen ASAP just to be safe. I'm making an appointment to try to get bloods done with my specialist since I'm in the middle of switching drs. Good luck today honey ! Keep us updated 

Bab- Any word from your dr yet? I know you won't get some of the results in until Friday but maybe heard about the others today? I think it is a radiologist I keep calling them sonographhers...? More than likely I'm wrong ! But she wasn't very thorough so she may have missed something. Hopefully someone can get me in and do bloods right away 

Ren- Feel better soon, I wanted an October babe too, super fun birthday parties and he/She would be here Just in time to enjoy holidays with us


----------



## BABTTC123

Ready- I think so.. My doctor had said that she would probably put me on progesterone pills just in case. 
Fx all looks amazing today!!

mommy- I won't find out until later today lol it is only 6:00am here xD
Hurry up and get that appointment made for bloods!

afm- I mucked up and peed about an hour before I had to get up. Didn't think at all about testing then :/ 
still tried testing when I got up but my urine was clear and the cheapies showed up as negative. 
I hope that is all that was wrong. 
Well I am ending up staying home today because this cold I have wouldn't let me sleep at all. I have been coughing all night! 
I tried vics vaporub on my back, chest and feet, i have taken cough syrup, I have water by my bed to help ease the coughing but it just won't go away!!! 
This is the second time in a month or so that I have gotten sick this bad! I just want to be healthy :'( lol


----------



## persephone13

Okay! I'm going to dollarama to pick up some tests!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mommy-I have had symptoms just not like with dd which makes me wonder. My boobs have been sore, waves of nausea that almost feels like motion sickness, headaches, frequent peeing. I go in 3 hrs and my nerves are getting the better of me. 
Bab-an hr hold and cheapie tests are not a good mix. The ics and dollar store tests are ok but they sick early on. I hope u feel better soon. 
Perse-Have u poas yet????????
Mommy-bloods drawn yet?
Smommy-How r u holding out?


----------



## persephone13

So its very faint, but this is SMU...

https://oi57.tinypic.com/sdcuax.jpg

https://oi57.tinypic.com/jkw2dl.jpg


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ready-I am praying that your nerves calm. All will be ok! I can't wait to hear what the heartbeat is and see a pic!!

Bab-I can't wait to hear what your levels are!! 

Mommy-Try to call your dr and tell them what happened and get in asap. I think you are fine but just call dr for your peace of mind. 

Perse- I hope this is the start to your bfp, I would give it a few more days and test again. 

Smommy told me to say hi to everyone and congrats bab and mommy! She is being tested for preclampsia, her blood pressure is really high. She is due end of Jan first of Feb so fx for her that all is ok. 

AFM-Just another day! I am not sick so far today! Yay! We listened to the baby's heartbeat last night, not my pulse! lol Still embarrassed that I was doing that! I can't wait till Jan 20th! 12days 3 hours and 48 minutes, not that I am counting down! lol


----------



## persephone13

I think so too, Mrs! AF is due on Monday so I'll probably test Sunday. I'm way more chill about things now, though if it is for real, I want to tell my doctor to get me on progesterone. He knew nothing about that being an issue for women with PCOS last time...


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Perse- I was on progesterone from O for 14 days. Then once I got my bfp I stayed on it till I was 10 weeks. I would def talk to him about being on it before. That way your levels are sustained once you do get your bfp.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Perse-That is a line!!!! It's like a bfp explosion in here! I love it!!!!


----------



## persephone13

ReadynWaiting said:


> Perse-That is a line!!!! It's like a bfp explosion in here! I love it!!!!

Ready, it would be amazing if we were all bumpbuddies at the same time!!

When is your appt today?


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ready-Please update on your scan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Perse-I totally missed the bottom pic earlier, that is so a line!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yay!! I'd be calling dr!!!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I'm just waiting to go in and feel like I'm going to vomit! Lol


----------



## Renaendel

Ohh good luck ready! I hope it is just perfect.

Grats on the line persephonie! I totally see it


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Well not good ladies! Only yolk sac was seen and she's dating me almost a week behind. I will have to go for a follow up scan but I'm not feeling too positive at this point.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

So what is supposed to be seen at 6w? When will you go back? Are they not doing bloods? I would think that would help determine.


----------



## Mommy_DK

Mrs- tell her we said hello! She is missed and I am hoping she is negative for preclampsia . Hugs to her and yay for jan 20!! I'm excited for you , is your dad getting anxious about gender or is he still wanting to wait it out?

Ready- How do you know how far you are ? Is AF regualr every month for you? Did they do blood today? A sac is still a good sign I would think.... Unlike me where they barely see the sac

My dr still has me in the air, I got another scan today and a slip to go get bloods done. On the scan done this afternoon they saw what *MIGHT* be the 'beginning' of the sac (very small collection of fluid) so it'll be a waiting game from here. If numbers are high on blood results than there is a good chance I could just be really early and probably ovulated late. If numbers are low then the pregnancy isn't viable. Dr doesn't think it will be a miscarriage because when she examined me there was no sign of blood but she's sticking with the 'anything is possible anything can change'. So Here's to another two weeks wait *

Ready- I hope everything is ok hun, do your drs have a plan b set yet? Like maybe trying clomid ? That's my plan if this pregnancy doesn't hold


----------



## ReadynWaiting

The tech said I looked between 5 to 6 weeks based on the sac and yolk sac. My periods are textbook regular and ovulation is too. I wasn't temping exactly but have a rough idea of when i did. No clue when implantation was but I'm thinking possibly around dec. 15 which could put me a bit behind of where I think I am but I'm still skeptical. 
I have a follow up scan in 7 days so if nothing happens between now and then I will know for sure next week. I'm not getting bloods drawn only because I had weekly draws with dd with some botched needle work and I just can't stomach it. I was expecting bad news so I'm not surprised. 
My mw is awesome and called to set everything up in no time. She said it's totally normal this early to only see a yolk sac and a couple of days can make a world of difference. I don't want to bring the positive vibe down on here so let's keep the bfps rolling!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mommy-When do you get your results?


----------



## Mommy_DK

Ready- I seriously think you're ok !! I think it is just early for you , if you're not cramping and no spotting but they see a sac, chances of mc are so low! Yay I'm going to keep you lifted , I'm so happy for all of our bfps ! We had a whole summer/fall full of bfns it's refreshing just to see the BFPs! 

As far as my results , I couldn't get bloods done today like I was suppose to because I had to get the kids from school early today so I can do blood tomorrow and Sunday. But I honestly don't know if I feel like running all over the place to get stuck by needles so I might just wait it out


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ready-glad that your mw is so awesome, I am gonna think positive for you, I know it is hard when you are in the situation so I am going to do it for you! ;)


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Mommy-go get the bloods!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It doesn't hurt that bad!


----------



## Mommy_DK

Mrs- I know! I really want to I'm just exhausted ! The drs I've been going to these past two days are 40 mins away and I haven't gotten any sleep because I've been tossing and turning wondering what's wrong....and today's my birthday. BUT I will try my best to go do it tomorrow (I hate needles) and readys botched situation just scared me lol


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Omg HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can understand the drive! I have to drive 35 min to my dr office. Yay for a bfp on your bday and your baby will be great! Prayers and get some rest for your bday girly!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Happy birthday mommy!!!!!:cake:
I had a student practicing on my arm and the nurse that was supposed to be monitoring him left the room for a few mins. Instead of him waiting after the first failed attempt he kept digging. I finally had to tell him to stop. 2 days later i looked like a junkie! Lol
I had blood drawn over 40 x with dd and only the one bad incident Mommy. The other reason I'm not going is it will stress me out even more. I'm just going to wait it out for the next 7 days and hope for the best. 
I've been reading a lot and really a matter of a couple days at this point can make a huge difference. The tech was really moving around to find things so I'm wondering if maybe my uterus is not exactly where it should be. Childbirth can do a number on ur body. I know some dd I have had terrible tailbone pain off and on. Oh the joys of having kids...haha.


----------



## persephone13

Happy Birthday, Mommy!

Ready - I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. Sending lots of good thoughts your way.

AFM - I am starting to doubt the tests. They look so light now that I am looking at them again. Sigh. I think the anxiety from last March is settling in again.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Perse do you want to post pics of the tests. Sometimes other eyes see differently. 
And thank you ladies for your support and encouraging words!


----------



## BABTTC123

Pers- I can sort of see the line! I use my phone so it was hard for me to see, but I am sure if I was on my desktop then it would be more noticeable!! I think this is it for you!!

Ready- did you at least get to hear a heart beat?? 
I think things will work out just fine! <3

mommy- HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!

afm- I am pretty ticked with my doctors office. 
They called me today to tell me my blood results from the 31st. Which I was slightly off, it was 15.78 (wrote it down lol) 
I told them that I already had these results and needed the results from yesterdays draws and they said that they would find out and call me back. I have yet to recieve a call. I am VERY irritated!!! 
As for hpt's, I held for 5 hrs and my line was slightly dark on the wandfo than the one fron yesterday. Saving frer until those get darker!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab-only yolk sac was seen so no fetal pole and no heartbeat. That's why I'm distressed. I have been reading like a maniac and it seems very common this early as a couple of days can make a huge difference. My mw said that there is a yolk sac which is great. She may be concerned if there was only a gestational sac. I have 6 days to wait. 
As for you I hope u get some answers and why are they not being proactive if you need progesterone?


----------



## persephone13

The test this morning is so faint it's pretty much negative. I'm too depressed to post a picture.


----------



## BABTTC123

Ready- I am glad that you mw has helped to ease your mind! It probably is too early on! Do you have another scan scheduled??

pers- Keep trying! It could get darker! At least that is what I am hoping because my tests are being weird too :/

afm- my test are still faint. I caved and took my last frer and it is only slightly darker than the first. This is after 2 whole days!! Shouldn't it be getting A LOT darker??? 
I am extremely concerned AND extremely pissed at my doctor and her assitant brushing me off like I don't matter. I told them straight from the get-go that I wanted a doctor who at least acted like they cared and didn't make me wait on answers to tests or have to go through loops to get prescriptions. 
I am very disappointed in them right now. Everything seemed great at first but slowly it began to get worst and worst.


----------



## BABTTC123

https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f11/baghramm/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-01-09063238_zps06f8a986.jpg
https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f11/baghramm/Mobile%20Uploads/20150109_061229_zpsbc0a61bc.jpg


----------



## persephone13

Are you absolutely sure you're 13 dpo? Maybe you're slightly earlier than you realized and that's why its so faint.


----------



## BABTTC123

FF did tey to change my O date to be two days less than it originally said. I used OPK's to track my O. Only thing I can think of is a late implantation.. :/


----------



## persephone13

BABTTC123 said:


> FF did tey to change my O date to be two days less than it originally said. I used OPK's to track my O. Only thing I can think of is a late implantation.. :/

That could be it! This waiting game is the hardest part. I wish I hadn't been tracking...haha...then I could just be surprised when my period doesn't come.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Perse and Bab, Your lines aren't going to be a lot darker they will just gradually get darker. Keep in mind I didn't get 3+ on a digi even though my hcg was 11,000+! Bab I would call your dr this am! I am sorry you are having such a hard time. Perse I would be calling your dr too! Get the ball rolling and you make the moves when the dr office is slacking.


----------



## persephone13

I know you are right, Mrs. Just so hard when DH is such a naysayer. He's like convinced we should pretend I'm not even pregnant so I don't get my hopes up. It just feels like he's not that into it.


----------



## BABTTC123

Called Dr. and now am waiting. They NEVER answer their phone so I had to leave a message. I reminded them that they were supposed to get my results to me yesterday.


----------



## Renaendel

Mrs. Burch said:


> Perse and Bab, Your lines aren't going to be a lot darker they will just gradually get darker. Keep in mind I didn't get 3+ on a digi even though my hcg was 11,000+! Bab I would call your dr this am! I am sorry you are having such a hard time. Perse I would be calling your dr too! Get the ball rolling and you make the moves when the dr office is slacking.

I agree with everything she said 100%. Perse I am sorry about your husband. It sounds like he is scared of another MC. Guys can sometimes be dumb about how they express stuff like that. Babbs, UGH I am ready to hear your blood results now! :haha:


----------



## BABTTC123

Results are in!
I am pg! They said that progesterone looked good and hcg was still low but it was because I'm, in their words, "a minute pregnant" lol 
They are going to have me come in either Monday or Tuesday to check for progression! :)


----------



## persephone13

BABTTC123 said:


> Results are in!
> I am pg! They said that progesterone looked good and hcg was still low but it was because I'm, in their words, "a minute pregnant" lol
> They are going to have me come in either Monday or Tuesday to check for progression! :)

YAY! Congrats, Bab! This makes me feel better! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## BABTTC123

Go get that test!! :3 
I'm positive yours will show too!!!


----------



## persephone13

My doctor refuses to do blood tests before 8 weeks because he says its too early...that's why I'm not really in a rush to call because he makes me feel like an idiot.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

BAB-YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I knew it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So freakin excited!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Perse-I am sorry your doctor makes you feel like that, that is awful. Is there a clinic that you could go to or something? Or another dr? I am sorry dh is being negative but I agree with Ren, men have a harder time then we think dealing with losses. I hope this is your rainbow baby!!


----------



## Mommy_DK

Thanks for the bday wishes everyone! It's been a bit of a stressful one with this pregnancy or unpregnancy but had fun with DH and kids. 

Bab- the line will probably be low until your numbers rise or until you're further along but congrats honey!!!! I am so happy for you, your dreams ment something!! At least your pregnancy dreams  

Ready- Everything I've read up on about your situation says that seeing only the yolk sac at 4-6 weeks is totally normal, so I know for your next scan you'll be able to see your little peanut. Stay positive ! And, Congrats!!!! 

Mrs-anything new? Have you and DH done any baby shopping lately??

I got my first round of bloods done today and the second round I'll do Monday ...results will be in on Wednesday. My positive lines are too dark for us to see absolutely nothing on the scans. Either ectopic or miscarriage seems more than likely but ready is telling me her lines have been dark really early on too. Another woman here said her scan showed nothing at 5 weeks and she went on to have her baby boy..... Oh the wait is tearing me up


----------



## Renaendel

persephone13 said:


> My doctor refuses to do blood tests before 8 weeks because he says its too early...that's why I'm not really in a rush to call because he makes me feel like an idiot.

WHAT? 8 weeks? for bloods? That is a lie and just down right wrong. 

1. You get blood test done early because you need to know if your progesterone is high enough to support the pregnancy. Between 8-12 weeks the placenta starts to take over so you don't worry about it as much after.

2. How do you think they check for early ectopic pregnancies before they can see it on the ultrasound. By HCG progression that is how. 

3. If the HCG goes away but you still don't start bleeding before 8 weeks they can actually start the MC process, rather than waiting until latter and going through much more bad stuff.

Not testing blood before 8 weeks is silly. If your doctor is making you feel stupid it is time to find a different doctor. I understand if bloods look good not doing say an ultrasound until 8 weeks but blood work is specifically supposed to be done early in the pregnancy.

grr, not mad at you just mad at your doctor. How ignorant can he be?

----


ohh mommydk, the wait is so stressful. i really really hope you dont have an extopic. They are rough. if you start having any bad pain get into see someone asap. crossing my fingers for you.


----------



## persephone13

Your post makes me feel so much better. When I was pregnant in March he told me, "well you're in here really early. I mean most people don't even come to me until they are 8 weeks because they've missed two periods." And when I mentioned to him that I had read about how women with PCOS have lower progesterone, he told me that progesterone wasn't my problem because I'd gotten pregnant. 

I've wanted an excuse to leave this doctor for awhile, and now that we live in a different city I'm finally going to do it.


----------



## Renaendel

Ohh plenty of people with faulty progesterone get pregnant. They just lose the pregnancy in the weeks after. Is there a clinic or something you can go to? You already have two MCs this past year. I hope you can find someone who will draw prog and HCG. You have very reasonable concerns and it is important to have these things looked at.


----------



## Smommy013

Congrats to all the ladies with BFPs! 

babs- I'm so excited for you!!

Mommy- I hope you bloods are good. Try not to stress!

Ready- you have to consider that conception does take place immediately after ovulation, so that could be the reason! Try not to stress to much

Ab- congrats on baby boy!

Pers- you should get a new doctor! Don't let some cranky wanna be bully you!

Ren- I hope this month is better for you! 

Sorry I have been Mia lately, it's been a rough couple of weeks. Luckily I do not have Pre eclampsia, but I started to lose my mucus plug on Tuesday. I have been admitted to labor and deliver twice since New Years. Everything end up being ok, just needing to rest and drink fluids. I am 37 weeks tomorrow, and I am 1 cm dilated and 40% effaced. So we shall see when this little one decides to show up. I hope the new year is doing good for you all!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab-yay for bloods!!!!!! As for your lines remember all tests are didn't with different amounts of dye in then even the same 2 in a box of 2. At the beginning i was looking at tests online with hcg levels attached and some frers were dark and the hcg was 80 and the same line on another frer was 250. Glad your dr is being proactive. Did they tell you what your hcg was?
Perse-Your dr sounds like he is 100 yrs old. My old ob/gyn wouldn't see you until 2 missed periods unless you had complications previously. I think it used to be pretty standard back in the day but now that there are so many known complications there is no more "standard". There are a lot of drs that think they know and therefore give misinformation and causing undue stress for people. Definitely find a new dr! GL
Mommy-like I said to bab dark lines on tests differ as far as hcg levels. There were so many varying levels of hcg and line darkness there really is no way to say unless having bloods drawn. I think you are still early and in a couple of weeks will see what you are looking for. Thanks for the reassurance. 
Afm-I'm trying to just stay positive and figure things will be as they are meant to be and I have no control. Hopefully I see a bean and a heartbeat next week but if not I will deal with it then. I have read sooo many stories of people at the same stage as me have the same thing happen and a week later all is good. FX'd


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hi smommy! That's a little scary but glad baby is still holding out. Almost full term and things can happen whenever. I can't believe you are so close to holding your baby...You must be so excited? I hope all goes quickly for you and can't wait for the details.


----------



## persephone13

I'm kinda feeling like the whole thing is moot anyway because I have lower back pain and slight cramping now. :cry:


----------



## BABTTC123

Pers- DEFINITLY get a new Doctor! He sounds like he doesn't know his head from his butt! 
You can get bloods NOW to confirm! It shouldn't be hard to get into a new doctor right now since pregnant patients are priority :) 

mrs- THANK YOU!! It's funny because now that pregnancy is confirmed, aside from my night of bawling uncontrollably on Tuesday, all of my symptoms have gone away! I am pretty exhausted but that could be the could. 

Mommy- I hope they would hurry up and figure this out for you!! 
I am positive you are preggo! I'll bet that baby is just hiding ;) 

Ren- I agree with you! I see a lot of ladies in my PCOS support groups get pg and have VERY low progesterone! They end up having to get started on pills to avoid mc. 

smommy- Super glad to hear that you don't have pre-eclampsia! My sister had it and gave birth to her son a whole month in advance. I need to talk to my doctor about these concerns because not only is it genetic it is also common with pcos patients! :/
Sounds like the LO is giving you a good heads up, or I guess in this case down :hehe: I can't wait to see pics!! Keep us updated and I will be sending prayers your way!!

ready- they did but it went in one ear and out the other xD I was trying to be quiet because hubby is home sick as well today! lol But I put together a little basket with a blanket, bottle, the tests, pink and blue balloons and a drawing of a bun saying DUE 09/15 Lol


----------



## BABTTC123

Pers- that isn't a bad sign this early :) your bean is just reminding you that he/she is there.


----------



## Smommy013

thanks everyone, I will try to keep everyone updated as quickly as possible. School starts back on tuesday. So hopefully, i can update during class lol


----------



## BABTTC123

Oh wow! You have a lot going on this month! What courses are you taking?

afm- my doctor had called me at like 5:00pm yesterday from what I think is her personal phone...
She said that to her my hcg was concerning and low but my progesterone looked great. 
My hcg was 15 at 11 dpo cd 28 and prgesterone was 31.35...
What is all of your opinions?? 
I don't have any good tests left, just the dollar tree ones and there is barely anything there :( 
Ugh... I wish that I didn't have to wait until Monday to get another draw!


----------



## Mommy_DK

Smommy- Keep us posted and try to rest as much as you can before LO gets here!! 

Bab- I think those #s sound normal just from what I've read from a lot of other moms experiences . Did she mention that if it is early on those numbers are normal? I'm hoping the numbers rise by Monday (I'm sure they will ) so she can stop scaring you and ease your mind

I haven't had any energy to do anything! Idk if it's stress from everything that's going on with this 'pregnancy' or the stress from arguing with DH. OR a real pregnancy is growing and it's causing me to feel exhausted and tired. I can take a nap wake up and STiLL be tired! I get a tiny bit of energy to talk to the kids and make them some food and then boom I have to go sleep again. Really really drained. I'm glad DH is off to help with them this weekend! 
:sleep::sleep::sleep:
How's everyone else?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab-I posted and nothing came up! Very annoying!!! Anyways with dd at 14dpo hcg was 57, dr said that was really low. So around 11dpo it maybe was around 20 say. Drs look at textbook cases and base their opinions (Yes opinions) on such cases. The number means nothing it is the progression that should be the only focus. Unfortunately you can only wait at this point and hopefully come Monday ur numbers are up there. In my experience I have been scared, stressed and misinformed on numerous occasions by drs because they give their opinions instead of knowing all of the facts. GL
Mommy-I can tell you I am zapped of energy and have been for a couple weeks. I get up in the am and don't feel like i have slept. I come home and nap and feel more tired after and just wait for the clock to reach 8pm and go back to bed. This past week has been the worst mixed in with the waves of nausea and headaches.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab-i forgot to mention that i had my bloods drawn again at 17dpo with dd and they were over 180. That was the last time i had b-hcg checked cuz it was too stressful waiting for results.


----------



## BABTTC123

ready- I hope so.. I don't have enough money to buy anymore FRER tests and at this point I don't trust the cheap tests since they aren't working for me... They keep stressing me out :/
I feel like they should be showing a better line other than just a shadow line. 
The only thing keeping me from going completely insane is my FRER from yesterday. The line has dried to be pretty decent unlike the first one. 

I just need to become a flabotomist and get my own mini lab lmao then I would be able to do my own tests xD haha

mommy- I have been completely drained as well! At least this morning I felt energized but suddenly some symptoms have started up again (THANK GOD!) 
I went to the store to get some groceries and felt like I was burning up. i got nauseas and like I was about to pass out. 
So I guess that is good? lol


----------



## Mommy_DK

Ready- Yes ! You sound just like me this week, it's a drag, and I feel like it's hard to move on or fully enjoy anything because I'm waiting around to find out what's going on. Are you taking your prenatals and folic? I just started back up yesterday . I had given them a break for a few weeks before bfp

Bab- I'm glad I'm not the only one feeling so super tired and exhausted I think this may be a good sign for all of us. My symptoms went in and out too. Today I feel more nauseous and hungry and a little more sensitive to smells ... Like what ever DH is cooking down stairs has me gagging. Yesterday I was dizzy. Did your dr say when they would plan to do a sono

Does anyone else feel/look really bloated after eating or drinking? I noticed in the begining of my other pgs I would get really bloated right after eating or drinking. Almost like my body was giving me a preview of how I was going to look in a few months


----------



## persephone13

Mommy_DK said:


> Does anyone else feel/look really bloated after eating or drinking? I noticed in the begining of my other pgs I would get really bloated right after eating or drinking. Almost like my body was giving me a preview of how I was going to look in a few months

Oh god yes. It is terrible. I am so bloated. And after eating and drinking, its just constant burping and the like. So nasty. Poor DH...lol


----------



## BABTTC123

I haven't gotten really bloated yet, but today I am really feeling pregnant @[email protected] 
Same as you mommy, I have been pretty freaken sensitive to smells. My guinea pigs cage that I just cleaned the other day makes me gag and for some reason my husband smells like oysters and I cannot deal with his smell. idk why he smells. He just took a shower this morning! 
My little brother had spent the night here and he is a teen so he is struggling with proper hygene lol He didn't brush his teeth and I could smell it from across the room. Everyone thought I was crazy xD 
Ended up getting a head ache and having to lay down for a while.
Perse, I have been terribly gssy for the past day or two xD thankfully they haven't stunk! haha


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab-The cheapies are not a good indicator of any type of increase until u r further along. I didn't bother with them until after af was late. 
Mommy-I have been taking my vitamins steady for months. I had bloating for the first week but then it went away. I find at night when i go to bed i feel it. 
Perse-What is ur plan as far as getting a new dr and getting bloods drawn?


----------



## persephone13

Honestly, I don't know, Ready. It's so hard to get a new family doctor in our area. I might just go in to see him with a list of demands and tell him this is what I want. He can't really say no when it's a completely legitimate issue.

That being said, can you girls help me make a list of everything I should ask to have?


----------



## BABTTC123

Ready- Yeah I am learning that the hard way lol my body is screaming pregnant and the tests are saying "possibly.." xD

pers- Since you have PCOS some stuff to bring up is that you want to be closely monitored for gestational diabetes, hypoglycemia, pre-eclampsia, low progesterone, ectopic pregnancy, cyts growing and rupturing during pregnancy etc.. These are things that I will be checking into as well since I also have PCOS.


----------



## persephone13

Did I not tell you what he said when I went in to see him? He's like, well I guess you don't have PCOS since you got pregnant all on your own. O_O


----------



## Renaendel

Perse. Two blood tests, separated by 48 hours.

The first test should be for HCG and for progesterone.

The second test should be for HCG.

You need the the two HCG tests to check doubling time. If it isn't doubling properly then chances are there is a chromosomal failure or it is in the wrong location (ectopic). Nothing they can do about chromosomal, but if it is extopic they can do something now. I am missing my tube because my first doctor refused blood tests.

Progesterone should be checked now because it is an easy way to prevent a miscarriage of a perfectly healthy embryo. Especially since you have had two losses this year it should be checked.

Make sure he understands that if you lose this one it will be your third, which in most countries qualifies you for repeat loss testing.


----------



## persephone13

I can't say enough how lost I would be without you girls. :hugs:


----------



## BABTTC123

Pers- You REALLY need to get a new doctor!! It is 100% possible to conceive naturally with PCOS! I see ladies do it ALL THE TIME!


----------



## persephone13

Honestly I would love to just get through the first 8 weeks and then start seeing my midwife, but they won't take you on until about 8 - 10 weeks.


----------



## Mommy_DK

Pers- So sorry you are having a crappy time with this dr your seeing right now! Hopefully the next few weeks will fly by so you can get over to the midwives! I'm hoping the bloating is a good sign for us 

Bab- I got a taste of that burning up feeling you had the other day..... Wonder what that means...? I'm hearing that folic acid is really really good for a sticky bean . Are you taking any? 

Ready- That's good! You've been ahead of the game with the vitamins then! When are you going back to your dr? 

Also ready, I saw you mention to Bab that the cheapies won't show well unless you're further along? How far? My BFP was a cheapie . 

I'm still too tired to do much of anything , my house is a little more messy than I'd like for it to be right now and I've been making DH cook. Dizzy again today, pretty much same symptoms. Normally I want sweets, but I'm actually turned off to them and only want meaty hearty foods and cheese.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mommy-Before af is due I find the cheapies give really light lines that have you wondering. Plus they aren't good for showing progression. The ics i had were totally inconsistent while my frers were showing tons of progression.


----------



## BABTTC123

Pers- Hopefully time will fly by and you will be dealing with your midwife in no time!
Speaking of which... how do you find and choose a good one??

mommy- I have been taking prenatals and extra folic acid religiously for 3 months now lol
My guess for the burning up is that we are producing high progesterone levels :) Since progesterone is what causes our temp to rise..? 

ready- I have pretty much just stopped testing since I only have one cheap test left and I will be getting a draw tomorrow anyways. 
I figure that I might as well treat myself as pregnant. 
Plus a lot of pages say that some women don't have strong hcg show in their urine whereas it is still high in their blood. So I am trying to make myself believe that I am one of those ladies xD haha


----------



## BABTTC123

So I tried making both "Perfect french toast" and "perfect bacon" from recipes I found online. Well the french toast tasted terrible and the bacon ended up burning. I'm pretty ticked off. Never trustingonline recipes again!! This is the 4th time this stuff has happened :/


----------



## persephone13

That is so frustrating, Babs! I have really hit and miss luck with online recipes. I am currently trying one in the slow cooker...ehhh we will see. It smells good though, so I'm hoping that means its a win. lol.

As for the midwife, I read up on the three clinics in my area, and the ones I went with last time (before my miscarriage) were really amazing. As soon as I talked to them on the phone we just clicked. It is fully covered by our health insurance here in Ontario which is amazing. 

How is everyone else doing tonight? DH felt bad for me being all worrying and sad so he went out an bought a FRER and I just took it. 

He was the first one to say he thinks it looks darker then the others, which made me feel much better. Though I have been having some achey cramps all day long, I was reading that miscarriage normally starts with bleeding and then cramps. I can't remember what happened last time because it was really traumatic for me, but I seem to remember having cramps first. IDK.

https://oi58.tinypic.com/xqg6ea.jpg


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Perse-I was achey for the first week and a half. It felt totally different from dd which was more pulling and stretching with cramps. 
When I had my mc it was more backache with sharp cramps that never went away. The bleeding came later. That line looks great!
Bab-I'm not a big recipe follower but when I do they had best work out. That totally pisses me off!! GL tomorrow. 
Afm-the nausea seems to be setting in. Yesterday I had to lay down a few times just to keep from running to the toilet and tonight I was changing dd diaper (poopy) and it actually made me sick! I've never gagged over her diapers. My hcg must still be rising so fx'd bean had grown. I'm trying to prepare myself for the worst but it's hard not to have hope.


----------



## BABTTC123

Pers- I have been cramping today as well. Scared the crap out of me when they got pretty strong but I think it is just our uterus' expanding... Btw, gorgeous lines ;)

ready- I give up on internet recipes lol i swear they are out to piss me off xD haha


----------



## Renaendel

Perse and Babbs, I hope there are only "good" cramps hitting you two. I don't want to see any more miscarriages in this thread, just all you ladies with healthy perfect pregnancies!!! Let us know your new HCG babbs, keeping my fingers crossed that it is perfect. Perse, hopefully you can find a walk in clinic that will just do the two blood tests if your doctor is an ass tomorrow.

Ready - Man your MS sounds really rough for 6 weeks. You must have quite the strong little bean in there. It is a great sign that your hormones are still adjusting. I wish you didn't have to be sick, but I am glad it is giving you some reassurance that things are ok.

MommyDK, I am glad that you are getting some time to rest and that your husband is being supportive and helping out. It seems like the pregnancy exhaustion is hitting you pretty hard. As for the cheapie thing I have had different experiences with them and unfortunately enough losses to test a few brands. SurePredict cheapies work really well from about 5-100 HGC, but they saturate after that. Wondfo work decently for progression from 20-400. OSOM are great from 10-200 but are 2$ vs less than a dollar. Dollar store are hit or miss (25-50)-200. FRER and Answer seem to be about 12.5-500 hgc for decent progression. Hope that helps.

I am calling my RE tomorrow. I actually started later than I thought. Full flow today instead of Friday. The period was being shy and not doing full flow yet. So I need to reschedule my CD 12 follicle ultrasound. This is good though, because I need to ask her about my femara dose. The point of putting me on Femara was to make sure I was getting a follicle on the left hand side. It is only happening maybe 1 out of ever 4 months. I am going to ask her if we can increase the dose so I have a better chance of eggies that can make it to my left tube. Wish me luck. It just destroys me every month I go in for another ultrasound and my egg is on the wrong side, again. I hope she is ok with the idea.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ren my everything is crossed for you. With all that u have had to endure ur time is here for a rainbow. I'm sure you feel this and I can't imagine your frustration with all of this. At least you are getting good care...now ur body needs to cooperate.


----------



## BABTTC123

Ren- I am praying for you!!! 
This needs to be your cycle! That we we all are so close in due dates :) 

ready- I totally missed the part about your ms! Hooray for vomiting!!! lol Hopefully it doesn't treat you too bad but I think it is an awesome way to ease your mind :D


----------



## Mommy_DK

Ren- I'm glad too that you have good care, how many follicles do you have? Did they get a count yet? And yes that does help a bunch ! I'll try the wondfos next. The dollar tree cheapie set in really dark but ready was saying that can happen even really early on so Im hoping I'm still early and that's why they couldn't see anything , prayers going up!

Ready- I'm so glad your getting the ms! Did you get it with your other babies?? I never did 

Bab- Any news? I usually follow my instincts and just tweak certain things when it comes to recipes ..... When I follow exactly what it says its always a FAIL! Lol oh and that's good you started taking the folic early !

I was reading around today and ran into this really interesting research study about gender influence. Supposedly mothers who are on diets and normally skip breakfast the months leading up to conception have baby girls. But mothers who have a high caloric intake and eat cereal most mornings in the months leading up to conception are more likely to concieve baby boys. Also diets rich in potassium (bananas, potatoes etc.) in the months leading to conception and during early pregnancy weeks are more likely to produce baby boys. Thought that was pretty interesting especially because it proved to be pretty accurate for my three. During the months before I conceived my girls I was following really strict diets, and just before I conceived my son I was purposely trying to gain some weight back so my calorie intake was pretty high. BUT of course the most important thing is a healthy baby if this is a viable pregnancy and so *healthy* foods should be the focus. Cheers , to our future healthy happy newborns!! *******


----------



## Renaendel

Mommy dk, I my antral follicle count was 16-18. Not to shabby for a 35 year old! But I only had one stupid follicle grow last month. I am on the IVF protocol for vitamins for egg quality so we ar doing everything we can. Yes the dollar tree ones can saturate pretty quickly, so you don't see a huge change after a few days. The issue is that there are so many different manufacturers of the dollar tree tests that all use the same case but slightly different strips inside so it is hard to tell what you have.

Babbs, ready, I hope my body listens to you. Just promise if it doesn't you guys won't be weirded out by the one not preggers lady in the group. :haha:

After my talk with the doctor we are sticking on the letrozole protocol at 5mg for at least one more month. They don't go above that dose in the clinic. My RE covers a three state area since the population is so small here. So I am meeting her on February fifth, four days before my next period is due to discuss moving to injectables. I can do 3-500 a cycle, but I am nervous that we are talking thousands...


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Perse-that is an awesome line!! Any luck trying to get a new dr and bloods? Glad dh is being more supportive. 

Ready-Sorry about the MS, I know it is a BITCH!!!!!!!! I do feel for you!! When do you go back for another scan?

Bab-Let us know about your draw. at 10dpo mine was 25 but like the girls said, it is about the progression, not the actual number. 

Mommy-Sorry about the bloating, I was bloated pretty bad in the beginning, it has worn off some now. 

Ren-I love that you talk so openly with your dr and she responds, that is awesome. That is how it is with my dr too! Although I have been with them since I was 16 so we I feel comfortable. I so hope that things work out for you soon, you deserve it after everything you have been through.  Hope you and dh are feeling better and the flu has left you all. 

AFM-No sickness for 3 days in a row. I got a little sick feeling on Saturday and ate and it was gone! 1 week from tomorrow we find out if Little Monster is a boy or girl! I am so hoping girl but idk. Hope you all had a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Wishing_

ReadynWaiting said:


> Welcome ah! The ttc journey can be a stressful one and the longer it takes the harder it can be on the nerves. This is a good group for support so throw out the questions/thoughts/feelings/worries.
> Ren-My everything is crossed for you.
> Bab-That goes for you too!
> Mrs-That is sooo exciting! How many wks are you now?
> Wishing-How r u holding up?
> Afm-I am still so worried about this pregnancy due to the symptoms coming and going. 6 days until my scan so I can find out if there is a heart beat.

Ready - I'm okay. The single life is so weird! I am so deprived. It's about to be 2 or 3 months since I last had intercourse. I'm actually happy I don't have to deal with any more lies. I am more worried about what he's telling everyone because he lies out his ass. A while ago I found out through his FB that he was talking to his cousin and she asked him if I gave birth to our baby boy... I was like WTF! I name my baby casper. I didn't know I was pregnant. I felt so bad because she got the fake baby boy something.



Mrs. Burch said:


> Here are some of the announcement pics

I love those pictures!



Mommy_DK said:


> Mrs- I LOVE your announcement pics!!!! So beautiful and you are just so freakin cute! You guys look so happy! Yay
> 
> Babs- Sorry about your boobs hun! I hope they feel better soon but get use to it because when that milk comes in they will feel like hard rocks! And I am living proof that anovulation is a mild infertility issue, my hormones were SO out of wack and most months I didn't ovulate.
> 
> So I went to dollar tree this afternoon, wasn't really thinking much of a bfp because I miss AF every other month but I got a dark BFP! I was NOT at all expecting that surprise! Of course when we're trying NOT to get pg we fall pg. God really does answer if you pray and have faith! I put the test in a box and gave it to DH and told him it was an early birthday gift . I'm hoping and praying this chinese chart is wrong because I have been waiting on our next baby boy and Jason has been praying for a brother but we will be over joyed with a happy healthy baby no matter the gender!
> 
> So that's my news for today, how's everyones day going??

Congrats!



persephone13 said:


> Hey everyone! I'm back... As much as I love you girls, I am so sick of this waiting business. I'm on 8dpo today, and I have no real symptoms other than lots of twinging cramps alternating middle left and middle right. My boobs are intermittently sore, but that happens every month, so it's not really a symptom of anything else for me.
> 
> So happy to see so many BFPs around here! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Welcome back girl!



ab75 said:


> Frazer was born at 00:56 on 7th Jan. He is 10lb 7oz of perfect boy. Had a few niggles so mw came out at 1130pm to check me. Said i was still 3cm so i started pacing the floor. Had a few pains as he was back to back. Labour was 26 minutes. No pain relief. No stitches. We are so in love with our gorgeous little boy. Xx

Congrats! Can't wait to pictures!! How are you and the baby doing?



persephone13 said:


> So its very faint, but this is SMU...
> 
> https://oi57.tinypic.com/sdcuax.jpg
> 
> https://oi57.tinypic.com/jkw2dl.jpg

I can see the line on the last one!



BABTTC123 said:


> Results are in!
> I am pg! They said that progesterone looked good and hcg was still low but it was because I'm, in their words, "a minute pregnant" lol
> They are going to have me come in either Monday or Tuesday to check for progression! :)

Congrats Bab!!


Btw holy monkey can ya talk! I was about to give up on page 424 but I was like just one more and bam I was done! Oh & welcome to all the new ladies who joined when I went MIA.

Even though I'm not TTC hopefully I can still pop in to see how everyone is doing. :blush:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ren-this thread was created for the tww not pg so I can't speak for everyone else but I'll be here to support everyone at whatever stage. You may not be pg right now but u will be soon!
Bab-How soon do u get results for bloods drawn today? I have seen some ladies on here from the states that can chk online for results. So crazy!!
Perse-Did u see dr today? Any progress?
Wishing-Glad to hear u r well. Sounds like ur oh is quite the story teller. What can he possibly gain by lying about a baby that doesn't exist? 
Mrs-i had another bout of ms this am that was a real struggle to maintain.


----------



## Renaendel

Ohh man wishing! I didn't realize that had happened while I was on break with my last mc. It sounds like a very good thing you ar a single lady now. I can't believe he is making up stories about a mythical baby...

Mrs. You have always been so sweet. Thanks for your words of encouragement!

Perse, any word from your doctor yet?


----------



## Wishing_

By now he is like the Dogger family 19 kids and counting. I'm over being upset about everything. All his lies are just hilarious! He can go to his fake with and two kids and try to find all of the other fake babies. Ha ha. The only thing I'm upset, about is the fact is that I still want a baby, but God give us problems we can't overcome!

How is everyone doing?


----------



## persephone13

I got an appointment for Thursday morning at 9:30am. I am going into talk to him, I am going to tell him that even though he might think its redundant that I want blood work. Hopefully it goes fine. Fingers crossed!


----------



## BABTTC123

mommy- My friends husband had a dream the other night that I had a girl! Not normal for a MAN to have these dreams xD so I am hoping that is a good sign! But the way I am currently eating screams girl! I have lost my appetite and have been losing a bit of weight. :3

Ren- Of course you can stay! I will be impatiently awaiting your sticky bean!! :3 
I had no idea that the dollar tree tests had different manufacturers! That is a bit of a relief for me because the test I took this morning still didn't show anything :( I am really hoping my bloods look good!

Mrs- Now is the time to try the wives tales to find out if they have any merrit at all :3 

Wishing- Omg... A kind of feel bad for your ex that he feels the need to lie like that! Seriously?? What was he going to tell her? That the baby died but you weren't going to have a funeral?? Some people.. :/

ready- I asked them about that because my last clinic had that option, but they said they didn't have it set up #_# 

perse- He needs to start listening and stop acting like he knows it all! lol Best way to deal with a doctor like that is to do your own research and stump him with questions and facts that you know  

afm- Got my bloods done today. Won't know anything until tomorrow at the soonest, but with how my doctor and her assistant are going it probably won't be until Wednesday -_-
I went in at the end of the day and they STILL hadn't sent in the order. The lab staff had to go get it. 
Ugh... 
Well this last damn dollar tree test has me freaked out but at least that was the last one so now I won't be tempted to test and just deal with it. 
Having some issues at work. My boss has some serious memory issues and I am now getting blamed for her mistakes. She did a bunch of weekend work and really dishoveled the office and blamed me (who has been out since last Wednesday) for it. Either that or she is looking for someone to pick on because she critiqued a BUNCH of my work and said my desk looked sloppy.. It was pretty well organized and clean to begin with but I just let it slide off my shoulder and made it spotless! Then I walked by hers and it has the same mess on it from 3 weeks ago. 
Not sure what to think but I have been sensing some negativity building for some time now so I have started looking for a new job closer to home. Here's to hoping something pops up!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab-There is nothing worse than hating ur boss. Even though i am self employed now I still have to deal with my old manager and she is totally negative, unsupportive and just a jerk. I've had several "dealings" with her (I don't keep my mouth closed) and what i have discovered that she's all bark and no bite. When you call her on her shit she recoils like the snake she is. Sorry you r having to deal with this.


----------



## BABTTC123

Yeah, this is only the second time I've had to deal with a boss like this. Every seems great at first and then slowly they start to show their true colors :/ 
I kind of feel like it might be partly me.. Like, I am not a huge party girl by any means. I would prefer to stay at home with hubby and be lazy all weekend. And I have noticed that my boss takes a shining to those who go out drinking and partying all the time. 
Maybe I remind her of being old and that's why she hates me xD hah!


----------



## persephone13

I started having back pain today. I'm worried... :S


----------



## Mommy_DK

Bab- That dream is probably a good look into what's to come in a few months! It is unusual for a man to have these dreams! I had one last night that still wasn't a clear sign for me ....... I had a dream I was holding a baby boy/Gil but I think it was my aunt (who is currently pg) baby boy girl. Lol not sure if it was a boy or girl it looked like both. I'm so sorry you are having to deal with this stress at work right now. Have you thought about taking a few days off? Early vacation? You need plenty of rest and less stress. Sometimes we can't avoid it but if you can get some time off. Do you get frequent breaks ? 

Ready- How are ya feeling hun?? 

Wishing- Sorry about your DH , I hope you are happily enjoying the single life! Sometimes it is better to deal with your own Everday stress by yourself than to have to deal with yours and someone else's + their lies and confusion. 

Dr called me today and said my blood results came back and my numbers are high, about 3200 ........? My sono was done on th 8th and I got my blood drawn on the 9th...? So since my numbers are so high I'm guessing they should have seen something more than a small collection of fluid on the sono unless my numbers magically got higher the very next day and were lower the day of my sono? They want me to do blood tomorrow and they'll know by Thursday if the numbers are rising or falling. I don't know what to think right now.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Perse-I have had lower back ache on and off but the first 2 weeks was almost daily. Is it really uncomfortable?
Mommy-You've got to love those dreams! Numbers aren't always a good indicator of what can be seen. If you are only 4 weeks ish and ur hcg is 3200 you aren't going to see much as there isn't much to see. Do you have a repeat us set up?
Bab-ur boss sounds like an idiot. Who gives praise to party-ers? Lol


----------



## Renaendel

Perse, I really hope your bean stays in there. So far your progression looks great.

Mommy, that is a little scary. My tube ruptured around 1500 HCG. I hope they find out where this baby is. 

Also I know some of you struggle with PCoS and PCoS type symptoms. I thought I would throw this out there. It is a group of ladies I am buddies with. 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-groups/2273879-spearmint-cysters-science.html


----------



## persephone13

The back pain seems to come and go throughout the day. Its bad when I'm sitting. As soon as I start walking around the back and hip pain stops. 

Kind of worries me considering I'm like not even 5 weeks. What will my back be when I'm at 9 months...

But other than that I'm feeling pretty good. A bit tired and my boobs are so swollen I can barely wear a bra. But I like all the symptoms!


----------



## Mommy_DK

Ready- I love love love those dreams , I'm always hugging and kissing on the baby in the dream  I hope Im only four weeks then. They'll set up the next us when my second round of bloods come in by Thursday. Hope you and baby bub are well , I'm excited for you! When is your next us?

Ren- were you in pain around the time of your rupture ? They kept asking if I was in pain and I kept telling them I have Zero pain. The dr said she doesn't suspect ectopic because the didn't see any inflammation in the tubes and when she evaluated me internally I would have had pain. But I'm not closing any doors until I see a baby 

My nips are really sensitive to the touch.... (I've never had this symptom) and I really hate to get my hopes up but I was reading somewhere that sometimes with multiples at an early stage hgc will be on the high side and it will be difficult to see the sacs early on but you really feel your symptoms strong. I'd love to have multiples ....... :oneofeach::twinboys: Hope these next few days fly by


----------



## Renaendel

Mommy, my first pain from my ectopic came three days before the rupture. My cap jumped on my belly and I was surprised at the pain. I started bleeding that night. Though I really think the cat thing was a coincidence. I called the doctor the next morning and they told me to expect a normal mc. The following night we drove to the hospital. It was a lot of pain, I was shaking and could not walk.

This uhh might be random and it is kind of rare but an ectopic doesn't have to be in your tube. I am sooooo sooo glad they are keeping you monitored via bloods and ultrasound.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mommy-with ectopic I was curled on my couch on pain and was only 4+ weeks so things would have been teeny tiny. Hopefully you are just early and by next week or so you will be able to see more. 
Perse-My lower back aches after I work and then sit in my car. I don't know what it is but with dd I had horrible back pain from 2nd tri right through. It was when the ligaments started to loosen and my si joint was out of whack. It was awful! Hopefully yours is only momentary. 
Afm-Still really worried that I'm going to go in thurs and there will be no growth. Not sure how I will deal with that but hopefully i won't have to. Some nausea and light headedNess and off course the exhaustion. 36 hrs and i will know what's happening in there.


----------



## Wishing_

I'm going to be an aunt! My brother and his sister-in-law had an appointment today. She's 7 weeks today and the heartbeat was 130bmp. I'm excited!


----------



## persephone13

That is good to hear, Ready. All the back pain has mostly disappeared, I'm just experiencing this pulling sensation in my bellybutton. So strange, but I like that I can differentiate it from more PMS like cramps. It's almost superficial if that makes sense, whereas the PMS cramps feel deeper. 

My sister told me she's going to find me a new doctor if my current one is an ass on Thursday. She told me to cry if he gives me flack.


----------



## Renaendel

I like your sister Persephone. Ill be waiting to hear how it goes tomorrow.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Congrats Wishing!
Perse-I had that pulling sensation with dd. I agree with ur sister...cry like a baby!


----------



## BABTTC123

Wishing- that's awesome news!!!
Congrats!

mommy- I only get sick days off unless it is requested in advance. My boss was a hell of a lot nicer today and things seemed fine again. Maybe it is just me reading into things too much? idk... 
I'd love to have twins but one is good enough for me, for now lol hopefully you get lucky though!

ready- Idk, things have just been weird lately but today was a lot better :) 

ren- I will check out that group! Thanks!!

Perse- Sorry about your back hurting. But that has to be awesome having all those symptoms! I hardly have any now.. My nips are sore to touch but not bad.. I have had very mild cramps and that's about it now :/

afm- Doctor's office told me ny bloods wouldn't be ready until tomorrow. I hate this! The lab will tell me that it will be ready by the following day and then i get told something COMPLETELY different from my doctor. I hate having to wait!!


----------



## Mommy_DK

Pers- I'm glad your pain is becoming less, do you have an appointment with your current dr any time soon? 

Ready- I'm sure that bean has grown! I can't wait for you to hear that hb in a couple days! I'm keeping what you and pers are telling me in mind so far no pain no blood but I am looking for anything and everything that might need immediate attention. Thanks a bunch for the useful info

I haven't been very hungry today at all. Still no pains.... I do feel flutters in my stomach ...

Bab- There you are! Lol and yes you might be a little overly stressed and a little emotional with all of the hormones going on. I'm glad she was a little nicer today though! Now you won't have to go through having that tension. But now with the damn dr taking forever! Lol but I'm sure they'll have an answer for you tomorrow so that's great, only a few more hrs for you to find out something. Did you mention a sono date yet? Sorry I might have missed it 

Mrs- How's it going? Have you had your scan yet ? Any updates ?

Wishing- Congrats ! That heartbeat is low! Maybe a little baby boy is on his way! Hope they have a happy healthy nine months! Is this their first?


----------



## BABTTC123

mommy- ?? Where am I? As in location? Cycle? ?? lol


----------



## Mommy_DK

BABTTC123 said:


> mommy- ?? Where am I? As in location? Cycle? ?? lol



lol sorry ! we posted at the same time I was wondering where you went , I felt like it had been awhile since we heard from you.

Time is going so slow waiting for these beans to let us know what's going on


----------



## BABTTC123

Indeed... I really want to know what my numbers are :(


----------



## BABTTC123

Is it normal for my temp to go down...? 
Yesterday it was 97.69
Today it was 97.32 or something like that.. :(


----------



## persephone13

I read somewhere that you should stop temping after you get a BFP because it will cause you undue worrying. Not sure if that's true, but it makes sense to me.


----------



## BABTTC123

Yeah.. I have heard that as well but I have also heard that temps are supposed to remain high after conception... :/ 
I would feel better if my doctor went ahead and gave me a light progesterone pill to ensure that if it starts to drop I won't lose the baby. i'd also feel better if my hcg comes back as showing good progression!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hey gals, bab I can't wait for your results! Call the dr at lunch and get them, PLEASE!!! LOL QUIT TAKING YOUR TEMPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ready-just a few more days and your second scan to ease your mind! 

Wishing-that is great! being an aunt is awesome!

Mommy-Your symptoms sound great, you get bloods done tomorrow?

Perse-Cry like you have never cried in your life! Make him feel like a dick!! (sorry for language) 

AFM- I had my first baby dream last night! Kind of crazy but we had a little girl and named her Brittany, which isn't the name we will pick, and anyways I was at home with her and trying to feed her but my mom kept stepping in and giving her a bottle. I was getting mad because I wanted to breastfeed her, then I realized that I didn't know how to do it because they didn't show me at the hospital. Then all of a sudden I was trying and fBrittany said "Aunt Laura" I don't like it. And I was mad because I am the mom but my mom wouldn't quit doing stuff so Brittany thought she was her mom. I was so upset. We find out on Tuesday, the 20th so just 6 more days!! Yay hope it goes by quickly!


----------



## BABTTC123

Mrs- OMG!!!! My name is Brittany xD LOL!!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab-Stop temping! Any news from the dr?
Mrs-That is a funny dream. I can't believe you find out the sex next week. So exciting!!


----------



## persephone13

Ugh I'm so sick of this on again off again cramping but not really cramping feeling. Meaning, I wish I knew it was all just normal so I could stop worrying.

How is everyone else?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Perse-I know how you feel. The 1st 2 wks it was daily and it was achey and icky feeling. It still happens every few days which is worse because I think something bad is happening. The waiting game sucks!!
I'm so nervous for tomorrow cuz at least right now I'm still pg and don't know any different. Tomorrow if there is no development i have to decide what I'm going to do.


----------



## Mommy_DK

Bab- don't do anymore temping , you will worry for no reason . more than likely your hgc is rising because you have had the "burning up" feeling. Has your Dr office called with results yet?

Pers- I can tell you from my other pregnancies I've always had the off and on cramping and with my last two pgs the cramping went away for awhile and then I had really sharp vaginal cramps into my last trimester. So I'd say it is pretty normal especially if it isn't consistent and there is no spotting.

Ready- there is development going on and I bet that's what the cramping is! 

Mrs- Aaaaw another baby dream! My mom has always tried to convince me not to breastfeed and when I did she tried to make me feel bad about it. Most grandmas want these babies all to themselves and they want to be able to help with feedings so breastfeeding isn't appealing to them. And it can be really difficult in the beggining but it gets easier. Do you plan on breastfeeding? And yay for the 20th,! Sooo excited!! 

I went and got round 2 bloods drawn today and it hurt! They poked around awhile to find the vein...... Im still super exhausted! Looks like hot dogs for dinner again tonight...too tired to cook


----------



## BABTTC123

ready- I think you will see growth! That baby is doing good! :) 
And I will stop temping... It will let me get some more sleep on the weekends :3

Pers- the mild cramping is commonly a good sign because your uterus is stretching :) 
I am actually upset about the lack of cramps that I am having. I will get occassional super mild ones and then some that are pretty darn noticeable but not very often. 

mommy- No not yet. 
I just left another message and am waiting for them to call me back. j will be pretty upset if they put it off another day. 
I wonder why the flabotomist poked around instead of locating the vein first?? I dealt with a nurse when I was in the hospital a few years back who didn't know how to properly place an IV and kept doing that. I am now very sensitive to getting poked :S

afm- still impatiently awaiting my results. Hopefully I get them back today. If not I might make a complaint. Not sure if I will though because this could be normal for everyone. Idk.. I just feel they should be more on top of things.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab-i would be so annoyed. I understand drs have lots of patients but they know this is a sensitive case and should be helpful. 
Mommy-i hope ur results are quick. How have u been feeling?


----------



## BABTTC123

Apparently their computers have been messing up. 
But they called me back and it dropped to 7. 
I feel like crap right now..


----------



## persephone13

Oh Babs, I am so sorry. Sending you all the brain hugs. :hugs:


----------



## Wishing_

Mommy_DK said:


> Pers- I'm glad your pain is becoming less, do you have an appointment with your current dr any time soon?
> 
> Ready- I'm sure that bean has grown! I can't wait for you to hear that hb in a couple days! I'm keeping what you and pers are telling me in mind so far no pain no blood but I am looking for anything and everything that might need immediate attention. Thanks a bunch for the useful info
> 
> I haven't been very hungry today at all. Still no pains.... I do feel flutters in my stomach ...
> 
> Bab- There you are! Lol and yes you might be a little overly stressed and a little emotional with all of the hormones going on. I'm glad she was a little nicer today though! Now you won't have to go through having that tension. But now with the damn dr taking forever! Lol but I'm sure they'll have an answer for you tomorrow so that's great, only a few more hrs for you to find out something. Did you mention a sono date yet? Sorry I might have missed it
> 
> Mrs- How's it going? Have you had your scan yet ? Any updates ?
> 
> Wishing- Congrats ! That heartbeat is low! Maybe a little baby boy is on his way! Hope they have a happy healthy nine months! Is this their first?

This is my brother's first kid. His wife already has a son from a previous relationship.



BABTTC123 said:


> Wishing- that's awesome news!!!
> Congrats!
> 
> mommy- I only get sick days off unless it is requested in advance. My boss was a hell of a lot nicer today and things seemed fine again. Maybe it is just me reading into things too much? idk...
> I'd love to have twins but one is good enough for me, for now lol hopefully you get lucky though!
> 
> ready- Idk, things have just been weird lately but today was a lot better :)
> 
> ren- I will check out that group! Thanks!!
> 
> Perse- Sorry about your back hurting. But that has to be awesome having all those symptoms! I hardly have any now.. My nips are sore to touch but not bad.. I have had very mild cramps and that's about it now :/
> 
> afm- Doctor's office told me ny bloods wouldn't be ready until tomorrow. I hate this! The lab will tell me that it will be ready by the following day and then i get told something COMPLETELY different from my doctor. I hate having to wait!!

Did they call you w/ the results?



Mrs. Burch said:


> Hey gals, bab I can't wait for your results! Call the dr at lunch and get them, PLEASE!!! LOL QUIT TAKING YOUR TEMPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ready-just a few more days and your second scan to ease your mind!
> 
> Wishing-that is great! being an aunt is awesome!
> 
> Mommy-Your symptoms sound great, you get bloods done tomorrow?
> 
> Perse-Cry like you have never cried in your life! Make him feel like a dick!! (sorry for language)
> 
> AFM- I had my first baby dream last night! Kind of crazy but we had a little girl and named her Brittany, which isn't the name we will pick, and anyways I was at home with her and trying to feed her but my mom kept stepping in and giving her a bottle. I was getting mad because I wanted to breastfeed her, then I realized that I didn't know how to do it because they didn't show me at the hospital. Then all of a sudden I was trying and fBrittany said "Aunt Laura" I don't like it. And I was mad because I am the mom but my mom wouldn't quit doing stuff so Brittany thought she was her mom. I was so upset. We find out on Tuesday, the 20th so just 6 more days!! Yay hope it goes by quickly!

... I don't even know what to say. That is one crazy dream.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab I am so sorry! I am sending you the biggest hugs I can.


----------



## Renaendel

Ohh no babbs. I am so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Mommy_DK

Bab- **Huge hugs** so sorry those numbers aren't a rising , did the dr say anything else? I am still fairly new to all of this so I'm not sure if the number dropping means 100% that things are going bad...? Sorry if that sounds stupid


----------



## BABTTC123

Well it's almost as if it was waiting for me to receive the bad news, but I started bleeding overnight and pretty heavy. So I think it is safe to say that I am no longer pregnant. 
My doctor wants me to come back for a blood draw next week. I guess to confirm it is gone?
Not sure if I will be trying again this month. I kind of want to take a break but my husband said that we might as well give clomid another round since I did technically conceive. I am just worried that my hormones are still too unbalanced to be able to keep a pregnancy alive. I may also search, yet again, for a new doctor. I feel like if she was more attentive from the beginning that they would have been able to do something to help the hcg to increase.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Bab-Oh honey I just said "oh shit" out loud at my desk, I am so sorry!! I am almost in tears for you. When you loose it this early just try to remember that it was 90% due to a chromosomal issue, and nothing could be done. Oh honey, I am so sorry. I have been there and there are no words to make it better. My opinion would be to wait a month, it may take a bit for your cycle to work its self out again. I didn't even ovulate after my loss. I am praying for peace and comfort for you. Your husband it correct that it is great that you now know you can concieve, you may want to think about taking progesterone like I did every month, I know it is more meds that none of us want to take but talk to your doctor about it and be stern when you tell them. I told mine that I thought I needed to be on it and he did, no questions. I pray for you sweet girl.


----------



## persephone13

Babs, I'm so sorry. Wish I could hug you right now.

AFM - I saw Dr and he wasn't as bad as I thought. He sending me for an ultrasound and quantitative hcg to date everything. And then next week I have a follow up with my new OB who he referred me to. She's also in his office and she seems very nice. 

I didn't talk to him about progesterone. I figure I'll talk to the new OB about it.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab-I am so very sorry. It is a terrible time and you need to let yourself heal (emotionally more than anything) and when YOU feel ready to try again you will know. I remember the feeling. I stayed in bed for 2 days, cried and let all my emotion out. I know right now it feels horrible but just keep telling yourself that your rainbow is out there. Hugs


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I had my follow up scan earlier and saw the baby and hb. It is still dating behind by about 6 days but so was dd at the beginning. Actually they are both almost exactly the same right down to heart rate which is funny. I'm still feeling cautious only because it is behind and things are early. 
I meet with my mw in 3 wks and I imagine will have another scan in 5 weeks around 12 weeks.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ready that is so great that you got to see baby and hb!! What was the hb? I can't wait for your progress!!

Perse-so glad that your dr isn't as bad as you thought! Sounds like everything is looking good for you! 

AFM-I am so feeling prego today!! I will attach a pic ;) I haven't gotten sick in 6 days!!!!!!!!!!!!! woohoo I am so excited, this is the longest that I have gone since finding out. I hope that ms is gone. I hope you all are having a great day. Bab you are in my thoughts sweet girl, and Ready is so right, YOU will know when you are ready and take as much time as you need.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

baby bump....
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7321.jpg
File size: 43.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mommy_DK

Bab- So sorry sweetie *tight hugs* I know this probably is one of the hardest things to go through and my heart goes out to all of the strong women who go through this. I can't even imagine. I agree with your DH, maybe the fact that you did concieve and the clomid is obviously working is a good indicator that you may conceive again.. So better to do it sooner? BUT also like ready and mrs said you will know when your body is ready. *Hugs* and prayers are going up 

Ready- I just knew it!!!!! I'm so glad you are at ease and got to see and hear the baby today!! Don't worry yourself about the weeks being off, it's funny my Dd was behind a couple of weeks too, congrats hun!

Mrs- Thanks for the bump pic! So cute! I'm glad you haven't gotten sick anymore  how are you feeling as far as energy? And this is second trimester right?

My dr called today and said the numbers are doubling .... But that still means absolutely nothing until I get the scan. It could still be a number of things from a blighted ovum to ectopic to mc. So they scheduled me to do my scan on wednsday and I guess we'll go from there


----------



## Mrs. Burch

mommy-that is a good sign, can't wait for you to see your baby!! Yes I am in the 2nd trimester finally!! Energy is picking back up, so far. Some nights are better than others though.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-cute little bump. Once you start to notice the "expansion" it seems to grow daily at times. 
The hb was 114 bpm. I have read a myriad of averages and normal ranges and for the size of the embryo at this point. The hb is on the low side of "normal" so of course I worry! I hate the first tri...it's too stressful!
Mommy-next week I'm sure scan will show a lot more and you will be able to relax a bit. Did they tell you what ur numbers were?


----------



## Mommy_DK

mrs- Phew! That first trimester just flew on by! Your baby boo will be here in no time! I really really wanted to concieve in March ): never goes the way I plan it! 

Ready- My numbers went from 300 to 1639 I think I misheard her the other day I though she said 3000. But it went from 3 something to 16 something .... I just heard her say the numbers are shooting up lol


I wish knowing the gender wasn't such a big deal to me and DH because it feels selfish and ungrateful and just makes things more stressful. Wish I could afford gender selection


----------



## BABTTC123

Mrs- Beautiful bump! <3

Ready- Sounds like you may have a girl? I think it is girls who have a lower hb right? :)

mommy- those numbers still sound great! I doubt it is ectopic. I read that ectopic pregnancies don't rise very fast at all and sometimes even drop and rise occassionally. So i think this baby is sticking in ya!

pers- Thank God your doc is working with you finally!

Ren- How is this cycle treating you so far?


----------



## Renaendel

Babbs, again I am so sorry you had to go through this. Each doctor will have different ideas about when you can get pregnant again. The only reason some ask for a month break is it makes dating on their end easier. You can get pregnant right after your first with no issues. This flow is going to be heavier and probably a bit more painful. But it means you will get a good clear out and have a plush lining ready. You can start again when you feel ready. It was hard to hear about all the successful pregnancies after my losses but know you have friends here no matter where you are in the ttc world.

Mommy dk, Grats on your numbers. Now they are above 1500 it should be much easier to see the embryo on the vaginal ultrasound.

Ready. I am glad you got to see your new little one. Hopefully it will grow quickly and be very healthy.

Mrs burch, I can't believe you are already in second trimester already. The time has gone by so fast. Cute bump you have growing there.

Persephone whew, glad he listened to you on done stuff. Let us know how the tests go.

AFM, nothing much, day 3 on femara and praying for a left side ovulation, but resigned that it just may not happen for months. One week until my scan.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab-I agree with Ren that it is very hard to hear about other's positive ttc stories when u r in the midst of this. Please don't think I don't totally empathize with you because I was there. That's why I can say confidently this will soon be in the past and u will be celebrating ur rainbow. Hopefully with u and Ren both its much sooner than later. 
They say that boys have a lower heart rate but I think that's after 8 or 9 weeks when it can range from 140 to 180. 
Ren-my everything is crossed that next week ur scan shows some lovely follicles from ur left side!


----------



## persephone13

Babs, I wholeheartedly agree with Ren and Ready. Take whatever time you need, whether is a cycle or two or six. For me it took a long time to be emotionally ready to try again. But we are here for you, no matter what. :hugs:

Ready - So glad things are good with your scan! Maybe you have another little girl in there! 

Ren - I'll keep my fingers crossed for you! 

Mrs - Woohoo! Second Trimester! Your bump is sooo cute!

Mommy - That seems like an excellent sign! 

AFM, I posted this in the 1st Tri forum but I'll post it here too. Tonight on my commute home I started having this weird...I am reluctant to call it pain, but its definitely uncomfortable. It started at the spot where my thigh meets my hip meets the corner of my public line and then travelled down the left side of my vagina and to the back of my thigh. 

Now it's just sort of settled at the spot where my thigh meets my hip meets the corner of my public line. 

Has anyone else experienced this? It seems to go away when I walk around.


----------



## BABTTC123

First off, thank you all <3

ren- So far I am fine about others being pg or getting pg. But this is just day one so it may change. 
I just hope that you get your bfp soon! I may take some time... I will ntnp but I won't take clomid again until I feel like it is a good time. 

ready- I will need to geg caught up on the hb gender myths lol What would you want more? Boy or girl?
I may have already asked this before....

Pers- I am excited for your first scan! Did they give you a date?

afm- Going to try to put this in the back of my mind. 
I passed most of the tissue today and am still hurting. Had to work so that sucked... Oh well.
Going to try to spearmint tea thing for pcos and try to lose some weight after this. Then see how things go later. Maybe I won't need clomid if the tea stuff works!


----------



## Mommy_DK

Pers- Yes I use to get them all of the time when I was of with the kids....early on and later into the last trimester. My GYN has always said they were growing and stretching pains, makes sense because things are get moved around and stretched out preparing for baby. Walking helped me too

Ready- What are you hoping for? Boy or girl? Does DH have a color he's rooting for ?

Ren- I hope this round is it for you! Are you trying any teas or anything else? My friend was taking fertility supplements before she conceived ..... I was going to try them out before clomid

Bab- Sorry you had to work today /-: you are such a trooper! I was reading around as usual lol about clomid and how mc after clomid usually happens with the first pg but then won't happen again...? Not sure if you read that or not or how true it is but I read that in two different places. So like ready said ..... That rainbow is on its way <3 and we are all here if you need further support or need to talk

I felt some pains today ...... Cramps . Not like the ones I've gotten during pg , more like the ones I would get if I was exercising or walking to fast ...? Maybe it's nothing . I'm just so curious to see what's going on. Is a d&c painful? I just want to mentally prepare for worst case scenario


----------



## Renaendel

I am on everything MommyDK:

Vitamins: Ubiquinol COQ10 and Royal jelly for egg quality, Vitamin D, Calcium, whole food prenatal, prescription 4mg folic acid a day, EPA fish oil to reduce my NK cells. 

Then Femara 5mg cd 3-7, and hcg trigger if the follicles are on the right side.


----------



## persephone13

Wow Ren that is impressive. I know this is going to work out for you, I just have a feeling! 

Thanks, Mommy! It really does lessen when I walk around, but I'm in an office all day. I'm really going to have to remind myself to get up and walk around. 

AFM - Just saw an email from my doctor that I missed earlier. He is going to get the blood test results tomorrow and will call me if something doesn't look right. Ehh, I wish I could just know what they were either way.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab-time does heal but don't let anyone tell u that u should be "over this by now". Those are ppl that have never experienced a loss. If u r sad for months than be sad. Everyone grieves differently. I was 4+5 when I had my mc and someone had the never to say to me it wasn't even a baby yet. As soon as u see the + hpt u have connected to your baby and put all kinds of hopes and dreams in to that future. Nobody can tell u how to grieve. 
Mommy-Those pains are stretching just like u told perse. I had a couple when i was bent over and then stood up they caught my breath. And ur right, they are more prominent the further along u get. 
Perse-I had an electrical shock feeling down my left hip/leg that was off and on with dd for almost the 1st week. It eventually went away. Take it as a good sign that bean is nestled in and body is making room. 
Ren-That is a lot of stuff to take but I agree with perse that I feel ur time is close. The stars will align and u will have ur rainbow.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

As far as gender preference I have absolutely non. I have one of each and love them both. It's been all boy stuff for years and now all girl stuff (their preference not us putting it on them) and both are so fun. I'm really just praying that baby is healthy and this pregnancy is successful.


----------



## Smommy013

Bab- i am so sorry about your loss. I know its not easy, and I hope you have plenty of support.


----------



## persephone13

Well, I think it might be over for me soon too. I'm having a lot of back pain today and once in awhile I get a distinct cramp that feels like period cramps.

Blah. What a crappy way to start the weekend.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Perse-I'd call the dr and ask for the actual results. I would want to know also. I hope that your cramping goes away and you can rest on the fact that bean is doing good. 

Ren-Yay for scan next week. Go lefty go!! fx for you girly!! 

Bab-Sorry you had to work, I was 5 weeks when I lost mine also. I hope you get some rest this weekend. 

Mommy-Your numbers sound great, just try to relax and not worry. When do you go back for your scan again?

Ready-I am so happy for you and can't wait to watch you progress. A little over 2 weeks til you see your MW, right. 

AFM-I am still having those pulling cramps, dr said to call if they kept on so I think I will since I have had them everyday since the 12th. I am sure they are just "growing" but I am just gonna call since they told me to. I have been up since 3am, I was not able to go back to sleep and had some cramps in that time that kept me awake. I am super tired and really just want to go home and take a sick day, I might do that if we stay slow this afternoon. Hope you gals have a great weekend.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Perse-I had cramps and lower back ache for the first couple weeks. I don't get af cramps but its what I think they would be just very achey and icky feeling. My fx'd that its just ur body adapting. Have u called ur dr?
Mrs-did ur dr say what they might be aside from regular stretching and pulling? My mw appt is feb 4 so I'm trying to remain positive. Ms has kicked in daily and at all different times of the day. It's coming in weird waves for no rhyme or reason. 
Smommy-How r things?


----------



## BABTTC123

Ren- and here I thought I had to take a lot of pills! I will probably be adding some vitamin D and requesting progesterone supplements to my little list though lol
That ovary had better make some eggs this round!

mommy- I am sure you are fine. I understand your concerns, but I think you will feel better at your next scan :)

pers- hopefully those are normal pains! I will be praying that everyone's babies keep growing and get stronger! 

ready- I think I feel worst right now because I feel like I let my friend down. She has been waiting for me to get pregnant for quite a while now and she was one of the few people who found out. She was extremely excited and went and got me a newborn sleeping suit and a penguin onesy. (sp?)
I haven't told her yet that I've had a miscarriage and honestly idk how to tell her... I talked to my husband last night because he wasn't showing his emotions about it, as usual, and he aditted that he was upset and let down. He knows it isn't my fault at all but I still can't help but to feel like I screwed things up some how for everyone. 

Sooo.. since neither you or hubby have a preference do you think you will try to wait on finding out the gender?

mrs- I agree that it sounds like stretching or growing pains! :)
Glad to hear that your doctor is being cautious though! 
It seems like 4-8 weeks is the most common time for miscarriages. I have been reading up on what could have gone wrong and had seen a lot of ladies say they lost their pregnancies around those times. Sooo you should be in the clear :)

afm- exhausted. I just got my arm poked again for a blood test which they should have done a while ago. Apparently if I am rh- I will need a shot called Rogan (sp?) to prevent complications for my next pregnancy. I am supposed to get it within 72 hours of a miscarriage (if rh-) sooo waiting those results.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab-YOU had no control over the mc so please try not to take the blame. It's hard eenough to deal with the mc let alone thinking u let ppl down. I'm sure ur friend would give u comfort and support. Please talk to us as much as u need about this. 
I will still find out the sex only because i have no patience to wait lol. Dh is the same.


----------



## Mommy_DK

Pers- I hope everything is alright! Get plenty of rest and eat some healthy comfort food! I'm sure your bean is just being restless and getting comfy :hugs:

Bab- Don't blame you, these awful things happen and it's hard to understand that there is no one to blame but nature. You WILL get pregnant again and it WILL be a healthy pregnancy ! And I will continue to speak that into existence for you. I'm so glad your drs are doing what they need to put you at ease and secure things for the upcoming pregnancy . I hope you've gotten your rest and are having a good weekend :hugs:

Ready- haha I'm super impatient too! I almost called a phsycic the other night and DH told me I better not! He says their evil and against God so I backed off. I need to find out if this pg is even viable at all. Waiting game. How are you feeling ? Is DH excited ?

Mrs- Im sure they are stretches and pulls from your baby girl ...... She's getting comfy in there! Tell her not to get too comfy tho, you will be kicking her out soon! Lol let us know what your dr says

I took dd to a birthday party yesterday and as I was talking with her friends mom I started to get SO dizzy it was so embarrassing. I have never felt anything like that. I felt myself getting pale in the face and had to sit down. Walking back to the car I felt much better and I felt a huge gush like AF had come but it was just watery fluid...? Still cramping on and off . I've never had any mcs do these sound like what you might experience just before mc?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mommy-the dizziness is from the extra blood pumping which tends to cause low blood pressure. I had it with both kids. The increase in discharge is perfectly normal as well. My mc started with back and pelvic pain that felt like very mild labour pains. I think u r fine. 

Perse-How r u? Did the cramping subside?

Bab-How r u feeling today? Hopefully u can take the wknd to take time for u. 

Ren-scan time is coming soon. ...fx'd for that left side! I have to say u r well versed on fertility issues and solutions. I've seen u on several threads and ur knowledge is insane. 3 yrs of ttc would do that I guess. I just so hope it happens really soon for u. 

Wishing-Have u had any more fake babies lately? Lol I hope exdh has been behaving? 

Smommy-anything going on with baby yet? 

Ab-How are u and the little man doing? 

Afm-ms has totally set in. The past few days its been gaining strength but last night and today it's pretty evident it's here. Dh cooked himself dinner and I had to hide my nose under a blanket until even that didn't work so I went to my bedroom. He came in later but I made him leave as I could still smell the food on him. 
I'm hoping it doesn't get like it was with dd cuz I cater meals for a living and if the smell of food cooking is an issue I'm going to have some real problems.


----------



## Mommy_DK

Ok thanks ready, I never even thought about the blood flow. And I do remember some discharge with the other kids but not a full on gush. Guess every pregnancy will be different amounts and things. 

Also ready when you get a chance can you check out www.chinesegenderchart.info for me ? I can't remember if you said you already tried this one or not but I am curious to see how accurate it is for your babies! And I hope the sensitivity to smells passes and quickly since you cater! I'm sensitive to DHs Breath and certain foods


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mommy-Both were right!


----------



## BABTTC123

Well I had to end up calling the on-call nurses and doctor to get an answer for my blood test. Thankfully I am O+ so no need for any Rhogam shot. 
I am upset that my doctor didn't care to keep her word and call me back to ease my mind. 

Mommy- I have heard that lots of cm is a good thing during early pregnancy! :)

Ready- That is awesome that both you and mommy have accurate results on that gender chart! 
Maybe when I get pregnant again i will get a little girl! It says that March is my month for a girl and I am think that is when I will be trying again..


----------



## Renaendel

I will look forward to March then Babbs! If this month on femara doesn't cut it we are stepping up to injectibles possibly in March. So you will have a buddy. 

Mommy, I hope the dizzyness passes, no fun. I get it badly when I am pregnant, even if I don't make it far into said pregnancy. My understanding is it is normal in pregnancy, like Ready said. Your blood volume increases a ton.

Ready I am both super happy you are having "morning" sickness as well as feel super bad for you. I hope this helps bring you a smile at least.

https://www.breakingcatnews.com/comic/the-woman-has-a-hairball/

Mrs. Burch, glad to hear you are doing ok. I hope the pulling cramps don't end up slowing you down too much. SO SO glad your sickness is going away and that you won't have it fully through your entire pregnancy.

Persephone, anything new?

Smommy! Long time since I saw you in here, how are you?

AFM: Nada, took my last femara pill today so the rest is out of my hands. Thanks for the leftie cheers. I really really really really hope I can actually get an egg on that side.


----------



## persephone13

Hey friends, sorry I disappeared. The cramps did subside, and seem to be all related to the bathroom. UGH. lol. Usually they subside once I've done my business. Not that that is happening very often!!! It's not fun...lol.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab-That pisses me off that the dr didn't call u back with the info. They need to get on top of things. Little girls are fun but look out...they are a handful! Lol
Perse-glad it was nothing serious. I have had constipation issues since I saw that first bfp. I never have issues but I have been going only every few days. It makes me feel sick. I hope yours subsides soon. 
Ren-That gave me a giggle. I haven't been hugging the porcelain but I have spent most of my day with my head on the pillow. 
Are the injections just a stronger dose or what's the difference? What is the longest duration of pregnancy you have had?


----------



## BABTTC123

Ren- If this isn't your month this I hope that March is!! It would be nice to have a cycle buddy :)

pers- glad to hear things are going better. 

ready- Sorry to hear about ms but I am happy that you are getting some good strong symptoms finally!

afm- my friend that was excited about the pregnancy texted to find out when my firsr appointment was. So I had to tell her what happened and she still hasn't replied. This was over an hour ago :(


----------



## Mommy_DK

Ready- Crap! I was hoping you'd say it was wrong! Lol it says girl for me ); ds will be so disappointed .... It was right for both of mine too ... It doesn't show for my oldest because I was 16 when I had her . Oh well maybe next round TTC . I plan on doing the Irish twin thing . What did yours say for this baby?? 

Bab- That makes me mad about your dr too, they should be calling YOU within a 24 hr period with blood results. I'm thinking your friend just didn't want to say anything yet because she's not sure what to say. Sometimes that is a really soft subject for people to speak on, I'm sure she will be calling or texting you back soon :hugs: are you ok?

REN- hope you and BABS get your rainbows in March! Such a perfect way to bing in the spring :flower:

I've been praying for all of us and God is clearly answering , so babs and Ren i kno he's working on your miracles next and I am excited for us. Hold on girls!

Mrs- How's it going ??? 

Pers- Glad it was just constipation ! So now you don't have to worry (-: Maybe it's the prenatals ? They do it to me every so often and I have to chug prune juice :~\

Had back and abdominal pain last night for a few minutes and then it went away. (Tmi) Kept checking my underwear but just more water. 3 more days until scan


----------



## persephone13

Yes, Mommy! That's what I am going to be getting today. 

I have to say I'm feeling really emotional and crappy today. Everything makes me sad, and I just don't feel pregnant. Which is stupid, I know, but I can't help thinking about last time. It's like I want to hope that everything is going well, but at the same time I don't want to get my hopes up because I was so sad for months afterwards. :cry:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab-Hopefully mommy is right and ur friend doesn't know what to say. For someone that had never gone through it they may not understand what u r feeling. Hopefully she figures it out and can give u some support. 
Mommy-it says boy for me. Have u heard of the Panorama test? Its a blood test to replace the 12 week nt scan but it can also tell u the gender and is 99% accurate? I've seen a lot of ppl talking about it on here. In Canada the cost is $795, not sure about the US.
Perse-I understand how u r feeling. Once u have had a loss it really taints things. I haven't felt pg and have been super anxious from day 1. Now that ms is setting my hope is growing but I still am scared. The 1st tri is the most nerve racking time but the worry never ends. It just translates differently...are they moving enough in there, are they going to make it to Vday, will they make it unharmed through birth, will I drop them or forget them, will they get hurt at school,will they be safe walking down the street to their friends, will they break anything snowboarding (my son this weekend). It's called motherhood and it starts from the point of knowing u r pg to.......forever! I'm sure that didn't make u feel better but worrying is what we do. I sometimes cry to myself when I think about how fast time goes once u have kids. I'm feeling super emotional today so sorry if I'm not helping lol. 
On another note I can't stand dh. Basically since the end of wk 4 everything about him pisses me off. I would usually feel this the days pre af but it seems as though it's not dissipating. I watched What To Expect When Your Expecting last night and there's this screen where the one woman tells her husband all she wants to do is punch him in the face and thats totally how i feel haha. It's bad!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

*scene*- not screen


----------



## persephone13

ReadynWaiting said:


> Bab-Hopefully mommy is right and ur friend doesn't know what to say. For someone that had never gone through it they may not understand what u r feeling. Hopefully she figures it out and can give u some support.
> Mommy-it says boy for me. Have u heard of the Panorama test? Its a blood test to replace the 12 week nt scan but it can also tell u the gender and is 99% accurate? I've seen a lot of ppl talking about it on here. In Canada the cost is $795, not sure about the US.
> Perse-I understand how u r feeling. Once u have had a loss it really taints things. I haven't felt pg and have been super anxious from day 1. Now that ms is setting my hope is growing but I still am scared. The 1st tri is the most nerve racking time but the worry never ends. It just translates differently...are they moving enough in there, are they going to make it to Vday, will they make it unharmed through birth, will I drop them or forget them, will they get hurt at school,will they be safe walking down the street to their friends, will they break anything snowboarding (my son this weekend). It's called motherhood and it starts from the point of knowing u r pg to.......forever! I'm sure that didn't make u feel better but worrying is what we do. I sometimes cry to myself when I think about how fast time goes once u have kids. I'm feeling super emotional today so sorry if I'm not helping lol.
> On another note I can't stand dh. Basically since the end of wk 4 everything about him pisses me off. I would usually feel this the days pre af but it seems as though it's not dissipating. I watched What To Expect When Your Expecting last night and there's this screen where the one woman tells her husband all she wants to do is punch him in the face and thats totally how i feel haha. It's bad!

Thank you, Ready! It does help to know that I am not alone and that I'm feeling what everyone else is feeling. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

If anything the loss(es) really increase the gratitude for when u do get ur rainbow. U don't take ur children for granted because you know what u had to go through to get there.


----------



## Renaendel

Ready, sorry about the emotional stuff. I get that way with AF sometimes. In answer to your other questions: My longest was just a few days over eight weeks for HCG, ten weeks until bleeding started. I don't know if it makes it a 10wwk mc or an 8 week.
Injectables do different things. One main type produces more eggs., the other type they can do forces all the follicles that are larger to release eggs where the body will normally do one.

Perse, I have everything crossed for you that your tests are going to come out ok. Sorry you are just getting the back ache symptoms.

Mommy, thank you so much for the prayers. I still believe one day my hubbs and I will make it.

Babbs, sorry your friend hasn't gotten back to you. I hope it is something as simple as she is trying her best to find the right thing to say, before she responds. If she is your friend she may be trying to figure out something that is comforting.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ren-I am putting it out to the universe that it is ur time for a rainbow. I would say u have dealt with enough crap and now it's time for the good!


----------



## Mommy_DK

Ready- Yes yes and yes ! I worry probably a little TOO much about the kids, from the time I knew I was pg with them to current and forever . What if this? What if that? I try to just let it go and give it to God knowing I can't control every little thing but it's hard. So I totally agree. Also DH is posing me off too with every little thing and I'm just so not into him right now! He wanted to have sex the other night and I'm usually sooo into it and want it before he does and I was just eeh... I didn't want to! Lol.

oh and they have a gender preditor here at cvs for 24$ and its 99.9 accurate , my friend used it with her angel who just passed due to heart complications (rest his soul) and it was accurate, so I guess I could get one of those after wednsdays scan.

Pers- I can't wait until your appointment ! I don't know if this helps any but with my first and second babies I had ZERO symptoms , NONE. just slight back ache and some cramps. Turned out to be my uterus stretching. Didn't feel pg until second TRI , I think that's why so many women go without realizing their pg. And it doesn't sound stupid, your anxious and worried and it's totally normal, but I would say the emotions is a good indicator that things are looking good! And get use to It because they'll be there all nine months and then some! Lol the worrying too like ready said that starts now and lasts forever *hugs*


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hey gals!! Sorry I haven't responded in a few days. I left work early Friday per dr orders to get some rest. I came home and slept from 230-530 then went back to bed at 10 and didn't wake up til 10 sat morning. I guess I needed it. I did go see my parents and nephew on Friday night, and my nephew gave me the most kisses he has ever given me.....turns out he has influenza b, so I called dr office again this am and they told me to get my tamiflu filled and go home. I was feeling ok this am but have started throwing up this afternoon. So again I'm home with the starts of the flu. I hope the tamiflu kicks in quickly and I am well tomorrow. We have our gender scan tomorrow at 230 so I really hope that I am better. Sorry I haven't read back yet I'll try to later this week. I hope you are all doing well. Oh and Smommy text me and is giving birth today so keep her in your thoughts. Last time I talked to her she had her epidural and was dilated to a 5, that was at 745 this am. I'm sure she's had her by now. Again hope you all are well.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mommy-2 days left!!! 
Mrs-sorry u r feeling so crappy. I'm so excited for ur scan. I say girl!!!


----------



## Renaendel

Yay, I can't wait until we find out about her little girl!!! :blush:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ren-u have ur scan tomorrow too don't you?


----------



## Renaendel

Thursday morning actually. It had been scheduled on Tuesday but Norman played hide and seek and didn't show up full force until two days later so I had to reschedule. I still get excited for every scan.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I have a good feeling about it Ren!!


----------



## Mommy_DK

Ready - tomorrow it is something still doesn't feel right but we'll see

Ren- Come on Thursday! 

Mrs- Oh no! The flu ): I hope u feel better soon!! 

BAB- is everything ok? Hope you're feeling better too, you're in my thoughts 

Scan is tomorrow but not sure how I feel exactly.I have a strong feeling they still won't see anything. I wouldnt be completely devastated because I was really planning for June/July because that's when we're moving BUT come what may.


----------



## persephone13

Ren I have my fingers crossed for you!

Mommy I hope you have good results!

I am heading to my scan in about 30 minutes. The only thing that bothers me is that they never tell you anything when you are at the scan. Like I'm not asking for a lot. I just want to know what's there.


----------



## BABTTC123

Hey all
Not really in the mood to play catch up :/ Sorry...
I have been up and down about what to do and how I feel about this. I think I want to try again asap. I also think I am going to get a new doctor. 
I have an appointment for today at 11:00 and sadly my doctor couldn't make any time for me. She is "booked" until the end of February. So I am seeing a different doctor today and am going to find out which doctors I can choose from. 
Not sure what to really expect at the appointment.. I mean, I have already been researching the heck out of early miscarriages and what to expect (although it seems so varied and hasn't really helped.) so other than getting my blood drawn to make sure hcg is below 5 idk what will go on there. 
I have pretty much stopped bleeding. It played games with me on Sunday and acted like it was stopping but then would pick up again. Monday was mainly all light brown crud (sorry for tmi) and today it looks like I am just spotting, so far. Hopefully this is a good thing. Idk how long I am supposed to bleed for. I doubt the baby was very big yet. The biggest tissue I passed was the size of a 'light' tampon, so not very big at all. Hopefully this means that the bleeding won't last as long as others.


----------



## Renaendel

:hugs: babs, I am sorry you are going through this. If you want to just talk about it just send me a pm on the forums. If it has transitioned from heavy red to brown that is a good thing. Keep walking when you can to help flush out the brown gunk faster. The clots sound about right for how far along you were. There may be a second set of red flow, that sometimes happens, but more often than not the brown signals the end. No problems with you not wanting to read and respond to everyone. Do what you need and practice self care.


----------



## persephone13

Don't apologize, Babs. I was very much the same way after my loss in March. If you ever need to talk, please feel free to PM me. 

I had my scan and it looked good. A tiny sac that was so hard to see but the technician was so nice and she pointed it out to me. Which I really wasn't expecting. 

Doc called and said my blood work looked good. When I pried him he told me it was 255 which seems good for 4 weeks. I have my OB appt on Thursday so we will see if she sends me for more blood work or not.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab-I'm also here if u need to chat/vent/cry/scream. We have been there and totally empathize. Ur dr sounds like an a-hole, sorry u have to deal with that on top of the loss. Hopefully u can get a new dr that is supportive and will help u with ur rainbow.:hugs:

Perse-how did ur scan go?

Mommy-1 more day to go. I'm sure things will be good and u will be surprised. GL

Mrs-tell smommy I said congrats. I can only imagine she has given birth? I hope u r feeling better?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Perse-yay!! Do u go back for a repeat scan?


----------



## Mommy_DK

Babs- You can pm me as well, I'm so sorry you are going through this but am super happy to know that you are trying again and are looking for a better dr! Let us kno hat they say about how soon you can move foward hun

Ready- Thanks! 

Mrs- yes please let smommy know I am happy for her and looking foward to hearing from her soon ! 

Pers- That is great news!!!!! I knew you'd be ok !! Keep us updated 


I have NO appetite , I want to eat but I dont. This is very different for me. I had more of an appetite before I got bfp. Haaaa come on 11am!


----------



## persephone13

I will most likely go back for a scan in 3 - 4 weeks to hear the heartbeat. Will be talking to OB on Thursday about it.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-did u have ur scan? Do I have the days wrong?


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hey gals!!! I did have the gender scan today!!!!!! Say hello to Miss Bristol!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## BABTTC123

Mrs- I knew it was a little lady!! She looks like she is doing great :) 
So is Bristol going to be her name?

Ren, Ready, Pers and mommy- Thank you all! I am still up and down and not sure about things. I didn't like the doctor I seen today either. I pretty much just got rushed in and then swept out the door with few of my questions answered. I guess there isn't much to know :/ 
They told me to wait until I have a period before ttc again. What are your opinions? What would happen if I tried now and got pg again? Would it be bad or would it be fine?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-huge congrats! I so knew she was a she lol. 
Bab-when I had my mc I read all kinds of info on both sides and what I determined was I wasn't far enough in a pregnancy that would cause any issues if we ttc right away. The main concern is that the mc didn't allow for a proper shed of ur lining and therefore may not be thick enough for the next pregnancy. Personally if u r emotionally ready to do it I would say go for it. Get ur folic acid in to u just to make sure that is not an issue and go to town!


----------



## Mommy_DK

Mrs- Oh my goodness! So cute! Looks like she is sucking her thumb how cute! I really like the name you chose it's really cute and different . That chart is like 100% accurate for everyone I know now btw lol congrats !

Bab- So far I've read that it is "safer" to wait 3-6 months after for a chance at a healthy viable pregnancy but that's medically correct. There are tons of women who have gotten pg right after and had a healthy pregnancy. So I too would say go for it and take your folic and vitamins

I am not feeling too good about this girls, I have mild stomach pains and when I stretch its worse , nothing like I've ever felt before so of course it's throwing me off. I'm under so much stress right now too so I'm sure it's not helping anything. Few more hrs until I get some answers


----------



## BABTTC123

Ready- I'm already taking folic acid and prenatal vitamins. 
The prenatals have 800 mcg and I take one 800 mcg folic acid pill on top of that. Should I be taking more?? 

mommy- I completely understand your fears since you have already had babies and know what to expect. But I am wondering if maybe this little one is just doing too good and growing fast and giving you lots of pains from that? I am going to hope that is the case <3 better to have a super healthy baby, right?
Fx your scan looks good and you can relax afterwards!


----------



## Renaendel

Babttc, nah you only need more if you have a MTHFR mutation or malabsorbtion issues from something like Celiac disease like I do.

Mommy, that pain does worry me a bit. I am so glad you are going in tomorrow for your next scan. You need to know where that little bean is. If it isn't in the uterus, or the fallopian tubes they can attach in the abdomen as well but it is rare.

Ready, I hope you are feeling a bit better today. Thanks for always been so supportive of all of us.

Mrs.Burch - Hooray for a little girl! She is already sooo cute! :cloud9: Also tell Smommy grats from me as well!

Persephone - Good news for you too! You got to see the little sack in the uterus, and before you know it you will be hearing the heartbeat. This little one is going to make it. Let us know what the OB says a week from now.


----------



## BABTTC123

Okay good! I am worried about taking too little or too much of anything x_x I don't need to be making things worst...

I do want to ask, is it normal for me to be experiencing some cramps after the bleeding has stopped? They are pretty dull feeling so my only guess is that my cervix is closing? 
Though it sort of feels like it is in my uterus :/


----------



## Petal1

Hi, i am 11 dpo and tested on a "four days early" pregnancy test, is came out BFN...so am i to believe this? The test was 99% accurate. Thanks xx


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab - like ren said that's good. I just couldn't remember if you said u were taking anything. I think as far as vitamins the only one that poses a major threat if over consumed is Vitamin A. Most prenatals have exactly what u need combined with a healthy diet. As far as the cramping I don't remember after I bled. I would say keep an eye on it just in case everything wasn't expelled. 
Mommy-cramping/pulling/stretching are all normal especially in the first few weeks and then later on as baby grows. As long as they aren't constant and progressively getting worse I think things are fine. You will know soon enough and be able to relax maybe a bit. 
Welcome Petal! Just because u r getting a negative right now doesn't mean u r out. Wait a couple days (if u can) and test again. Any symptoms?


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ok gals so I read back last night and caught up then typed out this long message to everyone and then it got deleted.....FAIL!!!!!!!! So anywho!! lol 

Bab-I think I do remember some slight cramps for a few days after the bleeding stopped, do keep and eye on it. I am sorry you are having such a horrible time with drs, that sucks. 

Perse-your scan sounds like it went great, that is awesome. So happy for you! Keep us posted on when you get to hear that sweet sounding heart beat! 

Mommy-is your scan today at 11 or was it yesterday? Keep us posted and I hope it is just pains from bean "settling" in. I am sure your scan will go great. 

Ready-MS is a bitch, sorry for language, I hope it gets better for you! I hope you can still do your catering. I think I am finally over the MS, fingers crossed for sure! 

Ren-How did your scan go? Did lefty pull one out for the team?!?!

Petal-like ready said it doesn't mean you are out yet. fx that you get your bfp soon. how long have you been ttc?

AFM-I had no idea you could love something so much that you have never seen. I can't believe that I am going to be a mommy to sweet little Bristol. I am feeling much better, I think it is the tamiflu med that is making me get sick, I took it last night and lost everything I had eaten for dinner, it was awful. I only have two days left to take it so hoping it goes quickly. Hope you all have a wonderful HUMP DAY!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-it is totally normal to love ur little baby. With ds (my 1st) once I found out he was a boy and we named him I connected on such a different level and my heart exploded with love. Just wait until you see her for that first moment...words can not describe it. So happy for u and love love her name. 
Mommy-how was ur scan?????????


----------



## Mari30me

Petal1 said:


> Hi, i am 11 dpo and tested on a "four days early" pregnancy test, is came out BFN...so am i to believe this? The test was 99% accurate. Thanks xx

With my last pregnancy, I tested with and early pregnancy test too. I got BFN on 11DPO, 12DPO, 13DPO, 14 DPO. But on 15DPO( 1 day late) I got a BFP. I would say most people don't get BFP's until at least the day AF is due are later. I would wait another 4 days, then test again. Good luck!


----------



## Mari30me

I am currently in the TWW with ntnp #4. I fell like I am going insane symptom spotting!! lol I cannot test for another 10 days. I do have some similar symptoms that I had with my previous pregnancies. I am crazy hungry, full/heavy breasts with lots of visible veins, darkening of areola's, bloating, gas, lots of stretchy CM and I am crazy moody!! lol

How is everyone else?


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Mari-welcome!! I hope these are all good signs for you! 

As for us gals, we have been together for a long while so there are a few of us in here that are actually expecting and some that have already given birth to their baby. Here is a quick run down I think.

Ren is currently waiting to O and hoping it comes from her left side. 
Ready is expecting and around 6-8 weeks I believe. 
Mommy is expecting and also around the same, waiting for a scan to see baby. 
Perse is expecting and is about 5 weeks, saw the sac yesterday. Yay
Bab just had a miscarriage at 5 weeks and hoping to continue the ttc journey
Petal is in the tww and I think 4 more days before af is due. 
and I am expecting my first and am 15 weeks and just found out we are having a girl.


----------



## Mommy_DK

So we saw baby and heartbeat today! Hb was really low ...about 118..? the dr gave me the very blunt reminder that I'm not out of the water and I can still have a miscarriage , isn't she sweet? Me and ready should be due around the same time ! September 11 is my due date

Mrs- I felt the same Way with my babies too, ready hit it head on, I think once you name him/her you feel even more connected. I can't think of any girl names but have a ton of boy names that I love. How did you find Bristols name? 

Pers- Seems like they don't ever see anything at 5 weeks, my dr told me today she was surprised to hear the heartbeat because they usually don't until 7-8 weeks. I'm six weeks but at 5 weeks they didn't see anything not even the sac

Ren- Is your appointment tomorrow?

Welcome petal and Mari! 

Petal- I would wait until after AF is due , your not out yet keep testing. Any symptoms ?

Mari- Those were my symptoms exactly, sooo hungry , veins in the boobs, not so much moody but tired! Now the hunger is gone but I'm still tired and nauseous . Fx for you!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Mommy dh actually thought of it and I liked it. We had names picked out long before we got married and thought too much about kiddos!!


----------



## Mari30me

Mrs. Burch said:


> Mari-welcome!! I hope these are all good signs for you!
> 
> As for us gals, we have been together for a long while so there are a few of us in here that are actually expecting and some that have already given birth to their baby. Here is a quick run down I think.
> 
> Ren is currently waiting to O and hoping it comes from her left side.
> Ready is expecting and around 6-8 weeks I believe.
> Mommy is expecting and also around the same, waiting for a scan to see baby.
> Perse is expecting and is about 5 weeks, saw the sac yesterday. Yay
> Bab just had a miscarriage at 5 weeks and hoping to continue the ttc journey
> Petal is in the tww and I think 4 more days before af is due.
> and I am expecting my first and am 15 weeks and just found out we are having a girl.

Thank you for getting me up to speed with everyone! I hope you don't mind me joining in:) With my 3rd pregnancy BnB was so great. It's so nice to have support ladies during pregnancy.

I am hoping my symptoms are a good sign, or I am going through crazy PMS!! lol

Congrats to everyone who is expecting and good luck to all who are TTC:)


----------



## Mari30me

Mommy_DK said:


> So we saw baby and heartbeat today! Hb was really low ...about 118..? the dr gave me the very blunt reminder that I'm not out of the water and I can still have a miscarriage , isn't she sweet? Me and ready should be due around the same time ! September 11 is my due date
> 
> Mrs- I felt the same Way with my babies too, ready hit it head on, I think once you name him/her you feel even more connected. I can't think of any girl names but have a ton of boy names that I love. How did you find Bristols name?
> 
> Pers- Seems like they don't ever see anything at 5 weeks, my dr told me today she was surprised to hear the heartbeat because they usually don't until 7-8 weeks. I'm six weeks but at 5 weeks they didn't see anything not even the sac
> 
> Ren- Is your appointment tomorrow?
> 
> Welcome petal and Mari!
> 
> Petal- I would wait until after AF is due , your not out yet keep testing. Any symptoms ?
> 
> Mari- Those were my symptoms exactly, sooo hungry , veins in the boobs, not so much moody but tired! Now the hunger is gone but I'm still tired and nauseous . Fx for you!

I am having such similar symptoms to my previous pregnancies, but it has been 3 years since my youngest was born. I forget a lot! lol


----------



## Mommy_DK

Mrs. Burch said:


> Mari-welcome!! I hope these are all good signs for you!
> 
> As for us gals, we have been together for a long while so there are a few of us in here that are actually expecting and some that have already given birth to their baby. Here is a quick run down I think.
> 
> Ren is currently waiting to O and hoping it comes from her left side.
> Ready is expecting and around 6-8 weeks I believe.
> Mommy is expecting and also around the same, waiting for a scan to see baby.
> Perse is expecting and is about 5 weeks, saw the sac yesterday. Yay
> Bab just had a miscarriage at 5 weeks and hoping to continue the ttc journey
> Petal is in the tww and I think 4 more days before af is due.
> and I am expecting my first and am 15 weeks and just found out we are having a girl.


I know I started to forget too ! When can you test ? !


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mommy-if you are only 6 wks the hb is exactly where it should be. It doesn't pick up until closer to 7 wks and even then every baby is not textbook. Ur dr sounds like an idiot. I would say things are looking awesome so far. Im due at the end of Aug so we are pretty close, just under 2 wks apart. How r u feeling after the scan?


----------



## Mommy_DK

Thanks ready! Yea I hear anyways that most boys are in the lower teens so Ill run with that! Lol I feel much better knowing that it's not an ectopic and I'm not in any danger, how do you feel ? Have you told the kids or anyone else?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I haven't told ds yet. I haven't had a scan that has made me feel really confident and I don't see my mw for 3 wks. I pulled out my doppler but its still too early for anything yet. I didn't get it until i wad 10 wks with dd and had no problem finding her hb. I want to tell him but I'm still so nervous.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hey girls!! 
Mommy-I think that heartbeat is just fine, like ready said, it is still early. 
Ready-I hope this 3 weeks goes by really quickly!! In 3 1/2 weeks I get to see Bristol again so I really hope for both of us that this 3 weeks goes VERY quickly. 
Ren-how was your scan?
Perse-how are you doing? Any ms yet?


----------



## Renaendel

Mrs. I am at the office now in the waiting room. I will do a full update for you all when I am not on my phone.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Come on leftie!!!!!


----------



## Renaendel

Mrs. Again so happy for you, and your little one. I can't wait to see more bump pictures and of course as many scan photos as you are willing to share. It is wonderful that the second trimester is treating you better than the first. Time to really enjoy everything about pregnancy.

Ready. What day in August is your expected EDD? I bet in just a few weeks that heart beat is going to come through loud and clear on your doppler. Then DS can hear it for himself. :)

Mommy. Hooray for being safe. I wish I knew more about the heart beat side, but I think Ready said everything that needed to be said. Hoping and praying that your baby will continue to be healthy and strong.

Persephone. Your appt is today, hooray!!! let us know how it goes.

Babbs. I do hope that the bleeding is finishing up. We will get back there one day soon I promise.

Mari. Welcome to our group! Good luck this month, your symptoms do sound great. The breast ones sound the very best. Crossing my fingers for you.

Petal, welcome to you too. Are you going to test again in a few days or just wait for your period?


AFM: 
No go guys. The follicles look so amazing. High chance of twins if they were just on my left side. Two huge 18mm follicles side by side on the right. They are so close it would super easy if I had a tube on that side for it to pick up both. My lining was 7mm and triple layer, ideal for implantation.

It is amazing how everything can be so perfect but I just feel broken this morning.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ah Ren I'm so sorry! What a frustrating process. Its crappy enough that everything has to be just perfect to make a baby but when ur odds are further cut in half due to one tibe it just doesn't seem fair. Is ivf an option for u or too expensive?:hugs:


----------



## Renaendel

We could technically afford it. We just need to make the decision if we would put the money into IVF or adoption. But first I think is injectibles and IUI.. Menopur or Folitism plus HCG trigger. Ill post the details from the meeting with the Doc on the 5th. Glad it is already scheduled. With those drugs we SHOULD be able to get at least one egg on the left.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ugh Damn it!!! I was so hoping it was it!! I am so sorry Ren, I can't imagine what you are going through right now! I am so sorry girly!! I know your time will come and you will get your perfect little baby. Ugh I am almost in tears for you. I am so sorry and so wish I could do something to make it easier and better for you!!


----------



## persephone13

Ren I'm so sorry. I can't even imagine your frustration but know I am thinking of you and sending you all the positive energy I can.

AFM - meeting with the doctor went well, she's not an OB she's actually just a family doctor who delivers babies. I'm going to keep seeing her in case I can't get a midwife. I am still waiting to hear from them. Tonight I started having some pretty intense cramping on my left side, feels like maybe its ovarian cramps? Very strange and it hurt to walk.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hey ladies! How is everyone?
Ren-will u start with injectables this month? I'm a girl that likes a plan and u kind of sound the same. With each month ttc I always had a course of action.
Perse-have the cramps stopped? Do u have another scan booked?
Bab-how r u doing? R u feeling better?
Mrs-feeling anything yet?
Mommy-how r things?
Afm-nausea is all over but seems to be manageable if I keep food in my body. If I go too long than I don't want to eat cuz i feel sick and i feel sick cuz im not eating. Yesterday was a bad day. 
I'm debating calling my GP to see if they will book a scan for me so I can see if there is progression. I still feel in limbo and can't relax. I don't see the mw for 2 wks still. Maybe I should just wait until then, book my nt scan and hope for the best???


----------



## BABTTC123

Ren- I'm so sorry to hear that :( I was really hoping to see some good news for you... Just in my personal opinion, I would try IVF before adoption since you've been pregnant before just the circumstances at that time weren't ideal for the little beans to grow. With IVF they should be able to trigger your body to produce the perfect conditions for a sticky bean and who knows, maybe you will end up with multiple ones! :3
If for some reason that doesn't work, you can always foster for a while and possibly adopt that way as it is cheaper than seaking a pregnant women looking to adopt out her baby as soon as it is born. Though I do understand why that would be more ideal. 
I have been through all of this is my head and I really want to wait to adopt until I am 30 if things don't work out...
Ultimately it is your decision though <3

mommy- Super glad you got to hear that heart beat! I hope it is a little boy!! 
Btw, your doctor sounds like an ass! That is EXTREMELY rude of them to worry you like that!

Mari & Petal- Hello to both of you! (If I haven't said so already) and GL on your tww!! 

perse- Did you tell your doctor about the cramps just to be safe?

ready- If uou are having pretty good ms then i would think that is a good indicator that your little bun is growing!

afm- bleeding stopped completely on Tuesday. I had some cramping (which i didn't really have any prior) after the bleeding stopped but I think that may have been my cervix closing. I had some ovary cramping as well that felt like ovulation pain. I read that some women can ovulate IMMEDIATELY following a mc, some 2 weeks after a mc and for others it can take a few months. I am hoping I am one of the early ovulators lol I doubt my body needs much time to recover from this. I have dealt with far worst stuff (pain wise) than this before. Cysts are by far the worst! 

For the past two nights hubby had been VERY in the mood! The night before he insisted on a shower together which lead to some rather fun events... 
Last night he fell asleep while I was rubbing his shoulders. I scooted in to give him a kiss on his forehead and he initiated a sleep bd xD 
I thought he was awake but at the end he was all "How did that even get started?? I just woke up right in the middle of it!" I cracked up and am still laughing randomely about it!! I never knew that was possible for guys!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab-if anything I am glad things are still "lively" with dh. I so hope ov is what is/was happening.


----------



## Renaendel

Well, I finally ovulated, but I don't know when. I have never had two separate +OPKs and two temp rises. So I am either 1dpo, 4dpo or both if both eggs released at separate times.

Babbs, yay for bleeding stopping and a return to normalcy! I laughed out loud and the sleepy sex.

Ready, sorry you are in limbo. I am not sure how your healthcare system works, but maybe you could get a scan two weeks after your last one. Thinking of you.

Persephone, that does sound intense. Crossing my fingers it is just your corpus luteum cyst growing again. Are you going back into the doc soon?

Mrs, thanks for the support. I am really really looking forward to my meeting on the fifth to discuss the next step.

Mari, mommy, how are you two?


----------



## MoldyVoldy

I'm back after a small hiatus :) I doubt anyone remembers me, it was a bit ago.

<3 good to be back :D


----------



## Renaendel

How could I forget you and that amazing avatar!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Not forgotten MV! How are things?


----------



## persephone13

Hey! Yes I really think its Corpus Luteum, feels just like ovulation pain. It stopped on Friday came back a bit on Saturday afternoon, gone Sunday and then back a bit today on and off. 

Morning sickness has started in earnest today, as has the exhaustion. I'm barely awake at my desk right now.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Perse-they both suck but hopefully it means good things are happening and this baby is here to stay. 
What is everyone's opinion on doppler use? I've read so much but nothing seems really conclusive.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hey gals!!! MV welcome back!!! 

Perse-I hope the ms is giving you comfort!! 

Ren-Hurry up 5th!! Keep us posted!! 

Bab-How are you doing, hope better and got some rest! 

Mommy-hoe are you, when do you go back to dr?

Ready-I love my doppler, I don't use it all the time and used it wrong for about 8 weeks but I am so gald that I have it! It does give me comfort, even now still. If you find your pulse like I did and think it is the baby's heartbeat it will be the best thing ever!! lol 

AFM-I am starting to show more this week, well I haven't gone #2 in a week either, so that may be part of it! ;) I am feeling great and have way more energy. We get to see Bristol again on the 18th, I can't wait!! Work has been crazy today, someone called and had a total loss fire on their home, I cried while talkin to them. Then right after that someone else calls me and starts yelling because they are getting cancelled and they are mad, well they didn't tell me that they aren't living in the home any longer, they move to another state. These are things you need to tell your agent so I can keep you from getting canceled. Anyways long day and it is only noon!! UGh hurry up 5, I am ready to go home!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-I can find my hb all over the place. I know at least the placenta is growing cuz I can hear it no issues either...I just want to hear that galloping hb to reassure me that all is ok in there. I still have 2 wks before I see my mw and at least 3 wks probably before another scan. 
It sounds like ur job can be very stressful. Hopefully u don't take everyones crap on u?!
I think once u notice u have a bump u will see the quick changes that start to happen to ur body. It's pretty amazing.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ready-I totally understand wanting to hear the heart beat. You should be able to hear it soon, I would think, maybe next week. :) I have gained a pound this week and starting to see kind of a bump. I am constipated so that may be part of my "bump" lol I am getting more excited as time goes on to get a bigger bump and look pregnant. I have pics of Bristol on my desk and it is funny to watch my insureds look at the pics then look at me and look at the pics again and then say "are you pregnant?" I just want them to be like oh wow you are pregnant! lol I know crazy huh!


----------



## Mommy_DK

Hey girls , it's been a bit of a stressful hectic bumpy road for me but I'm slowly getting back. Have been going thru a lot with dh and all of this and on top of it I'm sick and tired as ever but Im hoping it'll get better. 

I've picked out a new OB and they seem great. My next appointment for my next scan is next week.... Hopefully Ill make it to the appointment because I'm having a hard time getting out of bed most days and Motion sickness is getting worse. 

I will catch up on everyone tomorrow I'm just not feeling well right now my head is pounding. I hope everyone is well and I miss you all :hugs:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-I totally understand. The in between stage just looks like u r chubbing up and people wonder but dont want to risk asking in case u r not pg. In another month u should have a def bump and it will only grow from there. Ill have a bump probably sooner than I'm ready for only cuz it's my 3rd. 
Mommy-sorry u r feeling poorly. I hope things get better soon.


----------



## Renaendel

When you lovely ladies really start popping I am expecting bump photos! Pleeeease let me live vicariously through you. :happydance:


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Here are our gender reveal pics!!!
 



Attached Files:







DSC_8171.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 12









DSC_8180.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 11









DSC_8186.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Mrs. Burch

two more
 



Attached Files:







DSC_8162.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 7









DSC_8167.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Renaendel

Cute, I love the modern country western theme.


----------



## Mommy_DK

Ren- So sorry about the last dr visit Hun :hugs: did you decide to go with injects? Have you and dh decided on ivf or adoption yet? I think both would be great honestly but if you've already been pg I just feel like you could get your rainbow baby for sure ! 

Mrs- LOVE your pictures !! you look great and this will be so awesome to show Bristol ! I wish I had done this , I'm glad your feeling more energized now and sorry work has been up and down.... I know you probably can't wait for maternity leave! Lol

Ready- I'm the same as you with the sickness it's rough, but I don't eat much so I need to start the 6 small meals thing or at least some snacking in between. Have you scheduled your nt scan yet? 

Pers- Welcome to morning sickness! Ugh hopefully we'll be outta here soon! I'm praying the second Tri is filled with lots of energy , stable emotions and no sickness! How are you feeling otherwise?

They changed my due date to August 21st so my nt is on the 13th and dh and I decided to get an NIPT done to check for any chromosomal disorders and we'll also get to find out the gender at 10 weeks so that's a load off ! I have another scan before nt on the 9th because the dr wants to make sure the heart rate picked up and check growth...? Not 100% sure why since it's pretty normal for the rate to be that low but. It's a busy first trimester I can't wait until the middle of the second so I can just relax!! Dh is helping out more so that's put my anxiety to rest a bit I'm so thankful for him when he's soo sweet and helpful 


Any updates ?


----------



## persephone13

Is it normal to just not have nausea one day? It worries me...


----------



## BABTTC123

Mrs- I love your pics!! Do you have a professional taking them for you? If so, roughly how much is it?? I want someone to take my pics when my time comes but I don't want to break...

Ready- How have you been feeling lately? Is ms still bothering you?

pers- How are things on your end?

ren- :( I really hope this next cycle gives you some lefty follicles. I am extremely frustrated for you about that!

mommy- That is awesome that you get to find out sooner!! I hope the docs concerns are unwarrented <3 How have you been feeling?? 

afm- I am pretty sure I hve ovulated recently... I took one opk about a week ago and it was pretty close to positive. Recently I have been getting twinges in my left boob which is the same as when I was pg. I have also had some positive mood swings and energy swings lol My nose has been a bit sensitive to smells as well. Sooo it could all be in my head, or I could be on my way to a little bean!


----------



## Mommy_DK

Pers- Yes it is normal, I remember with dd and ds being so nauseas one week and then being completely fine the next week. My dr said my hormones were literally bouncing back and fourth trying to find a middle so that's why the symptoms were bouncing.... I'm jealous ! This baby isn't giving me a break at all lol I'll be so excited when the nausea stops if it stops

Bab- Yay ! I have such a good good feeling about you catching your bean soon! I'm glad your dh is in the mood lately, when we first started Ttc dh wasn't really into it... I guess he was tired or just felt stressed but it seems like as soon as he got his "surge" and really got into it and wanted to Dtd ALL the time is when we fell pg. So I hope this is what is happening with you and dh too!!! Are you on another round of clo or anything else ?


----------



## BABTTC123

Pers- I think we posted at the same time! lol
I have heard that is very normal. You can't be nauseas all the time :)

mommy- I hope so... he has lost his surg a bit so I am hoping that I had ovulated during his sudden sex drive increase lol
My doctor won't prescribe another dose until i have a real period since miscarriages aren't counted as one. I hope I don't have to go through another round of it and just end up pregnant with a 100% sticky bean that will NOT go anywhere!


----------



## persephone13

Haha yeah. Its back with vengeance this morning and a new symptom. Heart burn! Also I'm tired as hell all day, every day. Lol.

Yes, poor DH. He wants to do it all the time but I'm just feeling so crappy. Not really in the mood.


----------



## Renaendel

Prese, yay, I mean boo the nausea is back. Happy you have pregnancy symptoms but it is sucky that they make you not feel so hot.


Babbs, I do hope you catch it this month. The fewer medicated cycles you have to have the better.

Mommy, I DO hope it stops here soon. I can't wait until you next scan. Seems like this little bub has hit you much harder than your previous kids. You sound really tired. So sorry. :hugs:

Ready, how is the Doppler usage going?

AFm, I have no idea where I am cycle wise. Every day ff changes my o date, so I am somewhere between 5-8. I just fixed it in place because I was tired of a new count each day. Last night I had to get up from bed and pee five times all hours, so I am counting that as my first positive symptom. There was a smudge on yesterday's test so I am trying really really hard to hold it for this mornings strip. Four hours without peeing is so not going to happen. :haha: even with my low chances I have hope after August's transtubal pickup.

Mommy we haven't decided anything yet. We get our info from the doctor on the 5th. Until then it is ttc with femara as usual.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Bab- I hope this is it for you and I agree with Ren, fewer medicated the better. Keep us posted. Pics were $50 for 5. They were done by a professional but most the time it is anywhere from $50-$125 for the fee, this of course doesn't include prints. She did give me a cd so I can go get prints. 

Peres-the ms comes and goes, some days it's better then others. It will come and go, nothing to worry about. 

Ren- fx this is it, one of your usual symptoms is waking and peeing in the middle of the night. Did you poas yet?! Upload pics if you feel like it.


----------



## Renaendel

It is one of my true AF symptoms, enough so that the first thing hubbs asked when he woke up was if I thought I was pregnant again. I did have an upset tummy earlier in the night though and wondered if it was my body shifting the water around. I did poas since I thought I saw a shadow yesterday anyway. It is drying now but I bet it is blank.

Yup, all I see on that bottom test is the desire for a line...:haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mommy-Sorry ms is kicking ur ass, it makes life tough when it doesn't let up. It sounds like ur dr is being proactive which is great. This waiting game is driving me nuts. 
Ren-something is catching my eye on that bottom test. U r still super early but I have everything crossed!!!!
Bab-i have my everything crossed for u too! It would be so awesome if we could all just move forward with the pg stage. I'm glad u r feeling better and back on the ttc train. 
Perse-My symptoms weren't consistent until 7+ weeks. I hope the ms isn't too bad but it means things are good. 
Mrs-Those pics are so cute! Love, love love!
I hope I didn't miss anyone?
Afm-I eat as soon as I get up and keep putting food in my body every couple of hours so I can maintain the ms and it seems to be working. I didn't a couple of days ago and felt soo sick and dizzy. Really I feel a lot better than I did with dd and more like I did with ds. I am so freakin tired I feel like I haven't slept in weeks. 
Still no luck on the doppler even though I thought I caught something last night but it was gone as quick as it came. I'm trying to space out my usage.


----------



## BABTTC123

Hi everyone! 

I don't think I caught it this month. No symptoms at all now :/ oh well.
But there will be babies in my house VERY SOON!
My guinea pig that I adopted last month is pregnant and at the VERY end of her pregnancy! 
The lady I got her from had left her in a mixed group of males and females and unfortunately it looks like she was knocked up! 
It feels like she has two in there and they are pretty active! I gave her some celarie and the babies were kicking around like crazy! 
I am scared to death of her giving birth so i really hope all goes well. 
She is an awesome guinea pig and calls for me EVERY time she sees me :) she gets pretty spoiled lol


----------



## Mommy_DK

Ren- that looks like a positive to me ...?!? Your appointment is a day before mine , have you retested ? 


Bab- Do you have a testing date or are you just waiting around playing it by ear until you have symptoms? Congrats on the guinea pig babies!!!! 

Pers I am so so sleepy too! I slept half the day yesterday and all day until about 6pm today..... I feel like I have chronic fatigue , or sleep patterns like an infant so weird. I'm going to ask my dr about what I can do about it , maybe it's my diet too 

Anybody else tired all day ? I could probably be in bed all week long if I didn't have kids to tend to! I have one other friend who sleeps a lot but I think hers is due to depression


----------



## Renaendel

Mommy, I did, I have a darker thin line on the test this morning that the husband can see now. Once it turns thick and pink I'll phone the doc. I would be embarassed to go in for bloods if this is an evap. I want to be sure.

Mrs burch wow good memory on the symptoms. I still can't sleep through the night at all now needing to pee. I had to nap today this afternoon. Hoping that these don't go away and aren't just from progesterone! Wish me happy puking ladies!!

Babbs I hope you did catch this month anyway! How neat that she is about to give birth. I hope everything goes ok.

Ready, glad you can keep,eating small meals frequently That was about the only thing that ever helped me.

This is today so for sure darker just still thin. I have to really squint to see it at BnB resolution but it is super obvious high def. still, I am thinking evap.

https://www.imagebam.com/image/4640f0386419328
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## BABTTC123

Mommy- Its all those hormones! :) 
And I hope she is fine! She is 2 and guinea pigs shouldn't breed after 8 months apparently... 

Ren- I can see it!!! Fx it gets nice and dark as you get closer to af due date!


----------



## ZoranaC

Hi Everyone, I have had blue veins on my breasts, going towards my nipples for a few days now. There is also one large vein on each side of my abdomen going all the way down to my lower stomach and pelvis, where it spreads into little branches. My arms also have veins!! I have never had this before. My breasts feel fuller than usual.

I was supposed to get my AF today, I tested this morning but :bfn: :sad2:


Me and my husband have been trying for a couple of months, could I be pregnant?


----------



## BABTTC123

Zorana- It can take a while for a bfp to show on tests even with an frer :) The only way to know for sure would be a blood hcg draw. Fx for you!


----------



## ZoranaC

I hope it's that! I hate seeing a :bfn: 
do the doctors do a blood test if you ask? or just urine?
xx


----------



## BABTTC123

mine required me to have blood tests, but that is because I was on clomid. 
But I am sure that if you ask then they will do it. It's not like it's any skin off of their bones.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ren-that line doesn't look thin to me! I am hoping and praying that this is it. Puke girl puke!!!! So sadistic...lol. 
Bab-no symptoms meant bfp for me. Every other month I had symptoms. Fx'd!!
Mommy-I wake up in the am and feel like I haven't slept, i drag my ass and have a nap when dd does at 1230 and usually sleep the whole time and then watch the clock until bedtime at 8! I'm freakin exhausted! !!


----------



## BABTTC123

Ready- I hope so! But at the same time I don't think it will happen. Hubby wasn't feeling well this week so we missed out on dtd for 4-5 days :( 

So I am sensing that Snickers, my guinea, is pretty darn close to popping! Yesterday all she wanted to do was lay around until the evening. Normally she is extremely active during the day. But even last night she was lazier than her normal self and didn't feel up to begging for attention as she normally would do every time she could see and hear me lol 
She has stopped eating and drinking as much and from previous experience with Breeding dogs, I know that some animals will get nauseas close to labor and won't eat or drink as much and it will decrease up until they give birth! 
So hopefully she has them soon! I got today off due to lack of work available and I have Wednesdays off now. Fx that she has them while I'm home!

Btw... Sorry for my Guinea pig talk. I just figure that if I can't have a baby right now then I will enjoy this surprise (as long as it goes well) and cuddle baby piggies instead :3


----------



## Renaendel

Woot woot, I can't wait to see a picture of your little mamma and her babies. That IS exciting babbs.

ready, sorry you are so tired. Thank goodness you can do your nap time with the kiddo.

Another night of not sleeping through the night. The line on the test is a little thicker today and I had my temp dip. I don't think it is dark enough yet to call the doc for bloods quite yet. I know all to well how quickly these can go away.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab-we had a hamster when we were kids that had babies. They were sooo tiny!
Ren-I see that. Hopefully it doesn't go away and just gets darker. 
I'm used to the tired feeling but was answering Mommys question about being tired. Im trying to just go with everything and not complain too much. My symptoms are quite manageable compared to dd. I have 9 days until I see the mw.


----------



## BABTTC123

Ready- I just realized that you only have 6 weeks before you see the gender!! Ah!! I am super excited about this xD I am sticking to my first guess that it is a little boy!
My sister had some hamsters breed before but the momma didn't make it :( 
For guinea pigs, they are naturally high risk #_# so that is where my fears come in play... 
You should google baby guinea pig pics! They come out all ready to go with fur, eyes open, able to walk AND they can start eating solid food within days if being born! But they do still nurse for a week or two just to get that added help :) 
I still have some multianimal formula sitting around that I can use if they need some help. 

Ren- I still see that line!! Personally, I would be going in right away xD but then again I seem to expect that the doctors will know how to make that baby stick lol
But you are so darn early a bad are seeing this line that it must be a good sign!! 
Oh and of course I will post pics of the babies when they arrive! :3

Re


----------



## Renaendel

Per your instructions, I googled them. Ohh my gosh, sooo cute. They look just like mama but tinier. Maybe if she only has two it will be safer for her.

I try never to say this because I don't want to jinx myself but I do feel pregnant this month. Either that or I have a bladder infection because it has shrunk to the size of a pea. Ugh, why isn't this day over so I can pee again. The second I have a line that might not be confused for an evap I am going in.

I just told hubbs and this was his Skype back to me.. So in love..
"Ohh. My"
/Sulu Voice


----------



## Mommy_DK

Ren- I'm hoping it stays!!! But it looks like it's getting darker!!! 

Ready- Same here I don't want to complain too much and trying to just be grateful and enjoy, but I was starting to get a little concerned because it seems a little chronic and don't remember being this tired at all with DDS or ds But I'll float with it and try tweaking my diet some and see if anything changes. I was lol reading about how you watch the clock! I nap with dd too , it's good to know its not just me!

Bab- I don't mind the piggie stories! I loved my little piggie when I had him . Are you feeling ok? Have you had af yet?

Sorry I'm skipping around right now , be back in soon!

My appointment with the genetic counsellors is on Wednesday I'm hoping they do the blood draw same day


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ren-I actually started with a bladder infection (or so I thought) and the urge to pee has subsided only slightly in the last week as far as not getting up at night. I so hope this is it for u!
Mommy-I think with the 1st u r a little oblivious to symptoms but as each subsequent pg happens u r acutely aware. Plus u r chasing 2 other children while growing another. The days that I miss my nap by 7pm my eyes r burning and body is sooo sluggish. 
I'm hoping in a few wks I'll get a surge of energy back.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hey girlies!!! 
Ren-I am so hoping this is it for you!! Keep us posted, did you poas today? Lets see it!!
Ready and Mommy- I was so tired and I don't already have kids that I was chasing around. I look forward to 9 every night to go to bed at an "acceptable" time. I have more energy now in the 2nd tri then before so hoping you gals get it back soon. Mommy let us know how the apt goes today. Ready getting close to your next scan!! 

Bab-can't wait to see pics of the little babies!! I hope you are home too when she gives birth, that would be pretty cool to see. I had no signs for my bfp either so sometimes no signs are a good thing. 

AFM-I think I am feeling little kicks occasionally from Bristol, not too often but here and there. My next apt is the 18th and we get to see her again, two weeks from today. Glad to see you all are doing well. Fx for a few more bfp in here!!


----------



## Renaendel

Mrs burch: Wow she is big enough to start feeling kicks? Way to go Bristol! How exciting. I can't wait until the 18th for you.

Ready, thanks for the heads up on the bladder infection. That makes me feel better. I really don't want this jinxed. You are right, just a few weeks andyou should be getting your energy back.

Babbs, I am officially reporting here for guinea pig baby watch! Are there things you can set up in her cage now to ease her birth?


----------



## Renaendel

Ugh I hit reply and I wasn't done!

Mommy! I'll be thinking about you in Wesnesday. Hope it all goes perfectly and they can do that blood draw on the same day.

AFM, tests are driving me batty. Darker again but still not enough for me to feel like I can go in. I do think it is darker today and thicker, but who knows. Ohh I hope I didn't jinx it with all my tiny bladder talk. Stick eggies stick!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ren I think that is enough to call, I can see it clearly on the top one, today's I am guessing.
I can feel her, not all the time, it is just like she will get an energy boost and will like kick or hit several times in a row. I had a dream last night that I was feeling her foot, I can't wait till that happens. Her hearing is developing this week so she should be able to start hearing us next week or the end of this week!!


----------



## Renaendel

I went back and checked the top one is actually from two days ago. The bottom is the one today. Fresh test within time. We knew this month was a long shot. At least Thursday is my Re appointment so we can figure out what to do from here.

I am drinking cranberry juice so if it is a little infection hopefully I can kick this on its own. With how long I have had this symptom I would think my line would be darker by now. Ohh well.


----------



## BABTTC123

Ren- LOL about you telling your hubs all that xD Yeah piggy babies are adorable!! 
All that I can do for her is give her TONS of fresh water (she has a mega-water bottle), lots of alphalpha and timothy hay, make sure she has plenty of pellets and give her lots of leafy greens!! 
I have been worried about possibly needing to get her a c-section but their survival rate is extremely low :( So lets hope she won't need any help and can do this all on her own!! 
As for your tests... I am on my phone and it is being a butthole about letting me see the test pic! I will try to remember to get on tonight to check it out. 

mommy- I am excited to hear what the gender is!! That is awesome you can find out that way :)

ready- I hope ren and I are as lucky as you and Mrs and just don't have symptoms appear until later! I wouldn't mind them by any means but it would be comforting to have few or no symptoms and get a bfp! 

Mrs- I hope you are right!! And I will for sure post pics as long as it all goes well :) 
That is super exciting that she is kicking already!! It must feel pretty weird to feel it happen from the inside lol

Okay... I think that was everyone xD 

So afm.... No guinea pig babies yet. She is very sluggish now though so it will be soon!!

I have had a dull cramp on my right side when I stretch, not a bad cramp but it feels like it did when I was pg last month. Could be recovering still for all I know... 
We are pretty broke this paycheck so I won't be able to test any time soon :'( 
But I guess that is fine because if I do conceive and it turns out to be non-viable or a chemical then I probably won't be able to really tell at all and will just think my period came. But as soon as we get paid next payday and af is still absent I will for sure by some tests and see if anything happens!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ren-I see that line clearer than the last test u posted. How long will u wait until u call?
Bab-my fx'd for ur little piggy. I'm also saying prayers that the cramping is a good sign.
Mommy-cant wait to hear about the scan. 
Mrs-feeling movement is so amazing! Thats when it really feels real.


----------



## Renaendel

Ready, I get to see the RE on Thursday. I'll bring the tests in with me so she can see.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ren-apple cider vinegar is supposed to be the best natural cure for bladder infections. I was drinking an oz daily.


----------



## Mommy_DK

Mrs- I love when they kick and twist around! The bond gets so much closer as time goes on its so amazing. Do you have any more scans ? 

Bab- I hope she does alright and doesn't need a c section ): Poor little piggy, oh and yea this is an off week for us too and I am almost in tears I want a cheese steak so bad! But probably have to wait until next pat day . The cramping could be a good thing for you ! I'm excited for af not to show and your next test! Keep us posted on you and piggie

Ren- One more day until your appointment ! Hopefully your dr will have nothing but good news ...... I'm wondering if the bladder infection could interfere with the test results ? I remember having one early early on with my ds and I found out I was pg through blood draw .... Never took a urine with him. Good luck Hun! Let us know how it goes 

Ready- Do you have any scans coming up? I thought you mentioned an NT scan but can't remember when 

I am craving a philly cheese steak with a side salad!!! it is thee worst when you can't feed that craving! Ugh. Dh has been soooo good to me tho . He took me and the kids out to eat everyday over the weekend and then took me out for food again yesterday because he knows I've been too tired to cook so I appreciate him so much for that but I wouldn't mind if he surprised me and brought me a cheese steak now lol this is my first major craving

P.s I just woke up out of my sleep after tossing and turning and have cramps in my legs and some mild but noticeable AF like cramps too ......? Maybe it's the cold/virus I'm coming down with


----------



## Smommy013

Hey ladies! Sorry that I have been so absent! I am back in school so I will be able to get on more. (yeah, i dont pay attention). I had Scarlett Elizabeth on January 19. She weighed 6lbs and 7 ounces. Her cord was wrapped but no damage it seems. She is a pretty good baby until midnight hits, then she is up for a bit. She is already a daddy's girl and her big brother loves her too. I went with the epidural. Contractions were intense. lol. 

Ready- When will you have another scan?

Babs- How are things. I am sorry about your loss, and I hope things are getting better. 

Perse- How far along are you?

Ren- I havent been able to look at the tests but good luck girl!

Mommy- its nice of DH to take yall out. It is so much easier.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Smommy-no apologies needed. The first couple months are hard and u r a little preoccupied with baby. I love her name and am so happy to hear all went well. There is no shame in pain meds if that's what u needed to get her here. Congrats again!
Mommy-its funny how obsessed you become with certain things. I hope u get that cheese steak soon! Do u have scan today?
Perse-how are u feeling?
Ren-any tests today?
Bab-have thise piggy babies arrived safely yet? R u doing any early testing?
Mrs-how is ur girl doing?
Afm-no scan booked yet as I haven't met with the mw yet. I go on Tuesday so hopefully I get one booked asap. I just ordered a new doppler as mine crapped out on the wknd. What a freakin time for it to quit! Maybe someone is trying to tell me something?


----------



## Mommy_DK

Smommy- Im so glad you and baby girl are well!! My kids were all midnight babies too , my favorite part is when they hit 6-12 months and sleep straight thru the night :happydance: lol congrats again

Ready- Hopefully they'll get you scheduled asap ! You need that 13 week scan soon I think , oh and sorry about your Doppler ! Do you remember your ds heart rate ? I had a high one today 169 

My appointment went well! The counsellors were so helpful and so nice which is a good start into this brand new OB office so I'm relieved. I got another sono today to get a more accurate due date 9/7/15 and the baby is growing just fine. Also got panorama blood draw today so I'll have those results in about 2 weeks or so.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mommy-u must have a super growing baby in there. U were 2 wks behind me now u r a wk! Early scans are so all over the place. I'm jealous that u got the Panorama test. We have it here but its close to $900. 
My mw appt was pushed back a week because of my scan which doesn't leave me much time to get my scan done. 
As for ds I don't know what his hr was but dd was always high. "They say" over 145 is girl and under is boy.


----------



## Mommy_DK

Crap! Well I don't get it the first heart rate was 118 and this one was 169 , I had been drinking coffee this week but hadn't had any today


----------



## ReadynWaiting

It starts out slower but by 8 wks is anywhere from 120 to 180. It lowers in the 2nd tri.


----------



## Mommy_DK

I will know in two weeks thank goodness I will feel so much better knowing. the anticipation is too much this time around lol. Oh and yea my insurance covers the panorama because of family history apparently so we lucked up. My bubba did get big fast! They didn't say anything because they didnt get my first sono from my old OB but I'm going to mention something next time


----------



## Smommy013

Mommy- your little one is growing quick! Thank you! 

Ready- thank you for the congrats!


----------



## BABTTC123

Smommy- Super congrats on your baby girl!!! <3 I can't believe you are already back to school as well! 

Ready- No piggy babies yet. She may still be a week away from giving birth. She certainly has a craving for celery though xD she flips out any time I open the fridge and is NOT happy until I give her celery! Carrots won't do, nor will chives. It MUST be celery lmao 

mommy- How soon di the results come back??? I want to know now!!

Ren- How are those tests looking?? Have you gone to your doctirs yet?

afm- FF FINALLY pinpointed ovulation :) 
According to it, I am 3 dpo. I almost believe it because the past few days I have had some major food cravings, irritability, emotional and mild cramping. 
I have been working out at least once or twice per week with my friend (starting last week lol) and yesterday I had a good hard workout BUT I'm not sore :D 
I am going to keep this up as it is only dancing and I doubt that will affect me poorly if I get pregnant again. I want to lose at least a little weight, or at least tone up a bit beforeI get pregnant or very far into a pregnancy. 

How has everyone been??


----------



## Mommy_DK

Bab- Good idea , I wish so badly that I would have done that before I got pg. I was a gym animal and started to get fit before Ttc but then I thought maybe the stress of clean eating and working out was what was causing me to be irregular and infertile so I stopped everything and gained weight on purpose ); so I'm already 175lbs (5'8 ) and still have another 10 lbs to go ): I'm a pro at losing weight but it just makes it harder and longer before I see a sexy me again lol. I've been 210lbs with my oldest and got back down to 120 (teeny tiny ) after 9 months so I'm confident I can do it again . I don't think dancing will hurt you at all and its a great way to shed some pounds ! I'm jealous


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab-I have been exercising for months and continued after my bfp. It's mostly strength training as that's your biggest bang for ur buck. The trainers tell me just to listen to my body and if I need to modify anything to do so.


----------



## ab75

Smommy, congratulations, love her name!

Ren, fingers crossed that this is it for you!

Hi, to everyone else. Hope you are all well.

I don't get on as much as before, lol. Frazer is a good baby, Zoe and Zara adore him and are always fussing over him xx


----------



## Mommy_DK

Ready- That's awesome you kept going I use to see a couple pregnant woman at my gym doing the hard core ripped classes I was in and they were incredible! And some Drs say it's safe to do strength training, I'm just so afraid I'd be doing it wrong or something


----------



## Mommy_DK

ab75 said:


> Smommy, congratulations, love her name!
> 
> Ren, fingers crossed that this is it for you!
> 
> Hi, to everyone else. Hope you are all well.
> 
> I don't get on as much as before, lol. Frazer is a good baby, Zoe and Zara adore him and are always fussing over him xx



I understand :flower: life is so busy with a newborn! Congrats again I love his name


----------



## BABTTC123

Mommy- I used to be down to 145 lbs as my lowest but damn I looked good! I like some curves on me still :) I am only 5' 6" but even at 200 lbs I look pretty good. I just need to get back down to 145 to be truly happy again with my weight and appearance, but for now even if I get to 190 or 180 I will be happy! If I have a baby I don't expect to lose much because it will all be coming back again during pregnancy! lol 
With PCOS it does make it harder to lose weight... i was 228 at this time last year. I dropped down to 205 in 5 months which is good but I has to SEVERELY deficit my calorie intake and watch my carbs as well as work my ass off!!! 

Ready- That is awesome that you are still working out! I plan to continue unless my doctor says I can't. I think that if I can lose some weight it may prevent pre-eclampsia. My sister had it and apparently it is genetic soooo I want to avoid that issue. 

ab- So happy to hear that all your LO's are happy together :3 
Oh! I have a question not only for you but for everyone else....
Will you circumsize (sp?) your son or not?
Why or why not?


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hey girlies!! Hope you all have had a good week!! 
Mommy- I am so happy to read that little bean is doing well and growing quickly! that is AWESOME!! I want the two weeks to go quickly...for you and me both!! I get another ultrasound on the 18th!! Fx for you this is the boy you are wanting. 

Ready- SO your apt isn't on Tuesday now? What a bummer if this is true. I hope you are doing ok on your ms. 

Bab-I can't wait to see some baby piggies!!! Just know that if you didn't catch the egg this month that it's ok, I so hope that you did but just know it may take a month to get straightened back out, it did me. I can't wait to see your bfp!! 

Ren-How did your re apt go today?! Any more poas?

AFM-I am doing well. I am about to kill my dog, she is almost 6 and I have never really had any problems with her until the last week. She has been getting into the trash, she has never done this before. She even gets into it when there is NOTHING in it. I have spanked her, not spanked her, yelled at her, made her stay in her cage all day (I go home and let her out to pee). I just don't know what the hell to do. I am about ready to go let her live with my mom, I am so mad. I refuse to pick up the trash everyday. Do you gals have any idea??!! Tips, bab your an animal girl, what do I do, why is she doing this??!! I hate putting her in her cage but I don't know what else to do. I am literally in tears. I am so mad!!


----------



## BABTTC123

Mrs- You can invest in a collar that either zaps or sends a high frequency pich to deter her from gettng in the trash. I think there is a device you stick to the can and it will go off when she gets too close. 
You could also try getting this stuff called fooey or really any NON flavored bitter spray and soak the exterior of the can with it. rhat should help quite a bit. 
Another idea, if these fail, is to just find a cubboard that you can hide the can in and have a simple lock on it for when you leave the house. 
But you can also just keep loading her up when you leave or getting a tall gate that she can't get over and keep confined to one room. I have to load up my Pom because she has recently decided that she will pee behind the toilet and poop in the tub when we leave. Our other dog just gets locked in the bathroom with a comfy bed to sleep on.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Bab-thanks I will try that fooey stuff, I don't have a cabinet big enough for the trash to fit in. I moved it to the laundry room today, which she never goes in and of course she went in and dumped it over. There is nothing in there for her to eat, I haven't been throwing food away in it. I hate leaving her locked up. She went through a phase for a little while where she was peeing on my bed. I don't know why on earth she was doing that. She sleeps in our bed when we leave and it was on my side and where she sleeps, so I started closing the door to our bedroom so she couldn't get in there. I thought maybe she is mad that I won't let her in the bed so I have left the door open and left her in the bed when I leave for work, thinking ok stop getting in the trash and mad cause you aren't in the bed, and she still is geting in the trash. I got her a few toys to play with and also a raw hide treat to eat. She is a wiener dog, and she is totally MY dog, wants no one else. Wiener dogs are very territorial and pick one person, it is me. I don't know if it is because I am pregnant and she knows, I have no idea. She doesn't like staying at my moms, because I am not there. My mom loves her and she goes over there all the time with me but I am tempted to make her go stay over there for a few days and not see her for a few days and see if her attitude changes. I have no idea. I will try that spray and until I get it she will just have to stay in her cage.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mommy-my trainers are always asking how certain exercises are for me. Its a small training gym so there is a lot of one on one attention. Things will be modified when baby starts growing and my centre balance is off but until then I make sure my movements are controlled and I'm not over exerting. 
Mrs-sorry about ur dog. Mine can be a jerk at times. He isn't allowed to roam the house when no one is home and when we are he stays on the level we are on or he pees. He gets out enough and pees outside but sometimes he's just a jerk. I would love to know how to fix it but he's 11 and set in his ways. 
I do have an appt tues with my mw and from there I will have my nt scan booked. I didn't have it with dd cuz it wouldn't change things but I will get it done this time cuz I want the scan to see how baby is doing. 
Ab-glad to hear all is well with you and ur fam. Im sure ur girls love to help and take care of Frazer. So cute!
Bab-i hope u catch that egg but like Mrs said it may take ur body a cycle to get back to normal. My fx'd. 
Ren-how was ur appt?
Perse-how r u doing?
MV-how r u making out?
Afm-my ms is awful today plus I have had a headache on and off (more on) for 2 days. Plus I'm so freakin tired and can't wait to go to bed but then I'm awake 10+ times a night. It's a little frustrating. 
Im not sure if anyone remembers my friend that has been ttc over 10 years? She had ivf a few months ago only to miscarry? Well she had a 2nd round of ivf and got her + hpt today. I am so hoping and praying this is her rainbow.


----------



## Renaendel

@the doctors now, and then a second one in an hr. I'll update as soon as I am out! Tests are blank now so all about Injectables.


----------



## BABTTC123

Mrs- She could be jealous of the impending baby that is currently growing in your tummy :) 
My Pom started acting up when I was pregnant and since has gotten better BUT i am still weary of letting stay out of the cage. I want to make it a lasting impression that if she potties in the house then she gets to spend time in the cage while we are gone. 

ready- Congrats to your friend!I will be praying that the litle bean sticks and stays! 
Glad to hear you got your scan scheduled! Though that sucks about ms :( a good sign though, right? :)

ren- Did they draw for hpt anyways? I hope that if it isn't meant to be this cycle then the next one will be finally your time to bask in the pregnancy pool! (That sounds more weird than it did in my head... lmao!)


----------



## persephone13

Ahh sorry ladies. Didn't mean to disappear. Work is very crazy and stressful and experiencing 24/7 nausea to the point where I can hardly eat some times. 

I go for my ultrasound tomorrow. I'm beyond anxious about it. So worried there won't be a heartbeat. But I just keep hoping that all my nausea and breast pain is a good sign.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Bab-yes I put her, Sammi, in her cage thinking she will learn. I went to walmart and got a similar spray and I will spray the can! Thanks for the advice. 

Perse-Oh so sorry you are so sick, that is a good sign though. Keep us posted on the scan!! 

REN----WHAT THE HECK??!!! I NEED TO KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ready-so happy for your friend, please keep us posted if you don't mind!!


----------



## Renaendel

Sorry sorry I just got home. You should see my snapchat story today, page after page of doctors!

Ok most of this is copied from my journal I didn't want to type it twice. Now to catch up on you guys, in a second post.

Ok first my chemical pregnancies are actually probably just bad combinations. Because my tests are so sensitive she said I was probably just seeing all the ones most ladies miss but happen. My loss rate is still really good considering what a shit storm my body is.

What a day, and what an update!

Cancer:
My skin cancer center had a cancelation and was able to get me in to see their new doctor today. He is amazing. For the most part everything still looks good. He didn't see any regrowth on the sites on my back. He is a little concerned about that biopsy I had two months ago. While it came back as benign, he wants to check the report they sent, given it has already grown back to full size from a full punch and is itching. If he sees something that bothers him in pathology he wil go in and remove it with a wider punch 4-5mm, stitch me up, and resend that to pathology. Otherwise I'll be on topical hydrocortisone to stop the itching and if that doesn't work a boobie injection of the same stuff. Ohh and because my methotrexate fixed what they thought was sebhorric dermatitis he thinks it was actually psoriasis but missdiagnosed.

GI: 
Well no meeting on that today but when I told my Re what was going on and who I was working with, she just said, ok we will wait until after your colonoscopy to start anything. Apparently no doubt in her mind that that is what the docs are going to do. I am to have my Gastroenterologists copy her on their reports so she can handle her side accordingly. This is like having my own team of super Docs!

Injectables:
I am NOT a good match for this procedure. My right ovary is so dominant that they could risk a high number of follicles just to get anything on the left. Because of my tubal factor she said i certainly had a chance of have a tripplet ectopic. So it is essentially high cost of drugs + monitoring for failure on wrong side and higher order ectopic pregnancy of the right side.

IVF:
So yea, that's leaves the end of this path. We talked frankly about this because it is going to be the safest way for me. She gave us paperwork we can fill out to reduce our cost on GonalF, Cetrotide, Ovidrel, Follistim, Ganirelix and Pregnyl. They have around a 50% rate on fresh and 30% on frozen cycles. To their knowledge I have great eggs and they know hubbs have amazing sperm.

We need to sit down and decide if this is something we can do, because it doesn't look like my body can do it any other way. She offered to write whatever we needed to the insurance for their infertility coverage.

To the plan until we talk it out is for me to be on a vaginal suppository of estradiol and etonogestrel to keep any polyp regrowth at bay for my colonoscopy. The suppository will mean my body can absorb it and we can avoid the gut. It also will work as my prep for iVF if we go that route. March is most likely out and their next cycle group will be in June. We would drive out to Billings about 2 hrs away for the procedure.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ren-That is a lot of info. Glad your cancer is doing ok, keep me updated on the spot on your back and what they will do with that! Praying it is nothing. 
I did wonder about that with the shots, def sounds like that isn't an option. So she thinks you had another chemical then? I hope that you guys can figure out something, something that will make you happy and healthy! You know I am always here for you whatever you decide. You are a very smart women and have things together, it is a good thing, I am always so please to see when people actually care about themselves and take a stance on their medical problems. I so see you having a rainbow at the end of this, no matter what route you take. Please know that, even though I don't truly know you, I do care about you and think about you!


----------



## Renaendel

No worries at all about the spots on the back. Those were malignant melanoma I had removed in 2004. I do have a pretty cool scar there to show off. Still 100% in remission, he was really happy with how that looked. It is just the boobie that is a concern, which we are totally catching in time if there are nasties in there because I kept up on appointments.:thumbup:

And yes on chemical, but she isn't worried because my pregnancies past 4week mark and my chemicals follow what most people would see if they were as anal about testing as I am. :p


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Wow Ren! I hate to agree with you but your body is a shit storm!!! Lol no offence lady. I'm glad the big C is keeping its distance and I pray that it never returns. 
As far as ivf what are the deterring factors? I know it is a lot of stress and pressure as my friend lives and breaths it. I guess for me if I was unable it would be a no brainer but I have also known a couple of people that really needed to wrap their head around it before making the decision to move forward. I hope u and dh can make a decision that works for both of u and brings u happiness. I've said it before but it's stressful enough ttc but throw all this other crap in to it and it seems so unfair. I am definitely here to support and empower u in whatever life continues to throw at u.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Perse-i cant wait for ur scan and I know u are going to be pleasantly surprised!!


----------



## BABTTC123

Ren- Holy cow! That is a lot to go through :( 
I hope that they can get the IVF covered so that you are able to proceed with that! I am also praying that the man in a wheel chair mole, as I had read from your journal, is just a mole and nothing more! I have a mole on my arm that bumps up occassionally and itches. I picked it off once but the root was still there so it grew back. maybe that is what happened with yours? 
As for GI stuff, lets hope you get in soon! It would be awesome to hear nothing but good news come from you in this next month to come! I want to hear that your GI issues are being managed, the boob mole is gone for good and that IVF will be happening soon! :D

Pers- You will hear that heart beat and feel loads better! I can't wait to see that U/S pic!!

Mrs- let me know if that does the trick for her! :)


----------



## Renaendel

MommyDk, wow quite the growth from last scan. I forget is it Panorama that also tells gender? Now you have two very different heartbeats who knows! Exciting.:hugs:

Babbs, that is what we are hoping, that she just missed a cell or two. Either way wheelchair man is getting a second look. I can imagine that having PCoS would make weight loss harder. I struggled for years at 170. (I am only five feet tall). It took me getting sick to lose that weight. It is so hard when days of going to the gym and watching your food don't give you the losses you want. But I believe in you, I bet you can do this.

Perse. Yay for the ultrasound, I will be watching all day for your update. I hope you can get over this nausea soon. You sound so burned out in your post. Fx you can eat tomorrow!!

Ready, the deterring factors are #1 cost. I mean it is a LOT of money for a 50% shot. Between 7-15k depending on how much coverage we can get. So we are just out that money if my eggs don't thrive. Money that could be spent on say adoption. Secondly we have to do a full review of the drugs to see if I can even take them. If any of them contain wheat, barley, rye derivatives, casein, lactose or egg proteins it is a no go for that drug. I realized I need to loose this tummy pudge I put on after my last loss. Apparently the more fat you have in your tummy the harder it is for the dr to see the eggs and withdraw them. So my success rates are directly related to my laziness and desire to not do situps. Also your body is a shitstorm comment made me laugh out loud, best pun ever for someone with celiac.

Ohh man I am praying for your friend. How stressful. Glad your sickness is starting to ease up, but up 10+ times a night. No Bueno.

Mrs. Burch. Ohh my god you were so cute today with your posts. Thank you for caring. It has been a really rough week and I can't even tell you how much it meant to me to have you all asking and caring. I teared up for sure. I didn't know your dog was a weiner dog. I love them. They are the size of small dogs but deffinately have the personality of a large one. I wish I knew more about how to train them and could help, I just have no clue.

Ab75, wonderful to see you again! Thanks for the kind wishes. So happy for you!

Smommy! You too, I know you are swamped with everything but congrats and so awesome of you to take the time to stop back In.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ren-She weights in at a whopping 8lbs and when she goes out side or sees a stranger you would think she weights 150lbs!! She is pretty sweet, and a lover for sure, just don't know what her deal is right now. I totally understand the IVF debate. Our insurance doesn't cover infertility so we would've had to pay 100%. DH and I discussed it before it was brought up and said we would try IUI first, MUCH cheaper, still expensive at 3-15k with drugs and u/s and all. I wish you the best and can understand your debate.

Bab-So I went and got that spray stuff. Sammi has always gotten into the bathroom trash if we leave the door open, so yesterday I left her out of her cage when I ran to Walmart until I got home from work, about 2 1/2 hours, she didn't get into trash. I was so proud of her, I made it a HUGE deal and gave her a treat. I had wiped down the trash can with a lysol wipe and sprayed it with Frebreeze and took her to it and said no no trash. SO not sure which it was, then I went to my parents for dinner and lefter her home with the bathroom door open, I sprayed that trash can with the stuff I bought, she didn't get into it or the kitchen trash so again I made a big deal out of it and gave her a small bone. She is left out today but my house cleaner is there so she won't get into today but I will try it this weekend when we aren't home again. She doesn't get into anything when we are home it is only when we leave, little rat!! lol 
How are you doing? Are you doing ok emotionally? I think about you often. 

Ready-Hope your ms is doing better today. My dr told me to take Unisom at night before bed, it is a sleeping pill that has b6 in it and it TOTALLY helped with my ms. Drink lots of water too, as that helps. I drink almost a gallon of water a day. Dr said 10-12 glasses a day and 2-3 full glasses at night when you get up. Sorry you are getting up so much, it is hard I know, but prob worse for you since you are taking care of dd and ds during the day too. I hope it moves quickly. That zofran rx was my saving grace, if I didn't have it I would have been in the hospital for sure. 

Mommy-I am so happy you got that test done and can ease your mind with the results. So if this is a girl, which I hope it is a boy, will you try again for another boy or are you done? You have 3 babies right now? Or 4? I hope you are feeling better too, read what I said to Ready. Try it and I swear it works. I still take the Unisom every other night to help me sleep and not be up tossing a turning all night. 

Ab-I am so happy that the girls love Fraizer, so sweet. Glad you are doing well. Drop in and let us know how all is!! 

Perse-when is your dr apt again, sorry I forgot. Let us know how it goes. I hope your ms goes away soon too, read what I told ready, life saver!! 

I hope you gals all have an awesome relaxing weekend. DH is taking me to a Japanese steak house for dinner tonight, I told him Bristol was craving it, so he gave in!! I am SO using her for as long as I can when I want something!! lol I will be so excited to do nothing this weekend and it is supposed to be nice here, like 60's. My house will be clean and I did all the laundry and put it away last night so won't have to do that!! Super stoked!! I see a few naps in my future!! Anyways hope you gals enjoy and all feel better.


----------



## persephone13

Just finished with the ultrasound. Measuring at 7w3d, so I was off by a couple days. And she said it was a good heartbeat. She wouldn't tell me the number.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Perse so glad to hear that!! Being a few days off is nothing, I am so happy for you! Yay I hope you have a little more peace now.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Yay Perse!!!!!! That is awesome!


----------



## Renaendel

Yay Perse! :hugs: Grats!


----------



## Renaendel

Ladies, I screwed up. I peed on a stick to make my period come and the left it and forgot about it until a few hours later. Of course there is a line on my tests again:dohh:. Doc had said chemical and that is why the line vanished. Urgh why didn't I check it in time! Now I don't know if my super cramps on the night 12dpo were implantation.

Good news 14dpo, no blood at all.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ren-did they do a draw when u were at the drs? I have everything crossed for u girl!!!!


----------



## Renaendel

No, she didn't draw, just commented since the lines had gone away. If this implanted when I had the super cramps, bloods would not have shown it yet anyway. Mega cramps were 12dpo, meeting was at 11dpo. I just took my bcomplex again and still no bleeding. I thought my temps were looking unusually steady. Have an alarm set and a pee test on each toilet so I don't forget and go. Hubbs thinks it is real not evap. I am buying OSOM tests for my IVF for sure. I don't want to worry about evaps. This sucks.


----------



## BABTTC123

Ren- can you post a pic of the "evap"?? If it is obvious I doubt it is an evap!

Pers- Congrats on positive u/s! 

Afm- I've been having some pretty intense hot flashes lately. Some indigestion. Fatigue. Constipation and gas. Sore back and hips. Very mild nausea occassionally (aside from like a week ago when I had car sickness.) I keep getting random cravings as well. 
Can't test until Saturday, which happens to be my birthday! I will be ready for a negative test but oh man how awesome would it be to get a bfp as a b-day present!!


----------



## Renaendel

Top test babbs. Bottom wasn't a hold at all just a quick super dilute pee to prep for my four hour hold here. I am excited here to get through a 14dpo without bleeding. That has only happened twice.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## BABTTC123

I can see a line even with my phone! :) 
Are you going to try with your black dye tests as well?


----------



## Renaendel

I am out of them babbs. :(. 2-3 hrs and I can pee again hooray. If this doesn't work though I am buying more of those evap proof OSOM black dye tests.


----------



## BABTTC123

D: aww man... I think I remember you saying that you got them on Amazon right? I have a $50 gift card from Christmas and I am debating on how I want to use it lol


----------



## Renaendel

Lol, babbs, I hope you do get your birthday wish.

Well good news the second test was really blank at time so that line IS an evap line. So yay no worries about another tubal. I just need to see if this period will ever start.


----------



## Renaendel

No period. If I don't start by tomorrow morning I'll call my RE. I am somewhere between 15-18 DPO by charts and opk.

Here is the pee test my husband did.

My morning blank test top, bottom test (black dot) is the control done by my husband.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## persephone13

I have my fingers crossed for you Ren.

I'm kind of freaking out today so I need your reassurance ladies. Despite being insanely sick with nausea, my boobs don't seem to hurt as much today. I mean if I push on them they hurt but they don't seem as bad as last week. Should I be worried?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Perse - your symptoms change sometimes daily. My boobs were sore for the 1st 2 wks and then one day they didn't at all. The next day they hurt and the day after nothing. It was the same with nausea until I hit 8 weeks and nausea and sore boobs were daily. If you are still sick enjoy that ur boobs don't hurt! Lol
Ren-did u test again?
Bab-I have everything crossed that Sat will be ur day in more ways than one!
Afm-I got my new doppler but can't find a hb. I have my mw appt so I'll see if she can find it and if anything hopefully I have a scan within the next wk. I have spent 2 months worrying that there is an issue and I want to start enjoying this pg. Plus we haven't told anyone yet and I want to share with my kids. 
I hope everyone else is doing well?


----------



## Renaendel

Doing good Ready! No period, just chilling out. I'll call her tomorrow if I still haven't started. My tests are negative so I think my period is just hiding. I am starting to get crampy now so that is good news. Ohh and I got my gastroenterologist spot set up. I go in on saint paddy's day!

I bet the heartbeat is there, just being shy. You are still pretty early from what I understand to hear it on a Doppler.

Perse. Keeping my fingers crossed that everything is ok.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hey girls, hope you all had a wonderful weekend. 

Perse-symptoms come and go day by day. Still sometimes my boobs hurt and sometimes they don't. I have random pains, might be Bristol kicking something as it doesn't last long, but no worries, that is normal. 

Ren-you could be late because it was a chemical, on mine I was 4 days late. So that very well may be the reason. I hope it all works out for you. 

Ready-I can't wait till tomorrow. I am sure all will be fine and you will get to hear that precious sound. I know the feeling of not telling, we didn't tell until 12 weeks. 

Bab-Yay for your birthday, birthdays are my favorite!!! I hope this is your bfp! Do you guys have plans for your big day? Any baby piggies yet??!! 

Mommy-how are you doing? When do you go to dr again?

AFM-we had a great weekend, it was in the 70's all weekend. We didn't turn the tv on at all. We were outside and working on Bristol's room. I will post a few pics, I wanted a closet out of the room and it turned into a MUCH bigger project than I thought it was going to be, thankfully my dh and dad are both handy and give me what I want. lol yes I am VERY spoiled and Bristol is already spoiled too. Next dr apt is the 18th, the anatomy scan. I am very excited, can't wait to see her again.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Bristol's room remodel.....we bought new floors and my dad came over to see how big of a job it would be to help dh, then I said I wanted the closet out and this is what happened. oooppps lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7430.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 5









IMG_7436.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 5









IMG_7429.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 4









IMG_7432.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 4









IMG_7437.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mrs. Burch

The walls had like 6 layers of wallpaper on them, which were just painted over. So my husband said we needed to "not half ass" it and rip the wall paper off and we will sheet rock over the wood. We are gonna blow in insulation, sheet rock, fix the ceiling, rip up the carpet and put in wood floors to match the rest of the house and repaint, again lol.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7439.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 3









IMG_7442.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 3









IMG_7443.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mommy_DK

Hey girls glad to see everyone is doing pretty good, Ren- sorry about the shit storm but I know a wonderful rainbow baby is to come from this for sure no matter what you decide and we will be here to support :hugs: test again tomorrow ..?!

Ready- I remember actually taking myself to the emergency room one night because I couldn't find it :blush: I was 14 weeks along and the dr told me it's hard to pick up on there even into the second trimester but everything was fine. So I'm sure your babe is fine ! You'll be relieved once you get your scan and talk with your mw

Bab- do you feel any of the symptoms you had before? Test test test ! I'm anxious ! Lol how's your piggy ? 

Pers- I'll have to say the same , some weeks sore boobs and dizziness (for me) next week nothing, but my baby is growing and well And I'm sure your baby is too.... But I know it's always more reassuring when you see and hear for yourself 

Mrs- Wow! I really like the wooded look, have you decided on colors for the walls yet? I wish I could get dh to do stuff like this, he's either sleeping or on the phone with work ): or just too tired to do anything except regular things like movies ,out to eat , or the mall. Post pics when her room is done I'm excited to see !



Im still sick and tired but I'm not giving up I'm going to kick ass ! (Thanks Ready for the gym encouragement) Lol I'm getting back into the gym (since I'm paying $100 a month for it!) and I'm going big time grocery shopping tomorrow and getting nothing but fruits veggies and protein filled snacks and maybe salmon , organic everything no more freezer dinners. I'll get my panorama results back in a few days I'm nervous . I noticed on my scan picture it says gestational age is 11 weeks 3 days but the tech told me 9 weeks 3 days .... Am I missing something ?


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Mommy-sorry you're still so tired, it will pass, you know that! I love going to the grocery store and buying healthy stuff, makes me feel good. I go once a week and buy fruit and yogurt. 

So my MS I think is back!!!!!!!!!!1 WHAT THE HECK??!!! I got sick this weekend, thought it was my fault, not eating early enough then i have been sick twice today. Taking Zofran. DH made me call dr to make sure it isn't flu, I don't feel bad I told him but he insisted that I call. I have had a headache and stuffy nose so they told me to take tylenol cold and sinus. I will to make dh happy. Hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mommy-gestational age is dated from ur last period and fetal/embryonic age is 2 wks less (conception). 
Mrs-sorry u r feeling crappy. I hope it passes soon.


----------



## Mommy_DK

Ready- OH right! Duh , your so smart! Idk whynI didn't think of that lol 

Mrs- so sorry you aren't feeling well either, Me and the kids had flu like stuff going on all weekend long it was awful ontop of the ms . Dh got us soup and ginger ale and we got thru it. I hope it passes quickly for you too, it's not fun at all but especially when you've got ms too 

i have like 12 loads of laundry to fold and a lot of other house work but probably won't get to any of it until I get a little burst of energy..... I had a huge burst of energy one day last week after a big bowl of cereal with fruit in it so I'm going to try again tomorrow so I can get everything done :sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ready did you see your mw??!! 

Mommy-I know the feeling on the energy, some days I have it and some days I don't. 

AFM-Didn't get sick today, fx it stays that way. I am taking a Mucinex to help relieve the sinus pressure and headache so hoping that works and maybe it was just drainage that made me sick and not actual MS.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-I did see her. It was my initial appt so paperwork and such. She tried to hear hb but only tried for a couple mins and said my noises were all really loud which could prevent us from hearing baby. My uterus is still behind my pelvis which also could hinder things. I have my nt scan booked for next fri plus all of the bloodwork (so fun lol). With dd they discovered an antibody which means I'll have monthly blood draws again...boooo! I started to look like a drug addict as I bruise so easily plus had a really bad botched draw from a student. 
My fx'd that next wk goes ok as I'm still unsure of what's going on in there.


----------



## BABTTC123

Hi all,

Mrs- Sorry that you have been getting sick. What are your plans for the room you tore the wallpaper off of? (I skimmed through everything really quick lol) 

Mommy- Glad you are getting healthy for the baby! I need to work on that better as I have been lazy this past week or two.

Ready- how have you been feeling? That is crazy that your body was being too loud lol I am sure everything is fine though :) 

Ren- did AF arrive yet??? 

Pers- How have you been feeling? 

afm- No signs really.. 
I have some insomnia, been having more dreams that I remember after waking up, had bloating off an on but that is about it now.

As for Guinea pigs.. My Guinea pig gave birth fine but the baby was still born. She tried for a few minutes but couldn't revive it and gave up. I jumped in and tried for 15 minutes before giving up :( 
It looked almost identical to her. 
She hasn't had anymore so I think it was just one baby. I left a washcloth in her cage that I used to rub the baby with and she has been cuddling with it. She got mad when I moved it a little bit and sat on it so I wouldn't take it (I wasn't going to) I feel so terrible for her :( She is eating though so I know she will be fine, but she will just have to deal with some depression for a while.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Oh Bab I feel so bad for her. Poor little thing!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Bab so sorry, poor thing. Your birthday is coming up!! Any plans?! Oh wait your bday is Vday?!


----------



## BABTTC123

Yes it is lol
And the only plan we have is to go Smelt fishing with my dad. since money has been tight we can't afford to do much at all. 
The company we are both working for is starting to go under and will go through an audit that it won't survive. Sooo, it is time for us to find new jobs before we are left without any work at all.


----------



## Mommy_DK

Well it's a girl.....


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab-that sounds like a pile of stress. I hope u both find something quickly.
Mommy-congrats! How do u feel about that?


----------



## BABTTC123

Ready- I hope so too! It sucks quite a bit because everyones hours have been cut back :/

Mommy- Congrats even though you wanted a boy!! 
Have you thought of girl names??


----------



## ReadynWaiting

So ladies I've been struggling the past couple of days to stay positive. I can't find a heart beat with the doppler, my mw said she couldn't feel my uterus yet (i would think by the 3rd pg my body would be ahead of the game) and my symptoms are lessening. My scan is in 7 days and I'm trying to prepare myself for the worst. I know there are explanations for all of these things but I can't help but think the baby stopped growing at some point and that's what I'm going to see next week. I'm not looking for anything from anyone but I guess I'm a little scared to talk to my dh or family about it because they won't totally get it and think I'm just being paranoid.


----------



## BABTTC123

Ready- I hope that this is just all in your head <3 Though I know that gut feeling... 
Were you able to locate the heart beat before? Or was it always hard to find? 
Regardless of how things play out, it will have been meant to be. I am praying that the baby is still kicking and just being a little stinker and avoiding that doppler


----------



## Mommy_DK

Yea I'm not too thrilled yet. Trying to stay positive and I kno it may seem selfish or harsh but I have two girls and they are ALOT . Hair, clothes, accessories, very emotional and sensitive. I worry more about them then my son.... Girls are a lot more to worry about. I love them to death and so glad I have them but I felt like 2 is quite enough to handle. Guess God thinks differently..... I feel bad for ds, dh and I are already planning to do gender IVF after this one so that we feel more complete. I'm sure as the next few days go on I'll feel more excited about it and do some shopping just trying to get over the shock. 


Ready- What else did mw say? What does she think? I know I had that feeling too especially when they didn't see anything. I'm thinking your ok but I know you won't feel 100% better until you see your baby. Take it easy and get rest and don't be afraid to eat a lot! I'm excited to hear how much your baby has grown next week and if you need to talk to us while you wait for your appointment we're here. Oh btw my symptoms have gone down so much too this is a good week for us! Lol are you getting enough to drink? I get so busy with the kids sometimes I forget to eat or drink I need to get better with that.

Bab- Thank you , hopefully God will work a miracle and the test be wrong or I will get my boy later


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab and mommy-the only hb we have heard was on the u/s a month ago. With dd I was able to get her on the doppler right around this time so I figured it would be the same. The mw didn't think much of it she said she would try with the doppler because sometimes around 11 or 12 wks they can hear it but didn't seem concerned when she didn't. She only tried for a min or two and just slid over my skin as opposed to pressing in to my flab. I'm thicker than I was with dd so maybe that's a factor?? I hope I'm just being ridiculous and all is ok but I can't help but worry. Mmc are not common but when u r looking for info it seems like everyone and their sister has experienced one. 
I hope everyone is doing well?
Bab-any tests?
Ren-did af come? What's the next step?
Mrs-countdown is on for gender....I am going to guess girl!
Mommy-girls are a handful but...a son is a son until he meets his wife but a daughter is a daughter for the rest of her life. It makes me sad to think my boy is going to move on and I'll be 2nd choice to his wife (i already don't like her lol).


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ready-We will be here for you no matter what. When I went for 8week ultrasound dr said we may not be able to see or hear much, we just got lucky. I can tell you that with my doppler it makes it better when I "move my stomach up" like pull it tighter! Fx that baby is just being shy. I prob would have been freaking out like you if I wouldn't have been listening to my pulse thinking it was the heart beat. 6 days, you've got this!! What time is your apt? 
We know it is a girl, had sex scan at 15 weeks, although this will confirm. Apt is wed!

Bab-how is your piggy doing, better? How are you? Any signs of AF or testing? Yay your bday is tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!! HAPPPPPPPPPPYYYYYYYYY BBBBBBBIIIIIRRRTTTTTHHHHHH DDDDDAAAAAYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-my appt is at 2 next fri. It seems like a lifetime away but I know it will be here soon enough. And I know Bristol is a girl I was just being a smartass! Lol


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hahaha you turd!!! Next week will be the fastest week of your life, I hope!! ;) Look forward to Wed then next thing you know it will be Friday! That is what I have to do, break it up to make it seem like it goes by faster.


----------



## BABTTC123

Mommy- fx they are wrong and the gender scan will reveal a little boy 

Ready- I haven't taken any tests yet. My boobs are more sore today but not very much at all. I just simply do not feel pregnant. We get paid today so I will invest in some super cheap tests. If anything I could also go to this clinic called carenet that does free tests. But you only get 2 per year so I'd like to make it count lol
I hope this next week goes by fast for you!!

Mrs- Snickers is doing good now. My dad came and picked up the baby to be burried with our pets at his house. It dawned on me at getting one last look at it, that the baby was HUGE!! It was literally a miracle that Snickers was even able to push it out of her! I think that the baby may have died during labor and was crushed on its way out :( it is sad but I am so thankful that God helped Snickers make it through all that! Poor gal, no wonder she was so depressed.


----------



## Renaendel

Ready- I think it will all be ok. I pray that you aren't right. No more loss allowed in this thread. 

My period did show a few days ago,two days late, lasted barely two days and then left again. I didn't even cramp on cd2 which is my curl up on the bathroom floor day. Strangest darn thing. I took a pregnancy test today so I could start my nuvaring and it was negative. So I am on birthcontrol now so my polyps don't grow back while waiting on my autoimmune appointment. The birthcontrol also doubles as IVF prep if we can get my health issues resolved by June.

Mommy, sorry about your gender disappointment. No judgement at all here. One good thing about the pgd testing with IVF is that you also make sure off the bat that the eggie has no genetic issues. I think it is a fabulous way to complete your family. In a super hopefull world maybe when you are working on your boy, I will also be working on our second one and we can be IVF buddies.

Mrs. So sorry about you getting a bit sick again. That needs to stop. I can't wait to see the awesome things you are going to do with the new room!

Babbs, giant hugs. I feel really bad for your poor mamma piggy. That right there is why home birth scares me so much. I am sure it can be an awesome experience but I can't imagine the what ifs after losing a child like that. It is hard enough not to place blame on my self for my own tubal pregnancies. I hope the blanket is still giving her some comfort. :cry:


----------



## BABTTC123

Ren- I have full faith that IVF will do the trick for you! I am glad you are able to get your other health issues sorted out before that :) 
As for Snickers wash cloth.. I had to remove it because she began ripping it up to get rid of the scent. I cleaned her cage and she has been doing much better with the babies scent gone! I think she will be fine. I feel terrible but I am half tempted to let her breed with my friends male BUT I know better. it was scary enough hoping and praying that she wouldn't die from complications during labor! I just wish I could let her be a mommy :( 
That is probably just me projecting my image on her though..
The feels are strong right now lol

So is your tracker a count down to IVF??


----------



## Renaendel

It is to St. Paddy's day, which is also the day I go in to the doctor who supposedly can help me manage my celiac disease. I have been on a super strict gluten free diet for 3 years and I am still having malnutrition symptoms as well as other stronger autoimmune issues. So probably an endoscopy and a colonoscopy to check for issues and bloid tests. My RE doesn't want to do IVF untill this is resolved.


----------



## BABTTC123

Oh man I didn't know it was celiac!! My friends sister has that and what she can eat is EXTREMELY limited!
I hope that yours is more manageable and you can figure out what triggers it to act up!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ren-I am praying and hoping that all of your "issues" with your body are under control so in a few months you can start your path to being a mother. As far as home birth goes it is amazing! I've done both and would never go to the hospital again. Basically the mw know if any issues arise in enough time that they can call an ambulance and have the hospital ready for u if necessary. It takes about the same amount of time if u r in the hospital and they have to prep the or for an emergency. I'm in a smallish city so it doesn't take long to get anywhere. 
Bab-I am glad little piggy is doing better. I still feel so awful for her. R u planning to test in the am? If I'm not on here tomorrow have an amazing birthday!!!


----------



## BABTTC123

I was planning on testing but I forgot to x(
I had some pretty intense cramping this morning though. No blood or sign of af yet. 
I will see if I can hold for good 4 hours and test later today :) 
I have also been hit with nausea since yesterday. As well as a lingering mild head ache that aleve isn't touching :S
My boobs are a little sore, not too bad though. My nipples have a burning sensation occassionally as well. 
We will see soon what happens!


----------



## BABTTC123

I got my birthday wish!! :D
:bfp: !!!! 

It is faint but very much visible!! I am 12 dpo today so that could explain it BUT last time at 12 dpo I couldn't get a positive on this brand of test. Not even at 13 dpo! So my hcg should be decently high I am guessing :3 
Let's hope this little bean sticks!!!

I will post pic as soon as my phone is charged enough...


----------



## BABTTC123

https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f11/baghramm/Mobile%20Uploads/20150214_172839_zps1d43ea16.jpg
https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f11/baghramm/Mobile%20Uploads/20150214_172824_zpsed4a6f59.jpg


----------



## Rabdkitty

Congrats!
Maybe your good luck will float my way. We used a donor this month after finding out DH had little to no sperm or motility. I'm only 6 dpo and scared to death to see that stark white BFN. Think I'll test on tuesday. No symptoms other than some ovary-area twinges. A bit of constipation and feeling tired. But if it's like every other month, it's all in my head.


----------



## BABTTC123

Rabd- I had little to no symptoms this time! Last time I had a ton hut had faint FRER tests at 11 and 13 dpo. 

This time I seriously thought af was coming because I really didn't have any symptoms and I have a faint, but easily visible bfp on a walmart cheapy! I didn't get a bfp on this during my mc pregnancy last month AT ALL!

Fx that you catch this month!!!
Did your specialist suggest how to increase your hubs sperm count, motility and structure?? 
I am pretty sure there are things that can help him :)


----------



## Renaendel

Babbs, hooray girl! So so so happy for you and a great line for 12dpo!


----------



## BABTTC123

Thank you! And I think so too! I am a bit worried it could go awry since my symptoms still aren't strong, but I am going to stay positive and believe that this baby is here to stay!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Yay Bab!!!!!!!!!!! What a birthday surprise. That's a great line on those tests for early on. They never show very dark until well after af is due. I think if u took a frer u would see a beautiful line. I'm so happy for you.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Yay bab!!!!!! Happy freskin birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BABTTC123

Thank you! :3 
My temp has started dropping but I am trying not to let that get me down.. This baby has to stick!

Do any of you still have your early dpo pics of your tests, both cheap and frer?


----------



## Mrs. Burch

10dpo
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Frer
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Renaendel

Babbs, don't worry about your temps! Your temp is just the ratio of estrogen to progesterone. Both are necessary for your pregnancy. 100% of women have temp dips in pregnancy. If your temp goes down it could just be that you are having a little more estrogen, not necessarily that your progesterone is going down. It is time to hang up your thermometer.

Certainly get a progesterone check done with your hcg though. I mean they have the needle in you already so you might as well. No harm in knowing.


----------



## BABTTC123

Okay these make me feel loads better!! I might run to the store and pick up an FRER today >w>


----------



## Mrs. Burch

I think you're fine, call dr first thing tomorrow and get bloods and possibly start progesterone and I agree 100% with ren, drop the thermometer


----------



## ReadynWaiting

The 2 cheapies that aren't marked are 12dpo.
The last frer that isn't marked is 14dpo
 



Attached Files:







20141221_083316-1.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 6









20141221_111250-1.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 5









20141222_034317-1.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## BABTTC123

Ren- I think you posted right before I did lol
Tbe reason I am watching them is because last time my temp dipped pretty dramatically right before my miscarriage. But I have heard that it doesn't make a difference. @[email protected]

Mrs- I will try to call but I don't think they will be open as it is a Holiday. I think I can get in Tuesday after work for a blood at least though.

Mrs- Those dollar tree ones look pretty strong! I may have to try one of those as well


----------



## BABTTC123

Whoops! I meant Ready on the last line xD



Had to edit this because my phone, or maybe my brain, messed up again!! lmao


----------



## persephone13

Yay Babs!! So happy for you! I'm taking it easy today, just resting - I'm soooo tired and I am having a lot of pulling on either side so I think the round ligament pain is starting...


----------



## BABTTC123

Hooray for ligament pains!!! :3 
I know I will be complaining when i get there, but I am excited for everything!!


----------



## BABTTC123

I am really bummed out :( 
The test today is pretty darn faint compared to Saturdays test. 
I am starting to think that this is going to be a chemical.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Did you use the same kind of test?


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Bab post pic. You prob need to be on progesterone.


----------



## persephone13

Babs, none of my tests were very dark at all. They were all over the place. The darkest tests I got were with afternoon urine as opposed to FMU.


----------



## BABTTC123

Ready- same test :/

Mrs- I think so too but I can't see my doctor until at least Tuesday. 

Pers- My first test was an afternoon tests. I wonder if that could be the problem, or I HOPE that is just the problem. 

you can barely see the line now in the pics :(

https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f11/baghramm/Mobile%20Uploads/20150216_052924_zps848954a0.jpg


----------



## persephone13

Babs, try to lower your liquid intake and take a test around 4 or 5 this afternoon. I always found my FMU tests were so light I wouldn't have even thought I was pregnant. :hugs:


----------



## BABTTC123

Thank you Pers for the reassurance!
I really hope this is the case. I would be pretty upset if this one didn't stick especially considering I got the bfp on my birthday. What a celestial slap in the face that would be? :/


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Bab I would try what Peres said!! 

It's a winter wonderland here today, no work for me!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mrs. Burch

I also get to deal with these two fighting all day!! Lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab-a lot of people test better in the afternoon for some reason. My 2mu was always a darker line than my fmu. Fx'd for the next test!
Mrs-we have about 3 ft of snow and it's -2 F!!! I'm not a winter lover so not enjoying it.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

3ft!?!? Omg I couldn't handle that!!!! I hate winter but don't mind a paid day off when I can catch up on laundry and housework!! How's your ms?


----------



## BABTTC123

I'm jealous!! We never got any snow this season :( 
Though it is sunny and like 60° here. 
I did some gardening yesterday so that was good.

I haven't tested yet.. Trying to wait until at least 4:00 or 5:00. 
I think I peed last around 9:00? 
It is 2:38 now so it is just a waiting game. 
I have noticed that my boobs don't hurt anymore and that was one one of the first symptoms last time for mc. I do still have stretching so hopefully that is a good sign. 
Doctors office was closed so I left a message and will keep my fx that they call me in tomorrow after work!


----------



## BABTTC123

This made me feel a little better. ..

https://miscarriage.about.com/od/amimiscarrying/f/pregnancytest.htm


----------



## BABTTC123

4:30PM test....

https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f11/baghramm/Mobile%20Uploads/20150216_163416_zps7e7d48c5.jpg


----------



## BABTTC123

Test marked was bday test. Middle test was from this morning. Recent/afternoon test is the last one. 

https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f11/baghramm/Mobile%20Uploads/20150216_164522_zps261a1c49.jpg


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Helloooo pretty line!!!!
As far as symptoms don't put too much energy in to them right now. The real symptoms dont kick in until after 6 wks when hormones start to really rise.


----------



## Renaendel

If you compare your fresh test from tonight with the fresh test from yesterday night, you can clearly see that today is darker. You are certainly one of those ladies who tests better in the afternoon. Looking good lady.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Much better!!!! No worries with that line!!!!!!!


----------



## BABTTC123

Ready- I have been obsessing online and eased my mind a bit reading that the symptoms will come and go, sometimes for a while, for the first few weeks of pregnancy. As much as I know I will hate feeling sick, i am excited for it none the less xD

Ren- The first one was Saturday afternoons test :3
Still, it is a slight increase and makes me feel a bit better. 
And yes, I will only test in afternoon from now on xD


----------



## BABTTC123

Mrs- missed your comment!! 
Thank you! I feel better seeing it :) I keep going and looking at it! lmao!


----------



## persephone13

Woohoo!! I love being right! This is looking very positive Babs! I'm currently still in bed - my nausea was so light yesterday it had me worried but oh no it is back in full force this morning. Already dry heaved twice and its only 7:34am... Might call in sick today. I just don't have the energy to fake it. Not to mention I didn't sleep all night between getting up to pee and crazy dreams that made me not want to close my eyes...

I'm so grumpy today :(


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab-they definitely come and go. If u remember i was panicking around 6 or 7 weeks because my tatas were sore and then they wouldn't be. Both with this pg and with dd the daily consistent symptoms weren't until closer to 8 wks. I can't wait to see the next test. 
Mrs-The snow is ridiculous but nothing like Mass is getting. We have had a deep freeze for the past 3 days which is brutal. As far as the ms it's not bad as long as I eat regularly. I have to eat as soon as I wake up or its gag city!


----------



## BABTTC123

Pers- Sorry to hear about your bad dreams :( I know how they can be, especially if it is based off of something that actually happened. 
Glad and sorry to hear ms is back! Hopefully you can find a food that will help to make you feel better :3
And I would call out. You need a days rest! If your work knows you are pg then I am sure they will understand. 

Ready- I thought I did but I was too lazy to skim through all the comments to find it xD I feel like I will probably be panicking a bit until at least the 2nd trimester since everything says mc is decreased significantly!


----------



## persephone13

They don't know yet but I have sick days that I can take so I just used one of those. I was able to choke down a bagel this morning but now I'm just a gurgling blob. Lol. Its funny because I hate when I don't have nausea and yet it makes me so cranky when I do. Haha


----------



## BABTTC123

LOL! Yeah I keep getting excited over the smallest waves of nausea and get bummed out when they don't happen xD I had some nausea this morning before eating, and while eating. It is going away now but still 100% manageable at this point. But I was soo happy when I got all dizzy and felt like upchucking lol 
I think I will be right in your position in a few weeks


----------



## BABTTC123

Forgot to add, when do you plan on telling them?


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Bab-glad you are in higher spirits today. ;) My dr told me that when you hear the heart beat and see that it is in the uterus the mc rate goes from 30% down to 3%. So get on calling your dr this am, bother the fudge out of them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I went in for first scan at 8 weeks!! 

Ready-Glad you are keeping ms at bay, I still am that way at 19weeks. I HAVE to eat as SOON AS I get out of bed or I am dry heaving. I am fine as long as I don't go too long without eating, if I go too long then I start to feel bad, so I eat! lol Just a few more days and it is your scan!!!! How are you? I am sure all will be fine, you are almost into your 2nd trimester!!! Oh and how do you get that little tracker thing, I want one but have no idea how to get it!! ;)

Perse-Glad you took a sick day. I never did but def should have, although mine always seemed to be worse on the weekends, which sucked but atleast I didn't have to use a sick day, I like to save them for fun days!! ;) When is your next dr apt?

Ren-How are you holding out? Did you start your med, when do you expect to O? Or wait you are back on bc until your butt dr right?! I am sure it is somewhat relaxing to take some time off for a bit. 

Mommy-How are you? Is your MS slowing down at all?

Hope all you gals had a wonderful Valentine's Day!! Anyone do anything? DH got me a massage, chocolate covered strawberries and took me maternity shopping!! I am a pretty lucky gal! I started crying when I tried on the swimsuit, dh was so sweet to me and told me that I am beautiful and how much he loves me and our little Miss. I have a dr apt tomorrow and we get to see Little Miss again. I am kind of nervous, this is the ultrasound that they make sure all is well, no cleft lip, heart defects, etc. I just pray she is growing good and all is well. I am back to work today, bummer, but it is slow so that is nice. Hope you all have a wonderful Tuesday and I will update tomorrow with some new pics!! ;)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-what tracker are you talking about?
Dh sounds super sweet! I'm not a big valentines person so we usually just get cards for each other. We took the kids out for dinner too! 
I am trying to be positive but I told dh to prepare for the worst just in case. My bday is next wk so we have dinner with my fam Sat and dh fam Sun. It would be nice to have a surprise for them. I of course have read too much but there are a lot of factors that could affect hearing the hb with the doppler. I can hear the placenta so hopefully that is a good sign. 
I'm sure all will be well tomorrow. She will look like a real baby with everything proportionate.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ready-I found it, the one that says how far along you are, in the signature! Yay, your birthday!!! What day is it? I can't wait for you to tell them that all is well and the third baby is on the way!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Renaendel

Mrs. Yay I can see how far along you are! I always wonder and the tickers make it easier for all you ladies.

I am just chilling here. I stared the nuvaring on Friday. So I'll be on birth control until we start the IVF protocol. Gi doc is in one month. So no new stuff until then.


----------



## persephone13

Babs - I don't know exactly when I will tell work, maybe at like week 14 or 15 if I can last that long. 

Ready - I have everything crossed for you, and I'm thinking only the best of thoughts. It will be so amazing to tell them the good news, just focus on that! 

Mrs - I can't wait to see her again! I know everything's going to be perfect and she'll make you fall in love with her even more.

Ren - So glad things are on track, and how you're remaining so amazingly positive! I need to be more like you!

AFM - I'm feeling off today, I've had a lot of achey pressure in my pelvic area and in my back above my hip bones. It doesn't really feel like cramps per se but it just feel like there is...too much stuff in there. LOL. I am keeping my fingers crossed all is well in there, but its hard to stay so positive.


----------



## Mommy_DK

I soooo appreciate all of you! I realize how selfish of me it is to be expressing my frustration about the gender disappointment but you girls have been so understanding and supportive ! Thank you so much for that. No one I know understands and that's hard I'm so glad I have you all!

I'm getting over it and trying hard to enjoy this pregnancy! I tried to go to the gym to work out some but dh and I think its better if I wait until the dizzy spells and sickness subside. It isn't getting any better ...: YET. Lol I'm staying hopeful

I see a bunch of good news going on so I'm so excited to go back through and read!!!!! Battery is dying I'll b right back!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-u had added the ticker when I read it thats why I didn't know lol. Thanks for all the support. I can't wait to see more pics of Bristol. 
Ren-u r so patient and positive it's amazing. I can't wait for the summer when u announce u r pg!!
Mommy-being dizzy at the gym is not good. I have moments where I feel like my head is spinning slowly but I just take it easy and drink water. Better to be safe than sorry though. 
Bab-did u poas????
Perse-from about 8-11 wks I had weird full feelings. I think a lot was constipation and bloating. Hopefully it subsides soon. 
I don't remember if I said anything but my gf that had her 2nd round of ivf is pg!! Her hcg is awesome and she has an early scan in a wk. I have everything crossed for her...10 years is a long time to wait!!!!


----------



## Mommy_DK

Pers- Yea I hate the in and out sickness too! I wish it would just be out already tho.... They have meds but I've been hearing that it causes harm to the baby so I'll just tough it . I hope you feel better soon ! When's your next scan ?

Ready- I'll try to keep water with me because I was about to pass out from dizzy spells twice while in the stores this weekend. And you're so right! sons will leave one day for another woman ): I'm laughing thinking about you not liking her already! And yay! You get to see your baby !! Let us know how he/she looks!

Bab- :happydance: Sooooooooo knew your bubby was on his/her way!!!!!! And I'm so glad you got this on your bday!! Happy bday !!! Yay! Have you contacted your dr yet? I'm jumping up and down in my head for you! Lol so excited to hear how it's going 

Mrs- Aaaaaaw so sweet your dh <3 I have a feeling little miss will be sweetly spoiled!! My dh spoils my DDS like crazy! Sometimes it's so cute and other times I'm like HEY don't forget about me lol and now with 3 girls tah I can forget about it!! lol but really it's so sweet , post some pics when you get the chance !

Ren- so glad their working this out for you, or atleast have a plan in and rolling keep us posted 

Hope I covered everyone

Oh yes happy bday to you too ready !! Hope you enjoyed 

I have an appointment with my new dr on Friday just to do more bloods and meet her. I've been trying to come up with girl names but I can't think of any nor seen any that I like so far. Any cute girl name suggestions??


----------



## persephone13

Now I'm worried, its a constant ache in my groin on either side now. My midwife appointment is tomorrow but I just can't stop getting upset. :cry:


----------



## Mommy_DK

Pers- I know it can be hard not to worry about these things, I had two really sharp almost knocked me off my feet pains in the groin all week which might have contributed to the dizzy spells too and I've had twinges and aches and if I stretch a certain way I get crampy but I remember this from my last pregnancies too and I remember worrying and everything was just fine. The fact that you still are experiencing sickness and other symptoms is a great sign that everything is ok and your baby is growing. I hope your mw puts your mind at rest tomorrow let us know how it goes!


----------



## BABTTC123

mrs- I believe that your little girl is going to look beautiful and be a healthy active baby!! <3 
Your DH is so sweet! 
My hubby and I caught smelt (fish) bought a smoker and smoked the fish xD not exactly romantic but eh... Can't beat free fish!

ready- You will have great news to share on your bday! Who all hasn't found out yet??
That is awesome news for your friend!!! I am super happy to hear that things are working out for her now!! 

ren- I have heard of the nuvaring but never used it... Is it like disposable inserts? Does it cover your cervix or just go around it? 

pers- Try to relax <3 you are at a stage where you will be feeling lots of growing pains! I am sure your midwife will make you feel better when she says everything looks great!

mommy- I have loads of boy names and the only girl names I thought of are too common for my taste lol 
You have lots of time to decide :) maybe just explore options by googling it! 

afm- got my hcg and progesterone draw today so not much to report until I get results. I don't have anymore tests sooo no poas today lol 
I have had mild waves of nausea off and on today and some dizzy spells as well. 
I felt some sharp pinches a few times but it is all good :) 

So, my friend who's husband had a dream about me having a girl last time, well she also had a dream this time and said it was a beautiful baby girl with dark hair and dimples :3 
I am super excited!! I am sure I will have a girl!!
I can't wait for my first scan and I can't wait for my gender scan xD but that is a good 12 weeks away roughly lmao!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Perse-ur body is adjusting for ur baby to grow. The 1st is always the worst as its all new and muscles are still tight. Keep in mind with miscarrying blood usually comes first followed by severe cramps. Women panic because they have cramps or aches but those are normal. Wait until 2nd tri when the real ligament pain starts and u sneeze or cough and knock urself over with the sharp pains. It will scare the shit out of u the first time. Lol u eventually start trying not to sneeze/cough cuz it sucks haha. Or better yet 3rd tri when u think u cant get any bigger, but u do and u have to roll urself out of bed like a beached whale. The best feeling is right after giving birth when u can bend over again. I am 5'1" so have a small torso and cant stand the last 6 wks.
As far as telling anyone the only people that know are my sister, mother and sister in law. We have told no one but hopefully we can give them a surprise for my bday dinners. Any ideas on how to tell them?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-my bday is Monday. Good luck today!


----------



## BABTTC123

I think I totally missed a bunch of birthdays...

Ren- did you just have a birthday as well?? If so HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!

Ready- Just incase I forgot on Monday, HAPPY EARLY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Perse-Ready is SO very right about the sneezing and coughing, it is like 'WHAT THE HELL' was that??!!! Holy crap that hurt!! How was your apt today?

Ready-two more days or actually 1 1/2, what time is your apt? I think you should make copies of the pics and give it to them that way or have dh ask you if you want a drink and say no silly, you know we are pregnant!! I am kind of silly. lol 

Bab-when will you get the results? Will you go back in for a repeat? I would make sure you do!! 

Mommy- i love the name Brexley for a little girl. Or Kinsley. I am sure dh is going to spoil Bristol all the time, he is a pretty awesome guy, I am very lucky!

AFM-Well dr apt went great, Bristol is growing very good!! They moved my due date from July 14th to the 10th, so dr said prob induce June 29 or 30 or July 1 or 2. I am hoping for July, I don't know why but just have it in my head July. So I have an anterior placenta, this is why I haven't really felt her move much. She had her face buried in my placenta so we didn't get great pics of her today but I'll show ya a few. She was being a turkey, we tried several things to get her to turn her head and she wouldn't do it! She is her dad's daughter for sure! lol :haha:
 



Attached Files:







BABY_1.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 3









BABY_2.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 3









BABY_3.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 2









BABY_4.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 3









BABY_14.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Just a few more.
 



Attached Files:







BABY_6.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 3









BABY_19.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 2









BABY_15.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mommy_DK

ReadynWaiting said:


> Mrs-my bday is Monday. Good luck today!



So Sorry I was early I thought I missed you!


----------



## Mommy_DK

Mrs- That looks sooooo cool!! I'm so glad she's growing well and looking gorgeous! And June?! Wth that's right around the corner ! Brexly is too cute! And ends in y like my other DDS TY

Bab- I don't know why but I feel like girl for you too! Have you called your dr yet? I do have some time for a name, I wish we could decide on something now tho I'm so impatient sometimes! Lol

Ready- Anywhere special for bday dinners with the family? I'm so cheap but I went to Olive Garden and Maggianos for mine it was sooooooo GOOD ! Lol

Pers- Hope everything went ok today!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-thise pics are amazing! The 3D/4D is so crazy to see live. I had it done with dd and couldn't believe it when we were watching her. Why are they inducing you?


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Thanks mommy!!! I love the name Brexly too!! Dh didn't so much though. 

Ready, they'll induce because I have high blood pressure. I maintaine on meds but it can still get high on my med. Plus I think I'm at really high risk for preeclampsia with the blood pressure.


----------



## Mommy_DK

Whoops just realized I wrote mommy instead of MRS!


----------



## BABTTC123

Mrs- Oh my goodness! Those are amazing pics regardless!!! Fx they decide July for your induce 

mommy- I really hope so!! I wouldn't mind a boy but it would be nice to at least have one of each :3 idk if I could wait very long after giving birth to this little one before trying again lol 
I would at least just ntnp xD

afm- No call from doctors today, go figure, but I was sooo distracted with job hunting and a belated birthday outing with my mom that i forgot to call :S
I will bug them like a psycho tomorrow if I still don't hear from them.


----------



## persephone13

Ahh Mrs she is so cute!!! 

My appt went okay, it was kind of weird because we didn't really have any questions and she seemed to expect we would have a lot of questions. I think we will go ahead with them because I like the idea of not having to go to the hospital until its really time, and they come to your house afterward too.

Also she said I most likely have pelvic girdle pain, and she gave me a few ideas on how to reduce making it worse. So far today just my hoohaa is aching like I've been kicked lol but my hips seem okay.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Perse-midwives are amazing. Its a very different experience from drs. There is a lot of one on one time and when it comes to birthing they are there for u 100%. 
Bab-results????


----------



## BABTTC123

At 15 dpo my hcg was 120 a bad progesterone was roughly 12. 
The OB nurse is going to talk to my doctor today about progesterone supplements and having them called in today. Fx they do it and I can make sure this baby is safe and secure!!!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Bab hcg is awesome, I would call the pharmacy around 330 and see if they have the rx, if not CALL THE DR BACK!!!!!!!!!!! Demand that they call it in RIGHT AWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so happy for you, I think this is it for you!!!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Oh and ask for a repeat draw, to make sure that you are going up like you need to!!! Or did they tell you to go back soon?


----------



## BABTTC123

Mrs- I have to wait to pick it up until after work anyways, plus it was one of the GOOD OB nurses who called it in :D lol 
As for and beta, I have one scheduled for tomorrow :) 
I did read that 15 dpo is between 59 and 163 or something like that. So at least I am in the average!! 

I am pretty positive about all of this!! I have been cramping but they are good cramps :D

I may break the news to some of our other friends tonight :3 She found out last time from a friend of ours soo it is bound to happen again anyways!


----------



## BABTTC123

So I had to go through hell to get my meds. My pharmacy didn't care to check prior to me arriving to see if they carried it. They didn't. I wasn't about to wait even longer, after waiting 40 minutes to find this out, so I had them transfer the prescription to a different pharmacy where it took 2 hours for it to process. I finally get my pills bit find out that my insurance will only cover 20 pills for 30 days and I am required to take one a day. WTF??? 
The pharmacy said that they would call them but I am going to make some calls and do some bitching tomorrow! I am pissed!!
Anyways, took my first pill a few hours ago and it has made me so exhausted that I am having a hard time keeping my eyes open #_#


----------



## persephone13

I think my nausea is starting to wane...now I'm only a bit gaggy not can't move from bed. I was worried a bit but I've been reading other forums and it seems like after 9 and a half weeks it does start to lessen for some people.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Perse-my symptoms have wavered since just after 10 wks.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ready-when is your apt???!!!!!

Perse-I am sure all is fine, and be glad if it is going down! ;)

Bab-sorry you are having such a hard time, what is the rx?


----------



## BABTTC123

It says Progesterone 200 mg 
Generic for Prometrium 200 mg. 
Looks like my doctor dumped me xD It has the last doctor that I seen (after my mc) on the lable. Nice of them to let me know haha


----------



## Mrs. Burch

That is what I took, you might call your insurance and see why they aren't covering, mine covered just fine.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bad news ladies....baby stopped growing weeks ago and hb stopped obviously. Feeling numb right now. Not sure what I feel as I didn't really let myself get attached. I'm waiting to hear from mw to see what course of action I should take.


----------



## BABTTC123

I called and they said that my doctor has to call in an authorization for the full 30 days of pills. Otherwise, I only get 20 pills per month.


----------



## BABTTC123

Omg Ready :( 
My heart is breaking for you! I am so sorry!! 
I can sort of understand how you are feeling mixed as that is how I felt last month.. I knew something wasn't right so I didn't let myself get too excited. I feel like it helped me a little bit to get over the loss. I really hope that you can take time off work to heal emotionally. I am sure it will help :( :hugs:


----------



## persephone13

Oh Ready. I'm so so sorry. All my thoughts are with you and DH. Let me know if you need anything.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ready damn it!!!!!! I am so sorry, hugs from Missouri!!! I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Renaendel

:cry::hugs: this isn't fair. :(
I am so so sorry hon.


----------



## Mommy_DK

Goodness ready! I am so sorry , Please if you need to vent we are here 

**Hugs


----------



## BABTTC123

Ready- How are you doing..? :hugs:


----------



## Mommy_DK

anyone heard from ready and how she's doing yet?

I go in on Wednesday for a scan , been having some growing pains so we'll see what's happening. I had a lot of salmon today /: I'm a little worried about it , I stayed away from seafood altogether with my other kids just to be on the safer side but couldn't resist today !


----------



## BABTTC123

Mommy- Idk, I really hope she is doing fine :( I literally can't stop thinking about her.. 
--I am having an easy time avoiding seafood, or just any type of fishy type food xD It doesn't smell good at all right now!!

afm- Got my Scan scheduled for 3/11/15!! I can't deny that I am ecstatic! But I may get one sooner through a local walk in clinic that I checked out today. They offer prenatal education classes and what not and said that they would be happy to do my scan early! I didn't even ask!! lol 
Last HCG at 18 dpo was 549, I get my next draw this Thursday for both Progesterone and HCG. 
My doctor upped my dose of Prog. to 400 mg/day. My symptoms have been getting stronger, mainly my boobs and nipples hurting more! haha 

I hope that everyone is doing well! I'd love to hear how things are going <3


----------



## Renaendel

I have been worried all day about her. Poor ready.

I don't think one day of fish should matter Mommy, especially if it was properly cooked. probably just gave baby some good omega fatty acids.

Woot woot Babbs, this pregnancy is going to great for you.

Rheumatology eval today. Did X-rays and blood for rheumatoid arthritis and Lupus, plus a few other autoimmune and inflamitory diseases. Should get results on Wed. Praying it isn't lupus. GI is closer just over three weeks away. :)


----------



## BABTTC123

Ren- Do they have an idea on what they think may be going on?? 
Or are they just going to wait until Wednesday to make a guess?


----------



## Renaendel

Doc has two primary guesses. Rheumatoid Arthritis and Lupus. The knuckles on my hands and feet look pretty knobby and arthritic, so that is why they did the bone imaging in addition to the blood tests for autoimmune markers and connective tissue disease. If it is Lupus that would explain why they thought my Celiac wasn't under control since lupus mimics a lot of the other autoimmune diseases.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hi ladies!
Sorry I disappeared. It's been an exhausting few days. My mw was amazing and had me in to see an OB a couple of hours after the scan (not easy on a Fri afternoon). He was great! Sympathetic but straightforward. He called the hospital righr away to see if the OR was available that eve as I just wanted to take care of things. They had an opening so he scheduled it. I went home to get stuff together and arrange my kids to be looked after and within 15 mins I started bleeding. Dh and went to the hospital and by 11 pm I was in the OR. The procedure (d&c) was quick with little pain to follow other than some cramping which lasted until the next afternoon. 
Even though I knew something was wrong I am still pretty crushed. You ladies know how it goes. You put so much hope in to that little bean and the future changes immediately when u see those lines. 
As for where we go from here I'm not sure. Dh really wants another but I don't know if I can do it again. I meet with the OB in a few weeks as a follow up and want to discuss it with him. I want a 3rd but am terrified. Thank you for the support and know I am here still for all of you. I may be a little distant for a bit but still lurking.


----------



## Mommy_DK

Ready- <3 <3 <3 you are so strong I wish I had your strength! Keep pushing Hun you and dh are in our thoughts every day


----------



## BABTTC123

Ready- I am sure your hubby will understand if you don't want to try for another, and I don't blame you! I am glad the procedure went well for you. I have heard it maked recovery go by faster so that is good. 
Just get some rest and pop in whenever you feel like it <3


----------



## Renaendel

Thank you for updating ready. I can't know how you are feeling right now but we are here for you, no matter what.:hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ready, so I came on here like three times yesterday and kept getting busy and never entered my post.....HAAAAPPPPPPPYYYYYYYY BIRTHDAY yesterday!!!!!!! I AM SO very sorry for everything you are going through, know that we are here no matter what!! 

Bab-I only took 200mg progesterone so 400 is a lot. The side effects from it were awful, although they tended to be less when I became preg. Hope your appetite comes back soon. 

Ren-Keep us posted on your results. I hope it isn't anything too bad. 

Perse-How are you doing?

Mommy-I think salmon is fine, as long as it is cooked correctly. 

AFM-I am just hanging out, dr apt went well last week. I have been feeling Bristol a little more, I think. So hard to know. I can't wait till I am like yep that was her! Or see her actually move and have dh feel it too. Hope you all had a great weekend.


----------



## Mommy_DK

Ready- I'm glad everything went ok <3 Try to get some rest as much as you can . whatever you decide to do we're here for you whenever you need us

Mrs- ok good I hope the salmon was alright! You will be feeling miss Bristol in a couple more weeks and dh will be able to feel too, let us know how the appt goes tomorrow 

Bab- How are you feeling Hun? How excited is dh??

Ren - You and ready are such strong brave women I'm telling you <3

I don't have any symptoms really anymore they just vanished which I know from my other three that is pretty norm but because this one was so severe I tnought the symptoms would have gone slower. They'll be checking her out tomorrow


----------



## BABTTC123

Mrs- Hopefully you will be seeing her move soon! <3
It certainly has made me more tired and gave me hot flashes today #_# I'm sure I will get used to it. 

Mommy- I am praying that all goes well tomorrow!!
Hubby is pretty excited this time  
He doesn't want to admit it, but I think he is just as impatient as I am about sharing the news!! He keeps asking when we will tell our bosses and coworkers lol 
I am going to wait until the first scan to say anything :) 

Sooo, I know this is all probably normal, but I keep getting gurgling type sounds and feelings from my uterus. Today it feels much more full than before so could this be amniotic fluids starting to fill up my uterus? Or what??? 
I am still pretty nervous about ANYTHING going wrong!!
I have had some cramping, some like a good strong af cramp, but I know that is usually normal as well. 
:S why can't pregnancies just be simple??


----------



## Mommy_DK

BABTTC123 said:


> Mrs- Hopefully you will be seeing her move soon! <3
> It certainly has made me more tired and gave me hot flashes today #_# I'm sure I will get used to it.
> 
> Mommy- I am praying that all goes well tomorrow!!
> Hubby is pretty excited this time
> He doesn't want to admit it, but I think he is just as impatient as I am about sharing the news!! He keeps asking when we will tell our bosses and coworkers lol
> I am going to wait until the first scan to say anything :)
> 
> Sooo, I know this is all probably normal, but I keep getting gurgling type sounds and feelings from my uterus. Today it feels much more full than before so could this be amniotic fluids starting to fill up my uterus? Or what???
> I am still pretty nervous about ANYTHING going wrong!!
> I have had some cramping, some like a good strong af cramp, but I know that is usually normal as well.
> :S why can't pregnancies just be simple??

Won't let me post without quoting for whatever reason 

Bab- I am excited for you guys to tell everyone! It's fun to see everyone's reactions lol I think the gurgling is def normal just considering I just had those sounds and feelings as well and everything seems to be going well so far. Same with the cramping too I still have them from time to time it's so hard to tell this way tho if anything is wrong because it can just be baby and sac growing and getting settled. I have a good feeling everything will be fine. Keep praying and take deep breaths relax and try not to stress. Did they set up a scan for you yet??


----------



## ashbehr23

wasnt sure where to post to to get some advice, new to this site so hoping i can get some thoughts or opinions:shrug:
This is my first month TTC and we didn't really know we were going to start trying until the day I ovulated and my husband decided we should try. That was feb 18th and since then I have felt at least a tiny bit nauseated every day. I have not been religiously tracking my BBT but the last few days I had been out of curiosity 1dpo-4dpo it was a steady 97.7 and then 5dpo jumped to 99.7 for a few hours and then stayed at 98.6 the rest of the day. I forgot to check this morning so I am not sure if it was still in the 98 range. I felt the worst on the day it was 99.7; extremely nautious, no appetite and exhausted. Then today much better with just a sense of pressure especially when standing as well as my lower back and neck aching. I have had dull headaches every day as well. None of this is normal for me but I am having a hard time with whether or not its the anticipation of possibly getting a BFP or actual pregnancy symptoms. Anyone have any thoughts???


----------



## Renaendel

It is only the first temperature of the morning that matters. Once you get up to pee or move around much there are too many things affecting your temp for it to be meaningful. So if you forget to temp before you get up just skip it for the day.

It sounds to me like you have a cold. Now you could be sick AND be pregnant but temps only ever tell us that we ovulated never that we are pregnant. Your best bet will be to take a home pregnancy test around when your period is due. Your symptoms will change from month to month depending on how much progesterone you corpus luteum is producing. 

Also pick up the book "Taking Charge of your Fertility" it will teach you everything you need to know about temping, cervical fluid and other things. If you read it you will go from being new to this to being one of the more informed women on this site.


----------



## BABTTC123

Mommy- My scan with my doctor is March 11th :) but I might get an early one next week on Monday elsewhere!
When did you share the news? I feel it may still be pretty early, but I am just too darn impatient!!

ash- You should only be getting a BBT reading very first thing in the morning, before you even get out of bed :) otherwise it is just your body temperature fluctuating throughout the day as it should. 
Another BBT tip, take your temp at the exact same time every morning. Your body temp changes with the time of day so your readings will not be accurate if you take them at different hours. 
Just set an alarm and learn to pop the thermometer in your mouth wait till it beeps and then either right down what it says or just text yourself for later lol 

It is sooo hard to tell the difference between PMS and Pregnancy symptoms. I do know that this time I got car sick quite a bit and both times I would have pretty intense hot flashes. Last time my boobshad SHARP shooting pains and this time it is mainly my nipples that had hurt a bit. I did have cramps both times and had bloated up almost instantly lol 

How many dpo are you? And what cd are you? 


afm- Insomnia hits again! Idk if it is the progesterone pills causing this or what, but I can't sleep at night despite the pills making me EXHAUSTED!! Like, I am wide awake now, but I can guarantee that in an hour or two I will be ready for a nap xD 
I have also had NOOO energy to clean my house at all! I hate it getting messy and it feels like a pigstye to me right #_# I just can't bring myself to clean it.
No work today, but I do have to job hunt for a second one :/ no sleep for me then!


----------



## BABTTC123

Oh and Hi Ren! :wave:


----------



## Renaendel

Hi Babbs! :coffee: waiting on dr. Calls is hard. Like waiting for the plumber but worse. :)


----------



## BABTTC123

Are you going to start bugging them if they don't call by a certain time? 
I can never wait for mine to call me xD but if I do then I wouldn't get my results for at least a week lol sooo I sort of have to bother my doctors office when I am expecting results


----------



## Renaendel

They are really good about calling me back. I never have to bug them. They will call when the labs send stuff back. The wait is hard.:blush:


----------



## Mommy_DK

Ren- How long before they said they would call? Good thing you don't have to hassle them I use to have to bug my old dr all the time ! I hate waiting 

Bab- I started sharing when we were about 9 weeks along because I started showing so early this time around. His dad wasn't super excited about it either, my family was pretty happy about it.... Or surprised. It hit hard that his parents weren't excited made me kind of feel bad. I feel your exhaustion it was soooo bad for me too house was a mess for weeks. But don't worry or stress about the mess you'll get to it when you can 

My symptoms have completely vanished ..... I'm not hungry I'm tired but I think it's my usual tired from running around with the kids and staying up late with dh but nothing compared to a few weeks ago. No more ms no more hunger rages smells aren't bothering me, absolutely nothing. Dh has been really rough during sex and was pressing hard on my stomach not meaning to ..... I hope everything is ok.


----------



## BABTTC123

Ren- Did they call yet?? I am going to check your Journal after I post this..

mommy- I am sorry that they weren't very excited :( 
My husbands mom passed away when we first got together and his dad is a drunken mess that literally wanders everywhere. His Grandparents are nice but they have a ton of Grandkids already lol So they may not be very excited..
His oldest sister would be the only one who would be pretty excited from what we both can tell..
My parents would be over joyed with the news, but my mom would make it awkward #_# she would find a way to make it about her.

I am sure everything is fine with your baby :) You are getting far enough that they say symptoms will come and go for days or weeks at a time! Be thankful for no morning sickness! Mine has been slowly making its appearance!! Last night I was too nauseas to even lay down in bed :S I took a shower and forced some food in me and started to feel better after that.


----------



## persephone13

Hey ladies! Work has been so crazy that I've barely had time yo come on here. Still dealing with nausea but I think maybe its starting to lessen. I threw up today but I think that was because my mouth was dry and I had drank too much ginger ale earlier...

Next Wednesday is my midwife appt where we get to hear the heartbeat. I can't wait. I'm nervous, obviously but I hope all is well.


----------



## Renaendel

No call yet. They have called me as late as 6p. My doctor sees clients until 4:30pm, so whe would have just had her first breather a second ago. If the labs are in I'll get a call. I would rather she take the time to review it and figure out the next step than to call me immediately back. I do know that my blood was overnighted to a lab in Washington. So they did rush it as much as they could. Hopefully tonight I'll hear something and if not I can't imagine any later than tomorrow.

Perse, best luck with your scan. So exciting. Feel better!!

Mommy, I hope you are ok. When can you see someone next??

Babbs. Still exciting about thinking of telling folks. I hope it goes great once you do announce.


----------



## ashbehr23

BABTTC123: I am 7dpo and on CD29. I usually have about a 35-36 day cycle. I still felt nautious today and my boobs started to hurt. Forgot to take BBT when I woke up but the days I mentioned that I had taken it I did so right when I woke up and before I got out of bed. Thanks for the BBT advice! 

Ren: Thanks for the advice as well I will have to see if I can find that book at the library...


----------



## ab75

Ready, sorry for your loss xx


----------



## Mommy_DK

Ren- Have they called yet? Results should be in by now I'm assuming unless there was some kind of emergency causing delay?

Bab- So sorry about dhs mom <3 and his dad too, your baby will have plenty of cousins then and that will be exciting and fun for him or her. Maybe you're right maybe everything is ok. And ehh I feel bad about your ms it really sucks sometimes lol but it will get better, or last the whole time lol but you'll enjoy it either way I'm sure 

I have a bad bad cold and diarrhea (sorry tmi) no appetite at all just feeling so out of it. I have a feeling something isn't right, could be my anxiety but I guess we'll find out tomorrow IF Im well enough to make it to my appt and if the weather clears up.

Hope everyone is well , if you live where it is freezing cold and snowing bundle up and be safe


----------



## Renaendel

The hospital messed up and didn't forward the films over to my doctor. Still waiting. :coffee:


----------



## Smommy013

Ready, I am so sorry. I just read what happened. I hope you are doing ok. Im sorry it took so long for me to get on.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ren-have you heard anything yet? Maybe I'll take a peek on ur journal. I really don't know how one person can have so many things working against her. Your strength to carry on with everything is very inspiring.
Bab-sorry the ms has started but its a great sign that all is well. Have u decided if u will have an early scan?
Mrs-soon enough u will be able to see movement on the outside. It's so exciting when u get to share what u r feeling with those around u. Dh was always rubbing my belly with dd. 
Mommy-how did ur scan go? 
Perse-ms is no fun but all part of the package lol. I'm excited for u to hear the hb and meet ur mw. They really are so wonderful! 
Smommy and AB-how are the babies doing? R u getting any sleep?
Afm-I'm still recovering, emotionally. I have my little breakdowns and move forward. It's all part of the process. I thought I would take back control so I'm back to clean eating paired with my reg gym visits that I've been doing. Plus today I went to see a doula who also performs reiki. She was fantastic! She has a wealth of knowledge and insight and we had a great connection. I believe there is more spiritual issues that need to be balanced before a healthy pregnancy can happen. I feel clearer today and on a new path. Thanks again for the support.


----------



## Renaendel

Yes, but forgive me I am typing with one hand. 

They did find arthritis in my foot and in my ankle. So they know something is going on. They can't identify the cause of the hand swelling, but it doesn't seem like there is inflammation associated based on blood tests. Blood tests show it is unlikely to be RA or Lupus. Huge bad flareup today in my hand. Feels broken. Have a sexy wrap on my hand to keep me from moving my wrist or fingers.

Went into the clinic for documentation for my file. On exam pain is confirmed at break level but they can see no reason for it. It isn't even swelling or bruising. My hand and arm was ice cold where it should be hot to the touch with break or sprain. We repeated and failed a bunch of range of motion tests. Likely guess this is autoimmune. He placed me on immunosuppressants for the next six days to combat it.

GP is stumped and is moving me to the rheumatology group for diagnosis. :)

Responses in a hr or so after a hand break.


----------



## Renaendel

Ready. I am so glad you found a provider that you could connect with on a level you needed. I haven't heard of reiki before. Finding a good state for you emotionally is such a great goal. I am glad you are taking this time to take care of yourself.

More one hand typing. Mrs, mommy and Perse, I can't wait to hear about your next scans and baby updates.

Babbs: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## BABTTC123

Alright. I think I need to pull myself out of this funk. Things aren't terrible, yet. 

So I had my BETA's done yesterday morning.
Hcg was 1175.
My last draw was 6 days prior and was 549. So it was a 131.2 hour double. Not good at all. 
Progesterone was good 41.98, but I'm not sure if that even matters now. 
I will have another BETA on Monday and will have a vaginal scan later that day. 

I keep looking for some hope but there isn't many success stories. :/
Got my crying out yesterday so I should be fine for the weekend. We will see what Monday brings. 

ready- BIG hugs your way! I am so happy you found a good doula who is helping you to feel better <3 
If this one ends itself then I am going to look into getting some emotional health help somewhere. I am spiritual and my beliefs are based on Christianity as I was raised to be Christian, but I am far too open minded to label myself to one religion. But I have been considering finding a good church to attend and see if they have any support groups there :/
Still might do it regardless of the outcome. 
I can't remember if you mentioned, but did you opt for a d&c or are you going to wait it out and go natural? 

ren- :hugs: Thank you :)
It is crazy how much you go through and yet you are able to turn around and make others feel better! You are an amazing person and I am impatiently awaiting you IVF so we can hear all about your healthy baby! 

Sorry if I didn't get to anyone. I am lazy and didn't go past this page on my cell phone lol


----------



## Mommy_DK

Ready- I am so glad you went to get even more support <3 and seem to be staying positive through this . You and ren are both very courageous inspiring women! Thanks for updating us 

Ren- So sorry about the arthritis, stay strong! And I'm looking forward to your IVF too !

Bab- I'm not very educated as far as the numbers go ... To me that sounds good because they are suppose to double ? Right ? Mine weren't through the roof but my dr said they were "good enough" and it took a few weeks before we knew whether the pregnancy was viable or not. Don't get upset yet enjoy your weekend <3


So. My 18 yr old sister had her baby last night..... She had been in labour for 24 hrs. During the early stages her and my mom reached out to me to ask if I was coming up. Originally I wasn't going to because I know how overwhelming it can be to have lots of visitors the first day but since they insisted I came. Out of the kindness of my heart I went out and bought a few things for her and the baby since her and the father are jobless and didn't have much. I only spent 60 bucks on clothes and wipes and shampoo and bibs but with 3 kids and one on the way I don't just have extra money lying around to spend but because she's my sister and I *thought we were closer I went out of my way. Not to mention it was cold and late and I had the kids with me dragging them around. I get into the room and talk with her, my mom and the "boyfriend" and the nurse comes in to ask her who she wants in the room while she pushes and she says just my mom and the boyfriend. My jaw just about hit the floor. The person who has been there from the beginning, who drove you to and from, who listened to you everyday about how hard it is to deal with our mother and all of the lies the boyfriend tells.... I mean we texted and spoke on the phone everday she was calling for advice and I supported her the ENTIRE way and you don't want to share the experience with me? I was so hurt. The two people she cried about every other day and were so mean to her ...that's who she wanted to share this with. Maybe I'm just over re-acting but it truly hurt me. To top it off my other sister says she has been awake at the hospital sending everyone pictures and texting...but not once did I get a thanks for the gifts or a picture. I've done things like this before ...go out of my way to do things for her give her things I really can't afford to and BARLEY if ever get a thank you. This was definitely a wake up call though because I will not ever go out of my way for anyone who doesn't appreciate it.

So sorry I had to vent that out! I don't think dh would really understand or he would get frustrated because he is constantly telling me I have to stop being so nice to everyone


----------



## BABTTC123

Mommy- Thank you for thinking positive about this, but my doctor was very concerned about the levels. :/

I am sorry about your sister doing that to you. That was pretty rude of her. :( 
I understand how you feel about it. I used to have friends that always ased for help but never returned the favor or even thanked me for anything. I thought I was being a good person for not asking for anything in exchange but I eventually got sick of it and stopped helping them. They got butt hurt and stopped being my friend because they couldn't use me anymore. 
I hope things get better for you <3


----------



## Mommy_DK

Bab- Have the Drs called anymore? Are they doing another level check? I know you probably can't wait for your scan day but don't worry Too much. The numbers sound so normal to me, maybe I'm reading them wrong . I will say a prayer for you tonight Hun although things may change and everything might be ok ! Stay strong 


It's going on 2 pm here , still haven't gotten a picture NOR a simple "thanks for coming out last night" or "thanks for the gift bag" NOTHING. She's sent everyone but me texts. I am so disgusted with her. Family or not she isn't getting a single thing from me from this point on. And Bab you're right when you keep doing and doing for people who are so unappreciative I guess you have to get to a point where enough is enough! 

How is everyone? How is the weekend going for everyone else? Mine is awful so far but I'm going to try to go out to eat and have some fun to blow off this steam


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Bab-I'm so sorry!!! Keep us posted on your scan tomorrow and your bloods. 

Mommy- I totally know you're feelings, my little sister is 22 and has two kids and is NEVER thankful for anything!!!! She had her first at 16, no job no money and still has nothing. Matter of fact she didn't even know the day of my nephew, it was between 3 guys!! You had sex with three different guys in a 3-5 day time frame???!!!! Like I said I know the feeling. I quit doing for her a long time ago. If I want to do something it is for the kids, not her and I have learned not to expect anything from her. It's hard but I hope you work through it. I'd like to say they are young and dumb but don't think mine will grow out of it. Some people are just very selfish and don't care about anything other than themselves. 

Ready so glad you are feeling better, sounds like you know what you need and glad you are doing it. 

Peres how are you? 

Ren- ok wth girl??!! Can you remind me of what all your shit storm body has going on??! I know celiacs and now arthritis and of course the one tube. I am so happy to see you have such positivity, don't know how you do it. Prob makes your life easier though, you could easily be depressed and a negative person but you aren't that's something to be very proud of!!!

Afm- Bristol has been doing flips and moving and grooving. Dh got to feel her move Friday night, it was freaking awesome!!!! I've been a little emotional this week and I feel bad for dh, im not an emotional person. He says wow you are like a real girl, not sure how I feel about it!! Lol I know what he means cause I don't know if I like it either lol hope this passes soon. Hope you gals had a good weekend.


----------



## Renaendel

Medical stuff you asked for spoilered. Ohh my god he felt her, awesome! :cloud9:


Spoiler
1999 ask GI doc for help with stomach issues he says stress is causing it
2000+ ask for Drs help in suspicious mole
2004 finally get a doc to biopsy malignant Melanoma, full blown one of the most deadly cancers, still managed with a 80% survival. Some how my overactive immune system I didn't know about saved me. They didn't know how I kept it at bay for so many years.
2006 another spot, now precancer. Now finally in remission after two more surgeries.
2008 wedding on 10 yr anniversary
2010 ask for first rheumatoid arthritis test.
2011 Celiac Disease finally diagnosed (full autoimmune)
2012 start trying for kids as 1 yr should be enough time to heal absorbtion issues.
First ectopic, lost tube
After year of trying I switched to the RE
She found four polyps in my uterus, removed, noncancerous
More chemical Ps
Second ectopic, treated with methotrexate
MTX resolved more than the pregnancy, suddenly my whole body didn't ache all the time. After MTX wore off I realized what feeling normal was like and resolved to get my full body and joint pain resolved. Flare ups getting worse. 

Tummy issues still there 20+ episodes a week, doc agrees to send me to a new GI specialty group. That is in two weeks and I get to find out if I have a second intestinal autoimmune disease. Autoimmune diseases are like chips some people can't have just one. Once one is diagnosed it is more likely there can be others.

I got in to see her this week to follow up on the mtx working so well for me. So they did a full RA and lupus work up. Both negative but they did find another form of arthritis in my toes and ankle. Those areas ache the least in my body, so I am being referred to a second rheumatology specialty clinic. I get to make my appt Tuesday. Third autoimmune?

Then three days ago, felt like my wrist had just broken. I could not move my fingers without pain drilling through my hand. (NOTE THIS IS WHAT A NORMAL FLAREUP FEELS LIKE) My normal doc was out so I saw a different guy so that we could document it. He has me on prednisone on the guess that it is also another autoimmune we just don't know which one. It is helping, not as much as the MtX for the joint pain. But it has been wonderful for my tummy which pretty much decides the second intestinal autoimmune.

So now my RE will be working with both specialist offices to get me diagnosed soon so maybe I can do a june or September IVF.

You wanted to know how I handle it. While waking up with pain all over your body so bad you can't get out of bed for an hour sucks, I am getting help. Finally the doctors are seeing this and realizing it isn't normal. I had to fight for years for my Cancer diagnosis, and I guess once I faced that the other stuff wasn't as bad. Celiac disease was me dealing with different docs for over a decade all telling me clearly my stress about the diahhrea was causing the it, jerks. I started having the pain from my polyps at 16, talked with every OB, every year about being floored by my menstrual pain until at 35 my re found the polyps and told me these four things had been scraping my uterus for 15 years. That is why my periods were so bad.

So to be getting doctors that finally help is a treasure I am so happy to have. Yea it sucks, and that is why I have my few mopey days around when I find something yet else again is going on. For years doctors had me convinced I was just making too much of it. I am so glad I moved to Montana. I had been in utah and every time I went to a doctor they looked for my temple garments, realized I wasn't LDS and their whole attitude to me changed. Religious bigotry can still be so hurtful. My husband who moved to utah from out of state was horrified when he saw it happening. Up here I present a problem and they just test it, fix it and save my life. The difference has been amazing.


----------



## Mommy_DK

Mrs- Im sorry you share this same bs with your little sister. It's one of my biggest things, if you're going to be needy at least be appreciative! But I can say I've learned my lesson and as hard as it is to watch family struggle and not help I'm just going to have to stop doing for her as you did your sister. She's just too much to deal with sometimes. I am SO glad dh finally got to feel her!! My dh keeps asking me when do the start moving again? Lol that is so cool! What's he in the dumps about ?

Ren- I'm sorry all of that is going on with you <3 but glad you've moved on to Montana and found better help. What exactly had been scraping your uterus for 15yrs ? Have they got it under control ?

Bab- how's it going Hun ????


A picture of my new niece my other little sister sent over .....she's a little butter ball
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Renaendel

Medical stuff

Spoiler
The uterine polyps they removed were what was scraping. It is also why I was bleeding every day of my cycle. They thought initially they were fibroids because of their size. While most polyps are soft, they had grown to a size that anytime my uterus moved or cramped at all the polyps would rub against my uterine lining, or at the begining of my cycle my uterine wall. Nookie with the Mr is much better now because I don't get bad cramps now after Orgasm.:thumbup: it is also why I am on the Nuva ring while we wait for IVF. Keeping me on birthcontrol should keep them from growing back as fast.

I am sorry she was so ungrateful after everything you did for her. We had a purge if those people when we moved away from Saly Lake. Our friend and family group is small but we would do anything for each other and we all reciprocate. Your niece is absolutley adorable.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ren-holy freakin crap!! I knew there was a lot. I knew about the polyps and there after but not all the shit you had to go through. Man you are a strong woman. Good for you for fighting with the dr for your life! I know that feeling, I have had to do it with dr's before. We may not have the medical schooling but I do know my body and I know when something is wrong. I am glad you are getting the help you deserve. It seems like your drs now are all working together and trying to find out what the f is wrong with you! ;) I can't imagine what you go through daily. Hugs!!!

Mommy- she is so beautiful!!! It does suck when they are what I call "Little selfish Bitches"!!! It isn't easy to get past but you will, give it time! Hope it gets better.


----------



## BABTTC123

Hi everyone! 

I am feeling less worried after today.. 
Measuring to be a week behind (5 weeks 4 days) but my doctor says that is about right on track with what they were thinking. I seen the sac and yolk :) 
No heart beat or baby yet.. 
Hcg will come back tomorrow as I got it done late. If hcg looks good then I will have my next scan on the 11th, as originally planned. 
Fx that we hear a heart beat then!!


BTW.... I am EXTREMELY exhausted!! So I will have to catch up later <3


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ren-wow!!! Do I need to say more? I hope you get some answers and get ur body sorted so ivf goes smoothly. 
Mommy-I have no time for people like that. I also did a purge when I was pg with dd and hold those dear to me closely. How was ur scan last week?
Mrs-so excited that dh got to feel Bristol. U r in my fave part of pg. 
Bab-that all sounds great! I have everything crossed for you and putting all that positive energy out to the universe. 
Perse-how r u feeling? Is today ur mw appt?
Afm-i have been taking hpts every couple of days to make sure my hcg is going down and today's line was very faint. Hopefully by the wknd it will be gone and I can get back to normal. My friend that had ivf saw baby and hb last week. She is sick as a dog and i am so happy for her lol. 10 yrs and finally she has her raonbow! Miracles do happen.


----------



## Renaendel

Mommy, how is the exhaustion? How are the kids taking the new pregancy?

Ready, that is wonderful news for your friend. I chuckled a bit about the sickness part. It must be bitter sweet to see those lines going away. You are right miracles do happen.

Babbs, I am waiting anxiously for your hcg. Ohh I hope so much that everything is just perfect. I am so glad you were able to see the yolk sack. So we know you little Cherio is in the right spot. Exhaustion is a great sign.

Mrs. I love how blunt you were with the "selfish little bitches" so true. Do you Bristol and DH have anything fun planned this week? How is the baby room coming?

Perse, thinking about you.

AFM, two more days of prednisone I have stepped down to the lowest dose now. The aches were definitely back today but it only took my 30 min to get my body moving out of bed, go me! I took some time yesterday and read some journals from rheumatology autoimmune ladies and it was really cathartic. Dare I say it helped me feel pretty normal. I think it is a lot like struggling to conceive. You don't realize that there is this whole other world out there with ladies experiencing exactly the same thing until you look. Most the literature says it takes about ten years on average for a diagnosis and most occur when the woman is in their mid 30s. So, not as stressed about the rheumy appt as I am probably one of the more common cases. Kitty gets to go to the vet for her anual checkup. Lucky lady.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Bab-glad that you got to see the sack, let us know your hcg, hoping all is well. 

Ready-Yay for you friend, that is awesome! So happy for her!! Hope you get to normal soon.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ren-glad you have found them, what wonderful support! Poor Kitty, mine hates going to the vet!! And I hate it, I end up leaving with more hair than her!! lol 
I have a busy weekend this weekend!! Dh got me a massage for Vday, I am doing it on Saturday and after that having lunch with a high school girlfriend. Then it is another friends 30th birthday. I am going down to AR to do a painting class, you go and they teach you how to paint a pic and you get to drink too, well everyone except me! :( Then we are going to dinner, she doesn't know that her mom has this all set up so it'll be fun! Then Sunday work in Little Misses room, we made a little bit of progress this last weekend, not a ton but a little! I started a new trick with Bristol the last two nights. Before bed I play the song, Sent Me You by Josh Ward, that was the song dh and I danced to at our wedding, he surprised me with it. Anyways she goes crazy, I put my phone on my belly and she kicks and goes crazy, it is pretty cool to watch. DH says I annoy her but I like it so all is fine! hahaha

I can't believe it is only Tuesday, ugh the weeks kind of drag in this crappy winter weather, ready for time change and Spring!!


----------



## BABTTC123

Hcg was 1860... Didn't even double in 4 days. Double time is currently 144. Previously was 130. 

History.. again...:

2/17/15 - 120
2/20/15 - 549
2/26/15 - 1175
3/2/15 - 1860


----------



## persephone13

Just popping in to say hi and,will catch up tonight!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Bab I'm so sorry Hun!! Hugs


----------



## Mommy_DK

Ren- I'm glad some of the diaries you read helped a little <3 do you take anything for pain ?

Ready - so happy for your friends rainbow baby! I'm glad your doing ok <3

Bab- Does dr think it's a good sign that the numbers are at least rising instead if falling ? I didn't even see a sac or yolk at 5 weeks , and the exhaustion =} GOOD thing! I hope all goes well *Hugs* 

Mrs- Sounds like a fun weekend! I've always wanted to do the paint and wine thing , that'll be fun! And how cute playing the sent to me song for her <3 us moms are suppose to be annoying lol

Yes , This week is a drag..... I'm so ready for Friday! 

My ms/all day sickness is back so that might be a good sign baby is still growing. My scans have been canceled because of the crazy weather but I do have one scheduled for tomorrow at 1 weather permitting so we'll see. I've been getting killer headaches 2 times a week so that scares me a little and because I've had a c section with my last baby it's "safer" to do a section this time around but there are so many risks associated I'm a little nervous about that too.


----------



## MissMcCoy

Hey ladies just gonna jump in the form here. From the looks of things there is a lot of freshly pregnant ladies! :) 
Lots of sticky vibes to you all. 

Im one week in to my two week wait... It feels as though a month has passed. :/
I am seriously ready to bang my head on the wall and rip out the frer kit. Haha. My pal is fighting me tooth and nail telling me not to! Hahaha I know I shouldn't. its a wait of time and just peeing on $$$$ 
BUT I CANT WAIT ANY MORE. 
I just need to know one way or another. Id love some implantation cramping or spotting... any little symptoms.... faaaaa


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab-I have everything crossed that hcg is just slowly rising but bean is growing as it should. How r u feeling?
Mommy-sorry ms is back but that's always good sign. I had headaches with both kids but be weary as it can be a sign of hypertension and that needs to be monitored by ur dr. 
MrsMccoy-welcome to the group. The tww def has it's moments of suckiness but hopefully this will be ur last for a while. Don't look to me to keep u from poas cuz I have no patience. Fx'd 2 lines pop up when u do decide to poas.


----------



## BABTTC123

Mommy- Your niece is very adorable <3
And my doctor isn't happy with how slow they are rising. They keep telling me to be prepared for a miscarriage and to call them as soon as I have any bleeding or strong cramping. 
I am currently willing it away. I hd some spotting over the weekend but it was super light and was light brown. I kept willing it to stop and it finally did. 
Tonight I had some decent cramps and I literally forced my body to stop cramping, as strange as that seems... 
I am depressed, but I refuse to give up completely just yet, but I know that I have to be rational and be prepared for the worst. 

Ren- I don't know how you do it! You are an amazing person and are much stronger than I could ever be! Admittedly, I am whimp and would cave to my emotions if I had to deal with one more stress than I have right now #_# 

Mrs- Thank you :)
That is adorable that Bristol dances in your belly ;) I don't think she is annoyed. I bet she loves it!

Perse- How are things going for you??

Ready- How have you been feeling as well? Are things starting to get better for you? :hugs:
I am doing okay. I an trying to will this baby to keep growing but I am still terrified. As for symptoms, exhaustion, mild nausea waves that can get worst towards the evening. Head aches, smell sensitivity, randomely painful boobs that only hurt when something that isn't me touches them lol
Recently had some cramping which of course considering the situation makes me freak out and start telling me body to stop screwing me over!

MissMcCoy- the tww does suck quite a bit :/ I found that it helps if you either hide your sticks or just avoid buying them and have your DH help to discourage you until you are at least 12 dpo :)


----------



## Renaendel

Babbs, I am so sorry, so so sorry. Don't think you are any less strong than anyone else. No one else lives in your shoes. No one else has your exact hormone levels. Sometimes a good sopping cry is exactly what we need. I find the ones where my face is all red and I get stuck hiccuping after are particularly effective.:winkwink: you will feel how you will feel. No reason to "should all over yourself" by saying you should feel this way, or that way. You are strong, never forget that.

missmccoy, good luck in this tww. Hope you are back into pregnancy landin a jiffy.

Mommy, I take plain old fashioned tylenol for the pain. NSAIDs wreck my tummy so I would have to take stock in Charmin if I took anything else. I hope you can make it to your scan today and that everything is perfect.

MrsBurch, wow that weekend sounds amazing! That painting class sounds like so much fun.

Perse, good to see you are still hanging in there.

Kitty did really well at the vet. She just went boneless and took everything they did to her, even the blood draws. She has stayed steady at exactly 12 lbs, so they are thrilled with her weight. She is a very big boned cat. Though it did look funny when they tried to move her. No anger at all just a resigned do what you will to my body and let me go. Proud fur parent moment when they said she is the easiest cat they have ever worked with.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab-It's amazing what we can do with our bodies. I say keep it up and hopefully that little bean takes the hint and sticks it out. 
I am doing ok, just trying to get my body balanced and back to normal. Hpts are still showing (very faint) a line but I think by the wknd it should be gone. I have decided to try right away as there is no reason not to. If my body isn't ready it won't happen. I am doing a lot of positive inner talk and speaking to my spirit baby to let them know that we are ready for him or her.


----------



## Mommy_DK

Lol Ren- I am glad kitty did well today at her visit I love heavy set kitty's their so cute! I am so surprised at how calm she stayed my cat wouldn't have had it. Does the Tylenol work ok? 

Ready- I'm so happy you're deciding to go right back in and try again! That's great (= what did they do about your headaches with your pgs? Was it hypertension? Did you do c sections? 

I had my scan today and she is so big already, she's waving and sucking her thumb it was great to see her and know she's developing properly. I don't see new dr until end of March because we've had to reschedule so many times due to weather but I'm looking forward to scheduling my c section date and getting a game plan together


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mommy-It's so awesome to see them the further along u r. So glad all is good and she is moving along. 
As for the headaches I am prone to them and therefore they r worse in pg. I never take anything unless it feels like it's turning in to a migraine. Tylenol is ok in pg but not sure how much or how often. When I had the reflexology last week (sorry Ren I said reiki) she showed me how to relieve my headaches. Ur big toe (right=right side of head) is ur head and so determine where the pain is and press on the spot on ur toe that is the same. U will feel a little pain in ur toe where the pain is in ur head but its amazing that it actually relieves it. If that doesn't work look online for other natural remedies but make sure they r safe in pg. 
And no to c sections. Both babes were natural and med free. C sections scare the crap out of me.


----------



## Mommy_DK

Ready- I'm going to try that toe thing! I had this trick I learned to do with my hand on a pressure point and it works sometimes also but I did take aleeve the other day because it was so bad /: and yes the c sections scare me too ); I don't want to of course but it's looking like a safer option. Vbac could be just as dangerous if not more dangerous than the c section. I'm already getting nervous


----------



## persephone13

So we saw the midwife last night and we got to hear the heartbeat! I of course burst into tears like the cry baby I am, but it was so amazing to hear. You think you know what to expect but absolutely nothing could have made me ready to be so amazed. 

I have my 12w ultrasound to get the final date next week and then no more ultrasounds until 20 weeks. I wish we got to find out the gender at 12 weeks. Haha I'm so impatient.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Perse-so happy for you, that was the most wonderful thing I have ever heard, too. Amazing how much we fall in love with just a sound! ;)

Mommy-talk to your dr but I don't think you should take aleve, I take tylenol if I can't get rid of it and I only take 1 and that helps. 
I don't want to to a c section either, but you are right vbac is worse than c section so I would opt for c section. 

Bab-How are you doing? You were off yesterday right?! Hope you enjoyed your day. 

Ready-I love how you always have ideas for things, other than meds! I will try the toe thing next time I have a headache, I don't get them often and never very bad so I don't usually take anything unless it just wont go away. 

Well MS is freakin back, wth?! I will be 22 weeks tomorrow ugh I lost EVERYTHING this am, at work, didn't even have time to pull my trashcan out for the first time! :( I think you girls with your MS have brought it back on me, stop it!! LOL ;) Anyways hoping it goes away. I did gag yesterday am but never got sick so I was a bit worried, but this am it is back! I haven't taken my Unisom in about 4 nights so prob need to start that again, hoping it fixes it!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

No MS today!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY!! Took my Unisom last night and much better! Hope you gals have a wonderful weekend!!!!


----------



## BABTTC123

Ren- That is awesome that your kitty was soo good at your vet :)
2 of my kitties are pretty mellow and CRAVE attention! One used to go on car rides with me everywhere when he was a kitten. The other is just an attention whore lol but we got her from a pet store (I know, bad bad bad...) so I think her time there made her extra friendly. The last is old and a siamese so she becomes stiff if we have to take her anywhere and will flat out refuse to leave her cage xD 
How are things going for you this weekend? Any plans?

Ready- I am happy that you are going to try right away! You are more fertile now anyways and if it feels like your body is healed enough then go for it!! I had read an article about how people's spirit children are just waiting for the right vessel and that it could explain why some women experience multiple miscarriages. It does help to put my mind at ease :)

Mommy- That is awesome that she is growing well! I guess you know that you will have to get binkies for her since she is already sucking her thumb 

Perse- I am so happy you got to hear his or her heart beat! Are you going to invest in your own personal doppler?? 
I hope you can get an earlier scan for gender reveal!!

Mrs- It sounds like you just can shaje that ms without the Unisom! Thank goodness your doctor had prescribed it to you!
I have been keeping busy on my days off with trying to make more money. I usually babysit on my days off now. 
I remember you had gotten a doppler, what brand did you get?

afm- I am staying positive about this pregnancy despite my symptoms being weak and having super slow rising hcg. I haven't had any further draws since Monday and won't until Wednesday the 11th when I also get my scan. 
I had a $50 Amazon.com gift card that was from Christmas and I decided to buy a doppler :) They didn't have many options for my price range but I ended up finding one for $28 that had only 1 bad review and the rest were good! Granted it won't pick anything up until AT LEAST 10 weeks, but it would be something that could ease my mind in the future as long as things go well next week.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hey girls!! Hope you all had a wonderful weekend, how is everyone?

Bab-I don't remember what brand mine is but it was like $48, pretty inexpensive. How are you doing?


----------



## Renaendel

Hey, ladies hope you all had a good weekend. I caught a nasty bug. Not surprising as I was on imunosupressants last week. Just resting at home waiting for the fever to drop so I can get outside again. Good news though we have my ivf scheduled! I go in for egg retrieval the week of September 14th! That gives me a whole 6 months for my intestines to heal. My GI appointment is in one week!

Babbs, I'll be thinking of you on Wednesday. 

Mrs. I am glad the unisom is finally working. You deserve a break from the sickness.

Perse. Yay!! :hugs:

Ready, I have heard the same thing. Tylenol is ok in moderation, but Aleve and ibuprofin should never ever be taken in pregnancy.

Mommy, is your pain any better today? And mommy, to answer your question tylenol only takes a teeny tiny edge off. I do more personal mental work to try and force myself to ignore the pain.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab-my doppler is a sonoline b and I paid around $50 for it.
Ren-yahooooooo for ivf booking. I will be saying my prayers for you so everything is perfect come sept. 
Mrs-ms sucks, especially when its supposed to be done! 
Afm-my hpt this am seemed to be negative. I took an opk this afternoon and it was a blazing positive. I have had 2 lines on them for the past 2 wks but the test line was way darker today. Cm and cp are indicating ov is happening or at least my body is acting like it. Dh and I have been "active" this past week and will continue to be. We will see what happens over the next couple of weeks. The ob and mw both told me to wait but I know its for dating purposes and I also know u are more fertile after a loss. Fx'd


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ready-glad you are trying again. I didn't listen to the dr's either after our loss, although it took another 6 months for us. Hope this works for you, fx and everything crossed for you! How is your ivf friend doing?

Ren-YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sept is our 2nd anniversary! I can't wait for your ivf!! Keep us posted on your next apt! Hope you are feeling better! 

Bab-your apt is tomorrow!!!!! How are you feeling?

Perse and mommy-how are you gals doing?

AFM-I have a horrible ear infection, I have been fighting it for a month now, finally called dr and got a rx, I tried everything to get it to go away and it won't. I can't hear out of my right ear, fun! I feel like an old person, I am constantly like "what, I can't hear you!!! lol I felt a little nauseous this am but didn't get sick, could be the meds on my stomach. Little Miss is doing well and getting big.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-my friend is doing great. She has had 2 scans and has seen baby with a strong hb. Shes almost 9 wks so hopefully things continue to progress.


----------



## persephone13

I'm so tired, Mrs!!! The exhaustion is killing me and I'm still nauseous. Plus everything is very heavy now, lots of pulling on either side.

I'm still trying to book my ultrasound but I can't get a hold of anyone. It's so frustrating. I don't know what's going on with that clinic.


----------



## Mommy_DK

Hey !

I'm doing ok , still tired a lot but it's really only after I've had a long day of shopping with the kids or doing laundry/running errands that sort of thing but not as tired and exhausted as I was in the first 11 weeks. I am trying to decide still if c section is safest and best choice for us..... Hopefully after my first appointment with this new dr I'll feel a little more secure and less nervous.

Mrs- I did read up on aleeve.... You're right , not safe. So I'll def bring it up at my appointment . How's miss Bristols room coming along ? Have you had your shower yet ?

Bab- How are you feeling Hun ? 

Ren- So great that you can mentally release your pain , another one of those things that takes real strength . I try but my mind won't let me lol I hope you're feeling ok <3

Ready- Hows it going ?? 

I don't know if I've admit it already or not but I'm honestly freaking out about doing another csection }: !!!!!! Got to shake this off !


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Perse-Sorry you are so tired, that stinks. I hope it passes soon, it did for me! At about 13-14 weeks I felt much better! I am sure you will be the same!!

Mommy-Tylenol is safe and you can take it! I hope you get peace with whatever you do, I am sure you will make the right decision for you! Bristol's room is at a stand still right now, my dad has been sick and hubby has been super busy with work. DH says he will work on it this weekend! FX he does! I won't have a shower until like June prob or late May! I need Little Miss' room done first so we have a place to put everything! ;) 

Ready-So glad she is doing well! Hope you are doing ok and feeling better! 

Ren-so exciting on your apts! Keep us posted!


----------



## BABTTC123

It's a blighted Ovum. No embryo still and no growth at all.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Oh Bab I am so sorry! If you need to talk I am here for you. Im sending u massive hugs.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Bab, I'm so sorry. There are no words to make this better. :( I have read that this usually only happens once to a person so I truly believe this will be it for you. I hope you're ok, vent talk whatever you need. Hugs


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I would say the majority of what I have read people go on to have healthy pregnancies after. This does nothing for you now but it does get easier. 
I had to have a plan for myself which was balancing my body and getting my body prepared. I also had a little ceremony in my head saying good bye to my spirit baby telling him/her to go to the light or if they were waiting for a better that I would be ready. It may sound strange to some but it did give me peace of mind. I really empathize and hurt for you.


----------



## Renaendel

Yes, what ready said; she put it perfectly. This is just so freeking unfair. :(
:hugs:


----------



## Mommy_DK

Bab- I am so sorry <3 like mrs said there are no words that will completely make this better , BUT, the two friends I had that went through blighted ovum got pregnant for the 4th and 5th time right after blighted ovum and we're both successful pregnancies. Maybe it's the body trying to prepare for the pregnancy making the blighted ovum event the grand opening. But no matter what you decide to do from here we are all here for you <3 **Hugs**


----------



## Mrs. Burch

So I didn't feel like I was really showing.....until I took these pics!! Yikes wide load coming through &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 59.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-being pregnant is a time that you are more beautiful the bigger that belly grows. Enjoy it and embrace it. ..You're a mama!


----------



## Renaendel

A beautiful beautiful mamma.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

I am very lucky!!! My husband is so supportive and loves my bump!!! I just didn't realize I was as big as I am until I compared the pics today. Hope you guys have a great weekend.


----------



## Mommy_DK

I'm back in the gym and it feels great! I'm taking my lifts slowly but going crazy with the cardio! Im bigger than I would like to be with this baby too and although I cant "diet" or minimize too many cals I can still eat healthy and exercise so that when its time to get back to 120 it won't be such a long hard journey (again) 

My belly gets big mid day/night and shrinks in the morn ..... Should I be worried ? I don't remember this happening before.


Mrs- you look awesome! I'm glad dh is being supportive , we are lucky gals to have such sweetie pie hubs !

Hi Ren , hi ready!

Babs I hope you're doing ok ! 

Pers how's baby doing ? Has the exhaustion died down any ?

Here's the bump


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Mommy-that is so great, good for you! I started a prenatal dvd and am walking 3 times a week. It feels so great. Weather is turning around here, this weekend it was 70!! So pretty. Spring is here!


----------



## Mommy_DK

Mrs- Thanks! Im excited , I love fitness and training. And it'll keep my mind off of the c section and yes same here in MD the weather is finally feeling like spring I'm loving it! Walking is so good for Labour and delivery day, that's good you're getting that walking in and it really helped me with getting in shape after I had them so that's always a plus


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mommy-totally normal to feel bigger and bloat subside later in the day. Until u r mostly baby the fluid increases and decreases through out the day.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Happy St. Patty's Day from me and Baby B! Hope you gals have a wonderful day! 

Happy Butt day Ren!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7657.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hi ladies!
How is everyone doing?
Pg mamas-how r u all feeling? Ms subsiding? 2nd tri for you all!
Bab-how r u? 
Ren-how did butt day go?
Afm-i am 4 wks post d & c and wondering when af will show. Dh and I have been dtd but lord k ows if I have ov'd but I have no pg sx. I'm ok with that but I hate the limbo state.


----------



## Renaendel

Ready, cycles post mc are always so wacky for me. How long before you try to test even if you aren't feeling pregnant? It would be great if it could happen right away or at least in a few months. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.

Mrs.Burch, wow 70 it really is spring over there. I will admit I am a wee bit jealous. We had one nice day here and then the weather tricked us and it was back below 30 again. That bump of yours is really going to start getting bigger now. I can't wait to see. You just look so happy in every shot.

Mommy, you do look great. Good for you for getting back up to the gym and doing some walking too. You are going to drop that baby weight in no time flat.

Perse and babbs, thinking of you.

AF But doctor day. I love my new Gastroenterologist. She is a really good diagnostician. We ran a bunch of labs and determined my Celiac Disease is finally under control. My immune levels were low and by total nutrient absorbtion was normal. That has never ever happened. All the work and going without has finally paid off and my body is ready nutrient wise for a baby.

Now since I am still getting sick so many times a week, coupled with the prednisone and methotrexate fixing the issue temporarily she has a preliminary diagnosis. I do infact have a second autoimmune called lymphocytic colitis. This is one of several situations where immune cells attack the large intestine. I go in on April 6th at 6am for a colonoscopy with biopsy to confirm this.

So I am to stay on a gluten free, dairy free and egg free diet until diagnosis and then we will figure out what treatment will work best. So far everything is not only go for September IVF but looking like we will have increased chances. I can't tell you how happy I am that we gave proof I am finally healing.


----------



## BABTTC123

Ren- That is awesome news!!! I am super happy for you!!!
Sucks that you have a second auto immune disorder BUT thankfully you have a rockin GI specialist to get your symptoms under control! :) 
September can't come soon enough! 

Ready- You didn't have much symptoms at all with this previous pregnancy so you may still be pregnant OR ovulated late :) it can happen randomely after a miscarriage and I think this is why some women get their af sooner and some get them much later. 
Fx that you will see that +hpt soon!!

Mrs- Your belly is looking amazing! I can't wait to see your next scan! ^_^

Mommy- I seen yours as well but idk if I commented, it's been soo long it feels! 
Your belly bump is looking amazing as well! When is your next scan?

Perse- How are you doing? Has your bump started yet?

Afm- I passed everything on Saturday and now today (Thursday) it looks like it is finally stopping. 
I feel like trying again immediately after, but at the same time I am hesitant. 
The ONLY reason I want to try again after is because I will be super fertile and I don't want to use fertility drugs again. But I want to wait because I feel like that would be better for my body so that I don't miscarry again. 
Idk... I will figure it out. 
I have just been a huge mess of emotions. One day I will be COMPLETELY fine with the miscarriage and the next I will have the biggest pity party and cry all day. 
Today I am jumping back and forth on being fine to being upset lol 
Must be my hcg going down. Which btw I keep missing out on getting my draw!! My doctor is going to be irritated lol 
Anyways, good news is that mine and hubbies hours are starting to pick up again :) 
Hopefully we won't be struggling as much this next month!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ren-I'm glad things are looking up for the ivf. I saw something yesterday that indicated tomatoes and spinach may affect the body like soy, dairy and gluten as far as autoimmune disorders are concerned. May be something to investigate?
Bab-the hcg dropping really does screw with emotions. I would be fine and then 5 mins later crying like crazy. As far as ttc I started right away because I was ready and figured if my body isn't ready I won't get pg. There is no increased chance of mc even though some drs still tell their patients that. The only reason to wait is for dating purposes but that's what scans are for. It's a personal decision though. 
I have been crampy today so probably af is on her way. I'm good either way. If nothing happens by Mon ill probably test mon.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ren-So happy for you!! So glad you have doctors working FOR you and WITH you! Yay!! Sorry about the second autoimmune but sounds like you have it under control and know the steps to take.

Bab-So glad to hear from you! Glad you are taking your time and doing what you want..so very important! Feel whatever emotion you are feeling at the time, just go with it is what I think! 

Ready-I hope you get your rainbow soon. fx for you! You girls are so strong! Is your friend still doing ok?

Perse and Mommy-how are you gals?

AFM-had a dr apt on Wed and all is well. Measuring perfect and I have gained 5lbs since 8w apt. I did get told no more sugar, which is fine, and scheduled my glucose test for Good Friday.....yay (sarcastic) ;) Hope you all have a wonderful weekend and continue doing well.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-happy V-day!


----------



## persephone13

Hey everyone! Sorry I've been absent. I've been super sick still, it was letting up but then today was so bad I actually threw up at work (super violently and had the shakes). Have been feeling really sick all night. 

We go for our next ultrasound on Tuesday. I'll be 14weeks by then, since they couldn't schedule us for last week or this week but it doesn't really matter because we are not having the genetic testing done anyway. So it's really just a final dating ultrasound.

I guess my only really problem lately is that I don't really feel super excited at all. I mean, I'm obviously happy that I'm pregnant but I'm not excited and I don't really feel connected at all to this baby. I'm hoping that changes soon...


----------



## Renaendel

Persephone, I wish I could speak from experience but I can only talk from my friends experiences. They didn't all feel this instant connection to the baby even when they had been trying for years. For one it happened when she started feeling movement, for another it didn't happen until birth. Everyone is different and that connection isn't something that just happens at conception for a lot of ladies. I don't think you feeling this way means anything is wrong with you or the baby. If anything I think it is healthy of you to recognize this.

Babbs! Welcome back. You sounded so down last. I am glad things are going better off and on. When my hormones went down in my first miscarriage I was a wreck. Even after my hcg went to zero it still happened. I remember I went to go work out feeling great. After my run I went back to the locker room and broke down sobbing. No reason just it being my first run since the ectopic and I just sobbed. We get it, and have been there. I promise the random crying will get better in time. I have faith you are going to get pregnant here soon. You will have to be my guide in six months when I have questions. deal? :) :hugs:

MrsBurch-good luck on your glucose test. I am really happy she is measuring right on track. Sorry about you having to go without sugar. I would have a harder time with that.

Ready, I'll keep everything I have crossed for Monday. I know you are cool with it either way but I can't help but be hopeful. Ever the optimist lol

Hi 'mrsDK


Tonight I am enjoying a glass of wine and a gluten free, vegan cookie. Celebrating the good news for once.


----------



## Mommy_DK

Ren- that is such good news!!!! Yay! I'm glad your tests for celiac are showing a little improvement that's awesome! The other bright side to this for you (and one of my my dds and ds) is that you guys are almost forced to eat healthy, and mostly organic foods! Which wont only help you stay trim but healthier in the long run, hope you enjoyed the wine and the celebration !

Pers- I've felt like that at times too, I'm excited but I think other stress factors and being nervous have made me feel disconnected too. I'm thinking once we Settle on a name for her and start to buy everything we need for her arrival I'll feel more connected. That's how it was with my other babies. Good luck Hun and hope you feel better soon !


----------



## Mommy_DK

Bab- <3 <3 <3 I'm hoping you get your smiles back , I know ur tired of hearing it but you WILL get your rainbow baby 

enjoy the weekend , hopefully some fun and some rest ! **hugs**


Mrs- Glad baby is doing well! When's her exact appearance date ? I feel like she's going to be famous one day her name is so unique and pretty! I'm still name searching /: dh is picky. lay off the sugar ???! How?! Lol Fruit truly does help with the sweet tooth cravings tho!


----------



## Mommy_DK

P.S 

I'm 15 weeks and don't feel any movement. I know with the first pg it takes awhile but I was thinking because this is my fourth I would feel movement early. Maybe it's the extra weight ....?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mommy-she could be posterior so you will feel things later on. 
Perse-with ds my connection came after the anatomy scan when we found out he was a boy. I started to feel movement and we named him and then it all really hit me. It's totally normal what you are going through. Like Ren said it happens at different stages for people. Sorry you are still feeling so ill. 
Ren-I hope you enjoyed ur wine? I had some last night and it was delish. Back to eating better and filling my body full of goodness. 
I am meeting again with the woman that I saw a week after my loss. She is going to do the reflexology again and work with me on a fertility plan. She is a wealth of knowledge and I want to tap in to that.


----------



## BABTTC123

Ready- did you test today??

Pers- I can understand why you feel distant right now. It can be just as everyone else says that the connection happens at random times for each woman. But it could also be a fear for the worst. I know that I will be afraid to get too attach or even attached at all if I conceive again and make it further along than this last time. I am too scared of another miscarriage and yet here I am ready to go at it again and hope for the best. :/

Mrs- Boo to the glucose test and not being allowed to have sugar! Do they suspect any prenatal diabetes? 

mommy- I can't speak for the movement part, but could it just be that you have a very lazy baby? lol Maybe she enjoys sleeping and growing more right now and then will start kicking around in a week or two :) 

Ren- Deal ^_^ I am really excited that they already have your appointment set up and that all you have to do is wait for that amazing day! Your uterus works right its just that darn ovary being too dominant! I am positive you will end up with twins ;) 

afm- I've been dealing with a mean round of insomnia. Absolutely no sleep for me :S
My spotting has completely stopped so hubby and I dtd yesterday and all was fine until early early early this morning I started to cramp and then had a few painful cramps. It has since stopped. 
I'm ready to get moving on again! :3


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab-I did test and it was bfn. Af just started an hour ago so on to a fresh start. I'm actually good with this so I know my body should be back on track and I know where I'm at. I am drinking my red raspberry leaf tea, taking ALL my vitamins and eating healthy. I meet with my doula on Wed and we are going to discuss my fertility plan. I'm excited because I have a plan.
I have my everything crossed for you Bab!!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ready-sorry for the bfn but happy you have a plan and know what you want and are going for it! Hope your meeting goes well! Keep us posted on the meeting on Wed!

Bab-The whole no sleeping thing SUCKS!! I feel your pain, hope you move past it quickly. Glad the bleeding has stopped and hope those cramps stay away for a LOOONNNGG time! ;) 

Perse-I totally agree with what the gals said, esp Bab, I didn't feel the "connection" with Bristol until really she started moving. And even now it is on and off sometimes. I hope your sickness gets better, mine moved on around 16 weeks. I do still have it, as it came up again this weekend, but it is manageable now. As long as I eat I am good. Can't wait to see scan pics tomorrow!

Ren-OOOOHHHH wine, how was it, good I am sure....Oh how I miss wine!! :( Aug will be here soon enough... I am so happy for you and all the positives you are finally going through. Ok so I remember you saying that you are an engineer, do you work from home or how does all of this effect your job?

AFM-Had a pretty awesome weekend, I bought Bristol's bedding, car seat, stroller, baby monitors, and some clothes so we are on our way...just waiting for the room to be completed by my dear husband and father! ;) They told me it will be done in April!!! DH and I are going on a trip this week to Louisville, KY we leave Wed and come home Sunday so it will be nice to get away. Glad you are all doing well. Have a wonderful week and I will catch up when I get back!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

A trip away sounds lovely! It's so fun when you start getting all the stuff for baby.


----------



## persephone13

Thank you for all your advice, I really appreciate it. I go for my ultrasound at 2pm today. I'm so anxious that I'm shaking. Think good thoughts for me, and I'll touch base soon.


----------



## Mommy_DK

Mrs- Have fun! Trips away from everything and everyone are sooo nice sometimes! We're planning one to ocean city in July , can't wait! 

Bab- You and ready are probably right! I am just so ready to feel her and get a name picked for her already. I guess maybe I'm being impatient. I'm so glad you are starting to get back in the swing!! Looking forward to your testing in upcoming days (-: 


I have had two dizzy spells combined with the extreme headaches and blind spots. The on call OB told me to see a neurologist so I'm going to try to schedule something with them asap. 
Poor Ds had strepp and now I have it , I'm trying to use natural remedies for now, I have my dr appointment with new OB tomorrow hopefully they'll be able to tell me exactly what to do about all of this and what could be causing the blind spots. No gym for me this week }:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Perse-how was ur scan?

Mommy-I'm sure its all just due to baby and blood flow. Have you had your iron levels checked?
I've been reading up on qi and Chinese medicine. Here is an interesting blog on our bodies, fertility and chinese medicine
https://www.nourishinglife.com/chinese-medicines-approach-to-fertility/


----------



## Renaendel

Sounds like an occular migraine to me Mommy. They are brutal. I would lose a spot in my vision. Sometimes it would look like snow on a TV screen or it is crackling. I would throw up within 30 minutes of this and often have blinding headache pain. Mine were from changes in hormone levels. If this is what the neurologist thinks it is let me know. I'll give you some tricks with managing them. Some people just get the vision issue with out the accompanying vomiting and pain.


----------



## persephone13

The scan went well! Everything seems to be measuring right and the heart rate was 144bpm. Such a relief for me. Now I'm going to nap since I haven't had a wink of sleep in like five days due to all my worrying...

Sorry I haven't caught up. I will eventually! :hugs:


----------



## Renaendel

Wooho, great news. Get some sleep hon.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Yay Perse! So happy for you!! 

Mommy-for sure get it checked out but I am sure Ready is right, you can get dizzy from low blood pressure, due to baby but get it checked out, and Ren always knows something, for something! ;)

WELL thank goodness I will be off the rest of the week, just got yelled at and called a Bitch because some people are idiots and lie constantly. Ugh whatever it has been a day for sure! Ready to go home and lay down! Have a great week everyone and I'll catch up when I get back!


----------



## Mommy_DK

Ready- yes I remember you mentioning the blood flow may cause the dizzy spells too. I hadn't had them in combination with the vision problems before so I got nervous but I hope you and Ren are right and its nothing to worry about . 

Ren- If I see the neurologist I'll definitely be coming to you for tricks, when the blind spots Start its scary . 

im wondering if some of this could be due to stress and lack of sleep as well. I keep telling myself I need to just take it easy'


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Perse-so happy for you! In a few weeks you will be able to feel movement (feels like gas bubbles or feather tickles from the inside) and then belly will start to expand. 
Mommy-how are you doing? Have the dizziness and spots disappeared?
Ren-how r things with you?
Mrs-how is Bristol? How is progress on her room? Dd was 6 wks before dh finished her room lol. 
Bab-how r u? Where r u in ur cycle?
Afm-I am going tomorrow to have a live blood analysis done. She puts ur blood under a microscope and tells you what issues she like deficienct in nutrients, have diseases or precursors to disease...etc. The doula that I have been seeing is going to be a surrogate and has been going through all this testing and she went to see her and said she was amazing. I also just read a book (Reflections of the Moon and Water by Xiaolan Zhao) about chinese medicine and women's cycles. Basically we on the west have too many stressors and apply to much pressure to ourselves and hinder the health of our bodies. Pretty interesting!


----------



## BABTTC123

To start--- Not meaning to ignore anyones previous posts. Work has picked up so I have been very busy and exhausted!!
So with that, I am starting from the most recent page my phone will show!

Mrs- I had my fun with a crazy person last week who couldn't accept that she was wrong even when the facts were slapped in her face xD 
I guess she is now trying to bad mouth me on her facebook because she can't get over it lmao 
Sorry that you had to deal with a crazy as well! But try to just laugh it off and remember that they are so unhappy with their lives that they feel the need to try to make yours worst. ;)

Mommy- it sounds like you are experiencing some straneg symptoms?? I am trying to pick up info based off of your last post.. lol

Perse- It sounds like everything is going good for you!! Congrats :D

Ren- Have you changed your diet yet as per your new G.I. specialists orders?? 

Ready- How much does that testing run? I know it will be a bit different where I live, but it would give me a good idea. I need to get myself a Doula! Yours sounds amazing and it seems like she is really helping you out a lot!

afm- Just got done working literally all weekend in Oregon. I live in Washington and am a good 2 hours from the Oregon border soooo I was up there all weekend with my hubby and our bosses. We got the oh so super fun job of cleaning out a moldy rat infested house! 
Wearing masks and gloves was NOT good enough and frankly I am keeping a close eye on my health. Any sign of something being off I will see my doctor. The house was beyond disgusting and not at all liveable. Well, it is halfway decent now. At least it appears cleaner and smells a bit better. But you still need gloves and masks to enter it. 
The other houses were mainly yard services, but we had another house that we had to clean and the worst about this one was the fridge and the stove. They were pretty darn nastyyyy lol 

Anyways, I am super happy to be home and in my own bed. The hotels were VERY nice but the beds sucked! haha

I will keep this post up beat and save my whining for my thread xD


----------



## Mommy_DK

I had my first appointment with new OB last week and she is AWESOME!! She's very caring and makes you feel like you're her only patient . My blood pressure is low so the headaches are probably more due to eyes or something else but I just want to get through having this baby safely first which is already a lot to juggle on top of staying in shape, kids, dh and working on another certification! I know health first but I will get on it after I get baby here safe! 

I can do vbac or c-section .... Both scary but I might try to go for the vbac and trust God keep me here! I have pregnancy hemorrhoids which is a first for me and the nurse just called and said I have Group beta strep /: so ill be on antibiotics for a few days. 


I'm just running out to the gym , I'll be back tonight to catch up on everyone


----------



## Mommy_DK

Mrs- How was your trip?? I'm sorry about the day you had at work ! I hope your trip took some of the stress off for you , when ever you get back tell us all about it! And of course how baby Bristol is doing 

Ready- Yes! We do put ourselves through a lot , forgetting that stress and worry DOES affect our health....let us know what else you learn when you're through reading. How did the appointment go? 

Bab- you are a brave woman ! Lol idk if I would have been able to do it, but the yard stuff eeh not so bad. We all need to be a bit more conscious of our health, always good to keep an eye out, especially when taken outside of our usual cleanliness ! I hope you're ok tho!

Pers and Ren - How are you ?? Hope all is well !

No parking at my freaking gym today }: they need a bigger parking lot! I could have walked around the park to at least get some cardio in but it was a little chilly out. Oh well I'll go tomorrow morning when fewer folks are there.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab-it sounds like you did a lot of work in a short period of time! Are the masks good and tight that you wear? We have a lot of exposure to toxins in daily life and don't necessarily onsider how they affect things in our bodies because we don't necessarily feel them. They play a major role in infertility and/or miscarriage. Cleansing your liver is essential to good health and really comes down to clean eating...no pills. 
The appt yesterday was amazing. It cost $100 and she is a registered nutritionist so if you have health benefits it could be covered. She took a live and dry analysis and could see by my cells (formation, grouping, etc) what was going on in my body. My issues are poor circulation, anemic (very deficient in b12), poor liver function and adrenal stress/fatigue (constant worrier). To top it off I have parasites (my dog sleeps in my room-if you have pets don't let them as you breathe in the parasites all night). The parasites are the contributing factor in my digestive issues. All of the issues contribute to my constant fatigue. So I now have to do a 35 day parasite cleanse (Paragone), take dessicated liver (dried liver in capsules) and fermented cod liver oil (she said this alone can have huge benefits to everyone's healthy and immune systems).
Bab I totally recommend it!
Mommy-you have a lot on your plate but it sounds like you are a strong female and can manage it. What certification are you doing?


----------



## Mommy_DK

Ready- Thank you , I hope so! Lol I'm doing billing and coding so that I can be home with the kids. I have my MA and worked as an assistant for awhile but trying to find good daycare became too much

That is amazing how much information she gathered from the analysis , (might be a silly question) did you know you were anemic before you went in ?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Anytime I've had bloodwork done I've been borderline anemic to anemic needing iron supplements. All of the things she told me are all interlinked with eachother in some manner. Pretty interesting stuff!


----------



## Smommy013

Hey ladies! I hope everyone is doing well. I miss talking to yall on a regular basis. I will try to get better! Promise! Scarlett Elizabeth is almost 11 weeks old. Time is going by fast. I will graduate law school in May, and probably move soon after. I take the bar in July, and hopefullly I will pass. I will get back on as soon as I can. Hugs ladies!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hey gals! Hope everyone is doing well!! Spring is here and it's a busy time of year! WE are still working on B's room, making progress! Yay! Hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## BABTTC123

Mommy- So happy that your appointment with your new obgyn went good!! Sucks about the crowded gym parking :'( 
I was pretty grossed out when cleaning that rat house. I scrubbed myself red that night in the shower!!

Ready- I should have been wearing a full hazmat suit but we didn't have any. The mask was okay but I have been pretty sickly feeling since that weekend. I think being allergic to mold PLUS all the rat pee has weakend my immune system a bit. 
That is pretty affordable for the test! Sorry to hear that the dogs shared their parasites with ya #_#
It is actually caused from us accidentally ingesting fleas in our sleep. The dogs could only have a few and that is all it takes! 
I RARELY let our pets sleep with us anymore because I am paranoid about. I also always look in the toilet to make sure all is normal xD 
I should get that test done sometime as well so that I can make sure that myself, hubby and future baby are all healthy!!

Smommy- Early congrats on your soon to be graduation!! How long does law school take?? 
Where do you plan on moving to?
And pics!! We need a baby fix on here!! :)

Mrs- It will be amazing looking when it is done and you will be even more excited to welcome Bristol into the world!! ^_^
How is that bump looking?? She has to be really growing right now. 

Afm- I just got hired on at a local casino that is 5 minutes away from my house :D 
$11.50/hr + tips that average $2-3/hr minimum at 40 hrs/week. I will also be getting 401k, health plan, vacation time, sick time, Maternity leave, etc...! 
The only bummer is that I will have to convert to being a night owl for a while as it starts as graveyard. But I will gain seniority fast since they recently lost a lot of employees and I was one of the first hires for the department :) 
It will take a couple months to get me entered into the system but after that I will get to start!!

Update on ttc...
Hubby and I haven't been able to dtd much so idk if I conceived this round BUT there are times that we had done it and I had shown fertile signs or it was near what FF says is my fertile/ovulatory period. 
I have a touch of food poisoning right now, or at least I think that is it, but I have started to get mild twingy boobs. I am keeping my fx that I will be seeing a bfp soon!! I am cd 25 and estimating to be either 7 or 10 dpo.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Bab-congrats on the new job, that is awesome! I hope it works out for you and you get to go to days soon! 

Here we are at 26 weeks! Be 27 weeks on Friday, hello 3rd trimester! Oh and I had the glucose test last Friday, I passed! Heck yes!! It was AWFUL but I made it to my 1 hour without getting sick, well I made it 1 hour and 3 min! then I lost it!
 



Attached Files:







26 weeks.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## BABTTC123

Aww!!! What a beautiful bump!!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-you look amazing! That bump is getting nice and round. Can't wait to see pics of her finished room. Before you know it she will be here in your arms. 
Bab-I'm also a little paranoid about stuff but had no clue I was breathing in all that crap. I'm a week in to my cleanse and feeling really good. 
I've been avoiding dh like the plague as ov was somewhere in the last few days. 
I have everything crossed that ur bfp and rainbow are right around the corner.
Afm-i took this cycle off to get healthy and will go at it next cycle. 
Smommy-we miss u too but I totally understand how time flies when u have a little one.


----------



## Renaendel

Mrs, you do look amazing. Congrats on passing your big GD test!
Babs, great news on the new job. The casino sounds much healthier than being in those houses without appropriate gear.
Ready, glad you feel like you are getting healthy. It is so important. I though it was cute you talking about avoiding DH like the plague around O.
Smommy, your little one sounds amazing. Spend as much time now, as you possibly can. It only happens once.
Mommy dk, is the gym getting better? How have you been?

AFM, the procedure went well. The biopsies came back really good so the issue is something else. She switched up my diet so I am on a trial now to see if I can't handle fractans and polyols. I am to follow the low FODMAP diet developed at Stanford for the month along with a tablespoon of psyllium husk each night. I have to go to the store now because I have nothing for breakfast that fits on the list. But if this works then my issues can be handled by diet and I won't need steroroids which is nice. So no gluten, eggs, dairy plus nothing on the moderate and high FODMAP list.
https://stanfordhealthcare.org/cont...nutrition-services/docs/pdf-lowfodmapdiet.pdf


----------



## Mrs. Burch

You gals are too sweet, thank you! 

Ren-that is an awfully strict diet, good luck and I hope it works for you! I was told no sugar and I had a Snickers Blast from Sonic yesterday! I am horrible, I know! lol

Bab-Any news on this cycle for you? Hope you are enjoying the new job and getting used to the night shift. 

Ready-good for you for getting healthy and taking the time YOU need! 

Mommy-How are you doing? Still getting dizzy? Hope all is well. 

AFM-Today marks the beginning of the end, 3rd trimester! Yay!! Still working on B's room and trying to get it done! We are 2 months, 2 weeks and 6 days from induce date of July 1st! Holy molly I think I am starting to freak out! Hope you all have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Smommy013

law school takes three years and we are looking to move to memphis
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0459.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 6


----------



## BABTTC123

Mrs- I haven't started yet, it will be at least another month :)

HAPPY FIRST DAY OF THE THIRD!!!!
That is so exciting!! You will be a great mom :3

Smommy- Goodness that takes a while! Is there a law firm you have in mind to start with? 
Oh and she is darling!!! I was just thinking, she will be plenty big enough to take on her own mini trick or treat by Halloween! You better start thinking of costumes ^_^


----------



## Mommy_DK

Mrs- Love the bump! You look great! I hope you get to finish with Bristols room soon, we'll be nesting soon and getting anxious about everything being perfect for baby. I'm glad you passed your glucose test .. I'm not at all looking forward to it! Lol

Ready- Getting healthy always great! I'm glad you mentioned the pets in the bed since I read your posts I'm kicking my cat out! Lol Too much cat hair anyways ... Makes me cough a bit

Bab- I'm so happy you got your new job ! I hope you grow to love it , any updates or anything with cycle? Although I know it's probably busy and tiring with just starting the new job 

Ren- That is a really really strict diet, I tried it once for my intolerance but I felt like it made it worse! When I did go back to dairy it made my intolerance worse so I'm on very very light dairy now. But I may have been off for too long your only doing a test run for a few weeks. Glad everything else seemed ok tho and best of luck on your test run

Smommy- She is soooo cute!! I love her just arrived pin , I want one! 

So far so good, as time goes on I grow more nervous about delivery but I'm going to be strong. I gained too much weight before i got pregg because I was on a body building journey looking to gain muscle so while bulking I gained a whopping 40lbs and by the 1st week of my 2nd trimester I was already 180lbs which is what I was the day of delivery with my other 3. My dr says it is ok to lose weight as long as I am eating a nutritious diet (which is ALL I eat) and lose it slowly (2lbs a week tops) it's completely safe and healthy during preg. I exercise 3-5x a week so it's melting off.

I lost 4 lbs within the past two weeks and I'm relieved. I won't have as much to work on after baby and even more relieved knowing this is totally safe and beneficial for baby.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ren-that is a pretty strict diet. I really hope you get it all sorted so you will be 100% come baby making time. 
Smommy-she is gorgeous! 
Mrs-yay for 3rd tri! The countdown is on. 
Bab-where are you in your cycle?
Mommy-good for you for getting fit. It will definitely help when birth time comes.
Afm- I am post ov just not sure how far. I have a feeling I ov late which means we could be waiting on a bfp. Dh got me last week (haha that sounds funny) and I thought I had ov'd but cm and cp said otherwise the next day. Af is due some time next week.


----------



## BABTTC123

Mommy- I wouldn't worry too much about your weight but of course it is always great to stay fit while pregnant! :) Just don't stress about some weight, enjoy the pregnancy!

Ready- my fingers and toes are crossed that your hubby got you on ov day!!! Any symptoms??

afm- Nearing the end of this long cycle... No signs of pregnancy and bfn's. But also no sign of af arriving soooo who knows. I've heard it can take months after a miscarriage for your cycle to return to normal but I've never had a normal cycle to begin with lol 
So it is a waiting game now to see what my body will do.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab-good book to read "Reflections of the Moon on Water". Also, check out Making Babies and do the questionnaire at www.makingbabies.com.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Sorry, makingbabiesprogram.com


----------



## Smommy013

Ready- thank you girl
Bab- I have no job yet. I am still looking. It has been rough trying to find one.


Ready- howyou feeling?

Bab- are you going to be trying again soon?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Smommy-I have everything crossed that you will find a job. I'm not going to say soon cuz u get more time with that sweet baby. 
I'm doing well. Just trying to get as healthy as possible.


----------



## Mommy_DK

Smommy- good luck job hunting ! And enjoy your precious baby for as long as you can

Bab- I hope you get that bfp , how many days po now? How's everything else going ?

Ready- Keep at it getting healthy 

Well I lost about 4 lbs in 4 weeks as recommended 1 lb loss per week , but the most important part is my eating is 10x healthier than it was during the 1st couple of months of cravings! Lol I feel back on track but even better. 

Mrs- how is everything with getting ready for baby !


----------



## BABTTC123

smommy- I am sure you will find a job pretty darn fast! ^_^ 

Ready- I will check that out, thank you!!

Mommy- that is great!! Glad you are staying heathy :3

afm- I am on cd 38 and had a bfn yesterday, BUT my boobs had started to feel full, I have had issues sleeping, have been SUPER moody and emotional and today my left boob started hurting REALLY bad! This is always the boob that starts hurting first when I am pregnant but it hurts worst than last time. So I will wait until this weekend and I will test again. I'm using walmart super cheapies so they won't detect for a while.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Bab-keep us posted, I hope this is your bfp rainbow!!!

Ready-any news on you?

Mommy-good for you, it sounds like you are doing what is best for you and baby, that is great!

AFM-Just hanging out, getting work done on B's room. We have a crib, changing table, car seat, stroller, bassinet, dresser and pack n play. Along with a bunch of clothes. We are on our way. 70 days left for our induce date. Go back to dr on the 13th of May then June 3rd for the final ultrasound and will start weekly after that. She will be here July 1st! so far so good! Hope you are all doing well and everything is great!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab-i have everything crossed that ur rainbow is here!
Mommy-do you have any names picked?
Mrs-I can't believe how fast time is going. Before u know it she will be here. Remind me why you are being induced. 
Afm-sorry I have been so mia lately. I have had family stuff, a wedding, my new niece was born and we bought a trailer last week. I am a waiting af. She should be here any day. I'll test fri if still not here. I told dh if he doesn't get healthy I won't be ttc. I can't go through another loss. I have pg 4x in 3 years and it's too much stress on my body. I am the healthiest I've been in 5 years and dh keeps smoking and drinking. Pisses me off!!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ready- I have high blood pressure, so precalmpsia concerns. I hope your dh gets his tushy in gear! I don't blame you for being mad, I certainly would be!


----------



## onetubeleft

Hi everyone, can I join? 
Testing on 30th April (if I can hold out)

7dpo for me 
Very moody
Tired
Back ache
Heartburn
Had spotting at 5dpo
And today leaked abit of colostrum...

How are you all? Baby dust to all xxx


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-i now remember that lol. 
Onetube-of course you can join! Sorry for your mmc. I had one in March and have been spending the last little while just trying to get healthy and primed for pregnancy. Your symptoms sound good!


----------



## BABTTC123

Onetube- I remember you from the December ttc forum! I'm sorry about your angel baby... I completely understand how hard it is.. :hugs: 

Mrs- the days are flying by!! I can't believe that you will be holding Bristol so soon!! 
That sucks about preclampsia.. My sister had it and was induced 6 weeks early. Apparently it can be hereditary so I will have to keep an eye on it when I get pregnant again and hopefully get that far along. 

Ready- Hopefully hubby gets himself healthy! I've tried to get mine to quit his nasty habits and he "tries" but never actually stops. I love him and he is a very sweet and loving husband, but he is selfish. That is his quirk that irritates me the most. :/
Glad that at least you are very healthy and staying busy!

afm- My left boob doesn't hurt as much anymore but will still get bolts of pain every so often. Still getting bfn's so I am going to call my doctor and schedule to have a blood test and then get something to start my period. I think I will do another round or two of clomid since it worked before. 
I found out today that the metformin I take COMPLETELY rids my body of vitamin B. I had no clue and my doctor never told me! I am starting to think that maybe that could be the cause of my miscarriages?? Tomorrow I am going to pick up some damn good vitamins that contain as many of the vitamin B variations as possible 
! Also thinking about getting some other supplements but idk how many I am willing to take every night... I hated it when I was taking 8 horse pills every evening.


----------



## onetubeleft

Thanks ladies. I really really wanna test this morning..


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab-if you are taking anything make sure they are a good brand like Trophic or New Chapter. There is a site (canadian) that I order from called www.nationalnutrition.ca. For years I have taken Jamieson or other drug store brands and the woman I saw last month said you absorb 20% or less as they are mostly fillers. Find a health food store or organic section in a grocery store and they should have good brands.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

On another note...this happened this am. Af should have been here Tues but if u remember I thought I ov'd several days late and dh had his way with me lol.
 



Attached Files:







20150423_094417-1.jpg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Needless to say I'm scared shitless! I can't handle another loss but for now I'm talking to my spirit baby and praying that all will be ok.


----------



## onetubeleft

woooohoooo. how many dpo are you???? yayayyyyyayaayyaayyyyyyyayayaya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


well, I tested again this morning... ahhhh


obviously negative.

but as im sitting here i can feel the belly button tug. 

if im not pregnant, i am going insane.


----------



## Renaendel

ReadynWaiting said:


> On another note...this happened this am. Af should have been here Tues but if u remember I thought I ov'd several days late and dh had his way with me lol.

Wow, Grats ready! I hope this is your take home baby. I'll be thinking positive things. :hugs: and prayers.

Babbs, for United States women I know Natures Way is a good internally regulated brand so you get what you pay for. Safer that way as in the states our supplements aren't regulated and can contain anything. I was really happy with the sublingual B-complex by Natures Bounty. So two companies for you that you can find in your grocery store. I received the best absorbtion and numbers from the sublingual. Calcium is part of the mechanism that helps B-12 absorb. Make sure you are taking some.

Mommy, Grats on the weight loss and keeping it healthy.

Mrs burch, 68. More days. I can't wait to hear about your scan on the 13th.

Onetube, maybe you are just implanting? It takes a few days after that for the positive test to show up. 

AFM, feeling healthier! I have been keeping up on my exercise and this new diet. I am now smack dab at the ideal weight and body fat percentage for IVF. Love my new doc. Three months til I start my IVF protocol, four for transfer.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ren-that is sooooo exciting! Amazing that you are getting to your goal. I can't wait for u to start. 
One - I'm pretty sure implantation was Monday for me as I had a sharp stabbing pain and then have had on and off cramping (thought it was af). So that was 4 days ago, not sure if a line would have shown up 2 days ago.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

One-so you could still get that bfp.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

READY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THIS IS IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Keep us posted, have you called dr yet?!


----------



## onetubeleft

Ready I have my fingers crossed for you! It'll be ok. 

I know the feeling, and the days just drag like weeks. But atleast you've got everyone here. 

I'm 9dpo and another stark white test.. So if I did in fact implant on Monday. I don't know why I'm not even getting a faint like. Ive never had kid cycle spotting. And it literally was just a big blob of blood when I wiped twice.... Very strange....


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Thanks ladies! I'm trying to stay positive but having my challenges. I took a test today and it didn't seem any darker. I'm making myself wait until Sunday. 
If the line is darker than I will call the mw on Monday to set up a scan for a couple weeks from now.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

This is yesterday's test and this mornings. I know I said I was going to wait until tomorrow but we all know I have no patience!
 



Attached Files:







20150425_094602-1.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mrs. Burch

That's great Ready!!!


----------



## Renaendel

It looks fantastic Ready!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I hate feeling so anxious and worried. I will call the mw Mon and see about having blood drawn and a scan booked. I haven't even told dh yet cuz I don't want to get his hopes up. Plus we are visiting my sil and our new niece and want to wait until we get home.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I called the mw yesterday and requested bw as my lines weren't really getting darker. I'll get the results today and go back tomorrow for more. 
I don't really have any definitive symptoms and frankly not a lot of hope. So frustrating!!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ready-I have faith that everything will be great. Keep us posted. I didn't have any symptoms until about 6 weeks with B! Keeping you in my prayers. Did you tell dh last night?


----------



## ab75

Congrats ready :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ready-have you heard anything?


----------



## Mommy_DK

Ren- Thanks ! Congrats to you too!! I'm glad You like your new doc, do you have a specific date for IVF? 

Ready- That's how my bfp looked!!! Yayyyyy!!! I know it will take you some time to get excited which is so understandable but I am sooo happy for you! Take it easy try not to stress be a blob if you can don't over do anything and just relax , uh so excited ! 

Mrs- I'm so looking forward to your next scan, even after the anatomy scan I still get so nervous before each of mine lol Have you started packing your bags yet ? When is your due date ? 


I've been so super busy trying to balance everything out and trying to prepare for baby while committing to 45 min 4 days a week to work out. It isn't easy to stay consistent when you're juggling so much, but I refuse to give up and dh has been a pretty good supporter. So far baby is doing great, I on the other hand developed hemroids that aren't fun at all lol but I'll take one for the home team!


----------



## Mommy_DK

Bab- I know for a fact the supplements helped me tremendously , I also lacked vitamin B12 and vitamin D , not sure why or what the lack of those were coming from but I took them along with a regular daily vitamin and maca root and as soon as I started thinking these aren't working I got my bfp! I do remember taking about a 3-4 week break of all supplements to give my body time to "go natural" but I'm confident the supplements did help in some way. Supplements and of course prayer! Good luck Hun, it sounds like you've figured out a huge piece of the puzzle , keep going


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Thanks ladies. Unfortunately I mc but I'm ok. What I'm taking from this is that whatever I'm doing to get as healthy as possible is working cuz I got pg without trying and quickly. I will continue on my path and if it's meant to be it will. This past wknd we met our new niece and ds decided he wants another sibling which relieves a lot of stress for me. Now to get dh healthy then my stress load will decrease hugely!!
I hope everyone is doing well? Babies will be coming soon enough and hopefully more bfps for those waiting.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ready-I am sorry, I do think you are right, you are getting healthy and that is what matters. It will work out for you! Slap dh into shape! ;) 

Bab-Due date is July 10th but inducing July 1st, high blood pressure. Next scan is June 3rd, I am not nervous, ready to see her again and how big she has gotten. Good for you for continuing to go to the gym, it isn't easy, I am sure. 

AFM-B's room got a lot of work done this weekend. Walls are done and primed, ready for paint this week and floors next weekend.


----------



## Mommy_DK

Ready- I agree, this was a huge sign that you're getting healthy, dh will soon follow. I'm glad you're ok and staying positive, I do believe it will work out. Congrats on your new niece too 

Mrs- That's perfect! I know the blood pressure thing probably sucks but being induced really is much more comforting than having to wait for labor to happen. Now you know exactly when and where you'll be , no stressing or rushing. I'm so excited for you and your dh ! You don't have much longer to go!!!! 

I'm nervous as if it's my first baby all over, I pray this dr does what's right and everything goes smoothly! I'm learning all of the ups and downs (mostly downs) that go with VBAC..... Terrifying .
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ab75

Sorry ready :hugs:


----------



## BABTTC123

Hi all, so sorry for not being on here. I have been keeping busy with work, still my old job. They have had me working in Oregon for the past 3 weeks :S 
Completely not worth it as they are currently committing fraud with our paychecks. They asked if we wanted cash for our over time so that THEY didn't have to pay all of the extra fees and then after we agreed they decided to say that since we wouldn't have taxes taken out we would only get base pay. I am livid. They have no clue that thi can be taken to L&I and make it so that they can NEVER run a business again! 
Stupid moral dilemma I am going through is that I don't like being the bringer of Karma so I doubt I will report them -_- 

Oh well, at least I am starting a new job soon!! 
I just need to convince hubby to find a new job but he likes them because they pretty much sweet talk him and it blinds him from seeing that they are taking advantage of him :/

Anyways... 
I started spotting on 5/1/15 so that puts me at cd 11 and I just stopped spotting today. Waiting to see what happens this round. Hubby isn't too enthusiastic about trying and says we should ntnp for a while. Idk if I can do it though. 

I hope everyone is doing well!
I haven't looked back at previous posts yet so I will catch up later. I am still pretty wiped from working so much.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hey gals, hope everyone is doing well!! 

Ab-How is Frazer doing, growing big I am sure!

Bab-hope you get to slow down soon and when do you start new job. 

Ready-how is dh doing, getting better?

Mommy-how far along are you? Still going to the gym and baby doing ok?

AFM-all is well 32 weeks tomorrow, had a dr apt yesterday and she is doing great! I have gained 16lbs.... ;-/ I was only supposed to gain 15 total. No worries though, still have some morning sickness so who knows, lol Can't wait to meet my little one.. 47 days left!!!


----------



## ab75

Mrs,32 weeks already. wow that went quick!! Are you all organised now for Bristol arriving?

I'm doing good thanks. My little man is 18 weeks already! Can't believe it. He is so cute and happy and smiley all the time! !

How is everyone else? Xx


----------



## ab75

Here's my smiley boy xx


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Awe he is too cute ab!!!! 

No!!! Bristol's room still isn't done!! :-/ will be this weekend though, putting the floor down and trim up! Then will move everything out of the dinning room into her room!! I am so ready for it to be done though. Then I will be ready. One more shower on the 6th and we will purchase whatever else and be 100% ready. Just hope she stays in there until after the 6th of June!!! ;)


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Here is her room now!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Room
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Holy mosses clothes!!!!! These are all nb-9m way too many!!! Like I said we still have another shower!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 50 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Renaendel

Ohh wow, Bristol will be one well dressed little lady. AB, your boy is so cute!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Bristol's room is complete...other than wall decor!!!
 



Attached Files:







11012970_10153189578405971_1785292904655326279_n.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 8









11265423_10153189578550971_4068228657082647581_n.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 6









11295667_10153189578505971_4123031403875249433_n.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Mommy_DK

Mrs- Aaaaaaaaw! Yay! Her room is finished !! I like it , and can't believe she will be here in 45 days !!!!!!! 

Ab- Your little boy is so beautiful 

Bab- Sorry work has been so harsh /: any updates? Have you started your new job yet ?

Ready- How are you and the family ? How's the new life style going ? 

I have an appointment tomorrow and Id like to talk with my Dr in detail about my weight loss during pregnancy... Just to make sure I'm not harming my baby in anyway. I've read good things and bad things about it so I just want some clarity. I'm down to 171 lbs so an 11 lb loss total. I'm wondering if I should try to schedule a scan for next week to see if the weight loss is effecting her in any way. 3 months left!


----------



## Renaendel

If it will ease your mind and you have the funds I see no issue with a scan. You just want to keep your bubbie healthy.

Babbs, thinking of you girl.

Ready, you too, I hope you feel like you are zeroing into your healthy state.

Mrs. I love what you have done with your room. It looks so amazing.

Afm, going to the Drs was the best darn thing I have ever done. I feel so good and haven't gotten sick in weeks. I never dreamed this was possible. 36 years of this and now all the sickness all the pain, it is suddenly gone. ~115 days until egg retrieval. I am doing lots of water and royal jelly to help form the follicle core.:happydance:


----------



## Smommy013

Hey ladies!

AB glad to see your little man doing so well!!!

Mommy- I'm sure it's nothing! I hope you are doing well besides the upcoming visit.

Mrs- the room makes me want ice cream! Love it

ReadY- I'm sorry about the MC but I'm glad things are coming together otherwise!

Ren- I'm so glad you feel better these days! 
Afm- graduated law school and studding for the bar. 

Scarlett doesn't sleep well at night. Suggestions? Aha


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hey ladies! Sorry I have been MIA lately just taking a break.
Mrs - everything looks great! She will be here so soon it's crazy. You must be so excited. 
Bab-how are you making out girl?
Mommy-I'm sure baby is fine. A scan would be nice just to see her. 
Ren-I'm so happy you are feeling better. I can't imagine having to struggle through all of your life never truly getting things repaired. I know this will be the answer to your rainbow. 
Smommy-congrats on graduating and GL on the bar. What kind of sleep issues is Scarlett having?
Ab-he is adorbs!!! Omg that smile is so sweet. 
Afm-dh hasn't made any lifestyle changes and I don't know if I want to risk ttc and have another loss. I don't know that it's his sperm but I have put a lot of effort (and money) into getting myself primed for pregnancy. It pisses me off that he doesn't recognize his poor health could be affecting us. On another note, I had my first Reiki treatment and feel lighter if that makes any sense.


----------



## Mommy_DK

Bad news. I saw a mid wife today who told me that I NEED to gain at least ten lbs because I could possibly be releasing keto stones and other chemicals that are released from dieting and burning fat into my blood stream... These can and most likely will harm the baby if I continued. She says they never advise weight loss. SO looks like I'll be a whopping 182lbs and ALOT of work to do after . But as long as she is healthy I'm happy

Ready- I know how frustrating that can be! It took dh soo long to stop smoking and as soon as he quit for a good solid 2 months Boom. Keep pushing him , I hope he comes around <3

Ren- That is so awesome!! I'm so glad you feel better, you must feel like a whole new woman

Smommy- Warm bath 30 min before bed and lullabys, it worked (and still works) magically for my kids. They fall asleep within 10 mins and stayed asleep at least until 4/5 am unless they were ill . Most of the time I use the iPad or my phone and play the 8 hr lullabys


----------



## Smommy013

Ready- what treatment is that? Sorry dh isn't doing what he needs too.. 

Mommy- well I hope you enjoy your weight gain! Sorry girl, I know that's frustrating.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hey gals! Hope everyone is doing well!! 

Mommy-glad you talked to your midwife and now you know! I have gained 16lbs and will have a lot of work once Bristol gets here. Have you guys decided on a name yet? You are almost there!!! ;)

Ready-Sorry dh isn't shaping up, just keep after him and I am sure he will if he wants this bad enough. 

bab-How are you doing? When do you start your new job? 

Ren-I am so very happy you are feeling better! That is awesome!! Sorry it took so long to figure out, but glad they finally did! Yay for eggies!!!! I can't wait for you! 

Smommy-Is Scarlett doing better? If you found any tricks of the trade pass em on down to me! I am sure I'll need em!! ;)

AFM-34 days left!! I am sure stoked and can't wait! Swelling has commenced!! :( Go in next week for an ultrasound and I can't wait to see my sweet B!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Here are my swollen feet.... Yes we went to the lake for the long weekend and I got a little too much sun too!! :-/
 



Attached Files:







11226014_10153220535040971_4052151226096778873_n.jpg
File size: 52.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ab75

Glad you are feeling good ren.
Sorry dh isn't trying to be healthy ready.
Smommy,hope you're getting some sleep. 
Mommy,don't worry about the weight. It'll come off.
Mrs B,Bristol is a lucky girl. 
All good here,time goes so quick!!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Well, got put on bed rest today for duration of pregnancy!! Bummer. This sucks!!!! &#55357;&#56862;&#55357;&#56853;&#55357;&#56875;&#55357;&#56874;


----------



## Renaendel

Ohh no! What happened!? I didn't think your ankles looked to bad. Your toes looked fabulous.


----------



## ab75

Happy 34 weeks MrsB, why are you on bed rest? Hope everything is ok xx


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Thanks ab!!! I'm on bed rest for my Bp. It's around 150/102 and only goes down when I am laying on my side. Dr doubled my meds and put me on bed rest. Bristol will be here soon. We have another dr apt on wed, hoping I make it to 36 weeks!!


----------



## ab75

Oh no. Hope you can stick it out a bit longer!! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-sorry you are on bed rest but maybe it's for the best. If you can rest for the next few weeks it may help for the first few wks when B comes and sleep goes. I can't believe you are so close to meeting her. I'm so totally excited for you. 
Smommy-Reiki is a Japanese practice used to clear the energy blockages in the body to reduce stress and promote good health and healing. It's just another technique I'm trying to balance my body. 
Bab-how r u?
I hope everyone is doing well?


----------



## Mommy_DK

Mrs- Sorry about the bp situation! Try to get as much rest as you possibly can. Luckily your already toward the end of pg and she will be here in the blink of an eye yay!!! So excited for you 

Ready- That Japanese method sounds helpful and rejuvenating , I hope it gives you the balance you need and makes you feel better. 

Hope everyone else is well ! 

My dr wanted me to have gained at least 4lbs by the 17th and I barely gained 1 /: I'm working out the same as always nothing has changed there but Im just Full after 1500-1600 cals , I tried to push myself to eat 2100 the other day but 1700 is usually Max for me right now. I just hope my baby is growing and doing well. Her kicks seem lighter lately.... Hope that's normal....? I can't remember from previous pgs. I'm going to order pizza and maybe have some cake this weekend just to switch up from the clean eating low fat diet I've been on. Maybe that'll help bring on the 4 extra lbs


----------



## BABTTC123

Hi ladies!

So so so so so so sorry for not repsonding!!!
My phone capped out on me and when it went so did EVERYTHING on it! 
I couldn't remember which email I used for this and what my password was because it as all saved on that phone so I could just open up the site and chat. 
Anyways, after finally realiziby that I used an old email that was hacked before I did everything I could to get into that and then finally got on here, switched things over to my current email and here I am!

Mrs- how is bed rest going?? I hope that Bristol isn't causing too much trouble yet :3

Ready- I'm sorry about your Mc :( 
how are you doing this time around? 

Mommy- you can always lose the weight later ^_^ with all those little ones you will be chasing around I am sure that it will come off pretty fast after the baby is born. Plus, breast feeding apparently can help with weight loss since all your food is going to your boobs! 

Ab- how have you been? How is baby doing? 

Everyone else- what's going on???? 
This forum looks like it has been quiet for a week or two...

Afm- Started my new job last month and now I am working graveyard hours! :S ick.. lol oh well, it's more money than I was making before so I am happy! 
Idk if I shared about my foster kittens before, but I have 3 black babies that I have been raising since they were 3 days old. They are now going on 4 weeks (on Sunday) and are sooooooo active and big! The local kitten rescue is providing me with supplies and they get a weekly weigh in. They are weighing a week ahead of what they should! So last Sunday when they were 3 weeks old they weighed as much as a 4 week old kitten :) Apparently I do a darn good job at raising babies! Lol 

Speaking of babies... had an odd offer. My husband's coworker offered or asked if we could adopt his unborn baby. He says that he and the momma aren't too sure about having another one. Hubby was actually considering and I did for a little while but idk if I want a baby through adoption quite yet. I really want to carry one inside me full term so I will wait a while longer and see what happens before considering adoption. 

More weird stuff!
Had a period start right after cd24. It was pretty darn heavy and painful too. The one prior to that was pretty light but was still a period, or so I thought. I never had a positive hpt so I doubt it was a mc. Maybe my body is just starting to go crazy? Lol
Anyways, I have been cramping pretty bad lately and really haven't had any sex around potential O date so I doubt it is pregnancy. I'm sort of worried that my periods are going to come every 24 days now! D: ARGHHHH!!!
On cd 19 now. 

I've been a bit depressed lately because babies are being born all around me and more friends are announcing their accidental pregnancies. OH joy :/ 
I'm really hoping my day will come soon to have a healthy baby. It'd be nice to finally enjoy carrying the baby to full term, birthing it (probably not that enjoyable lol) and then breastfeeding it. 
I'm a little bummed out and feel cheated.. September would have been my first mc babies due date and October/November for my second... I can already sense that those 3+ months are going to be hell for me, especially if I am not happily pregnant at the time.


----------



## ab75

Bab, I hope you are pregnant soon. Nothing worse than first milestones :hugs:
That was strange that your hubby's coworker should offer you the chance to adopt. Poor baby,I hope it does get adopted but it's not exactly the kind of thing you expect to get offered at work!!

All good here thanks. Frazer was 5 months last week (already!!!)

How is everyone else? 

Is Bristol still baking MrsB? Xx


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hi bab! Glad to hear from you. I really wish for you that u get pg soon. U have been waiting so long for it to happen. I totally understand how you feel. I have been surrounded by babies as well and it's hard not to feel sad for urself. 
Dh and I have been fighting a lot lately as he seems to be more interested in drinking than working on making a baby. I have reached my limit and don't know what to do from here. 
Remember my friend that had been ttc for 10 yrs and had 2 rounds of ivf to finally get her rainbow. Her asswipe of a husband told her last wk that he was in love with someone else and moving on. To top it off he did it via txt! Can u imagine? This is why people murder their spouses. How can someone do that to another person? Im so sick for her. She has waited so long for this baby and he has ruined everything for her. Such a dirtbag!!!


----------



## BABTTC123

Ab- He's already 5 months??? 
He is almost old enough to try slightly solid (mushy) foods :D

Ready- I'm sorry to hear that you and hubby are fighting :( 
It feels like since I've started my new job there has been a bit of tension between my hubby and I as well. I feel like giving up and accepting that I won't have a baby. :/ 
To ad to the list of pregnancy announcements my sister called me up yesterday asking about my miscarriages and went on to announce that she is pregnant again. 
I feel so badly for your friend! What a low life piece of trash! :( 
I wonder if he has been having an affair for quite some time or if it was recent? Either way it is messed up! 
At least she will have a baby to give all her love to and she will be able rake his sorry ass over the coals!!!


----------



## ab75

Ready,sorry you and dh are fighting and sorry about your friend,what a scumbag! !

I hope you ladies get your bfp's soon :hugs:

Yip 5 months already,I can't believe it. He gets pureed fruit and veg just now and baby cereal. Started at 4 months,he loves it,gets all excited when he sees his bowl lol xx


----------



## Renaendel

Ab, I can't believe how old he is already! Time goes by so fast.

Ready. I am sorry about the problems with your hubby. I can't even imagine what your friend is going through, poor dear.:hugs::hugs:

Babbs, glad you are back. The annual anniversaries are so hard. Is your sister ok, worried about mcing her baby? How are you doing with her announcement?

Mrs. How are you, is Bristol still being a tough little trouper? Fx everything is perfect on your end.

Mommydk- how are you and your little one?

Afm- healthy and just chilling waiting for ivf injections to start mid August.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hey gals, sorry I hVent been around. Still on bed rest. My Bp is getting higher each time. They've upped my meds from 100mg to 200mg and today it got upped again to 300mg. Bp was 170/128 today. Saturday night I went to l&d and had a kidney stone. Worst pain I've felt so far. I've been going once a week, on Tuesdays to dr but today they said they want me back on Friday. I am so hoping on Friday they will tell me we can go to the hospital and induce. I'm 50% effaced, not dialated, dr has me using my breast pump and lots of sex to start contractions. I'm so ready for Bristol to be here!! She's doing fine through all of this. My nst's are good, last one took her double the time to pass but today's was good.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ready-sorry about you and dh and how awful for your friend!! I hope you and dh work everything out. It seems like dh and I got through spats of bad times but we push through. Marriage isn't easy. 

Bab- so sorry about all the announcements around you, I know it sucks. Your day will come and you have to believe it will be the best time for you. Had we gotten pregnant earlier and I ended up on bed rest like I am now we may not have been able to afford it. Dh got a raise that was as much as my salary so it truly worked out the best. We aren't stressed about bills on top of the bed rest stress and not feeling well. Your perfect time will come. 

Ren- I can't wait for you to start ivf, how exciting!! I hope it works on the first time!!

Ab- Frazier is getting big for sure and fast!!!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Mommy- how are you doing? Did you gain your weight? I haven't gained any weight in the last two weeks which is shocking since I'm on bed rest and don't do shit!! I hope little one is doing well. Have you guys picked a name yet?


----------



## ab75

Hope Bristol comes soon for you xx


----------



## BABTTC123

Ab- that is adorable  I can just imagine what he must look like when he gets excited! <3

Ren- almost IVF time!!!! It seems like time is flying by! ^_^ how are you feeling now days with your GI and autoimmune issues?

Mrs- I'm really trying to convince my husband to find a better job. He doesn't want to and it is starting to feel like he expects me to continue to be the main supporter of the house.... When I get pregnant again and take maternity leave we will be screwed unless he gets his butt in gear and finds a better job. He doesn't seem to understand that it is necessary for him to do so. :/

Afm- I'm exhausted. Getting used to graveyard hours is a pain #_# 
I've already slept half the day away and I am extremely tempted to sleep again. I have no appetite and no desire to do a damn thing.


----------



## Renaendel

Babbs, my SIL worked graves for years. They are super rough. I don't know if you ever get fully used to them. My husband and I have traded off being the main supporter a few times. I hope yours will find a new job, and something he likes.

Mrs. Ouch! Kidney stone plus late term pregnancy! I can't believe you are about to meet Bristol on the outside. She is going to be the cutest most well loves baby for sure. If we don't hear from you for a bit our thoughts are with you for your induction.

To answer your question Babbs, I haven't been sick (v or d) in almost two months. It is a miracle. I am totally going to rock morning sickness because I have had it for 36 years and just thought that was normal. I can't even express the gratitude I have for my doctors here. I feel like I have a real shot at IVF working here. 

To the other ladies, hello! You haven't posted since my last post but hi!

Ohh also my kitty had surgery and is in a onesie instead of a cone so she doesn't rip her stitches. Doctor ordered. Dying of cuteness over here.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 52.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## BABTTC123

OMG!!!! I'm dying of laughter right now xD she is too adorable!!! 
What kind of survery did she have? 

Glad you have been feeling great!!! And who knows, maybe you won't even get morning sickness :3


Mrs- idk how I missed you talking about your kidney stone :'( those are mighty painful! I had to witness my dad writhe in pain from one and then my mom had one and I had to drive her around because it hurt for her to sit up. I am super excited to hear of your delivery and to see those new born pics of baby Bristol!!


----------



## ab75

Ren that is super cute. Glad you are feeling a lot better now and I hope IVF works first time for you

MrsB my dh had kidney stones a couple of years ago,I have never seen someone in such pain before. Labour won't be as painful,so they say. Good luck with your induction xx


----------



## Mommy_DK

Ren- So cute!!!! What's her name ?

Ab- Glad you and baby boy are doing well! 

Bab- I agree , the stress of it all can be so overwhelming on top of bills and money. We are going through it. I'm so happy and blessed to be having another baby and am super excited for her to get here to be with us , BUT it would have been 100x better had we planned a little better with money. We are stressing just trying to get the essentials right now. I'm praying and knowing God will make a way. Just as he will for you, your perfect time is coming and I hope DH gets the job you want him to get asap <3 

Mrs- I am so so sorry you are dealing with all of the bp stuff. I can't believe they haven't taken her already! I bet they'll take her tomorrow yay!! Keep pumping and having sex , it can take so long with the first baby to dilate but pumping and sex will move it along so you're not in labor for 24hrs like my sister was! Good luck I'm so excited for you this will be one of the best times ever (aside from some pains) update us when you can! And enjoy your rest 

I gained 2lbs went from 173 to 175 so the midwife was glad to see that I've progressed a little. I went to l&d yesterday with some cramps and scared that something was wrong because her kicks felt more like a seizure and the midwife said in utero seizure was a possibility so I rushed over to the hospital but she looked great on the monitor and on the sono. I really really didn't like the hospital and I'm not really comfortable with the drs office I'm with either. The hospital is a teaching hospital so they have students that they train and its mandatory that they be present during your delivery. The hospital also isn't very clean and it's VERY busy. I just don't know. But im 29 weeks I'm not sure of it's too late to try to switch Drs and hospitals


----------



## Mommy_DK

We are between Zara (Dhs favorite) Sydney and Kalani but we will decide between the 3 when we see her. Opinions on names ?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ab75

I'm obviously biased as my dd2 is Zara xx


----------



## ab75

And lovely bump xx


----------



## Mommy_DK

Thanks Ab! And oh my goodness I just realized you have a Zoe and a Zara!! We loved Zoe/Zoey too. I really love Zara but it doesn't have the Y ending sound like my other dds Trinity and Hailey, but I might consider breaking the ys lol


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ren-I'm so happy that you are still doing so well. What a relief it must be to feel good after feeling so poorly for so long. By Aug your body will be good to go!
Mrs-kidney stones suck! I am prone to them in pregnancy and had them with ds and dd. Terrible, horrible pain! Close to being in labour (maybe a 7 where labour is a 10). I can't believe how close u r to seeing Bristol! I can't wait to hear all about her when she comes. But like Ren said we will understand if u disappear for a while. 
Mommy-you look great and I love Kalani! So pretty. 
Babb-graveyard shifts suck but hopefully they dont last forever. My dh went through a period of time where he was ok making crap money and me making the majority. It didn't last long!
Ab-i love it when they get excited over the simplest of things. It's so heartwarming. 
Afm-we missed ov this month cuz dh was being a jackass and pissed me off. I'm not really sure what is going on with us but we r on different pages at the moment. I told him ttc needed to be a priority as my clock is ticking and soon I will stop trying. Ill be 38 next year and dont want to spend the remainder of my 30s stressing over ttc or being pg at 40. We will see what happens.


----------



## Mommy_DK

Thanks ready! 

I know how you feel , DH and I go through these periods of being on the same page , agreeing with each other and then periods of not seeing eye to eye and completely irritated with one another. Hopefully you get a chance to talk or spend time enjoying each other this weekend , have you guys had date nights or alone time lately? Oh and I agree , you deserve to enjoy your 30's <3


----------



## ReadynWaiting

We were away for our anniversary a few weeks back. The issue is he digs his heels in when I ask him to do things differently (eg. Drink less or quit smoking). It's just frustrating!


----------



## BABTTC123

As of today I am late :S
Well, that is assuming I will have a 28 day cycle.. 
I hope that if I am going to get a period that it will come SOON! I hate waiting and getting my hopes up. Like right now xD I am trying to keep myself from testing.. I have one cheap test left and I really don't need a negative test ruining my happy high this week!

Anyways... 
how is everyone doing?

Mrs- is Bristol still baking? Or has she decided to arrive early??

Ab- whats been going on in your life? 

Ren- how is kitties surgery owee doing? 

Mommy- Beautiful bump!! How far along are you?? 
I like the name Sydney!! ^_^
I hope that she was just excited that day you seen her moving a lot. <3

Ready- I hope your hubs pulls his head out of this ass :/
I wonder if he is depressed? 
Maybe you should just sit back and observe a little and see if there is anyway you can cheer him up without it being forced. My husband will be a dick some times when he is upset. He tries not to be but it will show and just piss me off. >_<
I hope that you will get your rainbow so that you won't have to stress or worry about any of this anymore! :hugs:


----------



## ab75

Thanks Bab. Eeeeekkkk test test test :rofl: !!!
All good here. Had a busy weekend as my little princess was 4 on Saturday so we went to soft play,lunch,ten pin bowling then went out again yesterday,shattered today lol but we had a brilliant weekend :cloud9:


----------



## BABTTC123

Ohhh what is soft play? 

And I'm holding out! I want to wait until I am past cd 32 just in case... 
I keep imagining symptoms though lol

Every now and then I will think my boobs are a bit twingy but when I grab them they feel fine. They do seem full but that could just be pms. I do have a random cold sore that appeared. I honestly have no clue how/why it popped up!
I read that it could mean either pms or pregnant so of course my mind jumps to pregnant haha 
tonight I kept feeling a pinching/tugging on my left side. 
Could be all in my head though. 
Nothing has been like my symptoms with my first two pregnancies so I doubt I am pregnant especially considering the lack of bd on or near OV days this cycle. 
But who knows... all I can do I wait and see :S


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab-I get the not wanting to test. It is so disheartening after losses and months of disappointment. I so hope this is ur rainbow! You have waited a looong time. As for dh I asked him if he was unhappy and he said he didn't think so. He has a cycle he goes through and right now he is stuck at this sucky part which is doing nothing for us. He becomes like a petulant child and can't see the harm he is doing.


----------



## ab75

Soft play is an indoor padded play area on different levels with climbing nets and slides etc xx


----------



## Smommy013

hey ladies just checking in on yall. I hope everyone is doing well.

I hope this is your raindbow bab!!

Mrs.- i cant wait to see pics!

AFM- im studying for the bar exam, and trying to get on when I can. Scarlett is doing great. I tried dream feeding and it worked well! hoping it continues tonight! love you guys and so glad yall are apart of my TTC and baby experiences1


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hey gals!!! Sorry I've been away! So tomorrow is the big day!! Going in at 5am! Only dilated to a 1 so it'll prob take all day the dr said. :( Bp is still high 150's over 120's. I'll have an epidural for sure, may labor for a little bit but my bp is too high to labor too long. The pain will cause it to get too high. I'll update asap. 

Hope you are all doing well. Bab hope this is it for you, fx!!


----------



## ab75

Good luck MrsB xx


----------



## BABTTC123

Ab- we have a couple places like that around here :) the bigger one is Charlies safari and the other is Jumping jacks. They are fun places even for parents to chase their kids around lol the Charlies safari has Lazer tag as well! 

Smommy- what is dream feeding? 
And when do you take your exam??? :D
glad to hear that Scarlet and everything is doing great!!

Mrs- Good luck today!!! I am praying that everything goes by smooth and that we will be getting updates with pictures very soon :D 

Afm- tested yesterday and of course it was :bfn: 
no surprise there. I'll wait until Saturday and if nothing happens I will test again.


----------



## ab75

I love soft play. Great for getting energy used up.

Dream feeding is feeding them while they are asleep. Meant to keep them fuller so they shouldn't wake up. Doesn't work here lol xx

Sorry for bfn xx


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs-I can't wait to hear about little B! I hope all went well and u r both doing fabulously.
Bab-sorry for the bfn.


----------



## Renaendel

Sorry about the bfn babbs. :(

MrsBurch. I hope you are holding your beautiful little girl right now. I can't wait to hear all about her.

Smommy- so busy with baby and studying for the bar. The dream feeding sounds like a fab idea.

Ab-that does sound like a really fun weekend. I always loved those kind of family outings.

My first IVF appointments is Monday! I have been called for jury duty this Friday. Cross your fingers they settle or I don't get picked for the trial.


----------



## BABTTC123

Ren- get your boss to write a note saying that they cannot afford to have you gone from work for the says and times that you will be needed for jury duty ;) 
Most bosses are happy to comply. 
Otherwise you can say that you cannot financially afford to take the days off from work to attend Jury duty, which considering that you are having to pay butt loads in medical bills (which you can use as part of your reasoning) they should consider it. 
Or, if you do some research about any possible cases that they will be having in your area then you can say that you have too much info already and have a biased opinion about the defendant, or it helps if you know anyone involved in the case.
I got called once and was lucky enough to know the judges husband so I got to leave :3

Ab- that sounds pretty hard to accomplish to keep them asleep while they feed xD

Ready- are things a little better for you now or still about the same?

Afm- it dawned on me that my foster kittens will be leaving soon... it could very well be this Sunday :'( 
They will be 6 weeks old and at that point the rescue will be worming them, giving them vaccines and then just waiting until they are big enough to be spayed or neutered. 
I am sort of hoping that they can stay until they are big enough to be spayed/neutered since they can't get adopted until after that anyways :)


----------



## BABTTC123

Here are my babies!

Dolly Purrton 5 1/2 weeks 
https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f11/baghramm/Mobile%20Uploads/20150624_183851_zpsfp7qaimy.jpg

Willy Kneadson
https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f11/baghramm/Mobile%20Uploads/20150624_183751_zpsft45tf8g.jpg

Johnny Cats
https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f11/baghramm/Mobile%20Uploads/20150624_183639_zpsscuorhup.jpg

https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f11/baghramm/Mobile%20Uploads/20150624_191419_zpsexfzhqis.jpg

https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f11/baghramm/Mobile%20Uploads/20150624_192312_zpscb2bfxyu.jpg

https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f11/baghramm/Mobile%20Uploads/20150624_193650_zpsa3ugmbw6.jpg

https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f11/baghramm/Mobile%20Uploads/20150624_193819_zpsgaighho6.jpg


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab-they are so totally cute! 
So I haven't been tracking my cycle since the last loss but have a rough idea of when things are supposed to be happening. Dh dtd once what I thought was 5 or 6 days prior to ov and nothing else due to lots of fighting. I figured af was due either yesterday or today and no sign of her anywhere. I had a couple tests so I thought I'd just rule out pg. This is what came up!
 



Attached Files:







20150626_180547-1.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Why is it when ur not thinking about it and obsessing it happens? We r super excited and cautious. This is pg 7 with 2 live births. I hope all goes well. I'll call the mw on mon to make a scan appt in 3 wks to chk what's happening in there. If anything I'm feeling good about that 2-3 and dark test line at maybe 13 or 14 dpo. I may be further but Im really not sure.


----------



## Renaendel

Ready that is a great line. I am so happy for you :flower::hugs::cloud9:

Babbs, the kittens are adorable. Thanks for your jury duty advice. The trial was canceled so we are good to go for Monday.


----------



## ab75

:happydance: Ready!!!!!!! Sooooooo happy for you. I hope this is your rainbow xxx


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hey gals, quick update!! Bristol arrived via emergency c section 6/24 at 647pm. I labored all day to only get to a 3. My placenta detached and quit working. Her heart rate went down to below 30. She was dead when they delivered her but they were able to rescusitate her and get her back within a matter of mins. They had me moving to or and her out in 7 mins, they flat hauled ass!! We are very lucky and thankful to be holding our precious baby girl. She weights 4lb 12.5oz and 18in long. She has been in NICU but God has blessed our family and we all get to go home together tomorrow!! We couldn't be any happier!! I am doing good, just glad my daughter is alive and thriving. Hope you are all well.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Our family-this was around 1030pm on 6/24.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Mrs. Burch

This was just a little after birth around 8. She already had the breathing tubes removed. Again we were very lucky with our nursing and Drs. She wouldn't be here if it weren't for them.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mrs. Burch

The first time I got to see her around 1015
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## BABTTC123

Ready- congrats!!! This has GOT to be your rainbow baby!!

Mrs- that is terrifying about what happened but all turned out great and you have a beautiful little girl now! <3 HUGE CONGRATS!!!!!! 
Thank you so much for sharing her pictures!! She is such a doll! ^_^ 
Can't wait to see your first day home pics!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ready-sorry o forgot to say CONGRATS!!!! I hope this is it for you!!

Bab- thanks, we are going home today, finally!!!


----------



## ab75

Scary MrsB!! Glad Bristol is ok though. She is gorgeous. Enjoy your baby girl xx


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Omg Mrs! How absolutely terrifying. I am so glad she is doing well and you get to go home. She is gorgeous!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ladies I don't want to take over this thread with my tests and obsessing but because of the last 2 losses I'm a little anxious about things. Do these tests look like they are progressing enough? At most I am 18dpo today but more like 16 or 17 probably.
 



Attached Files:







20150629_135541-1.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Renaendel

Mrs. Burch, she is absolutely precious. I can't even imagine how terrified you must have been, thank goodness they saved her. How are you doing post c-section? 

Ready, I don't think I could picture a better 19dpo FrEr. The test line is so dark it has sucked the dye right out of the control. That may be the darkest those tests go. You don't have much dye left. I don't normally see them do that until 19-23 dpo. The white tests are also so consistently darker every day. A lot of women can't even see progression on tests unless they look every other day. That progression looks like a sticky bean to me.

The ivf appointment went great. My ovaries look better now than they did at 34 years of age and my polyps haven't grown back. We both did a large genetic test and are waiting on results. Everything is set to start stims in August.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ren-I hope u r right! I want to be excited but it's hard to be. 
I'm so happy that things are looking so good for you. I can't wait for ur ivf and to share in ur bfp joy! I can't imagine all that u have gone through to get there but it will be so worth it.


----------



## ab75

That's great news Ren xx

Looks good to me ready xx


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs how r u making out?
Bab-r u on to a new cycle?
Mommy-how r u?


----------



## BABTTC123

Ready- have you had your first appointment yet?? 
I can't wait to hear that this is definitely a sticky bean!!!

Ren- *Chants* IVF! IVF!! 
I am so thrilled for you!!! This next month cannot come soon enough!!!!

Afm- I kept spotting so my doctor told me to count it as a period. (Had -hpt) but I told her I wanted to start Clomid again so she ordered me in 150mg! Just finished my second day of it, onto day 3 now!! 
I am still lightly bleeding but it should let up pretty soon I hope. 

So, now onto some juicy drama details! ;)

My husband's ex decided to contact him last week. Quick brief on their history, they dated for 2 years and then took a break. During such time she had sex with other men so he had sex with one other girl buuut it was her cousin so it pissed her off and thus ended their relationship. Apparently they had a fling one month later but at that point she had already been screwing other guys and was engaged to marry an Asian dude, which she did. She fell pregnant and has since kept my husband's family a part of this kids life for some reason. Turns out she is trying to pass it off as his. The kid is very obviously half asian. If it had ANY of my husband's genetics they would be very prominent, such as his inherited large nose and wide forehead. 

Anywhooos... back to the main story, now that you are informed.

So she contacted him asking for him to "fix her roof". He told her no. She then tries to bring up the kid and says that it reminds her of him. And then she brings up their relationship in the past. He eventually blocks her after she won't leave him alone and me getting pissed off. 
I did snoop and found out that she is no longer with her asian husband Btw.
On Thursday I got a message from her saying that she "KNOWS" my husband still has nude pics of her and that she believes that he will post them online and that if he doesn't delete them then she will take him to tribal court (Btw she is native.) She had started her email off like that "Hi Brittany, I just want you to know that your so called loving husband........" so obviously she was trying to pick a fight. 
Anyways she goes on to complain about him cheating on her with her cousin and that she apparently doesn't want him (why bring it up? Why contact me?? Lol) 
So I reply as kindly as I possibly can letting her know that I have access to his computer and have not found anything of that sort on there and that if I did then I would delete it because it would offend me if he was looking at other women he had relatons with. I tell her that I need to block her out of respect for him (since he wanted me to. Ugh..) and told her that I wished her a happy fourth of july. 

So, we get word from his Grandma that she has been tagging her in Posts about him and that she is "obviously hurt and wants to hurt you" in his grandma's words to him. 
I luckily had friends in common with her and obtained a screen shot of her post and she is complaining more about her break up with him (after I sent her a reply!) and tagging his family saying that she hopes to see them soon and have a picnic with them! 
What the flying F***???????

I just don't understand why they still have her on their friendslists!!! It has been 5 years since my husband and her last spoke and she all of a sudden wants to start shit?? 

Ugh! Anyways. This has been both entertaining and stressful at the same time lol
good timing life! 

So now I feel like we can't even visit his family because there is still that connection to this crazy chick. 

What do you all think??


----------



## maybebaby85

BABTTC123 said:


> Ready- have you had your first appointment yet??
> I can't wait to hear that this is definitely a sticky bean!!!
> 
> Ren- *Chants* IVF! IVF!!
> I am so thrilled for you!!! This next month cannot come soon enough!!!!
> 
> Afm- I kept spotting so my doctor told me to count it as a period. (Had -hpt) but I told her I wanted to start Clomid again so she ordered me in 150mg! Just finished my second day of it, onto day 3 now!!
> I am still lightly bleeding but it should let up pretty soon I hope.
> 
> So, now onto some juicy drama details! ;)
> 
> My husband's ex decided to contact him last week. Quick brief on their history, they dated for 2 years and then took a break. During such time she had sex with other men so he had sex with one other girl buuut it was her cousin so it pissed her off and thus ended their relationship. Apparently they had a fling one month later but at that point she had already been screwing other guys and was engaged to marry an Asian dude, which she did. She fell pregnant and has since kept my husband's family a part of this kids life for some reason. Turns out she is trying to pass it off as his. The kid is very obviously half asian. If it had ANY of my husband's genetics they would be very prominent, such as his inherited large nose and wide forehead.
> 
> Anywhooos... back to the main story, now that you are informed.
> 
> So she contacted him asking for him to "fix her roof". He told her no. She then tries to bring up the kid and says that it reminds her of him. And then she brings up their relationship in the past. He eventually blocks her after she won't leave him alone and me getting pissed off.
> I did snoop and found out that she is no longer with her asian husband Btw.
> On Thursday I got a message from her saying that she "KNOWS" my husband still has nude pics of her and that she believes that he will post them online and that if he doesn't delete them then she will take him to tribal court (Btw she is native.) She had started her email off like that "Hi Brittany, I just want you to know that your so called loving husband........" so obviously she was trying to pick a fight.
> Anyways she goes on to complain about him cheating on her with her cousin and that she apparently doesn't want him (why bring it up? Why contact me?? Lol)
> So I reply as kindly as I possibly can letting her know that I have access to his computer and have not found anything of that sort on there and that if I did then I would delete it because it would offend me if he was looking at other women he had relatons with. I tell her that I need to block her out of respect for him (since he wanted me to. Ugh..) and told her that I wished her a happy fourth of july.
> 
> So, we get word from his Grandma that she has been tagging her in Posts about him and that she is "obviously hurt and wants to hurt you" in his grandma's words to him.
> I luckily had friends in common with her and obtained a screen shot of her post and she is complaining more about her break up with him (after I sent her a reply!) and tagging his family saying that she hopes to see them soon and have a picnic with them!
> What the flying F***???????
> 
> I just don't understand why they still have her on their friendslists!!! It has been 5 years since my husband and her last spoke and she all of a sudden wants to start shit??
> 
> Ugh! Anyways. This has been both entertaining and stressful at the same time lol
> good timing life!
> 
> So now I feel like we can't even visit his family because there is still that connection to this crazy chick.
> 
> What do you all think??


Not overly sure if my opinion is welcome? I would be livid if a member of my mans' family still had connections to one of his ex's especially given they don't have any ties (such as a child). Out of respect for you (and him) they should delete her.. Having said that at least you still get the benefits of juicy screenshots?


----------



## BABTTC123

Oh I am pretty ticked off! 
I'm hoping to talk to his family later about all of this because that is a MAJOR insult that they still tall to her. She won't let him go unless ALL ties to him are cut. 
He is married and has been for 3 years. He doesn't want to talk to her and is pissed off that she is causing this much drama all of a sudden.


----------



## maybebaby85

It really is unacceptable and they shouldn't even be humouring her with a response. Not to worry though she just sounds like a trouble maker who can't let go!


----------



## Renaendel

She sounds crazy Babbs. Woah.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

At least ur dh is not entertaining her shit. She sounds like she has a couple screws loose. 
I have a scan booked July 14 to see all is well.


----------



## BABTTC123

Yeah he was getting really ticked off that she was causing so much drama.
Thankfully she hasn't done anything since then, but I am cautiously expecting that she will try to stir the pot again fairly soon. 
Thought I seen her at my work tonight, as a matter of fact, if it was her then I had to assist her xD haha 
it would be creepy if she started stalking me at work


----------



## ReadynWaiting

That would be beyond creepy! She needs to get a life and move on.
How are things with ttc?


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hey gals! Sorry I've been Mia, it's crazy in my household!! Everything has been good. Bristol is a pretty good baby except sometimes she just cries for 3 hours and there is NOTHING I can do to make her stop. It is rough but we get through it. Hope you gals are doing ok!
Ready-how is preg going?
Ren-glad ovaries are looking good. When do you have your first ivf?
Bab-sorry you're having a hard time, hope it gets better soon!

Here's a newborn pic, she was 1 week old. She'll be 3 weeks on wed!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Omg Mrs! She is beautiful! Sorry about the crying, hopefully it doesn't last. 
Pg is ok. Nausea kicked in a few days ago which sucks but gives me hope. I go for my 1st u/s tomorrow...fx'd!


----------



## Renaendel

She is absolutely gorgeous. The crying sounds tough. I can't believe she is three weeks already.

Ready, how exciting for your ultrasound. Fx everything is perfect or you.

Hi babbs, Ab75& mommydk /wave

Mrs, my ivf stuff will start around the end of August with the two eggs being placed back in my the begining of September. We are each still waiting on our genetic testing report. It was supposed to be sent to the doc by the end of last week. The delay is making me anxious. This is one of the few remaining things that could delay things or make us have to stop. Please keep your fingers crossed and prayers running for a good report. I don't know if I could handle finding out we were both carriers for Cystic Fibrosis or one of the other things they tested for.


----------



## ab75

Good luck Ren, I have everything crossed for you :hugs:

Good luck with your scan Ready :hugs:

Bab hope things are better now.

Mommy,how are you doing?

MrsB,what a gorgeous pic. Hopefully the crying won't last.

All good here. Frazer is 6 months,loves his food lol xx


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ren-I have everything crossed for you! I'm sure all will be great and in a short couple months your rainbow (s?) Will be growing strong. 
Ab-I can't believe he is 6 months already. It goes by so fast. 
Hi to all the other ladies! 
Mommy-you must be on countdown. Only a few weeks left. 
Babb-how is this cycle?
Less than 5hrs until my scan. Trying to remain calm and not think about it. Lol


----------



## Mommy_DK

Hi ladies!!!!!!! I did a quick catch up on most of everyone I think and I'm so happy for all of you !

Mrs- <3 tears were starting to fill my eyes reading about little miss Bristol. I'm beyond relieved and happy for you and hub, she is just beautiful. I'm sorry the delivery was scary but I know every little heart renching second was worth it. Are you breastfeeding? My 2 cry babies were picky about their formula after I stopped breast feeding and they cried for hours, turned out to be the formula

Ready- !!!! So so happy for you , those test are definitely showing a sticky bean!!! Keep us posted on your scan and don't stress !


Ren- I'm looking forward to your August rainbow! Is there anything you have to do to prepare? 

Bab- I know the situation with dh and crazy ex was a while ago and I'm late but I know exactly how you feel. I was really upset when I found out that my dhs mother kept in touch with his stalker ex and I went OFF on her and dh. I wish I would have been a little more patient and not let her get the best of me but I become so crazy and protective, I should have just laughed it off because he wasn't really paying her any mind and she already looked stupid trying to spark something with an ex from 10 yrs ago and communicating with his family is just stupid and desperate. So wih the remainders of his crazy exes I just laugh and remind myself that they don't stand a chance.... He moved on for a reason and love me and his kids wayyy too much to entertain their foolishness. I hope the native chick doesn't start some lifetime crazy stalker crap, that would be bizarre 

Ab- how is the LO? Has he started crawling yet?

It's been a little hectic lately trying to get everything set up for baby , but still trying to have an awesome summer with the kids! we're pretty much done setting up and have just about everything we need for her now. The baby is doing well and so am I , I dialated 1/2 cm and have been getting contractions on and off for the past 2 weeks but I'm not due until September 7. The craziest part of the pregnancy so far has been finding a dr and hospital I'm comfortable delivering with. The dr I switched over too in he beginning was horrible and so was the labor and delivery for the hospital. So I'm JUST now at 32 weeks, finding a new dr and switched to a nicer , cleaner hospital. They can't see me until July 29 (my sons bday) I'll be 34 weeks. I just hope everything goes well and I have enough time to meet all of the drs at the office. Everything is just so last minute , but I'm giving it to God!


----------



## Renaendel

Hi mommy, it is great to to hear you and the baby are well. Your baby weight will fall off just like that. Gross that the first hospital you were looking at was dirty. I didnt realize how lucky I was to have a nice clean facility near by.


----------



## BABTTC123

Mrs- she is such an angel!!!! I'm so jealous!! Lol 

Ready- let us know how your ultrasound went! I have everything crossed for you!!!

Ren- I hope to heaven that next month you will be sharing your bfp news with us ^_^ I am getting impatient and want to see your future baby dang it! Lol

Mommy- thank goodness you found a new doctor and hospital! I am happy to hear that your little one is doing amazing :3 
She seems to be wanting to come out and meet you already huh? Lol 
As for hubby ex drama stuff. Yeah she hasn't said anything since then lol I posted a bunch of vague stuff on Facebook that only her and her spies (which I had a few on my friends list) would be able to see and since then she hasn't said crap about us. I think people are seeing that she is crazy :S 
she seriously has a pic of her leg laid down and stretched out next to some guys hairy leg who is in a standing position with a comment saying "thank you" 
it is such a weird pic and I didn't bother with figuring out why she would take it until it randomly dawned on me that she was sucking the guys dick as a "Thank you" to him xD 
How trashy can you get?????

Anyways.. that's my last rant about psycho bitch. 

So today is O day for me!!! 
Used preseed and dtd! ^_^
Going to keep dtd until Sunday and then I will obsess over every little symptom, of course! Haha

I'm really hoping this become mg rainbow! I am loving my new job, have very few stress triggers and it just feels like it will be!! 
Please keep all your fingers and toes crossed for me!!!


----------



## BABTTC123

Oh, I forgot to share that my kittens went to the rescue finally to be spayed/neutered and prepped for adoption... I'm heart broken :'( haha
oh well. Some day I will foster another litter.


----------



## Renaendel

Mommy, oops forgot your answer. Yes we are doing a lot in the background. We meet with the genetic counselor here on Friday. We got our results back. Hubbs has MTHFR. It shouldn't *knock on wood* postpone anything. We will find out more about the disease then. I am taking lots of suppliments daily. We have our paperwork ready to sign and take in. I took care of the courthouse so I won't get called for jury duty in the middle of stims. I call when my period hits in a few weeks then I am on birthcontrol, no more periods til stimulation drugs, 1-3 shots per day,start at the end of Aug.

Babbs: here are our babies, well supposedly. This is a morph of the two of us. The girl looks just like my moms mom and the boy looks just like Dh's brother when he was a kid. I would cry right now with joy if that little girl walked into my like right now.


Spoiler
https://www.morphthing.com/baby/213...mage-jpg?key=da6d32e1a5b027e2061b46b5e563ed1f
https://www.morphthing.com/showimage/5/da6d32e1a5b027e2061b46b5e563ed1f/0/21342316/Baby-of-image-jpg-and-image-jpg.jpeg
Girl

https://www.morphthing.com/baby/213...mage-jpg?key=c466706e68123cad9f5c8396cc6798bd
https://www.morphthing.com/showimage/5/c466706e68123cad9f5c8396cc6798bd/0/21342410/Baby-of-image-jpg-and-image-jpg.jpeg
Boy


----------



## BABTTC123

Aww! They will be adorable!!!
Did you just morph a pic of yourself and your hubby on a website?


----------



## Renaendel

Yes, it was a picture from a party a few years ago. They used to let you do it on morphthing.com. It doesn't work from my iPad anymore but maybe a computer? I think you can still see what celebrity babies look like even if you can't upload your own anymore.


----------



## BABTTC123

Well I am 2 dpo now! 
Had 2 days of + opk's and even today's test was pretty darn strong! I felt myself ovulate on the right the first couple of days and then today I have been ovulating on the left, or at least that is how it feels.
I've been very nauseas today and have had terrible insomnia :S 
Headache as well! Ugh... 
hopefully these are good signs and that we catch an egg or 2 ;) 
How is everyone doing?

Is Ren and I the only people still ttc on this forum? Lol where are all the other ladies??


----------



## ab75

Lovely pics Ren. "Your little girl" is gorgeous!! Can't wait until you are posting baby pics :hugs:

No mommy,not crawling yet,but not far away 

Good luck bab.
How is everyone ?

How was your scan Ready?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Babb-I have everything crossed for you! GL girl
Ren-cute pics. It will be interesting to see how close it is to the real deal. 
Mommy-so close...yet so far lol. The last few weeks seems to go the slowest. I hope all goes quickly and smoothly. 
Afm-i had a scan on Tues which showed everything but hb. I went back yesterday and still no hb. They want me to come back for another but I know nothing positive will come from it. The last mmc I had a feeling from the beginning that something was off but this one not at all. I've had nausea/heaving, sore boobs, exhaustion, headaches...it just sucks! I don't know if I can keep doing this. I'm going to see if they can do some testing to see what is up. I don't want to go through some long, drawn out process so I'm 40 by the time I have another. We have had multiple friends and family announce their pregnancies/give birth in the past 2 yrs and its getting to hard to stay positive. Just feeling deflated right now.


----------



## BABTTC123

Ready- I hope that they just weren't able to get a good enough angle to hear it!
Did they say what you were measuring? Could it be possible that you are a week behind what you thought?
Because it isn't uncommon for there to be no heart beat around 6 weeks. Especially before that. 
I am praying that this is the case for you and that the baby is going to be just fine!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab-I wish that were the case but tues showed a fetal pole (didn't tell me what it was dating) and 4 days later showing a fetal pole measuring 6 weeks. We dtd(june 8)only once the wk of ov(approx June 12/13) which would make my dates pretty accurate unless I implanted really late but I got a 2-3 on a digi June 26. My hcg rose properly based on tests and 3+ July 1st. It would be a miracle if there was a hb my next scan on Thursday.


----------



## ab75

Got everything crossed that you see a heartbeat Ready xx


----------



## BABTTC123

It's definitely possible you implanted late. I have heard that it can occur as early as 3 dpo (very rare) and as late as 14+ dpo. So I'm still hoping that you see a very healthy heart beat at your next scan!!
Are the tracking hcg?

Afm- I am only 5 dpo today and last night (HA! it is still night for me.) I had really strong af like cramps!! It only last for about 15 minutes and went away. 
Definitely wasn't gas as it was up front. I am really hoping this was a super early implantation!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab-I have everything crossed!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I had a call from my mw today and said scan on tues measured fetal pole at 5 wks 4 days and sat was 6 wks 1 day. She said it doesn't look great but if I'm behind a bit on my dates and fetal pole size is right that could explain why there is no hb. She wants me to do bloodwork today and wed to see what my hcg is at and if its rising or decreasing. We shall see what happens.


----------



## ab75

Good luck Ready!!! :hugs:


----------



## Renaendel

Ohh ready, I hope you are just measuring behind. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ready-prayers that you are just behind and everything is ok!! Hugs girly!! 
Bab- hope this is it for you, keeping you in my thoughts and prayers!! 
Ren-glad all the testing came back ok, hope what hubby has is nbd. I can't wait to see you baby(Ies) in June!!! 
Mommy-hope you like this new dr and hope your contractions don't get too bad and little one stays in there for a little while longer!!
Ab-how r u and Frazier doing? 
Arm-Bristol has acid reflux, crying has gotten worse, up every hour but we got rd today and should see some relief within the next 5-7 days. I'm exhausted. But I do love my sweet baby girl!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Here are some more pics
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mrs. Burch

My girl
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mrs. Burch

With her zebra
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mrs. Burch

My firecracker
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ab75

Gorgeous pics of Bristol!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

She is super cute!


----------



## BABTTC123

She is adorable Mrs!! I love the pics ^_^


----------



## Smommy013

Hey ladies! I hope yall are doing well.

I will take the bar exam on tuesday and wednsday so I have been studying my butt off.

Ready, i have my fingers and legs and everything crossed for you girl!

Scarlett is 6 months old and growing like a weed. She is enjoying baby food on occasion and think she deserves big people food (she doesnt get it though).

I start work on August 3, so hopefully I can log into baby and bump more!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hi smommy! GL on the bar. I can't believe she is 6 months already. Time flies!! Thanks for the support. My mw wanted to chk my hcg levels (not sure why as an u/s is way more telling now than bw) and yesterday's came back at over 104 000. I had more taken today and tomorrow I have my follow up scan. I'm scared to have hope only to be disappointed but it is there hiding behind my calmness.


----------



## Renaendel

She is beautiful mrs.burch!
Still thinking of you and your little one Ready.
Good luck on the Bar smommy. I know you have been studying for that since you joined us here.


----------



## Mommy_DK

Hey ladies! 

Smommy- My husband just took his, I hope you get the scores you need!! 

Ready- Their prob just being cautious , have they done a Sono yet?! Keep us posted, I'm sure everything will go just fine 

Mrs- She is soo adorable! So tiny and She's so perfect , how is she doing? Are feedings and everything going ok? 


I have symptoms of ICP so I'm a little nervous. I haven't even been in to see my new OB yet and I'm due in 5 weeks. I've been itchy all over my feet and legs and I've had a loss of appetite lately and when I googled these ICP was all that kept popping up. It can be very dangerous so I'm hoping it's just normal 3rd trimester irritation due to hormone levels rising. 

How's everyone else coming along ? Any updates ?


----------



## BABTTC123

Mommy- what is ICP? 
I hope it isn't serious!! HAve you seen your new doctor yet? 

Afm- had a beta hcg and progesterone draw on Monday. Still no +hpt here at home but my doctor wants to catch a pregnancy as soon as possible. I got a voicemail today of her saying that she is starting me on 400 mg of prometrium right away. She said my progesterone was 7.75 which would be low if I was pregnant but if I was ending my luteal phase it would be perfect, so I am assuming that they detected hcg. She just didn't want to be "too specific" on a voicemail and didn't tell me. Instead she said to repeat my both blood tests next week. 
If I am pregnant I am not too excited at all. I don't feel pregnant and I think that the dropping progesterone indicates a chemical pregnancy. 
Just thought I would update everyone. I won't start getting excited until I see the baby AND hear it's heartbeat.


----------



## Smommy013

Thank for the support you guys! GL to your husband Mommy-- we now wait for scores! no fun!

I will find out October 9th


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ready are you ok??!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hi Mrs- I'm ok. Nothing has happened yet. A nurse friend of mine told me to hold off on the d and c and see if my body would miscarry naturally. I told dh I wasn't ttc again until we both have had testing done. I can't go through this again. 
How is Bristol?


----------



## ab75

:hugs: ready :hugs:


----------



## BABTTC123

I'm so sorry ready :( 
:hugs: 
I agree that at this point you both should get some genetic screening done. Maybe the problem is lying in his swimmers health as well? 
Would he consider changing his life style choices temporarily until you fall pregnant with a viable pregnancy? 
I finally convinced my hubby to lay off smoking pot, as much at least, and he has been doing a pretty good job recently.
I hope that everything will work out for you very soon!


Afm- cd 17 and now 1 dpo. Didn't take clomid this cycle partly because I didn't feel up to it and also because my bills and getting hubbies truck tires were priority. 
Surprised that I even ovulated and that it happened so early. 
We have only bd 3 times total this cycle, once being today. The first two times were around cd 10 so I know that those won't count towards this.. Hubby had to force himself to get in the mood today. Last night before I left for work j tried to get him to bd after I got my +opk but he wasn't in the mood, as is usual around ovulation day. 
I got pretty upset and left for work emotional. I'm sure it made him feel bad and honestly as mean as this might be, I feel like he needed to feel bad.. I have always catered to how he feels and locked away my emotions when it comes to this and it was about time that he seen how it makes me feel. 
Anyways... I am hoping to get a few more days worth of bd in and then I will let him have his break. Fx that he can manage it!


----------



## Smommy013

Im so sorry ready. I know this is so had for you. I couldnt imagine


----------



## Renaendel

So, so sorry ready. :hugs: genetic testing sounds like a great idea. It really helps. My DH is already much healthier now we are treating what we found.

Babbs, sorry I didn't get up to see you. The wedding was a whirlwind. It is just nice to be home.

I paid my first 7k to IVF this morning and I am waiting on the call for my meds.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hi ladies!
Mommy-im assuming you have had your baby girl? How are things?
Babb-where r u with ttc?
Ren-i was on your journal and got caught up with you. I can't wait for Sept! 
Mrs, smommy, ab-how are your sweet babies?
Afm-I started spotting 2 days ago with mild cramping. Today I started gushing blood and clots and had to be rushed to the hospital via ambulance. Blood pressure dropped, hemoglobin low and finally emergency d&c some as the bleeding was really heavy and wouldn't stop. They sent me home but I'm on bed rest and if i feel the least bit poorly I'm to go back for my hemoglobin to be rechecked. I'm was on the low side after surgery and Dr suspects i may drop again which means transfusion which I'm not crazy about! 
I asked him about follow up and testing and he said he thought since i have two live births I would be wasting my time. He was kind about it and said at this point it probably has more to do with my age (37) then anything. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Renaendel

I mean there are a few schools of thought here. Yes it could be age, but most of us (36 myself) should still have plenty of good eggs. We are looking at maybe 25-35% bad egg rates not much higher than everyone else. So it is possible you got unlucky twice but you are by no means old, especially looking at the ivf ladies I have been following with successful live births. We are spring chickens in comparison.

The first test for that stuff is a simple ultrasound and blood test. It isn't expensive. They need to do an antral follicle count, and test your AMH and FSH. This can give you and your doctor an idea of how old your body thinks it is.

Then there are supplements. I took Ubiquinol 300mg a day, EPA fish oil and freeze dried acai berry for the last three months. I would recommend the book "It starts with the Egg". It has helped many women.

Your eggs may be great but the genetic material inside your husbands sperm may be damaged. I kind of hate when doctors use the old egg comment when it takes two to tango. It is like the Middle Ages when they always declared a woman barren, when it was the husbands fault 50% of the time. /rant. :haha:

If you decide to do more testing look at having genetic screening done through 23andMe or Counsyl. If you are both carriers if a genetic disease, then 1 in 4 of your kids will have it. Maybe the 1 in 4 happened to you twice in a row. 23andMe does require you enter your data into another site like gene genie to decode it.

Finally there is the more comprehensive immune rejection testing. Maybe do some looking into DQAlpha matching. 

Feel better, rest up. It sounds like a terrifying night and I am so glad you made it to the hospital in time.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I knew you would have lots of knowledge on this Ren. I have been told by 2 obs that my eggs are old and it pisses me off. I'm in Canada so a lot of the testing is covered. I think the more intensive it gets it costs money. 
I will request testing and we will start with the semen analysis and karyotyoing (?)


----------



## BABTTC123

Ready- I Hope that you don't have to go back for the transfusion. I'm sorry that this is giving you such grief... Get plenty of rest and keep us posted! And Ren has a ton of good info that I'm sure will help you along in figuring out what is going on! 
Hopefully she is right that these are just some bad eggs happening in a row and that the healthy one is on its way! You should ask your doctor if there is anything you can do or take to help keep the baby healthy if you choose to ttc again or happen to conceive on accident. 
I'm praying for you <3

Ren- it is almost IVF time! How are you feeling? What's the news on that?

Afm- 10 dpo here. I had symptoms thanks to the progesterone supplements but they have stopped. I've had all bfn's even with frer. I'm not very hopeful. I haven't taken any today though. I'm too afraid to because I broke down sobbing yesterday. 
I'm considering building/making a couple stuffed animals to remember my two lost babies by and to cuddle. I needed that so much yesterday and now I'm bent on making it happen.

I hope everyone else is doing good and that their babies aren't giving them too much trouble


----------



## ab75

:hugs: Ready.
I agree with Ren that it is probably "bad luck". I turned 40 in june so had Zoe one week from my 36th, Zara when I was 37 and Frazer when I was 39. 3 losses at 20/21, 1 loss at 34 and one loss at 39 and was told all were "bad luck" ( I hate that phrase)
Ren knows more info than me, her advice sounds good, as always.

Rest up and take care of yourself xxx


----------



## Renaendel

Karyotyping is the more involved version of the 23andme or Counsyl genetic testing. Our Counsyl test just does a scan of the chromosomes and flags if it finds a sequence that matches a known disease. 23andme has a slightly more detailed scan but still just checks whole genes.

karyotyping looks at the details inside the chromosomes too. It can find things like balanced translocations. Unless you have amazing insurance in the States, karyotyping runs us 1,000$ or more, I think that is why most of us do the 99$ options and only do karyotyping in repeat 8-12 miscarriage situations. I am not sure how it would work for you.

Babbs, I am sitting here stalking the FedEx truck waiting for my meds to arrive this morning.:). Yay!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab-I hope you get your rainbow soon. Have you had any testing done? I think the stuffy idea is fantastic! Talk to your "soul babies". 
Ren-Im sure you are just buzzing waiting for ivf to start. I know my gf that had been trying for over 10 yrs was excited and nervous all at the same time. We just had her shower and she is due in 7 wks. She is ecstatic! I can't wait for that to happen to you. 
Ab-thanks for the support and giving me your experiences. I know I'm not too old but the drs want to use that as the excuse. The more I read the more I realize that over 40 is more of a concern. I also know I'm not done ttc. 
I ended up going back to the hospital today as I was having shortness of breath, weak and shaky. Hemoglobin is about the same and dr offered me a transfusion but I declined. I'm opting for rest and hoping that if I pump up the iron and nutrient rich foods I will repair naturally. As much as I want another baby I think we need to do some testing and I def need to get my body back to a safe zone.


----------



## persephone13

I've been out of it for so long but I just wanted to pop in and say hello and send big hugs to all you lovelies. I'm so sorry to hear about your recent loss, Ready. I can't even begin to imagine how you're feeling but I'm thinking of you. &#55357;&#56471;


----------



## Smommy013

Ready- Scarlett is doing good. How are you doing?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Omg Perse you are so close! So happy for you. Can't wait to hear all about it. 
Smommy-im doing ok. Im feeling better than last week but still so drained. The dr said it will take about 10 days to feel a bit more normal. Emotionally I'm maybe not as good but after so many losses my coping is better. I really want another and this loss has solidified this for me. My family think I'm crazy as last wks events were scary for everyone. Dh and I haven't talked about it too much but he's being a little over protective. My mw suggested taking progesterone next time I get pg but I would rather see if there is an actual issue or if its just bad luck. She also said she thinks it age and says getting pg isnt an issue it's staying pg. But staying pg isn't an issue its the baby staying alive that is. I don't know what to think. I really don't want to go through any more losses and def don't want any more surgeries.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hey gals! Sorry I haven't been on, we have been super busy! 

Ready-Oh my girl, you have been through so very much. I hope you are feeling better now. Have you had any testing done yet? Have you been back to the dr how are your hemoglobin levels? I hope you are back to normal. 

Babb-Did you make your babies? That is a great idea, love it! Did you do clomid this cycle?

Ren-When do you start ivf? I know you said you were waiting for your meds, have they done anything else yet?

Ab-How big is Frazier now? How are you doing?

Perse-Have you had that baby yet?

Mommy-How are you? I am sure your little one is here, how is she doing?

Smommy-two more weeks and you will have the results from your bar!!! 

AFM-Bristol is keeping me busy, I only work Monday, Wednesday and Friday and am home the rest of the days, which I love! She is getting big, 11lbs now! She will be 3 months old tomorrow! Crazy how time flies. She is sitting in her bumbo seat and starting to roll over! We have a lot of fun! Hope you all are doing well and sorry I haven't been on. Much love girls!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

This was taken on Friday!
 



Attached Files:







bristol.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Renaendel

Cute, she is just adorable p!!!!

Ivf is done! And I am officially Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise. We transferred these cute little ones on Monday. I'll know sometime next week if they stuck or not.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Omg Mrs...she is soo freakin cute! I'm glad you don't have to work full time. I don't know how you US ladies do it (other than having no choice).
Ren-I'm oh so excited to see these eggies have attached and you tell us u have two bubs in there.


----------



## ab75

Bristol is cute.

Ren I've got everything crossed for you 

How is everyone else?

Frazer is pulling himself up on the furniture,crawling backwards and trying to stand up himself. The girls are both nursery in the mornings,they love it and it gives me time with Frazer xx


----------



## persephone13

Mrs - such a cutie!!!
Ren - woohoo!! I've got my fingers crossed for you!

AFM...I'm still pregnant. Due date was Tuesday. The baby is head down but posterior and has not dropped at all, she is apparently "floating". I had an internal check yesterday and my cervix was so high she could barely find it. Eventually she did and about two hours after the appt I had contractions for 3 hours at about 5-7 minutes apart. I fell asleep so they must have stopped since I don't have any now. If I'm not engaged by Friday then I'll be induced on the 29th or 30th because the longer I wait the bigger the baby gets and I risk no vaginal birth at all. Eitger way, it probably means no water birth for me. My MW is really not very helpful and feels like she's basically just given up on me. :cry:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ab-he will be walking in no time!
Peres-red raspberry leaf tea and acupuncture points. I know there are 101 things that people say to do, these are 2 things the doula told me. I hope it all goes quickly...can't wait to hear the news.
Afm-just waiting on af.


----------



## BABTTC123

Mrs- she is too adorable <3 thank you for sharing her pics!!

Ren- when do you find out if those babies implant???

Ab- he doesn't seem like he is 8 months already!! It feels like just a couple months ago that you gave birth to him :3 

Pers- I'm sorry that you mw isn't being very helpful :hugs: I hope that everything works out and that you get to do water birth! Though I've been told by many mothers that you can HOPE everything falls into your plans, but ultimately it is up to the baby xD 

Ready- I am right there with you on waiting for af. 
Didn't ovulate so idk when af will arrive. But I have been getting cramps off and on. I am only on cd 25 so af won't even show until cd 32 at the soonest. 
I won't be able to afford clomid for a while so I'm just patiently waiting for my husband to find a new ad better job.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab-how do you know you didn't ov?
Afm-I took a test cuz I wasn't sure when af would be here and got this.
 



Attached Files:







20150927_071459-1.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## BABTTC123

Congrats Ready!!! I am praying so hard that this one sticks!!!!

And because I was tracking for it.. I had ewcm and other symptoms of ovulation but no +opk. It was only starting to get dark at the time I should have ovulated and then went right back to being light. I kept tracking for a few days after and got nothing. 
I went ahead and tested with hpt yesterday and got a negative. I will wait until the 3rd before I test again.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab-are there are any natural ways to encourage ov? Sorry if thats a stupid question but I'm not well versed on ov issues.


----------



## BABTTC123

There are some that can help, like raspberry leaf vitamins or tea and spear mint tea. I can't think of the others right now but I had found a list of things to help increase fertility. Doesn't guarantee you will ovulate though and since I have pcos I need help from meds. 
I can control my diet, try harder to lose weight and hope that works.. but idk. I'm sort of done trying too hard. I'm exhausted lol 
Its conflicting because I want to keep trying but I want to give up and just maybe focus on what I would like to do with my husband, like where we want to visit. Plan vacations. But whenever I see a baby or have a friend announce that they fell pregnant again without trying, I get baby fever again. So idk.
I'm sort of patiently awaiting the end of this month and see how I feel next month.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab-it is all so very frustrating! Have you seen/read Making Babies or makingbabiesprogram.com? When you feel like devoting time and energy again to ttc it really is worth your while to check out. For the most part Chinese people don't experience the fertility issues that we do and a lot of that has to do with what we put in to our bodies. They don't experience pms and treat their bodies like temples as opposed to trash cans like the Western world does. 
Afm-I can get pg no problem but seem to have an issue with the embryo developing. I took another frer this am ans line hasnt progressed. I've been pg enough and poas many times to know that the tests don't tell all but I can't help but feel this may be another unsuccessful pg. The last one my hcg increased at a great rate and tests were awesome but it still didn't mean the pg was viable. It's all very exhausting.


----------



## BABTTC123

Are you going to force your doctor to everything in his/her power to help this baby?
I would be looking into what can be done to prevent another miscarriage. They need to get on top of that asap! 
Don't let them push you aside and say that it's fine.


----------



## Renaendel

Ready, you are in Canada right? I think it might be time to get referred to a Reproductive Immunologist. I don't remember which Provence you are in but their specialty is solving exactly what you are facing. I know there is one around Calgary and one in Toronto. They are different from reproductive endocrinologists since they typicially see women who have had multiple unexplained recurrent losses. It is completely possible that something changed after your successful birth that is causing it. Even if you don't think you have an autoimmune, their specialty is recurrent miscarriage that no one else can solve. I can't imagine how hard this is on you and I hope you can find answers soon.

Babs, ttc is so exhausting. We have taken a few breaks in the journey and they are nice. Good idea setting a time goal for yourself and making a decision then.

Afm- my trigger may have dropped out of my system. I was really depressed yesterday and that normally happens when my hcg drops to zero. Cramping and nausea tonight but that could be from the progesterone shots. Tomorrow is 12dpo, beta is Friday. Three more days for a line to show, otherwise I am on to my frosty backup.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I am just east of Toronto so I am going to get things started. My dr is off until Mon of course but I will ask for the referral and get started on that road. I asked the mw to do serial blood work so I went in today and will again fri. 
Ren I so hope this is your rainbow and if it's not how long do you wait for the frostie? My heart goes out to you, I just can't imagine the struggle within you right now. 
Bab-I hope your body starts cooperating! Hugs


----------



## Renaendel

https://www.lifequestivf.com/carl-a-laskin-md-frcpc.html

This is the doctor I was thinking of Ready. Good luck and I hope you can get in for a consult. I am considering getting my passport to drive up to the guy in Calgary if my next IVF fails. 

I will be using my frosty in November. My clinic only does ivf every other month so I have to wait... At least September is almost over. 12dpo and bfn. I know I am out and it isn't "too early". Only five out of the thousands of ivf charts in fertility friend have a positive test after receiving a negative at 12dpo. 1:1000 odds just don't seem very good odds to me. And let's be honest when medical things are going on the odds are never in my favor. Just trying to get on with my life and prepare for November.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I wish things were different this first go Ren. People try to boost you up by telling you they knew someone that knew someone that didn't get their bfp until later or whatever the story may be. I think you know your body and would know if you were pg. I do believe ypur journey has the outcome you are hoping for I just hope it happens really soon. Hugs lady!
I will check out the dr and bring the info with me when I go. 
I am obsessing about lines right now which after 6 losses I should know to stop and see what happens. Time just doesn't move in these situations.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ready-I sure hope this is it! Glad you are doing bloods and doing what you need to for yourself! Fx and big hugs!!!

Ren-I am sorry, I agree with Ready, you know your body best! I know you have a positive outcome in the end of all of this! Ready for November for you!

Bab-ttc is super hard and frustrating. We took a few breaks too, it was too stressful for me, I had to start seeing a counselor because my hair started falling out because of the extreme stress. You will figure out what you need to do for you. I hope it all works out for you! 

Ab-Frazer is almost walking??!!! WHAT??!!! ;) I can't believe it! Glad you get sometime alone with him, that is great!


----------



## Smommy013

Hey ladies! 

Ren- i hope things are getting brighter for you! And soon!

Ready- you went through hell but I hope this is your rainbow!!

Babs- how are things going for you? Go with the baby fever!! 

Scarlett is getting big. Getting close to 9 months. She says momma. And talks a lot just only she understands. Trying to pull up but just not there yet.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Smommy-if Scarlett is anything like dd she won't stop talking lol. Dd started with several words at 9 months and has continued on where now I think she is 2 going on 25! I love the stage Scarlett is at. It's all so fun and new. 
Afm-hcg is back at 96. So it's low but we will see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hcg is in:
Wed= 96
Today (fri)= 200 (at most 19dpo but more likely 16/17 dpo)
Increased 108% in 45 hrs which is spot on but It is low. I don't know what to think. I'm going to ask for my betas to be drawn next week. 
With my dd 15dpo=57 and 17dpo=183. I have no idea where I am in my "cycle" post d and c which doesn't help.


----------



## BABTTC123

Those are good numbers ready! I have everything crossed for you <3

Smommy- that is adorable that she is already a chatter box!! Lol pretty soon you will be chasing her around the house as well!

Mrs- how are things going for you and Bristol? 

Ren- I'm sorry to hear about the eggies :( 
I hope next round is perfect! 

Afm- no af and cervix is high soft closed. Took a test a couple days ago and thought there was a faint line but I was so tired that I didn't even bother with waiting past 5 minutes. 
Came back and it looks more like an evap. 
Took another of a different brand and it didn't show anything. 
Waiting unail Wednesday before I test again.


----------



## ab75

Ready congrats I hope this is your super sticky rainbow.

Ren,sorry !! I hope your frosty in Nov implants.

Bab good luck.

Smommy glad all is well with you.

MrsB how are things with you?

afm, Frazer is crawling properly now, pulls himself up at the sofa,just doesn't know to move his feet lol. He's such a happy little boy and loves playing with his sisters xx


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab-I hope a bfp is in ur near future! What tests are u using? I find frer are the best but I hear u ladies in the states only have the new ones and they suck. We still have the old kind here. 
Ab-soon enough he will be running after his sisters! Lol time goes by so fast.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ready-any new news?! 

Bab-How about you, did you get a +?

Hope everyone else is doing good! 
Ren- Nov will come fast and those frostys will be awesome!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hi Mrs!!
No real news. I have a scan booked for Oct. 27 so until then I am trying to stay positive and excited. 
How is Bristol?


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Only two weeks away! I will have you in my thoughts and prayers, hoping that this is the one to be your rainbow. 
Baby B is doing great! These were taken Saturday and Sunday. She goes for her 4 month shots and check up on 10/20, I am not looking forward to it!:nope:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9065.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 3









IMG_9079 (1).jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Omg look at that face! She is gorgeous. I love the big smile.


----------



## persephone13

Léa is here!! She was born Sept 25th at 9:30pm weighing 8lbs, 12oz via csection as she never dropped and i dilated to 5 cm but bc my midwife was so...inexperienced... she caused my cervix to swell with her sweeps and after 22 hours of back labour i was ready to meet our baby.
 



Attached Files:







12032045_10156110727410301_6487809012261835418_n.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Perse-she is beautiful! I'm sorry the process wasn't great but glad she made it safely.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Perse-She is gorgeous!! So glad she is here and healthy!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ready-how are you doing?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hey Mrs! I am ok I guess. I started spotting brown last night so mw sent me for a scan today and I'm only dating 4wks+5 and I should be closer to 7. I have since started spotting fresh blood. 
I am going to take a break for a bit and give my body a break.


----------



## Renaendel

Ohh no ready, not again... :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Ugh, Ready Darn it! I am so very sorry! I wish there were something I could do! Hugs and love from Missouri!


----------



## ab75

perse she's gorgeous. Congratulations.
Sorry ready xx


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Thanks girls! I am having a rough day as I really thought it couldn't happen again that the odds were in my favour. I told dh I want to take a break but I really don't as I just want to be pg. 
I think I'm going to call my dr and get a referral for a reproductive immunologist like Ren suggested. I need to strengthen my body so back to eating properly and taking my supplements. There is also a chinese dr in Toronto that has a woman's health clinic that I want to see. I am still hopeful but just feeling a bit sad today. 
Ren-I have my everything crossed for you as you have had a long (and I'm sure painful) road to go down. I hope Nov is your month for miracles. 
Thanks for all of the support!


----------



## Wishing_

Hey ladies!

Very late congrats to you both, Burch and Pers!!


----------



## Wishing_

It has been a while! What have I missed?!

I'm not trying to get pregnant anymore. I'm in a new relationship and in the process of moving. Hopefully in December I'll be moving in with the new boo.

But _(because there is always a but! lol)_ my bf thinks I'm pregnant. I don't think I am. However, I will tell you why he thinks I am. I've been throwing up for 3 weeks by now. I've been having trouble keeping anything down. Even water! I've been moody and emotional. I had this discharge that's hard to explain. Especially since I've forgotten the basics... but it was white, sorta clumpy, no odor and lots of it. My lady part has been swollen for about week. My clitoris was sticking out as well. We find it impossible to bd, is it bd? It seems super tight. I have no itching or burning down there. I've been peeing a lot as well. I took a hpt sometime last week and it was a :bfn: & the last time we :sex: I noticed afterwards my discharged changed to like a lotion like...

I am a hot mess. This message is a hot mess. I feel like I'm new to this. :dohh::nope:

Oh and I should be expecting my AF on Monday. I made an apointment to my gyn for this Friday.


----------



## Renaendel

The gyn sounds like a great idea wishing. Who knows what is going on there.

Ready, I am so happy you are getting help from a miscarriage specialist. I wish there was an RI closer to my home. Chicago is the closest for me.

It sounds like my husband is done trying after this egg. Too hard for him emotionally. I don't know what we'll do from there if this doesn't work.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Wishing-I say gyn is ur best bet. Congrats on the new man. 
Ren-I understand how ur dh feels but it needs to be a mutual decision. How do u feel about it?
I spoke with my mw today and she is sending. Referral through to a ob-gyn so I can get on the road to figuring out what is going on. Today I am quite achey and crampy. I'm ready for it to be done.


----------



## Renaendel

Ready, we are going to have a good sit down and hash things out from both sides perspectives. I have to say this about my husband. He is 100% dedicated to making sure the marriage is an equal partnership and I love him for it. He is an amazing guy. I am so lucky, I just wish I would have a family with him you know?

I am glad you are getting help. I don't know how it is in Canada but OBs in the United States have zero recurrent miscarriage training. Their focus is on vaginal exams and births of 100% healthy pregnancies. Maybe it is a pride thing but a lot of them won't admit they don't know how to fix us. That is why it is so critical (here at least) to get to an RE and RI, not an OB. I pray that you get get someone willing to run the right tests or refer you further up the chain.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ren that is great that he is fantastic. I wasn't saying otherwise I have seen relationships suffer through fertility issues. As long as you 2 are on the same page you are good. It's strange but dh and I have gotten stronger through each loss. He is feeling quite bad for me right considering the physical side of things that my body has endured this year. I told him I need to take a break and see a specialist which he is on board for. 
I just booked an appt for next Thurs so at least I can vet the ball rolling. I need to get informed about what to ask for so there are no delays. Dh and I are going to have to be careful when we dtd so we don't get pg before testing is complete. Mw thinks I need progesterone but wouldn't I have noticed an issue during reg cycles of af?


----------



## Renaendel

You wouldn't necessarily notice much of a difference if your progesterone is a little low. They have to run blood tests to know for sure. Do you want me to list the recurrent loss labs that is the standard to run in these situations?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I would greatly appreciate it if you would. Thank you!


----------



## Renaendel

Day 3 estrogen
Day 21 progesterone
Annual Thyroid Draw
Vitamin D-critical
Iron
Iga-ttg
ANA
AMH

Saline sonohystogram to check for uterine abnormalities like polyps. Some specialised offices can check the blood flow inside the reproductive organs to see if lack of adequate blood flow is causing miscarriages. This can be solved by blood thinners like lovenox or baby asprin. Other offices will recommend a hysterosalpingogram(hsg).

Uterine biopsy- this will check if your lining is in phase with your cycle. They can also check for an excess of nk cells. Sometimes the act of the biopsy is enough to get the uterus to redo the lining in a proper manner.

Karyotyping

DQalpha testing and HLA testing for both of you to find underlying autoimmune issues that cause secondary infertility and recurrent miscarriage.

Here are more blood tests from the New York RI. If I had a lot of money, he is who I would choose to go to next because he works with my AI.
https://www.preventmiscarriage.com/Our-Diagnostic-Testing-Panel.aspx


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Renaendel said:


> Day 3 estrogen
> Day 21 progesterone
> Annual Thyroid Draw
> Vitamin D-critical
> Iron
> Iga-ttg
> ANA
> AMH
> 
> Saline sonohystogram to check for uterine abnormalities like polyps. Some specialised offices can check the blood flow inside the reproductive organs to see if lack of adequate blood flow is causing miscarriages. This can be solved by blood thinners like lovenox or baby asprin. Other offices will recommend a hysterosalpingogram(hsg).
> 
> Uterine biopsy- this will check if your lining is in phase with your cycle. They can also check for an excess of nk cells. Sometimes the act of the biopsy is enough to get the uterus to redo the lining in a proper manner.
> 
> Karyotyping
> 
> DQalpha testing and HLA testing for both of you to find underlying autoimmune issues that cause secondary infertility and recurrent miscarriage.
> 
> Here are more blood tests from the New York RI. If I had a lot of money, he is who I would choose to go to next because he works with my AI.
> https://www.preventmiscarriage.com/Our-Diagnostic-Testing-Panel.aspx

Ren thanks so much for all of this. My biggest problem will be patience and making myself wtt. I hope my dr. Works quickly. The RI (carl laskin) will only see you after all normal testing has been done and comes back inconclusive. 
How long would you say all of this testing takes?


----------



## Renaendel

The review cn be up to 6weeks after testing. Most of the blood tests can be done at any time. Estrogen, fsh, and AMH have to be done in the first 3 days of your cycle. Progesterone must be done 7 days after ovulation. So expect those to take a full cycle. Hsg and saline sonohystogram can be scheduled the same time. Some of it depends on the center. I found out pretty soon after each step what was up but the steps took a few months.

I have also heard very very good things about Dr Virro at Markham Fertility. That might be an even better option. It seems like their testing may be more extensive and their customer service a bit better.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

That is good to know. I will look in to him and that clinic. I want to be as informed as possible next week with a plan to give to the ob-gyn so there are few to no delays. Thanks so much for all of the info. 
You are in my prayers and thoughts as you start a new cycle of ivf.


----------



## BABTTC123

Ready- my gut is in knots about hearing this again :( I'm so sorry. 
Thank you Ren for helping out and providing so much info for her! Hopefully you can get some answers soon and get onto preparing your body for a little one to grow. 

Pers- she is adorable! Congrats!

Afm- I've been busy learning a new position in my department at work. They liked me so much that they decided that they wanted me to become their new employee banker! So far it has been great, but I'm still nervous I will mess up :S 
My husband got a new job at my work as well as a security guard and will be starting this Tuesday so we will no longer be struggling for cash after that! Thank God!
As for ttc aspect, still no af and it has been almost 2 months. Bfn'S all around me so I know it is pcos. 
I think I have cysts again because yesterday I had some crippling cramps that had me curled up on the floor. 
I keep having false pregnancy symptoms as well which is like salt being rubbed in my very open wound. I will get randomly nauseas, head aches, dizzy, moody, spasms in my uterus etc... 
It's rather irritating. 
I've been really lazy about seeing my doctor because I'm not sure what she could actually do about all of this. I think it's pretty pointless to go to an appointment and wait for her to say that she could just put me on metformin again and prescribe me clomid if I wanted to keep trying. 
I'm seriously worn out. 
Idk if any of you believe in how tarot cards work, but I decided to do a reading and basically the cards were saying to focus on my job and home life and that I needed to stop obsessing over what I want, aka a baby.. 

Anyways, that's basically what's going on.
Oh and I just gave back my second foster litter to kitten rescue and they gave me 4 more to take care of for a couple of weeks! One is sooo tiny and skinny! Her whole litter had died before she was found :'(
A different one was caught as a feral and he is still very skittish. He doesn't like being held or touched so I've been working on getting him to at least let me pet him without him pulling away. He so far is fine with eating soft food out of my hands so that's good!
The other two are siblings from an inbred litter. One is SO ADORABLE! She has a slightly short tail that has knots in it and is very stout. It's sad that she is inbred but she has an amazing personality! Her sister is pretty much normal looking lol


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hope all you sweet girls are doing well. Have a wonderful Thanksgiving and try not to eat too much, who am I kidding, stuff yourself till you can't handle it!! ;)


----------



## BABTTC123

How is everyone doing? 
This thread has gone silent and it makes me sad :(


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hey bab! I'm still around but I think the "mommies" of the group probably just got busy with their little ones. How are you?
I am ntnp. I have an appt with a specialist in Jan to get some testing done and see what is happening with my body. I have also changed some supplements, cut stuff from my diet, exercise regularly and see a practitioner that is helping me on my path of ttc.


----------



## BABTTC123

Probably lol I was thinking that was why, but it happens to so many threads that I join :( 
I still want baby updates!

I'm glad that you are getting things looked at soon! 
I don't have the money to go to a specialist at this time. We have to worry about getting squatters out of my husband and his sisters house that they inherited. Then we have to fix it up so that we can move into it. 
So a lot on our plate there.. 

As for the ttc area of life, we are mostly ntnp. I still try to have us bd when I show signs of ovulation, but I'm not trying to stress out too much about it. If I can lol 
Waiting to see if I was lucky enough to catch an egg this month and getting ready to make Christmas presents.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Luckily we have healthcare that covers most of the costs of specialists. I have Bloodwork that I need to get done that will cost $405 so it has to wait until after Christmas. I am trying to find other things to occupy my mind with as I'm sick of obsessing over every little thing ttc. 
Keep me updated on how you make out this month. 
Tell me again the issues you have with your cycle.


----------



## ab75

Hey ladies, How are you all doing ?
organised for Christmas?

Sorry to hear that you have squatters bab!!

Hope you get answers in Jan ready.

All good here. Girls are excited for Santa coming. Frazer is walking,giving kisses and cuddles,cheeky and happy. So cute :cloud9:

Hope you all have a lovely festive season xx


----------



## ab75

At toddler Christmas party


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Omg look how big he is! So cute!!


----------



## BABTTC123

Ab- oh my goodness!!! He is so big!! They grow up too fast :'( 
I love his expression about seeing Santa. He looks so mystified <3 
He is such a cutie!

Ready- I am very jealous about your health care coverage! I have to pay for anything fertility related :( 
So here's to hoping something happens on its own. 
As for my cycle issues, I have Poly cystic ovary syndrome pretty bad. My hormones are all sorts of messed up!
I need to see an endocrinologist but idk if my insurance will cover that.. after Christmas I will find out what I can do to get things sorted out. 
But basically due to my hormones being unbalanced I don't ovulate regularly or at all. I had to take Clomid to conceive my first angel and the 2nd was conceived right after I miscarried the first one. So I probably still had some clomid lingering in my system or something. 

I totally get needing a distraction. I'm currently painting presents for family members. 

Here is my favorite so far:

https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f11/baghramm/Mobile%20Uploads/20151218_032036_zpsms3dd2bm.jpg

This is really my first time painting so I'm pretty proud of the results, at least for this one!


----------



## ab75

He is growing up far too quickly.

Wow,that painting is lovely. I'd love to be able to paint like that!!
I hope you manage to sort out insurance etc to help you get your rainbow :hugs:


----------



## BABTTC123

Thank you :3 
I had a lot of fun but made myself sick from the sealer stuff. I had to call out of work tonight because it is still messing with my head and stomach :'( 

Here is another one I did:

https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f11/baghramm/Mobile%20Uploads/20151218_064810_zpsjtwht0lz.jpg


----------



## ab75

oooohh I like that one. That's my favourite I think!!


----------



## BABTTC123

It's my favorite as well :3

So I have been nauseas the past few days and decided to test, as usuall it is a bfn but I keep having vivid dreams and today I dreamt that I went back to check on one of my tests and it was positive. I assumed it was an evap but there was a little area to the right of the test that showed your estimated gestational age for how much hcg was detected in the urine and in my dream it said I was around 5 weeks along. 
Anyways, I haven't really had much symptoms other than what I thought was very slight IB, the nausea, cold like symptoms, mild cramps and occasional boob twinges. But none of these are strong enough to have me thinking I am for sure. I'm just more hopeful than anything..


----------



## ReadynWaiting

My fx'd for you!!!
You have some serious talent too Bab! Keep it up.


----------



## BABTTC123

Just waiting for af to arrive :/
Every test has been pale white. I'm bummed out.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Sorry Bab! I know the feeling and it sucks. The doula and shaman both said I need to find something else to focus on. I am now defined as "Erin who is trying to get pregnant"! I want to find myself again and think about other things. 
I think your painting can be a great outlet and creative path for you. 
I have a new career initiative that I am pursuing and therefore putting my efforts in to that. 
I hate, hate, hate when ppl say 'just relax and let it happen' or 'whatever is meant to be will be'...those are ppl that have never experienced what I/you have. I do think for me I need to change my focus and redefine myself. The past 2 years has been me ttc and experiencing loss. I'm moving on!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab-did af arrive? 
How is everyone else?
I am officially in my first tww since the last mc. It took almost 9 weeks for af to arrive. I have my appt with the specialist Jan 28 so we shall see what comes from that.


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hey gals! Hope you all had a wonderful Christmas and New Years! 

Bab- those painting are AWESOME!!!!!!!!! I hope you can get it all figured out and get your baby. Did you get the squatters out?

Ready-fingers crossed for you and hope you get some answers, soon. Not too long before you see the specialist, yay! 

We had a great Christmas, Bristol had fun eating the paper! She is 6 months old now and weighs 15lbs! She is getting big, ;( The pic of her eating her toes was this am, then New Years she decided to wake up right before midnight so we had the countdown with her and then Christmas morning.
 



Attached Files:







b toes.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 5









christmas.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 6









new years.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ReadynWaiting

She is adorable! I can't believe she is 6 months already. Time flies that's for sure.


----------



## BABTTC123

Mrs- she is adorable! And I'm with Ready, it doesn't seem like it's been 6 months already! There areally babies on here over a year old now as well! Where has the time gone???

Ready- How is your tww going? 
I am still waiting on af :/ 
I'm back on metformin, have been for a month now, and I have been eating healthier, exercising daily and drinking spearmint tea twice per day. 
I haven't lost a single pound but my muscles are toning up, the ones I can see at least lol 
I keep spotting very slightly after every workout so idk what to think of that. 
I haven't tested in a week but I highly doubt I am pg since hubby and I hadn't dtd since Christmas eve. SO if I were pregnant it would have turned positive by now. :/
I'm just going to focus on other stuff for now. 
If it happens then it happens I guess.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Have you told your dr about the spotting?
Did you ever go to the site makingbabiesprogram.com? If not, there is a quiz on there to do that will determine what you should take based on your body and fertility issues. It may be something to check out and doesn't cost you anything?? Just a suggestion. It's a very frustrating process!
I am around 5 or 6 dpo and trying not to think about things. I'm also focusing on losing weight and making my body as healthy as possible. We go to the specialist in a couple weeks so I'm kind of just waiting to see what comes from it. I'm not interest in taking anything or going down the Rd of Ivf. I just want answers so I can decide to keep ttc or call it a day!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ladies I am having a freak out! I tested positive today at 11dpo and I want to be excited but I don't want to go through another loss. Last year was filled with heartache and I'm hoping this year will be better. I feel frozen almost!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ab75

I hope this is your rainbow Ready xx


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Thanks Ab. I hate that I can't truly enjoy this! I am meeting with a fertility specialist on the 28th so I'm going to go and hopefully they can help me keep this baby. I'm also going to get my betas/progesterone checked tomorrow just to double check. 
We're your losses consecutive? Any diagnosis?
Here are my tests 2 days apart (today's with a 3 hour hold). Lines look good but hcg rise is never the issue.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Helps if I post the picture!
Top 2 are from Friday and bottom is just now.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ReadynWaiting

This is for my records so I have a place to find it if needed.
Hcg 14dpo 177
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ab75

Your lines look great!!

I had 3 consecutive losses with a previous partner in my early 20's then 1 loss with dh in my mid 30s. All tests came back clear.
Then I had Zoe and Zara then a loss before Frazer. And now I am finished. Dh has had the snip!!

I really hope that this pregnancy brings you your rainbow xx


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Thanks ab! 
I really hope this one stays with me. Depending on what happens and if we have testing done this may be our last attempt. 
My progesterone came back at 111 nmol/l?? Do you know anything about it? If it's high enough?


----------



## ab75

I don't know anything about progesterone,sorry,just what I read on here. I think it sounds good tho :thumbsup:


----------



## BABTTC123

Ready- those ate very nice lines! 
And your progesterone is beyond amazing! 
Doctors are very happy with it being 30 so I'm sure you doctor will be estatic with how high it is :)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I had the dr office call back and his assistant told me there are no true values, everyone is different!!! Wtf???? I can't wait to see the specialist cuz I have had enough of idiot doctors not knowing what they are talking about. 
Thanks Bab for letting me know that!
How are things with you?


----------



## BABTTC123

Definitely sounds like you need a new doctor.. :/ 
I'm considering looking for a new one because mine considers my cystic ovaries to be in the "normal range". Meanwhile I still deal with debilitating and random cramps (with no period) and 50+ days between periods and then when I get them they last 2+ weeks! 
I'm still bleeding quite a bit right now but since it's not a dangerous amount they are just going to ignore it and make me deal with it. 
I'm so tired of this.. 
I've been drinking spearmint tea, taking metformin, working out and eating a lot healthier yet I have no success at gaining control over my body :( 
My sister insists that I go see her doctor and I think I will. 

Anyways, other than being depressed about all of that everything is good.
My sister actually just gave birth yesterday to her second son. He is a chunky and adorable little guy :) 
He's very expressive and so calm.. I may have to offer to babysit once a week since i work graveyard, that way I can enjoy some baby time and she can get some sleep lol


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab I'm sorry your dr sucks! I can't imagine having to deal with that on a monthly basis. Have you been to see a naturopath or Chinese dr? I have lost faith in western medicine and continue to seek other avenues as I find more reason not to trust western dr. 
I would def get some nephew time in. They have a way of recharging our spirits!
I had my hcg done yesterday and it was only up to 271 from 177 two days ago. It's not looking good for this baby and I'm feeling so incredibly frustrated and sad. If there is any silver lining I go to the specialist in a week and hopefully I can get some answers!


----------



## BABTTC123

I hope that this baby is a fighter! 
You have had to deal with more than enough losses.. 
Hopefully the fertility clinic will either be able to save this little one or at least be able to solve why you have reoccurring miscarriages. 

Afm- I'm having a very long and heavy period. I'm just waiting for it to end.. 
I also just found out that an old friend since childhood, who I'm no longer friends with due to a pretty bad mess up on her end, is pregnant and due in July. To top it off she is having it with a guy she barely knows and isn't even dating. 
I have mixed emotions about her still do part of me wants to be happy for her but a bigger part of me is trying to come out and be jealous and spiteful. 
I'm not sure what to do or feel. 
But on a better note, I've got my gym membership and have been loving it! I am looking forward to getting skinny!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab-I say let whatever emotion come out that feels like it needs to. Finish it with a cry and you will probably feel better after. I feel when I have a good cry the negative feelings go away (sometimes only briefly and then another cry is needed)!
I had blood drawn again today so I should have the results later.


----------



## Smommy013

How is everyone. Ready, what did the blood say?

AB how's the baby. 

Bab- I would cry too and I agree with ready, a good cry is the best sometimes.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I ended up miscarrying again. I saw the specialist last week and left feeling disappointed and disheartened. He only wants to test egg reserves, semen and do a sonohysterogram. 
I see a naturopath wed which I'm hopeful will get to the bottom of what's happening with my body. 
How are you smommy?


----------



## Smommy013

I am so sorry for your loss ready. I hope you get some answers or something positive. I know you deserve it. 

Things are going for me. Scarlett is one and has been teething non stop for about three months. She is a very happy baby though. I am working and my husband is in school so that's been tough, but we are slowly settling in to life.


----------



## ab75

Sorry you weren't happy with the specialist Ready. Hope the naturopath helps.

Hey Smommy :hi:

Frazer is good. running around everywhere and full of cheek xx


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I can't believe these "babies" are not really babies any more. Time goes by so fast! Teething is hard if it's upsetting daily life, hopefully she gets through it soon. 
I met with the ND today and I finally feel like someone is on my side and maybe just maybe I'll get some answers.


----------



## ab75

Great news ready. I hope you do get answers xx


----------



## BABTTC123

I'm sorry to hear about your loss Ready but I'm glad you met with your nd and are happy with the results :)

My period stopped about a week ago. I had made my husband bd while I was still on it because I still bleeding around when ovulation should have occurred. I've only been able to get him to bd one more time after it stopped though. 
I was showing fertile signs today and he complained that we are bding too much. So I'm pretty pissed. 
Idk it it's stress or what but I feel sick again. I feel like throwing up and I can't even think about eating without feeling like throwing up. 
Of course I tested this morning and it was negative so that can be ruled out. Just another virus trying to mess me up.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab-I'm sorry things are still setting you back and your body isn't helping. Is Dh still wanting to try for a baby or is the stress of it all too much for him? Do you guys ever talk about it all?


----------



## BABTTC123

He wants to try but doesn't want to put in the effort of trying. 
I sort of had a freak out moment a couple days ago where I told him that he must not know how to make a baby. It's been hard because once again everyone is falling pregnant except me.

My hormones have been all over the place but it could be a good thing. Maybe they are starting to work right.

I'm on 1000 mg of metformin again, taking ThermoFit by It works as well as working out. 
Today I had one of my excrutiatingly painful cramping sessions but it actually lead to a mucussy bleed.. I'm assuming it's af since this would have been cd 31. 
Otherwise idk what it would be because it sure as hell can't be pregnancy.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab-I hate that you are still going through this. I know for myself I'm so frustrated and annoyed with every aspect of this journey. I too have tons of people around me that have either just had a baby or are expecting. Some are now pregnant for a 2nd time since we started ttc over 2 yrs ago. 
I can say I am feeling really good about seeing the naturopath though. I just had my follow up and she has given me my treatment schedule. She wants me to cut out gluten and sugar (no shock there-huge inflammatory triggers), increase fruit and veg intake, add protein to each meal, flax meal, coq10, cortisol and eat warming foods (blood deficiency). Plus I will be doing acupuncture twice per week for the next 6 weeks. I'm feeling really good about it all and feel like this will get my body in the best 'shape' that it needs to be. She wants me to get my thyroid checked as I have some of the principle symptoms.


----------



## BABTTC123

Getting your thyroid checked is pretty important regardless of ttc! Thyroid cancer has spiked over the years.. 
I have heard good things about acupuncture and fertility. I've considered trying it but idk where to go and how much to expect to spend. 

Afm- AF is for sure here. But I guess that's not a bad thing since it means my body is trying to work. Now I will see how long she takes to leave. Lately it has been 2+ weeks before my period stops :/ 
Fx this goes well!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab if you can locate a Traditional Chinese Medical practitioner they would be best for acupuncture as well as other remedies. I'm on a Paleo group on FB and there are a ton of women with irregular cycles and anti inflammatory issues that have been diagnosed. They have switched to a strict Paleo diet (protein, veg, fruits) and have reversed there inflammation within 3 months and gone on to have successful pregnancies. That is my ND's approach to eliminate refined sugars and gluten as my body has a sensitivity to both. I have waffled back and forth on my own but now that she has recommended I go off both sugar and gluten I am doing it 100%. If anything I will balance out my body and be healthy. 
Acupuncture costs vary, I am paying $40/session with my ND but my chiro does it for $25.


----------



## BABTTC123

Man I keep straying away from this site lol 

I've also heard that the paleo diet has helped a lot of woman with hormonal disorders. I should try it but I'm too lazy to stick to diets so I just avoid certain foods and over indulging lol 
I may not lose weight as fast as I should but I'm still slowly getting there. 

Well I am going on day 3 of af, this past cycle was only 32 days which is good! The last one was 30 days so this means that its trying to become a little regular. 
If I don't conceive this month then hopefully my next period will be right on time based on these past two months. 
My periods have gotten a lot more painful during the first day or two, so that sucks but it probably means that my endometrium is shedding properly. 

In other news, one of my rescued Guinea pigs from a couple December's back has passed away of old age. It turns out that she was more around 7 years old. My remaining guinea pig was acting depressed so I got another female for her, this time a young (8month old) female who it turns out is heavily pregnant! 

As many of you are probably aware by now, I always somehow find ways to surround myself with animal babies, intentionally or not. So I'm half thrilled about this and half freaking out because this is the second time I'll have to deal with guinea pig labor which can go wrong in so many ways! 
The first time was with Snickers, my remaining rescue. She was pregnant with one baby when I adopted her and it ended up being still born. But she was 2 years old when she had her still born so that caused more concern. This new one, named Bunny, has already had a litter with her previous owner and since she's still within the appropriate breeding age time frame she SHOULD be fine. It's still nerve wracking though. 

Anyways, I will post baby pics once they are here! There should be 3 of them at the least. I'm hoping they will look like the momma! She is what is called a Himalayan color (looks like a siamese cat) but for Guinea pigs it's basically an Albino pig (red eyes) with seal point markings (dark ears, nose and feet.) 
She is adorable and has a rosette (aka cow lick) on her head :3


----------



## Wishing_

Omg are you pregnant?!
I haven't been on in forever. What have I missed?!?!


----------



## BABTTC123

Not much lol its been very quiet since most everyone has had their babies. 
Last I heard of Ready is that she is working on healing her body because of the miscarriages. 
I have been focusing on getting my cycles regulated in hopes that I can conceive naturally.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hey ladies!
Wishing how are things with you?
Bab-what all are you doing to get things straight?
I just finished af and am back to ttc. Here's what I've been doing the past few months preparing:
Supplements: Vit c and d, milk thistle, Maca, omega 3, collagen, multi Vit, Chinese botanical 'nourish the essence', probiotic 
Nutritional: no gluten, very minimal dairy and sugar
Exercise: trying to move every day for an hour
Spiritual: yoga and mediation with some hypnosis
I'm scared shitless to try again for fear I have another loss. This past week I have really been struggling with it. It's been nice the past 2 months not being concerned. 
I hope you ladies are well?!


----------



## Wishing_

I'm so sorry Ready!!
I'm okay. Currently 3 days late. We aren't trying or preventing. I finally got a new job since I moved. I'm going back to school in June. & I'm slowly learning how to drive. I can't turn for my life, but I'll get it eventually.
My sister-in-law miscarried. I think she's going to try for another one even though the last baby wasn't planned. I'm trying to see if planning my nephew's 1st birthday would distract her, but so far it isn't working.


----------



## BABTTC123

Ready- I'm still on metformin, prenatals, vitamin d, potassium, vitamin c, spearmint tea. I've been working out regularly but have had only a little results. 
My cycles are down to 29 days now so that's good. 
I'm getting more OPK'S and if I haven't conceived this cycle I'm going to try clomid again. 
I am also getting a good fertility supplement to help things along. It has maca, raspberry tea leaf and a bunch of other herbs that are known to help. This supplement is especially good for those of us with PCOS.

I just ordered Horny goat weed for my husband, he currently takes multivitamins, vitamin d, vitamin c, potassium and zinc. 

My friend is now ttc for her second child and I am honestly feeling pretty rushed to concieve. I wanted to have at least my first child before she had her second and I know she will fall pregnant very fast. I do want her to have a second, just not so soon lol 

I totally understand your fear of trying again... I keep thinking that even if I get pregnant I will probably miscarry it anyways. I don't feel like my body is very accepting of growing a baby. 

Wishing- I'm sorry to hear about your SIL :( 
That's good that you are learning to drive! When I first started I would creep along at 10 miles per hour. My teacher got irritated and start fucking with me to try and get me to be less tense lol now I am fine with driving just about anywhere :) 
I hope you are 3 days late for a good reason! Fx!!!!


----------



## Wishing_

Ready do you still talk to the other ladies? How are they all doing and their baby(s)?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Wishing sorry to hear about your sil. Are you going to test?
I haven't spoken to anyone in a couple of months but they all seem to be doing well as do the babies. 
Bab-I totally get that rushed feeling. I have 3 sets of friends that are all of with their 2nd pregnancy since we have been trying. I cried each time we found out but try to not let it get to me. It's hard as each month passes.


----------



## Wishing_

I'm not sure anymore. We dtd roughly and now I'm somewhat spotting. I put on a pad hours ago and there's barely anything. I see some blood when I wipe. That's about it. I'm beyond confused.

Remember when I told you that two of my friends were pregnant and how we weren't talking at the time? Well, they want to try for her second child and the other wants to try for her third. My bf's cousin is pregnant and one of his friends just told me they finally conceived. I"m all emotional now.

Hold Bab you're taking so many things! I forgt to take my gummie vitamins 96% of the time. You're a trooper!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Wishing that's hard! We have had so many friends and family have babies over the past 2.5 years. I'm happy for all of them but just feel bad for myself.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Add one more friend telling me she's pg. she just took a test today and sent me a pic of it. Trying to remain calm and not feel rushed to get pg!


----------



## Wishing_

At least you kept trying. I wish I could've kept trying. It's eating me alive now. I want it more than ever. I'm going to my bf's cousin's gender reveal party. I want her to have a boy so if I ever get pregnant I get a girl and she'll be the only girl! :blush::muaha:

I'm sorry ready. If I hear about one more pregnancy I would go mad. You're strong.


----------



## BABTTC123

I get pissed off when people send me their bfp's randomely. It's like they are rubbing it in my face. 
I am fine finding out over facebook, but when they send it straight to me it frustrates me. Ugh...
One friend just had a baby and she keeps sending me pics of her baby and wants me to come over. She knows I've had miscarriages and have a hard time getting pregnant. I'm avoiding contact with her right now. 
A couple other friends have also recently given birth, my sister had her baby in January and there are a few other friends who are pregnant. 
It's just too much ×_× 
My cousin had an engagement party last week and as soon as I arrived my sister comes to me and says, "We were just talking about you! Wouldn't it be funny of mom got pregnant and gave you the baby?"
What kind of question is that??? 
It felt like she was basically saying that my 47 year old mother has a better chance at getting pregnant than I do!! 
So I'm not too pleased with her at this time.
When my mom got there she kept on handing my nephew off to me. I didn't feel like holding him and she told me "You have to get used to holding a baby before you can have one."
Umm.. no I dont. It's not my baby. Sure it's my nephew but I don't like holding other people's babies much because it hurts. I get jealous. So I try and avoid it. 
Just the other day at my mom's house she was babysitting the baby and she kept forcing me to hold him and take care of him. I explained that I don't want to and she just ignored me. 
Oh well I guess. 

I guess other people don't understand and don't care to understand why stuff like pregnancy announcements, baby talk and being forced to interact with other people's babies hurts some of us. 

Anyways, I am cd 24 and I am estimating 9 dpo possibly... 
The other day I had a really bad cramp that went away. I had shooting pains (not too bad) throughout my breasts for a few days and now they are slightly tender. But the tenderness is a new pms symptom. I have also been very nauseas. Some mild nausea is also a new pms symptom but this got bad enough that I threw up. 
I've noticed the past 3 days that I have had zero energy. I normally can't nap at all and I have found myself able to take multiple naps in a day. 

I hope this is all a good sign for me. But if not then I'm going to start clomid as soon as this cycle is over. My opk's were supposed to arrive this week but amazon took their time at shipping them so now they will arrive on the day af is due lol


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab I'm so sorry you are surrounded by insensitive people. People just don't talk to me about it which is fine. If I had people saying the shit to me that they are saying to you I would snap. 
I started going to a pregnancy and infant loss support group in March and it has been helpful. I am surrounded by people that understand and want to hear my story. They offer a shoulder to cry on or listen when I need to lose my shit. Do you have anything like that around you?
Ps I so hope this is your rainbow getting settled!!


----------



## Wishing_

Dam Bab. I got mad reading your post. What kind of crap is that?! I don't think anyone knows how it feels unless they've been through it themselves. I would've snapped as well. I hope all of those things are good signs for ou bab!

afm I just got back from a gender reveal party. It's a boy. I was glued to my phone most of the time. It was hard to be all smiley and happy.


----------



## BABTTC123

So an update:

I'm more like 10 dpo today, I looked at my app and found where I put the estimation before lol 

Anyways, I just woke up to get ready for work. Went pee and when I wiped a TON of brown discharge appeared. My boobs have been more sore throughout the day but that can easily be af. The thing that confuses me is that if this is pms then it means that I will start within the next two days, putting me at cd 26 or the latest cd 27. 
My cycles have NEVER been that short! But I guess there is a first for everything.. the funny thing is that I was tempted to test but decided to wait instead. 

Ready- I wish there was... I would probably attend it if there were. But then again, maybe not... it might make me feel too awkward because I'm not the type to cry in public and I'm not very good at making others feel better xD 

Wishing- I'm sorry you had to sit through that :( I think it's best to just distance yourself as much as you need. It's good that you attended as support though, but having your phone was a good way to escape the party for a while. 
Though if I read it right, you said you hoped they would have a boy so that you'd have the only girl, right? 
Well then this is your sign! 
Go make that baby!! ;)


----------



## BABTTC123

Oh I forgot to mention that this entire time my cp has been high-soft-medium and my cm has been going back and forth between creamy and watery. 
I checked my cp with this and it is the same but feels a little higher up there.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab-how have you not tested? I have no will power even when disappointment is staring me in the face. I so hope this is a bfp in the making. 
Wishing-sorry you had to go through that but like bab said...time for a girl.


----------



## Wishing_

Yup! It sounded completely selfish, but I'm happy lol. I need to find about a dozen article about how to conceive a girl. I read one a few days ago saying that he needs to cum first, but of course he didn't believe me. Maybe if i show him a few he'll want to try. Fingers crossed!

Bab - Test! I pray to everything holy that this is it


----------



## BABTTC123

I tested a couple of days ago but I feel it is too early. I don't want to waste any tests because my cheapies are out of stock at the store xD


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Will you wait until af is late then?


----------



## BABTTC123

I caved and tested after a 4 hour hold... Bfn.
My spotting isn't going away either though it is getting more ewcm type stuff in it.
Cervix still high-soft-closed.
Boobs have begun hurting BAD!
Mild bouts of nausea, bad car sickness.
It could all be pre af hormones though. They have been affecting me weirdly the past few months....
I will stick to waiting until either just before af is due or after.


----------



## Wishing_

I think to be on the safe side you would wait till af is a day or two late. Especially since you're running out of cheapies.


----------



## BABTTC123

Yeah I think so... it's less than a week away so I think I can wait.
My spotting appears to have stopped but now my cervix is high-firm-closed which is typical before af :(


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab have you ever gone to see a naturopath? If you are having pms symptoms that bad there is a def imbalance in your body. The Chinese don't have a word for pms because they don't have symptoms or if they are experiencing some form of imbalance they treat it with proper foods and botanicals. They eat different foods at different times in their cycle to nourish the bodies needs at that time. For me I connect with their thought process because they are such a healthy nation (not including any western invasion) where we are not. We treat everything with pills as opposed to getting to the root of the problem and fixing ourselves from the inside out. 
I hope I don't sound preachy but I want you to have a Successful pregnancy so maybe another route needs to be explored? I know money was an issue before and this does cost but no where close to Ivf.


----------



## BABTTC123

I haven't yet, but I'm sure I can do some research and avoid any extra costs. I never had a lot of pms symptoms before when I was far more imbalanced so I'm not sure if that is accurate that we aren't supposed to have symptoms. Maybe not the bad cramps many women complain about, those seem like they could be diet based, but sore breasts are a sign that there is an increased amount of progesterone and can cause nausea as well... 
Buuuut.... that's the catch, we are supposed to have elevated levels of progesterone before our periods and then it drops to trigger the bleeding. I used to produce such a low amount that I would spot for weeks before I actually started bleeding which meant that I didn't have a high enough amount to trigger a proper period. 
Since I've been having these symptoms and have been more regular I think I may be producing too much? 
I'm not sure if that's a bad thing or not. I know a lot of progesterone is necessary for a healthy pregnancy but I wonder if it will have some adverse effect on my cycle in the mean time... 

I know that the symptoms are terrible mainly because they are deceiving xD 
I wouldn't mind being nauseas if it was for a good reason lol 

The cramping for me is usually cysts which is caused by the pcos. That can be managed to a degree by diet and exercise.. it really depends on if it is caused genetics or environment/diet which pcos can be caused by either or both. 

Either way, I do need to improve my diet a lot more! :) so the naturopath would help a lot.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Here is the book https://www.xiaolanhealthcentre.com/books.html I read first on my journey from the past year, it has led me in a different direction as far as balancing my body. It's too bad we aren't closer, I could lend it to you. 
So I think I explained that wrong. There are certain things that do occur through our cycle and if they experience what we call pms symptoms they treat it as an overall issue in the body (liver stagnation, qi stagnation, kidney stagnation, etc) rather than the 'oh they just have pms, take some midol' approach. 
For me often when I would eat (since I was young) I would feel nauseous, have headaches, feel so tired and would wind up having terrible acid reflux. The acid was so bad that I have damaged the muscle at the end of my esophagus so now it's weak and sometimes food gets 'stuck' going down. Over the past couple of years I have determined it's mainly from gluten and sugar. I have taken it out so many times but always put it back in. After my 6th loss this last year I decided I was taking it out as long as I am still ttc. I now have decided I will never put it back in. I have 'glistened' myself twice in the past 2 months and the headaches are instant followed by the acid. I really don't miss it and there are so many options to substitute. 
With that said I have been reading a lot in inflammation and what we in North America are doing to our bodies. Most major diseases are due to inflammation and we 'fuel the fire' by eating so much inflammatory shit. I just can't do it any more. It was hard at first but now it's just how I eat. 
Also, I have gotten rid of all the toxic crap in my house and use only natural cleaning products, soaps, shampoos,detergent, etc. I myself just want to feel like I have thrown everything at making myself and my family healthy. If at the end of all of this I still can't maintain a pg than I know it just wasn't meant to be. Holy shit, that was a long post lol. Sorry


----------



## ReadynWaiting

*glutened not glistened


----------



## Wishing_

I think I might check it out too. I've been bloated and feel nauseous a lot after eating.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

It is really crazy how much better I feel now that I don't eat it. Most of my life I felt sick after I ate so just thought my body was super crappy. Turns out I have an intolerance of sorts. Hoping it makes the difference in sustaining a pregnancy too.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab-this https://naturalfertilityandwellness.com/natural-remedies-for-pcos/ was on my fb today. I didn't read it, don't know if it applies but I follow this page because there is tons of info. Just made me think of you.


----------



## BABTTC123

Ready- I will look into all of that, and I think I understand now what you meant about the pms thing lol 

Wishing - have you tested yet?

It's officially cd 30 now so af is late. 
Yesterday morning hubby and I dtd and I had very bright pink spotting which went completely away after 30 minutes. I think it was from bd.. 
Anyways, I was hoping that it would trigger my period to start if af is truly on her way. 

Took a cheap test just now and it is still blank and negative. 
Fertility friend says that I ovulated on cd 17 and estimates my period to start just after cd 31. So I guess I will give it until then to see if I either get af or a baby. 
No more symptoms at all though which is both unusual for pms and for pregnancy.
Maybe my pcos is having a fall back and I'm going to have a lengthy cycle :( 
Maybe that spotting on cd 24-27 was a mini period and I'm on a whole new cycle? Who knows... 
My opk's should be here tomorrow so I will start using them soon if af doesn't arrive and I keep getting bfns.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab-that is so frustrating! Hopefully you figure out where your body is at ASAP. 
Afm-I am right around ov time. I'm not doing anything but checking my cp and cm. only time shall tell.


----------



## Wishing_

Af showed. NTNP is annoying. I ended up getting a UTI on my last day of my mini vaca & I had to call out of work. I feel like I'm going to hear it when I go in tomorrow. I'm on a 90 day probation since I'm new at the store.

Bab & Ready - any updates?


----------



## BABTTC123

Wishing- that sucks that you had to call out :( 
Even now after a year at my work, I am paranoid about calling out lol 
Sorry to hear about af as well.. she got me too :/

Ready- how's it going? Do you think you ovulated yet?

Afm- af came and I'm now cd 7. 
Going to start using my opk's and see if I ovulate this month. My husband was able to get the same days off as me now so we are going to start going to the gym every weekend (our weekend.) We went Tuesday night and then all of Wednesday we spent the day cleaning the house he and his sisters inherited. The tweakers that were squatting there had finally left! 
But we got a nice visit from a couple of their friends trying to rummage through the garbage that the squatters left. 
We secured the house and starting throwing the garbage into the garage to make it easier to haul off later. It is really bad...
But used and unused needles everywhere, rotten food in the kitchen and fridges, piles of trash throughout the house and yard. 
It's going to be a tough job and expensive to fix.


----------



## BABTTC123

Oh! And more good news!
I had gotten my husband Horny goat weed to help with his low libido and it certainly seems to be working ^_^


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Wishing-I hope you had no issues with work?!
Bab-that house sounds crazy! Not sure I could deal with the clean up. All things dirty and sketchy freak me out. 
I have my fx'd that your body cooperates this month. It sounds like you are doing all kinds of good things to keep it on track. 
Afm-I'm around 5dpo with not much going on. It's a long weekend here so we are gearing up to go to our trailer tomorrow for a few days. It's the 1st time this season so we are all pretty excited. I'm looking forward to relaxing and not thinking about ttc. I'm not taking any tests with me but by Tues I'm sure I'll be looking to poas lol.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hey ladies! How is everyone doing?
I am around 9dpo, an exhausted and have very tender tatas. I am at my trailer with no tests. I'll be home tomorrow and doubt I'll be able to keep myself from testing. I hate that I can't let myself be a tad excited that maybe a bfp is lurking around the corner. I feel anxiety that maybe a bfp is lurking and a miscarriage is after. 
I have a friend that just told me a couple of weeks ago she is expecting, she tested around 6 weeks and is just confident al is good because she's sick and why wouldn't everything be good?! So frustrating!!


----------



## BABTTC123

Have you tested yet? 
I'm sorry that you are feeling that way :( I haven't gone through as many as you and I have anxieties about it. 

Afm- waiting to ovulate but so far my opk's aren't getting darker. 
I have a friend who's fiancé just beat her, again, and cracked a bunch of her ribs. She called the cops and he's in jail but she sent me a bunch of pictures of positive hpt's. 
I just know that she is going to use it as an excuse to go back to him. They have 3 kids together already but he NEVER helped with anything. Literally. He's a piece of shit. 
Anyways, I told her that she better not take him back. I am prolife but I basically told her that she'd be better off aborting the baby if she really felt like she would need to take him back because of it. 
Anyways I will update more later. I have other juicy news to share! Gotta clock into work now


----------



## BABTTC123

Okay so other juicy news... 

I got into contact with an old friend who had done something a couples years back that completely betrayed my trust and basically broke my heart. 
I was having a hard time because I wanted to forgive her but I couldn't. So I've come to the conclusion that we need to talk it out until I feel better, if I will. 
We haven't set up a date but we intend to. 
Anyways, she is pregnant and due in July. I think part of me wanting to work out our friendship is because we had been friends since we were 8 years old and it's hard to think that that long of a friendship could just get thrown out. Its hard to think that our friendship could just be forgotten and left in the past when we use to be so close. People make mistakes and accidents happen, so I might as well hear out her full side of the story and hash things out. 

Anyways, I'm nervous about it all because I hate confrontations even when they are in a friendly manner like this lol 
I hope that this helps me heal, regardless of how things go.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab- you have some crazy stuff happening around you. Make sure to take care of you first. As part of my reiki that I have been getting done this year I have learned to protect myself around people and in situations so I don't take on their shit. For me I ask the Angels to protect me and to keep me safe. If I feel I'm being drawn in I keep repeating that and it does work. 
Your friend has to break her cycle and stand on her own two feet. Why you would expose ur kids to that shit I don't get but she obviously lacks esteem and may need support to keep her on the right side of things. 
I hope your chat goes well with your friend. I have a similar situation. I have a friend that we have bounced back and forth with our relationship over the years but I know now we are meant to be at an arms length of each other. And I'm ok with that. It has taken me several years to get here. 
Afm-af started today, on to June!


----------



## BABTTC123

So far the friend that was in an abusive relationship is so far doing good and acting like she is trying to get her life together and stay away from him. I hope she does. 

Now afm....

I FINALLY ovulated! Or at least got a positive opk with tons of ovulation signs like severe hot flashes, nausea, head aches, smell sensitivities and fatigue. Hubby and I successfully dtd and will continue to do so for the next few days. Fx his sperm meet up with this egg and I get a sticky bean!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab my everything is crossed for you!!


----------



## BABTTC123

Thank you :) 
I am still getting a strong lh surge right now so I'm not sure if I've actually ovulated yet... I'll keep everyone updated on that. 

We had some friends over last night and had bought some angry orchard hard cider and no one drank any! I was expecting them to at least drink some lol Anyways so now I'm left with a big case of it. I'm enjoying some now just incase I do get pregnant this cycle. Enjoy my last taste of alcohol for a while 

Hubby and I also took the dogs on a hike by a creek today. They loved it and ate tuckered out now! We are as well but we are going to finish our day with some video games hehe and then pass out before it gets too warm. Tonight I am supposed to go hang out with another couple of a friends. Maybe I will bring some of the cider along and make them help me get rid of it lol


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Take advantage of this time now! Life becomes a little different once that bfp happens and even more so when baby does lol. I haven't heard of that cider, probably cuz ur in the states. I stopped drinking beer (gluten) so cider is the next best thing when it's hot out. Enjoy Bab!!


----------



## BABTTC123

Yeah its an good cider :) 
There are others ciders that are good too like Redds and Strongbow. 
Angry orchard is the cheaper of then all though. I haven't drank in such a long time that I could only manage half a bottle before getting tired of it xD
I use to LOVE these! Oh well, I guess I won't miss it that much if I get pg.


----------



## BABTTC123

Anyone want to add their input on my current chart?
I recently began charting again but this one seems far more unstable than my previous ones.. but they have always been unstable compared to the average woman's. 
I'm 6 dpo today and cd 27. 
I'm just curious. I'm honestly not stressing as much as I usually do but I can't kick the habit of researching and asking questions lol

https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f11/baghramm/Mobile%20Uploads/Screenshot_2016-06-08-06-11-01_zpspxolmz6l.png

^^^ Current chart 6/8/2016

https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f11/baghramm/Mobile%20Uploads/Screenshot_2016-06-08-06-11-10_zpsw2zmz1yf.png

^^^ Dec 2014 - Jan 2015 bfp chart

https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f11/baghramm/Mobile%20Uploads/Screenshot_2016-06-08-06-11-16_zps4zgzakdh.png

^^^ Jan/Feb 2015 - March 2915 bfp chart


----------



## ReadynWaiting

You seem to have all the right stuff happening even though your temps are a little all over the place. Have you seen a dr about your temps?


----------



## BABTTC123

My doctor knows about it but she doesn't seem concerned. Then again I don't think she even cares lol 

But its steadily climbing now. Took my temp tonight when I woke up and it was 98.02, I think the one before that was 97.98 or something... 
My boobs are starring to hurt but that's just the progesterone in my system. So I'm not going to look into that too much.
Last month they got too painful to bear and I still had a bfn.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I'm still going to cross everything for you!!


----------



## BABTTC123

Temps have been dropping :( 
Af should be here within the week


----------



## BABTTC123

So my friend who had decided to get her Mirena removed to ttc, idk if I mentioned this friend or not, just told me that she is pregnant. She admitted that she was afraid to tell me because she was hoping I would get pregnant first and then it'd be a more happy occasion. 
I am happy for her and all, but she had only had that out for two months before she got pregnant :( 
I had told my husband before she had even started that if they managed to conceive before us then he would be in trouble, lol... 
So now I'm sitting here waiting for af to finally arrive after KNOWING that I ovulated and thinking that maybe his sperm is fucked up because he refuses to give up pot. 
I've told him that he should quit just long enough for us to conceive and he gets all pissy about it like I'm asking him to sell his soul. 
I need to get his sperm looked at so I can finally have a doctor to tell him to quit because he won't do it until then. And thanks to my doctor who claimed that it doesn't affect sperm he seems to think that it has nothing to do with our fertility issues. 
But of course it couldn't possibly have anything to do with his low libido as well right? 
Ugh..

Sorry I needed to vent. 
I'm a bit heart broken that I couldn't be pregnant with my friend. 
I had a gut feeling that she was going to be telling me this soon. I just sensed it and I started feeling like crap about all of this. 
4 years is too long for me. I know many of tried for far longer but it doesn't make it any easier to think about that. 

I need sleep. Hope all is going well Ready and Wishing. Please keep updating so this thread doesn't die off again lol


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab I'm sorry! I hate that your journey has been so long at that hour Dh sounds like a dink. I say that cuz my husband is the same. I was sure the issue was partly him because he smokes cigarettes and pot and drinks way too much. The re even told him he needed to cut back if not quit totally regardless if his SA came back normal...which it did. That pissed me off more because he doesn't think he needs to do anything about it!! Makes me want to scream. 
At least your friend is considerate of your feelings and who knows, maybe you won't be far behind her! 
I'm around 4dpo and just riding out the clock until af comes or doesn't next Friday or Saturday.


----------



## BABTTC123

According to my app, mine is due this Saturday at 16 dpo. 
I guess I have a little time to wait and see if a miracle happens but I am just not feeling it at all this cycle. It's very depressing. 
I wish our men would wake up and realize that their health matters JUST AS MUCH as ours during the ttc process! 
Their sperm carry their current genetic make up which certain parts of it change frequently throughout our lives based on environment and their persons health. So how they are now will be passed onto their children.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I totally agree. I have had this conversation several times but he continues to treat his body like shit. He was supposed to quit smoking 2 years ago, even gave me the 'gift' of him quitting as a Christmas gift! He always has an excuse. Makes me nuts!


----------



## BABTTC123

Well it looks like af will be here within the day :( 
Spotting, cramping and my uterus is gurgling and full of blood. 
At least its coming on time...


----------



## BABTTC123

I'd totally bring up that Christmas present every time he smokes xD bahaha 
Just be like, so what's the replacement present then?


----------



## Wishing_

Hey ladies! A lot has happened since I poofed! Again.
I'm sorry Bab. I know how it feels like. It's really not the best feeling in the world. And even though she knows how you feel she'll still probably go tell you about the updates and whatnot. Try to see if your Dr can convince him to check his swimmers. With him checking his swimmers first would save you from being in pain to see if you can have a kid. My Dr told me about I should do it, but I chickened out. Luckliy it turned out that I never gotten pregnant because my ex can't produce kids because his swimmers don't swim.

Ready - How are you?

AFM- I'm learning on my own how to crochet a baby blanket... I think it's not going well at all. But I'm going to keep doing it and see if I can fix it later.
Af came again. I'm now 11cd. I'm getting cramps on and off lately. I had zero af side effects. But I'm getting them now. We're still NTNP. Although I think we might try soon. He's been talking about it. I'm excited and ready!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab-I really did get screwed out of a gift that year!! Lol His birthday is this week and he says he is going to the smoking cessation clinic at our Health Unit. My fingers are crossed. If anything he will live a healthier life for his family that is here now. 
Wishing-good for you learning to make a blanket. I attempt every couple of years but get frustrated and quit. 
Arm- approx 8-9dpo with little going on. I'm feeling out this month so on to the summer I guess.


----------



## BABTTC123

Wishing- we are looking into getting them checked out, but we need to put the money aside in order to do so. :)
Crocheting is pretty fun but getting good takes lots of practice lol I messed around with it for a while but it hurt my finger tips too much longer
Maybe you'll get lucky and you will conceive while ntnp :3
Fx for you!

Ready- I hope your hubby gets his stuff together as well and keeps this promise. Darn men lol we spoil them too much a I think xD
9 dpo is pretty early for symptoms.. any signs now that it's been a bit? 

Afm- cd 4 today so not much going on. Just been extra depressed since my friend made her announcement. But that'll pass eventually.


----------



## Wishing_

My finger tips were hurting before too! I asked my manager about, since i workk at an art store, she told me I'm most likely doing it too tight. Since then they haven't been hurting.

Ready - I'm happy that he's going to do better for himself & the family. 
Bab - the storm will pass!

afm - i took a test today because i threw up last night. For no reasonmay I add . I almost had a heart attack because I thought i had a faint line. I went to go get my tablet to take a picture of it and it was gone. Im sad now...
We went baby shopping for his cousin & friend. The cousin is having a boy & his friends are having a girl. We got the cutest pink pj's w/ bunnies everywhere and a minnie mouse hat w/ ears and socks. I want to keep it for myself!! Lol.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab sorry you are feeling that way but I totally understand. I avoid certain people that are triggers for me. 
Wishing- I have def bought stuff in the past for people and kept it. Lol I don't tell and they don't need to know. 
I took a frer today for shits and giggles and blazing bfn! I'm feeling kind of crampy today like af is coming (I don't usually get cramps) so we will see. I usually have tell tale signs when I get pg like lower back pain (I have it constantly and have for a few months now so that doesn't work), crampy/heavy feeling (just started today), sore boobs (they have been for 4 days-i think it's just progesterone), exhaustion (my 3 yr old has been sleeping like crap so hard to tell). I'll keep using my cheapies and maybe use the FRER Friday before we head to the trailer. I'm not feeling too positive about it at this point.


----------



## BABTTC123

Wishing- some styles require loose loops but other require tighter ones and that's what I was trying for.. I did good with loose blankets but I wanted some that were thicker. Then I tried doing hats and toys but those failed miserably bahaha 

I've been tempted to do the same thing and stock up on cute baby clothes.. I guess it won't hurt because if I have a baby then I have some clothes already, if not then I have an emergency supply of baby clothes for a baby shower gift xD 
But I haven't started that habit yet so I'm good for now hehe 

Ready- I'm just waiting for it to pass and for me to get over it. Af just ended so I'll be able to ttc again in a week or so. Hubby is getting a little more determined it seems. He's had to deal with my moped ass since the announcement so maybe he will keep it up until we get a sticky bean! 

Any signs for you yet? I know you said you were waiting until Friday, but I'm curious about how things are going :)

Afm- just bring lazy. My sleep schedule got screwed up with week with both my depression and switching a shift for a day with someone so instead of working graveyard like I normally do, I went and did a day shift which was a completely different atmosphere lol 
I'm catching up on all my loss of sleep now :)

I've noticed that some of my pcos symptoms are fading since I've started taking this herbal pill that has Chaste Tree, Myo-Inisitol and D-Chiro-Inisitol in it. My arm pits have always been dark (except when I was skinny) due to pcos and some insulin resistance. Apparently the chaste tree stuff helps with insulin resistance so that in combination with the other stuff in the pill and my metformin it looks like the skin is starting to lighten :) 
I'm going to order a higher dose of it and talk to my doctor about getting on a higher dose of metformin as well. 
And holy crap this feels like a dejavu... lol sorry had to mention that xD
If I've already talked about this just tell me to shut up haha


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab it's nice when things start working. I can tell a real difference in my body when I'm not eating right and taking my supplements. I hope it really makes a difference and that bfp is around the corner for you. 
Afm just waiting for af. No signs of pg and took a couple tests which were all stark white. I'm frustrated, irritated and sick of this routine. I wish I could go back a few years and be oblivious. My Dh wants to ntnp for the summer so I can just enjoy it while I know I can't not try. Unless we break out the condoms I'm always going to be thinking about it.


----------



## Wishing_

Any updates ladies?

I have none since I'm NTNP. I feel like there may be a slim chance because dtd has be dangerous. (he doesn't want to pull out) but he does and god knows if he pulled out on time or not.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Nothing new here. I'm on cd 5 so just waiting for ov time. Looking forward to summer holidays starting and just enjoying the weather.


----------



## Wishing_

I'm not. After the 4th of July my store is going to be putting up Halloween things. I'm not excited at all...


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Wow that's rushing the year by!


----------



## BABTTC123

Ready- that's a good idea if you want to try and have a relaxing summer :) just forget about your cycle completely. Don't worry about when af will arrive and drink when you want. I know it will be hard when you bd but just force it out of your mind anyway that you can and focus on having fun <3 
If something happens in the mean time then it's a bonus! ^_^

Wishing- the same goes for you since your ntnp! 
Just enjoy the time and try to forget about ttc ^_^ 
How come you are doing the pull out method?
My idea of ntnp is still having him finish inside me but just not planning when to have sex and not obsessing over when af is due and if I get a bfp lol 

Afm- cd 13 and my opk is almost positive. I would be excited but my husband isn't in the mood at all, so I have a feeling that this cycle is going to go to waste. 
I've been pretty sick feeling lately and I think it's all the pills I take, which I ordered some other pills to add to the ones I currently take lol 
So my stomach will just have to get use to it!
It could be because I added magnesium to my list of pills and I have to be safe with how much I take since it, combined with my metformin, can cause my blood sugars to drop pretty low. 
I have been nauseas and having head aches and fatigue since I started it so I may have to give it up if my body doesn't adjust to it.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab-my mom had the same reaction to magnesium when she took it. I hope it subsides soon. Sorry Dh isn't feeling it, it's so hard when that happens. 
I don't know that I can ignore my cycle but I'm going to try and not pay attention to it. I do want to have fun this summer and not think about Anything so fx'd that works.


----------



## Wishing_

Bab - He's scared to have one. In his eyes he wants everything to be good. Financially and schedule wise. Possibly even have a better apt or house. I think it's unrealistic. There's never a right time to have a baby. Then again I think it's my baby fever talking lol.

Ready - Trying to not do everything you've been doing is going to be hard. But it sounds like a good idea. Plan trips or simple activities with your kids.

afm - I've been cramping during and after fertile week. Still cramping. I'm also nauseous, bloated, get stuffed easily now. 
Af shouldn't be here for another week and a half.


----------



## Wishing_

:bfn:
I thought I'll give it a try


----------



## BABTTC123

Ready- I stopped taking it that following day because my mom told me she had bad reactions to it as well. Since then I haven't had any issues :) 
And I know it's hard to ignore it. But whenever it crosses your mind try doing something to distract yourself.. like trying to divide two ridiculously large numbers either in your head or on paper xD 
Maybe it will help you out? 

Wishing- I'm sorry about the bfn :'(
I agree that there NEVER is a good time to have a baby. By the time everything is stable it could be too late for some women and then they go broke anyways from the treatment expenses. 
I say to just tell him to finish in you because the chances of conceiving are so "slim" that it may not happen. 
It's mostly true anyways lol but that way he thinks he will be safe for now xD 
Besides, he does know that the pullout method isn't perfect at preventing right? 

Not sure if that helped at all but I guess what I'm saying is that maybe you can convince him that it doesn't matter if he finishes inside you or not to give yourself a better chance at falling pregnant during the ntnp. 

Afm- I stI'll haven't ovulated. They started getting light for a few days and now are starting to get dark again. My bbt has been very steady, basically a straight line. I have never experienced this before so I am a little worried but am also wondering if maybe it's normal for most other women? 
Who knows.. my quick search on Google didn't really provide any answers.


----------



## Wishing_

I've tried telling him that. No one is ever ready. Even when they think they are they aren't. I don't think there's anything I can say to change his mind.

Part of my want to test again. But it's still too early. I should be 7 dpo. The cramping is faint and random now. At times I get that shocking/thunder bolt feeling down there. On Saturday my leg bothered me. I don't remember how. But it did. 

I've done research and apparently cramping since O day is a good sign. My bf told me not to read into it for something is always happening to me before I get my af.

BBT is the morning temp thing right? I wish I know what I say, but I don't. I know nothing about that... I'll see if I can find anything to help out tho!


----------



## Wishing_

It's normally to some females. A lot of them recommend on getting a real bbt for the regular thermometer isn't accurate or sensitive.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Wishing-sorry about the bfn but you are still very early. Hopefully Dh changes is views a bit cuz there really is no perfect time. 
Bab-having temps around the same each day before ov is fine. It's the temp increase after ov that you want to show progesterone is doing its thing. 
Afm- just enjoying the weather and my family for now.


----------



## Wishing_

I doubt it. But I think I may have a slim chance. The tww feels different.

From Ovualtion day to 5dpo I had cramping
6-8 light twinges. Occasionally I would get that thunder bolt feeling down there.
On 6 dpo we bd'ed and it was strange. The things I normally like made me feel pressure and hurt. The things I normally don't like felt good. Isn't that strange?
7 dpo I felt hungry all day. Yet my stomach was upset & bubbly!
Today my back hurt at work today.


But that's good. I thought you were staying away to have a fun summer. Are you guys having a fun summer so far?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

We are staying at our trailer for most of the summer which is great. It has a great little beach, pool and tons of activities for the kids.


----------



## BABTTC123

Wishing- I hope there is some way to convince him otherwise :( 
Or that you won't have to because you'll get your bfp this cycle :3
When will you be testing next??

Also, I have a bbt thermometer that measures the extra .00, that's why it was so weird to me to see my temps stay level for several days lol

Ready- I want a vacation too! That sounds amazing and relaxing :) 
Go lounge in that pool and enjoy the sun :)

Afm- my opk's went positive yesterday and I had a significant temp drop. I will expect a good rise pretty soon to show that ovulation has occurred because my opk's are already going back down. Slowly but still they are no longer positive. 
Hubby and I dtd the other day when I had ewcm and we literally just finished again 10 minutes ago xD 
I've got my legs up and I'm going to remain bed ridden for the next hour just to be safe...


----------



## Wishing_

Right? That's sounds like a perfect summer!!

I tested about 10-15 minutes ago w/ fmu and :bfn: I was hoping w/ all the weird cramps I've had since O that it would means something. I guess my body is just wacky.

And omg for an hour?! I died doing it for 15! Hehe. But fingers crossed!! I heard if you lay on your side it doesn't leak out. I'm not sure how true that is. But maybe levitating your butt a bit higher maybe would work/help?


----------



## BABTTC123

Cd 25/ 5 dpo today and my temps have been going up non stop!

I am taking my prometrium pills now just to be safe because I'm too worried about it dropping off even if I'm pregnant :'( 

So far no symptoms other than hot flashes since the day after ovulation. Maybe irritability too lol 

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Wishing_

:bfn: yesterday. I'm officially a day late today.

Fingers crossed for you Bab! Not to sound like a newbie (even tho I am) that is a good thing right? The temp going up?


----------



## Wishing_

So we dtd to see if it'll induce af. We noticed that she's high and soft. Well I added the soft part, lol. Is that good? I've read a few random threads online and it means pregnancy. Others claim they have if before they get their af. Idk. Idk!!


----------



## BABTTC123

Every woman experiences different changes with their cervix, to be honest it cannot predict early pregnancy at all. 
I research it EVERY 2ww lol but from what I gather it doesn't start to change until further into the pregnancy, like 8+ weeks. 

And yeah the high temps are a good sign ^_^ it means that my progesterone is still increasing! SO it gives the egg more time to implant by preventing early shedding of the endometrium.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Good luck ladies! My fx'd for both of you. 
Not much going on with me. Just a quick check in to see how you are doing.


----------



## BABTTC123

https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f11/baghramm/Mobile%20Uploads/Screenshot_2016-07-14-19-32-30_zpse80j5ao6.png


Not sure what to think about my temps going down so early :( 
I am pretty bummed out. 
I am taking progesterone so you'd think that they would stay elevated until I stop taking them.

Ugh....


----------



## Wishing_

4 days late. Still getting :bfn:
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=570906


----------



## Wishing_

:bfn:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab when I used to temp I would have slight dips after ov. If you are dipping below cover than its an issue unless it's a implantation dip. I feel your frustration though. Your body def doesn't play fair.


----------



## BABTTC123

Wishing- I'm sorry about the bfn :( :hugs:

Ready- I think I may have a reason for the dip :) 

I am pretty sure I have a very very faint :bfp!:
My hubby seen it as well and says that it has a pink hue to it :3 

I'm trying not to get my hopes up but here is the pic I took of it. 

https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f11/baghramm/Mobile%20Uploads/20160717_113547_zpsc4vuyzqh.jpg


----------



## BABTTC123

https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f11/baghramm/Mobile%20Uploads/20160717_113523_zpsabaytmsk.jpg


----------



## Wishing_

I think i see it too!!!!!!!!


----------



## BABTTC123

I took another when I got up for work and it is darker! I had my hubby check to make sure I wasn't imagining it being darker xD 

I didn't take a pic because we were hurrying out the door but I'm going to test again when I get home and if it's obviously darker then I am going to call my doctors office and demand an emergency beta test!l AND demand that they refill my progesterone because I'm already almost out lol


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Omg bab! I have chills just looking at that. The dip was around 8dpo which is spot on. I wish you could get your hands on the old frers. We still have them in Canada but sounds like they have the new ones only in the states? They are my go to for distinct lines (you don't really need it but I love the bright pink of a frer). Ahhhh I'm so excited and hopeful for you. It's been such a long road. Freakin out!!!!!


----------



## BABTTC123

https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f11/baghramm/Mobile%20Uploads/20160718_075933_zpscqcd93ia.jpg

Appatently my post didn't submit... but here are the three! 
FRER, WANDFO and Walmart cheapy!

I have an appointment set for next Wednessay and will continue with my progesterone until then! 

Please pray it sticks!!


----------



## Wishing_

Congrats!!!!!

Af came. I'm dying.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I am def praying and hoping this is your rainbow! 

Wishing sorry about af.


----------



## BABTTC123

It looks like it's going to be ectopic. My tests only got darker once and have since stayed the same shade. 
I had a beta hcg draw on Thursday 15 dpo, and it came back as 23.. 
That would explain why my tests aren't getting any darker.

I've had some cramping but nothing bad yet though I do have a lot of discomfort if I have make a bm. 

I'm really upset about this. It took so long to finally conceive naturally and I have done everything I can, at this time, to make my body healthier only to have it blow up in my face and prove that my body still isn't ready for a baby. 

I still have an appointment with a new doctor on Wednesday so I guess I will talk to them about what I can do to correct my issues with my body. I'm positive that I know more about what to do than they do but I will still ask just in case..


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Are you having a repeat beta drawn? With my dd my hcg was 57 at 15 dpo. I'm not trying to give false hope but one draw only gives you a number to start by. I'm sending you hugs and positive vibes. It just isn't fair that this keeps happening. 
You have pcos right? Have you tried following a Paleo diet? None of the baked goods but strict Paleo? 
It seems to be one of the best ways to eat (I know for me it is) to counter inflammation in the body. Did you ever go on to the Making Babies site and do the quiz? Their success rate (follow the program for 3 months) is huge for people with fertility issues. 
I just wish I could snap my fingers and make you pg with a healthy baby. I'm here to talk if you need to. Or scream and rant...ill listen to it all!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

https://jillblakeway.com/making-babies-fertility-types/


----------



## BABTTC123

Yeah I've already been on that site and I am working towards a paleo diet. I'm the type of person that has to ease myself into a new lifestyle like that otherwise I'd be doomed to fail lol

And I am suppose to go in on Monday but I took an frer and a walmart test and they are very faint now.. 
I have also had bad cramping and back pain so I can safely assume that it's already over for this one.

But as fate would have it, my husband's sister found a newborn kitten left in the middle of a yard at a house they were looking at today. 

It's the same age as the ones I had taken in last year so I of course said yes to fostering it xD


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab I'm so sorry! I just wish this was different. On another note having the kitten to keep you occupied is great.


----------



## BABTTC123

The kitten paseed away :( 
He very suddenly went down hill. My guess is that he had something wrong with him which is why he was abandoned. The vet and kitten rescue I had volunteered for before agreed that I did everything that could have been done for a newborn kitten. 

This whole weekend has been shitty. 

I'm officially bleeding now so that's something I guess.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Oh bab! I'm so sorry.


----------



## Wishing_

I'm so sorry Bab!! How are you doing?

Ready - How are you? How's your summer going? Excited that school is going to be starting soon?

afm - I should be expecting two baby shower invites by mail this week. 
I'm planning a 'parent teacher conference'. It's lame to call it that, but I thought it was cute at first. My parents and the boo's parents are finally going to meet either the 20 or 21 if August. My birthday is on Saturday. I'm not excited because everyone is busy that day so I'm going to be home w/ the dog.

This fertile week has been interesting. The didn't pull out 3 or 4 times. I have two different apps. One is a period tracker and it said that I O'ed the 7th. Another one is more like a fertility/period tracker that someone recommended called Ovia. Ovia said the 8th. He came in me a before my fertile window, two days into it and on the 7th. 
I'm hoping we conceived.
I was also drunk and a little high celebrating my best friend's birthday. I was sooo out of character, but I had fun and so did she. I made her cry and gave her an amazing bday celebration.


----------



## BABTTC123

Hey all I just wanted to update everyone on what's gping on in my life and to see how you all are doing as well :)

So as you all know (or maybe not.. Idk, I was too lazy to look back on the pages on my phone lol) I miscarried in July. Didn't conceive afterwards and now I am just being lazy and not really trying at all.

I went to our state Fair and got suckered into a good vacation deal for only $200. 
Basically I get 4 days and 3 nights at a resort in Vegas and get to see cirque du soule (sp?) Get a $75 gift card, abother $100 gift card to a steak house and a bunch of other free tickets to some of the less popular shows. 
The catch, they are going to try and convince me to "invest" in their time shares lol 
I pay for airfare and transport at ion though. 

But it also comes with a free trip to the Bahamas, I just pay for my flight and docking fees. 

Anyways, their packages are legit, we looked it up before even considering it and they have good reviews so I am pretty excited :)
We have to use it within the next 1 1/2 year. 

So baby making isn't exactly on my mind right now with all of that to look forward to. 

But I have been showing signs of ovulating this past week and we haven't been using protection. 
Today I had some super light pink in my cm and I am only cd 20 (well technically 21 by now.) Anyways, I am wondering if it might be ovulation spotting or something... 
We hadn't had bd since Saturday so I doubt it's from that and it was only noticeable on tp. 
I wouldn't mind being pregnant if it will stick, but if it turns out to be another miscarriage then I am not really looking forward to that at all. 
But then again, Vegas won't be as fun with a bun in the oven lol 

Though either way is fine. I'd be happy one way or the other :)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab- I could give you a list of people that got pg just before they went to Vegas! I think it's the magic potion lol. My 40th is in Feb 2018 and for 2 years I have been saving and telling people that that's how I want to celebrate. So for sure I'll either be pg or have an infant. Also, since I was young I always said I wanted to be done having kids by 30...I don't want to be having babies at 40!! Well, looks like that's going to happen (hopefully). 
Plan your trips, have fun and guaranteed you will get pg!


----------



## BABTTC123

Oh I am :) 
I can't wait to go!
We might plan the Bahamas trip for September when our wedding anniversary is.. 
First off is Vegas though!

So yeah.. hubby and I dtd today and then I had a wild hair and decided to check my opk's since this is when I've been ovulating lately. Well it was a blazing positive! 
So I will see what will come in the next 2 weeks and then after that. 
Id rather not get a bfp if it's not going to stick. But if it will then bring it on! Lol


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I have everything crossed for you! Keep me updated and let me know how the trips go!!


----------



## BABTTC123

I shall and that won't be until at least february, but I might try to push it back to March because I just found out the backstreet boys will be signed on and performing at that time xD 
Who doesn't want to see their childhood boy band crushes performing as a drunken adult???? 
I might as well check out Britney Spears too lol


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Haha that's awesome!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

My best friend got pregnant and found out the day before she left for Vegas!!!


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hey gals!!!! Bab those trips sound awesome!!!!!! 
Ready, how are you doing? 
Afm- I just got a bfp this weekend. We miscarried last month, blighted ovum. Hoping this one sticks, I'm ready for baby 2. Bristol just turned 15 months old so they will be 2 yrs apart!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hey Mrs!!! Congrats on the bfp and fx'd that all is well. I can't believe Bristol is 15 months. Time flies far too quickly. 
Things with me are ok. Feeling frustrated and deflated with the whole ttc thing but I have started some new supplements so hopefully they help. I'm surrounded by pg which is sometimes suffocating but I'll get through it any which way.


----------



## BABTTC123

Congrats Mrs! And sorry for the previous loss :( 
How is Bristol doing? 
How are you enjoying motherhood??

Ready- I feel the same way. I still can't help but to catch the jealousy bug when I find out someone I know is pregnant :/ 
Everyone at my work seems to either be pregnant or their partner is. 
I am just waiting for my time to come. I guess I can't really force it to happen so I will do my best to be patient.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab-will you start testing next week or wait it out for af?
I love to think I won't test but I do every month.


----------



## BABTTC123

I'm not sure... I'd like to say that I will wait, but as the 2ww nears it's end I'm sure I'll cave and start testing lol 
But at the same time don't want to stress myself out over it. 
So I might wait and see if af will arrive on time. 
So we will see what becomes I guess


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I hear ya! I hate the disappointment but I have not had a cycle in almost 3 years that I haven't tested early. Omg the money I could have saved!!!! Lol


----------



## BABTTC123

Well I caved and took a test. It's a bfn. But I am only 9 dpo. 
On 6 dpo I had a STRONG and very sharp cramp that lasted for 5 minutes. I'm not sure if that could have been implantation cramping or what... if it was then I would have thought that I would get a bfp by now.. it'd be nice to track implantation some how xD


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab-with dd I had a very definite stabbing/sharp pain followed the next day by sore abs (sounds weird but felt like I had worked out the day before) and slight cramping/pulling. I didn't get a line on anything until 11dpo. I thought I was out at 9dpo too cuz it was a def bfn. Still lots of time!! I have everything crossed for you.


----------



## BABTTC123

Yeah I usually won't get a faint bfp on an frer until 11 dpo. 
I am almost convinced that I am pregnant. 
I lost weight which is a common sign for me and I have started getting nauseas which is also a common sign for me. 
I tried eating my favorite dish from panda express and I kept feeling like throwing it all up :( 
So it's either pregnancy or the start of a flu.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I have everything crossed that I can cross! I just hope this baby sticks with you. I know how hard it is to be hopeful when it seems like loss is the only outcome. After so many losses I still have so much hope each bfp I get. The difference is I disconnect so much faster (which probably isn't a good thing) now. 
I just want you to know I'm praying for you!


----------



## BABTTC123

Thank you :3 
And it looks like I know my body pretty well now. 
I got a faint, but noticeable, :bfp: today! 
Doctor ordered in the prometrium and I'll be picking it up soon :3 
My first appointment is on the 17th which is irritating, but oh well.. I think I'm going to bitch at them to get some BETAS ran to keep an eye on my hcg levels.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Woohoo bab!!!!!!!! I have absolutely everything crossed that this is your rainbow. The good news is you didn't have to wait months and months again to get pg. I'm just sooo excited for you. Eeeeek


----------



## BABTTC123

Right?? It happened after one full cycle so maybe I was still extra fertile from the last one? 
Things that are different about this one is that before ovulation (4 days before) I had massive glops of ewcm. 2 days before O I had a tiny but of pink in my cm. 
During O I had obvious cramping. 
At 6 dpo I had the super sharp cramps from what I assume is implantation. And this is the first one that I just knew I was pregnant for sure. There wasn't a doubt in my mind that I wasn't. 
I really hope this little one wants to put up a fight against my body and stick around :3


----------



## ReadynWaiting

It all just sounds so promising Bab!! I would def demand betas and some closer attention paid by your dr.


----------



## BABTTC123

https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f11/baghramm/Mobile%20Uploads/20161005_052911_zpshmhisvlw.jpg

https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f11/baghramm/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-10-05%2005.32.10_zpsarchitwy.jpg


----------



## BABTTC123

I just wanted to show the progression. 
In one day it's already darkened a little... it's still hard to get pics of but it's pretty vibrant in person :)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Not even a day!!! Lines look great. I'm sooo excited for this bean.


----------



## BABTTC123

https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f11/baghramm/Mobile%20Uploads/20161006_031714_zpsfatyma1k.jpg


----------



## BABTTC123

Getting even darker!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab that looks awesome!! Have you called to ask for betas yet?


----------



## BABTTC123

Not yet, I was pretty busy yesterday. I'm planning on calling as soon as they open today :)


----------



## BABTTC123

So I had spoke with my doctors office and they flat out refuse to do BETAS and they won't let me be seen sooner. Idk why and it's really irritating. >:[


----------



## ReadynWaiting

What??? I would either call back and demand it or locate another doctor. You have had losses, you need to be seen! It's bullshit and it makes me angry for you.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

So this just happened! I'm totally freaking out and having a panic attack. I don't want to have another loss, I just want to have a healthy baby. I know you know how I feel. I just hope we can be bump buddies and get our rainbow at the end of this storm!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## BABTTC123

Ah!!!! Ready!!! I hope it's your rainbow!!! 
How many dpo are you??
And I might just go to two doctors. One is better at getting me my meds and the other is better at getting appointment made and getting my betas done xD


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I'm only 8dpo!! I've never had a bfp this early so Fx'd that's a good sign. 
I would def go to both Drs. Do what works for you not what they tell you works.


----------



## BABTTC123

Wow that is early!! 
It has to be a good sign! 
I am praying for you!!!

I am addicted to looking at my most recent tests. They are so dark! I can't remember any that have been darker than this :3 

https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f11/baghramm/Mobile%20Uploads/20161008_092827_zpsk4zlnfex.jpg

https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f11/baghramm/Mobile%20Uploads/20161007_221131_zpsaivynuko.jpg


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab they look beautiful! I am excited for this bean. It just has to be sticky for you. 

I had a bunch of tests so I thought I would start today never expecting to see anything. I took the dollar store test and saw a hint so of course I ran to the store to grab a frer lol. I hate to spend the money on them but I do love to see those lines. It's our thanksgiving this weekend so I'll have to wait until Tuesday to call for betas. Because of all of my losses the mw and my dr are really good to get everything booked. Hopefully in 3 weeks I'll get a scan and see a hb.


----------



## BABTTC123

I wish I had better luck with my doctors. 
I think there are too many hypochondriac's now days that it feels like they ignore my concerns because they don't believe me thanks to other people. 
My medical history proves I have PCOS and have suffered from infertility though so it surprise's me that none of that seems to register in their brains :/ 
I'm going to keep bugging them about somehow getting an earlier appointment at least. That way I can get an ultrasound set up asap!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Are you taking anything? Progesterone or Vitex? Isn't part of PCOS hormone imbalance?
I started taking Vitex this cycle as I've had pms symptoms for months and I don't normally. My hormones seem fine in my blood tests but my ND wanted to see if it would make a difference.


----------



## BABTTC123

I was taking vitex but I read that it's no safe to take while pregnant. 
So I'm just taking prometrium (progesterone)

Vitex is awesome for regulating cycles! 
And yeah pcos is a hormonal imbalance.


----------



## BABTTC123

They're still getting darker! <3
I'm in love and utterly addicted to testing xD


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ooooh Bab they are so pretty!!
I just took another dollar store test after a 4 hour hold. The top is fmu from today. I also added a ticker because I'm going to celebrate being pg for as long as I am.
 



Attached Files:







FA44F5FB-543B-4EFA-BCF0-A75540CAFF10.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## ReadynWaiting

The frer is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## BABTTC123

I can definitely see a faint pink line on the bottom pic! 
I am enjoying it for as long as I can as well. 
I've been open about it with everyone this time around. I don't like hiding it from friends and family and feel like I have to protect them or something. But this time I think this baby is snuggling in for the next 9 months :3


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Here is my 10dpo with progression pics. I'm trying to keep myself positive!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1407.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## BABTTC123

Your tests are getting dark fast! 
I'm pretty jealous lol
Mine have slowed down...
I need to get more FRER though.
But I took my digital test and it still says 1-2 weeks (past ovulation) which according to their hcg chart it means that I am still under 200...


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab you are also just over 4wks so that would be right. With dd I didn't get a 2-3 weeks until 5 weeks. At 17dpo my hcg was 151.


----------



## BABTTC123

I guess I'm just worried...
I keep reading people's "low" hcg of 1000+ on other sites and it frustrates me :/


----------



## ReadynWaiting

It's not the number it's how it rises. I know you know that but just a little reassurance. I'm saying that my numbers have risen normally in many of my pg and it still doesn't matter for me. Even seeing a hb for me doesn't mean I'm in the clear. It's so frustrating! 
Here is my 11dpo test-it's def getting darker but who knows what the outcome will be.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1419.jpg
File size: 48.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## BABTTC123

Are you sure you didn't ovulate sooner? 
Because those are pretty darn dark already! 
You either ovulated earlier or are having twins xD lol
That would be an awesome surprise though, have twins to finish your family ^_^


----------



## BABTTC123

Today's tests :3


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I took opks this cycle and 14 days ago I thought it was positive but 12 days ago the opk was def positive as the test line was darker than the control line. I'm 12-13dpo at most. I didn't temp so I can't say for sure but my cycle is pretty textbook. 
I agree they are dark but I have seen some where at 10dpo the test line is as dark as the control. I would love twins at this point but would be shocked if I had them lol. 
I had a beta draw yesterday and hcg was 132 at 11dpo. Nothing crazy but a nice number for me. I would say at 9dpo hcg at most would have been 40 so tripled. I'm good with that. I'll go again tomorrow. 
Bab-your tests look AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Irinel

Hello everyone,

I am new here, nice to be here!

I am in the middle of the therapy for IVF (second one), with Gonal and Daronda and a bit stressed. Although my husband is amazing and supporting, I cannot put anymore pressure on him. 

I wish you all good luck!!!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hi Irinel! This thread has gone quiet with most of the ladies as all but Bab and I have had our rainbows (of course I think we are making them right now). Bab and I are on here often though so please feel free to post/dump/vent/whatever to us. I've never had any type of intervention while ttc but can def offer moral support. 
How long have you been ttc?
There are some great women in different areas of bnb that have a wealth of knowledge and experience when it comes to assisted conception. 
I hope you have luck with Ivf and your rainbow comes soon.


----------



## Irinel

Hello Ready, 

Nice to meet you and thank you for your answer! We have been TTC for over 6 years, with 4 IUI and 1 IVF. 
I am currently in the 3rd day with Gonal, still ok, somehow I cannot find places for my shots, with the long protocol.
First time IVF I was very stressed, now I manage to work this a bit!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I'm amazed at you ladies that go through Ivf and all that you endure. I've had a couple friends go through it and I'm humbled by the shots they give them self, the painful procedures. You are amazing!
I so hope this Ivf works and you take a baby(ies?) home.


----------



## Irinel

Well, not sure if it works.Today the doctor saw only 4 good eggs :( and still way to go with the shots, hopefully it will be ok.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I have everything crossed for you!!


----------



## BABTTC123

HI Irinel!!
I'm not completely familiar with the IVF process but I know it is usually pretty lengthy. 
I am keeping my fx that more good eggs make their appearance soon so you can get on the roll and have some sticky beans implanted in ya :3

Have you thought about getting a professional massage around the times that you are suppose to harvest the eggs? Maybe for both you and hubby?
I say this because both of you need to keep the stress down as much as possible. I know the process is extremely stressful so you should be looking for ways to relax your mind and body :)

Ready- I'm envious of your numbers! Lol 
So a friend recommended a clinic that she goes to in which the doctor specializes in infertility and high risk pregnancies. I decided to call and see if they by chance accepted my insurance and they do!
What's even better is that they had me come in today to get signed up as a patient AND get a beta hcg and progesterone test!!! 
I am beyond thrilled! 
The doctor works late too so he will be available when I wake up tonight to go to work and that's when they said to expect a call from him :) 
My friend had nothing but good things to say about the clinic and the doctor and I can see why! 
I have a good feeling this is going to work out and I'll finally have myself a good obgyn!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Omg Bab it sounds like everything is lining up for you! I really think this is your time and in 9 months you will be holding your rainbow. I am awaiting results for my 2nd beta from today. Should have them this eve some time. 
I keep flip flopping between feeling confident and thinking it's just not going to work out. I'm going to start journaling again so I can get the fear out of my body.


----------



## BABTTC123

That is a good idea to channel it elsewhere. 
I think you will be fine :) 
Your tests are beautiful.

Well my doctor didn't call me. Go figure :/
But I'm trying to tell myself that he is either busy with a delivery or forgot since I'm a new intake. 
I will call them in the morning and ask if they can give me the results then.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I'm sure he was busy with something important. Let me know when you get your results. 
I got mine and they are decent so far. 
11dpo 132
13 dpo 340. 
Doubling time of 35 hours and samples were taken 43 hours between so they very well could have tripled had I had 48 hrs in between. For me this doesn't necessarily mean all is well as I've had hcg rise properly before and still mc but it at least isn't decreasing.


----------



## Irinel

Thank you Bab, I am planning acupuncture, heard it really helps a lot. Good luck and waiting for your good news!

Ready, please stay positive, sometimes the power of thought is really important! Waiting can be awful sometimes, but you need to be confident! Fingers crossed! and a great weekend xx


----------



## BABTTC123

So my Hcg is 1376 and my progesterone is 21.5 :) 

I am concerned about how low my progesterone is considering that I'm taking supplements, but wowzers! My hcg has NEVER been that high!

Ready - I think that you've got twins  and they will stick this time!

Irinel - I have always wanted to try acupuncture. It is suppose to increase fertility :3


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab-that is awesome for 5 weeks. I would say it's rising well as your tests a few days ago were probably closer to 200 based on the line. Eeek I'm so excited for you. Will you have another draw?
Irinel-I struggle with feeling confident but when the negativity comes I feel it and then push it out. I talk to this baby, pray to my angels and try to feel how this pregnancy will feel as I progress. It might sound crazy to some but for me (I agree with you) embracing the positive is mandatory. I have my weak moments but for the most part I'm feeling good about this. 
I'm not sure how Dh would respond if there are 2 in there but I would be happy. We do have twins in my family but I really think my numbers are just doubling quicker that's why they are higher. I'll go again next week just to make sure they are continuing to rise properly.


----------



## BABTTC123

Yes I will get another draw on Wednesday :3 
They said that I would only get a draw once per week which is fine with me. 
They had told me that my first ultrasound will be around 7 weeks as well. So 2 weeks to go! 
I could always go to a pregnancy center for a free one but I might just wait and be patient ^_^ 
I want my hubby to see the heart beat on the first ultrasound and that won't happen until after 6 weeks anyways.
My dad had told me to talk to the baby as well and make it want to stay with me :) 
So I have been talking to it now and then. I rub it (my belly) and tell it that I love it. 
I'm sure it's going to be a boy so maybe I should start saying him?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab I really just feel this is it for you. Hcg is great, you have found a dr/clinic that sounds great to work with and overall it just feels like it's happening! It sucks that it has taken so long with losses but I'm so glad that I got to be here to see it happen.


----------



## BABTTC123

So Ready, I did some hcg research and there is still a really good chance you have a pair of twins :3 
At 16 dpo if the hcg is over 600 there's a good chance for twins ^_^


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Lol I've had a few people say it to me. I guess only time will tell. I'm 15dpo today and if my hcg doubled just normally it will be over 700 but if it continues to double as quickly as it has it will be closer to 900.


----------



## BABTTC123

When is your next test??


So I have a friend who had a tubal ligation in May and she has a obvious and decently dark first signal (88 cent) test. It looks to be almost as dark as my 16 dpo one and she is in denial and keeps saying that it must be faulty. 
It's pissing me off because she could have an ectopic pregnancy and she NEEDS to get an ultrasound to confirm it's location! 
Ugh... 
I don't understand why she is refusing to believe the obvious!
I even showed her my tests and she still thinks it is a "false positive" which technicely doesn't exist. It's certainly NOT an evap which means that it is most definitely positive.

I'm not sure how to get it through her head and it's frustrating me.


----------



## Irinel

Bab and Ready, really happy for the positive news. Glad to see you are better and I send you good energy!

My news not so good, after 7 days stims, 5 follies, the biggest 12. I continue with Gonal 300 and on Wednesday the next scan. I am worried about the estradiol blood test. The doc is not happy, only 118 which shows a slow development, maybe not very good quality. He keeps telling me that with long protocol things are slower, with short protocol, on the 10th day I was ready, now, not by far!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab- tell her to come on to one of these sites or to Google positive lines. I wonder why she is in such denial?
Irinel-I'm sorry you are having a rough go. I hope that everything comes back as it should and you can move forward with the next stage. 
Afm-I had a stressful weekend with a frer on sat that the test line looked like my 11dpo line (it was 3mu) and then a frer yesterday that was way darker but still doesn't feel like it is dark enough for where my numbers should be. I go for betas today so we will see what is happening.


----------



## Irinel

Ready, fingers crossed for the beta test, hope you get the best results possible 

xx


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Thank you


----------



## BABTTC123

Irinel- I am sorry that things aren't going to well :( 
What would the doctors like to see everything be? 

Ready- it could have been diluted perhaps? Can you post another pic of your tests? 

Afm- my friend is still denying her pregnancy. Her husband and her mother in law don't believe the test is positive and think she is crazy so now she is claiming her recent test is negative. I think she is trying to ignore it and hope it goes away. 
It's stupid and irritating me. I just want to punch some common sense into her!!!

As for my actual self...
The past couple days I have been waking up SUPER dizzy. I've also been more irritable than usual. I feel like this baby is really making itself nice and cozy in my uterus. 

My next beta is on Wednesday and I really can't wait... I want to know how things are going now...

At work one of my shift supervisors had his final day and is now going to a new job and that means that his position is available. 
At this point in time I am the only interested employee with the actual experience to take over his job though some other employees who haven't learned the banks at all are applying as well. 

It worries me that they are going to do so because it's going to cause drama when one person gets it and others do not. I have confidence that it will be me, but I really don't want to deal with the backlash I will receive if I get it. 
Wish me luck and pray that it goes well!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hey Bab!
Your friend sounds like she needs to some sense punched in to her. People that have no real ttc issues or using hpts think that if the line isn't the same as control it's not positive but they actually post pictures on all of the instructions/boxes showing that faint and dark lines are positive. Why is she in denial?
I can't wait to hear your next set of betas either. I'm so excited that this is your rainbow. Over the past couple of years I have never heard you so positive about it. Dizziness is good (feels awful), extra blood pumping through your body making things cozy for bean. I had it with my ds (didn't know I was pg), it's why I eventually tested. I almost passed out a couple of times. Keep an eye on your blood pressure.
I must have deleted the pic comparing my Saturday test with yesterday's showing the difference but it was similar to my 11dpo. So this test is 2mu 16dpo. I feel like it should be darker or drawing more from the control. I just had my betas drawn so will know either tonight or in the am.
 



Attached Files:







7A10DDC9-6FC8-4CAC-93DF-E7BF3A88800D.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 1


----------



## BABTTC123

Your 16 dpo test is a lot darker than mine was. My test didn't get that dark until 19 dpo I think. 
I wouldn't stress about it since it's definitely getting darker, especially with 2nd morning urine.. 
I would LOVE for my tests to have been that dark then :)


----------



## BABTTC123

This is my 22 dpo test.


----------



## BABTTC123

It takes a while for it to draw from the control line I think. 
I was worked up because it was taking so long but I still have some symptoms and baby seems to be doing fine. 
Try to enjoy the pregnancy instead of worrying :) 
There's not much sense in getting worked up. Whatever is going to happen will happen no matter what you do. But stressing can actually hurt the pregnancy. I have been trying to stay calm and it seems to be helping.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I know it's just so damn hard to relax when I've had so many losses. I just so desperately want this baby to stick with me. 
How amazing would it be after all this time on this thread watching everyone else go in to have successful pregnancies that we both go on at the same time!! As it stands I guess we are lol.


----------



## BABTTC123

Yes! Just keep reminding yoitself that it is successful now :) 
There's no use dwelling on hat the future may hold, except maybe dreaming about the coos and cute little smiles of our babies :3 
They are going to stay and will make us very happy mommies!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

My hcg is in...1847 at 17dpo!!! I'm so relieved. Thanks for being there Bab and telling me to chill. I think we are having our rainbows.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I just read that if your hcg is 5x what it was with your singleton than it could be multiples. With dd at 17dpo I was at 151.


----------



## BABTTC123

Ready those numbers are BEYOND amazing for 17 dpo! That's even higher than my 20 dpo numbers!

You must be having twins :3


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Haha we will see! I just told Dh to be prepared just in case we see two at the scan. He kind of gulped big and asked why I would think that. I told him about my numbers and after a couple mins he said he would be pretty excited if there were 2. 2 weeks and we will know.


----------



## BABTTC123

I go in for my next draw here in the next hour and half. 
I hope this time they get back to me within the day! 
I really hate waiting all night to find out what is going on :/


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I hear ya! I'm sure all will be great. Do you have an early scan booked?


----------



## BABTTC123

No they said they would book it after these results.. 
That's also why I'm impatient :/ 
I hope they do it next week. But they said it'd be around 7 weeks and I will be 6 weeks on Friday.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

How exciting (and totally nerve wracking)!
I will go in 2 weeks around 6.5 weeks. I'm so nervous to think about a scan. The scans I had last year showed a hb but the follow ups did not. I had some ladies on another thread suggest taking aspirin as my losses were similar to theirs. I started taking it but have read all kinds of conflicting things about aspirin and its effectiveness.


----------



## BABTTC123

Well I goofed on the time :<
They don't open until 1pm today.... good thing it's my day off, but that means that I for sure won't get a respone until tomorrow. 

So I currently have 5 hours to wait :/ 
I'm getting impatient.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Oh so annoying!!!! Go do something for yourself! Go buy a maternity shirt or something.


----------



## BABTTC123

Lol I could totally use maternity clothes at any time anyways xD
Pcos gives me a "pregnant" belly 24/7. It's where my fat likes to collect the most, so I should be looking for some nice shirts :) 
I had my interview for the supervisor position yesterday ad my bosses were all beyond impressed. They even said that I had the best resume that they have seen in a long time! 
They kept talking as if I'd already gotten the position but would correct themselves after a while lol
They still have a few more interviews but I think that they are going to end up choosing me. I found out one other person, who I would happy to get it, had also applied. I hope it's either myself or her because the other apllicants are by far not qualified for being a supervisor in our department. 

All that matters to me is that the person knows what they are doing and is capable of being an understanding but "firm" (ish) supervisor. I don't like to see people rule with an iron fist lol just be firm enough to make their point and apply corrections when absolutely needed.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

That sounds great! I hope you get it as I'm sure it will preoccupy you for a while. I have short work days and all I focus on is this pg. I did spend 3 hours yesterday sorting through all of dd baby clothes. My sil borrowed some but they came back a mess. I had everything binned and organized in sizes. Everything is nice a neat now. I have a long list of things to do over the next month but I have NO energy!


----------



## BABTTC123

So they were able to run the test and my doctor called (unless he was reviewing last week's test) and he didn't give me my numbers :/ 
He had left a message because my dumb ass forgot to turn up my phone earlier. 
I guess I will wait until Friday Morning like they said to do incase they hadn't run the tests yet and he was referring to last week's test. 
He had said that I appear to be 5 weeks pregnant which is partially accurate, but I'm closer to 6 weeks now so I really hope that he is either looking at a wide scale of hcg or is looking at my old numbers. 

That sucks that your sister had sent back the clothes all messy... but at least it sounds like you still have plenty :) 
And the exhaustion is such a good sign! But I get that it doesn't help. I'm always sleepy now days


----------



## ReadynWaiting

The number doesn't matter only doubling time. You can't determine how far someone is based on their hcg. With my last mmc my hcg was over 100 000 at 12 weeks and my one mw said she was concerned that my hcg was low as it should be 200 000 at that point. First off, everyone is different and after you've had an u/s hcg means nothing.


----------



## BABTTC123

I listened to the voicemail a couple times and it was hadd to understand what he meant, he sounded nervous or something. 
But he had mentioned going in on Thursday this week (so today) for another draw. So I think he was looking at my first draw :)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

The lab doesn't post online? The one I go to my results are online within 24 hours. My dr is good but usually it's the following day that they call me.


----------



## BABTTC123

I'm not sure if they have an online database for me to check. I didn't sign any paperwork for one so I'm assuming not.. but my friend said that they do email's so I will ask tomorrow if I don't hear from them tonight


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I would do that. Drs get busy and have so many patients that they aren't as quick.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I just got a call and my 1st scan is booked for Nov 1 at 10 am. 12 days to stress!


----------



## BABTTC123

Hey at least it's booked lol I don't even know when they will officially book mine :S
I'm so tempted to call them but I think I should try being patient. 
I just want to know how things are going. 
My boobs haven't hurt at all today and aside from exhaustion I haven't felt pregnant at all. 
It concerns me because this is ALWAYS a sign of miscarriage for me :( 
I would assume that since I am taking a lower dose of progesterone than my previous pregnancies that if it is going to miscarry I would start bleeding and cramping. But who knows. 
I just want an ultrasound and to know my Flippin numbers!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab symptoms vary with each day. With dd my boobs would hurt 1 day and then nothing the next. Today is one those days where they aren't hurting like they were yesterday. I'm trying to just see what happens over the next couple of days. Loss of symptoms are a sign for me too but I'm hopeful that it's because it's early and things are just getting going.


----------



## BABTTC123

Got my results back!

My hcg is over 11,000 so right on track!

But my progesterone dropped to 15 :( 

My doctor had an emergency precription of VAGINAL prometrium ordered and had my ultrasound set up for this Tuesday!

I took a double dose of my oral meds on an empty stomach while I waited for my new ones to be filled. It made me dizzy and stopped my cramping so I know it worked for the moment lol
I start the vaginal pills tonight. 

I was wondering why my progesterone dropped so dramatically so I did some research and estrogen dominance seems to be a common cause. One thing I suddenly realized is that I have been drinking a lot of spearmint tea lately (caffeine free) and that causes a rather high increase in estrogen.
So no more of that for me sadly :( 

If my progesterone still has issues after a week then he will have my start taking shots instead. 

But if I am correct on my theory about the spearmint tea then this and the new pills should make a HUGE difference!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab that is great news about your numbers!! You must be feeling so excited. Did he book your u/s? 
I have another req for betas which I'm not sure if I'm going to use. I may go next week to see where my numbers are at as I hate not having an idea of what's going on in the u/s. 
Today my boob pain is so much less so of course I'm freaking. I am still exhausted and have had little bits of nausea here and there but still so paranoid. It would be so nice to know from the beginning that all is going to be ok and I can just take it all in.


----------



## BABTTC123

Yes it's set for this Tuesday :) 

And I love the hcg numbers. I'm waiting to see how the progesterone goes... 

I would keep going until you know things are good. 
I'm suppose to have weekly draws until he feels confident this baby is going to continue to do great! 
Im not complaning about the weekly draws at all! Lol

I HATE losing symptoms. The only thing that gave me some piece of mind was the occasional nausea and smell sensitivity. 
Hopefully once we fix the progesterone issue my symptoms will kick in full force! 
I don't mind being sick :) 
It will ease my mind lol


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I might pick up some progesterone cream. Just to make sure I have everything covered. I'll probably go next week for another draw just to see what's going on. I have such hope for this pregnancy and don't want to be crushed with another loss. 
I'm so excited for you and can't wait to hear about your next next week. What a long haul you have had to get here! 
Did you hear more about that position?


----------



## BABTTC123

That's probably a good idea. It can't hurt to take until after the first trimester anyways, right?


----------



## BABTTC123

As the new position. No actual news yet.. 
But there has been rumor that it's going to be me. 
One of my coworkers had a meeting with our department bosses and she said that they didn't have a lot of good stuff to say about the other options but had to keep stopping themselves from talking about it. 
The person who is temporarily and begrudgingly filling in as part time supervisor was joking around saying that he was going to take off and leave me to get some practice xD 
So we shall see...


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Well I have everything crossed for you!


----------



## BABTTC123

Thank you :) 

Well I decided to use my last FRER today... 29 dpo/ 6 weeks 1 day. 

On the FRER the test line almost completely stole the dye from the control! It's what I've been waiting to see ^_^


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Amazing! It's so nice to see lines like that isn't it?
I took a dollar store hpt with 4mu and a 45 min hold lol.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1437.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## BABTTC123

And we have a baby with a heart beat!!

It is measuring 6 weeks 4 days, so right on track! ^_^ 

I will post a picture when I get home, but I think the heart beat is 123? 
I have to look at the picture of the heart beat when I get home :3 

He wants me to take a glucose and insulin test this Friday since I am taking metformin. 
So I need to stop taking it until then and wait until I get the results back before starting again. 
I guess if I'm NOT insulin resistant it can cause miscarriages. If I am though it reduces the chances of miscarriage. 

I continue with my weekly blood draws and I have another ultrasound in exactly 2 weeks!


----------



## BABTTC123

I pulled it out and it is 123 beats per minute :3


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Omg Bab!!!!!! That is so amazing! I'm so incredibly happy for you.


----------



## BABTTC123




----------



## BABTTC123

I wish it was easier to see the imagine but it shows the baby and the yolk sack :3 
I am now anxiously awaiting the next two weeks! So a different 2ww this time xD


----------



## ReadynWaiting

It looks pretty similar to dd u/s. I'm just so happy for you that you actually have a baby in there. All the heartache and struggle can be replaced with anticipation and excitement.


----------



## BABTTC123

I am pretty excited as well :3 
I've been trying to keep a level head but it's sinking in now lol


So..
Would you mind joining a thread I made for gender guesses based on the Ramzi theory?

I know you have ultrasounds from your dd and ds and your ultrasound is coming up soon for this baby! 

I want to try and get more people in there guessing or sharing their stories :3 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/g...ory-all-welcome-share-guess.html#post37856583


----------



## ReadynWaiting

We have a baby Bab! Measuring 6+3 with a hr if 121!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1452.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## BABTTC123

Aww!!!
Such a cutie!!! ^_^
When do you get your next scan? 
Are they going to be doing them biweekly as well?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

My next scan is nov 15 and then I'll just go with the normal scans (12 wks and 20 wks).
How are you doing?


----------



## BABTTC123

I am doing good. Just getting use to morning sickness lol 
It hasnt been too terrible but i have managed to throw up at least once per day! 
Its not so bad that i cant eat though, i just have to listen to my gut and drink plenty of lemon lime soda. 
My next appointment is tomorrow so we see how that all goes. 
My doctor tried to tell me that my A1C results showed that im not insulin resistant so i got a copy of the labs and did my own research. 
My fasting glucose is perfect and shows no issues, but my fasting insulin shows that i am severely insulin resistant as well as my dark skin patches, wide hips and "beer belly" like gut. 
During the time i had stopped my meds, as he suggested, my progesterone had dropped. I had started my metformin immediately after discovering his false diagnosis though so it should be fine now. 
Anyways.... we will see how tomorrow goes.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

That is why I have little faith in doctors. Over the past 2 years I have been misinformed, wrongly diagnosed and given opinions rather than factual info. It's great that you took it upon yourself to figure out what was right and needed. 
My ms is totally manageable as well. I haven't thrown up but feel gaggy quite often. I just suppress it to the best of my ability. Food is also still appealing which is great, I just hope it continues. With dd around this time everything turned me off except for fruit and I felt nauseated all day long. 
I did manage to find the hb on my Doppler for a brief sec last night so I tried again and found it after about 15 mins. I'm so early but I have seen several people post that they could this week. It was faint but I heard the galloping sound. So excited!


----------



## BABTTC123

I heard mine as well last week! :) it took forever to find and was hard as hell to keep under the doppler. 
My friend is going to lend me hers soon hopefully since its a much better brand than mine. 

Oh! And i did forget to share that I officially have the supervisor position at my work!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Yay Bab! That is awesome news, congratulations!! 2016 has turned out to be a great year.


----------



## BABTTC123

So far :) 
I hope it continues like this!

So here is my little doodle bug at 8 weeks 4 days. 
Heart rate was 172 bpm :)

Though I have placenta previa so i am on pelvic rest for a while. He says the placenta should move off my cervix since its early but I guess others have said that i should take extra caution as its apparently pretty serious? 
I havent really read much about it being serious this early but I read that later on it can lead to early c sections or complete bed rest :/ 

So we shall see how that goes. 

Other than that my morning sickness is continuing to get worst ×_×


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Aw how sweet Bab!! I don't know anything about Placenta Previa but I was on a thread with dd and someone had it. She was in bed rest for the last couple months of pg. hopefully it does correct itself and you don't have to worry. 
I hear ya about the ms getting worse. The past few days mine has been worsening as well. The urge to vomit is getting worse but I keep suppressing it.


----------



## BABTTC123

Ready- how are you and baby doing??? 
How is the ms going for you?

Mine is darn near unbearable now :( 
I had a terrible day at work a few days ago and i can feel my stomach getting worst again today. Thank goodness its over! 

Sorry i havent been on much. I am just too exhausted to do anything ×_×


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hey Bab! Sorry you are feeling so awful. I had to get a prescription for Diclectin as I started vomiting every day and felt horrendous. I cater so it was a struggle working and being self employed I had no choice but to work. It has done wonders!! I highly recommend it. 
Baby seems to be doing well. We had a scan last week at 8+4 and baby measured a day ahead with a lovely strong hr of 171. I'm feeling good about things. 
We will be telling people in a couple of weeks. 
Have you told many people?


----------



## BABTTC123

I will ask my doctor about it tomorrow! 
That would be a nightmare working around food and wanting to vomit with every smell that crosses your path. 
I cant seem to keep much down now days :/ 
Its odd that my ms started so late and is getting WORST as I near the second trimester! Lol

I have told pretty much everyone since I decided to be open about my pregnancies after my last miscarriage. It must be the key xD haha
I guess despite losing weight I have already got a belly bump starting that I didnt even notice o_o
Someone at work commented on it... I still think its mostly bloat, or if anything its my full intestines sitting up above my uterus xD 
I highly doubt my uterus has moved up yet... 

When is your next scan?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab-my ms with dd didn't start until after 7 weeks and got worse with each week up to 11 weeks and got better after that. By 14 weeks it was pretty much gone. I would have odd moment here and there but nothing like weeks 8-12. 
I have a bloat belly going on too. I look like I'm 5 months pg (or just fat to everyone). The bloat does down around week 12 and then you may actually start to feel firmness down low. I also have a short torso so show faster it seems than my friends that are longer. 
We meet with the mw next Tuesday and she will book our nt scan for the following week. So next scan in 2-3 weeks. You must be going in the next 2 weeks?
I'm so freakin tired today I can hardly get my ass off the couch. Poor dd wanted to play in the snow and I just couldn't.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hey Bab!! How are you? Closing in on 2nd tri!!!!!


----------



## BABTTC123

I am doing good :) 
Baby is doing beyond good! 
It is measuring 4 days ahead as of my ultrasound last Wednesday. It was 12+2 when I was only 11+5 ^_^
My placenta is also almost completely off my cervix! It is marginal previa with a clot between it and my cervix.
My doctor admitted that by the way it looked before I had doubts that it would move much at all so he is surprised that it has moved so much! 
My next appointment is January 3rd and it won't be an ultrasound :<
Boooo!!!
But I wI'll be far enough along that I can set up my gender scan!!
Honestly... I might find a place to do it sooner xD haha


----------



## BABTTC123

How is your baby doing?? 
How are you feeling? 
Any recent ultrasounds for you as well?
Let's see that baby ^_^


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bab that is such great news! I'm so happy for you. Time seems to be speeding up which is nice. I'm glad the previa has improved too. 
I'm doing ok, still feeling crappy but I'm hoping that lessens over the next week. By 14 wks with dd it was all but gone. I'm still taking the meds but tried taking only 2 yesterday which was a mistake. Hopefully soon though. 
I couldn't get booked in until dec 23 for my nt scan where I will be 14 wks. Only 2 of our u/S clinics do the nt scan and the one sucks and the other a tech is off on leave so they are really behind. Long story short another 2 weeks until the scan.


----------



## BABTTC123

Damn... :<
Well I had contacted a private clinic that my friend recommended that does early gender scans. They have me booked for the 21st now ^_^ 
It's only $120 and includes the 2d gender scans, 3d and 4d scans, printed pics, a heart beat keep sake, a DVD of the scans and a shit ton of free stuff since it's the Christmas package :3 

If my friend hadn't have gone there I wouldn't think that it was real!

Will you be asking to see the babies gender if they can tell?? 
They should be able to tell by then!

And my nausea has still been lingering. It's gotten better but still sucks :/
I'm hoping it will be gone soon.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

That's an amazing deal! We have a hospital 35 mins away that is a teaching hospital and they have the 3D/4D scans. We had to go there with dd and the images were amazing. I'm going to request our 20wk scan be there. 
I'll ask the tech when we go in a couple of weeks if they can see anything but it's still pretty early to tell. If the equipment is good, the tech is experienced and baby cooperates it might show. I'm just excited to see the baby again. I listen every couple of days on the Doppler but it's not quite the same. 
This being your first you get to have the showers, but all new stuff and everything is new. If it's a boy I have to buy clothes but we have everything else we need. I've been storing everything for the past 3 years. 
I'm totally ready for the ms to be done. This week has been awful! Plus I'm freakin exhausted. Oh well, all for a good cause.


----------



## BABTTC123

So why cant you have another shower? 
It hasnt stopped everyone I know...
Especially if it has been a little while between babies, regardless of gender. 
I hope your ms has finally stopped for you! 
I unfortunately have started up with it again after a very short break. Ugh...

But now I know why!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Yay Bab!!!! That is so exciting. That makes me want to book a private scan. I have to wait at least a month before we get out anatomy scan. I'm so happy for you. 
We had our nt scan yesterday and I was super unimpressed with the tech. Long story short she was all business and gave me 2 rushed, crappy pics of the baby. I didn't even ask for the potty shot as she was rude and unwilling to answer any of my questions. I think it's a boy. Hr is much lower than dd (not that that's science) and I just have a feeling. I'm totally set for a girl with clothes if I'm wrong. 
As for a shower I wouldn't feel right having another one as we have all that we need. If people choose to get us gifts that's their choice but I don't want it to be expected. 
Is Dh excited for a girl?


----------



## Wishing_

Omg I've missed sooo much! Congrats to the both of you!!!


----------



## BABTTC123

Hello all! 

I figured I would pop in for a minute to update everyone on how things are going...

My baby girl is doing great. She is huge! 2 weeks ahead of schedule :) 
I'm finally in the 3rd trimester and MS has returned... not so fun..
Last month my husband and I had a rough patch but we are smoothing it over. We have been looking to buy a house for some time now and I officially have been pre-approved for the loan we want and are going to be looking at a bunch of houses this week! 
I am hoping we can find one that we both love and agree upon so that we can get moved before our baby is born. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Mrs. Burch

Hey bab!!! 
I am so happy for you! Hope you have found a house, that is exciting. I was sick with Bristol up until a week after I had her! Hope it goes away and you can stay healthy. I am just thrilled for you!

I am expecting baby #2! It took us 7 months this time, less than the 13 months with Bristol, and we had 2 miscarriages before this one. I am 11 weeks and have only gotten sick once. I have my fingers crossed this one is a boy. If so, we are done, I'll have my tubes tide. Bristol is gonna be 2 in June and thank goodness I am already pregnant because we have made it to terrible 2's! 

Hope everyone else is doing great! Miss all you gals!!!!


----------



## Wishing_

Burch! Congrats!

I hope you get the house of your dreams or close to it bab!

I may be pregnant. Maybe. Bfn 3 times. I've been throwing up for over a month. Started bleeding two days late but it was super light. Maybe it was IB?


----------



## Wishing_

It take taken April 5. I swear I see something. I haven't taken another since then.


----------



## BABTTC123

Hi everyone!! 

Sorry that I have been MIA..
Been busy with life ×_×

So we indeed found a house BUT it has been a pain in the ass to get to where we are now with it. It is a HUD home which apparently HUD is allowed to lie about all of their inspections. So when we did our own a bunch of issues popped up and we had to go through two lenders to find one that would do escrow hold backs for the repairs. 
Along with that, we kept having issues with the utilities being on at the same time as the appraisal so I have had to pay much more than I should have in appraisal fees. 
Hopefully it's smooth sailing from here on out. 

My baby girl is doing amazing! 
We are naming her Violet Belle :3
She is already has chubby cheeks and looks just like her daddy right now! 
I'm wondering if I will make it to my due date because she has been measuring 2 weeks head and honestly looks like she is plenty big enough to come out now.. She is already head down and starting to drop as well!! 

Mrs- How is baby #2 doing?? And congrats!!!!

Wishing- any update on the test???

Ready- How are you doing??


----------



## Wishing_

Hey! Did you give birth on your due date Bab?

It was a negative. I had a yeast infection 8 days before af and now I'm 3 days late. I have had heartburn yesterday and today. We aren't trying or preventing. I think I may weight until I'm a week late to test. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## BABTTC123

I still have a week to go :)
So not yet lol
Currently at the OB's office and waiting for my weekly check up. 
This little lady is stubborn!!!

I think the NTNP method is great! 
Its redundant to hear, but it does work xD 
We took the stress out and decided that we woul wait until after a vacation to vegas, which we already paid for, and got pregnant that very month we made that decision lmao!

I still occassionally took opk's just to keep track of my cycle, but i didnt take more than a few per week. So if i missed it, oh well. No big deal :) 
We got very lucky i think lol


----------

